# FDNY EMS Candidates



## JPat86 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Fdny ems list number for exam 3024*

Hey guys, I just received my list number for FDNY ems for exam 3024. I'm in the 80's anyone else under 100? I was told they are accepting the first 150 starting in October?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 11, 2013)

Gave up FDNY. Love to do it but I am working Westchester right now. It's good.


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 12, 2013)

firecoins said:


> Gave up FDNY. Love to do it but I am working Westchester right now. It's good.



I know a few people who work out there and they love it!


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

*fdny emt*

i got the letter saying my score which was a 70 and list number 507 how long do i have to waitt ?


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Hey guys, I just received my list number for FDNY ems for exam 3024. I'm in the 80's anyone else under 100? I was told they are accepting the first 150 starting in October?



how long do we have to wait if i recived a 70 and list number 507?


----------



## Gon8822 (Mar 14, 2013)

*i don't know*

hi guys i just got my list # too
my score is 75 and list # 224
does it means that is 223 people before me??
when will they start hiring??
should i appeal my score?? 
this is the info i put down when i apply
EMT Card
CEVO
CPR Card
IS 100, IS 200, IS700
GED
With No Exp what so ever......
if i want to appeal what should i put more in??


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 14, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> hi guys i just got my list # too
> my score is 75 and list # 224
> does it means that is 223 people before me??
> when will they start hiring??
> ...



i am about to appeal loll i have all u have and plus transport experience lol


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 14, 2013)

There are approx. 3-4 classes per year and they accept the first 150. They are finishing up the last list and will be starting on  our list in July... All I'm Gunna say is make sure you practice your cardio because the physical is no joke! You have to walk up a mini escalator where each step is equivalent to a regular step and a half and you have to do 59 steps a minute. They give you a 40lb vest you must wear as well. You get a warm up minute... As soon as your warm-up minute is finished yoy must wait 60 seconds and immediately get right back on it for 3 minutes and 2 seconds.... Practice practice practice!!!!! Sorry for all the typos. I'm typing fast on my cell...


----------



## JPat86 (Mar 14, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> There are approx. 3-4 classes per year and they accept the first 150. They are finishing up the last list and will be starting on  our list in July... All I'm Gunna say is make sure you practice your cardio because the physical is no joke! You have to walk up a mini escalator where each step is equivalent to a regular step and a half and you have to do 59 steps a minute. They give you a 40lb vest you must wear as well. You get a warm up minute... As soon as your warm-up minute is finished yoy must wait 60 seconds and immediately get right back on it for 3 minutes and 2 seconds.... Practice practice practice!!!!! Sorry for all the typos. I'm typing fast on my cell...



Also on the side note..... I just got my letter for the physical agility test in.the mail for march 30th.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 13, 2013)

*Fdny ems list number for exam 3024*

List Number 31x, I got my letter for the physical yesterday. I take my physical on the 27th of this month. 

Anybody else?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys! Its that time again!  I just got word yesterday that they have started the file review process for this September 23rd class! Those who are candidates should keep in touch so we can let each other know if weve heard anything or not. They stopped at list number 69 for junes class. I am number 87. They will be calling all the way up till 2 weeks from start day. Anyone find anything else out?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 12, 2013)

How did you hear the 23rd date?


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 12, 2013)

Up until 2 weeks ? Or starting the 2 week mark ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 12, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Up until 2 weeks ? Or starting the 2 week mark ?



They can call you up till the day before if they are still trying to get confirmations.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 13, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> How did you hear the 23rd date?



I called my investigator because I was worried I was going to expire before the class started and he told me not to worry that the class starts September 23rd that I should be good and that I should start hearing from then starting the first week of September. I said thank you very much have a great day lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha sounds good


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 14, 2013)

Anybody wanna take a guess at what list number you expect them to get to during this class?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Anybody wanna take a guess at what list number you expect them to get to during this class?



I heard they stopped the last class at number 69 from our list. I also heard that they are taking the next 150 however we dont know who or how many people were disqualified or turned down fdny. So my guesstimation would be stopping in the 300's


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 14, 2013)

If you call dcas it says the last appointed on the automated system was 69


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> If you call dcas it says the last appointed on the automated system was 69



Holy macaroni thats only 17 numbers away from me!


----------



## Fsanacore (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you know how people are usually in each class? and good luck btw!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 15, 2013)

fsanacore said:


> do you know how people are usually in each class? And good luck btw!



 150


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 15, 2013)

We also dont know how many people were disqualified. Like when I went for my physical. Out of 123 that showed up only 40 passed the stairmaster


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 15, 2013)

There was prob only about 60 at my physical and not many passed


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 15, 2013)

is is possible for calls go out sometime in august ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 15, 2013)

I just want someone to get a call so I know they are going out.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 15, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I just want someone to get a call so I know they are going out.



Lol investigator said they are starting the first week of September with getting called.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 18, 2013)

*Question...*

How do you know if you were disqualified? I am in the mid 200s but never heard back from them and my investigator wouldn't tell me anything. After they said I was medically qualified after my physical and all that I have never heard back. So, basically what I wanted to know was if I was disqualified or whatever they would have let me know by now right? I haven't heard from them in about 2 months or so..If you could let me know I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 18, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> How do you know if you were disqualified? I am in the mid 200s but never heard back from them and my investigator wouldn't tell me anything. After they said I was medically qualified after my physical and all that I have never heard back. So, basically what I wanted to know was if I was disqualified or whatever they would have let me know by now right? I haven't heard from them in about 2 months or so..If you could let me know I would appreciate it. Thanks!



Thats because our files are in reviewing stages of hiring. . When did you go for your medical?  I went may 2nd. My investigator told me our files are being reviewed that we are to expect a phone call the first and 2nd week of September. Classes start sept 23rd those who were disqualified didnt pass the stairmaster. When I went march the day before easter out of 123 only 40 of us passed. As I was waiting for my turn I saw so many people failing off the stairmaster. I failed back in 2007 with the stairmaster. They give you 2 tries. 3 months in between and if you dont make it the 2nd time you have to wait 3 years or until you recertify


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 18, 2013)

I did my medical in the beginning of June. They told me that I was fully medically qualified and saw the doctor sign it and all. I just wasn't sure if they call you if you were disqualified or just wait because I never heard back but I am just hoping that I am lined up for this one. I had no idea that many people were failing the stair master so at least that gives me some hope. You think you could put up a post once your number is called to give some of us a heads up? I would seriously appreciate it. Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 18, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> I did my medical in the beginning of June. They told me that I was fully medically qualified and saw the doctor sign it and all. I just wasn't sure if they call you if you were disqualified or just wait because I never heard back but I am just hoping that I am lined up for this one. I had no idea that many people were failing the stair master so at least that gives me some hope. You think you could put up a post once your number is called to give some of us a heads up? I would seriously appreciate it. Thanks for the quick reply



Absolutely!  I plan on it


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 18, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> I did my medical in the beginning of June. They told me that I was fully medically qualified and saw the doctor sign it and all. I just wasn't sure if they call you if you were disqualified or just wait because I never heard back but I am just hoping that I am lined up for this one. I had no idea that many people were failing the stair master so at least that gives me some hope. You think you could put up a post once your number is called to give some of us a heads up? I would seriously appreciate it. Thanks for the quick reply



You obviously haven't been around on this forum for long if you weren't expecting Jpat to post when she gets her call... Haha


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 18, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> You obviously haven't been around on this forum for long if you weren't expecting Jpat to post when she gets her call... Haha



Lmaoooo its okay. I can relate to the anxiousness


----------



## Crackcicle (Aug 18, 2013)

The investigators are notoriously difficult to get ahold of and cryptic, at best, if you do get ahold them. They called my for my PTOP class three days before it started. As long as you gave them all your paperwork and went through all the steps you should be fine.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I am hearing..."If you don't hear from them then that's a good thing." My investigator hasn't been much help but what are you gonna do. Appreciate the help.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 18, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Yeah, that's what I am hearing..."If you don't hear from them then that's a good thing." My investigator hasn't been much help but what are you gonna do. Appreciate the help.



And annoying your investigator is never a good thing.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 19, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> And annoying your investigator is never a good thing.



Omg thats what i did back in June thinking I was going into June 17ths class I kept calling my investigator so much I think I pissed him off so I figured let me leave him alone for good now. Lolol whos everyones investigator?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody know if your letters to your previous employers have to be returned before your file is approved to get a call?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 19, 2013)

So I just got word that they are starting with the phone calls next week!


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 19, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> So I just got word that they are starting with the phone calls next week!


And the source for said word is how reliable? Lol


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 19, 2013)

Next week as in Monday following this Sunday previous day being this coming Saturday ?!?!  lol I'm excited


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Next week as in Monday following this Sunday previous day being this coming Saturday ?!?!  lol I'm excited





Im nervous as hell.... the investigator is the one that chooses whether or not they want to hire you. If they wanted to they could skip over you or push you through. Im anxious and scared I wont be called.. but there isnt a reason for me ir ajy if us nit to be called unless we have pending cases against us for any reason.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 19, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> And the source for said word is how reliable? Lol



Work partner just called me and told me she called her investigator 10 minutes prior to telling me. Her investigator said they are doing last minute reviews to make sure everyone has allllllll paperwork in and that they will be starting their phone calls next week.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 19, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Work partner just called me and told me she called her investigator 10 minutes prior to telling me. Her investigator said they are doing last minute reviews to make sure everyone has allllllll paperwork in and that they will be starting their phone calls next week.



What you think about the employer responses? Think they must be in prior to them calling you?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 19, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What you think about the employer responses? Think they must be in prior to them calling you?



I just feel like list number wise I should be getting a call but the 2 previous employers I am in contact with just got letters today.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 19, 2013)

And I know my file was reviewed by someone who wasn't my investigator because they contacted me.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 19, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> And I know my file was reviewed by someone who wasn't my investigator because they contacted me.



Im so confused!  Lol wait. What do you mean letters?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 19, 2013)

Your previous employers get letters asking them to verify your employment.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 19, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Your previous employers get letters asking them to verify your employment.



Really? !?!? When did people get them?! Wait never mind I just reread your post. My supervisor just contacted me asking me about my September schedule if it was staying the same. ... maybe he got one too?!


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 21, 2013)

anything new anyone?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> anything new anyone?



Nothing. .... now just waiting for next week when they start the phone calls..... let the anxiety and stress begin!


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 21, 2013)

JPat do you think alot of the calls will be made in a matter of a few days ?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> JPat do you think alot of the calls will be made in a matter of a few days ?



Starting next week all the way into the first week of September


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 21, 2013)

what do you think my chances are being slightly over the 350s


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> what do you think my chances are being slightly over the 350s



They will most likely stop between 300-350 tye new list tgey are starting with number 70. Depending on how many people were disqualified is how far they will go up on the list


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 22, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They will most likely stop between 300-350 tye new list tgey are starting with number 70. Depending on how many people were disqualified is how far they will go up on the list



I feel of your 110 number of people failing your physical is correct they would have to get a bit higher. Especially if that ratio of people failed in the tests given after you.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I feel of your 110 number of people failing your physical is correct they would have to get a bit higher. Especially if that ratio of people failed in the tests given after you.



Its a shame to see so many people fail... I failed back in 2007 and I was just so disappointed with myself that I was so determined to lose weight and have a great comeback. I lost my 85lbs and I worked out at my local gym that had a stairmaster and I did it. I saw a few peopleccrying because they failed u


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I feel of your 110 number of people failing your physical is correct they would have to get a bit higher. Especially if that ratio of people failed in the tests given after you.



Hey Veg. If you get called are you moving to nyc? You should call your investigator and ask when they will possibly start to call numbers because your coming into ny from Florida lol just so you can get more of an answer lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 22, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Its a shame to see so many people fail... I failed back in 2007 and I was just so disappointed with myself that I was so determined to lose weight and have a great comeback. I lost my 85lbs and I worked out at my local gym that had a stairmaster and I did it. I saw a few peopleccrying because they failed u



I saw like 3 people fail but I would have no idea how many failed at my session.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 22, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Hey Veg. If you get called are you moving to nyc? You should call your investigator and ask when they will possibly start to call numbers because your coming into ny from Florida lol just so you can get more of an answer lol



I moved to NYC last November. I have been living in Harlem since then haha. I am here and ready.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I moved to NYC last November. I have been living in Harlem since then haha. I am here and ready.



Oh nice. So on your dream sheet you can put division 1 which is that area. Im in staten island.. I was told to work here its nearly impossible. Its consodered the retirement borough lol ill probably get either Brooklyn or the city. I was in the back of the pack for my physical so I saw everyone who passed and failed. Seeing that made me more motivated and determined to pass lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 22, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Oh nice. So on your dream sheet you can put division 1 which is that area. Im in staten island.. I was told to work here its nearly impossible. Its consodered the retirement borough lol ill probably get either Brooklyn or the city. I was in the back of the pack for my physical so I saw everyone who passed and failed. Seeing that made me more motivated and determined to pass lol



I have a friend that worked Harlem and just got into this last fire academy class. He loved it and I would love to be here. If I learned Spanish I wouldn't mind the south Bronx either.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I have a friend that worked Harlem and just got into this last fire academy class. He loved it and I would love to be here. If I learned Spanish I wouldn't mind the south Bronx either.



Omgsh bronx?! Thats soooo far from me. I could never commute that far! If anything im hoping to get station 40 or 43 in bklyn and 10 or 16 in the city.


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 22, 2013)

I would have to agree with Veg..I'm also live close to the Bronx and would love to work there


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 22, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They will most likely stop between 300-350 tye new list tgey are starting with number 70. Depending on how many people were disqualified is how far they will go up on the list



There were people at my medical with list #'s much higher then that it seemed like, just from talking with a few people..


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> There were people at my medical with list #'s much higher then that it seemed like, just from talking with a few people..



Oh wow! Then maybe more than I thought had failed.


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there anyone in the 400's who have completed the entire process ?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Is there anyone in the 400's who have completed the entire process ?



My coworker is 474 and only did the physical.


----------



## Gon8822 (Aug 23, 2013)

JPat~ make sure to let us know when u get call... and also ask them how many more they will call.    ^_^  (list # 224)  >_<''


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> JPat~ make sure to let us know when u get call... and also ask them how many more they will call.    ^_^  (list # 224)  >_<''



Ill try and ask. My investigator seems very strict and just wants to get to the point and thats it But ill definitely see what I can ask.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> JPat~ make sure to let us know when u get call... and also ask them how many more they will call.    ^_^  (list # 224)  >_<''



Again, do you all really think jpat is not gonna post when she gets a call? Lol watch nobody get a call this week haha. I am way to anxious about this. I feel if you are 224 there is no way you wouldn't get a call. I am in the early 300's and stressing.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 24, 2013)

*Response*

So, I just found out my employers have gotten letters to verify employment. Is this basically the last step before the call? I am list #251 btw.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> So, I just found out my employers have gotten letters to verify employment. Is this basically the last step before the call? I am list #251 btw.



Yeah I wonder if them getting these letters so late is a good or bad sign.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 24, 2013)

I know what you mean but it kind of seems to be the trending thing thats going on with these list numbers that are expecting to go. Hopefully this is a good sign..


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> I know what you mean but it kind of seems to be the trending thing thats going on with these list numbers that are expecting to go. Hopefully this is a good sign..



I am in the early 300's and sweating bullets


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> I know what you mean but it kind of seems to be the trending thing thats going on with these list numbers that are expecting to go. Hopefully this is a good sign..



I do know they reviewed my file though cause I got a call.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 24, 2013)

Who called you? They called to tell you what exactly?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Who called you? They called to tell you what exactly?



Asking a question about my file. It was an investigator but not mine. He said he was just "reviewing my file"


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh ok man..keep us updated bro. I'll be doing the same. Good luck to everyone this upcoming week! :beerchug:


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Oh ok man..keep us updated bro. I'll be doing the same. Good luck to everyone this upcoming week! :beerchug:



You should get a call before me. I figure if they are starting with #70 then I need 124 people or so to have failed or dropped out. That concerns me, seems like a lot.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 24, 2013)

I think youre gonna be good man. A LOT of people failed that stairmaster and I had no idea until recently. I was one of the last ones to go in my whole group so i had no idea. From what I am hearing all over, including this group here, MANY have failed. Then you have to put into play all of the other aspects that would disqualify a candidate...including the medical, background check, pending charges, medical, physical and im sure much more. Stay optimistic because I think we are going to dip into the mid 300s if I were to guess.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 24, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> I think youre gonna be good man. A LOT of people failed that stairmaster and I had no idea until recently. I was one of the last ones to go in my whole group so i had no idea. From what I am hearing all over, including this group here, MANY have failed. Then you have to put into play all of the other aspects that would disqualify a candidate...including the medical, background check, pending charges, medical, physical and im sure much more. Stay optimistic because I think we are going to dip into the mid 300s if I were to guess.



Hawt, I will definitely let you all know. When the guy said he was reviewing my file but wasn't my new investigator I definitely got excited!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought verifying your employment is the beginning step after your investigation?


----------



## I Hate Milk (Aug 25, 2013)

So would that mean expect a call then? lol im too anxious i know..


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 25, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> So would that mean expect a call then? lol im too anxious i know..



Aren't we all haha


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 25, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> So would that mean expect a call then? lol im too anxious i know..



Tomorrow starts the phone calls supposedly.  This week and next week are the phone calls.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 25, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Tomorrow starts the phone calls supposedly.  This week and next week are the phone calls.



I just hope wherever gets one of the first calls is on here so we know about it.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 25, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I just hope wherever gets one of the first calls is on here so we know about it.



As soon as I let my family know ill be sure to let everyone on here know


----------



## EmtMacho (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys I have a difficult choice and need a little help. I had my physical set on June , 23 but I had to reschedule as I was admitted to the ER. I called FDNY and was told to email them the information ,after months of emailing them almost everyday I gave up. I enrolled into medic school and start Sept 3,but just last week FDNY called and tells me they got my request and I'll be one of the first to test in beginning week of Sept.

So now I don't know what to do, I took out a loan for my paramedic program. I don't want to lose this opportunity with FDNY but I really want to be a medic. Do guys know which class I be eligible for? I know that the Sept and January classes are probably booked, so when be the next class after that.


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 26, 2013)

What is your list # ?


----------



## EmtMacho (Aug 26, 2013)

553


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 26, 2013)

If I were you I would continue the process with FDNY and attend medic school as well.  The process for FDNY isn't necessarily to demanding.  I'm not sure which classes have been filled.  I'm pretty sure FDNY somehow helps you gain your medic cert if you want to be one for them.  Also if you get your medic and remac cert you can re-apply as a medic for FDNY maybe next time around?  Sorry bro, just a few suggestions.  Hope everything works out.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> Hi guys I have a difficult choice and need a little help. I had my physical set on June , 23 but I had to reschedule as I was admitted to the ER. I called FDNY and was told to email them the information ,after months of emailing them almost everyday I gave up. I enrolled into medic school and start Sept 3,but just last week FDNY called and tells me they got my request and I'll be one of the first to test in beginning week of Sept.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do, I took out a loan for my paramedic program. I don't want to lose this opportunity with FDNY but I really want to be a medic. Do guys know which class I be eligible for? I know that the Sept and January classes are probably booked, so when be the next class after that.



They are putting 3 classes through within these next 6 months. Its up to you. Fdny pays for your medic program so your saving money right there. Also if you get into the program are you guaranteed a job out of class? With fdny you get medic school paid for and you have job security.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They are putting 3 classes through within these next 6 months. Its up to you. Fdny pays for your medic program so your saving money right there. Also if you get into the program are you guaranteed a job out of class? With fdny you get medic school paid for and you have job security.



How you know this? When are the next three classes?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

I am thinking calls will start next week.


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I am thinking calls will start next week.



Most likely


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> How you know this? When are the next three classes?



I have a friend that works at metro tech. Im not exactly sure when the next classes will be


----------



## phoppey (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if when you go to the medical do they make you blow into a tube to test your lung capacity? When I was a volunteer I had to do it and was just barely able to pass it. Just wondering if anyone could give me some insight.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

phoppey said:


> Does anyone know if when you go to the medical do they make you blow into a tube to test your lung capacity? When I was a volunteer I had to do it and was just barely able to pass it. Just wondering if anyone could give me some insight.



They do, you get 8 tries to get 3 similar patterns. Just blow as hard as you can.


----------



## phoppey (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you have to score like a certain score though, I had to below over 70 in order to pass?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

phoppey said:


> Do you have to score like a certain score though, I had to below over 70 in order to pass?



Just like everything else they don't tell you what you have to blow to pass. They also don't tell you at each station if you pass it or not you have to wait till the end of all the stations.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

phoppey said:


> Do you have to score like a certain score though, I had to below over 70 in order to pass?



Hey help you. They are very nice about it. Oh and random question. ... do you think that if we call dcas they will state what number they are up too with calling?


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just called DCAS and they haven't started calling people yet because they stated the last appointed number was 69 on exam 3024 out of 1315 candidates


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Hey help you. They are very nice about it. Oh and random question. ... do you think that if we call dcas they will state what number they are up too with calling?



Agreed! The guy that was there when I was doing mine was super nice. I am sure they will coach you pretty hard if the number isn't good. I was terrified after the vision. It made no sense and there were weird shapes that half the time I didn't know what to do. They were nice when I was freaking out about it haha


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I just called DCAS and they haven't started calling people yet because they stated the last appointed number was 69 on exam 3024 out of 1315 candidates



I tried to call a couple times this morning and it just kept hanging up on me. I was thinking the same thing with the number it says. I don't know how quickly that is updated though.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I tried to call a couple times this morning and it just kept hanging up on me. I was thinking the same thing with the number it says. I don't know how quickly that is updated though.



I was told by someone I did the process that im keeping in touch with; who called his investigator and they said they will start to call the first week of September. However,  one of my partners who has finished everything like I did called her investigator and she told me her investigator said they are calling tye last weeknof August and the first week of September only so they can give you enough time to put in your two weeks and to go for IDs and uniform fittings... so I dont know...


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I was told by someone I did the process that im keeping in touch with; who called his investigator and they said they will start to call the first week of September. However,  one of my partners who has finished everything like I did called her investigator and she told me her investigator said they are calling tye last weeknof August and the first week of September only so they can give you enough time to put in your two weeks and to go for IDs and uniform fittings... so I dont know...


Yeah it has to start next week if it doesn't start this week.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I was told by someone I did the process that im keeping in touch with; who called his investigator and they said they will start to call the first week of September. However,  one of my partners who has finished everything like I did called her investigator and she told me her investigator said they are calling tye last weeknof August and the first week of September only so they can give you enough time to put in your two weeks and to go for IDs and uniform fittings... so I dont know...



I am a little nervous because my employer wants 30 days notice but I obviously am not going to be able to give that. Not much they can do though. It isn't like I signed a contract. Just really crossing my fingers they get into the 300's


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I am a little nervous because my employer wants 30 days notice but I obviously am not going to be able to give that. Not much they can do though. It isn't like I signed a contract. Just really crossing my fingers they get into the 300's



With this class thats starting September they will most likely stop mid 300s


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> With this class thats starting September they will most likely stop mid 300s



Hope you are right I am 31X so hope you are right


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hopefully they make it into the 360s :/


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Hopefully they make it into the 360s :/



Dont forget to factor in those who have been disqualified or turned fdny down. We have no idea how many that number may be...


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Dont forget to factor in those who have been disqualified or turned fdny down. We have no idea how many that number may be...



Yeah that's true... It seems like it may be a lot


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Dont forget to factor in those who have been disqualified or turned fdny down. We have no idea how many that number may be...



I always wonder how many fail the drug test


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Yeah that's true... It seems like it may be a lot



Only one way we will find out! Is by having patience. ...


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I always wonder how many fail the drug test



I wouldn't think that many to be honest because if people really wanted this job they would be extra careful about the drug test.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 26, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I wouldn't think that many to be honest because if people really wanted this job they would be extra careful about the drug test.



Please, lol. You're giving people too much credit haha.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Please, lol. You're giving people too much credit haha.



Lmfaoooo!!! Your probably right. :rofl:


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 27, 2013)

phoppey said:


> Does anyone know if when you go to the medical do they make you blow into a tube to test your lung capacity? When I was a volunteer I had to do it and was just barely able to pass it. Just wondering if anyone could give me some insight.



you have to do it every year when you are a member of FDNY.  The medical you do when you get on the job is the same one you do yearly at metro tech.  Yes I agree, it was difficult for me as well, but you'll get through it!!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> you have to do it every year when you are a member of FDNY.  The medical you do when you get on the job is the same one you do yearly at metro tech.  Yes I agree, it was difficult for me as well, but you'll get through it!!



You dont have to wear the vest every year. Only the initial "hiring" test


----------



## Ryan815 (Aug 27, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> You dont have to wear the vest every year. Only the initial "hiring" test



I just meant the medical portion of the hiring process .. I should have clarified my bad


----------



## drop491 (Aug 28, 2013)

*updates?*



EMTVeg said:


> List Number 313, I got my letter for the physical yesterday. I take my physical on the 27th of this month.
> 
> Anybody else?




Any one have any new info?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 28, 2013)

Did u check the other forum?


----------



## drop491 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Fdny ems list number for exam 3024*

Hey So glad i found this forum... has any one heard back fro the next academy? my list # is 173


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 28, 2013)

drop491 said:


> Hey So glad i found this forum... has any one heard back fro the next academy? my list # is 173



Nope, make sure you post on here when you do hear something. Hopefully calls go out next week.


----------



## drop491 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Fdny ems list number for exam 3024*

Yeh i did.. its alot to read, but i did read some where that calls are going out soon. im just wondering how my fellow candidates have heard anything new.. many wanna find a buddy who is semi close to my list number list# 173


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a residency requirement for EMS? 

I mean a few years back I looked at FDNY EMS but the pay is similar to what I get here, with significantly less call volume 

And based on the wages posted you'd be starving to death working in NYC and required to reside there. 

Don't get me wrong to put FDNY EMS on your resume is quite a accomplishment but I like my life style


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 28, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Is there a residency requirement for EMS?
> 
> I mean a few years back I looked at FDNY EMS but the pay is similar to what I get here, with significantly less call volume
> 
> ...



FDNY does not have a residency requirement.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 28, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> FDNY does not have a residency requirement.



Oh ok, I was gonna say yes being part of one of the finest departments in the U.S. is great but working 4 jobs to survive in NYC is not.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Oh ok, I was gonna say yes being part of one of the finest departments in the U.S. is great but working 4 jobs to survive in NYC is not.



Lol if you love where you are now dont leave it. As I tell everyone do what makes you happy. Id you love your job and love doing what you do best then you will never work a day in your life.. with the fdny salary it doesn't include meal money and OT. And I plan on getting a lot of OT... well.. try too at least lol


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Lol if you love where you are now dont leave it. As I tell everyone do what makes you happy. Id you love your job and love doing what you do best then you will never work a day in your life.. with the fdny salary it doesn't include meal money and OT. And I plan on getting a lot of OT... well.. try too at least lol



OH ahah. making the bread by picking up the extra shifts... 

Yeah I am a single parent of 2 so the idea of picking up and rolling to NYC for the job calling isn't in the cards.. Like I said I'd love to do it just to put the city on my resume.. But I gotta do whats best for my boys..


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> OH ahah. making the bread by picking up the extra shifts...
> 
> Yeah I am a single parent of 2 so the idea of picking up and rolling to NYC for the job calling isn't in the cards.. Like I said I'd love to do it just to put the city on my resume.. But I gotta do whats best for my boys..



I know exactly what you mean. I have a 2 year old little girl


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

two boys 6 and 8,, 

I live about 2 hours southwest from the city.. so the idea is doable with a commute, So maybe after I finish school and all just put in for the next exam. Unless I score a kick *** fire job or something in the meantime.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> two boys 6 and 8,,
> 
> I live about 2 hours southwest from the city.. so the idea is doable with a commute, So maybe after I finish school and all just put in for the next exam. Unless I score a kick *** fire job or something in the meantime.



Best of luck to you! You should put yourself on the list anyway. You never know!  The next exam comes out this September. Gotta file for the civil service exam on the website.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Best of luck to you! You should put yourself on the list anyway. You never know!  The next exam comes out this September. Gotta file for the civil service exam on the website.



Oh really?? I was picking around and just saw the "call and file" but yeah if you can Post the website here or PM it to me 

Thank You.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Oh really?? I was picking around and just saw the "call and file" but yeah if you can Post the website here or PM it to me
> 
> Thank You.



http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/html/work/examschedule.shtml

Keep checking this website every week for the exam. Not sure exactly when in September they are posting it up but just keep checking every week to keep up to date with the exams


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

ok thank you.. gonna PM you quick,, got some questions bout NYS


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

just picked around the website you I guess the list your on is already 2 years old. So this could work,,, I mean if I Test in September, and they still have to fill spots from your exam list.. I'm sure I'll be finished paramedic school by that time.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you searched for threads where they discuss to application process? It would probably have more info than here. Just saying...


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 29, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Have you searched for threads where they discuss to application process? It would probably have more info than here. Just saying...



I was considering it but being that JPat is going through the process now I figured she would be a little more informative since its still fresh and she seems extremely ambitious about all of it.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 29, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Have you searched for threads where they discuss to application process? It would probably have more info than here. Just saying...



I googled it and found a lot of info in the fdny website in regards to the hiring and application process


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I was considering it but being that JPat is going through the process now I figured she would be a little more informative since its still fresh and she seems extremely ambitious about all of it.



Not being shady just saying most of the answers are probably already there so you wouldn't have to wait for replies.


----------



## Gon8822 (Aug 29, 2013)

i find myself checking this thread everyday for update on the calling. And just saying if i for any reason don't get in this sept FDNY academy. my wife will kill me and i might need to call u guys for help....:blink:


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> i find myself checking this thread everyday for update on the calling. And just saying if i for any reason don't get in this sept FDNY academy. my wife will kill me and i might need to call u guys for help....:blink:



Hahahahaha im talking my husbands ear off about it. Hes at the point where he now thinks its all a pipe dream and I wont get called. He said its taking too long.. I said welcome to the city.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 29, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/html/work/examschedule.shtml
> 
> Keep checking this website every week for the exam. Not sure exactly when in September they are posting it up but just keep checking every week to keep up to date with the exams



My husband is about to kill me as well!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 30, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> My husband is about to kill me as well!





:rofl:


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 30, 2013)

So not onky do we have to wait till next week but we have to wait till Tuesday!  Because Monday is a holiday!  4 days till start of calling ya think?


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 30, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> So not onky do we have to wait till next week but we have to wait till Tuesday!  Because Monday is a holiday!  4 days till start of calling ya think?



Yeah I mean it isn't going to b this weekend. Haha. I just really hope I make it. I feel pretty confident being so early in the 300's there is still a chance though.


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 30, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah I mean it isn't going to b this weekend. Haha. I just really hope I make it. I feel pretty confident being so early in the 300's there is still a chance though.



Always a chance!


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 30, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Always a chance!



I want more than a chance haha


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 30, 2013)

If your Significant other is not in the field.. yeah its gonna drive them crazy. My GF, doesn't grasp the concept as well. Shes a nurse.  I tested for Prince William County last year and she couldn't believe that about 1500 people where all chasing the same job. and how competitive it was and how many people where just waiting in line to get a chance to take the job I remember jabbering about it and it made her nuts as she didn't think you stood a chance if you didn't get a job offer within a few weeks of applying

Her biggest competition was when she tried to get into Hershey Medical Center the applicant pool was like 200. 

I'm checking the site daily, in hopes of the next exam going through.


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 30, 2013)

Have a great long weekend everybody!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 30, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Have a great long weekend everybody!



You too! Finished my Friday off with an EDP! Woohoo!


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 30, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> If your Significant other is not in the field.. yeah its gonna drive them crazy. My GF, doesn't grasp the concept as well. Shes a nurse.  I tested for Prince William County last year and she couldn't believe that about 1500 people where all chasing the same job. and how competitive it was and how many people where just waiting in line to get a chance to take the job I remember jabbering about it and it made her nuts as she didn't think you stood a chance if you didn't get a job offer within a few weeks of applying
> 
> Her biggest competition was when she tried to get into Hershey Medical Center the applicant pool was like 200.
> 
> I'm checking the site daily, in hopes of the next exam going through.



Good luck!!


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 2, 2013)

Are calls being anticipated to start tomorrow ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Are calls being anticipated to start tomorrow ?



As far as we know! Because its now 20 days to go at this point and all calls should be made this week so we can all give our jobs the 2 weeks notice and also these next 2 weeks we go for our uniform fittings and IDs.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's exciting !! Will this class be EMT's and paramedics combined ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> That's exciting !! Will this class be EMT's and paramedics combined ?




Noooo just emts


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 2, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Noooo just emts



The one that just graduated was both.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 2, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Noooo just emts



For real ??!!!!!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> For real ??!!!!!



Yes. The first 5 weeks is basically a recert class. And we take the emt state exam. Those who fail get kicked out or fired. And those who pass continue on with EVOC and fdny protocols and what not. The academy is 10 weeks


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 2, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> The one that just graduated was both.



Maybe they do have both graduate together but they have different class times during the 10 weeks. A 7-3,3-11, and 3:30-11:30 maybe one of those classes are filled with medics?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 2, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Maybe they do have both graduate together but they have different class times during the 10 weeks. A 7-3,3-11, and 3:30-11:30 maybe one of those classes are filled with medics?



The class that just graduated had 39 medics and 80 some EMT's pass


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 2, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Maybe they do have both graduate together but they have different class times during the 10 weeks. A 7-3,3-11, and 3:30-11:30 maybe one of those classes are filled with medics?



And it is just 7-3 and 3-11. Nobody has mentioned a 330 to 1130


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 2, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> The class that just graduated had 39 medics and 80 some EMT's pass



There's 50 per class. 3 classes 150 in total. I have no idea where the medics stand...


----------



## Gon8822 (Sep 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> The class that just graduated had 39 medics and 80 some EMT's pass



well that means 150ppl-(39 medic+80 emt )= 31ppl fail/fired???
one out of five people that got in training got kicked out??
anyone have the info on what is the major cause ??

*Any of the following???*

1)EMT/Medic State Test ( re cert )

2)physical (running , weight, or anything)

3)class grade ( Protocol and stuff)

4) Likeability ( face to face interview?? your background?? where you volunteer??)

Is there any fresh FDNY EMT that can give us some pointers ???:blink:


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> well that means 150ppl-(39 medic+80 emt )= 31ppl fail/fired???
> one out of five people that got in training got kicked out??
> anyone have the info on what is the major cause ??
> 
> ...




Once your in the academy the only way to get kicked out or fired is for failing grades and failing the recert.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well today starting at 9am is hopefully the start of the phone calls!


----------



## kettlebell (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning and good luck to all with being called.

I am new to the forums and was just wondering if anyone here as heard when the next civil service exam will be for FDNY EMT? I have checked both FDNY's site and DCAS's but there as been no new information posted. I also did a search here on the forums but found nothing.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 3, 2013)

kettlebell said:


> Good morning and good luck to all with being called.
> 
> I am new to the forums and was just wondering if anyone here as heard when the next civil service exam will be for FDNY EMT? I have checked both FDNY's site and DCAS's but there as been no new information posted. I also did a search here on the forums but found nothing.



It should be sometime this month. Make sure you stay on top of it. When I applied it was only open for 5 days.


----------



## kettlebell (Sep 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> It should be sometime this month. Make sure you stay on top of it. When I applied it was only open for 5 days.



Thanks. I was under the impression it would be this month but I had not seen any up dates for the up coming exam. I'll just have check the DCAS site everyday I guess.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 3, 2013)

kettlebell said:


> Thanks. I was under the impression it would be this month but I had not seen any up dates for the up coming exam. I'll just have check the DCAS site everyday I guess.



That is what I did last year. There was nothing I could find then all of a suddenly one day I checked and there it was.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 3, 2013)

anyone hear anything?!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> anyone hear anything?!



The stress is ridiculous for me right now. Knowing they stopped at 69 ans starting at 70 and KNOWING that im 87 is eating me alive. .....


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> The stress is ridiculous for me right now. Knowing they stopped at 69 ans starting at 70 and KNOWING that im 87 is eating me alive. .....



I can only imagine!  yeah this anticipation is the worst!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> I can only imagine!  yeah this anticipation is the worst!



If and when I get called I promise to let everyone know lol so they can anticipate on being called soon as well lol


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> If and when I get called I promise to let everyone know lol so they can anticipate on being called soon as well lol



haha sounds good!


----------



## drop491 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> haha sounds good!



the wait is killing me! h34r:


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

drop491 said:


> the wait is killing me! h34r:



Whats your list?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh by the way, they make their calls between 9am and 11:30am only. They get their calls done with in the morning hours only so if we dont hear today... there's always tomorrow.


----------



## drop491 (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Whats your list?



173.... still a while to go if you werent called in yet.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

drop491 said:


> 173.... still a while to go if you werent called in yet.



Is there anyone who is under 100 for a list number aside from me? I saw a different forum where the guy was lower 70's and he didnt get called yet so I am only assuming they haven't started their phone calls yet. I called dcas and they updated their system yesterday and si far tge last appointed number called was 69. So I am only assuming tgey haven't started calling yet


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Newest fdny ems exam application for 2014*

Those of you who are looking to file for Septembers fdny ems list number the application process will be starting September 4th. Go onto the DCAS website and you will find more information about it. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Is there anyone who is under 100 for a list number aside from me? I saw a different forum where the guy was lower 70's and he didnt get called yet so I am only assuming they haven't started their phone calls yet. I called dcas and they updated their system yesterday and si far tge last appointed number called was 69. So I am only assuming tgey haven't started calling yet



DCAS only updates on Sundays


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> DCAS only updates on Sundays



Their previous update was aug 18th. Lets hope this week is a good one lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Their previous update was aug 18th. Lets hope this week is a good one lol



Yeah, that is what I was getting ready to update haha. I don't think it gets processed every Sunday. Might just be twice a month :-(


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah, that is what I was getting ready to update haha. I don't think it gets processed every Sunday. Might just be twice a month :-(



Positive thoughts dustin!  Positive thoughts!  Lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Positive thoughts dustin!  Positive thoughts!  Lol



Haha!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Haha!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope all you guys get in this class ..good luck to you all.

I'm here sitting pretty hoping for a physical date this month!!!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Hope all you guys get in this class ..good luck to you all.
> 
> I'm here sitting pretty hoping for a physical date this month!!!



You will very soon! They are pushing classes through like there is no tomorrow lol due to the amount of FF graduating over from the EMS side lol


----------



## phoppey (Sep 3, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Hope all you guys get in this class ..good luck to you all.
> 
> I'm here sitting pretty hoping for a physical date this month!!!



I'm hoping for the physical date too, what number on the list are you?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 3, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> You will very soon! They are pushing classes through like there is no tomorrow lol due to the amount of FF graduating over from the EMS side lol



Lol thanks.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 3, 2013)

phoppey said:


> I'm hoping for the physical date too, what number on the list are you?




Low 650s

You?


----------



## phoppey (Sep 3, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Low 650s
> 
> You?



High 980s I guess I still have awhile to go if you haven't had your physical yet


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 3, 2013)

We should be getting something soon I hope. They were flying through physicals before seemed like every 2-3 week's. So hopefully they start back this month.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jpat check your inbox


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Jpat check your inbox



Replied sent.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, I had a question I think you may be able to answer.

I took my state test on 8/15/13 and it takes around 4-6 weeks to receive your EMT-B card in NYS.

The FDNY civil emt exam will be from 9/4/13 to 9/24/13, I am worried I will not receive the card in time, when filling the exam, and I able to put " CARD PENDING" or just skip that box and later tell them I forgot it?

Thank you


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

*FDNY EMT Civil exam 4004*

I started this thread so people who will take the exam can keep in contact with each other and let others know what's going on with them.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

Can any one answer this? Thank you

I took my state test on 8/15/13 and it takes around 4-6 weeks to receive your EMT-B card in NYS.

The FDNY civil emt exam will be from 9/4/13 to 9/24/13, I am worried I will not receive the card in time, when filling the exam, and I able to put " CARD PENDING" or just skip that box and later tell them I forgot it?

Thank you


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am on the previous list just curious as to where this is posted i have a few friends who are interested


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

Your on the previous exam? (the one from 2012) ?
I thought they hired every one they needed, if people are still waiting, why open up a new exam list?


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes the one from 9/2012... I think it may be because the lists become exhausted fairly quickly


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Isnt the new list exam 3025? I started a thread with a link for the actual application on the website.  The application opens September 5th.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

the new EMT exam is 4004.
I just looked on the DCAS website, it will run from 9/4 to 9/24

@Ryan815

how far along in the application process did you get if you don't mind me asking


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

BTW exam 3025 is 
From: September 5, 2012 
To: September 25, 2012

Your talking about the old one, the new one will be 4004


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> the new EMT exam is 4004.
> I just looked on the DCAS website, it will run from 9/4 to 9/24
> 
> @Ryan815
> ...



Please show me that link because this is the link I have.... http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/community/employment_index.shtml

Midway down is exam 3024 which is tye current one im on, and then underneath that is 3025 which is next.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

3024 is EMT and 3025 is Paramedic which was from September 2012.

The next exams are; which open up tomorrow

Emergency Medical Specialist - EMT (Fire) 	4004	9/4/2013-9/24/2013
Emergency Medical Specialist - Paramedic (Fire) 4005	9/4/2013-9/24/2013


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> 3024 is EMT and 3025 is Paramedic which was from September 2012.
> 
> The next exams are; which open up tomorrow
> 
> ...



How come the exam 3025 shows it opening up the 5th 2013?


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

I am looking at this:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201303025000.pdf

and it says 2012.

This is where I got my information 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/html/work/exam_monthly.shtml

scroll down to the bottom


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I am looking at this:
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201303025000.pdf
> 
> ...



Ooooohhhhhh gotchaaaaaaa. Good thing you created a thread about this.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks,

Will you be filling for this one or you filled for last years exam?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> thanks,
> 
> Will you be filling for this one or you filled for last years exam?



Im already finished.  I did the whole process. Just waiting on the phone call when to start.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations, how long did the whole process take since filling?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Congratulations, how long did the whole process take since filling?



PM sent


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 3, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Hi, I had a question I think you may be able to answer.
> 
> I took my state test on 8/15/13 and it takes around 4-6 weeks to receive your EMT-B card in NYS.
> 
> ...



Hope my PMs helped!


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 3, 2013)

I literally have no idea whats going on anymore, #479, took my physical agility & drug test, havent heard anything in months, hopefully hear something soon


----------



## Crackcicle (Sep 4, 2013)

The medic class is pretty much completely separate - the only thing that's shared is the graduation and possibly the mayday drill at Randall's Island. 
Don't rely on 2 weeks notice. I was called three days before my class.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 4, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> The medic class is pretty much completely separate - the only thing that's shared is the graduation and possibly the mayday drill at Randall's Island.
> Don't rely on 2 weeks notice. I was called three days before my class.



Oh man..... im stressingggggg.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 4, 2013)

Eddie2170 said:


> I literally have no idea whats going on anymore, #479, took my physical agility & drug test, havent heard anything in months, hopefully hear something soon



Expect a letter once they start the Sept class the 23rd. They want to get this class up and going and once they are in, then they continue with the candidate process again


----------



## kettlebell (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not sure how I missed the listing on DCAS site before, but yep there it is now. I will probably go to Joralemon next week and file.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 4, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Congratulations, how long did the whole process take since filling?



Depends on how fast they want to push you through. .. I did the whole process in 2 months. . Some people are waiting 5 months just for the next letter. It all depends


----------



## ksquire222 (Sep 4, 2013)

Eddie2170 said:


> I literally have no idea whats going on anymore, #479, took my physical agility & drug test, havent heard anything in months, hopefully hear something soon


Eddie, I'm in the 460's and still have only done physical. As JPat said, I think once they get this test underway, we should hear about our investigations.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 4, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> The medic class is pretty much completely separate - the only thing that's shared is the graduation and possibly the mayday drill at Randall's Island.
> Don't rely on 2 weeks notice. I was called three days before my class.



Did that seem to be what happened with most people? I am just gonna feel bad if I can't give proper notice to my current employer.


----------



## dontis312 (Sep 4, 2013)

*wait times*

Does anyone know a reasonable time period we have before they will begin moving through list 4004? I will be on it and hope within a year to be in the academy which maybe be wishful thinking


----------



## Crackcicle (Sep 4, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Did that seem to be what happened with most people? I am just gonna feel bad if I can't give proper notice to my current employer.



They aren't necessarily the most efficient people. Some people got a week others have gotten a day. I got my letter in the middle of my first week of class


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 4, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> They aren't necessarily the most efficient people. Some people got a week others have gotten a day. I got my letter in the middle of my first week of class



Thanks


----------



## Gon8822 (Sep 4, 2013)

dontis312 said:


> Does anyone know a reasonable time period we have before they will begin moving through list 4004? I will be on it and hope within a year to be in the academy which maybe be wishful thinking



they have a diffrence exam # every year and i am not sure will they each start a new list..

From Exam# 3025 (Sept 2012 file) i know ppl have list # up to 1200.
but they just start calling ppl in the 70's. (they will take 150 ppl each time)

the academy is 10 wk, so they might be able to take in 800~1000 list # every year.. so i think if u able to score high in the filing. u can have a good score.

check out page 3 for scoring info.  ^_^
CLICK ME ^_^


----------



## SantyCalde (Sep 4, 2013)

*List Number*

My list number is 89 ,I haven't received any call yet.


----------



## phoppey (Sep 4, 2013)

dontis312 said:


> Does anyone know a reasonable time period we have before they will begin moving through list 4004? I will be on it and hope within a year to be in the academy which maybe be wishful thinking



I applied September 2012 and I haven't even had my physical yet.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 4, 2013)

SantyCalde said:


> My list number is 89 ,I haven't received any call yet.



Im 87! We are 2 numbers apart! We probably went through the process together!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 4, 2013)

Incase anyone was wondering they just posted the next list open till 9/24/2013


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 4, 2013)

Incase anyone was wondering they just posted the next list open till 9/24/2013. Exam Number 4004 and 4005


----------



## EmtMacho (Sep 4, 2013)

Should I reapply,I had to reschedule my physical due to a surgery.FDNY called me and said I will be tested in Sept and should receive a letter but I've gotten nothing.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

Welp.... todays another day..... keeping fingers crossed for phone calls soon!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Incase anyone was wondering they just posted the next list open till 9/24/2013



I told everyone I work with who hadn't applied last year to do so this year lol


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> Should I reapply,I had to reschedule my physical due to a surgery.FDNY called me and said I will be tested in Sept and should receive a letter but I've gotten nothing.



It never hurts to reapply. Better safe than sorry I always say lol


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> they have a diffrence exam # every year and i am not sure will they each start a new list..
> 
> From Exam# 3025 (Sept 2012 file) i know ppl have list # up to 1200.
> but they just start calling ppl in the 70's. (they will take 150 ppl each time)
> ...



How do you know they started calling people in the 70s?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

So I keep calling DCAS in hopes to hear something different.  Everyday that I call it says im on the list for the exam and I am not on an outstanding certification. Now TODAY I called dcas and all of a sudden the automated person tells me im currently on outstanding certification. I got so nervous that I checked into what it means and it means they just opened up the next group for calling and if your on outstanding certification when you call, tbis means your number is in the next group for the class to go in September 23rd. The number is (212) 669-1357. Maybe they just opened up the next group for calling today and we will all get our calls tomorrow?


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just called and was switched over as well


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> So I keep calling DCAS in hopes to hear something different.  Everyday that I call it says im on the list for the exam and I am not on an outstanding certification. Now TODAY I called dcas and all of a sudden the automated person tells me im currently on outstanding certification. I got so nervous that I checked into what it means and it means they just opened up the next group for calling and if your on outstanding certification when you call, tbis means your number is in the next group for the class to go in September 23rd. The number is (212) 669-1357. Maybe they just opened up the next group for calling today and we will all get our calls tomorrow?



Mine switched too


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Mine switched too



Woohoo!!! Looks like we will all finally get to meet one another!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im stoked!  Lets hope tomorrow is the day! Because Monday is just enough time to give our current employer a 2 weeks notice.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 5, 2013)

Just checked it out as well. It said I was outstanding as well. Hopefully soon. Good lookin out JPat. Appreciate it.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Just checked it out as well. It said I was outstanding as well. Hopefully soon. Good lookin out JPat. Appreciate it.



What is your list number?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Just checked it out as well. It said I was outstanding as well. Hopefully soon. Good lookin out JPat. Appreciate it.



You got it!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> So I keep calling DCAS in hopes to hear something different.  Everyday that I call it says im on the list for the exam and I am not on an outstanding certification. Now TODAY I called dcas and all of a sudden the automated person tells me im currently on outstanding certification. I got so nervous that I checked into what it means and it means they just opened up the next group for calling and if your on outstanding certification when you call, tbis means your number is in the next group for the class to go in September 23rd. The number is (212) 669-1357. Maybe they just opened up the next group for calling today and we will all get our calls tomorrow?



How sure are you it means we will be in the class? Isn't it possible it just means all our files were officially approved? Having trouble confirming the meaning of the outstanding etc. I am a very skeptical person by nature haha.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> How sure are you it means we will be in the class? Isn't it possible it just means all our files were officially approved? Having trouble confirming the meaning of the outstanding etc. I am a very skeptical person by nature haha.



I checked online and then asked my friend who works at meteo tech


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I checked online and then asked my friend who works at meteo tech



Thanks  

We will see soon I guess.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone just posted on firehouse they call the call for 9/23 start date.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone just posted on Firehouse that they got the call for the academy starting 9/23. Keep us posted everyone.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What is your list number?



Low 250s.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Someone just posted on Firehouse that they got the call for the academy starting 9/23. Keep us posted everyone.



What is their list number?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> What is their list number?



They are one of the left overs from list 2004


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> They are one of the left overs from list 2004



Ahhhh I just read that.... lets hope they start/continue on our list tomorrow!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Ahhhh I just read that.... lets hope they start/continue on our list tomorrow!



I really doubt they strictly limit calls to before 11:30. I would say anything is fair game now.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I really doubt they strictly limit calls to before 11:30. I would say anything is fair game now.



Im freaking out right now.


----------



## drop491 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Someone just posted on firehouse they call the call for 9/23 start date.



Beat me to the punch... but i think he they guy was from the old listing.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 5, 2013)

Where is the info about outstanding certification posted ? On the city website ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got my call!!!!!!!! List number 87!!!! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Just got my call!!!!!!!! List number 87!!!! Good luck everyone!!!!



See, told you it didn't have to be before 11:30. Congrats


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats !!


----------



## Gon8822 (Sep 5, 2013)

did anyonw know how many they have left for the old list?? (Exam 2004)
cause as Jpat was saying they call people from Exam 3024 and stop at #69
but did they also call ppl from before that too??? so does that mean there are 2 list that
are being call??
1)from 2004  ----- left over from god knows when...
2)from 3024  -----List# 69..


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just got my call!!!!! Pretty damn late in the day too!


----------



## LFDTruck4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats Jpat!!  I'm in the 110's so hopefully today.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

LFDTruck4 said:


> Congrats Jpat!!  I'm in the 110's so hopefully today.



Keep us posted


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im shocked they called so late but I am stress free and relieved!


----------



## drop491 (Sep 5, 2013)

LFDTruck4 said:


> Congrats Jpat!!  I'm in the 110's so hopefully today.



LFDTRUCK4 If you get your call please post! im 173 getting antsy over here :sad:

CONGRATS JPAT86!!!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

drop491 said:


> LFDTRUCK4 If you get your call please post! im 173 getting antsy over here :sad:
> 
> CONGRATS JPAT86!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LFDTruck4 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got the Call!!!


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

LFDTruck4 said:


> Just got the Call!!!



What class time did you pick? I am doing 3:30-11:30


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

LFDTruck4 said:


> Just got the Call!!!



Congrats!


----------



## LFDTruck4 (Sep 5, 2013)

7-3



jpat86 said:


> what class time did you pick? I am doing 3:30-11:30


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Im shocked they called so late but I am stress free and relieved!



We need all the details you got lol


----------



## drop491 (Sep 5, 2013)

Please details !


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> We need all the details you got lol



They give you choices if dates to go in fir uniform fittings and IDs. And class times.  I dont know anything else. They said expect a letter in the mail


----------



## SantyCalde (Sep 5, 2013)

*About time.!!!*

I got my call too. Finally


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 5, 2013)

SantyCalde said:


> I got my call too. Finally



What was your list # ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> What was your list # ?



Look at previous tweets, 89


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 5, 2013)

Let me know when you get your call drop...I'm 25X. Good luck man. I know 150 got called.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 5, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Let me know when you get your call drop...I'm 25X. Good luck man. I know 150 got called.



I am 31x and ridiculously anxious to see if I make it.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats Jpat and everyone else who got to call.

Emtveg I hope you get the call...would be nice if they got as far down as possible  for this class.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Congrats Jpat and everyone else who got to call.
> 
> Emtveg I hope you get the call...would be nice if they got as far down as possible  for this class.



Ty! They are continuing with their calls tomorrow! A few people I know turned them down to work in the hospital


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool. Hopefully this dips into the 350s like you thought. I am beyond anxious.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Cool. Hopefully this dips into the 350s like you thought. I am beyond anxious.



Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## medic308 (Sep 5, 2013)

As of today the new posting is up and is available until the 24th of this month.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys I just finished applying online, how long does it usually take to get your List #.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Hey guys I just finished applying online, how long does it usually take to get your List #.



Expect your letter in march! !!


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Expect your letter in march! !!



wow that's a pretty confident answer, how can you be so sure ? Also ill just ask this here, I know you get 5 points on the test for having a 24hr hazmat operations level thing completed, where/how can I do that ? Is it an online test, because I have some sort of certificate of a hazwopper completed online


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> wow that's a pretty confident answer, how can you be so sure ? Also ill just ask this here, I know you get 5 points on the test for having a 24hr hazmat operations level thing completed, where/how can I do that ? Is it an online test, because I have some sort of certificate of a hazwopper completed online



Because I lived it! I applied the same exact time last year!! I went through everything your going through now


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Because I lived it! I applied the same exact time last year!! I went through everything your going through now



ah I see, well thanks for the answer. Are you in the academy / working yet ?

My score will be a 70 because I just received my certification so I have no work experience..wondering how long it will take to be called


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> ah I see, well thanks for the answer. Are you in the academy / working yet ?
> 
> My score will be a 70 because I just received my certification so I have no work experience..wondering how long it will take to be called



I just got my call today. Starting sept 23rd


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I just got my call today. Starting sept 23rd



Very nice, congratulations.

SO i'm looking at a good year to get into the academy ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Very nice, congratulations.
> 
> SO i'm looking at a good year to get into the academy ?



Depending on how long it takes them to finish with my list. Im 87 and my list has 1318. They take 150 every class. Approx 4 classes a year.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Depending on how long it takes them to finish with my list. Im 87 and my list has 1318. They take 150 every class. Approx 4 classes a year.



if your 87 why did it take you almost until the end of the list to get called ??


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> if your 87 why did it take you almost until the end of the list to get called ??



They were finishing up with the last list 2004 before they started on my list 3024. Theres a mix of the stragglers from the last list and my list going in this class. They weren't done with 2004 list when I applied. Its the same as now. They just started on my list and your list is coming out next year. Same concept. This is how the city runs.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> They were finishing up with the last list 2004 before they started on my list 3024. Theres a mix of the stragglers from the last list and my list going in this class. They weren't done with 2004 list when I applied. Its the same as now. They just started on my list and your list is coming out next year. Same concept. This is how the city runs.



ah alright  hopefully my number is decent


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 5, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> ah alright  hopefully my number is decent



It comes fast. This year flew by it seems lol


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 5, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> It comes fast. This year flew by it seems lol



Hopefully I feel the same ! im trying to get hired by some companies now. im 18 and Im in SI too..getting hired will definitely make me happy and will make time go faster.


----------



## drop491 (Sep 5, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Let me know when you get your call drop...I'm 25X. Good luck man. I know 150 got called.



I got the call late around 6pm. and im in 17x.. good luck to every one


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

drop491 said:


> I got the call late around 6pm. and im in 17x.. good luck to every one



What class time did you pick and when are you going for fittings and id?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Hopefully I feel the same ! im trying to get hired by some companies now. im 18 and Im in SI too..getting hired will definitely make me happy and will make time go faster.



Why dont you apply to my job?! They are always hiring!  Priority one on granite ave. Dont go with primary care. I was there for 3 years and they are terrible. .. dont go with Richmond county because they don't pay you enough


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone in here in the 200s?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Anyone in here in the 200s?



My partner is 201 and I have yet to hear from her. I told her to tell me as soon as she gets Called... they called 170 last night around 6pm


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 6, 2013)

Cool thanks..callin late huh? Man today is going to be stressful....


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Cool thanks..callin late huh? Man today is going to be stressful....



I completely understand. .. I went through it yesterday. Breathe! ! Lol I felt like i was having panic attacks my partner was telling me hahaha


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 6, 2013)

I sware if I get called today I will drink a gallon of whole milk. I don't even care..


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> I sware if I get called today I will drink a gallon of whole milk. I don't even care..



LMFAOOOOO for a second I was like huh?! Then I saw your user name hahaha your just like my husband. He hates milk too


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 6, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Why dont you apply to my job?! They are always hiring!  Priority one on granite ave. Dont go with primary care. I was there for 3 years and they are terrible. .. dont go with Richmond county because they don't pay you enough



already did apply to priority and handing in my app for Pc today.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> already did apply to priority and handing in my app for Pc today.



Dont do pca...... message me your last name. Ill talk to my boss today


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

Quiet afternoon I guess haha


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Quiet afternoon I guess haha



Damn.... I feel bad fir everyone who is impatiently waiting their phone calls. I can imagine what you gyys are going through


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah quiet..I have bit all of my nails off to the point of bleeding. This is disgusting and waiting like this has to be horrible for my mental health.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Yeah quiet..I have bit all of my nails off to the point of bleeding. This is disgusting and waiting like this has to be horrible for my mental health.



I feel you..... I gained 8lbs from thr stress. And drove myself nuts to the point where I couldn't think or work straight. .....


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I feel you..... I gained 8lbs from thr stress. And drove myself nuts to the point where I couldn't think or work straight. .....



You sure you passed the psych? Lol jk


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> You sure you passed the psych? Lol jk



Hahahahahaa yesssss. I dont want to kill myself nor do I hear voices in my head lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 6, 2013)

*All 4 of the current FDNY EMS candidate/application/test threads have been merged here. *

Please don't start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 6, 2013)

Gallon of milk here I come.. Got my call. 25X. Good luck to all!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Gallon of milk here I come.. Got my call. 25X. Good luck to all!



Thank God!!! Thanks for the update hopefully they get to me. Did you get a choice on which class?


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Gallon of milk here I come.. Got my call. 25X. Good luck to all!



what is this "25x" mean ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> what is this "25x" mean ?



His list number is between 250 and 259.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 6, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> His list number is between 250 and 259.



ahh, okay, thank you for the quick reply


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 6, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Thank God!!! Thanks for the update hopefully they get to me. Did you get a choice on which class?



Yeah man. He did. I took 7-3.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

I Hate Milk said:


> Yeah man. He did. I took 7-3.



Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

So I am 31x. Anybody on here between 25x and me?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 6, 2013)

Who here has 330-1130 with me?!


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for Monday haha


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 6, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Crossing my fingers for Monday haha



Same


----------



## Gon8822 (Sep 6, 2013)

I missed the call @ 2:30pm today. Then call back @4:30 yeah!!! 
Got the job then will go for the 7-3 class @-@.   My list } is 224


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> I missed the call @ 2:30pm today. Then call back @4:30 yeah!!!
> Got the job then will go for the 7-3 class @-@.   My list } is 224



Nice! Did you get to choose your class or was the evening class full?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 6, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> I missed the call @ 2:30pm today. Then call back @4:30 yeah!!!
> Got the job then will go for the 7-3 class @-@.   My list } is 224



Sent you a DM


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 7, 2013)

Heard they called up to list number 250 last night.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 7, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Heard they called up to list number 250 last night.



I think they may have actually gotten past that


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 7, 2013)

Do they make calls on the weekend ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> Do they make calls on the weekend ?



Weekdays only. Do you know how far they got?


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 7, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Weekdays only. Do you know how far they got?



I'm not to sure but my estimation is maybe they stopped at 300 last night ..no idea just my guess


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> I'm not to sure but my estimation is maybe they stopped at 300 last night ..no idea just my guess



Thats pretty close to what I guesstimated lol I guessed 350's


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 7, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Thats pretty close to what I guesstimated lol I guessed 350's



But it sounds like they might keep going on Monday ? .. People are still able to pick which class they want


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> But it sounds like they might keep going on Monday ? .. People are still able to pick which class they want



Really?  Oh wow. I wonder how many people really did get disqualified.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 7, 2013)

I say more calls will go out Monday especially since people who were getting calls at the end of the day yesterday were still getting class options.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 7, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I say more calls will go out Monday especially since people who were getting calls at the end of the day yesterday were still getting class options.



Interesting.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 7, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I say more calls will go out Monday especially since people who were getting calls at the end of the day yesterday were still getting class options.



I hope you are right!!!  Few of my fellow employees got the call yesterday they were in the 200s. I have one more fellow employee who is in the 400s and completed the process so I'm hoping he gets the call as well.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I hope you are right!!!  Few of my fellow employees got the call yesterday they were in the 200s. I have one more fellow employee who is in the 400s and completed the process so I'm hoping he gets the call as well.



I will keep you all posted. I don't think anyone on here is between me at 31x and the 25x person that got called.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I hope you are right!!!  Few of my fellow employees got the call yesterday they were in the 200s. I have one more fellow employee who is in the 400s and completed the process so I'm hoping he gets the call as well.



How high into the 400s is he ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I hope you are right!!!  Few of my fellow employees got the call yesterday they were in the 200s. I have one more fellow employee who is in the 400s and completed the process so I'm hoping he gets the call as well.



My coworker is 47x and he only completed his physical so far.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 8, 2013)

40x


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone in the late 200s get called like 280 range and up ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 9, 2013)

Did anyone get skipped over? 2 of my friends were skipped and they were in between 100-130


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 9, 2013)

I am anxiously waiting today. Not aware of anyone getting skipped over. Your friends know why it happened?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I am anxiously waiting today. Not aware of anyone getting skipped over. Your friends know why it happened?



No idea... I feel so bad. Their stress levels are through the roof right now. They called and were told their files are still in "reviewing stages" and that they could be called all the way up to the days before we go for uniform and IDs


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 9, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> No idea... I feel so bad. Their stress levels are through the roof right now. They called and were told their files are stillnin "reviewing stages"



Does their dcas say they are on an outstanding certification?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Does their dcas say they are on an outstanding certification?



Thats the crazy part. It says outstanding certification. But why would they get skipped? I guess they finished with the phone calls... this thread is awfully quiet today. ..


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 9, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Thats the crazy part. It says outstanding certification. But why would they get skipped? I guess they finished with the phone calls... this thread is awfully quiet today. ..



Well nobody has been on here between 250 and me early in the 300s. I know they were still calling today but not sure where they are in the process.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Well nobody has been on here between 250 and me early in the 300s. I know they were still calling today but not sure where they are in the process.



Hmmmmm. Im very curious now. I heard they are only taking 120 this time around. . But I domt know how true that is.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 9, 2013)

Is there a difference between taking the exam on the first day compared to the last day it is available? How do they come up with those numbers? Thanks


----------



## Crackcicle (Sep 9, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Is there a difference between taking the exam on the first day compared to the last day it is available? How do they come up with those numbers? Thanks



The numbers are based on the results of the exam only - experience, education and background. There is no difference taking it the first day or last day. It isn't an exam so much as an extensive résumé that you fill out online.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 9, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> The numbers are based on the results of the exam only - experience, education and background. There is no difference taking it the first day or last day. It isn't an exam so much as an extensive résumé that you fill out online.



I see, thanks, but if 200 people score a 70 because they only have their EMT card, how do they decide whether one person is #20 and the other is #200? Do things like PHTLS, BLS count? Even though they say you do not get any extra points


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I see, thanks, but if 200 people score a 70 because they only have their EMT card, how do they decide whether one person is #20 and the other is #200? Do things like PHTLS, BLS count? Even though they say you do not get any extra points



Ties are broke based on ur social security number


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 10, 2013)

Do they generally take every qualifying person before going to the next list or is there a cut off or something. Thanks


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 10, 2013)

it really depends on how many people they need ... i think a lot of the lists are usually utilized close to exhaustion


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you able to take the civil exam every year? Lets say I took last years, can I take this years because I have more points?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Are you able to take the civil exam every year? Lets say I took last years, can I take this years because I have more points?



Lists are used till exhaustion or until the lists expires. The 2012 list will expire in 2017. Lists are usually exhausted after a year or year and a half so there would be no reason to retake it if you have more points because even if you are at the end of the 2013 list you are ahead of the first person on the 2014 list.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you, this cleared up so much for me. I have one more question for people who went through the medical, I know that they do xrays amd I have scoliosis which is ben of the spine, its minor and I was able to join the military brcause I was well within the range and I have fulll motion, I am able to lift weights and do volunteer Ems? Should this be a problem with fdny during their medical?

Thank you to any one who can help,


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 10, 2013)

Bending of the spine* sorry


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Thank you, this cleared up so much for me. I have one more question for people who went through the medical, I know that they do xrays amd I have scoliosis which is ben of the spine, its minor and I was able to join the military brcause I was well within the range and I have fulll motion, I am able to lift weights and do volunteer Ems? Should this be a problem with fdny during their medical?
> 
> Thank you to any one who can help,



They will definitely X-ray but will also probably require additional documentation from any orthopedic Dr you have seen and may require additional tests. I think that depends on the Dr you get during your medical. I know some diabetics at my medical were told they had to do some crazy stuff and additional tests.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Bending of the spine* sorry



I would hope EMS professionals would be aware of scoliosis. Haha


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> They will definitely X-ray but will also probably require additional documentation from any orthopedic Dr you have seen and may require additional tests. I think that depends on the Dr you get during your medical. I know some diabetics at my medical were told they had to do some crazy stuff and additional tests.



I just need to get paper work I see so I can have it when they call me but both my regular doctor and orthopedic doctors say I'm fine and fit for duty, they made me do weird bending exercises for 20 minutes haha, glad to say, no pain and no problems.

Thanks guys


----------



## phoppey (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey emtnyc2012 I was wondering, have you received anything for your physical yet?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

phoppey said:


> Hey emtnyc2012 I was wondering, have you received anything for your physical yet?



Yea actually 2 mins ago lol.

My partner got his letter today . Physical date is the 20 something of this month


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 10, 2013)

Did anyone who is going into September 23rds class get their official letter yet?


----------



## phoppey (Sep 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yea actually 2 mins ago lol.
> 
> My partner got his letter today . Physical date is the 20 something of this month



What list number is partner if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

phoppey said:


> What list number is partner if you dont mind me asking?



590s


----------



## phoppey (Sep 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 590s



I just saw a picture on instagram of somone in the 700s who got thier physical letter also. They must have sent out alot 590s to 700s. Hopefully I get mine soon


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

phoppey said:


> I just saw a picture on instagram of somone in the 700s who got thier physical letter also. They must have sent out alot 590s to 700s. Hopefully I get mine soon



I see the ig post also. 

I should get mine also


----------



## I Hate Milk (Sep 10, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Did anyone who is going into September 23rds class get their official letter yet?



Nah not yet. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 11, 2013)

it seems like calls have been slow? anyone hear anything new ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 11, 2013)

31x and I just got my call at 3:45pm!


----------



## Gon8822 (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah ~~ Good for u Veg. Morning or Evening class??


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 11, 2013)

Gon8822 said:


> yeah ~~ Good for u Veg. Morning or Evening class??



Morning. I didn't get an option but I prefer the morning anyway


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 11, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> 31x and I just got my call at 3:45pm!



Call for the class???


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 11, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Call for the class???



What call you think I am talking about? Haha


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 11, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What call you think I am talking about? Haha



I dont know! Lmfao. I just got the official letter today in what to bring the first day of classes and what not.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ksquire222 (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to everyone that has gotten the call. It seems as 46x, I should be in the next class. I have only done the physical, and am still waiting for the letter on my investigation. Hopefully it comes soon. Good luck to everyone that will be starting the academy.

Just a tip to throw out there...those that have the option of going per diem with their current job, I would suggest you do it. I've run in to a few of my former IFT co-workers and they said the academy was making them go broke.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 12, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Congrats to everyone that has gotten the call. It seems as 46x, I should be in the next class. I have only done the physical, and am still waiting for the letter on my investigation. Hopefully it comes soon. Good luck to everyone that will be starting the academy.
> 
> Just a tip to throw out there...those that have the option of going per diem with their current job, I would suggest you do it. I've run in to a few of my former IFT co-workers and they said the academy was making them go broke.



You get paid in the academy. Unless they were making more where they were before the academy. Lol


----------



## ksquire222 (Sep 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> You get paid in the academy. Unless they were making more where they were before the academy. Lol



Sorry, let me rephrase. Yes, you do get paid in the academy, but it is a set amount. No option for OT...so yes, most of them did make more than the academy.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stupid question...what is the take home during the academy?


----------



## ksquire222 (Sep 12, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Stupid question...what is the take home during the academy?



Somewhere between 700-800 bi-weekly (from what I have heard).


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lol that's what i make now at the transport company. 

It's not the best....but I managed for now


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 12, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Lol that's what i make now at the transport company.
> 
> It's not the best....but I managed for now



I got my letter. We clear 1000 biweekly. 1200 before taxes.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I got my letter. We clear 1000 biweekly. 1200 before taxes.



Annnd that's more than I make now lol shoot.

I'm assuming once out of the academy you are than placed at starting pay from the website?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 12, 2013)

the beginning salary at 31,931. Starts the day of orientation.  I was told that when I go for my uniform fitting and IDs I have to finish payroll and other forms before the 23rd.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok koo thanks


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 12, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> the beginning salary at 31,931. Starts the day of orientation.  I was told that when I go for my uniform fitting and IDs I have to finish payroll and other forms before the 23rd.



I was impressed when they said our insurance starts on day 1.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 13, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I was impressed when they said our insurance starts on day 1.



I know. Phenomenal


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anyone on here in the 340s or 350s that have been called ?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

My best friend who is 64x just got her letter to take the physical on the 21st.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

I recieved my physical also. Can't freaking wait !!!!

65x here


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 14, 2013)

If you have a chance to go to a gym with a real stairmaster I would encourage it. It is a lot less intimidating if you try it. I would carry 2 20lb dumbbells for 3 minutes. Most stairmasters have the cpat test programmed into them if not just make sure you are going at about 50 steps a minute. If you do it in the gym you can do it at your physical.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> If you have a chance to go to a gym with a real stairmaster I would encourage it. It is a lot less intimidating if you try it. I would carry 2 20lb dumbbells for 3 minutes. Most stairmasters have the cpat test programmed into them if not just make sure you are going at about 50 steps a minute. If you do it in the gym you can do it at your physical.



59 steps a minute for the fdny test. I conditioned myself first before starting with weights


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 14, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> 59 steps a minute for the fdny test. I conditioned myself first before starting with weights



Those 9 steps aren't making a difference haha


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Those 9 steps aren't making a difference haha



Lmfao when your wearing a 40lb vest they do lolol its okay. Everyone is different. They shall find out for themselves and if they are motivated and determined enough then they will pass lol


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

For those who are curious about the stairmaster. Its a minute warmoup with the vest, you come off snd stand and rest with the vest on for 45 seconds and once the 45 seconds is up you jump right back on and go for 3 minutes and 3 seconds straight.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

I can do 75 pd vest for 3:30 lol. 

40 pds shouldn't be a problem. I appreciate the suggestions thoug


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I can do 75 pd vest for 3:30 lol.
> 
> 40 pds shouldn't be a problem. I appreciate the suggestions thoug



Best of luck to you!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks you. 

And good luck to everyone starting the 23.. can't wait for my shot


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Thanks you.
> 
> And good luck to everyone starting the 23.. can't wait for my shot




:beerchug:


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 14, 2013)

Well all I don't beleive I have made it through this time around for September's class.  I think I may have missed it by maybe 20-30 spots.  I will be anxiously awaiting December's class and wish all of you guys the best of luck in the Sept. academy!!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm keeping hope alive for you my friend. I thought they can call up to this Friday coming ?


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I'm keeping hope alive for you my friend. I thought they can call up to this Friday coming ?



Thank you!! honestly I am really not sure :/


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 14, 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I'm keeping hope alive for you my friend. I thought they can call up to this Friday coming ?



They can always call up to a few days before classes start. People may even back out last minute or something may come up.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I had a quick question, I was looking at FDNY EMS EXAM 4004 and it said:


For successful completion, 
within the last 5 years, of:
You will receive a an additional 5.000 points

Emergency Vehicle Operators Course (EVOC),
consistent with the 1995 National Standard Curriculum

So would the following course count? 

http://coachingsystems.com/home.php?cat=253

It's the official online EVOC course for EVOC I II and III, so if I would take EVOC II (ambulance - online) I should be able to get the five points? I see that actual driving is not required according to EVOC standarts 


Thanks


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 15, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Hi guys, I had a quick question, I was looking at FDNY EMS EXAM 4004 and it said:
> 
> 
> For successful completion,
> ...



Let me start by saying I am not familiar with the standards for EVOC. If you are correct and driving isn't a requirement of the standards I would think it would count. I got the 5 points for EVOC and all I did was scan in my completion certificate from the course. My EVOC was just called EVOC though. The course looks like it is only $25. I would say it is worth a shot. If you don't have EVOC or any 911 experience and get the base score of 70 on the "exam" then you definitely will be at the bottoms of the list. I got a 75 because I didn't have any NYC 911 experience just the EVOC and I was in the early 300's. I know other people that got a 75 and were in the 600-800s.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 15, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Let me start by saying I am not familiar with the standards for EVOC. If you are correct and driving isn't a requirement of the standards I would think it would count. I got the 5 points for EVOC and all I did was scan in my completion certificate from the course. My EVOC was just called EVOC though. The course looks like it is only $25. I would say it is worth a shot. If you don't have EVOC or any 911 experience and get the base score of 70 on the "exam" then you definitely will be at the bottoms of the list. I got a 75 because I didn't have any NYC 911 experience just the EVOC and I was in the early 300's. I know other people that got a 75 and were in the 600-800s.



Please someone confirm or deny this as I would really like to take the course to get the additional 5 points too


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 15, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Please someone confirm or deny this as I would really like to take the course to get the additional 5 points too



I am not sure anybody on here can guarantee you. The course that he mentioned is only $25. Not like it is a huge loss if you don't get the points.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 15, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I am not sure anybody on here can guarantee you. The course that he mentioned is only $25. Not like it is a huge loss if you don't get the points.



I'm thinking of just taking it, as it may be helpful anyway  

How were you able to take an EVOC course ? Were you sent by your employer or can one just go and sign up for one ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 15, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I'm thinking of just taking it, as it may be helpful anyway
> 
> How were you able to take an EVOC course ? Were you sent by your employer or can one just go and sign up for one ?



I did it in Florida. Just moved to NYC last November. In Florida you can sign up. It is only a 2 day course one day driving one day classroom. Cost like $300 though.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 15, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I did it in Florida. Just moved to NYC last November. In Florida you can sign up. It is only a 2 day course one day driving one day classroom. Cost like $300 though.



Ah I'm about to go to Florida ahah

I'm not sure if you can just "sign up" here


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 15, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Let me start by saying I am not familiar with the standards for EVOC. If you are correct and driving isn't a requirement of the standards I would think it would count. I got the 5 points for EVOC and all I did was scan in my completion certificate from the course. My EVOC was just called EVOC though. The course looks like it is only $25. I would say it is worth a shot. If you don't have EVOC or any 911 experience and get the base score of 70 on the "exam" then you definitely will be at the bottoms of the list. I got a 75 because I didn't have any NYC 911 experience just the EVOC and I was in the early 300's. I know other people that got a 75 and were in the 600-800s.



I've been riding as an aide on a volunteer 911 ambulance for about 6 months and 6 months before that I was part of a volunteer fire dept/EMS service, but sadly they only give you 5 points if you do it after you get your card not before.


So when your taking the EMS CIVIL EXAM, you have to scan in and attach all the documents? Or just provide your EMT # and EXP ? I have my # and EXP but I do not have the card on hand yet?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 15, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Ah I'm about to go to Florida ahah
> 
> I'm not sure if you can just "sign up" here



Everywhere in Florida requires you to have your EVOC before you even apply. Well everywhere around central Florida where I was. The job market is rough down there. Good luck.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 15, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I've been riding as an aide on a volunteer 911 ambulance for about 6 months and 6 months before that I was part of a volunteer fire dept/EMS service, but sadly they only give you 5 points if you do it after you get your card not before.
> 
> 
> So when your taking the EMS CIVIL EXAM, you have to scan in and attach all the documents? Or just provide your EMT # and EXP ? I have my # and EXP but I do not have the card on hand yet?



To be honest I can't remember. For some reason I am thinking you just enter your cert numbers. Someone else on here remembers I am sure. Jpat?


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 15, 2013)

Who has a better chance of being called in sooner/first.

Someone who took the 2013 exam and received 70 points
or
someone who took the 2014 exam and received let's say 90 points.

I am guessing the person with the 70 would still be ahead of everyone who will take the exam next year?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 15, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Who has a better chance of being called in sooner/first.
> 
> Someone who took the 2013 exam and received 70 points
> or
> ...



Yes, they exhaust one list before they move to the next list.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 15, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yes, they exhaust one list before they move to the next list.



OH, Thanks, so even if I get 70 and I am on the bottom of the list, They will still call me in for the physical, medical etc? before moving onto the next list? except that I will have a longer waiting time compared to someone who has 90 or some other higher point than me


thank you


----------



## phoppey (Sep 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> OH, Thanks, so even if I get 70 and I am on the bottom of the list, They will still call me in for the physical, medical etc? before moving onto the next list? except that I will have a longer waiting time compared to someone who has 90 or some other higher point than me
> 
> 
> thank you



yes, exactly


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2013)

phoppey said:


> yes, exactly



Thanks


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you guys know if during the Civil service exam, do they only ask for your EMT # and Exp date or more info on the EMT CARD? Because I have my EMT # and EXP but i do not have the physical card in hand, thank you


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Do you guys know if during the Civil service exam, do they only ask for your EMT # and Exp date or more info on the EMT CARD? Because I have my EMT # and EXP but i do not have the physical card in hand, thank you



Just those two pieces of information. You can do it online. You have a week left until the filing period ends


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Just those two pieces of information. You can do it online. You have a week left until the filing period ends



Thanks man. Appreciate it


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, I had a question.
I just filled out the Civil exam, and I had a few questions, the place where I put in my EMT card and my drivers license, I see I can put a max of 6 certifications/licenses, so I did, but I have plenty more, where would I be able to put all my Fema's, ARW's and a couple of other ones?

Or do you just put the top 6 that you have?

Thanks, oh and PS, I see I can edit all the information until the 24th and then the application gets send out?


Thank you so much guys


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Hi Guys, I had a question.
> I just filled out the Civil exam, and I had a few questions, the place where I put in my EMT card and my drivers license, I see I can put a max of 6 certifications/licenses, so I did, but I have plenty more, where would I be able to put all my Fema's, ARW's and a couple of other ones?
> 
> Or do you just put the top 6 that you have?
> ...



you wont really get any points for any of the additional things unless its the hazmat thing or evoc


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> you wont really get any points for any of the additional things unless its the hazmat thing or evoc



I put down CEVO, I had a friend who put down CEVO and was able to get 5 points, weird because they ask for EVOC, not CEVO


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I put down CEVO, I had a friend who put down CEVO and was able to get 5 points, weird because they ask for EVOC, not CEVO



CEVO as in CEVO 2 the online course that was mentioned ????!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 17, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> CEVO as in CEVO 2 the online course that was mentioned ????!



It may be that, not 100 percent sure


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 17, 2013)

I've filled out the exam application, would you guys know if the confirmation email is send out right after you finish or on the 24th when the application goes through? Thanks a lot


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I've filled out the exam application, would you guys know if the confirmation email is send out right after you finish or on the 24th when the application goes through? Thanks a lot



You will receive a confirmation letter in the mail after the deadline is over.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 17, 2013)

So its normal that I can edit the application until the 24th?


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> So its normal that I can edit the application until the 24th?



I dont remember. But I think once you submit it then its final. .. I would get it finished and submit it. You dont want to procrastinate about the application. Just look it over very thoroughly and submit it. But if theres an option where you can edit it until deadline I wouldn't mess around with it and keep editing it because you dont want to risk messing up and having the deadline come and not being able to do anything about it


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 17, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I dont remember. But I think once you submit it then its final. .. I would get it finished and submit it. You dont want to procrastinate about the application. Just look it over very thoroughly and submit it. But if theres an option where you can edit it until deadline I wouldn't mess around with it and keep editing it because you dont want to risk messing up and having the deadline come and not being able to do anything about it




I see what your saying, I am finished with it, but I see my exam in "Review/Continue Exams in Progress" and not in "View Status and summary of completed exams"

This is what I see

The following table displays information for applications that you have completed online.
Exam Number 	4004
Exam Title 	EMERGENCY MEDICAL SPECIALIST - EMT (FIRE)
Confirmation Number 	2014040040005130LGRYG
Education and Experience Test Paper 	You have until midnight Eastern time of 09/24/2013 to complete your education and experience test paper.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I see what your saying, I am finished with it, but I see my exam in "Review/Continue Exams in Progress" and not in "View Status and summary of completed exams"
> 
> This is what I see
> 
> ...



Oh okay. I remember that. Yeah. Try not to touch your finalized application.  You may keep viewing it to make sure everything is good to go but try not to tamper with it too much. But good luck! You will receive a confirmation letter afterwards and then come march youll receive your list number and your process will soon begin from there.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 17, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Oh okay. I remember that. Yeah. Try not to touch your finalized application.  You may keep viewing it to make sure everything is good to go but try not to tamper with it too much. But good luck! You will receive a confirmation letter afterwards and then come march youll receive your list number and your process will soon begin from there.



Thanks, that's great news. what do you mean by temper? As in make sure you don't change stuff into the wrong thing? Thanks


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks, that's great news. what do you mean by temper? As in make sure you don't change stuff into the wrong thing? Thanks



The application is not long or complicated. Just sit down and do it. No reason it should take longer than an hour tops. Don't make it more difficult than it is. Just make sure you don't miss the deadline.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 20, 2013)

I completed the CEVO 2 online course and got the certificate, so I put that information in as one of my certificates, the certificate doesn't have a id number but it does have an authentication number which is like 30 digits long with .'s inbetween the numbers for exmaple (djp.392j.d92h3.dh82h.d2) etc, should I include that as the "ID #" or just leave that space blank and put the certificate name and stuff in ?


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 20, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I completed the CEVO 2 online course and got the certificate, so I put that information in as one of my certificates, the certificate doesn't have a id number but it does have an authentication number which is like 30 digits long with .'s inbetween the numbers for exmaple (djp.392j.d92h3.dh82h.d2) etc, should I include that as the "ID #" or just leave that space blank and put the certificate name and stuff in ?



I put in the name, cevo II ambulance and the day I got it, that's it. It doesn't have an id number


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 20, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I completed the CEVO 2 online course and got the certificate, so I put that information in as one of my certificates, the certificate doesn't have a id number but it does have an authentication number which is like 30 digits long with .'s inbetween the numbers for exmaple (djp.392j.d92h3.dh82h.d2) etc, should I include that as the "ID #" or just leave that space blank and put the certificate name and stuff in ?



No reason not to put it in.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 20, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I put in the name, cevo II ambulance and the day I got it, that's it. It doesn't have an id number





EMTVeg said:


> No reason not to put it in.



So I put in given by "Coaching Systems LLC" and the exact title i put as CEVO 2: Ambulance and thats it?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 20, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> So I put in given by "Coaching Systems LLC" and the exact title i put as CEVO 2: Ambulance and thats it?



Sounds good to me, I would put whatever is on the certificate.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Sounds good to me, I would put whatever is on the certificate.



It can't hurt, hopefully we get those extra five points


----------



## Fsanacore (Sep 20, 2013)

what numbers are we up to now? i havent been in the forum latley.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 20, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> what numbers are we up to now? i havent been in the forum latley.



What numbers for what?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What numbers for what?



I'm assuming position numbers for the civil service list they hire from.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 20, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm assuming position numbers for the civil service list they hire from.



What number got hired last? What number got their physical, medical, intake, or psych letter most recently?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What number got hired last? What number got their physical, medical, intake, or psych letter most recently?



No idea, sorry bud.


----------



## EmtMacho (Sep 21, 2013)

Just took my pat and now I have to call Monday to confirms I passed and set an appointment with an investigator.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 21, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> Just took my pat and now I have to call Monday to confirms I passed and set an appointment with an investigator.



Good luck! If you got passed the stairmaster you should be good haha


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

Passed my pat. It was easy.


----------



## EmtMacho (Sep 21, 2013)

Getting over the fear of the stair master was the hard part lol.Thank god for the warm up,it definitely help get over that fear.


----------



## EmtMacho (Sep 23, 2013)

How long did it take you guys to get the next letter? After your pat.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 23, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> How long did it take you guys to get the next letter? After your pat.



Probably took me like 4-6 weeks. My pat was in April my intake was June 3.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Probably took me like 4-6 weeks. My pat was in April my intake was June 3.



What's in take?


----------



## EmtMacho (Sep 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Probably took me like 4-6 weeks. My pat was in April my intake was June 3.



Ok I'm going to get started on the paperwork,thanks.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 23, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> What's in take?



It is when you meet with your investigator for the first time.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> It is when you meet with your investigator for the first time.



Oh, so it is physical, investigator, medical and what else?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 23, 2013)

Soooo...how was the first day of the academy


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 23, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Oh, so it is physical, investigator, medical and what else?



Psych


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys! I applied applied for 4004 and was wondering if anyone who has been through the process can help me with what i should expect? how long did it take till you got your list numbers, agility, so forth. I'm really excited and just want to be prepared.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 24, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Hey guys! I applied applied for 4004 and was wondering if anyone who has been through the process can help me with what i should expect? how long did it take till you got your list numbers, agility, so forth. I'm really excited and just want to be prepared.



I replied throughout the forum on when to expect everything and what to expect. Go back a few pages and you will get all the info you need. Any extra questions thatwas not answered please feel free to PM me. I will help you out as much as I can. By tge way. The next class will be in February of 2014. Had my orientation yesterday and thats what they said.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 24, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Soooo...how was the first day of the academy



A looooottttttttt of paperwork!  Approx 7 hours worth of paperwork that is very important!!! Today is the first day at fort totten.


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> I replied throughout the forum on when to expect everything and what to expect. Go back a few pages and you will get all the info you need. Any extra questions thatwas not answered please feel free to PM me. I will help you out as much as I can. By tge way. The next class will be in February of 2014. Had my orientation yesterday and thats what they said.



Awesome, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anyone else here applied for 4004? Where you from?


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 24, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Has anyone else here applied for 4004? Where you from?



I have, SI,NY.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Sep 24, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> A looooottttttttt of paperwork!  Approx 7 hours worth of paperwork that is very important!!! Today is the first day at fort totten.



Nice. Can't wait for my shot...


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I have, SI,NY.



Cool, there anywhere cheap to rent down there? planning ahead so if i make the academy i know a general place to look for a room/apt.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 24, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Cool, there anywhere cheap to rent down there? planning ahead so if i make the academy i know a general place to look for a room/apt.



well the academy is in queens so I am actually a pretty long ride (due to lots of traffic) from the route id have to take. SO i'd look somewhere closer if your serious about it


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> well the academy is in queens so I am actually a pretty long ride (due to lots of traffic) from the route id have to take. SO i'd look somewhere closer if your serious about it



Well right now i live in Rhode Island, so anythings better than the 3 1/2 hr ride both ways not including traffic and tolls lol. wouldn't have time to sleep. So i def need to find a room or apartment to rent atleast somewhere in the city, preferaly queens. just didnt know what the cost of rent was like in the area.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 24, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Hey guys! I applied applied for 4004 and was wondering if anyone who has been through the process can help me with what i should expect? how long did it take till you got your list numbers, agility, so forth. I'm really excited and just want to be prepared.



You will probably get your list number anytime between Feb and April at the latest.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> You will probably get your list number anytime between Feb and April at the latest.



I heard that too, literally can't wait !

So you get your list #, and then slowly get letters for physical, and everything else ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 24, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I heard that too, literally can't wait !
> 
> So you get your list #, and then slowly get letters for physical, and everything else ?



Yup, I got my # in march, pat in April, intake in June, medical in June, and psych in July. Hired for this recent class.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yup, I got my # in march, pat in April, intake in June, medical in June, and psych in July. Hired for this recent class.



did you physically prepare for the pat, is there anything else I can do to prepare for the other parts or is it just all documenting and stuff like what can I do to be prepared for everything and get everything in on time etc


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 24, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> did you physically prepare for the pat, is there anything else I can do to prepare for the other parts or is it just all documenting and stuff like what can I do to be prepared for everything and get everything in on time etc



I went to the gym, most stairmasters have the pat test programmed into them. Grab 2 20lb barbells and try carrying them. It will give you a good idea where you are. If you know you need to loose weight start now. The fire dept only gives you 30 days after your medical to get to the weight they want. It is all based on the BMI scale. When you go to the pat and you get your intake paperwork do that ASAP. Just incase you have any problems filling it out or getting the documents. That is all a while for you though. Just stay in shape. I workout regularly so it wasn't as intimidating. Practicing though on the stairmaster really made me less anxious about the actual test.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 24, 2013)

Double post oops


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I went to the gym, most stairmasters have the pat test programmed into them. Grab 2 20lb barbells and try carrying them. It will give you a good idea where you are. If you know you need to loose weight start now. The fire dept only gives you 30 days after your medical to get to the weight they want. It is all based on the BMI scale. When you go to the pat and you get your intake paperwork do that ASAP. Just incase you have any problems filling it out or getting the documents. That is all a while for you though. Just stay in shape. I workout regularly so it wasn't as intimidating. Practicing though on the stairmaster really made me less anxious about the actual test.



Okay sounds great thanks, My gym has one stairmaster and I've never been on it so I will check it out


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 24, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Okay sounds great thanks, My gym has one stairmaster and I've never been on it so I will check it out



Feel free to DM


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yup, I got my # in march, pat in April, intake in June, medical in June, and psych in July. Hired for this recent class.



Wow, it moves that fast?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 24, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Wow, it moves that fast?



All depends how the cookie crumbles. I applied last September and started this September and I had a relatively low list number.


----------



## LFDTruck4 (Sep 24, 2013)

It also depends on how many defer the process or accept employment elsewhere. A lot of factors have to coincide.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Sep 25, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> All depends how the cookie crumbles. I applied last September and started this September and I had a relatively low list number.



How low was ur list number and what did u score on the cs exam.


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 25, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Wow, it moves that fast?



So whats needed for the investigators? what kind of paperwork do they ask for? i'd just like to start getting it together and rounding up what i need to so i dont need to rushto find it when the time comes.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 25, 2013)

Ttperez40 said:


> How low was ur list number and what did u score on the cs exam.



Number was 31x and my score was 75


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 25, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Number was 31x and my score was 75



Arent you in class right now? ? Lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 25, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> So whats needed for the investigators? what kind of paperwork do they ask for? i'd just like to start getting it together and rounding up what i need to so i dont need to rushto find it when the time comes.




Basic stuff, birth certificate, SS Card, diploma. Best to wait till you get the packet. You will get the packet at your pat. You will get a letter in the mail telling you when your meeting is. Don't wait till you get the letter to start getting your stuff together.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 25, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Arent you in class right now? ? Lol



Yup


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 25, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Arent you in class right now? ? Lol



On lunch


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 25, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> On lunch



How's it going? Did you get your test results back?


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 25, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Basic stuff, birth certificate, SS Card, diploma. Best to wait till you get the packet. You will get the packet at your pat. You will get a letter in the mail telling you when your meeting is. Don't wait till you get the letter to start getting your stuff together.



Thats why i wanted to start now. Is a high school transcript ok do you know? I got my HS diploma, but it was lost by my parents during a move just after HS.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 25, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> Thats why i wanted to start now. Is a high school transcript ok do you know? I got my HS diploma, but it was lost by my parents during a move just after HS.



I would think it might be but would need to ask investigations.


----------



## LFDTruck4 (Sep 25, 2013)

You may be able to contact your High school and see what they can do to assist you.



Stitch276 said:


> Thats why i wanted to start now. Is a high school transcript ok do you know? I got my HS diploma, but it was lost by my parents during a move just after HS.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 25, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> A looooottttttttt of paperwork!  Approx 7 hours worth of paperwork that is very important!!! Today is the first day at fort totten.



Hey JPatt, is that like your background, references, drug use, medical problems, those types of questions? Those 7 hours of paperwork, is that after your hired and before class begins or before your hired? Thanks


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 25, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I have, SI,NY.



I'm from Brooklyn, NYC, and I have also applied for it


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 25, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yup, I got my # in march, pat in April, intake in June, medical in June, and psych in July. Hired for this recent class.



At what point do they let you know weather your hired?


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 26, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> At what point do they let you know weather your hired?



After eveything else


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 26, 2013)

So what day are you guys due to graduate?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 26, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Hey JPatt, is that like your background, references, drug use, medical problems, those types of questions? Those 7 hours of paperwork, is that after your hired and before class begins or before your hired? Thanks



She is talking about after you are hired. It is more people doing introductions and explaining programs.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 26, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> After eveything else



Are there things that can cause them to deny you? Such as, that guy has a college degree and that one only has high school, lets take that one, can they do that or it just goes by list number and if you have the minimum they will take you?


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 26, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Are there things that can cause them to deny you? Such as, that guy has a college degree and that one only has high school, lets take that one, can they do that or it just goes by list number and if you have the minimum they will take you?



goes by number. doesnt matter if you have a degree or not. the only thing that can give you a leg up is evoc, hazmat ops, and previous experiance. other than that they put you in list order and call starting at #1 and work their way down to the end.


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 26, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I'm from Brooklyn, NYC, and I have also applied for it



cool man ! I'm in Brooklyn all the time haaha


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 26, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> goes by number. doesnt matter if you have a degree or not. the only thing that can give you a leg up is evoc, hazmat ops, and previous experiance. other than that they put you in list order and call starting at #1 and work their way down to the end.



Thank you.


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 26, 2013)

Stitch276 said:


> So what day are you guys due to graduate?



Early December I believe.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Early December I believe.



Are you able to pick your shifts or you just get assigned one?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 27, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Are you able to pick your shifts or you just get assigned one?



Depends where you go if they just tell you this is what your working or if they give you a choice. More than likely you won't get a choice. It will either be morning, evening or overnights and unless you do mutuals you will stay on those hours every day you work.

For anyone iffy about climbing stairs, it would behoove you to hit the gym on a regular basis for the sake of your own health and conditioning. Depending upon where you work, there is a good chance you may have to walk 6 flights and carry a patient down on a regular basis, or worse the elevator could be out. I think the furthest I ever had to walk was 20 flights with a carry down.


----------



## JPat86 (Sep 27, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Depends where you go if they just tell you this is what your working or if they give you a choice. More than likely you won't get a choice. It will either be morning, evening or overnights and unless you do mutuals you will stay on those hours every day you work.
> 
> For anyone iffy about climbing stairs, it would behoove you to hit the gym on a regular basis for the sake of your own health and conditioning. Depending upon where you work, there is a good chance you may have to walk 6 flights and carry a patient down on a regular basis, or worse the elevator could be out. I think the furthest I ever had to walk was 20 flights with a carry down.



*like* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan815 (Sep 28, 2013)

does anyone know how long medicals are good for ? is it a year ?


----------



## steven9d3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone know what list number they have reached for the class now?

i am in the low 600s and passed my physical in june. i still haven't gotten my letter to meet with an investigator. Should i call or is this normal? i know i was one of the highest numbers at my last physical. Also if i pass all the required steps any idea when i should get a chance at the academy?


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 29, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> Anyone know what list number they have reached for the class now?
> 
> i am in the low 600s and passed my physical in june. i still haven't gotten my letter to meet with an investigator. Should i call or is this normal? i know i was one of the highest numbers at my last physical. Also if i pass all the required steps any idea when i should get a chance at the academy?



Next academy is in Feb. I am in the early 300's and in the academy now. I would say you have a chance at the Feb academy. 

As far as your intake I would say it is normal. Calling doesn't hurt if you wanna check and make sure though.


----------



## steven9d3 (Sep 29, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Next academy is in Feb. I am in the early 300's and in the academy now. I would say you have a chance at the Feb academy.
> 
> As far as your intake I would say it is normal. Calling doesn't hurt if you wanna check and make sure though.



ok thanks for the quick answer. DO you have an guess when the next academy would be after Feb.?  thanks again and good luck to you


----------



## EMTVeg (Sep 29, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> ok thanks for the quick answer. DO you have an guess when the next academy would be after Feb.?  thanks again and good luck to you



I think they made a comment about April the other day. That can all change though.


----------



## FiremanMike (Sep 29, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Depends where you go if they just tell you this is what your working or if they give you a choice. More than likely you won't get a choice. It will either be morning, evening or overnights and unless you do mutuals you will stay on those hours every day you work.
> 
> For anyone iffy about climbing stairs, it would behoove you to hit the gym on a regular basis for the sake of your own health and conditioning. Depending upon where you work, there is a good chance you may have to walk 6 flights and carry a patient down on a regular basis, or worse the elevator could be out. I think the furthest I ever had to walk was 20 flights with a carry down.



I could do 100 flights of stairs with an obese patient.. 

Oh, sorry, we have these http://www.fernoems.com/powertraxx


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 30, 2013)

Does any one know how long after filling the application we can expect a letter in the mail confirming it? 

Thanks


----------



## JRellsz (Sep 30, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Does any one know how long after filling the application we can expect a letter in the mail confirming it?
> 
> Thanks



I'm wondering this too


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 30, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> I'm wondering this too





FiremanMike said:


> I could do 100 flights of stairs with an obese patient..
> 
> Oh, sorry, we have these http://www.fernoems.com/powertraxx



Enjoy carrying your added weight of that chair up the 100 flights...

Can't go down if you don't go up first.


----------



## CFal (Oct 1, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Enjoy carrying your added weight of that chair up the 100 flights...
> 
> Can't go down if you don't go up first.



that's what the power is for, the EMTs can actually ride it up the stairs on the way to the call :rofl:


----------



## FiremanMike (Oct 1, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Enjoy carrying your added weight of that chair up the 100 flights...
> 
> Can't go down if you don't go up first.



We can power it up the steps too, actually we've found it's the only way to it upstairs, it's heavy and awkward unless the tracks are down and you're moving under power..

And sorry, I should have included a smiley or something in my original response, it comes across much more rude than I intended it to.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 2, 2013)

Was there anything special we were supposed to do or not do when filling out the cpd packet?


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 5, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Does any one know how long after filling the application we can expect a letter in the mail confirming it?
> 
> Thanks



About 2 months


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 5, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Was there anything special we were supposed to do or not do when filling out the cpd packet?



What you mean "special"? Just fill it out properly. No white out or mistakes. Go slow.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 6, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> What you mean "special"? Just fill it out properly. No white out or mistakes. Go slow.



Yea I made copies before I started it just incase. I'm done now just was making sure. Hardest part was remembering dates for the past employment section.


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 6, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yea I made copies before I started it just incase. I'm done now just was making sure. Hardest part was remembering dates for the past employment section.



Yeah lol


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Was there anything special we were supposed to do or not do when filling out the cpd packet?



The cpd packet I am guessing is given after the physical and what is it for?


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 7, 2013)

I dont know if this was asked already, but i checked my status with DCAS over the phone and i was told that i am on the list and have an "outstanding certification". anyone know what that means?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like you're certification is great. Super-duper.

:/

It means you either 
a: don't have a required cert 
Or
b: have an expired required cert


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 7, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Sounds like you're certification is great. Super-duper.
> 
> :/
> 
> ...



It isn't that, mine changed to saying that before I got called.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 7, 2013)

oh really? we that sounds better. I know my EMT cert does not expire for another year.


----------



## phoppey (Oct 7, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> I dont know if this was asked already, but i checked my status with DCAS over the phone and i was told that i am on the list and have an "outstanding certification". anyone know what that means?



How do you check your status?


----------



## EEEMMMTTT (Oct 7, 2013)

Powered chairs? you don't need that, that's what firefighters are for !


----------



## JPat86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> I dont know if this was asked already, but i checked my status with DCAS over the phone and i was told that i am on the list and have an "outstanding certification". anyone know what that means?



That's means your the next group to be called. If your in the middle of the process your going to be completing the rest of the process. If your finished with everything then that means your going to be in the February class which is the next class to go in. As per " head honcho" when I went for my orientation in September. The class is rough. You must keep up with academics and physical training. I'm in my 3rd week and its just getting harder. I already take my state next week for them. Whoever fails the final gets kicked out. Plain and simple. People already dropped out because they said it was too much for them to handle. Too strict and they are stern when they need to be. So when you get in just make sure to stay under the radar and study. Also..... Sart running now..... Just saying.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 8, 2013)

phoppey said:


> How do you check your status?



You can call DCAS at 212-669-1357, i think it is opt. 2. You enter in your SSN and your exam no.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 8, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> The cpd packet I am guessing is given after the physical and what is it for?



It's the packet they give u when you complete the physical test. All your personnel info goes in it. Past employment, education, military info, residency info stuff like that.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 8, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> That's means your the next group to be called. If your in the middle of the process your going to be completing the rest of the process. If your finished with everything then that means your going to be in the February class which is the next class to go in. As per " head honcho" when I went for my orientation in September. The class is rough. You must keep up with academics and physical training. I'm in my 3rd week and its just getting harder. I already take my state next week for them. Whoever fails the final gets kicked out. Plain and simple. People already dropped out because they said it was too much for them to handle. Too strict and they are stern when they need to be. So when you get in just make sure to stay under the radar and study. Also..... Sart running now..... Just saying.



 That sounds great! thank you for the info. So i am in the middle of being processed pretty much? Although i haven't heard from any recruiters or got anything in the mail, or is that to come within the following months? 

Congratulations btw.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 8, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> It isn't that, mine changed to saying that before I got called.



Hos soon after did you get that call?


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Hos soon after did you get that call?



Next class isn't till December or feb so it will be a while. I got the call 7 days before i started the academy.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 8, 2013)

and what about the physical and all the other procedures before the academy? Because i never done any of those yet.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> and what about the physical and all the other procedures before the academy? Because i never done any of those yet.



Wat range is your list number around?


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 9, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Wat range is your list number around?



No.812 exam 3024


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok koo..u probably taking your physical 2 Saturdayd from now. Good luck.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 9, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Ok koo..u probably taking your physical 2 Saturdayd from now. Good luck.



That would be awesome...how do you figure? And thank you, all the luck to u as well.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 9, 2013)

My partner is 790's got their physical letter today.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> My partner is 790's got their physical letter today.



Wow, so yea It looks like I'm close. your partner will be in the February class or next one?


----------



## JPat86 (Oct 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Next class isn't till December or feb so it will be a while. I got the call 7 days before i started the academy.



Peggy told us February


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 10, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Peggy told us February



Yeah but down instructors here have made comments like a Dec class is being discussed.


----------



## JPat86 (Oct 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah but down instructors here have made comments like a Dec class is being discussed.



Interesting... I cant wait for next week to be over already lol my stress levels are ridiculous lol


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 10, 2013)

i cant wait to get SOMETHING in the mail! :blink:


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Wow, so yea It looks like I'm close. your partner will be in the February class or next one?



I guess it depends. I believe some candidates have gone through the whole process in a month and a half ...some over a span of 3 4 months. Depends also on how many fail throughout the process.


This last class that went in I believe started in the 70s and went all the way to the 300s. Only time is going to tell . I have my fingers crossed I can some how complete everything before the next class to have a chance to get in. Most likely I'm looking at spring though.


Sigh transport ems sucks lol


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I guess it depends. I believe some candidates have gone through the whole process in a month and a half ...some over a span of 3 4 months. Depends also on how many fail throughout the process.
> 
> 
> This last class that went in I believe started in the 70s and went all the way to the 300s. Only time is going to tell . I have my fingers crossed I can some how complete everything before the next class to have a chance to get in. Most likely I'm looking at spring though.
> ...



I hear ya...good luck.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I guess it depends. I believe some candidates have gone through the whole process in a month and a half ...some over a span of 3 4 months. Depends also on how many fail throughout the process.
> 
> 
> This last class that went in I believe started in the 70s and went all the way to the 300s. Only time is going to tell . I have my fingers crossed I can some how complete everything before the next class to have a chance to get in. Most likely I'm looking at spring though.
> ...


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> emtnyc2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it depends. I believe some candidates have gone through the whole process in a month and a half ...some over a span of 3 4 months. Depends also on how many fail throughout the process.
> ...


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 10, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> lukgiel said:
> 
> 
> > physical is a joke
> ...


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> steven9d3 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I heard the physical is a joke but yet pople fail
> ...


----------



## ksquire222 (Oct 10, 2013)

Received my intake letter earlier this week. List #46x. Has anyone rescheduled their intake date before? If so, was there much trouble with rescheduling? Not sure yet, but I may have to reschedule if possible.


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 10, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Received my intake letter earlier this week. List #46x. Has anyone rescheduled their intake date before? If so, was there much trouble with rescheduling? Not sure yet, but I may have to reschedule if possible.



Read my previous post. Someone I took my physical with tried to reschedule and 6 months later still hasn't gotten another date.


----------



## ksquire222 (Oct 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Read my previous post. Someone I took my physical with tried to reschedule and 6 months later still hasn't gotten another date.



Did he/she miss it by not showing up, and then trying to reschedule? Or did they call in advance to try and reschedule?


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 10, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Did he/she miss it by not showing up, and then trying to reschedule? Or did they call in advance to try and reschedule?



I am not 100% but I understand that they calls and tried to reschedule


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 10, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Read my previous post. Someone I took my physical with tried to reschedule and 6 months later still hasn't gotten another date.



If FDNY is something you wanna do, wether to be a medic or become a firefighter, and there is a year or two of waiting, there is no reason as to why you can't make their dates. Rescheduling is like canceling, they move on to the next person and forget about you


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> If FDNY is something you wanna do, wether to be a medic or become a firefighter, and there is a year or two of waiting, there is no reason as to why you can't make their dates. Rescheduling is like canceling, they move on to the next person and forget about you



thats not true at all.

some people are in the military or away in college and cant make their dates. they let you reschedule dates, it may hold you back a class but wont DQ you


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 10, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> thats not true at all.
> 
> some people are in the military or away in college and cant make their dates. they let you reschedule dates, it may hold you back a class but wont DQ you



So why was it that people rescheduled either the intake or physical and half a year later no response? I put of college for now, on hold, until I am in fdny and I can attend college around my work schedule, since I want to be a paramedic, but I don't want to start college and half way there my fdny schedule won't allow me to continue school and I am out $10000.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 10, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> So why was it that people rescheduled either the intake or physical and half a year later no response? I put of college for now, on hold, until I am in fdny and I can attend college around my work schedule, since I want to be a paramedic, but I don't want to start college and half way there my fdny schedule won't allow me to continue school and I am out $10000.



dont know everyone case, could be when the classes are. a buddy and i have 30 list number in between us and our physicals were 4 months apart.  i personally know 3 people who had to reschedule and 2 of them missed one class and the 3rd rescheduled for the following day


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

ksquire222 said:


> Received my intake letter earlier this week. List #46x. Has anyone rescheduled their intake date before? If so, was there much trouble with rescheduling? Not sure yet, but I may have to reschedule if possible.



This is good to hear. This big cho cho train is moving again


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 11, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> dont know everyone case, could be when the classes are. a buddy and i have 30 list number in between us and our physicals were 4 months apart.  i personally know 3 people who had to reschedule and 2 of them missed one class and the 3rd rescheduled for the following day



I see, I wouldn't take any chance as to miss anything or reschedule, why prolong an already long wait right?


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 15, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> My partner is 790's got their physical letter today.



Your partner was on list No.3024?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea 3024


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 16, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yea 3024[/QUOTe
> 
> Thanks, i'm watching that mail box! lol


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone know the highest list number they have called for the intake or medical? Thanks


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 16, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> Anyone know the highest list number they have called for the intake or medical? Thanks



According to a previous post, i believe in the 790's on exam 3024.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> According to a previous post, i believe in the 790's on exam 3024.



Think that's for the physical


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 16, 2013)

you're right, then im not sure.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone on the 460s I believe got there intake date


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

Have an old.partner oj the 500s intake is Monday.

I gotta get that detailed earnings statement.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 17, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Have an old.partner oj the 500s intake is Monday.
> 
> I gotta get that detailed earnings statement.



Took me 2 hours to get.   Good luck


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 18, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> Took me 2 hours to get.   Good luck



I live in manhattan. Went to the SS office on 125th. It is huge. Only took me like 20 minutes. Make sure you bring a money order for it. They don't accept any other form of payment.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 18, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I live in manhattan. Went to the SS office on 125th. It is huge. Only took me like 20 minutes. Make sure you bring a money order for it. They don't accept any other form of payment.



How much does the money order have  to be? I think someone told me 25


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 18, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> How much does the money order have  to be? I think someone told me 25



I am 95% sure it was $25. Go online to the social security website and confirm yourself though. It has it on there, that is how I knew.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 18, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I am 95% sure it was $25. Go online to the social security website and confirm yourself though. It has it on there, that is how I knew.



Thank you !


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG! i just my letter in the mail today for my physical but the letter was dated on 10/07 and the physical was this morning at 8Am!!! just got the letter today!! what do i do??


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 19, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> OMG! i just my letter in the mail today for my physical but the letter was dated on 10/07 and the physical was this morning at 8Am!!! just got the letter today!! what do i do??



Call!


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 19, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Call!



yea, i have to wait to monday. no one is there now. FML!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> OMG! i just my letter in the mail today for my physical but the letter was dated on 10/07 and the physical was this morning at 8Am!!! just got the letter today!! what do i do??



I figured you were scheduled for this go around.  Yea best you can do is call Monday.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 20, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I figured you were scheduled for this go around.  Yea best you can do is call Monday.



I really hope i don't get disqualified because of this, it was out of my control. i'll see tomorrow...:angry:


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 20, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> I really hope i don't get disqualified because of this, it was out of my control. i'll see tomorrow...:angry:



Don't call with an attitude, I am sure you are not the first one this has happened to.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Don't call with an attitude, I am sure you are not the first one this has happened to.



haha of course not, i am at their mercy. I have heard of this happening too often, plus the letter had a post mark of 10/16 stamped on it.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 20, 2013)

As we all know FDNY has a EVOC course that you need to pass in order to pass their school.

What's a good way to practice? I thought about renting a cargo van and the small BOX van from UHAUL, and take it to an abandoned airfield and practice driving all day, is that a good idea?


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 20, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> As we all know FDNY has a EVOC course that you need to pass in order to pass their school.
> 
> What's a good way to practice? I thought about renting a cargo van and the small BOX van from UHAUL, and take it to an abandoned airfield and practice driving all day, is that a good idea?



No, you could but that would really be a waste of time and money. I would be more concerned about ur academics. Stay on top or ur skills etc. if you don't pass the academic portion that makes up the first 2-3 weeks of the academy you are out. No excuses accepted. They give you plenty if EVOC practice time during the academy and they offer you extra practice in ur own time. There also is remediation if you mess up the driving tests during the academy. With the academic part there is no remediation. If you don't pass the first time you are fired.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> No, you could but that would really be a waste of time and money. I would be more concerned about ur academics. Stay on top or ur skills etc. if you don't pass the academic portion that makes up the first 2-3 weeks of the academy you are out. No excuses accepted. They give you plenty if EVOC practice time during the academy and they offer you extra practice in ur own time. There also is remediation if you mess up the driving tests during the academy. With the academic part there is no remediation. If you don't pass the first time you are fired.



Thanks for the solid advice.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 22, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I figured you were scheduled for this go around.  Yea best you can do is call Monday.



So apparently 160 letters went out that week for the PAT and a lot of them were never delivered or lost in the mail. When I called, I was informed to send an email to investigations and I would be rescheduled. I called again today and was told that I would not me penalized and will be scheduled for the PAT within the next COUPLE of months...to me that kind of sounds like I’m being penalized but I guess at least they are willing to reschedule me.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 22, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> So apparently 160 letters went out that week for the PAT and a lot of them were never delivered or lost in the mail. When I called, I was informed to send an email to investigations and I would be rescheduled. I called again today and was told that I would not me penalized and will be scheduled for the PAT within the next COUPLE of months...to me that kind of sounds like I’m being penalized but I guess at least they are willing to reschedule me.



Yea you are being penalized due to the fact its pushing the rest of the steps back, ie: intake, medical, psych. 

Since it was a mass case they should put on a physical for you guys asap.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 22, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yea you are being penalized due to the fact its pushing the rest of the steps back, ie: intake, medical, psych.
> 
> Since it was a mass case they should put on a physical for you guys asap.



Well that would make sense, but lets be serious..its NYC when do they ever do something that makes sense?? lol Your exactly right, this would push the rest of the process back.


----------



## phoppey (Oct 22, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> So apparently 160 letters went out that week for the PAT and a lot of them were never delivered or lost in the mail. When I called, I was informed to send an email to investigations and I would be rescheduled. I called again today and was told that I would not me penalized and will be scheduled for the PAT within the next COUPLE of months...to me that kind of sounds like I’m being penalized but I guess at least they are willing to reschedule me.



What number did you call? And did they tell up to what list number they sent letters out to? Im worried I might have not got a letter


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 23, 2013)

phoppey said:


> What number did you call? And did they tell up to what list number they sent letters out to? Im worried I might have not got a letter



Well my number is 812, they didnt say what numbers were on that list. I called 718-999-2164 (HR).


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 23, 2013)

Does any one know how strict they are for the dates you worked at past employers?


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 23, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Does any one know how strict they are for the dates you worked at past employers?



They told me if you can't remember the day that is fine but they need the months correct.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> They told me if you can't remember the day that is fine but they need the months correct.



Thank you.


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 23, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Thank you.



No problem. I had a couple I didn't know the dates for and I just left the day part blank. I made sure to point it out to my investigator and he said don't worry about it.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 23, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> No problem. I had a couple I didn't know the dates for and I just left the day part blank. I made sure to point it out to my investigator and he said don't worry about it.



I figured it shouldn't be a big deal.  I know the yr and month so I shall just put that.

On another note I'm jealous of one of my old partners, he had his intake this week and is scheduled for his medical. Can't wait to receive my intake date hope it comes in the next few weeks.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you guys know how long it takes from taking the civil to being hired?
I took exam 4004 (Sept 2013) Most likely I will have 70 points, so I am guessing 1.5 to 2 years?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Do you guys know how long it takes from taking the civil to being hired?
> I took exam 4004 (Sept 2013) Most likely I will have 70 points, so I am guessing 1.5 to 2 years?



1.5 to 2.0 yrs sounds right.


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 24, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Do you guys know how long it takes from taking the civil to being hired?
> I took exam 4004 (Sept 2013) Most likely I will have 70 points, so I am guessing 1.5 to 2 years?



I applied in September of 2012 on exam 3024 and got hired Sep 22 2013. I had 75 points.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I applied in September of 2012 on exam 3024 and got hired Sep 22 2013. I had 75 points.



Wow that was fast haha. Congratulations.
Since you did the medical, how hard do they go during the eye exam? My vision is like 20/20 to 20/15 in left eye and 20/40 to 20/50 in right eye (Lazy eye but you can't tell) Uncorrected, the reason it varies is depending how i sleep with my Ortho-K on. Should be fine I think?


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 24, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Wow that was fast haha. Congratulations.
> Since you did the medical, how hard do they go during the eye exam? My vision is like 20/20 to 20/15 in left eye and 20/40 to 20/50 in right eye (Lazy eye but you can't tell) Uncorrected, the reason it varies is depending how i sleep with my Ortho-K on. Should be fine I think?



Yeah you will be fine


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah you will be fine



Thanks, so how are you enjoying being an FDNY EMS? If you have worked at other hospitals/companies, how does it compare? 

THanks


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 25, 2013)

I just received my intake interview date. And because of school reasons I can't make it. If I rescheduled it, does any one know how long it would take them to get back to me to reschedule?


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 25, 2013)

janrod92 said:


> I just received my intake interview date. And because of school reasons I can't make it. If I rescheduled it, does any one know how long it would take them to get back to me to reschedule?



From what I read in this thread, rescheduling or not showing up or not even getting the letter in time, can push it back a few months. All city politics. If you can miss school, you should as to avoid a few extra months. Just my adivce


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 25, 2013)

janrod92 said:


> I just received my intake interview date. And because of school reasons I can't make it. If I rescheduled it, does any one know how long it would take them to get back to me to reschedule?



If you don't mind can you give us your ballpark list numbers. I'm early 600s trying to see where I stand


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah sure, my list number is around mid 550s.


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 25, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> From what I read in this thread, rescheduling or not showing up or not even getting the letter in time, can push it back a few months. All city politics. If you can miss school, you should as to avoid a few extra months. Just my adivce



I know that's what I'm afraid of. But, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 25, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> If you don't mind can you give us your ballpark list numbers. I'm early 600s trying to see where I stand



Yeah sure, my list number is around mid 550s.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 25, 2013)

janrod92 said:


> Yeah sure, my list number is around mid 550s.



thanks and what is the date of the intake?


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 25, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> thanks and what is the date of the intake?



It's on November 6, I'm thrilled, it's happening quite fast. But, let's see how it goes.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 25, 2013)

janrod92 said:


> It's on November 6, I'm thrilled, it's happening quite fast. But, let's see how it goes.



thanks for the info   not many number behind you.  good luck


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 25, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> thanks for the info   not many number behind you.  good luck



Yeah, no problem. Good luck to you too.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 26, 2013)

janrod92 said:


> It's on November 6, I'm thrilled, it's happening quite fast. But, let's see how it goes.



This is good news I wonder what number they got up to.

I'm 100 spots behind you.

Does anyone.have a ruff guessetimate of how many candidates they might harvest for intake day?

With my luck they stopped Ruhr before my number


----------



## EMTVeg (Oct 26, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> This is good news I wonder what number they got up to.
> 
> I'm 100 spots behind you.
> 
> ...



When I did mine there were quite a few people there. Probably like 80 or so


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 26, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> When I did mine there were quite a few people there. Probably like 80 or so




Thank you. I probably missed this round . Sucks


----------



## janrod92 (Oct 26, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> This is good news I wonder what number they got up to.
> 
> I'm 100 spots behind you.
> 
> ...




I still think you should keep checking the mail. Just in case. I just found out a few days ago. Good luck


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 26, 2013)

janrod92 said:


> I still think you should keep checking the mail. Just in case. I just found out a few days ago. Good luck



Thanks  I sure will.


----------



## Fsanacore (Oct 28, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> From what I read in this thread, rescheduling or not showing up or not even getting the letter in time, can push it back a few months. All city politics. If you can miss school, you should as to avoid a few extra months. Just my adivce



I agree, I did not receive my letter for the PAT on time and missed it. When I called to get rescheduled they said it would be within the next _few_ months. So I know I missed any shot of being in the next academy.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 29, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> thanks for the info   not many number behind you.  good luck



Did you receive your letter for the intake?


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 29, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Did you receive your letter for the intake?



Not yet. Hbu?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 29, 2013)

I wish. Maybe in a few weeks hopefully. 

Im going to call tomorrow and see if I can confirm the last mail I wad supposed to receive just to be safe.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 30, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I wish. Maybe in a few weeks hopefully.
> 
> Im going to call tomorrow and see if I can confirm the last mail I wad supposed to receive just to be safe.



hopefully soon. any guesses on what list number they will get to for the next class?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 31, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> hopefully soon. any guesses on what list number they will get to for the next class?



I'm optimistic for next class to reach 650s lol


----------



## phoppey (Oct 31, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I'm optimistic for next class to reach 650s lol



Yea, I would think they will get into the 600s for the next class


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 31, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I'm optimistic for next class to reach 650s lol



hopefully   we need to start the rest of the process soon if we have a chance for the next class


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Oct 31, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> hopefully   we need to start the rest of the process soon if we have a chance for the next class




Exactly. I wish there was a way of knowing when the next intake would be.


----------



## EmtMacho (Nov 1, 2013)

Can I use the print out that avaible online for my social security detail earning statement.Cause I did a online profile and it has all my statements.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 1, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> Can I use the print out that avaible online for my social security detail earning statement.Cause I did a online profile and it has all my statements.



I don't think its the same thing . I could be wrong..

The detailed earnings statement shows every job you filed taxes for for the yrs you will need to request. If I'm not mistaken from looking at mine it shows how much you made for each employer.


----------



## EmtMacho (Nov 1, 2013)

Online is shows how much I made each year ,but doesn't show the employer


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 1, 2013)

On the statement you get from the office it has the employers name. I guess that's why you have to obtain the statement from the s.s office


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 3, 2013)

Up to the 900s as far as physicals. I hope the next letter comes soon ....fingers crossed


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 3, 2013)

just heard that they will be offering the promotional test to the fire side every 2 years instead of four. which i guess would be good for us because they might hire more emts to prepare for more people leaving ems.


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 3, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> just heard that they will be offering the promotional test to the fire side every 2 years instead of four. which i guess would be good for us because they might hire more emts to prepare for more people leaving ems.



That's bad for everyone on the EMS side - more people taking a job they have no interest in doing just to get to their dream job of being a firefighter. The worst mistake the department ever made. That being said it should make things somewhat easier for people trying to get in to EMS. There is pretty high turnover without that though.


----------



## phoppey (Nov 3, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> just heard that they will be offering the promotional test to the fire side every 2 years instead of four. which i guess would be good for us because they might hire more emts to prepare for more people leaving ems.



Who did you hear this from?


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 3, 2013)

My neighbor is an instructor at the fire academy and said ems will have a promo test every 2 years because that's what it states in their current contract. He also said the next promo will most likely be delayed tho


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 4, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> just heard that they will be offering the promotional test to the fire side every 2 years instead of four. which i guess would be good for us because they might hire more emts to prepare for more people leaving ems.



Is the cut off age for fire fighter still 29 if your already in FDNY as an emt?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 4, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Is the cut off age for fire fighter still 29 if your already in FDNY as an emt?



29 1/2 I believe


----------



## EmtMacho (Nov 4, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> That's bad for everyone on the EMS side - more people taking a job they have no interest in doing just to get to their dream job of being a firefighter. The worst mistake the department ever made. That being said it should make things somewhat easier for people trying to get in to EMS. There is pretty high turnover without that though.



Agree you can tell in there pateint care that they have no interest in the job,which sucks for us real emt's that want this job and they get pick ahead of one of us.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 4, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Is the cut off age for fire fighter still 29 if your already in FDNY as an emt?[/QUOTE..
> 
> :......


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 4, 2013)

I just got my PAT letter in the mail. They rescheduled me for Sunday 11/17. Anyone else taking it?


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 4, 2013)

Took Exam 4004 from Yonkers, Ny


----------



## EmtMacho (Nov 7, 2013)

Met my investigator today and have my medical on Friday.They confirmed that the next classes is for February and April.do they do ppd test there cause I have not done one for this year?I know the letter says to bring a doctor note if you done one recently.


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 7, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> Met my investigator today and have my medical on Friday.They confirmed that the next classes is for February and April.do they do ppd test there cause I have not done one for this year?I know the letter says to bring a doctor note if you done one recently.



They will do a PPD


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what the last test number was to be called and also list number wise?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 7, 2013)

SenorRojer said:


> Does anyone know what the last test number was to be called and also list number wise?



They went from 448s +/- to the 550s +/- for.this last intake

900s for the physical


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> They went from 448s +/- to the 550s +/- for.this last intake
> 
> 900s for the physical



Awesome. and what test number? the one before 4004?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 7, 2013)

3024


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 3024



last question lol, does anyone know what list number 3024 goes up to?


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 7, 2013)

SenorRojer said:


> last question lol, does anyone know what list number 3024 goes up to?



I would say at least in the 900's. I am 812 and i'm going for my PAT next Sunday.


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 7, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 3024





Fsanacore said:


> I would say at least in the 900's. I am 812 and i'm going for my PAT next Sunday.



very cool, im pretty jelly belly lol :lol: good luck!


----------



## phoppey (Nov 7, 2013)

SenorRojer said:


> last question lol, does anyone know what list number 3024 goes up to?



I believe there are about 1300 people on this list, I'm way up in the high 900s


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 7, 2013)

SenorRojer said:


> last question lol, does anyone know what list number 3024 goes up to?



No ask away lol. If I can't answer something , I'm.dre.someone can.

I think.1300 also +/-


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 8, 2013)

Off topic question, is anyone else concerned about the starting salary for FD/EMS? Don’t get me wrong, I’m not making millions now but it would be a pay cut starting out. Anyone feel the same?


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 8, 2013)

SenorRojer said:


> very cool, im pretty jelly belly lol :lol: good luck!



Thank you, good luck to you as well. I am lucky to have the stairmaster machine with the CPAT test programed on it at my gym. I have been training on it for some time now. i'll find out next Sunday lol


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Off topic question, is anyone else concerned about the starting salary for FD/EMS? Don’t get me wrong, I’m not making millions now but it would be a pay cut starting out. Anyone feel the same?



I currently work for one of the bigger transport companies in nyc making 11.00 an hr. To be honest I take home anywhere between 370 and 420 a week, with that said base pay from what I'm hearing is 1000 every 2 week's. I could be wrong but this is difinitely a step above what I make now lol. 

Most emts work 2 or 3 jobs to make ends . Shoot I know medics working 2 or 3 other gigs also. My pops is on the job and he was telling me they might be looking at a raise in the future, with emts making a lil closer to what medics are making and medics making closer to what fire is making. Take that with a grain of salt though.


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 8, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I currently work for one of the bigger transport companies in nyc making 11.00 an hr. To be honest I take home anywhere between 370 and 420 a week, with that said base pay from what I'm hearing is 1000 every 2 week's. I could be wrong but this is difinitely a step above what I make now lol.
> 
> Most emts work 2 or 3 jobs to make ends . Shoot I know medics working 2 or 3 other gigs also. My pops is on the job and he was telling me they might be looking at a raise in the future, with emts making a lil closer to what medics are making and medics making closer to what fire is making. Take that with a grain of salt though.



I hear ya. i'll be honest, I was only really going into FD/EMS to transition over to the fire side, where im sure you know what they can make after 5yrs.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 8, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> I hear ya. i'll be honest, I was only really going into FD/EMS to transition over to the fire side, where im sure you know what they can make after 5yrs.



Ok koo yea those guys have a good life when they retire. My granddad was fire and he's enjoying retirement , golfing all over the u.s lol.


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 9, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Ok koo yea those guys have a good life when they retire. My granddad was fire and he's enjoying retirement , golfing all over the u.s lol.



Must be nice lol I hope your right though about the increase in salaries, its a little ridiculous what the city pays EMT's/Medics. Without the EMS system the city would loose so much in income.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 9, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Must be nice lol I hope your right though about the increase in salaries, its a little ridiculous what the city pays EMT's/Medics. Without the EMS system the city would loose so much in income.



With what collection rates are, I find that hard to believe. Generally 911 is not a money maker. Transfers are what pays private service, even private 911, paychecks.


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 9, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Ok koo yea those guys have a good life when they retire. My granddad was fire and he's enjoying retirement , golfing all over the u.s lol.



You gotta keep the pension in mind. The pension fire gets today is nothing like the pension your grandfather is getting.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 9, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> You gotta keep the pension in mind. The pension fire gets today is nothing like the pension your grandfather is getting.



100% correct. It's like 25 yrs now. No heart bill or lung bill. Your family doesn't get taking care of if you suffer lodd 

Received my intake letter today Nov 21st.


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 9, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 100% correct. It's like 25 yrs now. No heart bill or lung bill. Your family doesn't get taking care of if you suffer lodd
> 
> Received my intake letter today Nov 21st.



Yeah and the fire pension is even longer than 25 years. Luckily the Ems side still has that


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 100% correct. It's like 25 yrs now. No heart bill or lung bill. Your family doesn't get taking care of if you suffer lodd
> 
> Received my intake letter today Nov 21st.



Good luck, hit that stair master with the weights. I'm in pretty good shape and I couldn’t believe how fast my heart rate jumps within the first 30 seconds of the test. :huh:


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 10, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Good luck, hit that stair master with the weights. I'm in pretty good shape and I couldn’t believe how fast my heart rate jumps within the first 30 seconds of the test. :huh:



Thanks. Take deep breaths nice and easy. Sing a song that helps


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 11, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Ok koo yea those guys have a good life when they retire. My granddad was fire and he's enjoying retirement , golfing all over the u.s lol.



I hear you. What about those paramedics, who become rescue medics, or move up to Lt, capt or chief? and even with a lot of over time,  don't they also have a good retirement? Not close to fire but close?


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 11, 2013)

They've changed the pensions for everyone. In some ways EMS is actually better off than fire. We still have things that they lost. In other ways they're better off. Rescue medics actually make more than lieutenants and captains. Captains get paid little more than lieutenants and have little opportunity for overtime, can't work nights and are stuck behind desks mostly. Not exactly a great job unless you want to become chief. Deputy chiefs make decent money but again their overtime is all done for comp time instead of cash if I'm not mistaken. The promotion process for EMS above the level of lieutenant does not work the same way as it does for fire. Fire has civil service tests all the way up. For EMS it's, unfortunately, a political game


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 11, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I hear you. What about those paramedics, who become rescue medics, or move up to Lt, capt or chief? and even with a lot of over time,  don't they also have a good retirement? Not close to fire but close?



I would rather have the ems retirement as it is right now over the fire.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 11, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I would rather have the ems retirement as it is right now over the fire.



Why's that?


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 11, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Why's that?



It is just a better deal IMO


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 11, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> They've changed the pensions for everyone. In some ways EMS is actually better off than fire. We still have things that they lost. In other ways they're better off. Rescue medics actually make more than lieutenants and captains. Captains get paid little more than lieutenants and have little opportunity for overtime, can't work nights and are stuck behind desks mostly. Not exactly a great job unless you want to become chief. Deputy chiefs make decent money but again their overtime is all done for comp time instead of cash if I'm not mistaken. The promotion process for EMS above the level of lieutenant does not work the same way as it does for fire. Fire has civil service tests all the way up. For EMS it's, unfortunately, a political game



Wow I never knew Rescue Medics made more then LT's and Captains. Well gotta get HazMat and then move up onto Rescue, I heard it's a new thing, since like 2005. I was never able to find their income levels


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposedly top paid firefighters make more then ems chiefs


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 11, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> Supposedly top paid firefighters make more then ems chiefs



I'll take a look at the intranet tonight to confirm but I believe the fire lieutenants make more than EMS division chiefs. Not sure about regular firefighters though it wouldn't surprise me. EMS is truly the red-headed step-child in FDNY. Where else is it considered a promotion to go from medic to firefighter?


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 11, 2013)

In EMS Lt. Top pay is $64000, Capt. is $66000, deputy chief is $88000, division chief is $114000.
Fire - deputy chief is $162000,  battalion chief is $146000, captain is $112000, lt is $98000
Firefighter top pay is $76000
Medic top pay is $59000
Emt top pay is $45000


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 11, 2013)

You also have to factor in the ff get overtime and idk if ems chiefs get overtime or time off


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 11, 2013)

EMS chiefs get compensatory time for overtime. Not cash


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 12, 2013)

So how does one become a rescue medic?


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 12, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> So how does one become a rescue medic?



You need to become a HazTac medic first. After a certain amount of time with HazTac (and random other requirements) you can apply for rescue when they have openings. Rescue is a lot more competitive - if I'm not mistaken there are 11 rescue units throughout the city. There is an interview process and it is selective.


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 12, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> You need to become a HazTac medic first. After a certain amount of time with HazTac (and random other requirements) you can apply for rescue when they have openings. Rescue is a lot more competitive - if I'm not mistaken there are 11 rescue units throughout the city. There is an interview process and it is selective.



Thanks. Sounds like rescue may be an alternative from promotion to fire. The FDNY pays for your training and certifications correct?


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 12, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Thanks. Sounds like rescue may be an alternative from promotion to fire. The FDNY pays for your training and certifications correct?



Which training? Assuming that you come in as a medic or if you get into the FDNY medic program - everything else is paid for. HazTac is 2 weeks of paid training and rescue is 1 month. They will not accept any outside training.


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 12, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> Which training? Assuming that you come in as a medic or if you get into the FDNY medic program - everything else is paid for. HazTac is 2 weeks of paid training and rescue is 1 month. They will not accept any outside training.



Coming in as an EMT, training for medic/rescue medic


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 12, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Coming in as an EMT, training for medic/rescue medic



As long as you pass the tests and the requisite waiting periods/length of service requirements everything is paid. For medic training they take you off the street and send you to the academy full-time at your regular pay. HazTac training can be done as an EMT. I think that you need 6 months with the department before you're eligible.


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 12, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> As long as you pass the tests and the requisite waiting periods/length of service requirements everything is paid. For medic training they take you off the street and send you to the academy full-time at your regular pay. HazTac training can be done as an EMT. I think that you need 6 months with the department before you're eligible.



Thanks for the info. This is definitely a path I will consider. As much as i want to be an EMT, the salary makes me nervous. Going medic/rescue medic will bring in more $$ at the end of the day plus the job description is very interesting


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 14, 2013)

any one have any study tips for those of us waiting for the next class?.. anything we should get started with studying now ?


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 14, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> any one have any study tips for those of us waiting for the next class?.. anything we should get started with studying now ?



Honestly, I haven’t studied much since I got certified in 2011. I work full time in a different field and do per diem transport work once a week. I recently started brushing up on my knowledge/skills. I’ve been reading all my notes from when I was in EMS class. From what I heard, the FDNY academy will pretty much teach you their way. I would at least read up on the basics.


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 14, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> As long as you pass the tests and the requisite waiting periods/length of service requirements everything is paid. For medic training they take you off the street and send you to the academy full-time at your regular pay. HazTac training can be done as an EMT. I think that you need 6 months with the department before you're eligible.



Is it better to take Haztac training as an EMT or wait to get certified as a medic?


----------



## Crackcicle (Nov 14, 2013)

Fsanacore said:


> Is it better to take Haztac training as an EMT or wait to get certified as a medic?



It doesn't make much of a difference. If you get the chance to take it earlier I would suggest taking it while you can


----------



## Fsanacore (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I went for my Physical Agility Test (PAT) yesterday at Ft. Totten. Anyone else go? or coming up?


----------



## EmtMacho (Nov 18, 2013)

Anybody got there psych letters yet?


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 19, 2013)

For people anticipating going into the next class what are you doing for workouts on your own time?  

I'm about 5'11 and 145lbs 

I've stuck to a pretty straight forward basic bi's and tri's/ chest and shoulder work out with a 2 mile run on probably 3 or 4 of those workout days (depending on how I feel) haha


----------



## MattyRattlesnake (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone know about how much time the intake interview take?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 20, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> Anyone know about how much time the intake interview take?



I wondering the same thing lol.


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 20, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I wondering the same thing lol.



I wanna say I was out by 2pm maybe a little earlier.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I wanna say I was out by 2pm maybe a little earlier.



What time was you scheduled to go in?


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 20, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> What time was you scheduled to go in?



I don't remember I think 6 or 7


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 20, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> I don't remember I think 6 or 7



I will have to call .

Thanks


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 20, 2013)

steven9d3 said:


> Anyone know about how much time the intake interview take?



What time are u scheduled?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

Psych date December 1


----------



## EmtMacho (Nov 23, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Psych date December 1



Yup got my letter ,I take it on the same day


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 23, 2013)

We graduate December 6th. Can't wait.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Nov 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> We graduate December 6th. Can't wait.



Congrats!!


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 24, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> We graduate December 6th. Can't wait.



I'll bring you flowers...


----------



## phoppey (Nov 25, 2013)

For anyone interested I just received my physical letter. list number 98X


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quick question for all:  After calling DCAS today, and finding out that the list # of the last eligible appointed for exam #3024 is now up to 334, I immediately called my investigator, as my list is #25X....He informed me that my file is still under review, and that I just have to wait.  Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 26, 2013)

Bagpiper169 said:


> Quick question for all:  After calling DCAS today, and finding out that the list # of the last eligible appointed for exam #3024 is now up to 334, I immediately called my investigator, as my list is #25X....He informed me that my file is still under review, and that I just have to wait.  Has this happened to anyone else??



I know there a few people in my current class that are from the previous list because they had similar things happen.


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bagpiper169 said:


> Quick question for all:  After calling DCAS today, and finding out that the list # of the last eligible appointed for exam #3024 is now up to 334, I immediately called my investigator, as my list is #25X....He informed me that my file is still under review, and that I just have to wait.  Has this happened to anyone else??



Were you on outstanding certification when you called ?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Nov 26, 2013)

No....when I called DCAS yesterday, it said that I am NOT currently on an outstanding certification.....When I called DCAS back in early September, I WAS on outstanding certification, but not anymore..... I'm hoping that changes again sometime before the next academy class starts on February 10, 2014.....


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah I was on it and now I'm off it as well... mid 300's


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2013)

Bagpiper169 said:


> No....when I called DCAS yesterday, it said that I am NOT currently on an outstanding certification.....When I called DCAS back in early September, I WAS on outstanding certification, but not anymore..... I'm hoping that changes again sometime before the next academy class starts on February 10, 2014.....



What's an outstanding certification?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Nov 29, 2013)

My understanding of being on outstanding certification means that your list # is part of a group of numbers that is included in the next hiring round.... if you are NOT on outstanding certification, it means that your list # hasn't been reached yet, or skipped over for some reason....


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2013)

I've heard of fdny skipping over numbers, I'm just wondering why, probably because people don't have their paper work in order or don't qualify for some reason, maybe too many points on DL or an expired cert.


----------



## aq40 (Nov 30, 2013)

When I called last week I was on an "outstanding certification" but when I called yesterday I'm "not currently on outstanding certification" does anyone know what this means? I took the exam 3024 in September 2012, never got a call for follow up or anything. My list number is in the mid 1200s. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## EMTVeg (Nov 30, 2013)

aq40 said:


> When I called last week I was on an "outstanding certification" but when I called yesterday I'm "not currently on outstanding certification" does anyone know what this means? I took the exam 3024 in September 2012, never got a call for follow up or anything. My list number is in the mid 1200s. Any guidance would be appreciated.



The bottom line is nobody know a for sure what this means. People have even asked their investigators and the investigators say they don't know what it means.


----------



## aq40 (Nov 30, 2013)

EMTVeg said:


> The bottom line is nobody know a for sure what this means. People have even asked their investigators and the investigators say they don't know what it means.



I was bit anxious on what it means. I hope I wasn't disqualified or skipped over.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 1, 2013)

Psych done. All that's left is the medical.

Any one who had there intake on the 21 of Nov , do you remember what the director said about medicals. I recall the man saying something about the end of Dec beginning of Jan.


----------



## aq40 (Dec 1, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Psych done. All that's left is the medical.
> 
> Any one who had there intake on the 21 of Nov , do you remember what the director said about medicals. I recall the man saying something about the end of Dec beginning of Jan.



What part of the list are you in?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 1, 2013)

aq40 said:


> What part of the list are you in?



650's on the list.


Physical done.
Intake done.
Psych done.
Medical waiting for that piece of mail.


----------



## aq40 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm aussuming I won't be contacted for another 6 months. I'm in the 1200s


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 1, 2013)

aq40 said:


> I'm aussuming I won't be contacted for another 6 months. I'm in the 1200s



I think they are up to the high 900s for the physical. I don't think it should take 6 months.


----------



## EMTVeg (Dec 1, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I think they are up to the high 900s for the physical. I don't think it should take 6 months.



Yeah shouldn't take that long. Next class is Feb then the one after that is probably the week after it finished. They go through about 250-300 list numbers to fill a class of 120.


----------



## aq40 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh wow so much sooner than. That's exciting to hear.


----------



## EmtMacho (Dec 1, 2013)

So I finish everything medical ,physical and psych.How long do I wait to contact my investigator about the status of my app?


----------



## aq40 (Dec 1, 2013)

Question: Is there a hire turnover rate in FDNY EMS? It seems many people say its better to work outside the city or in private EMS.


----------



## EMTVeg (Dec 1, 2013)

EmtMacho said:


> So I finish everything medical ,physical and psych.How long do I wait to contact my investigator about the status of my app?



I never contacted mine and from what I understand they won't tell you if you application is "approved"


----------



## EMTVeg (Dec 1, 2013)

aq40 said:


> Question: Is there a hire turnover rate in FDNY EMS? It seems many people say its better to work outside the city or in private EMS.



There is a high rate of turnover. Lots of people now leaving and going to fire as well. It is hard to beat a pension system though. You are never gonna be rich in ems so having a solid retirement is a big plus.


----------



## Crackcicle (Dec 1, 2013)

aq40 said:


> Question: Is there a hire turnover rate in FDNY EMS? It seems many people say its better to work outside the city or in private EMS.



There is a relatively high turnover rate. Working private EMS in NYC generally leaves you with even lower pay, minimal benefits and no job security. Retirement isn't even an option with the privates. The voluntary hospitals in the 911 system generally do pay more than FDNY but can't quite compete with the benefits and the job security that the city offers - hospitals in the city are all struggling to stay open. EMS is not exactly profitable in the 911 system (unlike the privates which are profitable but just generally pay their employees miserably). NYC system is extremely busy - it handles something along the lines of 1.3 million calls/year, system abuse is rampant, depending upon where you work there is a significant chance of micromanaging supervisors, EMT pay is arguably not a livable wage in the NYC metro area (medic pay is better but is still difficult) - all of which do encourage people to leave the job pretty quickly.  People do leave the city and work elsewhere - usually places that have a significantly lower cost of living.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 1, 2013)

Crackcicle said:


> There is a relatively high turnover rate. Working private EMS in NYC generally leaves you with even lower pay, minimal benefits and no job security. Retirement isn't even an option with the privates. The voluntary hospitals in the 911 system generally do pay more than FDNY but can't quite compete with the benefits and the job security that the city offers - hospitals in the city are all struggling to stay open. EMS is not exactly profitable in the 911 system (unlike the privates which are profitable but just generally pay their employees miserably). NYC system is extremely busy - it handles something along the lines of 1.3 million calls/year, system abuse is rampant, depending upon where you work there is a significant chance of micromanaging supervisors, EMT pay is arguably not a livable wage in the NYC metro area (medic pay is better but is still difficult) - all of which do encourage people to leave the job pretty quickly.  People do leave the city and work elsewhere - usually places that have a significantly lower cost of living.



"I have a sore throat , I need an ambulance" lol .


----------



## JPat86 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys! Im graduating from the academy this friday. I was told by a source that there will definitely be new clssses in February and april. Best of luck to you guys! Study study study and dont slack! Also. If your a paramedic and going into the academy you will be hired as an fdny emt and in a year will qualify for what is called the mup. Medic upgrade program. There are 7 medics in my class who are graduating as EMTs and will be in the mup program in a year.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck out there in the streets


----------



## JPat86 (Dec 2, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Good luck out there in the streets



:beerchug:


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 2, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> Hey guys! Im graduating from the academy this friday. I was told by a source that there will definitely be new clssses in February and april. Best of luck to you guys! Study study study and dont slack! Also. If your a paramedic and going into the academy you will be hired as an fdny emt and in a year will qualify for what is called the mup. Medic upgrade program. There are 7 medics in my class who are graduating as EMTs and will be in the mup program in a year.



Congrats girl.. 

I am holding off and finishing medic school before I move forward and apply at FDNY EMS.


----------



## aq40 (Dec 3, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Congrats girl..
> 
> I am holding off and finishing medic school before I move forward and apply at FDNY EMS.



I think you should take the civil service exam anyway. It usually takes them a year to get back to you and from what I understand if your a medic, you have to be a EMT for year before you can upgrade to medic. Medic programs are usually 10 months so your good.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 6, 2013)

Received my medical . Dec 18 after this it's all a waiting game. Fingers crossed hope I make the February class


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wats the dress code for medical


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 8, 2013)

I wore button down and khakis


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks dude


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 10, 2013)

no prob bro ... whats your list #? are you hoping for feb ?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> no prob bro ... whats your list #? are you hoping for feb ?



650s , I'm hoping for Feb.

Everything is done except the medical, which is next week. So maybe if whey goes right I could sneak in this class.


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 10, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 650s , I'm hoping for Feb.
> 
> Everything is done except the medical, which is next week. So maybe if whey goes right I could sneak in this class.



fingers crossed for you


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> fingers crossed for you



Much appreciated!!


----------



## JRellsz (Dec 13, 2013)

Did anyone get a letter or any kind of info from 4004 exam ? I haven't heard anything yet or recieved any letters


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Did anyone get a letter or any kind of info from 4004 exam ? I haven't heard anything yet or recieved any letters



Someone on IG posted a confirmation from dcas that they applied fir test 4004


----------



## JRellsz (Dec 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Someone on IG posted a confirmation from dcas that they applied fir test 4004



I haven't gotten it yet  when did people start to get them ?


----------



## medic308 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got mine almost 3 weeks ago


----------



## EMTVeg (Dec 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Someone on IG posted a confirmation from dcas that they applied fir test 4004




I got one as well


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 14, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Someone on IG posted a confirmation from dcas that they applied fir test 4004



I received my dcas confirmation three weeks ago


----------



## JRellsz (Dec 14, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> I received my dcas confirmation three weeks ago



Idk why I didn't get mine ... Should I call


----------



## medic308 (Dec 14, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Idk why I didn't get mine ... Should I call




Probably wouldn't hurt


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 14, 2013)

I am guessing we will receive our list #'s and scores around february/march?


----------



## JRellsz (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes that's what I heard, more towards march


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 15, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Yes that's what I heard, more towards march



Did you call and speak with someone about not getting the letter?


----------



## JRellsz (Dec 15, 2013)

Not yet I'm going to after work today


----------



## aq40 (Dec 15, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Not yet I'm going to after work today



DCAS operator service is only open M-F from 9am-5pm


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 23, 2013)

Quick question for people who already did the medical for FDNY EMS

If I passed the MEPS (Military medical exam, which they said is the most thorough exam of your life) I should have no problem with the FDNY ems medical right?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 24, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Quick question for people who already did the medical for FDNY EMS
> 
> If I passed the MEPS (Military medical exam, which they said is the most thorough exam of your life) I should have no problem with the FDNY ems medical right?



You should be fine dude. Just don't hide anything from them.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 24, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> You should be fine dude. Just don't hide anything from them.



Hoow do you think they look at scoliosis ? I have slight curvature of the spine, nothing serious I was able to get into the military, but I know fdny does chest xrays and they will see it. I worked construction, I work ems transport now and volley at two places with no problems, I called fdny and they said its case by case, I'm telling my self it won't be a problem since I am able to work and workout at the gym with no pain, 

Sorry about long post


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2013)

If bet if you got into the military you should be ok.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 24, 2013)

Robb said:


> If bet if you got into the military you should be ok.



 Thanks, I'm sure their medical isn't that difficult, they don't have an age limit so as long as you are fit and not disabled in any way, you're good. That's my thinking, I know a guy who has a prosthetic leg in fdny, he's a LT


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 25, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Hoow do you think they look at scoliosis ? I have slight curvature of the spine, nothing serious I was able to get into the military, but I know fdny does chest xrays and they will see it. I worked construction, I work ems transport now and volley at two places with no problems, I called fdny and they said its case by case, I'm telling my self it won't be a problem since I am able to work and workout at the gym with no pain,
> 
> Sorry about long post



Not a 100% positive on your situation but I know a guy who has surgery recently to repair a tear in ligament. All they had to do is get a note from the Dr saying the procedure was successful and that he can partake in strenuous work activities I believe.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 25, 2013)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Not a 100% positive on your situation but I know a guy who has surgery recently to repair a tear in ligament. All they had to do is get a note from the Dr saying the procedure was successful and that he can partake in strenuous work activities I believe.



getting notes like that from doctors or therapists will be no problem

thank you so much


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 30, 2013)

Any rumors to when the calls start going out for Februarys academy? I know it's real early.

I'm thinking last week of January the earliest first week if February


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.  It appears from reading prior posts before Sept's class on this forum that calls started going out about 20 days before the academy started.  Happy New Year !!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ryan815 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  It appears from reading prior posts before Sept's class on this forum that calls started going out about 20 days before the academy started.  Happy New Year !!



Ok koo hope this happens lol.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy new yr all...

Hope to get some good news in a few weeks fingers crossed


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 4, 2014)

My guess is anytime after the 20th.. Just my guess


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know someone who is on the last list that will be in this class. As soon as they get the call I'll make a post


----------



## phoppey (Jan 6, 2014)

For the backround info packet, what should you put if you dont know the exact day of when you started working somewhere or the day you started school or the date of when you moved to an adress?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 6, 2014)

phoppey said:


> For the backround info packet, what should you put if you dont know the exact day of when you started working somewhere or the day you started school or the date of when you moved to an adress?




As long as the month and year are filled in you are fine. I had the same issue. I just put the month and year and then notified my investigator at my intake


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 7, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> As long as the month and year are filled in you are fine. I had the same issue. I just put the month and year and then notified my investigator at my intake



How's life after the academy?


----------



## phoppey (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what to do if a supervisor at a job you worked at isn't there anymore?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 15, 2014)

I put the supervisor that was on duty at the time I was employed and the main job number.


----------



## djrice91 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey, I wanted to ask a question. I took Exam 4004. I had a suspended drivers license because I didn't have the right insurance card on me when I was stopped. I have since had my license reinstated. Am I going to be disqualified for that? Should I just pack my bags in now?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 17, 2014)

djrice91 said:


> Hey, I wanted to ask a question. I took Exam 4004. I had a suspended drivers license because I didn't have the right insurance card on me when I was stopped. I have since had my license reinstated. Am I going to be disqualified for that? Should I just pack my bags in now?




Lol no. Just be honest explain the situation to them and make sure you have any documentation together.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 21, 2014)

Anybody here anything about the Feb class yet?


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 21, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Anybody here anything about the Feb class yet?




No lol


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't heard anything yet either..... Hoping for a call this week... Class supposedly starts on February 10th.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 21, 2014)

I called earlier today and I went back on outstanding cert


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah....I called Sunday night, and I'm back on outstanding certification as well.  I was "off" it the last two weeks.... Who knows....Lol!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 21, 2014)

Does outstanding certification mean something?


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 21, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Does outstanding certification mean something?




Nobody really knows. It seems that it might mean your file is complete and have been approved for a call when they get to your number. There isn't a sure thing that they will get to ur number in the next class though.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe tomorrow. The last class started getting calls on Thursday I believe. I'm nervous since I'm on the edge of making or not making this class.


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 22, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Maybe tomorrow. The last class started getting calls on Thursday I believe. I'm nervous since I'm on the edge of making or not making this class.




Stay positive. I was on the edge last time and made it


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Stay positive. I was on the edge last time and made it



Appreciate it.


----------



## phoppey (Jan 24, 2014)

So on my background info packet I made a mistake or two ie.filling in a street address where the business name was supposed to go, and I messed the order of my employment background. I know they said not white anything. When I go in next week for my interview am I able to refill out the packet or what should I do?


----------



## EmtMacho (Jan 24, 2014)

phoppey said:


> So on my background info packet I made a mistake or two ie.filling in a street address where the business name was supposed to go, and I messed the order of my employment background. I know they said not white anything. When I go in next week for my interview am I able to refill out the packet or what should I do?



They give you extra on that day, so you'll be ok.They go over the info to make you filled it right if you mess up they gave you the sheet you mess up on.


----------



## phoppey (Jan 24, 2014)

awesome thanks for the quick reply, I was freaking out for a minute


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 24, 2014)

any one get called ?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nope.... Still waiting


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 24, 2014)

where you sitting on the list bagpiper?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 24, 2014)

My number is 25x.... When I found out they were up to 334, I called my investigator in early December to ask what was going on.... He told me I was skipped over because my file was still under review.  He told me to hang in there for the next class.... We shall see....


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> My number is 25x.... When I found out they were up to 334, I called my investigator in early December to ask what was going on.... He told me I was skipped over because my file was still under review.  He told me to hang in there for the next class.... We shall see....



I wonder why?.. did you submit everything on time originally?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup.... I finished up with my investigator completely in May, 2013...He called me in July with a minor question, that I answered over the phone.  He said that was all he needed, and that everything else was good to go...


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 24, 2014)

I know calls started going out today. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> any one get called ?



Did you get the call?


----------



## ksquire222 (Jan 25, 2014)

#46x here. Did not receive a call for the academy yet, but will keep posted if I do or hear of anyone else getting it.


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Im in!*

Im off list 2004...and oldie. But I got my call on Friday for the Academy starting Feb 10th. Good luck all. Hope to see ya out there.


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just clarifying:  Your exam # was 2004, correct?  I'm hoping that wasn't the year you got on the list....


----------



## aq40 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> Just clarifying:  Your exam # was 2004, correct?  I'm hoping that wasn't the year you got on the list....



No, exam 2004 was the exam from September 2011


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Jan 26, 2014)

aq40 said:


> No, exam 2004 was the exam from September 2011



Correct the exam was in 2011, I deferred the first physical. Started the process again in September of this year.


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ohh, ok.... Thanks for the ex


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation....I appreciate it!


----------



## ksquire222 (Jan 27, 2014)

Got the call this morning. Will be in the evening academy. List # is 46x


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> Got the call this morning. Will be in the evening academy. List # is 46x



Did they give you an option for day or evening?


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Jan 27, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Did they give you an option for day or evening?



I was given an option of 7-3 or 3:30-11:30. I am sure the lower on the list of calls you are the less wiggle room you have for choosing times.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

DutchessEMT45 said:


> I was given an option of 7-3 or 3:30-11:30. I am sure the lower on the list of calls you are the less wiggle room you have for choosing times.



Ok koo thanks. I was asking because it seems like if options are still given than there is still room in the class.

Possibly more calls going out tomorrow .

Last class calls started Sept 5th and lasted till the 11th. I'm just holding onto hope that I maymake tthis cclass. But preparing for April.


----------



## ksquire222 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wasn't given the option. Guessing the morning is full.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> Wasn't given the option. Guessing the morning is full.



Well that theory is shot lol.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 27, 2014)

got the call as well


----------



## Eddie2170 (Jan 28, 2014)

Me & my friend, both working for the same service, both got the call yesterday, see you guys the 10th

And neither of us got a choice on class, both of us got the evening class


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know where the closest parking garage to MetroTech is ?


----------



## ksquire222 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> Does anyone know where the closest parking garage to MetroTech is ?



Your best bet is to take public transportation, if possible. The parking downtown can get pretty hectic during the week. If you have to drive, I suggest downloading this app:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bestparking-find-best-daily/id383076098?mt=8

Not sure if you're an iPhone user, but I'm sure they have it for android.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah I have an iPhone .. I was just thinking about driving but I'll most likely take the subway


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it just me or did they seem to go out of order with calls? They ended the last class with #336 and it seems like they were calling people in the upper 400s I only saw one person in the mid 300s get the call I am in the upper 300s 38* and I gotta say I'm pretty pissed off because I think both classes are full. I wasn't sure if I was skipped so I called my investigator 100 times and never got threw to him I sent emails with no reply so I have no idea if I was skipped or if they went out of order but the whole process seems like a load of b@ll $hit to me I have no idea what to do now no one is of any help when I call investigations


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the same problem.... My list # is 25x, and I wa


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 28, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> I have the same problem.... My list # is 25x, and I wa



Who's your investigator?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the same problem.... My list # is 25x, and I was skipped over from the September class....My investigator keeps telling me to "just wait"....I have no idea why they don't make the calls in order....DCAS last week said they were up to #334....How are people getting calls with #'s like 460-480??


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 28, 2014)

Antony Hamilton


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 28, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> I have the same problem.... My list # is 25x, and I was skipped over from the September class....My investigator keeps telling me to "just wait"....I have no idea why they don't make the calls in order....DCAS last week said they were up to #334....How are people getting calls with #'s like 460-480??



Atleast you can contact your guy everytime I call investigations they tell me I must talk to my investigator and transfer me to his number which is disconnected when I call back their of no help the guy dosent answer my emails or anything I have no idea what to do. Before the last class I was called by a few different investigators questioning me about my military service and a past employer and threatened that if I was lying about anything I would be dropped I never heard anything after that I just don't understand what's going on and I wish someone at the department would give a :censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 28, 2014)

That's crazy!   I'm a retired police officer (20 years), and my investigator will call me with a question about my pension...then I hear nothing for months... I emailed my guy after I was skipped over in September, and he never answered me.


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm already certified as a paramedic in New York....figured the hiring process would be straight forward....


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know where to go from here I'm not sure if I can ask for another investigator to help me I've come to the conclusion that I missed out on this class so I guess I can try my luck with April which will probably actually be in May. I just hope I can get some solid answers by then


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 28, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> I'm already certified as a paramedic in New York....figured the hiring process would be straight forward....



You'd think they would be more helpful and strait forward with the hiring process considering all of their "now hiring" posters and all that


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Jan 28, 2014)

maybe you can ask for the investigator in charge....Peggy Quinn heads the investigation division....try talking to her....I'm thinking of doing the same thing.  I agree....they encourage you to apply at FDNY, and then ignore you when you have a question!


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 28, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> maybe you can ask for the investigator in charge....Peggy Quinn heads the investigation division....try talking to her....I'm thinking of doing the same thing.  I agree....they encourage you to apply at FDNY, and then ignore you when you have a question!



I guess I'll give that a shot tomorow


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

Calls are still going out. My lips partner got the call today

580 to 590s range


----------



## EmtMacho (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I'm in 55x and got no call


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

Idk than . They could be pulling my strings . I wouldn't think so though


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys
Would anyone know when we will receive our numbers and scores from the 4004 exam? I guess around March


also to anyone who took the medical how do they look at tattoos do they write them down or they don't care because I know that at Fdny has no tattoo policy and you can have whatever you want as long as it's not offensive


Thank you so much


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 30, 2014)

by the way good luck to everyone, hope to see you on the job


----------



## aq40 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm in the mid 1200s, and I received a letter for a physical for February. This is the first response I've gotten from them since DCAS emailed me my scores nearly 1 year ago


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 31, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I'm in the mid 1200s, and I received a letter for a physical for February. This is the first response I've gotten from them since DCAS emailed me my scores nearly 1 year ago



If you dont mind me asking, what was your score? I am guessing 70 and I thought they send the score out in a letter


----------



## aq40 (Jan 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what was your score? I am guessing 70 and I thought they send the score out in a letter



My score is 70, for just my EMT card, no experience. Like I said it was the first time I heard back from them since I got my scores in the mail in march 2013. I meant to say "mailed" autocorrect error lol


----------



## Jimazz (Jan 31, 2014)

My coworker 123x got his letter for a physical today for this sunday


----------



## EMTVeg (Jan 31, 2014)

Jimazz said:


> Is it just me or did they seem to go out of order with calls? They ended the last class with #336 and it seems like they were calling people in the upper 400s I only saw one person in the mid 300s get the call I am in the upper 300s 38* and I gotta say I'm pretty pissed off because I think both classes are full. I wasn't sure if I was skipped so I called my investigator 100 times and never got threw to him I sent emails with no reply so I have no idea if I was skipped or if they went out of order but the whole process seems like a load of b@ll $hit to me I have no idea what to do now no one is of any help when I call investigations




People get skipped over for various reasons. The background investigation process is lengthy. Also if they don't receive responses from your previous employers it can slow things down.


----------



## aq40 (Jan 31, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> People get skipped over for various reasons. The background investigation process is lengthy. Also if they don't receive responses from your previous employers it can slow things down.



If they fail to receive a response from 1 previous employer but get responses from all your others, do they hold you back?


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Feb 1, 2014)

No background investigation should take 10 months!  I was skipped over in September, and it looks like it's going to happen again for February... I had my intake interview in April, 2013, and my complete medical in May.... Some candidates on here had their interview in November, and were hired in January.... 2 months for some, and 10 months for others???   Total crap!


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Feb 1, 2014)

And it's not just "some people" being skipped over....From what I'm reading here, FDNY is jumping over 100's of people at a time!


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 1, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> And it's not just "some people" being skipped over....From what I'm reading here, FDNY is jumping over 100's of people at a time!




They aren't jumping over 100's of people. Everybody on the list isn't on this forum. Just because you don't hear from anybody in a group doesn't mean they were all skipped over just might mean that nobody in that number group uses this forum. Also lots of people don't pass all the steps. They have a standard of testing about 3x the number of people they need. If they need 100 people for a class coming up they will put through about 300 people. Statistically almost 2/3rds of those people will not pass the process and not be eligible for hire.


----------



## Bagpiper169 (Feb 1, 2014)

I understand that many people on the exam list are not on this forum, however, we are being hired as EMT's, not brain surgeons!  This lengthy background investigation process and lack of communication from our investigators is very frustrating... Apparently, years of experience and numerous certifications don't matter either....The original job application requires all this info, yet candidates are still skipped over...more than once...


----------



## aq40 (Feb 2, 2014)

Is there shift pay differencial for 3pm-11pm and 11pm-7am shifts?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 2, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Is there shift pay differencial for 3pm-11pm and 11pm-7am shifts?




No there is not


----------



## Jimazz (Feb 2, 2014)

Durring the investigation process if they decide they don't want you do they let you know that?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 2, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> No there is not



Really? I always thought there was always a guaranteed 10-15% raise on the 11pm-7am shift like PD. good to know


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 2, 2014)

They have shift differential in the field but you do not get it in the academy.


----------



## aq40 (Feb 2, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> They have shift differential in the field but you do not get it in the academy.



Yea that's what I meant to ask, what's the differncial percentage raise for 3-11 and 11-7 shift in the field?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 2, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Yea that's what I meant to ask, what's the differncial percentage raise for 3-11 and 11-7 shift in the field?




I see it on my check but don't know what the actual rate is.


----------



## aq40 (Feb 2, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> I see it on my check but don't know what the actual rate is.



Oh ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## Crackcicle (Feb 2, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Yea that's what I meant to ask, what's the differncial percentage raise for 3-11 and 11-7 shift in the field?




It's 10%. You won't get the differential from 1500-2300 for the whole shift. You would get it from about 1800-2300. 2300-0700 would get it for the whole shift.


----------



## aq40 (Feb 2, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> It's 10%. You won't get the differential from 1500-2300 for the whole shift. You would get it from about 1800-2300. 2300-0700 would get it for the whole shift.



That's pretty awesome!


----------



## EmtMacho (Feb 3, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> I understand that many people on the exam list are not on this forum, however, we are being hired as EMT's, not brain surgeons!  This lengthy background investigation process and lack of communication from our investigators is very frustrating... Apparently, years of experience and numerous certifications don't matter either....The original job application requires all this info, yet candidates are still skipped over...more than once...



Agree ,  I did everything and haven't heard from my investigator since Nov and judging from the forum it would be a waste of time if I call them as they tell you nothing. The least they can do is give you a heads up on what's the problem with your paperwork instead of just wait for a call. 

Or hell tell me that I'm not consider for FDNY and to move on. I can see why your pissed cause  my number 55x and I'm hearing people in the 590 getting calls and this anger me cause I could have been a 911 operator for nypd and now the job is gone.


----------



## EmtMacho (Feb 3, 2014)

So I'm guessing that this class is all but book and I shouldn't expect anything this week?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 3, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> So I'm guessing that this class is all but book and I shouldn't expect anything this week?




One guy in my class got the call 2 days before the class.


----------



## Jimazz (Feb 3, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> Agree ,  I did everything and haven't heard from my investigator since Nov and judging from the forum it would be a waste of time if I call them as they tell you nothing. The least they can do is give you a heads up on what's the problem with your paperwork instead of just wait for a call.
> 
> Or hell tell me that I'm not consider for FDNY and to move on. I can see why your pissed cause  my number 55x and I'm hearing people in the 590 getting calls and this anger me cause I could have been a 911 operator for nypd and now the job is gone.



No one answered me but I'm curious as well if they let you know if they don't want you


----------



## EmtMacho (Feb 3, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> One guy in my class got the call 2 days before the class.



Ok so I'll hold out some hope.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 3, 2014)

Bagpiper169 said:


> And it's not just "some people" being skipped over....From what I'm reading here, FDNY is jumping over 100's of people at a time!



Does this mean that those 100 or so people skipped over will have to apply again or fdny will come back to them at a later date in the future?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does this mean that those 100 or so people skipped over will have to apply again or fdny will come back to them at a later date in the future?



I think you have 4 years to get reinstated in the Department from the exam date. I know some people from the pervious exams are entering the academy of the 3024 exam. For example the 2004 test back in 2011. Usually those put on review on either psych, medical or investigation review.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 3, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I think you have 4 years to get reinstated in the Department from the exam date. I know some people from the pervious exams are entering the academy of the 3024 exam. For example the 2004 test back in 2011. Usually those put on review on either psych, medical or investigation review.



Thank you, that clears it up.

What are some things that they can deny you for/not hire?

I'm sure someone with no tickets, no felonys, passes physical and medical should clearly get in. ?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thank you, that clears it up.
> 
> What are some things that they can deny you for/not hire?
> 
> I'm sure someone with no tickets, no felonys, passes physical and medical should clearly get in. ?



I can't give a straight forward answer cause I have no affiliation with the FDNY. But from what I hear being dishonest or poor character can get you DQ'ed. And even misdemeanors arrests.


----------



## Jimazz (Feb 3, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I can't give a straight forward answer cause I have no affiliation with the FDNY. But from what I hear being dishonest or poor character can get you DQ'ed. And even misdemeanors arrests.



Do they atleast let you know?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 3, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I can't give a straight forward answer cause I have no affiliation with the FDNY. But from what I hear being dishonest or poor character can get you DQ'ed. And even misdemeanors arrests.



What about arrests, in which charges were dismissed and sealed (because you stayed good for a year) and you have a DOH letter saying they found nothing on you and allowed you to certify as an emt w/o a problem


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 3, 2014)

Jimazz said:


> Do they atleast let you know?




I have never heard of someone hearing from headquarters that they were not being considered unless it was because you didn't pass the medical or psych test. All my answers are personal though, I just let you know from my experience and the experiences of people I know.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What about arrests, in which charges were dismissed and sealed (because you stayed good for a year) and you have a DOH letter saying they found nothing on you and allowed you to certify as an emt w/o a problem




That is not something someone on this forum can give you an answer to as none of us are investigators. Just be honest with ur investigator and they should let you know.


----------



## Fsanacore (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey everyone, i haven’t been on in a while so i don’t know if this has been answered or not but I just got my letter for the psychological exam scheduled for 2/15. Does anyone have any info on what to expect/prepare for? Thanks!


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Hey everyone, i haven’t been on in a while so i don’t know if this has been answered or not but I just got my letter for the psychological exam scheduled for 2/15. Does anyone have any info on what to expect/prepare for? Thanks!



500 plus questions of " do u hear voices"


----------



## Fsanacore (Feb 4, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 500 plus questions of " do u hear voices"



lmao, sounds good


----------



## 46Young (Feb 4, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 500 plus questions of " do u hear voices"



I took the test in 2005, before deciding to move to VA. I see that nothing's changed. They also ask you five or ten different ways if you love your mother and father. They make you draw pictures, too. That was funny.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 4, 2014)

46Young said:


> I took the test in 2005, before deciding to move to VA. I see that nothing's changed. They also ask you five or ten different ways if you love your mother and father. They make you draw pictures, too. That was funny.




Lol they took the drawing pictures part out. My favorite question had something to do with, "do wind storms terrify you?" Lol


----------



## aq40 (Feb 5, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Lol they took the drawing pictures part out. My favorite question had something to do with, "do wind storms terrify you?" Lol



Is the psych exam written and oral?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 5, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Is the psych exam written and oral?




Written


----------



## aq40 (Feb 5, 2014)

It's the standardized MMPI-2 test with about 600+ questions of true and false answers, right?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 5, 2014)

aq40 said:


> It's the standardized MMPI-2 test with about 600+ questions of true and false questions, right?




Yes, all true false.


----------



## Jimazz (Feb 5, 2014)

Still haven't heard back from my investigator on why I was skipped over...guy won't answer my emails and his phone seems to be disconnected. Every time I call investigations they won't help they just tell me they will leave him a message for me....anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 5, 2014)

Jimazz said:


> Still haven't heard back from my investigator on why I was skipped over...guy won't answer my emails and his phone seems to be disconnected. Every time I call investigations they won't help they just tell me they will leave him a message for me....anyone else in the same boat?




Also keep in mind they are trying to get this class all set that starts on Monday and they just finished approving over 300 people for the fire academy that started a couple weeks ago. If you call next week they might have a bit more info.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 5, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> I have never heard of someone hearing from headquarters that they were not being considered unless it was because you didn't pass the medical or psych test. All my answers are personal though, I just let you know from my experience and the experiences of people I know.



So basically after a few years of not hearing back anything you just assume they don't want you?


----------



## EmtMacho (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok I got a letter from FDNY about my medical stating that I have mild abmormalies. Looking at the numbers there good (I did donate a kidney). What do I do now ?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 5, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> Ok I got a letter from FDNY about my medical stating that I have mild abmormalies. Looking at the numbers there good (I did donate a kidney). What do I do now ?




Did it say you were approved?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 5, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> Ok I got a letter from FDNY about my medical stating that I have mild abmormalies. Looking at the numbers there good (I did donate a kidney). What do I do now ?




I believe mine said mine were "acceptable"


----------



## EmtMacho (Feb 5, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> I believe mine said mine were "acceptable"



It jus says I have mild abnormality and if you want your pcp to check it out. It also says that the letter not a notification of your candidacy qualification. Also gives me a guideline out exisces and crap like that


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone know the possible start date for next academy. I know the day I went in to meet the investigator ,the director said  they were canvassing us for Feb/April academy.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 7, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Does anyone know the possible start date for next academy. I know the day I went in to meet the investigator ,the director said  they were canvassing us for Feb/April academy.




Well the last academy finished December 4th and this one is starting Feb 10th. The program is 9 weeks long. Sometimes they run them back to back and sometimes they have a break between.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 7, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Does anyone know the possible start date for next academy. I know the day I went in to meet the investigator ,the director said  they were canvassing us for Feb/April academy.




Once these guys start on Monday one if them will probably hear when the next academy will be


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 7, 2014)

does anyone know when we should be expecting our list numbers from test 4004


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Once these guys start on Monday one if them will probably hear when the next academy will be



Thank you.

My old partner got his gear the otha day ...not gonna lie I'm a lil jealous lol


----------



## aq40 (Feb 7, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> does anyone know when we should be expecting our list numbers from test 4004



The list will probably be established around march-April of this year and then you possibly won't hear back for another 3-12 months depending on your list number


----------



## aq40 (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck to all who took the PAT today, there was roughly about 50 of us. You guys weren't kidding the stairmill had a lot of people failing. It's rough on the legs, all you have to do is control your breathing and push yourself. Sing a song for 3 minutes and it'll be done before you know it. To all those who moved on, congrats for the unfortunate ones I wish you the best. Start running and working out and give it another try, don't give up brothers and sisters. Best of luck!


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Tomorrow question*

Hey anyone going to metrotech or for those who have been there on the first day of our appointment....How much of the dress uniform do we wear? Lost my paper in an auto accident. Thanks!


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 9, 2014)

DutchessEMT45 said:


> Hey anyone going to metrotech or for those who have been there on the first day of our appointment....How much of the dress uniform do we wear? Lost my paper in an auto accident. Thanks!




Light blue long sleeve shirt, work pants, smooth belt, boots, tie, tie clip, collar pins, watch, bring black ink pen.


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Feb 9, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Light blue long sleeve shirt, work pants, smooth belt, boots, tie, tie clip, collar pins, watch, bring black ink pen.


Thanks for your quick reply! Awesome


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 9, 2014)

DutchessEMT45 said:


> Hey anyone going to metrotech or for those who have been there on the first day of our appointment....How much of the dress uniform do we wear? Lost my paper in an auto accident. Thanks!




No problem. Also tall black socks


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Feb 9, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Light blue long sleeve shirt, work pants, smooth belt, boots, tie, tie clip, collar pins, watch, bring black ink pen.



Wait so no dress shoes? and no hat and no class A jacket. But you still wear the dress shirt.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 9, 2014)

DutchessEMT45 said:


> Wait so no dress shoes? and no hat and no class A jacket. But you still wear the dress shirt.




That is correct. What other shirt you gonna wear? That is what I did for mine in September.


----------



## DutchessEMT45 (Feb 9, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> That is correct. What other shirt you gonna wear? That is what I did for mine in September.



Very true. Guess I am more used to when you wear the dress shirt its like a parade that you wear the whole outfit. Got it though. Thanks


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 9, 2014)

DutchessEMT45 said:


> Very true. Guess I am more used to when you wear the dress shirt its like a parade that you wear the whole outfit. Got it though. Thanks




You aren't going to a parade haha good luck in the academy.


----------



## ksquire222 (Feb 9, 2014)

DutchessEMT45 said:


> Wait so no dress shoes? and no hat and no class A jacket. But you still wear the dress shirt.



Don't forget your $9 money order and beneficiary form.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 9, 2014)

aq40 said:


> The list will probably be established around march-April of this year and then you possibly won't hear back for another 3-12 months depending on your list number



And then they start calling for the physical?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 9, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> And then they start calling for the physical?



Most likely, the first time I hear back after the DCAS confirmation is when they send you a physical notice a week before actually test. I suggest that you try eating healthier and working out. I'm in decent shape and my legs still felt like noodles last 30 secs on the stair mill.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> And then they start calling for the physical?




No, they will exhaust the current list before they start doing anything with the new list. I was in the 300's of the list they are currently on. I applied in Sept 2012. I got my list number in March of 2013. Physical was April 2013, Intake was June, medical was the end of June, and psych was July. I was hiring in September of 2014. There are a lot of variables though that effect how fast or slow the process goes.


----------



## aq40 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm assuming they'll be done with 3024 over the next few months. Most of us that took the PAT this past sunday were in the upper 1200s close to 1300s. The list pretty much ends before 1320 on exam 3024.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 10, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I'm assuming they'll be done with 3024 over the next few months. Most of us that took the PAT this past sunday were in the upper 1200s close to 1300s. The list pretty much ends before 1320 on exam 3024.



So basically 1320 people applied it seems?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So basically 1320 people applied it seems?



3024? Yea roughly about 1320 eligibles.


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it true that whoever applied first has a better list number , who have the same score ? How do they put the 70's in order.. Who's the first 70 and who's the last ?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 10, 2014)

I heard its by the last 5 digits of your social in numerical order, I'm not sure.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 10, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Is it true that whoever applied first has a better list number , who have the same score ? How do they put the 70's in order.. Who's the first 70 and who's the last ?




It's by social


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 12, 2014)

aq40 said:


> 3024? Yea roughly about 1320 eligibles.



So after they weed out felonies, bad driving records, people fail physical, people drop out,  out of those 1300 how many graduate roughly and become emts and medics?


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 12, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So after they weed out felonies, bad driving records, people fail physical, people drop out,  out of those 1300 how many graduate roughly and become emts and medics?




They don't publish those numbers and that 1300 are all EMT's. Medics are on seperate lists.


----------



## ksquire222 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just a little FYI for those awaiting upcoming classes:

I'm in the current class and in talking to a couple of the others, the highest number I've heard they reached for this class is in the 580s. Also, the instructor stated that they are going to be doing a class in April. I'll update if I hear of a higher number or updated date for the next class.


----------



## aq40 (Feb 12, 2014)

What's the class size btw? And I heard there's usually two going on, one in the morning and another in the evening.


----------



## ksquire222 (Feb 12, 2014)

aq40 said:


> What's the class size btw? And I heard there's usually two going on, one in the morning and another in the evening.



It's about 90 between the two classes. I'm in the evening. 42 in ours.


----------



## aq40 (Feb 12, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> It's about 90 between the two classes. I'm in the evening. 42 in ours.



That's pretty small I always assumed it was like 100-150 in each class.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea I thought they usually do 75/75  ..Geesh that's a small class.

What's the graduation date?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think graduation is late march/early April they started in January and there's an April class set I believe.


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 12, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I think graduation is late march/early April they started in January and there's an April class set I believe.




The started Feb 10th. They didn't start In Jan.


----------



## Jimazz (Feb 12, 2014)

called up investigations and asked to speak to peggy quin but they transferred me to my actual investigator finally(ive been trying for 3 weeks) and he told me head of investigations is reviewing my packet, atleast I heard something and I know im not dropped...


----------



## aq40 (Feb 12, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> The started Feb 10th. They didn't start In Jan.



Sorry meant to say feb


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 12, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Sorry meant to say feb




No need to apologize haha


----------



## aq40 (Feb 12, 2014)

The funny thing is that I was thinking about something in January while writing that post and I actually wrote January when every one on this thread has said feb 10 over and over again these past few weeks lol


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 12, 2014)

aq40 said:


> The funny thing is that I was thinking about something in January while writing that post and I actually wrote January when every one on this thread has said feb 10 over and over again these past few weeks lol




I agree the class sounds small. I have a friend in the day class. My class was big I know they said and we had a total of 120 I think. 80 in my day class and 40 at night.


----------



## james1234 (Feb 12, 2014)

long time follower first post.  So if I did my math correct that means they went through about 230 people for the class of 150 in september and they went through about 275 for the class of 90 in Feb.  So this means people in the late 800's have a chance for April you think?


----------



## aq40 (Feb 12, 2014)

Depends some people turn the job down cause either they've gotten hired with NYPD or other city governments agency. Or decided to continue on with school. It's really unpredictable cause some times 300 go thro the process and a few drop it and then 300 GP thro the process and only half take the job or are DQ'd


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi
For anyone who went through the medical, for the vision exam part, do they make you read a chart from 20 feet or do they just use a machine that you look into?

Thank you


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Hi
> 
> For anyone who went through the medical, for the vision exam part, do they make you read a chart from 20 feet or do they just use a machine that you look into?
> 
> ...




It's a machine you look into


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 25, 2014)

Should be getting our numbers within the next two weeks, 1400 people on the list


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 25, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Should be getting our numbers within the next two weeks, 1400 people on the list



That's great news. 

How do you know how many people are on it?


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 25, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That's great news.
> 
> How do you know how many people are on it?



Friends with someone who's father is high up..let's hope our numbers are decent


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 25, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Friends with someone who's father is high up..let's hope our numbers are decent



I agree, I am keeping my fingers crossed. :unsure:


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 27, 2014)

Some of my friends got their list # today, their in the 1xx


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 27, 2014)

Those are good numbers,  ours should come any day now


----------



## medic308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Got my list number 2xx


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 27, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Got my list number 2xx



Got mine 49x


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 27, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Got my list number 2xx



How many points did you have?  I know it has to be over 70?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 27, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Got mine 49x


How many points did you have?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 27, 2014)

List number # 2xx
Score: 80

Can anyone tell me if this is a good number and whether its better thab lets say 1400 or it doesn't matter?


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> List number # 2xx
> Score: 80
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a good number and whether its better thab lets say 1400 or it doesn't matter?



I got a 75.. It matters in that you will most likely be in the first academy when they start our list. It's a great number out of 1400


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 27, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> I got a 75.. It matters in that you will most likely be in the first academy when they start our list. It's a great number out of 1400



I wonder when the physical letters will start going out


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 27, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> I got a 75.. It matters in that you will most likely be in the first academy when they start our list. It's a great number out of 1400



Did you get those extra points for cevo?


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 28, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Did you get those extra points for cevo?



I think I did, either that or the hazmat training but hey I'm not questioning/complaining.. I know someone else with a 75 who's in the 1100's so yeah. Physical letters.. Hopefully since our numbers are decent it will be within 2-3 months


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> I think I did, either that or the hazmat training but hey I'm not questioning/complaining.. I know someone else with a 75 who's in the 1100's so yeah. Physical letters.. Hopefully since our numbers are decent it will be within 2-3 months



I agree.

Hey, does your dcas letter alao say weight 100% ? I have no idea whay that means:wacko:


----------



## JRellsz (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah they all say that


----------



## Stitch276 (Feb 28, 2014)

*i got it!*

Hey guys! Just got my list number in too.  1##!!!! Really hoping make the academy in October just gotta find a place to live in nyc now lol. 4Hrs both ways isnt a drive i want everyday lol any ideas?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Hey guys! Just got my list number in too.  1##!!!! Really hoping make the academy in October just gotta find a place to live in nyc now lol. 4Hrs both ways isnt a drive i want everyday lol any ideas?



Isn't the first academy in September? 
You can try nj or brooklyn or bronx,  not the best places to live but the most cheapest and then when your pay goes up you can move to a better place I currently live in Brooklyn


----------



## Stitch276 (Feb 28, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Isn't the first academy in September?
> You can try nj or brooklyn or bronx,  not the best places to live but the most cheapest and then when your pay goes up you can move to a better place I currently live in Brooklyn




Cool, thanks. I don't make much in RI so it'll be hard to save for, but I'll find a way. Do they have cheap places down there? Or are they all pretty expensive? I need to support my place in ny for the academy and a wide and kids in RI.... i need to find a way even if i have to split an apartment.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Cool, thanks. I don't make much in RI so it'll be hard to save for, but I'll find a way. Do they have cheap places down there? Or are they all pretty expensive? I need to support my place in ny for the academy and a wide and kids in RI.... i need to find a way even if i have to split an apartment.



you could always rent a room which will be the cheapest option you can always rent a studio in a bad part of town for around $1000 all utilities included but I mean it's expensive and cheap depending on where you go you can find a room for like four or five hundred bucks a month in places like Ridgewood Queens and Maspeth Queens and maybe even Chinatown Brooklyn


----------



## Stitch276 (Feb 28, 2014)

So the first academy is supposed to start in September? I heard August, but then again that's not far apart so i don't think it really matters. Ideas when agility calls will be made?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> So the first academy is supposed to start in September? I heard August, but then again that's not far apart so i don't think it really matters. Ideas when agility calls will be made?



my guess is the physical exam the letters could arrive in a month to 3 months and then of course is that psychological meeting with the investigator the medical not necessarily in that order and the calorie is around September or so graduate in 10 weeks pobably start working around January


----------



## Stitch276 (Feb 28, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> you could always rent a room which will be the cheapest option you can always rent a studio in a bad part of town for around $1000 all utilities included but I mean it's expensive and cheap depending on where you go you can find a room for like four or five hundred bucks a month in places like Ridgewood Queens and Maspeth Queens and maybe even Chinatown Brooklyn



Yeah $1000 it's easy more than i can afford. Renting a 3 bedroom apartment right now for 750. So i guess a room it is! Thanks for all the info. Your a huge help.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Yeah $1000 it's easy more than i can afford. Renting a 3 bedroom apartment right now for 750. So i guess a room it is! Thanks for all the info. Your a huge help.



yeah no problem if you have any questions you could private message me and you having experience you can easily get a job here doing transport or maybe even the hospital but you will get high for transport and you'll make 11 dollars an hour depending on where you work there's always over time but yeah you could always stay where you are and just drive down until Academy starts


----------



## Stitch276 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, i know a few guys on the job and they don't even have that much info. They still do the physical agility? Or is it just medical and psych now?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Yeah $1000 it's easy more than i can afford. Renting a 3 bedroom apartment right now for 750. So i guess a room it is! Thanks for all the info. Your a huge help.



my list number is in the 200's and reading the earlier post on this forum from the 2012 exam people around my number got basically hired in under a year so we're looking at the same time and you probably sooner since you're in the hundreds


----------



## Stitch276 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, i was gonna drive down for all appointments then move for the academy. Gives me time to save.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Wow, i know a few guys on the job and they don't even have that much info. They still do the physical agility? Or is it just medical and psych now?



first they call you for the physical then the intake tThe psych then the medical and I think that's it

I know quite a few people working and I always read the forums,  thats where I get the info


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Yeah, i was gonna drive down for all appointments then move for the academy. Gives me time to save.



that sounds like the best plan


----------



## EMTVeg (Feb 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Hey guys! Just got my list number in too.  1##!!!! Really hoping make the academy in October just gotta find a place to live in nyc now lol. 4Hrs both ways isnt a drive i want everyday lol any ideas?




I live in sugar hill Harlem in manhattan. I love it. Easy commute to any borough. The academy was rough but after that all is well.


----------



## aq40 (Mar 1, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> I live in sugar hill Harlem in manhattan. I love it. Easy commute to any borough. The academy was rough but after that all is well.



Yea I hear PT can be rough if ur not in decent shape. If you don't work out, I suggest you start from what I hear from friends. Practice on your cardio and push-ups.


----------



## Eddie2170 (Mar 1, 2014)

From just having gone through the process

Good luck to everyone

If you are low on the list, expect to start roughly a year from Submitting Date

If you are a little higher expect 1.5 years (i was in the 400's i fell in here)

For those of you who just got letters expect an agility test spring/early summer, a psych & medical in the fall, as well as an investigation

Obviously if you are higher or very high expect a little sooner and vise versa for those of you lower

If you mess up on your investigation, miss/forget/mess up paperwork, move without notifying, lie, cheat, etc. etc. push out your time or expect to be removed from the process. Look at prior posters, if you are not on top of your paperwork/investigation they will skip over you, you are replaceable with the next few hundred people in line.

If you do what you're told, do what you have to do, listen & follow directions, keep your head down ears open & mouth shut you will all be fine & will have a nice easy process.

Be patient, if you really want it, you go through the steps its more tedious than anything.

Again good luck to everyone.

And fyi they are still calling from the 2012 list, an academy is starting in april-ish


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 1, 2014)

Eddie2170 said:


> From just having gone through the process
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best post and I completely agree! Head down, ears open, mouth shut, and follow directions to the T.


----------



## medic308 (Mar 1, 2014)

Disregard


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats a good point,  ears open, mouth closed

Can anyone who went through the process state what kind of documents they ask for during intake such as birth certificate etc, so people can start getting them ready. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thats a good point,  ears open, mouth closed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They give you a list during ur physical. You will have plenty of time to get the items together.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 2, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> They give you a list during ur physical. You will have plenty of time to get the items together.



Thanks


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 3, 2014)

Doors anyone know what that agility test consists of? I know there's a stairmill, but what else?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Doors anyone know what that agility test consists of? I know there's a stairmill, but what else?



Copy and paste

The Hiring Process…
Is a pain in the neck, not gonna lie. You have the Physical agility test which is a stair master (with a 40lb vest on) for like 3 minutes, then upper body and lower body endurance tests… You’ll be given a sheet with the mailing for the notice to appear for the test on what to expect that day. The psych isn’t hard just tedious, when I took it there were about 700 true or false questions total on anything and everything you could ever think of, plus you had to draw 3 pictures (not kidding and I SUCK at drawing haha) The medical is from what I hear the step that trips everyone up. That’s a LONG day at FDNY HQ (MetroTech) and they do: vitals, blood work, eyes and ears testing, a chest x-ray, then they weigh you and you meet with a Dept Doctor. The weight part disqualifies a lot of candidates, but not for good… They give you the opportunity to loose the weight and come back right where you were in the hiring process. Get through the Physical agility test, the psych, the medical and a meet with your investigator you’re done. Then you wait and wait AND WAIT for the call… When they call they’ll offer you the job and the academy begins.

The Academy….
Was AWESOME, great experience! The FDNY EMS academy is 9 weeks long and starts with a refresher course (or basic EMT course if they’re putting a class of civilians with NO medical training through). The refresher part is just about the first 5 weeks of the academy. Combined with daily physical training (Running and weight training) you’ll also work on a lot of EMS skills ex. moving and lifting patients with EMS equipment and your regular state skills. Once you pass the State exam they let you wear the uniform… Then the fun begins, you’ll start going through the EVOC training, rotations (in the field on an ambulance and at the FDNY EMS dispatch)… you go through some HazMat training, you’ll do some drills at the FDNY Fire academy on Randalls Island. You also do Ops training (some boring lecture classes on the operations of the FDNY EMS, they’ll give you a Ops Guide the size of 4 textbooks haha) Also scenarios, that’s where they give you a radio an ambulance and equipment and set up a fake call, you’ll go in and perform your patient assessment, treatments, packaging and moving the patient to the ambulance. It’s a great time, stressful in some aspects but you come out of it a better EMT… Trust me, if you put your mind to it and work for it, you’ll get it.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome top have a good breakdown of what to expect. Thanks a million.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Awesome top have a good breakdown of what to expect. Thanks a million.



You're in the 100s
The whole process will be fast for you


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 4, 2014)

I really can't wait. Between waiting my whole life for this opportunity,  like most. I almost cried when my wife sent me the picture of my letter and number lol. Where are you in the 200`s? Low or high?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You're in the 100s
> The whole process will be fast for you



I really hope so. Been waiting to long for this.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 4, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I really hope so. Been waiting to long for this.



Yes,  I don't want to work any private,  nor Any hospital as much as I want fdny


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 4, 2014)

I received my medical date in the mail last week but had to reschedule, i will be in the west coast that day. Think i got myself put on the bottom of the list again? :unsure:


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> I received my medical date in the mail last week but had to reschedule, i will be in the west coast that day. Think i got myself put on the bottom of the list again? :unsure:




Yup


----------



## phoppey (Mar 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> I received my medical date in the mail last week but had to reschedule, i will be in the west coast that day. Think i got myself put on the bottom of the list again? :unsure:



What day is your medical scheduled for? And where are you on the list?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> I received my medical date in the mail last week but had to reschedule, i will be in the west coast that day. Think i got myself put on the bottom of the list again? :unsure:



You're from exam 3024 sept 2012 right??
And most likely, got to call and ask to reschedule


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yes,  I don't want to work any private,  nor Any hospital as much as I want fdny



I hear ya. Been working private up here since 2008... I'm just tired of dialysis lol. Private is not why I went to school. It's not why I'm in the field. I understand people have to get out of the hospital to rehab or cant drive..... call a family member. Not that I'm not caring, i am, but you can only take so many years of the renal round up before things start to get frazzled lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 4, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I hear ya. Been working private up here since 2008... I'm just tired of dialysis lol. Private is not why I went to school. It's not why I'm in the field. I understand people have to get out of the hospital to rehab or cant drive..... call a family member. Not that I'm not caring, i am, but you can only take so many years of the renal round up before things start to get frazzled lol



I agree I recently became an EMT and after a month or two I was tired of dialysis and Er discharges which is why I work now ALS and on the weekends there are two reasons for this working ALS we don't have Dr discharges nor dialysis as it is on the weekends we have emergencies they went from chest pain to an mi and also I get to drive the mod which prepares for the FDNY EVOC and just in general I gain experience driving lights and sirens and working with paramedics


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You're from exam 3024 sept 2012 right??
> And most likely, got to call and ask to reschedule



Yes, exam 3024 list no.812. This was my last step, i completed everything else. I was scheduled for March 11th at 6:45am. I called my investigator and she informed me that i would just be scheduled for the next exam date (of which she did not know). I hope she's right. I had to email CID to request a new date.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Yes, exam 3024 list no.812. This was my last step, i completed everything else. I was scheduled for March 11th at 6:45am. I called my investigator and she informed me that i would just be scheduled for the next exam date (of which she did not know). I hope she's right. I had to email CID to request a new date.



Hopefully the next one is in a month or two


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Hopefully the next one is in a month or two



Yea hopefully. If your in the other side of the country on the exam date do they really expect you to fly back? CRAZY!


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 4, 2014)

That's what i did. I was on a double BLS truck for a bit, then when got an interfacility transport contract. Was a paramedic lvl truck and was the best choice i made. Now i'm at another company and working nothing but ALS. Good part is ALS doesnt do discharges, ONLY 911.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 4, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> That's what i did. I was on a double BLS truck for a bit, then when got an interfacility transport contract. Was a paramedic lvl truck and was the best choice i made. Now i'm at another company and working nothing but ALS. Good part is ALS doesnt do discharges, ONLY 911.



Yes, I can't handle riding the van and doing dialysis, it's as if the mod demands respect on the road haha, but on a serious note, 90% of calls are emergencies and I am abke to get my hands wet, with either 3 or 12 leads, administration of meds etc, it's a great thing for when you want to become a medic as it will take out most of the stress you will encounter on your ride alongs during medic school.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yes, I can't handle riding the van and doing dialysis, it's as if the mod demands respect on the road haha, but on a serious note, 90% of calls are emergencies and I am abke to get my hands wet, with either 3 or 12 leads, administration of meds etc, it's a great thing for when you want to become a medic as it will take out most of the stress you will encounter on your ride alongs during medic school.



It really does. I'd like to get my medic through the department, and I'm much more comfortable now trying it then before I was on an ALS truck. You just learn so much more.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anybody else on here in the 100's or 200's?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know the start date for Aprils academy?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Does anyone know the start date for Aprils academy?



Not quite sure. was hearing middle of the month but can ask again. would your investigator or the recruit line know?


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a medical exam scheduled after March 11th?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Does anyone have a medical exam scheduled after March 11th?



Haven't gotten a medical letter, or even an agility letter yet. You on 3024 or 4004?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Not quite sure. was hearing middle of the month but can ask again. would your investigator or the recruit line know?



Yea I was down at metro tech Friday and the investigator would only say, "sometime in April"


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Haven't gotten a medical letter, or even an agility letter yet. You on 3024 or 4004?



Exam 3024, list no.812 

I took the exam September 2012 and went for my agility November 2013. After the agility, everything esle was about three weeks to a month apart from each other.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Exam 3024, list no.812
> 
> I took the exam September 2012 and went for my agility November 2013. After the agility, everything esle was about three weeks to a month apart from each other.



Being in the100's i hope it moves a lot faster for me. I hear they're lookibg for a lot of guys in the Bronx. My buddies looking forward to it he's tired of being mandated lol. I was told his station is really hurting for people.


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Being in the100's i hope it moves a lot faster for me. I hear they're lookibg for a lot of guys in the Bronx. My buddies looking forward to it he's tired of being mandated lol. I was told his station is really hurting for people.



yea, it should move faster for you with a number in the 100's


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> yea, it should move faster for you with a number in the 100's



You know how comforting it is to hear that? Lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> You know how comforting it is to hear that? Lol



If everything goes fine, you'll be done with physical in a few weeks, the rest will soon follow and should be In September academy


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> If everything goes fine, you'll be done with physical in a few weeks, the rest will soon follow and should be In September academy



few weeks? you think it'll be that quick? i know they're pushing to get guys into the academy, but you think they're gonna move that fast?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> few weeks? you think it'll be that quick? i know they're pushing to get guys into the academy, but you think they're gonna move that fast?



Last exam, 3024, someone who was in low 100s,  got her list # beginning of march, physical was end of march and everything else followed a few weeks of each other and she got into the first class, granted they had earlier classes but that was for the test given a year earlier and they were finishing up with people


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> few weeks? you think it'll be that quick? i know they're pushing to get guys into the academy, but you think they're gonna move that fast?



Why are they pushing people? Low amount of guys on streets?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Why are they pushing people? Low amount of guys on streets?



Yeah, i got a friend in the Bronx says he cant wait for the new academy. He's tired of being mandated lol. Says his station is hurting bad for people, says a few more are too.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Last exam, 3024, someone who was in low 100s,  got her list # beginning of march, physical was end of march and everything else followed a few weeks of each other and she got into the first class, granted they had earlier classes but that was for the test given a year earlier and they were finishing up with people



wow... wasnt expecting it to be that fast


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

So now im hoping they push us all through really quick. Its looking like you'll prolly make the first class too lukgiel.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Yeah, i got a friend in the Bronx says he cant wait for the new academy. He's tired of being mandated lol. Says his station is hurting bad for people, says a few more are too.



Well, that's great news for us. :censored::censored::censored::censored: I wouldn't mind working in the bronx


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah it is. I think it would be nice in either the bronx or manhattan.
the bronx has more traumas, and manhattan has more medicals... guess it all depends on what you like lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> yeah it is. I think it would be nice in either the bronx or manhattan.
> the bronx has more traumas, and manhattan has more medicals... guess it all depends on what you like lol



Bronx has a higher population of awesome spanish chicks
Manhattan has a higher population of awesome white chicks

Guess it all depends on what you like haha
My friebd who works manhattan told me you're like a celebrity with the tourists there


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 5, 2014)

lol, we'll have ta watch out for the paparazzi the wont we lol.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 7, 2014)

So what's everyone up to? Training? Planning? Praying? Lol, threads quiet. What's everybody doing to get ready?


----------



## aq40 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> So what's everyone up to? Training? Planning? Praying? Lol, threads quiet. What's everybody doing to get ready?



Did my physical for exam 3024 in early February, haven't heard back since.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 8, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Did my physical for exam 3024 in early February, haven't heard back since.



What was your list #


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 8, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> So what's everyone up to? Training? Planning? Praying? Lol, threads quiet. What's everybody doing to get ready?



Quitting smoking,  bad habit I picked up about 2 years ago


----------



## aq40 (Mar 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What was your list #



Late 12xxs on 3024.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 9, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Quitting smoking,  bad habit I picked up about 2 years ago




Will that's a good idea lol. Might help a bit. I'm thinking about starting insanity get ready fast so i know im in shape. Not that I'm fat and floppy lol. Been working in ems since 2008 and eas a volly before that. I should be ready, bit i wanna make sure. Any body done insanity? How is it?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

Next class is supposed to start 4/21/14

Was down at metrotech this morning.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 10, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Next class is supposed to start 4/21/14
> 
> Was down at metrotech this morning.



Thats in referral to people from exam # 3024 right?
My guess first academy for #4004 is around or in September.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thats in referral to people from exam # 3024 right?
> My guess first academy for #4004 is around or in September.



Yea for 3024. 

You guys at the top of the new list may start in June/July academy depending on how many is left from 3024. Atleast that's what happened last yr.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 10, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yea for 3024.
> 
> You guys at the top of the new list may start in June/July academy depending on how many is left from 3024. Atleast that's what happened last yr.



Then that would mean the physical/intake etc would come really quickly.  Do they ever have people from different exams in one class?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Then that would mean the physical/intake etc would come really quickly.  Do they ever have people from different exams in one class?



Yea. My sis was on 2004 she's in the academy now


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 10, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yea. My sis was on 2004 she's in the academy now



Awesome,  imagine working with her haha


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Awesome,  imagine working with her haha



Lol that would be crazy


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 10, 2014)

The news just keeps getting better and better!  Lol


----------



## ksquire222 (Mar 11, 2014)

Currently in the academy. According to one of the instructors, they will have a class of about 90 on April 21, a class of 60 in June/July, then a class of 150 in September. Good luck to those waiting. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 11, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> Currently in the academy. According to one of the instructors, they will have a class of about 90 on April 21, a class of 60 in June/July, then a class of 150 in September. Good luck to those waiting. Feel free to ask any questions.



First class for exam 4004 will be sept I'm guessing


----------



## phoppey (Mar 11, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> First class for exam 4004 will be sept I'm guessing



September class will probably be the last of the people from 3024 and some people from 4004


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everybody list 16* for #4004, I appreciate all the info provided in this thread. I wish all of you well with your journey through the academy, with that said I wouldn't mind a September or later academy for myself my time management isn't the best been up for 2 days now without sleep and medic school will be over by then that would be perfect timing to get myself in order and get rid of these old habits. Anyone here take the exam for firefighter #2000? Thats always been my childhood dream.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 11, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Hey everybody list 16* for #4004, I appreciate all the info provided in this thread. I wish all of you well with your journey through the academy, with that said I wouldn't mind a September or later academy for myself my time management isn't the best been up for 2 days now without sleep and medic school will be over by then that would be perfect timing to get myself in order and get rid of these old habits. Anyone here take the exam for firefighter #2000? Thats always been my childhood dream.



As far as the fire side goes, go to the fire forum

If you plan on being a medic, that's great, but most people frown upon using the ems side to advance to fire


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 11, 2014)

phoppey said:


> September class will probably be the last of the people from 3024 and some people from 4004



Still that many left from 3024?


----------



## phoppey (Mar 11, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Still that many left from 3024?



Yea i think people that are like 1200 still have only gotten there physical letters so idk if they would all make the june class


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 11, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea i think people that are like 1200 still have only gotten there physical letters so idk if they would all make the june class



Geez


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Mar 11, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> As far as the fire side goes, go to the fire forum
> 
> If you plan on being a medic, that's great, but most people frown upon using the ems side to advance to fire



I'm not advancing to fire I took the OC in 2012. In order to "advance" you need atleast 2 years on with fdny I believe. Been a tech for 5 years now if my plan was to backdoor my way in I would have.  I was just curious if there was anyone in a similar position. God forbid there are people who want to work as a firefighter/medic.


----------



## Crackcicle (Mar 11, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> I'm not advancing to fire I took the OC in 2012. In order to "advance" you need atleast 2 years on with fdny I believe. Been a tech for 5 years now if my plan was to backdoor my way in I would have.  I was just curious if there was anyone in a similar position. God forbid there are people who want to work as a firefighter/medic.




If it were to work as a firefighter/medic there probably wouldn't be as much resentment... Just to be a firefighter is the issue


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 11, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> I'm not advancing to fire I took the OC in 2012. In order to "advance" you need atleast 2 years on with fdny I believe. Been a tech for 5 years now if my plan was to backdoor my way in I would have.  I was just curious if there was anyone in a similar position. God forbid there are people who want to work as a firefighter/medic.



I believe it's a year, regardless of that, the exam is given before the oc, so you will get 2-4 years with EMS anyway.
I was going to take the oc, but as we know,  priority goes to minorities,  so I didn't want the hassle of someone lower than me getting in, and I do want to be a rescue medic.

Amen to what you said about als fire fighters haha


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys do know there are fdny firefighters whom still work as medics right? Medic school would be a waste if I was just planning to be a firefighter. Outside of New York medic/firefighter is a normal occurrence. I don't see how preference is given to "minorities" I took the same exam as 40,000+ other people and received a good score and your telling preference got me this far? Ok...  I can see where this is going,  good luck at the academy everyone.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> You guys do know there are fdny firefighters whom still work as medics right? Medic school would be a waste if I was just planning to be a firefighter. Outside of New York medic/firefighter is a normal occurrence. I don't see how preference is given to "minorities" I took the same exam as 40,000+ other people and received a good score and your telling preference got me this far? Ok...  I can see where this is going,  good luck at the academy everyone.



Preference is given,  I'm sure you've heard the loud noise this made, what got me, were the last comments by the vulcan society,  who said they should cut some slack for minorities taking the physical, let them get away with having a 15 min mile and a half instead of the 12 required (don't quote me exactly on cakues given)
Plenty more, but let's us not get into that, this is the ems forum, not fire


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

Meant to say
Exact values given*


----------



## aq40 (Mar 12, 2014)

Upper 12xx off the 3024 exam, I was the highest person in my group when we took the physical early February. Haven't heard back ever since but I'm sure another 50 something just took their physical over the last few weeks. So the physical part may be done for all the 3024 but roughly about 200 haven't even gotten interviewed, medical or pysch as of yet.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 12, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea i think people that are like 1200 still have only gotten there physical letters so idk if they would all make the june class



I would have figured the would have blown through that list after l losing over 800 guys to the fire academy. September still looks good though thankfully.


----------



## axpbob (Mar 12, 2014)

*Checking In*

Exam 3024 List #92*

I completed my PA in Nov.2013, I did the interview in Jan 2014 and my psych exam Feb 2014 and a week later of Feb 2014 I did the Medical.. So now I am just waiting do they let you know if you passed the Psych and Medical or if you never hear from them you failed....


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Exam 3024 List #92*
> 
> I completed my PA in Nov.2013, I did the interview in Jan 2014 and my psych exam Feb 2014 and a week later of Feb 2014 I did the Medical.. So now I am just waiting do they let you know if you passed the Psych and Medical or if you never hear from them you failed....



the doctor doesn't let you know on spot Whether you passed or not?


----------



## phoppey (Mar 12, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Exam 3024 List #92*
> 
> I completed my PA in Nov.2013, I did the interview in Jan 2014 and my psych exam Feb 2014 and a week later of Feb 2014 I did the Medical.. So now I am just waiting do they let you know if you passed the Psych and Medical or if you never hear from them you failed....



The dr should have told you if your qualified or not qualified before you leave


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

phoppey said:


> The dr should have told you if your qualified or not qualified before you leave



I'm sure same goes for the psych,and if they don't let you know about the psych the same day I'm sure they will bring it up during the medical so I'm sure the doctor tells you that same day as the medical and then you know whether you're going to the academy or not


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nurse signs off saying you are "medically qualified"

Psych you won't hear anything back unless you don't love your mother.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Nurse signs off saying you are "medically qualified"
> 
> Psych you won't hear anything back unless you don't love your mother.



I see. 
I've never heard of any one failing the psych, most of the time it's the physical and the stairmaster at that

So for the psych, if I understand you correctly if you pass you don't hear anything and if you fail you hear back


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I see.
> I've never heard of any one failing the psych, most of the time it's the physical and the stairmaster at that
> 
> So for the psych, if I understand you correctly if you pass you don't hear anything and if you fail you hear back



For psych if any red flag pops up I believe you have to speak to a shrink. Not necessarily dqed


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> For psych if any red flag pops up I believe you have to speak to a shrink. Not necessarily dqed



I see.  I love my mother so I should be fine. 
thanks for the advice bro


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2014)

when do you guys think we will get the first physical letters for exam 4004?

I've heard anywhere from the end of March To beginning of summer


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm gonna guess between the last week. Of March and 2nd to 3rd week of April. That's just banded pin what I'm hearing from friends in the department. But nothing's ever true till it happens lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 13, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I'm gonna guess between the last week. Of March and 2nd to 3rd week of April. That's just banded pin what I'm hearing from friends in the department. But nothing's ever true till it happens lol.



True, but we did receive our list numbers really early, last 2 weeks of February compared to them being received in march so hopefully this thing moves quickly.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

that's true we did get them early. I'm just hoping on possibly the last week of March or the first week of April because the 23rd to the 28th of March I'm going to be in Charlotte North Carolina training for my current job. Last thing I want to do is miss that opportunity because in stuck in another state with no way back.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

just a little worried is all.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 13, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> that's true we did get them early. I'm just hoping on possibly the last week of March or the first week of April because the 23rd to the 28th of March I'm going to be in Charlotte North Carolina training for my current job. Last thing I want to do is miss that opportunity because in stuck in another state with no way back.



Well, once we get the letter, I'm sure the physical will be a week or two from the day we get the letter.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Well, once we get the letter, I'm sure the physical will be a week or two from the day we get the letter.  You'll be fine.



That's why i don't want it to come in in the next few weeks lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 13, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> That's why i don't want it to come in in the next few weeks lol.



you can always drive back everyday and check your mail :rofl:


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> you can always drive back everyday and check your mail :rofl:



Hmm... RI to Charoltte NC..... could be done, just no time to eat, sleep, piss,  or go to the training lol.... but could be done


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> you can always drive back everyday and check your mail :rofl:



I was actually in Atlanta when i got my list number. My wife sent me a picture of the letter and i almost started crying in the airport lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 13, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I was actually in Atlanta when i got my list number. My wife sent me a picture of the letter and i almost started crying in the airport lol



I see you're all over the States. I, when I got it , had a few nice drinks,  rest is saved as I pass each step


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 13, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I see you're all over the States. I, when I got it , had a few nice drinks,  rest is saved as I pass each step


Lmao. I currently work for delta airlines and a cargo company that handles 5 airlines. Have to go to reach companies headquarters for training each year lol. Was in Atlanta last month for delta , going to Charoltte this month, then Dallas sometime this year too. ... wow do i hate it lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 13, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Lmao. I currently work for delta airlines and a cargo company that handles 5 airlines. Have to go to reach companies headquarters for training each year lol. Was in Atlanta last month for delta , going to Charoltte this month, then Dallas sometime this year too. ... wow do i hate it lol.



Sounds awesome. You get to travel, I'm currently working IFT, driving medics around, so mostly NH emergencies,  and volunteering 911, all in tje 5 boros lol


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 14, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Sounds awesome. You get to travel, I'm currently working IFT, driving medics around, so mostly NH emergencies,  and volunteering 911, all in tje 5 boros lol



honestly I'd rather be doing that lol


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Mar 15, 2014)

Physical letters went out got mine today March 29th 8am


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 15, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Physical letters went out got mine today March 29th 8am



What was your list number


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 16, 2014)

havent got mine yet and im 160's also. Hoping for monday now


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> havent got mine yet and im 160's also. Hoping for monday now



I think they had a physical exam friday if I am not mistaken for people with #s under 100 or so, that's what my fto told me, not sure if right, I'm 2xx and he's 3xx

I'll check my mail later


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I think they had a physical exam friday if I am not mistaken for people with #s under 100 or so, that's what my fto told me, not sure if right, I'm 2xx and he's 3xx
> 
> I'll check my mail later



Damn, they are moving fast


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Damn, they are moving fast



Received mine, I am scheduled for the 29th at 2pm


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Received mine, I am scheduled for the 29th at 2pm



For yours today? On a sunday? My mailman sucks,  prolly get it tomorrow. :-(


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> For yours today? On a sunday? My mailman sucks,  prolly get it tomorrow. :-(



I got it yesterday in the mail, I just checked it this morning.  Yours will come monday


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I got it yesterday in the mail, I just checked it this morning.  Yours will come monday



Hope so. Where is it being held? Trotten or the rock? Does it say?


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 17, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Hope so. Where is it being held? Trotten or the rock? Does it say?




Nothing is at The Rock for EMS other than Haz Tac


----------



## ksquire222 (Mar 17, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Nothing is at The Rock for EMS other than Haz Tac



And extrication. And mayday drill.


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 17, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> And extrication. And mayday drill.




Yeah I was referring to qualifying testing


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah I was referring to qualifying testing



It's all at fort totten.
Bit of a travel for me since I don't have a car and live in brooklyn.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

For anyone who's taken the stairmaster, how is it? 

Is it something that someone who isn't overweight and in average condition will pass it or is it difficult and you have to prepare?


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> For anyone who's taken the stairmaster, how is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it something that someone who isn't overweight and in average condition will pass it or is it difficult and you have to prepare?




You need to go to a gym and grab 2 20 pound weights and get on a stairmaster for 3 minutes. If you have never even tried it before your test day I would expect to fail.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> You need to go to a gym and grab 2 20 pound weights and get on a stairmaster for 3 minutes. If you have never even tried it before your test day I would expect to fail.



They upped it to 3 1/2 minutes now, I'll go tomorrow and train,  if you get to know the machine before the test,  it'll be so much easier and less scary


----------



## ksquire222 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> For anyone who's taken the stairmaster, how is it?
> 
> Is it something that someone who isn't overweight and in average condition will pass it or is it difficult and you have to prepare?



If you're in any sort of shape, you'll be fine. I never did the StairMaster with weights prior, and it was over before I knew it. Just don't think about it while you're stepping.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Yeah I was referring to qualifying testing



Cool thanks. Still waiting on mailman. Did the cpat for a department here last year. That was stairmill with 75lbs. Was hard but not till the very last 30 second or so. hoping this stairmill is slightly easier seeing as how it's 35lbs lighter.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It's all at fort totten.
> Bit of a travel for me since I don't have a car and live in brooklyn.



Bit of a travel for you! I have to come from Rhode island! Lol. Times your test?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> If you're in any sort of shape, you'll be fine. I never did the StairMaster with weights prior, and it was over before I knew it. Just don't think about it while you're stepping.



Sing a song in your head, helps keep your mind of it.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got it! Niiiice, march 29th at 8a.... that really was fast...


----------



## aq40 (Mar 17, 2014)

Stretch your calves, those are usually the first to go. And yea def singing a song in your head helps, also gripping the vest helps keep you centered which seems to be a problem with some people. Also if your a dude, you'll notice the stairs are quiet small in width if your a size 10+ in shoe size. So take it slow and concertante on breathing, pace and balance and you should be good! Good luck! For me it helped to go up and down the stairs with a backpack filled with books for 4 minutes straight.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Got it! Niiiice, march 29th at 8a.... that really was fast...



Congrats, my friend also got it @ 8am, he's in the 15x's.

I just came back from the gym, spend 30 minutes on the stairmaster,  it's easy

And I smoke haha


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Stretch your calves, those are usually the first to go. And yea def singing a song in your head helps, also gripping the vest helps keep you centered which seems to be a problem with some people. Also if your a dude, you'll notice the stairs are quiet small in width if your a size 10+ in shoe size. So take it slow and concertante on breathing, pace and balance and you should be good! Good luck! For me it helped to go up and down the stairs with a backpack filled with books for 4 minutes straight.



Great advice, thank you. 

Do they allow you to have a water bottle on the stairmaster, and after doing the stairmaster, is it difficult to do the leg pull thing?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Congrats, my friend also got it @ 8am, he's in the 15x's.
> 
> I just came back from the gym, spend 30 minutes on the stairmaster,  it's easy
> 
> And I smoke haha



Did you do it with a 40lb vest or not?


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Congrats, my friend also got it @ 8am, he's in the 15x's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to be doing it with weights


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Did you do it with a 40lb vest or not?



I had two 25 pound plates in two bookbags, one on back, one on stomach, I did get weird looks haha


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I was drenched with sweat and my legs felt like noodles after,barely made it to the locker


----------



## aq40 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Great advice, thank you.
> 
> Do they allow you to have a water bottle on the stairmaster, and after doing the stairmaster, is it difficult to do the leg pull thing?



They do not allow you to bring any fluids into the building due to enhancers and stuff related lol. They do give u water breaks in between stations. If they see you drinking from a bottle, you get DQ'd as they say.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

aq40 said:


> They do not allow you to bring any fluids into the building due to enhancers and stuff related lol. They do give u water breaks in between stations. If they see you drinking from a bottle, you get DQ'd as they say.



Wow that's something
Are you able to at least bring in a bookbag to later store your clothes or something?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I had two 25 pound plates in two bookbags, one on back, one on stomach, I did get weird looks haha



Definately need to do it with weight. Back packs are a good idea but the straps on the vest are wider and distribute the weight more evenly. If there's a planet fitness or work out world near you i know for a fact they not only have stairmasters,  but they also have vests, best way to train is with the vest if you can get your hands on one. I believe Wal-Mart even sells them. But weights in backpacks work too. Just be carefully not to twist your back because it's a lot easier to get hurt that way. The weights unbalanced and sways with you, where as the vest doesn't. All I'm saying is be careful with backpacks. I don't want too see anyone get hurt.


----------



## aq40 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Wow that's something
> Are you able to at least bring in a bookbag to later store your clothes or something?


 
You can bring a bag but everything has stored and kept away during the entire process. If you sneak a bite or sip something descreatly they will DQ you. 

I brought protein bars with me but kept them in my bag till after I was done and on my way home. Cause you get hungry not eating for 4-6 hours especially if your the type of person to skip breakfast like me. Just eat before or after your out of the building.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

aq40 said:


> You can bring a bag but everything has stored and kept away during the entire process. If you sneak a bite or sip something descreatly they will DQ you.
> 
> I brought protein bars with me but kept them in my bag till after I was done and on my way home. Cause you get hungry not eating for 4-6 hours especially if your the type of person to skip breakfast like me. Just eat before or after your out of the building.



Awesome advice.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

aq40 said:


> You can bring a bag but everything has stored and kept away during the entire process. If you sneak a bite or sip something descreatly they will DQ you.
> 
> I brought protein bars with me but kept them in my bag till after I was done and on my way home. Cause you get hungry not eating for 4-6 hours especially if your the type of person to skip breakfast like me. Just eat before or after your out of the building.



Great advice 
My guess is to do as the letter says and wear workout clothes under my street clothes. 

Btw, should I cover up my tattoos?  I'm guessing I should wear an under armour or a pantyhose type sleeve to cover then


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Great advice
> My guess is to do as the letter says and wear workout clothes under my street clothes.
> 
> Btw, should I cover up my tattoos?  I'm guessing I should wear an under armour or a pantyhose type sleeve to cover then



i was actually thinking the same thing when i read that, and if i should shave to their standards. I know the sent it in the packet for a reason, but should we now? or is it to show the standards if offered a position? i might anyway just to be safe. Oh! and they didnt tell me how to get there from RI lol, just from the 5 boroughs and mass transit, wtf lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i was actually thinking the same thing when i read that, and if i should shave to their standards. I know the sent it in the packet for a reason, but should we now? or is it to show the standards if offered a position? i might anyway just to be safe. Oh! and they didnt tell me how to get there from RI lol, just from the 5 boroughs and mass transit, wtf lol.



I would definitely shave and groom to their standards.


Have you checked out google maps? I'm sure putting rhe adress into your gps will allow you to get there


----------



## aq40 (Mar 18, 2014)

No problem guys, as far as attire. It's paramilitary so clean shaven and if you got a mustache keep it trimmed and neat and not below the corner of your mouth. As far as tattooes go, I would wear a long sleeve shirt to cover up the tats. I'm unsure how strick they are but from what I can tell from tats have a bad rap for some odd reason. I don't have tats but when I went I wore sweatpants, t-shirt and sneakers and nice cozy jacket on top cause it was freezing! lol. Please don't smoke for at least 3 days, I felt bad to see a well fit guy fail just cause he took a smoke before the physical.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

aq40 said:


> No problem guys, as far as attire. It's paramilitary so clean shaven and if you got a mustache keep it trimmed and neat and not below the corner of your mouth. As far as tattooes go, I would wear a long sleeve shirt to cover up the tats. I'm unsure how strick they are but from what I can tell from tats have a bad rap for some odd reason. I don't have tats but when I went I wore sweatpants, t-shirt and sneakers and nice cozy jacket on top cause it was freezing! lol. Please don't smoke for at least 3 days, I felt bad to see a well fit guy fail just cause he took a smoke before the physical.



Awesome advice,  thanks.

Fdny emts on street told me that tats are fine, but to keep them covered up in the academy and during the physical, ontake etc 


I'm guessing you are able to see who fails and who doesn't? 

Where did you get tjat 3day no smoking thing? I got on the stairmaster 5 minutes after I smoked and I did well
And it takes 3 or so weeks for the lungs to clear out


----------



## aq40 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Awesome advice,  thanks.
> 
> Fdny emts on street told me that tats are fine, but to keep them covered up in the academy and during the physical, ontake etc
> 
> ...


 
Yea because basically a group of 5 of you will become station buddies and will jumping from 1 station to the next. That guy you were with at station 1 isn't at station 2 and is seated with a supervisor most likely failed the station. 

As far as 3 days prior I was told by other emts/medics and also I believe it's advised to you on your physical papers. I understand there's a whole lesson and how, when and why you shouldn't smoke before the physical. But like I said that very fit guy who smoked prior to the test failed the very first station. The way I look at PAT (physical agility test) is that it's mostly an endurance test. The combination or nerves, stress and improper breathing would make anyone compromised and at risk at failing a simple exam.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Yea because basically a group of 5 of you will become station buddies and will jumping from 1 station to the next. That guy you were with at station 1 isn't at station 2 and is seated with a supervisor most likely failed the station.
> 
> As far as 3 days prior I was told by other emts/medics and also I believe it's advised to you on your physical papers. I understand there's a whole lesson and how, when and why you shouldn't smoke before the physical. But like I said that very fit guy who smoked prior to the test failed the very first station. The way I look at PAT (physical agility test) is that it's mostly an endurance test. The combination or nerves, stress and improper breathing would make anyone compromised and at risk at failing a simple exam.



I see,  thanks for the advice. 
I guess your right with the smoking thing,  even though my stress will be up from not smoking
Might as well quit right?


----------



## aq40 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I see,  thanks for the advice.
> I guess your right with the smoking thing,  even though my stress will be up from not smoking
> Might as well quit right?



Lol I would advise you to bro. But that's entirely up to you. Luckily I never picked up the habit. But I do have close friends who struggle with it and let me tell you kicking the habit has made them feel more alive than ever. Wish you all the best bro.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Lol I would advise you to bro. But that's entirely up to you. Luckily I never picked up the habit. But I do have close friends who struggle with it and let me tell you kicking the habit has made them feel more alive than ever. Wish you all the best bro.



Thanks a lot, appreciate it bro,  I agree,  it's the worst habit anyone can have, I will be quitting soon 

What step are you up to or are you already working ?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I would definitely shave and groom to their standards.
> 
> 
> Have you checked out google maps? I'm sure putting rhe adress into your gps will allow you to get there



I would but there wasn't an actual address for the fort on the papers. Will it find it if i just typein Fort Trotten New York?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I would but there wasn't an actual address for the fort on the papers. Will it find it if i just typein Fort Trotten New York?



Yeah that's how I found it, have it direct to the front gate and then go follow the directions to the building from the paper as if you were taking the train


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yeah that's how I found it, have it direct to the front gate and then go follow the directions to the building from the paper as if you were taking the train



sweet


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

So sad i have to shave now lol


----------



## aq40 (Mar 18, 2014)

Most GPS systems should take " Bldg. 325, Fort Totten, Bayside, NY 11359" if not you can always just put "fort totten" and it should come up. I used that in Hopstop cause I don't have a car and commuted from Brooklyn. It took me roughly 2 hours on a Sunday morning.


----------



## aq40 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks a lot, appreciate it bro,  I agree,  it's the worst habit anyone can have, I will be quitting soon
> 
> What step are you up to or are you already working ?



I only took the physical at this time, I'm scheduled for my intake at the end of the month. I'm off the 3024 exam but I currently work for the city and I'm happy where I am but I still want to be an EMT. Honestly I'm just unsure at this time. But I'm thinking about putting myself on hold. So I gta make a decision lol.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

aq40 said:


> Most GPS systems should take " Bldg. 325, Fort Totten, Bayside, NY 11359" if not you can always just put "fort totten" and it should come up. I used that in Hopstop cause I don't have a car and commuted from Brooklyn. It took me roughly 2 hours on a Sunday morning.



2 hours from Brooklyn on a Sunday?  Damn.... and i have come from RI. just looked the directions, only about 3 hours from my house, definately gonna leave earlier though lol. Anyone else gonna be there at 8?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

aq40 said:


> I only took the physical at this time, I'm scheduled for my intake at the end of the month. I'm off the 3024 exam but I currently work for the city and I'm happy where I am but I still want to be an EMT. Honestly I'm just unsure at this time. But I'm thinking about putting myself on hold. So I gta make a decision lol.



Good luck on the intake  
Well, you have to look at it both ways, which job will give you satisfaction,  where can you move up the ladder, which one has better benefits, pension and retirement age etc. Most importantly,  which job do you see your self doing in 10, 15 or 25 years. Maybe being a rescue medic or a loutenant will bring you satisfaction, or what ever your doing now.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> 2 hours from Brooklyn on a Sunday?  Damn.... and i have come from RI. just looked the directions, only about 3 hours from my house, definately gonna leave earlier though lol. Anyone else gonna be there at 8?



I have to take 2 trains and two buses so it seems right,  driving is better, but account for traffic,  leave earlier , if you can, do a test drive this saturday and see how it goes.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I have to take 2 trains and two buses so it seems right,  driving is better, but account for traffic,  leave earlier , if you can, do a test drive this saturday and see how it goes.



id love to this saturday, but cant. getting ready to go to North Carolina for work next week. Leaving sunday night, training all week, flying home friday and LANDING at 938, driving the half hour home, getting to bed to wake at 2 to leave at 3 to be in queens for 715 just to make sure... whats sleep again? lol you might have it easier with the trains and buses lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> id love to this saturday, but cant. getting ready to go to North Carolina for work next week. Leaving sunday night, training all week, flying home friday and LANDING at 938, driving the half hour home, getting to bed to wake at 2 to leave at 3 to be in queens for 715 just to make sure... whats sleep again? lol you might have it easier with the trains and buses lol.



Bro having worked 60-70 hrs the past 3 months, I forgot sleep. Can you do it any day, it's more to see the road and get a feel for it.

Good luck though haha


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Bro having worked 60-70 hrs the past 3 months, I forgot sleep. Can you do it any day, it's more to see the road and get a feel for it.
> 
> Good luck though haha



cant anyday this week which sucks and not here next. Been down enough to visit friends so know the highway, just little sketchy on where the fort is. SOOOOO i'll bring a gps, my phone with gps, and print out directions. Not to mention leave 5 hours before the test when the drive takes 3.... should make it lol. just need to get there in one piece lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> cant anyday this week which sucks and not here next. Been down enough to visit friends so know the highway, just little sketchy on where the fort is. SOOOOO i'll bring a gps, my phone with gps, and print out directions. Not to mention leave 5 hours before the test when the drive takes 3.... should make it lol. just need to get there in one piece lol



That's great, and hey,  the earlier you get, the more you can nap haha. Just don't forget to set the alarm :rofl:


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

A little off current topic

I'm guessing the intake,  you go to wearing a suit?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> A little off current topic
> 
> I'm guessing the intake,  you go to wearing a suit?



Most definatly. I dont believe its required, then again it may be. I'm gonna wear one anyway to make a good impression, but thats not for a while right? gotta do PAT, then medical, then psych first right?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Most definatly. I dont believe its required, then again it may be. I'm gonna wear one anyway to make a good impression, but thats not for a while right? gotta do PAT, then medical, then psych first right?



Its the physical, you get a packet during your physical that you fill out and bring in for the intake meeting, its after the physical, with our low numbers it'll be in a few weeks, then the psych, and last but not least the medical, if we're lucky we're in the September academy or sooner,  depending on their need and when will they close/finish up with 3024


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Its the physical, you get a packet during your physical that you fill out and bring in for the intake meeting, its after the physical, with our low numbers it'll be in a few weeks, then the psych, and last but not least the medical, if we're lucky we're in the September academy or sooner,  depending on their need and when will they close/finish up with 3024



Oh, thought the interview was final step in the process? Thought Psych and interview were same day and last?
so confused now


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Oh, thought the interview was final step in the process? Thought Psych and interview were same day and last?
> so confused now



Here's the order:
CPAT
Intake
Psych
Medical
Signing papers and uniform sizing
Academy


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Here's the order:
> CPAT
> Intake
> Psych
> ...



Ah..... :censored::censored::censored::censored:..... Problem.... PM me dude


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Ah..... :censored::censored::censored::censored:..... Problem.... PM me dude




"Cpat" and intake in that order. Medical and psych may be swapped


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 18, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> "Cpat" and intake in that order. Medical and psych may be swapped



Whats intake consist of?


----------



## EMTVeg (Mar 19, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Whats intake consist of?




You turn in the paper forms they give you at the physical agility test. They ask you and clarifying questions about that stuff. They finger print you and that is it.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 19, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> You turn in the paper forms they give you at the physical agility test. They ask you and clarifying questions about that stuff. They finger print you and that is it.


Not as bad as what I'm being told..... gonna have to kick some asses now...


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 19, 2014)

I am so glad I found this forum.  I have been looking for information and feeling very in the dark about the process.  I am in the low 200's on the 4004 test.  I have a questions about the Stair Master Test hoping someone who has already done it can chime in.  

What level is the Stairmaster set at?  how many floors per min?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 19, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I am so glad I found this forum.  I have been looking for information and feeling very in the dark about the process.  I am in the low 200's on the 4004 test.  I have a questions about the Stair Master Test hoping someone who has already done it can chime in.
> 
> What level is the Stairmaster set at?  how many floors per min?
> 
> Thanks in advance



they start you at lvl 1 and you end on lvl 6. it automatically increases every 30 seconds or so. feels alot like walking in sand so if you can find a sandy hill to work with thats good. Obviously best is to get on a stairmaster with a vest. If you havent done it before you need to be prepared to possibly fail. you dont know how hard it can be until you do it. If you've been in ems a while lugging things up and down stairs, carrying patients it shouldnt be a problem. But if your just jumping into it and never been on a stairmaster or had to deal with that weighht multiple times it can be tricky. 40lbs doesnt seem like much until you carry it for a straight 3:30 without stopping. Your legs might turn into noodles or you might get cramps. Prep as fast as possible. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response.  

I have spent a good amount of time on the stair master over the years.  It use to be punishment for being late for football practice in High school.  I was more curious than anything on the level.  6 seems very manageable especially if it is working up to it.  Although I think I will start adding some weight when I practice. 

My biggest problem for me will be my size 13 feet tend to get caught up on the machine.  I have to walk duck legged


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 19, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I have spent a good amount of time on the stair master over the years.  It use to be punishment for being late for football practice in High school.  I was more curious than anything on the level.  6 seems very manageable especially if it is working up to it.  Although I think I will start adding some weight when I practice.
> 
> My biggest problem for me will be my size 13 feet tend to get caught up on the machine.  I have to walk duck legged



Alot of people trip up. I do sometimes and im a 9 1/2 lol. Just don't focus on it and you'll do fine. Sing a song


----------



## phoppey (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I am so glad I found this forum.  I have been looking for information and feeling very in the dark about the process.  I am in the low 200's on the 4004 test.  I have a questions about the Stair Master Test hoping someone who has already done it can chime in.
> 
> What level is the Stairmaster set at?  how many floors per min?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The stairmaster stays at 60 steps per min for 3 minutes or so


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I am so glad I found this forum.  I have been looking for information and feeling very in the dark about the process.  I am in the low 200's on the 4004 test.  I have a questions about the Stair Master Test hoping someone who has already done it can chime in.
> 
> What level is the Stairmaster set at?  how many floors per min?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hey bro,  what time is your physical?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That's great, and hey,  the earlier you get, the more you can nap haha. Just don't forget to set the alarm :rofl:



Odd questipn, but how long does it take to get to the fort from your house by car?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 20, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Odd questipn, but how long does it take to get to the fort from your house by car?



I live by barclay center in brooklyn
2 hrs train
50 minutes by car


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I live by barclay center in brooklyn
> 2 hrs train
> 50 minutes by car



damn, 50 minutes?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 20, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> damn, 50 minutes?



Yeah, if I was in an ambulance, I would get there faster haha


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Hey bro,  what time is your physical?



I don't have a scheduled physical yet.  Just preparing in advance.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I don't have a scheduled physical yet.  Just preparing in advance.



you haveny gotten an agility letter yet?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I don't have a scheduled physical yet.  Just preparing in advance.



Your other post said you were low 200s on exam 4004.

You were supposed to have gotten your letter with a physical the end of the month

Call them up and ask them


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Your other post said you were low 200s on exam 4004.
> 
> You were supposed to have gotten your letter with a physical the end of the month
> 
> Call them up and ask them



What number would I call for that?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> What number would I call for that?



IDK if you should call dcas or fdny recruiting.  recruiting is 718-999-fdny i believe


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 20, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> IDK if you should call dcas or fdny recruiting.  recruiting is 718-999-fdny i believe



I will try recruiting tmrw maybe they will forward me to the right number. Although they can be less than helpful from past experiences. What date are ou guys scheduled for your PE


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I will try recruiting tmrw maybe they will forward me to the right number. Although they can be less than helpful from past experiences. What date are ou guys scheduled for your PE



Mar 29th. thats what most of us have i believe


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 20, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Mar 29th. thats what most of us have i believe



do you know what the highest number is that got letters?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> do you know what the highest number is that got letters?



one of the guys here is mid 200s and has his test the same day, so if your low 200's you should have gotten one. its an actual envelope from FDNY. idk how high they went, im assuming 275-300 possibly at max


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 20, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> one of the guys here is mid 200s and has his test the same day, so if your low 200's you should have gotten one. its an actual envelope from FDNY. idk how high they went, im assuming 275-300 possibly at max



Ok I am in the 240's so I guess I am more mid than low. Just being optimistic but I will still call for sure. Can anyone confirm they got a letter that is higher than 250?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> Ok I am in the 240's so I guess I am more mid than low. Just being optimistic but I will still call for sure. Can anyone confirm they got a letter that is higher than 250?



240's should def have gotten them


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 20, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> I will try recruiting tmrw maybe they will forward me to the right number. Although they can be less than helpful from past experiences. What date are ou guys scheduled for your PE



29th, 8am and 2pm respectively


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> 29th, 8am and 2pm respectively



Nothing between? Just those 2 Times? I thought there were more?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 20, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Nothing between? Just those 2 Times? I thought there were more?



Yeah. They cab fit a lot of people into each slot. Maybe 100 or so. Who ever has a higher number 300+ will have their physical later,  some in a few months,  some in a year.


----------



## medic308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Disregard slow phone


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yeah. They cab fit a lot of people into each slot. Maybe 100 or so. Who ever has a higher number 300+ will have their physical later,  some in a few months,  some in a year.



Figured they would have 3-4 test sessions per day of testing.


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 21, 2014)

Going for my medical 3/26. Any one have any idea how long it takes, and what to wear?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 21, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Figured they would have 3-4 test sessions per day of testing.



Each session takes maybe 6 hours so I'd take them 24hrs for four sessions,  and it's the city,  they move slow


----------



## Crackcicle (Mar 21, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Going for my medical 3/26. Any one have any idea how long it takes, and what to wear?




Expect to be there all day. If I recall you should wear business casual.


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 21, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> Expect to be there all day. If I recall you should wear business casual.



Thanks.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Each session takes maybe 6 hours so I'd take them 24hrs for four sessions,  and it's the city,  they move slow



Oh i thought it was around 3 hrs each.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 21, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Oh i thought it was around 3 hrs each.



Well, I'm not a 100% sure, but I read somewhere it takes 4-6 hrs and the medical takes up the whole day, a lot of people they have to go through and nothing moves fast with the city


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 21, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Going for my medical 3/26. Any one have any idea how long it takes, and what to wear?



I was done by 1pm


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Well, I'm not a 100% sure, but I read somewhere it takes 4-6 hrs and the medical takes up the whole day, a lot of people they have to go through and nothing moves fast with the city



true, that makes sense. day in queens doesnt sound bad.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 21, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I was done by 1pm



what time did you go in?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 21, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> what time did you go in?



8am I believe


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 22, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 8am I believe



5Hrs is pretty quick from what I've been told. They say to plan to be there all day not normally lots than 6-7 hrs.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone else has their medical at 2pm on march 29th?


----------



## medic308 (Mar 22, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Anyone else has their medical at 2pm on march 29th?




Medical or physical agility?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 22, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Medical or physical agility?



Physical agility


----------



## medic308 (Mar 23, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Physical agility




Yes I'll be there


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 23, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Yes I'll be there



Dude been bustin my *** to get ready lol. my legs are sooo sore lol


----------



## medic308 (Mar 23, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Dude been bustin my *** to get ready lol. my legs are sooo sore lol




Same here man


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 23, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Same here man



Do we know how high they went for this round number wise?


----------



## medic308 (Mar 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Do we know how high they went for this round number wise?




At least 20x haha


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Do we know how high they went for this round number wise?



Close to 300


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 24, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> 8am I believe



 I have a 6:45am appointment. This is the last step before the academy correct? I've done the physical, met with my investigator, and took the psych exam. Taking the medical on Wednesday.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 24, 2014)

emt308 said:


> At least 20x haha



Well that's a good way to know lol


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 24, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> I have a 6:45am appointment. This is the last step before the academy correct? I've done the physical, met with my investigator, and took the psych exam. Taking the medical on Wednesday.



Yes that's it unless they decide to call u back for some extra paperwork.

It might have bn 6:45 . I completed everything since late Nov early December. I'm hoping fir this 4/21 class.


----------



## medic308 (Mar 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Close to 300




Everyone I've talked to said they usually work through about 300 per canvas


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 25, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Yes that's it unless they decide to call u back for some extra paperwork.
> 
> It might have bn 6:45 . I completed everything since late Nov early December. I'm hoping fir this 4/21 class.



True. Good luck. Do you know when the next class after 4/21 is?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 25, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> True. Good luck. Do you know when the next class after 4/21 is?



I know there's an academy in September, i also believe there gonna have one in June/July buy not 100% on it. Hey, do we know if or when dcas is gonna post a list like they do for the fire exam?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 25, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> True. Good luck. Do you know when the next class after 4/21 is?



Thanks. I think June/July


----------



## phoppey (Mar 25, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Thanks. I think June/July



yea, when I went in for my background investigation they told us we would either be in the April class or the June class depending on our list numbers


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 25, 2014)

Everyone preparing for the big day on Saturday?  First step of the citys bs haha


----------



## TF922 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Questions about FDNY EMS application (CPD-B)*

Hey , I'm new to this site and just have a few quick questions to ask....

1. This may be a stupid question , but for the education section , should I list all of my previous schools including junior high and elementary or just as far back as High School?

2. For License section , for "traffic violations/ traffic convictions" should I include a motor vehicle accident involving company vehicle (not in EMS) and another vehicle (police reports were made and my job's insurance covered the damages done , but there were no court cases)

3. For the Resume section , can I leave any of the questions concerning my computer skills , typing skills , for example , blank? (put N/A in case I don't put anything)

These might be silly questions , but I'm just curious. I have my investigation on the 31st , so I'm just trying to get this application done. If anyone has any other advice or suggestions concerning this , I would appreciate it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 25, 2014)

Just high school.

Admit everything and hide nothing.  Better to be honest then caught lying.

And I am not sure what you are asking.  Are you saying you have no computer skills so you want to put down "N/A"?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 26, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Everyone preparing for the big day on Saturday?  First step of the citys bs haha



Of course! You getting ready or saving to your energy for the big day? Lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 26, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Of course! You getting ready or saving to your energy for the big day? Lol



I spend an hour yesterday on the stairmaster,  today I am relaxing haha


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 26, 2014)

Went for my medical today at 6:45am. Got out by 12:45. They confirmed the next class is 4/21 and after that some time in June/July.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 26, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Went for my medical today at 6:45am. Got out by 12:45. They confirmed the next class is 4/21 and after that some time in June/July.



Congrats on your final step. 

How was the medical,  what did they make you do?


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Congrats on your final step.
> 
> How was the medical,  what did they make you do?



 It moved quickly, you get a list of 11 or 12 stations (rooms) you have to visit to get each exam done and checked off your list. You don’t really have to go in order which allows you to hop around and get done quicker. They test your eyes, hearing, breathing, EKG, blood/urine, mask fitting and at the end you meet with a doctor. It wasn’t bad but then again there were only 13 people scheduled for yesterday.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 27, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> It moved quickly, you get a list of 11 or 12 stations (rooms) you have to visit to get each exam done and checked off your list. You don’t really have to go in order which allows you to hop around and get done quicker. They test your eyes, hearing, breathing, EKG, blood/urine, mask fitting and at the end you meet with a doctor. It wasn’t bad but then again there were only 13 people scheduled for yesterday.



That went quickly,  haha, they don't do a chest xrey any more?

And I'm betting at the end the doctor let's you know whether you passed or what is needed?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That went quickly,  haha, they don't do a chest xrey any more?
> 
> And I'm betting at the end the doctor let's you know whether you passed or what is needed?



The doctor makes you cough


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 27, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> The doctor makes you cough



With a finger up my pooper?:sad:


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 27, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> The doctor makes you cough



Yes, a chest X-Ray as well as any other broken bones you may have had in the past. And yes, the doctor made me caugh lol :sad:


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> With a finger up my pooper?:sad:



No, they have a less traumatic way of doing it now.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 27, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> No, they have a less traumatic way of doing it now.



Ah,  hmm.
I don't want to say I'm curious haha


----------



## bam5 (Mar 27, 2014)

*ems exam # 4004   Number 3XX*

I am New to this 

so try and help me please

Did anyone get call from the phyiscal yet??

does anyone know what the phyiscal exam is like ?

Many thanks 

bam5


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 27, 2014)

bam5 said:


> I am New to this
> 
> so try and help me please
> 
> ...




Go back a few pages and everything is explained. 
People up to 300 got called for physical on Saturday

What's your #?


----------



## Fsanacore (Mar 27, 2014)

bam5 said:


> I am New to this
> 
> so try and help me please
> 
> ...



Welcome, there are plenty of pages in this thread on your question but as long as you’re in good shape and have good wind, you shouldn’t have a problem. The biggest obstacle was the stair machine. I saw so many people fail that part. Get to the gym and practice on the stair master. i did the machine while holding a 45lb plate to my chest.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> No, they have a less traumatic way of doing it now.



Lol


----------



## phoppey (Mar 27, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Welcome, there are plenty of pages in this thread on your question but as long as you’re in good shape and have good wind, you shouldn’t have a problem. The biggest obstacle was the stair machine. I saw so many people fail that part. Get to the gym and practice on the stair master. i did the machine while holding a 45lb plate to my chest.



I had no problem with the stairmaster i though the arm bicycle was the most difficult part, i was so winded after doing it


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 27, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I had no problem with the stairmaster i though the arm bicycle was the most difficult part, i was so winded after doing it



Do they add resistance to the wheel thing?


----------



## axpbob (Mar 28, 2014)

*Update moving along*

Got my medical results today in the mail...
it's said my iron was low "30" ... and my cholesterol was high "209"  
I did the medical in the end of Feb 2014

Exam 3024 -- List #92X


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 28, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Got my medical results today in the mail...
> it's said my iron was low "30" ... and my cholesterol was high "209"
> I did the medical in the end of Feb 2014
> 
> Exam 3024 -- List #92X



Did they tell you they'll reexamine you, change your diet, pass/fail?


----------



## axpbob (Mar 28, 2014)

*Reply*



lukgiel said:


> Did they tell you they'll reexamine you, change your diet, pass/fail?




the doc did not talk much at the exam but the put like 40 of us that day...

the papers that i got in the mail today said the they were mild abnormalities
and i may want to share them with my primary doctor ... no actions required on my part ... It did say "This letter is NOT A NOTIFICATION of your candidacy qualification"  so like everything else in this i don't know what the f that means and i just have to sit and wait .... for that call if it comes


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 28, 2014)

axpbob said:


> the doc did not talk much at the exam but the put like 40 of us that day...
> 
> the papers that i got in the mail today said the they were mild abnormalities
> and i may want to share them with my primary doctor ... no actions required on my part ... It did say "This letter is NOT A NOTIFICATION of your candidacy qualification"  so like everything else in this i don't know what the f that means and i just have to sit and wait .... for that call if it comes



It seems like that information is for you to correct if you want on your time, it did not say you are dq so my guess is, you're good and you're waiting on the academy,  you may want to call your investigator and ask, but you should be fine.

Other members may shed some light


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 28, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I had no problem with the stairmaster i though the arm bicycle was the most difficult part, i was so winded after doing it



Really? The arm bicycle was that difficult? I figured That would have been one of the easiest parts.


----------



## phoppey (Mar 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Really? The arm bicycle was that difficult? I figured That would have been one of the easiest parts.



Its one of those things were you really need to pace yourself, i started out going a little to fast and after like a minute my arms were burning.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 28, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Its one of those things were you really need to pace yourself, i started out going a little to fast and after like a minute my arms were burning.


 Good thing you passed it. It sucks when your arms are burning and you still have 2 minutes to go


----------



## phoppey (Mar 28, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Good thing you passed it. It sucks when your arms are burning and you still have 2 minutes to go



Yea i mean you have to do 210 revolutions, i think i knocked that out in the first minute, the rest of the i was just tryin not to stop


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 28, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea i mean you have to do 210 revolutions, i think i knocked that out in the first minute, the rest of the i was just tryin not to stop



Is there resistance on it?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 28, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea i mean you have to do 210 revolutions, i think i knocked that out in the first minute, the rest of the i was just tryin not to stop



I thought it was constant for 2 minutes? I didn't know they're was a minimum. I know the stairmill is a total of 210 ( not including the 1 minute warm up). Which was more difficult? Stairs or arms?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 28, 2014)

Now, who esle is gonna be there @ 8am tomorrow?


----------



## phoppey (Mar 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I thought it was constant for 2 minutes? I didn't know they're was a minimum. I know the stairmill is a total of 210 ( not including the 1 minute warm up). Which was more difficult? Stairs or arms?



I trained a little bit for the stairs, so i thought that was easier


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 28, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I trained a little bit for the stairs, so i thought that was easier



Ah ok. I've done the stairs before so i know what to expect with those. just didnt know the bicycle was really that taxing on your arms.


----------



## TF922 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry about the late response , but I'm saying for the parts of the application where they ask you to put your computer skills in detail , such as typing speed , etc. I'm not sure of what I should put , so would N/A be appropriate instead of just leaving it blank?


----------



## phoppey (Mar 28, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Ah ok. I've done the stairs before so i know what to expect with those. just didnt know the bicycle was really that taxing on your arms.



It might just be me lol, i saw some little girl do it fairly easy, i also burnt myself out the first minute instead of pacing myself


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the physical takes?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 28, 2014)

Just put in what you know.  Or just leave it blank.


----------



## Drax (Mar 28, 2014)

TF922 said:


> Sorry about the late response , but I'm saying for the parts of the application where they ask you to put your computer skills in detail , such as typing speed , etc. I'm not sure of what I should put , so would N/A be appropriate instead of just leaving it blank?



Go online, find a typing test, give it a shot and put that. I wouldn't imagine you'd need to give a certified typing speed.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Mar 29, 2014)

I got my score last month and it was wrong. I did not get any of my work or training credits. I sent a letter to dcas about it after I called them. They said expect a new score in 4 to 6 months. If my current list number is 8xx do you this I could start the process before I get my new score and do you think a new score will really help??


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 29, 2014)

PAT complete.... now to start working on this packet...


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 29, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> PAT complete.... now to start working on this packet...



Same here,  the bicycle thing was harder than the stairmaster,  we had a big guy almost faint and he looked strong too


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Same here,  the bicycle thing was harder than the stairmaster,  we had a big guy almost faint and he looked strong too



I saw someone fail the stairmaster, i felt bad for her.  Then some big dude came off it, around the corner and puked inn the trash can lol. Then he almost passed out cause he over exerted himself on the arm pull. Took Lt Russell bout 7 minutes to get the get the guy off the floor and convince him too drink some water.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> I got my score last month and it was wrong. I did not get any of my work or training credits. I sent a letter to dcas about it after I called them. They said expect a new score in 4 to 6 months. If my current list number is 8xx do you this I could start the process before I get my new score and do you think a new score will really help??



If the score is low enough it might help a lot. The 800's have some time before they start so might be very beneficial for you.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 29, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I saw someone fail the stairmaster, i felt bad for her.  Then some big dude came off it, around the corner and puked inn the trash can lol. Then he almost passed out cause he over exerted himself on the arm pull. Took Lt Russell bout 7 minutes to get the get the guy off the floor and convince him too drink some water.



The stairmaster was easy for me, I got lightheaded on the bicycle thing,  I started out fast and strong but by the end I was turning it slowly because I overexerted my self in the beginning,  I'm sure I passed, but I'll be 100% Tuesday,  the pocket isn't that bad either. I'm guessing the intake will be in a month or so


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> The stairmaster was easy for me, I got lightheaded on the bicycle thing,  I started out fast and strong but by the end I was turning it slowly because I overexerted my self in the beginning,  I'm sure I passed, but I'll be 100% Tuesday,  the pocket isn't that bad either. I'm guessing the intake will be in a month or so



That's the same thing that happened to me. I didn't even get winded or break a seat on the stairmill. Spent the whole time talking to the guy and was overbefore i knew out started. The bike on the other hand lol, started getting sore just past a minute, fought the last 15 seconds. A month sounds about right.


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey all

I have a question for people that did the PAT this weekend.  I made a mistake with my list # on earlier post in this thread.  For some reason I had it in my head that I was in the 240's  turned out I was in the 270's I have no idea why I had that in my head.

Can anyone 100% confirm that the people that were testing today were up to the 300's.  I have seen a couple people say this but not sure if they were certain.  I never received a letter and have had zero luck trying to get in touch with anyone from the FDNY to get a confirmation.  

I am hoping that they just did up to 250.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 30, 2014)

papasmurf said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have a question for people that did the PAT this weekend.  I made a mistake with my list # on earlier post in this thread.  For some reason I had it in my head that I was in the 240's  turned out I was in the 270's I have no idea why I had that in my head.
> 
> ...




My friend there was high 25X


----------



## DFD338 (Mar 31, 2014)

Had my physical on Saturday and going to call Tuesday to confirm as well. Yeah the arm machine was so brutal, everything else was pretty easy. I wish I had one of those machines to train on. I felt like I cut it close with the RPMs but I think I did fine. Filling out the packet now, and the hardest part is figuring out my past jobs and start/end dates. I hope to see you guys/gals in the academy!


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Had my physical on Saturday and going to call Tuesday to confirm as well. Yeah the arm machine was so brutal, everything else was pretty easy. I wish I had one of those machines to train on. I felt like I cut it close with the RPMs but I think I did fine. Filling out the packet now, and the hardest part is figuring out my past jobs and start/end dates. I hope to see you guys/gals in the academy!



I read on one of the earlier posts that putting month and year is fine,  they don't expect you to know exact day, especially if the job was 10 years ago lol.

How many RPM's did they require? If I'm not mistaken, I remember the guage being around 5 and 6

And the packet doesn't seem so bad, I thought it would be bigger, standard application. 

Good luck on Tuesday,  we call the 718 999 FDNY number to find out, is it through the automated system?


----------



## DFD338 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How many RPM's did they require? If I'm not mistaken, I remember the guage being around 5 and 6
> 
> And the packet doesn't seem so bad, I thought it would be bigger, standard application.
> 
> Good luck on Tuesday,  we call the 718 999 FDNY number to find out, is it through the automated system?



You had to do 110 in 2 minutes. It was tougher than I thought it was going to be, that's for sure. From what I've heard they would have told you right there if you didn't make the cut. But I'm not 100% sure how true that is. 

The packet isn't so bad, like I said it's just the job history is hardest part if you can't remember all the jobs you've had over the last 10 years. 

Thanks man, and good luck to you too! I'm not sure what the phone line will be. But I can guarantee that it's going to get slammed at 10am lol.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> You had to do 110 in 2 minutes. It was tougher than I thought it was going to be, that's for sure. From what I've heard they would have told you right there if you didn't make the cut. But I'm not 100% sure how true that is.
> 
> The packet isn't so bad, like I said it's just the job history is hardest part if you can't remember all the jobs you've had over the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks man, and good luck to you too! I'm not sure what the phone line will be. But I can guarantee that it's going to get slammed at 10am lol.



I'm gonna feel bad for em if it's not an automated line lol.  Our you were going good pin the Argyll bike then they just cheered you on. Good job, keep it up, doing great. Of you weren't doing so great it was pick it up, come on, work harder, speed it up. If you only got positive encouragement then i take it we all did fine. Can't wait ta see if you guys get confirmed, was anyone there @ 8a? Just didn't know if i was the only 8a appointment here.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> You had to do 110 in 2 minutes. It was tougher than I thought it was going to be, that's for sure. From what I've heard they would have told you right there if you didn't make the cut. But I'm not 100% sure how true that is.
> 
> The packet isn't so bad, like I said it's just the job history is hardest part if you can't remember all the jobs you've had over the last 10 years.
> 
> Thanks man, and good luck to you too! I'm not sure what the phone line will be. But I can guarantee that it's going to get slammed at 10am lol.



Once you get the detailed earning statement it should show all your jobs and time periods


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

I see the detailed earning statement costs $102?

Is that right?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I see the detailed earning statement costs $102?
> 
> Is that right?



It's like 40 bucks or something like that it's only 5 yrs back I believe.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 31, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> It's like 40 bucks or something like that it's only 5 yrs back I believe.



$25 bucks


----------



## phoppey (Mar 31, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> $25 bucks



I think it depends on where you go, I hear people in the city say it was cheap, I live in Suffolk I had to pay $102


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone know a location in nyc that gives those out? I know some don't and I don't want to order online

Thanks in advance


----------



## phoppey (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone know a location in nyc that gives those out? I know some don't and I don't want to order online
> 
> Thanks in advance



Just google social security office in in NYC


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 31, 2014)

The office I went to is in canarsie Brooklyn . Rockaway parkway


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> The office I went to is in canarsie Brooklyn . Rockaway parkway



You got it the same day,  and how much was it. Money order or cash? 

Thanks.


----------



## DFD338 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just called the social security office and the lady said I would have to mail out a forum and wait a few weeks to get something back. I'm going to try and stop by the office and see if they can give me something right there. 

And yeah stitch, I was there at 8am Saturday!


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I just called the social security office and the lady said I would have to mail out a forum and wait a few weeks to get something back. I'm going to try and stop by the office and see if they can give me something right there.
> 
> And yeah stitch, I was there at 8am Saturday!



I was the 12th one, leader that's what the scoring sheet said lol. How far back were you?


----------



## DFD338 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I was the 12th one, leader that's what the scoring sheet said lol. How far back were you?



I originally went with the second group, but I had a minor problem with the ruin test hahahaha. So I was in the last group to go  So I would have been in your group. I was wearing the hoody with Under Armour on the front


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I originally went with the second group, but I had a minor problem with the ruin test hahahaha. So I was in the last group to go  So I would have been in your group. I was wearing the hoody with Under Armour on the front



Oh yeah! I was the first one from ri that was gonna buy a teeny or sleep in the car lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

I noticed they took who ever wanted to piss first,  good thing I had to go


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You got it the same day,  and how much was it. Money order or cash?
> 
> Thanks.



You get it same day . 25 bucks. I paid with a money order.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I noticed they took who ever wanted to piss first,  good thing I had to go



yeah, they took the other 3 guys from my row in the very first group but not me. gotta admit i was kinda pissed lol, but i went with the second round. so alls good.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> You get it same day . 25 bucks. I paid with a money order.



could you pay by cash or card too? or just money order?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> could you pay by cash or card too? or just money order?



Not 100% on this but I dont think so


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I originally went with the second group, but I had a minor problem with the ruin test hahahaha. So I was in the last group to go  So I would have been in your group. I was wearing the hoody with Under Armour on the front



Oh yeah! I was the first one from ri that was gonna buy a teeny or sleep in the car lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Oh yeah! I was the first one from ri that was gonna buy a teeny or sleep in the car lol



How long did the drive take you bro


----------



## DFD338 (Mar 31, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Oh yeah! I was the first one from ri that was gonna buy a teeny or sleep in the car lol



I was in the front row on the left side against the wall. I was mainly talking to the people near me. So I don't recall you  but hopefully I'll be seeing you soon!



lukgiel said:


> How long did the drive take you bro



I drove in from Syracuse and that took about 4.5 hours. I got a hotel that was 15 minutes away from the testing site, so I had that going for me lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I was in the front row on the left side against the wall. I was mainly talking to the people near me. So I don't recall you  but hopefully I'll be seeing you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I drove in from Syracuse and that took about 4.5 hours. I got a hotel that was 15 minutes away from the testing site, so I had that going for me lol



That's great, I had a shift from 10pm to 8am the day of testing so I had little sleep but everything went smoothly

Anyone know which number we have to call tomorrow at 10?


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How long did the drive take you bro



3 and a half hours. Stopped to pee once lol


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That's great, I had a shift from 10pm to 8am the day of testing so I had little sleep but everything went smoothly
> 
> Anyone know which number we have to call tomorrow at 10?



One of the 2 numbers at the top of packet. Think it's cid. Not sure though


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was front row right on the aisle.


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh you know that thing i was having a problem correcting Luke?  Got it fixed that finally, new one shortly. Glad thats taken care of, was scaring the :censored::censored::censored::censored: outta me lol


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 31, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Oh you know that thing i was having a problem correcting Luke?  Got it fixed that finally, new one shortly. Glad thats taken care of, was scaring the :censored::censored::censored::censored: outta me lol



I'm happy for you bro,  congrats :beerchug:


----------



## Stitch276 (Mar 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm happy for you bro,  congrats :beerchug:



I need one of those after the phone call lol


----------



## phoppey (Mar 31, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> could you pay by cash or card too? or just money order?



I paid for mine with my debit card


----------



## DFD338 (Mar 31, 2014)

You his just went to your local social security office and pick up the paperwork? I talked to a lady on the phone and said I had to mail in a form to get the information


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 1, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> You his just went to your local social security office and pick up the paperwork? I talked to a lady on the phone and said I had to mail in a form to get the information



Go to the office buddy. Get what you need on the spot


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Go to the office buddy. Get what you need on the spot



They still require 5 years if you only been working a year?


----------



## bam5 (Apr 1, 2014)

hello to everyone


just got my physical letter yesterday  exam # 4004   list # 3xx's   up part

i started  to uses the stair master  been trying to get ready 

anyone know what level or how many stair at what speed??

and the arm  is 110 rpm for two min ??

thanks for all help 

gonig on April 12


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

bam5 said:


> hello to everyone
> 
> 
> just got my physical letter yesterday  exam # 4004   list # 3xx's   up part
> ...



If you go to the gym, it's level 6. 59 steps per minute for 3 minutes and 2 seconds, and before that 1 Minute warmup at 50 or so steps a minute with a minute rest inbetween and then you jump on for 3 Minutes,  both are done with the 40pd vest.

Then the arm lift x3

Bicycle thing for 2 minutes with 110 rotations minimum

Then the leg lift x3


----------



## bam5 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks lukgiel
  for the info 


really need to know this 

wish  you good luck in all your test 


lukgiel  got good info 


bam5


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

bam5 said:


> thanks lukgiel
> for the info
> 
> 
> ...



I did my physical march 29 th,  I am calling today to find our how I did,  best of luck to you,  I see they are moving with numbers fast


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

Just called them

I passed  :beerchug:


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 1, 2014)

Has anyone got a letter for the next academy in April yet?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Just called them
> 
> I passed  :beerchug:



Congrats man! Just called them as well and pass myself! 



There are so many questions I have on the packet. Mainly to the yes/no questions.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Congrats man! Just called them as well and pass myself!
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many questions I have on the packet. Mainly to the yes/no questions.



Congrats

PM me and I'll try as best as I can to help you


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Has anyone got a letter for the next academy in April yet?



Calls went out already?  

I thought calls for the 4/21 academy would start this Thursday/Friday


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 1, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Calls went out already?
> 
> I thought calls for the 4/21 academy would start this Thursday/Friday



I would have thought that academy would be all setup by now


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 1, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Calls went out already?
> 
> I thought calls for the 4/21 academy would start this Thursday/Friday



Not that i know of, i was just asking if anyone did get a call?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 1, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I would have thought that academy would be all setup by now



Last couple classes calls started going out about 10-11 business days before the academy start date.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Not that i know of, i was just asking if anyone did get a call?



You almost gave me a mi lol. 

I'm like nooooo 3 more months of transport.

Yea my guess is Thursday/Friday for calls to start.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Just called them
> 
> I passed  :beerchug:



Congrats! Me too!


----------



## axpbob (Apr 1, 2014)

*Waiting for the call*

I hope I make April .... 3024 # low 9xx will see I bet i just miss it.... I heard the last class they went up to 580's so I am think they canvas about 300 or so drop out fails i bet i just miss it .... I heard you get a phone call...


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 1, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I hope I make April .... 3024 # low 9xx will see I bet i just miss it.... I heard the last class they went up to 580's so I am think they canvas about 300 or so drop out fails i bet i just miss it .... I heard you get a phone call...



yeah, but they can call up to a few dys before the academy i heard.


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 1, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> yeah, but they can call up to a few dys before the academy i heard.



They have to give more notice than that i would hope. People have other jobs that they need to give at least two weeks notice to. But then again thats prob another way of the city filtering out people lol. I in the low 800's of 3024, i head the same about each class being about 300+ people. Hope i get called!


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> They have to give more notice than that i would hope. People have other jobs that they need to give at least two weeks notice to. But then again thats prob another way of the city filtering out people lol. I in the low 800's of 3024, i head the same about each class being about 300+ people. Hope i get called!



When fdny calls me I can quit the same day, since fdny is full time I don't see having a second job unless per diem but with fdny on my resume I can get a per diem hospital job


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> When fdny calls me I can quit the same day, since fdny is full time I don't see having a second job unless per diem but with fdny on my resume I can get a per diem hospital job



Agreed


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 1, 2014)

When do you guys think intake letters will go out for 1xx's and 2xx's?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> When do you guys think intake letters will go out for 1xx's and 2xx's?



Spoke with cid when i got my results today. Said should be soon because most investigators were tied up in intakes today.... either finishing 3024 or starting us already.... just keep a lookout for those letters!


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Spoke with cid when i got my results today. Said should be soon because most investigators were tied up in intakes today.... either finishing 3024 or starting us already.... just keep a lookout for those letters!



Lets hope so! im on 3024...if the're finishing that list thats good news for me and you guys.


----------



## Eddie2170 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> They have to give more notice than that i would hope.



No they don't, if they have someone drop out last minute or something, they'll call Friday to show up Monday morning


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Eddie2170 said:


> No they don't, if they have someone drop out last minute or something, they'll call Friday to show up Monday morning



I'd love a call like that if I didn't make a class haha


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'd love a call like that if I didn't make a class haha



hell yea


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Lets hope so! im on 3024...if the're finishing that list thats good news for me and you guys.



hells yeah it is. they are supposidly in intakes all week this week. idk how far up they went number wise, but from my understanding there arent many left on the 3024 list. are there?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'd love a call like that if I didn't make a class haha



that'd be friggen awesome. Of course it would only be awesome after i prolly stopped crying like a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and vomiting casue im so damn nervous. oh then theres the whole fact of figuring out how to get there in 2 days... other than that it would be friggen awesome!!!


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> that'd be friggen awesome. Of course it would only be awesome after i prolly stopped crying like a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and vomiting casue im so damn nervous. oh then theres the whole fact of figuring out how to get there in 2 days... other than that it would be friggen awesome!!!



This is true.  I worry about it everyday.  Hoping everything goes good and quick. As little of the city bs as possible


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> hells yeah it is. they are supposidly in intakes all week this week. idk how far up they went number wise, but from my understanding there arent many left on the 3024 list. are there?



you think that the rest of 3024 would be in the April class?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> you think that the rest of 3024 would be in the April class?



from the way it sounds could be very possible. your just waiting on an academy call right?


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> from the way it sounds could be very possible. your just waiting on an academy call right?



Yup, i have one item that I need to submit to my investigator that I’m still waiting on but she said it shouldn’t hold me up if I were to get called for the 4/21 class. I hope that’s true.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Yup, i have one item that I need to submit to my investigator that I’m still waiting on but she said it shouldn’t hold me up if I were to get called for the 4/21 class. I hope that’s true.



Don't see why they would lie. 
Good luck bro,  you came this far


----------



## phoppey (Apr 2, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> you think that the rest of 3024 would be in the April class?



Im thinkin that theyll get up to maybe the 800s for april class, june probably into the 1000s and september will be a combo of really high numbers from 3024 and very low numbers from 4004


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Im thinkin that theyll get up to maybe the 800s for april class, june probably into the 1000s and september will be a combo of really high numbers from 3024 and very low numbers from 4004



When's the next class after September?  January?


----------



## phoppey (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> When's the next class after September?  January?



Yea late january or early febuary


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea late january or early febuary



I'm guessing September they'll have maybe up to list # 100 from 4004


----------



## phoppey (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm guessing September they'll have maybe up to list # 100 from 4004



depends how many people are left of 3024 if any, otherwise they could get up to 200 or 300


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

phoppey said:


> depends how many people are left of 3024 if any, otherwise they could get up to 200 or 300



All they need is 25X and ill be happy haha


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> All they need is 25X and ill be happy haha



i'll be happy with the 160's lol. granted thee are still that many people in front of me. ended up seeing a few people fail the stairmaster on saturday... hoping their numbers where lower than mine. im hoping alot failed the first round. i know it sounds mean, but it makes my/our chances a hell of alot better.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i'll be happy with the 160's lol. granted thee are still that many people in front of me. ended up seeing a few people fail the stairmaster on saturday... hoping their numbers where lower than mine. im hoping alot failed the first round. i know it sounds mean, but it makes my/our chances a hell of alot better.


 Of course,  you don't want to wish failure on people but it is a job/salary that we all want and no space for everyone, if we passed and they failed, that means we were better prepared/trained or just had mother luck on our side. I know that September or January doesn't makeba different for me but I hate waiting,  I was scared I'd fail the physical,  now I'm worrried about intake,  medical etc


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Of course,  you don't want to wish failure on people but it is a job/salary that we all want and no space for everyone, if we passed and they failed, that means we were better prepared/trained or just had mother luck on our side. I know that September or January doesn't makeba different for me but I hate waiting,  I was scared I'd fail the physical,  now I'm worrried about intake,  medical etc



thats exactly how i looked at it. i feel bad but at the same time you should have prepared better or not tripped lol. im the same way, i dont are if its september or january, as long as i get in. now that i have that big problem taken care i feel a hell of alot better. thats was my only bump, bump removed, full steam ahead! now if only theyed send out those damn intake letters already lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> thats exactly how i looked at it. i feel bad but at the same time you should have prepared better or not tripped lol. im the same way, i dont are if its september or january, as long as i get in. now that i have that big problem taken care i feel a hell of alot better. thats was my only bump, bump removed, full steam ahead! now if only theyed send out those damn intake letters already lol.



I read every post on this thread, our intake letters should go out mid april and intake should be end of april, on exam 3024 someone had the number 80 something,  had intake in april and got in September academy.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I read every post on this thread, our intake letters should go out mid april and intake should be end of april, on exam 3024 someone had the number 80 something,  had intake in april and got in September academy.



ok sounds good. thankfully its april now, i can wait the few weeks lol... gona be biting my nails the whole time but i can wait. they doing day AND night classes or just one or the oter this time around? if they are they'll be pushing through this list pretty fast and can def expect to be in september almost guarenteed... just need ta hurry up with the friggen process lol.


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Don't see why they would lie.
> Good luck bro,  you came this far



thanks, same to you.


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 2, 2014)

I got my call today I'm in for 4/21.woot woot


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> I got my call today I'm in for 4/21.woot woot



Awesome! congrats! what number are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 2, 2014)

550


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> 550



Well, if they do call 300 people per class then hopefully I’ll be seeing you on the 21st!


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 2, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Well, if they do call 300 people per class then hopefully I’ll be seeing you on the 21st!



Most definitely!!


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> Most definitely!!



Thanks, did your investigator call you or someone else?


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea he call me at 1. Ask me if anything change and I answer no. Than he told good and offer employment for fdny as a emt. 

I'm not going to lie I wanted to scream like a school girl lol


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 2, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> Yea he call me at 1. Ask me if anything change and I answer no. Than he told good and offer employment for fdny as a emt.
> 
> I'm not going to lie I wanted to scream like a school girl lol



I bet, and honestly i would want to scream too. I'm 812, so lets see


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice calls started.

650s here hopefully I get the call with in the next few days


----------



## TF922 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks alot , I appreciate it


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Apr 2, 2014)

List # 16¿ got my investigation letter for the 16th.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> List # 16¿ got my investigation letter for the 16th.



Exam 4004?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Exam 4004?



yeah, hes 4004..... im 16X too, i guess im getting mine in tomorrow hopefully... now i feel like in need to rush to get all my :censored::censored::censored::censored: together.... wasnt expecting it that fast...... :censored::censored::censored::censored: balls lol


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> yeah, hes 4004..... im 16X too, i guess im getting mine in tomorrow hopefully... now i feel like in need to rush to get all my :censored::censored::censored::censored: together.... wasnt expecting it that fast...... :censored::censored::censored::censored: balls lol




They are moving reallly quickly with 4004, that's great, I'm 25x so I should get it within a week?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> They are moving reallly quickly with 4004, that's great, I'm 25x so I should get it within a week?



thats what im going to say. hell it hasnt even been a week since agility and they're sending out intake letters already....  i was planning on waiting a while, wasnt expecting it to move this fast.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> thats what im going to say. hell it hasnt even been a week since agility and they're sending out intake letters already....  i was planning on waiting a while, wasnt expecting it to move this fast.



No complaints from my end, I figured 1yr 6 months when I applied,  might be less than half a year for us guys with low numbers


----------



## TF922 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Need some helpful advice on this situation*

I've recently had my background investigation for FDNY and I need to write a notary statement of an accident I had about 2 years ago from my previous EMS job. 

It was a private company and I was transporting a pt from dialysis to her residence. I hit a double parked semi-trailer truck and it left a small dent towards the front end of the passenger side. The truck was unattended and there were no injuries at all. Everyone including my partner and the patient were fine. The problem is that I didn't report the incident on the scene and since there weren't anyone around , I didn't remain on the scene either. It wasn't until I already dropped off the patient and returned to my ambulance , I took a good look at the damage. I told my dispatcher and when I returned , I showed him how it looked. I wrote an accident report and of course got written up for it. And not so much to my surprise , I was terminated the following day because of my failure to report it right away and stay on the scene. 

I will admit that it was an honest mistake on my part and I was quite inexperienced in driving and handling a situation like that (my first time being involved in an accident). I'll admit that I was ashamed to tell anyone but the truth had to be spoken. Now , I'm in a predicament where my investigator wants an explanation of what occurred. Will this affect me at all?


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea it is moving fast, went to get my detailed earning statement today by coincidence $102. Got there early it takes 3 months if you do it by mail vs a couple hours the most at the office. h34r:


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Yea it is moving fast, went to get my detailed earning statement today by coincidence $102. Got there early it takes 3 months if you do it by mail vs a couple hours the most at the office. h34r:



People were saying 25, I knew it was 102.

Which office did you go to? The one I went to today doesn't do it. -_-


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2014)

All of the FDNY EMS applicant/candidate threads have been merged here. Please keep your FDNY EMS questions in this thread.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

TF922 said:


> I've recently had my background investigation for FDNY and I need to write a notary statement of an accident I had about 2 years ago from my previous EMS job.
> 
> It was a private company and I was transporting a pt from dialysis to her residence. I hit a double parked semi-trailer truck and it left a small dent towards the front end of the passenger side. The truck was unattended and there were no injuries at all. Everyone including my partner and the patient were fine. The problem is that I didn't report the incident on the scene and since there weren't anyone around , I didn't remain on the scene either. It wasn't until I already dropped off the patient and returned to my ambulance , I took a good look at the damage. I told my dispatcher and when I returned , I showed him how it looked. I wrote an accident report and of course got written up for it. And not so much to my surprise , I was terminated the following day because of my failure to report it right away and stay on the scene.
> 
> I will admit that it was an honest mistake on my part and I was quite inexperienced in driving and handling a situation like that (my first time being involved in an accident). I'll admit that I was ashamed to tell anyone but the truth had to be spoken. Now , I'm in a predicament where my investigator wants an explanation of what occurred. Will this affect me at all?



Tell them exactly what you told us. They should understand that mistake. You worked anywhere after that?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Tell them exactly what you told us. They should understand that mistake. You worked anywhere after that?



i would do the same. tell them everything that happened step by step even if it makes you look bad. much better to tell them the story and full explain yourself when questioned then hide something, have them find out, and dq you for withholding info or lying.


----------



## TF922 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes I have. I was fired back in 2012 and I worked a few other jobs after that (non-EMS though). I did commission sales (hated it) , retail for the holidays and I currently work at a school for people with Autism (been there for a year now). When I tell my examiner what I said here , what do you think will happen afterwards? Would I still be considered for employment or will it affect me in a negative way? When I put my reason for leaving that job as termination , my reason was "delaying to report minor incident on scene." What will happen when she finds out that I didn't remain on the scene and get a police report for the accident? All I did was complete an accident report and I notified my dispatcher.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

TF922 said:


> Yes I have. I was fired back in 2012 and I worked a few other jobs after that (non-EMS though). I did commission sales (hated it) , retail for the holidays and I currently work at a school for people with Autism (been there for a year now). When I tell my examiner what I said here , what do you think will happen afterwards? Would I still be considered for employment or will it affect me in a negative way? When I put my reason for leaving that job as termination , my reason was "delaying to report minor incident on scene." What will happen when she finds out that I didn't remain on the scene and get a police report for the accident? All I did was complete an accident report and I notified my dispatcher.



Tell them exactly what you told us, you were young, stupid and since it happened the first time you didn't know how to act and neither did your partner. Damage was little,  the other driver wasn't there, nothing else you could have done, be honest and be sorry, yes it will be a small negative but if no other tickets, infractions,  arrest,  other wise a perfectly clean slat3, they'll look over it I'm sure, accidents happen, their paper says, it's not an automatic dq, it's cas3 by case


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

How many people do they usually call for intake interviews on a given day?


----------



## TF922 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah , that's true. My partner , although she has more experience in the field than me was also an inexperienced driver and whenever we worked together , I always drove. I only worked there for about 2 months , so I guess it also had to do with me still being on probation. On the day of my termination , I wasn't informed of anything concerning legal issues , but since I haven't got a police report or stayed on scene , they decided to let me go for being negligence I suppose. I didn't have any fines or tickets or anything. Didn't need to go to court. Just a write up and termination. Would it be considered lying if I tell my investigator that I don't have a police report , but at the same time have it on my application that my reason for termination is delaying to report accident? I feel like I should've used different words to describe it.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 2, 2014)

TF922 said:


> Yeah , that's true. My partner , although she has more experience in the field than me was also an inexperienced driver and whenever we worked together , I always drove. I only worked there for about 2 months , so I guess it also had to do with me still being on probation. On the day of my termination , I wasn't informed of anything concerning legal issues , but since I haven't got a police report or stayed on scene , they decided to let me go for being negligence I suppose. I didn't have any fines or tickets or anything. Didn't need to go to court. Just a write up and termination. Would it be considered lying if I tell my investigator that I don't have a police report , but at the same time have it on my application that my reason for termination is delaying to report accident? I feel like I should've used different words to describe it.



Explain that to them , terminated for failure to follow company rules.  No tickets,  no police reports,  even better,  shouldn't dq you.  Best of luck


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> People were saying 25, I knew it was 102.
> 
> Which office did you go to? The one I went to today doesn't do it. -_-



I paid 25 5 yr detailed earnings statement. 

Don't know why you guys are pay 102


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I paid 25 5 yr detailed earnings statement.
> 
> Don't know why you guys are pay 102



I just looked at my receipt I paid $25. So I was bored and looked it up. The charge one flat rate of $102. So something changed from the time I received mine in September/October 20!3 till now.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 2, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> I paid 25 5 yr detailed earnings statement.
> 
> Don't know why you guys are pay 102



mine says 102 too, but that's in ri. but i figure it would be the same because ssi is a government program right?


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> mine says 102 too, but that's in ri. but i figure it would be the same because ssi is a government program right?



I guess something changed in the way they calculated the fees.

I remember you could pay for 1 yr or 50 million yrs and the fee was different for each .


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 3, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I hope I make April .... 3024 # low 9xx will see I bet i just miss it.... I heard the last class they went up to 580's so I am think they canvas about 300 or so drop out fails i bet i just miss it .... I heard you get a phone call...



550 got called yesterday for April.


----------



## axpbob (Apr 3, 2014)

*test 3024*



Fsanacore said:


> 550 got called yesterday for April.



Just called 212 669 1357 dcas and the working # jumped 3 weeks ago it was 350 and today its at 635 ...


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 3, 2014)

Got the call super excited. 

650s

See you guys there 

Fdny baby


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 3, 2014)

Congrats guys! Hope to see you on the streets in January!


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

Congratulations guys!!!!
Enjoy the academy


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 3, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Got the call super excited.
> 
> 650s
> 
> ...



Congrats! 

150 more numbers to go for me haha


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone appreciate it. 

Hopefully they get to you for this academy.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 3, 2014)

got my intake letter today! 4/16 @8am. anybody else?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> got my intake letter today! 4/16 @8am. anybody else?



Someone else here woth 16X, hopefully mine comes soob, are you low mid or high 1xx?


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 3, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Got the call super excited.
> 
> 650s
> 
> ...



What time you put for the academy? I pick 7 am to 3 pm


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

Random question,  does any one know what the list #s start at? Is it 1? I'm thinking 70 for some reason


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Someone else here woth 16X, hopefully mine comes soob, are you low mid or high 1xx?



mid, :censored::censored::censored::censored:s moving a hell of alot faster than i thought it would


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 3, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> What time you put for the academy? I pick 7 am to 3 pm



you can choose your class time?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> got my intake letter today! 4/16 @8am. anybody else?



Nice hopefully I'll get mine soon since I'm just behind you at 17x. But I had to put in for a change of address. I hope that doesn't mess anything up :sad:


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Nice hopefully I'll get mine soon since I'm just behind you at 17x. But I had to put in for a change of address. I hope that doesn't mess anything up :sad:



Did you also inform Usps of the address change?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Did you also inform Usps of the address change?



I still live at the old address for the next week and a half. Kind of hoping the letter gets here before that. But I didn't even think to tell USPS. I just went to the DMV and bank to change my residency for the proof thing. I need to chance my car insurance and run to the Post Office tomorrow. What a time to move


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> you can choose your class time?


My invesgater ask me 7 to 3 or 3 to 11


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I still live at the old address for the next week and a half. Kind of hoping the letter gets here before that. But I didn't even think to tell USPS. I just went to the DMV and bank to change my residency for the proof thing. I need to chance my car insurance and run to the Post Office tomorrow. What a time to move



That's why I'm staying put, make sure you change it with usps, I think you can do it online,  make it'll take effect in time, you can always let your new residents know


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That's why I'm staying put, make sure you change it with usps, I think you can do it online,  make it'll take effect in time, you can always let your new residents know



Really don't have a choice  Lease on the apt I was in ends on the 11th, and *fingers crossed* no point in renewing. So moving home temporarily. I'm bringing 2 copies of everything with my new and old address just to cover all my bases.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Really don't have a choice  Lease on the apt I was in ends on the 11th, and *fingers crossed* no point in renewing. So moving home temporarily. I'm bringing 2 copies of everything with my new and old address just to cover all my bases.



If it comes to that, I'll renew my lease for another year instead of, god forbid, paper work doesn't arrive and my wait extends a year


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 3, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Nice hopefully I'll get mine soon since I'm just behind you at 17x. But I had to put in for a change of address. I hope that doesn't mess anything up :sad:



yours might even be in the mail tomorrow. when did you give the dept your new address? these things must have gone out on monday or tuesday. soon n as they knew the people that passed on saturday.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 3, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> My invesgater ask me 7 to 3 or 3 to 11



now thats cool.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 3, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> What time you put for the academy? I pick 7 am to 3 pm



3:30 to 11. I thought about mornings but I would rather do afternoons


----------



## james1234 (Apr 3, 2014)

Im in the 800's as well hoping for april. Anyone know if people in the 700's got called today. Just trying to see where they are in relation to me.


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> yours might even be in the mail tomorrow. when did you give the dept your new address? these things must have gone out on monday or tuesday. soon n as they knew the people that passed on saturday.



I called them Monday to see if I passed. Called and notified them about my address change Tuesday. Called today to see what is going to happen and the lady said it was being mailed to my current address. So hopefully within the next few days I'll get it.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 3, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I called them Monday to see if I passed. Called and notified them about my address change Tuesday. Called today to see what is going to happen and the lady said it was being mailed to my current address. So hopefully within the next few days I'll get it.



What's your list #?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What's your list #?



17x


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 4, 2014)

james1234 said:


> Im in the 800's as well hoping for april. Anyone know if people in the 700's got called today. Just trying to see where they are in relation to me.



Looks like they started making call's around 550 and the next day went up to 650's, that i know of. I'm thinking about 100 or so calls go out a day? Maybe they will get up to 700's today and us (800's) by Monday.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Looks like they started making call's around 550 and the next day went up to 650's, that i know of. I'm thinking about 100 or so calls go out a day? Maybe they will get up to 700's today and us (800's) by Monday.



do we know how many people were on the 3024 list? just trying to gauge when they might finish the list, and if they might start our list in june/july or only sept.


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 4, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> do we know how many people were on the 3024 list? just trying to gauge when they might finish the list, and if they might start our list in june/july or only sept.



Not sure what it went up to.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Not sure what it went up to.



Or how many were dq


----------



## axpbob (Apr 4, 2014)

*info from dcas*



lukgiel said:


> Or how many were dq



212 669 1357 - dcas

FDNY EMS/EMT - 3024
9XX - my number
70 - my score
Outstanding certification 
1320 - all people on the list, people that are eligible 1313
635 - working

not sure what all this means but here it is ...


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 4, 2014)

axpbob said:


> 212 669 1357 - dcas
> 
> FDNY EMS/EMT - 3024
> 9XX - my number
> ...



Thanks for the info
So only 7 people got dq?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 4, 2014)

axpbob said:


> 212 669 1357 - dcas
> 
> FDNY EMS/EMT - 3024
> 9XX - my number
> ...



Called dcas and says 4004 is not a valid exam number. I'm assuming because everyone still needs to finish the agility?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 4, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Called dcas and says 4004 is not a valid exam number. I'm assuming because everyone still needs to finish the agility?



I called them, and it says exam 4004, I think 1240 people on it, trst is valid until February 2015, etc

Did you also enter your ss?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just got my letter. Meet with the investigator April 16th at 8am! See you guys there!!


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I called them, and it says exam 4004, I think 1240 people on it, trst is valid until February 2015, etc
> 
> Did you also enter your ss?



Yeah i did, should u not have?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 4, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just got my letter. Meet with the investigator April 16th at 8am! See you guys there!!



Hell yeah, we'll be waiting!


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 4, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Yeah i did, should u not have?



I also did,  that's how i heard that info


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 4, 2014)

Any phone calls go out today for the April class?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I called them, and it says exam 4004, I think 1240 people on it, trst is valid until February 2015, etc
> 
> Did you also enter your ss?



just got through. 1455 total eligible on the list, expires 4/2018


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> Any phone calls go out today for the April class?



not that im aware of, noones said anything, id say try calling dcas for an updated list number


----------



## james1234 (Apr 4, 2014)

yea this process is torture...I read back a couple of threads because I called up dcas and it said I was on "outstanding certification," but nobody knows exactly what  it means including the investigators.  Then you hear stories about people getting skipped over and they dont know why. Always the unknown with this process, gets frustrating.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 4, 2014)

james1234 said:


> yea this process is torture...I read back a couple of threads because I called up dcas and it said I was on "outstanding certification," but nobody knows exactly what  it means including the investigators.  Then you hear stories about people getting skipped over and they dont know why. Always the unknown with this process, gets frustrating.



Isn't outstanding certification good? As in All your paperwork is correct? 

Getting skipped sucks, you have to apply and try Next year but there has to be a reason? People get lazy or forget, forgot to drop off important or missing paperwork, too many convictions or traffic tickets, thetr has to be a reason


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Isn't outstanding certification good? As in All your paperwork is correct?
> 
> Getting skipped sucks, you have to apply and try Next year but there has to be a reason? People get lazy or forget, forgot to drop off important or missing paperwork, too many convictions or traffic tickets, thetr has to be a reason



From what i heard while i was under "outstanding certification"...means that your number is within a range of numbers that have been pulled for processing. So, during that time period your going to come up as "outstanding certification". 

Hope this helps


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 4, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> From what i heard while i was under "outstanding certification"...means that your number is within a range of numbers that have been pulled for processing. So, during that time period your going to come up as "outstanding certification".
> 
> Hope this helps



So,  that comes up both during physical,  intake medical etc


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 5, 2014)

Would anyone that has their intake interview on the 16th be interested in splitting a hotel room?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 5, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Would anyone that has their intake interview on the 16th be interested in splitting a hotel room?



i've got a 4 hr drive ahead of me, that would be great if i didnt have to work the nght before lol


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i've got a 4 hr drive ahead of me, that would be great if i didnt have to work the nght before lol



Can you take a day off?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 5, 2014)

That sucks if you can't get the time off. Driving in that far away for an interview is going to suck. Luckily I've talked to my bosses and they are super supportive. As long as I let them know what's going on as soon as I know they're really cool about it. Stitches, where are you driving in from?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 5, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> That sucks if you can't get the time off. Driving in that far away for an interview is going to suck. Luckily I've talked to my bosses and they are super supportive. As long as I let them know what's going on as soon as I know they're really cool about it. Stitches, where are you driving in from?



my boss is supportive too, gave me the 16th off and any other day i need. Just working till 7p the night before so thats not bad, BUT then i would have to drive the 4hrs to brooklyn, wind down, sleep, wake, shower, dress, then get there for before 8a lol.... not the work that sucks its the drive lol. id rather go to bed soon as i get home, and leave at 3a to be there for 730, (giving extra time for traffic and tolls). just think id get a better nights sleep. but idk.. gotta think bout itlol, its really tempting. either way i just hope i dont have hugs bags under my eyes or forget anything lol


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 5, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> That sucks if you can't get the time off. Driving in that far away for an interview is going to suck. Luckily I've talked to my bosses and they are super supportive. As long as I let them know what's going on as soon as I know they're really cool about it. Stitches, where are you driving in from?



RI lol pretty damn far


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> RI lol pretty damn far



That's quite the shag, but then again I'm about that far out too. I'll probably be booking the room in the next couple of days so let me know what the deal is.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> That's quite the shag, but then again I'm about that far out too. I'll probably be booking the room in the next couple of days so let me know what the deal is.



Aight, will do.


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 6, 2014)

If anyone's still wondering about the April class...

Exam 3024, #64x

Received my phone call on Thursday 4/3
Orientation is 4/21, class starts 4/22


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 6, 2014)

whereswaldo said:


> If anyone's still wondering about the April class...
> 
> Exam 3024, #64x
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 7, 2014)

whereswaldo said:


> If anyone's still wondering about the April class...
> 
> Exam 3024, #64x
> 
> ...



Thanks, thats helps. Congrats too.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 7, 2014)

anybody here anything on 3024 today?


----------



## CPert519 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Physical*

Anyone know what number they are up to for list 4004 on the physical? Also what does the physical consist of. I know there is a stair master for 3 min and 10 seconds a hand cycle of 120 cycles in 2 min and thats about it.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 7, 2014)

CPert519 said:


> Anyone know what number they are up to for list 4004 on the physical? Also what does the physical consist of. I know there is a stair master for 3 min and 10 seconds a hand cycle of 120 cycles in 2 min and thats about it.



My friend whos 300s has his physical this saturday, march 29th they got uup to 250s.

Stairmaster. 
Legpull
Arm pull
Arm bicycle thing


Everything is explained in the paper you received from fdny, if you got one, whats your #


----------



## CPert519 (Apr 7, 2014)

I didn't get one, I'm away at school and everything gets mailed to my house. Im 41* on the list.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 7, 2014)

CPert519 said:


> I didn't get one, I'm away at school and everything gets mailed to my house. Im 41* on the list.



So you should be on the physical this saturday,  check your mail


----------



## CPert519 (Apr 7, 2014)

If I didn't get anything in the mail, should I call up DCAS?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 7, 2014)

CPert519 said:


> If I didn't get anything in the mail, should I call up DCAS?



Yes, I'm sure they do like 250#s in a day, one group at 8am and one at 2pm, call up fdny and dcas, find someone who had a list # close to you ,


----------



## CPert519 (Apr 7, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yes, I'm sure they do like 250#s in a day, one group at 8am and one at 2pm, call up fdny and dcas, find someone who had a list # close to you ,



Yea I will call up, I know someone who is 2 below me, and didn't get anything but whos to say they didnt check their mail either


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 8, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> anybody here anything on 3024 today?



No, and i'm loosing sleep over it! haha


----------



## ksquire222 (Apr 8, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> anybody here anything on 3024 today?



My friend got the call Friday. Her number is 75X


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 8, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> My friend got the call Friday. Her number is 75X



Now that sounds better, thanks!


----------



## CPert519 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just called FDNY there not up to my number and im 41*. So if anyone is around there don't worry there not up to us yet. Probably the next one they said


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 8, 2014)

It's official! Just got the phone call..I’m in the April 21st academy!

Exam 3024 No. 81X


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 8, 2014)

CPert519 said:


> Just called FDNY there not up to my number and im 41*. So if anyone is around there don't worry there not up to us yet. Probably the next one they said



You're exam 3024 right


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 8, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> It's official! Just got the phone call..I’m in the April 21st academy!
> 
> Exam 3024 No. 81X



Congratulations bro


----------



## ksquire222 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> It's official! Just got the phone call..I’m in the April 21st academy!
> 
> Exam 3024 No. 81X



Congrats. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about the academy.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> It's official! Just got the phone call..I’m in the April 21st academy!
> 
> Exam 3024 No. 81X



Hell yeah! Congrats man! Good luck and keep us up to date on the academy. Hope to see you on the streets really soon!


----------



## axpbob (Apr 8, 2014)

*Nice*



Fsanacore said:


> It's official! Just got the phone call..I’m in the April 21st academy!
> 
> Exam 3024 No. 81X




Awesome.......

Man so close yet so far ... 3024 #92* .... Looks like the next one for me .....


----------



## james1234 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats Fsanacore. I am under 850 and have not got called yet.  Did they give you an option for am/pm.  Trying to see if I just missed this class.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> It's official! Just got the phone call..I’m in the April 21st academy!
> 
> Exam 3024 No. 81X



Congrats dude ima send you a pm


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 9, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> Congrats. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about the academy.



Thank you, will do!


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 9, 2014)

james1234 said:


> Congrats Fsanacore. I am under 850 and have not got called yet.  Did they give you an option for am/pm.  Trying to see if I just missed this class.



I'd keep your phone close, i think they started April with mid 500's if so they should reach the mid 800's. I’m in the PM class (3:30-12:30), they didn’t give me an option, i did ask tho...the AM class was full.


----------



## james1234 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fsanacore said:


> I'd keep your phone close, i think they started April with mid 500's if so they should reach the mid 800's. I’m in the PM class (3:30-12:30), they didn’t give me an option, i did ask tho...the AM class was full.



yea thanks


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 10, 2014)

Any one get info on numbers over 180 receiving intake letters?  (Exam 4004) last I heard, they went up to 180 I believe for april 16th 8 am intake.

How many appointments do they do daily, or how often?

Thanks in advance


----------



## medic308 (Apr 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Any one get info on numbers over 180 receiving intake letters?  (Exam 4004) last I heard, they went up to 180 I believe for april 16th 8 am intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




20# going in on April 16th at noon


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 10, 2014)

emt308 said:


> 20# going in on April 16th at noon



Damn I'm 25X, I'm worried about not getting a letter.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 10, 2014)

emt308 said:


> 20# going in on April 16th at noon



When did you get your letter?


----------



## medic308 (Apr 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> When did you get your letter?




A week or so ago


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 10, 2014)

I was given the option and I chose the pm class. Congrats though to those of you who got in!! Your guys' orientation is the 21st @ 8am right?


----------



## EmtMacho (Apr 10, 2014)

Quick question has anybody who got in for the 4/21 class got a letter yet from FDNY? Cause my investigator told me I would receive a form and to fill it out but I've got nothing


----------



## bam5 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Everybody


Got my physical  this Sat 

anyone going ??


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 10, 2014)

I just found out that people with list #s 210s and up (I'm 25X) will have their intake investigation in May. Letter should be received next week.

I got this information from fdny ems candidate investigations


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I just found out that people with list #s 210s and up (I'm 25X) will have their intake investigation in May. Letter should be received next week.
> 
> I got this information from fdny ems candidate investigations



Mines this coming wed at 8am.... getting kinda nervous lol


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 10, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Mines this coming wed at 8am.... getting kinda nervous lol



It's a fairly quick process from what I heard


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 10, 2014)

EmtMacho said:


> Quick question has anybody who got in for the 4/21 class got a letter yet from FDNY? Cause my investigator told me I would receive a form and to fill it out but I've got nothing



i got something in the mail today, didnt get a chance to open it yet.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It's a fairly quick process from what I heard



any idea what to expect?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 10, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> any idea what to expect?



They look over your paperwork and documents,  make sure everything is ok and there


----------



## ksquire222 (Apr 11, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> They look over your paperwork and documents,  make sure everything is ok and there



It's pretty painless. Just bring in all your paperwork. They look through everything, and let you know if you're missing anything or if you need to provide any additional documentation. Do your fingerprints, and you're out of there.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 11, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> It's pretty painless. Just bring in all your paperwork. They look through everything, and let you know if you're missing anything or if you need to provide any additional documentation. Do your fingerprints, and you're out of there.



Ok cool. Been going over my paperwork daily lol. Just to make sure I'm not forgetting anything. Just not good worth interviews lol, i tend to stumble over my words a lot and get nervous. But give me psych pts or hurt/during people and I'm fine... go figure!


----------



## ksquire222 (Apr 11, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Ok cool. Been going over my paperwork daily lol. Just to make sure I'm not forgetting anything. Just not good worth interviews lol, i tend to stumble over my words a lot and get nervous. But give me psych pts or hurt/during people and I'm fine... go figure!



It's not a typical job interview in which they throw the "why do you want to work for our company?" type questions. You'll sit with the investigator, and they may ask you questions pertaining to your documentation. Could be for clarity, so it's not anything you wouldn't know about yourself. My investigator didn't say much to me at all, and then I never spoke to her again after that day. To be honest, I'm not even sure why they call it an interview. You don't have anything to be nervous about.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 11, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> It's not a typical job interview in which they throw the "why do you want to work for our company?" type questions. You'll sit with the investigator, and they may ask you questions pertaining to your documentation. Could be for clarity, so it's not anything you wouldn't know about yourself. My investigator didn't say much to me at all, and then I never spoke to her again after that day. To be honest, I'm not even sure why they call it an interview. You don't have anything to be nervous about.



Cool. thanks


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 13, 2014)

What kind of background history do they really care about? My criminal history is clear outside of a speeding ticket I just got. But my financial history is not as good as I would like. Should I have anything to worry about?


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 13, 2014)

They only care about any criminal convictions for ems. Any traffic violations you get you have to list too.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 13, 2014)

whereswaldo said:


> They only care about any criminal convictions for ems. Any traffic violations you get you have to list too.



i dont have any speeding tickets or anything, just 1 parking ticket. should be fine right? lol


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 13, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i dont have any speeding tickets or anything, just 1 parking ticket. should be fine right? lol



yeah I have one parking ticket and one moving violation from like 3 years ago. I only had to list the moving violation. you should be fine.


----------



## axpbob (Apr 14, 2014)

Any roomers on the next academy for 2014... June? September?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 14, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Any roomers on the next academy for 2014... June? September?



They're going to have one in June or July, then yes one in September. Hopefully I'll have more info on that after intake this Wed.


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 14, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> They're going to have one in June or July, then yes one in September. Hopefully I'll have more info on that after intake this Wed.



Oh wow, I didn't know they were doing 2 classes so soon! That's great news!!


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 14, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know they were doing 2 classes so soon! That's great news!!



Normally 4 a year. They haven't decided if the next is gonna be in June or in July, but that time frame. Then next is def September.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 14, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know they were doing 2 classes so soon! That's great news!!



Looks like our list is slated to start on september.


----------



## bam5 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone


Did My physical on sat April 12 2014

Just got my package  and How long for the letter to come in the mail ??

Investigation 

Thanks

Exam #4004
List # 3xx


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 15, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> Did My physical on sat April 12 2014
> ...



I'm assuming you called today to confirm you passed, i got my letter 3 days after... Had my agility on Saturday the 29th, they mailed the letter monday the 1st, got it the 4th. Doesn't mean yours will be the same, they said it could take up to a month to get them.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 15, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I'm assuming you called today to confirm you passed, i got my letter 3 days after... Had my agility on Saturday the 29th, they mailed the letter monday the 1st, got it the 4th. Doesn't mean yours will be the same, they said it could take up to a month to get them.



I'm 25X still waiting for the intake letter,  which should come this week,  and the intake should be middle of next month as per fdny recruiting


----------



## teke2 (Apr 15, 2014)

*fdny ems hiring process*

my card expires at the end of april. my refesher test is april 17, im currently doing the fdny hiring process,april 30 is my full medical exam.my refresher test has no onsite scoring. what can i do?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm 25X still waiting for the intake letter,  which should come this week,  and the intake should be middle of next month as per fdny recruiting



Stressing out so bad right now, 14hrs and counting till intake... Cant they just hurry up!!! lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 15, 2014)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------



## bam5 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info 

Lukgiel. Did you get your letter yet?  When did you do the physical


Stitch276. Good luck. Don't stress out


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 15, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Lukgiel. Did you get your letter yet?  When did you do the physical
> 
> ...



No I have not, for some reason I'm thinking it's waiting for me in the mail


----------



## medic308 (Apr 16, 2014)

teke2 said:


> my card expires at the end of april. my refesher test is april 17, im currently doing the fdny hiring process,april 30 is my full medical exam.my refresher test has no onsite scoring. what can i do?




Contact your investigator.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much. 

Contact your investigator. Worst come to worst, they push you into the next top class.


----------



## Fsanacore (Apr 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> No I have not, for some reason I'm thinking it's waiting for me in the mail



Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know that when i went through this process...everything was usually two to three weeks apart from each other. Once i went through intake, everything else followed quickly. Hope this helps some people sleep lol


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 16, 2014)

So this morning we were all told there will be an academy in July and one in October. We eye also told we were being processed for the July academy. Be prepared!


----------



## axpbob (Apr 16, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> So this morning we were all told there will be an academy in July and one in October. We eye also told we were being processed for the July academy. Be prepared!



Ya! those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s told me I was being processed for the April class...
and yet that was not the case ... Looks like the got to the low 800... for April I am in the low 900 and I think list 3024 goes up to 1300...

Good luck to you guys on 4004... I applied 1 and 1/2 years ago...


----------------------------
list 3024 # 92*
PA - nov 2013
Interview - Jan 2014
physiological - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 16, 2014)

Man my investigator was pretty intense at some points and fine the rest of the time. I'm kind of nervous because of what she told me. So eeeeek I don't know


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 16, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Ya! those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s told me I was being processed for the April class...
> and yet that was not the case ... Looks like the got to the low 800... for April I am in the low 900 and I think list 3024 goes up to 1300...
> 
> Good luck to you guys on 4004... I applied 1 and 1/2 years ago...
> ...



I think it's more them getting us ready incase they exhaust the 3024 list in July, which i doubt see happening lol.  I'm aiming for the October class, that'll prolly be the straglers from 3024 and the beginning of 4004


----------



## bam5 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Stictch276

How did it go today ???

lukgiel  did u call about your letter?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 17, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Hey Stictch276
> 
> How did it go today ???
> 
> lukgiel  did u call about your letter?



not yet I'm going to wait until Saturday and call them on Monday


----------



## bam5 (Apr 17, 2014)

keep good thought


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 17, 2014)

bam5 said:


> keep good thought



Will do, thanks


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 17, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Hey Stictch276
> 
> How did it go today ???
> 
> lukgiel  did u call about your letter?



Went good. Very informative. Feel free our you wanna pm me


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 17, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Man my investigator was pretty intense at some points and fine the rest of the time. I'm kind of nervous because of what she told me. So eeeeek I don't know



What she tell you? Did i miss something?


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 17, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> What she tell you? Did i miss something?



Standby for pm


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 17, 2014)

DFD, you mind PMing me what she said to you as well? If not, no big deal. Thanks man. Good luck with everything


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 18, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> DFD, you mind PMing me what she said to you as well? If not, no big deal. Thanks man. Good luck with everything



Check your inbox


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks brotha, appreciate it


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 18, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Check your inbox



Pm me too,  it would be helpful,  thank you


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 18, 2014)

You get your letter yet Luke?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> You get your letter yet Luke?



Not yet, I called them,  spoke with some guy who told me to send an email, he didn't even check with my ss or list # like the lady last week did. I'll try again today and I'll call them Monday and hopefully get someone else On the phone


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 18, 2014)

you shouldnt have a problem with it. are you on 3024 or 4004? once you renew your license, contact your investigator and let them know you did, then bring in a new copy of your license to HQ so they have an updated one in your file. Your gonna recert again when you get into the academy anyway, everyone does. thats what i was told by my investigator cause i just got mine refreshed at the beginning of this month too.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Not yet, I called them,  spoke with some guy who told me to send an email, he didn't even check with my ss or list # like the lady last week did. I'll try again today and I'll call them Monday and hopefully get someone else On the phone



the guy i had was really helpfull, cant remember his name though. I've called so much he knows my voice and says your the rhode island guy right? lol. if he doesnt know the answer he goes and asks an investigator and everything. hell next time see if theres an available investigator to talk to. you never know.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> the guy i had was really helpfull, cant remember his name though. I've called so much he knows my voice and says your the rhode island guy right? lol. if he doesnt know the answer he goes and asks an investigator and everything. hell next time see if theres an available investigator to talk to. you never know.



Thanks,  appreciate it, I'm sure I spoke with an investigator due to calling candidate investigations. 

Once again, thanks.  I just want the whole process to be over and done with


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks,  appreciate it, I'm sure I spoke with an investigator due to calling candidate investigations.
> 
> Once again, thanks.  I just want the whole process to be over and done with



Yeah me too. For the people that met with their investigator. Did they tell you when you should be getting your letter for medical and psych?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 18, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks,  appreciate it, I'm sure I spoke with an investigator due to calling candidate investigations.
> 
> Once again, thanks.  I just want the whole process to be over and done with



No problem, i feel the same way lol. I'm getting more and more nervous as time goes on lol. If you called cid directly you probably got the receptionist at the desk, but he is very helpful ....... normally lol. Helped me a lot


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 18, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> No problem, i feel the same way lol. I'm getting more and more nervous as time goes on lol. If you called cid directly you probably got the receptionist at the desk, but he is very helpful ....... normally lol. Helped me a lot



Oh yeah the person that picked up the phone every time I called was SO helpful! Big props to them for actually being nice after dealing with so many calls and questions.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 18, 2014)

omfg i hate waiting..........


----------



## medic308 (Apr 18, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Yeah me too. For the people that met with their investigator. Did they tell you when you should be getting your letter for medical and psych?




My investigator didn't mention anything.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 18, 2014)

emt308 said:


> My investigator didn't mention anything.



I got the letter, intake is may 6th at 8am



now I need to get my lazy *** up and get those papers from our Social Security office I have the rest


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 19, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I got the letter, intake is may 6th at 8am
> 
> 
> 
> now I need to get my lazy *** up and get those papers from our Social Security office I have the rest



Yeah! Good luck! Let us know how it goes. Get there really early and be clean shaven and wear a suit and and and and ummm..... oh, yeah. Don't fill anything out at orientation until they fill it out with you all together.


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 19, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I got the letter, intake is may 6th at 8am
> 
> 
> 
> now I need to get my lazy *** up and get those papers from our Social Security office I have the rest



It's not nearly as bad as you think it will be. Just be honest and tell them what you wrote down. You'll be fine. And good luck brother/sister


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 19, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> It's not nearly as bad as you think it will be. Just be honest and tell them what you wrote down. You'll be fine. And good luck brother/sister



thanks, I'm a brother haha
My boy who is in the 300s has his intake may 8th , a day after me


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 19, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> thanks, I'm a brother haha
> My boy who is in the 300s has his intake may 8th , a day after me



Haha good luck brother! And good luck to your friend too. Bring more than you think you might need. Like they say better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. I brought so much stuff with me I think it upset the investigator lol. But bring everything you might need.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 19, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Haha good luck brother! And good luck to your friend too. Bring more than you think you might need. Like they say better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. I brought so much stuff with me I think it upset the investigator lol. But bring everything you might need.



you are right you don't wanna mess it up and wait an extra year so thanks for the advice and I will do just that


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 21, 2014)

any word? any word? any word? .... why does waiting for letters have to be  so :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hard........


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 21, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> any word? any word? any word? .... why does waiting for letters have to be  so :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hard........



Part of the exam is testing your patience


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Part of the exam is testing your patience



I drive a truck with a siren and flashing lights at a high speed for a living..... i hate waiting lol


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow... really quiet... anyone here anything?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 23, 2014)

What social security offices did you guys go to, to get the paperwork? And how much was it, I'm asking because the one I went to, didn't do it and they told me to go online but I don't have time

thank you


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

*Next Exam*

Congrats to everyone going through the process!

Im hoping to take the next civil service exam in september... if i get a score of 80, when do you think is an estimate I get into the EMT academy? Here is a timeline ive come up with: let me know what you think--

Civil Service Exam: 9/2014
Receive List#: 1/15  ---Score of 80- List#200-400?????
EMT Academy: 3/15 , 6/15, 9/15 ???

What do you guys think?


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

*Next Exam*

What list number do you think one would get with en exam score of 80-- I think maybe 200-400? what you guys think?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

billwill said:


> Congrats to everyone going through the process!
> 
> Im hoping to take the next civil service exam in september... if i get a score of 80, when do you think is an estimate I get into the EMT academy? Here is a timeline ive come up with: let me know what you think--
> 
> ...



you will receive your list number in March and the Academy will probably be September


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> you will receive your list number in March and the Academy will probably be September



Thanks for the reply.. You think the first Academy will be September 2015? Im hoping that I get into the academy before the next firefighter promotional exam is given.. I hope I wont be too late


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

billwill said:


> Thanks for the reply.. You think the first Academy will be September 2015? Im hoping that I get into the academy before the next firefighter promotional exam is given.. I hope I wont be too late



The academy is given 4 times a year usually,  but for the 2014 exam, the first academy will be September,  with a score of 80, you're looking at December January.  If you want to be a firefighter,  did you take the open civil for fire?


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> The academy is given 4 times a year usually,  but for the 2014 exam, the first academy will be September,  with a score of 80, you're looking at December January.  If you want to be a firefighter,  did you take the open civil for fire?



Wow, thats a lot longer than I expected... I will take the open civil for firefighter when it comes out. The last filing period was spring 2011 so I think the next exam will come out 2015/2016. I just need to be in the fdny emt academy before the exam comes out or im screwed! So im hoping that the ff exam will be pushed back as late as possible - i hope as far as 2017!


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

billwill said:


> Wow, thats a lot longer than I expected... I will take the open civil for firefighter when it comes out. The last filing period was spring 2011 so I think the next exam will come out 2015/2016. I just need to be in the fdny emt academy before the exam comes out or im screwed! So im hoping that the ff exam will be pushed back as late as possible - i hope as far as 2017!



The next promotional exam should be in 2 years and I think you have to be an emt for a year or 2 before taking it


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> The next promotional exam should be in 2 years and I think you have to be an emt for a year or 2 before taking it



Thanks for the help! Have you heard any rumors about the next promo test?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

billwill said:


> Thanks for the help! Have you heard any rumors about the next promo test?



It should be in 2 or 3 years


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It should be in 2 or 3 years



That be awesome. What exam score on 4004 did you have to be list # 200's?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

billwill said:


> That be awesome. What exam score on 4004 did you have to be list # 200's?



80, they are moving quick with this one so I should be in the sept. Academy


----------



## billwill (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> 80, they are moving quick with this one so I should be in the sept. Academy



Thats awesome, congrats! did you get credit for EVOC and Hazmat to get the extra 10 points?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

billwill said:


> Thats awesome, congrats! did you get credit for EVOC and Hazmat to get the extra 10 points?



hazmat volunteering Evoc cevo


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What social security offices did you guys go to, to get the paperwork? And how much was it, I'm asking because the one I went to, didn't do it and they told me to go online but I don't have time
> 
> thank you



i called social security and they said they dont hand them out that we need to get a form off line and mail it in... 4-6wks for a return... kinda pissed now. If you find anywhere that does it let me know. i'm willing to drive down there to get it if i have to lol


----------



## phoppey (Apr 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i called social security and they said they dont hand them out that we need to get a form off line and mail it in... 4-6wks for a return... kinda pissed now. If you find anywhere that does it let me know. i'm willing to drive down there to get it if i have to lol



I got mine out on long island in the beginning of the year. I went in ask for my social statement for the past five years, she charged me $102 and printed it out right then and gave it to me.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i called social security and they said they dont hand them out that we need to get a form off line and mail it in... 4-6wks for a return... kinda pissed now. If you find anywhere that does it let me know. i'm willing to drive down there to get it if i have to lol



You already had your intake,  what did you tell them when you said you don't have it?


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 24, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I got mine out on long island in the beginning of the year. I went in ask for my social statement for the past five years, she charged me $102 and printed it out right then and gave it to me.



Would you happen to have an address for that office kind sir? I would be most pleased our you could provided that information so my *** can drive all the way down there to pick it up lol.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You already had your intake,  what did you tell them when you said you don't have it?



I had an earnings statement, they told me i just had the wrong one after i confirmed multiple tones tgat i had the right one. Said for me to mail it in when i got it, those that live in the city must make an appointment to drop it off.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> I had an earnings statement, they told me i just had the wrong one after i confirmed multiple tones tgat i had the right one. Said for me to mail it in when i got it, those that live in the city must make an appointment to drop it off.



I know some people on this forum went to an office and got it, I know they might do that at the far rockway queens office but I am waiting to get a confirmation from those people


----------



## phoppey (Apr 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Would you happen to have an address for that office kind sir? I would be most pleased our you could provided that information so my *** can drive all the way down there to pick it up lol.



I got mine at 75 Oak St, Patchogue, NY 11772, i would almost think it was just be easier getting it in the mail. But if you do decide to go I would call and make sure they still do it so you dont drive down and not be able to get it.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I got mine at 75 Oak St, Patchogue, NY 11772, i would almost think it was just be easier getting it in the mail. But if you do decide to go I would call and make sure they still do it so you dont drive down and not be able to get it.



Thanks,  it's a 2 hr drive one way.

When did you get yours?  If it was recent I'm sure they still do it


----------



## phoppey (Apr 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks,  it's a 2 hr drive one way.
> 
> When did you get yours?  If it was recent I'm sure they still do it



2 hour drive from where? I got it back in maybe like january


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 24, 2014)

phoppey said:


> 2 hour drive from where? I got it back in maybe like january



I live in Brooklyn New York see if I did the drive at night I'll be there in an hour haha


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 24, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I got mine at 75 Oak St, Patchogue, NY 11772, i would almost think it was just be easier getting it in the mail. But if you do dec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phoppey (Apr 24, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> phoppey said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine at 75 Oak St, Patchogue, NY 11772, i would almost think it was just be easier getting it in the mail. But if you do dec
> ...


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Apr 25, 2014)

I went to the office located at 155-10 Jamaica Ave, Jamaica, NY 11432. I think there is a office in Nassau county that does it but i'm 100% sure you will get it at the Jamaica office. If you do it by mail you wont get it until 6 months later so don't do that. Get there early they open at 7:30 which is about the time I arrived and there were atleast 20-30 people ahead of me, they'll let you in at 8 and by that time there must have been atleast and extra 30 behind me. I got out after 9 just act like your going to the dmv have fun. :rofl: See you all on the other side.


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 25, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> I went to the office located at 155-10 Jamaica Ave, Jamaica, NY 11432. I think there is a office in Nassau county that does it but i'm 100% sure you will get it at the Jamaica office. If you do it by mail you wont get it until 6 months later so don't do that. Get there early they open at 7:30 which is about the time I arrived and there were atleast 20-30 people ahead of me, they'll let you in at 8 and by that time there must have been atleast and extra 30 behind me. I got out after 9 just act like your going to the dmv have fun. :rofl: See you all on the other side.



thank you so much I owe you a beer, speaking with some people from the NYPD Said to mention I need it for a city department investigation,  otherwise they might not give it to you


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 25, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> thank you so much I owe you a beer, speaking with some people from the NYPD Said to mention I need it for a city department investigation,  otherwise they might not give it to you



Tried that twice and hasn't worked yet lol. I'm gonna have to drive to Jamaica. ..... Damn lol


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 25, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Tried that twice and hasn't worked yet lol. I'm gonna have to drive to Jamaica. ..... Damn lol



It seems some offices give it out and some don't.  
I'll be going to the jamaica one soon. When are you planning to go? I'll get there early and you can join me online if you get there before they open at 8


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 25, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It seems some offices give it out and some don't.
> I'll be going to the jamaica one soon. When are you planning to go? I'll get there early and you can join me online if you get there before they open at 8



whens your intake? the 6th? i have to go after the 4th because thats when my work schedule changes and i'll have the availability. seeing as how the 4th is a sunday, prolly Monday the 5th. gonna pm you in a minute too.


----------



## ksquire222 (Apr 25, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Tried that twice and hasn't worked yet lol. I'm gonna have to drive to Jamaica. ..... Damn lol



Got mine in East Harlem location: 345 E 102 St. At the time the fee was only $25, but I do remember hearing something about the fee going up. Perhaps you can also give them a call.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 25, 2014)

ksquire222 said:


> Got mine in East Harlem location: 345 E 102 St. At the time the fee was only $25, but I do remember hearing something about the fee going up. Perhaps you can also give them a call.



And they gave it to you right there? how long ago was this?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> I got my score last month and it was wrong. I did not get any of my work or training credits. I sent a letter to dcas about it after I called them. They said expect a new score in 4 to 6 months. If my current list number is 8xx do you this I could start the process before I get my new score and do you think a new score will really help??



Well I had the same problem when I got my score back the first time. But I sent a letter in right away because you only have a month from the date you get ur score to dispute it and yesterday I got a letter back from dcas with a new list number I went from 97x to 23x right where I was supposed to be all along. I just hope that I don't get skipped over since some guys with a list number around mine have completed a couple of the hiring steps


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Well I had the same problem when I got my score back the first time. But I sent a letter in right away because you only have a month from the date you get ur score to dispute it and yesterday I got a letter back from dcas with a new list number I went from 97x to 23x right where I was supposed to be all along. I just hope that I don't get skipped over since some guys with a list number around mine have completed a couple of the hiring steps



Yeah, they are over 300 for the agility and the 2-250ish range has intakes the 6th.. I'd call the recruit line or cid to fnd out what to do next.


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 25, 2014)

billwill said:


> What list number do you think one would get with en exam score of 80-- I think maybe 200-400? what you guys think?



Should be inn that area, between 2-300 based on how many people you share the score with.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Apr 25, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Yeah, they are over 300 for the agility and the 2-250ish range has intakes the 6th.. I'd call the recruit line or cid to fnd out what to do next.



Do you have any information on a phone number?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 26, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Do you have any information on a phone number?



1 718 999 fdny or 800 or 212 area code I forgot


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Do you have any information on a phone number?



FDNY CID Unit: 718-999-2169

that'll get you right to the receptionist at investigations


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 26, 2014)

Btw, how much did you guys pay to get the detailed earnings statement in person?  I'm guessing to make the money order out to $102


----------



## medic308 (Apr 26, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Btw, how much did you guys pay to get the detailed earnings statement in person?  I'm guessing to make the money order out to $102




Yea 102
They took credit and debit at the office I went to


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 26, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Yea 102
> They took credit and debit at the office I went to



Is that the office in jamaica?


----------



## medic308 (Apr 26, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Is that the office in jamaica?




No I went to the office near me


----------



## Ttperez40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> FDNY CID Unit: 718-999-2169
> 
> that'll get you right to the receptionist at investigations



Thanks a lot , she told me since I was skipped because of their mistake I will be the first person in the next group to get started


----------



## Ttperez40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there anyway someone can put up a list of things you need in the intake packet.. I want to get a jump on things.. And what kind of information you need to give the  investigator ... Thank in advance


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 27, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Is there anyway someone can put up a list of things you need in the intake packet.. I want to get a jump on things.. And what kind of information you need to give the  investigator ... Thank in advance



High School diploma,  ged, ss, id, drivers license,  w2, 3 proofs of address.  They require the original and a copy


----------



## curryb15 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello everyone last week I got my physical date for May 10th at 2pm ! My test # is 4004 and I believe I scored a 75. Not sure what my number is. Any suggestions on workouts to build arm endurance


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 28, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Hello everyone last week I got my physical date for May 10th at 2pm ! My test # is 4004 and I believe I scored a 75. Not sure what my number is. Any suggestions on workouts to build arm endurance



It's pretty easy, I know skinny people who smoke and they passee. It's a joke. Get a bicycle,  put it upside down and use your hands instead of feet to turn.  Also get weights and go on stairclimber


----------



## curryb15 (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome can't wait!  I'm just wondering when my best shot at getting into the academy is. No moving violation no criminal history and a steady 8 year employment history there's nothing in my background that should hold me up


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 28, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Awesome can't wait!  I'm just wondering when my best shot at getting into the academy is. No moving violation no criminal history and a steady 8 year employment history there's nothing in my background that should hold me up



without knowing what your list number Is so but maybe January or after


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 28, 2014)

FDNY EMS threads merged.


----------



## curryb15 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just found out my list number is 62x. Any estimates on how long it could be


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 28, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Just found out my list number is 62x. Any estimates on how long it could be



How long what could be?


----------



## curryb15 (Apr 28, 2014)

Entry into academy


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 28, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Entry into academy



9 months to a year


----------



## bam5 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello everyone

I need to get MORE info  on the this S.S. EARNING STATEMENT

I thought the ss benifent letter was good 


Did anyone go tothe Jamacia ss office???


----------



## bam5 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lukgiel

Did you go to SS office


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Lukgiel
> 
> Did you go to SS office



No, I am planning on going on thursday to the jamaica office, if that one doesn't give it to me, I'm going to the harlem office but people from here went to the jamaica office and got it on the spot for $102


----------



## bam5 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Lukgiel

Just got back from Jamacia SS office

it take about one hour 

Make sure when u get there 
and get a number  u must get the letter starting with an A



Bam


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Hey Lukgiel
> 
> Just got back from Jamacia SS office
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. 
Did you pay by money order or they take credit cards, and it is $102 right?


----------



## JRellsz (Apr 29, 2014)

Had my physical on sunday, just found out i passed today. and said I'd be contacted soon and to start filling out my packet


----------



## bam5 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lukgiel

I used my debit card or credit cards  all major one 


Yes  $ 102.00

Bam


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Lukgiel
> 
> I used my debit card or credit cards  all major one
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will go Thursday,  and with that all my fdny documents and packet will be completed and ready for Tuesdays intake


----------



## bam5 (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrulations


Jmrellez



Fill out the package and read old thread for help  or ask 


Bam


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Had my physical on sunday, just found out i passed today. and said I'd be contacted soon and to start filling out my packet



Congratulations.


----------



## bam5 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lukgiel



Good Luck

Bam

Keep me posted


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 29, 2014)

All i need now is my detailed earnings and im good.... but i need to drive donw there lol. Luke your going this thursday? what time?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> All i need now is my detailed earnings and im good.... but i need to drive donw there lol. Luke your going this thursday? what time?



Yes Thursday.  They open at 8am, so I'll be there 720ish to be one of first


----------



## curryb15 (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone know the rate at which the stair climb has to be done ? About what level on the stair master ?


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Does anyone know the rate at which the stair climb has to be done ? About what level on the stair master ?



Level 6 or 7.
Its 59 steps a minute for 3 minutes and 2 seconds, before tjat its a, I believe 30 second warm up with a minute rest. Both are done with the weighted 40pd vest. It's the first exercise you do


----------



## DFD338 (Apr 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Level 6 or 7.
> Its 59 steps a minute for 3 minutes and 2 seconds, before tjat its a, I believe 30 second warm up with a minute rest. Both are done with the weighted 40pd vest. It's the first exercise you do



It's 1minute warmup then 45second rest then 3minutes 2seconds. I think it was all at 59 or 60 steps a minute


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> It's 1minute warmup then 45second rest then 3minutes 2seconds. I think it was all at 59 or 60 steps a minute



its been a month ago and I already don't remember the specificS haha . the most trouble I had was the bicycle Wheel ergonometer because I did not Pace myself, I think they require a minimum of 300 rotations if you start out strong and fast you might not make it to the end


----------



## phoppey (Apr 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> its been a month ago and I already don't remember the specificS haha . the most trouble I had was the bicycle Wheel ergonometer because I did not Pace myself, I think they require a minimum of 300 rotations if you start out strong and fast you might not make it to the end



the bicycle is 210 rotations in 2mins as long as you do one rotation a second you'll be fine


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 29, 2014)

phoppey said:


> the bicycle is 210 rotations in 2mins as long as you do one rotation a second you'll be fine



It wasn't 300? That's what I heard, I wasn't keeping count while doing it haha, sorry for the mistake


----------



## Stitch276 (Apr 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It wasn't 300? That's what I heard, I wasn't keeping count while doing it haha, sorry for the mistake



I tried keeping count. Was like 101, 102, 103, 10.. cramp!! Ouch cramp! Keeping going! Where was i? Cramp! Lol


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone else here has their intake may 6th at 8am?


----------



## JRellsz (Apr 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Anyone else here has their intake may 6th at 8am?


 intake = investigation/interview right ? how long after your physical did you get the letter/date


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 30, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> intake = investigation/interview right ? how long after your physical did you get the letter/date



Yup.

I had my physical on march 30th I believe,  and my intake is may 5th, they also had one on April 14th but I missed it by a few numbers


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey lukgiel..What did u score on 4004 to get a list number in the 200s, if you don't mind me asking. Thanks. Good luck with everything man

And if anyone knows if having an 8 hour evoc class..only in classroom evoc..not driving the ambulance. Does that count as the 5 points toward the emt test. Got certificate and something frm national traffic safety for insurance deduction and 2 point reduction on license. Does this count for the 5 points..this evoc? Sorry for the essay lol thanks in advance guys. Best of luck


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 30, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey lukgiel..What did u score on 4004 to get a list number in the 200s, if you don't mind me asking. Thanks. Good luck with everything man
> 
> And if anyone knows if having an 8 hour evoc class..only in classroom evoc..not driving the ambulance. Does that count as the 5 points toward the emt test. Got certificate and something frm national traffic safety for insurance deduction and 2 point reduction on license. Does this count for the 5 points..this evoc? Sorry for the essay lol thanks in advance guys. Best of luck



I received 80 points. 
I put down CEVO, Volunteer VAC and Hazmat awareness. 

Which ones they counted, I do not know.
It seems they count both CEVO and EVOC
So you should get those 5 points


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks bro. Appreciate it. Best of luck


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 30, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Thanks bro. Appreciate it. Best of luck



Same to you, good luck

Have you applied yet or will do it this upcoming September?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah dude. Gonna be applying this september. Hopefully this time next Year I'll be getting called for the physical. All depends where at 75 I stand..list number wise. We shall see man lol. What academy class are u looking at with a sub 250 list number


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub 300*


----------



## lukgiel (Apr 30, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah dude. Gonna be applying this september. Hopefully this time next Year I'll be getting called for the physical. All depends where at 75 I stand..list number wise. We shall see man lol. What academy class are u looking at with a sub 250 list number



Hopefully September. 
Get volunteer experience to get an extra 5 points
Join a. Transport company that also does 911, 911 can give you from 5 to 25 points I believe depending on how long you do it
Hazmat ops is also 5 points


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't u have to be volunteer for a year or something like that? And if you live in the 5 boroughs. Where did u find a course that does hazmat operation level to get the points. Can't find any. And I'm gonna volunteer. I'm with a private ambulance company in Brooklyn but won't get points for that because I won't have a year experience before september.


----------



## lukgiel (May 1, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Don't u have to be volunteer for a year or something like that? And if you live in the 5 boroughs. Where did u find a course that does hazmat operation level to get the points. Can't find any. And I'm gonna volunteer. I'm with a private ambulance company in Brooklyn but won't get points for that because I won't have a year experience before september.



I think aa year of volunteer
They do hazmat courses in LI, I was a volunteer firefighter so it was paid for 

You don't get points for doing transport,  you can only get points through 911 whixh is a hospital,  either stand alone like maimo or Presbyterian or beth israel thru transcare or brooklyn hospital thru seniorcare etc


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 1, 2014)

Aright yeah. I get what your saying brotha. Thanks a lot. Gonna look into hazmat courses in long island.


----------



## JRellsz (May 1, 2014)

im 492, waiting for my intake letter now...depending on how many people fail and back out im hoping for a 2013 class


----------



## curryb15 (May 1, 2014)

I am a 623 right near you going for my agility text sat May 10th. I am also hoping to get in a glass this year. One of the medics at my firehouse is a fdny EMS lt who works in the academy and seems to think September is a real possibilty but who knows


----------



## lukgiel (May 2, 2014)

Quick question to people who already did the intake interview. 

How should I dress? I'm guessing people came in, in business attire and business casual?

Thanks


----------



## JRellsz (May 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Quick question to people who already did the intake interview.
> 
> How should I dress? I'm guessing people came in, in business attire and business casual?
> 
> Thanks



I heard if you come in anything less than a Suit and Tie they will send you home


----------



## Stitch276 (May 2, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> I heard if you come in anything less than a Suit and Tie they will send you home



i wore a suit.. most wore suits... those that didnt shave or wore jeans got the worst looks i have ever seen. like kill you through a wall looks. WEAR A SUIT AND BE CLEAN SHAVEN lol. oh and rememeber to get there early. you have to be there at 8, i was there at 630 and was the 3rd person there. they take you in the prder you arove and sign in!


----------



## lukgiel (May 2, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> i wore a suit.. most wore suits... those that didnt shave or wore jeans got the worst looks i have ever seen. like kill you through a wall looks. WEAR A SUIT AND BE CLEAN SHAVEN lol. oh and rememeber to get there early. you have to be there at 8, i was there at 630 and was the 3rd person there. they take you in the prder you arove and sign in!



You wait outside or they let you7 in?

Also what time were you finished with the interview?


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 2, 2014)

Got my medical and psych dates today 15th  & 17th prospectively.


----------



## lukgiel (May 2, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Got my medical and psych dates today 15th  & 17th prospectively.



Nice, congratulations. 
What's your list #?


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 2, 2014)

Im 16x btw, guess this means I passed the intake I was a little nervous lol, but my investigator works fast even after having to send in some paperwork.


----------



## lukgiel (May 2, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Im 16x btw, guess this means I passed the intake I was a little nervous lol, but my investigator works fast even after having to send in some paperwork.



Imagine you get in the June July academy haha


----------



## Ambalampdriver10 (May 2, 2014)

Could anybody give me their most educated guess as to how long I'd be waiting for the academy with a score of 86* on 4004?


----------



## curryb15 (May 3, 2014)

IM Number 628 and am taking my agility sat May 10th. Hope that helps nassaubornnraised


----------



## lukgiel (May 3, 2014)

nassaubornnraised said:


> Could anybody give me their most educated guess as to how long I'd be waiting for the academy with a score of 86* on 4004?



Guess is later half of 2015


----------



## Stitch276 (May 3, 2014)

So got my medical and psych letters today too! Moving much much faster than i thought it would. Medical on the 15th at 6:45a and psych on the 17th at 8:15... almost done guys... Hey DFD, you think they are actually expecting us to make the July academy? They are moving like a cheetah that snorted some coke. Lol


----------



## DFD338 (May 3, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> So got my medical and psych letters today too! Moving much much faster than i thought it would. Medical on the 15th at 6:45a and psych on the 17th at 8:15... almost done guys... Hey DFD, you think they are actually expecting us to make the July academy? They are moving like a cheetah that snorted some coke. Lol



Just got mine as well, although my Medical is on the 16th. And one can only hope they push us through for July, but I'll take whenever!


----------



## lukgiel (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations to anyone that got their psych and medical letters.

Quick question for my friend, can he have a pennsylvania drivers license?

Thanks


----------



## phoppey (May 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Congratulations to anyone that got their psych and medical letters.
> 
> Quick question for my friend, can he have a pennsylvania drivers license?
> 
> Thanks



Is the emt card new york because i kno the guy at our investigation said theres no residency requierment, but you do need a new york state emt card


----------



## JRellsz (May 4, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Is the emt card new york because i kno the guy at our investigation said theres no residency requierment, but you do need a new york state emt card



you need a new york state emt card but residency doesn't matter so it doesn't matter that he has a PA license


----------



## Stitch276 (May 5, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> you need a new york state emt card but residency doesn't matter so it doesn't matter that he has a PA license



Hell i have an RI license lol. As long as your privilege to dive in the state of ny hasn't been suspended or revoked you should be ok.


----------



## bam5 (May 5, 2014)

lukGiel  

Gook luck tom

let me know 

I have appt on May 7 12;00


Thanks

Bam5


----------



## bam5 (May 5, 2014)

Stitch


Let me know about med and phys


What is it about???

Bam5


----------



## Stitch276 (May 5, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Stitch
> 
> 
> Let me know about med and phys
> ...



Will do


----------



## axpbob (May 5, 2014)

Ok so what do we think? the class that is in right now should be done at the end of this month? So any roomers yet will the next class be June? July? ....


----------



## lukgiel (May 5, 2014)

For anyone who has to get their detailed earnings statement,  go to the office in flatbush brooklyn on nostrand ave. Small office,  wait is 30 minutes max.
Note they only take money orders in the amount of $102


----------



## lukgiel (May 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any advice for people doing the intake? Besides suit and clean shaven haha


----------



## axpbob (May 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone have any advice for people doing the intake? Besides suit and clean shaven haha



Make sure you have all your paper work and make sure you get there early if you are first online you are first to get out of there .... one thing i did is make copies of all the docs this way they don't have to it moves faster ... be honest and read everything and listen... they get annoyed when they give you the paper work and you mess it up like if you use whiteout on the paper work it is invalid stuff like that or you bring the money order and fill it out etc....


----------



## lukgiel (May 5, 2014)

quick question guys I just got the details burning statement I paid 10 2 and how is it exactly Certified is just a piece of paper


----------



## axpbob (May 5, 2014)

because it has the employers information "name address phone ....etc "
on it uncertified just has the amounts you earned for each year uncertified is free and can be printed online...certified is broken down by employer .... they use this to make sure you give the all the places you worked


----------



## lukgiel (May 5, 2014)

axpbob said:


> because it has the employers information "name address phone ....etc "
> on it uncertified just has the amounts you earned for each year uncertified is free and can be printed online...certified is broken down by employer .... they use this to make sure you give the all the places you worked



oh ok thank you so its not supposed to have like a seal or anything the funny thing is the employer's name on the check is different than it is on the Earning statement


----------



## axpbob (May 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> oh ok thank you so its not supposed to have like a seal or anything the funny thing is the employer's name on the check is different than it is on the Earning statement




alot of places use pay roll companies or 3 party account agencies to do payroll (ADP, Paychecks ...)


----------



## lukgiel (May 5, 2014)

axpbob said:


> alot of places use pay roll companies or 3 party account agencies to do payroll (ADP, Paychecks ...)



So that I put down my company and it doesn't match the statement should not be a problem? 

Thanks


----------



## axpbob (May 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So that I put down my company and it doesn't match the statement should not be a problem?
> 
> Thanks



you are good that is there job they are good at it just tell the truth on every thing they ask you lie and get caught your are gone.... when all you had to do is disclose everything they ask .. like if you have a speeding ticket and you put down you never had any tickets and they find it you are gone for trying to cover it up "failure to disclose" ... and the thing is you are allowed to have a ticket or two and not have a problem... just an example


----------



## Stitch276 (May 5, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Ok so what do we think? the class that is in right now should be done at the end of this month? So any roomers yet will the next class be June? July? ....



Next class will be July, then October. Both confirmed by CID at my intake on the 16th of last month.  I believe the last class graduated just a few days before this current class went in. I believe this class with graduate bout 7-10 days into July, next academy should begin one of the last weeks of July.


----------



## axpbob (May 5, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Next class will be July, then October. Both confirmed by CID at my intake on the 16th of last month.  I believe the last class graduated just a few days before this current class went in. I believe this class with graduate bout 7-10 days into July, next academy should begin one of the last weeks of July.



Thanks for the info so the it's 10 weeks long?


----------



## Stitch276 (May 5, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Thanks for the info so the it's 10 weeks long?



Yes, the entire academy is a total of 10 weeks


----------



## Stitch276 (May 6, 2014)

Anyone have any advice for the medical or the psych? Tips or pointers?


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

So I did the intake,  wasn't bad, but I have to send in 2 documents,  either fax or bring by appointment.  It feels like I won't be able to get in contact with my investigator,  he even said not to leave a voice message haha.


----------



## Stitch276 (May 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So I did the intake,  wasn't bad, but I have to send in 2 documents,  either fax or bring by appointment.  It feels like I won't be able to get in contact with my investigator,  he even said not to leave a voice message haha.



Wow lol. Who was your investigator?


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Wow lol. Who was your investigator?



But he said he's not going to be there long so soon my new investigator will be

Any one had to send in documents?  Did you fax it, bring it in, was it difficult? 

Thank you


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Albert But he said he's not going to be there long so soon my new investigator will be michael z.
> 
> Any one had to send in documents?  Did you fax it, bring it in, was it difficult? ? ?
> 
> Thank you



forgot to include the names in my prior post haha


----------



## Stitch276 (May 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> forgot to include the names in my prior post haha



I'm just hoping it wasnt the same investigator i had lol


----------



## DFD338 (May 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> But he said he's not going to be there long so soon my new investigator will be
> 
> Any one had to send in documents?  Did you fax it, bring it in, was it difficult?
> 
> Thank you



I had to fax in a re-written statement and my Social Security Card. I was kind of hesitant on faxing my SSCard in. But I faxed it in at 6pm and called the next morning to make sure she got it, super easy once I figure out how to actually fax something :rofl:. Don't forget to use a cover letter when faxing, I just took one from my fire department and cut off the department info.


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I had to fax in a re-written statement and my Social Security Card. I was kind of hesitant on faxing my SSCard in. But I faxed it in at 6pm and called the next morning to make sure she got it, super easy once I figure out how to actually fax something :rofl:. Don't forget to use a cover letter when faxing, I just took one from my fire department and cut off the department info.




What's a fax?

Kidding..sort of

Thanks a lot, that helped me,  hopefully they don't say anything about faxing a notorized letter.


----------



## DFD338 (May 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What's a fax?
> 
> Kidding..sort of
> 
> Thanks a lot, that helped me,  hopefully they don't say anything about faxing a notorized letter.



The letter I had to fax was motorized and that's what they wanted me to do.


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> The letter I had to fax was motorized and that's what they wanted me to do.



They said 10 days on the paper right?
My investigator said get it within 90 days lmao, anyway it'll take a week to get my mta disposition,  I jumped a turnstile like 5 years ago lmao


----------



## DFD338 (May 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> They said 10 days on the paper right?
> My investigator said get it within 90 days lmao, anyway it'll take a week to get my mta disposition,  I jumped a turnstile like 5 years ago lmao



Yeah mine said within 10 days, I had to wait for my sscard to come in and that took about a week as well


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Yeah mine said within 10 days, I had to wait for my sscard to come in and that took about a week as well



I'm glad it doesn't seem like they'll give you too much trouble over it.  Thank God haha


----------



## Stitch276 (May 6, 2014)

here i am all scared they're going to skip over me because i havent gotten to mail out my statements yet lol. Just hoping the detailed earnings doesnt hold me up. you think it will? havent been able to get down to the city to get it.


----------



## lukgiel (May 6, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> here i am all scared they're going to skip over me because i havent gotten to mail out my statements yet lol. Just hoping the detailed earnings doesnt hold me up. you think it will? havent been able to get down to the city to get it.



Go down and get it, either at forest hills or in flatbush, the one in flatbush, I was done in 30 minutes,  and I went during the mid day.  Do your best bro, you don't want to wait and apply next year


----------



## DFD338 (May 6, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> here i am all scared they're going to skip over me because i havent gotten to mail out my statements yet lol. Just hoping the detailed earnings doesnt hold me up. you think it will? havent been able to get down to the city to get it.



Did you call and explain to them what's going on? I would be pretty upset if I got skipped over too. When I went to the office near me it took longer to ride the elevator up than it did to wait and get my statement.


----------



## bam5 (May 7, 2014)

Hey Everyone

Got my appt today at 12:00 with Investigator

Hope i got everything they need 


Bam5


----------



## DFD338 (May 7, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Got my appt today at 12:00 with Investigator
> 
> ...



Good luck man! If you don't have everything they give you 2 weeks to get it turned in. But bring more than you think you will need.


----------



## Stitch276 (May 7, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Did you call and explain to them what's going on? I would be pretty upset if I got skipped over too. When I went to the office near me it took longer to ride the elevator up than it did to wait and get my statement.



Which location was that? $102?


----------



## DFD338 (May 7, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Which location was that? $102?



Way up where I live=\


----------



## Stitch276 (May 8, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Way up where I live=\




My investigator just told me yesterday you can walk in and get it from the office on pierre pont right across from metro tech. thats what im going to do. he made an appointment the day of my medical so i can go to my medical, go to social security, then back across the street for 3.


----------



## DFD338 (May 8, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> My investigator just told me yesterday you can walk in and get it from the office on pierre pont right across from metro tech. thats what im going to do. he made an appointment the day of my medical so i can go to my medical, go to social security, then back across the street for 3.



Nice! Sounds like your in investigator is pretty cool. Sucks your medical is 2 days before the psych =\ you have a whole day to explore the city!


----------



## lukgiel (May 8, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Nice! Sounds like your in investigator is pretty cool. Sucks your medical is 2 days before the psych =\ you have a whole day to explore the city!



I agree. My investigator seems like a Douche, hopefully he still does my paperwork and I pass, that's all I care about


----------



## lukgiel (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if fdny calls each employer and ask how I am as an employee?


----------



## Stitch276 (May 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone know if fdny calls each employer and ask how I am as an employee?



i believe they send out letters to all your employers


----------



## DFD338 (May 9, 2014)

Hey Stitch, with your medical form when you put yes for something do you have the paperwork for the procedure or whatever? I had a couple yes' on there but I'm not sure I can get the paperwork. Not sure if I HAVE to bring the paperwork with me.


----------



## Stitch276 (May 9, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Hey Stitch, with your medical form when you put yes for something do you have the paperwork for the procedure or whatever? I had a couple yes' on there but I'm not sure I can get the paperwork. Not sure if I HAVE to bring the paperwork with me.



I had a couple of yes's too, but i just wrote a description of what it was. I didnt have any surgeries. I do know that the forms said "if available". I'd say if you cant get it see about calling before your medical to check if they really are needed. I got all the paperwork it asked for (TB, Med notes, and Vaccs) just to be safe. But keep trying to get them anyway just incase.


----------



## Stitch276 (May 9, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Nice! Sounds like your in investigator is pretty cool. Sucks your medical is 2 days before the psych =\ you have a whole day to explore the city!



Im going to drive down Wed, then home then back down Sat lol. I cant afford to spend the extra day in the city. Really wish i could lol, would be nice.


----------



## DFD338 (May 9, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> Im going to drive down Wed, then home then back down Sat lol. I cant afford to spend the extra day in the city. Really wish i could lol, would be nice.



I had my TB test a few months ago, I can get that note hopefully before I head down. I had broken my wrist and had pneumonia both about 10-12 years ago, and my tonsils taken out almost 20 years ago. Not sure if I can get any of the paperwork for those now. Jesus that's a lot of driving to do, and that sucks big time. Good thing I have a friend down there that's going to let me crash at his place for a couple days.


----------



## Stitch276 (May 9, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I had my TB test a few months ago, I can get that note hopefully before I head down. I had broken my wrist and had pneumonia both about 10-12 years ago, and my tonsils taken out almost 20 years ago. Not sure if I can get any of the paperwork for those now. Jesus that's a lot of driving to do, and that sucks big time. Good thing I have a friend down there that's going to let me crash at his place for a couple days.



lucky! lol. I broke my wrist in middle school, ankle too a seperate time. IDK if i can track those records down or not. The pedi i used to go to shut down many years ago and i dont know where the recoeds went. Once you turn 18 they dont even need to keep those records. only imunizations by law. everything else gets shredded. so it would be hell to get those any way. other than asthma and allergies im good to go. got notes fo those meds and have never had a problem with them. Not to mention out of the entire dept i  cant be the only person with asthma who has ever applied lol


----------



## lukgiel (May 9, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> lucky! lol. I broke my wrist in middle school, ankle too a seperate time. IDK if i can track those records down or not. The pedi i used to go to shut down many years ago and i dont know where the recoeds went. Once you turn 18 they dont even need to keep those records. only imunizations by law. everything else gets shredded. so it would be hell to get those any way. other than asthma and allergies im good to go. got notes fo those meds and have never had a problem with them. Not to mention out of the entire dept i  cant be the only person with asthma who has ever applied lol



if There's no record of it, is it worth mentioning,  and it would be hard, even for fdny to request medical records due to hippa and patient confidentiality laws?


----------



## Stitch276 (May 9, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> if There's no record of it, is it worth mentioning,  and it would be hard, even for fdny to request medical records due to hippa and patient confidentiality laws?



shouldnt be hard for them if you sign a release of medical records with them as the recipeint. If theres no record of it i wouldnt worry.... depending on what it is that is. If you broke your toe or finger and didnt go to the ED then id see that as being ok. If you amputated your arm at the elbow and sewed it back on yourself you might want to let them know lol. not to mention they're going to start their own medical record for you on the day anyway.


----------



## lukgiel (May 9, 2014)

Do you guys think it's worth mentioning I had a cyst removed by a privatr doctor? I did use health plus insurance to pay for it


----------



## Stitch276 (May 9, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Do you guys think it's worth mentioning I had a cyst removed by a privatr doctor? I did use health plus insurance to pay for it



sure! why the hell not?!


----------



## DFD338 (May 10, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> shouldnt be hard for them if you sign a release of medical records with them as the recipeint. If theres no record of it i wouldnt worry.... depending on what it is that is. If you broke your toe or finger and didnt go to the ED then id see that as being ok. If you amputated your arm at the elbow and sewed it back on yourself you might want to let them know lol. not to mention they're going to start their own medical record for you on the day anyway.



I just don't want to **** myself over. If I say nothing happened and they look into it I'm screwed and get dq'd. Or I tell them and hope they don't ask for the paperwork if I can't get ahold of it. I would assume they are pretty understanding with that. I'll just get what I can and hope for the best.


----------



## curryb15 (May 10, 2014)

Just took my physical today at 2pm. Got my intake paperwork and have to call Tuesday for the results and to schedule my appointment with my investigator !


----------



## curryb15 (May 12, 2014)

When filling out the intake packet, under employment history what if I can't get all the exact days I started and ended employment but know the months and year ?


----------



## bam5 (May 12, 2014)

Hey Everyone

Did my intake  on 05/07/14

Didnt know  you can't use white-out on the application 
had to re-do the whole employment section.

Also you must put all you employment  since high school 

follow the S.S earning  report 


Bam5

Exam 4004
list # 3XX
intake 05/07/14


----------



## curryb15 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks bam5 where did you get your earning report from ? What office ?


----------



## bam5 (May 12, 2014)

Hey Curryb15

I went to Jamacia office

It  took 45 min  not too bad 

I suggest  make a copy of the application

Both sides  the pages are numbered   just in case 

Bam5


----------



## DFD338 (May 12, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> When filling out the intake packet, under employment history what if I can't get all the exact days I started and ended employment but know the months and year ?



I just guessed on the day of the month. Mostly putting like the 15th of the month and that worked for me. Just as long as you know the month and year you should be alright


----------



## curryb15 (May 13, 2014)

Just found out I passed the agility. They said to complete the packet and they will contact me. Any guesses on how long it will take to hear back? And will it be by phone or letter ?


----------



## axpbob (May 13, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Just found out I passed the agility. They said to complete the packet and they will contact me. Any guesses on how long it will take to hear back? And will it be by phone or letter ?



Tip with the packet read the whole thing twice and make your self a copy before you fill it out and start getting your documents together   

You will get a letter for the intake and after you are done with that you will get a letter for the phyc and than the medical.


----------



## axpbob (May 13, 2014)

It will be a a few weeks the name of the game is hurry up and wait.... you have to act fact when they want something but for the most part you are just waiting.... i applied in September 2012 test 3024 in November 2013 did my Physical Agility..My intake was end of Jan 2014 ... Psychological test was beginning of February 2014 and and Medical was end of February ... So I am all set i am still waiting for the call for the academy maybe July .. i have a high # 92* the lower your list # the quicker it goes....good luck


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 13, 2014)

*I wonder if I have a shot at July. That's what I've heard but I think the last list # in the current academy ended around 850. With 1,313 on list 3024 that would leave 600+ candidates ahead of me, of course some have fallen out of the process one way or another but I don't think that many have. Seems like the process is moving faster for 4004 or maybe because my list number is lower I was scheduled for everything almost back to back in the event they exhaust 3024 somehow.* <_<


----------



## curryb15 (May 13, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> *I wonder if I have a shot at July. That's what I've heard but I think the last list # in the current academy ended around 850. With 1,313 on list 3024 that would leave 600+ candidates ahead of me, of course some have fallen out of the process one way or another but I don't think that many have. Seems like the process is moving faster for 4004 or maybe because my list number is lower I was scheduled for everything almost back to back in the event they exhaust 3024 somehow.* <_<




What have you completed so far?


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 13, 2014)

I'm scheduled for my medical and then psych this week.


----------



## lukgiel (May 14, 2014)

I just faxed the missing Documents to the investigator.  hopefully He gets it and I will call him later


----------



## DFD338 (May 14, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I just faxed the missing Documents to the investigator.  hopefully He gets it and I will call him later



Yeah I would give him a call later to double check. I leave tomorrow for my medical and psych! It's getting close!!


----------



## bam5 (May 14, 2014)

DFD338

Just curious are you doing med and psych  the same day ??




Bam5 
Exam 4004
List 3XX


----------



## lukgiel (May 14, 2014)

bam5 said:


> DFD338
> 
> Just curious are you doing med and psych  the same day ??
> 
> ...




No,  two separate visits, psych is usually first


----------



## lukgiel (May 15, 2014)

Any idea when people in the 2xx range might get their psych and medical letters?  I'm hoping in a month or so, I had my intake last week and spoke with my investigator,  it seems like I passed. 

In what number range are people doing their psych and medicals? I know some people here got called

Thank you


----------



## medic308 (May 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Any idea when people in the 2xx range might get their psych and medical letters?  I'm hoping in a month or so, I had my intake last week and spoke with my investigator,  it seems like I passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




20x here and my psych is tomorrow and medical is on Tuesday.


----------



## emtnyc2012 (May 17, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Ok so what do we think? the class that is in right now should be done at the end of this month? So any roomers yet will the next class be June? July? ....



We finish up late June.

Oh and good luck to who ever is taking the physical today . We had to set the room up last night.


----------



## antz181 (May 17, 2014)

*FDNY EMS test*

hey guys i know the test is in september and i was wondering if its a computer based test that i could do at home on my computer or if i have to go in to take it? Im going to be out of state for a few months one of those months being that one and a friend told me its all online. Is this true? thanks guys


----------



## Drax (May 18, 2014)

What is the starting pay for EMS FDNY?

-Disregard, found a source.


----------



## DFD338 (May 18, 2014)

antz181 said:


> hey guys i know the test is in september and i was wondering if its a computer based test that i could do at home on my computer or if i have to go in to take it? Im going to be out of state for a few months one of those months being that one and a friend told me its all online. Is this true? thanks guys



It's resume based that you fax, mail or email in, I forgot which one maybe any of them. So all you have to do is send in your resume and you get points for certain certs. Like having evoc or hazmat tech/ops, etc. 

And for pay it starts at $31,931 for basic and $43,690 for medic.


----------



## billwill (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone know of any 24 hour Hazmat Operations courses around the area?


----------



## lukgiel (May 19, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> It's resume based that you fax, mail or email in, I forgot which one maybe any of them. So all you have to do is send in your resume and you get points for certain certs. Like having evoc or hazmat tech/ops, etc.
> 
> And for pay it starts at $31,931 for basic and $43,690 for medic.



Since when? You don't send anything in,  just fill out a quiestionare


----------



## Joulez91 (May 20, 2014)

Does any one from the May 16 & 17 medical and psych test know how we are getting out test results and when ? Stitch or DFD did you ask?


----------



## curryb15 (May 20, 2014)

Joulez91 said:


> Does any one from the May 16 & 17 medical and psych test know how we are getting out test results and when ? Stitch or DFD did you ask?




I know it's not the same step but I got my agility results a week ago and they said they would contact me with intake date. No letter as of today I'm just wondering how long the wait usually is to get your intake letter ( took my agility may 10th)


----------



## JRellsz (May 20, 2014)

about 2 weeks


----------



## novusaera (May 21, 2014)

list # : 7xx - pat on may 31st


I'm in the military, and I have to attend a 3 week course in June.

Since my PAT is on may 31st, I should expect to have the other parts of this process take place in june as well, correct?

1. How would I notify FDNY of my mandatory training and reschedule the remaining steps?

2. Also, I start paramedic school in the fall, 2 days per week from 9a to 5p. Is it possible to attend the academy during paramedic school? I've read that there are night academies, can anyone confirm the times that they meet? And is it a 5 days per week academy?


----------



## lukgiel (May 21, 2014)

novusaera said:


> list # : 7xx - pat on may 31st
> 
> 
> I'm in the military, and I have to attend a 3 week course in June.
> ...



You'll probably wait longer for other parts of your process due to having a high number. You norify them by mail or calling 718 999 FDNY

They offer you both day and night, but if everyone one takes night, b which they usually do,  you'll only be left with day, I was going to do the same but I figured I'll save 10 K by doing the paramedic program through FDNY


----------



## JRellsz (May 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You'll probably wait longer for other parts of your process due to having a high number. You norify them by mail or calling 718 999 FDNY
> 
> They offer you both day and night, but if everyone one takes night, b which they usually do,  you'll only be left with day, I was going to do the same but I figured I'll save 10 K by doing the paramedic program through FDNY



That's one thing I can't decide. If I want tour 2 or tour 3 class


----------



## lukgiel (May 21, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> That's one thing I can't decide. If I want tour 2 or tour 3 class



I'd go with night,  hate waking up early


----------



## JRellsz (May 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'd go with night,  hate waking up early



I don't mind waking up early but I think it'd be nice to sleep.

My friend in the academy now said during the morning class is where all the bosses and stuff are around but for tour 3 they aren't. the morning class you sit through classes all day and the last 2 hours it pt. but the night you show up in pt uniform and do pt for the first 2 hours and then you get to shower and change into the uniform for class.


----------



## novusaera (May 21, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> They offer you both day and night, but if everyone one takes night, b which they usually do,  you'll only be left with day, I was going to do the same but I figured I'll save 10 K by doing the paramedic program through FDNY



Do you know what the hours are for the night class?

The salary difference wouldn't make up for that 10k?


----------



## lukgiel (May 21, 2014)

novusaera said:


> Do you know what the hours are for the night class?
> 
> The salary difference wouldn't make up for that 10k?



I save 10k by doing it through fdny and the instant salary bump which starts on the first day of medic school


----------



## medic308 (May 21, 2014)

novusaera said:


> Do you know what the hours are for the night class?
> 
> 
> 
> The salary difference wouldn't make up for that 10k?




Day class is 0700-1500
Night class is 1500-2300


----------



## billwill (May 22, 2014)

*2014 CS Exam*

Anyone know when the next exam might be? I heard it may come as early as July? Why would it be so early?


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 22, 2014)

^ Next exam should be September. 

Just got my lab results of my medical I had on the 15th.
Come onnn July academy...  Its not over till the EDP screams.


----------



## billwill (May 22, 2014)

i hope i hope i hope


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 22, 2014)

I'm almost positive it will be,  in the mean time work on some fema certs. You should have the required ones already and take a cevo3 course. Try and find a job if your not working now,  a couple months of experience wont hurt. It's better than nothing good luck.


----------



## lukgiel (May 22, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Ok koo hope this happens lol.



I wouldn't mind getting a call 20 minutes before class started due to the fact that somebody let's say dropped out


----------



## lukgiel (May 23, 2014)

Just received my psych letter, june 1st at 815


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

does anyone know how long it takes to get the results from the psych do you call and find out or do you just know when you get your medical letter

thank you


----------



## axpbob (May 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> does anyone know how long it takes to get the results from the psych do you call and find out or do you just know when you get your medical letter
> 
> thank you




If you fail they will let you know if you pass they will not tell you any thing and you will get your medical date ....


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

axpbob said:


> If you fail they will let you know if you pass they will not tell you any thing and you will get your medical date ....



so if I fail they will let me know the same day I heard if you fail you gotta talk to a psychotherapist or whatever theier name is


----------



## axpbob (May 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> so if I fail they will let me know the same day I heard if you fail you gotta talk to a psychotherapist or whatever theier name is




I am not sure I took mine like the first week of Feb 2014 ... and a week after I took the phyc I got a letter for the Medical for the last week of Feb 2014 ... and few weeks after that I got my results for the medical ....  no results for the phyc ... i did ask when i was their and they said if you fail the phyc they would let you know about it .... hope that helps


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I am not sure I took mine like the first week of Feb 2014 ... and a week after I took the phyc I got a letter for the Medical for the last week of Feb 2014 ... and few weeks after that I got my results for the medical ....  no results for the phyc ... i did ask when i was their and they said if you fail the phyc they would let you know about it .... hope that helps



oh okay you're on exams 4004 right or 3024?
by the way do you know so the common issues that people fail the medical

thank you so much for all the help


----------



## axpbob (May 27, 2014)

I just called decs and it said on list 3024 they are up to # 849 ... FYI


----------



## axpbob (May 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> oh okay you're on exams 4004 right or 3024?
> by the way do you know so the common issues that people fail the medical
> 
> thank you so much for all the help




I am on list 3024 #92*

I have no clue ... as to how people fail the medical...


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I just called decs and it said on list 3024 they are up to # 849 ... FYI



Oh I see, I'm 25X on 4004.

when you took the psych it's just a written questions on a piece of paper do you get time to answer all of them or just as many as you can in the time allotted


----------



## axpbob (May 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Oh I see, I'm 25X on 4004.
> 
> when you took the psych it's just a written questions on a piece of paper do you get time to answer all of them or just as many as you can in the time allotted



i am a slow reader and i had plenty of time i answer all the questions the test is all multiple choice ... questions like do you like your mother and the ask it like 5 time in different ways... do you want to hurt your self again they ask it 5 times in different ways... the key is to be consistent and tell the truth ... unless your a total EDP i am sure you will do fine ... I am sure they take in to account that we are all crazy for going in to EMS cuz it's not for the money that is for sure


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

axpbob said:


> i am a slow reader and i had plenty of time i answer all the questions the test is all multiple choice ... questions like do you like your mother and the ask it like 5 time in different ways... do you want to hurt your self again they ask it 5 times in different ways... the key is to be consistent and tell the truth ... unless your a total EDP i am sure you will do fine ... I am sure they take in to account that we are all crazy for going in to EMS cuz it's not for the money that is for sure



oh I see but since you did the psych and the medical are you in the Academy now are you waiting for a phone call


----------



## axpbob (May 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> oh I see but since you did the psych and the medical are you in the Academy now are you waiting for a phone call



I am waiting :sad: I hope i make July i hope i do not get passed over....


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I am waiting :sad: I hope i make July i hope i do not get passed over....



passed over you mean they'll call  you instead for let's say September or that they will skip you all together and have to apply again next year


----------



## Joulez91 (May 27, 2014)

Most of the people from exam #4004 took their psych and medicals the weekend of May 16. We did back to back days I received my blood work in the mail but nothing else still waiting. The psych lukegiel is 587 questions of true and false super easy just a lot of repetition and stupid questions it was just a scantron test straight forward


----------



## lukgiel (May 27, 2014)

Joulez91 said:


> Most of the people from exam #4004 took their psych and medicals the weekend of May 16. We did back to back days I received my blood work in the mail but nothing else still waiting. The psych lukegiel is 587 questions of true and false super easy just a lot of repetition and stupid questions it was just a scantron test straight forward



My psych is june 1st, hopefully the medical is a week or two after that

Thanks


----------



## curryb15 (May 27, 2014)

I'm on test 4004 list #62* and still waiting on my intake letter. I took my physical agility may 10th


----------



## JRellsz (May 28, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> I'm on test 4004 list #62* and still waiting on my intake letter. I took my physical agility may 10th



just did the intake yesterday. how long now should i be waiting to receive my med/psych?


----------



## lukgiel (May 28, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> just did the intake yesterday. how long now should i be waiting to receive my med/psych?



Current guess is month to 2 months


----------



## axpbob (May 30, 2014)

So ok the current class is done when? Is it the end june? Any roomers on the start date of the next class?


----------



## medic308 (May 31, 2014)

axpbob said:


> So ok the current class is done when? Is it the end june? Any roomers on the start date of the next class?




Next class starts July 28th 
Then October after that.


----------



## lukgiel (May 31, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Next class starts July 28th
> Then October after that.



Anything in September? 
Is October the first class for people from exam 4004?


----------



## medic308 (May 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Anything in September?
> 
> Is October the first class for people from exam 4004?



Current group ie.1-210 approx. is being canvassed for the July academy
Next academy will start around October. No exact date yet but my investigator said probably mid October.


----------



## wanderingnick (Jun 1, 2014)

For those who already went to take their medical/psych etc, how did you get to the location in Brooklyn. I live upstate and was wondering if it's easier to drive and pay for parking or take the train/bus down.


----------



## phoppey (Jun 1, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> For those who already went to take their medical/psych etc, how did you get to the location in Brooklyn. I live upstate and was wondering if it's easier to drive and pay for parking or take the train/bus down.



Theres a parking garage across the street from metro tech, i think if get there before 10 its early bird special like 10 bucks all day or somthin to that affect, probably easyer than takin a train, unless you like subways


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 1, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> For those who already went to take their medical/psych etc, how did you get to the location in Brooklyn. I live upstate and was wondering if it's easier to drive and pay for parking or take the train/bus down.



Drove in from central New York myself. If you go kiddy corner from metro tech there is a tall silver apartment building with parking underneath it. It's $13 I think, but if you're at hq during the week they will validate it and drop it to $10. During the week there are parking garages everywhere. If you're down there on the weekend only certain places have parking.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 1, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> For those who already went to take their medical/psych etc, how did you get to the location in Brooklyn. I live upstate and was wondering if it's easier to drive and pay for parking or take the train/bus down.



Just drive,  I found street parking 10 minutes away from metrotech. Also, there are a lot of parking garages that charge $15 for parking for up to 10 hrs i believe


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 1, 2014)

Review of psych;

Me and my friend arrived at 715, roughly an hour earlier with around 10 people here, people kept on arriving until pretty much the whole room filled up.

The test you're given 4 hrs, you can easily do it in two. 586 questions if I remember correctly,  and a booklet you have to fill out whether you were ever suspended from school or work, military suspensions and arrests, traffic tickets, similar to what you did at your intake

After you're done you can leave


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Review of psych;
> 
> Me and my friend arrived at 715, roughly an hour earlier with around 10 people here, people kept on arriving until pretty much the whole room filled up.
> 
> ...



That's pretty much exactly how it goes.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can be DQ'd for being suspended in school? But otherwise no arrests and clean work history?

Also them asking about school suspensions etc, is that more for psych or part of background check?


----------



## phoppey (Jun 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone know if you can be DQ'd for being suspended in school? But otherwise no arrests and clean work history?
> 
> Also them asking about school suspensions etc, is that more for psych or part of background check?



If you have gotten suspended and put it down they would probably just ask for a letter saying what happened. As long as its not something terrible I'm sure you wont get DQ'd for it.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 3, 2014)

phoppey said:


> If you have gotten suspended and put it down they would probably just ask for a letter saying what happened. As long as its not something terrible I'm sure you wont get DQ'd for it.



That's the thing, it wasn't part of candidate investigations,  it's the psych dept that handles that and my investigator said that he has nothing to do with it.
When I handed in my test, the lady saw it and did not ask for any papers. 

I don't remember what I got suspended for, it happened a few times, most for cutting class, but school history shouldn't dq me when my two ems jobs are spotless, no suspensions or write ups or terminations, clear criminal record and no driving tickets, hell, we were all kids at one point :unsure:


----------



## JRellsz (Jun 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That's the thing, it wasn't part of candidate investigations,  it's the psych dept that handles that and my investigator said that he has nothing to do with it.
> When I handed in my test, the lady saw it and did not ask for any papers.
> 
> I don't remember what I got suspended for, it happened a few times, most for cutting class, but school history shouldn't dq me when my two ems jobs are spotless, no suspensions or write ups or terminations, clear criminal record and no driving tickets, hell, we were all kids at one point :unsure:




lol i wouldnt have even mentioned it/worry


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 3, 2014)

Received my medical,  june 11th


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 3, 2014)

Btw, do we get a answer whether we pass the medical same day?


----------



## billwill (Jun 4, 2014)

does anyone remember when the civil service test was announced. I know last test, the application period was Sept. 4-24 but what day did they first post the exam form?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 4, 2014)

billwill said:


> does anyone remember when the civil service test was announced. I know last test, the application period was Sept. 4-24 but what day did they first post the exam form?



I believe sept 4. Or beginning of September but you weren't able to file until the 4th


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

does anyone have any advice for the medical please


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> does anyone have any advice for the medical please



Don't do drugs...? Just do what they tell you to do. And drink a lot of water!


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Don't do drugs...? Just do what they tell you to do. And drink a lot of water!



Business casual or street clothes? the letter doesn't specify


Thanks


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Business casual or street clothes? the letter doesn't specify
> 
> 
> Thanks



I wore dress pants with a button down shirt and tie. You will be taking your shirt off and rolling up your sleeves so I left the jacket at home.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I wore dress pants with a button down shirt and tie. You will be taking your shirt off and rolling up your sleeves so I left the jacket at home.



The doctor let you know at the end how you did?


----------



## Canadian (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Sorry if it's been posted before but I'm wondering: is FDNY the sole provider of EMS in NYC?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted before but I'm wondering: is FDNY the sole provider of EMS in NYC?



No, but FDNY controls ems.  You have fdny, voluntaries (hospitals) volunteers,  and privates which mostly do transports and nursing home emergencies and 2 have 911 contracts (seniorcare and transcare)


----------



## Crackcicle (Jun 8, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted before but I'm wondering: is FDNY the sole provider of EMS in NYC?




They have the majority of EMS in the city and are constantly expanding as the private hospitals close.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> They have the majority of EMS in the city and are constantly expanding as the private hospitals close.



That's why if you want ems as a career,  go fdny


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> No, but FDNY controls ems.



I prefer the term _oversees_ 



> You have fdny, voluntaries (hospitals) volunteers,  and privates which mostly do transports and nursing home emergencies and 2 have 911 contracts (seniorcare and transcare)



I believe there are about 40 or so EMS systems which provide 911 coverage in NYC.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

Scott33 said:


> I prefer the term _oversees_
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there are about 40 or so EMS systems which provide 911 coverage in NYC.



You're talking about hospitals right?  I meant two private companies which have a 911 contract


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes. The hospital based EMS systems will account for a considerable number of the NYC 911 responses - dispatched through the FDNY system. I don't know the exact figures.

http://www.nycremsco.org/newsflash1.aspx


----------



## Crackcicle (Jun 8, 2014)

Some statistics from last year
http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/pdf/vital_stats_2013.pdf


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone know how many people are in one academy class? I heard 150 in one class, there's a day and night class so 300 and with 4 classes per year, 1200 people are in the academy per year. Is this correct?


----------



## billwill (Jun 9, 2014)

when you take the nys emt exam-- do you get your emt cert number the day of the exam or when you get your exam score?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 9, 2014)

billwill said:


> when you take the nys emt exam-- do you get your emt cert number the day of the exam or when you get your exam score?



If you signed up for onsite scoring,  you get a temp certificate,  otherwise you'll get your card and score in a month or so, I waited 4 weeks


----------



## billwill (Jun 9, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> If you signed up for onsite scoring,  you get a temp certificate,  otherwise you'll get your card and score in a month or so, I waited 4 weeks



k... im taking my exam 8/21 and hoping for the civil service to come 9/4-9/24 like it did last year.. I heard that it may come early as next month! do you think they would just open the filing period with no notice in July? If they do im screwed!


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 9, 2014)

billwill said:


> k... im taking my exam 8/21 and hoping for the civil service to come 9/4-9/24 like it did last year.. I heard that it may come early as next month! do you think they would just open the filing period with no notice in July? If they do im screwed!



Very unlikely they will, it was done in September,  unless they need that many people. They usually let dcas know a few days before, the beginning of the month.  If you take your exam the 21st, you should get your card before 9/24 and be able to file


----------



## emtnyc2012 (Jun 9, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone know how many people are in one academy class? I heard 150 in one class, there's a day and night class so 300 and with 4 classes per year, 1200 people are in the academy per year. Is this correct?



90 +/-

45 day 45 evening +/-


----------



## JRellsz (Jun 9, 2014)

It took me 6 or 7 weeks to get my cert.


I also have heard from a reliable source that there's going to be an extra academy before the end of 2014. 

It's gonna be :

July, September, November


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 9, 2014)

a question for the guy who did the medical the letter states that we meet in the back of the building where would that be exactly and how early should I arrive


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 9, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> It took me 6 or 7 weeks to get my cert.
> 
> 
> I also have heard from a reliable source that there's going to be an extra academy before the end of 2014.
> ...



Hopefully with 25X I'm in September,  I hopw for july but unlikely


----------



## wanderingnick (Jun 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> For anyone who has to get their detailed earnings statement,  go to the office in flatbush brooklyn on nostrand ave. Small office,  wait is 30 minutes max.
> Note they only take money orders in the amount of $102



What would be the actual address in Brooklyn or elsewhere to get the detailed earnings statement. I want to get this done and out of the way.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 10, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> What would be the actual address in Brooklyn or elsewhere to get the detailed earnings statement. I want to get this done and out of the way.



I do not recall,  google it. There's only one, it is on nostrand ave


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 10, 2014)

The medical is supposed to meet up in the back of metrotech, so its the opposite side of where we did everything else?

Thank you for quick answer

And how early can I get there


----------



## phoppey (Jun 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> The medical is supposed to meet up in the back of metrotech, so its the opposite side of where we did everything else?
> 
> Thank you for quick answer
> 
> And how early can I get there



You meet in the same place as the psych


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 10, 2014)

phoppey said:


> You meet in the same place as the psych



So I should go straight in to the auditorium?


----------



## Crackcicle (Jun 10, 2014)

You probably have to sign in with the front desk...


----------



## phoppey (Jun 10, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> You probably have to sign in with the front desk...



Yea sign in at the front desk than go to the auditorium and wait


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 10, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea sign in at the front desk than go to the auditorium and wait



Thanks,  the medical starts at 6:15.

Should I get there earlier like at 5:15 so I won't have to spend all day there?

Thanks


----------



## Crackcicle (Jun 10, 2014)

You will be there all day no matter when you get there. You have the lowest priority - retirees, firefighters, current ems medical a will all bypass you on the line


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 10, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> You will be there all day no matter when you get there. You have the lowest priority - retirees, firefighters, current ems medical a will all bypass you on the line



Thanks.  Appreciate it. 
I cannot wait for the end for the doctor to tell me I passed


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 10, 2014)

is anybody able to get out general rundown of how did the day will go

thanks so much


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 10, 2014)

Took my physical May 10th still waiting for investigation appointment. The wait is killing me 
List number 62*


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 11, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Took my physical May 10th still waiting for investigation appointment. The wait is killing me
> List number 62*



I know how you feel haha, and the further you get into the process, the worse it gets


----------



## medic308 (Jun 11, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks,  the medical starts at 6:15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Everyone starts and finishes at the same time. If someone misses a step everyone else in the group waits for them.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 11, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Everyone starts and finishes at the same time. If someone misses a step everyone else in the group waits for them.



We waited over 90 minutes for one guy.  Anyway, I passed the medical,  doctor signed me off and now I'm awaiting results for the drug test and blood work.

Everyone said my chance is September academy, hopefully haha 2 months away I'm nervous as hell


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 11, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> We waited over 90 minutes for one guy.  Anyway, I passed the medical,  doctor signed me off and now I'm awaiting results for the drug test and blood work.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone said my chance is September academy, hopefully haha 2 months away I'm nervous as hell




Ugh I haven't even had my investigators appointment and I was hoping for a sept academy. Guess that's unrealistic given you are much further along than I am in the process


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 11, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Ugh I haven't even had my investigators appointment and I was hoping for a sept academy. Guess that's unrealistic given you are much further along than I am in the process



what's your list number I'm 25 X


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 11, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> what's your list number i'm 25 x




62*


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 11, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> 62*



my guess is January


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 11, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> 62*




And I'm kicking myself because I didn't know I could appeal my score. I have hazmat and firefighter one and FEMA certs I never added on there


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 11, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> And I'm kicking myself because I didn't know I could appeal my score. I have hazmat and firefighter one and FEMA certs I never added on there



It is hazmat awareness or operations?
Also FF and fema certs don't count


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hazmat ops


----------



## NYNJ (Jun 11, 2014)

Lukgeil, have they been telling you guys sept? When I went for my interview in early May they said October. Maybe it's getting pushed up?? That would be awesome


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 12, 2014)

anyone know around what list number they are up to on physicals?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 12, 2014)

Quick question. 

Yesterday after the medical,  one of the guys said this is where the weeding out process begins. I didn't get a chance to ask him, does he mean that they are going over the paperwork now or he meant the academy ?

Thanks, I'm so anxious I'll get a phone call saying this and that your dq'd :unsure:


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 12, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> anyone know around what list number they are up to on physicals?




Had my agility may 10th and still waiting on investigators appt. my list number is 62* hope that helps


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 12, 2014)

Investigator aaid the next academy is july and October


----------



## axpbob (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok guess the next class is getting close just got a call from my investigator informing me they will be contacting my current employer....

test 3024
list 92*

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 12, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Ok guess the next class is getting close just got a call from my investigator informing me they will be contacting my current employer....
> 
> test 3024
> list 92*
> ...



You're july class


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 13, 2014)

I  talked my investigator,  he said that right before they call you for academy, they will call your employers and your file will go through a final review by the higher ups and if they need extra paperwork they will call you.  Also when you call dcas your status will change from outstanding to non outstanding, (or the other way around) meaning you're in the next group to be called and hired


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys,
At the medical when they took blood, it takes a week to get the results back right? And what does it test for, whether your vitamin deficient, sti's ?


----------



## medic308 (Jun 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> At the medical when they took blood, it takes a week to get the results back right? And what does it test for, whether your vitamin deficient, sti's ?




They test for your immunization titers and cbc, glucose levels, cholesterol levels. Stuff like that.


----------



## axpbob (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone know when the current class is finished?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 16, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Anyone know when the current class is finished?



Don't they end this month? 
The class that's in,  I think that's the last class with people from 3024, the July will be 4004 and the few left over people from past exams,  during my medical,  I saw a person from line 3 years back,  I think exam 1000 orsomething similar


----------



## phoppey (Jun 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Don't they end this month?
> The class that's in,  I think that's the last class with people from 3024, the July will be 4004 and the few left over people from past exams,  during my medical,  I saw a person from line 3 years back,  I think exam 1000 orsomething similar



This July class is people with list numbers from like 850 all the way into the 1300s from 3024 and maybe a few people from 4004 if they cant get enough people.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 16, 2014)

phoppey said:


> This July class is people with list numbers from like 850 all the way into the 1300s from 3024 and maybe a few people from 4004 if they cant get enough people.



Oh so I'm guessing people up until 26x or so will be called for October,  with 3025 they went up around there for the first academy in sept 2013


----------



## wanderingnick (Jun 19, 2014)

For the investigation, what time were you required to be at metrotech? I've heard 2 answers...6am and 8am. Just trying to get an idea how truthful this is.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 19, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> For the investigation, what time were you required to be at metrotech? I've heard 2 answers...6am and 8am. Just trying to get an idea how truthful this is.



Your letter will have that information,  it might be differentfrom group to group


----------



## NYNJ (Jun 19, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> For the investigation, what time were you required to be at metrotech? I've heard 2 answers...6am and 8am. Just trying to get an idea how truthful this is.



Just some advice...whatever time they give you in your letter, plan on getting there an hour to 45 mins earlier than that. Three reasons for that.

1. You can't go wrong being early
2. If you're one of the first 12 guys there, you'll be the first group to get called to see the investigators. And as a result, you'll be done earlier. 
3. Trains get delayed, traffic accidents happen, don't be the one who's late!


----------



## davidseda (Jun 22, 2014)

*Can someone answer this?*

Hello everyone, my list number is 53X with a score of 70, i took the civil service 9/05/13. i got my physical letter 03/28/14 for the 04/10/2014 physical exam. i passed it. i must admit the arm cycle is the toughest part. i was wondering how long is the wait for the investigator interview after taking the physical. a month and a half later and i still havent recieved a letter for the interview.

thanks


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 22, 2014)

davidseda said:


> Hello everyone, my list number is 53X with a score of 70, i took the civil service 9/05/13. i got my physical letter 03/28/14 for the 04/10/2014 physical exam. i passed it. i must admit the arm cycle is the toughest part. i was wondering how long is the wait for the investigator interview after taking the physical. a month and a half later and i still havent recieved a letter for the interview.
> 
> thanks



Should be in a month or two


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything on who is getting into the July academy? In terms of if they are inviting 4004 or not. Or has anyone received a call to attend?


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 22, 2014)

Call DCAS and follow the prompt. When they ask you for your social they will then proceed to view your status. If it says your currently "outstanding" then you know your going to be receiving our call for the next class that will be going out. If it says your currently not outstanding Then you have a little wait ahead of ya. (It's all automated) In my previous posts I believe I posted the number you an call to find out the status of your application.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 22, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> Call DCAS and follow the prompt. When they ask you for your social they will then proceed to view your status. If it says your currently NOT "outstanding" then you know your going to be receiving our call for the next class that will be going out. If it says your currently outstanding. Then you have a little wait ahead of ya. (It's all automated) In my previous posts I believe I posted the number you an call to find out the status of your application.



I just called dcas ,1 212-669-1357, and they said I'm currently not on a outstanding certification,  so does that mean I'll get a phone call for the next academy which is july?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 22, 2014)

I just looked back on some posts, some say if you're outstanding,  then you're in the group to get hired, some say the opposite,  it seems no one knows the true meaning


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 22, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I just called dcas ,1 212-669-1357, and they said I'm currently not on a outstanding certification,  so does that mean I'll get a phone call for the next academy which is july?



Says "Not Outstanding" for me as well. Hopefully we get the call!


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 22, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Says "Not Outstanding" for me as well. Hopefully we get the call!



We need more people to call in,  with both Higher and lower numbers,  then we'll know


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just called I'm number 62* and am listed as "not outstanding". I took my agility may 10th and haven't herd anything since


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 22, 2014)

I think when you're "outstanding" then you're in the next group to be called. For July,  they'll call maybe a few people from 4004, there are a lot of people from 3024 and other past exams. I read a few forums on dcas and it should be outstanding,  not "not outstanding"


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 23, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I think when you're "outstanding" then you're in the next group to be called. For July,  they'll call maybe a few people from 4004, there are a lot of people from 3024 and other past exams. I read a few forums on dcas and it should be outstanding,  not "not outstanding"



So then we're all looking at the October academy.


----------



## curryb15 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jan for me lol


----------



## JRellsz (Jun 23, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Jan for me lol



im 49x and im waiting for my psych and medical now and im not outsanding


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 23, 2014)

It seems as if Jpat gave us the wrong answer, looking at other forums, dcas, fdny etc is seems as if "outstanding" means you've been cleared and are next in line,  "not outstanding" means you are still in the review process, #s from 20 to 5xx all have "not outstanding" I don't think they will call 500 people for the july academy,  considering they will have a lot of 3024 people left over to deal with....... just my 2 cents


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Jun 23, 2014)

Dont quit your day job just yet lol.  We still have 35 days or so till the July academy, I know people whom received their offer about 2 weeks prior up to the day before the academy started. Not everyone ahead of you qualified to continue and some quit so your actual list # is earlier. I recall the day of my medical they told us atleast 70 heads just didn't show and i'm positive its higher than that. I know a couple of people personally whom chose not to continue and others that failed the physical or there was an issue with their medical thats holding them back. Optimism is all I have, best advice I read on here is not to dread the process. They will call YOU when THEY are ready... I just need to keep repeating that. h34r:


----------



## phoppey (Jun 23, 2014)

Whats the phone number you're calling to see if your outstanding or not?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 23, 2014)

phoppey said:


> whats the phone number you're calling to see if your outstanding or not?


1 212-669-1357


----------



## phoppey (Jun 23, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> 1 212-669-1357



thanks


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 23, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I just looked back on some posts, some say if you're outstanding,  then you're in the group to get hired, some say the opposite,  it seems no one knows the true meaning



That's what I meant. Sorry. It's been a little bit since I graduated from the academy. When your "outstanding" then your list is open for hiring. Sorry for the mixup. But you right. If your currently "outstanding" then they recently opened up the list for investigators to star talking for the next class. If your not outstanding then you'll be in the following class. So sorry to get everyone confused.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 23, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> That's what I meant. Sorry. It's been a little bit since I graduated from the academy. When your "outstanding" then your list is open for hiring.



We did investigative work and figured it out haha, by the way, how was the academy, working already?


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 23, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> We did investigative work and figured it out haha, by the way, how was the academy, working already?



It was the best 10 weeks I never want to ever repeat. Lolol it's stressful. Rough. But at the same time you make friends and enjoy it. Especially after you pass your practicals. All the instructors lighten up. Just letting everyone know. It's all a game. Don't take their rough tough attitudes and screaming to heart. They are just looking for discipline. There is a lot of running. There is a lot of push-ups. Study study study! You guys will do fine. Im out at station 44 on Brownsville.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 23, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> It was the best 10 weeks I never want to ever repeat. Lolol it's stressful. Rough. But at the same time you make friends and enjoy it. Especially after you pass your practicals. All the instructors lighten up. Just letting everyone know. It's all a game. Don't take their rough tough attitudes and screaming to heart. They are just looking for discipline. There is a lot of running. There is a lot of push-ups. Study study study! You guys will do fine. Im out at station 44 on Brownsville.



Congratulations,  I work KBJ so not that far from you


----------



## medic308 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just called in to dcas and the message said that the information can not predict when a list number will be called to the academy.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 23, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Just called in to dcas and the message said that the information can not predict when a list number will be called to the academy.



Your investigator will tell you the same thing


----------



## davidseda (Jun 23, 2014)

my work history is very long, i worked many different jobs. but at my last job i resigned, i just left and didnt come back. i regret not doing it the right way. would that affect my chances to get in if the investigator cites that?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 23, 2014)

davidseda said:


> my work history is very long, i worked many different jobs. but at my last job i resigned, i just left and didnt come back. i regret not doing it the right way. would that affect my chances to get in if the investigator cites that?



They look at the big picture,  what kind of job it was,  how long you worked there,  whether it was long or short term, your reason for leaving,  etc, they will ask for a notorized statement. It shouldn't be a problem provided your criminal history,  other jobs were positive,  etc, they look at all details about you, was it a one time stupid mistake or a on going thing


----------



## davidseda (Jun 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> They look at the big picture,  what kind of job it was,  how long you worked there,  whether it was long or short term, your reason for leaving,  etc, they will ask for a notorized statement. It shouldn't be a problem provided your criminal history,  other jobs were positive,  etc, they look at all details about you, was it a one time stupid mistake or a on going thing



it happened once more, a total of 2 times.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 24, 2014)

davidseda said:


> it happened once more, a total of 2 times.



it depends on the big picture, how you are as a person in general.  Also on the investigators mood. He can worry you'll say fuxk this and one day never come to work, they are down a bus, need to give out ot etc. 
How come you didn't call in advance or put in a letter or something

Would you truthfully hire your self?


----------



## davidseda (Jun 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> it depends on the big picture, how you are as a person in general.  Also on the investigators mood. He can worry you'll say fuxk this and one day never come to work, they are down a bus, need to give out ot etc.
> How come you didn't call in advance or put in a letter or something
> 
> Would you truthfully hire your self?



in the packet i described my circumstances, but i would verbally express my dream of joing the fdny since i first certified in 2008 as an emt, and the disappoinments i have faced with multiple companies, (unpaid overtime, insults, disrespect, crappy unions, crappy pay, ect). i would also expresse how i got called in 2010 for the FDNY and they stoped my app process after i got up to the psych due to the manditory civil service requirement introduced at that time. I also would guarantee and even shed a tear to convince him or her this is a job i want to retire from and support a family with. im 29 '6,2 235 pounds clean shaved and well proportioned im sure thats a small help as far as appearence goes. I just have to keep my fingers crossed and ask the higher power to bless me.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 24, 2014)

davidseda said:


> in the packet i described my circumstances, but i would verbally express my dream of joing the fdny since i first certified in 2008 as an emt, and the disappoinments i have faced with multiple companies, (unpaid overtime, insults, disrespect, crappy unions, crappy pay, ect). i would also expresse how i got called in 2010 for the FDNY and they stoped my app process after i got up to the psych due to the manditory civil service requirement introduced at that time. I also would guarantee and even shed a tear to convince him or her this is a job i want to retire from and support a family with. im 29 '6,2 235 pounds clean shaved and well proportioned im sure thats a small help as far as appearence goes. I just have to keep my fingers crossed and ask the higher power to bless me.



I understand, fdny is all I think about all day, just waiting to hear I got into the academy.  The investigator is the one who makes the decision,  he likes you, he'll push you through.  What would really help is if you had a emt job that you still have or quit properly, that'll show you care about ems. Truth be told, not showing up to work is a bad way to quit, lousy pay etc doesn't warrant that,  and as an emt you'll make like 14 or 15 bucks an hour, isn't that bad pay? Granted you become a medic and after a few years with ot and night differencial you can make 80, 000 or so. I'd keep my fingers crossed, as long as your license is clean and no convictions and a good history with an ems job, I wouldn't worry too much, good luck, you'll be fine bro


----------



## NYNJ (Jun 29, 2014)

I heard a rumor today (keyword:rumor) that there might be a class in late November. Either the oct class being pushed back or the jan class being pushed up. Has anybody else heard anything similar?


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 29, 2014)

NYNJ said:


> I heard a rumor today (keyword:rumor) that there might be a class in late November. Either the oct class being pushed back or the jan class being pushed up. Has anybody else heard anything similar?



Usually there's an academy in September,  this year they have an extra one (july-which will have a few 4004 people) and October (original September class pushed back) told by my investigator and a few other fdny ems workers. 

Where did you hear that rumor


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Jun 29, 2014)

I just called DCAS wasn't expecting anything but I'M ON OUTSTANDING CERTIFICATION NOW It's Moooving!

List 16*
Exam#4004


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 29, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> I just called DCAS wasn't expecting anything but I'M ON OUTSTANDING CERTIFICATION NOW It's Moooving!
> 
> List 16*
> Exam#4004



Just called and my status has changed from "Not Outstanding" to "Outstanding" too. Here's to hoping we get called for July!


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 29, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just called and my status has changed from "Not Outstanding" to "Outstanding". Here's to hoping we get called for July!



25X here, also changed from "not outstanding" to "outstanding" that means July academy?  I know tons of people failed physical,  medical, a lot of quit or didn't show up or gave up on the process, so we should be in next academy which is july.

We need people with higher numbers to tell us what it says for them so we can see how high it goes up to


----------



## phoppey (Jun 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> 25X here, also changed from "not outstanding" to "outstanding" that means July academy?  I know tons of people failed physical,  medical, a lot of quit or didn't show up or gave up on the process, so we should be in next academy which is july.
> 
> We need people with higher numbers to tell us what it says for them so we can see how high it goes up to



I just checked im on outstanding certification


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 29, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I just checked im on outstanding certification



What's your list #


----------



## phoppey (Jun 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What's your list #



98X on exam 3024, when I checked like last week I was not on outstanding certification, now im on outstanding certification


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 29, 2014)

phoppey said:


> 98X on exam 3024, when I checked like last week I was not on outstanding certification, now im on outstanding certification



So we have high #s from 3024 and low #s from 4004, so I think that's the group to be in july academy.  A few from 4004 and the leftovers from 3024 such as your self


----------



## phoppey (Jun 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So we have high #s from 3024 and low #s from 4004, so I think that's the group to be in july academy.  A few from 4004 and the leftovers from 3024 such as your self



yea probably


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 29, 2014)

My coworker is 300 something,  he has his medical this Tuesday,  I told him to call dcas and see what they say about his status, will post update most likely tomorrow


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So we have high #s from 3024 and low #s from 4004, so I think that's the group to be in july academy.  A few from 4004 and the leftovers from 3024 such as your self



I was just about to say we should look and see who on list #3024 is outstanding.


----------



## axpbob (Jun 30, 2014)

For a long time i was on an "outstanding certification"...
Then i was switched to "not on an outstanding certification"
Just call 6-30-2014 and now i am back on "outstanding certification"


------------------------------------------------------------------
List 3024 #92*

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 30, 2014)

axpbob said:


> For a long time i was on an "outstanding certification"...
> Then i was switched to "not on an outstanding certification"
> Just call 6-30-2014 and now i am back on "outstanding certification"
> 
> ...



Our guess is, you were good to go, and then you were either pushed back or they needed some extra paperwork or to check something on you, it seems they did and you are in the next group to be called to academy


----------



## phoppey (Jun 30, 2014)

85 Emts and 10 paranedics graduated today


----------



## billwill (Jun 30, 2014)

what list # should someone expect if they get an 80 on the 2014 EMT Exam???


----------



## Joulez91 (Jun 30, 2014)

My status changed too I'm on outstanding cert list #17x


----------



## JPat86 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joulez91 said:


> My status changed too I'm on outstanding cert list #17x



Expect a phone all within these next 3 weeks. When it opens up they have approx 3 weeks to fill the class up. If your on outstanding and they fill the class up and you didn't get a call then your first for the following class. They give those who needed to lose weight from their medical a second chance and call tem first before they go by the list being that they had originally completed the hiring process but their weight had only kept them back


----------



## NYNJ (Jun 30, 2014)

34* and mine is outstanding.


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> what list # should someone expect if they get an 80 on the 2014 EMT Exam???



200 to 300 range,  I scored 80 and have 25X, friend got 75 and has high 300s


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 30, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> Expect a phone all within these next 3 weeks. When it opens up they have approx 3 weeks to fill the class up. If your on outstanding and they fill the class up and you didn't get a call then your first for the following class. They give those who needed to lose weight from their medical a second chance and call tem first before they go by the list being that they had originally completed the hiring process but their weight had only kept them back



You think I have a chance for july with 25X ? I'm thinking october is more realistic,  then again,  who knows


----------



## medic308 (Jun 30, 2014)

20x on outstanding certification. Maybe I'll see you guys in this class


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 30, 2014)

It be great to get the emt life guys from a class together for drinks after we get in:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## DFD338 (Jun 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> It be great to get the emt life guys from a class together for drinks after we get in:beerchug::beerchug:



Hell yeah! I don't drink but I would have a drink after graduation!


----------



## lukgiel (Jun 30, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Hell yeah! I don't drink but I would have a drink after graduation!



After I get the call, I'm telling the investigator I'm having a drink in his name and health haha.:rofl:


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 1, 2014)

When you call DCAS what was the last list number they stopped at? My class had 120 people. The last few classes I've been noticing have had only 80-90 people


----------



## axpbob (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok so when will the next academy be that is the question? and when will the calls start ??? this has been a long slow road i keep hearing july but when when...lol i hate waiting hurry up and wait that has been this deal .... wish i could have scored higher on the exam 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
list - 3024 # 92*

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## phoppey (Jul 1, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Ok so when will the next academy be that is the question? and when will the calls start ??? this has been a long slow road i keep hearing july but when when...lol i hate waiting hurry up and wait that has been this deal .... wish i could have scored higher on the exam



I know what your saying im even higher on the list than you are. I feel like the calls for July class will go out this Monday hopefully, just keep your phone on you so you don't miss the call


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know why people get skipped over? I've noticed here in the forum with exam 3024 people got skipped over while people with higher #s got called for the job, can it be missing paperwork? I'd assume they would let you know way ahead of time before the call and they check your criminal history, etc on site when you do the intake, weird


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone know why people get skipped over? I've noticed here in the forum with exam 3024 people got skipped over while people with higher #s got called for the job, can it be missing paperwork? I'd assume they would let you know way ahead of time before the call and they check your criminal history, etc on site when you do the intake, weird



People get skipped over due to either missing paperwork or pending arrests ect. My friend was skipped over. Was supposed to be in my class. Last September and he went into January's


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 2, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> People get skipped over due to either missing paperwork or pending arrests ect. My friend was skipped over. Was supposed to be in my class. Last September and he went into January's



Thank God he got in.  I'm keeping my *** inside away from popo haha, my *** is staying in my basement


----------



## wanderingnick (Jul 3, 2014)

I just got my notice for my interview. I'm list number 5XX on 4004 and I'm going on July 16th at 11AM. Anyone else have this day/time.


----------



## curryb15 (Jul 3, 2014)

I did not get anything yet I'm list number 6** but thanks for the good news we are pretty close in list number and I have been waiting for that letter for weeks !


----------



## DFD338 (Jul 4, 2014)

Man, I'm nervous that they have the wrong number or something and I'll miss the call! Lol #IrrationalFears


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 4, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Man, I'm nervous that they have the wrong number or something and I'll miss the call! Lol #IrrationalFears



They call all the way up till 2 days before the academy starts lol. Don't worry heard thy just started making calls recently. They have to fill the class up in 3 weeks


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 4, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Man, I'm nervous that they have the wrong number or something and I'll miss the call! Lol #IrrationalFears



Haha same here, even though I did everything and I am just waiting for the call, I keep on thinking something will dq me or hold me over a class or two haha, but fingers crossed,  the phone call is the last step, I have a higher number than you so I'm probably october academy


----------



## JRellsz (Jul 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Haha same here, even though I did everything and I am just waiting for the call, I keep on thinking something will dq me or hold me over a class or two haha, but fingers crossed,  the phone call is the last step, I have a higher number than you so I'm probably october academy


49x here got my psych july 26


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 4, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> I just got my notice for my interview. I'm list number 5XX on 4004 and I'm going on July 16th at 11AM. Anyone else have this day/time.


Hey wanderingnick. .with a list number of 5xx. .what score did you get on the exam. I'll be taking the test this september and am just wondering what list number range I'll be around with a 75. Thanks a lot brotha


----------



## wanderingnick (Jul 5, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey wanderingnick. .with a list number of 5xx. .what score did you get on the exam. I'll be taking the test this september and am just wondering what list number range I'll be around with a 75. Thanks a lot brotha



I got a 75 with my EVOC cert.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 5, 2014)

When was your physical bro


----------



## DFD338 (Jul 6, 2014)

Has anyone heard of anyone getting a call yet?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Has anyone heard of anyone getting a call yet?



I think they start Monday


----------



## axpbob (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope so... I am at work got my phone next to my keyboard waiting for the call ....I hope I get it I will be so crushed if I get passed over.... I hate my computer job and office life I want to be outside... running calls .... 

I volly now only 24 hours a month...  


------------------------------------------------------------------
List 3024 #92*

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 7, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I hope so... I am at work got my phone next to my keyboard waiting for the call ....I hope I get it I will be so crushed if I get passed over.... I hate my computer job and office life I want to be outside... running calls ....
> 
> I volly now only 24 hours a month...
> 
> ...




Good luck buddy
Keep us updated


----------



## davidseda (Jul 7, 2014)

*very pleased with the pace tye FDNY is moving.*

Yes! Finally got my investigator interview july 16th,and then the psych is around the corner. I just a bit worried  about the medical since im a little over weight. Im 6,2 230-lbs so i hope they arent expecting me to lose 40 pounds.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

davidseda said:


> Yes! Finally got my investigator interview july 16th,and then the psych is around the corner. I just a bit worried  about the medical since im a little over weight. Im 6,2 230-lbs so i hope they arent expecting me to lose 40 pounds.



You have to be in your BMI range. They don't care if it's muscle or fat, if it's one pound above, they will fail you.  I've seen it happen


----------



## phoppey (Jul 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You have to be in your BMI range. They don't care if it's muscle or fat, if it's one pound above, they will fail you.  I've seen it happen



They give you like a month to lose the weight i beleive


----------



## davidseda (Jul 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You have to be in your BMI range. They don't care if it's muscle or fat, if it's one pound above, they will fail you.  I've seen it happen



How long do they give you to oose the weight?


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You have to be in your BMI range. They don't care if it's muscle or fat, if it's one pound above, they will fail you.  I've seen it happen



They give you the benefit of the doubt and give you 20% above your bmi. I had taken A picture of the chart with my cell phone when I was there but ever since I changed cell phones i lost all my pictures....


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2014)

davidseda said:


> How long do they give you to oose the weight?



30 days


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> They give you the benefit of the doubt and give you 20% above your bmi. I had taken A picture of the chart with my cell phone when I was there but ever since I changed cell phones i lost all my pictures....



Huh,  guy in my medical was one pound and they failed him, I think they gave him 30 days.


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Huh,  guy in my medical was one pound and they failed him, I think they gave him 30 days.



He was 1lb over the 20% the doc also comes in and takes a good look at you to see how your proportioned. If your fit then he knows of course muscles weighs more than fat so he will go by that as well


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> He was 1lb over the 20% the doc also comes in and takes a good look at you to see how your proportioned. If your fit then he knows of course muscles weighs more than fat so he will go by that as well



Oh, I didn't know that, then again in skinny,  so I had no worries.  Thank you for clearing that up,  
after this somebody should gather all the informative posts and make them into one long sticky for everyone. 

once I get in


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone from 3024 gotten the call yet for the class at the end of the month? Every time my phone goes off I jump hoping it is the call, but so far it has only been false alarms.


----------



## axpbob (Jul 8, 2014)

I did not get a call yet for July... I have been asking around about a July academy confirmation... I have not heard of a start date ...


------------------------
List 3024 # 92*

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## phoppey (Jul 8, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Has anyone from 3024 gotten the call yet for the class at the end of the month? Every time my phone goes off I jump hoping it is the call, but so far it has only been false alarms.



Are you from list 3024 or 4004?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 8, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Are you from list 3024 or 4004?



I am from 3024. It sounds like they should be pulling all of 3024 and starting on 4004 for the class based on what I have heard. I've also been given the unofficial date of 7/28/14 for the start from a buddy on the job. Anyone hear anything different?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> I am from 3024. It sounds like they should be pulling all of 3024 and starting on 4004 for the class based on what I have heard. I've also been given the unofficial date of 7/28/14 for the start from a buddy on the job. Anyone hear anything different?



Heard same as you


----------



## phoppey (Jul 8, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> I am from 3024. It sounds like they should be pulling all of 3024 and starting on 4004 for the class based on what I have heard. I've also been given the unofficial date of 7/28/14 for the start from a buddy on the job. Anyone hear anything different?



Whats your list number? Im 98x


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 8, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Has anyone from 3024 gotten the call yet for the class at the end of the month? Every time my phone goes off I jump hoping it is the call, but so far it has only been false alarms.



Not yet. I was on that list. Was number 87. They are finishing up though. The end of that list are going into the next class and the beginning of he new list will be with those at the end of my list


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

JPat86 said:


> Not yet. I was on that list. Was number 87. They are finishing up though. The end of that list are going into the next class and the beginning of he new list will be with those at the end of my list



Yeah july will be the last #s of 3024 and a few low 4004 #s, October academy will have almost all 4004, I heard it might be pushed back a bit due to funding


----------



## Technics (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the call this morning for the July class. Orientation 7/28 classes start on the 29th. Was held back from previous class I'm in the 6** range for emt 3024. I chose the 3:30 - 11:30 class. Hope u guys get the call too.


----------



## axpbob (Jul 8, 2014)

nice ... waiting .. ring 


----------------------

list 3025 # 92*

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

Technics said:


> Got the call this morning for the July class. Orientation 7/28 classes start on the 29th. Was held back from previous class I'm in the 6** range for emt 3024. I chose the 3:30 - 11:30 class. Hope u guys get the call too.



Congratulations brother


----------



## Technics (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks man, hope u get the call too.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 8, 2014)

Technics said:


> Thanks man, hope u get the call too.



With 25X, I'm October,  unless that many people failed or dropped out haha fingers crossed


----------



## axpbob (Jul 8, 2014)

JUST GOT THE CALL>>>>>>

wow almost 2 years i have been waiting that one 

------------------------------------------
3024 #92

Applied - Sept 2012
PA test - Nov. 2013
Intake - Jan 2014
Psych - Feb 2014
Medical - Feb 2014


----------



## phoppey (Jul 8, 2014)

axpbob said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL>>>>>>
> 
> wow almost 2 years i have been waiting that one
> 
> ...



You choose am class or pm class?


----------



## axpbob (Jul 8, 2014)

I took the pm class...


----------



## Technics (Jul 8, 2014)

I chose the pm class too. See you on the 29th!!!


----------



## YFDEMT (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anybody know how far into the list they went on the 4004 test. I'm in the low 2xx, just trying to figure out if i had a chance of making july.

Thanks


----------



## Tg308 (Jul 9, 2014)

YFDEMT said:


> Does anybody know how far into the list they went on the 4004 test. I'm in the low 2xx, just trying to figure out if i had a chance of making july.
> 
> Thanks



I'm number List #31 exam 4004. Doesn't look like they got to far on calling from 4004


----------



## YFDEMT (Jul 9, 2014)

Tg308 did you get the call?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 9, 2014)

If you're on 4004 hope for October,  only the first few from 4004 will go to July from what I heard


----------



## Ambo402 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Fdny ems*

For those who are higher up on the list (45*+), did you guys get your intake letters yet?  It appears that  those who posted on here got their intake, psych and medical all at once.  Still waiting on mine.  If so, anyone esimate on when I'll be getting in? I figure Oct has a prayer but much more likely to get in the one after Oct

List number 5**


----------



## YFDEMT (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok thanks. I think I should get into October especially if the do a day and evening class.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 9, 2014)

They have 45 people in a class,  two classes (day and night) gives you a total off 90 +/- considering a lot of people failed, didnt show up, were disqualified or dropped out. October will see #s up to high 2XXs, and January up to 400 or 500, depending on how many people before you were taken off.


----------



## phoppey (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got my call! list #98X I chose the pm class


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats to everyone getting the call! I am still waiting, but hearing higher numbers is getting me excited! i'm 11XX on the 3024 list and cant stop looking at my phone!!!! Hopefully it comes today, if not, tomorrow!


----------



## JRellsz (Jul 9, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Congrats to everyone getting the call! I am still waiting, but hearing higher numbers is getting me excited! i'm 11XX on the 3024 list and cant stop looking at my phone!!!! Hopefully it comes today, if not, tomorrow!



Let us know asap !!!

So far the lowest person who's gotten the call on here is in the 6xx and the highest is 9xx so thats roughly a 350 number range which is good for what seems like the first/second day of calls. im 49x on 4004 and im praying for october so the more people who get through now gives me a better chance haha i hope everyone gets it. It's amazing how many people fail/drop out/change their minds though. At my physical atleast half the people failed it. 

congratulations to everyone who got the call the wait is worth it !


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 9, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Let us know asap !!!
> 
> So far the lowest person who's gotten the call on here is in the 6xx and the highest is 9xx so thats roughly a 350 number range which is good for what seems like the first/second day of calls. im 49x on 4004 and im praying for october so the more people who get through now gives me a better chance haha i hope everyone gets it. It's amazing how many people fail/drop out/change their minds though. At my physical atleast half the people failed it.
> 
> congratulations to everyone who got the call the wait is worth it !



I hope as many #s dropped so I can be in july or October the latest,  not wishing anyway bad but I gotta look out for my self haha


----------



## YFDEMT (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I holding on to hope that I will get the call for July but will just be happy to get in. Congrats to all who got the call and the rest of us keep hope up will be in soon.


----------



## Tg308 (Jul 9, 2014)

YFDEMT said:


> Tg308 did you get the call?



Nothing yet. Monitoring my phone just Incase

#31 exam 4004


----------



## YFDEMT (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok thanks. Good luck.


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yet another morning of staring at my phone! Does anyone know what number they got up to yesterday and how many they are calling each day? Also, how late will they continue to call?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 10, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Yet another morning of staring at my phone! Does anyone know what number they got up to yesterday and how many they are calling each day? Also, how late will they continue to call?



Not everyone one has a emtlife account so hard to tell, they can continue calling up to 2 days before academy starts, each phone call is like 5 minutes,  a few investigators, not more than 90 people so they should be done by start of next week, but that's my guess bro


----------



## DFD338 (Jul 10, 2014)

Does anyone know when they would mail out the rejection letter? Or do you just not get a phone call?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 10, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Does anyone know when they would mail out the rejection letter? Or do you just not get a phone call?



Nothing,  they just skip you, after 5 years or so you realize something is wrong, but no reason why they will pass you over unless pending arrest, if they are missing documents,  they will call you


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 10, 2014)

Evening

anyone got a phone call today


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nothing for me yet. Anyone at all hear today? I am hoping for tomorrow they try to close out the 3024 list.


----------



## JRellsz (Jul 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> evening
> 
> anyone got a phone call today




you got called ?????


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 10, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> you got called ?????



Nope, with 25X I'm expecting October, I don't think I'll make july unless that many #s before me got canceled. 

I'd call my investigator and ask if I have a chance but I don't want to bother the almighty gods:rofl:


----------



## JRellsz (Jul 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Nope, with 25X I'm expecting October, I don't think I'll make july unless that many #s before me got canceled.
> 
> I'd call my investigator and ask if I have a chance but I don't want to bother the almighty gods:rofl:




you posted  "evening" !! you got me so hyped that they moved that quick. dont do that to me haha


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 10, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> you posted  "evening" !! you got me so hyped that they moved that quick. dont do that to me haha



Haha I meant to say good evening,  albeit I omitted the "good" part haha sorry


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Phone rings*...
I look at it, and do not have the number saved in my phone. Excitedly I answer, "Good morning, Greg speaking"...
SILENCE...
My heart is pounding.
I hear a voice after a few tense seconds...
"Good day sir or madam, this is an automated message from progressive insurance..."
*Insert a slew of profanity and frustration here followed by aggressively pushing the end call button (It doesn't have the same satisfaction as slamming the phone on the hook, but it is less likely to destroy my phone)*

This waiting is killing me! That only made it worse! 

I hope you all have a good morning and can laugh at my excitement followed by letdown.


----------



## Tg308 (Jul 11, 2014)

For the people that has been contacted. What phone # to look out for? Is it a 800 num#


----------



## phoppey (Jul 11, 2014)

Tg308 said:


> For the people that has been contacted. What phone # to look out for? Is it a 800 num#



Its brooklyn area code so its a 718 number


----------



## axpbob (Jul 11, 2014)

718 999 xxxx


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 11, 2014)

Tg308 said:


> For the people that has been contacted. What phone # to look out for? Is it a 800 num#



The number will be 911


----------



## phoppey (Jul 11, 2014)

Axpbob do you know what it means to dress corporate casual?


----------



## axpbob (Jul 11, 2014)

I am going to wear khakis a button down shirt and dress shoes no tie no jacket...


----------



## axpbob (Jul 11, 2014)

on the 21 going to metro tech for paper work 8:00am
on the 24 going to fort totten for uniform 10:00am
on the 28 going to metro tech for orientation 8:00am
on the 29 going to fort totten @ 3:30 - 11:30


----------



## phoppey (Jul 11, 2014)

axpbob said:


> I am going to wear khakis a button down shirt and dress shoes no tie no jacket...



Ok yea i was thinkin dress pants button down and nice shoes, wasnt sure about the jacket and tie


----------



## phoppey (Jul 11, 2014)

axpbob said:


> on the 21 going to metro tech for paper work 8:00am
> on the 24 going to fort totten for uniform 10:00am
> on the 28 going to metro tech for orientation 8:00am
> on the 29 going to fort totten @ 3:30 - 11:30



22 metro tech for paper work at 12
24 fort totten for uniforms at 3


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone know if they call on Saturday?


----------



## phoppey (Jul 11, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Anyone know if they call on Saturday?



No i dont think their there on saturday


----------



## centrals (Jul 14, 2014)

What's up guys, Are calls still going out? I'm hoping they put a dent in 4004. I'm sitting in the high 400s


----------



## JRellsz (Jul 14, 2014)

centrals said:


> What's up guys, Are calls still going out? I'm hoping they put a dent in 4004. I'm sitting in the high 400s



same here im 49x


----------



## phoppey (Jul 14, 2014)

centrals said:


> What's up guys, Are calls still going out? I'm hoping they put a dent in 4004. I'm sitting in the high 400s



I don't know if the calls are still going out but I heard they didn't even get up to the 1200s on 3024 yet


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm 11XX on 3024 and have yet to receive a call. I don't want to, but am starting to accept that they probably filled the class already. This is based on a few people towards the end of the list not being called. It looks like 3024 will be in the October class. :sad: If I get called, I will be sure to post on here to let you guys know they are still filling spots. I will tell you guys before I tell my family.  

Time to get back to what I have been doing for what feels like my entire life. Hurry up, and wait!!!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 14, 2014)

*heyyy guys*

Heyy everyone im list #12XX on 3024 starting to feel the sameway I think they have filled both classes by now =( stinks but looks like we gotta wait alittle longer


----------



## john1 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Intake*

Anyone who recently went to intake know roughly how long it takes for them to contact your current employer from that date. Assuming they do.

Thanks


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 15, 2014)

john1 said:


> Anyone who recently went to intake know roughly how long it takes for them to contact your current employer from that date. Assuming they do.
> 
> Thanks



I think they do it right before academy,  also they only seem to contact previous employers, they never contacted my current employers,  then again that would be a waste of time,  if I was bad I'd get fired


----------



## phoppey (Jul 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I think they do it right before academy,  also they only seem to contact previous employers, they never contacted my current employers,  then again that would be a waste of time,  if I was bad I'd get fired



They never contacted any of my previous employers but it probably depends on the investigator


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone know if anymore calls are going out , I keep hearing there gonna finish up with the Exam 3024 but anyone have any info ????


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 15, 2014)

phoppey said:


> They never contacted any of my previous employers but it probably depends on the investigator



Did you get called for the academy? I think they so it as a part of "final review" before calling you


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Anyone know if anymore calls are going out , I keep hearing there gonna finish up with the Exam 3024 but anyone have any info ????



I'd call your investigator and see what's up


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah im gonna call him tomorrow my buddy is 11XX and got nothing either , Im not sure if there done calling for this july class or not but that would suck for the 4004 because that would mean your looking at Jan if  Oct is gonna be more 3024 because there 1321 on the 3024 exam but I call him a few weeks back and said everything is looking good , I also called dcas and it said im "outstanding" so I have no idea lol


----------



## phoppey (Jul 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Did you get called for the academy? I think they so it as a part of "final review" before calling you



Yea i got called for july, my old manager is a good friend of mine and I worked at the place a couple years they never called him


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 15, 2014)

phoppey said:


> Yea i got called for july, my old manager is a good friend of mine and I worked at the place a couple years they never called him



Hey phoppey what was your list # if you don't mind me asking ??


----------



## phoppey (Jul 15, 2014)

kevfd3635 said:


> hey phoppey what was your list # if you don't mind me asking ??



98x


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 15, 2014)

With 25x, I might even be January -_-

I can even be 2016 as long as I know I will 100% be in the academy


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 16, 2014)

I really hope there gonna call some more people off 3024 for july , Its strange because if you call dcas they updated everything the other day and it said they only hire up till 849 so I guess once they finally finish call they say the last # called for july  ......


----------



## bam5 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Everyone


Been out of touch.  I am catching up with all the post thank for the info 

Finish all my testing  on June 28

Just waiting to see if I passed or not

List number36x
Exam #4004

Good luck to all

Bam


----------



## adamNYC (Jul 19, 2014)

So my EMT state exam is in november. If I apply to FDNY in november/december when do you think I can expect to hear from them? And how long until they call me would I start the academy? Is taking the civil exam required? One hasn't been out for EMTs in awhile. I'm new to the whole process to excuse my noobishness


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 19, 2014)

adamNYC said:


> So my EMT state exam is in november. If I apply to FDNY in november/december when do you think I can expect to hear from them? And how long until they call me would I start the academy? Is taking the civil exam required? One hasn't been out for EMTs in awhile. I'm new to the whole process to excuse my noobishness



You can only apply once a year, usually in September,  when the civil service is given, you have to take it. You'll get your list # in march. You can wait a year up to 3, depending on your # and how your process goes. Read this forum from page 1, you'll get all your questions answered


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 19, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> 
> Been out of touch.  I am catching up with all the post thank for the info
> ...



If you get no calls after a few weeks,  2 or 3, after your medical, you're fine


----------



## NYNJ (Jul 19, 2014)

adamNYC said:


> So my EMT state exam is in november. If I apply to FDNY in november/december when do you think I can expect to hear from them? And how long until they call me would I start the academy? Is taking the civil exam required? One hasn't been out for EMTs in awhile. I'm new to the whole process to excuse my noobishness



Yes, it is required to take the civil service exam to get on the job. The filing period for the exam is (usually) every year in September. So if you got your state number in November/December, you'd have to wait until the following September to apply. Also, you should know that the exam isn't an actual test. They give you a score based on certifications and EMS experience. A NY EMT card gets you 70 points, and then extra credit is tacked on from there. For more info on what they award points for, check out the NOE from the last EMS exam. Here's the link: http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201404004000.pdf


----------



## adamNYC (Jul 19, 2014)

Well it is comforting to know that if I do get experience prior to FDNY it'll increase my score  Thanks alot guys!


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 19, 2014)

adamNYC said:


> Well it is comforting to know that if I do get experience prior to FDNY it'll increase my score  Thanks alot guys!



Only 911 or volunteer
Transport doesn't count


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 21, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone!

I hope you guys are all enjoying the wait as much as I am! Does anyone know what happens if someone doesn't show up to the pre-academy things. Like getting uniforms. Do they get dropped? If they do, do they call the next person on the list or does the academy just start a person short? I am guessing that I am really close to the front of the list, and would love to make it into this class last minute.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 21, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> I hope you guys are all enjoying the wait as much as I am! Does anyone know what happens if someone doesn't show up to the pre-academy things. Like getting uniforms. Do they get dropped? If they do, do they call the next person on the list or does the academy just start a person short? I am guessing that I am really close to the front of the list, and would love to make it into this class last minute.



They call the next person,  you can be called even two days before class starts


----------



## billwill (Jul 22, 2014)

does anyone know how large the list is for exam 2004? is it more than 1000 candidates?


----------



## medic308 (Jul 22, 2014)

billwill said:


> does anyone know how large the list is for exam 2004? is it more than 1000 candidates?




I believe you mean exam 4004 which has approximately 1400 list numbers


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Happy tuesdays !!*

Hey guys anyone hear if there still calling list # from 3024 for July class ???


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys anyone hear if there still calling list # from 3024 for July class ???


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Hey guys anyone hear if there still calling list # from 3024 for July class ???





Hey Kev,

I have not heard anything for myself or a few people I know still waiting in 3024. Of my friends, I have the lowest number at 1192. DCAS has yet to be updated properly and is still saying 849 was the last number called, so we can't even get a good estimate as to how far up the list they have gotten. Highest I can confirm is Phoppey getting called at 98X. Hopefully a few more calls will go out today and tomorrow. If not, were back to waiting and hoping the funding can stay up for the October class to get pushed through. Maybe October 6th for a class date?


----------



## billwill (Jul 23, 2014)

Are they moving quickly through the list relative to the years before? I dont get how if the 4004 exam had 1400 candidates and they are only up to ~#250; when they give the next cc exam in September, there will be so many #'s remaining from list 4004....


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 23, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> I have not heard anything for myself or a few people I know still waiting in 3024. Of my friends, I have the lowest number at 1192. DCAS has yet to be updated properly and is still saying 849 was the last number called, so we can't even get a good estimate as to how far up the list they have gotten. Highest I can confirm is Phoppey getting called at 98X. Hopefully a few more calls will go out today and tomorrow. If not, were back to waiting and hoping the funding can stay up for the October class to get pushed through. Maybe October 6th for a class date?



Hey brother I know I have friends in the 1100's waiting to and I keep calling Dcas my guess is they will finish with 3024 and start 4004 in 2015 Jan Class , and that's if there's a OCT class ive heard Funding may push it back as well , but 4004 gotta hold tight lol


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 23, 2014)

billwill said:


> Are they moving quickly through the list relative to the years before? I dont get how if the 4004 exam had 1400 candidates and they are only up to ~#250; when they give the next cc exam in September, there will be so many #'s remaining from list 4004....



It all matters if they get the funding for the classes idk I know what your saying though


----------



## billwill (Jul 23, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> It all matters if they get the funding for the classes idk I know what your saying though



For example-- list 3024 will be expired when list 4004 is up to ~#250.. Im saying that when the next exam comes in September 2014, will there will be way more candidates coming from both lists?

.. just hoping they push through the list as soon as possible! -_-


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 23, 2014)

billwill said:


> For example-- list 3024 will be expired when list 4004 is up to ~#250.. Im saying that when the next exam comes in September 2014, will there will be way more candidates coming from both lists?
> 
> .. just hoping they push through the list as soon as possible! -_-



I heard funding problems but with people from 4004, up to #300 we were done with everything a while back, they flew through the process, I'm guessing they beed people but in july class they had people from 3024, 2002 and I saw someone from like 3 years back, so this class is filled, me being 25X, I'm hopefully October, but there's a chance I'll be called for January,  keep in mind, both classes may be pushed back


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 23, 2014)

*ugh*

Who knows once you think you have a grabb on it , everything is up in the air if there's 1300 + people that took the 3024 exam and the highest # we have talked to is 987 who knows when there gonna get to 4004 , my friend who is on the 4004 told me his investigator told him he's got a good shot at OCt he's like in the 300's on 4004 , I told him he's out of his mind if they didn't even finish with 3024 and the class sizes are only about 100 people  and now there's a new exam in sept. lol who knows when they call they call :rofl:


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 23, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Who knows once you think you have a grabb on it , everything is up in the air if there's 1300 + people that took the 3024 exam and the highest # we have talked to is 987 who knows when there gonna get to 4004 , my friend who is on the 4004 told me his investigator told him he's got a good shot at OCt he's like in the 300's on 4004 , I told him he's out of his mind if they didn't even finish with 3024 and the class sizes are only about 100 people  and now there's a new exam in sept. lol who knows when they call they call :rofl:



Before they even talk about an academy for the exam given this September,  that's an year away, they will deal with us before they deal with them, just like they will fibish 3024 before doing 4004


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeahh I wish they would get to us all already , im so excited like all you just wish the waiting game wasn't so long so we can all start DOING lol


----------



## billwill (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya I can't imagine what its like for you guys... I'm waiting to file for the exam this september and I'm already ready to go!!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 23, 2014)

billwill said:


> Ya I can't imagine what its like for you guys... I'm waiting to file for the exam this september and I'm already ready to go!!



lmfaooo :rofl: you will brother trust me you will lol


----------



## billwill (Jul 23, 2014)

Btw can you apply online or do you have to send and appliction by mail with all the related documents?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 28, 2014)

billwill said:


> Btw can you apply online or do you have to send and appliction by mail with all the related documents?



That part is all done online,  you bring documents when you have your intake interview


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any sort of information on the October class? I've heard it might be pushed back a month,  others say it will be in October, bunch of rumors


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey all.

I guess its safe to say, that the last minute call isn't coming for me! Back to waiting a few more months. I wish there was a set answer on if the October class was going to be put in, but it is too soon to tell. Hopefully by the first week in September, they will have the finances figured out and we will get a yes or no.

For the guys that are in the academy starting today, I wish you all the best of luck. Stop in once in a while and let us know how its going!

Greg N.


----------



## billwill (Jul 28, 2014)

Hopefully you guys make it into the Oct class... I dont think it will get pushed back.. I talked with one of the top fdny recruiters a couple months back and they told me it was possible they would hold the 2014 EMT exam in july because they needed people-- so i cant imagine classes would be delayed


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Whats up brothers*

Whats up guys good luck to who ever started today and im hearing to that they will have the OCT class im praying they finish the 3024 exam !!!!






                                             Exam- 3024
                                             List # - 12XX


----------



## steven9d3 (Jul 28, 2014)

just sent in paper work to be put back on the ems list 3024 (#>700) and 4004 (#>400).

i should of been hired already but i postponed everything to finish college. if i pass all the steps would they hire me off the 3024 list (would it expire ) or make me wait for the 4004 list. the earliest i can go into an academy is January.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 28, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> just sent in paper work to be put back on the ems list 3024 (#>700) and 4004 (#>400).
> 
> i should of been hired already but i postponed everything to finish college. if i pass all the steps would they hire me off the 3024 list (would it expire ) or make me wait for the 4004 list. the earliest i can go into an academy is January.



I'm guessing 3024. How were you able to postpone and then resume?


----------



## steven9d3 (Jul 29, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm guessing 3024. How were you able to postpone and then resume?



by filling out paperwork, I was attending college on the other side of the country


----------



## centrals (Jul 29, 2014)

How long after the psych did you guys get your medical letter? I'll be out of town 2 separate weeks in August, hoping it doesn't interfere with the medical


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 29, 2014)

centrals said:


> How long after the psych did you guys get your medical letter? I'll be out of town 2 separate weeks in August, hoping it doesn't interfere with the medical



Some people did it same day I believe,  some few days apart, some had to wait a few weeks, depends on your #

Look at my signature


----------



## IFR (Jul 29, 2014)

New to this forum. I was recently restored to list 3024. Was offered the job back on September of 2013, but had to decline for financial reasons. My physical agility and medical are expired. I'm just waiting to be rescheduled for those two parts of the process, then hoping for the October class. 

Anyone been scheduled for a physical agility or medical in the next month or so?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 29, 2014)

IFR said:


> New to this forum. I was recently restored to list 3024. Was offered the job back on September of 2013, but had to decline for financial reasons. My physical agility and medical are expired. I'm just waiting to be rescheduled for those two parts of the process, then hoping for the October class.
> 
> Anyone been scheduled for a physical agility or medical in the next month or so?



Welcome to the forum.
You'll find answers to almost all questions
I'm sure someone will come along and answer your questions


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

How much do they dip in to the old exam lists for academies? do they take 50/50 from both lists?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> How much do they dip in to the old exam lists for academies? do they take 50/50 from both lists?



They finish one before starting the other


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

wow... when do you think they will be done with the 2013 exam list?


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> wow... when do you think they will be done with the 2013 exam list?



The list is valid for a few more years but they should finish in a year or so


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> The list is valid for a few more years but they should finish in a year or so



Ya i hope it doesnt even take that long... im praying to get in the emt academy before the next firefighter exam in 2015/2016- i should score an 80 and hopefully get list #200 or so--- My chances?? Maybe I have a 10% chance that will happen???


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> Ya i hope it doesnt even take that long... im praying to get in the emt academy before the next firefighter exam in 2015/2016- i should score an 80 and hopefully get list #200 or so--- My chances?? Maybe I have a 10% chance that will happen???



I scored 80 and have 25X and I'm in line for next academy,  the july academy that just went in was fdny finishing up with 3024 and they will begin with 4004 with the October academy, October will have a few 3024 people so with me and other people around mid 200s we might be looking at January academy,  could be October,  depending on how many people before me failed, dropped out, got dq'd which I heard was a lot.

There are many people like you, especially from long island,  who have no interest in ems and are taking the back door to become a firefighter,  people like you take up space, which is why it takes so long, I mean just 800 people got promoted to ff, so imagine tjat many less people on 3024 or 4004, we'd be in quickly.  I'm not the one to say anything but a lot of people frown upon. Ems is my life, been doing it for a while and would love to continue in the fd, but I hate the fact that people who are in it only to become a ff, get in before me. It shows with patient care.

To answer your question, you may/may not miss the promotional,  depending when it is given and if there are any budget cutbacks that will affect when you are hired.

Best of luck to you


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

Understood. But I will sure put in my time and make a great EMT. Im excited to be an EMT one day but long term goal is definately firefighter.. thats all. thanks for ur help and replies


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> Understood. But I will sure put in my time and make a great EMT. Im excited to be an EMT one day but long term goal is definately firefighter.. thats all. thanks for ur help and replies



I don't blame you, they make way more and have a better job, I'd thought about it my self, but I rather become a LT or a rescue medic. Keep in mind,  what I said, don't mention anything about becoming a FF during academy or your meeting with a investigator.  Not even your xo workers. Just keep shush until the promotional comes your way and take it. You'll have to work harder to be accepted by your ff piers but it'll be worth it haha. I know a couple medics who became ffs and while they had a tougher time fitting in,  they are great ffs now


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Also, the promotional is given a little before the open competitive is given to the public, they hire first from within


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I don't blame you, they make way more and have a better job, I'd thought about it my self, but I rather become a LT or a rescue medic. Keep in mind,  what I said, don't mention anything about becoming a FF during academy or your meeting with a investigator.  Not even your xo workers. Just keep shush until the promotional comes your way and take it. You'll have to work harder to be accepted by your ff piers but it'll be worth it haha. I know a couple medics who became ffs and while they had a tougher time fitting in,  they are great ffs now



Thanks a lot. Im thinking of starting Medic classes in September.. 2 years of classes is so long tho! 4 months of EMT feels like a long time haha. Good luck. Hopefully you dont disappear from this thread when you get into the academy in Oct.


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> Thanks a lot. Im thinking of starting Medic classes in September.. 2 years of classes is so long tho! 4 months of EMT feels like a long time haha. Good luck. Hopefully you dont disappear from this thread when you get into the academy in Oct.



Of course not,  been on here for a while,  at first I was the 1 asking questions and now I'm the one providing answers when im in the Academy I will also answer questions

also aren't medic classes a year? They are 2 when you also get a college degree. You should do medic, in case you don't make ff, you have a plan b


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

a lot of medic programs require you to have a couple months of emt experience before hand.. havent found any 1 yr programs yet-- will keep looking tho


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> a lot of medic programs require you to have a couple months of emt experience before hand.. havent found any 1 yr programs yet-- will keep looking tho



Isn't a medic program 9 months? And it becomes 2 yrs when you add a associate degree inyo it. Check out programs like bmcc, laguardia etc here in the city,  they are twice a week classes, plus rotations,  studying etc haha


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2014)

Im looking for one but I only see the 1 yr available for people with 6 months EMT experience--- geez lets see how long it will take to be fdny paramedic lol-- 1 yr to get hired emt- 6 months experience- 1 yr classes- 1 year waiting on medic list = 4 years till paramedic !!


----------



## lukgiel (Jul 30, 2014)

billwill said:


> Im looking for one but I only see the 1 yr available for people with 6 months EMT experience--- geez lets see how long it will take to be fdny paramedic lol-- 1 yr to get hired emt- 6 months experience- 1 yr classes- 1 year waiting on medic list = 4 years till paramedic !!



medics in fdny get hired quickly.  There's not many, many go for better paying jobs, so medics grt hired very quickly.  They also pay for emts to become medics, either in house or outside,  there's a waiting list for that and you sign a  3yr contract with them, not really feasible for you since you want to be a ff


----------



## phoppey (Jul 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I don't blame you, they make way more and have a better job, I'd thought about it my self, but I rather become a LT or a rescue medic. Keep in mind,  what I said, don't mention anything about becoming a FF during academy or your meeting with a investigator.  Not even your xo workers. Just keep shush until the promotional comes your way and take it. You'll have to work harder to be accepted by your ff piers but it'll be worth it haha. I know a couple medics who became ffs and while they had a tougher time fitting in,  they are great ffs now



Thats what i thought going into the acadamy about using ems to become a ff but everyone seems pretty relaxed about it, all the higher ups that talked about using ems to become a ff so far all said its a good idea and you ll make more money and its a way to move up in the fire department. That or take the paramedic program which you get paid to do by the fire department, they all know you gotta move on from being and emt at some point beacuse of the salary


----------



## phoppey (Jul 31, 2014)

billwill said:


> Im looking for one but I only see the 1 yr available for people with 6 months EMT experience--- geez lets see how long it will take to be fdny paramedic lol-- 1 yr to get hired emt- 6 months experience- 1 yr classes- 1 year waiting on medic list = 4 years till paramedic !!



Become an emt for fdny for a year and they will pay you to go to fdny paramedic school for 9 months


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Jul 31, 2014)

*=/*

Hey guys not to make anyone upset but I serious don't thing there gonna hire from 4004 until Jan if that there's no way , there so many of us left on 3024 like 300 people still waiting from 3024 to get called in im in the 12xx's my buddy is in the early 11XX's and no call for july I maybe wrong but that's what im thinking , like thinking about the way they hiring im most likely looking at Jan


----------



## billwill (Aug 1, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Hey guys not to make anyone upset but I serious don't thing there gonna hire from 4004 until Jan if that there's no way , there so many of us left on 3024 like 300 people still waiting from 3024 to get called in im in the 12xx's my buddy is in the early 11XX's and no call for july I maybe wrong but that's what im thinking , like thinking about the way they hiring im most likely looking at Jan



Yeah that def makes lots of people upset.. i wonder how many people actually still join fdny after waiting like 2 years?? If the list is 1300 people-- would you say they actually put like 800 through the academy? This is just a guess


----------



## JRellsz (Aug 1, 2014)

billwill said:


> Yeah that def makes lots of people upset.. i wonder how many people actually still join fdny after waiting like 2 years?? If the list is 1300 people-- would you say they actually put like 800 through the academy? This is just a guess



Definitely WAAAAY less than that. but he's right. Im on 4004 and im thinking ill be in the 2nd academy of 2015


----------



## billwill (Aug 1, 2014)

JRellsz said:


> Definitely WAAAAY less than that. but he's right. Im on 4004 and im thinking ill be in the 2nd academy of 2015



K thats good.. Im applying in Sept. and hoping to get on hopefully by next Oct... hopefully! What list # are and what did you score on 4004?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Yeppp*

:excl:     Yeahh they do  take less , you have to keep in mind that most people that take civil test take more then just fdny ems , they take fire and pd so they deff lose some people when nypd makes a class


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 1, 2014)

How many people on 4004?
I think 1400? Something like that

A lot of people fail the physical
Some fail the medical
Some fail background check
Some take other civil tests
A lot of people give up and work a hospital
Some give up and go to a medic program
Out of 1400 peoppe, maybe 40% make it to the academy

I doubt there's more, each class has 90 people (45day 45 night class) and there's 2 or 3 given in a year, and usually a list is done after 5 classes or so, so we can say out of 1400 people, maybe 500 or 600 make it to the academy,  probably less

There's a few people left on 3024, between 11xx and 13xx, my friend is 12xx and he dropped from the list because they will be taking him as a medic. 

From 4004 , up until 300, it moved quick,  they Are short on people,  October class should have a mix of 3024 (the left overs) and 4004.
I know a lot of people are find below me,  so my guess is 50/50 October/January
I believe they still have a lot of spaces left because they are mandating ot in some stations. They just might not have all the money to put more Classes through,  only time will tell. 

I hate waiting,  I wouldn't mind waiting even a year if I knew I would get in the academy,  but anyone who's with me, meaning done the medical, intake, psych and physical and passed, we're sure to get a phone call, I called my investigator to ask if he needs any extra paperwork and he said everything is fine, I just have to play the wait ing game

Sorry about spelling,  I'm on my phone, right before a 10hr overnight haha


----------



## JRellsz (Aug 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How many people on 4004?
> I think 1400? Something like that
> 
> A lot of people fail the physical
> ...



my friend got mandated multiple times already too..and im 49x and just waiting on my medical now


----------



## emt117 (Aug 3, 2014)

Just curious what kind of list number could i end up with if i score a 75 (roughly) and how long would it take to get into the academy? Thanks in advance


----------



## L2theA36 (Aug 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How many people on 4004?
> I think 1400? Something like that
> 
> A lot of people fail the physical
> ...



So I shouldn't be worried that i haven't gotten the letter for the interview yet huh, my list# was 80X, had my Agility test on 6/8/14


----------



## curryb15 (Aug 3, 2014)

emt117 said:


> Just curious what kind of list number could i end up with if i score a 75 (roughly) and how long would it take to get into the academy? Thanks in advance




Hey! I got a 75 on my exam and I'm list number 62*.  I took the test sept 2013 and I took my agility test may 10th 2014 hope that helps !


----------



## curryb15 (Aug 3, 2014)

L2theA36 said:


> So I shouldn't be worried that i haven't gotten the letter for the interview yet huh, my list# was 80X, had my Agility test on 6/8/14




I took my agility 5/10/14 and still no interview I'm list #62*


----------



## L2theA36 (Aug 3, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> I took my agility 5/10/14 and still no interview I'm list #62*



so the agility is the only thing we've done so far... okay. and thanks dude! i thought i missed a letter or something.


----------



## curryb15 (Aug 3, 2014)

L2theA36 said:


> so the agility is the only thing we've done so far... okay. and thanks dude! i thought i missed a letter or something.




No problem I legit come home from work everyday on my lunch break to check for a letter and this has been going on since may 12th hahaha


----------



## L2theA36 (Aug 3, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> No problem I legit come home from work everyday on my lunch break to check for a letter and this has been going on since may 12th hahaha



lol I feel a little bit better


----------



## emt117 (Aug 3, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Hey! I got a 75 on my exam and I'm list number 62*.  I took the test sept 2013 and I took my agility test may 10th 2014 hope that helps !



Yes it does thanks a lot!


----------



## wanderingnick (Aug 5, 2014)

heys guys, I'm list number 5** on 4004. I had my phydical on May 10, intake on July 16, and now I have my psych on Aug 16 at 815am at MetroTech. Hope this helps.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 5, 2014)

hey wanderingnick, what did you score on the test? 75? thanks


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Fdny ems intake*

Hey guys does anyone know what list number they are up to for intake? I took my physical on June 8th and my list number is 8xx. Just wondering and making sure I didn't miss a letter or something like that.


----------



## IFR (Aug 5, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> heys guys, I'm list number 5** on 4004. I had my phydical on May 10, intake on July 16, and now I have my psych on Aug 16 at 815am at MetroTech. Hope this helps.



Hey Wanderingnick,

I am list number 7x on exam 3024. I went through the entire process in 2013, but when offered the job back in September 2013 I had to defer. My medical has expired and I am supposed to get called for the next medical date available. I was just hoping you might beable to let me know when you get your medical date. Best of luck and thanks for the help!


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 5, 2014)

IFR said:


> Hey Wanderingnick,
> 
> I am list number 7x on exam 3024. I went through the entire process in 2013, but when offered the job back in September 2013 I had to defer. My medical has expired and I am supposed to get called for the next medical date available. I was just hoping you might beable to let me know when you get your medical date. Best of luck and thanks for the help!



Next medical is coming up in the following weeks,  call your investigator to confirm


----------



## wanderingnick (Aug 5, 2014)

IFR said:


> Hey Wanderingnick,
> 
> I am list number 7x on exam 3024. I went through the entire process in 2013, but when offered the job back in September 2013 I had to defer. My medical has expired and I am supposed to get called for the next medical date available. I was just hoping you might beable to let me know when you get your medical date. Best of luck and thanks for the help!



Absolutely. I would assume within the next 5/6 weeks or so.

And yes, I got a 75 score on the exam.


----------



## IFR (Aug 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Next medical is coming up in the following weeks,  call your investigator to confirm



Lukgiel,


Do you have more specific dates of when it is?  I don't want to harass my investigator to much. Though I am concerned that due to the abnormality of my situation I am lost in their system haha.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 5, 2014)

IFR said:


> Lukgiel,
> 
> 
> Do you have more specific dates of when it is?  I don't want to harass my investigator to much. Though I am concerned that due to the abnormality of my situation I am lost in their system haha.



September is my guess, as people are doing psych's in august


----------



## IFR (Aug 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> September is my guess, as people are doing psych's in august



Awesome! Thank you, I will contact my investigator tomorrow. I pretty much call every two weeks, so I'm sure she will be expecting it. Hope I'm not to much of a bother to her.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 5, 2014)

IFR said:


> Awesome! Thank you, I will contact my investigator tomorrow. I pretty much call every two weeks, so I'm sure she will be expecting it. Hope I'm not to much of a bother to her.



I'm sure people call daily haha.  Just keep an eye peeled to this board and see when someone says they are doing their medical.

Also, if fdny made you postpone academy due to the medical expiring?  Was it over a year or something


----------



## IFR (Aug 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm sure people call daily haha.  Just keep an eye peeled to this board and see when someone says they are doing their medical.
> 
> Also, if fdny made you postpone academy due to the medical expiring?  Was it over a year or something



Yeah, medical is only good for one year. I originally did it in April of 2013.


----------



## IFR (Aug 5, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> heys guys, I'm list number 5** on 4004. I had my phydical on May 10, intake on July 16, and now I have my psych on Aug 16 at 815am at MetroTech. Hope this helps.



How much notice did the give you for your psych?


----------



## wanderingnick (Aug 5, 2014)

IFR said:


> How much notice did the give you for your psych?



Exactly 2 weeks notice.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 6, 2014)

Quick question fir anyone who'd know

If an applicant conpletes all 4 steps (physical, intake, psych and medical) and passes all 4 and submits all documents and doesn't get arrested or a ticket, you should 100% receive a phone call accepting you into academy?

I'm just worried for some reason I won't get that phone call or they will skip me:sad:

Haha. We all heaed horror stories of people getting skipped over


----------



## L2theA36 (Aug 6, 2014)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Hey guys does anyone know what list number they are up to for intake? I took my physical on June 8th and my list number is 8xx. Just wondering and making sure I didn't miss a letter or something like that.



you didn't. My number is 80X and had the physical on June 8th as well and I still haven't received anything either.


----------



## bam5 (Aug 6, 2014)

Helllo  Everyone


My list # 3xx  on  exam #4004

I completed  everything  as of June 28 2014

I guess i am part of this waiting game too


I am thinking were are looking at Jan or even class after that




Bam


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 6, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Helllo  Everyone
> 
> 
> My list # 3xx  on  exam #4004
> ...



My guess is October or January the latest


----------



## NYNJ (Aug 6, 2014)

So the 2014 EMS filing period just opened. Aug 6- Aug 26. 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201505003000.pdf


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 6, 2014)

NYNJ said:


> So the 2014 EMS filing period just opened. Aug 6- Aug 26.
> 
> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201505003000.pdf



They usually have it in September,  so they are putting out an filling period sooner, and yet that have 3024 to finish and whole of 4004. My guess is they really need people and will start pushing through.


----------



## NYNJ (Aug 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> They usually have it in September,  so they are putting out an filling period sooner, and yet that have 3024 to finish and whole of 4004. My guess is they really need people and will start pushing through.



That's what I'm thinking too. It would be insane for them to start making another list when they keep holding up 4004. I'm in the same boat as bam5, 3xx, was told I could expect to be in the October class, now I'm praying I make it into Jan. If they need people that bad like everybody is saying, maybe they'll make the class sizes bigger? Idk.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 6, 2014)

NYNJ said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. It would be insane for them to start making another list when they keep holding up 4004. I'm in the same boat as bam5, 3xx, was told I could expect to be in the October class, now I'm praying I make it into Jan. If they need people that bad like everybody is saying, maybe they'll make the class sizes bigger? Idk.



Each class is 45 people,  there's a day and night class, so 90 people in a academy, they won't increase the size,  they can always add an extra class,  I'm 50/50 October/January,  maybe they'll add an extra in March


----------



## billwill (Aug 7, 2014)

awesome awesome awesome awesome


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 7, 2014)

with a score of 80 anybody know what list number they might get??


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 7, 2014)

emtman01 said:


> with a score of 80 anybody know what list number they might get??



This has been answered multiple times.  Look Back in this thread


----------



## emt117 (Aug 7, 2014)

Anybody know what happens if you are obtaining your emt certificate at the time of filing but haven't actually obtained it, what happens?


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 7, 2014)

emt117 said:


> Anybody know what happens if you are obtaining your emt certificate at the time of filing but haven't actually obtained it, what happens?



Can't file unless you have it, you don't need the card physically in your hand but need # and expiration,  you can get that from your class instructor way before you get it in the mail


----------



## emt117 (Aug 7, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Can't file unless you have it, you don't need the card physically in your hand but need # and expiration,  you can get that from your class instructor way before you get it in the mail



Great that's exactly what i wanted to know. Thank you


----------



## Russ93 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys I'am new to the EmtLife page. I have a few quick questions regarding the FDNY EMT. 
1) I've NEVER applied for FDNY EMS before I'am literally in the process of applying online as i type this. Now since i never applied before how long does one wait after they apply to hear from the FDNY,such as when to go to the next step? I've herd it can be a year later after you apply,this true?

2) Is there a "weight" requirement? Yeah I'am a little on the heafty side but I can do the stair master and all that cardio, But even though i can do the physical demanding stuff for the job,will or could they disqualify me because I weight too much to them? 

   Thanks guys!


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 8, 2014)

Russ93 said:


> Hey guys I'am new to the EmtLife page. I have a few quick questions regarding the FDNY EMT.
> 1) I've NEVER applied for FDNY EMS before I'am literally in the process of applying online as i type this. Now since i never applied before how long does one wait after they apply to hear from the FDNY,such as when to go to the next step? I've herd it can be a year later after you apply,this true?
> 
> 2) Is there a "weight" requirement? Yeah I'am a little on the heafty side but I can do the stair master and all that cardio, But even though i can do the physical demanding stuff for the job,will or could they disqualify me because I weight too much to them?
> ...



You'll get a letter confirming they received your application in a few months and in march or maybe even February you'll get your list #, it can take up to a year from that poibt to go to the academy. Maybe even longer depending on your #.

Look at th3 bmi, Don't be overweight,  they aren't strict, you have a 20% leeway but it's tested during the medical which is the 4th and last step. If you're fat, lose it while you have time, otherwise they make you come back in 30 days, and if you still fail, you're dq'd

Welcome to emt life


----------



## Russ93 (Aug 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You'll get a letter confirming they received your application in a few months and in march or maybe even February you'll get your list #, it can take up to a year from that poibt to go to the academy. Maybe even longer depending on your #.
> 
> Look at th3 bmi, Don't be overweight,  they aren't strict, you have a 20% leeway but it's tested during the medical which is the 4th and last step. If you're fat, lose it while you have time, otherwise they make you come back in 30 days, and if you still fail, you're dq'd
> 
> Welcome to emt life



Thank you for the reply! I just finished the whole applications jobs,certs,license ect. It's good to know i have time still to drop some lbs.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 8, 2014)

Russ93 said:


> Thank you for the reply! I just finished the whole applications jobs,certs,license ect. It's good to know i have time still to drop some lbs.



Congratulations and good luck.
Welcome to sleepless nights and worrying about it, haha


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 8, 2014)

hey whatsup guys, lukgiel if u can help me out, I filled out the undergraduate education part as I went to college for a few years. What do I put for the COurses section, kind of confused about that. and I put Driver License, EMT Cert, and EVOC under CERTIFICATES AND LICENSES? thanks a lot


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 8, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> hey whatsup guys, lukgiel if u can help me out, I filled out the undergraduate education part as I went to college for a few years. What do I put for the COurses section, kind of confused about that. and I put Driver License, EMT Cert, and EVOC under CERTIFICATES AND LICENSES? thanks a lot



That's what I put, you can't put too much. All that will be filled out again whwn you see your investigator.  This is just for dcas to score you.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 8, 2014)

cool lukgiel, thanks bro. but what did u put for the courses, :censored::censored::censored::censored: is messing me up


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 8, 2014)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> cool lukgiel, thanks bro. but what did u put for the courses, :censored::censored::censored::censored: is messing me up



Emt course. And first aid cpr


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 8, 2014)

thanks brotha, I appreciate it, good luck with getting into October class


----------



## billwill (Aug 8, 2014)

Is there a way to know your emt card expire date from the test date?? i take my  nys emt exam on 8/21/2014 and have on-site scoring so can I figure out the expiration from that date? would it be 8/21/2018?


----------



## billwill (Aug 8, 2014)

emt117 said:


> Great that's exactly what i wanted to know. Thank you



when do you take the nys exam?


----------



## Russ93 (Aug 8, 2014)

What does the PAT part of the process involve? I'd like to get a head start on it just to practice.


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Aug 8, 2014)

billwill said:


> Is there a way to know your emt card expire date from the test date?? i take my  nys emt exam on 8/21/2014 and have on-site scoring so can I figure out the expiration from that date? would it be 8/21/2018?



Not unless you signed up for on-site scoring if available where your taking your state, if you didnt your gonna have to wait about 3 or more weeks to get your cert in the mail. Your instructor cant help,  you dont even know if you passed or failed yet just saying. Taking my medic the same day good luck to you.


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Aug 8, 2014)

Russ93 said:


> What does the PAT part of the process involve? I'd like to get a head start on it just to practice.[/QUOTE
> 
> 3mile run, 100 pushups and 5 situps lol. The physical is just 3 minutes or so on the stairclimb,  the first 30 seconds to a minute your without a weighted vest then for the remainder you wear about 45lbs, then you do some bicycle arm revolutions which is the most difficult, then a little dead lift at the end. Its not impossible but dont think you can't fail prepare yourself, Ive heard a lot of people come unprepared. Everything will be explained to you,  they will motivate you but just picture yourself smiling on the way home. Make sure you stretch good luck.
> 
> My bad for the double btw your state is only good for 3 years


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. Been a while since I've checked in. Hope the waiting game is going well for everyone. In doing some catching up, I've noticed a few things that might be having people pretty sure they are making the October class. The numbers I am going to use aren't exact, but they are close enough to get the idea across. There are still about 200 numbers remaining in 3024. Of those 200 remaining numbers, an average of 30% to 40% of the people actually remain. This would be 60 to 80 applicants. If we use the lower number, there will only be space for another 30 people for the October class. This should get to about 100 on the 4004 test. Than you can average about 300 applicant spots will be processed per class. The January class should top out around 500. Again, these numbers aren't exact, but they are pretty close to past trends. If you are in the low 100's, keep your fingers crossed for October. If you are in the 500's, keep your fingers crossed for the January class. I hope to see all of you out there one day. Good luck everyone! Enjoy the wait!


----------



## billwill (Aug 8, 2014)

you cant fill out the app until you get your certification because you need to fill in a field 'date issued'--- they might reject it if your application is submitted 8/8/2014 and the 'date issued' field is 9/15/2014 or something like that


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 10, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey everyone. Been a while since I've checked in. Hope the waiting game is going well for everyone. In doing some catching up, I've noticed a few things that might be having people pretty sure they are making the October class. The numbers I am going to use aren't exact, but they are close enough to get the idea across. There are still about 200 numbers remaining in 3024. Of those 200 remaining numbers, an average of 30% to 40% of the people actually remain. This would be 60 to 80 applicants. If we use the lower number, there will only be space for another 30 people for the October class. This should get to about 100 on the 4004 test. Than you can average about 300 applicant spots will be processed per class. The January class should top out around 500. Again, these numbers aren't exact, but they are pretty close to past trends. If you are in the low 100's, keep your fingers crossed for October. If you are in the 500's, keep your fingers crossed for the January class. I hope to see all of you out there one day. Good luck everyone! Enjoy the wait!



I was hoping for July, I forgot about 3024, the remaining numbers. I'm #25X, unless a buttload of people failed infront of me, I'm in January.  Which sucks, because it's winter snd I have a RWD vehicle haha -_-

Keeping my fingers crossed.  I can't wait


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 10, 2014)

billwill said:


> you cant fill out the app until you get your certification because you need to fill in a field 'date issued'--- they might reject it if your application is submitted 8/8/2014 and the 'date issued' field is 9/15/2014 or something like that



What he can do, is call his school and they will tell him his score and card #, my school got my information about a week or so before I got the card in the mail


----------



## Joperlow26 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if they give you a choice of which class you can take as in can you choose if you want day or night. I'm 2xx for exam 4004, I'm hoping for that October academy.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 11, 2014)

Joperlow26 said:


> Does anyone know if they give you a choice of which class you can take as in can you choose if you want day or night. I'm 2xx for exam 4004, I'm hoping for that October academy.



I'm also 2xx, it's probably January for us and yes they give you a choice until a class fill up,  then they only offer you what they have. Night class is more popular


----------



## EMTVeg (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anybody know when the class that is I know graduates?


----------



## axpbob (Aug 11, 2014)

EMTVeg said:


> Does anybody know when the class that is I know graduates?



I think we are done like the week of Oct 10th ... it's a 10 week program and today is the first day of week 3 ...


----------



## Stitch276 (Aug 11, 2014)

So Looks like I'm going to be applying for 5003 as well. I had to miss my medical due to a death in the family and was told I couldn't reschedule because it was outside the timeline. there goes my 16X list number....Crap... Well here's hoping I get higher on the next list! I'll be seeing you guys form 4004 on the streets soon. A little later than I had hoped for, But I'll still be out there with ya!


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 11, 2014)

hello, i have a few questions hope i can get some help. i am filling out app for emt test thats out now. I have a 40hr hazwoper. which includes the 24hr. should i put 40hr or 24hr on app to get extra 5 points. has anybody done this???
next in the education part should i include my school were i took my emt class? or it doesn't matter?


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 11, 2014)

do i need to include my driver license to??


----------



## IFR (Aug 12, 2014)

Stitch276 said:


> So Looks like I'm going to be applying for 5003 as well. I had to miss my medical due to a death in the family and was told I couldn't reschedule because it was outside the timeline. there goes my 16X list number....Crap... Well here's hoping I get higher on the next list! I'll be seeing you guys form 4004 on the streets soon. A little later than I had hoped for, But I'll still be out there with ya!



I would suggest you contact DCAS's Certifications Departmemt. You should be able to be restored to the list. They will probably ask you fax in an explanation of what happened, and your request to be restored. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## billwill (Aug 12, 2014)

emtman01 said:


> hello, i have a few questions hope i can get some help. i am filling out app for emt test thats out now. I have a 40hr hazwoper. which includes the 24hr. should i put 40hr or 24hr on app to get extra 5 points. has anybody done this???
> next in the education part should i include my school were i took my emt class? or it doesn't matter?



hazwhoper is not the same has haz ops


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> hazwhoper is not the same has haz ops


here is what my cert its says 40-hour course on hazardous waste operations and emergency response training osha 29cfr 1910.120


----------



## billwill (Aug 12, 2014)

not the same as in-classroom training- I assume your is an online course-- you need hands on hazmat ops to get the 29cfr 1910.120 (r)(ii) or watever it is. You get that training through FF1 courses or being volunteer


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> not the same as in-classroom training- I assume your is an online course-- you need hands on hazmat ops to get the 29cfr 1910.120 (r)(ii) or watever it is. You get that training through FF1 courses or being volunteer[/QUOTE
> this was a class i took 5 days long 8 hr each day. 3days on books and 2 days hands on. i just want to know if its good for the 5points


----------



## billwill (Aug 12, 2014)

It is up to the investigator if it is good enough or not. For fdny, the class needs to be based around donning ppe in hospital settings. You may be good tho. Make sure it is has the 120.(q)(r)(ii) or watever specific training. Thats what they are looking for, not just 1910.120


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> It is up to the investigator if it is good enough or not. For fdny, the class needs to be based around donning ppe in hospital settings. You may be good tho. Make sure it is has the 120.(q)(r)(ii) or watever specific training. Thats what they are looking for, not just 1910.120


cool man thanks.. also do i put this cert and all my other certs in the same place? there was a spot on the app for fdny called selective certs? wasn't sure about that.


----------



## billwill (Aug 12, 2014)

not sure but as long as you put it down somewhere you should be fine. What certs do you have?


----------



## IFR (Aug 12, 2014)

emtman01 said:


> cool man thanks.. also do i put this cert and all my other certs in the same place? there was a spot on the app for fdny called selective certs? wasn't sure about that.



My advice, put every cert. you have. That's what I did back when I filled for 3024. I ended up getting five points I didn't think I would get. Also, don't be afraid to list a cert. in two different places. If you think it applies to the part you are filling out, list it. As far as for your HAZMAT. I would encourage you to read 29 CFR 1910.120(q)(6)(ii). It does not state any of the training must be hands on. It is a very vague and generic standard.


----------



## IFR (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> not the same as in-classroom training- I assume your is an online course-- you need hands on hazmat ops to get the 29cfr 1910.120 (r)(ii) or watever it is. You get that training through FF1 courses or being volunteer



This is not true. NPQ, IFSAC, and state  HAZMAT classes for firefighters/first responders go above and beyond what is required by the federal regulation. Online HAZMAT courses are usually specifically designed to meet CFR 1910.120.


----------



## emtman01 (Aug 12, 2014)

IFR said:


> This is not true. NPQ, IFSAC, and state  HAZMAT classes for firefighters/first responders go above and beyond what is required by the federal regulation. Online HAZMAT courses are usually specifically designed to meet CFR 1910.120.


well i have one with 29cfr 1910.120(q)(6)(iii) which is a technician level. its higher then what they want. i just want to know if it still good.


----------



## billwill (Aug 12, 2014)

If I take my nys emt exam on 8/21 and have on-site scoring, can I submit an application before that? Does it matter if I submit the application before my emt cert is official?


----------



## IFR (Aug 12, 2014)

emtman01 said:


> well i have one with 29cfr 1910.120(q)(6)(iii) which is a technician level. its higher then what they want. i just want to know if it still good.



I am certified to the technician level as well. I was given the five points back in 2012. If for some reason they don't' give you those points, you can appeal the score. You then could state your case that the technician level is higher and more in-depth than operations. 

To be honest I think a lot of guys are over thinking this portion of the process. I understand that everyone wants to get the best list number than can, but ultimately you only have so much control over what score you get. List every applicable cert. you have. If you feel the need, list your certs. in multiple places on the application. If you feel like the score you got wasn't correct, appeal it and try to get those additional points. 

I'm sure you'll get those five points for operations, so I wouldn't stress to much about it.


----------



## emt117 (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> when do you take the nys exam?



I have not yet signed up for a class. I will be very soon


----------



## emt117 (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> not the same as in-classroom training- I assume your is an online course-- you need hands on hazmat ops to get the 29cfr 1910.120 (r)(ii) or watever it is. You get that training through FF1 courses or being volunteer



So if you have FF1 do you get the 5 points since you went through the hazmat?


----------



## medic308 (Aug 12, 2014)

billwill said:


> If I take my nys emt exam on 8/21 and have on-site scoring, can I submit an application before that? Does it matter if I submit the application before my emt cert is official?


Your question has already been answered. Take a look a few pages back and you will find multiple answers.


----------



## billwill (Aug 13, 2014)

emt117 said:


> I have not yet signed up for a class. I will be very soon



So you dont have your emt certification yet?


----------



## axpbob (Aug 13, 2014)

ok guys the next top class one of the instructors says that the Oct class will be 150. the current class in about 100 we have lost a few... he also said the next top class after that is Jan 2015 and that class will be for 100... hope this helps


----------



## Ambo402 (Aug 14, 2014)

Great news  , list number in the upper 500's so I hope your right. I think I have a prayer at January , if not April . Has anyone who has taken the agility on May 10th not received their intake yet? Still waiting on that and I'm sure others are thinking like myself that the notice got lost in the mail. Thanks


----------



## emt117 (Aug 14, 2014)

billwill said:


> So you dont have your emt certification yet?



No i don't have it yet


----------



## True42 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey man. I'm new to this site as well AmBo. It didn't get lost. I'm in the same boat. I was thinking the exact same thing. Things are looking a bit delayed as in past times...


----------



## SenorRojer (Aug 15, 2014)

List Number 12xx on 4004. got my physical date Sep 7. about time lol


----------



## IFR (Aug 15, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> List Number 12xx on 4004. got my physical date Sep 7. about time lol



Hey bro, 

Do you live in state or out of state? What date was the letter sent? 
Appreciate the help!


----------



## SenorRojer (Aug 15, 2014)

IFR said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Do you live in state or out of state? What date was the letter sent?
> Appreciate the help!



Was dated Aug. 12, so i received it the next day. Im in Yonkers, Ny. I also know two buddies get them also in upper Westchester County, NY yesterday


----------



## IFR (Aug 15, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Was dated Aug. 12, so i received it the next day. Im in Yonkers, Ny. I also know two buddies get them also in upper Westchester County, NY yesterday




Awesome I appreciate it!


----------



## billwill (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey guys. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!! I take my NYS EMT exam on Thurday. Can you guys give me some study tips? What/how did you study that helped you the most on the exam? Any topics that i should focus on? How many questions on the nys exam actually needed NYS protocols? Thanks!!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's up guys and gals Question anyone have info if you call Dcas and it states your on a "Outstanding" cert what that means ...does it mean your next to get called ??? I'm on the 3024 exam 12**


----------



## curryb15 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm 62* on 4004 and had my agility may 10th and still waiting on intake letter


----------



## True42 (Aug 19, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Hey everyone I'm 62* on 4004 and had my agility may 10th and still waiting on intake letter


Hey CurryB. Same here. I've been waiting as well since May 10th. Haven't heard anything yet. Just wanted to let you know you're not the only one...


----------



## curryb15 (Aug 19, 2014)

True42 said:


> Hey CurryB. Same here. I've been waiting as well since May 10th. Haven't heard anything yet. Just wanted to let you know you're not the only one...


I check that mailbox everyday with my fingers crossed lol


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> What's up guys and gals Question anyone have info if you call Dcas and it states your on a "Outstanding" cert what that means ...does it mean your next to get called ??? I'm on the 3024 exam 12**




I am around the same spot on 3024 as you. The "Outstanding" cert from DCAS is a difficult thing to answer. I have searched a lot of forums and no one has a clear answer. Based on a few sources, here is my understanding. Outstanding means that you have successfully completed all of the previous steps prior to being hired. You are on an active list to be hired. And your investigator is not holding you back for any reason. (Paperwork, run in with the law, or anything else you can think of) This can change at any moment to a second designation which I do not recall the term for it. That would happen if there was a reason for your investigator to look into you further.

The reason that I do not like to listen to what the DCAS automated system says is because it is not up to date. There are guys in the 900's that are currently in the academy and DCAS says it is only up to the mid 800's. Clearly that is wrong. I would just sit tight, and hang out for another month. We should both hopefully receive a call around the week of the September 22. This is 2 weeks before October 6th which I believe will be the class start date. As I am sure you know, the class is 9 weeks long with 1 extra week of paperwork, getting equipment etc. This would have graduation the week before Christmas. I may be wrong on the start date, but that is the only logical time frame for me to see. 

I hope that gave you some form of an answer plus a little extra info for everyone looking to get into the October class.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Aug 20, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> I am around the same spot on 3024 as you. The "Outstanding" cert from DCAS is a difficult thing to answer. I have searched a lot of forums and no one has a clear answer. Based on a few sources, here is my understanding. Outstanding means that you have successfully completed all of the previous steps prior to being hired. You are on an active list to be hired. And your investigator is not holding you back for any reason. (Paperwork, run in with the law, or anything else you can think of) This can change at any moment to a second designation which I do not recall the term for it. That would happen if there was a reason for your investigator to look into you further.
> 
> The reason that I do not like to listen to what the DCAS automated system says is because it is not up to date. There are guys in the 900's that are currently in the academy and DCAS says it is only up to the mid 800's. Clearly that is wrong. I would just sit tight, and hang out for another month. We should both hopefully receive a call around the week of the September 22. This is 2 weeks before October 6th which I believe will be the class start date. As I am sure you know, the class is 9 weeks long with 1 extra week of paperwork, getting equipment etc. This would have graduation the week before Christmas. I may be wrong on the start date, but that is the only logical time frame for me to see.
> 
> I hope that gave you some form of an answer plus a little extra info for everyone looking to get into the October class.


Hey I feel like your 100% right on everything I've herd the same thing about being "OUTSTANDING" and I do believe that were gonna get called into the Oct Class im really excited but its coming up really really fast lol btw im hearing the same thing about the OCT 6 start for the next class !!


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 20, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> I am around the same spot on 3024 as you. The "Outstanding" cert from DCAS is a difficult thing to answer. I have searched a lot of forums and no one has a clear answer. Based on a few sources, here is my understanding. Outstanding means that you have successfully completed all of the previous steps prior to being hired. You are on an active list to be hired. And your investigator is not holding you back for any reason. (Paperwork, run in with the law, or anything else you can think of) This can change at any moment to a second designation which I do not recall the term for it. That would happen if there was a reason for your investigator to look into you further.
> 
> The reason that I do not like to listen to what the DCAS automated system says is because it is not up to date. There are guys in the 900's that are currently in the academy and DCAS says it is only up to the mid 800's. Clearly that is wrong. I would just sit tight, and hang out for another month. We should both hopefully receive a call around the week of the September 22. This is 2 weeks before October 6th which I believe will be the class start date. As I am sure you know, the class is 9 weeks long with 1 extra week of paperwork, getting equipment etc. This would have graduation the week before Christmas. I may be wrong on the start date, but that is the only logical time frame for me to see.
> 
> I hope that gave you some form of an answer plus a little extra info for everyone looking to get into the October class.



I've heard the same thing with "not outstanding" it seems we hear the same thing about both, I've had the same status (I'm waiting on a call - everything is finished) as someone who only did the agility, and then the same as everyone who did all steps and even people from 3024, yet I still did not get called for july, due to them finishing up 3024. Best bet is to call the investigator and find out if anything can hold you back. If you did all the steps, nothing is missing and nothing changes. You're good to go,  just wait for the call. 
Also before you're called,  your file goes through one more review by some higher up, that's what my investogator told me, weather it's true or not idk, we can just wait,  I have a few months,  with my #, I'm in January,  unless so many failed before me, I'll be in October


----------



## phoppey (Aug 21, 2014)

As far as the whole outstanding and not outstanding thing goes, about a week before I got the call to start the academy my status changed from outstanding to not outstanding. So a little bit before the next class starts your status should change. It doesn't necessarily mean your going to get hired it just means your number is within hiring range.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 21, 2014)

phoppey said:


> As far as the whole outstanding and not outstanding thing goes, about a week before I got the call to start the academy my status changed from outstanding to not outstanding. So a little bit before the next class starts your status should change. It doesn't necessarily mean your going to get hired it just means your number is within hiring range.


Mine was not outstanding before July Academy.  Idk what it is now


----------



## billwill (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey guys I have a question about filling out the EMT Exam Application. Under the 'EMPLOYMENT' section, it asks for all ''relevant" work experience (paid or volunteer).. If I have no relevant EMS experience should I leave this section blank?? I work at a real estate company in NYC.... Should I put this job under the "Employment" section??? Im so confused-- I feel like this application is a real exam haha


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 22, 2014)

Everything,  even non ems jobs


----------



## laxin (Aug 22, 2014)

im 40x on list 4004 done with everything just waiting for a call hopefully for the 2nd class in 2015


----------



## laxin (Aug 22, 2014)

also idk if it was discussed they extended the fdny ems filing deadline to september 23rd


----------



## billwill (Aug 22, 2014)

do you actually have to submit the exam or it gets submitted automatically sept 23?


----------



## centrals (Aug 22, 2014)

Does anyone care to give a detailed description of the medical? Looking to get an idea of how the day plays out. Got my letter today for September 5 at 0645. 4xx on 4004


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Aug 24, 2014)

centrals said:


> Does anyone care to give a detailed description of the medical? Looking to get an idea of how the day plays out. Got my letter today for September 5 at 0645. 4xx on 4004




Hey Centrals. 
The medical isn't anything too crazy. This is how it went for me. When you show up for your medical, you are sent directly upstairs to do some paperwork about your past medical history. It is all simple background history. After that, you sit and wait in a second room until they are ready to get started with the actual medical. They will have a few people start out as people arrive to run the different stations. You will have everything checked. They do weight, height, lung capacity, vision, hearing, blood work, X-rays if needed of previous injuries, urine test and you meet with a doctor. Meeting with the doctor takes the longest and is where the backlog usually is. It doesn't matter if you are first or last to finish because everyone has to wait until the entire group is completed. When you are done, you will wait in the room you started in. You will do one more test for mask fitment with everyone in the room together. After this you are pretty much set to go. It isn't anything too crazy, but it takes a few hours. One little tip, it says dress casual, DON'T DO THAT! A lot of people came in sweatpants and t-shirts. I wore a full suit and was complimented the entire time by the staff. Two of them (one being the doctor) actually thanked me for dressing appropriately for a career interview. Even though it is a pain in the butt taking off a jacket 4 times, the tie 2 times and having to cuff and un-cuff the sleeves a few times, it is worth it. One last thing to note is that if you are over the weight required for your height, you are given a bit of time to lose it and come back. I think it was 30 days but I am not sure. Even if you are 1 pound over, you have to lose it and come back. This got a lot of people that I was going through the cycle with. Good luck with everything!

Sfdgnasty


----------



## curryb15 (Aug 24, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey Centrals.
> The medical isn't anything too crazy. This is how it went for me. When you show up for your medical, you are sent directly upstairs to do some paperwork about your past medical history. It is all simple background history. After that, you sit and wait in a second room until they are ready to get started with the actual medical. They will have a few people start out as people arrive to run the different stations. You will have everything checked. They do weight, height, lung capacity, vision, hearing, blood work, X-rays if needed of previous injuries, urine test and you meet with a doctor. Meeting with the doctor takes the longest and is where the backlog usually is. It doesn't matter if you are first or last to finish because everyone has to wait until the entire group is completed. When you are done, you will wait in the room you started in. You will do one more test for mask fitment with everyone in the room together. After this you are pretty much set to go. It isn't anything too crazy, but it takes a few hours. One little tip, it says dress casual, DON'T DO THAT! A lot of people came in sweatpants and t-shirts. I wore a full suit and was complimented the entire time by the staff. Two of them (one being the doctor) actually thanked me for dressing appropriately for a career interview. Even though it is a pain in the butt taking off a jacket 4 times, the tie 2 times and having to cuff and un-cuff the sleeves a few times, it is worth it. One last thing to note is that if you are over the weight required for your height, you are given a bit of time to lose it and come back. I think it was 30 days but I am not sure. Even if you are 1 pound over, you have to lose it and come back. This got a lot of people that I was going through the cycle with. Good luck with everything!
> 
> Sfdgnasty


How can I find out the required weight before hand? I can work on it while I wait for the process. I'm 6ft and 184 now


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Aug 25, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> How can I find out the required weight before hand? I can work on it while I wait for the process. I'm 6ft and 184 now



I do not know where you can find the required weight. I think you will be fine. I was 6'2" and something like 220 when I took the medical. And at this point with a week and a half left, you wont be cutting much weight. Again, I do not know 100% that you are within the correct weight. Maybe someone that is 6' can chime in with what they weighed when they took the medical.


----------



## naps89 (Aug 25, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> List Number 12xx on 4004. got my physical date Sep 7. about time lol



I am list number 11** and have yet to receive anything besides the conformation that they received my app. Should I be concerned?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Aug 26, 2014)

naps89 said:


> I am list number 11** and have yet to receive anything besides the conformation that they received my app. Should I be concerned?



Have you gotten yourself in trouble since you applied? They can drop you from the list for basically any reason they want at any time. This doesn't mean they did. If you have stayed out of trouble and have a clean background, I wouldn't worry too much. You can try calling the DCAS automated number to see what that says, but as explained in a previous post by myself a page or two ago, we don't have a clear understanding of how the DCAS system obtains your eligibility designation. Other than that, don't worry too much. Keep checking the mail every day like most of us have done for months if not over a year. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sfdgnasty


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 26, 2014)

naps89 said:


> I am list number 11** and have yet to receive anything besides the conformation that they received my app. Should I be concerned?



Yes you should be concerned. 
You got skipped. 

It doesn't have anything to do with stuff that changed since you applied. Even if you got arrested,  fdny doesn't know about all that until your intake, a meeting where you're assigned a investigator. 

There are 2 reasons.
1- they skipped over your group of people,  but that's unlikely,  find someone with a similar number and see where they at. Fdny goes usually in order.

2-it got lost in the mail or you gave a wrong address,  since you got a confirmation,  it probably got lost, either at fdny or usps.

Call the fdny recruitment like, I thibk its like 718 999 fdny, and ask them, they will put you through to a investigator. 

Call dcas, and see what the system tells you.

Good luck. The fdny process sucks, that's why you have to constantly be on it, call investigator,  call dcas, check forums, etc. It's a job of its own


----------



## naps89 (Aug 27, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yes you should be concerned.
> You got skipped.
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with stuff that changed since you applied. Even if you got arrested,  fdny doesn't know about all that until your intake, a meeting where you're assigned a investigator.
> ...



Thank you for the reply. I called the fdny number and the lady who answered sounded really excited to be there, so I got no help there. Is the physical given by the fdny or dcas?


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 27, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I called the fdny number and the lady who answered sounded really excited to be there, so I got no help there. Is the physical given by the fdny or dcas?


Everything is given by fdny.
Dcas only gives you your score.

Whenever I called fdny the people were nice  try agaib tomorrow they will help you


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys! I hope everyone lined up for the next class is starting to get excited! Just over 2 weeks until they should start calling again if the class is set for a October 6th start date! September 15th should be the first day of calls going out! Has anyone heard anything to give a confirmation on the dates. I was given a 90% probability of the call start and class start dates from a buddy that asked around.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 30, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey guys! I hope everyone lined up for the next class is starting to get excited! Just over 2 weeks until they should start calling again if the class is set for a October 6th start date! September 15th should be the first day of calls going out! Has anyone heard anything to give a confirmation on the dates. I was given a 90% probability of the call start and class start dates from a buddy that asked around.



That's pretty much on point.
They will finish up 3024 and take a few people from 4004 to finish filling in the class. By calculations done, they will take around 30 people from 4004, up to list # 100. 

People from mid/high 100s up to 400s will be called for January. I'm 25X and have 2 friends, ones in the 300s and ones in 400s, hopefully we can be in the same class, as we both live by each other haha


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 30, 2014)

I also wanted to ask, has one heard/know of anyone completing the whole process (physical, intake, med and psych - passing everything) and then not getting a phone call? 

Haha this waiting is driving me crazy -_-


----------



## wanderingnick (Aug 31, 2014)

So I'm #55* and taking my medical on Sept 9th. I just got notice that my employers, (both present and past) have gotten notices from the dept. I thought this only happened right before the academy or are they really rushing ppl in?


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 31, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> So I'm #55* and taking my medical on Sept 9th. I just got notice that my employers, (both present and past) have gotten notices from the dept. I thought this only happened right before the academy or are they really rushing ppl in?



How did you find that out? They call you or you got something in the mail? 

That's weird, I only heard of past employers getting stuff in the mail,  not present. I have two present jobs, no past, and none have received anything about me and I am done with the process, just waiting on a call


----------



## wanderingnick (Aug 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How did you find that out? They call you or you got something in the mail?
> 
> That's weird, I only heard of past employers getting stuff in the mail,  not present. I have two present jobs, no past, and none have received anything about me and I am done with the process, just waiting on a call



My boss and past employers called me saying that they got something in the mail regarding Fdny. It sounds like a character/background check.


----------



## lukgiel (Aug 31, 2014)

wanderingnick said:


> My boss and past employers called me saying that they got something in the mail regarding Fdny. It sounds like a character/background check.


Have you been fired, suspended or got in trouble in any of your jobs?


----------



## wanderingnick (Aug 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Have you been fired, suspended or got in trouble in any of your jobs?



I was fired from a previous job, but it appears that all of my employers got this form in the mail, not just that one employer.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone have an idea when the January class is supposed to start?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 2, 2014)

DCAS Updated today! Apparently the list got up to 1114 from 3024 for the last class. It also now put me as "Not on an outstanding certification". I don't know what would cause this. Only thing I could think of is they are looking at everything one final time? Anyone know why you would be switched to not on an outstanding certification two weeks before they should start calling?


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 2, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> DCAS Updated today! Apparently the list got up to 1114 from 3024 for the last class. It also now put me as "Not on an outstanding certification". I don't know what would cause this. Only thing I could think of is they are looking at everything one final time? Anyone know why you would be switched to not on an outstanding certification two weeks before they should start calling?



I'm 25X and I'm also not outstanding,  it switched to that right before they called for july Academy.  It seems not outstanding means you're in the next pool to be hired,  depending how many people in front of you.  

Maybe someone can chime in


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 2, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm 25X and I'm also not outstanding,  it switched to that right before they called for july Academy.  It seems not outstanding means you're in the next pool to be hired,  depending how many people in front of you.
> 
> Maybe someone can chime in



I hope you are right. I saw one post a few minutes ago that seemed to agree with that. But at the same time, no one seems to truly know why it changes when it does. Hopefully they can get all the way up to your number!!!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 2, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> I hope you are right. I saw one post a few minutes ago that seemed to agree with that. But at the same time, no one seems to truly know why it changes when it does. Hopefully they can get all the way up to your number!!!



January it seems.
So close yet so far haha


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 3, 2014)

I just spoke with a fdny emt. 
I didn't know that they make you carpool.  -_- I need to take out the rear seats in my camaro. Weight reduction haha


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 3, 2014)

Really?!?! They make you? I guess it saves a little on gas. Hopefully you get someone fun to carpool with and they live near you.


----------



## phoppey (Sep 3, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I just spoke with a fdny emt.
> I didn't know that they make you carpool.  -_- I need to take out the rear seats in my camaro. Weight reduction haha


They don't make you carpool to the academy. On the first day they asked if anyone takes public transportation, then whoever said they did they pretty much asked where you live then told you to find someone who lives near you to drive you. They don't make you though. As far as the stations go I could see the ones with limited parking trying to get people to carpool


----------



## curryb15 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone who took there physical agility may 10th get intake letters yet ? This wait is killing me


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 4, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Anyone who took there physical agility may 10th get intake letters yet ? This wait is killing me



Hey Curryb15,

What is your list number? I am assuming you are on 4004? If you have a higher list number it may be just more waiting. If your list number is low, you might have to start questioning why you haven't heard yet. If you look back the past 10 or so pages, people have been talking about what steps they are up to and when they get letters. Compare your list number to some of theirs. I did hear they are slowing down the intake process a little for 4004 because there are still guys like me from 3024 that have not been called yet. We were expected to finish in the class that's in now and have 4004 started with a few guys in the current class as well. There are about 200 list numbers remaining on 3024 based off of DCAS when I called 2 days ago. This should fill about half of the October class. There are a lot more people than expected. But again, compare yourself to others that have posted, or post your list number so others can chime in if they are close to you on the list. Good luck and I hope you can find a more accurate answer by following my suggestions.

Sfdgnasty


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 4, 2014)

^^ what nasty said.

Also, find someone with a number similar to yours,  or 2 people. Keep in contact with them,  so if one of you gets something and the other one doesn't,  that will raise flags. 

Fdny is a weird animal, they are slowing down with 4004 even though they started off real fast, I did everything in like 2 or 3 months.  Also the new exam 5004 I believe, got extended a month, so mixed signals hahaha.

October will be a mix of 3024, the leftovers, and the beginning of 4004. 
October will see around list #100 from 4004 and january probably list # 400 or 500


----------



## curryb15 (Sep 5, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey Curryb15,
> 
> What is your list number? I am assuming you are on 4004? If you have a higher list number it may be just more waiting. If your list number is low, you might have to start questioning why you haven't heard yet. If you look back the past 10 or so pages, people have been talking about what steps they are up to and when they get letters. Compare your list number to some of theirs. I did hear they are slowing down the intake process a little for 4004 because there are still guys like me from 3024 that have not been called yet. We were expected to finish in the class that's in now and have 4004 started with a few guys in the current class as well. There are about 200 list numbers remaining on 3024 based off of DCAS when I called 2 days ago. This should fill about half of the October class. There are a lot more people than expected. But again, compare yourself to others that have posted, or post your list number so others can chime in if they are close to you on the list. Good luck and I hope you can find a more accurate answer by following my suggestions.
> 
> Sfdgnasty



Hey! Lol I am list # 62*. I know last I herd last months the lowest person on the list to revive intake letters was in the 500's. I'm just so ready to get this going and get hired ! Lol I have a perfect background and never have been fired from any job so I know there won't be issues on that part


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 5, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Hey! Lol I am list # 62*. I know last I herd last months the lowest person on the list to revive intake letters was in the 500's. I'm just so ready to get this going and get hired ! Lol I have a perfect background and never have been fired from any job so I know there won't be issues on that part



Hey CurryB15.

As long as that is what you are seeing, expect to be in the next batch of people for intake. If I had to take a guess, they will probably start sending out letters after the October academy. Based on your list number, you have a decent shot of being in a class around April. The waiting sucks. Its been what feels like forever for me. As long as you keep yourself out of trouble and do everything you are told, when you are told, you should be fine. Enjoy the wait!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 6, 2014)

Any idea when calls will go out for October academy?  So far when is October and january academy supposed to start


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 6, 2014)

Phone calls for Oct Class go out Sept 15 ish


----------



## Ron536 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello All just joined this forum. I had a question that I can't seem to get answered I was hoping someone here would be able to. I am a volley in a suffolk county fd I recently got done taking a scene support class in yaphank and part of that class was a hazmat portion. I received my certificate stating that I completed scene support but Ididnt receieve anything stating that I completed hazmat I thought they were 2 different certs. Can I still put in that I took Hazmat for the additional 5 point on exam 5003?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be 1 week away from calls starting! Who is getting excited and nervous?!?! I know I am a bit of both!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ron536 said:


> Hello All just joined this forum. I had a question that I can't seem to get answered I was hoping someone here would be able to. I am a volley in a suffolk county fd I recently got done taking a scene support class in yaphank and part of that class was a hazmat portion. I received my certificate stating that I completed scene support but Ididnt receieve anything stating that I completed hazmat I thought they were 2 different certs. Can I still put in that I took Hazmat for the additional 5 point on exam 5003?



Hey Ron536,

I am not 100% sure, but from what it sounds like, it is not the same. Hazmat Ops, which I believe is the lowest level of Hazmat required would generate its own certificate. That is why I don't think you will get the extra points. It can't hurt to put down as much as you can. Again, I may be wrong and they may give you the 5 points. It cant hurt to try. 

Greg N.


----------



## Ron536 (Sep 8, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey Ron536,
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but from what it sounds like, it is not the same. Hazmat Ops, which I believe is the lowest level of Hazmat required would generate its own certificate. That is why I don't think you will get the extra points. It can't hurt to put down as much as you can. Again, I may be wrong and they may give you the 5 points. It cant hurt to try.
> 
> Greg N.



Thanks for the response I'm gonna go ahead and put it in hopefully I get the credit for it.


----------



## YFDEMT (Sep 8, 2014)

Ron536,

Are you firefighter as well or just ems? If you took the firefighter 1 at the academy the hazmat ops certificate from there counts, I'm not sure about the one you have but as whats already been said put it all in and hope for the best. Good luck.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I would like to apply to FDNY for EMT, but I see there is an optional test for "civil service" What is civil service and will it increase my chance of joining the FDNY? I'm confused on why I should or not take it.


----------



## emt117 (Sep 10, 2014)

YFDEMT said:


> Ron536,
> 
> Are you firefighter as well or just ems? If you took the firefighter 1 at the academy the hazmat ops certificate from there counts, I'm not sure about the one you have but as whats already been said put it all in and hope for the best. Good luck.



So if you completed firefighter 1 you will get the 5 points? When i took ff1 i got a certificate for it but not a hazmat ops certificate even though we did a full hazmat class within ff1


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 10, 2014)

Timothy said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to apply to FDNY for EMT, but I see there is an optional test for "civil service" What is civil service and will it increase my chance of joining the FDNY? I'm confused on why I should or not take it.



Hey Timothy,

To my knowledge, you have to get hired as a FDNY EMT before you can apply for the Civil Service section. That is to make you a permanent civil servant which would than allow you to apply for the FDNY promotional exam. There should be more information relating to this on the DCAS website. 

https://a856-eeexams.nyc.gov/OLEE/oasys/NoE.aspx?exno=KiirVLuY0bBhIIculO24EA==

That should be the link needed for the EMS filing exam that you would need. Double check that it is for the correct EMT course as well as the correct filing exam.

Good luck.


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 10, 2014)

emt117 said:


> So if you completed firefighter 1 you will get the 5 points? When i took ff1 i got a certificate for it but not a hazmat ops certificate even though we did a full hazmat class within ff1



FF1 consists of the 5 or so hazmat classes to become hazmat ops certified. You should have received a certificate from the county stating that you have completed it. Check with your company officer and have them run it up the chain of command to try to ascertain a copy of it. You might have to get a copy from the county if your department never received it. You should still get the 5 points.


----------



## phoppey (Sep 10, 2014)

Timothy said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to apply to FDNY for EMT, but I see there is an optional test for "civil service" What is civil service and will it increase my chance of joining the FDNY? I'm confused on why I should or not take it.


The only way to become a fdny emt is to sign up and take the civil service test, so if you wanna become and fdny emt you need to take the civil exam which i think yoy can file for now on the dcas website


----------



## naps89 (Sep 10, 2014)

How far in advance do people normally receive the physical notices?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 11, 2014)

naps89 said:


> How far in advance do people normally receive the physical notices?



Hey Naps89,

I received 2 or 3 weeks notice. Most people think they can train from the time they get the notice to the physical date and be fine. Sadly a lot of them cant get ready that fast and fail a part of the physical. Start training now to be sure you are ready. It is not hard if you give yourself enough time to get ready. A tip for when you go to Fort Totten to take it... Get there early, sit in the front, and if they ask for people to go first, raise your hand. I was done in the first group if 4 guys in about 45 minutes. There were still 20 people in the halls waiting to start the first event when I left. Good luck and get training!


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nasty, you were in the first group of guys? I was the only 1 in your row that didn't lol, got stuck in the second round.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 14, 2014)

Did anyone get called for October academy?
And when are calls are supposed to go out, i think the academy starts the 16th

Thanks


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Did anyone get called for October academy?
> And when are calls are supposed to go out, i think the academy starts the 16th
> 
> Thanks



I haven't heard anything yet. I expect them to start today. And do you mean the 6th? The 16th would be a Thursday


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure calls are now going out till next week !! 2 weeks before the academy starts. As far as list # going it's only gonna get a couple of people in 4004 I have friends in the 1300's that still have to get called on 3024


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> I'm pretty sure calls are now going out till next week !! 2 weeks before the academy starts. As far as list # going it's only gonna get a couple of people in 4004 I have friends in the 1300's that still have to get called on 3024



Hey Kev. 

Have you heard anyone actually get a call yet? I am 119X on 3024. I am only about 75 list numbers away. Hopefully that translates into 20 to 30 calls. If I do get a call, I will post immediately to let everyone know!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 15, 2014)

No my brother is 1125 I'm in the 1200's so he should get the call the first day but nothing yet , you deff think there going out today ??


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> No my brother is 1125 I'm in the 1200's so he should get the call the first day but nothing yet , you deff think there going out today ??



It seems likely. In the past they start 3 weeks before on Monday. Hopefully your brother hears so we can start getting ready for the call. I figure me and you will probably be the second day of calls.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 15, 2014)

i know i just saw past post seems they call about 3 weeks ahead and hopefully bro lol we just gotta pray !!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> i know i just saw past post seems they call about 3 weeks ahead and hopefully bro lol we just gotta pray !!



Have you called the DCAS automated number? Are you outstanding or not outstanding?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 15, 2014)

it say's I'm "Not Outstanding" hbu ???


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> it say's I'm "Not Outstanding" hbu ???



I am the same. Hopefully that means our names have been pushed through to the people that make the calls.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 15, 2014)

i think your right because my brother is "not Outstanding" too so will see !!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lets hope so! This waiting is killing me! Every time my phone goes off i think it is them


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeahh trust me bro i hear ya lol !!!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 15, 2014)

Let me know once you hear that your brother got the call! It will be nice to know they have started.


----------



## bam5 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello to all

This message is to Lukgirl     Hi how you been?   I have been following you since i joined   I am pretty close to your list Number in 3XX   Exam  # 4004

Have you heard anything recently

I dont get on the computer much 


Thanks

Bam5


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys!

Has anyone heard if they have started calling today or what day they will start?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 16, 2014)

My brother got a call this morning saying he's under final review


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey kev,

Do you have any idea what that means? Did they have questions for him? Or are they basically saying you're in and just hold on for a day or two?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 16, 2014)

Not to sure but they needed more stuff from him tho , so I don't think calls have gone out yet


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hopefully they call him back today! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nasty what your list # ??


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel there prob gonna give calls Monday and do review all week.


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm 119X on the list. I haven't had my phone ring once today. I am hoping as they start doing reviews of anyone that needs a last review, than once the first is approved begin the calls. Do you have any idea how late in the day they will call? Hopefully no later than 5.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 16, 2014)

My brother is 117x so I'm pretty sure you would have gotten a call if they were looking for anything and I would say 5ish


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2014)

emtnyc2012 said:


> Any rumors to when the calls start going out for Februarys academy? I know it's real early.
> 
> I'm thinking last week of January the earliest first week if February





bam5 said:


> Hello to all
> 
> This message is to Lukgirl     Hi how you been?   I have been following you since i joined   I am pretty close to your list Number in 3XX   Exam  # 4004
> 
> ...



Hi, no I haven't.  Just what's on this board and that a medic class went in on the 18th haha


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> My brother got a call this morning saying he's under final review



That's why I called my investogator not that long ago to make sure nothing is missing.

He got a call saying he is under final review, did he get into the academy?  Or just that?


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 16, 2014)

Btw, I  also not outstanding,  and it has been like that since before the july Academy went in.


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 17, 2014)

Good morning all! Another day of crossing my fingers and not letting my phone out of my sight! Maybe today will finally be the day!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> That's why I called my investogator not that long ago to make sure nothing is missing.
> 
> He got a call saying he is under final review, did he get into the academy?  Or just that?



I don't think he got in yet. They sound like they are just getting any information that was missing. If I get the call when I am at work, I will post on here when I am on the phone with them so you guys know the calls have started.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 17, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> I don't think he got in yet. They sound like they are just getting any information that was missing. If I get the call when I am at work, I will post on here when I am on the phone with them so you guys know the calls have started.



Thanks


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 17, 2014)

Quiet day for all it looks like. Anyone hear if others have been called relating to missing information?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel like calls are gonna start today !! They were doing reviews Monday thu wensdau so I guess maybe today and tomorrow they're make there calls and next week


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> I feel like calls are gonna start today !! They were doing reviews Monday thu wensdau so I guess maybe today and tomorrow they're make there calls and next week



Good morning Kev and everyone else.

I agree with you 100% I was looking back and last years September class started on Monday the 23rd and the first calls were made Thursday the 5th. That would be the equivalent of today for our class. Did you receive a call for any extra information under your final review?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, it doesn't look like today is the day for calls. I have yet to hear anyone getting called and would have expected them to have started by now. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lol I really hope so haha


----------



## axpbob (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure if this helps... I am in the Academy right now we are done on Oct 10th


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Not sure if this helps... I am in the Academy right now we are done on Oct 10th


Hey man hope all is well , how is the academy is it scary as some people say it is lol


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 19, 2014)

axpbob said:


> Not sure if this helps... I am in the Academy right now we are done on Oct 10th



Thanks for the heads up. Have you heard what the next academy start date is? We were all under the impression that it was the 6th.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mmm maybe it's gonna start the 16 then ??


----------



## axpbob (Sep 19, 2014)

Academy is not so bad just a pain in the ***... it's a game you just have to do what they tell you to do and keep your mouth shut "don't complain"... I will ask around I did hear the 6th too....


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks brother and see I can't see them putting us in while you guys finish up tho


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 19, 2014)

You mean maybe the 13th? The 16th would be mid week. Maybe the 6th is the week that they are doing the orientation day and when you get all of your gear? Hopefully someone gets the call soon so we know for sure!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah you could be right !! So that would mean calls HAVE TO GO OUT OR START GOING OUT MONDAY !!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 19, 2014)

I was really hoping class would be the 6th. It would have made the 3rd my last day with my company, and they are taking us all on a fishing trip that day! Would have been an amazing ending to the past few years of being here. Either way, I am excited that we are so close! Hopefully everything has been going alright. I don't want to call my investigator and start asking her questions or anything at this point. Only can keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

My investigator always told me No news is good news !!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

Just hang in there man


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hanging in there is all we can do! Next week we get back to waiting!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope they start making calls Monday's lol once you think you might have it figured out ... You have no idea lol


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> I hope they start making calls Monday's lol once you think you might have it figured out ... You have no idea lol



They are pretty good at keeping us on our toes! At least we should both be called in the first day or two of calls.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah for sure I'm pretty sure there  gonna finish our test up , I have a buddy from 4004 in the late 300's said his investator told him he has a shot for Oct I told him he was out of his dam mind lol , he'll prob be in Jan


----------



## danno34 (Sep 19, 2014)

The next academy starts in January but I am in as a Paramedic. Spoke to investigator today. Not sure if it's different for us but I don't think so, than again who knows. There is a class in right now that started about a week or so ago. I postponed to be in that class in favor of the one in January.


----------



## axpbob (Sep 19, 2014)

So the roomer at the academy is the start date for October is the 26th


----------



## axpbob (Sep 19, 2014)

Before u start the academy you have to get your equipment and get sworn in


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 20, 2014)

Academy, the one in october starts on the 15th or 16th.

Someone here mentioned,  that his investigator said that even though he's in the 300s, he has a shot for October.  It is possible,  a lot of people failed the physical,  the medical and investigation,  some moved on to pd and other stuff, enough numbers drop, and you're in. 

I'm 25X but I'm looking at January,  even though it would be nice to get a call for October.  We never know. This wait is killing me, I know 5 medics that went into the medic academy in September,  and I know a group of medics and emts, about 20, from a ems station who are all going on a trip to some state.  Now,  you don't see that in privates. 

Ems maybe a red headed step child but the guys and gals in fdny really bond.

Ah I can't wait!!!!!


Sorry for the rant haha, I'm posted, and my partner is sleeping -_-


----------



## phoppey (Sep 20, 2014)

The academy starts Oct 6th, there's going to be a three day overlap, but our class is doing graduation practice and Monday you guys will be at metro tech for orientation. also I'm in the academy now and heard it from the instructors


----------



## steven9d3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone know when the last time they sent out letters for the physical or psych test are?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm liking what I hear  !!! Boys Looks like phone will start ringing Monday !!! Get ready !!!!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 21, 2014)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow !! Calls should start going out I would think !


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good morning all! Today is the day! (Hopefully) lets keep our fingers crossed and are phones by our sides all day!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Good luck to everyone tomorrow !! Calls should start going out I would think !



Hey Kev,

Give DCAS automated a call. I was switched back from Not outstanding to outstanding. It looks like guys in the past this happened to got the call. Hopefully its a good thing and you're switched back as well.


----------



## JayBizzle5 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello all,
Waiting for the call just like everyone here.  Exam 3024.  List #1083.  This week looks promising


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

JayBizzle5 said:


> Hello all,
> Waiting for the call just like everyone here.  Exam 3024.  List #1083.  This week looks promising



Nice to see there is someone with a lower score than me that can post. Let us know as soon as they call! Im 119X btw.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

I just called dcas
 my number 12xx exam 3024( 2 years waiting)I have completed everything
Last appointed was 1114 on the system
I am outstanding


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> Give DCAS automated a call. I was switched back from Not outstanding to outstanding. It looks like guys in the past this happened to got the call. Hopefully its a good thing and you're switched back as well.


Hey bro I just called and it's switched to outstanding as well !


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone think calls are gonna go out today ??


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Anyone think calls are gonna go out today ??



Based on what was said by Phoppey, confirming the start date, it would only make sense. Unless they are still reviewing files. But I doubt that. Based on much earlier messages they can call any time during the day. Hopefully they are gonna start after lunch.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome !!


----------



## AlbieB2010 (Sep 22, 2014)

Im list number 1177 i think by friday calls should be coming. Usually they like to call 10 days before the next class.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

They should give. At least 2 weeks notice.. So you can give notice after waiting so long


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

AlbieB2010 said:


> Im list number 1177 i think by friday calls should be coming. Usually they like to call 10 days before the next class.


Idk about that past classes I've seen always got 2 weeks notice before the class start and they can call you up till 2 days before the academy starts


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Idk about that past classes I've seen always got 2 weeks notice before the class start and they can call you up till 2 days before the academy starts



At the beginning of the forum, the guys got called on Thursday or Friday of what would be last week. That is what leads me to assume they will start today. Even if they just call 1 person on the forum, I'll be happy. Just let us know the calls have begun!!!


----------



## AlbieB2010 (Sep 22, 2014)

CALLS ARE TODAY.. MY BUDDY GOT CALLED 1169 WAS HIS NUMBER. MY NUMBER 1177 NO CALL YET.


----------



## AlbieB2010 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is outstanding good or not outstanding good when u call dcas


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

Woo yooo let the games begin boys !!!!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

AlbieB2010 said:


> CALLS ARE TODAY.. MY BUDDY GOT CALLED 1169 WAS HIS NUMBER. MY NUMBER 1177 NO CALL YET.



Congrats to your friend! Let us know as soon as you get the call! What time did your friend say the call came in?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

AlbieB2010 said:


> Is outstanding good or not outstanding good when u call dcas



I think outstanding is good. Most of us were switched to not outstanding last week than back to outstanding this week.


----------



## AlbieB2010 (Sep 22, 2014)

I got called just now.


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

What's your list # ??


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

AlbieB2010 said:


> I got called just now.


Congrats! Hopefully that means I'll get a call within the hour!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> What's your list # ??


He is 1177


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats to everyone getting the call !!!


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

Im1277 I'll prob be tomorrow


----------



## curryb15 (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't get a call but I was just informed that I got a letter from fdny prob the long awaited investigation date! I'm so excited i took the agility May 10th and I'm 62* on 4004


----------



## curryb15 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my investigation appt oct 3rd at noon !


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> Got my investigation appt oct 3rd at noon !


What's your number!!!!


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> What's your number!!!!


Never.mind . Congrats


----------



## emssg (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> I just called dcas
> my number 12xx exam 3024( 2 years waiting)I have completed everything
> Last appointed was 1114 on the system
> I am outstanding


Hello,
What is the number to call to find out if everything is outstanding or not outstanding?
Also, do we know how many are on list 3024?
Thank you.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

emssg said:


> Hello,
> What is the number to call to find out if everything is outstanding or not outstanding?
> Also, do we know how many are on list 3024?
> Thank you.


1212 669 1357
Option #2
Put in your social security then your exam number.. It should tell unwhere you stand


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe the last canidate is 1321 for exam 3024


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like things are moving forward for a lot of you. Awesome to hear (see?).

Keep us updated!


----------



## emssg (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> 1212 669 1357
> Option #2
> Put in your social security then your exam number.. It should tell unwhere you stand


Thank you.  We want to be outstanding or not outstanding?


----------



## emssg (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> I believe the last canidate is 1321 for exam 3024


Thank you. I guess I will be January. 3XX on 4004. Bummer.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

emssg said:


> Thank you.  We want to be outstanding or not outstanding?


No prob,. 
I'm not really even sure... I'm just waiting for a phone call and a letter


----------



## emssg (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> 1212 669 1357
> Option #2
> Put in your social security then your exam number.. It should tell unwhere you stand


Sorry for so many questions.
When I called it said "you are on the list for this exam..." what does that indicate?


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

emssg said:


> Sorry for so many questions.
> When I called it said "you are on the list for this exam..." what does that indicate?




Its not a problem.. It means you are registered.. But you should try to stay in contact with your investigator.. To make sure everything in your file is up to date.. Don't ignore any emails. And keep phone on.. On Dcas it tell u you can find detail about your position


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Congrats! Hopefully that means I'll get a call within the hour!


Nasty any word yet brother !!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Nasty any word yet brother !!



Nothing yet :-( I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats to who?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

What's your # nasty


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> What's your # nasty



1192  Have you heard anyone else get called yet?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

No my brother didn't get called yet either he's 1170


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hopefully they just split the numbers up when they do the calls. Do you know if it is your investigator that calls you or someone else?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

From what I hear it's the head of the investation calls you


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

So hopefully the list numbers are just broken up than.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

What's better day or night classes?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

On the phone right now!


----------



## emssg (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> Its not a problem.. It means you are registered.. But you should try to stay in contact with your investigator.. To make sure everything in your file is up to date.. Don't ignore any emails. And keep phone on.. On Dcas it tell u you can find detail about your position


My investigator contacted me and I responded, this was months ago.  I provided what was needed.  Since then, he does not return my calls.  I have left countless messages.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DFD338 (Sep 22, 2014)

Switched back to outstanding as of this week. List number 17x on 4004. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> On the phone right now!


Omgosh!!!
Congrats


----------



## emssg (Sep 22, 2014)

emssg said:


> My investigator contacted me and I responded, this was months ago.  I provided what was needed.  Since then, he does not return my calls.  I have left countless messages.  Any suggestions?


Update: I got through to my investigator finally. My folder is off his desk, everything ready to go. Just waiting on a call/ letter. My guess will be January.


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> Omgosh!!!
> Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just so you guys know:

Fort Totten, Sept 29th 8:00 AM
MetroTech, Oct 1st 8:00 AM
MetroTech, Oct 6th 8:00 AM
Fort Totten, Oct 7th 3:30 to 11:00 PM


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 22, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Just so you guys know:
> 
> Fort Totten, Sept 29th 8:00 AM
> MetroTech, Oct 1st 8:00 AM
> ...



Thanks for the update


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats Nasty !!!! good to here !!! praying i get the call tomorrow !!!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was not outstanding a week ago, and this week I am outstanding, I just called, I wonder if this means I have a shot for October, I'll call my investigator tomorrow, just out of curiosity, and congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! It will be worth the wait! I still cant believe that it finally happened. Good luck all!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 23, 2014)

Good luck with today's round of calls! Let us know if you get it!


----------



## AlbieB2010 (Sep 23, 2014)

M6 friend liat number today got called she was 1282.


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 23, 2014)

I just got my call!! For the academy.. 
Keep your phones close..they started early


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 23, 2014)

Got the call babyyy !!!!!!


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 23, 2014)

What #'s guys?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 23, 2014)

What classes did you guys pick? Night or morning?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 23, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> What classes did you guys pick? Night or morning?


I got the Night Class


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> I got the Night Class



Sweet! Looks like I'll be seeing you there! What days are you going in next week?


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 23, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> What classes did you guys pick? Night or morning?


 They offered night time


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 23, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> They offered night time



Awesome! Looks like all 3 of us will be in class together!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried calling my investigator. No luck, he didn't pick up. I was going to ask if I have a chance, I can't wait haha


----------



## Rakeru (Sep 23, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I tried calling my investigator. No luck, he didn't pick up. I was going to ask if I have a chance, I can't wait haha



Send a kind email requesting your status.. They respond quicker


----------



## emtman01 (Sep 23, 2014)

i have a quick question.. on the 5003 app, under the course section a6 should i put hazmat and other certs there? of put them in section c licenses and certificates??


----------



## Joulez91 (Sep 23, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> They offered night time



Did they offer you to choose or did they say only one class was available ? Trying to see what are the chances for me im 17x on 4004 i kno they are extreme


----------



## Joperlow26 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm number 20x on exam 4004, did anyone from exam 4004 get called yet it seems this academy is going to take the last of 3024 and the January academy will be full of the 4004s. Also are they doing the day class too because I can like only do the day class.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 23, 2014)

Rakeru said:


> Send a kind email requesting your status.. They respond quicker



Would you have the email?


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 23, 2014)

Joperlow26 said:


> I'm number 20x on exam 4004, did anyone from exam 4004 get called yet it seems this academy is going to take the last of 3024 and the January academy will be full of the 4004s. Also are they doing the day class too because I can like only do the day class.



I'm 25X no one got called yet, very few people will get called for October, for me and you it seems like january


----------



## Joperlow26 (Sep 23, 2014)

I emailed my investigator asking if I had a chance with this academy I will let you know when I get a reply.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 23, 2014)

Where do you guys get the email addresses?


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Where do you guys get the email addresses?



If you still have your investigators business card (hopefully you do) it will be right on there.  Other than that it's first name.lastname@FDNY.nyc.gov.
Ex: John.Smith@fdny.nyc.gov
I believe they are all the same. I'v heard they respond faster to nice emails too.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks buddy
Yeah I have to look for that business card, somewhere in my closet haha, and I'm sure if you send a rude email your file will accidentally go missing hahahaha


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good morning guys !! Anyone know if calls are still going out today ??


----------



## Stitch276 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kevfd3635 said:


> Good morning guys !! Anyone know if calls are still going out today ??


Not quite sure,  do you know if they finished 3024?


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Sep 24, 2014)

Idk I got called yesterday but they skipped over my brother


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 24, 2014)

My friend, list # 6X, from 4004, got a call, he differed though


----------



## Joperlow26 (Sep 24, 2014)

When you defer do they call you for the next academy, and are you first on the list to be called or are you just out


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe the next academy, I just started screaming that after three days of calling they are getting so close to my number


----------



## Joperlow26 (Sep 24, 2014)

Its crazy, it looks like if we don't get in this one we will definitely be in the January one


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Sep 24, 2014)

FDNY just called me to verify some info and what not, just wanted to give a heads up 16*, #4004 I'm not in just yet.  Today is a good day


----------



## Joperlow26 (Sep 24, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> FDNY just called me to verify some info and what not, just wanted to give a heads up 16*, #4004 I'm not in just yet.  Today is a good day


Did they give you any info if you were going to get called for this academy or if it was filled up?


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Sep 24, 2014)

Joperlow26 said:


> Did they give you any info if you were going to get called for this academy or if it was filled up?


Nah bro just said they were gonna go thru with processing me, don't wanna get my hopes up but im gonna find out and I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 25, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Nah bro just said they were gonna go thru with processing me, don't wanna get my hopes up but im gonna find out and I'll let you know for sure.



If you don't mind us asking, I'm sure people are curious, what info did they want to verify


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Sep 25, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> If you don't mind us asking, I'm sure people are curious, what info did they want to verify



They asked my current status, just had to fax over my card. I was able to get in contact with my investigator today and I may have a shot at the next academy since they are still making job offers to candidates but its not for certain so I may end up in a Feb. academy


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 25, 2014)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> They asked my current status, just had to fax over my card. I was able to get in contact with my investigator today and I may have a shot at the next academy since they are still making job offers to candidates but its not for certain so I may end up in a Feb. academy



February or January?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Sep 25, 2014)

My current employer got a letter today from Fdny.. I just got a call last week from my investigator saying everything was completed and just to sit tight.. I'm 23x on 4004 so maybe jan. Class ... I'm in a refresher now because my cert expires soon if they call me do u think if my card expires I can still start the academy??


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey guys my list # is in the mid 900s in the 4004 test, I took my physical back in June, I have all the paperwork filled out already. Would someone be able to tell me what it's gonna happen next?


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 26, 2014)

16Lifer26 said:


> Hey guys my list # is in the mid 900s in the 4004 test, I took my physical back in June, I have all the paperwork filled out already. Would someone be able to tell me what it's gonna happen next?



You wait!!!! A lot... You will receive a letter to meet your investigator. I can't say how long it will be, but make sure you have all of your paperwork ready and everything you need (License, EMT card, School transcripts, Etc.)


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just wondering... Has anyone that received the call yet gotten the paperwork that we are required to bring to MetroTech next week? I figured that it would have been there yesterday. Maybe today? I hope they don't come tomorrow. Any idea how much there is to fill out?


----------



## bam5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Good Morning  To All

Good Luck to everyone who recently got there calls


Bam5


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 26, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> My current employer got a letter today from Fdny.. I just got a call last week from my investigator saying everything was completed and just to sit tight.. I'm 23x on 4004 so maybe jan. Class ... I'm in a refresher now because my cert expires soon if they call me do u think if my card expires I can still start the academy??


 You need an active card.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Sep 26, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> You need an active card.


Yeah that's what I thought it's active now but expires November 1st so I might have to wait till the next class.at least things are moving along. My current employer fax the paperwork back today so I know everything is complete


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone have any idea on what number they stopped for the October academy? I know they have a few from 4004 and a few people deffered, my guess is that they got up to list #50


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone have any idea on what number they are going to stop on for the October 2014 academy? I know they are finishing up the previous list and will take a few from 4004. My list # in the 250's, I been calling my investigator and still have not heard anything back. I am on pins and needles waiting for the call. 
FDNY EMS CANDIDATE EXAM #4004 
LIST # in the 250's
Physical - 03/29/14
Investigation - 05/06/14
Psychological - 06/01/14
Medical - 06/11/14


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 29, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Anyone have any idea on what number they are going to stop on for the October 2014 academy? I know they are finishing up the previous list and will take a few from 4004. My list # in the 250's, I been calling my investigator and still have not heard anything back. I am on pins and needles waiting for the call.
> FDNY EMS CANDIDATE EXAM #4004
> LIST # in the 250's
> Physical - 03/29/14
> ...



Same numbers as me haha
Who's your investigator


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2014)

Mrs. Henwood, what about ?  i am between 250-and 260 the list. I am just hoping them call me soon before I have to renew everything.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 29, 2014)

Zweifler.
Seems like January


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 29, 2014)

So my investigator just replied to my email,

When and if you are selected you will be notified. There is no guarantee we will reach your list number for the October class because we work in list number order.

What ruined my day was the "if you are selected" for a second I thought that meant even though you are 2xx, we have someone who is 3xx but has a masters degree. I know it goes by list number but that email wasn't reassuring, but it does seem like a copy and paste. I know they have a lot of work and people


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2014)

REALLY???? That really sucks!!!! My investigator never calls me back. I know they are still working on the previous Exam, but after 1 years, we have to redo everything again...Medical, and etc...UGH!!!!!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank god my guy replies and answers calls


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2014)

you're lucky!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 30, 2014)

Some investigator's need to be pushed, some people told me they had to stay on top of their investigators to make sure everything went smooth


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just keep your fingers crossed! That is the best thing you can do at this point. Even if your background isn't spotless, they take everything into consideration. They want to hire anyone that seems to be a good person. You just have to wait. Hopefully the next class will be the one!


----------



## emssg (Sep 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So my investigator just replied to my email,
> 
> When and if you are selected you will be notified. There is no guarantee we will reach your list number for the October class because we work in list number order.
> 
> What ruined my day was the "if you are selected" for a second I thought that meant even though you are 2xx, we have someone who is 3xx but has a masters degree. I know it goes by list number but that email wasn't reassuring, but it does seem like a copy and paste. I know they have a lot of work and people



I am 3XX and have a Master's Degree, although I do not think the degree is helping in anyway.  Perhaps I am wrong? I have not heard anything.  My investigator is difficult to get in touch with.  Last thing I heard from last week (from the investigator; this was after 2 months of trying to get in touch with him) was that my paperwork was "off" his desk and put through to the next step.  He said now it is a waiting game.  I would assume if they reached in the 60's that I will get a January class as well.  What is a bit disheartening; when I was there in July at Metrotech they seemed very sure my number would get into September/ October.  Not to mention my friend on Exam 3024 got in within 1 year.  He was in the 300's on his exam; applied September 2012 and was in the academy September 2013 (and that was after they made him lose weight). But, nothing usually goes as I would like it to!


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 30, 2014)

emssg said:


> I am 3XX and have a Master's Degree, although I do not think the degree is helping in anyway.  Perhaps I am wrong? I have not heard anything.  My investigator is difficult to get in touch with.  Last thing I heard from last week (from the investigator; this was after 2 months of trying to get in touch with him) was that my paperwork was "off" his desk and put through to the next step.  He said now it is a waiting game.  I would assume if they reached in the 60's that I will get a January class as well.  What is a bit disheartening; when I was there in July at Metrotech they seemed very sure my number would get into September/ October.  Not to mention my friend on Exam 3024 got in within 1 year.  He was in the 300's on his exam; applied September 2012 and was in the academy September 2013 (and that was after they made him lose weight). But, nothing usually goes as I would like it to!




Yeah, I finished everything a few months ago.  And I was supposed to be in july, than october. There a lot of people left over from the other list. 

Even if you're # 10 and have a masters and someone is #9 and has a GED they'll take them. It is great to have it, but like my investigator told me, it won't help you drive or  lift ****. They are looking for past experience and certs. Nothing you or I can do but wait.

We'll be in january, they finished with 3024 and started 4004. A few friends of mine with low #s on 4004 deffered so more spots for us hopefully.


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 30, 2014)

Glenn said:


> REALLY???? That really sucks!!!! My investigator never calls me back. I know they are still working on the previous Exam, but after 1 years, we have to redo everything again...Medical, and etc...UGH!!!!!



Only thing that needs to be redone is the medical and that's after a year from last doing the medical


----------



## lukgiel (Sep 30, 2014)

I've heard they called up to 110 or 150 from 4004 for the October class.

A friend of my friend, who's 110 got called, and someone else, who's in the 150s also got called, since they are doing their ids and stuff now


----------



## NYNJ (Oct 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I've heard they called up to 110 or 150 from 4004 for the October class.
> 
> A friend of my friend, who's 110 got called, and someone else, who's in the 150s also got called, since they are doing their ids and stuff now



 That's awesome news!!! The further they get on the list, the better it is for us! Mid 300s on 4004 with my fingers crossed for Jan.


----------



## DFD338 (Oct 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I've heard they called up to 110 or 150 from 4004 for the October class.
> 
> A friend of my friend, who's 110 got called, and someone else, who's in the 150s also got called, since they are doing their ids and stuff now



That's awesome! I hope that's true. I just missed the cutoff  Here's to hoping I get called in January!


----------



## phoppey (Oct 2, 2014)

I heard an Instructor today say that the January class will have 120 people split into three different classes of 40


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone have Peggy Quinn's email address?  thanks


----------



## Glenn (Oct 3, 2014)

Replying to "I've heard they called up to 110 or 150 from 4004 for the October class"

THAT IS AWESOME NEWS, I got more answers from you guys than from my investigator, Since I am in the 250's on list from EMS CandidateExam 4004 I should be good to go for January. 

Only thing that needs to be redone is the medical and that's after a year  and that won't be due until June of 2015 and we will hopfully all be in the academy by then.  
FDNY LIST # in the 250's 
Physical - March of 2014 
Investigation - May of 2014 
Psychological - June of 2014 
Medical - June of 2014  (Redo June of 2015)
Academy - January of 2015 
Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## sfdgnasty453 (Oct 3, 2014)

phoppey said:


> I heard an Instructor today say that the January class will have 120 people split into three different classes of 40



Hey Phoppey.

Hows the end of the academy? I am looking forward to starting on Monday. Any tips or pointers you could give someone going in? How bad is the physical training?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone know how many they took from list 4004 for October? I heard between 120-150, I hope more so our chances increase or January


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone know when the next class will be after January?


----------



## curryb15 (Oct 3, 2014)

I just went for the Intake interview today and they said they where currently processing for a feb 2015 class but it wasn't set in stone


----------



## leone02 (Oct 4, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> I just went for the Intake interview today and they said they where currently processing for a feb 2015 class but it wasn't set in stone



My number is in the 680's but I never received my intake letter, any guess how many people were there on Friday? What number they got up to?


----------



## curryb15 (Oct 4, 2014)

There was 16 of us I'm number 623


----------



## leone02 (Oct 4, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> There was 16 of us I'm number 623



That's eye opening, I know people who went through the intake earlier in the year that described huge crowds of people. Thanks...there is that inherent anxiety when you're waiting that a letter might be lost in the mail.


----------



## phoppey (Oct 4, 2014)

sfdgnasty453 said:


> Hey Phoppey.
> 
> Hows the end of the academy? I am looking forward to starting on Monday. Any tips or pointers you could give someone going in? How bad is the physical training?



Biggest thing going in is just do what they tell you and keep your mouth shut for the first few weeks. If you do that you wont get in trouble. Be early every day. Study for the quiz's because you will have 1 a day for the first two weeks. Make sure you "make way" for any officer you see or anyone on the job while in the halls. Always say yes sir or no sir. The physical training wasn't terrible its a lot of running and push ups and jumping jacks. And the last few weeks have been a lot of fun you learn how to drive the ambulance, you go to the Rock for hazmat training, extrication and subway simulator. Its a lot of fun after the first few weeks are over. And hopefully you ll meet some cool new people while there.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Can somebody give me a breakdown of the medical please


----------



## naps89 (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone know how long the physical takes/how long I should plan on being there?


----------



## IFR (Oct 4, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> Can somebody give me a breakdown of the medical please



Did you get scheduled for your medical? Feel free to PM and I can  answer any questions you got about the medical.


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Not scheduled yet. I was just looking for a quick breakdown of what they do on the medical


----------



## Kevfd3635 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just wanna say good luck brothers and sisters getting sworn in tomorrow I'm so excited and honored really looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow !!!! let's goo so pumped !!


----------



## NYNJ (Oct 6, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Does anyone know how many they took from list 4004 for October? I heard between 120-150, I hope more so our chances increase or January



My friend was in the 150s and she is starting this morning, so they at least got that far. She was one of the last people called so they probably didn't get too far past #150.


----------



## billwill (Oct 6, 2014)

If about 1200 people are on 4004, about how many will make it to the academy? 700 of the 1200? Or  more ?


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 6, 2014)

Around 150 got called into October, and someone here predicted around 100 will get in, and we have 150 and they also predicted up to the 500 list number will be called into January.

We have people who failed, got DQ, left for 911 or paramedic, some differ, so out of 1200 that at on the List, around half will get in. 

FDNY is in dire need of people, that's why they extended 5004 by a month, they never do that.we might see a January and February class, or a class that's over capacity


----------



## billwill (Oct 6, 2014)

That's good news for everyone. Hopefully everything you said is true and happens. I'll be on the 5003 list and hopefully have a list number 250-350 with score of 80. I'm hoping on being in the academy before 2016(very optimistic) 
 Do you think it is possible?




lukgiel said:


> Around 150 got called into October, and someone here predicted around 100 will get in, and we have 150 and they also predicted up to the 500 list number will be called into January.
> 
> We have people who failed, got DQ, left for 911 or paramedic, some differ, so out of 1200 that at on the List, around half will get in.
> 
> FDNY is in dire need of people, that's why they extended 5004 by a month, they never do that.we might see a January and February class, or a class that's over capacity


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 7, 2014)

billwill said:


> That's good news for everyone. Hopefully everything you said is true and happens. I'll be on the 5003 list and hopefully have a list number 250-350 with score of 80. I'm hoping on being in the academy before 2016(very optimistic)
> Do you think it is possible?



I applied in 2013 And I'll be in 2015
So it depends on how fast they move
My guess is early to mid 2016


----------



## emt117 (Oct 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I applied in 2013 And I'll be in 2015
> So it depends on how fast they move
> My guess is early to mid 2016



I see that your list number is 25X but can you tell me what score you got? By your list number im assuming 80-85?


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 10, 2014)

emt117 said:


> I see that your list number is 25X but can you tell me what score you got? By your list number im assuming 80-85?



My score was 80
Look at my signature, it lists everything I did, and what dates. It can very a few days, even if someone is like a few numbers in difference. 

If your number is low, the steps are quick, it's just the waiting.

Others, only completed one step and they are only 200,300 #s higher than me.

What fdny needs to do, is put out more academy classes, or increase number of students. Someone here mentioned they heard next class might have 120 students, instead of the usual 30.

The process is moving quick, they extended this list exam by a month, they are moving things along, hopefully you don't have to wait as long as I


----------



## emt117 (Oct 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> My score was 80
> Look at my signature, it lists everything I did, and what dates. It can very a few days, even if someone is like a few numbers in difference.
> 
> If your number is low, the steps are quick, it's just the waiting.
> ...



Thanks, yea i see all of your steps. The waiting game seems long but i guess thats like everything else.

I agree with you, i hear from everyone they are hurting for people so i would imagine they would want to do that but it doesn't seem to be happening as quickly as it should.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 10, 2014)

emt117 said:


> Thanks, yea i see all of your steps. The waiting game seems long but i guess thats like everything else.
> 
> I agree with you, i hear from everyone they are hurting for people so i would imagine they would want to do that but it doesn't seem to be happening as quickly as it should.



What fdny wants and what the city gives a budget forare two different classes. Haha, but we'll look back on this wit a smile


----------



## emt117 (Oct 10, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> What fdny wants and what the city gives a budget forare two different classes. Haha, but we'll look back on this wit a smile



Sure will


----------



## SenorRojer (Oct 11, 2014)

So has anyone started filling out their background packet? what do you do when you run out of boxes like say in the employment part? just add some boxes for more letters??


----------



## IFR (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anyone been scheduled for a medical recently? Just making sure I haven't missed anything in the mail. Thanks!


----------



## curryb15 (Oct 11, 2014)

Number 62* I just got my psych date for oct 25th


----------



## leone02 (Oct 12, 2014)

@SenorRojer assuming you have your in-take on 24 Oct.?


----------



## SenorRojer (Oct 13, 2014)

leone02 said:


> @SenorRojer assuming you have your in-take on 24 Oct.?


Nope i have not done anything but the physical. I got a horrible list number lol just figured i would get on the paperwork now than rush it later on.


----------



## naps89 (Oct 13, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Nope i have not done anything but the physical. I got a horrible list number lol just figured i would get on the paperwork now than rush it later on.



How long did the physical take?


----------



## SenorRojer (Oct 13, 2014)

naps89 said:


> How long did the physical take?


Not long at all actually. Maybe 3 hours total i was there.


----------



## naps89 (Oct 13, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Not long at all actually. Maybe 3 hours total i was there.



Not bad at all, was yours at 8am also?


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 13, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Not long at all actually. Maybe 3 hours total i was there.



How many people did you see pass out so the standby ems had to intervene haha


----------



## SenorRojer (Oct 14, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Not bad at all, was yours at 8am also?


No no mine was not until 12 or 1 i cant remember.


----------



## SenorRojer (Oct 14, 2014)

HAHA noone actually, it was honestly the easiest physical test i have ever taken. I have done a few Police ones and they were actually a challenge, running part at least. They even tell you to go faster or pull harder, they let you know if your doing it right or enough. To be honest whoever fails that test i would never want coming to my home in an emergency lol after you take the test you will see what i mean. 


lukgiel said:


> How many people did you see pass out so the standby ems had to intervene haha


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 15, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> HAHA noone actually, it was honestly the easiest physical test i have ever taken. I have done a few Police ones and they were actually a challenge, running part at least. They even tell you to go faster or pull harder, they let you know if your doing it right or enough. To be honest whoever fails that test i would never want coming to my home in an emergency lol after you take the test you will see what i mean.



I've seen three fail the stairmaster


----------



## SenorRojer (Oct 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I've seen three fail the stairmaster


Not one failed at my physical. Im no athlete, but i didnt even break a sweat at the stair master. If your a woman, ok i can see it happening. But no man should fail that. You need to review your life choices if you do lol


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 15, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Not one failed at my physical. Im no athlete, but i didnt even break a sweat at the stair master. If your a woman, ok i can see it happening. But no man should fail that. You need to review your life choices if you do lol



I've seen buff guys fail lmao
And even if you're a women you shouldn't fail. I smoke and don't workout and passed without a problem. 
Haha


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Has anyone gotten any letters lately?


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone know what day the February class is scheduled to start?


----------



## kettlebell (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I just did my Intake on Mon the 27th and while there my Investigator said the next academy after Jan will be in April, which is the one they are filling up for now. So that means April is probs my best shot. 

Also, I got my letter for my Psych last night. It is for 11.08.14. Then it's just the medical I need.


----------



## lukgiel (Oct 30, 2014)

kettlebell said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just did my Intake on Mon the 27th and while there my Investigator said the next academy after Jan will be in April, which is the one they are filling up for now. So that means April is probs my best shot.
> 
> Also, I got my letter for my Psych last night. It is for 11.08.14. Then it's just the medical I need.



Congratulations. 
I'm looking forward to january, my guess is they will be calling late december, early january


----------



## steven9d3 (Oct 30, 2014)

class is most likely in February not January


----------



## naps89 (Oct 30, 2014)

kettlebell said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just did my Intake on Mon the 27th and while there my Investigator said the next academy after Jan will be in April, which is the one they are filling up for now. So that means April is probs my best shot.
> 
> Also, I got my letter for my Psych last night. It is for 11.08.14. Then it's just the medical I need.



What range is your list number in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kettlebell (Oct 30, 2014)

naps89 said:


> What range is your list number in if you don't mind me asking?



My list # is 800 on the dot.


----------



## wanderingnick (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like I'm right on the border line for Feb / April academy. I"m 55* and completely done with the process.


----------



## naps89 (Oct 31, 2014)

kettlebell said:


> My list # is 800 on the dot.



Nice! How long after the physical did you receive your intake date?


----------



## kettlebell (Oct 31, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Nice! How long after the physical did you receive your intake date?



I would say that I received my intake letter about 2-3 weeks after the physical and I then received my psych letter two days after my intake date.


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 1, 2014)

kettlebell said:


> I would say that I received my intake letter about 2-3 weeks after the physical and I then received my psych letter two days after my intake date.


My list number is around 1000 you didn't take your physical until September 20th? mine was September 7th but i haven't received any letters yet afterwards.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 1, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> class is most likely in February not January



Many people are saying February, but no one has a reliable source.
I've heard from an instructor, teaching a current class, that everything is pointing to January with 3 groups, so around 120 people.

They are a in dire need of people.


----------



## kettlebell (Nov 1, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Many people are saying February, but no one has a reliable source.
> I've heard from an instructor, teaching a current class, that everything is pointing to January with 3 groups, so around 120 people.
> 
> They are a in dire need of people.



My intake investigator said Jan then April will be the next academy after that.


----------



## billwill (Nov 3, 2014)

What do you guys think the lowest list # was for the people who scored an 80? I know luk is around 250 but were there people in the 150-250 range that scored an 80 on the exam too?


----------



## medic308 (Nov 3, 2014)

billwill said:


> What do you guys think the lowest list # was for the people who scored an 80? I know luk is around 250 but were there people in the 150-250 range that scored an 80 on the exam too?


I scored an 80 and I am 20*


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone hear of anyone over list 800 getting investigation letters? I am 1000 and haven't received anything but physical and that was September 7th.


----------



## billwill (Nov 4, 2014)

how many more classes do you guys think until the list is finished?


----------



## kettlebell (Nov 5, 2014)

billwill said:


> how many more classes do you guys think until the list is finished?



My understanding is they just started with the 4004 list, so I think we got a few academies to go before they exhaust this list.

And to SenorRojer, I have some buddies that are above 800 and have also only done the physical so far even though some of us did the physical on the same day. My BI told me they are working through the list from 001 to 800, so I guess I just made it with my list number being 800.


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 5, 2014)

heard last week from the person in charge of candidate investigations and today at the medical office that the class is February but i had a friend ask ems instructors from the academy and they said January.


----------



## DFD338 (Nov 5, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> heard last week from the person in charge of candidate investigations and today at the medical office that the class is February but i had a friend ask ems instructors from the academy and they said January.



You would think with the lack of manpower they have they would want to put classes through as quickly as possible. Not saying February isn't a possibility, from everything I've heard January is the next class. But nothing is official until you get that phone call for the start date.


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 5, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> You would think with the lack of manpower they have they would want to put classes through as quickly as possible. Not saying February isn't a possibility, from everything I've heard January is the next class. But nothing is official until you get that phone call for the start date.



yeah, i assuming we won't hear till we get called.


----------



## billwill (Nov 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> You would think with the lack of manpower they have they would want to put classes through as quickly as possible. Not saying February isn't a possibility, from everything I've heard January is the next class. But nothing is official until you get that phone call for the start date.



DFD,  you didnt get into the Oct academy and you are list #17*???


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 6, 2014)

billwill said:


> DFD,  you didnt get into the Oct academy and you are list #17*???



From what I've heard 23X +/- was called into the academy.


----------



## DFD338 (Nov 6, 2014)

billwill said:


> DFD,  you didnt get into the Oct academy and you are list #17*???



That is correct. From what has been said on here they stopped in the 150s.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 6, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> That is correct. From what has been said on here they stopped in the 150s.



From what I've heard and what was said to me, they stopped in the low 200s. A. Friend of mine, 21x is in the academy


----------



## billwill (Nov 6, 2014)

DFD, you must of messed something up in the process or was late with getting your papers in...


----------



## medic308 (Nov 6, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> From what I've heard 23X +/- was called into the academy.


I heard up to 150. I'm 20* and didn't get a call


----------



## DFD338 (Nov 6, 2014)

billwill said:


> DFD, you must of messed something up in the process or was late with getting your papers in...



I handed in everything on time, I called my investigator and asked if anything was all set and if she needed anything else from me. She said she would call back, but never did, so I have no idea. 



emt308 said:


> I heard up to 150. I'm 20* and didn't get a call



That's a little bit of relief. But I wonder why someone in the 210s got a call and we didn't.


----------



## Emt1273 (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure if it'll help anyone else out, but just got my intake letter with a list number 10xx.

Goodluck


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 8, 2014)

Emt1273 said:


> Not sure if it'll help anyone else out, but just got my intake letter with a list number 10xx.
> 
> Goodluck



Hey man are you over or under 102X lol


----------



## Emt1273 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pretty much at 102x intake for nov 17th


----------



## curryb15 (Nov 8, 2014)

I need some help I'm on vacation in the Bahamas tills next Saturday and I just found out I have the medical early Friday morning. Does anyone know of they will reschedule?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 8, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> I need some help I'm on vacation in the Bahamas tills next Saturday and I just found out I have the medical early Friday morning. Does anyone know of they will reschedule?


.....


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 8, 2014)

They will reschedule just contact cid


----------



## nyy615 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm sure this has been talked about already, but I don't have much time and I just got my intake letter for Nov. 17th and it seems like a lot of candidates will be there as well.

What exactly does the intake interview consist of? Can somebody give me a run-down of what to expect?


----------



## johnny chimpo (Nov 9, 2014)

I heard from an instructor Jan 15th 2015 for the next class.


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey everyone.. hope everyone is enjoying the academy and doing well with your quizzes and PT.  It only gets easier from here !!...Question for any one here who has recently been hired... Did anyone at their orientation hear about a promotional exam in the near future ?


----------



## kettlebell (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright, took my psych. Now I just need the medical and to wait some more. Always waiting.


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Heard the next promotional filling could be early 2015


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 10, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> Heard the next promotional filling could be early 2015



how reliable was the source?


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Was told by somebody that works at cid


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gotcha thanks bro .. you just get hired ?


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 10, 2014)

Just a update i received my investigation letter this weekend. list number 102X. i would think they have to be getting towards the end of this exam.


----------



## billwill (Nov 10, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Just a update i received my investigation letter this weekend. list number 102X. i would think they have to be getting towards the end of this exam.



How many people total are on the list?


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 10, 2014)

billwill said:


> How many people total are on the list?


I cant remember exactly but i thought i read along time ago 1300 or so


----------



## billwill (Nov 10, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> how reliable was the source?


 Early 2015? I thought it would be at least 2016... They are not too far into the current firefighter list. I think they only up to like #2500 or so and they have a list of 40000 so why would they make a new list so soon??


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was told 2015 for the next application period. Just going on previous history it takes about 8 months to a year after that to give the test, then another 8 months to a year to grade the test. The current fdny exam expires in 2017 so I believe no promos would be hired before there list expires.


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 10, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> I was told 2015 for the next application period. Just going on previous history it takes about 8 months to a year after that to give the test, then another 8 months to a year to grade the test. The current fdny exam expires in 2017 so I believe no promos would be hired before there list expires.




Right.  Also the last filing period was July 2011.  If you go somewhat by the "projected" timeline, then 2015 seems like it will be the year for the ball to start rolling.


----------



## billwill (Nov 10, 2014)

Right, the exam date was 2/2012 though... and fdny says the exam is given every 4-5 years-- so that means the next text could be between 2/2016 and 2/2017--- So the filing period should be late 2015??


----------



## medic308 (Nov 10, 2014)

billwill said:


> How many people total are on the list?


Approx. 1400 as per DCAS automated system


----------



## Joperlow26 (Nov 11, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I handed in everything on time, I called my investigator and asked if anything was all set and if she needed anything else from me. She said she would call back, but never did, so I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a little bit of relief. But I wonder why someone in the 210s got a call and we didn't.


Yea I'm also list number 20* and I didn't get a call either.


----------



## billwill (Nov 11, 2014)

Joperlow26 said:


> Yea I'm also list number 20* and I didn't get a call either.



What did you score on the exam?


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the cross street to 9 Metrotech Center Brooklyn. I dont know what im doing wrong but the address is not coming up for me. I need to take the subway but can not seem to get the exact location.


----------



## DFD338 (Nov 11, 2014)

billwill said:


> What did you score on the exam?



I got an 85. Not sure how they arrange everyone who got the same score.


----------



## medic308 (Nov 11, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Does anyone know the cross street to 9 Metrotech Center Brooklyn. I dont know what im doing wrong but the address is not coming up for me. I need to take the subway but can not seem to get the exact location.


Cross street Myrtle Ave and Flatbush Ave NW corner


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tillary St will lead you right in front of Metrotech


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 13, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I got an 85. Not sure how they arrange everyone who got the same score.



They go by social security numbers.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm very lost,
No one here in the 200s got a call, including me (25x) 
I know someone in the low 200s who got a call, unless they lied to me.

Any way, it seems like they will call numbers ranging from 15X and up to around 400. 

A lot of talk is about the academy being in january, some say february, different investigators/instructors say different things

Jeez I'm lost haha, but if the academy is jan 15th, and calls go out two weeks prior, then we should start receiving calls end of december which is almost only one month away

All we can do is wait and that's it.and keep each other updated.


----------



## naps89 (Nov 13, 2014)

To those who have already been through the intake, did you need to bring dispositions from traffic tickets?


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 13, 2014)

naps89 said:


> To those who have already been through the intake, did you need to bring dispositions from traffic tickets?



Yup


----------



## naps89 (Nov 13, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Yup



Did you contact the courts or police departments to get them?


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 13, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Did you contact the courts or police departments to get them?



I had one from mta,so I went there.

You go where ever you got your ticket


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 13, 2014)

Where in the packet does it say to bring in any paperwork from traffic violations?


----------



## naps89 (Nov 13, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Where in the packet does it say to bring in any paperwork from traffic violations?



I'm getting mixed answers, my buddies on the job say just bring a driving abstract. I guess it just depends on the investigator. I'm just trying to get everything they could possibly ask for to avoid making multiple trips.


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 13, 2014)

naps89 said:


> I'm getting mixed answers, my buddies on the job say just bring a driving abstract. I guess it just depends on the investigator. I'm just trying to get everything they could possibly ask for to avoid making multiple trips.



Yea i see that on the last page for a check list for the investigator but does not show that you need to have one. I guess if you have points on your license or alot of tickets they need it then. I am gonna bring extra paperwork for them to use against me lol


----------



## naps89 (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone know how long the intake interview usually takes?


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes them to notify you if you have to go in to answer questions about your psychological?


----------



## nyy615 (Nov 15, 2014)

Only traffic violation is a speeding ticket in North Carolina. Do we have to include this?


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 15, 2014)

They're going to ask you to get a dmv report on your license .. if there's nothing on it then don't worry about it


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 15, 2014)

The FDNY pulls their own driving abstract, you just have to tell them about any tickets you have, not including parking tickets.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 15, 2014)

I spoke with a FDNY captain, this upcoming academy will have 160 people, 80 in each class instead of the usual 45. They are in dire need of people. If you work 911, you'll see plenty of bls ot on the MDT, ridiculous amounts.


----------



## steven9d3 (Nov 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I spoke with a FDNY captain, this upcoming academy will have 160 people, 80 in each class instead of the usual 45. They are in dire need of people. If you work 911, you'll see plenty of bls ot on the MDT, ridiculous amounts.



i heard the same thing about 160 people in the next class   I've heard people in the 800s have been scheduled for there psy and medical before christmas. Will be interesting what list number they reach


----------



## naps89 (Nov 19, 2014)

Is the intake first come, first serve? And how long does it generally take? Just trying to plan my day out, thanks in advance.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 19, 2014)

plan the whole day


----------



## Emt1273 (Nov 24, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Is the intake first come, first serve? And how long does it generally take? Just trying to plan my day out, thanks in advance.



Get there a hour early I got there 0710 for 0800 and was one of the first 6 to go up, I was out at 1130, also they make their own copies and yes I understand it says bring your own. But I'm telling you bring all ORIGINAL documents they make their own.


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 25, 2014)

Emt1273 said:


> Get there a hour early I got there 0710 for 0800 and was one of the first 6 to go up, I was out at 1130, also they make their own copies and yes I understand it says bring your own. But I'm telling you bring all ORIGINAL documents they make their own.


Exactly what he said. be a hour early, and do not forget any originals. I was the first one done it wasnt bad at all.


----------



## naps89 (Nov 28, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Exactly what he said. be a hour early, and do not forget any originals. I was the first one done it wasnt bad at all.



Yeah I was there last Friday, first one there lol. Anyone estimating a date when we could receive psych/medical letters?


----------



## SenorRojer (Nov 28, 2014)

Also bring your birth certificate when you go, and both EMT card and the one with scores. I had to go back with that stuff and a buddy of mine was never asked for his. Better to just bring them both in case. Not cool having to go back just for 5 minutes lol


----------



## billwill (Nov 29, 2014)

Is there any reason fdny is in such a need for emt's? Does that mean there will be a firefighter promo soon?


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2014)

billwill said:


> Is there any reason fdny is in such a need for emt's? Does that mean there will be a firefighter promo soon?



The promo is once every three to four years 

People move on to hospitals, NYPD, medics, go out of state, there is a high turnover


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's very difficult to stay on this job for 25 years


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> It's very difficult to stay on this job for 25 years



No it's not. I rather do this for 25 than let's say construction for 40 something years or sit in a cubicle until I'm 65,
You can't just stay an EMT. Move onto medic, rescue or hazmat, become a Lt, captain, chief etc. Cannot stay stagnant


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 29, 2014)

Do you work for the fire department now ? Let me know after that lol


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2014)

I do. Not for FDNY, but I do 911 for a hospital. I answer to conditions bosses and follow the FDNY GOP.
100 times better than transport, even though I'm one of the busiest units in Brooklyn.
As long as your following  protocol and not slacking, there are no problems, every conditions boss I met, has been nice and looks out for his units


----------



## Ryan815 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd just rather be a fireman in the long run .. I do love my job don't get me wrong and I enjoy it everyday I go to work but idk about all these years


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2014)

I myself might take the promotional


----------



## kettlebell (Dec 1, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> Do you work for the fire department now ? Let me know after that lol


Ha! Love this.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 1, 2014)

I work three different 911 trucks. If you plan on making ems your career, the best places are, in regards to pay, pension, retirement age, conditions etc.. Are

FDNY
LIJ
Presby

Mind you, lij and presby are still businesses, fdny is city, so it isn't about taking the patient to a certain hospital, or billing or cutting back costs, its providing vital services to the community. LIJ and presby are big companies, and they are life time, people who join, stay until retirement. I hate patient steering, I hate working for someone so I am waiting for fdny. All the side 911 I do, is because I hate dialysis derby, I won't volunteer and I want experience going to fdny


----------



## quidproquo (Dec 1, 2014)

curryb15 said:


> There was 16 of us I'm number 623


I'm #669 and I was told by my investigator, that I would be in the Feb. class. Still waiting....


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 2, 2014)

Received my Medical date Dec 19


----------



## naps89 (Dec 2, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> Received my Medical date Dec 19



Awesome, what's your list number range?


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 2, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Awesome, what's your list number range?


102X


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi I'm list number 240.5 on exam number 4004 what do you think my chances on getting in the January night class. I have read on here that the class will be bigger. I called my investigator and she told me my file was off her desk so I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.. Thanks for the help


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 3, 2014)

Your number is 240 and a half? Nice.
I'm 25X.  We are both getting into January, whether it is normal size class, 90 people or double 180 people.

File being of her desk meaning your file went for final review, they do that to everyone before calling for academy


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 3, 2014)

Any one heard when the next class is? Jan 15 or Feb?


----------



## IFR (Dec 4, 2014)

Has anyone heard if their current or previous employeers have been contacted yet for the upcoming class?


----------



## naps89 (Dec 4, 2014)

My current and previous employers all received letters


----------



## IFR (Dec 4, 2014)

naps89 said:


> My current and previous employers all received letters



Nice! When did they recieve the letters, and what's your list number?


----------



## naps89 (Dec 4, 2014)

IFR said:


> Nice! When did they recieve the letters, and what's your list number?



I'm pretty sure last Thursday, and list number 113X


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 4, 2014)

My employers never received letters.
Then again I only have 3 jobs and never been fired or quit, that might be a reason.

I also got confirmation the academy will be in February, exact day hasn't been scheduled

It'll most likely be the middle of the month, so we can expect calls late January early February


----------



## IFR (Dec 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> My employers never received letters.
> Then again I only have 3 jobs and never been fired or quit, that might be a reason.
> 
> I also got confirmation the academy will be in February, exact day hasn't been scheduled
> ...



There will be a January, February, and April class per CID.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 4, 2014)

IFR said:


> There will be a January, February, and April class per CID.



Who'd you speak with? I spoke with my investigator an hour ago and he said feb.

Each class is like two or three months, each class has pm and am, so how can they have three classes? One won't end before the next one begins


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 4, 2014)

That's not possible consider the academy is 9 weeks


----------



## IFR (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> That's not possible consider the academy is 9 weeks





lukgiel said:


> Who'd you speak with? I spoke with my investigator an hour ago and he said feb.
> 
> Each class is like two or three months, each class has pm and am, so how can they have three classes? One won't end before the next one begins



I also spoke with my investigator today, so I guess one of them has to be right haha. At least we got February confirmed. If they are hurting for people, and needed to run classes that close together, I'm sure they would have no problem making it happen. Different locations, etc.

With a department the size of FDNY it is definetly possible if they want to make it happen.


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't count on January .. you have to remember they're aren't only working on ems classes .. they're a fire probie class starting the end of this month also.  Most likely I'd say February is a safe bet for next class..


----------



## IFR (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> I wouldn't count on January .. you have to remember they're aren't only working on ems classes .. they're a fire probie class starting the end of this month also.  Most likely I'd say February is a safe bet for next class..



Time will tell.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 4, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Your number is 240 and a half? Nice.
> I'm 25X.  We are both getting into January, whether it is normal size class, 90 people or double 180 people.
> 
> File being of her desk meaning your file went for final review, they do that to everyone before calling for academy


That's great to hear... Do you have any idea what happens after you get the call?? Is there more interview or any more test?? And do we pay for anything like our uniforms and boots??


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 4, 2014)

There aren't any may interviews but yes you will have a lot more tests.


----------



## naps89 (Dec 4, 2014)

IFR said:


> There will be a January, February, and April class per CID.



I heard this from Peggy Quinn also


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 4, 2014)

naps89 said:


> I heard this from Peggy Quinn also


That was recently ?


----------



## naps89 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> That was recently ?



Last friday, 160 in each class. Take it with a grain of salt though, just what I heard


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 4, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Last friday, 160 in each class. Take it with a grain of salt though, just what I heard


She say anything about fire ?


----------



## naps89 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> She say anything about fire ?



Next class starting at the end of the month. I heard a rumor from my buddies OTJ of 3 classes a year with 2 week breaks in between, but I think it's all speculation at this point.


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 4, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Next class starting at the end of the month. I heard a rumor from my buddies OTJ of 3 classes a year with 2 week breaks in between, but I think it's all speculation at this point.


Yeah heard that too.  It's funny because even working this job, I still can't figure out what's going on lol


----------



## naps89 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> Yeah heard that too.  It's funny because even working this job, I still can't figure out what's going on lol



Yeah I hear you haha I hear different rumors all the time


----------



## johnny chimpo (Dec 4, 2014)

Like I said a couple pages ago I heard from an instructor the next emt class is January 15th 2015. Also it seems they have one in January's past. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## IFR (Dec 4, 2014)

If anyone will be moving from out of state or looking for a roommate in the next couple months, please let me know. I will be moving from Atlanta, GA and would love to get something figured out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 4, 2014)

johnny chimpo said:


> Like I said a couple pages ago I heard from an instructor the next emt class is January 15th 2015. Also it seems they have one in January's past. Of course I could be wrong.


Yeah I was told January by my investigator also... But who know


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 5, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> That's great to hear... Do you have any idea what happens after you get the call?? Is there more interview or any more test?? And do we pay for anything like our uniforms and boots??



You get a call.
You come to orientation and ID then you go to the quarter master for clothing, uniform and shoes.

Everything is free. Thank God isn't a private company haha


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 5, 2014)

IFR said:


> I also spoke with my investigator today, so I guess one of them has to be right haha. At least we got February confirmed. If they are hurting for people, and needed to run classes that close together, I'm sure they would have no problem making it happen. Different locations, etc.
> 
> With a department the size of FDNY it is definetly possible if they want to make it happen.



They can't have a different location.
They have fire at the rock and ems at the school in queens. They never had two classes consecutively. 

The first class will be either Jan or Feb and the next one it looks like April. All they can do is increase class size.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 5, 2014)

naps89 said:


> I heard this from Peggy Quinn also



We'll find out in a month haha


----------



## NYNJ (Dec 5, 2014)

I have also heard about an overlapping January and February class from people in the current class.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 5, 2014)

NYNJ said:


> I have also heard about an overlapping January and February class from people in the current class.



I hope so!!

While working an arrest earlier today, I looked at the FDNY medics and conditions and said " wish I could have that uniform" haha


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention, peqqy Is the coordinator. If she said there will be a class in Jan and feb , there will be


----------



## naps89 (Dec 5, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I forgot to mention, peqqy Is the coordinator. If she said there will be a class in Jan and feb , there will be



Hopefully! I'm list number 11XX so I don't expect a January, maybe a miracle for Feb


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 5, 2014)

naps89 said:


> Hopefully! I'm list number 11XX so I don't expect a January, maybe a miracle for Feb



Looks like the academy after January.
I wish you luck


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 8, 2014)

Could Calls start coming out the week of Christmas???


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 8, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Could Calls start coming out the week of Christmas???



I'm sure every investigator will be away on vacation


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 8, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm sure every investigator will be away on vacation


So it would be more like the first week in January...I doubt it would be the week before Christmas... And @lukgiel when you call dcas does it say ur not on outstanding certification?? Because that's what mine says but it was outstanding a couple of months ago when they were making calls for the last class...


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 8, 2014)

I wouldn't count on anything before the holidays are over.  Enjoy the time now with your families.  No news is good news..


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just got a call from an investigator, not the one I met with when I went down there. She was looking for a couple of things to finalize my paperwork. I asked her when the next academy might be, since I need to find a place, and she stated they are looking at Jan


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 9, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just got a call from an investigator, not the one I met with when I went down there. She was looking for a couple of things to finalize my paperwork. I asked her when the next academy might be, since I need to find a place, and she stated they are looking at Jan


That's great maybe there starting to look at people to start calling


----------



## IFR (Dec 9, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just got a call from an investigator, not the one I met with when I went down there. She was looking for a couple of things to finalize my paperwork. I asked her when the next academy might be, since I need to find a place, and she stated they are looking at Jan



Hey man, if your interested in a roommate, I will also be trying to find a place. Shoot me a PM if you'd like.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> That's great maybe there starting to look at people to start calling



Spoke with the investigator and she said the file was off her desk and onto review by a supervisor.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 11, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Spoke with the investigator and she said the file was off her desk and onto review by a supervisor.


Yeah mine is too.. Hope that means good news for January.. If you get the option you going night or day academy??


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would like to choose the night academy if possible. How about you?


----------



## billwill (Dec 12, 2014)

Did anybody that scored an 80 on the 2013 exam get into the October academy?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 12, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I would like to choose the night academy if possible. How about you?


 day because it works with my schedule at my other job..


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> day because it works with my schedule at my other job..



Yeah, my only concern with days is the traffic.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 13, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Yeah, my only concern with days is the traffic.


Traffic shouldn't be that bad if you leave a lil early and get there by 6.. I would be more worried about getting a parking spot in the afternoon my brother told me it was a nightmare some times Bc you have to wait for the guys in the day class to leave so that u can get a spot from them.. And if they stay late to study it gets really hard to get a spot


----------



## bam5 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good morning Everyone

Would like to know does anyone have the number
To call for outstanding or not ??   I misplace it 

Thanks


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 15, 2014)

bam5 said:


> Good morning Everyone
> 
> Would like to know does anyone have the number
> To call for outstanding or not ??   I misplace it
> ...



(212) 669-1357 is the number. When I called stated I was not outstanding and the last person they hired was list #150


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 15, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> (212) 669-1357 is the number. When I called stated I was not outstanding and the last person they hired was list #150



#25X
Not outstanding


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 15, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> #25X
> Not outstanding



Sorry, 17x and not outstanding. I'm hoping to be called soon. And I hope to see you in the academy!


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 15, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Sorry, 17x and not outstanding. I'm hoping to be called soon. And I hope to see you in the academy!



Likewise my friend


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone know what to wear to the Medical? Same as all others suits?


----------



## bam5 (Dec 15, 2014)

I just called the dcas number 
I am not outstanding 
List # 36x

I hoping for Jan 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 15, 2014)

We're all on "not outstanding" until they open the list and start the calls ,then the ones that have cleared everything will be switched to outstanding....(as per Fdny investigator V.Mason) ...for the last 2 classes I was switched to outstanding while the calls were made and then switched back after that...I'm pretty sure people through list #35x will be called for the academy...


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 16, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> We're all on "not outstanding" until they open the list and start the calls ,then the ones that have cleared everything will be switched to outstanding....(as per Fdny investigator V.Mason) ...for the last 2 classes I was switched to outstanding while the calls were made and then switched back after that...I'm pretty sure people through list #35x will be called for the academy...




I was always wondering why I was switches from not outstanding to oustanding and back and forth.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 16, 2014)

Also, its 80% sure there will be two classes, a january and February.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Also, its 80% sure there will be two classes, a january and February.



Heard from someone on here and from my friend on the job that there will be a class in Jan, Feb and March. Not sure how accurate that information is though.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 16, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Heard from someone on here and from my friend on the job that there will be a class in Jan, Feb and March. Not sure how accurate that information is though.



I spoke with an instructor, they are awaiting on funding for a Jan and Feb class, if it doesn't work, they will have just a Feb class


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 16, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I spoke with an instructor, they are awaiting on funding for a Jan and Feb class, if it doesn't work, they will have just a Feb class


I'm surprised there is question about a January class usually there is always a January class


----------



## medic308 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> I'm surprised there is question about a January class usually there is always a January class


You have to remember that the new mayor hates the emergency services so funding is really tight.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 17, 2014)

emt308 said:


> You have to remember that the new mayor hates the emergency services so funding is really tight.



Where did you get that information?


----------



## medic308 (Dec 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Where did you get that information?


Based off of his actions and the way he speaks about the police and fire department.

I am happy to continue this somewhere else as I see this conversation easily being steered off the main topic.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 17, 2014)

emt308 said:


> Based off of his actions and the way he speaks about the police and fire department.
> 
> I am happy to continue this somewhere else as I see this conversation easily being steered off the main topic.



I don't really read news paper articles nor watch the news. No surprise, we're the red headed step child of FDNY


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 17, 2014)

So does anyone know what to wear to the Medical?


----------



## NYNJ (Dec 17, 2014)

Dress nice, but a full suit probably wouldn't be the way to go since you need to get undressed, get an ekg, get blood drawn, etc. A nice shirt with slacks is better. And remember as always, plan on showing up extra early. There's always at least one that shows up late.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope some of you plan on being dispatchers, I heard that they will take a nice amount of people from the next class and put them in dispatch . they are in dire need of EMDs, and its two years before you can transfer to the streets


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 17, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I hope some of you plan on being dispatchers, I heard that they will take a nice amount of people from the next class and put them in dispatch . they are in dire need of EMDs, and its two years before you can transfer to the streets


I don't think that's entirely true... people who want to go to dispatch will undoubtedly be able to go.  However, people are needed in the streets as well.  2 years to transfer out? I don't think so.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 17, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> I don't think that's entirely true... people who want to go to dispatch will undoubtedly be able to go.  However, people are needed in the streets as well.  2 years to transfer out? I don't think so.



People who sign up for EMT don't plan on going to dispatch, and there is no civil exam for EMD. They are either put there by FDNY from the academy or people on light duty. In the current academy, they took some people (at random) and told them they will be EMDs, one kid even started crying. And two years because, probationary period is one year, and they don't want to teach you dispatching just to have you transfer out, hence two years. Contact anyone in the current academy class and they will confirm what I'm saying. 

It is easier for them to put out OT for the streets than mandate dispatchers .


----------



## NYNJ (Dec 17, 2014)

I heard the same thing from someone in the current class. They're supposedly gonna send a whole bunch of people to EMD in jan/feb, they're hurtin for dispatchers. 

Soooo happy hunger games, and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## IFR (Dec 17, 2014)

I would question the legality of this practice. Is pay different? Schedule? Does it have the same promotional opportunities (Fire)? 

NYNJ, where and who did you hear from that they will, "send a whole bunch of people to EMD in jan/feb"?


----------



## Crackcicle (Dec 17, 2014)

IFR said:


> I would question the legality of this practice. Is pay different? Schedule? Does it have the same promotional opportunities (Fire)?
> 
> NYNJ, where and who did you hear from that they will, "send a whole bunch of people to EMD in jan/feb"?


It's the same civil service title, pay and schedule. The only difference being that you're inside for your tour with scheduled breaks. You can still pick up shifts on a bus as overtime, though with the constant supply they have at EMD it might not make much sense. People in the field can not pick up shifts in emd. Medics can't be assigned to emd. It is not easy to get out of EMD to the field once you're there.


----------



## IFR (Dec 17, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> It's the same civil service title, pay and schedule. The only difference being that you're inside for your tour with scheduled breaks. You can still pick up shifts on a bus as overtime, though with the constant supply they have at EMD it might not make much sense. People in the field can not pick up shifts in emd. Medics can't be assigned to emd. It is not easy to get out of EMD to the field once you're there.



So if it is the same civil service title, you are still eligible to take the promotional exam to Fire right?


----------



## Crackcicle (Dec 17, 2014)

Unfortunately


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 18, 2014)

They can not deny you a promotion.  Everyone who attends the academy has the same training as anyone in EMD.  There were only about 5 people from my class who went to EMD.  The reason you can't do an overtime shift in EMD is because chances are you don't know how to use the computer system or dispatch ..


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ryan815 said:


> They can not deny you a promotion.  Everyone who attends the academy has the same training as anyone in EMD.  There were only about 5 people from my class who went to EMD.  The reason you can't do an overtime shift in EMD is because chances are you don't know how to use the computer system or dispatch ..


Was it their choice or were they mandated by Fdny ....


----------



## NYNJ (Dec 18, 2014)

This is not a new thing. EMD is one of the six places you can get sent to out of the EMS academy (the other 5 being divisions 1-5). Every class has some people who end up going to EMD, it's just that supposedly, this next class will have more than the usual amount going to EMD.


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Was it their choice or were they mandated by Fdny ....


I'm not sure to be honest... there's a few who I knew it was definitely their choice.  And yes NYNJ is correct.


----------



## billwill (Dec 19, 2014)

so if they have academies in january and febuary, will they be about halfway through the list before the April academy?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 20, 2014)

IFR said:


> So if it is the same civil service title, you are still eligible to take the promotional exam to Fire right?



Don't let em know that you're taking the back door. Lol it'll make your time there miserable


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 20, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Was it their choice or were they mandated by Fdny ....



I've heard they were mandated. 
I'm sure if they mandated two people, and two others in class said we wanna do end, they'd switch. I'd sure they rather have someone who wants to do it rather than someone who doesn't care and is looking for the first chance to get out


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 20, 2014)

IFR said:


> I would question the legality of this practice. Is pay different? Schedule? Does it have the same promotional opportunities (Fire)?
> 
> NYNJ, where and who did you hear from that they will, "send a whole bunch of people to EMD in jan/feb"?



I heard pay is higher, which is why people stay there, don't quote me on that.
I heard from people in the current class and people on streets. There is no civil for it, nor any hiring, hence why they use emt-s from the academy or people on light duty. 

Its hard to get out of dispatch, I'd quickly sign up for a medic class, and within a year I'd be out of emd and into a higher pay bracket


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 20, 2014)

At my medical yesterday they said there will be a February academy, nothing about a January one.


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 20, 2014)

And that was from Frank head of BHS.


----------



## IFR (Dec 20, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Don't let em know that you're taking the back door. Lol it'll make your time there miserable



The "backdoor" is not the sole reason for me wanting the job with EMS, and I will not widely publicize my interest in it. Though, due to the courts involvement in the hiring process for fire and the test being one you can no longer really study for, I think there will be an increase in the number of people taking this route to get to fire.


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 20, 2014)

To be honest .. no one really cares who wants to go to fire ... yeah don't walk in and yell it on your first day .. but all in all everybody can really care less


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 21, 2014)

SenorRojer said:


> And that was from Frank head of BHS.



I've heard so many different things about when the next academy is, from way too many different people. I'll believe what I hear when I get the call


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 21, 2014)

IFR said:


> The "backdoor" is not the sole reason for me wanting the job with EMS, and I will not widely publicize my interest in it. Though, due to the courts involvement in the hiring process for fire and the test being one you can no longer really study for, I think there will be an increase in the number of people taking this route to get to fire.



Its been like that for a long time. It was mostly used by minorities to get into fire, now that the test is easier and there's a quota, the ems way will be used by white guys and girls


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 21, 2014)

*So I spoke with some people today.  On the third day in the academy, you're given a sheet, you have 6 choices, each borough and EMD. You pick from fav to least fav. Some people pick EMD as first, and some have it as their second or third choice and most as the last choice. That there fills up the need for EMD. Unless they need more they will randomly pick people. You also have the choice to switch with a classmate, they do their best to accomodate and not put people who dont want it. If you're put into EMD randonly and want to leave, you can, they try not to hold you, even though they can delay your paperwork, but eventually you'll be switched to the road and they will fill your spot with someone who wants emd. So its not so bad for us, *


----------



## Robin25689 (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone know the deal with Emd? Like can they also do mutals (16 hour shifts) and if so are you able to sleep there?


----------



## Crackcicle (Dec 21, 2014)

Mutuals are at the discretion of your captain and their approval is based upon wind direction, temperature, and just about anything. You can't really rely on mutuals. There is nowhere to sleep at EMD as far as I know. Most stations don't really have spots for sleeping.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 21, 2014)

Crackcicle said:


> Mutuals are at the discretion of your captain and their approval is based upon wind direction, temperature, and just about anything. You can't really rely on mutuals. There is nowhere to sleep at EMD as far as I know. Most stations don't really have spots for sleeping.



I wouldn't be able to sit for 16hrs and dispatch in a busy system like nyc. Haha


----------



## Robin25689 (Dec 21, 2014)

Aww man. Well what would be my best bet at getting a mutal for BLS? I heard queens is known for mutals cus of all the LI guys. Anyone know how true this is and what stations/areas allow mutals (i live out on the far east end of LI)


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 21, 2014)

Robin25689 said:


> Aww man. Well what would be my best bet at getting a mutal for BLS? I heard queens is known for mutals cus of all the LI guys. Anyone know how true this is and what stations/areas allow mutals (i live out on the far east end of LI)



Everywhere allows mutuals, pending approval from the station captain. A lot of people do double double single. There's a few people who don't do it, they rather you bang out and take your tour. OT is plenty, so you should have no problem


----------



## bam5 (Dec 21, 2014)

So everyone 

Happy holidays

Did anyone get a call yet from  exam # 4004 

Since beginning of this month ???


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 21, 2014)

bam5 said:


> So everyone
> 
> Happy holidays
> 
> ...



For the academy? No
But people did get calls for psych and medical


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 22, 2014)

bam5 said:


> So everyone
> 
> Happy holidays
> 
> ...



The only call I've received recently is to get some final paperwork the investigator needed to pass off my file. I think most of us are waiting for an academy call now.


----------



## bam5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Good Morning

Thanks for the info 
My investigator   Just told me that my file  is off her desk. 

Hoping for Jan


----------



## phoppey (Dec 22, 2014)

As far as EMD goes I did hear they took about 30 people from this class that just graduated. I doubt All 30 wanted to go... But EMD is a cushy gig, alot of people do double double singles, and you get a 30 min break every hour and a half. Plus they have big tvs all around the place. And you get a little bit of a pay bump like and extra 200 per check.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 22, 2014)

phoppey said:


> As far as EMD goes I did hear they took about 30 people from this class that just graduated. I doubt All 30 wanted to go... But EMD is a cushy gig, alot of people do double double singles, and you get a 30 min break every hour and a half. Plus they have big tvs all around the place. And you get a little bit of a pay bump like and extra 200 per check.



10-6 for the voice


----------



## NYNJ (Dec 23, 2014)

So the last class graduated yesterday. And they won't be doing anything the week of Christmas. Think there's a chance of phone calls starting on Monday the 29th?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 23, 2014)

NYNJ said:


> So the last class graduated yesterday. And they won't be doing anything the week of Christmas. Think there's a chance of phone calls starting on Monday the 29th?



Yup, there's a chance calls will go out beginning of January, mind you, even though a class ended, they need to secure funding. 

Comissioner , current class and two investigators said January
My investigator, medical and a few others said February, so its 50/50

All we can do is wait


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Merry Christmas everyone



Merry Christmas too you too! More good news! Got another follow up phone call today. Told me they were going to run my drivers license, and I should hear back next week. Said the next academy is in January.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 24, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Merry Christmas too you too! More good news! Got another follow up phone call today. Told me they were going to run my drivers license, and I should hear back next week. Said the next academy is in January.



Sounds good, that is great news.
Are you done with the whole process? Anything left to do besides waiting?


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Sounds good, that is great news.
> Are you done with the whole process? Anything left to do besides waiting?



Just wait for the call. I didn't ask how many people were going to be in the academy or anything.  I almost pooped my pants when I saw the number, because I figured the next time I would hear back from them is when I would get the call. But I can wait another week


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 24, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just wait for the call. I didn't ask how many people were going to be in the academy or anything.  I almost pooped my pants when I saw the number, because I figured the next time I would hear back from them is when I would get the call. But I can wait another week



Congratulations. I haven't received a call, but I called my investigator a week ago after emailing some additional stuff and he said they have everything they need, when I asked about the academy, he said February.

Nonetheless, a lot of people said January, that's what I'm going with. It only makes sense that a class just finished and another one is going in now (in January)


----------



## Mugs89 (Dec 24, 2014)

#1xxx here. I remember Peggy telling us about a January, February, April academy at Intake. She added that the classes would be bigger than usual. So I am pretty sure we're all going to be looking at an academy very soon or at least sooner than normal at our respective numbers.

My investigator has been on me for some minor additional paperwork ASAP even at my high number, so it would enforce that they have multiple academies to fill up.

Also told me to look out for my mail, so I'm expecting Psych and Med in January.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 24, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Congratulations. I haven't received a call, but I called my investigator a week ago after emailing some additional stuff and he said they have everything they need, when I asked about the academy, he said February.
> 
> Nonetheless, a lot of people said January, that's what I'm going with. It only makes sense that a class just finished and another one is going in now (in January)




Yeah that's the thing. None of us know when the next academy is. Hopefully sooner than later, but I'll take whenever!


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 24, 2014)

Mugs89 said:


> #1xxx here. I remember Peggy telling us about a January, February, April academy at Intake. She added that the classes would be bigger than usual. So I am pretty sure we're all going to be looking at an academy very soon or at least sooner than normal at our respective numbers.
> 
> My investigator has been on me for some minor additional paperwork ASAP even at my high number, so it would enforce that they have multiple academies to fill up.
> 
> Also told me to look out for my mail, so I'm expecting Psych and Med in January.



My friend has a medical the first week of Jan and psych the second week, something along those lines and he's in the 1000s


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 27, 2014)

So I just heard, there will be two classes. One in January and one in February. The one in Jan, will be around 35 people and will be strictly EMD, you can still have OT, unlimited at EMD, capped at two road tours. The one in February will be 120 people and about 80% will be for the road. Plus minus.

From another higher up I heard there will be a Jan class, end of Jan.

Every time Als backs be up or I see a conditions boss I bombard them with questions lmao


----------



## Mugs89 (Dec 27, 2014)

I guess Peggy was right, that would mean the academy after the next two would be April. 

A solid 150 between the next two months, I wonder how deep in the list they'll get taking 150 people.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 27, 2014)

Mugs89 said:


> I guess Peggy was right, that would mean the academy after the next two would be April.
> 
> A solid 150 between the next two months, I wonder how deep in the list they'll get taking 150 people.



The general rule is, out of 3 people, 1 goes into the academy.


----------



## steven9d3 (Dec 28, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So I just heard, there will be two classes. One in January and one in February. The one in Jan, will be around 35 people and will be strictly EMD, you can still have OT, unlimited at EMD, capped at two road tours. The one in February will be 120 people and about 80% will be for the road. Plus minus.
> 
> From another higher up I heard there will be a Jan class, end of Jan.
> 
> Every time Als backs be up or I see a conditions boss I bombard them with questions lmao




How accurate is the January all going to emd? I know a handful of people that are off list 3024 and completed the process that won't be thrilled to be sitting at a desk all day. 

Just got off the phone with a source and they said "February will be the biggest class ever and will look into January "


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 28, 2014)

steven9d3 said:


> How accurate is the January all going to emd? I know a handful of people that are off list 3024 and completed the process that won't be thrilled to be sitting at a desk all day.
> 
> Just got off the phone with a source and they said "February will be the biggest class ever and will look into January "



What can you do, its the fire dept, if they need dispatchers, they will get them. I heard this from a few people on the road and a conditions boss.

What's your source? Retired captain, current EMT etc etc?


----------



## mr6890 (Dec 28, 2014)

I just got my psych for January 10th and medical for January 15th. My list # was 112X, I also heard there is an academy in Jan, Feb, and March.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything if they started calls this week?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Has anyone heard anything if they started calls this week?



It was Christmas and next week is new years. All the staff is on break until after new years


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

Also, if I get a phone call for the academy, before I even hang up, I'll post a status here haha


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Also, if I get a phone call for the academy, before I even hang up, I'll post a status here haha



Haha you bet I'll do the samething! So you don't think we'll hear anything til after the 1st?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Haha you bet I'll do the samething! So you don't think we'll hear anything til after the 1st?



My guess is mid January


----------



## Emt1273 (Dec 30, 2014)

List # 10xx finished the medical,  psych on the 10th. Just curious why I received 6 copies of my lab results in 6 different envelopes, any ideas?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

Emt1273 said:


> List # 10xx finished the medical,  psych on the 10th. Just curious why I received 6 copies of my lab results in 6 different envelopes, any ideas?



My guess it's a mistake


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 30, 2014)

With the large amount of people in the academy do you think we will have space, resources and as much time as past classes??? And I am guessing that with my list number 24x I doubt I'll make the first batch to be called in January...


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> With the large amount of people in the academy do you think we will have space, resources and as much time as past classes??? And I am guessing that with my list number 24x I doubt I'll make the first batch to be called in January...



I'm 25X, I'm sure we will make it. They stopped around 210 I believe. You have to account all the people DQ or who dropped out


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> With the large amount of people in the academy do you think we will have space, resources and as much time as past classes??? And I am guessing that with my list number 24x I doubt I'll make the first batch to be called in January...



In all honesty, I have no idea what's going on. So many people are saying different things on what they heard. No two stories are the same, so only time will tell.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I'm 25X, I'm sure we will make it. They stopped around 210 I believe. You have to account all the people DQ or who dropped out



When you call DCAS it says that the last number called was 156. At least that's what I think that number means


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> When you call DCAS it says that the last number called was 156. At least that's what I think that number means



Everyone is saying different versions, who knows, dcas might not be updated that often.

Like others said, we have to wait. We also have to make sure during lunch we have a table specifically for emtlife members


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Everyone is saying different versions, who knows, dcas might not be updated that often.
> 
> Like others said, we have to wait. We also have to make sure during lunch we have a table specifically for emtlife members



Hell yeah we do. What time are picking for the academy?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

Let's have a vote and see what the majority says 

Night class - pro, no traffic to and from the class.
                        Night classes are usually more relaxed 
                       Con - won't have much life in the day.
                           Parking at the academy will suck, you have yo wait for the morning class to leave 

Day class - pro - all the parking you can dream of
                     Con - morning rush hour traffic.

I'd rather do night, I'm a night person, my vote is for night


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 30, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Let's have a vote and see what the majority says
> 
> Night class - pro, no traffic to and from the class.
> Night classes are usually more relaxed
> ...



I agree with you. I'm probably going to pick night if I ever get called. I work overnights now so I'm used to working nights. Plus 3-11 still leaves you time to go out after if you want without having to worry about getting up early for class.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup. Lately all my tours have been 19:00 - 07:00.
I like the nights.

We need to find a bar open that late.

You'll make it, it's all waiting


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 31, 2014)

Just a update. Got my Psych on 1/10/14


----------



## kettlebell (Dec 31, 2014)

Emt1273 said:


> List # 10xx finished the medical,  psych on the 10th. Just curious why I received 6 copies of my lab results in 6 different envelopes, any ideas?



I never received any lab results after my medical. Is this a thing? Did everyone else receive their results as well?


----------



## SenorRojer (Dec 31, 2014)

kettlebell said:


> I never received any lab results after my medical. Is this a thing? Did everyone else receive their results as well?


Yep i received mine Monday. But with only one copy. The second page said my results are in acceptable limits. It says you just get a copy to share with your Physician if you want.


----------



## IFR (Dec 31, 2014)

Just got the call. Three classes. January 12th (All EMD), January 26th (All EMD), and February 9th (50/50). They let you pick.


----------



## NYNJ (Dec 31, 2014)

They let you pick between EMD and the 50/50 class?


----------



## IFR (Dec 31, 2014)

NYNJ said:


> They let you pick between EMD and the 50/50 class?



Yes they let you pick one of the three.


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 31, 2014)

First I've ever heard of them doing it this way.  Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## kettlebell (Dec 31, 2014)

IFR said:


> Just got the call. Three classes. January 12th (All EMD), January 26th (All EMD), and February 9th (50/50). They let you pick.


So what you are telling is that the first two academies are strictly dispatchers (EMD) and then the third is a 50/50 mix of EMTs and dispatchers? I knew that FDNY needed dispatchers but that seems like an a lot to me.


----------



## Mugs89 (Dec 31, 2014)

One of the FDNY EMT's at my volly said there starting to bolster up the force. Phasing out the need for the hospitals and volunteer. It looks like they're doing just that.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

IFR said:


> Just got the call. Three classes. January 12th (All EMD), January 26th (All EMD), and February 9th (50/50). They let you pick.



What was your list number?


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

Come on guys if you say you got a call for the academy, give us your list # so the rest knows where they stand


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just got the call. Took Jan 12, 3-11. Every academy is EMD right no . List number 17x


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

Two of my friends also got called, not sure what their list numbers are. We can expect more calls to go out after new years,


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just got the call. Took Jan 12, 3-11. Every academy is EMD right no . List number 17x



Congrats


----------



## Robin25689 (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Just got the call. Took Jan 12, 3-11. Every academy is EMD right no . List number 17x[/QUOT
> 
> DFD so that means that you are going to do EMD?


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Congrats



Thanks. WHEN you get the call, what date are you picking? She said its better to pick the 12th because it goes from EMT academy to EMD school to working. With the 24th its EMD school then EMT academy later.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

[QUOTE="Robin25689, post: 557213, member: 26013]DFD so that means that you are going to do EMD?[/quote]

Yeah, but the next 3 academies are all EMD


----------



## IFR (Dec 31, 2014)

After talking with Peggy Quinn, EMD doesn't sound bad at all. Especially if your goals involve promoting to fire. 

My list number was above 100 on list 3024. 

I did not get numbers on how many would be in each class, but it is possible the first two classes of strictly EMD will be small classes.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> [QUOTE="Robin25689, post: 557213, member: 26013]DFD so that means that you are going to do EMD?



Yeah, but the next 3 academies are all EMD[/QUOTE]

Isn't the one in Feb 50/50 ? I heard in past academies they decided by the last 5 of your social


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Thanks. WHEN you get the call, what date are you picking? She said its better to pick the 12th because it goes from EMT academy to EMD school to working. With the 24th its EMD school then EMT academy later.



Either the 12th, like you said or February


----------



## Robin25689 (Dec 31, 2014)

IFR said:


> After talking with Peggy Quinn, EMD doesn't sound bad at all. Especially if your goals involve promoting to fire.
> 
> My list number was above 100 on list 3024.
> 
> I did not get numbers on how many would be in each class, but it is possible the first two classes of strictly EMD will be small classes.



What did she have to say about EMD? Im stuck in the middle between emt-EMD. So anything you know would help me out.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

So I just called dcas, and it says I'm " not outstanding "

What is it for you guys ?


----------



## billwill (Dec 31, 2014)

Did Peggy Quinn say anything about the next promo exam to firefight?


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> So I just called dcas, and it says I'm " not outstanding "
> 
> What is it for you guys ?



I called yesterday and it said not outstanding not sure what it was before they called me. 

And bill will yeah she talked about it. She didn't say much other than it will be in 2017. Which for me outs me over the age cutoff


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I called yesterday and it said not outstanding not sure what it was before they called me.
> 
> And bill will yeah she talked about it. She didn't say much other than it will be in 2017. Which for me outs me over the age cutoff



Did you take the open competitive last given? You can be 28 the day you take the test, and you can even be 30 when they call you, as long as you are under the cutoff age when you file for the test


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> Did you take the open competitive last given? You can be 28 the day you take the test, and you can even be 30 when they call you, as long as you are under the cutoff age when you file for the test



I did not take the test


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I did not take the test



You can always be a rescue medic if you don't make it to the next upgrade.
Sorry dude


----------



## billwill (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD it could still be earlier... How sure was she? The filing period could be well before the promo exam.


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

billwill said:


> DFD it could still be earlier... How sure was she? The filing period could be well before the promo exam.



Not sure how sure she was. Just hope they have the filing period before I hit 30


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone that got the call today, did you ask the pay and shift hours? Totally too excited to ask


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> Anyone that got the call today, did you ask the pay and shift hours? Totally too excited to ask



I'm sure all that will be talked about in the academy.
I'm sure the investigators don't know


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

How awesome is it to get a call right before new years? Haha


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> How awesome is it to get a call right before new years? Haha



I'm still in disbelief that it happened! Haha. Hope you get called and pick jan 12 so I know at least a couple of people!


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

DFD338 said:


> I'm still in disbelief that it happened! Haha. Hope you get called and pick jan 12 so I know at least a couple of people!



Hell yeah, my friend woke me up telling me he got a call, I was like no way haha, I can't wait to get mind, any day now


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also IFR what academy did you pick?


----------



## Ryan815 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm sure the next promo will be before 17... the current list expires mid 17..


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

Promos are given before the open competitive


----------



## IFR (Dec 31, 2014)

As far as the promo goes, I would be really suprised if it wasn't offered before 2017. The current list will expire in June of 2017. From what I have heard, they try to always maintain a list they can draw from. I would expect the NOE and filling period in 2016 at the latest. Also, there has been rumors from multiple different sources indicating they could offer another promotional in 2015. This is all speculation and time will tell, don't get down yet though. There are two years, a lot can happen in two years. 

I took the class on the 26th. I am coming from out of state, and the 12th was just wasn't realistic for me given the choice.


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

For the two people here who received a call, was it your investigator or someone else who called you?


----------



## DFD338 (Dec 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> For the two people here who received a call, was it your investigator or someone else who called you?



Peggy Quinn called me. She said she was going to email me a whole bunch of stuff so I'm still waiting on that to come in. Hopefully the email will answer a lot of my questions


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

Gotcha.


----------



## steven9d3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Promo test is given same time as the open competitive and I would assume the test will be given some time before the current list expire due to grading the new test which takes 8 months to a year and process canadaintes for upcoming Fire classes


----------



## Ttperez40 (Dec 31, 2014)

Any clue how long we have to stay as emds before we can transfer to the streets?? I know I may not have much choice but I hope we can get out if we really don't like it...


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

Ttperez40 said:


> Any clue how long we have to stay as emds before we can transfer to the streets?? I know I may not have much choice but I hope we can get out if we really don't like it...



I heard probationary period is a year, also you can file for a transfer the first day you're there. They will delay your paperwork since they need dispatchers. They can't hold you forever


----------



## lukgiel (Dec 31, 2014)

lukgiel said:


> I heard probationary period is a year, also you can file for a transfer the first day you're there. They will delay your paperwork since they need dispatchers. They can't hold you forever


Scratch that, it's two years


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Also, happy new years everyone


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years, I guess we can say with confidence that we're all going to be employees within the the year.

And don't forget this message board when your in the academy. We demand updates!


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Happy New Years, I guess we can say with confidence that we're all going to be employees within the the year.
> 
> And don't forget this message board when your in the academy. We demand updates!



What message board ?


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Happy New Years, I guess we can say with confidence that we're all going to be employees within the the year.
> 
> And don't forget this message board when your in the academy. We demand updates!



I already forgot it


----------



## mr6890 (Jan 1, 2015)

so if the next academies are all EMD and 1 50/50, when are they going to have the next full class of all regular road emts?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> so if the next academies are all EMD and 1 50/50, when are they going to have the next full class of all regular road emts?



In every class a small group goes to emd, but those people select it on the sheet, instead of a battalion, they pick emd

Next academy might be April


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 1, 2015)

The next one has to be April. Everything Peggy has said, has been true so far. January, February, and April.

Maybe this is the silver lining with a high number. I really want to be outside so EMD wouldn't be for me. But at the same time I wouldn't turn down these upcoming academies for that reason.


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 1, 2015)

For those that got the call did the attachments from the email work.because the ones I got did not work


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

DFD338 said:


> For those that got the call did the attachments from the email work.because the ones I got did not work



Do you have the right program to open them? .word, .PDF etc?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if they take the whole two weeks to make calls or they are usually done in a few days


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 1, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Do you have the right program to open them? .word, .PDF etc?



Yeah I had Adobe open it. It was missing one page from one and the other attachment was missing everything


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

DFD338 said:


> Yeah I had Adobe open it. It was missing one page from one and the other attachment was missing everything



Do you have Peggy's number? Call her back and have her re send it


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 1, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Do you have Peggy's number? Call her back and have her re send it



By the time I got it last night it was after office hours. And I think they're closed today because when I called no one picked up any of the lines


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know what time cid opens tomorrow?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

DFD338 said:


> By the time I got it last night it was after office hours. And I think they're closed today because when I called no one picked up any of the lines



I'm sure they will resume Friday making the calls, so you should call her on friday


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm curious to see if they are going to make calls until they fill up the 3 upcoming class or just until the first janurary class is filled


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Probably all three, they give people choices, and I'm sure after a while people will only have one choice because the rest is filled up, just Luke they did with past classes, where they give you a choice of a day or night class


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 1, 2015)

They have 3 classes at various times going, so I'm guessing those calls are going to be for a while. Extremely curious to see what number they eventually get to.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Once I get a call or one of my friends does, I'll post here


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Who here is between 200 and 270? Just so we know, and can keep in contact in case one of us gets a call and the other doesn't . thanks


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in the 270's. If I get a call I'll post.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm 244.5


----------



## andres R (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys if you get the call..welcome aboard! First time I heard they are doing only EMD first.. maybe because the shortage of dispatchers.. EMD sucks because you are not on the strests but in the other hand you will make more money (unlimited OT) and you can have time to study or go to school... To all welcome to the FDNY


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

andres R said:


> Hey guys if you get the call..welcome aboard! First time I heard they are doing only EMD first.. maybe because the shortage of dispatchers.. EMD sucks because you are not on the strests but in the other hand you will make more money (unlimited OT) and you can have time to study or go to school... To all welcome to the FDNY



I will re read your email when I get the phone, which I am hoping is later or Monday.
Personally, I don't think emd sucks, biggest pro is you don't deal with edps intox abd pain and drugs all night long, that makes up 90% of my calls on any given night working Brooklyn central. Also winter is coming hahaha

Thanks for the encouraging words!
I believe you're in fdny now?


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> I'm in the 270's. If I get a call I'll post.



Johnny what did you score on the exam to get list #27*


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

just got the call   I'm off the old list 3024


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

starts jan 12th night class only "3 months emt school and 3 months dispatcher school"


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

steven9d3 said:


> starts jan 12th night class only "3 months emt school and 3 months dispatcher school"



were you on the current list as well?


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

yes in the 400s


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

steven9d3 said:


> yes in the 400s



what did you score on the exam to get that list #???


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

75 but they called me off exam 3024 not 4004


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

6 months of school? That's a while.


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

thats what i was told


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> 6 months of school? That's a while.



who cares you getting paid the whole time


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I can confirm


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

3 months of ems in queen
3 months of emd in metro tech


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

steven9d3 said:


> starts jan 12th night class only "3 months emt school and 3 months dispatcher school"


So there is no morning class for January 12? This is retarted the whole way FDNY is doing this...so making 3 classes within a month but only one tour? And this whole emd bs.....


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

"who cares you getting paid the whole time"


agreed


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 2, 2015)

Some people are saying that the feb class is EMD only, some are saying its 50/50. Which one is it? (Preferably from a reliable source like Peggy Quinn)

Has anyone gotten a phone call yet who ISN'T going to an all EMD class?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

U can still opt for the 50/50 class in February. So it's not 100 percent that you have to dispatch.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> U can still opt for the 50/50 class in February. So it's not 100 percent that you have to dispatch.



They let you pick if you wanna dispatch, a lot of people pick it. And if they are still missing people, they will start taking people based on the last 5 of your social security.

Emd is not bad, great if you wanna do medic school or college


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

But why the two indiviudal academies that are dispatch only....we must be wrong in our thoughts maybe its not confirmed ? And I'm sure if my number is reached for these academy classes I Wont have that choice...I'm 49x


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> But why the two indiviudal academies that are dispatch only....we must be wrong in our thoughts maybe its not confirmed ? And I'm sure if my number is reached for these academy classes I Wont have that choice...I'm 49x



Because fdny needs dispatchers. A lot of them are now retiring, moving to the road, they want to cut back on OT etc.
It's 100% confirmed. 

Every academy takes dispatchers. They give you a paper, and you can select which battalion you want to work, emd is a choice on it, some select it as their number one, some don't . 
But in every class, a few people go to emd


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Because fdny needs dispatchers. A lot of them are now retiring, moving to the road, they want to cut back on OT etc.
> It's 100% confirmed.
> 
> Every academy takes dispatchers. They give you a paper, and you can select which battalion you want to work, emd is a choice on it, some select it as their number one, some don't .
> But in every class, a few people go to emd


I'm aware of that but to have a two whole academys full for it ? ...look at all the ot on the kdt also...they still need a ton of people too


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> I'm aware of that but to have a two whole academys full for it ? ...look at all the ot on the kdt also...they still need a ton of people too



There's always ot on the kdt. 
You can have less road crews, you just put out one or two units less. You need dispatchers, other wose, who will monitor and assign calls?


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info lukgiel and mugs. 

Just out of curiosity, anybody know how many people will be in the two EMD classes, and the 50/50 class? I'm assuming the EMD classes will be significantly smaller.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 2, 2015)

billwill said:


> Johnny what did you score on the exam to get list #27*


80.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

35 in each emd class, so that's 70.

No idea on the Feb 50/50 class, it is supposed to be big. 
Maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

prob around 200 total for all 3 classes


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heard 120-130 for February but it's just a rumor so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree on the estimate of around 200~, so if that's the case about 500-600 list numbers should be gone through?


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

hopefully 800 list numbers lol


----------



## B7ice (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got off the phone with a Investigator Myers, she offered me the January 12th & February 9th class. The Jan 12th class is going to be all EMD, It is 3 Months of emt school and 3 months for emd school. If you do work emd you get a extra 2,000 a year (approx $1 a hour lol) and you have to give them two years before you can be transferred to the road.  She also told me that there trying to have a class that starts Feb 9th that is going to be 50/50 (and they will decided in the academy if your gonna be on the road or dispatching) that I can be put on the list for if I was interested in, but they can't officially stay they are having a Feb class and if they do they will start making phone calls in 2-2 1/2 weeks. She never said anything to me regarding a Jan 26th class. Im list #210 from Exam #4004.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

So they went through at least 60 numbers. Since last appointed was around 150 off of #4004


----------



## billwill (Jan 2, 2015)

B7ice said:


> I just got off the phone with a Investigator Myers, she offered me the January 12th & February 9th class. The Jan 12th class is going to be all EMD, It is 3 Months of emt school and 3 months for emd school. If you do work emd you get a extra 2,000 a year (approx $1 a hour lol) and you have to give them two years before you can be transferred to the road.  She also told me that there trying to have a class that starts Feb 9th that is going to be 50/50 (and they will decided in the academy if your gonna be on the road or dispatching) that I can be put on the list for if I was interested in, but they can't officially stay they are having a Feb class and if they do they will start making phone calls in 2-2 1/2 weeks. She never said anything to me regarding a Jan 26th class. Im list #210 from Exam #4004.




 what list # are you?


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

This **** is so weird lol, but nonetheless, which one did you take b7ice? and congrats


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 2, 2015)

billwill said:


> what list # are you?



Read his last sentence haha. He's #210.


----------



## B7ice (Jan 2, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> This **** is so weird lol, but nonetheless, which one did you take b7ice? and congrats


i'm going to take my chance's with the February class. I'm going to work my current job on the side after the academy and If i wanna do that I don't think they will enjoy me giving them a week notice lol


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

B7ice said:


> i'm going to take my chance's with the February class. I'm going to work my current job on the side after the academy and If i wanna do that I don't think they will enjoy me giving them a week notice lol


gotcha, ofcourse when they get up to us this whole thing is mixed up.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

A friend of mine who's in the 170s, and another 150s, when they received a call two days ago, Peggy Quinn called them, and they were given 3 choices, either the 2 in Jan or the one in feb


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like your gonna be up to the plate soon Lukgiel. Getting closer to ur number.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't get Into the July class
I didn't get into the October class

I swear if I get missed by a few numbers again
(They just called #210)

I will be very mad


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

If I don't get a call by 4, I am going to call my investigator.
I have this weird feeling they have the wrong #/ which I know isn't true haha


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

There's no way u don't get a call soon with ur number. If so that would mean a long wait for all of us.


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

lukgiel is definitely getting in...me..not so sure with 49x


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 2, 2015)

Lukgiel, you're not outstanding right?

I'm 34* and not outstanding


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

U never know, I mean they extended the filing period for last years exam to two months. That can only mean that they anticipate going through 4004 pretty quick.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

When I called dcas yesterday, I was not outstanding, they update every Sunday so this Sunday it might be diff, but I believe a few people who were called were also not outstanding, usually when people get called they are outstanding


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought it was the other way around, as in, say a payment. If you have an outstanding payment you have something due, so when they tell you you're current status is not outstanding, I think that is the good one


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> I thought it was the other way around, as in, say a payment. If you have an outstanding payment you have something due, so when they tell you you're current status is not outstanding, I think that is the good one



No one knows for sure, no one has the correct definition. But that is he current understanding. Because right before they start calling, dcas changes it to outstanding


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

I just spoke with my investigator, I called them

They said " a number of calls went out, when they reach your file for final review, they will see about calling you "


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm glad my investigator answers his phone, that's why I like him


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

A friend of mine, mid 21X got a call, he's going in the 12th


----------



## IFR (Jan 2, 2015)

I been working a lot, but I just wanted to take a moment and share all the info I had for those of you still waiting for the call.

I was called by Peggy Quinn and offered the job on Wednesday (12/31/14). She offered me January 12th (All EMD). This class will start with EMT at Fort Totten, then go straight into the EMD training. She offered me January 26th (All EMD). This class will start with EMD training, then go work at EMD, then within 2 years will go to Fort Totten and do EMT. She also offered me February 9th (Approximately 50/50 split). She said it will not be exactly 50/50, but somewhere close. This class will start with EMT at Fort Totten, then some will go to the street and others will go to EMD training.

EMD will require a two year commitment. 6 months training, and 1.5 years working EMD. After that time frame you may elect to stay in EMD or pick which other division you would like to work in. EMD comes with an additional $1,000 per year and 10 college credits (for the training).

They are recommending EMD to people interested in the promotional path to fire. They said they are doing this for several reasons; less chance of being injured, less disciplinary issues/complaints from the public, and easier to stay on a consistent fitness regimen.

The January 12th class is almost full (per Peggy Quinn today). They will then continue calling to fill the January 26th and February 9th class.

My list number was above 100 on list 3024, with a score of 85.

My current status on DCAS's automated line is "not currently on an outstanding certification".

I am coming from out of state, and elected to take the January 26th class.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 2, 2015)

My list number is 82x so whose is also done with the process and is not on the outstanding cert list. Would anyone know a guessamation when I would go for a class?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking at past trends a # in the 800's would be summer. Maybe earlier since it seems that there's more classes than usual this year.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Looking at past trends a # in the 800's would be summer. Maybe earlier since it seems that there's more classes than usual this year.


Well my investigator told me my file is going for review today


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

That's sick, maybe your looking at April. It would be crazy if you got into January or February.


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 2, 2015)

IFR, that post cleared up a whole lot. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is what I heard true in that dispatchers can pick up ambulance OT?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, I remember someone mentioning that. However that would seem to only apply to dispatchers that went through the EMT academy. The above post stated that the later January class will go through the EMT academy at a later time so they prolly won't be doing emt tours without having first done the academy.


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Yes, I remember someone mentioning that. However that would seem to only apply to dispatchers that went through the EMT academy. The above post stated that the later January class will go through the EMT academy at a later time so they prolly won't be doing emt tours without having first done the academy.



I'm in the first academy so I'll be done with EMT school first. If that's true I'll eat up as much OT as I can get! That is if it's true.


----------



## True42 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lukgiel.. I've been following this post since May. Just haven't commented much. I hope you get your call! You deserve it man!


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 2, 2015)

He definitely does.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words guys. I wish you both get the call asap.


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about EMD shifts?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good Morning

First I like to say Happy New Year  to All

For those who got the calls Best of luck to you
For those who will get the call Good Luck

I want to take this time and thank everyone for your posting 
I cant log on all the time but your info  help me everyday


BAM 

Exam # 4004
List 36X


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

I have received my call, today at 11:15 and have chose January 12th class


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sick!!! Finally. I didn't know they were open on Saturdays.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

Idk might be a select few who come in on Saturdays .

She mentioned I'll receive my email by the end of the day.

Anyone else had to wait for it?


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 3, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Idk might be a select few who come in on Saturdays .
> 
> She mentioned I'll receive my email by the end of the day.
> 
> Anyone else had to wait for it?


Did they mention anything different or was the info the same as everyone else's...and are all the classes still open?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

Same as others, but I was offered either jan 12 or to defer until February


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 3, 2015)

List #48x here. Congrats and all the best of luck to all that have been called so far. Also, thank you for all the great info so far. Hopefully I won't be that far behind you guys.


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 3, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> List #48x here. Congrats and all the best of luck to all that have been called so far. Also, thank you for all the great info so far. Hopefully I won't be that far behind you guys.


goodluck to you ! I'm 49x here


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

Weird, I received two emails from FDNY, one is a instructional letter, and a second email, which is blank, just FDNY overhead and nothing else


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

Update:

I finally got the email to open, one is a congratulation letter, other is a instructional letter

If anyone is missing the instructional letter, I can forward it to you.

Does any one have the paper that states which documents for work eligibility I can bring, and "designation of beneficiary form" that can forward it to me?

Thanks PM me


----------



## True42 (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats Lukgiel and to everyone else who received a call. Study hard guys!


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

This forum should have it's own subsection, FDNY


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 3, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Update:
> 
> I finally got the email to open, one is a congratulation letter, other is a instructional letter
> 
> ...



Woohooo! Congrats buddy! Samething happened to me, I ended up calling and having them fax over a copy of it. http://imgur.com/CI0o894 that's what you need to bring


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 3, 2015)

So what number would they be up too now


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

280 or so


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 3, 2015)

As long as they keep running up the list


----------



## bam5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey lukgiel

Want to wish you good luck 
It was a pleasure  to follow u
On this forum 

Please keep us updated 

And how did u received the call on house phone or cell

Bam5


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm really interested in how many people have failed/passed everything and how many actually take it....praying they just keep moving along and reach my number this time around I don't think I can wait anymore


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey lukgiel
> 
> Want to wish you good luck
> It was a pleasure  to follow u
> ...





Thank you, it was my pleasure to update this forum with info I learned/heard. I will keep updating on how the academy is going, maybe like a journal?

I was called on my cell phone.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> I'm really interested in how many people have failed/passed everything and how many actually take it....praying they just keep moving along and reach my number this time around I don't think I can wait anymore



I guess, the general rule is 1/3rd make it to the  academy


----------



## Robin25689 (Jan 3, 2015)

You guys know if emd has beds there that you can sleep in between shifts once in a while. Only asking because I live 100 miles from metro tech one way.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> You guys know if emd has beds there that you can sleep in between shifts once in a while. Only asking because I live 100 miles from metro tech one way.



I'm pretty siret they don't 

Your best bet would be to move closer, that's some travel there


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 3, 2015)

I didn't get a call yet.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 3, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> I didn't get a call yet.



What's your number


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey everyone . Just curious about the civil service exam.. how often is it given and should you take immediately after receiving your emt cert? My goal is to get to the FDNY as smoothly as possible. I want to take the next available exam and checked the website and the last one was given around September. I'm really new at this so I'm just trying to get some basic info. Thanks!


----------



## Robin25689 (Jan 4, 2015)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Hey everyone . Just curious about the civil service exam.. how often is it given and should you take immediately after receiving your emt cert? My goal is to get to the FDNY as smoothly as possible. I want to take the next available exam and checked the website and the last one was given around September. I'm really new at this so I'm just trying to get some basic info. Thanks!


Once you get your emt card call fdny and give them your info. Then wait for the next civil service exam which should be given around September 2015. And it's about a 1-2 year wait from the exam until hire.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 4, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Once you get your emt card call fdny and give them your info. Then wait for the next civil service exam which should be given around September 2015. And it's about a 1-2 year wait from the exam until hire.



You don't have to call them, just apply for the exam, which is given once a year, usually September.

This thread has almost 140 pages, it answers every question you may think of.

Welcome to emtlife. And good luck


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Jan 4, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> You don't have to call them, just apply for the exam, which is given once a year, usually September.
> 
> This thread has almost 140 pages, it answers every question you may think of.
> 
> Welcome to emtlife. And good luck


Thanks so much! I just have two more questions if you don't mind answering! The exam asks questions about your education and experience? And did you have a similar experience with a 1-2 year wait time?


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Jan 4, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> You don't have to call them, just apply for the exam, which is given once a year, usually September.
> 
> This thread has almost 140 pages, it answers every question you may think of.
> 
> Welcome to emtlife. And good luck


Oh whoops sorry I didn't see your description there at the bottom that is so helpful lol


----------



## Robin25689 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone know how many numbers are on exam 4004 all together ?


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 4, 2015)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Thanks so much! I just have two more questions if you don't mind answering! The exam asks questions about your education and experience? And did you have a similar experience with a 1-2 year wait time?



I don't have any ambulance time bit I've been a volunteer fire fighter for 4 years and have evoc, hazmat ops and was an EMT for a year at time of submitting for the list. I applied in september 2013 and will be in the academy starting on the 12th. You get a higher score for having various certificates and being an EMT for x,y,z years. Like 0-12 months gives you 5 points, 1-4 years gives 10, and 5+ gives 15. I can't remember the exact values but you get the concept. I'll find you the page that has the exact values when I get home


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 4, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Anyone know how many numbers are on exam 4004 all together ?



Around 1450ish


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 4, 2015)

Calls going out today ?


----------



## mr6890 (Jan 4, 2015)

I talked to a conditions boss last night at work and he said the next full class is April of all road tours. idk how accurate that is... Also when I called DCAS last month for something they said they already appointed 700 people off list 4004.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 4, 2015)

I doubt on a Sunday, but they called Lukgiel on a Saturday so who knows. But they should be in full swing this week with no holidays slowing them. 

I called DCAS today, and it says last appointed was 156.


----------



## Joperlow26 (Jan 4, 2015)

I got the call on Friday, I'm number 204 I deferred to February, I figured I'd give it a shot to get on the road with the 50/50 class but if I have to do EMD no big deal. I asked the lady like four times your going to call me back for February to make sure I was going to get a call back.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 4, 2015)

I got the call yesterday too..but they could not give me the offer because they needed confirmation that my Emt card was up to date but mr.myers told me to listen for a call Monday ..I'm picking the February class though...


----------



## mr6890 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I doubt on a Sunday, but they called Lukgiel on a Saturday so who knows. But they should be in full swing this week with no holidays slowing them.
> 
> I called DCAS today, and it says last appointed was 156.


 
i dont think DCAS was open on a Sunday?


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 4, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> i dont think DCAS was open on a Sunday?


They update the automated phone line on Sundays.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just called dcas, it's updated for today but it still says only 156 were appointed


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder how the parking is at .metro tech for emds


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think its gonna be a while before we know how far they got, or how far they will get after filling the classes.

And parking at downtown Brooklyn cant be good, best to use transit.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 4, 2015)

Parking sucks there, but I've been lucky lately parking there. FDNY ems stations, even in Manhattan, have their own parking, so maybe FDNY at metrotech gives discounted parking at the nearby garages. 
Granted, I only live a few stops away, I have public transportation.

On the other hand, we can wear the uniform reporting to and from work, so it'll be easy to hit on girls haha,


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Atlantic terminal isn't far from metro tech


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know what number they are up to on list 4004. My number is in the 260's and I have not heard anything yet. I call my investigator and she tells me that they don't have the list yet, I call the academy and they tell me the same. They said  a lot of staff were out due to the holiday. I heard that they might take 90 for January and then another 90 for February. They might even have a March class. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## billwill (Jan 5, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Does anyone know what number they are up to on list 4004. My number is in the 260's and I have not heard anything yet. I call my investigator and she tells me that they don't have the list yet, I call the academy and they tell me the same. They said  a lot of staff were out due to the holiday. I heard that they might take 90 for January and then another 90 for February. They might even have a March class. Any information will be greatly appreciated.



They are up to 250 or so. They haven't filled the January class yet so still more calls will go. Maybe they will be finish at list #400 after January and Feb class???


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2015)

That is great, Thanks so much bill, They are close to my number


----------



## FdEmt51 (Jan 5, 2015)

i am 28x, have not received Anything yet


----------



## bam5 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello

Can someone please post DCAS number for a status check 
I can't find the phone number

Thanks


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 5, 2015)

DCAS
(212) 669-1357


----------



## bam5 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks 

Hey NYNJ

I think we are close in number 
I am 36x
In exam 4004 
How about you
And what is your status 
Outstanding or not m
Thank again


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 5, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hey NYNJ
> 
> ...



I'm 34* on 4004. Checked DCAS last night, I'm not outstanding. 

Fingers crossed, keeping my phone volume on high for the rest of the week.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 5, 2015)

Me too

Just called I am not outstanding 

Hope get the call soon 

Let keep each other posted if that ok with you


----------



## billwill (Jan 5, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hey NYNJ
> 
> ...



Bam what did you score on exam 4004 to get list#36X


----------



## bam5 (Jan 5, 2015)

75 was my score 
How about you?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2015)

i am in the 260's and scored 80 and still waiting


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 5, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Let keep each other posted if that ok with you



Absolutely


----------



## billwill (Jan 5, 2015)

bam5 said:


> 75 was my score
> How about you?



I actually just applied to FDNY exam 5003.... I should score an 80. Im just keeping up with everything here because im curious when they will go through list 4004 and start with 5003.. I am hoping to get on FDNY before the next firefighter promo


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just received another call from Investagations with an employment offer.. I choose feb.9th day class 7-3... I can finally breath... I got confirmation that the feb.9th class will not me a 50/50 split of street vs. Emd but it will be 70/30 split of street to emd if they can't get enough volunteers who want to go emd... Offering 1,099 pay increase and after 1.5 working EMd you can transfer to any division you want to or choose to stay... But she said feb.9th will be the closest thing to a normal academy out of the 3 choices.


----------



## Joperlow26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> I just received another call from Investagations with an employment offer.. I choose feb.9th day class 7-3... I can finally breath... I got confirmation that the feb.9th class will not me a 50/50 split of street vs. Emd but it will be 70/30 split of street to emd if they can't get enough volunteers who want to go emd... Offering 1,099 pay increase and after 1.5 working EMd you can transfer to any division you want to or choose to stay... But she said feb.9th will be the closest thing to a normal academy out of the 3 choices.


When I got the call on Friday I didn't get to chose my class time for February 9th I was told I would receive another call in two weeks with the official offer...i'm starting to get a little nervous


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 5, 2015)

Joperlow26 said:


> When I got the call on Friday I didn't get to chose my class time for February 9th I was told I would receive another call in two weeks with the official offer...i'm starting to get a little nervous


Yeah she told me I have a seat for the day class 7-3 and that I will get another call to go in the week before on the 2nd to finish my paper work..


----------



## emssg (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got called today!
Was given the option of 3 classes.
Took Feb 9th. Also given the option of Day or Eve.
3XX on Exam 4004.
I was told I will be called again in a few weeks and paperwork will be sent as well.


----------



## Joperlow26 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I'm going to call my investigator tomorrow and ask if I can do the day class


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats emssg. I see your number is in the 3s but how far into the 3s are?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 5, 2015)

In the 300's and all the classes are still open? Dope.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 5, 2015)

Any one here going to metrotech on the 7th or to fort Totten for the uniforms on the 9th?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello


EMSSG

What was your list number please


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 5, 2015)

So what was the guys number in the 300's???? Did the guys who were 260/270s get it ?? They didn't post. All classes still open? Starting to think positive


----------



## YFDEMT (Jan 5, 2015)

They called me on friday. I took the jan 26th because i needed the day class. I didn't originally want EMD but i want in now, plus its extra training i will be a certified dispatcher and an met, that pay off down the line, plus after 2 years you can choose where you ride. SO I'm looking at is as a positive. I just want to be in. My number was 215. Good luck to everybody thats in and to those still waiting.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 6, 2015)

I got a call today from my investigator to finish up my paperwork. I am in 270's. I unfortunately moved in the middle of this of course. So they wanted some things to prove the change of address.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone else here, filling out the four forms that were send over the email from NYC?


----------



## EMT14 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anybody know what it's like being a EMD.... Is it like being a prisoner for 8 hours ? ....are they strict with things like they don't want you on your cell phone stuff like that.... And is there a graduation ceremony for EMD's ?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 6, 2015)

EMT14 said:


> Does anybody know what it's like being a EMD.... Is it like being a prisoner for 8 hours ? ....are they strict with things like they don't want you on your cell phone stuff like that.... And is there a graduation ceremony for EMD's ?



If it was that bad no one would do it willingly.
And of course you can't be on your phone while there being jobs pending on the board. You get a 30 min break every 90 mins. It's a cool gig


----------



## EMT14 (Jan 6, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> If it was that bad no one would do it willingly.
> And of course you can't be on your phone while there being jobs pending on the board. You get a 30 min break every 90 mins. It's a cool gig


Oh ok cool I'm going in as a EMD and of course like mostly everyone else this was a complete suprise to me and wanted to be on the street, just hope its not too bad. EMD training is out of metro tech right ? I don't remember the guy on the phone saying. P.S I elected to take the January 26th class


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 6, 2015)

EMT14 said:


> Oh ok cool I'm going in as a EMD and of course like mostly everyone else this was a complete suprise to me and wanted to be on the street, just hope its not too bad. EMD training is out of metro tech right ? I don't remember the guy on the phone saying. P.S I elected to take the January 26th class



For the Jan 26th, you only do EMD training, you don't get emt training, meaning you cannot pick up OT road tours. You do emd training, then you work as an emd for 1.5 years THEN you get EMT training. That's why I chose Jan 12, I do both EMT then emd training.


----------



## EMT14 (Jan 6, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> For the Jan 26th, you only do EMD training, you don't get emt training, meaning you cannot pick up OT road tours. You do emd training, then you work as an emd for 1.5 years THEN you get EMT training. That's why I chose Jan 12, I do both EMT then emd training.


I was hoping to go into Fire I think it's 2 years on the job then your eligible to take the Promo test so maybe I'll just stick with EMD for two years depending on how I like it... But im sure you have to keep your EMT certification while being a EMD right ?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, that's a requirement to be kept as an employe by fdny


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ill be in fort gotten on the 9th at 9am. And you get a new net card after completing the net academy. Its the whole class all over again.


----------



## IFR (Jan 6, 2015)

YFDEMT said:


> They called me on friday. I took the jan 26th because i needed the day class. I didn't originally want EMD but i want in now, plus its extra training i will be a certified dispatcher and an met, that pay off down the line, plus after 2 years you can choose where you ride. SO I'm looking at is as a positive. I just want to be in. My number was 215. Good luck to everybody thats in and to those still waiting.



Hey YFDEMT, have you received your paperwork/letter yet? I talked with Peggy Quinn yesterday and they said to expect it today, but was just curious if you have received it.


----------



## IFR (Jan 6, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> For the Jan 26th, you only do EMD training, you don't get emt training, meaning you cannot pick up OT road tours. You do emd training, then you work as an emd for 1.5 years THEN you get EMT training. That's why I chose Jan 12, I do both EMT then emd training.



Hey lukigel, 

When I spoke with Peggy Quinn,she indicated the Jan 26th class would go back and do EMT sometime during the the first 1 - 1.5 years. It wont come at the end of the time commitment to EMD, but somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

I am in the 260's and still have not heard anything and now I see that johnny chimpo in the 270's was called. Every time i call, they tell me that they do not have the list yet.


----------



## billwill (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I am in the 260's and still have not heard anything and now I see that johnny chimpo in the 270's was called. Every time i call, they tell me that they do not have the list yet.



you could have got dq'd


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

Dq'd ????


----------



## billwill (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Dq'd ????



delayed*** maybe they want/need more info from you


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

Then shouldn't my investigator know about it? I get more answers from you guys then I do from them LOL


----------



## FdEmt51 (Jan 6, 2015)

Got the call yesterday. I chose the Feb 9th class 3-11 tour. They also offered me the other 2 classes but I didn't ask what hours were still available. The investigator said they would be be in contact with me around the last week of JanuRy and if I did not hear from them be sure to call and follow up. List # 28x


----------



## B7ice (Jan 6, 2015)

FdEmt51 said:


> Got the call yesterday. I chose the Feb 9th class 3-11 tour. They also offered me the other 2 classes but I didn't ask what hours were still available. The investigator said they would be be in contact with me around the last week of JanuRy and if I did not hear from them be sure to call and follow up. List # 28x



who did you speak too? I chose to defer the January class till February, and all she told me was that she will call me in 2 weeks with the official job offer.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 6, 2015)

Let's not throw around the dreaded DQ...If u did everything they asked I'm sure they'll get to u.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 6, 2015)

And this is why I chose Jan 12. To avoid all the confusion with deferring, calling back, etc etc


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

I just called my investigator and again, she tells me that she can't tell me anything. I don't get it


----------



## Joperlow26 (Jan 6, 2015)

B7ice said:


> who did you speak too? I chose to defer the January class till February, and all she told me was that she will call me in 2 weeks with the official job offer.


Looks like we talked to the same person I've been trying to reach my investigator today but it  she's not picking up I left a message I'll keep you posted what I find out.


----------



## manny06 (Jan 6, 2015)

Why don't people write their whole number instead of 3xx or 29x write the damm thing your not writing your social security number lol just saying.... who thinks they will get to my number 405? Or I'm looking like april???


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 6, 2015)

^ lmao


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone going in the class next week not receive the beneficiary paperwork yet? Still haven't received mine


----------



## bam5 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone have update on what number they called up to


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

I just called my investigator and again, she tells me that she can't tell me anything. I also got a call back from Peggy Quinn saying the same thing, that my file is complete and I have to wait. I told them that I know people higher than my number which is in the 26X's on list 4004 received offers. Don't get it, I am so tied of waiting...UGH!


----------



## emssg (Jan 6, 2015)

billwill said:


> I actually just applied to FDNY exam 5003.... I should score an 80. Im just keeping up with everything here because im curious when they will go through list 4004 and start with 5003.. I am hoping to get on FDNY before the next firefighter promo


My process so far has been a year and a half. I scored an 85 on 4004.


emtgjf said:


> Congrats emssg. I see your number is in the 3s but how far into the 3s are?


 
Hi,

I am in the early 300's


----------



## emssg (Jan 6, 2015)

billwill said:


> I actually just applied to FDNY exam 5003.... I should score an 80. Im just keeping up with everything here because im curious when they will go through list 4004 and start with 5003.. I am hoping to get on FDNY before the next firefighter promo


 
I scored 85 on 4004. I applied 5003 in case.  However, it took exactly 6 months from application to receive my number.  My friend who was on the exam the year before me got in the academy within a year.  September 2014 was the 1 year mark since application.  I was complete with the process, just waiting on the class until the call yesterday.


----------



## emssg (Jan 6, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> EMSSG
> ...


 Early 300's


----------



## billwill (Jan 6, 2015)

emssg said:


> I scored 85 on 4004. I applied 5003 in case.  However, it took exactly 6 months from application to receive my number.  My friend who was on the exam the year before me got in the academy within a year.  September 2014 was the 1 year mark since application.  I was complete with the process, just waiting on the class until the call yesterday.



There are people on this forum who scored an 80 and they have list # in the 250 range.... You sure you got an 85, or 80???


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

I scored a 80 and in the 260's range on 4004


----------



## emssg (Jan 6, 2015)

100% positive I received an 85. At this point I am glad I was called!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

billwill said:


> There are people on this forum who scored an 80 and they have list # in the 250 range.... You sure you got an 85, or 80???



I scored an 80 and in the 260's range on 4004 He will have to be lower than me if he scored a 85


----------



## billwill (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I scored an 80 and in the 260's range on 4004 He will have to be lower than me if he scored a 85



right? emssg that does not make any sense your list #....


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

emssg said:


> 100% positive I received an 85. At this point I am glad I was called!


When were you called, I wonder how they make their calls, I see they don't go by list number LOL


----------



## emssg (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> When were you called, I wonder how they make their calls, I see they don't go by list number LOL


 
I would think they should go by list number as long as you qualify.
I do know (through my friend who was on the test before this and already working for FDNY as an EMT) that he scored an 80 and his friend scored an 85 and his friend had a higher list number.  Not sure how/why rationale behind that. 
I received a call yesterday afternoon, as stated, they offered me all three classes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

I just received an offer from Peggy Quinn for EMD, 

Peggy Quinn will be making offers this week for EMD that starts on January 12th (All EMD). This class will start with EMT at Fort Totten, then go straight into the EMD training. The January 26th (All EMD). This class will start with EMD training, then go work at EMD, then within 2 years will go to Fort Totten and do EMT.

All EMD will require a two year commitment. 6 months training, and 1.5 to 2 years working EMD. After that time frame you may elect to stay in EMD or pick which other division you would like to work in. EMD comes with an additional $1,000 per year and 10 college credits (for the training). They are recommending EMD to people interested in the promotional path to fire. They said they are doing this for several reasons; less chance of being injured, less disciplinary issues/complaints from the public, and easier to stay on a consistent fitness regimen.

The January 12th class is almost full (per Peggy Quinn today). They will then continue calling to fill the January 26th and February 9th class. I am waiting for my FDNY emails, one is a congratulation letter, other is a instructional letter.

Good luck all!


----------



## billwill (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I just received an offer from Peggy Quinn for EMD,
> 
> Peggy Quinn will be making offers this week for EMD that starts on January 12th (All EMD). This class will start with EMT at Fort Totten, then go straight into the EMD training. The January 26th (All EMD). This class will start with EMD training, then go work at EMD, then within 2 years will go to Fort Totten and do EMT.
> 
> ...



Did she say anything about when the next fire promotion exam will be?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

No she didn't


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wait a second, u didn't get DQ'd??? Lol congrats man


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Wait a second, u didn't get DQ'd??? Lol congrats man


Thanks Mugs! I appreciate it. Hopefully they call you soon also

No I did not get DQ'D LOL


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

billwill said:


> Did she say anything about when the next fire promotion exam will be?


No she didn't


----------



## YFDEMT (Jan 6, 2015)

IFR I talked to them today about the email. They re putting out emails this week for the jan 12th class, they should be putting out emails for the 26th class sometime next week.


----------



## DFD338 (Jan 6, 2015)

steven9d3 said:


> Anyone going in the class next week not receive the beneficiary paperwork yet? Still haven't received mine



It was not in the email but they did give it to me when I went in to fill out the paperwork and I just got it today in the mail with a physical copy of my conditional off letter. So give it a few days and you get get it.


----------



## IFR (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I just received an offer from Peggy Quinn for EMD,
> 
> Peggy Quinn will be making offers this week for EMD that starts on January 12th (All EMD). This class will start with EMT at Fort Totten, then go straight into the EMD training. The January 26th (All EMD). This class will start with EMD training, then go work at EMD, then within 2 years will go to Fort Totten and do EMT.
> 
> ...



Well said Glenn, I couldn't have said it better myself...oooooo, wait a minute


----------



## IFR (Jan 6, 2015)

YFDEMT said:


> IFR I talked to them today about the email. They re putting out emails this week for the jan 12th class, they should be putting out emails for the 26th class sometime next week.


Thanks, they keep telling me "one more day" haha


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

IFR said:


> Well said Glenn, I couldn't have said it better myself...oooooo, wait a minute


why write it again if your already did if for me LOL!  She pretty much said what you posted and I used yours


----------



## IFR (Jan 6, 2015)

What class you choose Glenn?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

January 12th


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2015)

IFR said:


> What class you choose Glenn?


January 12th what about you?


----------



## IFR (Jan 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> January 12th what about you?



26th, coming from out of state.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 6, 2015)

Did anyone in the 1200 and up get a letter for the psych and medical yet ? I had my intake interview nov 25th. List #136X


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations to all who were called, and good luck you'll do great. Everyone be safe with the with traveling and the winter weather starting to kick in. Keep us updated : . Hoping they reach my number !!


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 6, 2015)

Random question but has anyone with a list # above around 375 heard if your employment verificationstatus went out yet? 48x here and still nothing sent to current or past employer.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 6, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Random question but has anyone with a list # above around 375 heard if your employment verificationstatus went out yet? 48x here and still nothing sent to current or past employer.


My boss got it and my list number is low 800


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting thanks


----------



## naps89 (Jan 7, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Random question but has anyone with a list # above around 375 heard if your employment verificationstatus went out yet? 48x here and still nothing sent to current or past employer.



I'm 11XX and my previous and current employers recieved them last month


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 7, 2015)

Not everyone receives something. My employers never received anything. I've also never got fired or quit, and both of my employers were my current employer, I had no past employers


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did u get a psych/med notice naps89?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Good morning


I am still waiting for a call. List number 36x  
I see her name often repeated on this forum 
But confused on who she is. Peggy Quinn

Should I call her ???


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 7, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a call. List number 36x
> ...



She's the deputy director of CID. The head honcho. The boss of all your investigators. Awesome lady, I got to meet her. But I wouldn't go directly to her first. Talk to your investigator first and then take it from there.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey NYNj

 Thanks for the info. Not stepping on anyone toes

Did you get call??


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 7, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey NYNj
> 
> Thanks for the info. Not stepping on anyone toes
> 
> Did you get call??



Nope, still waiting.

And of course if your investigator is anything like mine, they won't tell you anything lol

I'm dying to know what number they're up to this morning. Emssg got called and is in the 300s, but that's the only 3xx I've heard of so far. Anybody hear of any other people in the 300s getting called?


----------



## billwill (Jan 7, 2015)

emssg also says he scored an 85 on exam 4004 and got a higher list number than guys on here who scores 80's. I think hes shooting bullsh** at us


----------



## bam5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Spoke to my investigator

She said I still under review  
Can really understand that   

My paper work has been completed for 6  month now 
And I was not ask anything more since then


----------



## bam5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bill will

Did you get a call and what your number 
So we can have a guide


----------



## billwill (Jan 7, 2015)

Im actually waiting for a list number on 5003... But I have been following this forum for like 8 months so I know whats going on and the process by now. I will score an 80 on 5003 so hoping for a # around 200-250.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Was exam 5003

After 4004


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2015)

IFR said:


> 26th, coming from out of state.


Good Luck buddy


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did anyone in the 1200 and up get a letter for the psych and medical yet ? I had my intake interview nov 25th. List #136X


Are you on list 4004 or 5003? You have a long process ahead of you. It took me a year and a half to get an offer. Good luck


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> Congratulations to all who were called, and good luck you'll do great. Everyone be safe with the with traveling and the winter weather starting to kick in. Keep us updated : . Hoping they reach my number !!


Thank JRellsz, hopefully they call you soon. I hope that we don't have issues getting to Fort Totten in the bad weather. When I get there, I am going to see if we can get car pools going since parking suck from what I hear.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Random question but has anyone with a list # above around 375 heard if your employment verificationstatus went out yet? 48x here and still nothing sent to current or past employer.


You can Call DCAS at 212-669-1357, option 2 and get more info using your SS number. Also try reaching out to Peggy Quinn if your investigator does not have any answers for you. I even called Dean Tow at 718-999-1164 for more answers. He is the of candidate investigations for the FDNY. Good Luck


----------



## billwill (Jan 7, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Was exam 5003
> 
> After 4004



Yeah 5003 was the most recent exam given September 2014


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Thank JRellsz, hopefully they call you soon. I hope that we don't have issues getting to Fort Totten in the bad weather. When I get there, I am going to see if we can get car pools going since parking suck from what I hear.



People do car pools, usually parking isn't that bad, I never heard of people having issues


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> People do car pools, usually parking isn't that bad, I never heard of people having issues


That is great to know. People were telling me to be like 2 hours early to find a spot.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd probably do an hour, but there could be some truths to what they are saying


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 7, 2015)

Any one coming down to metrotech for 1 o clock tonight?


----------



## SenorRojer (Jan 7, 2015)

Met with my investigator yesterday to give him something. Told him i would be out of the country in March for a week. He said to let him know the dates because they will be filling academies in march also. But he is also a very confusing guy so take this information as you please lol


----------



## naps89 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Did u get a psych/med notice naps89?



Yes, psych on the 10th and medical the 15th


----------



## billwill (Jan 7, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Met with my investigator yesterday to give him something. Told him i would be out of the country in March for a week. He said to let him know the dates because they will be filling academies in march also. But he is also a very confusing guy so take this information as you please lol



Im not too sure how swift some of these investigators are but if he really thinks you have a shot at a March/April academy sitting at list # 102X that is AWESOME


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ya with that number he'd normally have to wait till the summer or fall class...but a year that starts with 3 classes in the first two months isn't normal.


----------



## SenorRojer (Jan 7, 2015)

billwill said:


> Im not too sure how swift some of these investigators are but if he really thinks you have a shot at a March/April academy sitting at list # 102X that is AWESOME


 
lol i was surprised also. But who knows. if you check my signature everything is flying by. Saturday i will be done with everything


----------



## billwill (Jan 7, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> lol i was surprised also. But who knows. if you check my signature everything is flying by. Saturday i will be done with everything



Im hoping for you man... Keep us updated please whenever you talk to your investigator or anyone. Thanks!


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 7, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Ya with that number he'd normally have to wait till the summer or fall class...but a year that starts with 3 classes in the first two months isn't normal.



Jan 12 and jan 20 each have about 35 people, so 70 together, that's not even the size of one regular class


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 7, 2015)

Also, good luck to everyone. I'm a few days away from being in the academy. I wish everyone luck, I just spend a year ripping my hair out daily waiting for a phone call or letter haha


----------



## naps89 (Jan 7, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Also, good luck to everyone. I'm a few days away from being in the academy. I wish everyone luck, I just spend a year ripping my hair out daily waiting for a phone call or letter haha



Congrats on getting the call, good luck in the academy!


----------



## steven9d3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sounds like 120 going in during February and 120 in April


----------



## manny06 (Jan 7, 2015)

What's up people, any new updates???????????


----------



## leone02 (Jan 7, 2015)

@manny06 Update: There is porn on the Internets, everywhere, its everywhere except on this forum.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm sure you'll at least find a link somewhere on this forum if you look hard enough...


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 7, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Are you on list 4004 or 5003? You have a long process ahead of you. It took me a year and a half to get an offer. Good luck


Yes I'm off of exam 4004 lol I did my intake and physical just waiting on the psych and med. im guessing I will make the Oct. Academy but it seems as if they're moving fast. Thnxs bro good luck to u also


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just got my letter for Medical on the 20th for those in the 1000's


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Just got my letter for Medical on the 20th for those in the 1000's


What's your list # ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 8, 2015)

12xx...ull prolly be in the next batch


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 8, 2015)

So what is the highest list number people have heard being called so far?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 8, 2015)

Did anyone else get a letter for a medical on the 20th ?


----------



## billwill (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone know who Join FDNY on facebook posted a picture that says "Now Hiring"??????


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got the call this morning!!!
Got a call yesterday afternoon from an investigator doing my final review asking for some stuff to finish my final review. (Additional copies of stuff I had already given them, they asked if anything has changed) Emailed it to him as soon as I got off the phone. Then this morning I got the phone call. 

I deferred the jan 26th class and opted for feb 9th. She said feb 9th will have a 7-3 and a 3:30-11:30 class. They will continue to go through list numbers to fill up the jan 26th class first before they start filling the tour 2 and tour 3 spots for feb 9th. 

I'm #34x on list 4004. 

Get ready Bam5. You're up next!!


----------



## manny06 (Jan 10, 2015)

NYNJ said:


> Just got the call this morning!!!
> Got a call yesterday afternoon from an investigator doing my final review asking for some stuff to finish my final review. (Additional copies of stuff I had already given them, they asked if anything has changed) Emailed it to him as soon as I got off the phone. Then this morning I got the phone call.
> 
> I deferred the jan 26th class and opted for feb 9th. She said feb 9th will have a 7-3 and a 3:30-11:30 class. They will continue to go through list numbers to fill up the jan 26th class first before they start filling the tour 2 and tour 3 spots for feb 9th.
> ...





NYNJ said:


> Just got the call this morning!!!
> Got a call yesterday afternoon from an investigator doing my final review asking for some stuff to finish my final review. (Additional copies of stuff I had already given them, they asked if anything has changed) Emailed it to him as soon as I got off the phone. Then this morning I got the phone call.
> 
> I deferred the jan 26th class and opted for feb 9th. She said feb 9th will have a 7-3 and a 3:30-11:30 class. They will continue to go through list numbers to fill up the jan 26th class first before they start filling the tour 2 and tour 3 spots for feb 9th.
> ...





Your close to the 340's or 350's


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 10, 2015)

This is great news, they are about 200 numbers from last appointed and still need to fill Jan 26th, and the morning/night Feb classes!


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got the notice for psych on the 24th. 12xx


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 10, 2015)

Did anyone else recently get a psych and med notice ???


----------



## bam5 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey NYNJ 

Thanks for the good news 
I was getting a liitle bum out 

Good luck to you


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 11, 2015)

For anyone interested, when you go get your uniform, you get a ton of stuff from FDNY

5 pair of pants, 5 pair of t shirt, 5 pair golf shirts, jacket, sweater, class a's, 5 pair work shirt, work out clothes 3 pairs, boots and class a shoes, 2 belts, everyting hammed and patched with my name , turnout gear, hats, rain coat, gloves for lifting, white gloves bullet proof vest, and a few other things I forgot


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's sick! Bulletproof vest? Interesting


----------



## bam5 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Lukgiel


Which did you accept. Ems or Emd


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 11, 2015)

Emd. Jan 12 is all emd


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if Jan 12 is two classes or one? I know there's one going from 3:30-11:30 but do they have a second class at 07:00 am to 03:00 pm?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 11, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Does anyone know if Jan 12 is two classes or one? I know there's one going from 3:30-11:30 but do they have a second class at 07:00 am to 03:00 pm?


No 7-3 class until February 9th.


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 11, 2015)

Great. Means more parking for us.


----------



## Emt1273 (Jan 11, 2015)

billwill said:


> Im not too sure how swift some of these investigators are but if he really thinks you have a shot at a March/April academy sitting at list # 102X that is AWESOME


 I'm 102x also and my investigator told me the same thing


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 11, 2015)

Really hope I get called this week. Handed in everything I was asked to provide. They've apparently hired from behind me now too. I kept in touch with someone that was in my intake group and they haven't been called yet either.


----------



## manny06 (Jan 11, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> Really hope I get called this week. Handed in everything I was asked to provide. They've apparently hired from behind me now too. I kept in touch with someone that was in my intake group and they haven't been called yet either.


What's your list number?


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 11, 2015)

277


----------



## manny06 (Jan 11, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> 277


Did they skip you?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 11, 2015)

What exactly do they look for when they hire people ? What can cause u to get dq'd ?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah I'd stay on top of that they have been going through the list in order , so if you got skipped maybe you missed the call or they got the wrong number... My wife got the call to her phone Bc they said they tried mine but no one answered but I know I never got a call so just make sure and give them a call


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 11, 2015)

manny06 said:


> Did they skip you?





Ttperez40 said:


> Yeah I'd stay on top of that they have been going through the list in order , so if you got skipped maybe you missed the call or they got the wrong number... My wife got the call to her phone Bc they said they tried mine but no one answered but I know I never got a call so just make sure and give them a call



Yeah they didn't skip me I talked to someone who got called and had the same thing. I got an email saying they received the paper work I sent them but it was late on Friday. I am going to call them Monday if I don't hear in the AM.


----------



## manny06 (Jan 12, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> Yeah they didn't skip me I talked to someone who got called and had the same thing. I got an email saying they received the paper work I sent them but it was late on Friday. I am going to call them Monday if I don't hear in the AM.


Yea you got got cuz last guy who posted here  nynj was 34x he got the call


----------



## IFR (Jan 12, 2015)

Just got my official offer letter and instructions for January 26th. Who else got there's?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey. Ifr

What is your list number??


----------



## IFR (Jan 12, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey. Ifr
> 
> What is your list number??



List 3024...List Number above 100.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 12, 2015)

IFR said:


> Just got my official offer letter and instructions for January 26th. Who else got there's?



Forgive me if you've already mentioned this but did you also receive a phone call prior to the letter?


----------



## manny06 (Jan 12, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> Forgive me if you've already mentioned this but did you also receive a phone call prior to the letter?


You get the phone call first then formal letter


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck to everyone on their first day at fort Totten, I'll see everyone at 3


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 13, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Good luck to everyone on their first day at fort Totten, I'll see everyone at 3


I thought it started yesterday??


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 13, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> I thought it started yesterday??



No yesterday was the orientation. 
Getting to know the staff, paperwork, benefits, pension, union lecture, bank stuff etc etc.

Today is the first day at the academy.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Lukgiel 



Good luck on first day 

Good luck to everybody


----------



## manny06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Got the ****ing callllllll Jan 26 list # 405


----------



## billwill (Jan 13, 2015)

wow they are getting high up... that is great. what did you score on exam 4004 to get #40x??


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 13, 2015)

manny06 said:


> Got the ******* callllllll Jan 26 list # 405


Congratulations !!! My friend is 411 and just got it. I'm 492 I feel like they might reach me !


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys

I got a call yesterday 

From investigator  asking for a letter from me 

I didn't get ask for what class though

List 366


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 13, 2015)

manny06 said:


> Got the ******* callllllll Jan 26 list # 405


did they give you any options of classes ?????


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 13, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> Congratulations !!! My friend is 411 and just got it. I'm 492 I feel like they might reach me !


I hope they get to you too jrellsz. I'm #483


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 13, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> No yesterday was the orientation.
> Getting to know the staff, paperwork, benefits, pension, union lecture, bank stuff etc etc.
> 
> Today is the first day at the academy.


Well good luck today


----------



## manny06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Gave me Jan and Feb both times for both dates 7-3 3-11


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey

My investigatior is  on vacation 
And they pass my number  according to thread 

I submit final letter yesterday  requested from diffrent investigator 
Should I wait or call


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey manny did they say if both of the classes for the 26th of January going to be all emd???


----------



## manny06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> Hey manny did they say if both of the classes for the 26th of January going to be all emd???


 No just Jan 26 the other one is mixed.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 13, 2015)

manny06 said:


> No just Jan 26 the other one is mixed.


So ur going to do the emd then go later on for the Emt academy


----------



## manny06 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> So ur going to do the emd then go later on for the Emt academy


Yea I'm going in just for emd then later on within 2 years I'll go to the emt academy.


----------



## manny06 (Jan 13, 2015)

They told me emd is 2 year commitment


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Do I  spoke with another invesyigator 

They said cuz my certificate expire in December this year  all refresher course will be in feb 

Manny06 when do u expire ??


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

NYNJ 

What class to you accepted ??


----------



## billwill (Jan 13, 2015)

bam5 do you speak english?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 13, 2015)

^comment of the day. I took a **** on myself reading that.


----------



## True42 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hahaha. I'm dying. Chill guys.. We're all trying to get to the same destination.. Bam5, I would call them asap and keep atop of things because my first time going through the process, my investigator retired and I got skipped over!


----------



## billwill (Jan 13, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> ^comment of the day. I took a sh*t on myself reading that.



Haha I mean common.. how are you going to properly treat a patient if you cant even speak or write? I cant imagine some guy trying to save my life say, "I go taken blood pressure" lol--- what what are you going to do?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

So let me be more clear on things 

I   Do speak perfectly fine  English  and the type errors are thanks to my I-phone sometimes

So in case you need your blood pressure checked or not to be rude 

We are all in this together


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 13, 2015)

Lets chilll...the fact that they are at least up to 411 is great news for all of us. And still filling up the 26th and 9th!


----------



## bam5 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey

Does anyone know how to get in touch with Ms Peggy Quinn


----------



## billwill (Jan 13, 2015)

Wait... So is there a January class that started today and there is also a January 26th and a Feb 9th class?? So there are 3 classes in 2 months? And then a March or April class most likely


----------



## manny06 (Jan 13, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Do I  spoke with another invesyigator
> 
> They said cuz my certificate expire in December this year  all refresher course will be in feb
> 
> Manny06 when do u expire ??


Next year


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 13, 2015)

Make sure to give us a report on the first day Lukgiel


----------



## leone02 (Jan 13, 2015)

So...anyone want to take a wager at where the list will top out with these two dates? 

I say 600...

for the rest of us its like sitting in a waiting room

but i'm really excited to hear more racist comments about people not speaking English on this forum, that gets me hard.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya, 600 sounds right.

Btw comment of the day was taken by the other guy.


----------



## centrals (Jan 14, 2015)

leone02 said:


> So...anyone want to take a wager at where the list will top out with these two dates?
> 
> I say 600...
> 
> ...



That's racist?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2015)

Remember the first rule (emtlife.com/rules) guys...


> We take the "*Be Polite*" rule VERY seriously! We consider it our "First Rule". We do not tolerate ANY rudeness, profane or offensive language whatsoever. Any member who is intentionally unpleasant or disruptive may be suspended or banned.


----------



## EMT14 (Jan 14, 2015)

How long is the EMD training some I heard 3 months and I heard 6 months.... If it's 6 months that means the people in the Jan 12th class are going to be training for 9 months ??? (A extra 3 because they start with the EMS academy)


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 14, 2015)

EMT14 said:


> How long is the EMD training some I heard 3 months and I heard 6 months.... If it's 6 months that means the people in the Jan 12th class are going to be training for 9 months ??? (A extra 3 because they start with the EMS academy)



Emd is extra 2 months at metrotech. Along with 50 or so days for the EMT part


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 14, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Emd is extra 2 months at metrotech. Along with 50 or so days for the EMT part


How was the first day??


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 14, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> How was the first day??



No game. You need to keep quiet, listen and have your shoes shined.


----------



## EMT14 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok so I'm going to the January 26th class which is going right into EMD there's no EMS academy for that class they said within a year and a half will go to the EMS academy.... Your saying I'm only gonna be training for 2 months initially ?


----------



## manny06 (Jan 14, 2015)

EMT14 said:


> Ok so I'm going to the January 26th class which is going right into EMD there's no EMS academy for that class they said within a year and a half will go to the EMS academy.... Your saying I'm only gonna be training for 2 months initially ?


Ask your investigator the don't mind answering questions about the upcoming classes


----------



## naps89 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sure this has been answered previously, but can someone give me a short breakdown of what the medical entails? Thanks


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 14, 2015)

anyone hear of anyone being called passed #411?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello emt14


Can you. Please give me an idea of your list number


----------



## ariella (Jan 14, 2015)

Im #451 when are the next classes starting so i can estimate when i will get called


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 14, 2015)

ariella said:


> Im #451 when are the next classes starting so i can estimate when i will get called


 How ya doin...welcome lol...I'm 492, and someone else on here is 483, latest we know of, is they are currently calling for a couple/few classes one being January 26th and the other being February 9th, and yesterday morning/afternoon they reached up to atleast #411, so we are crossing our fingers. Let us know if you get called  You may even get called by the end of today ! Good Luck


----------



## ariella (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey how are you? I heard how there doinf a class in January for dispatch class I might of heard wrong but thats what someone i know told me. Thata good to know there up to that already. If i get called ill let yall know and were almost in. 

Good luck to you !


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 14, 2015)

ariella said:


> Hey how are you? I heard how there doinf a class in January for dispatch class I might of heard wrong but thats what someone i know told me. Thata good to know there up to that already. If i get called ill let yall know and were almost in.
> 
> Good luck to you !


what borough are you in?


----------



## ariella (Jan 14, 2015)

Im in brooklyn what about you?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 14, 2015)

i wouldnt think it would get too much higher because a lot of of defffered to the feb.9th class i did and im list number 244 and i know poeple before and after me that did the same. but i could see it getting to 500 or maybe 550...


----------



## wanderingnick (Jan 14, 2015)

My friend just got called today and took the Jan 28th class (he's 441 if I recall correctly)


----------



## wanderingnick (Jan 14, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> My friend just got called today and took the Jan 28th class (he's 441 if I recall correctly)


sorry, he chose Feb 9th for EMT.


----------



## ariella (Jan 14, 2015)

How many more spots for Feb 9th do you think they have and how many per class do they take


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 15, 2015)

naps89 said:


> I'm sure this has been answered previously, but can someone give me a short breakdown of what the medical entails? Thanks



It was answered multiple times. Just keyword search it


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 15, 2015)

BTW, next class after Feb is in april


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 15, 2015)

naps89 said:


> I'm sure this has been answered previously, but can someone give me a short breakdown of what the medical entails? Thanks


Naps89 what is your list number ? Im still waiting for my med and psych notice


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 15, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> sorry, he chose Feb 9th for EMT.


Can u confirm what his list number is please ..is it 441 or not


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 15, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> Can u confirm what his list number is please ..is it 441 or not


 
They are up to 441 for sure


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice thata good since im 451 so close


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 15, 2015)

^ur def getting called. I'm luving this pace theyre goin at.


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> ^ur def getting called. I'm luving this pace theyre goin at.



Yeah me too it seems to be going fast. What number are you


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 15, 2015)

12xx, lol


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> 12xx, lol



Damn good luck to you though.  Hopefully youll get called soon


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

What number they up to now?


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> Nice thata good since im 451 so close


Hi... did u get a call


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Hi... did u get a call



Not yet im hoping they give me a call sometime today


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> Not yet im hoping they give me a call sometime today


Kool... tks for the update


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Kool... tks for the update




No problem younin the 400s


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got called, 492 here, 26th is all emd, and they don't do ems training, they do that sometime later. And Feb. 9th isn't being officially offered yet as per my call,  but I was put down for the 9th and I'll be called before the end of this month for the official offer. the 9th is both emt and emd but everyone does the ems training. On the phone the woman I had was really trying to convince to me to go to dispatch..it's really annoying. But I chose Feb. 9th 3:30-11:30


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> Just got called, 492 here, 26th is all emd, and they don't do ems training, they do that sometime later. And Feb. 9th isn't being officially offered yet as per my call,  but I was put down for the 9th and I'll be called before the end of this month for the official offer. the 9th is both emt and emd but everyone does the ems training. On the phone the woman I had was really trying to convince to me to go to dispatch..it's really annoying. But I chose Feb. 9th 3:30-11:30


I didnt get called is there someone i should speak too


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> No problem younin the 400s


I'm 472.... n I didn't get a call :
How did jrellsz get it : /


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> I didnt get called is there someone i should speak too


What exam # did u take


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> Just got called, 492 here, 26th is all emd, and they don't do ems training, they do that sometime later. And Feb. 9th isn't being officially offered yet as per my call,  but I was put down for the 9th and I'll be called before the end of this month for the official offer. the 9th is both emt and emd but everyone does the ems training. On the phone the woman I had was really trying to convince to me to go to dispatch..it's really annoying. But I chose Feb. 9th 3:30-11:30


Hey...just curious. ..what was your exam #


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Hey...just curious. ..what was your exam #


4004


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow 483 here and nothing here


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> 4004


Sheesh....so did i.... I dont get it then...ughh


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Sheesh....so did i.... I dont get it then...ughh


Congrats. ...btw


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Hey...just curious. ..what was your exam #



My exam i think is 4004 from last September i was number 451. Which exam are you


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> My exam i think is 4004 from last September i was number 451. Which exam are you


4004 as well lol


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 15, 2015)

4004 here


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> My exam i think is 4004 from last September i was number 451. Which exam are you


4004 is from Sept of 2013...that what I applied to


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Does any 1 know if it's our investigator who calls us or someone else?


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Does any 1 know if it's our investigator who calls us or someone else?




Im not sure i just called candidate investigation and they said just to wait for somethinf in the mail but i dunno if that means sometime they call or jujust send in mail.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> Im not sure i just called candidate investigation and they said just to wait for somethinf in the mail but i dunno if that means sometime they call or jujust send in mail.


Oman... ok....I just left my investigator a message. .. I guess we'LL stay posted


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Oman... ok....I just left my investigator a message. .. I guess we'LL stay posted



Yeah my investigator on vacation so i emailed her i was hoping to get a call today


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> Yeah my investigator on vacation so i emailed her i was hoping to get a call today


Omg u said her..... who's ya investigator?  Lol


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Omg u said her..... who's ya investigator?  Lol



Last name is thompson and yours


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mason..... lol...I was almost thinking could it be a coincidence


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Mason..... lol...I was almost thinking could it be a coincidence



Could of been you never know but sucks i want to know whata going on.. oh well guess we just wait some more..


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yea I feel the same....idk what happend.... I dont understand how they skipped up n got to 492....smh


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Yea I feel the same....idk what happend.... I dont understand how they skipped up n got to 492....smh



Me eithee unless they dont actually go in order im not sure but either way we got to be soon


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

O they go in order.... n mr. 492 was in the same agility as me based on his story line...but idk I feel like someone is telling a fib


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 15, 2015)

Just called my investigator and was told I need to send in photos of my EMT card and the certificate that cane with it. He also said my file is in final review.


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> O they go in order.... n mr. 492 was in the same agility as me based on his story line...but idk I feel like someone is telling a fib


yeah I'm lying you got me...good one bro...


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah well my investigator not around but i know everything was handed in.


----------



## manny06 (Jan 15, 2015)

That 490 guy is lying just by what he said "Feb 9 class isn't officially being offered yet" that's bs they offered it to me when they called me #405 exam #4004


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

manny06 said:


> That 490 guy is lying just by what he said "Feb 9 class isn't officially being offered yet" that's bs they offered it to me when they called me #405 exam #4004



How long ago did they call you


----------



## manny06 (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Does any 1 know if it's our investigator who calls us or someone else?


Any investigator that gets ur file


----------



## manny06 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> How long ago did they call you


Tuesday


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

manny06 said:


> Tuesday



Congrats to you! Im hoping an investigator has my file since im just waiting for a spot. Thanks for the info


----------



## manny06 (Jan 15, 2015)

ariella said:


> Last name is thompson and yours


My investigator was Thompson someone else called me


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

manny06 said:


> My investigator was Thompson someone else called me



Thats who mine is also. I tried calling her but she away till the 20th.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jrellsz has no reason to lie. I mean whats the point of lying about getting the call or ur list #. Congrats man.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

manny06 said:


> Any investigator that gets ur file


Tks


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

It just don't make any sense to skip calling ppl like that .. .. n if it don't apply...let it flyyyyy


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys relax ... If there is any issues with your final review they move to the next person who was cleared... I was skipped because they needed a updated copy of my Emt card... But as soon as I got it to them they called me back the next week with the offer... Everyone is going to get there chance just have to be a lil patient... The worst thing you can do is constantly call the office and ask for an update because then they will just tell you wait for something in the mail which is the nice way to say "don't call back just wait" ... As long as your paper work is on final review you are in good shape... If any thing call it investigators and ask if all of your documents are up to date just to make sure....good luck.... And p.s. They can't officially offer fen.9th until jan.26th is filled... So I think that guy is telling the truth because I only got a conditional offer because I deffered until February.9th also...


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> Guys relax ... If there is any issues with your final review they move to the next person who was cleared... I was skipped because they needed a updated copy of my Emt card... But as soon as I got it to them they called me back the next week with the offer... Everyone is going to get there chance just have to be a lil patient... The worst thing you can do is constantly call the office and ask for an update because then they will just tell you wait for something in the mail which is the nice way to say "don't call back just wait" ... As long as your paper work is on final review you are in good shape... If any thing call it investigators and ask if all of your documents are up to date just to make sure....good luck.... And p.s. They can't officially offer fen.9th until jan.26th is filled... So I think that guy is telling the truth because I only got a conditional offer because I deffered until February.9th also...



How do you knownid your paperwork is in final review


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 15, 2015)

I know mine is because my investigator told me it was today.


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> I know mine is because my investigator told me it was today.



Right but mine not around right now.. oh well ill just wait


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> Guys relax ... If there is any issues with your final review they move to the next person who was cleared... I was skipped because they needed a updated copy of my Emt card... But as soon as I got it to them they called me back the next week with the offer... Everyone is going to get there chance just have to be a lil patient... The worst thing you can do is constantly call the office and ask for an update because then they will just tell you wait for something in the mail which is the nice way to say "don't call back just wait" ... As long as your paper work is on final review you are in good shape... If any thing call it investigators and ask if all of your documents are up to date just to make sure....good luck.... And p.s. They can't officially offer fen.9th until jan.26th is filled... So I think that guy is telling the truth because I only got a conditional offer because I deffered until February.9th also...


Thanks for the info.... i was just speaking my mind as adult..respectfully. .. anyone else would feel some type of way if another person came out n it's found that they was skipped somehow. ..this is why I said let it flyyyy... all my paperwork is cleared. ..I spoke to my investigator 2 weeks ago... it is what it is... im just waiting


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> Thanks for the info.... i was just speaking my mind as adult..respectfully. .. anyone else would feel some type of way if another person came out n it's found that they was skipped somehow. ..this is why I said let it flyyyy... all my paperwork is cleared. ..I spoke to my investigator 2 weeks ago... it is what it is... im just waiting



Yup its the city things take time. And its an investigator that calls you so once they verify that your good to go and there up to you theyll give us all calls. .
good luck everyone


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah I am in the same situation. I am in the 270's. my investigator got all the extra paper work from me this week. I called today and she said my file is under final review but I'm still really nervous about it.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 15, 2015)

if you need to know if your papers are under final review you can call and ask to investagator batista she is one of the top people and i know she does a lot of the final reviews (she did mine)... but i warn you she is no one to mess with she does not play, very straight to the point.. so you have been warned...


----------



## ariella (Jan 15, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> if you need to know if your papers are under final review you can call and ask to investagator batista she is one of the top people and i know she does a lot of the final reviews (she did mine)... but i warn you she is no one to mess with she does not play, very straight to the point.. so you have been warned...



Thanks. I might just wait since i know most of them dont want to be bothered and dont want to cause myself any issues.


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 15, 2015)

manny06 said:


> That 490 guy is lying just by what he said "Feb 9 class isn't officially being offered yet" that's bs they offered it to me when they called me #405 exam #4004


Kid thinks I'm lying...what reason/benefit do I get from lying? They offered me Jan. 26th and said I can choose the Feb. 9th for a mixed class but even still nothing is gaurenteed, and that I have to sign a waiver saying I am deferring and that I understand people behind me will be filled for that class...and that nothing is gaurenteed for Feb. 9th, so nobody got the final offer yet as in "yeah your 100% in Feb. 9th, and your tour x"...those calls will be made once the 26th is filled, approx 2 weeks before Feb. 9th, just like every other academy...so get your facts straight and don't assume I'm lying, good luck in FDNY on the road and life with that mindset


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 16, 2015)

Is there anybody from Staten Island here that is going in Feb 9th?


----------



## centrals (Jan 16, 2015)

JRellsz said:


> Is there anybody from Staten Island here that is going in Feb 9th?




Sitting around 500. I'm on the island, if I get the call I'll be in touch.


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 16, 2015)

centrals said:


> Sitting around 500. I'm on the island, if I get the call I'll be in touch.



I'll hear from you by the end of today


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 17, 2015)

@lukgiel any updates??


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lukgiel prolly has a lot on his plate right now.

Hoping they get thru half the list with the Jan and Feb classes.


----------



## IFR (Jan 18, 2015)

Did anyone else receive an email from "Do-Not-Reply-NYCCareers@nyc.gov" requesting you to complete an electronic version of your *SSN verification*, *CPD-B,and I-9. *It is confusing because all of this information was submitted a long time ago. I have already received am offer letter for the January 26th class, but it is requesting I complete a whole other CPD-B in electronic format. Any help from the guys who started on the 12th or are staring on the 26th would be awesome.


----------



## manny06 (Jan 18, 2015)

IFR said:


> Did anyone else receive an email from "Do-Not-Reply-NYCCareers@nyc.gov" requesting you to complete an electronic version of your *SSN verification*, *CPD-B,and I-9. *It is confusing because all of this information was submitted a long time ago. I have already received am offer letter for the January 26th class, but it is requesting I complete a whole other CPD-B in electronic format. Any help from the guys who started on the 12th or are staring on the 26th would be awesome.


I received it but I don't know what it is I don't know how to even log in


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 18, 2015)

IFR said:


> Did anyone else receive an email from "Do-Not-Reply-NYCCareers@nyc.gov" requesting you to complete an electronic version of your *SSN verification*, *CPD-B,and I-9. *It is confusing because all of this information was submitted a long time ago. I have already received am offer letter for the January 26th class, but it is requesting I complete a whole other CPD-B in electronic format. Any help from the guys who started on the 12th or are staring on the 26th would be awesome.




Thats for payroll. That's so FDNY can pay you.
It doesn't have to be filled out as in depth. Meaning you don't have to put unemployment and etc. That's how they explained it to me. You have to fill out all the forms and submit them, otherwise there will be a delay with you getting payed


----------



## bam5 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey manny06

What was your score on exam #4004


----------



## manny06 (Jan 18, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey manny06
> 
> What was your score on exam #4004


405


----------



## bam5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey Manny06

Your list number is 405

What score did you receive  70,75,80. Etc.....


----------



## manny06 (Jan 19, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey Manny06
> 
> Your list number is 405
> 
> What score did you receive  70,75,80. Etc.....


75


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 19, 2015)

Any other updates? Like what number they could be at?


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 19, 2015)

Last update was someone with number 492 got called...bUT in between that many of us didn't get a call from between 44? To that 492 and I'm 472 :/ n no call yet


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 19, 2015)

483 here still waiting too. When I spoke to my investigator Thursday he said I was in final review for February. I was held up because of a copy of the back of my EMT card. If anyone hasn't heard anything yet or spoken to your investigator try giving them a call just to make sure there is nothing missing from your file.


----------



## EMT14 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I actually know somebody in the 500s that got called for the Jan 26th class


----------



## leone02 (Jan 19, 2015)

@EMT14 When did that call happen? Also can we definitely confirm that the next academy will be in April, as per usual?


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 19, 2015)

I made 1 call last week and left my investigator a message... she's good at what she does and I keep reading the delay is due to "final review " so I'm just patiently waiting. ..it's a new week so I hope by this week I get a call.... I will keep this forum posted as the rest of us is so eager....  )


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 19, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> I made 1 call last week and left my investigator a message... she's good at what she does and I keep reading the delay is due to "final review " so I'm just patiently waiting. ..it's a new week so I hope by this week I get a call.... I will keep this forum posted as the rest of us is so eager....  )


Same with me although my investigator said it was in final review when I called. I moved
Two months ago and had to submit which additional paper work which they got last week. I am in the high 200's though so I am pulling my hair out.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 19, 2015)

On my part...nothing has changed and I finished my process 4 months ago... my investigator had all my info so idk...everyone's process is deff different. .. I just feel concerned cause they called ppl after me so I'm like what is that is holding mine back to review to skip me


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 19, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> On my part...nothing has changed and I finished my process 4 months ago... my investigator had all my info so idk...everyone's process is deff different. .. I just feel concerned cause they called ppl after me so I'm like what is that is holding mine back to review to skip me


Yep, people have been called after me. But I know I completed/passed everything and I have no felonies, big incidents at past jobs, etc. I dunno what it could be. It's nice to hear someone else experienced the same thing even though I hope you get called ASAP.


----------



## kettlebell (Jan 20, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> Yep, people have been called after me. But I know I completed/passed everything and I have no felonies, big incidents at past jobs, etc. I dunno what it could be. It's nice to hear someone else experienced the same thing even though I hope you get called ASAP.


This is one of my fears, that for some reason I will not get the call on time even though I have completed everything and have not heard anything from my investigator. I called once just to ask if anything was needed. She said no, just wait, and that no news is good news. I trust her but people are just that, people and people are not infallible.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey everyone

I feel the same way  my list number is 36x and I haven't received a call and I  think I been pass on for jan classes 

Call my investigator  and  get no answer

What do we  do from here ?


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 20, 2015)

I am the type of person who automatically assumes I did something wrong. But really we can only wait. Just make sure they have everything they need that's the most you can do. Maybe some investigators turned their files in later, who knows. Hopefully we all hear soon.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm glad to see im not alone on these feelings.... my thing is just try not to be so eager now n wait.... 1 thing is good is that we didn't get chosen for these two Classes in Jan cause they are now obligated to do dispatch off the back n I realllly  wanna start off on the road... not saying dispatch is a bad thing but I won't mind that later on...but I understand feb is a 50/50 with it being dispatch and road crew


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 20, 2015)

Who just went to orientation


----------



## True42 (Jan 20, 2015)

To KettleBell, emtlyfe, Bam5, and Johnny Chimpo. Guys. This is how it is with the FD. The biggest thing to do now is practice patience and occupy yourself until you do get a call. This is my third time going through this process. These are the 2 outcomes, it's either they call you or they WILL give you an explanation as to why you got skipped. Both times, they had reasons for me. Take breathers. And prepare yourself for the next round of calls on or after the 26th.


----------



## True42 (Jan 20, 2015)

And I forgot to mention that they normally let you know beforehand if it's a discrepancy. Also they'll give you time to rectify it. Take my advice to busy yourself and keep your phone close! Stop being so anxious!


----------



## kettlebell (Jan 20, 2015)

True42 said:


> To KettleBell, emtlyfe, Bam5, and Johnny Chimpo. Guys. This is how it is with the FD. The biggest thing to do now is practice patience and occupy yourself until you do get a call. This is my third time going through this process. These are the 2 outcomes, it's either they call you or they WILL give you an explanation as to why you got skipped. Both times, they had reasons for me. Take breathers. And prepare yourself for the next round of calls on or after the 26th.


I know that I shouldn't expect a call till March and that it is a waiting game at this point. It partly comes from the fact that I went through the application process with PD and they ALWAYS needed something. Sometimes they need duplicates of things that I already bought them. This application with FDNY as been easy, almost to easy from what I am used too. I know it is silly to be worried.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks true42.... I am practicing patience... I just can't help but use this forum as updates and comments lol...


----------



## billwill (Jan 20, 2015)

kettlebell said:


> I know that I shouldn't expect a call till March and that it is a waiting game at this point. It partly comes from the fact that I went through the application process with PD and they ALWAYS needed something. Sometimes they need duplicates of things that I already bought them. This application with FDNY as been easy, almost to easy from what I am used too. I know it is silly to be worried.



What happened to the PD?? You didnt want to follow through?


----------



## kettlebell (Jan 20, 2015)

billwill said:


> What happened to the PD?? You didnt want to follow through?


I withdraw my application after I finished everything and was awaiting appointment to the academy. I always had second thoughts and just decided that law enforcement was not for me. I get more enjoyment form helping people this way in EMS.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 20, 2015)

True42 said:


> To KettleBell, emtlyfe, Bam5, and Johnny Chimpo. Guys. This is how it is with the FD. The biggest thing to do now is practice patience and occupy yourself until you do get a call. This is my third time going through this process. These are the 2 outcomes, it's either they call you or they WILL give you an explanation as to why you got skipped. Both times, they had reasons for me. Take breathers. And prepare yourself for the next round of calls on or after the 26th.





True42 said:


> And I forgot to mention that they normally let you know beforehand if it's a discrepancy. Also they'll give you time to rectify it. Take my advice to busy yourself and keep your phone close! Stop being so anxious!


First off thanks for the info. You're right. I've patiently waited through the October class and then this class. I've stayed in touch with people who were in the same intake as me and they all received offers. I think part of it is due to my current job being so ridiculously terrible my plan was to just rough it til I get notified. One thing though is that it seems everyone I have talked to got asked
About January and was allowed to defer but did not get a definite offer yet for feb. not sure what exactly is going on hopefully there is still time.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 20, 2015)

True42 said:


> And I forgot to mention that they normally let you know beforehand if it's a discrepancy. Also they'll give you time to rectify it. Take my advice to busy yourself and keep your phone close! Stop being so anxious!


Im curious to know why exactly have u gone through the process 3 times ? What are reasons as to why they skip over people ?


----------



## True42 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Im curious to know why exactly have u gone through the process 3 times ? What are reasons as to why they skip over people ?



The first time I was skipped over because as they were gathering those for the academy, my investigator retired. They then had someone call me to let me know that I had to go through the process again. I then had to take the PA and Med again. Ms. Peggy Quinn personally made sure I didn't take the psych again because my first one didn't expire. She also reassured me that I would be in the following academy.. 1 1/2 weeks before that academy, I received a letter saying that I was disqualified for having a health issue that they found at the Med. Now they accept my issue and I'm supposed to be looking forward to the Feb or April Academy. 65X


----------



## True42 (Jan 20, 2015)

My fault.. Also if you get in trouble, tickets, DUI, arrested. You will be Postponed or DQ'd! So be careful! No fights and driving under the influence my friends!


----------



## bam5 (Jan 20, 2015)

Update


I was finally  able to speak with my investigator

She explain to me that anyone who emt  certificate card expires at the end of the year.
Need to go to a refresher course which is starting to begin in Feb class

Glad that mystery is solved


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keep the updates coming.... 
I know that issue don't apply to me...mine expires 2016....I will keep this posted if I find out anything too.... jus being patient


----------



## bam5 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks to all for helping out with questions and answers


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 20, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Update
> 
> 
> I was finally  able to speak with my investigator
> ...


Sorry I am a little confused by what you wrote. Are you saying since your card expires you are held for feb because the feb class has a refresher? Or are you saying your card expires and you need to refresh before you are eligible? When you say end of the year you mean 2015 right? Probably a stupid question by me haha. Mine expires 12/15 maybe that's what the deal is?


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't expire until 6/16. Silly question how old is everyone that has been skipped? 34 here. Just curious.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 20, 2015)

hey Johnny C

So I think you  are asking if your card expires at the end of this year. We will not be asked for Jan classes 
But we will have an offer for Feb class  with a choice of emt or emd  

What is you list number?


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 20, 2015)

O


bam5 said:


> hey Johnny C
> 
> So I think you  are asking if your card expires at the end of this year. We will not be asked for Jan classes
> But we will have an offer for Feb class  with a choice of emt or emd
> ...


ay yeah that's what I thought you meant. I'm 270s on 4004. That would make sense. All the people I know who were called have cards that expre after 2015. Perhaps there's hope haha.


----------



## bam5 (Jan 20, 2015)

Johnny c 

Looks like we are in the same boat 

Let me know if you hear anything 

I will do the same


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bam is right when I took my physical a lady that works for fdny forgot her name had told us a lot of ppl get skipped over because of soon to be expired EMT cards


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 20, 2015)

True42 said:


> The first time I was skipped over because as they were gathering those for the academy, my investigator retired. They then had someone call me to let me know that I had to go through the process again. I then had to take the PA and Med again. Ms. Peggy Quinn personally made sure I didn't take the psych again because my first one didn't expire. She also reassured me that I would be in the following academy.. 1 1/2 weeks before that academy, I received a letter saying that I was disqualified for having a health issue that they found at the Med. Now they accept my issue and I'm supposed to be looking forward to the Feb or April Academy. 65X


I got a lot of waiting to do im in the 1300's but thanks bro good luck to u this time around


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 20, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Johnny c
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat
> 
> ...


I hope so. I'll let ya know.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 21, 2015)

Any calls going out this week?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 21, 2015)

Most likely not till the end of next week or even after that... Next class to fill will be the fen.9th day and night classes but the word is that they will be bigger than they ever have been.. So only time will tell


----------



## leone02 (Jan 21, 2015)

True42 said:


> The first time I was skipped over because as they were gathering those for the academy, my investigator retired. They then had someone call me to let me know that I had to go through the process again. I then had to take the PA and Med again. Ms. Peggy Quinn personally made sure I didn't take the psych again because my first one didn't expire. She also reassured me that I would be in the following academy.. 1 1/2 weeks before that academy, I received a letter saying that I was disqualified for having a health issue that they found at the Med. Now they accept my issue and I'm supposed to be looking forward to the Feb or April Academy. 65X



My question...how much hope are you holding out for Feb.? I'm relatively close to your list # but I'm resigned to waiting another 8 weeks or whatever, which i believe everyone here can attest to, are the hardest weeks to endure.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 22, 2015)

Is anyone that got skipped over on outstanding certification when u call DCAS ?


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Is anyone that got skipped over on outstanding certification when u call DCAS ?


I just checked the automated system and surprise surprise it now says I am on an outstanding certification list. I guess that I'd a step in the right direction lol


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 22, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> I just checked the automated system and surprise surprise it now says I am on an outstanding certification list. I guess that I'd a step in the right direction lol



What dose outstanding mean tho does it mean it passed final review?


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 22, 2015)

Not really sure but I think it's a good thing


----------



## True42 (Jan 22, 2015)

leone02 said:


> My question...how much hope are you holding out for Feb.? I'm relatively close to your list # but I'm resigned to waiting another 8 weeks or whatever, which i believe everyone here can attest to, are the hardest weeks to endure.



I'm not exactly putting all my eggs in the February academy, if that's what you're asking. They told me Feb but I know it works different. They can call me whenever they want. I'm hoping it's soon.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 22, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Johnny c
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat
> 
> ...


Hey Bam, I got offered the February 9th academy today. Hopefully you'll be called soon!


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 22, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> Hey Bam, I got offered the February 9th academy today. Hopefully you'll be called soon!


Congrats


----------



## Joperlow26 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey just got the call for February 9th, I am number 204 and deferred to the February class from the initial call a few weeks ago. Keep patient guys you'll get your call.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sweet....keep the updates coming... congrats for those whos getting the calls n good luck to the rest of us


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 22, 2015)

I wonder how many people Put off until the feb class


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 22, 2015)

I got the call earlier today for February 9th I too had originally deffered.. I'm number 244 ..good luck to everyone


----------



## JJ34 (Jan 22, 2015)

I saw someone posted they were "outstanding" I am in the same boat. I looked Up the meaning on different forums and it says on some that it is next batch to be hired and on others it says it's a review kind of deal. Anyone really know what it means?


----------



## wanderingnick (Jan 22, 2015)

My status changed to "oustanding" as of this Sunday, #55*


----------



## naps89 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm #11XX and am also "outstanding", so I don't think it has to do with imminent hire.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 22, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> My status changed to "oustanding" as of this Sunday, #55*


You should b in the next batch!!!


----------



## wanderingnick (Jan 22, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> You should b in the next batch!!!


I really hope so! I just want to get in the academy already.


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 22, 2015)

If what I have found is correct, not outstanding means you are eligible for review for hire when your list number comes up and being on an outstanding certification list means you are eligible for final file review to be called for the academy.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 23, 2015)

To anyone who took the medical already what are u required to wear ? The letter didn't specify ...


----------



## True42 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> To anyone who took the medical already what are u required to wear ? The letter didn't specify ...



Wear casual clothes. You will be there for a while and taking off your clothes as well. Wear something comfortable and easy to come out of and put back on.


----------



## True42 (Jan 23, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> I wonder how many people Put off until the feb class



Hey Matty, is 655 your list #?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 23, 2015)

True42 said:


> Hey Matty, is 655 your list #?


I wish lol im in the low 800s


----------



## JJ34 (Jan 23, 2015)

anymore calls or last known list number called?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey everyone


Congratulations   Those who got called


I am still waiting 

Good luck Johnny c


----------



## True42 (Jan 23, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> I wish lol im in the low 800s



Understood. Don't sweat it! You're almost there!


----------



## Joec13 (Jan 23, 2015)

did anyone who deferred till the january class and wait for he February class not get the sheet they emailed you and you have to sign and send back?


----------



## bam5 (Jan 23, 2015)

Updated 


Just got the call   See everyone on Feb 9


List 36x


----------



## Joec13 (Jan 23, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Updated
> 
> 
> Just got the call   See everyone on Feb 9
> ...


did they send you the email about deferring that you had to sign?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone from the February 9th class going to orientation on the 2nd at 8:00am at metro tech and uniform fitting on the 5th at fort totten??


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 23, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Updated
> 
> 
> Just got the call   See everyone on Feb 9
> ...


Sweet...congrats!!!


----------



## billwill (Jan 23, 2015)

So I assume that the Jan classes are filled up? Wonder what number they will reach after Feb is filled


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got the call for 2/9. I took the evening class. Congrats to all that have been called and everyone else good luck with your process!!


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 23, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Just got the call for 2/9. I took the evening class. Congrats to all that have been called and everyone else good luck with your process!!


What's your list number


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh sorry 483.


----------



## billwill (Jan 23, 2015)

how many more spots might be open for Feb?


----------



## ericc35 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm 43x, I got a call a couple weeks ago, they said they'd call me back. Still haven't gotten anything today though.. anyone have any idea why that might be?


----------



## johnny chimpo (Jan 23, 2015)

ericc35 said:


> I'm 43x, I got a call a couple weeks ago, they said they'd call me back. Still haven't gotten anything today though.. anyone have any idea why that might be?


They offered jan spots to people with emt cards that aren't expiring this year. They skipped some people like myself who are and held them for feb. You should be getting a call though my friend did the same thing as you and got called this morning.


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 23, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Oh sorry 483.


Congrats!!


----------



## emtlyfe79 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm 472 I got skipped so far....but I know they working on me cause my former employer just called me earlier that they sent out a letter they  received  from fdny wanting to confirm my past employment with them I believe.. I would of thought though that that would of been done shortly after I finished my investigation but to me it's all progress


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 23, 2015)

emtlyfe79 said:


> I'm 472 I got skipped so far....but I know they working on me cause my former employer just called me earlier that they sent out a letter they  received  from fdny wanting to confirm my past employment with them I believe.. I would of thought though that that would of been done shortly after I finished my investigation but to me it's all progress


Look at it as just one step closer to the prize


----------



## JRellsz (Jan 24, 2015)

Who here starts feb. 9th 330-1130 and is from Staten Island


----------



## NYNJ (Jan 24, 2015)

Got the call yesterday but forgot to post here! Feb 9th 3:30-11:30


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats NYNJ! See ya there


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone get the email from them yet about the February 9th classes


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 24, 2015)

Not yet but I was told it would come Monday or Tuesday


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 24, 2015)

I wonder what number they are up too now


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 24, 2015)

Anybody going at 11 am on the 3rd or 2pm on the 5th?


----------



## rumrunner377 (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn 72* is a ways out but I hope I get there lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone else going in for the medical tomorrow at 6 15 am ?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 25, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Anybody going at 11 am on the 3rd or 2pm on the 5th?


I'm going 2pm on the 5th...


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what list number they are up too ? And do they call you on the phone or send you a letter by mail ?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what list number they are up too? Do they contact you by phone or by the mail ? I even waiting and waiting the said maybe be the feb class but most likely the April class ... Iam in the 700s


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jan 25, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> If what I have found is correct, not outstanding means you are eligible for review for hire when your list number comes up and being on an outstanding certification list means you are eligible for final file review to be called for the academy.


Where do you find out if your status is changed to outstanding ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 25, 2015)

There's like a two question limit on this forum...sooo they contact you by phone and the outstanding/not outstanding # is 212-699-1357


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry didn't know there was a 2 question limit on here!!! It Was my first time posting on here !!! But thank u for the answers


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol your prolly April tho


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 25, 2015)

Who else has their medical jan 27th at 6:45 am ? Also due to this blizzard they are saying we are going to have do u guys think they will have me reschudule ? Who should I call to find out ?


----------



## naps89 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone know when the next class could be after april? Sitting at 11Xx, not feeling too confident about that class


----------



## wanderingnick (Jan 26, 2015)

Just got the call this morning!! I start Feb. 9th for the AM session. List #55* theyre moving fast.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 26, 2015)

They really are!...wanderingnick did they give u a choice of a.m/p.m?


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 26, 2015)

591 here got the call. I was able to pick am or pm


----------



## leone02 (Jan 26, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> Just got the call this morning!! I start Feb. 9th for the AM session. List #55* theyre moving fast.



Firstly, Congratulations @wanderingnick

And secondly to echo @Mugs89 did you have a choice of classes? That is important info for those of us on the edge esp. in the 600s... Another question for @wanderingnick did you defer to the 9th earlier this month?


----------



## leone02 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats @Knuckles020 that's awesome and answered my previous question that I typed as you submitted your post...also you have an awesome name, Knuckles.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 26, 2015)

If 591 got the call and had the option of a.m./p.m., its safe to assume they'll get well into the 600's. At this pace they'll basically be done with our list after they fill the July class.


----------



## wanderingnick (Jan 26, 2015)

leone02 said:


> Firstly, Congratulations @wanderingnick
> 
> And secondly to echo @Mugs89 did you have a choice of classes? That is important info for those of us on the edge esp. in the 600s... Another question for @wanderingnick did you defer to the 9th earlier this month?


I did not defer from earlier. And yes, I did have a choice of either AM or PM. The investigator said that at least 1/3 of the Feb. 9 academy will go EMD (I assume she means both classes). 
I'm going in on the 3rd @8AM and the 5th @9AM for uniform and the such.


----------



## billwill (Jan 27, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> If 591 got the call and had the option of a.m./p.m., its safe to assume they'll get well into the 600's. At this pace they'll basically be done with our list after they fill the July class.


 
You think so?? How big are the April and July classes going to be?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 27, 2015)

They finished the previous list with the Oct class last year. (The following EMD classes in Jan have been all 4004 with maybe a few from the previous list that fixed outstanding problems + last appointed before Jan was #156 from 4004)  

Based on postings on this forum, this year things are moving much quicker, in the 600's for the Feb class. Peggy said the Feb and April classes would be "overloaded" at my intake back in Nov. There's like 1400 names on 4004. If at 600 that leaves about 800 names. It also means they went thru at least 450 names to fill two small EMD classes, and the Feb class that hasn't been filled yet. So when the dust clears it'll be more than 450 names.

With that # it would be safe to say that 800 names can be cleared with two classes.


----------



## True42 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> They finished the previous list with the Oct class last year. (The following EMD classes in Jan have been all 4004 with maybe a few from the previous list that fixed outstanding problems + last appointed before Jan was #156 from 4004)
> 
> Based on postings on this forum, this year things are moving much quicker, in the 600's for the Feb class. Peggy said the Feb and April classes would be "overloaded" at my intake back in Nov. There's like 1400 names on 4004. If at 600 that leaves about 800 names. It also means they went thru at least 450 names to fill two small EMD classes, and the Feb class that hasn't been filled yet. So when the dust clears it'll be more than 450 names.
> 
> With that # it would be safe to say that 800 names can be cleared with two classes.



Hopefully you're right! From the last appointed, they're only 60 list numbers away from mine and a few others I saw on here. I think today they took off because of the storm. We'll see how things go by the end of the week!


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 27, 2015)

For anyone going to the Feb. 9th academy, have received the email yet?


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 27, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> For anyone going to the Feb. 9th academy, have received the email yet?


I just got the call yesterday and didn't get anything yet they said by end of week and if not to call


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats Knuckles. Did you pick am or pm?


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 27, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Congrats Knuckles. Did you pick am or pm?


 
I was able to pick and I picked am


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah ok. I'm a night owl so I took the PM


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 27, 2015)

Knuckles020 said:


> I was able to pick and I picked am




Sorry I picked pm not am


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm still waiting on mine


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 27, 2015)

So now that you are in both classes Knuckles which one ya keeping lol. See ya there


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 28, 2015)

Any calls today


----------



## rumrunner377 (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone know what number there currently up to?


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone get that email yet?


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys.
For all of you going into the academy, weather pm or am. 

Two things.

Don't **** up, they are very strict, you do not want anyone to know you by your first name, namely, do not be late or ask dumb questions.

Two, please carpool, you guys will take up all the parking and I'll have no parking for me lmao  kidding

Good luck


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 29, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Anyone get that email yet?



Nope still waiting for the email.


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 29, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Hey guys.
> For all of you going into the academy, weather pm or am.
> 
> Two things.
> ...


hey when do we take our id pictures ? is it at the orientation or the first day at metrotech when we are in uniform??


----------



## lukgiel (Jan 29, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> hey when do we take our id pictures ? is it at the orientation or the first day at metrotech when we are in uniform??



First day at metrotech


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 29, 2015)

Knuckles020 said:


> Nope still waiting for the email.


I got the emails


----------



## Joec13 (Jan 29, 2015)

Knuckles020 said:


> I got the emails


did you recieve the designation of beneficiaries form?


----------



## Ttperez40 (Jan 29, 2015)

Joec13 said:


> did you recieve the designation of beneficiaries form?


I didn't


----------



## centrals (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in the high 400s, haven't heard from my investigator since September and she won't return calls or emails. Who could I talk to to see what's going on one way or another?


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 29, 2015)

I only received the official offer letter and instruction letter. Nothing else


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ttperez40 said:


> I didn't


Same


----------



## emtgjf (Jan 29, 2015)

I just called to verify what was suppose to be sent. A hard copy of your offer letter will be mailed to you and with it will be the benefits paperwork that needs to be filled out and brought in with you.


----------



## Knuckles020 (Jan 29, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> I only received the official offer letter and instruction letter. Nothing else


I called they said there going to email it to me.  I would call


----------



## SenorRojer (Jan 30, 2015)

Random question. Does anyone know if you have to let your investigator know if you get new tattoos?


----------



## billwill (Jan 30, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Random question. Does anyone know if you have to let your investigator know if you get new tattoos?



It doesnt matter as long as they arent offensive tats


----------



## bam5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning all


I got my e-mails letters yesterday. I'm going on feb 9 am class

Congrats too all those who received the call

Those who are waiting.  The call will come


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 30, 2015)

If you wear glasses are they expecting us to provide any documentation for the medical ? Plz let me know


----------



## JJ34 (Jan 30, 2015)

Up to making calls for candidates In the mid 600s


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if the class is almost filled?


----------



## leone02 (Jan 30, 2015)

JJ34 said:


> Up to making calls for candidates In the mid 600s




How do you know??

And are they still calling  for both am/pm?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jan 30, 2015)

Are you in the 600s ? Is that how you know they are yup to there ?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jan 30, 2015)

Up **


----------



## leone02 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wanted to let all of you wonderful people know I received my offer this morning. I am in the 680s. 

Only the PM class was offered. 

I feel very lucky.

For those who have to wait I feel your anxiety. If you have to wait though prepare yourself, study, exercise etc. April is not as far as it seems.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm gonna safely assume that it's gonna cut off at low 700s and and be well past 800 for April. Ladies and Gentleman keep holding on


----------



## Mugs89 (Jan 31, 2015)

Funny a week ago we weren't even sure they would hit 600...now there breaking 700


----------



## MarissaAnn (Feb 1, 2015)

Really ??


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 2, 2015)

Any calls today?


----------



## Knuckles020 (Feb 2, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Any calls today?



I was a metro tech today for my id's and paperwork before the academy and they said the academy is full. 120 for the class of feb


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok then April I guess


----------



## MarissaAnn (Feb 2, 2015)

Question what does outstanding certificatation and not outstanding mean ???


----------



## EMTFF (Feb 4, 2015)

Can you be offered a position if you have any paperwork issues?


----------



## Mugs89 (Feb 4, 2015)

No one knows exactly what outstanding/not outstanding means, but I believe u said ur number was in the 700s, so either way your looking at April.

And the one thing we all know about this process is that your paperwork NEEDS to be on point.


----------



## billwill (Feb 4, 2015)

If I plan on taking the promo to fire from EMS, will I need to complete the CPAT soon after the promo exam or after I am eligible for promotion? Because you need 2 years of ems service before promotion, do I do the CPAT before or after the 2 years? or both? If someone had any idea let me know!


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 4, 2015)

billwill said:


> If I plan on taking the promo to fire from EMS, will I need to complete the CPAT soon after the promo exam or after I am eligible for promotion? Because you need 2 years of ems service before promotion, do I do the CPAT before or after the 2 years? or both? If someone had any idea let me know!


Get on the job first. Then worry about it


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 4, 2015)

A few questions I am confused about...1) If I want to take the promo to fire, how long do I need to be on as an EMT before I can take the test? I know two years of EMT service are required in order to actually be promoted, but can I take the test before I have been on for two years? 

2) I applied in September, exam 5003, when does everybody think it will be time to hire numbers off that list? How much longer will 4004 take to hire the remainder of the list? Just an estimation obviously. I've been following this and it appears that FDNY wiped out nearly half the list with the 2 January EMD classes along with the Feb class of 120 which is why I'm so curious. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## True42 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys.. A few questions that I saw that I can give a slight answer to. To the guy that asked about the paperwork and offer. If there was a discrepancy while in FINAL review, you're getting skipped over until the following Academy. It happened to me last week! My investigator called me & told me my file was being observed by his supervisor and there was a letter that needed to be more detailed. How painstaking! It's cool though! I'm looking forward to being @ Fort Totten in the more warmer months anyway! Lol.


----------



## True42 (Feb 4, 2015)

And to those really anxious other guys who are on exam 5004... Estimate things like this, the logistics of getting that call for the FD is a frustrating one. So from the time you get that 2nd letter with your actual score and list number, give yourself about a 1 year and a 1/2 until you're good to go. And to my recollection, The Fire side offers the CPAT once you actually pass the exam! Plan for that first my friend!


----------



## Knuckles020 (Feb 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="MarissaAnn, post:


----------



## Knuckles020 (Feb 4, 2015)

Does anybody know what you get when you go get fitted for uniform?


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what the dress code for going to get your uniforms is? I am assuming it's casual because we weren't told to be in business attire.


----------



## phoppey (Feb 5, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> A few questions I am confused about...1) If I want to take the promo to fire, how long do I need to be on as an EMT before I can take the test? I know two years of EMT service are required in order to actually be promoted, but can I take the test before I have been on for two years




You can take the promo for fire whenever the test comes out, as long as your on the job. Dosent matter if you've been on for a week or years. But you have to do two years of EMS before you can transfer over


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats. How long did you apply.


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't get nervous in the medical to get fire. If your BLood pressure goes over 130-135 they prob won't take you. Just some advice because it's real easy to make your BP go up when your nervous. And then your firefighter dreams are out the window.


----------



## Ryan815 (Feb 6, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Don't get nervous in the medical to get fire. If your BLood pressure goes over 130-135 they prob won't take you. And then you wasted 2+ years of your life doing EMS. Just some advice


That's entirely not true


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 6, 2015)

Any BP over 120 is considered stage 1 hypertension. Hypertension is one of the leading causes of firefighter deaths in America. Why would they take someone in their 20s that already has high BP and is not on the job yet? Read the open FDNY exam fourm. They drop like flys cus of BP.


----------



## billwill (Feb 6, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Any BP over 120 is considered stage 1 hypertension. Hypertension is one of the leading causes of firefighter deaths in America. Why would they take someone in their 20s that already has high BP and is not on the job yet? Read the open FDNY exam fourm. They drop like flys cus of BP.



lol did you get your emt certification or steal it?? Most peoples blood pressure varies. Some girls have a BP under 90 under normal circumstances..


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi everyone I took my Exam 8/14 for Emergency Medical Specialist. My exam number is 5003. When do I have to take the physical agility test.
Can anyone help me


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 6, 2015)

Whenever you get a letter


----------



## wanderingnick (Feb 6, 2015)

for those going to Metrotech Monday morning, do we have to bring anything specific with us beside our uniform? Also, are we expected to bring our huge red bag with us to the academy everyday?


----------



## Ryan815 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes you have to have your PPE with you everyday of the academy


----------



## phoppey (Feb 7, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> for those going to Metrotech Monday morning, do we have to bring anything specific with us beside our uniform? Also, are we expected to bring our huge red bag with us to the academy everyday?


YES bring the red bag everyday day to the academy, after the first day you probably just leave it in the car. but they might randomly ask you to go get it. and if you dont its a write up


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

phoppey said:


> YES bring the red bag everyday day to the academy, after the first day you probably just leave it in the car. but they might randomly ask you to go get it. and if you dont its a write up



You need the red bag with you everyday, with all your gear, when you line up in front of the building prior to your start tine


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, to any one that wants to go to fire, wory about ems first. If you're like those people who only want to do fire, and are doing ems just to take the promotional, and never worked on an ambulance, weather 911 or private, you'll have a hard time passing quizzes, exams, practicals, state test, evoc, scenarios, class finals etc, you're basically graded on everything, focus on ems , because if you screw up in ems by getting a CD,NOI or a 311 complaint , that will really hinder your chances moving to fire. Focus on ems first.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> Question what does outstanding certificatation and not outstanding mean ???



Outstanding = wait
Not outstanding = in the next group to be hired


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, good luck to those doing the academy in February, see you guys soon at the fort


----------



## johnny chimpo (Feb 7, 2015)

I am gonna say lukgiel knows what they're talking about but the first day is at metrotech and is orientation. It's specifically noted in your letter what to bring with you and what to wear, there shouldn't be any confusion. The first day, like I said, is orientation and were gonna be inside doing paper work like payroll. You're not going to need your ppe, the letter doesn't say to bring it.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Feb 7, 2015)

I think every day after at ft totten it's a no brainer to bring it.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

People need to pay attention to detail and read what their letter says


----------



## Ryan815 (Feb 7, 2015)

If you never worked ems before don't be discouraged .. the first ambulance I ever sat in in my whole life was an FDNY one


----------



## bam5 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello to all

Guys  I unpacked my red bag

Can you please post what needs
To go back in the red bag -- thks


Those reporting on mon 
Don't  forget to get a money order
For $ 9.00

Again thanks to all for your info it really helps


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hello to all
> 
> Guys  I unpacked my red bag
> 
> ...





Everything, besides your class A items, (excluding your cap) and you don't need five pairs of pants, you can leave the short sleeve blue shirt at home, and the grey PT stuff


----------



## bam5 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey lukgiel

Hope all is well

Just checking 

Hard hat
Red sweatpants and sweatshirt
Both jackets long and short
Hazmat suit both pant and jacket
Gloves


----------



## bam5 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have anything with a class A. List


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 7, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey lukgiel
> 
> Hope all is well
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you just need your work jacket, not the class A jacket or rain coat.
If you don't have class a, its on your paper, back ordered


----------



## Mugs89 (Feb 8, 2015)

Came across this article

http://www.theolympian.com/2015/02/08/3567505_nyc-mayor-to-bolster-funding-to.html?rh=1


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 8, 2015)

Great article. I'm glad the union is doing what they said.
They are also in talks of raising the wages, since its been a while since they were raised.

I've also heard that they plan on making the EMT academy harder. Since a lot use it as a stepping stone to fire, they will have more academics and incorporate the fire PT into the system.
Wonder how that will play out


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone have any idea what would happen if you can't get in tomorrow for orientation?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 8, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> Anyone have any idea what would happen if you can't get in tomorrow for orientation?



They only do an orientation once every academy, so you'd be delayed until the next one, that's if they don't "fire" you.

If you can't drive, take public transportation


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 8, 2015)

I am trying to get home to dutchess county from up past Albany and then down to Brooklyn. Longest drive of my life and the roads are worse than horribly disgusting lol. I hope all is going well with you so far lukgiel.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks, like wise.

I think the weather man is mentioning some rain and ice during rush hour, any chance you can start driving now before the worst hits


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm still almost 2 hours from hone and then another hour 45 minutes from brooklyn in good conditions. I might just head to brooklyn as soon as I get home and take a nap in my car somewhere near hq


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 8, 2015)

emtgjf said:


> I'm still almost 2 hours from hone and then another hour 45 minutes from brooklyn in good conditions. I might just head to brooklyn as soon as I get home and take a nap in my car somewhere near hq



That's what I would do.
Do your best to not let this opportunity pass bro

I wish you safe driving


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 8, 2015)

Any questions PM me


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 8, 2015)

I will.  thanks I appreciate it


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 9, 2015)

Just made it woohoo!!!!


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 9, 2015)

Glad to hear that brother


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 9, 2015)

It'll be worth it in a bit when you get the check haha


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 9, 2015)

Words from a VERY VERY reliable source told me that the 5300 list will be called some time this year, probably september. I only had my cert for about 48 hours before i applied to fdny ems, and i am assuming i have a score of 70. But nonetheless, the source directly from metroetch told me there will be a strong chance i can get into sept if not then definitely dec. 

but anyone know when i should be receiving the list # from dcas?????


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 9, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Words from a VERY VERY reliable source told me that the 5300 list will be called some time this year, probably september. I only had my cert for about 48 hours before i applied to fdny ems, and i am assuming i have a score of 70. But nonetheless, the source directly from metroetch told me there will be a strong chance i can get into sept if not then definitely dec.
> 
> but anyone know when i should be receiving the list # from dcas?????



List # take about 4-5 months, for example when people apply in sept, they get them end of Feb or march. After that you receive 4 individual letters, physical, investigation, medical and psychological. It may be weeks or months between each letter. Generally when you apply, it takes between a year to two until you receive the final letter/call for the academy. 

I applied sept 2013, I had a score of 80 and a list # of 2XX and I was in the Jan 2015 academy. Others who have a list # of 1xxx or so are looking at April , September and they will probably finish in Jan 2016 and start with exam 5003, it all depends how many people they put in each class


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 9, 2015)

From what i've been hearing, they're hiring a lot. thats the only reason why theres a stronger chance i can get in this year, but hey, we'll see. a buddy of mine applied last september 2013 and just got in to the AM class that started today.


----------



## billwill (Feb 9, 2015)

Just listened to Belasio budget-- he said 45 new EMS tours and about 150 more ems employees than usual


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 9, 2015)

Doing the simple math I'm assuming what mattchew is saying is accurate. They are already around list number 700 on 4004, there are only 700 more numbers to go through and we still have the april, july and september classes to be filled before the year ends. If the rumors are true and 120 will be going into all the remaining classes, I can't see any way they don't at least hit the top of 5003 by september. Also hearing the list numbers for 5003 will be out around April


----------



## billwill (Feb 9, 2015)

why would list numbers come out so late then?


----------



## True42 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey.. Everything sounds good but I honestly don't think 5003 will be finished before the year is up. Realistically, they're at 700. But a lot of list #'s in the 400's, 500's, & 600's were skipped over and told April will be their time. I'm sure they'll get their call first before they continue to move up. Not to shatter dreams but the logistics of getting into the academy is not as simple as spoken word puts it. It normally takes a year not from when you receive your list # but when you have your Physical Agility.


----------



## Ryan815 (Feb 9, 2015)

There is truth to that post .. when I got hired my physical fell in May and I wasn't wasn't hired until the following February .. it really all depends on your #...there way to many variables to constantly think about .. focus on your current jobs and wait .. that's really all you can do


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 9, 2015)

True42 said:


> Hey.. Everything sounds good but I honestly don't think 5003 will be finished before the year is up. Realistically, they're at 700. But a lot of list #'s in the 400's, 500's, & 600's were skipped over and told April will be their time. I'm sure they'll get their call first before they continue to move up. Not to shatter dreams but the logistics of getting into the academy is not as simple as spoken word puts it. It normally takes a year not from when you receive your list # but when you have your Physical Agility.


I think you may have read my thing wrong. I just think that they will be hiring off 5003 before the year ends. There is not a chance they make it through the entire list before the year ends.


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 9, 2015)

Also though, you guys are right, you truly can't predict when you will be hired because you can't ever predict how many ppl will be DQ'd or will turn down the job. Quick question for you guys that have gone thru the process.....I expect to get a score of 80 based on having the 5 points for evoc and hazmat, however, I know there will be a million other people that also have an 80. Does anybody know how they do tie-breakers? I've heard social security number but does anybody know if that is actually the case?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 10, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> Doing the simple math I'm assuming what mattchew is saying is accurate. They are already around list number 700 on 4004, there are only 700 more numbers to go through and we still have the april, july and september classes to be filled before the year ends. If the rumors are true and 120 will be going into all the remaining classes, I can't see any way they don't at least hit the top of 5003 by september. Also hearing the list numbers for 5003 will be out around April



Most likely April and sept.
Remaining classes will be 90 people, 45 in am and 45 in pm, but that's what I'm hearing


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 10, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> Also though, you guys are right, you truly can't predict when you will be hired because you can't ever predict how many ppl will be DQ'd or will turn down the job. Quick question for you guys that have gone thru the process.....I expect to get a score of 80 based on having the 5 points for evoc and hazmat, however, I know there will be a million other people that also have an 80. Does anybody know how they do tie-breakers? I've heard social security number but does anybody know if that is actually the case?



Yes by ss


----------



## Hunter118 (Feb 10, 2015)

Will there be a summer academy this year ? How many more academies will there be before the year ends ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Feb 10, 2015)

Should be a summer academy, there was a July academy last year. The fact that there getting more funding for EMS and have to staff more shifts would point to keeping the summer academy.


----------



## steven9d3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Next 2 classes are April and July


----------



## ariella (Feb 10, 2015)

i just spoke to my investigator. My studf finally in final review and im in 400s but apparently there was an issue with accreditation for hs stuff that i just found out about. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey have any of you guys been to metro tech yet? You guys know if they have beds there for you to sleep for a few between shifts?


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey have any of you guys been to metro tech yet? You guys know if they have beds there for you to sleep for a few between shifts?


----------



## Ryan815 (Feb 10, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Hey have any of you guys been to metro tech yet? You guys know if they have beds there for you to sleep for a few between shifts?


They do not


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 12, 2015)

I asked around what did outstanding and not outstanding means and it means you are either active or inactive...if anyone was wondering


----------



## ariella (Feb 12, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> I asked around what did outstanding and not outstanding means and it means you are either active or inactive...if anyone was wondering



Active or inactive meaning what. If you are working or not ?


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 12, 2015)

It means, I believe outstanding means you're in the next list to be hired, that a list opened up, even if you don't get called.
Not outstanding means that no list is opened and they aren't calling. I might have mixed them up but that's what they mean


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 12, 2015)

They said it was a good thing (CAND investigation)


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 12, 2015)

Outstanding = active list 
Not Outstanding = not active list


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 12, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Outstanding = active list
> Not Outstanding = not active list



You'd figure outstanding means good right lmao


----------



## MarissaAnn (Feb 16, 2015)

When do you guys think we will start hearing about the April class ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 16, 2015)

Second week in April


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone know when we will get 5003 list numbers? Rough guesstimate


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 18, 2015)

End of this year possible maybe a lil sooner


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 18, 2015)

Just to receive our list number??????


----------



## Hunter118 (Feb 18, 2015)

Late feb early March that's when I got my list number for exam 4004


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 18, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Just to receive our list number??????


Sorry I read that wrong lol I thought u said when the are gonna start calling off the list...but yea it should be by the end of this month or early March


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 18, 2015)

You think it's possible to get 5003 called early?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 18, 2015)

It's possible, I mean by the end of the year they should be calling off the list


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Feb 19, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Whenever you get a letter


When will that be


----------



## Hunter118 (Feb 19, 2015)

Louie Patrizi said:


> When will that be


You should get the letter late feb or early March that's when I got mines for exam 4004


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 20, 2015)

To everyone waiting to get the call do your self a favor and start going to the gym or at least start running now. PT is no joke if you aren't in the best of shape. Take it from me if you don't prepare for it, it's rough.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 20, 2015)

P.t isn't that bad. I never work out and I smoke.
A daily 1.5 mile run and a few push ups aren't the end of the world. 

Its nothing compared to fire p.t , which has like daily 4 mile runs everyday. In ems, you have maybe 3 weeks of p.t and they are spaced out


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 20, 2015)

Lukgiel I'm not gonna lie pt is killing me lol.


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 20, 2015)

It is, but even the slowest people/fat people/smokers etc haven't failed out, no one passed out or vomitted . it could always be worse. It just sucks in the beginning, I saw you guys run the first day when getting times measured haha


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 20, 2015)

All I'm gonna say is my goals were to finish under the 16:30 and not to die. I hit both goals lol


----------



## billwill (Feb 20, 2015)

lol it takes you 16.5 minutes to run 1.5 miles....


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 20, 2015)

No I was under that but that's the requirement


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just called dcas a few hours ago and a list is established for 5003 im list in the high 500 hopefully thats good enough.


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 23, 2015)

What's your score?


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 23, 2015)

5x5


----------



## billwill (Feb 23, 2015)

Ron536 said:


> 5x5



What did you score on the exam? How many points?


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 23, 2015)

75


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ron536 said:


> 75


Same here. Im 57x lol. Looks like it's gonna be a while -_-


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 23, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Same here. Im 57x lol. Looks like it's gonna be a while -_-


Now we wait


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 24, 2015)

How are all of you finding out your scores and list numbers? Have letters been mailed out yet?


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 24, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> How are all of you finding out your scores and list numbers? Have letters been mailed out yet?


No havent received letters yet called dcas today list was established on 2/18/15


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 24, 2015)

So the letter will prob be sent out this week. 1500 people are on exam 5003.


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 24, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> So the letter will prob be sent out this week. 1500 people are on exam 5003.


Me and a friend were having this discussion earlier was it 1598 or 5098 people  on exam 5003 to me it sounded like 5098


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 24, 2015)

What did you guys have other than the certification to get a score of 75?


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 24, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> What did you guys have other than the certification to get a score of 75?


I had EVOC through my volunteer fd


----------



## billwill (Feb 24, 2015)

Its experience, you get more points based on volunteer or 911 experience


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 24, 2015)

it's gonna be a long wait for you guys. Just letting you guys know. The first class put in for 4004 was in 2015 and the list was established early 14. So a year give or take


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anyone know what number they stopped at for 4004? Just wondering


----------



## billwill (Feb 24, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Does anyone know what number they stopped at for 4004? Just wondering



about #700 was last number in academy


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ron536 said:


> Me and a friend were having this discussion earlier was it 1598 or 5098 people  on exam 5003 to me it sounded like 5098


I was thinking the same at first. But I was thinking that 5000 is way to many for this exm. And I doubt we would top 10% with a 75. But who knows lol it could be 5,000


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 24, 2015)

How many people applied for 5003?anyone know? Also how many classes a year are there? I know about 120 go in to each class, but approximately how many people do they call for it.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Feb 24, 2015)

mattchew said:


> How many people applied for 5003?anyone know? Also how many classes a year are there? I know about 120 go in to each class, but approximately how many people do they call for it.


I heard they are only putting 120 people in the 4004 list in classes. I don't know if they are gonna do the same for your list


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 24, 2015)

Word is 120 in each class til next year, the new budget goes into effect in July and they want more EMS workers. They aren't just going to say "this person is off 5003 so this class can't have 120 in it." Thats not logical at all. The top of 5003 should be getting academy calls at the tail end of the year.


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 24, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> I was thinking the same at first. But I was thinking that 5000 is way to many for this exm. And I doubt we would top 10% with a 75. But who knows lol it could be 5,000



1500 on list not 5000


----------



## Hunter118 (Feb 24, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> I heard they are only putting 120 people in the 4004 list in classes. I don't know if they are gonna do the same for your list


What source did u hear that from ? There are 1400 on 4004 they are not only hiring 120 that's just stupid esp when they need the people . Everyone on the list will be hired if all your paper work is in and u don't get D'Q for any reason , everyone will get on just complete the process and wait your turn that's it


----------



## lukgiel (Feb 25, 2015)

They generally have 90 in a class, 45 in day and 45 night.
Granted, they have 4 classes a year usually, sometimes 3.

They'll exhaust 4004 before moving onto the new list which was just established.


----------



## Emt1273 (Feb 25, 2015)

Not sure if it's been said already but I just spoke to my investigator. They're are going to be two classes in April with unknown amount and did not specifiy if it will be part dispatch. With a list number of 10xx i will be in one of them.

Goodluck


----------



## Hunter118 (Feb 25, 2015)

Emt1273 said:


> Not sure if it's been said already but I just spoke to my investigator. They're are going to be two classes in April with unknown amount and did not specifiy if it will be part dispatch. With a list number of 10xx i will be in one of them.
> 
> Goodluck


Will it be a mix of dispatch and Ems or strictly Ems ?


----------



## billwill (Feb 25, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Will it be a mix of dispatch and Ems or strictly Ems ?



QUOTE "They're are going to be two classes in April with unknown amount and did not specifiy if it will be part dispatch."


----------



## Emt1273 (Feb 25, 2015)

Re read the 2nd sentence......


----------



## emtgjf (Feb 25, 2015)

All classes will be part dispatch until further notice


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know if they ask you if you have took a previous polygraph test in the paperwork they make you fill out?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there a polygraph?


----------



## Robin25689 (Feb 25, 2015)

No there's no polygraph. But im wonder if they ask if you have previously taken on in the past


----------



## billwill (Feb 26, 2015)

Would love to see some more confirmations that April will have 2 academies. Anyone who speaks to their investigator please ask!


----------



## billwill (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone know on what page of this forum there is a breakdown of all documents needed for the intake?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

My friend got his list #. He's 13xx scored 70


----------



## Hunter118 (Feb 26, 2015)

billwill said:


> Does anyone know on what page of this forum there is a breakdown of all documents needed for the intake?


U need ur HS diploma . College transcript if u attended college . Emt card with scores . Birth certificate . Proof of residency . Detailed earning statement from when U first started working out of HS. And depending on if u served in the military or was fired from a job or any accidents or court related issues u will need additional documentation that your investigator will ask for


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone else get their list number yet for 5003


----------



## billwill (Feb 26, 2015)

I got mine. Im 27X


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice. What did you score if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 26, 2015)

Got mine by calling dcas but havent received a letter yet


----------



## billwill (Feb 26, 2015)

80


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice billwill. And Ron you can call dcas and they'll give you your list number?


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Nice billwill. And Ron you can call dcas and they'll give you your list number?


Yeah gave me my score and list numbe 5x5


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

5x5? What's that lol


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol that's how i post my list number


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

I was about to say... lol 5x5=25... 
I called dcas. The machine said I was 6XX scored 70.


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I was about to say... lol 5x5=25...
> I called dcas. The machine said I was 6XX scored 70.


I scored 75


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

How accurate was the automated machine? Did what it say match the paper copy


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 26, 2015)

Havent received paper copy yet


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 26, 2015)

List number 18x on 5003. Anybody have a rough estimate as to which academy I might be looking at?


----------



## billwill (Feb 26, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> List number 18x on 5003. Anybody have a rough estimate as to which academy I might be looking at?



What was your score on the exam?


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 26, 2015)

80


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2015)

Just got my paper. 
Score: 70
list #: 6XX


----------



## BJJ247 (Feb 27, 2015)

List#:87X
Does this number guarantee i'll get into academy?
Not sure what number they usually stop at..
I called machine stated:
"Number of eligibles is 5098"
or "1598" 
Not sure what number i tried 3 times to make it out..
List expires 2019 aswell.


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 27, 2015)

[QUOTE
I called machine stated:
"Number of eligibles is 5098"
or "1598" 
Not sure what number i tried 3 times to make it out..[/QUOTE]

To me it sounded like 5098 but some people have said that it can't be that high


----------



## RUMCEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

Got mine today too. Hopefully they get to our list soon!


----------



## RUMCEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

ReesesPBcup56 said:


> List number 18x on 5003. Anybody have a rough estimate as to which academy I might be looking at?



Looks like we're a few numbers apart prob same academy class. Hopefully they start pulling our list soon


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Feb 27, 2015)

havent gotten my paper, but am list number 15x. hopefully the 4004 exam keeps moving quickly. hoping for january 2016, but who knows, we'll see what happens. physicals soon hopefully. good luck guys


----------



## billwill (Feb 27, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> havent gotten my paper, but am list number 15x. hopefully the 4004 exam keeps moving quickly. hoping for january 2016, but who knows, we'll see what happens. physicals soon hopefully. good luck guys


What was your score on the exam ?


----------



## Tony1988 (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats to everyone getting there list number. Academy classes for this exam should start in 2016. Most likely the eligible list is 1598 not 5000.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

hope not. hope they start calling off this 5003 this year. lol


----------



## Tony1988 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well you will start the process this year but the academy probably will not start until 2016


----------



## Techie253 (Feb 27, 2015)

4004 List number 83x here, can anybody confirm that rumor of 2 academies in April? Hoping to make it into one of them.
Thanks


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 27, 2015)

What list are they calling from right now?
What number are they at right now (approximately)?
How many are on the list getting called now?


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Feb 27, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> 4004 List number 83x here, can anybody confirm that rumor of 2 academies in April? Hoping to make it into one of them.
> Thanks


 I would expect you to be in the april class with that list number. Someone else on here is in the 1000's and said investigator told him/her to be ready for april academy


----------



## Ron536 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just got the letter in the mail for 5003


----------



## Tony1988 (Feb 27, 2015)

mattchew said:


> What list are they calling from right now?
> What number are they at right now (approximately)?
> How many are on the list getting called now?



They are still calling from list 4004. That list will most likely be almost finished by this year.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Feb 28, 2015)

billwill said:


> What was your score on the exam ?


80 dude


----------



## Thomasmcloughlin (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys I just got my list number 118 for test 5004. Was wondering how long it would take to get in a class or start paperwork.  Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 28, 2015)

There's a rather large fdny thread a little bit down in the employment section. Check there first


----------



## Emt1273 (Feb 28, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> 4004 List number 83x here, can anybody confirm that rumor of 2 academies in April? Hoping to make it into one of them.
> Thanks



Per my investigator there is two academies April 6th and I believe he said April 20th(NOT CONFIRMED). My list number is 10xx and said I will be in one of the two so expect a call soon if you don't get held up in final review


----------



## EmergencyLife1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello All,

I just received notification that I passed the FDNY civil Service Exam #5003 with a 70%.  I've only been an EMT for a year and I went directly into a Medic Program.  I graduate from my medic program in August of 2016.  My number is in the early 1000's so I assume i'll be waiting for awhile (i'm not sure how that works).  My question is if I get called before i graduate should I decline and wait until I finish Medic Program or try and do both together?  Any suggestions?


----------



## billwill (Mar 1, 2015)

EmergencyLife1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received notification that I passed the FDNY civil Service Exam #5003 with a 70%.  I've only been an EMT for a year and I went directly into a Medic Program.  I graduate from my medic program in August of 2016.  My number is in the early 1000's so I assume i'll be waiting for awhile (i'm not sure how that works).  My question is if I get called before i graduate should I decline and wait until I finish Medic Program or try and do both together?  Any suggestions?



Definitely decline the offer and finish your medic program. Then you can join FDNY as an emt and promote to medic. No reason to quit medic school to become emt


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do the process. If they call you before your done with the medic program simply defer to the next class. With your list number it may not even be a problem.


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 2, 2015)

I called machine stated:
"Number of eligibles is 5098"
or "1598" 
Not sure what number i tried 3 times to make it out..
List expires 2019 aswell.

Here is a definitive answer http://m.thechiefleader.com/news/ci...9b2-a63f-11e4-bd5a-efa8645c40d4.html?mode=jqm


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

dont have a subscription to that site. can you copy paste what it says here ? lol


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Department of Citywide Administrative Services established a 1,598-name list for Emergency Medical Specialist - EMT on Feb. 18, 2015. The list is based on Exam 5003, which was offered Aug. 6-Sept. 23, 2014. 

I along with some other ppl on this forum were not sure if there were 1598 or 5098 ppl on the list but i found the answer


----------



## billwill (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone heard anything about the next firefighter promo or open competitive exam?


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 3, 2015)

billwill said:


> Anyone heard anything about the next firefighter promo or open competitive exam?


Promo is possibly end of this year .. haven't heard really any other details.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

i think the promo comes out the same time as the open competitive. but my brother, who's on the fire side, said to put your name on both list.


----------



## IFR (Mar 3, 2015)

Peggy Quinn indicated that she knows the dates for the next filling period and then the test. She wasn't specific, but hinted toward sometime between the end of this summer and beginning of next year.


----------



## Robin25689 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think prob the beginning of next year. Cus they hired those people from the old exam back. So there's still plenty of people they need to get to on this list.


----------



## billwill (Mar 3, 2015)

Ya I dont think the old list expires until June 2017


----------



## Robin25689 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea. And sanatation use their list for 6 years before the new test because they didn't get to enough people on it. So you never know


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

Talked to someone and they said that I should be called in may and start the academy in sept.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anyone on exam 4004 know where the list number is at. ? And if there will def be two academies in April ? If so will it be all Ems or emd or a mix of both


----------



## billwill (Mar 3, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Talked to someone and they said that I should be called in may and start the academy in sept.



Who did you talk to? Sorry to say but with your list # that is near impossible


----------



## ariella (Mar 3, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> It is, but even the slowest people/fat people/smokers etc haven't failed out, no one passed out or vomitted . it could always be worse. It just sucks in the beginning, I saw you guys run the first day when getting times measured haha



What is pt . I spoke to my investigator and she said I will be getting in for the April class everything is good for me


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 3, 2015)

PT= physical training


----------



## ariella (Mar 3, 2015)

Ron536 said:


> PT= physical training



Thanks. Do you know what kind of physical training it is


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 3, 2015)

I know there is a timed run thats about all i know


----------



## ariella (Mar 3, 2015)

Ron536 said:


> I know there is a timed run thats about all i know





Ron536 said:


> I know there is a timed run thats about all i know



Thanks im.not personally worried so much.about it because I saw few.pages ago someone wrote 16. Something minutes for a 1.5 mile run. If anyone has any info on the pt please let me know thanks


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 3, 2015)

ariella said:


> What is pt . I spoke to my investigator and she said I will be getting in for the April class everything is good for me


Question what is your list number bc Iam waiting to to hear about the April class Too ?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Does anyone on exam 4004 know where the list number is at. ? And if there will def be two academies in April ? If so will it be all Ems or emd or a mix of both


When I spoke to my investigator the other day he told me they ended in the early 700's


----------



## billwill (Mar 3, 2015)

ariella said:


> Thanks. Do you know what kind of physical training it is




What list # are you?


----------



## ariella (Mar 3, 2015)

billwill said:


> What list # are you?



Well I got pushed back because my investigator didnt tell me she was missing accreditation for my hs diploma bec my high school closed down but im number 451 I was supposed ve in February


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 3, 2015)

billwill said:


> Who did you talk to? Sorry to say but with your list # that is near impossible


Let's just say a very reliable source...I'm not gonna say who it is  but it's someone who works for fdny ems (doing the hirings, investigations, etc.).


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 4, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Talked to someone and they said that I should be called in may and start the academy in sept.


hey brotha, congrats on the list number, theres 1400 eligible on this list, buddy of mine who is 700, and one who is 1100, said their investigators both told them theyll be in april academy. so how are they gonna get all these people in the july and september/october class? lol i hope so dude. but idk. I know they are moving very very quickly


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 4, 2015)

theres 1400 eligible on 4004** so they gotta get through 700 names before the july class, im in the mid 100s, so that means im gonna be in JULY class? idk about it dude.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 4, 2015)

Possibly. They are calling A LOT of people just because they need dispatchers and techs. Each class of 120 that gets called, approximately 200 people gets contacted, because some people dont want the job and some people may not be qualified. Also, now that something was passed for more techs to get hired, i can only imagine how fast this list can go.


----------



## billwill (Mar 4, 2015)

how many more academies are supposed to have 120 candidates in each ??


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 4, 2015)

I have no idea. Isn't there a day and night class per academy class? 60 day 60 night?


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone.  Hey listen how many times can you postpone the agility test for EMS before you have to start all over again. 
if anyone can learn me with this info. i will be much appreciated.


----------



## Reyna (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm new here. I got my list number last week 7XX for exam 5003. Been reading all of this for a while, finally made an account.


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 5, 2015)

Reyna said:


> Hey everyone I'm new here. I got my list number last week 7XX for exam 5003. Been reading all of this for a while, finally made an account.


Welcome to the group


----------



## Reyna (Mar 5, 2015)

Ron536 said:


> Welcome to the group


Thank you ^.^


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 5, 2015)

Have a question for the guys on the previous list. Do you guys have a list of all documentation needed for the investigation? I want to get a head start and get everything together so the process goes smoothly. I appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 5, 2015)

Get everything from passports, to SS cards, hs diploma, W2, speeding tickets et . Everything


----------



## billwill (Mar 5, 2015)

do you need birth certificate?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks you don't happen to have the actual list they send you do you?


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 5, 2015)

Its a job that requires you to be a certain age, therefore Birth Certificate is like the first thing on the list. Especially for proving your identity.

When it comes to the actual list, it can be tedious, but I would advise getting to the physical and passing that first. Don't think ahead to phases that you haven't reached yet. You will have enough time between the Physical and Investigation to come up with what you need. And even then you can be granted more time.

My advice for those on the new list would be to work on fitness. It'll help for the physical, medical(weight), and the PT in the academy.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 5, 2015)

I hear you but I'm in pretty good shape so I'm not worried about the physical. Just know some of this stuff takes time to gather so I'm just trying to get a jump start on it. But thanks all the same.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh and don't get me wrong I'm running and doing the stair machine with a 40lb vest so I'm definitely doing the fitness side as well.


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 6, 2015)

You will get a list of all the docs you that you need for your investigation at the end of the PAT after you pass. As Mugs89 stated, you will have plenty of time between your PAT and Investigation date to gather all that. I only had a month between my PAT and BI and was able to get all the docs. 

That being said, if you know right now that you do not have the basics, e.g. birth certificate, driving record, tech card or even some not so basics like a court case you might have going on, you might want to start looking into getting those.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 6, 2015)

If any one can confirm April 6 class please post


----------



## Michael Iacono (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys, an EMT student here interested in FDNY EMS!

Can someone tell me about the background investigation for FDNY EMS??

Do they want the detailed earning report with past jobs and salaries? Is there a polygraph? Will a minor background DQ me???


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 8, 2015)

No polygraph, Yes earnings report.

Investigation is pretty straight forward. If you don't lie you'll be in solid shape. If you do, that's a DQ.

They're concerned about Criminal Backgrounds, bad driving history, and terminations. I know terminations can be explained and you'll be cool (If its reasonable).
Convictions and a spotty license might be another story, where you could probably get a DQ.

You can also get the "DQ" from problems out of the Medical and Physical.


----------



## Michael Iacono (Mar 9, 2015)

How long does the process take and how do you get stated once you have your EMT Cert?!?

 2 years!?! 6 months!?!?


----------



## billwill (Mar 10, 2015)

about 2 years


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 10, 2015)

If the next academy is April 6th, calls should start next week.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> If the next academy is April 6th, calls should start next week.


Hopefully, but I'm just wondering if anyone can confirm it, I'm gonna call my invest tomorrow and see if it's true. Fingers crossed whoever is next


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 10, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Hopefully, but I'm just wondering if anyone can confirm it, I'm gonna call my invest tomorrow and see if it's true. Fingers crossed whoever is next




What list # r u ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 11, 2015)

822


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 11, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> What list # r u ?


822


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got word that... they are sending letters out at the end of the month beginning of next, for dates when you go in for investigations.


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Just got word that... they are sending letters out at the end of the month beginning of next, for dates when you go in for investigations.


For exam 5003???


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes. that's what I was just told. That they are going to start sending out letters for you to come into metro tech.


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Yes. that's what I was just told. That they are going to start sending out letters for you to come into metro tech.


Wow thats fast


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Just got word that... they are sending letters out at the end of the month beginning of next, for dates when you go in for investigations.


Bro that's completely wrong , for everyone that's on 5003 the first letter u will receive is for your Physical and agility which is at Fort Totten , so if you have a low list number I suggest u get a weighted vest and become friends with a stair master , Plz stop spreading false info


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe going to metro tech part is wrong but they are definitely sending letters out.


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lmaooo, hunter118 u win.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol, i didnt think it was a competition. but anyway, i didnt know the process for when you get called in for phys/agility, invest, etc. but they are stuffing letters and should be done by the end of the month. How do i know this? because the person i talked to just called me telling me that he/she just saw my name.


----------



## billwill (Mar 11, 2015)

j


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Lol, i didnt think it was a competition. but anyway, i didnt know the process for when you get called in for phys/agility, invest, etc. but they are stuffing letters and should be done by the end of the month. How do i know this? because the person i talked to just called me telling me that he/she just saw my name.


Can this person confirm at April 6th class?......that's all I want to know


----------



## billwill (Mar 11, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Can this person confirm at April 6th class?......that's all I want to know



Yes that would be great--- also if there are 2 academies in April too and how many in each


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol., I'm not contacting this person because I will not bother them with questions. I wait for this person to call me.


----------



## billwill (Mar 11, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Lol., I'm not contacting this person because I will not bother them with questions. I wait for this person to call me.



mattchew has your friend said anything about the promo to fire?  I see you are volunteer so I assume you would be interested in that too. how old are you?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've heard expect the filing to be end of this year or beginning of next


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 11, 2015)

Can this person tell me where my favorite socks are? Can't seem to find them...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

I havent asked about the promo. But my brother who works fire said that the test SHOULD come out next year. (he was in the last class before the lawsuit). And i am currently 23 (24 in sept).


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

Right now i just wanna get my 2 years started so i can just join fire already.


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Mar 11, 2015)

WHAT KIND OF PT IN THE ACADEMY IS THEIR.


----------



## billwill (Mar 11, 2015)

Louie Patrizi said:


> WHAT KIND OF PT IN THE ACADEMY IS THEIR.



Simple stuff if you are not a fatass


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Mar 11, 2015)

WHEN IS THE CALL BACK FOR THE PHYSICAL AGILITY TEST. IF YOUR NUMBER IN THE 200S


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 11, 2015)

^bro is there something wrong with your keyboard?


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Mar 11, 2015)

My number is in the 200's


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 11, 2015)

Within 2 months maybe, def soon


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Mar 11, 2015)

oh boy. i hope i am in better shape by then.i had surgery


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Right now i just wanna get my 2 years started so i can just join fire already.


 Matthew what list number are u on 5003


----------



## billwill (Mar 11, 2015)

Louie Patrizi said:


> oh boy. i hope i am in better shape by then.i had surgery



What kind of surgery?


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

All the guys who wanna go to fire, need to hurry up. A lot of EMTs and paramedics are talking to the union to get rid of the promotional, and keep ems and fire two separate open competitive tests.


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 12, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> All the guys who wanna go to fire, need to hurry up. A lot of EMTs and paramedics are talking to the union to get rid of the promotional, and keep ems and fire two separate open competitive tests.


It'll never happen...


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

It will. Back in the day they would take any EMT or medic, and they got burned, now you cannot have lateness, absent or CD,NOI on your record. Also, there's too much of a turnout with people, waste of money. You wanna be an EMT, apply. Wanna be fire, take the fire open competitive, don't use ems as a stepping Stone, two separate careers.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> It will. Back in the day they would take any EMT or medic, and they got burned, now you cannot have lateness, absent or CD,NOI on your record. Also, there's too much of a turnout with people, waste of money. You wanna be an EMT, apply. Wanna be fire, take the fire open competitive, don't use ems as a stepping Stone, two separate careers.


If that happens let's be honest there will be way less EMT's and Paramedics applying to FDNY , most ppl take Ems to join fire eventually


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

If u have successful years in Ems and stay in shape I see nothing wrong with being promoted to FF if that's what u choose to do , being a FF isn't for everyone but if u have what it takes I see nothing wrong with using EMS as a stepping stone that's what makes working for FDNY so attractive the oppurtunity for promotions they will take a major hit if they rid that


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 12, 2015)

Isn't everything at metro tech? Stair climb? And what is the physical for qualifications?


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 12, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> If that happens let's be honest there will be way less EMT's and Paramedics applying to FDNY , most ppl take Ems to join fire eventually



To this, I say good. If this was to cause FDNY to have such a high understaffing rate in EMS that it might be the catalyst to finally addressing the issue of EMS being treated like the red headed step child in K-Mart, I am fine with that. I would rather see better pay and a clear educational/career path into other healthcare positions, eg to medic, nurse, PA and Doc, than a promotion into Fire. 

I have no problem with a person who wants to be a FF but I feel that there are waaaay too many people getting into EMS just to get into Fire. Once again, if you are an EMT/Medic and want to become a FF, kudos to you. Go for it. But right now that is the only carrot in this carrot or stick game and I would rather see more carrots for those of us who really enjoy the EMS side of things.


----------



## billwill (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree fire and ems are very related and it is perfectly logical to have promo from ems to fire. Many fire calls are medical related anyways


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

A promotion is EMT to paramedic or LT.
When you get "promoted" to fire you become a CFR, its a demotion in that sense but a promotion in the sense of pay.

Ems needs higher standards, a higher pay, better benefits and a smaller turn over


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

kettlebell said:


> To this, I say good. If this was to cause FDNY to have such a high understaffing rate in EMS that it might be the catalyst to finally addressing the issue of EMS being treated like the red headed step child in K-Mart, I am fine with that. I would rather see better pay and a clear educational/career path into other healthcare positions, eg to medic, nurse, PA and Doc, than a promotion into Fire.
> 
> I have no problem with a person who wants to be a FF but I feel that there are waaaay too many people getting into EMS just to get into Fire. Once again, if you are an EMT/Medic and want to become a FF, kudos to you. Go for it. But right now that is the only carrot in this carrot or stick game and I would rather see more carrots for those of us who really enjoy the EMS side of things.


To that I say Ems is and probably would always be looked down upon or w.e kind of analogy u were trying to associate with it that's just how it is has nothing to do with fire if u want hire wages ect in Ems move to Canada , Ems and Fire go hand and hand regardless so the promotion would only make sense. Im sure most medics or emt's that go into school to become docs Pa's Rn's ect land good jobs for having fdny Ems on their resume


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

Higher* wages im sorry ..


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 12, 2015)

In my opinion, i think its a good idea to keep the promo. Because you'll always have people on the list for ems. You also get a lot of people to become techs because of the promo.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

mattchew said:


> In my opinion, i think its a good idea to keep the promo. Because you'll always have people on the list for ems. You also get a lot of people to become techs because of the promo.


 But there's a high turn over every time the promo comes out. People will always go where there is a higher wage. Granted FDNY has been around 160 Yeats and FDNY ems around 20, ems doesn't have much if any history. 

Both careers should be separate lists, and if you're FDNY EMT and apply for fire, should he given extra points, like military or residency.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

No where else is ems to fire considered a promo, only reason FDNY does it, is because it was an agreement of the merger and a easier way to get minorotoes, even though that didn't really work out. The ems union is now in talks of having three day work weeks , higher wages and differentials for emd, haztac etc . people are working towards ems being better and more respected, like I said, its young, it needs time. Granted, weather fire or paramedic comes first, I'll take what ever, but I do respect ems and want it to be respected.


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 12, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> To that I say Ems is and probably would always be looked down upon or w.e kind of analogy u were trying to associate with it that's just how it is has nothing to do with fire if u want hire wages ect in Ems move to Canada , Ems and Fire go hand and hand regardless so the promotion would only make sense. Im sure most medics or emt's that go into school to become docs Pa's Rn's ect land good jobs for having fdny Ems on their resume



I'd totes move to Canada. That place is hella nice. But is it a sad reality when one needs to move from their birth country for better pay, especially when that country is America. EMS does not need to be a low paying job nor do I feel that it is a long term career goal either without moving up into management, operations, logistic, etc. But if I am working for a city agency I should not have to pick up OT and have a second job just to make ends meet.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

kettlebell said:


> I'd totes move to Canada. That place is hella nice. But is it a sad reality when one needs to move from their birth country for better pay, especially when that country is America. EMS does not need to be a low paying job nor do I feel that it is a long term career goal either without moving up into management, operations, logistic, etc. But if I am working for a city agency I should not have to pick up OT and have a second job just to make ends meet.


I agree 100% diblasio is coming up with somthing so hopefully wages would be higher , we do a tough job shouldn't get paid peanuts for it


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

kettlebell said:


> I'd totes move to Canada. That place is hella nice. But is it a sad reality when one needs to move from their birth country for better pay, especially when that country is America. EMS does not need to be a low paying job nor do I feel that it is a long term career goal either without moving up into management, operations, logistic, etc. But if I am working for a city agency I should not have to pick up OT and have a second job just to make ends meet.



100% agree, considering this is the lowest paying city job, even a gardener gets more. Deff time for change .


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

How much exactly is your starting pay for fdny as a Emt ? Is it still 33,000 a year ?


----------



## billwill (Mar 12, 2015)

EMS does need better pay and benefits but still you need to think about the big picture. Even though some people may use EMS as a steeping block to fire--- wouldn't the fire department as a whole rather have current employees and experienced candidates put before the other 40,000 guys who just want to be firefighters??? Don't fdny EMS deserve to be put in front of all the other who just apply and get a good exam score? I 100% agree and think the promo  is a great thing


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh and all that being said yes, I am going to accept the offer for the academy when FDNY calls. It is one of the fastest ways into the 911 game in the five boroughs. I am also taking the Medic upgrade weather through FDNY or on my own at a private school.


----------



## billwill (Mar 12, 2015)

kettlebell said:


> Oh and all that being said yes, I am going to accept the offer for the academy when FDNY calls. It is one of the fastest ways into the 911 game in the five boroughs. I am also taking the Medic upgrade weather through FDNY or on my own at a private school.



It's definately not one of the fastest ways, your better off just applying to some companies to get in the 911 system. Also you will get paid more if you find a private company to work for.


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 12, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> How much exactly is your starting pay for fdny as a Emt ? Is it still 33,000 a year ?



Starting pay is $31,931


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

So u basically getting paid close to 16.50


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 12, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> So u basically getting paid close to 16.50



Pretty much buddy.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 12, 2015)

That's first year but I know guys who in their first year made 50 something with ot. I personally wanna be an Emt. Eventually a medic and beyond. The pay should be higher and hopefully it will be in the near future. gioe to see you all eventually on the job.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

True you can work for a hospital and be played better but the risk of CDs and NOI increases. A lot of FDNY people told me on the job they stick with FDNY, do OT and if they need a second job, to stick with transport, less chance of being restricted or getting a NOI


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

billwill said:


> EMS does need better pay and benefits but still you need to think about the big picture. Even though some people may use EMS as a steeping block to fire--- wouldn't the fire department as a whole rather have current employees and experienced candidates put before the other 40,000 guys who just want to be firefighters??? Don't fdny EMS deserve to be put in front of all the other who just apply and get a good exam score? I 100% agree and think the promo  is a great thing



Experienced candidates?
Ems and fire are totally separate. 
Carrying patients on stairchairs or administering meds, has nothing with putting out a third alarm fire or being first due to a 10-75


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> That's first year but I know guys who in their first year made 50 something with ot. I personally wanna be an Emt. Eventually a medic and beyond. The pay should be higher and hopefully it will be in the near future. gioe to see you all eventually on the job.


Like wise. Look forward


----------



## billwill (Mar 12, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> Experienced candidates?
> Ems and fire are totally separate.
> Carrying patients on stairchairs or administering meds, has nothing with putting out a third alarm fire or being first due to a 10-75


 
Yes, experienced. Working in ems I imagine that you interact with fire and police. Also as a firefighter i think it would be important to know how ems operates. All beneficial


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

billwill said:


> Yes, experienced. Working in ems I imagine that you interact with fire and police. Also as a firefighter i think it would be important to know how ems operates. All beneficial



That's why firefightets come to fort Totten, and we do drills together. Such as mayday. 

I'm not knocking anyone's hustle, its just those people who didn't even take the fire open competitive, went straight to the ems open competitive, did not work ems, weather volly, 911 or transport and only see fire Iin their eyes. Its those people that don't deserve it. I'll probably take the promotional, mind you, I took the fire test and worked ems, both 911 and transport. I'm giving ems their due


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> That's why firefightets come to fort Totten, and we do drills together. Such as mayday.
> 
> I'm not knocking anyone's hustle, its just those people who didn't even take the fire open competitive, went straight to the ems open competitive, did not work ems, weather volly, 911 or transport and only see fire Iin their eyes. Its those people that don't deserve it. I'll probably take the promotional, mind you, I took the fire test and worked ems, both 911 and transport. I'm giving ems their due


I respect that those who are aiming straight for fire with no Ems experience will have a long two years of Ems if u don't hve a love for Ems


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 12, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I respect that those who are aiming straight for fire with no Ems experience will have a long two years of Ems if u don't hve a love for Ems



If you don't have a love for it, don't do it.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 12, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> If you don't have a love for it, don't do it.


Exactly how is the academy going ?


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 12, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> If you don't have a love for it, don't do it.



Meh, I have done many thing that I do not love to get where I want to be at. Sometime you have to do, what you have to do. I think the problem lies with the individuals that do not see it as a job, one in which you are caring for the sick and injured, but more as some kind unjust hurdle that they must get through to get what they really want.


----------



## Techie253 (Mar 12, 2015)

So, if we can get back to the topic of this thread... Has anyone else heard the rumors of the April 6th academy? As of now April 20th seems to be the next upcoming and that's it. It seems only 1-2 people have said April 6th so it's tough to believe there will be 2 academy's.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 12, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> So, if we can get back to the topic of this thread... Has anyone else heard the rumors of the April 6th academy? As of now April 20th seems to be the next upcoming and that's it. It seems only 1-2 people have said April 6th so it's tough to believe there will be 2 academy's.


I've been wondering the same thing so if anyone had answers please post it


----------



## Mattyc8910 (Mar 12, 2015)

Exam number 5003. Got letter to report for physical March 28th. 
Anyone else?


----------



## naps89 (Mar 12, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing so if anyone had answers please post it



My investigator made it seem like there's only one class in April, but who knows what's really going on. Hoping for two!


----------



## billwill (Mar 12, 2015)

Mattyc8910 said:


> Exam number 5003. Got letter to report for physical March 28th.
> Anyone else?



what list # are you?


----------



## Mattyc8910 (Mar 12, 2015)

billwill said:


> what list # are you?


99


----------



## billwill (Mar 12, 2015)

Mattyc8910 said:


> 99



what you score on the exam?


----------



## Mattyc8910 (Mar 12, 2015)

billwill said:


> what you score on the exam?


85 I believe.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm 18x on that exam will have to check my mail when I get home gotta get on that stair master lol shouldn't be too far behind you. Had an 80 on the exam


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 12, 2015)

If the fire department didn't find the promotional beneficial to the service they most likely wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 12, 2015)

First off I don't think there's anything wrong with the promotional. If someone has put in there 2 years, why not? Like most of us have waited about 2 years to get through this tedious Pre-hire process. So its like a 4 yr investment. Not to mention you'd have to get through the Fire Academy, so this "backdoor" aint cake. I don't plan on using this as some stepping stone to become a firefighter, however I do like having it as an option. Options are dope.

Additionally someone posted at least twice that his Investigator said 2 academies in April which would make sense. They're pouring ALOT of money into EMS right now so 1 academy would be underwhelming. And if there's going to be 1 academy in April the number would at least be another 120 like the last one.

I would ask my Investigator but hes the only one that asks questions in this relationship.


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mugs you have the right idea.  I agree with just about everything you've said.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 12, 2015)

agreed. Couldn't say that any better


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't get me wrong this job is a really awesome unbelievable job.  I feel privileged and lucky to be working here in a great boro. I've never worked any where else and all my street experience is strictly through the city.  However, investing 25 years without looking at promotional opportunities is simply not financially feasible.  I mean at least for most people I'd say.  I didn't know much about EMS or Firefighters before this job.  They offer alot here.  They want to see you succeed.  And when you get out of the academy you will have an understanding of that.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 12, 2015)

Anyone else get a letter about a physical? Let's see some numbers


----------



## emtman01 (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you think the 5003 list will make the promo for fire??


----------



## purpleheartx2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I got my letter today for the agility test. It's on the 28th of March. My list number was 75 and scored an 85 on 5003.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 13, 2015)

Good job and good luck to whomever is doing their physical/agility. Glad that this process is actually moving quick.


----------



## SenorRojer (Mar 13, 2015)

Yea forget about the promo talk lets get back to when im getting called for a damn academy lol


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 13, 2015)

What mugs said made a lot of sense, there should be 2 academy classes in April but we don't know if they will do a repeat of the two jan classes. One emd and one both EMT and emd


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 13, 2015)

I have only heard the two academy talk here on this forum. I think it would be more plausible for one of the larger 120 classes in April then for two different classes.

As far as a start date goes, I do know that the current class graduates on the 22nd of April so I imagine the next class will be starting around that time frame.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 13, 2015)

so nobody over 100 got a letter for the physical? soon hopefully.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 13, 2015)

list number 100**


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm 18x nothing today or yesterday


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nothing in the mail for me yet and I'm in the high 500


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 13, 2015)

You have to figure they probably sent out at least a cpl hundred as I know dq on the stairs is very high


----------



## Mclebron23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone know about exam 4004? I'm done with everything (physical, psychological, medical, investigator) I just received my medical results in the mail with everything good to go. I did get a call from a nurse saying I need a cat scan because they saw a "shadow" on my chest x-ray. Will this hold me back from getting called for the next adademy? 

What's my chances of getting called for the April class? My list # is 7xx. Thanks.


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 14, 2015)

Mclebron23 said:


> Anyone know about exam 4004? I'm done with everything (physical, psychological, medical, investigator) I just received my medical results in the mail with everything good to go. I did get a call from a nurse saying I need a cat scan because they saw a "shadow" on my chest x-ray. Will this hold me back from getting called for the next adademy?
> 
> What's my chances of getting called for the April class? My list # is 7xx. Thanks.



Chances are they will not push your application through till they have that CAT scan. You probably only have a few weeks at best to get those results to Metro Tech If you what a chance at the April academy.


----------



## Mattyc8910 (Mar 14, 2015)

So what is the timeline normally like after the physical? What estimates and opinions are people having about being picked up in a class?


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 14, 2015)

Im in the 1300's everything completed and I was told im medically cleared , any chances i'll get in Aprils academy ? I hope so


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 14, 2015)

Your prob looking at july. They are only at the Low 700s for April


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 14, 2015)

Any updates with physicals for the 5003 guys? My buddy is 1100s and was told by his investigator he'll be in April academy. Anybody else get mail for physical after list number 100..


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm in the 1200's, so I was set on July. However since the new budget, how many #s they went thru to fill the last class, and rumors of 2 academies, I like our chances for April.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 14, 2015)

How many people that's on 4004 yet that have not received the call yet are on outstanding certification when you call DCAS ? Im outstanding


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ya, I'm outstanding now too. A few weeks ago I was not outstanding.


----------



## Reyna (Mar 14, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> It will. Back in the day they would take any EMT or medic, and they got burned, now you cannot have lateness, absent or CD,NOI on your record. Also, there's too much of a turnout with people, waste of money. You wanna be an EMT, apply. Wanna be fire, take the fire open competitive, don't use ems as a stepping Stone, two separate careers.



I agree!!!


----------



## Tony1988 (Mar 14, 2015)

Reyna said:


> Hey everyone I'm new here. I got my list number last week 7XX for exam 5003. Been reading all of this for a while, finally made an account.[/QUO





MattyMalverne655 said:


> What mugs said made a lot of sense, there should be 2 academy classes in April but we don't know if they will do a repeat of the two jan classes. One emd and one both EMT and emd


There will not be another EMD class. That was just an experiment to see if it works. But that doesn't mean that Aprils class will all be going to the streets. Some still might end up going to EMD upon graduation


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 15, 2015)

Tony1988 said:


> There will not be another EMD class. That was just an experiment to see if it works. But that doesn't mean that Aprils class will all be going to the streets. Some still might end up going to EMD upon graduation



To see if what works? Where did you hear that.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Ya, I'm outstanding now too. A few weeks ago I was not outstanding.


I want to say our chances of landing in April are high if we have nothing holding us back let's hope and see if not april def july


----------



## Tony1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> To see if what works? Where did you hear that.


The FDNY took candidates off the list and sent them straight to EMD without going through the academy. That was used for staffing purposes at EMD. It was also an experiment to see if they can staff civilians at EMD. Emd has to meet a quota of 143 new employees by the start of April, this is why the FDNY did that. Also about half of this January class will be sent up to EMD right after the academy. There will not be anymore candidates coming off the list going straight to EMD as of right now. So Aprils class will most likely be going to the streets unless of course people choose to work at EMD


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2015)

What exactly is the process after we receive our letters? (The letter after our list number)


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 15, 2015)

mattchew said:


> What exactly is the process after we receive our letters? (The letter after our list number)


U wait for your physical and agility letter which is at fort totten


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 15, 2015)

Tony1988 said:


> The FDNY took candidates off the list and sent them straight to EMD without going through the academy. That was used for staffing purposes at EMD. It was also an experiment to see if they can staff civilians at EMD. Emd has to meet a quota of 143 new employees by the start of April, this is why the FDNY did that. Also about half of this January class will be sent up to EMD right after the academy. There will not be anymore candidates coming off the list going straight to EMD as of right now. So Aprils class will most likely be going to the streets unless of course people choose to work at EMD



At emd rotation, we were told they want to make it a separate civil exam, like fire dispatchers


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2015)

So I guess nobody got any letters for their physical.. good chance top of 5003 makess October class since they're running through 4004?


----------



## Mattyc8910 (Mar 15, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> So I guess nobody got any letters for their physical.. good chance top of 5003 makess October class since they're running through 4004?


Got my letter for physical last week. Quite a few on here that have also received one. 
List number 9*. Score 85


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lukgiel, is your class done with the academy this week? If you started Jan 12, it would be 10 weeks, this week right?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mattyc8910 said:


> Got my letter for physical last week. Quite a few on here that have also received one.
> List number 9*. Score 85


yeah thanks brotha, no i know you got yours, was looking to see if anyone after you on the list has received one as i'm in the 140s. good luck with the physical dude


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 16, 2015)

Hopefully soon man I'm in the 180's so we'll prob be in the same batch


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good after noon everyone


----------



## naps89 (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone guessing when the calls will start for the next class?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 16, 2015)

Soon hopefully


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe the April 6th guy is right, if he is then this week would make sense


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 16, 2015)

Where did u guys hear that there is a April 6th class ???? When I spoke to my investigator 2 weeks ago he told me the next class is April 20th... And my friend who is in the academy now said they don't graduate from the academy till the middle of April ...


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 16, 2015)

Some guy posted earlier that said his investigator told him April 6th and 20th, but who knows. And yes the February class graduates mid April, but there's also that January 12th EMD class that's also in the academy. They should be done with the academy this month, seeing how 10 weeks would be up.


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 16, 2015)

The post is on 167, could be trolling tho...


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 16, 2015)

Ohh ok... I Didn't know about the April 6 th class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 16, 2015)

Not enough people from 5003 on here lol killing me that I saw the dude list number 99 get his letter. Real anxious now. Maybe next week the 100s will hear something.  Anyone who knows someone in this range..if u hear something let us know. Thanks lol


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 16, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Not enough people from 5003 on here lol killing me that I saw the dude list number 99 get his letter. Real anxious now. Maybe next week the 100s will hear something.  Anyone who knows someone in this range..if u hear something let us know. Thanks lol


I'm in the 180's if I hear anything I'll post it


----------



## nyy615 (Mar 17, 2015)

How do you know whether or not you are "outstanding" or "not outstanding"?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 18, 2015)

This question is for anyone already on the job. I already have my 4 digit shield number because I work on the 911 system at a hospital. Can I keep this number once I get on? The number did come from the FDNY?


----------



## Michael Iacono (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone know if your a paramedic already if you have to run through FDNY paramedic academy?

Or do you just start working he streets at 43k?


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 19, 2015)

You'll have to go through the PTOP class regardless.  There's a lot more that you learn about within the fire department then just being a paramedic on the street.


----------



## Michael Iacono (Mar 19, 2015)

How long is PTOP???


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 19, 2015)

Did anyone hear about the april academy ? And if there will be 2 in April or not ? For list 4004


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't imagine that they would have 2 academies run consecutively at the same time.  Each academy session already has 2 tours that run in 1 academy class.


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did anyone hear about the april academy ? And if there will be 2 in April or not ? For list 4004



There isn't going to be 2 classes! There is only 1 in April. It is supposed to be at the end of the month. This is what I was told 2 weeks ago when I received a phone call from the woman who is head of investigations. #65*, 4004


----------



## billwill (Mar 19, 2015)

True42 said:


> There isn't going to be 2 classes! There is only 1 in April. It is supposed to be at the end of the month. This is what I was told 2 weeks ago when I received a phone call from the woman who is head of investigations. #65*, 4004


Why were you not in the January/February academy?


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

billwill said:


> Why were you not in the January/February academy?



They just went over my number.. And about a week or so before that academy started my investigator called me, I thought it was to offer me the gig but it was to rewrite a letter that he said needed to be more detailed.. He told me I was in final review but that was my only setback. I wasn't the only one in the 600s though. I know a few more people who are in the same range, even lower who they told if not February, then April. Ms. B (Head of Investigations) also called me 2 weeks ago to confirm some information and to let me know April should be my month.


----------



## Grozler (Mar 19, 2015)

Michael Iacono said:


> How long is PTOP???


My class was 10 weeks.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 19, 2015)

True42 said:


> There isn't going to be 2 classes! There is only 1 in April. It is supposed to be at the end of the month. This is what I was told 2 weeks ago when I received a phone call from the woman who is head of investigations. #65*, 4004


Why did u get a phone call from Peggy Quinn ? She. The head of investigations


----------



## naps89 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never heard of Peggy Quinn making calls, even on the fire side.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone know how many spots they are looking to fill for 4004 ? I hvnt spoke or heard from my investigator in forever


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

Peggy Quinn is the Deputy director of investigations. Ms. Bautista is the supervisor. The person your file goes to when it's under final review and who particularly has the final say. I've dealt with both in the last 6 years. I received a phone call from Ms. Bautista. And Hunter118, there is no "Spots to be filled"! If you have clean records and persistence, you basically get an opportunity at the Academy. This is my 3rd go round after giving up after the 2nd try! I've seen about 20 people I know get on in the past 6.5 years. And my last go round, Ms. Quinn single handedly helped me until I got DQ'd.. I'm not new to THIS side of things boys! I know who I spoke to! I wish you all the best!


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 19, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking what can cause someone to receive a dq?


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what can cause someone to receive a dq?



It's all good. Getting in trouble and not TELLING them. Anything like going to jail or DUI. Having medical issues and not brushing up on them as soon as they let you know their concerns and carelessly not bringing in those documents and everything they ask for. My situation was the Medical. I got DQ'd for something medically that they now accept but I didn't go to the doctor as I was told to do in the time they gave me. Two weeks before the academy in 2011.. I'm sure there's probaly more but those are the ones I know for sure!


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 19, 2015)

True42 said:


> Peggy Quinn is the Deputy director of investigations. Ms. Bautista is the supervisor. The person your file goes to when it's under final review and who particularly has the final say. I've dealt with both in the last 6 years. I received a phone call from Ms. Bautista. And Hunter118, there is no "Spots to be filled"! If you have clean records and persistence, you basically get an opportunity at the Academy. This is my 3rd go round after giving up after the 2nd try! I've seen about 20 people I know get on in the past 6.5 years. And my last go round, Ms. Quinn single handedly helped me until I got DQ'd.. I'm not new to THIS side of things boys! I know who I spoke to! I wish you all the best!


So basically what will get u DQ'd , your investigator won't let u know if u make it or not or if paperwork is missing that u need ? If my investigator isn't contacting me should I contact her ?


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

And when I mention getting in trouble, this is after you receive your PA and interview. When you are under their microscope!..


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol damn u basically have to live in a bubble , hope u make it this time around bro


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> So basically what will get u DQ'd , your investigator won't let u know if u make it or not or if paperwork is missing that u need ? If my investigator isn't contacting me should I contact her ?



I know for sure that if there is paperwork issues, they WILL call you and let you know! It just depends on your investigator! Lol.. This person can call you 2 days before an academy they told you and tell you they need something;,causing you to miss out.. Hopefully you have a good one! And they will communicate with you if something is wrong. My first time back in 2010, I didn't hear anything after a few of my buddies had their academy.. The FDNY called me and told me that my investigator had retired and he didn't put my info through! I had to do it all again. Well the PA and medical. That's where Ms. Quinn stepped in!.


----------



## True42 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Lol damn u basically have to live in a bubble , hope u make it this time around bro



Thanks man! Hopefully!.. Likewise!.. They will work with you and they will communicate with you! Just on their time!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 20, 2015)

True42 said:


> And when I mention getting in trouble, this is after you receive your PA and interview. When you are under their microscope!..


what happens if you got into trouble 3 plus years ago, and havent gotten introuble since. would you still get Dq'd, even though you learned from said mistake. thanks for the help and good luck to you bro. anything in the mail for you 5003 guys?


----------



## billwill (Mar 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> what happens if you got into trouble 3 plus years ago, and havent gotten introuble since. would you still get Dq'd, even though you learned from said mistake. thanks for the help and good luck to you bro. anything in the mail for you 5003 guys?


what you get in trouble for?


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> what happens if you got into trouble 3 plus years ago, and havent gotten introuble since. would you still get Dq'd, even though you learned from said mistake. thanks for the help and good luck to you bro. anything in the mail for you 5003 guys?


It depends what u got in trouble for in the past , if it's in the system u will need to tell them about it and u will need documentation or a notarized letter about it , the decison process to Wheather you are hired or not is a overall based thing


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> It depends what u got in trouble for in the past , if it's in the system u will need to tell them about it and u will need documentation or a notarized letter about it , the decison process to Wheather you are hired or not is a overall based thing


Aright cool thanks, yeah I'm not really worried about it. Nothing too serious. Time has come and gone between then, I'll be able to get disposition and explain I was a young foolish kid, terrible mistake. Too excited to get this process started. Good luck to all you guys going for physicals soon and guys and girls waiting for call for April academy.


----------



## billwill (Mar 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Aright cool thanks, yeah I'm not really worried about it. Nothing too serious. Time has come and gone between then, I'll be able to get disposition and explain I was a young foolish kid, terrible mistake. Too excited to get this process started. Good luck to all you guys going for physicals soon and guys and girls waiting for call for April academy.


What about driving violations and court appearances? Like when I was in high school I got a ticket for taking a left turn when you werent allowed to and I had to go to court for it. Do I need to bring papers for that? like disposition and stuff??


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 20, 2015)

billwill said:


> What about driving violations and court appearances? Like when I was in high school I got a ticket for taking a left turn when you werent allowed to and I had to go to court for it. Do I need to bring papers for that? like disposition and stuff??


Probably bro, just to show what the charge was and what it ended up being..violation..how much..any points..all that. From what I've heard fdny ems is quite.lenient with that stuff, as long as it's been a while since last infraction and you're not a repeat offender for nonsense like that. From here on out just drive like a 90 year old woman lol. Last thing we need is new stuff for investigators to look at when we get to that point


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 20, 2015)

Any ideas when calls will go out


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 21, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Any ideas when calls will go out


Maybe in a week or two give or take *fingers crossed


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 21, 2015)

Anything that you've ever had to go to court for or have been served papers for that have been settled within the court system you have to bring the paperwork with the disposition .  They will undoubtedly find out.  You don't want to be caught out in a lie.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 21, 2015)

guys on 5003 with high list number, we should be getting something before the end of the month pertaining to our physical, fingers crossed.


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 21, 2015)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 21, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Where did you hear that?


They sent up to list number 100..for a physical on March 28th..they'll be calling more after that..so we'll have stuff in the mail hopefully this week


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool yeah my buddy is in the 90's and he goes next sat. So hopefully we get ours soon


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 23, 2015)

Is there anyone on 4004 who didn't get in a academy yet not on outstanding certification when they call dcas ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 23, 2015)

It says im outstanding


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 23, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> It says im outstanding


What's your list # ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 23, 2015)

822


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 23, 2015)

#800 here.

Just called and I am also still outstanding. I do not really expect anything till the first week of April though.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 23, 2015)

I believe we are the next batch fingers crossed


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 23, 2015)

I got a call form an unknown NY number this past weekend and eyed it suspiciously. When I answered it I was sadly greeted by a prerecorded Spanish telemarketer message. Maybe next time.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn you got trolled


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 23, 2015)

what numbers are you guys


----------



## naps89 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm 11XX, also outstanding and hoping for april


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 23, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> what numbers are you guys



I have seen members shoot down other member's questions by aggressively telling them "your question has been answered already, check the back pages on this thread". I always thought it was a little rude to just simply brush them off if it was a rather simple question. But in this case the answer to your question is literally 3-4 comments backs on this very page. Hell, the answer is even in my signature 2 comments back and on this comment as well.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 23, 2015)

Is there anyone who is NOT on Outstanding certification that HAS NOT been called yet ? On list 4004


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone know what they do when your paperwork goes for final review?


----------



## Techie253 (Mar 23, 2015)

83x here, glad to see a few other people in the low 800's.
Investigator seemed to think April was a pretty good bet, hoping to hear from them soon


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 23, 2015)

What did they say to you?


----------



## Techie253 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just that the next academy was April 20th and that my list number is close enough to have a shot


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 24, 2015)

So I posted yesterday about how I was basically trolled by a spanish telemarketer. TL DR : I saw an unknown NY number on my phone and thought it could be FDNY, but nope. 

Well today I did get a call from FDNY and I just happened to be using the calculator app on my phone and as the call popped up I hit the dismiss while trying to to add up numbers. ****ing math. I just stared at my screen and was thinking "no, that did not just happen." Hit redial and sure enough it was FDNY trying call me but that number was just a recording with no options to talk to anyone. I just sat there saying no over and over for a few minutes.

But as I was sitting there saying no over and over contemplating my next move the voicemail icon popped up. Bless my lucky stars. It was not my BI but another BI who needed a copy of my renewed drivers license for my file to be complete. Done, easy peasy, I'll fax that right now. 

So people of this forum, they are going through their files, crossing their T's and dotting their i's. Phone calls will be coming soon.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice I just called bc I just got my renewed license so I have to do the same


----------



## Techie253 (Mar 24, 2015)

I actually have to renew my license soon as well, but glad to hear phone calls for final review are going out for 800's. My fingers are crossed


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed guys, if you guys hear anything else please post


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 24, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> I actually have to renew my license soon as well, but glad to hear phone calls for final review are going out for 800's. My fingers are crossed



Don't sleep on that. If you having thing that is not up to date then FDNY will hold you over for the academy till whatever doc/cert is current and valid. Good luck.

Oh and as an edit, if it expires during the time you would be in the academy, not just before, they will also hold you over till you get it renewed and is current.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 24, 2015)

Glad to see they are making moves , if anyone receives a call please post and keep us updated , my number is in the 1300's but everything is complete wondering if I can make april


----------



## emtman01 (Mar 24, 2015)

Will a car accident dq you?


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 24, 2015)

emtman01 said:


> Will a car accident dq you?


No but ur going to need paper work regarding the accident like a notarized letter , police report , and a statement from your insurance company saying the claim was paid or w.e


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 24, 2015)

That moment when you check the new post and its not about phone calls or Academy info....lmao 

You worry about DQ'S when you lie, have a criminal record or when your not medically fit. For the most part everything else can be explained with a notarized statement.


----------



## naps89 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> That moment when you check the new post and its not about phone calls or Academy info....lmao
> 
> You worry about DQ'S when you lie, have a criminal record or when your not medically fit. For the most part everything else can be explained with a notarized statement.



Lmao def feel you on that first
Part


----------



## naps89 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just spoke to my investigator. Next class is scheduled for April 20. My list number is 11XX and he isn't sure that my number will be reached, here's to hoping.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 25, 2015)

Spoke to mine yesterday and she said my list number is riding on April so my fingers are crossed as well....82x


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 25, 2015)

If I remember correctly they broke into the low 600s when calling for the last academy. They might get as high as the 900s to fill this class if they continue with the 120 candidates per academy.


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 25, 2015)

They broke the 700s


----------



## kettlebell (Mar 25, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> They broke the 700s



Well if that is the case then some people in the low 1,000s might be called. Of course this is all dependant on the academy class size being 120, how many candidates have complete files ready to be called and how many people accept the offer and do not differ.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 25, 2015)

So us ppl in the 1100's and up are most likely banking on July I guess lol that's a big jump from 700


----------



## billwill (Mar 25, 2015)

Anything is possible. Lets hope they go super high up that list


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ya we're def July, but there's always a chance. The medical always knocks a lot of people out so we're closer to 700 than our #s indicate. And you really don't know how many people will turn down the offer. Not to mention PAT and backround DQs. It's really in the air.


----------



## ems1745 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just came across this page. A lot of great info, Thanks. 
I've heard that the February class ends around April 13th and the next class starts a week or so after that. Hoping for April class. 
Exam 4004
#720's


----------



## Robin25689 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Ya we're def July, but there's always a chance. The medical always knocks a lot of people out so we're closer to 700 than our #s indicate. And you really don't know how many people will turn down the offer. Not to mention PAT and backround DQs. It's really in the air.


How's the medical knock a lot of people out?


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 25, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> How's the medical knock a lot of people out?


Because a lot of people don't get medically cleared for FDNY


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 25, 2015)

Its a day of tedious testing, so if there's a problem they'll find it, and you'll have to fix it.  Weight was the biggest issue with my group, and if you don't get to the weight u need to be at, in like a month, your DQ'd. A person in bad shape can will themselves thru the PAT but the medical usually catches them.


----------



## naps89 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Its a day of tedious testing, so if there's a problem they'll find it, and you'll have to fix it.  Weight was the biggest issue with my group, and if you don't get to the weight u need to be at, in like a month, your DQ'd. A person in bad shape can will themselves thru the PAT but the medical usually catches them.



For sure, a guy I went through the process with got DQ'd for being 3 lbs over his target weight. Although there's appeals, there's really no grey area when it comes to the medical.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 27, 2015)

any news? hopefully within the next week or so for 5003 guys looking for physical letters in the mail.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone hear anything about 4004 yet ???


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hopefully next week calls go out


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lets pray that they do im getting really inpatient with this process lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 27, 2015)

If the academy is the 20th it only makes sense that calls start next week...the pattern is about 2.5 weeks before the academy for calls to start.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 27, 2015)

When ur file is in final review does your investigator call u ? This entire process after getting everything in the my investigator asked for I only spoke to her about 2 times lol idk if that's good or bad lol


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 27, 2015)

No news is good news but there is nothing wrong giving them a call asking how everything is and is everything up to par.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 27, 2015)

Trust me you should call Bc you don't want to find out the last minute that you need to give them more documents and hold you up for a class


----------



## Techie253 (Mar 27, 2015)

My investigator said folders should be going in soon when I called him a few days ago, I assume that means for final review for next academy


----------



## Bluestripe (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm in the 30's on 5003 , physical tomorrow , any one have an idea of what class I'll be in? / how long it takes to complete the whole process


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> I'm in the 30's on 5003 , physical tomorrow , any one have an idea of what class I'll be in? / how long it takes to complete the whole process


Good luck im in the 500's waiting for my letter for physical


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up ima call monday and see if she needs any additional documents


----------



## Knuckles020 (Mar 28, 2015)

ems1745 said:


> Just came across this page. A lot of great info, Thanks.
> I've heard that the February class ends around April 13th and the next class starts a week or so after that. Hoping for April class.
> Exam 4004
> #720's


Then feb class dose not  graduate till the end of the month.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> I'm in the 30's on 5003 , physical tomorrow , any one have an idea of what class I'll be in? / how long it takes to complete the whole process


Good luck man! I'm in the 180's hopefully I get my letter soon. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 28, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Good luck man! I'm in the 180's hopefully I get my letter soon. Let me know how it goes!


Good luck today


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Got my letter today I go for the physical agility test on april 11th 8am. Going to hit the stair master hard for the next two weeks. My list # is in the 180's.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Got my letter today I go for the physical agility test on april 11th 8am. Going to hit the stair master hard for the next two weeks. My list # is in the 180's.


Awesome that means I should be getting mine in the next few weeks I'm in the 230's


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 28, 2015)

Told ya brother lol got mine too


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 28, 2015)

Soon enuff ull all be pulling ur hair out for that interview letter...the worst is the medical letter cause u start wondering if u "passed" the interview...I mean there was that time u ran a red light...actually nvm the worst is waiting for a call...


----------



## Bluestripe (Mar 28, 2015)

For the people that went for the physical today if we passed we need to go to metro tech April 10th for intake


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> For the people that went for the physical today if we passed we need to go to metro tech April 10th for intake


congrats dude, you were told to have all your paperwork done by april 10th for your intake interview? that's great they are moving that quickly. good luck with everything


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2015)

How was the physical? Any tips? Is the stepmill as gruesome as ppl make it seem?


----------



## Bluestripe (Mar 28, 2015)

Stair master was fine , wear a hoodie with a waist pocket so you can put your hands in it to keep your balance , don't drink alcohol 24 hours before because they test for that too


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone from test 4004 with any info in regards to the april academy Plz keep us informed thanks !


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fingers crossed calls go out today


----------



## rumrunner377 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm number 72* so I'm praying its today!


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keep us posted please lol we are all hoping


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 30, 2015)

How high do u guys think they will reach on the list ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

Possible low 900s


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

Many things come into play. People either take it, defer it, disqualified. Or people won't ansnwer or some peoples paper wrk isn't finalized yet


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 30, 2015)

If there in the 700s and most likely filling a 120 person class, I'd go higher than that


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

agreed I just didn't want to go to high and gets people's hopes up lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope did anyone hear of an official start date for april ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

20 is metrotech and 21st is first day of class


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 30, 2015)

I know I won't be until July , just wishful thinking lol good luck to everyone


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

Anything is possible


----------



## MarissaAnn (Mar 30, 2015)

Praying calls go out ..


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hunter118, July is where it's at! 

And if you follow last years timeline the calls would start Wednesday.

My investigator called me like a half hour ago but of course it wasn't the "call"....just for updated paperwork : / lol


----------



## billwill (Mar 30, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Hunter118, July is where it's at!
> 
> And if you follow last years timeline the calls would start Wednesday.
> 
> My investigator called me like a half hour ago but of course it wasn't the "call"....just for updated paperwork : / lol



What did he need you to update? just curious


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2015)

List number 230's test 5003 received physical letter today April 11th


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> List number 230's test 5003 received physical letter today April 11th


Edit April 18th****


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 30, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> Edit April 18th****


Nice I'm going the 11th seems they are moving along very quickly


----------



## True42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a call today from investigations. Files are definitely in final review. They are very stringent. Be sure to not to forget anything and to mention everything!..


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Mar 30, 2015)

What did they say


----------



## True42 (Mar 30, 2015)

They wanted info on something I didn't have in my packet. Info I forgot about.


----------



## wanderingnick (Mar 30, 2015)

For all those guys worrying on 4004, your chance will come very soon. Academy is confirmed April 20th so they usually give you a 2 week notice so expect calls to go out April 6th. Keep calling DCAS to see your status (you will be called once your file is considered "outstanding."


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 30, 2015)

My status has been outstanding since February now lol im hoping that means something


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like everyone's outstanding, even dudes who haven't gotten a PAT letter. I'm starting to want to be not outstanding lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol exactly im starting to think that doesn't mean much in our case anymore lol but who knows


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello everyone. Question regarding exam 5003. Any idea of the highest physical letter that has gone out so far?


----------



## Ron536 (Mar 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hello everyone. Question regarding exam 5003. Any idea of the highest physical letter that has gone out so far?


Last i heard they were at or around 230


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hello everyone. Question regarding exam 5003. Any idea of the highest physical letter that has gone out so far?


I'm in the 230's and received mine today


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome! Good luck. I'm in the mid 300's.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 31, 2015)

howd you guys that had the physical the 28th do? many people fail the stairs?


----------



## nyy615 (Mar 31, 2015)

Are we sure that list 4004 is around the 700 mark right now? I'm high 900's, and my investigator originally said to expect to get into the February or April academies. Now I'm thinking I might be stuck waiting until the summer.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 31, 2015)

nyy615 said:


> Are we sure that list 4004 is around the 700 mark right now? I'm high 900's, and my investigator originally said to expect to get into the February or April academies. Now I'm thinking I might be stuck waiting until the summer.


Why do u think that ? They haven't began with calls for april yet


----------



## Herroo50 (Mar 31, 2015)

List #28*, received letter yesterday for physical on the 18th of April


----------



## Bluestripe (Mar 31, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> List #28*, received letter yesterday for physical on the 18th of April


I passed, a few people failed , it's not that hard just find somewhere to put your hands like a hoodie pocket is what I did


----------



## billwill (Mar 31, 2015)

how many people failed?


----------



## nyy615 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Why do u think that ? They haven't began with calls for april yet



I should say that I think there's more of a chance than I had originally thought that I'd be getting a call for a summer class. My investigator said maybe February or April, and I'm thinking if anything I'll get in on the back end of the April class.

Still staying positive and hoping everything goes smoothly so I get the call for the Aprill class.


----------



## Hunter118 (Mar 31, 2015)

They wouldn't call from a unknown number right ? Haha im trying to monitor all of my calls lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Mar 31, 2015)

718-999-xxxx


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone know what the physical/agility test is?
All I've been seeing is stair master w/ 40 lb vest for 3 minutes. 
What else is there on the day of the physical/agility


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Does anyone know what the physical/agility test is?
> All I've been seeing is stair master w/ 40 lb vest for 3 minutes.
> What else is there on the day of the physical/agility


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> View attachment 1962
> View attachment 1962


Sorry I don't know why the picture keeps turning its fine when I upload


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mid 300's going for physical April 18th


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 31, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> Sorry I don't know why the picture keeps turning its fine when I upload



its okay, thank you!


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> how many people failed?


I would say 7 out of 50, listen I smoke and I did fine , just don't go out drinking the night before , the guy next to me did and didn't write it down on the claim form and got DQ'd


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 1, 2015)

Any phone calls yet?


----------



## ems1745 (Apr 1, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Any phone calls yet?



Nope 

4004
72*


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn lol when hahaha


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe Tomm. Lmao.


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I have 3 quick questions. Some might have been answered but this thread is huge.

1.) What is the process after passing the academy? Are we hired immediately?

2.) What is a PAT letter? 

3.) How much do we get payed in the academy?

Thanks.


----------



## ballzolight (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey everybody (exam no 5003), just got my letter for my physical for April 18 but I never received a letter for my list number. I only received the acknowledgement letter in November and then this letter for the physical. So do I keep waiting for my list number?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 1, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Any phone calls yet?


NOPE not yet ... #77*


----------



## phoppey (Apr 2, 2015)

Mclebron23 said:


> Hey guys, I have 3 quick questions. Some might have been answered but this thread is huge.
> 
> 1.) What is the process after passing the academy? Are we hired immediately?
> 
> ...



After the Academy ends you will either be assigned to a station or EMD, and you get like a day or two off then you report to your station and start working. 

The PAT letter is the the letter telling you what day you go in for your physical ability test. 

And you make about 800 every two weeks in the academy.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess they will start with calls next week


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 2, 2015)

Funny they ask if u gave 2 week notices to previous employers....lol


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 2, 2015)

Did they?..


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ya, for the ones u quit or got terminated for...at least they did for me.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 2, 2015)

*not the terminations.obvs. Just the ones u quit.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Funny they ask if u gave 2 week notices to previous employers....lol


All previous if your current ?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 2, 2015)

Nevermind read the comments above


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe Tomm...Monday would really be putting calls into short notice territory...but then again maybe that's a filtering technique...see who really wants it


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 2, 2015)

Did they ask you recently??


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nah, it was bck at my interview. It's just ironic, there are bound to be people who aren't gonna be able to give current jobs a 2 week notice at this rate.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess it depends on your investigator mine didn't ask me that and I've had a extensive work history since 18 , and yea this is how the fd works they don't always give two weeks


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 3, 2015)

My list number is 66x and I got skipped for the Feb academy because I had to update some paperwork. I am praying for this April class. No call yet. Keep us all posted ppl.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 3, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> My list number is 66x and I got skipped for the Feb academy because I had to update some paperwork. I am praying for this April class. No call yet. Keep us all posted ppl.


What kind of updated paper work did u need ? If u dnt mind me asking and did your investigator let u know ahead of time ?


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Unfortunately I did not know ahead of time. I just received a call on the same day that other people got their call to report to the academy but they told me that i needed a letter of support for a brief period in my past where I was unemployed. I the submitted this letter but I got passed over. My investigator told me that my application currently "looks good" and that I should be fine. The calls should be going out next week so I hoping that their isn't another issue.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 3, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Unfortunately I did not know ahead of time. I just received a call on the same day that other people got their call to report to the academy but they told me that i needed a letter of support for a brief period in my past where I was unemployed. I the submitted this letter but I got passed over. My investigator told me that my application currently "looks good" and that I should be fine. The calls should be going out next week so I hoping that their isn't another issue.


That's odd my investigator gave me a check off list of everything I needed to get in to her from my intake I guess everyone does the process differently but good luck !


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 3, 2015)

Any calls ???


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> That's odd my investigator gave me a check off list of everything I needed to get in to her from my intake I guess everyone does the process differently but good luck !


 
Good luck top you too. I don't think anyone will hear anything until Monday.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 3, 2015)

How sure are we that the academy is the 20th?..they're pretty unpredictable


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> How sure are we that the academy is the 20th?..they're pretty unpredictable


 My investigator said April 20th when I spoke to him earlier this week.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sworn in is 20th and first day of class is 21st


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just hoping they reach past 820s


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol, they're easily gonna clear that #...it's guys like me in the 1000s that need to ask that question


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hope they reach you brother


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 3, 2015)

im sure they will put a good dent in the list and reach up to the 1000's , there is a great amount of ppl who gets DQ'd .. Gave up on the process.. Or don't get cleared for the academy .. Let alone accept the offer .. I can honestly say applying for this job has taught me patience cos we are at the mercy of the FD lol


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 3, 2015)

What's the likely hood of them getting to list 5003 for July ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

not likely at all. they have to finish our list. Also the first couple of hundred people have to finish the application process which takes a good amount of time


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 3, 2015)

coldDD lmao...I remember when 4004 was the new list...so long ago, so much optimism


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol not trying to be cold just telling them what we went through


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 3, 2015)

How many people are on 4004?


----------



## naps89 (Apr 3, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> How many people are on 4004?



1455


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a friend that's an instructor at the academy and he said there's a good chance that I'll be in in the summer, I was just looking for some outside opinions


----------



## wanderingnick (Apr 3, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> What's the likely hood of them getting to list 5003 for July ?



Hahaha not likely at all. You're looking at least a year wait minimum before you get called. As for whoever asked about the academy date, April 20th is confirmed (most likely for orientation), and 1st day would be the 21st. I'm in the academy right now and the sources are very reliable as per the chiefs and the IC of the next academy.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 3, 2015)

For 5003 I doubt JULY possible sept or oct whichever is the next class after that. I'm hoping that the process is just about done by July.  Hoping for a fall class and I'm in first 200 of 5003


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 3, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> For 5003 I doubt JULY possible sept or oct whichever is the next class after that. I'm hoping that the process is just about done by July.  Hoping for a fall class and I'm in first 200 of 5003


Yeah I'm in the 30's for 5003 and my intake interview and processing is April 10


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 3, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Yeah I'm in the 30's for 5003 and my intake interview and processing is April 10


Cool I go for my pat next sat.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 3, 2015)

Are we allowed to have another job while being in the academy ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Are we allowed to have another job while being in the academy ?


Sadly no brother


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 4, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> Hahaha not likely at all. You're looking at least a year wait minimum before you get called. As for whoever asked about the academy date, April 20th is confirmed (most likely for orientation), and 1st day would be the 21st. I'm in the academy right now and the sources are very reliable as per the chiefs and the IC of the next academy.


how do u figure a year, when theyre already past 600, with only 800 names left? he said he had a list number in the 30s, how would he get in july 2016 the earliest? good luck with everything. not every exam has the same length in process, things are moving quite quickly.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 4, 2015)

april 2016***


----------



## ReesesPBcup56 (Apr 4, 2015)

Any likelihood of them doubling up classes in the summer or fall?


----------



## Robin25689 (Apr 4, 2015)

Has anyone read any info online....the mayor wants to add 100 EMD spots and 45 BLS ambulance tours per day withing 2015-2016. Thats around 400-500 new people plus they have to keep up with their people they normally lose. So yes they are having a hiring spree, and anything is possible.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone! Hope calls go out tomorrow!


----------



## rumrunner377 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm hoping the Easter Bunny brings me a phone call tomorrow. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 5, 2015)

rumrunner377 said:


> I'm hoping the Easter Bunny brings me a phone call tomorrow. Happy Easter everyone!


Me too Iam hoping for that too .. The wait is so long


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 5, 2015)

The calm before the storm lol


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hopefully the storm is gonna start n


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just called dcas, it was finally updated again.
Last appointed was list #704


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 6, 2015)

That's means I'm deff in the bubble for the next round


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> Just called dcas, it was finally updated again.
> Last appointed was list #704



They didn't happen to mention when they would start calling again for 20th?? I can't take the wait.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> They didn't happen to mention when they would start calling again for 20th?? I can't take the wait.


I thought they havent  even started calling for the 20th yet


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> I thought they havent  even started calling for the 20th yet



I don't know if they have or have not. I was debating calling them later today and asking. Maybe I misunderstood techie's post.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 6, 2015)

Prolly grasping at straws, but I feel like there's more to this than a April 20th class. Looking at the board they never wait this long to call. The last time they waited this long was for that first January class this year, which preceded 2 other classes.

And to have just a 120 class is underwhelming if u need to staff 45 additional tours. The norm is 90 so 30 extra just wouldn't cut it.

Once again, I'm prolly wrong lol


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

Did anyone get a call yet for April class


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Prolly grasping at straws, but I feel like there's more to this than a April 20th class. Looking at the board they never wait this long to call. The last time they waited this long was for that first January class this year, which preceded 2 other classes.
> 
> And to have just a 120 class is underwhelming if u need to staff 45 additional tours. The norm is 90 so 30 extra just wouldn't cut it.
> 
> Once again, I'm prolly wrong lol



They do wait rather long sometimes. I have a friend who is in the academy now and he got the call Jan31st and started Feb 9th. I have not received a call and my list # is 66x on 4004.


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

Hopefully they call soon I hate the waiting process of wondering when. My number in the lower range since my investigator told me too late that I was missing papers.


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

^^^ Same as me.


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry, wasn't completely clear. I called the automated system which used to say the last appointed number was 154, now it is at 704. That's all I know, but it does mean they are making some sort of progress.


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah it sucks but oh well. We should be in this upcoming class then


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> Sorry, wasn't completely clear. I called the automated system which used to say the last appointed number was 154, now it is at 704. That's all I know, but it does mean they are making some sort of progress.


 
Oh okay. Thanks for clarifying. I was not aware of an automated system...lol?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

Any calls today ???


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Oh okay. Thanks for clarifying. I was not aware of an automated system...lol?




Dcas (212) 669-1357.  You can call and see if you are outstanding or not outstanding  and it tells the last number they appointed and when the test expires


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> Dcas (212) 669-1357.  You can call and see if you are outstanding or not outstanding  and it tells the last number they appointed and when the test expires


  Can you clarify outstanding vs. not outstanding?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there anyone who isn't on a outstanding certification ?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 6, 2015)

from test 4004 ^^^^^^^


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 6, 2015)

They sure know how to keep u on your toes huh ? Lol


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 6, 2015)

I just wonder how long it would take them to reach 820s if they call like now or tomorrow


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

It appears I am on an outstanding certification so I am guessing that is a good thing.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes being outstanding is good not outstanding isn't good


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah I am also on outstanding status


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the feedback. Everyone has been really helpful here.


----------



## JayBizzle5 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey guys, just got called for the class starting on the 21 of this month.  my exam number is 3024, I got skipped multiple times before due to some issues.  But finally got in.  I figured I'll sign back in here and let you guys know that they started calling!  Good luck to everyone and looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 6, 2015)

Did they give u any details about the class?


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

I been watching this thread for about 3 months. Opened an account just to inform you that I literally just got called (chose am). My list #642. I wish you all they very best!!!!


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the updates and information you've all shared


----------



## JayBizzle5 (Apr 6, 2015)

Only thing they mentioned was that half of the intakes will go to EMD and the other half out to the streets as EMTs.  And told me they will choose for me.


----------



## JayBizzle5 (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> I been watching this thread for about 3 months. Opened an account just to inform you that I literally just got called (chose am). My list #642. I wish you all they very best!!!!


What exam #?


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

JayBizzle5 said:


> What exam #?


 Exam #4004 academy is 10 weeks and 6 months extra if you are selected for dispatch. Salary in the academy amounts to 31,931 (pretty sure that's what I heard) id photos are mon-wed next week at metro. Uniform fitting is thurs and friday at fort totten. Orientation the following monday, and tues academy starts at totten


----------



## JayBizzle5 (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Exam #4004 academy is 10 weeks and 6 months extra if you are selected for dispatch. Salary in the academy amounts to 31,931 (pretty sure that's what I heard) id photos are mon-wed next week at metro. Uniform fitting is thurs and friday at fort totten. Orientation the following monday, and tues academy starts at totten


Orientation at metro?


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

How long ago did they call you just wondering when I will be getting my call


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Exam #4004 academy is 10 weeks and 6 months extra if you are selected for dispatch. Salary in the academy amounts to 31,931 (pretty sure that's what I heard) id photos are mon-wed next week at metro. Uniform fitting is thurs and friday at fort totten. Orientation the following monday, and tues academy starts at totten


How do you know did u get the call ? What list number are you


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope they get past 820s


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

JayBizzle5 said:


> Orientation at metro?


Yea


----------



## billwill (Apr 6, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> How do you know did u get the call ? What list number are you



Please read.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> How do you know did u get the call ? What list number are you


Yea like 30mins ago


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ladies and gentleman the storm has came....goodluck to all hope to be in the class...822


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Yea like 30mins ago


Congrats to you ... Iam 77* so Iam curious if I will get the "call"


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Yea like 30mins ago



Thanks im hoping to get a call hopefully this week. Good luck to everyone !


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> Congrats to you ... Iam 77* so Iam curious if I will get the "call"


Thank you bro. Really appreciate that and I hope you do also. ✊


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Thank you bro. Really appreciate that and I hope you do also. ✊


 I wonder how late they will keep the calls going today or if we have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> I wonder how late they will keep the calls going today or if we have to wait until tomorrow.



Yeah I wish we knew that information. I guess w have to keep our phones with us


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 6, 2015)

ariella said:


> Yeah I wish we knew that information. I guess w have to keep our phones with us



I am like glued to mine. I am only about 25 numbers away from 642 so I am hoping.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

Do we think they will keep calling today bc it's after 6 now...


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey guys I talked to investigator Batista last week and she told me all my certs and everything are up to date and I'm good to go but when I checked dcas today it says I'm outstanding on a cert. all my certs are current and valid, what should I do?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ya It's def past business hours


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 6, 2015)

Nicks129 said:


> Hey guys I talked to investigator Batista last week and she told me all my certs and everything are up to date and I'm good to go but when I checked dcas today it says I'm outstanding on a cert. all my certs are current and valid, what should I do?


I thought outstanding means good 
N not outstanding means bad ..


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 6, 2015)

I was told if it says outstanding it means it's either expired or missing. I may be wrong if someone could help.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nicks129 said:


> I was told if it says outstanding it means it's either expired or missing. I may be wrong if someone could help.


Outstanding is. A good thing. I called dcas earlier today and found out my cert was outstanding…. Then 1 hr later, got called. Thats a good thing bro. Best of luck


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 6, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Outstanding is. A good thing. I called dcas earlier today and found out my cert was outstanding…. Then 1 hr later, got called. Thats a good thing bro. Best of luck


Thanks man hope to see you in academy!


----------



## rumrunner377 (Apr 6, 2015)

Damn im low 720's I hope I get my call tomorrow!!!!


----------



## naps89 (Apr 6, 2015)

what did they call, like 10 people today? How did someone in the 720's not get a call,


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 6, 2015)

^lmao...they prolly started with people who deferred the last class or got skipped, and resolved the issue


----------



## ariella (Apr 6, 2015)

I got skipped so hopefully I'll get a call tom


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 7, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> Congrats to you ... Iam 77* so Iam curious if I will get the "call"


Congrats*  called you "bro" and just saw your name is marissaann. Lol Im sorry


----------



## rumrunner377 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just got the call. A.M class low 720's good luck everyone see you soon!!!!


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 7, 2015)

rumrunner377 said:


> Just got the call. A.M class low 720's good luck everyone see you soon!!!!



Getting close to me, I am #800. My phone and I glued together.


----------



## ariella (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah me too I got a call am class . I was skipped last time. Congrats everyone


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 7, 2015)

Ha! Just got the call right after I posted my last comment. Congrats to all that got called and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 7, 2015)

What number are u kettlebell


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 7, 2015)

Eight Hundred.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 7, 2015)

What number are u kettlebell


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 7, 2015)

For 4004 ?


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> For 4004 ?



No call yet ..#666


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> For 4004 ?


 What number are you marissa?


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, I am on exam 4004 and my list number is 800


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm 822 so close


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Im so worried rn


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 7, 2015)

Iam 77* n no call


emtBnyc13 said:


> What number are you marissa?


77*.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you call them?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 7, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Im so worried rn


So am I


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

I called and my investigator is on vacation until monday!!! Ugh!


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Who's your investigator


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

What number called you guys


----------



## naps89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sitting at 11XX, was really optimistic about july but that optimism is quickly fading lol, congrats to everyone who got the call


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Who's your investigator


Dubner


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

****


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> ****


?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 7, 2015)

So who calls to offer u the job your investigator ?


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone know what number they're suppose to get up to? I heard the low 1000's.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 7, 2015)

There's isnt a given number they call until they fill the class


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

That's my investagor as well


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 7, 2015)

So if it's our investigator that calls then if we have Dubner are the going to skip over us?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 7, 2015)

Who gives the call for the job offer ? The investigators or someone else ?


----------



## JJ34 (Apr 7, 2015)

86x haven't heard anything.


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

He's my investigator as well, I'm going to assume it doesn't help us that he went away


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

So what do we do?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Maybe someone is calling all of there candidates first and then move on to ours Bc he is away


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have no idea


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

[..QUOTE="Techie253, post: 570700, member: 26433"]He's my investigator as well, I'm going to assume it doesn't help us that he went away[/QUOTE]

Apparently he is the only one that can address the questions regarding our applications..they won't transfer me to anyone other than the reception people


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

My guess is if he handed our files over for final review we've got a shot, if not then we may not make it


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

he called me last week saying I needed something but I gave it to him and he said you are good to go so im very concerned rn


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 7, 2015)

I have heard unconfirmed stories of candidates not being called for a current academy class and having to wait till the following class because their BI was on vacation. You both appear to have the same BI and lower list numbers than I do. This might be the case then.

There is no number you can call. You have wait till you are called by them. Sorry but this is how CID rolls.

Second, it was not my BI that called but another BI that called and offered me the academy class. The phone numthat comes up on the phone anytime someone from CID will a 718.999.**** number. The first six numbers will always be 718.999. The last four will change.

Third, Swearing in is on the 20th at Metro Tech. You will need to do two more things before this and given options on the day to do it.
1). Go to Metro Tech and complete paperwork, e.g. insurance and bennies.
2) Get uniforms at Fort Totten.

Finally, For this academy class 1/3 is going to be placed in EMD. The other 2/3 is getting deployed to the streets. We will not have a say in this. They will ask for volunteers but assign who ever they want to EMD to fill all the positions.


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

My list number is just above yours kettle, 83x. Guess I'm waiting until July


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nicks129 said:


> So if it's our investigator that calls then if we have Dubner are the going to skip over us?


Its not your investigator who calls. Its someone else. Lady named Shavon called me. Investigators I was dealing with were Pierre and Batista


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

So there a chance for us?


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 7, 2015)

I would suggest calling dcas to see if your cert is "outstanding". If it is outstanding…. You're in a good position to get called.


----------



## True42 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just got the call. 4004, 65*. Morning class. I wish you guys the best!


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Who was your bi


----------



## JJ34 (Apr 7, 2015)

86x just got the call, differed


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

822 nothing yet


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Same


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 7, 2015)

Just received the call !!!


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 7, 2015)

Same! See you all there


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats Matt, you're literally less than 10 spots below me. Hoping for that call


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Anymore calls or are they done?


----------



## ariella (Apr 7, 2015)

When I got my call it wasnt from my investigator it was from someone else who goes over all the details with you about orientation, ids and uniforms


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Guess I got skipped AGAIN..giving up


----------



## ariella (Apr 7, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Guess I got skipped AGAIN..giving up



Your investigator told you all your stuff was good and that all you had to do was wait


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 7, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Guess I got skipped AGAIN..giving up


You called dcas to see if your cert is outstanding?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Why'd u get skipped in the first place? And I'm sure if ur folder is on point ull be called...unless no one wants to call 666...jk


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> You called dcas to see if your cert is outstanding?


 Yes cert is outstanding


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Why'd u get skipped in the first place? And I'm sure if ur folder is on point ull be called...unless no one wants to call 666...jk



I got skipped initially because I needed a letter of support for a brief period in which I was unemployed which I provided immediately


----------



## ariella (Apr 7, 2015)

They should call you for this class. If you can email your investigator and see if they can help you out


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just wait patiently they obv aren't going in specific order , im sure they will get to u in time , im sure the class isn't filled yet .


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 7, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Exam #4004 academy is 10 weeks and 6 months extra if you are selected for dispatch. Salary in the academy amounts to 31,931 (pretty sure that's what I heard) id photos are mon-wed next week at metro. Uniform fitting is thurs and friday at fort totten. Orientation the following monday, and tues academy starts at totten



Wait, so we can be chosen to be dispatchers??? Is it hard? What do they teach you in the classes?

Also, does anyone know what the percentage of drop outs and fail outs in the academy is? Do we have to pass a final exam? Thanks.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 7, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Yes cert is outstanding


Then you're good bro. Thats a good thing. Just be patient and positive. Its only tuesday


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mclebron23 said:


> Wait, so we can be chosen to be dispatchers??? Is it hard? What do they teach you in the classes?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the percentage of drop outs and fail outs in the academy is? Do we have to pass a final exam? Thanks.


She told me they randomly select the dispatchers. After the initial 10 weeks, dispatchers get 6 months of additional training and have to be in dispatch for at least 1 yr before transferring out.


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

So close, yet so far... This is a horrible waiting game


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 7, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> She told me they randomly select the dispatchers. After the initial 10 weeks, dispatchers get 6 months of additional training and have to be in dispatch for at least 1 yr before transferring out.



Thanks.


----------



## wanderingnick (Apr 7, 2015)

Mclebron23 said:


> Wait, so we can be chosen to be dispatchers??? Is it hard? What do they teach you in the classes?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the percentage of drop outs and fail outs in the academy is? Do we have to pass a final exam? Thanks.



Yes, 1/3 of your academy (TOP 15-03 I assume) will automatically to assigned EMD. They take Volleys first but if there are not enough, they will mandate you. You will learn more about their role while in TOP class. The fail rate for the academy is very minute...just study and take what the instructors say seriously. They don't want anyone to fail anymore than you do. 

As long as your file is outstanding, your file is off your BI desk and is under final review. A higher investigator will call you with an offer if your qualified, possibly Peggy Quinn, who is the Senior BI of the entire FDNY. Do not attempt to call her, it's not in your best interest. My best advice, wait patiently.


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 7, 2015)

My file has been outstanding for months, it doesn't necessarily mean it is under final review


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bro ur gonna be fine, patience is key, as shown on numerous occasions. There are countless examples on this message board.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good morning to all. Another day of hope!! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

Everyone check their house phones. I was lucky enough to be home when they called my house


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got the call. 83x in the night class


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Was the day option open?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

Was the night class the only one left?


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 8, 2015)

For those going in .. when is orientation ?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

The 20th metro at 8 am


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 8, 2015)

I did not have an option, but I don't think that means day class is full either


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well the wait is over brother when do you go for your uniform


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Why wouldn't it mean that? Don't they usually offer both if there open?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is anyone going for Id Monday at 8am and uniforms Thursday at 8am? I never got the email


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 8, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Is anyone going for Id Monday at 8am and uniforms Thursday at 8am? I never got the email


I'm going for id Monday at 8 and uniforms Thursday at 9 but same I never got the email.


----------



## Kyle Page (Apr 8, 2015)

Jst got the call 86x evening class is only one open


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok so they are in the 800's now ?! And the classes are still open ?


----------



## billwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Thats not very far... i thought they would go past 1000 for sure


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 8, 2015)

I guess not but hey who knows


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ya man pretty slow rn, last time around they were flying


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 8, 2015)

They may break the 1000 I guess they will still make calls till Friday if not july and oct will be it for ppl in the 1000's and up lol oh the joy of waiting


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, I wonder if they went back to the normal class size of 45 per class, so only a total of 90 slots are open? The last class that went in was 60 per class with a total of 120 open slots.


----------



## ariella (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone know how many people are in each class


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> They may break the 1000 I guess they will still make calls till Friday if not july and oct will be it for ppl in the 1000's and up lol oh the joy of waiting



No call yet but if they will be calling until Friday maybe I have a chance


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 8, 2015)

Every class is diff it all depends on the needs of the department which is strange since they are talking about decreasing response time and opening new shifts , I guess april will just be a small class


----------



## ariella (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah possibly. That's fine with me


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 8, 2015)

The class is 120 candidates, they said that when they called. And I go for Id 14th @ 8am, and uniform 16th @2pm


----------



## ariella (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah I didn't remember because I was just excited I got the call.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool, they might've gotten far and we just wouldn't know it...there isn't that much of a sample size on this thread


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea or everyone just took the day class this time so they are trying to fill in for the afternoon class


----------



## mfd444 (Apr 8, 2015)

95* no call so far


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost ignored the call thinking it was my alarm lol they called really early
Thank god I looked at the phone


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Apr 8, 2015)

One of my friends list number is 94x he got the call yesterday for night class... I'm 96x still waiting on the call


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Apr 8, 2015)

96x just got the call... Ahhhh so excited


----------



## mfd444 (Apr 8, 2015)

95x I'm freaking the f$!k out now lol


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 8, 2015)

mfd444 said:


> 95x I'm freaking the f$!k out now lol


66x that's how I been feeling


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 8, 2015)

What were they up to before this round of calls?


----------



## JJ34 (Apr 8, 2015)

I differed the class, I sent an email to the email address they provided to me. Is there anything else I need to ensure July?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is the night class full yet ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 8, 2015)

They'll prolly be working on the early 1000's Tomm n Friday if there's any more room...the further they get, the more set July gets for the rest of us late guys.


----------



## naps89 (Apr 8, 2015)

What's up with this out of order calling lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Itd be dope if they could somehow skip 200 #'s lol


----------



## mfd444 (Apr 8, 2015)

Was anyone asked to submit additional paperwork last week?


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey did anyone else that got called not receive the email they said they were sending?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

Me


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 8, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Me


Do we actually need the email or can we just show up at the times they told us?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

I believe just show up but I'll call them tomorrow to see what's up but it looks like a lot of people never recived the email yet


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 8, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> I believe just show up but I'll call them tomorrow to see what's up but it looks like a lot of people never recived the email yet


Ok if you don't mind letting me know what they say because my investigator is out until Monday.


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nicks129 said:


> Ok if you don't mind letting me know what they say because my investigator is out until Monday.


Yes same we must have the same one


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

mfd444 said:


> Was anyone asked to submit additional paperwork last week?


The last 2  or 3weeks I had to submit some papers


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone know if they are still calling today?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 9, 2015)

Didn't have alota people in the 900s or early 1000s on this thread so we might not know


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Didn't have alota people in the 900s or early 1000s on this thread so we might not know



I can't wait until Monday to find out what happened with my stuff


----------



## nyy615 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Didn't have alota people in the 900s or early 1000s on this thread so we might not know



98x list number. No call yet. Checked DCAS and it says I'm outstanding.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 9, 2015)

I realized that you have to be on top of your stuff as much as the BI. U sure nothing is outdated? Medically cleared? Gave in everything on the checklist on time? No lies? Didn't fail the drug tests? Can be anything but those are the main ones.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

What was your reasoning for being unemployed so long ? They may see u as not able to keep a job or something .. Were u fired from a job before ? If some ppl aren't eligible I wish they would say these things from the jump so ppl wouldn't get thier hopes up


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What was your reasoning for being unemployed so long ? They may see u as not able to keep a job or something .. Were u fired from a job before ? If some ppl aren't eligible I wish they would say these things from the jump so ppl wouldn't get thier hopes up



Medically cleared no lies passed drug screen..never fired..laid off for 4 months...currently hold an ems job for almost 3 years..dcas still says I'm outstanding


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Medically cleared no lies passed drug screen..never fired..laid off for 4 months...currently hold an ems job for almost 3 years..dcas still says I'm outstanding


Idk I cnt think of any reason why ur not in the academy already I guess u just hve to contact your investigator once he returns


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Idk I cnt think of any reason why ur not in the academy already I guess u just hve to contact your investigator once he returns


I gave on the letter of support 2 weeks ago...maybe he didn't turn it in on time.


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I didn't receive email either but there sending stuff in the mail so hopefully we should get it before we go to metrotech


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys. I literally just received the email. Didn't even open it but wanted to inform you guys. You should be receiving it any minute.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

Are we supposed to receive something by email AND mail?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think but do you need to bring the email with you?


----------



## naps89 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just spoke to my investigator, to the best of his knowledge calls have concluded.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

I took. A screen. Shot. How do. I post it here?


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

Its basically congrats, reiterates the times you agreed to (your class), orientation, what to bring, photo Id, notebook, pen, $9 money order, orientation till 4pm, and to bring some form (beneficiary form) so I'm.guessing thats coming in the mail


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 9, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> I took. A screen. Shot. How do. I post it here?


There's an option that says upload file


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yea, I only find actual pics in my files, cant find screenshots. Hopefully i.figure this **** out…. I wanna be a emt for fdny but can't even find my damn "screen shots" file in my phone…


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

Did anyone receive the instruction sheet and does anyone know what the beneficiary form is


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got. It


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Got. It



It says theres am additional instruction sheet that's separate did anyone get that because I got this letter but on the bottom it says there's another thing we need to read


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if they let u know if you aren't eligible or are disqualified?


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

ariella said:


> It says theres am additional instruction sheet that's separate did anyone get that because I got this letter but on the bottom it says there's another thing we need to read


I didnt. Also, im gonna have to open this on my computer because I can only view it in preview mode. When I actually open it, I only see the fdny header but the page is blank


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Does anyone know if they let u know if you aren't eligible or are disqualified?


I have heard from various people (who infact were disqualified) that they do.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 9, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> Yea, I only find actual pics in my files, cant find screenshots. Hopefully i.figure this **** out…. I wanna be a emt for fdny but can't even find my damn "screen shots" file in my phone…


Lol its in a seperate album called screen shots well in my phone it is galaxy s5


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol its in a seperate album called screen shots well in my phone it is galaxy s5


Through the grace of everything Holy… I actually found it lol. I had posted up there thank you melissa


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got my email too, says a Designation of Beneficiary's form should be attached but isn't. Anybody aware of if this comes in a separate email, or in the mail?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you guys opening it on your iPhone or such?


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

Laptop


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got a.second. email.  Specific instructions of times, dress codes


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got the second part in my email now


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

Guess it sends in waves, but at least that means it's on it's way. Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got the second email as well


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

No problem it complete instructions of what we need to bring each day abd what to expect


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's definitely stuff missing here, both forms say they have attached sheets, which are clearly not present


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got the second one but keep an eye out still


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think. All these forms are coming via mail


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys is anyone else missing the sheet that says what's acceptable to prove we can work?


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think everybody is, also missing the Designation of beneficiary's Form


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think the beneficiarys form we get Monday when we go for ids


----------



## Techie253 (Apr 9, 2015)

My guess is these are email copy's of the mailed letter just to get you going. The rest should arrive all together in the mail.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 9, 2015)

bxangeljr31 said:


> I took. A screen. Shot. How do. I post it here?


Are you William Shatner?


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

Everything is supposed to come in the mail so it's probably till we get it. Is anyone going Wednesday for ids


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 9, 2015)

ariella said:


> Everything is supposed to come in the mail so it's probably till we get it. Is anyone going Wednesday for ids


I'm going wed… I wanted some extra time with my beard


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

What time are you going


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 9, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Just spoke to my investigator, to the best of his knowledge calls have concluded.


Did he give u hope for July?


----------



## naps89 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Did he give u hope for July?



He said they "didn't reach my number for this one" I can only assume it will be july unless they cut the class to 60-100. They are getting close to my number on the Fire list, so maybe EMS wasn't in the cards. Good luck to everyone startif the 20th


----------



## billwill (Apr 9, 2015)

naps89 said:


> He said they "didn't reach my number for this one" I can only assume it will be july unless they cut the class to 60-100. They are getting close to my number on the Fire list, so maybe EMS wasn't in the cards. Good luck to everyone startif the 20th


Dude you should just go straight to fire if your close on that list... It doesn't make much sense to go through emt and then have to wait for fire.. Especially I they by some chance assign you to EMD that would blow


----------



## naps89 (Apr 9, 2015)

billwill said:


> Dude you should just go straight to fire if your close on that list... It doesn't make much sense to go through emt and then have to wait for fire.. Especially I they by some chance assign you to EMD that would blow



Oh absolutely bro


----------



## billwill (Apr 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how much resistance there is on the arm endurance test? Are people cycling fast or is it a lot of resistance so it's a slow spin???? Please let me know so I can practice for it!! Thanks!!


----------



## ariella (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the resistance is about a six. And you don't have to go fast but you are doing it for two minutes and have to get a certAin amount of rotations I forgot what the number was.


----------



## billwill (Apr 9, 2015)

ariella said:


> I'm pretty sure the resistance is about a six. And you don't have to go fast but you are doing it for two minutes and have to get a certAin amount of rotations I forgot what the number was.


Awesome thanks a lot.  Does anyone know about how many rpm's you need to be at???


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

That test is a joke the most challenging aspect of the PAT is the stair master


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 9, 2015)

How challenging in your opinion is the stepmill for a female? I have my physical the 18th and have been jogging with a 25 lb vest


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you are in descent shape it shouldn't be very challenging I would exercise hard now and practice on a stair master regardless u hve to make a routine of diet and exercise or it will catch up to u in the medical


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

When I had my PAT back in Oct. mainly females failed that were there on a guy to girl ratio


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay thank you I'm not out of shape so to speak just haven't worked out hard in the gym in a while gonna hit it hard the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

No prob best of luck dnt get psyched out its really not that bad


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a question for the people who are starting on the 21st at Fort Totten, who lives in Brooklyn, who is driving from Brooklyn and who is willing to car pool. As of right now my travel time via MTA will be about 3 hours each way. Any help would be appreciated. You can PM if you want instead of going on blast here.


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 9, 2015)

I live in Manhattan and I'll be driving if anyone else is in Manhattan going to the night class.


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh and I should have stated that I am in the morning class.


----------



## nyy615 (Apr 9, 2015)

billwill said:


> Dude you should just go straight to fire if your close on that list... It doesn't make much sense to go through emt and then have to wait for fire.. Especially I they by some chance assign you to EMD that would blow



Can you not transfer from EMD to fire or something? Why are you saying it would blow?


----------



## billwill (Apr 9, 2015)

If your goal is to do fire... EMD is the farthest thing from fire haha. And your stuck in EMS for at least 2 years. That's a long wait and a lot of lost $$$. So ya, it would blow if that is your goal


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 9, 2015)

If your looking to go to fire like a lot of us, this summer is potentially looking pretty good.  This summer marks 4 years of the last application period.  Usually they do it every four years.  I have no idea when the promo is but just based on chronology and life of the current list I would think the ball will be rolling sooner rather then later.


----------



## nyy615 (Apr 9, 2015)

billwill said:


> If your goal is to do fire... EMD is the farthest thing from fire haha. And your stuck in EMS for at least 2 years. That's a long wait and a lot of lost $$$. So ya, it would blow if that is your goal





Ryan815 said:


> If your looking to go to fire like a lot of us, this summer is potentially looking pretty good.  This summer marks 4 years of the last application period.  Usually they do it every four years.  I have no idea when the promo is but just based on chronology and life of the current list I would think the ball will be rolling sooner rather then later.



Took the last open competitive, and planning on taking the next. I'm in Westchester, so I'm not getting any extra points added to my score.

However I'm a certified EMT, so going through FDNY EMS might be my only way to fire. I just want to keep doors open for myself, and if it takes 2+ years to open a door, so be it.


----------



## Mjp (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys, new to this thread. I am on 5003 with a high list number. Just wondering if anyone can make an estimate on when I will be called for physical. Feel like it's going to take forever. Any words of encouragement? Lol List number 11**


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 9, 2015)

12xx on 4004. I hope you have extreme patience. Your probably looking at a Oct PAT. Which is a tease, since you'd be waiting mid to late 2016 for the Academy.


----------



## Mjp (Apr 9, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> 12xx on 4004. I hope you have extreme patience. Your probably looking at a Oct PAT. Which is a tease, since you'd be waiting mid to late 2016 for the Academy.


Yikes! But late 2016 academy? Really? Was I crazy for expecting to wait AT LEAST 2 years for the academy? So basically I can finish the whole process by the end of 2015 and then wait a year plus for the Academy?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's really cause of your high number, with hindsight I would've done one of those Certs, to gain like an additional 5 points or something. The additional 5 points or so make a hugee difference. Basically every 5 points is like shaving 3 months off waiting.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm right behind u mugs89 lets hope July is our time .. And yea this wait is a pain esp if it's something u really want . Keep busy bro to keep your mind off of it and keep your options open


----------



## George Lopez (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello,
I was fired back in January for failure to submit accident report within 24 hours I was still employed after I finished the whole process Psych/Medical etc. and now Fire has called and offered me the academy date but we have to fill out the CPD-B again.. Should I tell them about what happened? Will they hold me back from the class I was offered? Or will they not care since they've done the background check already the employer never received anything I believe.
they called and never mentioned it only that I was missing documents.. I haven't lied about anything and don't want to but is it worth putting myself out there for no reason?

Anyone have insight or been in this predicament I don't want to be held back.. I'm really excited to finally have this opportunity.

Please and thank you for your help. 

Good luck and Blessings to everyone


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 10, 2015)

George Lopez said:


> Hello,
> I was fired back in January for failure to submit accident report within 24 hours I was still employed after I finished the whole process Psych/Medical etc. and now Fire has called and offered me the academy date but we have to fill out the CPD-B again.. Should I tell them about what happened? Will they hold me back from the class I was offered? Or will they not care since they've done the background check already the employer never received anything I believe.
> they called and never mentioned it only that I was missing documents.. I haven't lied about anything and don't want to but is it worth putting myself out there for no reason?
> 
> ...



So first, when I received the call the BI asked me 3 questions, had I moved, did I get any summons, and did my employment change at all since the last time I spoke with my BI. I do not know if you were asked the same questions but if you were then you lied right there to that BI (employment to no employment = change in employment). You are supposed to notify your BI anytime one of those things changes.

Now, as far as them finding out? I do not know. They may or may not. Also, remember that it will not matter when then find out, whether its tomorrow or 10yrs from now, FDNY can still terminate you for lying during the hiring process. Any employer can. 

This is a personal choice you need answer yourself. Do I keep my head down, mouth shut, go forward with the process and hope they do not find out and get DQ'd for sure when they do? Or do I tell them now and hope I am not DQ'd on the spot?

Now my own personal story. I took someone's advice once (for something very silly) and I did not get a job because of the very advice that I was given. I knew what I should have done from the beginning but because I thought this person knew what they were talking about, because I was embarrassed and because I did not think they would ever find out, I did not get that job.

It's a tough choice buddy, I'm sorry. Good luck.


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 10, 2015)

List #2x on 5003 , at intake the investigator said they are processing the first 100 on 5003 for the September class with a chance of July


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 10, 2015)

thats good to hear ! So there is a sept class this year instead of October ?


----------



## jbrown4president (Apr 10, 2015)

starting the process, going for pat tomorrow, what is the dress code? what do most people wear?


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 10, 2015)

jbrown4president said:


> starting the process, going for pat tomorrow, what is the dress code? what do most people wear?


Gym clothes


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 10, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> thats good to hear ! So there is a sept class this year instead of October ?


That's what they're saying


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey guys going in next week for ids what are you guys wearing?


----------



## kettlebell (Apr 10, 2015)

Nicks129 said:


> Hey guys going in next week for ids what are you guys wearing?



As per the first letter you received "Casual, neat attire is acceptable"


----------



## billwill (Apr 10, 2015)

Does anyone know when de blasio new budget will go into effect? I know the money will be approved in July but when will the extra tours and extra staff be added to fdny?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 10, 2015)

Just worked out on a stepmill for the first time holy **** thats no joke i can't even imagine it with a 40 pd vest and not being able to touch the rail ugh so nervous for  my physical I'm working out as much as possible bcuz I've been hearing so many ppl failing guys and girls my friend went and failed and she said only 1 girl in her group passed not very encouraging :/


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 10, 2015)

The last minute of the stair mill can be difficult. I felt it and I'm in better than average shape..it's mostly due to the additional weight...40lbs can be a lot esp if u have a small frame with low weight...that being said u could just mentally power urself thru it...however u can't mentally power urself thru the medical


----------



## billwill (Apr 10, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> Just worked out on a stepmill for the first time holy **** thats no joke i can't even imagine it with a 40 pd vest and not being able to touch the rail ugh so nervous for  my physical I'm working out as much as possible bcuz I've been hearing so many ppl failing guys and girls my friend went and failed and she said only 1 girl in her group passed not very encouraging :/


You will not really be able to prepare yourself only 1 week in advance.. I would just rest up and give it your best shot when the time comes


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 11, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> Just worked out on a stepmill for the first time holy **** thats no joke i can't even imagine it with a 40 pd vest and not being able to touch the rail ugh so nervous for  my physical I'm working out as much as possible bcuz I've been hearing so many ppl failing guys and girls my friend went and failed and she said only 1 girl in her group passed not very encouraging :/


The only way to prepare yourself is to train with a heavier weight .. Get a 50 lbs vest and train on the stair master with that .. That way when u take the pat u would be accustomed to 50 lbs , 40 lbs would seem easy


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 11, 2015)

Techie253 said:


> Got my email too, says a Designation of Beneficiary's form should be attached but isn't. Anybody aware of if this comes in a separate email, or in the mail?


Iam missing that to.. hope it gets sent to me before I go oh Tuesday


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 11, 2015)

I just called the candidate investigations department #. Lady said that since emails went out on thursday, we should receive all paperwork (like the beneficiary form) via mail early this week. The "congratulations" letter states that it is needed by orientation, not the day of id's so we should be good.


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone know what we have to bring when we go for our ids? I didn't get the email


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 11, 2015)

What about documents you have to bring in for the day we go for ids, it says there is a list on the reversed side but I don't have it


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 11, 2015)

Got the letter


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 11, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Nice I'm going the 11th seems they are moving along very quickly


How'd you do on the physical ?


----------



## ariella (Apr 11, 2015)

For the physical when I took it last april I practiced on a stairmaster holding weights since I wasn't going to get a vest in time. It is much harder because it hurts your forearms but when the physical cane around it was easy


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 11, 2015)

ariella said:


> For the physical when I took it last april I practiced on a stairmaster holding weights since I wasn't going to get a vest in time. It is much harder because it hurts your forearms but when the physical cane around it was easy


Ok thanks so much I'm gonna do the weights and I have a 25 lb vest so I'm gonna switch it up


----------



## ariella (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah you should be fine a lot of it is mental. But practice and you should pass especially if your practicing with the weights


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 11, 2015)

Took the physical today stairs weren't too bad I felt the hand pedal was way rougher lol but got through it all go on the 24th for my intake interview.  Seems they are moving along very quickly was told I may be in the sept class as long as I have no hold ups in the next few parts of the process


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 11, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Took the physical today stairs weren't too bad I felt the hand pedal was way rougher lol but got through it all go on the 24th for my intake interview.  Seems they are moving along very quickly was told I may be in the sept class as long as I have no hold ups in the next few parts of the process


So there is going to be a sept class ? No October this year ? That's good to hear


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 11, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> So there is going to be a sept class ? No October this year ? That's good to hear


That's what I was told dunno about October but they said sept today


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 12, 2015)

April 23rd is the day of intake, and we have to hope they put some of the top 100 list numbers in the July class, otherwise we're not making that September or October class. Hopefully things keep moving quickly after the intake interview. For the people that had their intake the other day, have they given u a Date for the psych? Or the next step? Good luck to all you guys


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 12, 2015)

Your right 23rd that's a typo on my part lol


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 12, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> April 23rd is the day of intake, and we have to hope they put some of the top 100 list numbers in the July class, otherwise we're not making that September or October class. Hopefully things keep moving quickly after the intake interview. For the people that had their intake the other day, have they given u a Date for the psych? Or the next step? Good luck to all you guys


We were told we will get a letter for medical and or psych in 3 weeks


----------



## nystateofmind (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys just joined this forum though I have been following it for a while. #40X on exam 5003 and just received my PAT letter for the 26th at Fort Totten.


----------



## ariella (Apr 13, 2015)

Whoever starting the class in April for the beneficiary form do you know if it can be any two witnesses that see you sign the form or does it have to be someone specific. Thanks


----------



## emtgjf (Apr 13, 2015)

To everyone who was called and are coming a board congratulations. All the waiting was worth it. Just show up early, do what you are told and you are told to do it. If you can do that, you will do just fine. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## wanderingnick (Apr 13, 2015)

ariella said:


> Whoever starting the class in April for the beneficiary form do you know if it can be any two witnesses that see you sign the form or does it have to be someone specific. Thanks



It could literally be anyone. Just make sure you bring proper documentation with you every location you go to (i.e. Metrotech, Ft Totten.) I highly recommend setting up a car pool with others and do not take Public transportation if at all possible, as it's unpredictable and there are no excuses to being late. There is not a lot of room to park, as there are other EMT's and Medics who are recerting.  Always be 30 minutes at the very least early or you will have a very hard time from the beginning.

If you have any other questions, look back in the last 100 pages. All the info you need is already within this forum.


----------



## ariella (Apr 13, 2015)

Im driving from Brooklyn the first day of class to fort totten. Where do we park over there


----------



## wanderingnick (Apr 13, 2015)

they will have people there to direct you. Are you Tour 2 or 3?


----------



## ariella (Apr 13, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> they will have people there to direct you. Are you Tour 2 or 3?



I'm tour two


----------



## emtgjf (Apr 13, 2015)

At orientation they will help organize car pools for people who take public transportation. It's all about helping each other from day 1


----------



## Emt1273 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone else get a call on Friday the 10th and still not receive any paperwork but has to go to metro tech tomorrow the 15th?


----------



## ariella (Apr 14, 2015)

Emt1273 said:


> Anyone else get a call on Friday the 10th and still not receive any paperwork but has to go to metro tech tomorrow the 15th?



I received all my papers but I got the call on a tuesday, you should call your investigator


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 14, 2015)

Emt1273 said:


> Anyone else get a call on Friday the 10th and still not receive any paperwork but has to go to metro tech tomorrow the 15th?


U got a call on the 10th? Whats ur #??


----------



## Emt1273 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ariella, do you know what papers are needed tomorrow besides drivers licence and SS card and a black pen? And
Mugs list number 10xx


----------



## ariella (Apr 14, 2015)

You have to bring the offer letter they sent and make sure you have your emt card as well


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 14, 2015)

I know it says recommended not to eat 2 hrs before the physical but has anyone ate or drank a protein shake or pre workout shake or do u not recommend?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 14, 2015)

I wouldn't take any type of anything...they lecture u first so the pre workout would wear off by the time u get to the test...I'm sure they do that on purpose... also I would be worried about ingesting any type of enhancement before a drug test


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 14, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I wouldn't take any type of anything...they lecture u first so the pre workout would wear off by the time u get to the test...I'm sure they do that on purpose... also I would be worried about ingesting any type of enhancement before a drug test



Ok thanks i didnt mean any sort of enhancement just a protein/preworkout shake from gnc lol but I'll stick to water


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 14, 2015)

I feel ya, but pre workout can be considered an "enhancement", esp nowadays with its questionable contents.


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone took their id photos yet? I go tomorrow and just wanna make sure...black pen, emt card, offer letter, ss, drivers license,  thats all right?


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 14, 2015)

That's all you need and get your parents social as well for the pensions papers


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 14, 2015)

Or whoever your gonna use for your benificinary


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 14, 2015)

MattyMalverne655 said:


> Or whoever your gonna use for your benificinary


Cool. Thanks bro. But we need that beneficiary form tomorrow? I thought we needed it for Orientation…(?)


----------



## MattyMalverne655 (Apr 14, 2015)

No no it's the pension forms your gonna be handed and you have to fill out your beneficiaries for them lol it's a totally different form that they give you there


----------



## naps89 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone estimating the start date for the July class? Trying to plan a vacation for the last week of June into July, just don't want it to interfere with anything with FD.


----------



## ariella (Apr 14, 2015)

You can try and ask your investigator if they have a estimated class date


----------



## jjay449 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello everyone. Being a new addition to this forum and beginning the process with the physical on Saturday. Is there any tips anyone can give to aid my process. Especially the intake and psych? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 15, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hello everyone. Being a new addition to this forum and beginning the process with the physical on Saturday. Is there any tips anyone can give to aid my process. Especially the intake and psych? It would be greatly appreciated.


Get all of your paper work in , stay out of trouble .. Accidents ect .. Get in a gym and start exercising .. Do not lie on any documentation .. Be prepared to wait


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 16, 2015)

i heard that there is no july academy, so the rest of 4004 will be in a september class? i hope this rumor i heard isn't true but who knows. any projections when the top 150 numbers on 5003 will get into an academy?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hopefully u heard that from the 2 academies in April guy.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 16, 2015)

I dunno at fort totten last sat they were talking about a July class unless something has changed


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 16, 2015)

There is a July class not sure of the exact start date but sure as hell cant wait hopefully they reach my number


----------



## naps89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Is a July class confirmed? I remember hearing at the medical that they don't do summer classes, could be wrong though. I just assumed that every 3 months they put in a class.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 16, 2015)

They had a July class last year.


----------



## jjay449 (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay great. Thank you Hunter


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 16, 2015)

They've had summer classes for the past 3 years now they will def hve one this year


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone here go for their uniforms today? If you did what did you guys get? And did you have to bring anything?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 16, 2015)

yeah, dude who told me probably had no idea what he was talking about lol. hey guys who got their packet at fort totten on the 11th, it says on the checklist for DOCUMENTS TO ESTABLISH IDENTITY AND WORK ELIGIBILITY, it says select one from column a ofrom the attached LIST OF ACCEPTABLE DOCUMENTS, i dont think i have the document. anybody that got their packet at the ohysical last week that can help me out, id appreciate it. thanks guys


----------



## bxangeljr31 (Apr 17, 2015)

16Lifer26 said:


> Anyone here go for their uniforms today? If you did what did you guys get? And did you have to bring anything?


Just bring your acceptance letter (just in case, but nothing really). You get EVERYTHING, boots, shoes, jacket with your name embroidered, sweater, every uniform for every season, bunker gear (fireman outfit), bulletproof vest, helmet, graduation uniform, gym clothes


----------



## bam5 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello 


I want to wish everyone good luck with your future in FDNY. 

I am trying to sell my workout vest 40lbs.  I used it for my training for the stair master.

If your interested. Send me  a message 

I live in Brooklyn


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2015)

The list of eligible documents with the three columns its online Google I9 documents its on the IRS website if you have a passport that will finish that requirement


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2015)

Also to all of those like me dissapointed over the cancellation of our intake inter it on the 23rd. I called and they said it was a conflict with getting the auditorium so they will reschedule hopefully the following week


----------



## JJ34 (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone who differed-

Did you have to provide any further documentation or paperwork to your investigator other than the email saying why you differed?


----------



## JJ34 (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone who differed-

Did you have to provide any further documentation or paperwork to your investigator other than the email saying why you differed?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 18, 2015)

I had my physical today I was doing great than all of a sudden at the last 45 secs it was so hard to breath almost like a panic attack where I couldnt catch my breath (never happened to me before) tried to push thru but I couldn't anyone know how long it is to retest or what the process is ? They weren't specific just gave me a number to call for retest


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 18, 2015)

I think they retest a month later, that's what they said when people failed at my PAT. Enough time for you to get ready. I would recommend some strength training along with the Cardio. A squat bar is 45lbs, so squats would be good, lunges with weights or a weighted vest. Some push ups or modified push ups for the upper body. Your process will probably be delayed, but you'll benefit in the long wrong with the added conditioning.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 18, 2015)

I honestly got back in shape really quick I was up to 6 mins at the gym just fine with a 25 pd Vest and 2 barbells I think my nerves got the best of me bcuz I saw so many ppl failing ugh. At least I know what to expect for next time I'm gonna practice even harder and do what you mentioned


----------



## ariella (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey I have orientation on Monday does anyone know or have a picture have to put the collar insignia in


----------



## ballzolight (Apr 18, 2015)

For the convictions paper work, did anyone ever get a fare evasion ticket when they were under 18? if so how do we go about that for the paper work? I remember I paid the fine but I don't have the ticket/paper work from back than.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 18, 2015)

melissa51484 said:


> I honestly got back in shape really quick I was up to 6 mins at the gym just fine with a 25 pd Vest and 2 barbells I think my nerves got the best of me bcuz I saw so many ppl failing ugh. At least I know what to expect for next time I'm gonna practice even harder and do what you mentioned


Also when putting on the vest for ur retest make sure it isn't so tight on your chest where u have trouble breathing


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey for convictions go to the courthouse it was in five name and rob and they can get you the paperwork


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 19, 2015)

Had some friends do the same


----------



## billwill (Apr 19, 2015)

Do you need to show dispositions for driving violations from more than 5 years ago? They show up on my driving record from the DMV. They weren't too serious they were like learners permit violations


----------



## bam5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey

Congratulations. To all new candidates

I just pass my final test and will have my graduation this fri

I am selling my vest  40lbs.   Price $ 40.00.  

I live in Brooklyn.  Sheepshead bay area

Let me know


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 19, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey
> 
> Congratulations. To all new candidates
> 
> ...




Congrats to you !! How is it? tomorrow is my first day orientation and then Tuesday I start the academy


----------



## ariella (Apr 19, 2015)

How do the collar insignia pins go into.the shirt. Do you have to poke a hole I dont want to put them in wrong


----------



## bam5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello


Your collar pins go on with FDNY facing forward  
Use the one holes as a guide make them even though


The first day at orientation. Lots of paper work not bad
Do not be late EVER


----------



## bam5 (Apr 19, 2015)

Arielle


What time for you Tom


----------



## ariella (Apr 19, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Arielle
> 
> 
> What time for you Tom



Tomorrow my orientation starts at 800am 
Thanks so much I was trying figure out and didnt want to put them in wrong


----------



## MarissaAnn (Apr 19, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Your collar pins go on with FDNY facing forward
> ...




How is the academy it self ?


----------



## Nicks129 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey if it's raining tomorrow are we allowed to wear our jackets?


----------



## billwill (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you need to show dispositions for driving violations from more than 5 years ago?? They show up on my driving record from the DMV. They weren't too serious they were like learners permit violations


----------



## Mjp (Apr 20, 2015)

I know this was answered in previous threads but questiom regarding outstanding certification. Im on 5003 with a high list number 11xx and I called the automated number just to check it out. Now i havent been called for physical or anything but it says I am on an outstanding certification. Any one know what that means?


----------



## Mjp (Apr 20, 2015)

bam5 said:


> Hey
> 
> Congratulations. To all new candidates
> 
> ...


Hey you have a picture of it? Is it one size fits all? Im around that area and interested. Thanks!!


----------



## billwill (Apr 20, 2015)

Mjp said:


> I know this was answered in previous threads but questiom regarding outstanding certification. Im on 5003 with a high list number 11xx and I called the automated number just to check it out. Now i havent been called for physical or anything but it says I am on an outstanding certification. Any one know what that means?



lol it means sit back and wait about 6-8 months for your physical letter


----------



## Mjp (Apr 20, 2015)

billwill said:


> lol it means sit back and wait about 6-8 months for your physical letter


Obviously. which is why I am asking what they mean by outstanding certification lol


----------



## billwill (Apr 20, 2015)

Mjp said:


> Obviously. which is why I am asking what they mean by outstanding certification lol



when you become 'not outstanding' that means you have a chance for the next academy. your status wont change until you complete the hiring process


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mjp said:


> Obviously. which is why I am asking what they mean by outstanding certification lol


lol it won't be that long u should be taking your PAT by sept or October .. No one really knows what it means but outstanding is a good thing


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 20, 2015)

If anyone hears anything about the promo at orientation please share the knowledge lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mjp said:


> Obviously. which is why I am asking what they mean by outstanding certification lol


You have a long wait tho keep busy stay out of trouble and stay in good health


----------



## Mjp (Apr 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> lol it won't be that long u should be taking your PAT by sept or October .. No one really knows what it means but outstanding is a good thing


Very true. We can estimate but no one really knows. Good to be optimistic! Lol thank you a lot of factors contribute to waiting time


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll give u an estimate....I had my PAT 7 months ago and I'm still waiting for the "call" Lmaoo...I don't even like calls, I'd rather a text


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I'll give u an estimate....I had my PAT 7 months ago and I'm still waiting for the "call" Lmaoo...I don't even like calls, I'd rather a text


What's your list # mugs89 ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 20, 2015)

12xx


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm around there also lets hope for July


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 20, 2015)

July should be a lock. And it's not to far away, so conditioning and brushing up on knowledge for the next 2 months.


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 20, 2015)

What list number did they get up to for this academy / how many people are on 4004 / how many candidates go into each class?


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 20, 2015)

-They're between 1000-1100 on 4004
-About 1400 on list 4004
-120 a class


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 20, 2015)

For the people who are getting into July class...what should we study or review for the next 2 months?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 20, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Hey for convictions go to the courthouse it was in five name and rob and they can get you the paperwork


Should have been find name and dob lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think we should put time into state protocols and technique


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 20, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I think we should put time into state protocols and technique


If your going to do that do the nyc protocols they are the ones that will help a lot


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 20, 2015)

So who went to orientation today ? How did it go? Is half the class going to EMD?..Any new announcements about anything?


----------



## jjay449 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello everyone. Does anyone know the number to call after you've done your physical and are awaiting the drug test results? I currently don't have my packet with me.


----------



## bam5 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mjp said:


> Hey you have a picture of it? Is it one size fits all? Im around that area and interested. Thanks!!




Hey I send you a picture. Tonight 

Yes one size fit all 
It has adjust Velcro


----------



## ballzolight (Apr 21, 2015)

After the PAT, do you wait for a call for your interview or do they mail you a letter?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 21, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> After the PAT, do you wait for a call for your interview or do they mail you a letter?


You call in to see if u passed and then u wait for a letter atleast that's how they did it when I took mines back in October


----------



## nyy615 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> -They're between 1000-1100 on 4004
> -About 1400 on list 4004
> -120 a class


 
I'm very high 900's. Didn't make the April academy. Hoping I'm one the first for the next academy and didn't get skipped over.

Called DCAS, the automated voice message is still saying the last appointed is 706 or whatever. Not sure if they only say the last appointed list number after that candidate has graduated from the academy.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 22, 2015)

There was a guy over a 1000 on this forum that got called so I'm just going off that estimate

It said 706 before the April calls went out. Theyre def way past that with the class that just went in.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 22, 2015)

nyy615 said:


> I'm very high 900's. Didn't make the April academy. Hoping I'm one the first for the next academy and didn't get skipped over.
> 
> Called DCAS, the automated voice message is still saying the last appointed is 706 or whatever. Not sure if they only say the last appointed list number after that candidate has graduated from the academy.


Did u contact your investigator as to why they skipped over your number ? Any pending charges or anything ? I really wonder why they skip over ppl


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 22, 2015)

Do they send out letters or tell ppl when they are DQ'd or just skip them over and keep them wondering ? Lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 22, 2015)

nyy615 said:


> I'm very high 900's. Didn't make the April academy. Hoping I'm one the first for the next academy and didn't get skipped over.
> 
> Called DCAS, the automated voice message is still saying the last appointed is 706 or whatever. Not sure if they only say the last appointed list number after that candidate has graduated from the academy.


Did you call your investigator? Cause there were people right below ur number and one above that got calls. I would think you would have called by now to make sure everything's cool?

If your file is good then cool but if it isn't you could try to fix it, to ensure July. So call your investigator man


----------



## ballzolight (Apr 22, 2015)

what do they mean by "supplementary data sheets" in the packet?


----------



## nyy615 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Did you call your investigator? Cause there were people right below ur number and one above that got calls. I would think you would have called by now to make sure everything's cool?
> 
> If your file is good then cool but if it isn't you could try to fix it, to ensure July. So call your investigator man



Calling tomorrow.

He told me back when I took my medical that everything was fine, wait for a job offer, and lean towards the April academy. 

Also, got into a fender bender right outside of my house the other day. I know they want us to keep them updated on moving violations, summons', etc. but what about a fender bender? There wasn't a police report, it was very minor, but I don't want them thinking I have anything to hide.


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 22, 2015)

nyy615 said:


> Calling tomorrow.
> 
> He told me back when I took my medical that everything was fine, wait for a job offer, and lean towards the April academy.
> 
> Also, got into a fender bender right outside of my house the other day. I know they want us to keep them updated on moving violations, summons', etc. but what about a fender bender? There wasn't a police report, it was very minor, but I don't want them thinking I have anything to hide.


If u hve no injuries from the hospital and police and your insurance company was not involved I wouldn't say anything .. But if any of the above mentioned happened I would say something


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 22, 2015)

nyy615 said:


> Calling tomorrow.
> 
> He told me back when I took my medical that everything was fine, wait for a job offer, and lean towards the April academy.
> 
> Also, got into a fender bender right outside of my house the other day. I know they want us to keep them updated on moving violations, summons', etc. but what about a fender bender? There wasn't a police report, it was very minor, but I don't want them thinking I have anything to hide.


Maybe U'll be in July idk why they skip if the tell ppl everything is fine and end up getting into the following academy


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 22, 2015)

Either way July should finish off most of our list, just prepare.


----------



## emtgjf (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't forget the people who deferred get called first when a class is put together. If you think something happened just call your investigator. I was skipped and I called and it was just a mistake with paperwork on their end. It was fixed quickly and I was in the next academy


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 23, 2015)

Are they currently processing from list 4004 and 5004 at the same time ?


----------



## billwill (Apr 23, 2015)

Ryan815 said:


> Are they currently processing from list 4004 and 5004 at the same time ?


no, 1 list at a time


----------



## Bluestripe (Apr 23, 2015)

Ryan815 said:


> Are they currently processing from list 4004 and 5004 at the same time ?


They are processing candidates from 5003 now , the first 100 of us were told to expect the September academy


----------



## Ryan815 (Apr 23, 2015)

Gotcha


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm in the 180's and was told sept as well


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mclebron23 said:


> Anyone know about exam 4004? I'm done with everything (physical, psychological, medical, investigator) I just received my medical results in the mail with everything good to go. I did get a call from a nurse saying I need a cat scan because they saw a "shadow" on my chest x-ray. Will this hold me back from getting called for the next adademy?
> 
> What's my chances of getting called for the April class? My list # is 7xx. Thanks.



Hey dude, I'm taking a diet pill to cut fat, will this show on my medical. What do they look for in the blood test. Don't want it to mess with my kidneys and fail the medical. Thanks for the help brotha


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 24, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey dude, I'm taking a diet pill to cut fat, will this show on my medical. What do they look for in the blood test. Don't want it to mess with my kidneys and fail the medical. Thanks for the help brotha


BUN .. Creatnine .. Billirubin .. ECT .. Anything elevated or below normal limits will come as abnormal .. If I were u I'd lose weight the natural way diet/exercise dnt wanna screw yourself


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 24, 2015)

Do it naturally, those pills are terrible for your health, and once your off them your weight will come back, negating any results. And like Hunter said, they will have a breakdown of content in your blood and urine. They will see the elevations and it will be obvious.


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 24, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey dude, I'm taking a diet pill to cut fat, will this show on my medical. What do they look for in the blood test. Don't want it to mess with my kidneys and fail the medical. Thanks for the help brotha




I agree with hunter and mugs. Do it naturally and don't mess with those pills. I recommend trying insanity workout for cutting fat fast and getting into ridiculous cardio shape. Just do the best you can as long as you can and you'll get into better shape.

Off topic...ended up getting delayed for for the April class because I had to get my chest cat scan and I waited too long to get my PPD test. I'm pretty pissed but I'll be in July classes. List # 7xx on 4004.


----------



## MForest (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if you're able to reschedule your physical test once you get notified of your date to go in?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah you guys are 100% right, I agree. Stupid idea. Good luck to all u 4004, 5003 guys. Appreciate the advice


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 24, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah you guys are 100% right, I agree. Stupid idea. Good luck to all u 4004, 5003 guys. Appreciate the advice


If you feel like preparing meals is the prob try isagenix or shakeology meal replacement shakes I always do before summer to shed a few pounds all natural no added stimulants combine with a few workouts and you'll shed pounds in no time


----------



## ariella (Apr 24, 2015)

MForest said:


> Does anyone know if you're able to reschedule your physical test once you get notified of your date to go in?



You can reschedule just call them and tell them you need to reschedule and they will give you an email address to e-mail.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sooo April people, hows the academy so far?.....lol


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just a tip for the next class... once you start the academy you are going to have pt while in the academy and they make you run a mile and a half, do push ups, and sit ups so make sure you are exercising.... They give you 16:30 minutes to finish the run


----------



## Emt1273 (Apr 25, 2015)

Some more tips for next class from someone in the April class, start running now need to do mile and half in 1630, 30 push ups, squats, sit-ups in 60 seconds. If you fall short you have to do remedial Pt. Memorize your state protocols since they do the whole refresher in 13 days. You will have a quiz every day for two weeks. DONT BE LATE


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 26, 2015)

Emt1273 said:


> Some more tips for next class from someone in the April class, start running now need to do mile and half in 1630, 30 push ups, squats, sit-ups in 60 seconds. If you fall short you have to do remedial Pt. Memorize your state protocols since they do the whole refresher in 13 days. You will have a quiz every day for two weeks. DONT BE LATE



You can walk a mile and a half in that time lol. Everyone should be able to do 8 min miles if they aren't obese.


----------



## Mugs89 (Apr 26, 2015)

We're prolly both going to be in the July class. I'll look out for the dude that does the run in 5 mins and I'll know its you lmaoo


----------



## Mclebron23 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> We're prolly both going to be in the July class. I'll look out for the dude that does the run in 5 mins and I'll know its you lmaoo



Nahh, I've been lazy and not eating good (low on $) the last 3 months so I probably won't be doing 5 min miles unless I start training and doing cardio. I used to do insanity a ton which gets you in crazy cardio shape.


----------



## jjay449 (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone from 5003 heard anything regarding intakes? In the three hundred range, and was just curious. Thank you


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone received a letter for the rescheduled intake interview that was postponed from the 23rd because of the auditorium conflict? Just want to get that squared away and hope we don't fall through the cracks because of scheduling.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 27, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Has anyone received a letter for the rescheduled intake interview that was postponed from the 23rd because of the auditorium conflict? Just want to get that squared away and hope we don't fall through the cracks because of scheduling.


Nothing yet bro, hopefully this week we'll get something in the mail. Idl why taking so long


----------



## ballzolight (Apr 28, 2015)

What day of the week and time do the intake,medical, and psych usually be?


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 29, 2015)

I know it's early but has anyone thats currently in the academy or still waiting on 4004 heard anything about Julys class ?


----------



## ariella (Apr 29, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I know it's early but has anyone thats currently in the academy or still waiting on 4004 heard anything about Julys class ?



I'm in academy now bit haven't heard anything about July yet sorry


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 29, 2015)

ariella said:


> I'm in academy now bit haven't heard anything about July yet sorry


It's ok thanks tho any pointers or tips to succeed oin the academy ? Do u like it so far ?


----------



## ariella (Apr 29, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> It's ok thanks tho any pointers or tips to succeed oin the academy ? Do u like it so far ?



Its good you have a quiz every morning on what you learned the day before so keep ip with studying and review some things now and exercise If you dont yet


----------



## Hunter118 (Apr 29, 2015)

ariella said:


> Its good you have a quiz every morning on what you learned the day before so keep ip with studying and review some things now and exercise If you dont yet


Thank u best of luck .. If u hear anything plz inform us !!


----------



## Ron536 (May 1, 2015)

Just got my letter to go for my PAT on may 16 list number in the high 500s


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 1, 2015)

Anyone receive the letter for the rescheduled intake interview yet? Hope they don't forget about us and we get delayed because of their scheduling issue


----------



## Hunter118 (May 1, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Anyone receive the letter for the rescheduled intake interview yet? Hope they don't forget about us and we get delayed because of their scheduling issue


Same happened with my medical due to the snow back in January u should get the letter within 2-3 weeks they will not forget about u be patient this is how the FD works on their time


----------



## billwill (May 1, 2015)

Has anyone gotten a disposition or record of a fare evasion ticket for walking though the exit door in the subway? I got a ticket for that like 1 year ago and want to disclose it to my investigator but don't know how to get paperwork for it. If anyone knows anything about this please let me know !!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 1, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Same happened with my medical due to the snow back in January u should get the letter within 2-3 weeks they will not forget about u be patient this is how the FD works on their time


Cool I hear you Im just anxious lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> Has anyone gotten a disposition or record of a fare evasion ticket for walking though the exit door in the subway? I got a ticket for that like 1 year ago and want to disclose it to my investigator but don't know how to get paperwork for it. If anyone knows anything about this please let me know !!!!!! Thanks!


My friend went thru that you have to go thr u mta I'll ask him the info and get back to you


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> Has anyone gotten a disposition or record of a fare evasion ticket for walking though the exit door in the subway? I got a ticket for that like 1 year ago and want to disclose it to my investigator but don't know how to get paperwork for it. If anyone knows anything about this please let me know !!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## billwill (May 1, 2015)

Thanks!! Please ask him and let me know what he says!!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> Thanks!! Please ask him and let me know what he says!!


I just posted a pic on the bottom it has instructions on where to go to get it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 3, 2015)

Got my rescheduled interview the 18th of may
Good luck to everyone


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 4, 2015)

Seriously the 18th damn I'm on a cruise that week figures I knew I was getting screwed hopefully I can reschedule for the following week


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 4, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Seriously the 18th damn I'm on a cruise that week figures I knew I was getting screwed hopefully I can reschedule for the following week


Why are you planning vacation trips at critical times of a recruitment?


----------



## Mugs89 (May 4, 2015)

^wurddd


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 4, 2015)

It was booked long before I even got called for physical and previously everyone I know wasn't called until the following fall. Whatever I can reschedule just sucks


----------



## Tony1988 (May 7, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Is a July class confirmed? I remember hearing at the medical that they don't do summer classes, could be wrong though. I just assumed that every 3 months they put in a class.


Yes there will be a July class!


----------



## Tony1988 (May 7, 2015)

billwill said:


> Does anyone know when de blasio new budget will go into effect? I know the money will be approved in July but when will the extra tours and extra staff be added to fdny?


It already is in effect. They added a bunch of new units to each division.


----------



## Mugs89 (May 7, 2015)

^ do u know if it's early or late July? Tryna have a rough idea with planning


----------



## Tony1988 (May 7, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> ^ do u know if it's early or late July? Tryna have a rough idea with planning


Unknown. That depends on staffing and when the other class graduates. If I find out exactly when I will post it


----------



## Hunter118 (May 7, 2015)

Tony1988 said:


> It already is in effect. They added a bunch of new units to each division.


Are u currently working for fdny ?


----------



## Hunter118 (May 7, 2015)

I would assume late July call should be going out beginning of July


----------



## Tony1988 (May 7, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Are u currently working for fdny ?


yes


----------



## Hunter118 (May 11, 2015)

Any updates people ?


----------



## jjay449 (May 11, 2015)

Waiting on the next batch of intakes. Sitting in the 300's.


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 11, 2015)

Still haven't gotten my rescheduled intake from the weeks ago. I know someone on here was rescheduled for Monday the 18th but nothing yet for me. Hopefully it's scheduled in the next few weeks


----------



## Hunter118 (May 11, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Still haven't gotten my rescheduled intake from the weeks ago. I know someone on here was rescheduled for Monday the 18th but nothing yet for me. Hopefully it's scheduled in the next few weeks


What's your list # ? If it doesn't come within the next 2 weeks I'd give them a call just to make sure


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 11, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What's your list # ? If it doesn't come within the next 2 weeks I'd give them a call just to make sure


My list #18* yeah I'm out of the country next week so if I don't get it by wed I'm calling just because if it's next week I need to reschedule it and don't want to miss it.


----------



## ballzolight (May 11, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What's your list # ? If it doesn't come within the next 2 weeks I'd give them a call just to make sure


which number you call to check?


----------



## Hunter118 (May 11, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> which number you call to check?


CID 718


----------



## Hunter118 (May 11, 2015)

718 999 2179 ^^^ CID department


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 12, 2015)

Got my letter today. May 27th is my rescheduled intake interview can't wait to get this step finished all my paperwork is in order and ready to go. Has anyone down this yet what does the interview actually entail?


----------



## Mugs89 (May 12, 2015)

You basically sit n wait in the auditorium doing extra copies and listening. Then you wait till its your turn to meet your investigator.
-They look over your paperwork
-You do fingerprints
-You leave
-You wait....and wait.....for the medical and psych letters which are usually back to back, like within a week of each other
-then wait a couple more months 
-wait some more
lmaooo


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 12, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> You basically sit n wait in the auditorium doing extra copies and listening. Then you wait till its your turn to meet your investigator.
> -They look over your paperwork
> -You do fingerprints
> -You leave
> ...


Nice lol thanks I appreciate the info


----------



## ballzolight (May 12, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> You basically sit n wait in the auditorium doing extra copies and listening. Then you wait till its your turn to meet your investigator.
> -They look over your paperwork
> -You do fingerprints
> -You leave
> ...


when do they usually mail the med and psy letters after intake?


----------



## Hunter118 (May 12, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> when do they usually mail the med and psy letters after intake?


Usually takes a month or two after intake


----------



## kettlebell (May 13, 2015)

Morning everyone, 

For those waiting to find out the next academy start date, we had the Chief speaking to our TOP class yesterday and he mentioned July 13th as the next incoming group of candidates. Though I'm sure dates are subject to change this will give you a good idea as to the next TOP class.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## billwill (May 13, 2015)

Anybody else in te 200's on 5003 get intake letters??


----------



## Hunter118 (May 13, 2015)

kettlebell said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> For those waiting to find out the next academy start date, we had the Chief speaking to our TOP class yesterday and he mentioned July 13th as the next incoming group of candidates. Though I'm sure dates are subject to change this will give you a good idea as to the next TOP class.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


That's great new thanks !! Hopefully that is an accurate date on his end lol


----------



## True42 (May 15, 2015)

Also in that same TOP class that the chief spoke to. July 13th was that date. Confirming what Kettlebell said. I wish the rest of you guys the best on 4004 & 5003. Don't get in any trouble! It's a lot of hard work but worth it!


----------



## Hunter118 (May 15, 2015)

True42 said:


> Also in that same TOP class that the chief spoke to. July 13th was that date. Confirming what Kettlebell said. I wish the rest of you guys the best on 4004 & 5003. Don't get in any trouble! It's a lot of hard work but worth it!


Did he happen to mention the class size ?


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 15, 2015)

Quick question. For the intake interview I have notarized letters for periods of unemployment stating who supported me and signed by myself and those people, but are there any other things that you need notarized letters for? I just want to make sure I give everything in correctly. Everything else I have is in order.


----------



## Hunter118 (May 15, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Quick question. For the intake interview I have notarized letters for periods of unemployment stating who supported me and signed by myself and those people, but are there any other things that you need notarized letters for? I just want to make sure I give everything in correctly. Everything else I have is in order.


Make sure u have a notary stamp them , u'll need notarized letters also if u were involved in a car accident, terminated from a job , maybe more but that's all I know of if ur missing anything your investigator will give u a list of things the day of


----------



## True42 (May 15, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did he happen to mention the class size ?



He didn't.. But look at it like this, if it's the same as what we're doing now then expect a 120 split. Hunter118 you've been waiting for a while; hopefully you're in there!


----------



## billwill (May 15, 2015)

I wonder if it is possible they complete the list after July. What you guys think? Then get started on 5003 for October!


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 15, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Make sure u have a notary stamp them , u'll need notarized letters also if u were involved in a car accident, terminated from a job , maybe more but that's all I know of if ur missing anything your investigator will give u a list of things the day of


Thanks if your laid off but not terminated would you need it notarized?


----------



## Hunter118 (May 15, 2015)

True42 said:


> He didn't.. But look at it like this, if it's the same as what we're doing now then expect a 120 split. Hunter118 you've been waiting for a while; hopefully you're in there!


Thanks bro I hope so too ! Only thing that concerns me is the fact that my investigator hasn't spoke to me since intake after I got all the documents in that she wanted but I completed and passed everything


----------



## Hunter118 (May 15, 2015)

billwill said:


> I wonder if it is possible they complete the list after July. What you guys think? Then get started on 5003 for October!


I hope so but highly doubt it lol I think I heard someone talk about a September class on here


----------



## Hunter118 (May 15, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Thanks if your laid off but not terminated would you need it notarized?


Don't quote me but I do not believe so from the best of my knowledge


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 15, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Don't quote me but I do not believe so from the best of my knowledge


Cool thanks


----------



## True42 (May 15, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Thanks bro I hope so too ! Only thing that concerns me is the fact that my investigator hasn't spoke to me since intake after I got all the documents in that she wanted but I completed and passed everything



Hey man! That is the norm! No news is good news. They will definitely call you for anything they need! They called me 3 weeks from this academy to get what they needed! Don't fret. You guys think the wait is hard?? Ha!! Wait until you get in & realize you can still get fired if you fail a test. The anxiety is unbelievable! 13 test, a class final & state test (That you can't take over), CPR test, PEDs test, Practicals, scenarios, EVOC.. Although the instructors are great at teaching and pushing you. They do not play with academics. Do well!


----------



## Hunter118 (May 15, 2015)

True42 said:


> Hey man! That is the norm! No news is good news. They will definitely call you for anything they need! They called me 3 weeks from this academy to get what they needed! Don't fret. You guys think the wait is hard?? Ha!! Wait until you get in & realize you can still get fired if you fail a test. The anxiety is unbelievable! 13 test, a class final & state test (That you can't take over), CPR test, PEDs test, Practicals, scenarios, EVOC.. Although the instructors are great at teaching and pushing you. They do not play with academics. Do well!


Thanks for the advice bro !! Can't wait


----------



## Ron536 (May 15, 2015)

I know the letter for the physical said to wear gym clothes underneath street clothes. I was just curious to know from the people that have taken the PAT already did you all wear suit and tie or did you go more relaxed khakis and a button down shirt or polo or did you all just wear jeans. Sorry if its a silly question but i know not dressing properly can put you in a hole early.


----------



## Mugs89 (May 15, 2015)

No need for a suit and tie, or even khakis. The PAT is like chill, just be ready for the stair master and the drug test.


----------



## Ron536 (May 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> No need for a suit and tie, or even khakis. The PAT is like chill, just be ready for the stair master and the drug test.


Thanks cause i was gonna wear suit and just have my sneakers in a bag until it was time for the PAT


----------



## Mugs89 (May 15, 2015)

trust me, a suit to the PAT would be overkill, lmao


----------



## Ron536 (May 15, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## RUMCEMT (May 16, 2015)

I passed my pat I went in at shirt and sweats all other times dress nice but for PAT no need to


----------



## Ron536 (May 16, 2015)

Dang it I've got to retest I bumped against the handrails smh


----------



## Mugs89 (May 16, 2015)

Train bro....I think people can be misleading when they say the PAT is easy...everyone is different physically...being easy for someone doesn't mean easy for everyone else...so for future candidates train for a hard physical so that the PAT doesn't catch u off guard.


----------



## naps89 (May 17, 2015)

What number on 4004 are we thinking the July class goes up too? I don't think it completely exhausts the list


----------



## billwill (May 17, 2015)

Probably 1300-1400.


----------



## Hunter118 (May 17, 2015)

I think it stopped in the early thousands I'm not sure but I'm hoping it gets past 1300 lol they also tend to go back and get ppl who got skipped so who knows really


----------



## ballzolight (May 17, 2015)

for filling out the packet we got after the PAT, for parts that don't apply to us do we just leave it blank?


----------



## jbrown4president (May 17, 2015)

Leave it blank and bring a pen with you. Best of both worlds


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 18, 2015)

Just got my PAT letter.
Test Date: June 6th


----------



## Reyna (May 19, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Just got my PAT letter.
> Test Date: June 6th


Me too ^.^


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 19, 2015)

Anyone know how long after the PAT when we will get called for the academy. approximately how long?


----------



## Ryan815 (May 19, 2015)

You need to complete all the step in the hiring process.  There is not set timeline.  In total I was called in a year and a half.  I did not start until nearly 1 year after my PAT.  I have friends at my station who hired and completed the process in under 1 year.  There is no way to tell.


----------



## Hunter118 (May 19, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Anyone know how long after the PAT when we will get called for the academy. approximately how long?


Depending on your list number it can be anywhere from a year to a year in a half .. Took my PAT in October and still waiting for the call goodluck


----------



## naps89 (May 20, 2015)

Just spoke to my investigator, said there is a "fairly good chance" I am in the July class, list #11XX


----------



## billwill (May 20, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Just spoke to my investigator, said there is a "fairly good chance" I am in the July class, list #11XX


With that number, your pretty much guaranteed if all your stuff is in order.. Hoping they go past 1300


----------



## Hunter118 (May 20, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Just spoke to my investigator, said there is a "fairly good chance" I am in the July class, list #11XX


Did they mention anything else about July ?


----------



## naps89 (May 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did they mention anything else about July ?



Nothing specifically, def a class in July though


----------



## nystateofmind (May 20, 2015)

How long has it taken people to get the detailed earnings statement from the social security office? It says on the packet we can get it from any office but when I stopped in my local office they told me they do not have access to that information and that i would need to send in a form to the national office in Maryland which could take up to four months!!!


----------



## Mugs89 (May 20, 2015)

Go to the one in Jamaica if ur near Queens. You get it on the spot. Make sure ur early or ull be waiting the whole day. Worst part of the detailed statement is the moment u realized u payed 100+ for a piece of paper.


----------



## billwill (May 20, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Go to the one in Jamaica if ur near Queens. You get it on the spot. Make sure ur early or ull be waiting the whole day. Worst part of the detailed statement is the moment u realized u payed 100+ for a piece of paper.


Has anyone gone to the SSA one in Brooklyn ? Do they give the required doc?


----------



## nystateofmind (May 21, 2015)

Well just to follow up it was a person at the ssa national phone center that told me that the local offices could not process it and that it had to go through the mail to the national office. I went physically to my local office today and they were able to provide it no problem......well minus that $136 for a piece of paper


----------



## Hunter118 (May 24, 2015)

Did anyone's certification go from out standing to not outstanding ? Just called dcas I'm not outstanding


----------



## Hunter118 (May 24, 2015)

Anyone on exam 4004


----------



## Mugs89 (May 24, 2015)

Me to brahh...I'm guessing its a good thing since our #'s are up next


----------



## Hunter118 (May 24, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Me to brahh...I'm guessing its a good thing since our #'s are up next


I'm assuming the same thing ! Good I got nervous for a sec


----------



## Mugs89 (May 25, 2015)

According to the system last appointed was 1021...so ya, get ready


----------



## ballzolight (May 25, 2015)

I am 5 7 at 146lbs right now, for the medical would I be ok for the not being over/under weight for my height? I heard they dq you for being over the limit by 1lb?


----------



## Mugs89 (May 25, 2015)

Being overweight would be the problem, ur dimensions is nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 25, 2015)

I know this has been talked about or answered but i cant seem to find it...
but anyway, how hard was the stair climb. i cant find a stairmaster to practice on so im starting to get a little nervous.


----------



## jjay449 (May 25, 2015)

Work hard for three and a half minutes. Hold onto the vest to avoid touching the rails. You'll be Okay!


----------



## Hunter118 (May 26, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I know this has been talked about or answered but i cant seem to find it...
> but anyway, how hard was the stair climb. i cant find a stairmaster to practice on so im starting to get a little nervous.


If I were you I would practice just to get your body ready for it it's not the hardest test in the world but so many ppl fail cos they don't take it serious .. I'd say get a vest and go to a gym and practice and get into a routine schedule in the gym ur a emt ur going to be lifting patients most of the time to ensure longevity in the field u need to keep a strong body


----------



## Mugs89 (May 27, 2015)

Those of you looking at July, make sure to double check with your investigator that your documents are good and updated.

Don't get caught with ur pants down, at the last minute.


----------



## Hunter118 (May 27, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Those of you looking at July, make sure to double check with your investigator that your documents are good and updated.
> 
> Don't get caught with ur pants down, at the last minute.


U just ask if they need any additional documents from u ? And who is your investigator ? I gotta get in contact with mines haven't spoke to her since February I guess it wouldn't hurt to check in


----------



## Mugs89 (May 27, 2015)

Ya, I just asked if everything was good to go. There was one thing that he didn't get which I thought I sent, but it's all corrected now. So it's best to just check in and make sure.


----------



## ballzolight (May 27, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Ya, I just asked if everything was good to go. There was one thing that he didn't get which I thought I sent, but it's all corrected now. So it's best to just check in and make sure.


what were you missing if you don't mind me asking? and did it delay you much after you sent it?


----------



## ballzolight (May 27, 2015)

today my investigator said i was missing a notarized statement of who supported me during unemployment and a letter of verification from where I volunteered, hopefully that won't delay me much, anyone missing items like my?


----------



## Mugs89 (May 27, 2015)

If you finished all the phases, getting the paperwork before final review should set u up for the call.


----------



## Hunter118 (May 27, 2015)

Damn I def have to call mines tomorrow then I may be missing things also who knows


----------



## jjay449 (May 28, 2015)

Regarding 5003, how far has anyone gotten? Psych I'm assuming?


----------



## Hunter118 (May 28, 2015)

Spoke with my investigator today and was told I have a chance for July and there will be a September class this year


----------



## Mugs89 (May 28, 2015)

I'm surprised he even told you that...my investigator is quiet when it comes to the academy lol


----------



## Hunter118 (May 28, 2015)

Lol trust me it was brief she didn't tell me if all my documents were up to par tho when I asked so I'm guessing they are convo only lasted 1 min tops lol


----------



## Mugs89 (May 28, 2015)

She did or didn't tell u if it was up to date??


----------



## Hunter118 (May 28, 2015)

I asked said she cnt tell me off the top of her head n she'll call me back but never did so I'm guessing all my stuff is up to par


----------



## Hunter118 (May 28, 2015)

I asked said she cnt tell me off the top of her head n she'll call me back but never did so I'm guessing everything is up to par


----------



## billwill (May 28, 2015)

Have they ever overlapped 2 academies? That would be crazy and I don't see that happening.. I hope it does but how would they accommodate 2 classes of 120 each at the same time


----------



## Mugs89 (May 28, 2015)

If Sept academy is later in the month it wouldn't overlap with July.


----------



## CPert519 (May 28, 2015)

Anyone familiar with details for MEDIC and fire promotion?


----------



## billwill (May 28, 2015)

CPert519 said:


> Anyone familiar with details for MEDIC and fire promotion?


You just missed out on the medic promo. Not sure how often those come out but probably not very often. Fire promo should come out next year sometime hopefully late like next spring


----------



## Ryan815 (May 28, 2015)

CPert519 said:


> Anyone familiar with details for MEDIC and fire promotion?


Medic promotional is yearly and yes you did just miss it.  Fire promotional exam is mostly likely looking like Spring 2016 with a filing period sometime the end of this summer or Fall 2015.. all speculation based on past practice


----------



## CPert519 (May 28, 2015)

How long do u have to have on to go to medic, also if you want to go to fire will they hold you back if you promote to medic?


----------



## Ryan815 (May 28, 2015)

CPert519 said:


> How long do u have to have on to go to medic, also if you want to go to fire will they hold you back if you promote to medic?


You need to have 18 months on the street before you can go to medic school.  No because a civil service promotion is a civil service promotion.  However if you have any PENDING disciplinary you can be held up for promotion until it is resolved.  Show up for work and do your job.  No one will bother you.


----------



## MForest (May 29, 2015)

Has anyone from 5003 received a letter for the June 14 physical yet?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 29, 2015)

for the medical at headquarters, what should I be wearing. button down with khakis? and early 100s were told be ready for September, but realistically looking at January. they'd have to finish all of 4004 in july to get to us for September. fingers crossed though. good luck to u guys and girls


----------



## CPert519 (May 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> for the medical at headquarters, what should I be wearing. button down with khakis? and early 100s were told be ready for September, but realistically looking at January. they'd have to finish all of 4004 in july to get to us for September. fingers crossed though. good luck to u guys and girls


I wore dress pants and a polo, there were people dressed way below that dress code however and no one said anything. Id dress nice because everyone else there is in uniform and looks good. I deferred and am on 4004 there were people from your list thee however. And that was this past week. Get ready to spend your whole days there and be on time!


----------



## Mugs89 (May 30, 2015)

Ya, just wear normal pants and a shirt. Ur gonna be taking ur stuff off constantly anyway. There are alota higher ups walking around so try to not be to under dressed. At my medical some guys came in looking like they just rolled outa bed. It was funny tho....sticking it to the man, maybe? Lmaooo


----------



## MForest (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone from 5003 received a letter for the June 14 physical yet?


----------



## jbrown4president (May 31, 2015)

on 5003 and got a letter for the June 4th physical if that helps


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 1, 2015)

just got a call from my investigator saying that he will be contacting my current employer right now, does it mean my documents would be going in to final review soon? I remember reading another post saying they got into final review/"waiting for the call" after that. anyone else got this call today?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 1, 2015)

Did he say more than that? Just that he's calling ur job?


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 1, 2015)

he was very brief, he asked if he may contact my current employer now or would I like to wait but I said no problem and call ahead.


----------



## billwill (Jun 1, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> he was very brief, he asked if he may contact my current employer now or would I like to wait but I said no problem and call ahead.


What list number are you?


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 1, 2015)

exam 5003 list #245


----------



## billwill (Jun 1, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> exam 5003 list #245


You still have a while to go. Probably January academy. I'm hoping for that too


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 1, 2015)

He called and asked if he may contact your current employer ? I didn't know they asked to do that lol are u currently employed with a ambulance company ?


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 1, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> He called and asked if he may contact your current employer ? I didn't know they asked to do that lol are u currently employed with a ambulance company ?


currently with senior care ems, yea I was surprise why he would ask me, that's why I'm curious if anyone today got a similar call -.-


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 1, 2015)

yea that's diff than normal but I'm sure they all do their job alittle differently .. Best of luck


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya that's weird....it's not like you can say no lmao


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 1, 2015)

medical june 11, psych june 13. moving along very quickly. hopefully peggy Quinn was right by saying the group I was with is looking at September, hopefully they run through the rest of 4004 for july. good luck guys


----------



## Reyna (Jun 3, 2015)

Does anyone know the speed of the stair master? And what do you do to keep your hands occupied?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 3, 2015)

Reyna said:


> Does anyone know the speed of the stair master? And what do you do to keep your hands occupied?


Not 100% sure but it's def alittle over moderate speed .. To keep my hands occupied I put my hands between the vest and the top of my chest it seemed comfortable that way to me , get lots of practice before ur test . Good luck


----------



## Reyna (Jun 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Not 100% sure but it's def alittle over moderate speed .. To keep my hands occupied I put my hands between the vest and the top of my chest it seemed comfortable that way to me , get lots of practice before ur test . Good luck



Thank you  I'm actually trying. The gym location I go to does not have a stair master, so I had to travel to another one. Thats the only thing I'm worried about. Although I did the 3 minutes. But in moderate pace. So I'll speed it up a little tomorrow. Plus every time I step I would jam my toes. I'm scared I'm going to fall off. Thanks again!


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 4, 2015)

Reyna said:


> Thank you  I'm actually trying. The gym location I go to does not have a stair master, so I had to travel to another one. Thats the only thing I'm worried about. Although I did the 3 minutes. But in moderate pace. So I'll speed it up a little tomorrow. Plus every time I step I would jam my toes. I'm scared I'm going to fall off. Thanks again!


That's great ! Don't be scared it's not that hard but it's best to prepare like it is lol no problem and yea haha that was challenging for me too I'm 6'3 and wear a size 12 shoe so my foot wasn't fitting lol had to stay on the balls of my feet


----------



## Reyna (Jun 4, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> That's great ! Don't be scared it's not that hard but it's best to prepare like it is lol no problem and yea haha that was challenging for me too I'm 6'3 and wear a size 12 shoe so my foot wasn't fitting lol had to stay on the balls of my feet



Lol! I wear a size 7Y so it's sort of small. Still hurts.


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tomorrow I have my intake for exam 5003, is there any tips/recommendations from anyone. It would be appreciated


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm from exam 5003 and list #9*. I just completed my medical on June 2. I completed everything just waiting on academy. Any ideas when l'll be in? Hoping for July but probably not likely. Maybe September?


----------



## naps89 (Jun 8, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> I'm from exam 5003 and list #9*. I just completed my medical on June 2. I completed everything just waiting on academy. Any ideas when l'll be in? Hoping for July but probably not likely. Maybe September?



I'd assume the class after July. 4004 still has about 400 list numbers to go through. Good luck!


----------



## ems101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've been watching this forum for a very long time but never registered for an account until now.. Everyone here has been extremely helpful and very informative to one another. So with that being said, I'm off of exam 4004 and list number 10xx; so almost there! I just have a quick question, would you go with the am or pm academy classes? And what are the times for both? Thank you!


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 8, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Hello everyone, I've been watching this forum for a very long time but never registered for an account until now.. Everyone here has been extremely helpful and very informative to one another. So with that being said, I'm off of exam 4004 and list number 10xx; so almost there! I just have a quick question, would you go with the am or pm academy classes? And what are the times for both? Thank you!


I'd personally go for a morning class but the cons of that depending where u live is morning traffic .. Morning class is 7-3 night class is 3-11 .. Have u heard anything in regards to the July class ?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I'd personally go for a morning class but the cons of that depending where u live is morning traffic .. Morning class is 7-3 night class is 3-11 .. Have u heard anything in regards to the July class ?


Well, not my investigator, but a different investigator contacted me via email to resend my social security card about 3 weeks ago, and he told me that there will be a July class. So I'd think that it's safe to assume that they're doing final processing on all of the upcoming candidates.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a lil hiccup with paperwork that started last week and just got resolved. Grateful my investigator is good and alerted me with enough time.

N There is def a class in July and there reviewing and processing right now.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I had a lil hiccup with paperwork that started last week and just got resolved. Grateful my investigator is good and alerted me with enough time.
> 
> N There is def a class in July and there reviewing and processing right now.


Was it your assigned investigator or someone else? And yea, can't wait for July! Does anyone have an official or idea of the start date?


----------



## ariella (Jun 8, 2015)

Im in the academy now from what I've heard it's around the 13th to 17th of July it would start I don't know exact date


----------



## ems101 (Jun 8, 2015)

ariella said:


> Im in the academy now from what I've heard it's around the 13th to 17th of July it would start I don't know exact date


Awesome! Thanks! How's the academy so far? As far as the pt and academics?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 8, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Awesome! Thanks! How's the academy so far? As far as the pt and academics?


What's your list number ? Are u higher than 1021 or lower ?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What's your list number ? Are u higher than 1021 or lower ?


I'm higher.. 107x


----------



## ariella (Jun 8, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Awesome! Thanks! How's the academy so far? As far as the pt and academics?



The academy is good it's not as much pt as they made it seem but the pt is good. I like it at least. The academics have been hard deff study and you'll be good. and do as they say you don't want any write ups


----------



## ems101 (Jun 8, 2015)

ariella said:


> The academy is good it's not as much pt as they made it seem but the pt is good. I like it at least. The academics have been hard deff study and you'll be good. and do as they say you don't want any write ups


Okay, great! Thanks for all the info


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 8, 2015)

How many classes are there for the academy a year? (i know its never the same, but approximately? What months?)


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 9, 2015)

ems101 said:


> I'm higher.. 107x


When you call dcas are u on a outstanding certification or are u not on outstanding certification ?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is there anyone on 4004 who is still waiting on outstanding certification when u call dcas ? Or is everyone not outstanding certification right now ?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> When you call dcas are u on a outstanding certification or are u not on outstanding certification ?


At first I was on outstanding certification for a while but I think it's been about two weeks now that I'm not anymore.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 9, 2015)

ems101 said:


> At first I was on outstanding certification for a while but I think it's been about two weeks now that I'm not anymore.


Yea same here


----------



## ems101 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Yea same here


I guess that's a good thing then! We're almost there!


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 9, 2015)

ems101 said:


> I guess that's a good thing then! We're almost there!


 I hope so it's been a long wait lol I'm in the low 1300's tho so I'm hoping they reach me for July


----------



## ariella (Jun 9, 2015)

You'll prob get calls soon they call about two weeks before it stays


----------



## ems101 (Jun 10, 2015)

ariella said:


> You'll prob get calls soon they call about two weeks before it stays


Oh okay, good to know  Ariella, did you choose AM or PM classes? And how do you like the schedule?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's just if ur a night person or morning person. I'm going pm cause I'm more effective later in the day and unable to sleep early.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> It's just if ur a night person or morning person. I'm going pm cause I'm more effective later in the day and unable to sleep early.


Okay, gotcha..


----------



## ariella (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm in morning but as mugs said it depends if
You will do better in morning or night time. It's tough abd stressful but you'll have fun also


----------



## jayman33 (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if they have started making calls for the July academy yet? Or if the class is still open or full already?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 11, 2015)

If u keep up with this thread you'll know when calls are going out.


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 11, 2015)

just got letter for psy exam for 27th at 8:15, didn't get a medical letter though. list number 24*X* exam 5003, anyone around my range only got the psy letter today? i thought it was usually a psy letter and medical?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 11, 2015)

They don't come together...they're just delivered a few days apart. So the medical will prolly come within the week.


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 11, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> They don't come together...they're just delivered a few days apart. So the medical will prolly come within the week.


phew thanks alot, i thought the mailman lost my medical letter. from how people post their medical/psy dates i thought they mail it same day


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 11, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> just got letter for psy exam for 27th at 8:15, didn't get a medical letter though. list number 24* exam 5003, anyone around my range only got the psy letter today? i thought it was usually a psy letter and medical?


From what I have gathered, posting your full list number online on a public forum probably isn't the best idea since it is, I'm guessing, easily tracked back to you. Mods, can you assist in redacting at least the last digit? @Chimpie


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 12, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> From what I have gathered, posting your full list number online on a public forum probably isn't the best idea since it is, I'm guessing, easily tracked back to you. Mods, can you assist in redacting at least the last digit? @Chimpie


thanks, I will msg him now to see if he can help


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ballzolight ull be fine...people have posted full #s on this forum...not to mention offer letters that have names, addresses, etc.


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 12, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Ballzolight ull be fine...people have posted full #s on this forum...not to mention offer letters that have names, addresses, etc.


hmmm true lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 12, 2015)

During the Pat this past Saturday, we were told to call a number after Tuesday after 10am..  Anyone know the number and why we need to call them ?


----------



## billwill (Jun 12, 2015)

got my psych letter too. 6/27 List #28X


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 12, 2015)

The # is to confirm that u passed the drug test. They should've given you the # at PAT


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 12, 2015)

It's on the paperwork inside the envelope they gave you. Hope my psych letter comes today


----------



## tenfourems (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm list number 15* on exam 5003. I'm at my psych right now, 6/13.. Any ideas of what class I could be in?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 13, 2015)

they are up to a 1021, most of 4004 will be done with the July class...I would think the first 100 or so on 5003 would make it to Sept.


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 13, 2015)

For those who got their medical letter/did their medical, on the page where it says notary do we get it notarized beforehand like our statements for our intake? and is it ok if we don't have proof of immunity records to bring in?


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 13, 2015)

also for medical it says front entrance (west) 2nd floor, where do we actually go for the medical?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 13, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> also for medical it says front entrance (west) 2nd floor, where do we actually go for the medical?


For the medical you check in at the desk and they'll probably make you wait in the auditorium or guide you upstairs


----------



## EMSCanidatethrowaway11111 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok took the medical and I'm overweight by about 30lbs. how long do they give you to lose the weight? I have a re-weight in a month. is that it? or do they keep rolling you? how does it work? thanks


----------



## ems101 (Jun 13, 2015)

EMSCanidatethrowaway11111 said:


> Ok took the medical and I'm overweight by about 30lbs. how long do they give you to lose the weight? I have a re-weight in a month. is that it? or do they keep rolling you? how does it work? thanks


Hmm.. I believe they give you a month to lose it to the best of my knowledge.. But maybe someone that's been through this can shed some light on this??


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 13, 2015)

EMSCanidatethrowaway11111 said:


> Ok took the medical and I'm overweight by about 30lbs. how long do they give you to lose the weight? I have a re-weight in a month. is that it? or do they keep rolling you? how does it work? thanks


what was your height and weight?


----------



## EMSCanidatethrowaway11111 (Jun 13, 2015)

5'10, 248, target 216


----------



## Bluestripe (Jun 14, 2015)

Not outstanding vs outstanding , can anyone clarify


----------



## naps89 (Jun 14, 2015)

EMSCanidatethrowaway11111 said:


> 5'10, 248, target 216



After a month if you are not at your target weight you'll get a DQ. They don't play around with the BMI. My friend got a DQ for 3 lbs over


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

naps89 said:


> After a month if you are not at your target weight you'll get a DQ. They don't play around with the BMI. My friend got a DQ for 3 lbs over


Sounds like you need to talk to some wrestlers/boxers about how to cut weight. 32 lbs in a month will not only be difficult, it could be dangerous. Be safe and good luck, it's probably worth it.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 14, 2015)

That's true, losing that amount in a month is dangerous and would probably require serious starvation and fat burners. I was under the impression that if you made significant progress during the reweigh they would have mercy on you?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Not outstanding vs outstanding , can anyone clarify


There really is no definition that's accurate.. But for a while the next couple of list numbers were on outstanding certification but as we're getting closer and closer to the July academy they're starting to change to not outstanding..


----------



## Robin25689 (Jun 14, 2015)

Guy I missed my medical date. What number can I call to reschedule it? Thanks


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 14, 2015)

I may be wrong, but if you didn't call beforehand and explain/reschedule, that's grounds for a DQ. Or at the very least, a long wait to get a new medical date. The # is the general CID #, its on the letters you have received.


----------



## Robin25689 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok thanks! And do they check your blood pressure at the physical? Or just at the medical?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh boy ..


----------



## ems101 (Jun 14, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Ok thanks! And do they check your blood pressure at the physical? Or just at the medical?


Only on the medical


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

Robin25689 said:


> Guy I missed my medical date. What number can I call to reschedule it? Thanks


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 14, 2015)

If u fail to attend you're medical w.o letting anyone know ahead of time you will def be dq'd they are very paramilitary so no half assing and screwing up


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't even...


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 15, 2015)

how many eligible are there on 4004, 1400? hopefully us early 100s are in September. anyone else faxing in their results of their ppd test? good lucks guys


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

Two questions one anyone 6'3" who did the medical was wondering the weight that they are looking for? 

Also if you have a medical issue that is being treated and will go away but may make you fail the respiratory fitness test at the medical But after treatment you woul pass would that dq you even if you have dr notes explaining the issue?


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Exam 4004...66x...just changed from outstanding to not outstanding..got skipped over for last academy


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 15, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Exam 4004...66x...just changed from outstanding to not outstanding..got skipped over for last academy


Did u ever find out why u got skipped ?


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did u ever find out why u got skipped ?


 Driver license issue


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 15, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Driver license issue


If u don't mind me asking so I know to check mine . Was it expired or something ?


----------



## Bigtimewill09 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a prospective student for EMT-B in NJ, on track to get my license in August, was curious the time it takes for my license to reciprocate and if I choose to reciprocate to NY, do I lose my licensure in NJ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Did you resolve the issue with the license? Or ur just telling us your status changed, without u resolving the issue?

Cause with ur # u have been skipped twice bro


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> If u don't mind me asking so I know to check mine . Was it expired or something ?



My file was under review due to a few past speeding tickets that I disclosed. I was outstanding on the dcas automated this entire time until now..I am hoping this is a good change.


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 15, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> how many eligible are there on 4004, 1400? hopefully us early 100s are in September. anyone else faxing in their results of their ppd test? good lucks guys


did they ask you to fax ppd test during your medical because you didn't bring your records? or was it some other reason


----------



## ems101 (Jun 15, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> did they ask you to fax ppd test during your medical because you didn't bring your records? or was it some other reason


If you didn't have a PPD test done within the last 6 months you will have to get a new one done during medical and then you'll have to get it read and fax over the results


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

Two questions 
1) anyone 6'3" who did the medical was wondering the weight that they are looking for? 

2) Also if you have a medical issue that is being treated and will go away but may make you fail the respiratory fitness test at the medical But after treatment you woul pass would that dq you even if you have dr notes explaining the issue?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 15, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Two questions
> 1) anyone 6'3" who did the medical was wondering the weight that they are looking for?
> 
> 2) Also if you have a medical issue that is being treated and will go away but may make you fail the respiratory fitness test at the medical But after treatment you woul pass would that dq you even if you have dr notes explaining the issue?


Hmm I believe they go by BMI; they have a bunch of BMI calculators online so you can plug in your height and weight and see where you fall and sorry not sure about #2


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 15, 2015)

For the PPD test, you can go to metrotech and get it read, that avoids any issue that may come up.

btw, I think calls may be next week. Just from past patterns, and knowing that the academy is on the 13th.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> For the PPD test, you can go to metrotech and get it read, that avoids any issue that may come up.
> 
> btw, I think calls may be next week. Just from past patterns, and knowing that the academy is on the 13th.


Yup I was thinking probably around the 29th of June that's exactly two weeks from the 13th, but who knows.. It would be awesome if they start calling next week!


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was thinking the 29th to, but the July 4th weekend is part of that week, so i figure they'll move it up at least a few days into next week.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Hmm I believe they go by BMI; they have a bunch of BMI calculators online so you can plug in your height and weight and see where you fall and sorry not sure about #2



Thanks


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 15, 2015)

Does anyone know what bmi number is passing


----------



## ems101 (Jun 15, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Does anyone know what bmi number is passing


Everything you need is right here: http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm


----------



## ems101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I was thinking the 29th to, but the July 4th weekend is part of that week, so i figure they'll move it up at least a few days into next week.


Yea hopefully they'll do that


----------



## ems101 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmm.. Just called DCAS and I'm on outstanding certification again.. Confused !


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yea dude same here Outstanding Certification!! Which is a good thing


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just checked, me to Brah! whats even sicker is that the system was updated today, its usually only updated every Sunday.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Just checked, me to Brah! whats even sicker is that the system was updated today, its usually only updated every Sunday.


Lol yea I noticed that myself haha weird


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ya cause I called the # yesterday and I was not outstanding. And it switched today, so we're really close. The 13th might not be the definite date, may have moved up.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there anyone on 4004 who's status didn't change to outstanding?


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Is there anyone on 4004 who's status didn't change to outstanding?


 Still not outstanding


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Still not outstanding


Did u check today ? They updated it yesterday which was weird I switched back to outstanding cert


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did u check today ? They updated it yesterday which was weird I switched back to outstanding cert


Just called


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone have any concrete idea of the difference?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Anyone have any concrete idea of the difference?


No one knows for sure but in the past posts most ppl got hired while they were on outstanding certification, everytime I got a letter from the department I was outstanding certification


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Anyone have any concrete idea of the difference?


Who knows tho hopefully u get the call this time bro


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 16, 2015)

It would  be nice but I don't know..not much I can do about it.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 16, 2015)

The pattern is outstanding to not outstanding and then switched to outstanding before the calls go out...

I suggest u call ur investigator so that u can understand what ur problem is and what you need to do to fix the problem. You can't just hope that they call u this time.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

Do u have any outstanding tickets on your liscense that haven't been paid off ? Or have too many points on your liscense ? If so u may need to get points off


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> The pattern is outstanding to not outstanding and then switched to outstanding before the calls go out...
> 
> I suggest u call ur investigator so that u can understand what ur problem is and what you need to do to fix the problem. You can't just hope that they call u this time.


From what I am reading on other sites not outstanding means you are good to be hired when they reach you and outstanding means they are reviewing you.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> From what I am reading on other sites not outstanding means you are good to be hired when they reach you and outstanding means they are reviewing you.


Idk it's hard to find a concrete answer as to what it means everyone on this forum was hired while on outstanding cert .. Who knows just wish for the best


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 16, 2015)

What's the highest list number on 5003 to receive psych letters? Also what day of the week do psych/medical appointments usually fall on.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> No one knows for sure but in the past posts most ppl got hired while they were on outstanding certification, everytime I got a letter from the department I was outstanding certification


If we all changed together that just must mean that it's a good thing.. And I agree most people did seem to get hired while they were on outstanding certification.


----------



## mfd444 (Jun 16, 2015)

Just heard the next class starts July 14th


----------



## ems101 (Jun 16, 2015)

mfd444 said:


> Just heard the next class starts July 14th


Was it a reliable source? And were you skipped from the last class ?


----------



## mfd444 (Jun 16, 2015)

Source is someone in the academy now, and yes. List 95x


----------



## ems101 (Jun 16, 2015)

mfd444 said:


> Source is someone in the academy now, and yes. List 95x


Oh okay.. If you don't mind me asking, what were you skipped for?


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 16, 2015)

on average how long is the medical? on old posts people say most of the day, but about how many hours? 4 hrs? or more like 8 hrs? 
thanks


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 16, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> on average how long is the medical? on old posts people say most of the day, but about how many hours? 4 hrs? or more like 8 hrs?
> thanks


Plan on spending 8hrs there it's pretty much a all day thing


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 16, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Plan on spending 8hrs there it's pretty much a all day thing


ohh dayumm. okay ty


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 17, 2015)

^lmao


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 17, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Everything you need is right here: http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm


Thanks but I meant what number is passing I get how to calculate it. Someone earlier said they were 5'10 and needed gone 216 which is a bmi of 31. Is it correct that a BMI of 31 is passing?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 17, 2015)

216 and 5'10" is a hefty individual. I'm in good shape, not ripped out by any means and I'm 5'9" 170#.

A BMI of 31 is obese depending on what source you look at...

Looking at this thread in glad I decided against taking my father's friend's offer and moving to NY to start testing out there.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm 6'3 200 lbs with a muscular build and was medically cleared if that means anything I'm guessing the weight max would be 220 to 225 this is a guess


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 17, 2015)

Its hard to calculate, cause they take everything into consideration. You could be considered overweight by the BMI if you have a muscular build, that's why the doctor takes a look and has final say.

If your weight is over, you'll know it, the weight requirements aren't crazy, they're pretty normal.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 17, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I'm 6'3 200 lbs with a muscular build and was medically cleared if that means anything I'm guessing the weight max would be 220 to 225 this is a guess





Handsome Robb said:


> 216 and 5'10" is a hefty individual. I'm in good shape, not ripped out by any means and I'm 5'9" 170#.
> 
> A BMI of 31 is obese depending on what source you look at...
> 
> Looking at this thread in glad I decided against taking my father's friend's offer and moving to NY to start testing out there.


Totally but what I'm saying is the person posted they were 230 something at 5'10 and were given 30 days to get to 216 which is a BMI of 31 so I'm guessing the weight requirement must be around that. I was looking for confirmation from someone who has been medically cleared that's bmi is around that. My BMI is around 30 but I'm not fat by any means


----------



## billwill (Jun 17, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Totally but what I'm saying is the person posted they were 230 something at 5'10 and were given 30 days to get to 216 which is a BMI of 31 so I'm guessing the weight requirement must be around that. I was looking for confirmation from someone who has been medically cleared that's bmi is around that. My BMI is around 30 but I'm not fat by any means



Dude youll be fine just go through the medical and if they tell you to lose a few pounds, get it done. Taking weight loss supplements will hurt you in the long run.


----------



## mfd444 (Jun 17, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Oh okay.. If you don't mind me asking, what were you skipped for?



A week and a half before they started calling, my investigator emailed me that after my file went for review they realized they needed info on an old accident. The list of things they needed from me after the intake had a more recent accident on it they needed info on so I figured they knew what they needed and the first accident was far in the past they didn't need it. I faxed all the info they asked for the next day and called to confirm and I was told I was all good and just to wait. I don't think my folder was re-reviewed in time. But who really knows


----------



## ems101 (Jun 17, 2015)

mfd444 said:


> A week and a half before they started calling, my investigator emailed me that after my file went for review they realized they needed info on an old accident. The list of things they needed from me after the intake had a more recent accident on it they needed info on so I figured they knew what they needed and the first accident was far in the past they didn't need it. I faxed all the info they asked for the next day and called to confirm and I was told I was all good and just to wait. I don't think my folder was re-reviewed in time. But who really knows


Oh man that sucks! :/ hopefully you'll get called this time around


----------



## ems101 (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been trying to get in touch with my investigator to see if I'm good to go but it's almost impossible!


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 17, 2015)

ems101 said:


> I've been trying to get in touch with my investigator to see if I'm good to go but it's almost impossible!


This is usually around the time they avoid ppl and try to keep u off the phone lol tried asking mine if I was good and was just told I'm eligible for July


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 17, 2015)

Whenever I can't get thru I use email. But ya if ur not hearing from them it's a good thing. We're mad close.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 17, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Whenever I can't get thru I use email. But ya if ur not hearing from them it's a good thing. We're mad close.


Hope so bruh , when do u think calls will start going out ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm thinking next week, like mid week. I figure the academy starts the week of the 13th and they always use the previous week for id's and uniforms so that's the week of the 6th.

That only leaves next week and the week of the 29th for calls. Then there's the July 4th weekend so I don't think they'd do all the calls, the week of the 29th.


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 17, 2015)

for those who bought a doctor's note stating that they did a recent ppd test, at the medical do they ask you to bring in more stuff besides the note or do they like contact your doctor to see if you did the test? 

thanks


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 17, 2015)

billwill said:


> Dude youll be fine just go through the medical and if they tell you to lose a few pounds, get it done. Taking weight loss supplements will hurt you in the long run.


Oh I hear you wasnt going to do that just figured if I was slightly over I'd go hard in a diet before next week​


----------



## jbrown4president (Jun 17, 2015)

After the medical does everyone get lab results from BHS or is it only if there is something wrong?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 17, 2015)

They send a big scary packet with all the results....with a note that says DQ or COOL...jk, but ya u get the results either way


----------



## jbrown4president (Jun 17, 2015)

Cool. There isn't anything but my results and it's all good so I'm happy.


----------



## mfd444 (Jun 17, 2015)

Talked to mine today, Also tried to keep the call short but said that calls would probably be going out week of the 29th


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 18, 2015)

jbrown4president said:


> Cool. There isn't anything but my results and it's all good so I'm happy.


whatsup dude, how long does it take to get these results of your medical mailed to your house? thanks


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone know how to dress for the medical? Should I dress in dress clothes and bring shorts and a tshirt for the stress test?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 18, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Does anyone know how to dress for the medical? Should I dress in dress clothes and bring shorts and a tshirt for the stress test?


Just wear casual or comfortable clothes dressing up is optional but u have to do a lot of test so constantly rolling up your sleeve becomes annoying and there is no stress test


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Just wear casual or comfortable clothes dressing up is optional but u have to do a lot of test so constantly rolling up your sleeve becomes annoying and there is no stress test


Really ok so basically if I dress up with a button down and just take my arm out when needed I'll be ok? Don't want to under dress at the intake someone did and they ripped them up


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 18, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Really ok so basically if I dress up with a button down and just take my arm out when needed I'll be ok? Don't want to under dress at the intake someone did and they ripped them up


Yea intake you're SPECIFICALLY told to dress as if you're on a job interview I'd expect them to get ripped up lol and yea that's fine if u chose to do so most ppl when I went were in jeans or Adidas track pants and was fine it's up to you


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Yea intake you're SPECIFICALLY told to dress as if you're on a job interview I'd expect them to get ripped up lol and yea that's fine if u chose to do so most ppl when I went were in jeans or Adidas track pants and was fine it's up to you


When I went I wore a polo jeans and boots and was perfectly fine they won't rip u for not dressing up at the medical


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jun 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> When I went I wore a polo jeans and boots and was perfectly fine they won't rip u for not dressing up at the medical


Cool thanks then maybe I'll dial it back and dress more comfortably


----------



## billwill (Jun 18, 2015)

what about for the psych? dress code?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 18, 2015)

Each letter has the dress code

The PAT is the only event where u can walk in like you just came from the gym. The medical, still dress good but with a comfortable top, like a short sleeve polo.

I viewed the Psych like Intake. Dress well, there's no reason not to.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 18, 2015)

Also for everyone taking the medical make sure you are CLEAN SHAVEN u will be doing a mask test if your mask can't fit they may send u home to retake


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys, khakis and a polo..dress shoes. Not that hard lol. It's the fdny don't show up in sweatpants, that's just me. How long does it take to get your results from your medical. Thanks


----------



## jbrown4president (Jun 18, 2015)

Think it's been two, three weeks


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 18, 2015)

jbrown4president said:


> Think it's been two, three weeks


It's been 2-3 weeks since your medical and you received your results?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 18, 2015)

It is truly a nightmare trying to contact your investigator.. Well, ateast mine!


----------



## jbrown4president (Jun 18, 2015)

Think so


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 18, 2015)

ems101 said:


> It is truly a nightmare trying to contact your investigator.. Well, ateast mine!


That's because calls are about to go out they have dozens of other investigations as well tho we gotta keep that in mind they also cover fire and Ems including ppl from 5003


----------



## ems101 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> That's because calls are about to go out they have dozens of other investigations as well tho we gotta keep that in mind they also cover fire and Ems including ppl from 5003


Yea, that's true.. I just wanted to check in and see if I'm good to go for the upcoming academy but I guess it's a good thing that they haven't contacted me.. I'm sure they would've if they needed anything. It's just a waiting game from here; the hourglass is almost out of sand! Good luck to all and keep in touch


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 18, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Yea, that's true.. I just wanted to check in and see if I'm good to go for the upcoming academy but I guess it's a good thing that they haven't contacted me.. I'm sure they would've if they needed anything. It's just a waiting game from here; the hourglass is almost out of sand! Good luck to all and keep in touch


Yea bro I feel the same exact way almost there tho can only hope for the best


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 18, 2015)

jbrown4president said:


> Think so


Oh aright cool so I'll get my results from my medical within the next 2 weeks then. And they just tell u whether u pass or not? Thanks bro..sorry for all the questions. Waiting foru guys to get calls for july.to see where the guys early on 5003 will be for september.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 18, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Oh aright cool so I'll get my results from my medical within the next 2 weeks then. And they just tell u whether u pass or not? Thanks bro..sorry for all the questions. Waiting foru guys to get calls for july.to see where the guys early on 5003 will be for september.


Well you should know at the medical wether you qualify or don't (when the doctor checks it off). What they send you in the mail is just your results of all the tests that were done on you and if you were in the normal, mildly abnormal, or abnormal. But in the packet they send you i believe it says that it does not reflect on your candidacy status.. It's just so you can see where you stand when it comes to your health or if you want to show it to your personal doctor..


----------



## nyy615 (Jun 19, 2015)

Is anyone else being marked not qualified by DCAS for an unkown reason? Called my investigator and he looked into it, called me back, and said that everything was good and my number is back in the running. He said he would call me if he needs anything, and if I have any questions to call him back.

But when I call DCAS, it still says I'm marked as not qualified.

Not sure why. Might have something to do with a fender bender I was in in my driveway at home back in April? I wouldn't think so, but maybe that's why and maybe I should call my investigator and bring it up? If that was the case, I'm surprised that he would have looked into it, not found any reason why I was marked as not qualified, and told me that my number was back in the running.

Is it possible that there's a mistake on DCAS' end?

Edit: Also, DCAS says I should have been notified or will be notified and I am allowed to appeal but I have not received any notifications in the mail, or otherwise. My status has been marked as not qualified for a few weeks now, so I would think I would have received something in the mail by now.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 19, 2015)

What exam are you off of ? And what about your drug test and medical?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 19, 2015)

why did u get skipped in april?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 19, 2015)

ems101 said:


> It is truly a nightmare trying to contact your investigator.. Well, ateast mine!


Then stop....


----------



## ems101 (Jun 19, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Then stop....


K


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 19, 2015)

ems101 said:


> K


Hahaha


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 20, 2015)

Any updates people ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 20, 2015)

Calls start this week or next week...enough of an update for me


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Calls start this week or next week...enough of an update for me


They called u and told u that ?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> They called u and told u that ?


Nah it's just assumptions based on the previous classes.. They usually call about 2 weeks prior to the academy start date and that puts us on the 29th of June if the academy starts on July 13; but that's 4th of July week so they just might make calls the middle of next week till the end of the 29th but let's see what happens !


----------



## tonystark (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys quick question so I have my intake coming up and based on how fast my friends with similar scores are moving, my medical should be about a month after. Without going into too much detail I currently have a medical condition that I don't think I would pass it with, but I have surgery scheduled to correct it in August and after that it shouldn't be an issue but my medical will likely be before it. Will they work with me and let me push my medical back until after this surgery? Thanks all


----------



## ems101 (Jun 21, 2015)

tonystark said:


> Hey guys quick question so I have my intake coming up and based on how fast my friends with similar scores are moving, my medical should be about a month after. Without going into too much detail I currently have a medical condition that I don't think I would pass it with, but I have surgery scheduled to correct it in August and after that it shouldn't be an issue but my medical will likely be before it. Will they work with me and let me push my medical back until after this surgery? Thanks all


Hmm.. I believe you can reschedule your medical appointment but it will only delay you in the hiring process.. But what is the medical condition? .. If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 21, 2015)

You don't know when your medical will be...so this might not even be a problem.

If ur medical is before the correction, do it. Don't reschedule. After the medical ur given a month to fix the prob...maybe even more time if u appeal. If u reschedule it's up n the air on when ull get the oppurtunity at a new medical date.


----------



## tonystark (Jun 21, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Hmm.. I believe you can reschedule your medical appointment but it will only delay you in the hiring process.. But what is the medical condition? .. If you don't mind me asking.


How much can I delay it and will they be alright with me delaying for medical reasons? To be brief it's an orthopedic condition, i have a metal plate in me but it is scheduled to come out because the condition has since been corrected. It does not limit me in any way and I have a letter from the surgeon saying that so I'm hoping they'll accept that even if it's still in when I have the medical. 


Mugs89 said:


> You don't know when your medical will be...so this might not even be a problem.
> 
> If ur medical is before the correction, do it. Don't reschedule. After the medical ur given a month to fix the prob...maybe even more time if u appeal. If u reschedule it's up n the air on when ull get the oppurtunity at a new medical date.


I was under the impression after talking to others who have gone through the FD & PD (although a little different..) process that if you appeal it is a lengthy process that could take months or even years though? 
Thanks all.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 21, 2015)

You get the automatic month without any penalities...ya the appeal is 3 months, if I'm not mistaken, but I don't know if it exactly delays you since ull prolly be waiting longer than that for the call either way.

If the condition doesn't effect you and you have paperwork backing it up, I don't see how ull be held bck.


----------



## nyy615 (Jun 22, 2015)

ems101 said:


> What exam are you off of ? And what about your drug test and medical?


 
I'm off of exam 4004. Didn't get any notice of a DQ for my medical (which includes the drug test), and don't see why I would.

My investigator looked into it and said I'm still qualified and my list number is still in the running but the automated message on DCAS says not qualified. Who do I believe? lol




Mugs89 said:


> why did u get skipped in april?


 
I didn't realize I was skipped in April, my investigator didn't say anything to me about that. I've been in touch, and he told me he'd let me know if he needed anything from me and to call him if I had any questions.


I'm thinking maybe I just have to wait and hear from him and if I don't get a call in the next couple of weeks for this upcoming academy, then I have to start bugging them again. The wait is killing me, actually been pretty anxious of late, and I rarely get anxious! lol

I want to call him again because I really want to get into this academy, but I know they're busy right now and calls are about to go out regardless, so there may not be much I can do at this point in regards to this upcoming academy.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Is there anybody on this forum with a lower list number than the 1070's? Just curious..


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ur # is mad close to last appointed, ur prolly getting called first day


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Haha hopefully! I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.. I hope they start calling soon


----------



## naps89 (Jun 22, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Haha hopefully! I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.. I hope they start calling soon



I'd imagine next week they'll start


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope so this process gives me anxiety can't wait till calls start going out hopefully they reach 1300's


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I hope so this process gives me anxiety can't wait till calls start going out hopefully they reach 1300's


Same here! Lol the wait is killing me! Ahh.. Oh well, as long as they call me I'm good !


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 22, 2015)

I think the "wait" is like an official part of the process, right after the medical...def the worse part lol


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol yea they should disclose that in that medical results, "expect a call within 6 months to a year".. Smh!


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I think the "wait" is like an official part of the process, right after the medical...def the worse part lol


Hurry up and wait is the name of the game lol


----------



## ballzolight (Jun 22, 2015)

how many do they take each class? i am confused so is it like 150 for july class spit up in 75 morning and 75 students night class?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

ballzolight said:


> how many do they take each class? i am confused so is it like 150 for july class spit up in 75 morning and 75 students night class?


Hmm it really depends on their needs but I think most of the time they hire 120.. 60/60


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 22, 2015)

It's weird that they have not updated dcas this week


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> It's weird that they have not updated dcas this week


Yea!! I was checking yesterday and thought I today for sure but it looks like they haven't ! Very strange


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a feeling the calls are this week...July class last year calls started 20 days before...ya ima creep I researched lol

And 120 person classes are gonna be the norm if u look at the city budget for the upcoming yr and beyond they need to push people thru to keep up with the budgeted head count.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I have a feeling the calls are this week...July class last year calls started 20 days before...ya ima creep I researched lol
> 
> And 120 person classes are gonna be the norm if u look at the city budget for the upcoming yr and beyond they need to push people thru to keep up with the budgeted head count.


Lmao not gonna lie bruh I was doing the same thing lol I hope they hire the ppl that really want this job like us we've been patient enough they need to just call already lol


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone have any advice of what to do if you can't get ahold of your investigator? 4 voicemails and nothing.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 22, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> Anyone have any advice of what to do if you can't get ahold of your investigator? 4 voicemails and nothing.


I wish I knew what to tell u dude I would try to get ahold of Peggy quin who is head of investigations if my investigator isn't answering


----------



## ems101 (Jun 22, 2015)

Getting a hold of your investigator is just a crazy thought.. But getting a hold of your investigator around a new class is even crazier! But you can try and call the investigations unit and ask if he's in for the day, and they'll transfer you.. Or you can leave a message with them. 


emtBnyc13 said:


> Anyone have any advice of what to do if you can't get ahold of your investigator? 4 voicemails and nothing.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 22, 2015)

I feel for you man, and I hope you get your call. 
I would call the general CID #, leave emails, and call ur investigators# throughout the day
I just don't understand how you can get skipped for the past two academies and leave voice mails now?


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I feel for you man, and I hope you get your call.
> I would call the general CID #, leave emails, and call ur investigators# throughout the day
> I just don't understand how you can get skipped for the past two academies and leave voice mails now?


 I was in touch with him and was told to check back with him on my status in june..I have been trying to do so but have not had luck reaching him.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 22, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> I was in touch with him and was told to check back with him on my status in june..I have been trying to do so but have not had luck reaching him.


I don't get if someone isn't qualified or w.e the case may be why they just don't tell ppl and leave ppl in the dark


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I don't get if someone isn't qualified or w.e the case may be why they just don't tell ppl and leave ppl in the dark


I really don't think that is the case bc there should not be anything to make me disqualified. At this point I don't have my hopes set on it....just wondering what.. if anything I can do to help my situation.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 23, 2015)

If this academy is following the same 3 week thread from last year July being that it starts on the 14th calls should start going out tomorrow


----------



## ems101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> If this academy is following the same 3 week thread from last year July being that it starts on the 14th calls should start going out tomorrow


Haha I hope you're right! I'm glued to my phone! What was the start date of the academy last year?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 23, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Haha I hope you're right! I'm glued to my phone! What was the start date of the academy last year?


Me too ... July 28th was orientation last year it was a late class they got the calls July 8th


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 23, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised at Tomm...DCAS still hasn't been updated. 

It seems like last class was the only class that got calls exactly two weeks from start. All the other ones in this thread was 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea I found that really weird ! Did DCAS update for any of u 5003 guys ?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea it's very weird that DCAS hasn't updated the information, I thought that they would for sure by today.. This never has happened before.


----------



## MForest (Jun 24, 2015)

I had my CPAT June 14 and now have my interview July 1st. One of the things they ask for you to bring to the interview is a social security earnings report but I've heard it could take up to 120days to get your social security earnings report back. How long has it taken for everyone else's SS earnings report to come once it's mailed in? Is it ok if you don't have everything on the day of the interview? 

Exam:5003
List #:5XX


----------



## billwill (Jun 24, 2015)

MForest said:


> I had my CPAT June 14 and now have my interview July 1st. One of the things they ask for you to bring to the interview is a social security earnings report but I've heard it could take up to 120days to get your social security earnings report back. How long has it taken for everyone else's SS earnings report to come once it's mailed in? Is it ok if you don't have everything on the day of the interview?
> 
> Exam:5003
> List #:5XX


 
CPAT is for firefighter. Not EMS. Read the forum a few pages back and you will find everything on getting social security reports. Go to any SSA and they will print you a report for $130 or so


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 24, 2015)

I got my detail earnings report the same day. I used my credit card, but I think some offices prefer money order for 136 dollars.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Still no calls, huh? ​


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 24, 2015)

No nothing yet :/ I guess next week but they are coming soon enough


----------



## ems101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yea tomorrow's another day.. Plus we got some people here that differed the last class so maybe they'll give us a heads up


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 24, 2015)

It would be cool if it was this week but Monday is right around the corner so no biggie


----------



## ems101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yea it's going to get here sooner than we think!


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 24, 2015)

Any idea of how long the wait usually is from your intake until receiving the psych letter?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 24, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Any idea of how long the wait usually is from your intake until receiving the psych letter?


It's about a month to a month and a half.. And then shortly after that you get your medical appointment. They both usually come a couple of days apart.


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 24, 2015)

Awesome!! Thank You


----------



## ems101 (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like they'll start next week with the calls ..


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 25, 2015)

Basically 3 days...72 hours....reminds me of a certain protocol...nerd mode


----------



## ems101 (Jun 25, 2015)

Are we positive that there's a class in July ?!


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 25, 2015)

Positive...my investigator told me July...just gotta wait till Monday


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yea my investigator confirmed as well and there's a sept class also


----------



## billwill (Jun 26, 2015)

Can anyone give me some help/advice? I have a trip planned for 2 weeks on July 3rd after my medical appointment July 2nd. Is there any chance that I will need to be around the NYC area 2 weeks following the medical?? I will be complete with the process after my medical


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 26, 2015)

billwill said:


> Can anyone give me some help/advice? I have a trip planned for 2 weeks on July 3rd after my medical appointment July 2nd. Is there any chance that I will need to be around the NYC area 2 weeks following the medical?? I will be complete with the process after my medical


No unless u fail something in your medical after the medical u wait wait wait and yup wait some more lol good luck


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Billwill what list number range are you in?


----------



## billwill (Jun 26, 2015)

28X


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh okay. I suppose I'm the next batch of psych letters sitting at 34x


----------



## CPert519 (Jun 26, 2015)

any confirmation that the july academy is starting the 13th? I am on 4004 list # 4** was deferred due to school graduation in May. Wondering when we should get calls if it in fact is July 13th or later in the month


----------



## ems101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Well there's no definite answer but we're all hoping they start calling by next week.. Idk about the start date but people have definently confirmed with their investigators that there is in fact a July academy. You'll most likely be one of the first people called, so don't forget to update!


----------



## 16Lifer26 (Jun 26, 2015)

Some calls went out today FYI


----------



## mrc (Jun 26, 2015)

I got a call but unfortunately it was in my voicemail. Didn't get to call back till after 5. I hope I can call back tomorrow I do know some investigators work on Saturday


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 26, 2015)

did they give details in the voicemail?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 26, 2015)

mrc said:


> I got a call but unfortunately it was in my voicemail. Didn't get to call back till after 5. I hope I can call back tomorrow I do know some investigators work on Saturday


What's your list number ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 26, 2015)

16lifer26 im guessing ur finishing up...any more tips?


----------



## mrc (Jun 26, 2015)

Well cant remember my list number but I missed about 2 academys so I pretty much beat most people here if its your first round. As for the voicemail they just told me to call back as soon as I can.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 26, 2015)

mrc said:


> Well cant remember my list number but I missed about 2 academys so I pretty much beat most people here if its your first round. As for the voicemail they just told me to call back as soon as I can.


Why were u skipped over if u don't mind me asking ?


----------



## mrc (Jun 26, 2015)

My investigator held my application. Thought that there was a discrepancy in it . So I wasn't going through the final review. I don't feel bad about it though. I was going through a divorce and I think the stress wouldve made me lose the job. It's funny how things work


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 26, 2015)

mrc said:


> My investigator held my application. Thought that there was a discrepancy in it . So I wasn't going through the final review. I don't feel bad about it though. I was going through a divorce and I think the stress wouldve made me lose the job. It's funny how things work


Oh ok I see hope u get in this time thanks


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 27, 2015)

So there probrably will be some calls today since they seem to have started yesterday


----------



## Mclebron23 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just got the call at 9:40. Classes are july 14th. Uniforms on the 8th.

PS...my list # was 7xx. Was a little delayed on the process so I was shipped for April class.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 27, 2015)

Getting all the deferred and skipped guys out of the way


----------



## mfd444 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got called at 1030, missed it but called back right now. Chose pm academy. List 95*


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good to see that calls are going out this week coming in everyone that's next should get call , good luck everyone


----------



## ems101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ahh the calm before the storm! Haha FINALLY


----------



## billwill (Jun 27, 2015)

I hope they polish off the whole list for July


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 27, 2015)

billwill said:


> I hope they polish off the whole list for July


Wishful thinking but highly doubt it lol


----------



## ems101 (Jun 27, 2015)

To the people that just got the call, when are ID's and uniforms?


----------



## mfd444 (Jun 27, 2015)

I picked the 8th for metrotech 10 am, 9th for quarter master 11 am


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 27, 2015)

How long is the intake interview? What do we wear?


----------



## nyy615 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got my call today. 98*. Good luck to those remaining.



ems101 said:


> To the people that just got the call, when are ID's and uniforms?



Uni fittings are at Fort Totten. I think you're supposed to pick your own time. I'm 2pm on the 10th.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 27, 2015)

mattchew said:


> How long is the intake interview? What do we wear?


If you're one of the first ones there it shouldn't take that long, and dress as if you were going for a job interview! Think it took me about 3 hrs or less that day. And it also depends on your background, the more things you have for them to look into the longer it'll take.. Good luck!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 27, 2015)

ems101 said:


> If you're one of the first ones there it shouldn't take that long, and dress as if you were going for a job interview! Think it took me about 3 hrs or less that day. And it also depends on your background, the more things you have for them to look into the longer it'll take.. Good luck!


Thank you.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 27, 2015)

nyy615 said:


> Got my call today. 98*. Good luck to those remaining.
> 
> What time did you get the call


----------



## ems101 (Jun 27, 2015)

I guess they're calling all of the differed and delayed people first today.. They'll probably continue with the list on Monday..


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 27, 2015)

I've read some posts, but i'm not quite sure. But..
1. Do i need to bring anything to the social security office when obtaining the non-certified detailed earning statement?
2. I never been to the social security office, how busy is it?


----------



## ems101 (Jun 27, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I've read some posts, but i'm not quite sure. But..
> 1. Do i need to bring anything to the social security office when obtaining the non-certified detailed earning statement?
> 2. I never been to the social security office, how busy is it?


All I have to say is early bird catches the worm! And that goes for everything that you're going to do through out this process. So to save you some time you should go online and fill out the earnings report form prior to your arrival to the ss office. And I believe the only thing you'll need is a credit/debit card and your ID. They'll guide you where to go in the building..


----------



## jayman33 (Jun 28, 2015)

This may have already be discussed but can anyone here shed some light on a typical day at the academy PT wise? I am aware that there is running along with some basic exercises. Just wondering  How much running? How often? Are you timed? Can you fail out of the academy if your not performing well at the PT?


----------



## ariella (Jun 28, 2015)

To be honest there not as much pt as they make it seem. The first day of pt at the academy you do a timed run and the last day of pt of academy they do it again to see that you improve. You can't really fail out just do what they tell you and just work hard at it if you have difficulty just show your trying.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 28, 2015)

ariella said:


> To be honest there not as much pt as they make it seem. The first day of pt at the academy you do a timed run and the last day of pt of academy they do it again to see that you improve. You can't really fail out just do what they tell you and just work hard at it if you have difficulty just show your trying.


How's the academic part? Is there a lot of reading and a lot to rememberize?


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 28, 2015)

Got my call on Saturday around 1pm. Took the morning classes


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 28, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Got my call on Saturday around 1pm. Took the morning classes


List number 102x


----------



## ems101 (Jun 28, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> List number 102x


Congrats! This means I'll definitely get called tomorrow .. Anxious!


----------



## nyy615 (Jun 29, 2015)

About 11:30 AM. Was in the gym though so didn't see my phone until about 1 pm. Got a hold of someone there around 2 pm and that's when I was offered the job.


----------



## ems101 (Jun 29, 2015)

JUST GOT THE CALL! 8th for IDs at 10:30 am and 10th at 9 am for uniforms! Class starts the 14 th, only PM classes available and the 13th is orientation and also the first day you start getting paid! Good luck everyone! 

List #: 107x


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats ! Wow only pm classes available ? They didn't get very far on the list at all -_-


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

Damn, I'm 60 numbers away and no longer feeling confident haha


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't understand how the list didn't get very far when other ones were going up like 200 numbers lol July must be a small class


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 29, 2015)

No way it's a small class....they have a demand to keep up with...let's just wait this out, it's only Monday morning, I'm sure there's plenty more calls to do.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> No way it's a small class....they have a demand to keep up with...let's just wait this out, it's only Monday morning, I'm sure there's plenty more calls to do.


You're right the fact that only pm classes are reportedly only available is kinda insane tho being that the list went nowhere yet


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

My buddy just got the call, list 111X


----------



## billwill (Jun 29, 2015)

Dam that is crazy only pm class available.... thats not good at all


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

billwill said:


> Dam that is crazy only pm class available.... thats not good at all



Yeah I'm 20 numbers from my friend who got the call. He got it an hour ago and I haven't been called, so not to sure if they're all set already or not.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

I atleast expected them to crack the 1200's smh it's like the list didn't go anywhere lol


----------



## billwill (Jun 29, 2015)

man i really thought they would get past 1300 easily


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

billwill said:


> man i really thought they would get past 1300 easily



I'll keep you guys posted, maybe they went to lunch lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 29, 2015)

There still has to be many more calls....if you look back at April class it was the same script....slow start, pm class was only option when they got to 800's yet they made it to 1021....patience


----------



## billwill (Jun 29, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> There still has to be many more calls....if you look back at April class it was the same script....slow start, pm class was only option when they got to 800's yet they made it to 1021....patience



thats a good confidence booster


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

Got the call! List #113X


----------



## ems101 (Jun 29, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Got the call! List #113X


Only pm classes, right ?


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Only pm classes, right ?



Correct


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey can anyone list what you need to wear and bring on each day. The first day for filing paperwork i remember being told bring black pens and wear a suit. Just wanna make sure i got it all correct. I got the call and barely could write notes.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Hey can anyone list what you need to wear and bring on each day. The first day for filing paperwork i remember being told bring black pens and wear a suit. Just wanna make sure i got it all correct. I got the call and barely could write notes.


What's your list # ?


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 29, 2015)

102x got the call saturday


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Hey can anyone list what you need to wear and bring on each day. The first day for filing paperwork i remember being told bring black pens and wear a suit. Just wanna make sure i got it all correct. I got the call and barely could write notes.



For your ID on the 8th you wear business attire at the least, and bring 2 black pens, your work eligibility papers. For the 10th at uniform pickup you just wear business casual, polo and slacks is what the guy told me. Then on July 13 for orientation we wear our full short sleeve uniform.


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 29, 2015)

naps89 said:


> For your ID on the 8th you wear business attire at the least, and bring 2 black pens, your work eligibility papers. For the 10th at uniform pickup you just wear business casual, polo and slacks is what the guy told me. Then on July 13 for orientation we wear our full short sleeve uniform.


What are these papers?


----------



## USMCTom (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all, just got my NYS EMT-B and want to apply for FDNY. I have a question about deferment...I am about to start my second year of college in the city, and was wondering if deferments exist, the stipulations, how long you would be able to for, etc.. the reason being is I want to finish my 4 year degree, but not wait until graduation to apply..any help is appreciated and good luck to all in the hiring process now.


----------



## billwill (Jun 29, 2015)

USMCTom said:


> Hi all, just got my NYS EMT-B and want to apply for FDNY. I have a question about deferment...I am about to start my second year of college in the city, and was wondering if deferments exist, the stipulations, how long you would be able to for, etc.. the reason being is I want to finish my 4 year degree, but not wait until graduation to apply..any help is appreciated and good luck to all in the hiring process now.


Apply in 2016 and by the time you graduate in 2018 you will be near hired


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> What are these papers?



Your guess is as good as mine bro lol


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 29, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine bro lol


haha im gonna bring my passport's. social card, ID, semen sample and urine


----------



## ems101 (Jun 29, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> haha im gonna bring my passport's. social card, ID, semen sample and urine


Lmao! They didn't tell me to bring anything. But they're going to mail the official job letter and all the info should be on that.. I would bring my social, passport, and EMT card


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Lmao! They didn't tell me to bring anything. But they're going to mail the official job letter and all the info should be on that.. I would bring my social, passport, and EMT card



That semen sample is a must


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone else in the 1100's and up get a call ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 29, 2015)

Very early 1200's no call yet...prolly Tomm


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 29, 2015)

How many are on 4004?


----------



## ems5003 (Jun 29, 2015)

Any calls for participants for 5003 exam?
List number: 9xx here


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lmaooo


----------



## naps89 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Anyone else in the 1100's and up get a call ?



113X


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is it just me or they haven't updated DCAS since Monday June 15th


----------



## wanderingnick (Jun 29, 2015)

For those who got the call, check your emails. It will include attachments with instructions in how to get your ID/uniform/etc. and what to bring. They will also mail you an official document about a week after your acceptance call. I would always overdress rather than under dress for every event, and DO NOT be late for orientation. You don't want to paint a target over your head on the first day in front of some very high ranking officials.

If you do have any other questions regarding what to expect, there's plenty of info already posted starting around page 150+


----------



## Bluestripe (Jun 29, 2015)

As per my investigator 5003 will most likely start in the winter


----------



## ems5003 (Jun 29, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> As per my investigator 5003 will most likely start in the winter



Thanks for the insight! 
Really anticipating it...


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 29, 2015)

When u call dcas is it updating for u guys ?j


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 29, 2015)

ems5003 said:


> Thanks for the insight!
> Really anticipating it...



hey guys Peggy Quinn said to us at intake to be ready for September. I guess they don't anticipate to exaust the whole 4004 list in july. hopefully they do, how many you think will be reached for January if they start calling from list number 1 for January. thanks and good luck to you guys and gals going in this upcoming class


----------



## billwill (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it confirmed they finished calls for July??


----------



## billwill (Jun 30, 2015)

So July is next. Is September confirmed? And then the next academy after September is January??? Why the 4 month break?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bro let the week end and the dust settle...the last academy is sept for this year that would end like nov....giving them a solid break, which is the least they can get from having bck to bck academies all year lol


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 30, 2015)

wanderingnick said:


> For those who got the call, check your emails. It will include attachments with instructions in how to get your ID/uniform/etc. and what to bring. They will also mail you an official document about a week after your acceptance call. I would always overdress rather than under dress for every event, and DO NOT be late for orientation. You don't want to paint a target over your head on the first day in front of some very high ranking officials.
> 
> If you do have any other questions regarding what to expect, there's plenty of info already posted starting around page 150+



I called up the investigators unit and they said there will be no emails sent out. That letters will be sent today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jun 30, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> I called up the investigators unit and they said there will be no emails sent out. That letters will be sent today or tomorrow.


Did they mention if July class is closed or if calls are still going out ?


----------



## SenorRojer (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did they mention if July class is closed or if calls are still going out ?


Ahhh i didnt ask. Call 718-999-2169, lady was very nice


----------



## tenfourems (Jun 30, 2015)

July 13th, September 20th and a class in Feb around Valentine's Day, as per Frank from BHS.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jun 30, 2015)

We need more people on this forum...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

How do they do the Intake Interview (II)? Do they call first come first serve? Or do they call by #?


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 30, 2015)

First come so go early


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 30, 2015)

So come in dressed for an interview? And lets say your're the first one called, it should take about 2 hours? 
(Sorry, i just need to know for work and i just need an estimate on what time i will be done and stuff).


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 30, 2015)

I went In at 1030 for a 12pm interview and didn't leave until around 230. There was still a few people who came on earlier then I did. Also make sure all your paperwork is completed!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 30, 2015)

tenfourems said:


> July 13th, September 20th and a class in Feb around Valentine's Day, as per Frank from BHS.



Septemver 20th is a Sunday. He told my group something different. September class. January class. Is high on 5003 were looking at september but if they don't do a number on 4004 I don't see tjat happening


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm *


----------



## jjay449 (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone on exam 5003 receive psych/medical letters that has a list number in the mid 300s and over!?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 1, 2015)

So any updates ppl ? Does anyone have an idea where they may be on the list ??


----------



## ems101 (Jul 1, 2015)

Damn I feel like they did calls way too quick this time around:/ there must of been a lot of people that differed from last time


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anybody have any idea where they'll stop on the list, based on past ratio or number of people called to get 120 in a for july. Early on 5003, and the way it's going I'm losing hope in septemver and feeling like I'll be january. See what happens


----------



## billwill (Jul 1, 2015)

For some reason they only made it to about 1200... That's ratio is terrible considering dcas said they are up to 1050 or so... It could also be that only a  small sample size is on this forum and they could of gone past 1200.. I guess we will see when dcas is updated


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Unless I got skipped they didn't get much into 1200s....based on the past they should be calling into Friday, but ya doesn't seem like they made a dent on the end of 4004


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm thinking a lot of ppl deferred from April because they were still in school at the time and went in July . My friend that's on the job went in a July class and said they are usually small


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just a wait and see game....really will be disappointing if they barely crack 1200 esp with all the classes they had this year


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 1, 2015)

Uhhhohhh. All u dudes from 5003 on here expecting to be on before the promotional and you're 200+, start praying lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

^lmaooo at this pace ur gonna need more than that


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 1, 2015)

The promotional filing supposedly in the spring..aprilish..so early 5003 has a chance at january..they'll be aright. But you're right. Who knows


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 1, 2015)

They should finish all of 4004 up in september


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 1, 2015)

January academy then March? If they follow the same pattern as last year?


----------



## billwill (Jul 1, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Uhhhohhh. All u dudes from 5003 on here expecting to be on before the promotional and you're 200+, start praying lol



I'm 28x!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 1, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> The promotional filing supposedly in the spring..aprilish..so early 5003 has a chance at january..they'll be aright. But you're right. Who knows


Whats the deal with the promotional again? One year before you can be transferred to fire? But you can take the test before your year?


----------



## billwill (Jul 1, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Whats the deal with the promotional again? One year before you can be transferred to fire? But you can take the test before your year?



2 years of service on ems required


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. 
I wanted to join in on this discussion. I'm on 5003 list number 51X. At this point I hope The January class is still an option. Billwill did you take your medical/psych yet?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 1, 2015)

January class and in the 500s..highly unlikely. I'm early 100s and I'd probably be january. September gonna be rest of 4004 and maybe a few numbers into 5003..u need a day on fdny ems..out of the academy in a station..to take the promotional..but have to do 2 years to get promoted. So if the filing is in april and u don't make january class..gotta wait 4 more years..sucks but it is what it is


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Last time I had optimism like that was during my PAT....9 months ago lol


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 1, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> January class and in the 500s..highly unlikely. I'm early 100s and I'd probably be january. September gonna be rest of 4004 and maybe a few numbers into 5003..u need a day on fdny ems..out of the academy in a station..to take the promotional..but have to do 2 years to get promoted. So if the filing is in april and u don't make january class..gotta wait 4 more years..sucks but it is what it is


I thought the promotional was every two years? If that's the case I hope it's in the summer lol


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 1, 2015)

Teej92 you got your psych letter?


----------



## mrc (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm in!!!! I got the am classes


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wat #??? And I thought am was closed??


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nvm u been got called


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 1, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Teej92 you got your psych letter?


Not yet. Just went to the intake interview last Friday the 26th


----------



## ems101 (Jul 1, 2015)

mrc said:


> I'm in!!!! I got the am classes


Hmm they told me AM was closed!!!!


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

He was one of the first to post getting a call...he's reposting?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 1, 2015)

If the promotional were every 2 years there would have been one this year..it's given with the open competitive test. **** better start moving along for guys at the end of the list for 4004


----------



## mrc (Jul 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Wat #??? And I thought am was closed??


 I thought so too but I guess they reserved spots


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bro didn't u get called Friday? I thought u said u got called already?


----------



## mrc (Jul 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Bro didn't u get called Friday? I thought u said u got called already?


They called on Friday to check if there were any changes since the last time I spoke to my investigator. Today was the actual job offer


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oo they're really all over the place....so u had a choice with the am, pm? Or they just gave u am?


----------



## mrc (Jul 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Oo they're really all over the place....so u had a choice with the am, pm? Or they just gave u am?


They just gave me the AM.


----------



## Bluestripe (Jul 1, 2015)

Teej92 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wanted to join in on this discussion. I'm on 5003 list number 51X. At this point I hope The January class is still an option. Billwill did you take your medical/psych yet?


Honestly doubt it, I'm single digits and my investigator told me winter class


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

When they say winter class it means the spring class lol


----------



## box4life (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey im new to the forum,  4004 #12xx, my investigator said a couple weeks ago that im right near the cutoff still keeping the fingers crossed for July Best of luck everyone


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Im #12xx to....anxiety to the max


----------



## box4life (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah i know lol well atleast we know we have September in the bag


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 1, 2015)

lmao....i thought I had July in the bag


----------



## box4life (Jul 1, 2015)

lol weeks not over yet


----------



## naps89 (Jul 2, 2015)

My buddy just sent me an informational sheet that was given to all EMS on promotion to fire. It looks like the next promo test will be winter 2016


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 2, 2015)

so does anyone know or have a guess as to where the list would be at ? And if they are still making calls for July or not ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 2, 2015)

It's unpredictable this time around...there not going in any particular order if that MRC guy got called yester...he got skipped on past academies yet wasn't called first and got am when others were told there was no am. So it's way up in the air and it doesn't seem like they got anywhere in the 1200's.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> It's unpredictable this time around...there not going in any particular order if that MRC guy got called yester...he got skipped on past academies yet wasn't called first and got am when others were told there was no am. So it's way up in the air and it doesn't seem like they got anywhere in the 1200's.


My only guess is that a lot of ppl deferred that's how they jumped so high into the 1000's from April . **** I had my PAT in Oct at this rate we are prob looking at sept then again I'm in the early 1300's don't even wanna get my hopes up lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Still holding out hope....it would be really weird if they didn't get into the 1200's at the least from 1021, even with deferred people.


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone whos going into July class get their letter yet?


----------



## CPert519 (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone in july pm class looking to switch with an AM guy!? Would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Whats ur list #?


----------



## CPert519 (Jul 2, 2015)

4** was deferred bc of school


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 2, 2015)

See we got slammed because of all of the deferreds, hope they cleared all the differed guys now


----------



## mfd444 (Jul 2, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Anyone whos going into July class get their letter yet?


Yeah it came today


----------



## CPert519 (Jul 2, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Hmm they told me AM was closed!!!!


Would you be willing to switch to the am?


----------



## Pete101 (Jul 3, 2015)

CPert519 said:


> Anyone in july pm class looking to switch with an AM guy!? Would be much appreciated!!!!!


I'm in the pm class if you still wanna switch let me know.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 3, 2015)

^whats your list #?


----------



## Pete101 (Jul 3, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> ^whats your list #?


106x got the call early Monday morning and was offered the PM class only.


----------



## CPert519 (Jul 3, 2015)

Pete101 said:


> I'm in the pm class if you still wanna switch let me know.


Yea dude definitely! Send me an email cpertyy@gmail.com


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just a theory, but maybe that dispatcher only class from January filled the July class. They didn't do the academy at first but I believe the plan was that they eventually would at a later time, which may have been now.


----------



## Munilove20 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey you guys, I'm also in July's class and wanted to know if anyone AM Ppl are willing to switch to PM classes please let me know


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 3, 2015)

Munilove20 said:


> Hey you guys, I'm also in July's class and wanted to know if anyone AM Ppl are willing to switch to PM classes please let me know


whats your list # ?


----------



## Munilove20 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> whats your list # ?


102x


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone who got the letter for the july class. When you got thw call did they tell you business atire for ID cards? Mine did but the letter says casual dress?


----------



## mfd444 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah it just says casual


----------



## MForest (Jul 4, 2015)

Exam#:5003
List#:5XX
Hey guys,
I just had my intake July 1st. I had almost everything that needed to be handed in except for a few things that needed to be notarized and a new drivers license with my updated address. My investigator told me that I could bring everything in with me on the day I go in for the medical/psych. Talking with other candidates though they said their investigators said everything had to be handed in within 10 days. Has anyone gone through this part of the process recently?


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 4, 2015)

I mailed notarized letters into my investigator


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 4, 2015)

MForest said:


> Exam#:5003
> List#:5XX
> Hey guys,
> I just had my intake July 1st. I had almost everything that needed to be handed in except for a few things that needed to be notarized and a new drivers license with my updated address. My investigator told me that I could bring everything in with me on the day I go in for the medical/psych. Talking with other candidates though they said their investigators said everything had to be handed in within 10 days. Has anyone gone through this part of the process recently?


Had my intake about 7 or 8 months ago and I also needed a few extra documents my investigator stated that I could bring it in during my psych or medical also but I got it in within 2 weeks I figured the quicker I get things in the quicker they will have all my documents to do what they have to do


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 4, 2015)

They've been holding off with sending letters for psych. I had my intake June 5th and haven't received my psych/medical letter yet. I'm in the mid 300s.


----------



## Bluestripe (Jul 5, 2015)

MForest said:


> Exam#:5003
> List#:5XX
> Hey guys,
> I just had my intake July 1st. I had almost everything that needed to be handed in except for a few things that needed to be notarized and a new drivers license with my updated address. My investigator told me that I could bring everything in with me on the day I go in for the medical/psych. Talking with other candidates though they said their investigators said everything had to be handed in within 10 days. Has anyone gone through this part of the process recently?


Just make sure if you are going to do that that you have an appointment to bring those up, they call upstairs and see if you are on the schedule if you're not they won't let you go upstairs and you'll have to come back another day, happened to a bunch of the people at my medical


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 5, 2015)

For the non certified earnings report, do I receive it the day of? Or do they send it by mail.


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 5, 2015)

They print it for you right then and there


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 6, 2015)

Anymore updates on calls that have gone out? Numbers?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 6, 2015)

For the July 14th academy..


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 6, 2015)

DK hard to tell DCAS hasn't been updated last I've heard they reached in the 1100's but who knows a lot of deferreds went in July and I'm guessing it's filled now so September is the next academy to look forward to


----------



## naps89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone know what the work eligibility papers are that we need to bring when we get our ID pictures taken Wednesday?


----------



## ems101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Did anybody get the offer letter in the mail? Maybe it says it on there.. I think I might get mine today.


----------



## Pete101 (Jul 6, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Does anyone know what the work eligibility papers are that we need to bring when we get our ID pictures taken Wednesday?



I just got the letter in the mail. You'll have instructions on that letter for each day. I also attached a pic of the eligible documents. Did you end up getting the phone call because I don't think I seen you post anything saying you got one.


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 6, 2015)

mfd444 said:


> Yeah it just says casual


Talked to a investigator and he said just slacks and shoes, anything with a collar.


----------



## naps89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Pete101 said:


> I just got the letter in the mail. You'll have instructions on that letter for each day. I also attached a pic of the eligible documents. Did you end up getting the phone call because I don't think I seen you post anything saying you got one.



Yeah I got the call, thanks for the info


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 7, 2015)

Anything new in the process for the 5003 candidates?


----------



## CPert519 (Jul 7, 2015)

To anyone who received the letter for july…did yours say the correct dates? Mine says to report to metro tech for ID's on the 8th then Quartermaster on the 10th then for orientation on April 20th and TOP starts on April 21st. I mean I understand that its a typo, but it says to wear long sleeve light blue shirt for orientation. Not sure if that was because it was in April. Buddy of mine was in that class and the got ripped apart because guys wore the wrong shirt.


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 7, 2015)

CPert519 said:


> To anyone who received the letter for july…did yours say the correct dates? Mine says to report to metro tech for ID's on the 8th then Quartermaster on the 10th then for orientation on April 20th and TOP starts on April 21st. I mean I understand that its a typo, but it says to wear long sleeve light blue shirt for orientation. Not sure if that was because it was in April. Buddy of mine was in that class and the got ripped apart because guys wore the wrong shirt.


Yes mine had the correct dates. All july dates, Orientation the 13th and Short sleeve shirt. I would call the investigation office number thats on the sheet and tell the girl who answers, Shes very nice and helpful.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

Got my intake interview tomorrow. Pretty nervous, not going to lie. Anything i should be aware of?
What EXACTLY goes on during intake interview?


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 8, 2015)

Get there extra early and make sure all of your paperwork is done. You initially go in fill out paperwork and they call you up in the order of who got there first. After that you go upstairs to see the investigators. Don't stress it, you'll be fine. What's your list number?


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone who is picking up uniforms today. I dont see anything about what to wear today. Whatever we want?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Get there extra early and make sure all of your paperwork is done. You initially go in fill out paperwork and they call you up in the order of who got there first. After that you go upstairs to see the investigators. Don't stress it, you'll be fine. What's your list number?



600's
Just met with investigator. Need to get some stuff notarized and mail it back


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 9, 2015)

I had to as well. I mailed my two notarized letters back by certified mail and return receipt. It's not necessary though. Next is psych then medical


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I had to as well. I mailed my two notarized letters back by certified mail and return receipt. It's not necessary though. Next is psych then medical


Any idea of how  long it'll take to get psych/medical letters?


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 9, 2015)

They say a month to a month and a half, but I haven't received anything yet and had my intake a month ago. I'm in the mid 300s


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 9, 2015)

It's about 2 months....but that med/psych letter is the least of it once u realize ur gonna be waiting a good 6 months between med/psych and the call


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 9, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> It's about 2 months....but that med/psych letter is the least of it once u realize ur gonna be waiting a good 6 months between med/psych and the call


Yeah. I know. But I'd rather  get those two out of the way and not have to worry about much


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey mugs just curious when do you think someone in the 300s will get in the academy?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 9, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hey mugs just curious when do you think someone in the 300s will get in the academy?


Ur looking at a winter academy of next year bro whenever that is .. It all depends on the needs of the dept on how fast they move ppl on 4004 had 2 winter academies back to back jan and feb not sure if they are doing that next year also


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 9, 2015)

I would think u have a good shot at the first academy of next year. A # in the 300's is sick.

They still have to finish 4004 and I think they just got to the 1100s. The list has a little more than 1400, So I'm not sure if they'll get to 5003 in Sept.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I would think u have a good shot at the first academy of next year. A # in the 300's is sick.
> 
> They still have to finish 4004 and I think they just got to the 1100s. The list has a little more than  So I'm not sure if they'll get to 5003 in Sept.


Highly doubt that too they have around 344 more numbers to go on 4004 minus whoever turns down the job wasn't medically cleared got dq'd ect.. 5003 will most likely start in the winter plus I see they go back a lot and get the ppl they skipped


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 9, 2015)

They definitely squeeze as much out of a list as possible. We learned that the hard way for July when they went bck a bunch. At the end of the day it's good to know they don't just get rid of ur file if there's problems.


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 9, 2015)

So hopefully January/February! I appreciate the feedback and wish you all the best for September!


----------



## ems101 (Jul 9, 2015)

SenorRojer said:


> Anyone who is picking up uniforms today. I dont see anything about what to wear today. Whatever we want?


Did you pick up your uniform today?


----------



## SenorRojer (Jul 10, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Did you pick up your uniform today?


Yes i did. yesterday, you can wear whatever you want. Its just the guys who work at Quatermaster and fit you.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 12, 2015)

So they finally updated DCAS again I'm still on outstanding cert it didn't update for last list # appointed


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 12, 2015)

Same


----------



## mfd444 (Jul 13, 2015)

July class is only 80 people, not 120 like april's


----------



## ems101 (Jul 13, 2015)

Next class will be in September and yup July is only 80


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yea I figured my friend told me julys class is usually small .. Did they mention if Septembers class will be 120 or not ? And also did they give u guys a start date for September?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 13, 2015)

80? no wonder lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 13, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> 80? no wonder lol


Lol yea plus they went back and got all the ppl that deferred or got skipped I'm really curious to know where they stopped at rn


----------



## ems101 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nah they didn't specify that information just made comments that there will be a sept class..


----------



## CPert519 (Jul 13, 2015)

I believe I heard Sept 21st


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 14, 2015)

How was first day...April guys?


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 14, 2015)

*July


----------



## naps89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> How was first day...April guys?



Not too bad so far, going to be cramming a ton of material in a short amount of time


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can't wait kinda been banking on fdny .. Transport sucks so bad


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just a thought also for ppl in sept they might finish off the list due to the ppl who defer because of school depending on the class size


----------



## Bluestripe (Jul 16, 2015)

They're still putting the numbers together for September they might reach 5003 for sept


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bluestripe what's your list number range for 5003


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea what the class's size for sept will be ?


----------



## Bluestripe (Jul 16, 2015)

In the teens


----------



## purpleheartx2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had to lose the exact amount of weight ironically with the exact same numbers. PM me I will tell you how I did it and what to expect when you go back for the weigh in.


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 16, 2015)

Any updates on psych/medical letters for 5003?


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got my psych letter in mail for exam 5003 list number 3**


----------



## jm27127 (Jul 18, 2015)

Can anyone explain to me what exactly the process is for an FDNY EMT provisional hire? Much appreciated.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 18, 2015)

There's no provisional, only civil service. Get ur name on the upcoming list, u should be able to apply around Sept on DCAS.


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 21, 2015)

Any tips/advice for the psych?


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 22, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Any tips/advice for the psych?


Don't be crazy and u'll pass lol it's simple and straightforward


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 22, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Don't be crazy and u'll pass ...



Easier said than done. Lol


----------



## ems101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Let's just say that a lot of people get passed the psych.. Even the crazy ones! Just don't answer false when it asks you if you love your mom! Lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 22, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Let's just say that a lot of people get passed the psych.. Even the crazy ones! Just don't answer false when it asks you if you love your mom! Lol


How's the academy going ?


----------



## jjay449 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hahha thank you!


----------



## ems101 (Jul 22, 2015)

It's cool man.. You meet a lot of new people. PT is no joke so get on your cardio game, and also you have a quiz everyday for about 13 days and it's a lot of studying! So stay on your game when it's your turn


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 27, 2015)

is anyone else having trouble with DCAS when they call the number ? Just called and they said they hve no records of me


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 27, 2015)

Same here...def something wrong with the system


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Same here...def something wrong with the system


I was freaking the hell out .. Thanks good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 30, 2015)

It's fixed now...but of course no update on last # reached lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> It's fixed now...but of course no update on last # reached lol


Ahhh I noticed that I'm sure they will soon tho any idea if this September class is going to be small like July or the avg size of 120 candidates


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm thinking it would be big since it's the last class of the year. Even if it was small I feel we would still get the call.


----------



## Mugs89 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sept is right around the corner so it's almost time to get our hopes up, lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yea I know some early 5003 guys who's investigators told them to be ready for sept so let's see all should go well lol July is usually the smaller class every year


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm early 5003 was originally told sept looked good but today I was told looking more like next year but who knows guess it depends on how many defer, pass it up, and were dq'd.


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 30, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> I'm early 5003 was originally told sept looked good but today I was told looking more like next year but who knows guess it depends on how many defer, pass it up, and were dq'd.


What's your list number ? I'm talking early like ppl in the 20's


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

18x so not too high but anything is possible guess it depends on how it moves


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 30, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> 18x so not too high but anything is possible guess it depends on how it moves


Very true good luck bro if not sept u know ur locked in for January


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Very true good luck bro if not sept u know ur locked in for January


 
Thanks good luck to you too


----------



## billwill (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe the first few number will get September from 5003 .. Like up to 20 or so. But I think most won't go in until January and hopefully a feb academy too


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jul 30, 2015)

billwill said:


> Maybe the first few number will get September from 5003 .. Like up to 20 or so. But I think most won't go in until January and hopefully a feb academy too



That's what I'm thinking I'm not getting my hopes up for September and if it happens it happens. Figure I should be golden for the first class of next year.


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jul 30, 2015)

For everyone that is waiting for the next class if u get called and they give you an option for tour 2 or tour 3 
TAKE TOUR 3 ALL OF THE INSTRUCTORS ARE AWSOME THEY ARE A GREAT GROUP TO START WITH .. THEY ALL TRY TO HELP YOU NO MATTER WHAT .. I had a very good experience with tour 3 !!


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 31, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> For everyone that is waiting for the next class if u get called and they give you an option for tour 2 or tour 3
> TAKE TOUR 3 ALL OF THE INSTRUCTORS ARE AWSOME THEY ARE A GREAT GROUP TO START WITH .. THEY ALL TRY TO HELP YOU NO MATTER WHAT .. I had a very good experience with tour 3 !!


Which is tour 3 ? 3 30 to 11 30 ?


----------



## MarissaAnn (Jul 31, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Which is tour 3 ? 3 30 to 11 30 ?


Yes 330-1130


----------



## Hunter118 (Jul 31, 2015)

MarissaAnn said:


> Yes 330-1130


Thanks how do you like the job so far ? And is there any advice u can give me while in the academy ?


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 2, 2015)

So dcas updated today I'm not on outstanding cert and the list is currently at 1186.5


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow so close....


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Wow so close....


Yessir September is right around the corner !!


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 2, 2015)

Like right next to my # should be first day calls


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not outstanding to...dope


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Like right next to my # should be first day calls


Are u outstanding or not outstanding ?


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I'm not outstanding to...dope


Nice as shown in previous post a week or two before calls u should be switched back to outstanding ! The wait is finally going to be over haha


----------



## MForest (Aug 3, 2015)

Exam:5003
List:5XX

I had my intake/met my investigator July 1st and am almost done getting together all my other information that he needed. After this I make an appointment with him to give him all the info he needs and then how many more steps after that before the academy? Just the psychological? And does anyone know how that test is administered?


----------



## MForest (Aug 3, 2015)

MForest said:


> Exam:5003
> List:5XX
> 
> I had my intake/met my investigator July 1st and am almost done getting together all my other information that he needed. After this I make an appointment with him to give him all the info he needs and then how many more steps after that before the academy? Just the psychological? And does anyone know how that test is administered?


Any chance I make it into the September class?


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 3, 2015)

U still have a psych and medical...your looking at next year...with ur # prolly spring class


----------



## adamNYC (Aug 4, 2015)

2015 civil service is September 9th do you think ill get into the 2016 class in July or September?


----------



## billwill (Aug 4, 2015)

adamNYC said:


> 2015 civil service is September 9th do you think ill get into the 2016 class in July or September?



January 2017 will be the earliest realistically. 



MForest said:


> Any chance I make it into the September class?



No chance. Probably April or July 2016


----------



## adamNYC (Aug 4, 2015)

Didn't know there was a January academy. Awesome. So theres Jan, April, July, & September right?


----------



## billwill (Aug 4, 2015)

adamNYC said:


> Didn't know there was a January academy. Awesome. So theres Jan, April, July, & September right?


 more or less... nothing is set in stone


----------



## ems101 (Aug 5, 2015)

GUYS! September class is a deff just don't know when it will actually start.. But hurry up so I can gain some seniority


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 5, 2015)

lmao....any more tips? hows everything?


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 6, 2015)

Can someone put up the link to the DCAS site for your status? Thanks.


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Can someone put up the link to the DCAS site for your status? Thanks.


You gotta call there is no site .. (212) 669-1357


----------



## jjay449 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello all. Any tips/advice for the medical?


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 10, 2015)

There's not too much to "prep" for. It's your basic straight forward physical.

Don't be over their weight standard, and if you have had any prior surgeries try to get all the paperwork you can about it and bring it that day. Ortho will want to take a look at it. Everything else you can't do much for, blood test, vitals, eye/ear exams. Stuff like that.


----------



## jjay449 (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome thank you. I heard expect to be there for at least eight hours?


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 10, 2015)

Expect the whole day....u have a bunch of stations to do, extra paperwork, speeches, u also have to wait for all of ur group to be done and then more stuff...so expect a good portion of ur day to be taken up.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

About a week ago I was finally medically cleared. Now the wait begins lol


----------



## Miah Mars (Aug 10, 2015)

Exam 4004 
List number 8**
Okay so I officially finished everything by January- medical, psychological, physical, intake. Around March I recieved a letter with option 2 checked off: 
"You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above named agency (EMT Fire). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."

I spoke with Peggy Quinn in April and she told me that this is NOT a DQ letter and that I should continue waiting. It DOES NOT say Disqualification anywhere on the letter. A couple of weeks ago my investigator called me back after I asked him where I stand in the process. He told me to reapply, but I am still on the list because I confirmed with DCAS.
Has anyone ever gotten this letter?? If so what was the outcome????
I am really hoping to be in September.


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 11, 2015)

Miah Mars said:


> Exam 4004
> List number 8**
> Okay so I officially finished everything by January- medical, psychological, physical, intake. Around March I recieved a letter with option 2 checked off:
> "You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above named agency (EMT Fire). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."
> ...


With a list # in the 800's u were supposed to be in april, did they explain as to why u were skipped ? If I were u I'd apply again this September just in case that's sort of a funky situation if ur investigator is telling u to re apply


----------



## Miah Mars (Aug 11, 2015)

Also I am not in an outstanding certification


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 11, 2015)

Can some one please tell me how the re weigh in works they gave me a month to lose 60 lbs are they real strict if your a few lbs over?


----------



## ems101 (Aug 11, 2015)

A month to lose 60 lbs! If you find out how to do that, please share.. But yea they're strict on the weight issue.. What ever they told you to lose is how much they want you to weigh, not a pound more :/


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Can some one please tell me how the re weigh in works they gave me a month to lose 60 lbs are they real strict if your a few lbs over?


That's a lot of weight to lose in a month ! Losing that much in a short period of time can't be healthy , I've heard if u show progress on your next weigh in they give u another month or so to lose the weight they will not seem u medically cleared until u meet your goal weight tho . Goodluck


----------



## billwill (Aug 11, 2015)

Miah Mars said:


> Exam 4004
> List number 8**
> Okay so I officially finished everything by January- medical, psychological, physical, intake. Around March I recieved a letter with option 2 checked off:
> "You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above named agency (EMT Fire). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."
> ...



They dont tell you why you are 'not selected'?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey any news from the guys 130 or lower on 5003? We were told we would be in September but I don't see that happening. Has anybody heard anything from their employers getting any paperwork from their inbestigators? What is usually the indicator that you're all set and just waiting for a call? When investigators send letter to employers?
thanks and good luck


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 12, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Awesome thank you. I heard expect to be there for at least eight hours?



Yea, but it really all depends on how many people are there with you. I got lucky and there were only a total of 11 of us. And everyone had their **** together. That's the other part, the idiot factor. If people come in without their packet, or their packet not completed, or not notarized, missing ortho paperwork, etc. it's gonna slow the process down. And anger Frank. Don't make Frank angry. He can make the process very easy. Also- don't sit around and wait for stations. You don't really have to complete them in any order, except the doctor has to be last. Keep walking around to find empty stations, or ones with the short line. I was out of there before noon for mine, because everyone had their stuff completed, and wasn't an idiot. 



Jcarl said:


> Can some one please tell me how the re weigh in works they gave me a month to lose 60 lbs are they real strict if your a few lbs over?



Yes, they are strict. And 60 pounds in 30 days is a lot of weight to lose, and like someone else said. Probably not healthy. I dropped 24 in that time, and I was busting my ***, dieting correctly etc. The doc seemed shocked when I came back in and had lost that much. I guess a lot of people don't. 

What number are they unto on 5003? Have a friend who is on it and was asking me where they were at. Think he's in the low 5's.


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 12, 2015)

What did the doc say to you when you went back? 


And when I was there it was a mixed group I'm in mid 100s there were some 90s and there was one girl who was mid 1000 so I really don't know


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 12, 2015)

Basically just said nice job, congrats and good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 12, 2015)

Getting closer and closer to the next class...I'm thinking they start calls on the 4th based on the patterns.


----------



## JJ34 (Aug 12, 2015)

I heard sept. 21 is the tentative date for the next class.


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 12, 2015)

JJ34 said:


> I heard sept. 21 is the tentative date for the next class.




They told us yesterday September 14th and February 14th


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've heard the 21st from the investigators at the agility, and then the intake. This is the first I'm hearing for the 14th, and a friend of mine who is in the July class just told me today he is hearing the 28th.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 12, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> They told us yesterday September 14th and February 14th


Are u sure? Feb 14 is a Sunday


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 12, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Are u sure? Feb 14 is a Sunday



I'm just going by what they said to me during the medical yesterday


----------



## jbrown4president (Aug 12, 2015)

I've learned more about what I'm supposed to be doing or what's going on from this board then the FDNY. Lol thanks for keeping everything current and hopefully I'll see you guys out there


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 12, 2015)

I heard it was the 21st for the longest , calls should start early to mid sept I'm hoping they finish off the 4004 list this class of 120 candidates


----------



## Boooooooooom (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys I was wondering if you could help me out. My list number is 1076 on exam 5003. Its very high I know, but my problem is not waiting my problem is knowing whether or not I was forgotten. Do they randomly take people off the list? Is there anyone here on the 5003 list with a number close to 1076? And if so, have you gotten the date you take the agility test yet? I'm kinda freaking out I got my list number in February and never heard back for my next step.


----------



## ems101 (Aug 13, 2015)

It takes a while. You have a list number that was fairly close to mine on the last exam and I took that in September of 2013 and got called for the agility in I believe September of 2014 .. And didn't get the call until July 2015 .. So you do the math. But it also depends on the needs of the department; if they need people you might be up sooner than you expect.


----------



## Boooooooooom (Aug 14, 2015)

@ems101 July 2015 you got the call for the agility? or the academy?


----------



## Boooooooooom (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm sorry I misread it, thank you for your help!


----------



## ems101 (Aug 14, 2015)

They only call you for the job offer; everything else is done through US mail.


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 14, 2015)

Boooooooooom said:


> I'm sorry I misread it, thank you for your help!


Yeah I did my agility test in October of 2014 and still waiting on the call for employment u got a little wait ahead of you bro


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 14, 2015)

ems101 said:


> They only call you for the job offer; everything else is done through US mail.


How's the academy going bro ? U guys are half way done lol


----------



## ems101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ahh man it's going great. It's a very fun learning experience.. Learned more than I ever knew about EMS and still learning some more. But yea if you just listen to the instructors you'll be golden.


----------



## MForest (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anyone know what they test for with the blood test at the medical? What other tests do they perform at the medical?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 14, 2015)

How many people do they usually call to get 120 people to fill an academy. Hope Peggy Quinn was right and people under 200 on 5003 have chance at september. What do u guys think. Good luck to everyone in academy now.


----------



## ems101 (Aug 14, 2015)

I highly doubt that. There's about 300 people left on 4004 and September will probably be a class of 120. So hopefully they finish 4004 off in September and start 5003 after the September academy. And as far as the medical; your blood will be checked for almost everything you can think of. They also do a chest X-RAY, your normal vitals (including weight), urine, lung capacity (I think), test you for a mask, and a final visit with the doc. So be prepared for a long day!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ems101 thanks for the quick response. Appreciate it. Are they gonna be doing any emd classes start of 2016 2 academies back to back or no? Or Just one February academy..as far as u know. Thanks for the help dude. Good luck the rest of the way


----------



## ems101 (Aug 14, 2015)

No problem bro. And it really depends on the needs but I don't think so. And I'm actually not sure about the academy dates .. But I deff know that there will be a September academy.. good luck through the process!


----------



## MForest (Aug 14, 2015)

On the day of the psychological test is there anything else that we do? And what is the test format like?


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 14, 2015)

MForest said:


> On the day of the psychological test is there anything else that we do? And what is the test format like?




It's 567 questions you only take the test. It's really annoying they ask you the same question in different format multiple times. You also fill out a job history form and a another fourm of your psych history and school history. It takes about 4 hours


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 14, 2015)

My process started September of 2014 doing the application. Was notified in April of 2015 of my score and list number. Shortly after that got the letter for the physical agility, which took place in May. Now, I'm on the medic list which is significantly lower on numbers than the basic list (I think there's a total of 130 that qualified for the list to start with, compared to the 1000+ on the basic). At the agility, they told us we would be moving along the process very quickly, since they wanted us for Septembers class. After the agility, the intake took place about a week later.  A few weeks after that I got the medical and psych letters, which were 2 days apart. I returned 30 days after the medical for the re-weigh in and made it as I mentioned earlier. Besides having to stop back in to give my investigator some paperwork I was waiting forever for, it really is just a waiting game, which is where I'm at now. 

Side note- the outstanding paperwork I had was from the department of labor. I was on unemployment 11 years ago, and my investigator requested just a print out of the benefits I received. I thought that would be simple enough. Wrong. Since my benefits were from a while ago, my records were not online to just print out. So I sent an email through the website (because of course, there is no number to call and talk to a human), which came back with a return to send a letter requesting my benefits with the dates I was on it and my social. After not hearing again at all, I sent in a FOIL request through the website, which I then began a trail of snail mail and fax responses. I finally got a little postcard in the mail saying they had all my info, and that it would take 20 days to send me the info. Luckily, my investigator was very understanding and when it finally came a few weeks ago, I ran in and dropped it off to her. Moral of the story, if you were ever on unemployment, put in for your records right away. It takes well over a month to get something so simple.


----------



## emtBnyc13 (Aug 15, 2015)

Miah Mars said:


> Exam 4004
> List number 8**
> Okay so I officially finished everything by January- medical, psychological, physical, intake. Around March I recieved a letter with option 2 checked off:
> "You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above named agency (EMT Fire). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."
> ...



This is exactly the same letter that i received. You need to call dcas and get put back on the list...not fdny call dcas itself...you will have to write a letter asking to be put back on the list. I plan to reapply in September regardless. I never got a reason as to why i got skipped so many times either. Sucks but your not DQed.


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 15, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> This is exactly the same letter that i received. You need to call dcas and get put back on the list...not fdny call dcas itself...you will have to write a letter asking to be put back on the list. I plan to reapply in September regardless. I never got a reason as to why i got skipped so many times either. Sucks but your not DQed.


When did u receive that letter ? So if u get skipped X amount of times they give out a letter ?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 15, 2015)

when is graduation for this july class? and when do you think calls will start going out for September academy.


----------



## MForest (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

I take creatine and a pre-workout drink before I lift at the gym or play sports. Will this hurt me when I go in for my medical? What do they test for at the medical? Mainly the blood test. Is it a drug test and do those supplements come up on a drug test if it is that?


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 16, 2015)

MForest said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I take creatine and a pre-workout drink before I lift at the gym or play sports. Will this hurt me when I go in for my medical? What do they test for at the medical? Mainly the blood test. Is it a drug test and do those supplements come up on a drug test if it is that?


I take pre workout also and it didn't affect me at all . I'd still just drink nothing but water until your medical tho .. Creatine is not a drug nor is pre workout u'll be fine


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 17, 2015)

Big Frank from BHS definitely mentioned something about creatine at the medical. Not that it dq's you, but that they would notice the elevated levels in your blood test. You're safer just like hunter said, just drink water and eat well before hand.


----------



## MForest (Aug 17, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Big Frank from BHS definitely mentioned something about creatine at the medical. Not that it dq's you, but that they would notice the elevated levels in your blood test. You're safer just like hunter said, just drink water and eat well before hand.


Ok thanks for the heads up. What else does it test for?


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 17, 2015)

Your run of the mill blood tests from what I remember, all the cholesterols, sugar, blood cell counts, electrolytes etc. A week or so after they'll send you all the results.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Aug 18, 2015)

when do calls usually go out before an academy? when do you guys think they'll go out. and when does this class graduate.


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 18, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> when do calls usually go out before an academy? when do you guys think they'll go out. and when does this class graduate.


It's usually two or three weeks before the academy being that the academy is late sept. I think calls will start at the beginning of September


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Aug 20, 2015)

So I'm from test 5003 and I'm done with all the processing just waiting for the call. However I tried emailing my investigator today and I got an automatic reply saying that he is no longer an investigator my new one will contact me soon. Apparently he hasn't been mine since 7/27/15 and I haven't got a call from my new investigator yet and it's been almost a month. Has anybody else had this problem or had the same thing happen to them?


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 20, 2015)

If they are not calling you its a good thing....the new investigator isn't going to call you just to say hi


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha obviously but I figured maybe they would send some sort of blast email to everyone because I'm sure I'm not the only one. What if I needed to bring them something and I don't know who my investigator is now..


----------



## Bluestripe (Aug 20, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> So I'm from test 5003 and I'm done with all the processing just waiting for the call. However I tried emailing my investigator today and I got an automatic reply saying that he is no longer an investigator my new one will contact me soon. Apparently he hasn't been mine since 7/27/15 and I haven't got a call from my new investigator yet and it's been almost a month. Has anybody else had this problem or had the same thing happen to them?


Who was yours


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Aug 20, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Who was yours


Antony Hamilton


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 21, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Antony Hamilton


Yea the fire department doesn't work like that , no news is good news , what's your list # ?


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 21, 2015)

My friend I think had that same guy. She did get a call from her new investigator, and it was just asking if she wanted any of the request for information not sent to any of her current jobs. That's all she heard from him.


----------



## Boooooooooom (Aug 21, 2015)

Heyyy FireRescue1322, what was your list number for test 5003?


----------



## naps89 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sept class starts 9/22


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 21, 2015)

naps89 said:


> Sept class starts 9/22


Sweet so calls should be going out early September


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 23, 2015)

What happens at the re weigh in? And does it matter what I wear?


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 23, 2015)

I think they re weigh u


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 23, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I think they re weigh u



Thanks lol


----------



## JJ34 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> What happens at the re weigh in? And does it matter what I wear?



You tell the desk you're a candidate there for a reweigh. You get weighed, you sit and wait for the doctor, the doctor says if youre weight is fine or not.


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 23, 2015)

JJ34 said:


> You tell the desk you're a candidate there for a reweigh. You get weighed, you sit and wait for the doctor, the doctor says if youre weight is fine or not.




Ok thanks


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Ok thanks


Jcarl what test number are u on ? And what's your list # ?


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 23, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Jcarl what test number are u on ? And what's your list # ?



5003 and I'm below 160 on the list number


----------



## jjay449 (Aug 24, 2015)

Quick question. Throughout this thread I have seen people mention no news is good news. I'm currently on exam 5003 and completed all the steps in the process would it be okay to check back in with my investigator every so often or just let it be? Thank you


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2015)

lukgiel said:


> *So I spoke with some people today.  On the third day in the academy, you're given a sheet, you have 6 choices, each borough and EMD. You pick from fav to least fav. Some people pick EMD as first, and some have it as their second or third choice and most as the last choice. That there fills up the need for EMD. Unless they need more they will randomly pick people. You also have the choice to switch with a classmate, they do their best to accomodate and not put people who dont want it. If you're put into EMD randonly and want to leave, you can, they try not to hold you, even though they can delay your paperwork, but eventually you'll be switched to the road and they will fill your spot with someone who wants emd. So its not so bad for us, *


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2015)

I was thrown into EMD right from the academy, I find dispatch very confusing and failed the test a few time. They keep recyeclying me and refuse to put me on to the street. You would think that they would let the new staff to get some street experience and offer END to people who really want to be there. I get harrassed verbally by instructors and higher staff, treated to be fired and ETC! I put in for transfers to ANY station on the street and thet keep denying me and tell me that's it's due to staffing!  If I knew I would be treated like this, I never would of joined! I joined to be on the streets helping patients hands on, not over the phone.  The union reps don't do a damn thing for you!


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 24, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't that the catch of going into the January class? 2 yr EMD commitment?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2015)

My title is EMT, and I never signed anything that states that. I had to call Peggy becuse I never received my notice to start the academy and received it after I started. All Peggy asked me is would I be interesed, I said I can see if I like it and she told me that I can always trasfer out. I never would of signed anything thats says I wound be an EMD for two years. 

Thanks, 
Michael Glenn


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 24, 2015)

I see where ur coming from....hope it all works out man


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 24, 2015)

Glenn said:


> My title is EMT, and I never signed anything that states that. I had to call Peggy becuse I never received my notice to start the academy and received it after I started. All Peggy asked me is would I be interesed, I said I can see if I like it and she told me that I can always trasfer out. I never would of signed anything thats says I wound be an EMD for two years.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael Glenn


To be honest I'm surprised the kept u after failing the test multiple times it sucks that you're in this situation but I guess u just have to deal with it until you're able to transfer out , either that or find a new job I know a lot of the city hospitals are hiring


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2015)

I have always wanted to be an EMT then work to be a Paramedic for FDNY and that is why I signed on to this, All I want to do is work in ANY ambulance unit at this time. There is a another guy that they are receycling for the fourth time and treating him the same if not worse than me. we should of been on the streets already.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I see where ur coming from....hope it all works out man


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 24, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I have always wanted to be an EMT then work to be a Paramedic for FDNY and that is why I signed on to this, All I want to do is work in ANY ambulance unit at this time. There is a another guy that they are receycling for the fourth time and treating him the same if not worse than me. we should of been





Glenn said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it


be thankful bro there's dudes like me still waiting on the job and there's ppl that want the job but are not qualified I know where you're coming from tho


----------



## billwill (Aug 24, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I have always wanted to be an EMT then work to be a Paramedic for FDNY and that is why I signed on to this, All I want to do is work in ANY ambulance unit at this time. There is a another guy that they are receycling for the fourth time and treating him the same if not worse than me. we should of been on the streets already.



Quit FDNY and get another job on an ambulance...easy solution.


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Aug 25, 2015)

So apparently I heard from a boss that calls have already started going out for the September class. Anybody in here get called yet?


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Aug 25, 2015)

And what's the number for DCAS to check on where I'm at? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## JJ34 (Aug 25, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> And what's the number for DCAS to check on where I'm at? Any help would be appreciated



212-669-1357

Haven't heard anything about calls going out.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 25, 2015)

They are right next to my # haven't heard anything....I expect the calls to start end of next week


----------



## Miah Mars (Aug 25, 2015)

emtBnyc13 said:


> This is exactly the same letter that i received. You need to call dcas and get put back on the list...not fdny call dcas itself...you will have to write a letter asking to be put back on the list. I plan to reapply in September regardless. I never got a reason as to why i got skipped so many times either. Sucks but your not DQed.


I did call dcas, they directed me to call HR at FDNY, but I think I was supposed to write a letter to be put back on the list within 30 days of receiving that letter but my investigator just told me to wait it out so the HR told me only her supervisor can tell me why I was skipped and it's not easy to get a hold of the supervisor so I just gave up and plan on starting rt school in February. This is not worth it


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2015)

billwill said:


> Quit FDNY and get another job on an ambulance...easy solution.


I have always wanted to be an EMT then work to be a Paramedic for FDNY and that is why I signed and I would not be quitting. Private ambulance is not as good as the FDNY.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Glenn any Academy tips?


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I have always wanted to be an EMT then work to be a Paramedic for FDNY and that is why I signed and I would not be quitting. Private ambulance is not as good as the FDNY.


Privates suck !!!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Glenn any Academy tips?


Be early for all classes and study, you will get quized a lot!  The instructors are pretty cool, they try to work with you.  The physical training was pretty easy. 

Just listen, study and follow rules, you DO NOT want a writen up.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Privates suck !!!


Tell me about it, the Benifits and theres tons of transport for the elderly unless you work for a hospital then it's almost like the FDNY with the 911 calls.


----------



## jbrown4president (Aug 26, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Glenn any Academy tips?


Don't volunteer for EMD? lol


----------



## andres R (Aug 27, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Tell me about it, the Benifits and theres tons of transport for the elderly unless you work for a hospital then it's almost like the FDNY with the 911 calls.


 Good luck transferring from EMD..that will never happen. The only way is to get to medic basic or FF. Best bet is to know someone with eagles or bars on their shoulders (if you know what i mean)


----------



## andres R (Aug 27, 2015)

If you are waiting for calls ..keep waiting! They called me 4 days before the academy.


----------



## andres R (Aug 27, 2015)

Any medics waiting for exam #5004??


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 27, 2015)

andres R said:


> If you are waiting for calls ..keep waiting! They called me 4 days before the academy.


What was your list number and exam number ?


----------



## andres R (Aug 27, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What was your list number and exam number ?


I got hired on 2012. Forgot the list & exam number


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 27, 2015)

andres R said:


> Any medics waiting for exam #5004??



I am.


----------



## andres R (Aug 27, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> I am.


Any word on the next medic class? Have you done everything


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 27, 2015)

andres R said:


> Any word on the next medic class? Have you done everything



I've been told by multiple people that it's September 21st. Believe it's a class of 50. Yea, I've been done and just waiting for a while now.


----------



## Xerjak (Aug 28, 2015)

Can you take the promotional to firefighter after two years in dispatch?


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 28, 2015)

Xerjak said:


> Can you take the promotional to firefighter after two years in dispatch?


Yep u still have the title of emt


----------



## Xerjak (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok. I'd prefer to be out in the field but if that's an option then I may have to tough it out for two years...thank you.


----------



## MForest (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what they want your BMI to be under when going in for the medical?


----------



## naps89 (Aug 28, 2015)

MForest said:


> Does anyone know what they want your BMI to be under when going in for the medical?



It's all based on your height. You can google the BMI chart


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone got their letter for psych yet? (Test 5003)


----------



## MForest (Aug 29, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Anyone got their letter for psych yet? (Test 5003)


Yea I got mine two days ago for 9/12. I'm high 500's on 5003


----------



## Jcarl (Aug 29, 2015)

naps89 said:


> It's all based on your height. You can google the BMI chart



They want it to be 29.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 30, 2015)

Got switched back to outstanding


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> Got switched back to outstanding


Same here I think calls will start this week or next week


----------



## JJ34 (Aug 30, 2015)

I too am now outstanding again. When I get called in april, it was exactly 2 weeks before the class started. 

Just a note to anyone that wants to "defer". It means decline and you need to make sure you're on the DCAS and FDNY lists if you want the job after you decline the initial offer. After you're back on the list, make sure you do paperwork with your investigator!

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 30, 2015)

JJ34 said:


> I too am now outstanding again. When I get called in april, it was exactly 2 weeks before the class started.
> 
> Just a note to anyone that wants to "defer". It means decline and you need to make sure you're on the DCAS and FDNY lists if you want the job after you decline the initial offer. After you're back on the list, make sure you do paperwork with your investigator!
> 
> Good Luck to all!


What's your list # bro ?


----------



## JJ34 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What's your list # bro ?



86x . I differed April and July for education purposes.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 30, 2015)

So your gonna be like the 1st person on this forum to be called


----------



## ballzolight (Aug 30, 2015)

so when they say you are on a currently outstanding certification it's before the "call"?


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 30, 2015)

basically the pattern is outstanding, to not outstanding then back to outstanding right before calls. But only pay attention to that if theyre reasonably close to your #


----------



## ballzolight (Aug 30, 2015)

ohh ic, ok thanks for clearing that up mugs


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 30, 2015)

Just called DCAS (automated #). It says that I'm currently on the outstanding list. There are 1600 people on this list. The LAST number called was 1598.


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 30, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Just called DCAS (automated #). It says that I'm currently on the outstanding list. There are 1600 people on this list. The LAST number called was 1598.


U mean the last one certified no one on your list got called yet .. They are still on 4004 last one called was 1186.5 on 4004


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 30, 2015)

Good luck to all calls should be going out either this week or next week .. Fingers crossed hoping they reach past the 1300's


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Aug 30, 2015)

So I'm on outstanding certification that just means calls are going out soon?


----------



## Hunter118 (Aug 31, 2015)

If your number is within range of the last person appointed then yea u have a chance of being called


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Calls going out. My friend just got hers for the medic. Exam 5004.


----------



## Mugs89 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dope....looks like they're starting early unless they call the medics first


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 31, 2015)

Not sure. I'm a little nervous, since her list number is higher than mine, and I haven't heard ****.


----------



## ballzolight (Aug 31, 2015)

don't they normally finish off people from 4004 before going to the next exam? unless it's different for the medics


----------



## Zy2091 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I am list# 117X still waiting on the call for september's class and I have a quick question. My current EMT license expires at the end of September and will need recertification. Do I do that at the academy? Or what is my next step?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

Zy2091 said:


> Hey guys, I am list# 117X still waiting on the call for september's class and I have a quick question. My current EMT license expires at the end of September and will need recertification. Do I do that at the academy? Or what is my next step?


More than likely u need to be certified while in the academy until u actually recertify on the state test .. Contact your investigator


----------



## Zy2091 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> More than likely u need to be certified while in the academy until u actually recertify on the state test .. Contact your investigator


Thanks for the speedy response Hunter. Also I heard the last list number for August class was 1185, and I am 117X. Does this mean I got skipped because I haven't received a call/mail/email yet.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

Zy2091 said:


> Thanks for the speedy response Hunter. Also I heard the last list number for August class was 1185, and I am 117X. Does this mean I got skipped because I haven't received a call/mail/email yet.


Yea for whatever reason u were skipped idk why they skip ppl .. Were u cleared medically and handed in all the paper work u needed ? And are u currently on outstanding certification ?


----------



## Zy2091 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Yea for whatever reason u were skipped idk why they skip ppl .. Were u cleared medically and handed in all the paper work u needed ? And are u currently on outstanding certification ?


All my paperwork was in order and I was cleared medically. I didn't receive a letter to come in after the psych eval either so I am pretty sure I passed that. How do I check if I have outstanding certification? What do I should I do if I have outstanding status?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

Zy2091 said:


> All my paperwork was in order and I was cleared medically. I didn't receive a letter to come in after the psych eval either so I am pretty sure I passed that. How do I check if I have outstanding certification? What do I should I do if I have it?


Call DCAS


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Call DCAS


212 669 1357 DCAS number .. Did u contact ur investigator asking why u were skipped ? I really dk why they skip ppl


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 1, 2015)

It's most likely cause of the expiring certification. You would be a certified EMT for like a week in this academy. I don't think they'd allow that.


----------



## Zy2091 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> It's most likely cause of the expiring certification. You would be a certified EMT for like a week in this academy. I don't think they'd allow that.


If I get recertified, would they put me at the end if the list on 5004? Or will I still be able to get into academy this year? I can't wait another year.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> It's most likely cause of the expiring certification. You would be a certified EMT for like a week in this academy. I don't think they'd allow that.


Yea that could be it .. Best thing to do is contact your investigator an


Zy2091 said:


> If I get recertified, would they put me at the end if the list on 5004? Or will I still be able to get into academy this year? I can't wait another year.


u will most likely be in the academy when u have a updated cert but call your investigator see if u can get thru to them and call DCAS to see if you're on outstanding certification or not


----------



## Zy2091 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just found out from dcas automated line that I do have outstanding certification and I will call my investigator today. Thanks for your help Hunter.


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ya yo, honestly they should've given you a shot at July. Waiting is the worst, especially if it's another year. You were prolly to close to expiring for them.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

Zy2091 said:


> I just found out from dcas automated line that I do have outstanding certification and I will call my investigator today. Thanks for your help Hunter.


No prob bro if u do get a call let the board know


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2015)

andres R said:


> Good luck transferring from EMD..that will never happen. The only way is to get to medic basic or FF. Best bet is to know someone with eagles or bars on their shoulders (if you know what i mean)


UGH! Great


----------



## JJ34 (Sep 1, 2015)

Got the call. Sept 21 starts 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 1, 2015)

JJ34 said:


> Got the call. Sept 21 starts
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Sweet so we should all be getting calls this weekend


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 1, 2015)

has anyone got the call for the academy for list 4004? I was delayed by an appeal my list # is 112*, I received a call yesterday from the lady who is in charge of the academy saying the are making job offer calls today. Did any one get a call? let me know!


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 1, 2015)

JJ34 said:


> Got the call. Sept 21 starts
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


What's your list number?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 1, 2015)

would love to see someone from 5003 post that they received a call lol not gonna happen but would be awesome. good luck to all the guys and girls getting calls in the coming weeks. post uodates and when u get called to give us an idea.


----------



## JJ34 (Sep 1, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> What's your list number?



86x on 4004. Differed twice. 

What list number are we around for 4004?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Any details on class size and stuff?


----------



## tenfourems (Sep 1, 2015)

I am on exam 5003 list number 15* and I called DCAS and it said I am currently on an outstanding certification. what does this mean, and should I be concerned lol.


----------



## ems101 (Sep 1, 2015)

Everyone choose PM!! You'll thank me later.


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 2, 2015)

Got the call! Sept 21st #121X...offered both tours!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats bruh hope I'm up next !


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ull get ur call Hunter....we've waited long enough!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone else receive a call ?


----------



## acoustony (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey, does any one here remember if they got a confirmation email after they applied or do you get something after the filing period is over?


----------



## Kyle McLoughlin (Sep 2, 2015)

The filing opend today. (Exam 6003)


Figured I would go ahead and start the thread for this exam.


----------



## Kyle McLoughlin (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any advice to when filling out your app online if CEVO 3 is the same as EVOC?


----------



## acoustony (Sep 2, 2015)

Kyle McLoughlin said:


> Does anyone have any advice to when filling out your app online if CEVO 3 is the same as EVOC?


It's the same man. I called fdny a few weeks ago and confirmed it.


----------



## Kyle McLoughlin (Sep 2, 2015)

acoustony said:


> It's the same man. I called fdny a few weeks ago and confirmed it.


Did they say if it was specifically CEVO 3 or just CEVO in general because I have CEVO 2 and the place I got it from said the only difference is that CEVO 3 is just a newer version compared to CEVO 2.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 2, 2015)

Kyle McLoughlin said:


> Did they say if it was specifically CEVO 3 or just CEVO in general because I have CEVO 2 and the place I got it from said the only difference is that CEVO 3 is just a newer version compared to CEVO 2.



They said CEVO 3. You might want to call and double check. They probably told me that because it the newest version.


----------



## andres R (Sep 2, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Calls going out. My friend just got hers for the medic. Exam 5004.


Do you know her number? Did you spoke with your investigator?


----------



## box4life (Sep 2, 2015)

got the call finally,  doing the 7am session September 21st


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

box4life said:


> got the call finally,  doing the 7am session September 21st


What's your list number ?


----------



## box4life (Sep 2, 2015)

129x


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 2, 2015)

How many people are in 4003?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

box4life said:


> 129x


Man so close to me !! Did they give u a option on which class or was the pm class full ?


----------



## box4life (Sep 2, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Man so close to me !! Did they give u a option on which class or was the pm class full ?



damn whats your list #? yeah they gave me both options


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great then they obv still have a lot of openings I'm 136X might get a call tomorrow . Around what time did they call u ? I'm going on a flight to Miami tomorrow at 8 should land at 10 kinda nervous about missing the call lol


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 2, 2015)

I like your chances for tomm...im sure they'll leave a voicemail if you don't pick up


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> I like your chances for tomm...im sure they'll leave a voicemail if you don't pick up


What time did they call u mugs ?


----------



## Kyle McLoughlin (Sep 2, 2015)

acoustony said:


> They said CEVO 3. You might want to call and double check. They probably told me that because it the newest version.


What number did you call cause I just called the fdny ems number and they had no idea what CEVO is, only EVOC


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> What time did they call u mugs ?


930


----------



## tenfourems (Sep 2, 2015)

How many people are on exam 4004


----------



## box4life (Sep 2, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Great then they obv still have a lot of openings I'm 136X might get a call tomorrow . Around what time did they call u ? I'm going on a flight to Miami tomorrow at 8 should land at 10 kinda nervous about missing the call lol


they called me at 11:30am and i missed the call lol just call back no biggie, you have a real good chance of getting it with  that number good luck man


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 2, 2015)

box4life said:


> they called me at 11:30am and i missed the call lol just call back no biggie, you have a real good chance of getting it with  that number good luck man


Thanks bro appreciate it ! Fingers crossed


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 2, 2015)

Btw, 1444 #s on the 4004 list


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

box4life said:


> they called me at 11:30am and i missed the call lol just call back no biggie, you have a real good chance of getting it with  that number good luck man


Did they happen to leave u a voice mail when u missed the call ?


----------



## box4life (Sep 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Did they happen to leave u a voice mail when u missed the call ?


yeah


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 3, 2015)

I found out what happened to me, I was disqualified for my "weight" then won my appeal, but FDNY forgot to tell DCAS that I was qualified so they passed my # 

hopefully I find out if i'll be joining you guys by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone get a call today ??


----------



## acoustony (Sep 3, 2015)

i just got a missed call from that fdny number that you cant call back. I literally just filed yesterday. Can someone clarify why they called? Probably to just tell me that filing is open right?


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 3, 2015)

andres R said:


> Do you know her number? Did you spoke with your investigator?



She was in the low 100's. Mine is lower. Didn't call my investigator. The last time I did when I freaked because she got the medical letter before I did, she said not to worry that my letter was already in the mail, and I had it a day or so later. I may give a call tomorrow if I don't hear anything.


----------



## Boooooooooom (Sep 3, 2015)

Heyyy guys I just have a quick question for anyone done with the process. I just relized I forgot all my DCAS info (username ad password!). I was just wondering if ill ever need to log into my account again? I currently have my list number, will I ever need to log in again for future steps? Thank you.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

Boooooooooom said:


> Heyyy guys I just have a quick question for anyone done with the process. I just relized I forgot all my DCAS info (username ad password!). I was just wondering if ill ever need to log into my account again? I currently have my list number, will I ever need to log in again for future steps? Thank you.


Got the call !! While in Miami haha .. List #1369


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Got the call !! While in Miami haha .. List #1369


Were you still able to pick?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Were you still able to pick?


Yea I was offered either class


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Yea I was offered either class


That's a good sign. Hopefully they get into exam 5003


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 3, 2015)

They prolly will get to 5003 at this rate


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sweet. I'm pretty low on the list so we'll see.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 3, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Sweet. I'm pretty low on the list so we'll see.


Hey what list number are you on 5003?


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 3, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Hey what list number are you on 5003?


9x but I'm definitely "lower" considering the people that miss things or have to reschedule and stuff like that.


----------



## naps89 (Sep 3, 2015)

If you can pick, take the night tour. Trust me


----------



## Jcarl (Sep 3, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> I found out what happened to me, I was disqualified for my "weight" then won my appeal, but FDNY forgot to tell DCAS that I was qualified so they passed my #
> 
> hopefully I find out if i'll be joining you guys by today or tomorrow.



How many re weigh ins did you get?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

for the ppl that got the call did they mention anything about emailing anything ? I was told everything was coming in the mail


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 3, 2015)

The offer letter n everything else comes n the mail...ur n the night tour?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh ok just making sure I heard him correctly , yea I went for the pm class .. Going to metro tech this Tuesday .. And fort totten for uniform fitting Friday


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 3, 2015)

U got pm class mugs ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ya I'm pm...can't function n the morning


----------



## Xerjak (Sep 4, 2015)

I wonder what number they'll get too... I'm 41X, so not anytime soon. I heard they might do a dispatch only class in october?


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anybody else on here get called?


----------



## JJ34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Whats in the packet that gets mailed to me?


----------



## tenfourems (Sep 4, 2015)

anyone hear anything about a November class?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

How many classes are there? Whens the next one? 
(i know it can always change, but whats the pattern of when the classes are?)


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 4, 2015)

Basically one for each season...the next one is prolly February


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 4, 2015)

what are the chances they do 3 classes in a row like they did January,February,March 2015? That would be great to get this 5003 list rolling like they did with 4004. Someone mentioned a November academy on here...any truth to that statement?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 4, 2015)

tenfourems said:


> anyone hear anything about a November class?


where did you hear this from bro


----------



## tenfourems (Sep 4, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> where did you hear this from bro


I heard from an instructor. He said it's a possibility. I was just wondering if anyone else had heard any rumors like that. He said some private ems companies are going under and FDNY is trying prepare for that because they cover like 20% of EMS jobs so they pushing classes through. Idk how much truth is in it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 4, 2015)

tenfourems said:


> I heard from an instructor. He said it's a possibility. I was just wondering if anyone else had heard any rumors like that. He said some private ems companies are going under and FDNY is trying prepare for that because they cover like 20% of EMS jobs so they pushing classes through. Idk how much truth is in it


oh aright that would be cool. I guess we will hear about that some time soon if that happens. keep us updated dude


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 4, 2015)

To all still waiting on the call or the process try not to think about it so much they will get to u .. Stay in shape and out of trouble hand in all your paper work ect and be honest your time will come , best of luck to all


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 4, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> 9x but I'm definitely "lower" considering the people that miss things or have to reschedule and stuff like that.


Cool  I'm 18*


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Oh ok just making sure I heard him correctly , yea I went for the pm class .. Going to metro tech this Tuesday .. And fort totten for uniform fitting Friday


U mean the week of the 14th?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> U mean the week of the 14th?


The 8th I believe and the 11th I could be wrong tho I was so excited and was on the beach , correct me if I'm wrong kinda lost site of everything I may have to call back


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 5, 2015)

I just remember he said Tuesday metro tech at 11 30 ... Do u have the same date ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 5, 2015)

My days start on the week of the 14th, not this coming week...don't remember the specifics wrote it down somewhere...I think the letter will have everything


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 5, 2015)

Do u remember if it was a Tuesday or not at metro ?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ya I think the 15th


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 5, 2015)

Who else that got the call was assigned to be at metro on Tuesday ? For addional paperwork and id's


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ok he prob told me the 15th then and I heard him wrong Ima just call him back to make sure


----------



## jbrown4president (Sep 5, 2015)

He said 15th on the beach for IDs!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 5, 2015)

jbrown4president said:


> He said 15th on the beach for IDs!


Lol ha yea see ya there


----------



## jayman33 (Sep 5, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the attendance policy while in the academy? How strict are they with missing a day or two? What about being late? I know this is an academy and its pretty strict, but just wondering the exact policy for absences. Would appreciate any info


----------



## ems101 (Sep 5, 2015)

jayman33 said:


> Can anyone tell me the attendance policy while in the academy? How strict are they with missing a day or two? What about being late? I know this is an academy and its pretty strict, but just wondering the exact policy for absences. Would appreciate any info


Oh boy you sound like trouble already.. But let me just start by saying that if you're on time, you're late & if you are late the whole class will wait for you to show up. You guys do everything as one big team which means no person left behind. As far as attendance goes; you're expected to show up everyday in full uniform and clean shaven for duty. If this is what your heart really desires then you will make every attempt to follow the rules and play along. Give it your all, and good luck!


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 6, 2015)

Guys I just applied for the FDNY EMS civil service test. After I submitted payment I clicked continue and nothing happened. I X'd out of the window and restarted it, selected the test, clicked "agree and continue" and went to payment information again and I got this message:

"You have already applied for this exam.
You cannot take the same exam more than once.
Please use the Review/Continue Exams in Progress or
View Status and Summary of Completed Exams links to
view the exams you have taken."

I did not even do the "Education and Experience Test"

What do I do?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 6, 2015)

You can edit it I believe


----------



## billwill (Sep 7, 2015)

Do we know what was the last number they called for September? Think they will get into 5003?


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't think they're finished calling.


----------



## andres R (Sep 7, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I don't think they're finished calling.


 They can call on friday! Even better if people gets to Metrotech late, they can DQ and call you!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 7, 2015)

For those who got the call who is going to metro tech on the 15th ?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm sure it's here somewhere... But how is the psych like? What do I expext? Do I need to dress up again ?


----------



## jbrown4president (Sep 8, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I'm sure it's here somewhere... But how is the psych like? What do I expext? Do I need to dress up again ?


what you wear reflects the respect and admiration you have for this Job and department. It's up to you.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 8, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I'm sure it's here somewhere... But how is the psych like? What do I expext? Do I need to dress up again ?


I just wore a polo and slacks totally up to u , u won't get automatically hired for being in a suit lol then again u don't want to go there looking like a clow either so I just kept it in between


----------



## Bluestripe (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in the teens on 5003 will let you know if I get a call


----------



## Bluestripe (Sep 8, 2015)

I got the call


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 8, 2015)

No kidding maybe I have a shot then doubtful but who knows


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 8, 2015)

Blue stripe you really got the call!?!


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 8, 2015)

What class did you pick?


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> I'm in the teens on 5003 will let you know if I get a call


Were you able to pick AM or PM?


----------



## Bluestripe (Sep 8, 2015)

I defered until the next academy which they said is scheduled for FEB


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 8, 2015)

Wish there were more people from 5003 on here to let us know how far they get on our list. Can't wait for february


----------



## billwill (Sep 8, 2015)

wow next academy no for another 6 months!!! terrible!!!


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 8, 2015)

I know someone in the 30's on 5003 that got called today late afternoon


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think they'll have an academy before February. It's so long in between. We'll have to wait and see


----------



## svr69 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just signed up tonight but I've been reading for a while now. Thanks for all the great info. I am on the list for exam 5003, and was happy to read that they are calling from my group. My list # 31X, no call yet, but also not holding my breath that they will get to it. All my paperwork was in order and physical and psych completed.  Does anyone know how many number get called for a class? Thanks


----------



## naps89 (Sep 8, 2015)

The academy bridging the September and February classes is for people who were previously assigned to EMD who now have to do the TOP class, from what i was told today


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 8, 2015)

How is everything Naps? Finishing up?


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 9, 2015)

Where do I get the hazmat certification?


----------



## emtjw32 (Sep 9, 2015)

Any information on when an upcoming 24 hour HazMat Operations course (29 CFR 1910.120(q)(6)(ii)) will be offered in the NJ/NY/PA area? I am trying to earn the certification hours before Sept 22, any information is appreciated.


----------



## 5508 (Sep 9, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> I know someone in the 30's on 5003 that got called today late afternoon


Were they able to select their class? like AM or PM? or were they just put into a class?


----------



## 5508 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry that was rude of me to just jump in. Hey guys I'm new on this forum, but have been following it for a little while now. I figured we needed some more 5003 guys to keep it going. I'm on the 5003 test and i'm in the 80's on the list.I'll obviously let everyone know when and if i hear anything for this class or the next.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 9, 2015)

5508 said:


> Sorry that was rude of me to just jump in. Hey guys I'm new on this forum, but have been following it for a little while now. I figured we needed some more 5003 guys to keep it going. I'm on the 5003 test and i'm in the 80's on the list.I'll obviously let everyone know when and if i hear anything for this class or the next.


Good to have another 5003 guy that's a little ahead of me. Keep us update bro. Welcome haha


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

5508 said:


> Were they able to select their class? like AM or PM? or were they just put into a class?



Believe he had a choice


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah I'm 18* on the list so doubtful they get that high in September but feb seems like a lock


----------



## 5508 (Sep 9, 2015)

I just heard from a friend of mine that has a good friend who works in metro tech that i wont be getting in till February. So i guess they stopped calling, or they're gonna stop sometime soon. BUT who knows exactly. So good luck to everyone ahead! hope the best!


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes I need the hazmat class as well.

On another note LMC is requiring "hazmat awareness certificate" is this the same thing or different?


----------



## nacholibre27 (Sep 10, 2015)

hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I'm on 5003 with the whole process completed. list # in the 160's. I'm trying to stay out of trouble in every way but I had a brain fart at work and was caught on my phone while driving the ambulance which I don't do. I just got a write up and my supervisor said not to let it happen again. is this something that my investigator has to be informed of?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 10, 2015)

nacholibre27 said:


> hey guys. I'm new to the forum. I'm on 5003 with the whole process completed. list # in the 160's. I'm trying to stay out of trouble in every way but I had a brain fart at work and was caught on my phone while driving the ambulance which I don't do. I just got a write up and my supervisor said not to let it happen again. is this something that my investigator has to be informed of?


No it's not only thing that u have to tell them about are tickets , MVA's , Arrests , change in address , change in job ect , stay out of trouble u are under their microscope now


----------



## nacholibre27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> No it's not only thing that u have to tell them about are tickets , MVA's , Arrests , change in address , change in job ect , stay out of trouble u are under their microscope now


yeah I'm definitely doing my best to stay free of trouble. thanks for the reply


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 11, 2015)

Just got off the phone with my investigator and a December academy may happen.


----------



## billwill (Sep 11, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Just got off the phone with my investigator and a December academy may happen.


 I am going to pray to the EMS gods all weekend!!!! If anyone else hears this please let us know


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 11, 2015)

Just got the offer letter in the mail


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 11, 2015)

Do we know if the September class is full yet?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Most likely, they started calls last Monday.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 11, 2015)

Does clean shaven mean we have to shave our mustache also ?


----------



## Bluestripe (Sep 11, 2015)

Question - what do you take home bi weekly in the academy and then after the academy


----------



## MForest (Sep 12, 2015)

Exam#5003
List# high 500's

I received my letter for my medical exam yesterday but I had to reschedule it becasue it was scheduled on a day that I work and I'm unable to take off with that little of notice. When I emailed CID asking to reschedule it and told them the days I work but I'm not sure if they'll take note of that when rescheduling me. Has anyone been able to reschedule their medical exam more than once?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 12, 2015)

Find a way...rescheduling is messy...for them there's not much incentive to cater to ur schedule


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 13, 2015)

I know I can't be the only one, but has anyone just straight up not have an investigator contact them back? I'm not hounding this woman, but a phone message and email about a week apart, and now 4 days later completely unanswered.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 13, 2015)

When do we find out about our psych results?


----------



## jbrown4president (Sep 13, 2015)

You'll only find out if there's a problem. No news is good news!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 14, 2015)

What are the upcoming academies that are confirmed? Obviously 1 in sept. but people have been saying december? What are the upcoming ones?


----------



## DannyDare (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey, I'm in the 50's on 5003. I got a call from an investigator today asking if there have been any recent changes in employment or any recent arrests. Did anyone else get this call?


----------



## andres R (Sep 15, 2015)

DannyDare said:


> Hey, I'm in the 50's on 5003. I got a call from an investigator today asking if there have been any recent changes in employment or any recent arrests. Did anyone else get this call?



He wants to make sure you can make it to this class! Sometimes people DQ at the last minute! Just have your phone ready to answer


----------



## andres R (Sep 15, 2015)

mattchew said:


> What are the upcoming academies that are confirmed? Obviously 1 in sept. but people have been saying december? What are the upcoming ones?


Definitely not in December! Maybe January or February. Too many classes going on right now ( TOP,PTOP,MUPS) But stay away of trouble ( Speeding tickets,getting fired , arrest)


----------



## andres R (Sep 15, 2015)

For those who are starting the academy next week . Keep your mouth SHUT! Learn to listen and follow commands, Shave & follow the Uniform polices. Don't be late and don't called out sick! Remember.. 3 strikes and you are out! They don't care ! And MAKE WAY ! Good luck!


----------



## andres R (Sep 15, 2015)

mattchew said:


> When do we find out about our psych results?


They won't tell you! If they do, that means you failed! Good luck


----------



## andres R (Sep 15, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> I know I can't be the only one, but has anyone just straight up not have an investigator contact them back? I'm not hounding this woman, but a phone message and email about a week apart, and now 4 days later completely unanswered.



Remember you are not the only one who is getting investigated! Your investigator may have up to 10 people. And they do FF,EMT,Paramedic & fire inspectors. Make sure you have all the paperwork ready. Good luck


----------



## andres R (Sep 15, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Question - what do you take home bi weekly in the academy and then after the academy


You will be making more money at the academy! ( about 1000- depending on your tax status) once you are out of the academy. you are going to be broke! ( pension,union dues,tax). And you are getting paid biweekly


----------



## DannyDare (Sep 15, 2015)

andres R said:


> He wants to make sure you can make it to this class! Sometimes people DQ at the last minute! Just have your phone ready to answer


Thanks


----------



## ndtyank49 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys i'm a 5003 guy list number 69x. Figured i'd join up now. I had my physical back in June but haven't heard anything for my intake yet, am I being paranoid or should I just sit back and keep waiting?


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 16, 2015)

They'll call you. Hold on tight bud


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 16, 2015)

Make sure you have all of your paperwork ready!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 16, 2015)

hold on tight they will get to u the entire process is a hurry up and wait game


----------



## ems101 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll be seeing you new guys the last couple of days of our academy be prepared for a lot of stress! It's a great academy tho, you'll have a lot of fun! Good luck and keep your head in the books!


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

see everyone in the academy monday, who ever made it, i finally got the call on the 12th! ill be in 7-3


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Question - what do you take home bi weekly in the academy and then after the academy



i heard it was $860.


----------



## ems101 (Sep 17, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> i heard it was $860.


PM class gets night diff which makes a little bit of a difference


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> How many re weigh ins did you get?



sorry man just saw this, i got 2 reweighs they give you 30 days to lose the weight after the initial medical, then if you dont make that you have to appeal your weight, then they give you 1 more chance, its such a pain in the balls. i finally got the call on 12th ill be in the academy starting monday. It doesnt matter how muscular you are they dont care they just look at #s, Im 5'8 205 , go to the gym every day and im a life time hockey player, I can say im pretty in shape... I was 210, and i was still to heavy. if you are 5'8 and  shorter then want you to be around 198.


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

ems101 said:


> PM class gets night diff which makes a little bit of a difference



yeah thats true, doesnt matter how you slice it, $31,000 isn't alot of money


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 17, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> yeah thats true, doesnt matter how you slice it, $31,000 isn't alot of money


Don't expect to get rich in Ems lol I was hearing about them negotiating new contracts tho who knows


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> see everyone in the academy monday, who ever made it, i finally got the call on the 12th! ill be in 7-3



What test and list # were you? ( if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if they've reached 5003?
If so, what # are they on (approximately)?


----------



## Xerjak (Sep 17, 2015)

They did reach 5003 I believe. I think someone on here who was on 5003 and was in the 30s was contacted. Don't know how much further than that they got.


----------



## billwill (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont think they made it over 40 on list 5003. Hopefully they have a December academy and get up to ~250!


----------



## Xerjak (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm 41X. So no idea when they'll call but it looks like its going to be a while.


----------



## billwill (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah you will probably be in next september or April if you are lucky


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

When are the classes throughout the year? (usually)


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

billwill said:


> Yeah you will probably be in next september or April if you are lucky



During the physical, the investigator who spoke to the whole auditorium said that most of us will be in by Feb. 2016. Maybe there is a chance?


----------



## billwill (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchew said:


> During the physical, the investigator who spoke to the whole auditorium said that most of us will be in by Feb. 2016. Maybe there is a chance?



Put your list number in your profile signature so everyone knows what number you are....


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

billwill said:


> Put your list number in your profile signature so everyone knows what number you are....



Correction, it was during the INTAKE INTERVIEW, NOT the Physical


----------



## Jcarl (Sep 17, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> sorry man just saw this, i got 2 reweighs they give you 30 days to lose the weight after the initial medical, then if you dont make that you have to appeal your weight, then they give you 1 more chance, its such a pain in the balls. i finally got the call on 12th ill be in the academy starting monday. It doesnt matter how muscular you are they dont care they just look at #s, Im 5'8 205 , go to the gym every day and im a life time hockey player, I can say im pretty in shape... I was 210, and i was still to heavy. if you are 5'8 and  shorter then want you to be around 198.



They want me at 230 I'm 6,2


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchew said:


> What test and list # were you? ( if you dont mind me asking)


i was off list 4004 112x my understanding is they are either almost through 4004, or done with it. this is what dcas told me.


----------



## billwill (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchew said:


> During the physical, the investigator who spoke to the whole auditorium said that most of us will be in by Feb. 2016. Maybe there is a chance?



I hope he was right but that doesnt make much sense if you look at the numbers... I will break it down assuming next academy is not until January/Feb:

September 2015: Up to 5003 List #40
January/Feb 2016:   ~ #'s 40 - 250
April 2016:            ~#'s 250 - 450
August/Sept 2016: ~450 - 700


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> They want me at 230 I'm 6,2



yeah they use the old school BMI, they dont account for muscle mass and stuff kinda sucks.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

billwill said:


> I hope he was right but that doesnt make much sense if you look at the numbers... I will break it down assuming next academy is not until January/Feb:
> 
> September 2015: Up to 5003 List #40
> January/Feb 2016:   ~ #'s 40 - 250
> ...



interesting... How many people are in 1 academy (day + night)?


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

and everyone who is waiting for a call off 5003, its probably going to take a 6 months to a year. from your PAT to get that academy call. I did my PAT 10/2014 and got called this month. even with all my appeals for the weight dcas told me they were only 80 people past my #


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchew said:


> interesting... How many people are in 1 academy (day + night)?



there is 150 people in this academy coming monday 75 BLS 75 ALS also a portion of the academy is going to EMD (Dispatch) as stated in the offer letter.


----------



## billwill (Sep 17, 2015)

Do EMT's do ALS as well? or is that only a paramedic thing?


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

billwill said:


> Do EMT's do ALS as well? or is that only a paramedic thing?



2 EMTs on a Bus and 2 Medics on a bus, EMTS do not do any ALS in NYC


----------



## Xerjak (Sep 17, 2015)

When I was in my my PAT, they told us 12 months, which would have been around the April class. My investigator told me a similar amount of time.

So there is some hope if so many people have made the same estimate!


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just hope they have a December class!


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 17, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> 2 EMTs on a Bus and 2 Medics on a bus, EMTS do not do any ALS in NYC


I saw that only ppl in the am class has in their offer letter that half the class will be assingned to emd cos on my offer letter it didn't say that I'm in the pm class


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I saw that only ppl in the am class has in their offer letter that half the class will be assingned to emd cos on my offer letter it didn't say that I'm in the pm class



Oh well that sucks for me


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got my medical for sept 22.


----------



## ems101 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not sure about the medic basic program but for the EMS academy there will be a class of 120 NOT 75.. 60/ day and 60/night.


----------



## Jcarl (Sep 17, 2015)

How long does the whole weight Appel process take?


----------



## ndtyank49 (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Just got my medical for sept 22.


When was your intake/physical?


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 18, 2015)

Did anyone answer the question on how much the take home pay is after all the taxes union dues pension etc after graduation 1st year of being a FDNY EMT? And it's biweekly checks?

Thanks


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 19, 2015)

Which set of pants do we wear to orientation ? Anyone know ??


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 19, 2015)

How long do we wait for our first check? is there a little delay?


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Which set of pants do we wear to orientation ? Anyone know ??


my letter said a "portion" would be emd


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> my letter said a "portion" would be emd


Really ? That wasn't mentioned in my letter I met a girl in the am class and it was in hers must've been a error on their part , do u know which pair of pants we wear to orientation ?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mugs89 said:


> How long do we wait for our first check? is there a little delay?


I'm sure it's a pay period delay just like anywhere else


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Really ? That wasn't mentioned in my letter I met a girl in the am class and it was in hers must've been a error on their part , do u know which pair of pants we wear to orientation ?


I only got 5 pairs of pants and there all the same so ima just wear one of those


----------



## ems101 (Sep 19, 2015)

All the pants they gave you should be the same type. And there's about a 3 week delay before you get your first check. The city works a week behind.


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 19, 2015)

Not even cargo pants right? Their navy? Can wear own navy EMT cargo pants?


----------



## ems101 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol if you do that you'll get chewed out so fast in front of everyone! You can't wear anything that's not issued to you by them.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 19, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Lol if you do that you'll get chewed out so fast in front of everyone! You can't wear anything that's not issued to you by them.


So what about direct deposit ? Is that handled during orientation ? And do we have to bring sweats still that was mentioned in the letter and a white shirt ? Even tho we were issued that ?


----------



## ems101 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ehh the sweats are for PT but we didn't wear those at all- we wore shorts& you're always supposed to wear a white t under your uniform shirt and black socks at all times. And you're not allowed to have direct deposit while in the academy you'll receive pay checks.


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 19, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> How long does the whole weight Appel process take?



It took them 5 months to START my appeal process. The u get a final reweigh date


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 19, 2015)

adamNYC said:


> Did anyone answer the question on how much the take home pay is after all the taxes union dues pension etc after graduation 1st year of being a FDNY EMT? And it's biweekly checks?
> 
> Thanks



I was told it's about $860-$900


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 19, 2015)

ems101 said:


> I'm not sure about the medic basic program but for the EMS academy there will be a class of 120 NOT 75.. 60/ day and 60/night.




Oooooo my investigator must of been mistaken then


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 19, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> It took them 5 months to START my appeal process. The u get a final reweigh date



**then


----------



## mr6890 (Sep 20, 2015)

ems101 said:


> Ehh the sweats are for PT but we didn't wear those at all- we wore shorts& you're always supposed to wear a white t under your uniform shirt and black socks at all times. And you're not allowed to have direct deposit while in the academy you'll receive pay checks.



they gave us sweats and shorts so Im a little confused I gotta ask tomorrow


----------



## ems101 (Sep 20, 2015)

mr6890 said:


> they gave us sweats and shorts so Im a little confused I gotta ask tomorrow


Don't worry about it too much.. You probably won't be wearing that attire until like a week after you've been in the academy and they'll let you know which one to wear.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 20, 2015)

Do we have to wear our cap to Orientation ? It doesn't say in the letter


----------



## Mugs89 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm just wearing what the letter says to wear.


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 21, 2015)

Good luck to those starting. Still unsure why I got skipped over. A friend with a higher list number than mine is in today. Still haven't heard a word from my investigator who apparently was on vacation, but never got a return call from the other person I spoke to at CID who said they were gonna pull my folder and call me back to let me know what the deal was. Bummer.


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Sep 21, 2015)

How do we find out what list number they got up too?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 21, 2015)

I have my medical tomorrow. How is the process like? What should I be expecting? All I know is that it is a very long day. More information will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 21, 2015)

damn $900 biweekly? I make $500/weekly at a private doing 50 hours/week. For FDNY is it what 40 hours a week? at least i wont have to work as much. Anyone know about how overtime works at FDNY?


----------



## Samien Bissessar (Sep 21, 2015)

I am on list 5003, just got my PAT appointment, its for 10/3. My list number was #97x.



adamNYC said:


> Anyone know about how overtime works at FDNY?


Yeah, it comes across the CAD, it'll say OT at station XX, contact station Supervisor at xxxx to pick up.
At least that's the way it came across when I did my rotations on Lutheran's trucks. This was back in 08/13-01/14, don't know if it's changed.


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 21, 2015)

gotta love LMCs new uniforms since they NYU now


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey everyone, new to the forum but been following for a little while. I'm on the list for 5003 list #3XX


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 21, 2015)

Samien Bissessar said:


> I am on list 5003, just got my PAT appointment, its for 10/3. My list number was #97x.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it comes across the CAD, it'll say OT at station XX, contact station Supervisor at xxxx to pick up.
> At least that's the way it came across when I did my rotations on Lutheran's trucks. This was back in 08/13-01/14, don't know if it's changed.


Yeah it still works that way if you want ot you will get it there's tons available!! I see it on the CAD all the time


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 22, 2015)

When is the class that's finishing up now supposed to graduate. And based on past practices, what number do you guys think they will get up to for February academy if they stopped in the 30s for 5003. Thanks and good luck to u guys going into this academy


----------



## EMS402 (Sep 22, 2015)

Heyy im #107X on 5003, should I be expecting to take this PAT on 10/3? I haven't got a letter yet


Samien Bissessar said:


> I am on list 5003, just got my PAT appointment, its for 10/3. My list number was #97x.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it comes across the CAD, it'll say OT at station XX, contact station Supervisor at xxxx to pick up.
> At least that's the way it came across when I did my rotations on Lutheran's trucks. This was back in 08/13-01/14, don't know if it's changed.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 22, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> When is the class that's finishing up now supposed to graduate. And based on past practices, what number do you guys think they will get up to for February academy if they stopped in the 30s for 5003. Thanks and good luck to u guys going into this academy



Went to my medical today. From what the instructors were saying, there is a lot of hearsay about POSSIBLY a class that just started (09/21/15) and the February class. The instructor also stated that they go through 500 people to make a list for 120. Also, he stated that there might be a class because the mayor might want a full class to go to dispatch. That is what i heard TODAY from the medical. Just gotta keep your fingers crossed that there will be a class between now and feb.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 22, 2015)

Think u got a typo there..r u saying there possibly will be a class between now and February for a class just going to dispatch ?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 22, 2015)

Not for a class JUST going to dispatch. But APPARENTLY there will be a lot of people going to dispatch.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 22, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Think u got a typo there..r u saying there possibly will be a class between now and February for a class just going to dispatch ?


And yes, typo  
not a full class.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 22, 2015)

mattchew said:


> And yes, typo
> not a full class.


OK cool so hopefully they have a class around December


----------



## Samien Bissessar (Sep 22, 2015)

EMS402 said:


> Heyy im #107X on 5003, should I be expecting to take this PAT on 10/3? I haven't got a letter yet


The PAT letter was dated 9/17. Don't know when it was mailed, but I'll safely assume that you should be getting it by this week's end.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 23, 2015)

So glad I'm not stressing over getting the call anymore u guys will get the job if u hand in all paper work and stay out of trouble and medically cleared also a FYI if u changed ur job or get laid off/ fired let your investigator know IMMEDIATLEY I know someone that got the call then got denied for not informing them about a job change .. Good luck to u all


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

Does anyone know how the promotional works? How does the civil service credit work


----------



## billwill (Sep 23, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Does anyone know how the promotional works? How does the civil service credit work



You have to be an FDNY employee and put in 2 years before being promoted. Rumor is the promo will be spring/summer of 2016. If you are list #6*7 you may miss the opportunity and have to wait till the next one. I am #28* and I think I even have a shot to miss the promo too...


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> So glad I'm not stressing over getting the call anymore u guys will get the job if u hand in all paper work and stay out of trouble and medically cleared also a FYI if u changed ur job or get laid off/ fired let your investigator know IMMEDIATLEY I know someone that got the call then got denied for not informing them about a job change .. Good luck to u all



Then I'd really like to know why number got skipped over. Had all my paperwork done (told so by investigator), made the weight at the first time I had to re-weigh, and never got anything else. I've placed numerous calls and emails to my investigator, and CID with no return at all. Hopefully I get the next one, but I'm not sure when the next PTOP class goes in.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

No


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

billwill said:


> You have to be an FDNY employee and put in 2 years before being promoted. Rumor is the promo will be spring/summer of 2016. If you are list #6*7 you may miss the opportunity and have to wait till the next one. I am #28* and I think I even have a shot to miss the promo too...



I thought that as long as you're on the list you can take the promo. But you just gotta wait two years. (don't mind my last post that says "no")


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 23, 2015)

You have to work at least one day after leaving the academy to be eligible for promo


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 23, 2015)

This is taken straight from the DCAS site for "promotion to firefighter" for 2011 
ELIGIBILITY TO TAKE EXAMINATION: This examination is open to each employee of the Fire Department of New York who on the first date of the computer-based test: 
(1) holds a permanent (not provisional) appointment in or appears on a Preferred List (see Note, below) for the title of Emergency Medical Specialist - EMT or Emergency Medical Specialist - Paramedic; or 
(2) holds a permanent (not provisional) appointment in or appears on a Preferred List (see Note, below) for the title of Supervising Emergency Medical Specialist and is on an eligible list for Firefighter Exam No. 6019 or 6506 or on a Special Military List for Firefighter, Exam No. 2043 in existence on or after July 22, 2009; and
 (3) is not otherwise ineligible
 (Note: A "Preferred List" is a civil service list which is only for certain former permanent incumbents of the eligible title who have rehiring rights.) If you do not know if you are eligible, check with your agency’s personnel office. You may be given the test before we verify your eligibility. You are responsible for determining whether or not you meet the eligibility requirements for this examination prior to submitting the application. If you are marked “Not Eligible,” your application fee will not be refunded and you will not receive a score.


----------



## jbrown4president (Sep 23, 2015)

Mike your paperwork is stuck in BHS call them


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 23, 2015)

billwill said:


> You have to be an FDNY employee and put in 2 years before being promoted. Rumor is the promo will be spring/summer of 2016. If you are list #6*7 you may miss the opportunity and have to wait till the next one. I am #28* and I think I even have a shot to miss the promo too...


List #6x7? Where do u get that random number from. If you're out of academy foe just one day before FILING you're good. I am also pretty sure of you're on exam 5003, you are eligible to.take test. FILING will be in summer 2016..WRITTEN TEST in fall 2016..list spring 2017..and would have to wait til 2018 to get in..some of us would be early 2019


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 23, 2015)

jbrown4president said:


> Mike your paperwork is stuck in BHS call them



Will they talk to me or just redirect me to cid? I'll be pretty pissed if that's all this was and missed the class because of it.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 23, 2015)

When does the july.class graduate? Sometime this week?


----------



## billwill (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure what the mean by "preferred" is a minority priority hire... So basically you Gatta be hired before taking the promo. By list "#6**" I mean that is Mattchew list # in his signature. Being in the 600's you most likely won't be in the academy until summer 2016. That's what' I meant


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Dr hopeful where did you hear that information regarding the next exam?


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 24, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Then I'd really like to know why number got skipped over. Had all my paperwork done (told so by investigator), made the weight at the first time I had to re-weigh, and never got anything else. I've placed numerous calls and emails to my investigator, and CID with no return at all. Hopefully I get the next one, but I'm not sure when the next PTOP class goes in.


Try to get in touch with Peggy Quinn as to why u were skipped not sure what her number is but she's head of investigations


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 24, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> You have to work at least one day after leaving the academy to be eligible for promo


False u can take the promo test on the fire day u are appointed on the job which is your orientation date and u need 2 successful years in Ems to be appointed to fire


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 24, 2015)

Really!? You're 100 percent on that hunter?


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Try to get in touch with Peggy Quinn as to why u were skipped not sure what her number is but she's head of investigations



Some people told me not to call her directly.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree with hunter the preferred list is for eligible rehires which means you were EMS left and are getting rehired you need two years after your appointed not on the list. Also if your too old you can't be promoted from what I understand


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 24, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Also if your too old you can't be promoted from what I understand



That is not true.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 24, 2015)

Really there's no age limit for suppression as a promotion? There is to get on from a civil service list. Where did you hear there is no age limit?


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 24, 2015)

The age cutoff is 29


----------



## RUMCEMT (Sep 24, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> That is not true.



I don't know know who told you that but they are wrong I see your the same age as me and according to dcas we are too old. Below is from the last promotion notice. Would have been great if we could.

AGE REQUIREMENT: Pursuant to Section 54 of the New York Civil Service Law and Section 15-103 of the Administrative Code, you must be at least 171⁄2 years of age by the end of the application period and, except as noted below, you must not have reached your 29th birthday by the beginning of the application period to be eligible to take this examination. However, you must have reached your 21st birthday to be eligible for appointment. 


Exceptions to the Age Requirement:


Candidates who took Firefighter, Exam Nos. 6019 and 6506 must not have reached their 36th birthday by the

beginning of the application period to be eligible to take this examination.


Candidates on Special Military Lists for Firefighter, Exam No. 2043 in existence on or after July 22, 2009, must not have reached their 36th birthday by the beginning of the application period to be eligible to take this examination.


All persons who were engaged in military duty as defined in Section 243 of the New York State Military Law (including candidates on the lists noted above) may deduct from their actual age the length of time spent in such military duty up to a maximum deduction of six years.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> False u can take the promo test on the fire day u are appointed on the job which is your orientation date and u need 2 successful years in Ems to be appointed to fire



So everyone that filed for exam 5003 Is eligible I'm almost positive. They can file for the exam late. It states that in the notice of exam for the last promo to fireman. But if you're 29 or over by the first day of month or last day of the month of filing you're too old


----------



## billwill (Sep 25, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> So everyone that filed for exam 5003 Is eligible I'm almost positive. They can file for the exam late. It states that in the notice of exam for the last promo to fireman. But if you're 29 or over by the first day of month or last day of the month of filing you're too old



Thats 100% false


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

I've heard that, as long as you're on the list waiting to get called, you can still take the promotional. Obviously you can't get the job until you put in your two years, but you're still eligible to take the test. That's what i've been told.


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't want to go against what you're saying, but ive heard that you have to be a member of fdny. Possibly being in academy they'll let you file for it.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I don't want to go against what you're saying, but ive heard that you have to be a member of fdny. Possibly being in academy they'll let you file for it.



Nah its okay. We just gotta see when the test comes out I guess


----------



## EMS402 (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there someone I can call and talk to about my status in the process? I'm almost 100% certain 
I should of got the letter for my PAT. I'm worried maby someone messed up and forgot to send it, or it was lost ect. I really don't want to have to wait for another list number. Is there a number i can call?

Test 5003
List #107X


----------



## Jcarl (Sep 26, 2015)

EMS402 said:


> Is there someone I can call and talk to about my status in the process? I'm almost 100% certain
> I should of got the letter for my PAT. I'm worried maby someone messed up and forgot to send it, or it was lost ect. I really don't want to have to wait for another list number. Is there a number i can call?
> 
> Test 5003
> List #107X



Call the number you called to get on the provision list then ask them to transfer you to investigations. They will help you. Also maybe they haven't got to you yet.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 26, 2015)

billwill said:


> Thats 100% false


Haha what part of it do you claim to be "100% false guy"


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 26, 2015)

billwill said:


> Thats 100% false


Do your research pal..you clearly just took the test and didn't know all the details to the process..


----------



## ems101 (Sep 26, 2015)

OKAY. Technically, you have to be a member of the FDNY to apply for the promotional and the cutoff is 29 for both, open competitive and promotional. Guys, that first day you go for orientation you're all sworn in as members of the FDNY, but this doesn't mean you will all pass the academy. So, I think it will be solely up to the chief or captain of the BOT to let you apply or not. Think about it.. You apply for a promotion but the test may not be a couple of months after you're supposed to graduate (If you graduate). At that point all you'll be doing is causing confusion for DCAS and FDNY.


----------



## Hunter118 (Sep 27, 2015)

During our orientation we were told technically we can file for fire promo if the test was out obv if u fail the academy u would be terminated from the list , secondly to be eligible to take the fire promo u cannot have reached your 29th bday during the date of the exam unless u served in the military .. No u cannot apply for promo if ur on any open competitive lists and have NOT been appointed the filing period comes out in 8/16 .. I'm currently in the academy and they discussed this already for us .. If ur hell bent on getting into fire thru Ems in the academy they don't make a big deal about it but once ur assigned ur station KEEP YOUR MOUTH CLOSED . It's your business


----------



## jjay449 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for heads up Hunter! You mentioned the filing for promo comes out in August?


----------



## billwill (Sep 28, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Do your research pal..you clearly just took the test and didn't know all the details to the process..


You said if you are on list 5003 then you are eligible to apply to the promo... that is 100% false. So maybe you should do your research and not give people false hope that are not ganna be hired in time to file for the promo. I may be one of them who just misses the cutoff.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Sep 28, 2015)

You can file late for the promo..read the notice of exam for exam 2500..and aren't u list 18x..you'll be in February so what are u talking about


----------



## Paramediclopez911 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys, new to this forum. I'm on exam number 5004 list number 10x. I really thought I was going to be in the September 21 class, but never got called. Does anyone know people still waiting to get called? Thanks any help is highly appreciated!


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 30, 2015)

Paramediclopez911 said:


> Hey guys, new to this forum. I'm on exam number 5004 list number 10x. I really thought I was going to be in the September 21 class, but never got called. Does anyone know people still waiting to get called? Thanks any help is highly appreciated!



Yep, me. I was 8x on the list, and didn't hear anything. Hoping for the next class. I've tried to get in touch with my investigator and CID directly to see if anything was missing, or something holding me up. Nothing back from them. Someone had mentioned here that there was a possibility that when I had to go get re-weighed that my info never made it to wherever it was supposed to go to get me off the medical restriction. Let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## Paramediclopez911 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Yep, me. I was 8x on the list, and didn't hear anything. Hoping for the next class. I've tried to get in touch with my investigator and CID directly to see if anything was missing, or something holding me up. Nothing back from them. Someone had mentioned here that there was a possibility that when I had to go get re-weighed that my info never made it to wherever it was supposed to go to get me off the medical restriction. Let me know if you hear anything.


So you're also a medic correct? I'm hearing March is the next academy bro. I called my investigator a week before the class started and they told me am still being reviewed. I guess there's more medics applying for FDNY.


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 30, 2015)

Paramediclopez911 said:


> So you're also a medic correct? I'm hearing March is the next academy bro. I called my investigator a week before the class started and they told me am still being reviewed. I guess there's more medics applying for FDNY.



Yea, I'm a medic also. I haven't heard anymore. There were only 131 on our list, and I know people that a higher list number than mine got hired. Where did you hear March. I heard early next year from a few different places. Including at the intake. If I hear anymore, I'll keep it updated here.


----------



## billwill (Oct 1, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Yea, I'm a medic also. I haven't heard anymore. There were only 131 on our list, and I know people that a higher list number than mine got hired. Where did you hear March. I heard early next year from a few different places. Including at the intake. If I hear anymore, I'll keep it updated here.


So you guys are medics on the EMT list?? Or are you talking about a different list than 5003?


----------



## Paramediclopez911 (Oct 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> So you guys are medics on the EMT list?? Or are you talking about a different list than 5003?


Yes, exam number 5004.


----------



## Eric Miller (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm sure this has been answered, but what should I wear to my drug test and physical agility test?


----------



## ndtyank49 (Oct 2, 2015)

Eric Miller said:


> I'm sure this has been answered, but what should I wear to my drug test and physical agility test?


whatever you would wear to the gym.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 3, 2015)

I just spoke to a buddy and he said that you can take the promo once you get your ODA. 
And he said the test comes out august 2016, not sure if its 100% true or not.


----------



## billwill (Oct 3, 2015)

What is ODA?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 3, 2015)

billwill said:


> What is ODA?


I Believe it is, Original Date of Appointment.

Its the day your investigator calls you for the academy


----------



## Mugs89 (Oct 4, 2015)

Date of Appointment would be your first day aka Orientation


----------



## billwill (Oct 4, 2015)

Sweet. All good things! Can't wait for the day! Doubtful I have a shot atFebruary  academy sitting at #28x but who knows..


----------



## Jcarl (Oct 4, 2015)

billwill said:


> Sweet. All good things! Can't wait for the day! Doubtful I have a shot atFebruary  academy sitting at #28x but who knows..



Who was the last number to be called for 5003?


----------



## billwill (Oct 4, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Who was the last number to be called for 5003?


It was around 30


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 4, 2015)

Any rumors of a class before february? What number do guys who are on the job or in the academy think they'll get up to.fill 120 or70..However big this class will be


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys...considering FDNY for about a year now. Im about to get my EMT Cert and have some questions maybe you guys can answer..

1.) Is there a residency in FDNY??? Do I have to live in NYC or even NY state. Can I live in Jersey or maybe even PA???

2.) Does FDNY Pay for a paramedic program??? Is so, do they have their own program or do they just reimburse you to go through another agency/school?? Is it hard to get into paramedic if you start as an EMT???

3.) Is there lots of OT? Is it capped at 35%???

4.) How much is longeivity and meal money worth on the annual level???

5.) How do I apply? By phone or by test? How long does it take to get in???

thanks...


----------



## Xerjak (Oct 5, 2015)

1) As an EMT in the FDNY you do NOT need residency. For other positions you need it.

2) From what I've heard, you can go through Medic school through the FDNY but apparently you are required to stay with the FDNY as a paramedic for 3 years if you go that route, otherwise you will have to pay that back

5) You apply online through the DCAS website. I believe you just missed the last application period so you'll have to wait until August/September of 2016. From the point of application it seems like it can take anywhere between 1-2 years from that point. Typically 1.5 years it looks like.

I'm just a candidate myself though so I'm only answering based on my very limited knowledge, others can clarify or correct me here.


----------



## Jcarl (Oct 6, 2015)

For you guys and gals in the Acadmy what is PT like? How long are the runs and are they group or timed and is that graded?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 6, 2015)

I heard there might be a January class? Anyone else heard the same ?


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 6, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> For you guys and gals in the Acadmy what is PT like? How long are the runs and are they group or timed and is that graded?


PT isn't bad on the first day u do a timed run after that it's sorta at your own pace but they do push u its a lot of running and some strength training like push-ups squats v ups ect .. Just don't give up and be the guy that drops and ends up going to the hospital , start working out now if u don't


----------



## Jcarl (Oct 6, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> PT isn't bad on the first day u do a timed run after that it's sorta at your own pace but they do push u its a lot of running and some strength training like push-ups squats v ups ect .. Just don't give up and be the guy that drops and ends up going to the hospital , start working out now if u don't



Thank you I do work out now I was just curious. I'm waiting for the letter to Appel my weight now


----------



## billwill (Oct 6, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I heard there might be a January class? Anyone else heard the same ?



Definitely January or February. There are some rumors about a very small EMD class in December too


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 6, 2015)

billwill said:


> Definitely January or February. There are some rumors about a very small EMD class in December too



Oh alright because I was talking to someone down at metro and they said there's gonna be a January but no February . so Idk. Just curious to see if anyone else heard anything


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 6, 2015)

guys pray for a january class haha that one month makes a huge difference, i cant sit around anymore man. any rumors u guys get, let em fly on here. gives all of us something to look forward to haha. come on January class!


----------



## jjay449 (Oct 6, 2015)

Same here bud. The waiting is rough. As I mentioned before, my investigator brought up a possible December academy. We have to just wait and see


----------



## tenfourems (Oct 8, 2015)

I've been medically cleared since June and I'm from 5003 list number 15*, will I ever need to go back for another medical since its been a while since I was cleared, or am I good until I get called?


----------



## Jcarl (Oct 8, 2015)

tenfourems said:


> I've been medically cleared since June and I'm from 5003 list number 15*, will I ever need to go back for another medical since its been a while since I was cleared, or am I good until I get called?



Good for a year


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 9, 2015)

So im about to get certified and am still in testing but it ill be soon that im an EMT. - In Pennsylvania that is.

What steps do I take to make it into FDNY??? Can I apply by phone or is it civil service test only??? How do I get reciprocity for NY before applying??? And do I need REMAC???


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 9, 2015)

BTW - If I was to get the job, I plan on living in PA at first since there is no residency and commuting everyday. I know its alittle crazy but 31k to start is gonna be a struggle.

Questions...1.) How long does it take to get accepted into FDNY's paramedic program??? 
2.) Is it ran by the FDNY or do they just pay for school and reimburse you and you go on ur own time???


----------



## Woodenspoon (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry to step away from the hiring process topic. Maybe this should be in a different thread...but has anyone heard that FDNY is staffing the Marine Units with EMT's now?


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 12, 2015)

Woodenspoon said:


> Sorry to step away from the hiring process topic. Maybe this should be in a different thread...but has anyone heard that FDNY is staffing the Marine Units with EMT's now?



They have been for a while, there a special medical specific boat. 

http://www.jems.com/articles/print/...fdny-s-ems-boats-bring-state-art-care-pa.html


----------



## Tvel207 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to this thread but am from the 5003 list, my number is 207 was wondering if anyone knows if I have a good shot at the January/February class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 12, 2015)

Any news about a december dispatcher class? And TVEL207..I'd say you have a good shot.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Oct 12, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this thread but am from the 5003 list, my number is 207 was wondering if anyone knows if I have a good shot at the January/February class



You should have a good shot I'm not that much lower than you and I was told I should make that class


----------



## svr69 (Oct 13, 2015)

i'm 319 on 5003, what do you guys think my chances are for Jan/Feb? really hoping I don't have to wait until April.


----------



## Tvel207 (Oct 13, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> You should have a good shot I'm not that much lower than you and I was told I should make that class


What is your number


----------



## Tvel207 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've been seeing stuff about being "outstanding" in the list by DCAS can someone explain what this means


----------



## EMS402 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone. Just giving a heads up to people near my number that I just got a letter for October 25th for the agility, its at 8:00am. I'm on list 5003 list#107*.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Oct 13, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> What is your number


18*


----------



## EMS402 (Oct 13, 2015)

Now for everyone that already did the PAT. I know what the test consists of, but do they weigh you on this day (BMI)?  Or is that done at the Medical? i'm 5'5 170 lbs, am I in trouble?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Oct 14, 2015)

They weigh you at the medical. Not sure as I'm 6'3 and had to be 230.4


----------



## billwill (Oct 14, 2015)

svr69 said:


> i'm 319 on 5003, what do you guys think my chances are for Jan/Feb? really hoping I don't have to wait until April.


Most likely you will be in April. I'm 28x and pretty sure there's no chance for January


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 14, 2015)

they usually go through 200-250 to get 120, so it all depends what number they stopped at on exam 5003, then well know what they'll get up to.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Oct 15, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> they usually go through 200-250 to get 120, so it all depends what number they stopped at on exam 5003, then well know what they'll get up to.



They stopped in the 30's


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 17, 2015)

Next class is in February


----------



## Tvel207 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Next class is in February


Where did you hear that from? Reliable source?


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 19, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> Where did you hear that from? Reliable source?


Yea I'm currently in the academy now n that's what they said


----------



## Woodenspoon (Oct 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Next class is in February





Tvel207 said:


> Where did you hear that from? Reliable source?





Hunter118 said:


> Yea I'm currently in the academy now n that's what they said



Not to hype anyone up...Don't know how true this is...I've heard 3rd party that an instructor said a November Academy. My Friends, Friend who is on EMS for a while now has also heard November.


----------



## Tvel207 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Yea I'm currently in the academy now n that's what they said


You don't happen to know when they may start making calls do you? I know this academy ends in November, do you think they will wait until January to make calls?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 19, 2015)

Woodenspoon said:


> Not to hype anyone up...Don't know how true this is...I've heard 3rd party that an instructor said a November Academy. My Friends, Friend who is on EMS for a while now has also heard November.



I thought the guys that went EMD will be going to fort totten to fulfill their ems academy 10 weeks. I hope your friends friend is right man. That would be awesome. Anybody else who has heard this from anyone who is "in the know". thanks


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 19, 2015)

the guys that went EMD in past classes**


----------



## Mugs89 (Oct 20, 2015)

The "November Academy" is most likely the EMD class from earlier this year, they're doing the academy now.


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 20, 2015)

Woodenspoon said:


> Not to hype anyone up...Don't know how true this is...I've heard 3rd party that an instructor said a November Academy. My Friends, Friend who is on EMS for a while now has also heard November.


False that's the jan class that went straight to emd they started today


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 20, 2015)

Woodenspoon said:


> Not to hype anyone up...Don't know how true this is...I've heard 3rd party that an instructor said a November Academy. My Friends, Friend who is on EMS for a while now has also heard November.


False that's the jan class that went straight to emd they started today


Tvel207 said:


> You don't happen to know when they may start making calls do you? I know this academy ends in November, do you think they will wait until January to make calls?


DK bud they usually call 3 weeks ahead just sit tight they will get to u if and when they need u


----------



## MForest (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm high 500's on exam 5003. I had to reschedule my medical in mid September and was told that when there's the next medical date that I'd get a letter but haven't received anything yet. I've called CID a couple of times to confirm this and they have my info and said they don't know when the next date will be. I thought my recheduled medical would be soon after I asked to reschedule it. Could it be delayed becasue there's currently an academy?


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 22, 2015)

MForest said:


> I'm high 500's on exam 5003. I had to reschedule my medical in mid September and was told that when there's the next medical date that I'd get a letter but haven't received anything yet. I've called CID a couple of times to confirm this and they have my info and said they don't know when the next date will be. I thought my recheduled medical would be soon after I asked to reschedule it. Could it be delayed becasue there's currently an academy?


No two separate things the medical is at HQ academy is in queens . Check up on that to ensure that they have u for a reschedule , that's why if u can by all mean don't reschedule anything u only delay your process and screw yourself


----------



## Hunter118 (Oct 22, 2015)

MForest said:


> I'm high 500's on exam 5003. I had to reschedule my medical in mid September and was told that when there's the next medical date that I'd get a letter but haven't received anything yet. I've called CID a couple of times to confirm this and they have my info and said they don't know when the next date will be. I thought my recheduled medical would be soon after I asked to reschedule it. Could it be delayed becasue there's currently an academy?


They will get to u tho your medical will be with the next batch of list numbers can take up to a month or so


----------



## MForest (Oct 22, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> They will get to u tho your medical will be with the next batch of list numbers can take up to a month or so


Ok thanks for the response. I'll try to call again today. 

Has anyone received a medical notice recently?


----------



## billwill (Oct 22, 2015)

Had my medical back in July... Hoping to get in the next academy or latest in April 2016... list #28X


----------



## Woodenspoon (Oct 22, 2015)

Does anyone know when the results will be delivered from the recent September Test?


----------



## billwill (Oct 22, 2015)

Woodenspoon said:


> Does anyone know when the results will be delivered from the recent September Test?



Probably February/march 2016


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 25, 2015)

any news? anybody know what number they've called up to for physicals?


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone know the FDNY EMS 401k percentages? 50% up to 6% or is it better or worse?

Also, is the pension at 50% of base OR base + OT and shift differential and meal money???

Thanks


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 25, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> any news? anybody know what number they've called up to for physicals?



Friend of mine had his last month or so, and he was in the 500's.


----------



## EMS402 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yea so after taking the agility they gave me a packet and told me to call on Tuesday for my results. They were telling other people if they pass/failed but told me to call on Tuesday.  Does this mean I failed it? Please be honest


----------



## EMS402 (Oct 25, 2015)

The packet is in a envelop


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 25, 2015)

EMS402 said:


> The packet is in a envelop


Nobody gets told whether they pass or not..maybe a "good job" or something. You got the packet. Call when they said to call..and they'll tell you whether u passed or not..good luck


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Friend of mine had his last month or so, and he was in the 500's.



No I know they're definitely into the 1200s..was just looking to see if they called everyone on the list already. Guess we don't have a legit updated number. It's cool. Thanks. Hurry up february!


----------



## ndtyank49 (Oct 28, 2015)

list number 78x here just did my intake. Letting people know where fdny is at on list 5003.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Oct 31, 2015)

anybody hear anymore rumors about the next class? january? february? good luck to the guys and girls in the academy now


----------



## MForest (Oct 31, 2015)

I have my medical on Wednesday the 4th. Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back for that? Or do you not get results at all and after that you just wait for the call to go into the academy?


----------



## Jcarl (Oct 31, 2015)

MForest said:


> I have my medical on Wednesday the 4th. Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back for that? Or do you not get results at all and after that you just wait for the call to go into the academy?



Like 2-3 weeks


----------



## MForest (Oct 31, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Like 2-3 weeks


Ok good. What is the suggested attire for the medical? Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Jcarl (Oct 31, 2015)

MForest said:


> Ok good. What is the suggested attire for the medical? Thanks for the quick response



I always wear business attire like khakis and button down shirt... No tie or anything to fancy. I just always try to look nice when I go down to metro tech


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 31, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> I always wear business attire like khakis and button down shirt... No tie or anything to fancy. I just always try to look nice when I go down to metro tech



Same with me. You want to look professional. I wore khakis and a polo shirt.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 31, 2015)

MForest said:


> I have my medical on Wednesday the 4th. Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back for that? Or do you not get results at all and after that you just wait for the call to go into the academy?



Quick advice. Make sure you get there early so you can start early. Also, when you are done with one station, be sure you go to the next one. You don't want to stand around because there are a lot of "stations" for you to get through. The x-ray was the longest for me because of all the waiting. 

good luck mate.


----------



## ndtyank49 (Nov 1, 2015)

MForest which list are you on and whats your list number?


----------



## MForest (Nov 1, 2015)

ndtyank49 said:


> MForest which list are you on and whats your list number?


I'm on 5003 and my list number is in the high 500's. I'm behind though because I had to reschedule my medical. My original medical was for mid September and now my reschedule is for this Wednesday, November 4th


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 1, 2015)

cant go wrong with button down and khakis. so no news on a january academy? I guess February is set in stone then.


----------



## MForest (Nov 1, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> cant go wrong with button down and khakis. so no news on a january academy? I guess February is set in stone then.


That's when the next academy for emts is rumored to be? How far in advance do they call you to let you know? I don't think I'll make the winter acady but I think I have a chance to make the spring one


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 2, 2015)

MForest said:


> That's when the next academy for emts is rumored to be? How far in advance do they call you to let you know? I don't think I'll make the winter acady but I think I have a chance to make the spring one


If it started in February it wouldn't graduate til early to mid may. So class after that would start in may or July. It usually went. .January. .April..July..October..
Who knows dude. Hopefully someone will hear something soon. And supposedly they call you 2 weeks before the class starts to offer you employment IF your number is close


----------



## brice0908 (Nov 4, 2015)

First time posting, list number 11**. Just wondering, does anyone know if they will hire everyone off list 5003 before beginning to hire from the new exam?


----------



## Xerjak (Nov 4, 2015)

brice0908 said:


> First time posting, list number 11**. Just wondering, does anyone know if they will hire everyone off list 5003 before beginning to hire from the new exam?


Judging by the previous posts on here, they go through each list before going on to the next. So I'm on 5003, they did not start contacting people from 5003 with positions until those on the previous list were contacted. Although I'm sure there were people from the previous list that were delayed for one reason or another and are still in the running. So just because you're high on the list, doesn't mean they'll skip you and go to the next one.


----------



## Herroo50 (Nov 4, 2015)

List #28*

Physical, Backround, Psych and Medical all passed and finished. Was told from my investigator last week that files are being pulled and reviewed for the next class. Word is next TOP class is scheduled for January but also hearing February


----------



## MForest (Nov 4, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> List #28*
> 
> Physical, Backround, Psych and Medical all passed and finished. Was told from my investigator last week that files are being pulled and reviewed for the next class. Word is next TOP class is scheduled for January but also hearing February


Hey, I just took my medical today and the guy Frank said the next class will be in February. My list number is in the final 500's and if everything comes back ok with my medical I'm done with the process as well. One bummer is that I have to come back in a month weighing 5 lbs less. I'm in pretty good shape, just stocky- I feel that BMI is a poor way to judge your physical health but you have to work with it I guess


----------



## Mikef19 (Nov 4, 2015)

MForest said:


> Hey, I just took my medical today and the guy Frank said the next class will be in February. My list number is in the final 500's and if everything comes back ok with my medical I'm done with the process as well. One bummer is that I have to come back in a month weighing 5 lbs less. I'm in pretty good shape, just stocky- I feel that BMI is a poor way to judge your physical health but you have to work with it I guess



5 pounds isn't bad at all. I dropped almost 25 in 30 days and made it. I have a friend who is a personal trainer, and a former college wrestler, so he put me on a diet and basic workout regiment which worked great. If anyones interested:

Drink- water, and that's it. And drink a lot of it. You want to be pissing often, and pissing clear. If you need to sneak a cup of coffee, make it black. I'm not a big coffee guy, so it wasn't a big deal.

Food- Breakfast: Option 1) Fiber Cereal (i found that fiber one was real good and tasted great.) Splash of almond milk, and a banana. 
                           Option 2) 2 egg whites and 1 whole egg omelet. I usually either sprinkled a little turkey meat, onion or spinach. Banana with that also. They are great snacks because they fill you. But only one a day. 
           Lunch: Turkey sandwich, with a slice of cheese (doesn't matter which, and you can always leave it off) on whole grain (not whole wheat). I also used to layer on a piece of lettuce and some onion on it. If you're currently working on an ambulance, don't forget the gum. Side spinach salad with cut up broccoli or peppers. 
           Dinner: Grilled chicken is your friend. Other proteins to mix in either a tuna steak, salmon, or any other fresh fish. You can also roast these. Little bit of lemon on top. Small helping of brown rice on the side, roast some veggies also. I also used to drizzle a little sirach sauce for some flavor. Very little sodium in that, but don't overdo it. 
          Snacks- snack early and often. You want to stay full, so little bits of food here and there. Carrot sticks, apples, no fat string cheese (limit these) and nuts with no salt. I always use to keep a bag of mixed almonds and peanuts in my pocket at all times. 

To me, the biggest thing was getting into a routine. Get up in the morning, do your breakfast. Then i would hit the gym or whatever workout I was doing. Come home, prep lunch. Dinner I usually had done already because it was easier to grill up a ton of chicken early in the week, make some boil in bag rice and just reheat it. 

For a workout, nothing crazy weight lifting or anything. I would do usually somewhere around an hour or so on a treadmill, or about a 7-10 mile bike ride. In addition to that some very light weight stuff with dumbbells, and light weight squats. Don't forget push up and sit ups as well. 

You gotta stay dedicated to it, no cheating at all. No joke, I dropped 8 pounds in the first week. 

Good luck.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 5, 2015)

I also heard today that the next academy will be early January, coming from someone who is in the academy now. So if your investigator said they are reviewing files then that makes sense. if anybody hears anything post it up here. good luck guys


----------



## Mikef19 (Nov 5, 2015)

Even if the next class is January, nobody will hear anything until December sometime.

Frank was pretty right on with everything that he told me, I'd believe him.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Even if the next class is January, nobody will hear anything until December sometime.
> 
> Frank was pretty right on with everything that he told me, I'd believe him.



yeah wed still have to wait til late december to find out about january. Frank also told my group that we would be in for september..lol that didnt happen. its all hear say. we'll know when we get a phone call i guess


----------



## RUMCEMT (Nov 6, 2015)

MForest said:


> Hey, I just took my medical today and the guy Frank said the next class will be in February. My list number is in the final 500's and if everything comes back ok with my medical I'm done with the process as well. One bummer is that I have to come back in a month weighing 5 lbs less. I'm in pretty good shape, just stocky- I feel that BMI is a poor way to judge your physical health but you have to work with it I guess


Hey just an FYI you can go any day to reweigh if in two weeks your down enough weight to and weigh in and they will clear your weight.


----------



## MForest (Nov 6, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Hey just an FYI you can go any day to reweigh if in two weeks your down enough weight to and weigh in and they will clear your weight.


Yea that's what I'm going to do, thanks for the heads up. The latest I can go in is December 4th but I'm planning on going in the day before thanksgiving lol. I think I can make it by then


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 6, 2015)

Currently in the academy now for all u guys waiting next class is Feb ! I recommend if u can take Tour 3 , instructors are awesome .. plus u get night diff on your checks and they offer u OT when you're tour 3 it's a win win situation


----------



## billwill (Nov 6, 2015)

Feb is soooo far away....


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Currently in the academy now for all u guys waiting next class is Feb ! I recommend if u can take Tour 3 , instructors are awesome .. plus u get night diff on your checks and they offer u OT when you're tour 3 it's a win win situation



Kid in the a.m class was told by instructors that a new class was coming in january 11. I hope thats the truth lol but who knows


----------



## FDNYEMT (Nov 6, 2015)

Even with the next class in feb., what # do you guys think they`ll get up to?
I've heard that they go through 300 just to get a class of 120 or 150.


----------



## MForest (Nov 6, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Even with the next class in feb., what # do you guys think they`ll get up to?
> I've heard that they go through 300 just to get a class of 120 or 150.


Yea I heard the same. So what number on 5003 did they stop at for the September academy?


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think they stopped in the 20's


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 7, 2015)

How does the whole going through 300 to get a class of 120 work? People defer and or get dq


----------



## FDNYEMT (Nov 7, 2015)

ive heard, both. defer and/or dq. some people might not want the job because they found a different job by now. and some people might not have lost enough weight by the time its their # or people may just have a delay.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 8, 2015)

So they should get up into the early 300s To get 120? How's the academy going for you guys in it now


----------



## billwill (Nov 9, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> So they should get up into the early 300s To get 120? How's the academy going for you guys in it now



you really think they will get that high??? Im 28X and spoke to my investigator last week. She didnt mention that I should be ready or any indication that I had a shot at Jan/Feb


----------



## EMS402 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys just updating you all and hopefully help people near my number get a idea of where they are at. I'm on list 5003, #107*. I took the PAT on October 25th, and now I have the intake interview on November 25th.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 9, 2015)

billwill said:


> you really think they will get that high??? Im 28X and spoke to my investigator last week. She didnt mention that I should be ready or any indication that I had a shot at Jan/Feb


i hope so bro. what did your investigator say to you when you called?


----------



## billwill (Nov 10, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> i hope so bro. what did your investigator say to you when you called?



Not much at all... Said next class is scheduled for January/Feb. I tried to ask what my chances were to get in that class but she didnt give me any kind of hint. So i guess no one really knows haha... just have to wait and see.


----------



## billwill (Nov 10, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> i hope so bro. what did your investigator say to you when you called?


what list # are you? hopeful?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 10, 2015)

billwill said:


> what list # are you? hopeful?


140s


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey guys , does anyone know how to restore yourself to the list ? I was offered the academy in September but was unable to take it but I am able to in Jan , investigator said I need to restore myself to the list. If anyone has any info I would appreciate it , thanks


----------



## Mikef19 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think you have to do that directly through DCAS. I'd give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Hey guys , does anyone know how to restore yourself to the list ? I was offered the academy in September but was unable to take it but I am able to in Jan , investigator said I need to restore myself to the list. If anyone has any info I would appreciate it , thanks



hey man yeah u gotta call dcas. so your investigator mentioned a january academy?


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 12, 2015)

No he said the next time the calls go out, just assumed it was jan.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> No he said the next time the calls go out, just assumed it was jan.


oh aright, i wish the investigators would just tell us when the next class is, maybe once december comes around theyll have a better feel as to when the class will be. Hopefully we get a call last week of december, nice little christmas present. if the class is in january.


----------



## MForest (Nov 12, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> oh aright, i wish the investigators would just tell us when the next class is, maybe once december comes around theyll have a better feel as to when the class will be. Hopefully we get a call last week of december, nice little christmas present. if the class is in january.


After you complete the medical do they confirm and let you know that all you have to do now is wait for the call? Do they send something in the mail or call you?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 12, 2015)

MForest said:


> After you complete the medical do they confirm and let you know that all you have to do now is wait for the call? Do they send something in the mail or call you?



theyll mail you your results of the medical, like your blood work, cholesterol and all that. but they NEVER tell you if you passed any part of the process, you wait for your psych letter if you didnt get that yet, and u just wait. I've been done since early july and ive been waiting ever since. thats how it goes for everyone. for the academy, i believe they call you to offer you employment when they get up to your number. I am hoping that I will be in that position within the next 2 months lol good luck


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 13, 2015)

For people who are In the academy. Do investigators send out letters to current employers before being called for the academy?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> theyll mail you your results of the medical, like your blood work, cholesterol and all that. but they NEVER tell you if you passed any part of the process, you wait for your psych letter if you didnt get that yet, and u just wait. I've been done since early july and ive been waiting ever since. thats how it goes for everyone. for the academy, i believe they call you to offer you employment when they get up to your number. I am hoping that I will be in that position within the next 2 months lol good luck



You can call the medical office they will tell if your cleared medically


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 15, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> You can call the medical office they will tell if your cleared medically


If u don't hear back ur good.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 15, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> You can call the medical office they will tell if your cleared medically


If u don't hear back ur good.


----------



## MForest (Nov 15, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> If u don't hear back ur good.


Ok good. I took my medical almost two weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet


----------



## FDNYEMT (Nov 16, 2015)

People keep mentioning and recommending taking the night academy. Why? What are the benefits of the night class?


----------



## Xerjak (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm just a candidate myself, but you do get night differential (more pay, although I don't know how much). Good instructors as well I heard but I wouldn't really know whether they're better or not than other instructors.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 16, 2015)

anybody hear anything about a January academy? files are being supposedly being reviewed, so maybe this January academy is in motion


----------



## ndtyank49 (Nov 17, 2015)

list number 78x here got my medical on the 26th


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 17, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> anybody hear anything about a January academy? files are being supposedly being reviewed, so maybe this January academy is in motion


If I had to put money on either jan or feb I'd say jan


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 17, 2015)

Jk start date is jan 11


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 17, 2015)

Next academy is January 11th? Is that true or an assumption


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 17, 2015)

True


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 17, 2015)

True. Heard the same thing a week or two.ago from a buddy of mine who is in the academy and said the instructors told him Jan 11. Hopefully phone calls right after christmas


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 17, 2015)

That's great news! What list number do you think they'll reach?


----------



## MForest (Nov 17, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> True. Heard the same thing a week or two.ago from a buddy of mine who is in the academy and said the instructors told him Jan 11. Hopefully phone calls right after christmas


When would the next one after that be? April?


----------



## Jcarl (Nov 17, 2015)

Haven't gotten any letter in the mail yet about being able to Appel my dq for my weight. It's been 2 months so far


----------



## MForest (Nov 17, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Haven't gotten any letter in the mail yet about being able to Appel my dq for my weight. It's been 2 months so far


When you went back to be reweighed how much did you miss it by?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

MForest said:


> When would the next one after that be? April?


Usually its April, then July then September then January again. but it could change every year. Hopefully everything works out


----------



## billwill (Nov 18, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Usually its April, then July then September then January again. but it could change every year. Hopefully everything works out


Over or under list number 250 for January?


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 18, 2015)

Depends on how many dq and deferals there are I guess


----------



## billwill (Nov 18, 2015)

Im trying to decide if I should reach out to my investigator and ask about my chance of getting into January or should I just wait till Christmas?


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was eager to call my investigator also, but I'm going to wait until the first week of December to call and wish a happy holidays and ask for any updates.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

I wanna say if they've called up to 30 on our list. Usually they call close to 300..so I'd say u have a good shot bro..fingers crossed..I'm still worried I'm gonna be that guy who gets the notorious random "skip" and not get called. I hope not. Give them a call today and see if they think u have a shot at this next class..then call again 2 weeks from now. Know what I mean? Can't hurt


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 18, 2015)

Depending on class size if there's going to be 120 to a class like normal groups then they usually get through 250-300 numbers it all depends not everyone that applied still wants the job .. Some fail or give up on the process or got called for pd Fire instead .. U all will get your call it's not hard getting on with the Ems division as long as ur turned all of your documents in that was requested of u , didn't get into any accidents since meeting your investigator .. Or have a expired or soon to be expired EMT card , Good luck to all .. Stop stressing yourselves lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Depending on class size if there's going to be 120 to a class like normal groups then they usually get through 250-300 numbers it all depends not everyone that applied still wants the job .. Some fail or give up on the process or got called for pd Fire instead .. U all will get your call it's not hard getting on with the Ems division as long as ur turned all of your documents in that was requested of u , didn't get into any accidents since meeting your investigator .. Or have a expired or soon to be expired EMT card , Good luck to all .. Stop stressing yourselves lol



Thanks brotha lol helps with the mental game of waiting haha how's academy going for u


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 18, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Thanks brotha lol helps with the mental game of waiting haha how's academy going for u


Anytime bro I know the stresses of waiting hoping for the call too lol it's cool tho take the state tomorrow we're approaching the last 2 or 3 weeks of the academy, u'll become a better EMT , meet a lot of good ppl and u'll learn to "love the hill" haha u'll see soon what I mean by that lol


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 18, 2015)

All the best hunter!


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 18, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> All the best hunter!


Thanks bro


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 18, 2015)

How much do you TAKE HOME bi weekly in the academy


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

haha sounds good Hunter, hopefully I'll experience what youre talking about in the next academy. Gonna be nervous as hell until I actually get the phone call offering employment. How long before the start of the academy did you get "the call"?


----------



## Jcarl (Nov 18, 2015)

MForest said:


> When you went back to be reweighed how much did you miss it by?



They told me I had to lose 60lbs in amonth I lost 15  when I went for my re weigh in so they told me I was dq and ill get a letter to appeal it in 60days


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

just called DCAS, told me I was on an outstanding certification, I know im beating a dead horse with this cause its always talked about. but thatss good or bad? im lower than 150s on the list, so I should be good for the upcoming class. anybody who is in academy or an fdny emt already can clarify id appreciate it.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

and how do they split up calling people off 5003/emt and 5004/medic to get 120. is it different groups or what.


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 18, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> haha sounds good Hunter, hopefully I'll experience what youre talking about in the next academy. Gonna be nervous as hell until I actually get the phone call offering employment. How long before the start of the academy did you get "the call"?


About 3 weeks before the academy , u will get the call bro don't stress it save that for the academy lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 18, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> and how do they split up calling people off 5003/emt and 5004/medic to get 120. is it different groups or what.


Medic and EMT classes are two sep things the call 120 emts depending on class size and about 30 medics


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Medic and EMT classes are two sep things the call 120 emts depending on class size and about 30 medics


ahh okay so if they stopped in the 30s on 5003, they'll call up to what number u think to get 120 EMTs? I thought it was like 90 emts and 30 medics. thanks for the advice and the insight bro.


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 19, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> ahh okay so if they stopped in the 30s on 5003, they'll call up to what number u think to get 120 EMTs? I thought it was like 90 emts and 30 medics. thanks for the advice and the insight bro.


If they are in the 30'sand it's a 120 EMT class I would expect them to get up to 250's


----------



## billwill (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah im low 28X... hoping to make January but not too confident...


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> If they are in the 30'sand it's a 120 EMT class I would expect them to get up to 250's



Ah aright thanks hunter. Wasn't sure cause some people said they go through 300 to get 120..but I think a lot of people at the beginning of new list are gonna wanna take this job ya know.


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 19, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> just called DCAS, told me I was on an outstanding certification, I know im beating a dead horse with this cause its always talked about. but thatss good or bad? im lower than 150s on the list, so I should be good for the upcoming class. anybody who is in academy or an fdny emt already can clarify id appreciate it.


I think it's bad but I wouldn't be too concerned , I was not outstanding and now I'm outstanding meanwhile my investigator told me yesterday that I am being considered for jan, give your investigator a call and ask to make sure your file is good and up to date


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> I think it's bad but I wouldn't be too concerned , I was not outstanding and now I'm outstanding meanwhile my investigator told me yesterday that I am being considered for jan, give your investigator a call and ask to make sure your file is good and up to date


Yeah I actually got a call from a supervisor to send in a document the other day. So I guess it's off my investigators desk now and passed up to someone else which is a good thing. 

So you think a lot of people will take the power if they get it?  Maybe get to 250 on list before they stop?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Nov 19, 2015)

I got a call yesterday from the supervisor that I was missing something in the final review, but I sent it already. I guess they lost it. I resent it in and was told academy starts Jan 11th. My file is in final review and was told I should get in.


----------



## billwill (Nov 19, 2015)

hopefully they get to 300!!!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 19, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> I got a call yesterday from the supervisor that I was missing something in the final review, but I sent it already. I guess they lost it. I resent it in and was told academy starts Jan 11th. My file is in final review and was told I should get in.


yeah man I got a call a few days ago from supervisor regarding a document I was missing. Hopefully I make it in, never told me about the academy or offered any info about whether I will not get in. I assume I have a chance being that my file is up for review for the class. pm me if u hear anything before me. hopefully we'll be meeting some time in January bro


----------



## RUMCEMT (Nov 19, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> yeah man I got a call a few days ago from supervisor regarding a document I was missing. Hopefully I make it in, never told me about the academy or offered any info about whether I will not get in. I assume I have a chance being that my file is up for review for the class. pm me if u hear anything before me. hopefully we'll be meeting some time in January bro



Def will man. Let me know if you hear anything too


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Nov 20, 2015)

This is kind of a stupid question, but I'm just curious. How many times do you get a break during the class? Say like a 15 minute break here and there or a "lunch" break in the middle? Anybody who is in the academy now if you could help me out that would be great.


----------



## irene diakos (Nov 20, 2015)

I just got my letter for the agility test. How much longer until I get a call from an investigator if I pass on when I start avademy


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 20, 2015)

irene diakos said:


> I just got my letter for the agility test. How much longer until I get a call from an investigator if I pass on when I start avademy


a month of two after the agility youll have to meet with your investigator and bring in the packet COMPLETED, that you will get when u leave your physical. if your list number is in the 1,000s it'll be July, September 2016 before you get into an academy from past trends. good luck


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 20, 2015)

January 16th is the next academy was just confirmed


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 20, 2015)

irene diakos said:


> I just got my letter for the agility test. How much longer until I get a call from an investigator if I pass on when I start avademy


It normally takes a year from when u have your PAT to get appointed for the academy


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> It normally takes a year from when u have your PAT to get appointed for the academy


that's awesome dude, so 3 weeks before phone calls should go out?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> January 16th is the next academy was just confirmed


January 16 is a Saturday, I was told Jan 11. either way that's a lot better than mid February. Thanks for the info brother. I appreciate it big time. If you hear anything else let us know. good luck the rest of the way dude


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 20, 2015)

To the guys who are up for this academy may I ask what was the extra paperwork that you needed to send into your investigator. If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yea u will get a call 3 or 2 weeks out depending on your list number and the order they call and ok he mixed up the date but it's def mid January good luck to u guys as well hope to see u out there


----------



## Hunter118 (Nov 21, 2015)

If u can chose the PM class tour 3 u get night diff and the instructors are awesome !! U will be glad u chose it if u get the option trust me


----------



## RUMCEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> January 16th is the next academy was just confirmed




Jan 11th is def the start date confirmed with head of investigations


----------



## RUMCEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> To the guys who are up for this academy may I ask what was the extra paperwork that you needed to send into your investigator. If you don't mind me asking.



Mine was just a signed letter from my wife stating she supported me when I was on unemployment. Nothing major


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 21, 2015)

mine was about some legal thing. im on final review id assume so should be all good.


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you and goodluck guys. I'm sitting behind you in the 300s


----------



## FDNYEMT (Nov 21, 2015)

I heard there might be a Feb and April class.


----------



## Bluestripe (Nov 21, 2015)

THE NEXT ACADEMY IS JANUARY 11TH


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 22, 2015)

Anybody else get called from supervisor about missing documents for final review other than RUMCEMT. Wanna see how high they will get


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 22, 2015)

I didn't get a call, but I'm pretty sure I handed everything In


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 22, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I didn't get a call, but I'm pretty sure I handed everything In


What's your list number dude


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 22, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I didn't get a call, but I'm pretty sure I handed everything In


Wat


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 22, 2015)

Mid 300's. I'm going to contact my investigator tomorrow


----------



## billwill (Nov 22, 2015)

let us know what happens when you call


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 22, 2015)

Will do bud


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 23, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Will do bud


Jjay any news from your investigator?


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 23, 2015)

I couldn't reach her because they were doing interviews today. I'm going to try back tomorrow


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi followed the thread for awhile and just signed up, Went to my interview today and they announced that they will have a Jan, class as well as an April class. but no sure if there will be a July class. Just wanted to say THANKS to all who gave the heads up on what documents to have ready for your interview. I had it all and it was a breeze. I was always under the impression that Psychological was next and the last part was the medical. Seems that changed as my investigator told me that Medical would be next and the Psychological would be the last part.
Hope this info helped anyone in some way.
Happy Thanks giving every one !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 23, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I heard there might be a Feb and April class.



Was at my intake today and they announced that a Jan Class and April class and Iffie on a July class.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 23, 2015)

did anybody else hear from the supervising investigator about final review for upcoming academy? good info THETECHLIFE. thanks for that bro


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 24, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I couldn't reach her because they were doing interviews today. I'm going to try back tomorrow


Dude give your investigator a call before lunch time, otherwise it's gonna be tough to get in tough with them. Let us know dude


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 24, 2015)

I got in touch with my investigator and confirmed a January academy. To all waiting my investigator told me if they need something they'll contact you. I was told to wait and see for the January class!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 24, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I got in touch with my investigator and confirmed a January academy. To all waiting my investigator told me if they need something they'll contact you. I was told to wait and see for the January class!


Thanks for the info dude.


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Nov 24, 2015)

Got in touch with my investigator today and was shut down. I asked if I was all set, in final review, had a chance for January, etc. I didn't think I was going to get much but it was worth a shot. She only told me if she needed something she would call. Is there a way to find out if you're in "final review". Any help would be appreciated. Exam #5003 List #9x


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 24, 2015)

You should be good then. I was missing something and supervisor called me and asked me to fax it over. But I haven't called my initial investigator because I figure it's off his desk already.


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Nov 24, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You should be good then. I was missing something and supervisor called me and asked me to fax it over. But I haven't called my initial investigator because I figure it's off his desk already.


sweet hopefully I'm all set


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 24, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> sweet hopefully I'm all set


Yeah and I'm about 50 numbers behind you so hopefully we'll be in the same academy dude. Best of luck. Keep us updated on here if u hear anything


----------



## Tvel207 (Nov 24, 2015)

I haven't heard anything from my investigator latealy. Talked to her ,Mid October to hand in something and other then that haven't heard anything. Is this good? I always hear people say they will call if they need something. I would imagine if I haven't heard anything I'm in good shape?? Can someone clarify please. Thanks in advance


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 25, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> I haven't heard anything from my investigator latealy. Talked to her ,Mid October to hand in something and other then that haven't heard anything. Is this good? I always hear people say they will call if they need something. I would imagine if I haven't heard anything I'm in good shape?? Can someone clarify please. Thanks in advance


what list number are u dude. 207?


----------



## Tvel207 (Nov 26, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> what list number are u dude. 207?


Yeah


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> Yeah


oh aright, im super nervous about getting skipped lol. might give my investigator a call tomorrow. not sure how much good that's gonna do but worth a shot. don't know if he'll give me much information as if im good for the next class or not. TVEL207, maybe give you investigator a call too and we'll know a little better after speaking with them. good luck dude


----------



## MForest (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I just went in yesterday morning to get reweighed. I weighed in at a couple pounds less than what I needed to be so all is good. For anyone who took the medical, the nurse said that it takes 4-6 weeks to get your bloodwork back but that if there was something wrong with it (or anything else you did on the day of your medical) that they'd contact you much sooner than that by phone.

Has anyone heard or experienced the same? I was told to just contact my investigator and let him know I'm medically cleared. I guess it's just a waiting game now


----------



## Jcarl (Nov 28, 2015)

MForest said:


> Hey guys,
> I just went in yesterday morning to get reweighed. I weighed in at a couple pounds less than what I needed to be so all is good. For anyone who took the medical, the nurse said that it takes 4-6 weeks to get your bloodwork back but that if there was something wrong with it (or anything else you did on the day of your medical) that they'd contact you much sooner than that by phone.
> 
> Has anyone heard or experienced the same? I was told to just contact my investigator and let him know I'm medically cleared. I guess it's just a waiting game now


How much did you have to lose


----------



## MForest (Nov 28, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> How much did you have to lose


I had to lose 6lbs by December 4th but I wanted to get it over with as soon as I could


----------



## MForest (Nov 30, 2015)

MForest said:


> I had to lose 6lbs by December 4th but I wanted to get it over with as soon as I could


I just spoke with my investigator. I called him just to confirm that I'm medically cleared but he said that they let him know that once I get reweighed. I'm on 5003 and my list number is in the high 500's. I asked him if he thought I was going to be in the January academy and he said he wasn't sure. He said that his supervisor has my folder (I guess that's to go over my investigators work and make sure I have everything?). Not sure if the investigator's supervisor having my folder means anything


----------



## MForest (Nov 30, 2015)

MForest said:


> I just spoke with my investigator. I called him just to confirm that I'm medically cleared but he said that they let him know that once I get reweighed. I'm on 5003 and my list number is in the high 500's. I asked him if he thought I was going to be in the January academy and he said he wasn't sure. He said that his supervisor has my folder (I guess that's to go over my investigators work and make sure I have everything?). Not sure if the investigator's supervisor having my folder means anything


He also said "just stay out of trouble and I'll let you know if I need anything else from you"


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 30, 2015)

MForest said:


> I just spoke with my investigator. I called him just to confirm that I'm medically cleared but he said that they let him know that once I get reweighed. I'm on 5003 and my list number is in the high 500's. I asked him if he thought I was going to be in the January academy and he said he wasn't sure. He said that his supervisor has my folder (I guess that's to go over my investigators work and make sure I have everything?). Not sure if the investigator's supervisor having my folder means anything


That would be cool if they got that high. We shall see what happens within the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## billwill (Nov 30, 2015)

If next academy is Jan 11 then calls should go out starting last week of December. 4 weeks from now. I emailed my investigator and have not heard back yet


----------



## FDNYEMT (Nov 30, 2015)

You think class sizes would be bigger or there will be more classes in 2016, because they have a budget to hire more ems tours?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 30, 2015)

billwill said:


> If next academy is Jan 11 then calls should go out starting last week of December. 4 weeks from now. I emailed my investigator and have not heard back yet


My buddy got a call 3 weeks before academy start date. So it's coming up hopefully. Billwill you're 28x? Hopefully they put in big class they usually call 300 to get 120. Let us know what your investigator says dude


----------



## billwill (Nov 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> My buddy got a call 3 weeks before academy start date. So it's coming up hopefully. Billwill you're 28x? Hopefully they put in big class they usually call 300 to get 120. Let us know what your investigator says dude


will do. hopefully i hear from my investigator this week. I will let you know what i hear. I really hope I make this class!


----------



## billwill (Nov 30, 2015)

billwill said:


> will do. hopefully i hear from my investigator this week. I will let you know what i hear. I really hope I make this class! yes I am 28X... I feel like im right on the cutoof cusb!!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah man hopefully. If they stay with the calling 300 to get 120 pattern that I've heard they usually use, you'll be good man. Fingers crossed dude. Well know the first week of calls what chance guys in late 200s and early 300s have ya know?


----------



## Herroo50 (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoke to my investigator last week, nothing new. She told me they're still reviewing files but  didn't know what list # they were up to. So only a few weeks till we find out then


----------



## jjay449 (Nov 30, 2015)

What's your list number?


----------



## Herroo50 (Nov 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> What's your list number?



28x


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 1, 2015)

what number do you guys think they'll get to before they fill a class of 120 for January? 260? 270? if they stopped at list number in the 30s on 5003. any ideas from guys OTJ already who have gone through process. super anxious


----------



## billwill (Dec 1, 2015)

I heard back from my investigator. Didnt get much info. My file is not in review yet by supervisor but i was told no additional paperwork is needed


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> I heard back from my investigator. Didnt get much info. My file is not in review yet by supervisor but i was told no additional paperwork is needed


He said you're not in final review yet? I wonder why. Keep us posted man


----------



## billwill (Dec 1, 2015)

He didn't say I was not in final review but just said "your folder will be reviewed by a supervisor once your number is reached"


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> He didn't say I was not in final review but just said "your folder will be reviewed by a supervisor once your number is reached"


Oh aright cool man. 3 more weeks until we hear something. Got a guy on here in the 90s so hopefully he'll let us know when he gets the call.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just called dcas and it says "you are not currently on an outstanding certification"..last week it was different. I guess a week or.two from now it'll change back. Guys that have gone through the process have said they go from outstanding to not outstanding then et switched to outstanding right before the calls go out..and last eligible appointed was in the 80s from october class


----------



## billwill (Dec 1, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Just called dcas and it says "you are not currently on an outstanding certification"..last week it was different. I guess a week or.two from now it'll change back. Guys that have gone through the process have said they go from outstanding to not outstanding then et switched to outstanding right before the calls go out..and last eligible appointed was in the 80s from october class


Got the same message, "you are currently not ok outstanding cert "


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 1, 2015)

billwill said:


> Got the same message, "you are currently not ok outstanding cert "


And did it ever say you were outstanding? From reading this forum religiously for about a year now and watching other people get called into academy. That's the common thing. To get switched from not outstanding..to outstanding about 2-3 weeks before the academy start date. So I'll call in 2 weeks to check. Hopefully be on OUTSTANDING certification


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 1, 2015)

How long are the medical a good for , and I'm in the 20's I'll post if I hear something


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 1, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> How long are the medical a good for , and I'm in the 20's I'll post if I hear something



A year


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> How long are the medical a good for , and I'm in the 20's I'll post if I hear something


Dcas said they were up to the 80s. Did u differ the October class? Has a supervisor or your investigator called u recently to tell u you're on final review? Good to see u post here man. Keep us updated in the next few weeks


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah I was offered September but deffered, I'm in final review again but this time they're waiting on some papers , will keep you guys updated


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just called DCAS, I'm NOT on outstanding certification. They said last appointed was 84, annoying because my number is less than 10 numbers away.......If only a few more people differed in September haha.


----------



## MForest (Dec 2, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Yeah I was offered September but deffered, I'm in final review again but this time they're waiting on some papers , will keep you guys updated


Maybe I misheard my investigator then when I told him I was medically cleared after getting reweighed when he told me that the supervisor is looking through my file. I'm in the high 500's- if they're only up to the 80's there's no way mine is being reviewed yet


----------



## billwill (Dec 2, 2015)

MForest said:


> Maybe I misheard my investigator then when I told him I was medically cleared after getting reweighed when he told me that the supervisor is looking through my file. I'm in the high 500's- if they're only up to the 80's there's no way mine is being reviewed yet


Yeah i really wouldnt get your hopes up for January but your pretty much a lock for April


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 2, 2015)

What happens when you defer? 
Do you go to the end of the list? How does it work?


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 2, 2015)

mattchew said:


> What happens when you defer?
> Do you go to the end of the list? How does it work?


How do you find out if your in final review?


----------



## MForest (Dec 3, 2015)

mattchew said:


> What happens when you defer?
> Do you go to the end of the list? How does it work?


I'm not 100% sure but I always thought that if you defer then you will get called for the next class available


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 3, 2015)

So it gets complicated cause the correct and official way for them to defer you is remove you from the list and then you need to contact DCAS and FDNY CID to get put back on and they have a lot of inter agency paper work and communication to put you back on which gets confusing and can take weeks or months and you may not get back on in time for the next academy , the other and easier way to go about it is when they call you with the offer you need a legitimate reason why you can't do this academy but would be able to do the next one and they can just put a note in their system to call u for the next one and it's not an official declination, depends on the investigator that calls you with the offer and your reason


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 3, 2015)

My advice since I've been there done that is don't defer unless it is 100% necessary


----------



## billwill (Dec 3, 2015)

A lot of people defer because they need to finish school or want some more time at their current job.. You can definitely just wait 1 academy if you have something going on.. Its only a 3-4 month wait if you defer. Just do what is best for you


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 3, 2015)

For the people In the academy now may I ask what's the usual daily plan in the academy. Meaning do you go in and review for four hours then do a little physical training?


----------



## acoustony (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey all, I know this is a long shot but nobody has posted anything in regards to list number 6003. I know it just came out this past September but can anyone give me some insight on when I can expect my list number. I know I have a long ways to go. I've seen March for past exams. Does this seem accurate for when one usually receives there number? Thanks.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 3, 2015)

acoustony said:


> Hey all, I know this is a long shot but nobody has posted anything in regards to list number 6003. I know it just came out this past September but can anyone give me some insight on when I can expect my list number. I know I have a long ways to go. I've seen March for past exams. Does this seem accurate for when one usually receives there number? Thanks.


You'll get lost February or March. Depending on your list number you wait to see when your physical is. If you get a75-80+ you can have phydixal as early as April and be finished with the whole process by july/august, then you would just sit tight and wait to get "the call" as some of us are doing now. But if you get the minimum of 70 then it could be a while. Expect about a year from taking your physical, to get into an Academy class. Best of luck


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 3, 2015)

List number**


----------



## DannyDare (Dec 4, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Dcas said they were up to the 80s. Did u differ the October class? Has a supervisor or your investigator called u recently to tell u you're on final review? Good to see u post here man. Keep us updated in the next few weeks



DCAS is wrong, they did not get up to the 80's. I got worried and called my investigator when I saw this post because DCAS says they got up to 84, and I'm in the 50's. I thought they skipped me. My investigator told me that they only got up to around #30. Next class is January 11th and they will start making calls the last week of December


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 4, 2015)

DannyDare said:


> DCAS is wrong, they did not get up to the 80's. I got worried and called my investigator when I saw this post because DCAS says they got up to 84, and I'm in the 50's. I thought they skipped me. My investigator told me that they only got up to around #30. Next class is January 11th and they will start making calls the last week of December



Ah aright my bad for the info. I heard the 30s a few pages back as well, that's why I was surprised as to why it said 80s. Thanks for the information dude. Let us know when u get the call in a few weeks.


----------



## MForest (Dec 4, 2015)

Exam-5003
List-High 500's

I got a speeding ticket driving through Cortland heading to Syracuse earlier. Is this something I should tell my investigator ASAP? If so is this something that will hold me up from getting called? I feel like it's better to error on the side of being honest about that but I wanted to know if that happened to anyone else


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 4, 2015)

MForest said:


> Exam-5003
> List-High 500's
> 
> I got a speeding ticket driving through Cortland heading to Syracuse earlier. Is this something I should tell my investigator ASAP? If so is this something that will hold me up from getting called? I feel like it's better to error on the side of being honest about that but I wanted to know if that happened to anyone else



If you don't report it, its failure to disclose. I'd highly suggest avoiding that. That's a guaranteed way to make sure you never get hired.


----------



## MForest (Dec 4, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> If you don't report it, its failure to disclose. I'd highly suggest avoiding that. That's a guaranteed way to make sure you never get hired.


Ok I'll email my investigator. Thanks


----------



## TheMedicLife (Dec 5, 2015)

Went down to Metrotech to get fingerprinted, as it was down when I met with my investigator last week. Anyone else had to go back for fingerprints ? 

Exam 5003 #10XX
PAT Oct. 18, 2015
Interview Nov. 23, 2015


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 5, 2015)

Will your investigator call you when your in final review? Or only if they need something?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 5, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> Will your investigator call you when your in final review? Or only if they need something?


Yeah your investigator will call u if they need anything. But they won't just call u to tell you you're on review. I know I'm being reviewed because supervisor called me to fax something in to her


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 5, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah your investigator will call u if they need anything. But they won't just call u to tell you you're on review. I know I'm being reviewed because supervisor called me to fax something in to her


Okay thanks


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 6, 2015)

When are calls supposed to go out for Jan


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 6, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> When are calls supposed to go out for Jan


buddy of mine got his 3 weeks before the class, he was close in number to where they cut the list before his off so he got it before the usual 2 weeks. so I'd say if your under 100 and close to the 30s, you could hear something the week of the 21st, 3 weeks before. But its usually 2 weeks dude, counting down the days, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm in the 20's deffered the last , hoping they don't forget me lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 7, 2015)

has anyone heard anything from their investigators on being on final review over the last few days? curious to see what number they get up to


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 7, 2015)

Question for the guys in the academy now or previously graduated. During the first two weeks when you recertity are you doing physical training or just learning and practicals? Just wondering having a minor procedure done first week of Jan and supposed to take it easy for a Cpl weeks wondering how much physical training is done the first two weeks. Hopefully they move me up to December and it's a moot point. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 7, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Question for the guys in the academy now or previously graduated. During the first two weeks when you recertity are you doing physical training or just learning and practicals? Just wondering having a minor procedure done first week of Jan and supposed to take it easy for a Cpl weeks wondering how much physical training is done the first two weeks. Hopefully they move me up to December and it's a moot point. Let me know. Thanks


they do pushups, some running, situps, I know someone on here mentioned something on here about getting to "love the hill", not crazy amount of pt my friend has said, but depends what kind of surgery youre having dude.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 7, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> they do pushups, some running, situps, I know someone on here mentioned something on here about getting to "love the hill", not crazy amount of pt my friend has said, but depends what kind of surgery youre having dude.


I hear ya I know they do that I've heard mixed info on whether that starts after recertityinv or from the beginning. Not to be gross but I'm having a hemorrhoid fixed


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 7, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> I hear ya I know they do that I've heard mixed info on whether that starts after recertityinv or from the beginning. Not to be gross but I'm having a hemorrhoid fixed


Ah sounds like fun lol. For your sake hopefully they don't do pt the first few weeks


----------



## billwill (Dec 8, 2015)

You definitely run and do pt everyday. Its a military style organization


----------



## MForest (Dec 8, 2015)

To update your CPD you have to go into metrotech and make an appointment with your investigator?


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 8, 2015)

Depends on what it is , call your investigator


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Billwill how is the pt?


----------



## billwill (Dec 8, 2015)

Im not in the academy but hopefully I will be in this January. If you are in shape then you have nothing to worry about but you should expect to run a mile or two everyday


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 8, 2015)

For u guys waiting chief of training at BOT stated Jan 11th is the next academy ! We graduate tomorrow so see u guys out there in the streets get ready the academy is a great time ur gonna miss it when it's over!!


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 8, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Question for the guys in the academy now or previously graduated. During the first two weeks when you recertity are you doing physical training or just learning and practicals? Just wondering having a minor procedure done first week of Jan and supposed to take it easy for a Cpl weeks wondering how much physical training is done the first two weeks. Hopefully they move me up to December and it's a moot point. Let me know. Thanks


It's a lot of PT the first 3 weeks once u break off into platoons u do less PT , PT isn't that bad but they try to whip u into some form of shape during the time they have u .. Push-ups squats .. Mountain climbs .. V ups .. Mile runs


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> For u guys waiting chief of training at BOT stated Jan 11th is the next academy ! We graduate tomorrow so see u guys out there in the streets get ready the academy is a great time ur gonna miss it when it's over!!


Thanks for your help bro. Appreciate it. So the earliest they can start calls is the 21..3 weeks before but most likely it's 2 weeks before. Any word about it being a bigger class? 200 opposed to.120?


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 8, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Thanks for your help bro. Appreciate it. So the earliest they can start calls is the 21..3 weeks before but most likely it's 2 weeks before. Any word about it being a bigger class? 200 opposed to.120?


No prob bro if ur FDNY ur a family and I'm not 100% sure on the class number he did not state that I'm guessing it's going to be 120 tho and most of u are going to communications or the Bronx lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> No prob bro if ur FDNY ur a family and I'm not 100% sure on the class number he did not state that I'm guessing it's going to be 120 tho and most of u are going to communications or the Bronx lol


yeah? why do u say that about us going tot he Bronx or emd lol


----------



## Nynyems (Dec 9, 2015)

What part of the city do you work in if you are assigned EMD?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 9, 2015)

Metrotech in Brooklyn I believe


----------



## EMS402 (Dec 9, 2015)

Can you defer out of dispatch (wait til next academy)? Or do u haveto do it if they pick you?


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 9, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> yeah? why do u say that about us going tot he Bronx or emd lol


That's where the dept need is high esp the BX and most ppl that got sent to the bx from my class that doesn't want to be there will transfer out and they send the new guys there


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 9, 2015)

Once you're in the regular class u write down what division u want..or u can voluntarily write u want dispatch. Last year jan/feb they had a class all emd..you could have deferred and waited for March class or something like that..2 more weeks guys


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> That's where the dept need is high esp the BX and most ppl that got sent to the bx from my class that doesn't want to be there will transfer out and they send the new guys there


The chief said this or you just think that's what probably will happen bro


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 9, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> The chief said this or you just think that's what probably will happen bro


No chief didn't say it but this is what regularly happens every class the bx is the busiest borough so the demand out there is high most ppl don't like being out there if u have to pay a toll to get there .. Every class at least 8 the least go to emd some chose to go some don't


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 9, 2015)

Majority of ppl from my class went to the bx and Manhattan


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't mind doing emd... Look at the bright side, no late jobs


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> No chief didn't say it but this is what regularly happens every class the bx is the busiest borough so the demand out there is high most ppl don't like being out there if u have to pay a toll to get there .. Every class at least 8 the least go to emd some chose to go some don't


Oh okay I hear you bro. Thanks for the update man. Good luck in the streets man. Hopefully be out there in 3 months


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 9, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> I wouldn't mind doing emd... Look at the bright side, no late jobs


You can get mandated to stay though. Emd isn't the most desirable job. ..at all. People say you make more money but it's only like an extra 1,000 a year


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 9, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You can get mandated to stay though. Emd isn't the most desirable job. ..at all. People say you make more money but it's only like an extra 1,000 a year


It's hard getting transferred out of emd also I did a rotation there it isn't horrible just depends if it suits u or not it can get boring quick tho but a lot of good ppl are there


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks bro once again good luck to all if you're valedictorian of your class u chose which division u want lol so that should give u guys some motivation , also it's best to be in a busy area while you're on internship so u can learn the job and get off internship


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Thanks bro once again good luck to all if you're valedictorian of your class u chose which division u want lol so that should give u guys some motivation , also it's best to be in a busy area while you're on internship so u can learn the job and get off internship


Internship? Doesn't everyone get to write down what division they want?


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 9, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Internship? Doesn't everyone get to write down what division they want?


After u graduate you are on internship until u finish a certain amount of skills and call types it will take forever to complete if you're in a quiet area , yes u can choose your division doesn't mean ur going there tho .. Valedictorian goes to the division they choose


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> After u graduate you are on internship until u finish a certain amount of skills and call types it will take forever to complete if you're in a quiet area , yes u can choose your division doesn't mean ur going there tho .. Valedictorian goes to the division they choose


ok ok makes sense. you going to manhattan or the Bronx? or did you get brooklyn


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 10, 2015)

They wil continue to stuff the bronx as long as it keeps showing up in newspapers as the slowest response area.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> It's a lot of PT the first 3 weeks once u break off into platoons u do less PT , PT isn't that bad but they try to whip u into some form of shape during the time they have u .. Push-ups squats .. Mountain climbs .. V ups .. Mile runs



Hey thanks man. Everything I'm reading about the procedure I'm having is that I should be good in 4 or 5 days just not sure how much intense pt is going to affect me. Is it strenuous or just a lot of it? I'm pretty sure if it isn't a bunch of heavy lifting I should be fine and if anything hopefully they move my procedure up a week or is then it wouldn't be a worry.


----------



## billwill (Dec 11, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Hey thanks man. Everything I'm reading about the procedure I'm having is that I should be good in 4 or 5 days just not sure how much intense pt is going to affect me. Is it strenuous or just a lot of it? I'm pretty sure if it isn't a bunch of heavy lifting I should be fine and if anything hopefully they move my procedure up a week or is then it wouldn't be a worry.



Did you tell your investigator you are having the procedure?


----------



## EMS402 (Dec 11, 2015)

Are there only 3 academys a year? I know theres January, March, and September. Are there more?


----------



## MForest (Dec 11, 2015)

EMS402 said:


> Are there only 3 academys a year? I know theres January, March, and September. Are there more?


I think it's January, April, July and September. That's what it was for this year so far I believe


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 11, 2015)

I think that you should do emd if you wanna switch to fire. Save some toll on your body. That's what a buddy of mine is doing. Hes saving his back and body from getting injured now


----------



## MForest (Dec 11, 2015)

How many times are you able to defer? And are you able to sign up for the next test if you're not done with school and you potentially can't defer anymore?


----------



## billwill (Dec 11, 2015)

You can defer until the list expires. 5003 does not expire until 2018 or something


----------



## billwill (Dec 11, 2015)

billwill said:


> You can defer until the list expires. 5003 does not expire until 2018 or something


I believe this is the case-- not 100% sure


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 11, 2015)

Anybody hear from investigator or supervisor about missing documents or for being up for final review for Jan 11 class? 
On going to the Bronx, that would stink for anyone who doesn't put that division down but I guess u have no say gotta do what you're told which is cool. No bit deal. Emd I'm stuck on the fence about


----------



## billwill (Dec 11, 2015)

You dont have a choice if they assign you to EMD so if you are iffy about being stuck there good luck lol... If you are chosen for EMD you are stuck there for 2 years too until you can transfer to the streets... A lot of people defer cause it would suuckk to get stuck there if you dont want that


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 11, 2015)

billwill said:


> You dont have a choice if they assign you to EMD so if you are iffy about being stuck there good luck lol... If you are chosen for EMD you are stuck there for 2 years too until you can transfer to the streets... A lot of people defer cause it would suuckk to get stuck there if you dont want that


Oh I'd rather emd then the Bronx dude. I thought u don't know what u get until u graduate unless they do it like they did last Jan and told people they are doing a whole class going to emd and they know befote the avademy ctarts..or u can defer for the regular emt class. But not every class is like that. U go through the whole academy and the day before u graduate they tell u whether u going to emd..or what station


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 12, 2015)

What date did the September class start


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 12, 2015)

September 21


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 14, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> September 21


I just got my physiological notice in the mail does anyone know what it consists of and has anyone gone through it in going in for mine on the 19th


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I just got my physiological notice in the mail does anyone know what it consists of and has anyone gone through it in going in for mine on the 19th


You go in and answer over 400 questions. Or something around there. True or false. Be consistent. That's it


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 14, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You go in and answer over 400 questions. Or something around there. True or false. Be consistent. That's it


Do I get interviewed or have to talk to anyone or is it just a written


----------



## MForest (Dec 14, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Do I get interviewed or have to talk to anyone or is it just a written


No there's no interview


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 14, 2015)

MForest said:


> No there's no interview


Thank you and just one more question are black dress shoes khakis and a dress shirt alright


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Thank you and just one more question are black dress shoes khakis and a dress shirt alright


yeah thats good man. good luck


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 14, 2015)

If u go to emd the likeliness of u transferring out is slim to none most ppl like it there from when I did a rotation there it's not so bad if u enjoy looking at a computer screen all day the bosses are ok in there , the Bronx isn't bad at all honestly a fun borough to work in there and bk paying the toll to get to the bx just sucks if u want trauma the bx or bk is where u want to go


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> If u go to emd the likeliness of u transferring out is slim to none most ppl like it there from when I did a rotation there it's not so bad if u enjoy looking at a computer screen all day the bosses are ok in there , the Bronx isn't bad at all honestly a fun borough to work in there and bk paying the toll to get to the bx just sucks if u want trauma the bx or bk is where u want to go


hey man, at emd, do they work 8 hour shifts like emts on the street do? or are u not really familiar with that


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 14, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> hey man, at emd, do they work 8 hour shifts like emts on the street do? or are u not really familiar with that


They work 8 hrs yea


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> They work 8 hrs yea


okay cool thanks, hows life after the academy treating you


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 14, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> okay cool thanks, hows life after the academy treating you


Not bad I'm in the north Bronx not as busy as the south but so far so good


----------



## ndtyank49 (Dec 14, 2015)

What list number are you mikezzzz?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> Not bad I'm in the north Bronx not as busy as the south but so far so good


Do you live in the Bronx or you just happened to get assigned there. And did you put that division down as your first option?


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 14, 2015)

I live in Long Island put the bx last and ended up getting the bx because of the need for ppl here


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hunter118 said:


> I live in Long Island put the bx last and ended up getting the bx because of the need for ppl here


Were u posses about that or did u not really care. And Damm they must really need more emts in the Bronx if u put it last and they sent u there. You gonna try and transfer out of the bronx when u can?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 14, 2015)

Pissed*


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 14, 2015)

ndtyank49 said:


> What list number are you mikezzzz?


1070 what about you


----------



## ndtyank49 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> 1070 what about you


78x, just got my blood work back from the medical, still waiting on the psych


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 15, 2015)

ndtyank49 said:


> 78x, just got my blood work back from the medical, still waiting on the psych


I'm taking my psych before my medical does that mean anything


----------



## ndtyank49 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I'm taking my psych before my medical does that mean anything


thats totally different than what I did...so yeah that clears up any problems that I might've had. Why/How are you doing it like that?


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 15, 2015)

ndtyank49 said:


> thats totally different than what I did...so yeah that clears up any problems that I might've had. Why/How are you doing it like that?


I have no idea they just sent me a letter for the psych I thought it was the medical because everyone that I knew took the medical first


----------



## billwill (Dec 16, 2015)

I also heard from a source that a lot of candidates will be going to EMD from this next January class. If you are not interested in doing EMD I would recommend deferring and doing the March/April class. I know I wouldnt want to be stuck at a desk for 2 years


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 16, 2015)

billwill said:


> I also heard from a source that a lot of candidates will be going to EMD from this next January class. If you are not interested in doing EMD I would recommend deferring and doing the March/April class. I know I wouldnt want to be stuck at a desk for 2 years


Credible source? That would suck if a lot of people had to go to emd.


----------



## billwill (Dec 16, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Credible source? That would suck if a lot of people had to go to emd.


Yes, everything I have heard has been pretty spot on from it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 16, 2015)

billwill said:


> Yes, everything I have heard has been pretty spot on from it


Ah aright, I wonder how many rout of the 120 will go to dispatch. have you heard anything from your investigator about final review or anything


----------



## billwill (Dec 16, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Ah aright, I wonder how many rout of the 120 will go to dispatch. have you heard anything from your investigator about final review or anything


I have heard nothing from my investigator. I dont think there is anyway to know if you are in final review or not...


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 16, 2015)

billwill said:


> I have heard nothing from my investigator. I dont think there is anyway to know if you are in final review or not...


True, I just knew cause they asked me to.send something in and was told my list number being considered for next class. But you're right


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 16, 2015)

If you're in final review does that mean you're pretty much in the next class?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 16, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> If you're in final review does that mean you're pretty much in the next class?


I think it just means you're all finished, everything is complete with the steps in the process along with the paperwork and you're being considered. But anything can come up. My fingers are crossed. I don't feel confident until I get the phone call offering me a class dude. Know what I mean


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 18, 2015)

So what's everyone thinking, letters come in sometime next week?


----------



## billwill (Dec 18, 2015)

Im guesing calls go out the week after christmas


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 18, 2015)

The academy is January 11th so I would assume they would give you a two week notice?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 18, 2015)

It'll be here in no time. They could call the 21st, just gotta wait and see. Friend of mine got his call 3 weeks before the September class start date


----------



## EMS402 (Dec 19, 2015)

Is being late for the psych/ or medical an auto DQ?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

EMS402 said:


> Is being late for the psych/ or medical an auto DQ?


highly unlikely


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

Anybody hear anything from friends or family in the department about when calls should go out? Or any news at all


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Anybody hear anything from friends or family in the department about when calls should go out? Or any news at all


I went to the psychological on Saturday and wrote down that I had went to a psychologist at the age of 7-14 for reasons concerning my father being in 9/11 and she said alright and never said she would call or have another interview for me does this mean I'am dqed or am I okay


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

If you don't hear anything in the coming weeks,you're good man. If you don't hear anything its good. "No news is good news".


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> If you don't hear anything in the coming weeks,you're good man. If you don't hear anything its good. "No news is good news".


So I shouldn't call and ask about my status?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> So I shouldn't call and ask about my status?


No, if you don't get a letter telling you you've been disqualified you're good. I never called and I don't believe you're supposed to call. If you wanna call you can, I don't think it can hurt but I don't know what kind of answer you'll get


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just called dcas and was switched to on outstanding cert


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Just called dcas and was switched to on outstanding cert



Same here.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Dec 20, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> No, if you don't get a letter telling you you've been disqualified you're good. I never called and I don't believe you're supposed to call. If you wanna call you can, I don't think it can hurt but I don't know what kind of answer you'll get


Alright thank you man


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Alright thank you man


no problem dude


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Same here.


what list number are you mikef


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 20, 2015)

I was also moved to outstanding


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 20, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> I was also moved to outstanding


hey man post on here and let us know if you get a call before Christmas being that youre list is lower than 100, thanks man


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 21, 2015)

Outstanding as well


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 21, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> what list number are you mikef



8x on the medic list.

Still have no idea what the outstanding thing is all about though.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> 8x on the medic list.
> 
> Still have no idea what the outstanding thing is all about though.


means youre all good from what people have said. and its come to be true, so how do they split up calling medics and emts to fill a class of 120


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

I wonder how they split up calling medics and emts to fill a class of 120******


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 21, 2015)

Called DCAS this morning, outstanding as well


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 21, 2015)

Someone call CID and ask when they're gonna start calling lol


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 21, 2015)

First week of January I heard


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 21, 2015)

I doubt they're not going to give you at least 2 weeks notice


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

The first week of January will be the latest you'll hear, if you're in the 300s you'll hear something first week of january. But calls should go out the 28th


----------



## billwill (Dec 21, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> The first week of January will be the latest you'll hear, if you're in the 300s you'll hear something first week of january. But calls should go out the 28th


I'm loving your optimism they will get into the 300's!


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

billwill said:


> I'm loving your optimism they will get into the 300's!


Yeah man. Keep hopes up dude. I really think they will


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey I'm also outstanding I have not received any paper work saying I was dq for my weight and how to Appel it. I had my Re weigh in in September.

Is outstanding good? Or bad


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Hey I'm also outstanding I have not received any paper work saying I was dq for my weight and how to Appel it. I had my Re weigh in in September.
> 
> Is outstanding good? Or bad



Just called DCAS as well I am on an outstanding certification, while I was listening it also said that the last person appointed was number 84. Not sure if they means that they made it to number 84 actually but that's the way it sounds. Hoping for calls soon!!!'


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> Just called DCAS as well I am on an outstanding certification, while I was listening it also said that the last person appointed was number 84. Not sure if they means that they made it to number 84 actually but that's the way it sounds. Hoping for calls soon!!!'


that 85 or whatever it is is a mistake on DCAS part, a guy on here called because he was under 84 and said it was a mistake, but calls should start Monday next week. fingers crossed


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 21, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I wonder how they split up calling medics and emts to fill a class of 120******



It's two different classes I believe.


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 21, 2015)

So being outstanding is good?


----------



## Teej92 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Hey I'm also outstanding I have not received any paper work saying I was dq for my weight and how to Appel it. I had my Re weigh in in September.
> 
> Is outstanding good? Or bad


Hey Jcarl I'm in the same boat as you right now. Went for my reweigh in early November still didn't get that letter to appeal. I called my investigator today and didn't get much. She said they still didn't mail out the appeal letters and within the next few weeks they are going to send them. She said early Jan.


----------



## billwill (Dec 21, 2015)

So once you re-weigh, you have to wait for a confirmation letter or something? So you guys are not eligible for the next class until you get that letter?


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 21, 2015)

billwill said:


> So once you re-weigh, you have to wait for a confirmation letter or something? So you guys are not eligible for the next class until you get that letter?



I think those guys didn't make the weight after their initial re-weigh. I did, and the doc told me they would take care of notifying CID. I ended up letting my investigator know that day because I had to see her anyway after I did the re-weigh. 

So it seems as if that "outstanding certification" thing means pretty much nothing. I think the only guarantee here this week is you won't get a phone call on Friday.


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 21, 2015)

They dq you it's like a extension to drop the weight. They gave me a month to lose 60lbs lol when I went back I lost 14 then they dq you Appel it get another weigh in and get in


----------



## Teej92 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> They dq you it's like a extension to drop the weight. They gave me a month to lose 60lbs lol when I went back I lost 14 then they dq you Appel it get another weigh in and get in


Did you drop all the weight? I got 10 pounds to go


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 21, 2015)

No I have another 30. I'm not stressing about it thou it's coming off


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

Teej92 said:


> Hey Jcarl I'm in the same boat as you right now. Went for my reweigh in early November still didn't get that letter to appeal. I called my investigator today and didn't get much. She said they still didn't mail out the appeal letters and within the next few weeks they are going to send them. She said early Jan.


so investigator gonna send u an appeal letter ear,ly january? so that means youre probaby not looking at the jan 11 academy, if you still have to go weigh in again. hopefully thats not the case for u guys


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

anyone else get changed from not outstanding to outstanding? next week fellasss


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 21, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> so investigator gonna send u an appeal letter ear,ly january? so that means youre probaby not looking at the jan 11 academy, if you still have to go weigh in again. hopefully thats not the case for u guys


Yeah I was thinking spring I know I don't have to appeal right away they said just try to do it before my physical is up


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 21, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> Yeah I was thinking spring I know I don't have to appeal right away they said just try to do it before my physical is up


oh aright makes sense, was your number eligible for the january class or not really


----------



## Jcarl (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm under 200 and about 150 so idk lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jcarl said:


> I'm under 200 and about 150 so idk lol


yeah you would have been good for January, hopefully u get something soon


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 22, 2015)

How much do you take home bi weekly in the academy


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi I have a question does anyone know how long it takes generally to be called by fdny for emt basic? I just applied for exam 6003 this September...I'm hearing reports of up to 1 - 2.5 years even... I think they might still early on the 5003 list still... and I am definitely NOT waiting that long. I'm thinking about taking my als somewhere and just apply as a medic in the next application period because apparently medics get hired faster because of more demand..? Pls help


----------



## billwill (Dec 22, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> Hi I have a question does anyone know how long it takes generally to be called by fdny for emt basic? I just applied for exam 6003 this September...I'm hearing reports of up to 1 - 2.5 years even... I think they might still early on the 5003 list still... and I am definitely NOT waiting that long. I'm thinking about taking my als somewhere and just apply as a medic in the next application period because apparently medics get hired faster because of more demand..? Pls help


You heard right. At least 1 year and if you don't want to wait that long then go somewhere else.


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 22, 2015)

billwill said:


> You heard right. At least 1 year and if you don't want to wait that long then go somewhere else.


I think I will.


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I will.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 22, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> Hi I have a question does anyone know how long it takes generally to be called by fdny for emt basic? I just applied for exam 6003 this September...I'm hearing reports of up to 1 - 2.5 years even... I think they might still early on the 5003 list still... and I am definitely NOT waiting that long. I'm thinking about taking my als somewhere and just apply as a medic in the next application period because apparently medics get hired faster because of more demand..? Pls help


yeah medic class isn't the cheapest thing either. 2 years isn't that long, unless youre 30+ years old with kids and a mortgage. best of luck man


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 22, 2015)

I currently work at Wendy's but I'm thinking about quitting and going to a private like rca ambulance (Richmond county ambulance) or assist ambulance where I MAY get a job..they are paying 11.50 to start but I need my drivers license and I take my road test in like a few weeks anyway so... I hear privates suck more than fdny and 911 but whatever, if it helps to get my feet wet before I get a chance at fdny then whatever not to mention privates are hiring big time on noobies (I'm only 18 years old) because that means they don't have to pay you for your veteran experience...so maybe It would be a good idea to work at a private while taking my als? I have an option to pay it down with monthly payments so maybe I can just subtract it from whatever I make?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 22, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> I currently work at Wendy's but I'm thinking about quitting and going to a private like rca ambulance (Richmond county ambulance) or assist ambulance where I MAY get a job..they are paying 11.50 to start but I need my drivers license and I take my road test in like a few weeks anyway so... I hear privates suck more than fdny and 911 but whatever, if it helps to get my feet wet before I get a chance at fdny then whatever not to mention privates are hiring big time on noobies (I'm only 18 years old) because that means they don't have to pay you for your veteran experience...so maybe It would be a good idea to work at a private while taking my als? I have an option to pay it down with monthly payments so maybe I can just subtract it from whatever I make?


whatever u feel is best for you, privates are ALWAYS hiring. I wouldn't worry about als until u get your license. waiting 2 years shouldn't be a big deal to you, whats the main goal? to be a paramedic and continue ems until u retire or what


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah I want to be either medic or fire until I retire pretty much. No plan B. Anyone know how many people took exam 5003 and what number they're up to by now?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> I currently work at Wendy's but I'm thinking about quitting and going to a private like rca ambulance (Richmond county ambulance) or assist ambulance where I MAY get a job..they are paying 11.50 to start but I need my drivers license and I take my road test in like a few weeks anyway so... I hear privates suck more than fdny and 911 but whatever, if it helps to get my feet wet before I get a chance at fdny then whatever not to mention privates are hiring big time on noobies (I'm only 18 years old) because that means they don't have to pay you for your veteran experience...so maybe It would be a good idea to work at a private while taking my als? I have an option to pay it down with monthly payments so maybe I can just subtract it from whatever I make?



I know it seems like a long wait but I'll give you some advice. Learn how to be an Emt in the 911 system before becoming a medic. My experience is medics who don't have bls experience 
Are not very good and don't get the respect from other medics and bls alike. You can have knowledge all you want but without experience you really don't know. Not knocking you but serious even if you work transport 911 is a whole different world. You need a few years experience first. Plus medic school is expensive may as well have fdny pay you to go lol. Good luck all the same!!


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 23, 2015)

I humbly accept your advice, however there's a new problem now, 911 agencies won't hire you unless you're 21 or over that age AND have a bit of experience...the only 911 that hires you less than 21 with no experience is of course, fdny...  I'm only 18 so I'm basically stuck doing transport ems which I hear is just atrocious


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 23, 2015)

Dude your 18, stay in school, don't worry about Ems now, get a bachelors and then look for a career, believe me, you won't regret it


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 23, 2015)

Not trying to sound like an ***, just talking from experience and what I wish I had done


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 23, 2015)

Got the call


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

Keep us updated where they get to! Congrats man


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 23, 2015)

My friend got the call he's in the 150s not sure why they skipped me, I called my investigator and she only told me my folder is being reviewed.


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah buddy of my just let me know he got the call, believe he's somewhere in the 90s. We shall see how far they get


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

I wonder what time they are open to/make calls until? Anyone know?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't know but my buddy said they should be calling people over the next few days


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

Tomorrow should be the last day unless they are struggling to fill the class. It's not a big deal for someone to defer and wait a few months for the next class. They won't call on Christmas Day so we will see


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Got the call around 3 oclock. 140s


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Majority of guys taking am?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

Another friend of mine got called about 10 mins ago, he's in the 180s


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

You think they stop calling at 5pm?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

I sure hope not


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 23, 2015)

He left at 4


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> He left at 4


What class did u take..am or pm


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> I sure hope not


What's up dude. Were your buddies on emt list or medic list and did they take morning or night class.


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What's up dude. Were your buddies on emt list or medic list and did they take morning or night class.



Both EMTs, they both chose Am classes. The last one to get called was after 4:30 so idk if they're calling anymore today. At least we know they made it past 180


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 23, 2015)

I picked AM , and i guess there's more than one guy calling cause the one I spoke to said he's leaving at 4


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> Both EMTs, they both chose Am classes. The last one to get called was after 4:30 so idk if they're calling anymore today. At least we know they made it past 180



OK cool thanks for the reply bro. You got the phone call as well?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> OK cool thanks for the reply bro. You got the phone call as well?



No problem man. No call so far, I'm sitting in the 280 range so I'm either the last to be called for the class or the first for the next one


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> No problem man. No call so far, I'm sitting in the 280 range so I'm either the last to be called for the class or the first for the next one


Dude they did 100 in a day..with 2 weeks til it starts. They might get into 300s..what did u r investigator say..u have a chance or no?


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> No problem man. No call so far, I'm sitting in the 280 range so I'm either the last to be called for the class or the first for the next one


I'm in the same boat as you. Hopefully tomorrow they keep calling. I wonder how full the class is right now


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Dude they did 100 in a day..with 2 weeks til it starts. They might get into 300s..what did u r investigator say..u have a chance or no?



I'm hoping they do brotha, other than I'm in final review she didn't say anything past that. I'm deff within range for the class but just trying not to get my hopes up lol what's your list # man


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

billwill said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Hopefully tomorrow they keep calling. I wonder how full the class is right now



You're in the 280 range too right?


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> I'm hoping they do brotha, other than I'm in final review she didn't say anything past that. I'm deff within range for the class but just trying not to get my hopes up lol what's your list # man


I'm in the low 280's


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

billwill said:


> I'm in the low 280's



So we'll be getting called literally at the same time


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> So we'll be getting called literally at the same time


If they make it to us .... I'll post on here If I hear anything. Not feeling to confident at the moment tho


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

billwill said:


> If they make it to us .... I'll post on here If I hear anything. Not feeling to confident at the moment tho


Not feeling confident? They've gone through over 100 numbers and is over 2 weeks away.  Keep the faith guys.


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 23, 2015)

Anybody know the main number for CID?


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Anybody know the main number for CID?


718 999 2169. If you call let us know what they say


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 23, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Not feeling confident? They've gone through over 100 numbers and is over 2 weeks away.  Keep the faith guys.



Thanks, I'm sure you're right tho. A lot of people either got jammed up somewhere through the process, didn't want the job or deferred to the next class. So I can deff see them going through over 300 for a class of 120. Thanks for the positivity lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure you're right tho. A lot of people either got jammed up somewhere through the process, didn't want the job or deferred to the next class. So I can deff see them going through over 300 for a class of 120. Thanks for the positivity lol


No problem dude. Not trying to get hopes up. But like it said a week ago. I figured they'd call the week of the 21st..that gives them 2 weeks to make more calls..be ready man. Best of.luck. fingers crossed for u guys. Keep us updated on here if friends get the call and what class they choose..am or pm


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 23, 2015)

No answer. I'm assuming they're not there anymore.


----------



## billwill (Dec 23, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> No answer. I'm assuming they're not there anymore.


Yeah they prob stopped at 5pm. Tomorrow lets pray they get further on the list


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 23, 2015)

Anyone else get a final letter sent to their current employer?


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 23, 2015)

Got a call today around 3:30 the guy left a message calling them back tomorrow. Is this call what I think it is? Number 20x


----------



## DannyDare (Dec 23, 2015)

hey guys, i got the call today too, see u on the 11th


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

DannyDare said:


> hey guys, i got the call today too, see u on the 11th


List number?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 23, 2015)

DannyDare said:


> hey guys, i got the call today too, see u on the 11th


What list number are u and did U pick a.m or p.m


----------



## billwill (Dec 24, 2015)

Nothing yet this morning.....


----------



## DannyDare (Dec 24, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What list number are u and did U pick a.m or p.m



Im list # 54 on 5003. I picked AM class


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 24, 2015)

If no calls today they would probably start back up next week


----------



## billwill (Dec 24, 2015)

If anyone calls their investigator or CID let us know if it is open today


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 24, 2015)

DannyDare said:


> Im list # 54 on 5003. I picked AM class


Looks like everyone taking am..wonder how many slots left for am class


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 24, 2015)

For those that got the call, was all the dates at metrotech for ids/uniforms/orietation and fort totten on the 12th for 1st day? I just got the call and she said they are going to mail letter too but i just wana double check with you guys too


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 24, 2015)

No uniforms are fort totten


----------



## billwill (Dec 24, 2015)

Got the call!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 24, 2015)

billwill said:


> Got the call!!!!!!!!!!!!


congrats brotha! 
Glad to see that they got up to 280s!
Hopefully i`ll be in April!


----------



## billwill (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks all! It's been a long wait! I chose am and they still had both open so they will definitely into the 300's so keep waiting guys


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 24, 2015)

Got the call about 15 minutes ago. List number 90, picked the PM. Not sure why I only got called now but who cares


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 24, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Got the call about 15 minutes ago. List number 90, picked the PM. Not sure why I only got called now but who cares



I think we should all know by now that there is no rhyme or reason to anything that goes on at cid. I haven't heard **** for the medic list.


----------



## Hunter118 (Dec 24, 2015)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Got the call about 15 minutes ago. List number 90, picked the PM. Not sure why I only got called now but who cares


Congrats you're going to like the pm class .. U get night diff .. It's more relaxed and the instructors are awesome .. Best of luck see u guys out there lol cos most of your class going to the bx lol


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 24, 2015)

Do we get our uniforms the day we go to fort totten ?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 24, 2015)

Got the call as well guys, picked AM class. Glad to see we all made it to the same class. Merry Christmas


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 24, 2015)

Do we think more calls Will go out?


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 24, 2015)

Would the offer letter we get in the mail tells us the dates/times and place to report to?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Heyfdny said:


> For those that got the call, was all the dates at metrotech for ids/uniforms/orietation and fort totten on the 12th for 1st day? I just got the call and she said they are going to mail letter too but i just wana double check with you guys too


First day of academy starts the 12th..sworn in the 11th at hq..it'll all be in letter bro


----------



## billwill (Dec 24, 2015)

Anybody in LI looking for carpool?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 24, 2015)

Bluestripe said:


> Do we get our uniforms the day we go to fort totten ?



Yeah, we get the uniforms the same day. QM does everything on site


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 24, 2015)

I hope they clean out list 5003 asap so they can start 6003 lol...


----------



## billwill (Dec 24, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> I hope they clean out list 5003 asap so they can start 6003 lol...


Lol I remember saying the same thing. 2017 will be when 6003 gets going


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 24, 2015)

They got into mid 300s I heard?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 24, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> They got into mid 300s I heard?


Someone you know got called that was in 300s?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 24, 2015)

I thought I saw it on here. Maybe not but they didn't fill the night class from what it sounds like. I think they will continue the calls


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 24, 2015)

billwill said:


> Lol I remember saying the same thing. 2017 will be when 6003 gets going


 well yeah that sounds believable...by then I was hoping to have done my medic but whatever. I don't really care anymore lol I just want to work for fdny..maybe a whole bunch of people will defer or take another job offer and help to clean out the list faster? Lol wishful thinking..


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 24, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> They got into mid 300s I heard?


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 24, 2015)

By the way you guys are saying that person's with numbers in the 300s are being called into the academy? Isn't that a bit quick? I would have though they were like on number 100 or something by now...but wow all the way to the 300s haha


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 24, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> By the way you guys are saying that person's with numbers in the 300s are being called into the academy? Isn't that a bit quick? I would have though they were like on number 100 or something by now...but wow all the way to the 300s haha



They usually go through 300 or so to get a class


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello everyone. Do You think they'll continue to call next week?


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 24, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> They usually go through 300 or so to get a class


At that rate they will reach list 6003 in no time lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 25, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Do we think more calls Will go out?


more calls will go out the 28th man, im just very surprised they got to 280 in 2 days of calls. I don't know what to think of that. unless they already filled the class, which I HIGHLY doubt. can anyone whos 280 confirm they got the call, or is it speculation, and what times are guys taking, am..pm..AM has to got to be full soon


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 25, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> more calls will go out the 28th man, im just very surprised they got to 280 in 2 days of calls. I don't know what to think of that. unless they already filled the class, which I HIGHLY doubt. can anyone whos 280 confirm they got the call, or is it speculation, and what times are guys taking, am..pm..AM has to got to be full soon



Yeah bro, I'm 28x. I got my call yesterday afternoon, picked the AM class. So they 100% got past the 280s. Where they stopped is anyone's guess


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm late posting got the call wed I'm in the 180,s took pm class


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 25, 2015)

i am early 300s and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 25, 2015)

Let's hope for Monday bud!


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm 39x, you guys think I have a shot of getting into this class?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 25, 2015)

Conditionsboss said:


> I'm 39x, you guys think I have a shot of getting into this class?


ah it depends, probably not, but if you are youll be very close to one of the last guys called.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 25, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> Yeah bro, I'm 28x. I got my call yesterday afternoon, picked the AM class. So they 100% got past the 280s. Where they stopped is anyone's guess


did you have an option of am or pm


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 26, 2015)

Fd did you have the option of am or on?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 26, 2015)

Am or pm


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

16,800...21,600


jjay449 said:


> Fd did you have the option of am or on?


yeah man I did, I took the a.m class. Got called Wednesday afternoon


----------



## tia89 (Dec 26, 2015)

Good morning everyone happy holidays! today is my first time seeing this forum my list# is 5** on exam 5003 hopefully i get a call this week. i thought they said the class was gonna start in February just to clear it up is it starting in January?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> Good morning everyone happy holidays! today is my first time seeing this forum my list# is 5** on exam 5003 hopefully i get a call this week. i thought they said the class was gonna start in February just to clear it up is it starting in January?


January 12th is the first day of the academy dude


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> did you have an option of am or pm



Yeah, I had the option


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> Yeah, I had the option


Aright cool thanks bro


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> Good morning everyone happy holidays! today is my first time seeing this forum my list# is 5** on exam 5003 hopefully i get a call this week. i thought they said the class was gonna start in February just to clear it up is it starting in January?


I doubt they`ll get up to 500's in my opinion. I hope they do, which mean i can get in the April class. But as of right now, it looks like they MAY get in to mid 300's. lets hope they keep the ball rolling.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm mid 300's so I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I doubt they`ll get up to 500's in my opinion. I hope they do, which mean i can get in the April class. But as of right now, it looks like they MAY get in to mid 300's. lets hope they keep the ball rolling.



The next class should definitely roll through the 500s


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I'm mid 300's so I'll keep you up to date.


Nice, good luck brotha. Hopefully they start calling on Monday. Someone was 28X and he had the options for AM / PM class, so just maybe you`ll get the call


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> The next class should definitely roll through the 500s


i HOPE. fingers crossed. Im hoping i get in to the April class


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 26, 2015)

I think you will be In next class for sure. Hopefully more calls go out Monday to give us a clearer view


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Nice, good luck brotha. Hopefully they start calling on Monday. Someone was 28X and he had the options for AM / PM class, so just maybe you`ll get the call



Yeah, that was me. If they went through 280+ list numbers to get a class of 120 then I'm sure the next class will go through just as many. But they still might be calling people Monday so just keep your head up. I know one of the top guys at the academy and he said that they're putting 3 classes in 2016. So by this time next year I can deff see them up to or past 900


----------



## spaceferret (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow I just want them to get started on 6003  ah man I hate waiting for long periods of time...I hope my list number on 6003 is good so I can get called early or something when they start 6003... By the way, what is the first number on 5003 that has a score of 70?


----------



## EMS402 (Dec 26, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> Yeah, that was me. If they went through 280+ list numbers to get a class of 120 then I'm sure the next class will go through just as many. But they still might be calling people Monday so just keep your head up. I know one of the top guys at the academy and he said that they're putting 3 classes in 2016. So by this time next year I can deff see them up to or past 900


Why only 3? They usally do jan/april/june/September.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone knows what happens when you defer? Does this mean they`ll call the people who deferred before they keep going?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

EMS402 said:


> Why only 3? They usally do jan/april/june/September.



Idk man but that's from a very very reliable source. I was told 3-120 classes this year.


----------



## tia89 (Dec 26, 2015)

When i was in my medical they told my group we would be in the next class which is this one coming.


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> When i was in my medical they told my group we would be in the next class which is this one coming.



I'm not too sure about that, when was your medical and what's your list #? When I took my medical back in May they told me I'd be in the September class, which wasn't true.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> When i was in my medical they told my group we would be in the next class which is this one coming.


Ah I wouldn't go by that. I was told at medical in June that my group and I would be in september, hurry up and wait is the name of the game. Get your stuff in on time and you'll be good. If they get to mid 300s I'd be surprised. But with 2 weeks left it's definitely possible especially with HERROO in the 280s still had the option of am pm classes


----------



## tia89 (Dec 26, 2015)

Im not too sure the exact time but i started my process maybe june or july and my investigator said we wouldnt make the September class but we would make the next one. Thenwe was at our medical maybe october i wanna say. And they told us we would be in the upcoming class congrats


----------



## tia89 (Dec 26, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Ah I wouldn't go by that. I was told at medical in June that my group and I would be in september, hurry up and wait is the name of the game. Get your stuff in on time and you'll be good. If they get to mid 300s I'd be surprised. But with 2 weeks left it's definitely possible especially with HERROO in the 280s still had the option of am pm classes


Yea thats how all these city jobs process is. The city sucks at this. Im having the same situation with nyc department of corrections. Nothings accurate and they will let ya dreams down fast


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> Im not too sure the exact time but i started my process maybe june or july and my investigator said we wouldnt make the September class but we would make the next one. Thenwe was at our medical maybe october i wanna say. And they told us we would be in the upcoming class congrats



Just keep your head up. If you don't make this class then you're deff in for the next one, if you took your medical around October then you're not far away. Every city job process is long and a annoying waiting game. Good luck with corrections, the pay is deff better than EMS


----------



## tia89 (Dec 26, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> Just keep your head up. If you don't make this class then you're deff in for the next one, if you took your medical around October then you're not far away. Every city job process is long and a annoying waiting game. Good luck with corrections, the pay is deff better than EMS


Thank you i really appreciate it. I been down a long road with them. So im on option B right now tryna get it together. Good luck to you on everything as well hun


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> When i was in my medical they told my group we would be in the next class which is this one coming.


Ah I wouldn't go b


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> When i was in my medical they told my group we would be in the next class which is this one coming.



Ah idk about that dude. At my medical in June we were told septembwr..hurry up and wait is the name of the game..April class for u guys most likely.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey fd and Hero did your current job recently get a letter while you were on final review? My current job got a letter last week which was confusing


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hey fd and Hero did your current job recently get a letter while you were on final review? My current job got a letter last week which was confusing


My employer got a letter months ago and I never knew about it. He just sent it back. Employer getting letter doesn't mean you're on final review.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

spaceferret said:


> Wow I just want them to get started on 6003  ah man I hate waiting for long periods of time...I hope my list number on 6003 is good so I can get called early or something when they start 6003... By the way, what is the first number on 5003 that has a score of 70?


Sit tight its gonna be a while. AT LEAST a year man


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

tia89 said:


> Thank you i really appreciate it. I been down a long road with them. So im on option B right now tryna get it together. Good luck to you on everything as well hun



Hey just an FYI with corrections. My buddy works there and unless you want to work 80 hrs a week and get stuck there and never know if you can leave don't take it. It's kinda screwed I got called for it but passed after I heard the nightmares from a few people. Is good money but no quality of life.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey anyone take the pm class seems like I'm the only one at this point? My buddy did as well but he's not on here.


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hey fd and Hero did your current job recently get a letter while you were on final review? My current job got a letter last week which was confusing



My job received a letter over a month ago, don't know if they sent anything recently but I know for a fact they sent one back in October or November. Once the employer gets that letter it usually means you're in the next class


----------



## tia89 (Dec 26, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Hey just an FYI with corrections. My buddy works there and unless you want to work 80 hrs a week and get stuck there and never know if you can leave don't take it. It's kinda screwed I got called for it but passed after I heard the nightmares from a few people. Is good money but no quality of life.


Yea alot of my family and friends are in there including captains. The hrs are ridiculous money is excellent but im still ready lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 26, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> My job received a letter over a month ago, don't know if they sent anything recently but I know for a fact they sent one back in October or November. Once the employer gets that letter it usually means you're in the next class


My employers got it over the summer. So i dont think it means youre in the next class.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 26, 2015)

Fd my investigator told me I was I'm final review and my file was off the table, but last week a letter got sent to my current job. I find it strange because my previous jobs got letters months ago.


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 26, 2015)

for those that got the call, when you guys think we will get the offer letter in the mail?


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 26, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hey fd and Hero did your current job recently get a letter while you were on final review? My current job got a letter last week which was confusing


not that of know of


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

Heyfdny said:


> for those that got the call, when you guys think we will get the offer letter in the mail?



I'm guessing sometime this week. I made the mistake of asking the guy that called me and got the response of "I don't work for the post office" lol


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 26, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> I'm guessing sometime this week. I made the mistake of asking the guy that called me and got the response of "I don't work for the post office" lol


lol we shud start bugging post office for our letters, yea i figure  since we start doing fdny stuff on the 4th so prally this week we get those sweeet offer letters


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 26, 2015)

Heyfdny said:


> for those that got the call, when you guys think we will get the offer letter in the mail?


Hopefully Monday or Tuesday brother


----------



## ndtyank49 (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a problem...my letter for my psych just got to my house today. Dated december 1st with my appointment december 15th. I left a message for my investigator telling him the letter got lost in the mail. How screwed am I? How soon before I can re-schedule? Anyone have a problem like this or heard of one? I'm nervous.


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 26, 2015)

ndtyank49 said:


> I have a problem...my letter for my psych just got to my house today. Dated december 1st with my appointment december 15th. I left a message for my investigator telling him the letter got lost in the mail. How screwed am I? How soon before I can re-schedule? Anyone have a problem like this or heard of one? I'm nervous.



I'm sure you'll be fine, I'm sure you're not the first person that happened to. Don't sweat it bro, call back CID Monday


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Dec 26, 2015)

Anybody have any idea if you get stuck in dispatch can you still do mutuals there? (8,16,16) or (16,16,8) ?


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 27, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> Hey anyone take the pm class seems like I'm the only one at this point? My buddy did as well but he's not on here.



I took the PM


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 27, 2015)

i chose pm class too, so does anyone know how much more they pay since its pm class?


----------



## tia89 (Dec 27, 2015)

do anyone know how many ppl they put in a class? both a.m and p.m


----------



## tia89 (Dec 27, 2015)

Heyfdny said:


> i chose pm class too, so does anyone know how much more they pay since its pm class?


are you sure they even pay more in the academy? i know obj they do but the academy too sounds too good to be true


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 27, 2015)

tia89 said:


> are you sure they even pay more in the academy? i know obj they do but the academy too sounds too good to be true



You will take home more in the academy because things like union dues haven't started coming out yet. But, obviously, overtime is readily available once in the street.


----------



## Bluestripe (Dec 28, 2015)

Is there another piss test between now and the academy , don't wanna drink the night before one


----------



## johnny chimpo (Dec 28, 2015)

I think they tested my urine twice during the whole process. I've been working here for a little while now, just fyi... I heard this from a chief at the academy while he was at my station, they are planning on putting through a few very large classes in the coming year, roughly 160 split between tour 2 and 3. Yall should be okay. Good luck!


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 28, 2015)

johnny chimpo said:


> I think they tested my urine twice during the whole process. I've been working here for a little while now, just fyi... I heard this from a chief at the academy while he was at my station, they are planning on putting through a few very large classes in the coming year, roughly 160 split between tour 2 and 3. Yall should be okay. Good luck!


was the first pay check in the academy on the 3rd week?


----------



## Pat (Dec 28, 2015)

My list # is 130 on test 5003 for ems and haven't recieved a call yet. My investigator said i'm all good to go and should be getting a call. I'm also #3472 on the firefighter list also and was told I should be in probie school in June i'm hoping they don't skip ove rme because of the firefighter process.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 28, 2015)

Wouldn't you more want to be a ff anyway?


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 28, 2015)

Pat said:


> My list # is 130 on test 5003 for ems and haven't recieved a call yet. My investigator said i'm all good to go and should be getting a call. I'm also #3472 on the firefighter list also and was told I should be in probie school in June i'm hoping they don't skip ove rme because of the firefighter process.



Not that my anxiety isn't through the roof over it, but I'm 82 on the medic list (5004) and didn't make the last class because of a screw up in CID. Was told I'd be in for this also and haven't gotten a call either. Hoping something didn't get screwed up again.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 28, 2015)

You guys think today is the last day for calls? If not when do you think if you haven't heard anything, you're not in this class?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 28, 2015)

Pat said:


> My list # is 130 on test 5003 for ems and haven't recieved a call yet. My investigator said i'm all good to go and should be getting a call. I'm also #3472 on the firefighter list also and was told I should be in probie school in June i'm hoping they don't skip ove rme because of the firefighter process.


Wouldn't you rather be a ff though?


----------



## Pat (Dec 28, 2015)

Conditionsboss said:


> Wouldn't you more want to be a ff anyway?


Yes obviously lol but why not go through EMS training then go right into probie school. Plus i'm working as an emt in westchester now but fdny ems would be a better job then where I am now. I also wouldn't mind learning the fdny system for a few months before hitting firefighter academy


----------



## Pat (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think todays the last day for calls I know guys who have been called a few days before academy starts for EMS


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 28, 2015)

Pat said:


> I don't think todays the last day for calls I know guys who have been called a few days before academy starts for EMS



That is very true. I'd just feel a little better sooner than later...


----------



## Tvel207 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> That is very true. I'd just feel a little better sooner than later...



Does anyone know how much PT you do in the academy? Or how much running?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Let us know on here if you get calls and what class u take am or pm. Waiting for this letter in the mail. Mid week probably


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Tvel207 said:


> Does anyone know how much PT you do in the academy? Or how much running?


Someone said mile and a half run..some pushups..some jumping Jacks and stuff. Nothing crazy dude. Don't worry about it


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you think it's safe to call my investigator mid week to see where I stand on being called? I also don't want to annoy them


----------



## billwill (Dec 28, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Do you think it's safe to call my investigator mid week to see where I stand on being called? I also don't want to annoy them


I would be careful calling your investigator too much... they dont want to be annoyed. If your number gets reached, you should be called. Just my advice


----------



## billwill (Dec 28, 2015)

Also, for everyone who got the call. Will the letter that we receive in the mail have all the information we need and the chosen dates/times for uniform fitting and ID stuff?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 28, 2015)

billwill said:


> Also, for everyone who got the call. Will the letter that we receive in the mail have all the information we need and the chosen dates/times for uniform fitting and ID stuff?



I believe it has the dates and times we picked. One of my friends actually got a call today telling him that they accidentally over booked the fittings at the QM for the early morning and he had to come in later in the day. So I guess they're still sorting that out


----------



## billwill (Dec 28, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> I believe it has the dates and times we picked. One of my friends actually got a call today telling him that they accidentally over booked the fittings at the QM for the early morning and he had to come in later in the day. So I guess they're still sorting that out


Oh ok... Cant wait! I go in for ID's Jan 4


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

billwill said:


> Oh ok... Cant wait! I go in for ID's Jan 4


Is it January 4th? Nice. I don't remember the dates. I got a call this morning as well telling me they overbooked the 7th at Fort totten. Took the 8th instead.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Billwill did u get the call at 280?


----------



## billwill (Dec 28, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Billwill did u get the call at 280?


 Yeah I got the call xmas eve. Took the AM class


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 28, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Is it January 4th? Nice. I don't remember the dates. I got a call this morning as well telling me they overbooked the 7th at Fort totten. Took the 8th instead.



I'll be at metro tech the 4th in the am and the QM the 7th in the am as well. Maybe I'll see you guys there then


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 28, 2015)

is the 11th when we get swore in at metro?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Herroo50 said:


> I'll be at metro tech the 4th in the am and the QM the 7th in the am as well. Maybe I'll see you guys there then


Yeah man definitely


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Heyfdny said:


> is the 11th when we get swore in at metro?


Yeah


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 28, 2015)

Anybody receive a call for the academy today?


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sure it's in the letter but I just wanna double check. What did they say to you to wear when we get IDs and uniforms? Business casual? I remember we have to wear long sleeved uniform shirt with hat the 11th for the swearing in


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 28, 2015)

I still haven't heard anything


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

kmack88 said:


> I still haven't heard anything


What list number are you


----------



## Woodenspoon (Dec 28, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hey fd and Hero did your current job recently get a letter while you were on final review? My current job got a letter last week which was confusing





FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> My employer got a letter months ago and I never knew about it. He just sent it back. Employer getting letter doesn't mean you're on final review.





Herroo50 said:


> My job received a letter over a month ago, don't know if they sent anything recently but I know for a fact they sent one back in October or November. Once the employer gets that letter it usually means you're in the next class





mattchew said:


> My employers got it over the summer. So i dont think it means youre in the next class.



I'm in the January PM EMT Class as well. I'm not sure if my employer received this letter. They probably did, But any Idea what the letter may of said or requested?


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 28, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What list number are you



320s


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 28, 2015)

Kmack keep in touch because I'm right behind you with my list number


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 28, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Kmack keep in touch because I'm right behind you with my list number



I will. Are you in the 300s too? I was kind of hoping for a call today since they got up to 280 last week..


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yea I'm 300's also. I was thinking the same thing as you, but maybe this week we should get a call. From what others were saying it seems that the classes aren't full yet


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 28, 2015)

kmack88 said:


> 320s





jjay449 said:


> Yea I'm 300's also. I was thinking the same thing as you, but maybe this week we should get a call. From what others were saying it seems that the classes aren't full yet



Good Luck to you both. Hope both of you get the calls. Congrats on those who did. Lets hope they keep the ball rolling.


----------



## johnny chimpo (Dec 28, 2015)

Heyfdny said:


> was the first pay check in the academy on the 3rd week?


Yeah I forget, I want to say you potentially miss the first pay cycle and catch the second one. Probably third week yeah.


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone else call DCAS? I just did and now I'm not on an outstanding certification. I still have no idea what this means, but would like to know if anyone who did or didn't get called also on this.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Anyone else call DCAS? I just did and now I'm not on an outstanding certification. I still have no idea what this means, but would like to know if anyone who did or didn't get called also on this.


That is not good...currently on an outstanding certification is usually what people get switched to about a week or two before calls go out, if your list number is in range. I was not outstanding for months and was switched to outstanding about a week and a half ago..what's your list number


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 28, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> That is not good...currently on an outstanding certification is usually what people get switched to about a week or two before calls go out, if your list number is in range. I was not outstanding for months and was switched to outstanding about a week and a half ago..what's your list number



I was outstanding last week, and now just checking it I'm not. 8x on the medic (5004) list.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> I was outstanding last week, and now just checking it I'm not. 8x on the medic (5004) list.


Ah I don't know. I'd call somebody tomorrow


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Any other phone calls today?


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 28, 2015)

mattchew said:


> Good Luck to you both. Hope both of you get the calls. Congrats on those who did. Lets hope they keep the ball rolling.



Thank you!! I didn't get a call today. Still hoping they'll call sometime this week. What number are you?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks Mattchew I'll keep you posted


----------



## EMS402 (Dec 29, 2015)

If im 110X, ill probly get in after these next 3 academys right? They go through about 300 a class, so the fourth one looks pritty good for me. So if 2016 is ganna be January/April/June, the next class after should be January 2017. Please tell me if im wrong im not to familiar with the process.


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just got my call. I took AM. Both were still available!!


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 29, 2015)

Congrats k Mack. I'm about 10 list numbers behind you


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 29, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Congrats k Mack. I'm about 10 list numbers behind you



You should be getting your call soon!! They still had both classes open. Goodluck! Keep me posted!!


----------



## tia89 (Dec 29, 2015)

kmack88 said:


> Just got my call. I took AM. Both were still available!!


oh so that is great congrats that means they still have spots available if both am and pm spots are there


----------



## tia89 (Dec 29, 2015)

i just called and apparently my investigator may not be in today. i have a question was it your investigator that called you or was it random ppl?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ahh the suspense!!! I'll keep you up to date


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 29, 2015)

tia89 said:


> i just called and apparently my investigator may not be in today. i have a question was it your investigator that called you or was it random ppl?



From what most people have said, the call comes from a supervisor of cid.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 29, 2015)

kmack88 said:


> Just got my call. I took AM. Both were still available!!



you probably said it already, but what list # are you?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone else I'm the 300s get a call?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 29, 2015)

* In


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Dec 29, 2015)

#35x....unfortunately still waiting


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 29, 2015)

I guess they stopped calling for today. I hope they didn't fill up.


----------



## billwill (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone in the January AM academy driving from Long Island?


----------



## svr69 (Dec 30, 2015)

Just wanted to let you guys know, I got the call last week. I spoke with the investigator and letters went out yesterday, emails are delayed due to a problem. 

If anyone is going from LI and wants to car pool, I opted for the afternoon academy.

Steve

exam 5003
list 319


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey steve you had both options for am and pm class?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

svr69 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know, I got the call last week. I spoke with the investigator and letters went out yesterday, emails are delayed due to a problem.
> 
> If anyone is going from LI and wants to car pool, I opted for the afternoon academy.
> 
> ...



Steve thanks for all that solid info. Hopefully letters get to us today


----------



## svr69 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Hey steve you had both options for am and pm class?


Just finished reading the back posts here's a few more details...

Yes, i had the option for Am or PM classes. My call was on 12/24 @ 10 am. I was given multiple options for time on 1/4 (ID pictures) and for the QM on the 7th. From what I've been reading they've overbooked the 7th and now QM is on the 8th as well. 

Looking forward to seeing my fellow candidates.


----------



## svr69 (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Steve thanks for all that solid info. Hopefully letters get to us today


I imagine letters should be on our doorstep within the next couple of days.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

svr69 said:


> I imagine letters should be on our doorstep within the next couple of days.


I'd assume they'd be here before the week ends. So we are taking our Id pictures with no uniform. Thought we'd be doing ids with uni but guess not lol. Im very surprised both am and pm are still open, guess a lot of people deferred.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm hoping I hear something soon sitting at 34*.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm 39X, starting to think I might need a miracle for me to get into this class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

Conditionsboss said:


> I'm 39X, starting to think I might need a miracle for me to get into this class


Before calls went out I would have said yeah u need a huge miracle, but guys at 320'still have option for am/pm, that's a good sign for u. If u don't get called, you're in for april


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

I just talked to my investigator and was told calls are still going out. When do you think the deadline is for the last calls A week before the academy!?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I just talked to my investigator and was told calls are still going out. When do you think the deadline is for the last calls A week before the academy!?


Beginning of next week, or Friday this week. Depends how many days they have for people to get ids and go to quartermaster


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Before calls went out I would have said yeah u need a huge miracle, but guys at 320'still have option for am/pm, that's a good sign for u. If u don't get called, you're in for april


Thanks for the optimism. You're in for this class right?


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Beginning of next week, or Friday this week. Depends how many days they have for people to get ids and go to quartermaster



Friday is New Year's Day. Highly doubt anyone is calling that day.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mikef19 said:


> Friday is New Year's Day. Highly doubt anyone is calling that day.


True , forgot about that haha


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

Conditionsboss said:


> Thanks for the optimism. You're in for this class right?


Yeah man, I got the call the 23rd


----------



## billwill (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> I just talked to my investigator and was told calls are still going out. When do you think the deadline is for the last calls A week before the academy!?


calls will go out until the class is filled...


----------



## Conditionsboss (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah man, I got the call the 23rd


Nice, congrats, enjoy the academy I heard it's an awesome time


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Steve thanks for all that solid info. Hopefully letters get to us today


yea i think it should,since we go in on the 4th and friday is new years. fingers crossed =D


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

Conditionsboss said:


> Nice, congrats, enjoy the academy I heard it's an awesome time


Thanks bro, best of luck to you. If you happen not to Make this class, hang tight, don't stress, like Hunter118 once told me, you'll be good, time flies. Before u know it it'll be April and you'll get the call.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

billwill said:


> calls will go out until the class is filled...


Obviously. He's wondering when the class will be filled being that it's less then 2 weeks away and both classes aren't full yet.


----------



## billwill (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Obviously. He's wondering when the class will be filled being that it's less then 2 weeks away and both classes aren't full yet.


Yeah but they will call until the day before if it is not filled... my point is they will call until it gets filled even if its the day before. No one knows when it will fill up


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey so we get an email and a letter? Just wondering my buddy thought you only get an email if you call and say you didn't get the letter? Just wondering I want to make sure I do everything correctly.


----------



## tia89 (Dec 30, 2015)

I spoke to my investigator today she said they still making calls and will be making calls for a few more days. My list number is 59* and she said dont lose hope about this class cause so many ppl turn down get denied etc. She said we still have time we will be surprised


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 30, 2015)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I'd assume they'd be here before the week ends. So we are taking our Id pictures with no uniform. Thought we'd be doing ids with uni but guess not lol. Im very surprised both am and pm are still open, guess a lot of people deferred.



If I'm not mistaken they have a few uniform shirts in various sizes there that you throw on and take the picture with. Not 100% but I'm pretty sure


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

My investigator said the same thing tia. It just seems they are not making any calls though. I haven't heard anything and I'm very close to having my list number reached


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> My investigator said the same thing tia. It just seems they are not making any calls though. I haven't heard anything and I'm very close to having my list number reached



Or they're just going slow. Remember also, a firefighter class just went in on Monday. So they're probably still dealing with drop outs and last minute add on's for that.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

tia89 said:


> I spoke to my investigator today she said they still making calls and will be making calls for a few more days. My list number is 59* and she said dont lose hope about this class cause so many ppl turn down get denied etc. She said we still have time we will be surprised





jjay449 said:


> My investigator said the same thing tia. It just seems they are not making any calls though. I haven't heard anything and I'm very close to having my list number reached



I honestly don't think they'll reach up to the 500's for Jan. I HOPE they do, but it seems highly unlikely. I think that we're looking at April, which isn't that far.


----------



## tia89 (Dec 30, 2015)

mattchew said:


> I honestly don't think they'll reach up to the 500's for Jan. I HOPE they do, but it seems highly unlikely. I think that we're looking at April, which isn't that far.


Yea i doubt it too. I learned my lesson about getting over excited about city jobs until a pre employment or something.  So im gonna just wait. Im just stuck in transport and it sucks


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

Tia what list number are you again?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

tia89 said:


> Yea i doubt it too. I learned my lesson about getting over excited about city jobs until a pre employment or something.  So im gonna just wait. Im just stuck in transport and it sucks



I know how you feel, but for everyone 350 (maybe even higher) and above, seems like we're most likely in April, so its all good, 4 months away ain't too bad.


----------



## tia89 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Tia what list number are you again?


594


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

Just got the call. They had both classes open. List 34*


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Just got the call. They had both classes open. List 34*


GTFO, CONGRATS BROTHA! AND both classes opened STILL?????? thats nuts.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks bud. I got a call from a very nice lady telling me they still had both classes open


----------



## FDNYEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

That's crazy. Both classes still had openings and they went through 340 Candidates. 30 or 80 (forgot which #) went to the last class. So maybe they'll get to 380.


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

everyone was right when they said being patient is the key. You'll get your call and if anyone has any questions let us know


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Just got the call. They had both classes open. List 34*




CONGRATS!! Which class did you take?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you and I took pm


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

For anyone who got the call May I ask if the person who called mentioned something about academics and maintaining a certain average?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> For anyone who got the call May I ask if the person who called mentioned something about academics and maintaining a certain average?


Gotta have a passing average on the 13 quizzes they give, and have to pass the state, then said if u fail you must sign up for another exam in September but I've heard that if you mess up, you can go into the next academy. Not too sure about if she said anything about maintaining a certain average though dude


----------



## tia89 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> My investigator said the same thing tia. It just seems they are not making any calls though. I haven't heard anything and I'm very close to having my list number reached


omg i really hope they call you. the thought of knowing you are so close and waiting is too nerve wrecking


----------



## tia89 (Dec 30, 2015)

jjay449 said:


> Just got the call. They had both classes open. List 34*


congrats hun


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 30, 2015)

for those that got called today, did they say when you guys can expect to get your offer letters?


----------



## jjay449 (Dec 30, 2015)

The lady said sometime this week


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

Chances are you wont have the letter on time I was called last wed and my letter went out yesterday. Crazy stuff you would think they would overnight it with this short of time before Monday at headquarters


----------



## kmack88 (Dec 30, 2015)

They told me they sent mine out yesterday. Then they called me back to say they sent me two letters because they left some papers out.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 30, 2015)

That's the city at work for ya lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Dec 30, 2015)

RUMCEMT said:


> That's the city at work for ya lol


So tomorrow we should have it by


----------



## Heyfdny (Dec 30, 2015)

if not tomorrow i guess Saturday? lols that would be cutting it close


----------



## Herroo50 (Dec 31, 2015)

Received my letter today, check your mailboxes. All the dates and times are in it as well as additional info for the orientation and academy. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## tia89 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nobody lucky today?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Dec 31, 2015)

Got my letter today


----------



## nacholibre27 (Dec 31, 2015)

does anyone know the layout of a typical day at the academy? and does clean shaven include mustache? thanks


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 31, 2015)

nacholibre27 said:


> does anyone know the layout of a typical day at the academy? and does clean shaven include mustache? thanks



I think every letter they sent gave the facial hair policy.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 1, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> does anyone know the layout of a typical day at the academy? and does clean shaven include mustache? thanks


My buddy had mustache towards end of the academy. But I'd show up to the 4th..8th..11th..12th clean shaven, if towards the end u grow a stache then I don't think it'd be a problem. But I'd be clean shaven for everything to begin with man.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 1, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> does anyone know the layout of a typical day at the academy? and does clean shaven include mustache? thanks


Yeah I'd also like to know the layout of a typical day at fort rotten. Thanks guys. Can't wait to meet some of u guys


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 1, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> My buddy had mustache towards end of the academy. But I'd show up to the 4th..8th..11th..12th clean shaven, if towards the end u grow a stache then I don't think it'd be a problem. But I'd be clean shaven for everything to begin with man.


cool. thanks. makes sense


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 1, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> My buddy had mustache towards end of the academy. But I'd show up to the 4th..8th..11th..12th clean shaven, if towards the end u grow a stache then I don't think it'd be a problem. But I'd be clean shaven for everything to begin with man.


U can keep a mustache throughout the academy just nothing else for like the first 4 weeks they do a thorough uniform check so make so ur clean shave have a white under shirt and black socks .. It's really a walk in the park it's not hard


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 1, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Gotta have a passing average on the 13 quizzes they give, and have to pass the state, then said if u fail you must sign up for another exam in September but I've heard that if you mess up, you can go into the next academy. Not too sure about if she said anything about maintaining a certain average though dude


I have to reach a certain number on 13 total tests I forgot , u have to pass the class final state practical , and state written if u fail any u will be dropped from the academy


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey Hunter Happy New year. Just curious because it's been a while since emt classes. How's the difficulty level of the exams and class overall?


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 1, 2016)

Hunter118 said:


> I have to reach a certain number on 13 total tests I forgot , u have to pass the class final state practical , and state written if u fail any u will be dropped from the academy


how's class like with the emt material? do you guys like go through each chapter/practice skills everyday and then quiz every morning?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hunter118 said:


> I have to reach a certain number on 13 total tests I forgot , u have to pass the class final state practical , and state written if u fail any u will be dropped from the academy


Here is where I stress haha, like u said don't stress about getting called, you'll have plenty of stressing to do in the academy lol


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 2, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Here is where I stress haha, like u said don't stress about getting called, you'll have plenty of stressing to do in the academy lol


It's not bad bro just study there's a point where ur going to have a quiz every day they jam it in your brain that's like the first 3 weeks of the academy then u take the final then the state practical, then ur broken into platoons where u do scenarios the Rock evoc and u take the ny state , just study u'll be ok. If u get class valedictorian u pick what division u want. Since working the streets the best divisions are the bx and bk high call volume and legit calls


----------



## Hunter118 (Jan 2, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> how's class like with the emt material? do you guys like go through each chapter/practice skills everyday and then quiz every morning?


Yea u have lectures everyday and quizzed on the material the next day 20 question quizzes


----------



## kmack88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can someone tell me how many papers we were supposed to get with our letters? I received a call saying they were sending my letter out twice because they forgot to add something, but both of the letters I received have the same amount of papers. I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything. Thanks


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello everyone. Regarding Monday the fourth we go for ids, but I haven't received my employment letter in the mail with what we need for that day. If someone has a moment would they update me on what I need to bring for that day? Something about original documents? Thank you


----------



## kmack88 (Jan 2, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Hello everyone. Regarding Monday the fourth we go for ids, but I haven't received my employment letter in the mail with what we need for that day. If someone has a moment would they update me on what I need to bring for that day? Something about original documents? Thank you



Your offer letter, drivers license, EMT card. If your license doesn't have your picture on it you need to bring another form of picture identification. You also need to bring a document that will establish both identity & employment authorization (a U.S. passport). If you don't have a passport let me know & I'll send you the list.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks k mack. I have all those documents except my offer letter! I was expecting it to come today


----------



## kmack88 (Jan 2, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Thanks k mack. I have all those documents except my offer letter! I was expecting it to come today



No problem. What time are you supposed to be there on Monday? You could always call CID before you go & see what they say


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm scheduled for 12:30, but I'll call before hand. What time are you for Monday!?


----------



## kmack88 (Jan 2, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> I'm scheduled for 12:30, but I'll call before hand. What time are you for Monday!?



I'm scheduled for 12:30 also.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 2, 2016)

Think I'm 1230 as well


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 3, 2016)

Do we get our IDs when we go to metro tech for the pictures ?


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yea on Monday we go for ids


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bluestripe said:


> Do we get our IDs when we go to metro tech for the pictures ?


Idk, maybe they just give them to us when we swear in, or day 1 at the academy on the 12th. I doubt they're gonna have them all made up and everything for us monday dude. But who knows, what time u there Monday. I'll be in at 8am


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 3, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Idk, maybe they just give them to us when we swear in, or day 1 at the academy on the 12th. I doubt they're gonna have them all made up and everything for us monday dude. But who knows, what time u there Monday. I'll be in at 8am


I'm Tuesday at 11 I pick the latest time for everything lol getting as much sleep as possible before I start tour 2s


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bluestripe said:


> I'm Tuesday at 11 I pick the latest time for everything lol getting as much sleep as possible before I start tour 2s


What's tour 2s lol don't know if that's a stupid question


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 3, 2016)

Tour 2 is 7-3 tour 3 is 3-11 and we are considered D platoon while in the academy


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 3, 2016)

When we get on the streets we are either A B or C platoon which decides what our days off are, you can google FDNY EMS platoon calendar


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bluestripe said:


> When we get on the streets we are either A B or C platoon which decides what our days off are, you can google FDNY EMS platoon calendar


Yeah I saw that schedule, just didn't know that we are called D platoon when in the academy. Thanks. See some of u guys tomorrow


----------



## tia89 (Jan 3, 2016)

good luck to everyone thats going in for the 12th i wish the best for all of you and study hard put ya best foot forward. #ems


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks tia! Well keep you updated along the way


----------



## Buffjockey (Jan 3, 2016)

New to this forum, just have a basic question. I just applied during the filing period September 2015. Just wondering when I would receive my list number in the mail and how long I would have to wait to get called up for my physical. I probably received a 70 or 75 on the test depending if they take an associates degree into consideration for 5 points. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 3, 2016)

Buffjockey said:


> New to this forum, just have a basic question. I just applied during the filing period September 2015. Just wondering when I would receive my list number in the mail and how long I would have to wait to get called up for my physical. I probably received a 70 or 75 on the test depending if they take an associates degree into consideration for 5 points. Thanks in advance.



Usually around March/April. All depends on your list number as far as the call for the physical.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 4, 2016)

They should reward you an extra 5 points for an associate degree


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 4, 2016)

I filled out the application thinking I was only going to get an 80 based on their grading, work experience adds up though, ended up with a 98


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 4, 2016)

Who ever is going in today to metro tech let us know what you guys do


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bluestripe said:


> Who ever is going in today to metro tech let us know what you guys do


Got there at 730 for 8am scheduling. Filled out tax forms,  beneficiaries, who gets money if you were to by some freak thing die as an emt. Took pictures. Filled out pension stuff..fingerprinted. out by 11 because we were all early


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 4, 2016)

Did they say anything about the next promotional


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Did they say anything about the next promotional


Lol no dude, maybe in the academy they'll mention it


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 4, 2016)

Ask them about it when you swear in. Peggy Quinn should be there and she got all the answers. I keep hearing mixed things between this month or July/August. I just want to make sure people can take it if they have less than a year on the job when it comes out


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Ask them about it when you swear in. Peggy Quinn should be there and she got all the answers. I keep hearing mixed things between this month or July/August. I just want to make sure people can take it if they have less than a year on the job when it comes out



Not sure if that's something you should ask when youre and emt... Been advised to keep mouth shut about switching to fire


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 4, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Not sure if that's something you should ask when youre and emt... Been advised to keep mouth shut about switching to fire


Keep your mouth shut at the station and respect those who's career is ems but there's no problem asking CID about it. Being some people prob have other job options and would take the other job if a promotion to fire is out of the question.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Keep your mouth shut at the station and respect those who's career is ems but there's no problem asking CID about it. Being some people prob have other job options and would take the other job if a promotion to fire is out of the question.



Whatever the case is... I've heard August


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 4, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Whatever the case is... I've heard August


Thanks. But I'm more curious about how long you need on ems before you can take the test


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Thanks. But I'm more curious about how long you need on ems before you can take the test


U need 1 day on dude, pretty sure u can sign up for it even when in the academy, and yeah nobody asked while there


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have heard August as well, test August, filing in summer I've heard for August test


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Need 2 years on as an met to be eligible to be promoted


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

I think you can file in the academy. Not too sure. But I've heard from multiple people its suppose to come out in August


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I think you can file in the academy. Not too sure. But I've heard from multiple people its suppose to come out in August


The exam will be in August or filing?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

They gotta have a class ready in 2018, so I'm gonna say the test is August, filing this summer


----------



## nystateofmind (Jan 4, 2016)

My investigator actually brought the topic up to me when i met with him. You are eligible to apply to and take the promotional exam when you are sworn in. However you still need to complete 2 years in ems before you are eligible to accept the promotion. If your number comes up you will have an oppurtunity at the next academy class, as long as ems doesn't have a drastic shortage of manpower, in which case you could end up waiting a little longer.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

There's gonna be a lot more people taking this next promotional then the one given in 2012


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 4, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> There's gonna be a lot more people taking this next promotional then the one given in 2012


Which is why I get nervous they are going to change the game this time around. Say we need a certain amount of time on ems in order to take it when I know in the past you can take it even if you are only in the academy


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Thanks. But I'm more curious about how long you need on ems before you can take the test



From what I've heard 2 yrs but I'm too old lol


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone know of any 911 members in NYC that are hiring 18 years old? I really don't wanna do transport ems...


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 4, 2016)

spaceferret said:


> Anyone know of any 911 members in NYC that are hiring 18 years old? I really don't wanna do transport ems...



Most 911s you need to have experience or unpaid intern for them. It's hard to just get hired. I never did transport but I did 6 months of internship almost 500 hrs on the bus as a third for free. Greatest experience I could have gotten and I got hired per diem afterwards. If your not looking for transport you may want to wait for this job to call.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Week from today we'll be sworn in. Can't believe it's already here.


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 4, 2016)

hey for those who the email because they worked with the city before, do you know what's our user id? it don't say in the email.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> hey for those who the email because they worked with the city before, do you know what's our user id? it don't say in the email.


Hey man, when did us get the email. I never got it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

You**


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 4, 2016)

you only get the email if you had some job with the city before doe like a college or something


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> you only get the email if you had some job with the city before doe like a college or something


Oh aright, but I remember when the woman called to offer employment, she said we'd get emails, asked for my email address and all that. Guess it's no big thing


----------



## tia89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Thanks. But I'm more curious about how long you need on ems before you can take the test


FOR FIRE LAST TEST THEY HAD TO WAIT 2 YEARS FOR PROMOTIONAL. MY INVESTIGATOR TOLD ME EVEN IF U TAKE IT EARLY THEY WILL HOLD IT TO U HIT UR SECOND YEAR AND THEY WOULD STILL ULL U IN.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

tia89 said:


> FOR FIRE LAST TEST THEY HAD TO WAIT 2 YEARS FOR PROMOTIONAL. MY INVESTIGATOR TOLD ME EVEN IF U TAKE IT EARLY THEY WILL HOLD IT TO U HIT UR SECOND YEAR AND THEY WOULD STILL ULL U IN.


Dudes going in Jan class will be good for the June 2018 class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Firefighter academy I'm saying


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 5, 2016)

What's going on? Haven't heard anything about calls. Sent from both classes still being open to nobody getting offered. ...


----------



## Herroo50 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just a heads up to everyone getting fitted this week. I was told they give ALOT of stuff so
be prepared to carry a lot. From what I was told all duty uniforms (golf shirts, pants, button down & sweaters), turnouts, boots, class As and PT gear and a few other things I don't remember will be issued


----------



## tia89 (Jan 5, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Dudes going in Jan class will be good for the June 2018 class


they def should be good.


----------



## EMS402 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey hat BMI do they want you under? Im going to the medical at the end of the month and im 5"5 180 pounds. If your to heavy do u have a chance to lose it?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 5, 2016)

Lots of stuff stays at quartermaster so they can put your name on it. So when you get home and realize you don't have any polos, no sweatshirt, and only one long sleeve don't worry. They give you only one long sleeve so you can wear it on rotations. The rest stays at totten till you pass the state.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Lots of stuff stays at quartermaster so they can put your name on it. So when you get home and realize you don't have any polos, no sweatshirt, and only one long sleeve don't worry. They give you only one long sleeve so you can wear it on rotations. The rest stays at totten till you pass the state.


Are you an fdny emt? Why do they keep some stuff at fort totten


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 6, 2016)

EMS402 said:


> Hey hat BMI do they want you under? Im going to the medical at the end of the month and im 5"5 180 pounds. If your to heavy do u have a chance to lose it?



Yea, you have 30 days to lose the weight and then you have to go reweigh. If you don't make it then, you can appeal for more time to lose it.


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Are you an fdny emt? Why do they keep some stuff at fort totten


Yes I am. They keep stuff at totten so they can put your name on it.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Yes I am. They keep stuff at totten so they can put your name on it.


Ah aright cool. So we wear dress shirt to academy everyday?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Yes I am. They keep stuff at totten so they can put your name on it.


So what do we get to take home, if it's too much to type don't worry about it


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> So what do we get to take home, if it's too much to type don't worry about it


Everyday you wear your dress shirt with collar brass. You wear the hat with no pin on it. Basically you bring home loner ppe, helmet, gloves, a jacket, one duty shirt, 5 pants, a few class a shirts, class a uniform, and a bigger jacket that looks like the class a. Also dress shoes and boots. They give you your ppe bag to put it all in. It will take about 1-2 hours


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Everyday you wear your dress shirt with collar brass. You wear the hat with no pin on it. Basically you bring home loner ppe, helmet, gloves, a jacket, one duty shirt, 5 pants, a few class a shirts, class a uniform, and a bigger jacket that looks like the class a. Also dress shoes and boots. They give you your ppe bag to put it all in. It will take about 1-2 hours


Awesome, thanks man. So we won't get the pin or any of the personalized stuff until IF and when we pass the state, correct?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Awesome, thanks man. So we won't get the pin or any of the personalized stuff until IF and when we pass the state, correct?


You get the pin but you just can't attach it to your hat until you pass the state. All the other stuff like golf shirts duty shirts and sweatshirt you pick up when you pass the state also. That's also when you get your bullet proof vest and your ppe with your name on it.


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 6, 2016)

Are we allowed to wear the jacket they give us?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

The academy is actually pretty fun. Way better than I imagined it to be. Just do what you gotta do to get out. Do the right thing. Don't show up late and also study for the quizzes. People will ask you if your going to fire. it's going to be obvious to who is there for fire. Just take the ems stuff serious and try your best everyday and no one will get pissed off if your there for fire. They will also bring up the promotional to fire and medic at swear in day. Don't be afraid to ask questions. It's your future, not theirs.


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

Bluestripe said:


> Are we allowed to wear the jacket they give us?


Yes


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 6, 2016)

Can we wear it to the swearing in or do we have to wait til the state?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> The academy is actually pretty fun. Way better than I imagined it to be. Just do what you gotta do to get out. Do the right thing. Don't show up late and also study for the quizzes. People will ask you if your going to fire. it's going to be obvious to who is there for fire. Just take the ems stuff serious and try your best everyday and no one will get pissed off if your there for fire. They will also bring up the promotional to fire and medic at swear in day. Don't be afraid to ask questions. It's your future, not theirs.


Is it too much to be super worried about the state practical, class final, state exam? Or is it like if we pass the quizzes, we should be good for the state? All of your info is super helpful. Thanks


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bluestripe said:


> Can we wear it to the swearing in or do we have to wait til the state?


I believe it's just the dress shirt and tie and dress pants and shoes


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Is it too much to be super worried about the state practical, class final, state exam? Or is it like if we pass the quizzes, we should be good for the state? All of your info is super helpful. Thanks


My advice is just take it one day at a time. Everyday just focus on the quiz you have for that day.  If you pass the quizzes and the final, the state shouldn't be a problem. The state practical is a breeze, they prepare you very well for it. Just relax and the academy won't be a problem. Like I think I said before, do not be late. Ever. That's the one thing that will jam you up.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> My advice is just take it one day at a time. Everyday just focus on the quiz you have for that day.  If you pass the quizzes and the final, the state shouldn't be a problem. The state practical is a breeze, they prepare you very well for it. Just relax and the academy won't be a problem. Like I think I said before, do not be late. Ever. That's the one thing that will jam you up.


Gotcha. Appreciate the advice and info. Where do u work? When did u graduate


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the advice fd hopeful. I was looking over the information we received regarding our pension/retirement plan and was wondering if anyone else understands the pros and cons of tier 6?


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 6, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Thanks for the advice fd hopeful. I was looking over the information we received regarding our pension/retirement plan and was wondering if anyone else understands the pros and cons of tier 6?



Con- you pay into your pension for your entire career.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 6, 2016)

Well isn't that normal? Money is taken out of your checks that go towards your pension.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 6, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Well isn't that normal? Money is taken out of your checks that go towards your pension.



This is the first tier that has to pay their entire career. I'm in tier 4 and have 10 years this June and then I stop paying into it. Also, the more you make, the larger percentage you have to pay into it.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 6, 2016)

That's awful to hear that we have to pay into it. Is this with all btw employees that go into city jobs such as pd and fd?


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 6, 2016)

New


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Weird they stopped phone calls with people still having the option of a.m/pm


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Gotcha. Appreciate the advice and info. Where do u work? When did u graduate


Graduated last class, I work in queens.


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Graduated last class, I work in queens.


yea great tips/info man, how are the instructors on teaching the ems material from your experience? I heard they are tough because they want you to pass


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> yea great tips/info man, how are the instructors on teaching the ems material from your experience? I heard they are tough because they want you to pass


If your in tour 3, I can tell you the instructors are great. They do everything in their power to help you. They make it easy for you to pass. Honestly anyone who is nervous about it should relax. If I made it anyone can. I literally came into the academy knowing nothing cause I never did ems and didn't look at my book or notes once since I took the state almost 3 years ago. If you guys care enough about getting on to be on a forum, you will absolutely be fine. Just have fun.


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> If your in tour 3, I can tell you the instructors are great. They do everything in their power to help you. They make it easy for you to pass. Honestly anyone who is nervous about it should relax. If I made it anyone can. I literally came into the academy knowing nothing cause I never did ems and didn't look at my book or notes once since I took the state almost 3 years ago. If you guys care enough about getting on to be on a forum, you will absolutely be fine. Just have fun.


is 330pm-11pm tour 3? but that's a relief to hear because fdny ems is my career goal and i just want to do good in the academy. I was a bit stress about it though but thanks again for the awesome info bro


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> If your in tour 3, I can tell you the instructors are great. They do everything in their power to help you. They make it easy for you to pass. Honestly anyone who is nervous about it should relax. If I made it anyone can. I literally came into the academy knowing nothing cause I never did ems and didn't look at my book or notes once since I took the state almost 3 years ago. If you guys care enough about getting on to be on a forum, you will absolutely be fine. Just have fun.


Coming on here while already having passed and are already on the streets. Idk about the other guys on here but you've somewhat put my mind at ease bro. Need more guys like u that answer questions without a wiseass snarky remark. Good luck to u in your career , and I'm sure I'll have more questions for you in the coming days lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> If your in tour 3, I can tell you the instructors are great. They do everything in their power to help you. They make it easy for you to pass. Honestly anyone who is nervous about it should relax. If I made it anyone can. I literally came into the academy knowing nothing cause I never did ems and didn't look at my book or notes once since I took the state almost 3 years ago. If you guys care enough about getting on to be on a forum, you will absolutely be fine. Just have fun.


Sadly I'll be taking the a.m class lol


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Coming on here while already having passed and are already on the streets. Idk about the other guys on here but you've somewhat put my mind at ease bro. Need more guys like u that answer questions without a wiseass snarky remark. Good luck to u in your career , and I'm sure I'll have more questions for you in the coming days lol


I don't know why people are snarky on here. It's stupid. We all have goals and are trying to get there. I'll be honest, I want to go to fire. So at the hiring if you hear anything at the promotional post it please. At my hiring they said as long as your sworn in you can take it. Even if your in the academy. I just want to make sure that information is still accurate.


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful33, if it makes you feel better I can tell you that AM didn't have anyone fail the state but PM had 2. I don't know any of the am instructors but obviously they are good if no one failed the state. You'll be fine bro. As I said before just have fun.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Fdhopeful33, if it makes you feel better I can tell you that AM didn't have anyone fail the state but PM had 2. I don't know any of the am instructors but obviously they are good if no one failed the state. You'll be fine bro. As I said before just have fun.


Same as u referring to promoting to fire, no reason not to. I will definitely fill u in on what is said and asked pertaining to the promotional bro


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 7, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Same as u referring to promoting to fire, no reason not to. I will definitely fill u in on what is said and asked pertaining to the promotional bro


Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone know what number they stopped at?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 7, 2016)

Couldn't really understand the machine. But it said that the last number called was 84 which I know isn't true. Does anyone know when they update that with the new numbers ?


----------



## tenfourems (Jan 7, 2016)

Goin for uniforms at 3pm today.. Any idea what to wear?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 7, 2016)

tenfourems said:


> Goin for uniforms at 3pm today.. Any idea what to wear?


It doesn't matter what you wear to quartermaster for uniforms


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey fd hopeful I know this is random, but what day did your graduation fall on? Only because my girlfriend needs to request off a few months ahead of time and asked me if I knew the day


----------



## Bluestripe (Jan 7, 2016)

Now the big question is , when and how to we get the windshield plaques for our cars ... Let's just say , myself and NYPD traffic enforcement don't get along lol


----------



## tenfourems (Jan 7, 2016)

Now do we wear the issued winter jacket to orentation on Monday?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 7, 2016)

To the guys already on the job. With regards to vacation time, I know when your on You pick at the beginning of the year right? How do we pick ourswhen we graduate? When were assigneda station? Or is it done some other way? Let me know.


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 8, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> To the guys already on the job. With regards to vacation time, I know when your on You pick at the beginning of the year right? How do we pick ourswhen we graduate? When were assigneda station? Or is it done some other way? Let me know.


Not sure cause I haven't picked mine yet. I'm assuming you will do it when you get to your station


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 8, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Hey fd hopeful I know this is random, but what day did your graduation fall on? Only because my girlfriend needs to request off a few months ahead of time and asked me if I knew the day


They didn't tell us our graduation day till about 2 weeks before they day, which actually really made me angry cause I had people that needed to take off also.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 8, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> They didn't tell us our graduation day till about 2 weeks before they day, which actually really made me angry cause I had people that needed to take off also.


Do u have a set shift, same hours everyday pretty much? And I heard until I get off "internship" you can't work overnights..this true? Thanks


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 8, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Do u have a set shift, same hours everyday pretty much? And I heard until I get off "internship" you can't work overnights..this true? Thanks


Yeah you have the same schedule everyday. You can work overnight only on overtime. You find out your station and schedule one day before graduation.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 8, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Yeah you have the same schedule everyday. You can work overnight only on overtime. You find out your station and schedule one day before graduation.


Three baby blue dress shirts..one navy shirt that says fdny and fdny on the back, and 5 pants, sound about right ? Should I have gotten more dress shirts?


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 8, 2016)

The way you guys are describing it makes it sound so exciting! Omg lol well for now I'm just waiting to take my road test so I can get a job with assist and get the heck out of Wendy's asap..hopefully anyway. I have about a year and some change before I get into the academy so yeah guys keep the updates coming lol


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 8, 2016)

By the way what's the latest number dcas is up to on 5003?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 8, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Three baby blue dress shirts..one navy shirt that says fdny and fdny on the back, and 5 pants, sound about right ? Should I have gotten more dress shirts?


Sounds about right


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jan 8, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Sounds about right


I went to the pyschological a couple of weeks ago about seeing a psychologist for a few years when I was younger and now they want to see me is that bad?


----------



## bemt (Jan 8, 2016)

What's up guys?
I'm new to the forum,going to orientation on monday! 
Good luck to all the candidates going through the process!


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 8, 2016)

so on monday we also have to wear the hat? and I'm guessing we can wear the jacket since it'll be cold.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 8, 2016)

Monday we come in the baby blue dress shirts right?


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 8, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Monday we come in the baby blue dress shirts right?


yup


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah baby blue shirt, bi jacket, some people didn't get their caps. Collar insignias, tie clip tie


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 8, 2016)

silly question but we have those 2 different pins and clip thing, which one do we use and where on the shirts we put them on? -.- also do we wear our hats on monday?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 8, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> silly question but we have those 2 different pins and clip thing, which one do we use and where on the shirts we put them on? -.- also do we wear our hats on monday?


The 2 circular star of life pins go on each side of the collar. Right and left side. Tie clip goes on the tie, that's it, the star of life for your cap doesn't get put on until after you graduate


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 8, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> The 2 circular star of life pins go on each side of the collar. Right and left side. Tie clip goes on the tie, that's it, the star of life for your cap doesn't get put on until after you graduate


thanks alot bro that was very helpful lol, but what about the hats do we wear on monday or just the baby dress shirt under our jackets?


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't receive my hat so I Don't think it Will be mandatory


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 8, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> thanks alot bro that was very helpful lol, but what about the hats do we wear on monday or just the baby dress shirt under our jackets?


Yeah not everyone got their hats, so I don't think it's mandatory


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 9, 2016)

bemt said:


> What's up guys?
> I'm new to the forum,going to orientation on monday!
> Good luck to all the candidates going through the process!



Am or pm?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 9, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah not everyone got their hats, so I don't think it's mandatory



If you got your hat wear it. They know whose on back order and won't penalize them


----------



## bemt (Jan 9, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> Am or pm?


Am!


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 9, 2016)

Question, which jacket is the bi jacket? The regular blue dress jacket or the longer one


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 9, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Question, which jacket is the bi jacket? The regular blue dress jacket or the longer one


i think its the one we tried on with the sweatshirt under, i don't think it's those two fancy coats


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 9, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> i think its the one we tried on with the sweatshirt under, i don't think it's those two fancy coats


yeah that's what I thought too. the winter jacket that they put our last name on


----------



## kmack88 (Jan 9, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> yeah that's what I thought too. the winter jacket that they put our last name on



I asked them before I left the other day, it's the jacket with our name on it.


----------



## Herroo50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can someone clear up the shoe situation, the instructors at QM said to wear what they were wearing and they had the shiny dress shoes. In the letter it says "black boots", so I'm a little confused


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone know if there is actually a medic class in this as well? Still not sure why I got passed over again and I'm not getting any good answers. Thanks.


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 10, 2016)

Herroo50 said:


> Can someone clear up the shoe situation, the instructors at QM said to wear what they were wearing and they had the shiny dress shoes. In the letter it says "black boots", so I'm a little confused


we're wearing the boots with work pants


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 10, 2016)

anyone know what # they got up to on 5003?


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 10, 2016)

for metrotech has anyone tried parking there? im taking the train but just curious if anyone tried driving their own car around there


----------



## Mach1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Good afternoon guys, I'm new to this forum. I'm actually glad I found this because I had a lot of questions that needed to be answered but you guys cleared up most of them. Who's excited for Monday !?


----------



## Mach1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> for metrotech has anyone tried parking there? im taking the train but just curious if anyone tried driving their own car around there



I always used to park at or by metrotech but always had a hard time trying to find one and sometimes as last resort I would end up paying 30-40 for parking.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 10, 2016)

I always parked at the garage as soon as you get off the bqe at tillary street when I drove. Wasn't terrible cost wise if I was just going there for a few hours. Not sure what it would be like for an all day like you will be there tomorrow.


----------



## kmack88 (Jan 10, 2016)

Are we supposed to wear our hats tomorrow?


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 10, 2016)

kmack88 said:


> Are we supposed to wear our hats tomorrow?


letter didn't say and i dont remeber the guy telling us to wear the hats, but im not sure either


----------



## Mach1 (Jan 10, 2016)

kmack88 said:


> Are we supposed to wear our hats tomorrow?



I believe the ones that received them must bring it with them and if we didn't our receipt says it's back order and will be our proof on why we don't have it. They were vague with some instructions for Monday.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 10, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> we're wearing the boots with work pants


The boots? I thought it was the shiny shoes, and aren't all the pants the same.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yea it says to wear your boots tomorrow. Also I suppose a backpack would be okay to bring your stuff in tomorrow? No need to bring your big red fdny bag


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 10, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Yea it says to wear your boots tomorrow. Also I suppose a backpack would be okay to bring your stuff in tomorrow? No need to bring your big red fdny bag


Oh aright, and just the blue dress pants we got right


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 10, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Oh aright, and just the blue dress pants we got right


guy said to wear the work pants which is the 5 we got, we got one dress pants and wear boots tomo


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 10, 2016)

so everything for tomorrow as far as I know: work boots, work pants, long sleeve light blue shirt with fdny collar insignia, tie with fdny tie clasp, jacket with last name on it, and hat if u got one. and I think we gotta put that star of life insignia on the hat. I'm not sure on that. then notebook, black in pens, wristwatch, bookbag for materials. and lunch. think that's it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 10, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Yea it says to wear your boots tomorrow. Also I suppose a backpack would be okay to bring your stuff in tomorrow? No need to bring your big red fdny bag


What stuff ?


----------



## Woodenspoon (Jan 10, 2016)

Just follow directions. They send us 3 different letters telling us what to do and wear. For those of you who are saying don't wear the "shiny ones"....my shoes and boots are both shiny because the letter said all are supposed to be polished daily!

Anyone leaving on Tuesday from Westchester County for the PM class inbox me. Maybe workout a car pool or study thing.

See you all tomorrow. Good luck everyone. Don't forget the money order!


----------



## Woodenspoon (Jan 10, 2016)

Added-

Im more anxious to be done than nervous. But just remember, we already took the state exam once and obviously passed to be able to even sign up for FDNY EMS. We will all do fine.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Jan 11, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> so everything for tomorrow as far as I know: work boots, work pants, long sleeve light blue shirt with fdny collar insignia, tie with fdny tie clasp, jacket with last name on it, and hat if u got one. and I think we gotta put that star of life insignia on the hat. I'm not sure on that. then notebook, black in pens, wristwatch, bookbag for materials. and lunch. think that's it



No you don't put the star of life on until you graduate


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 11, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> No you don't put the star of life on until you graduate


ok cool. thanks


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 11, 2016)

just to clarify, for day one tomorrow everything is the same uniform-wise, except we wear the dark blue shirt right?


----------



## Heyfdny (Jan 11, 2016)

besides what it says in the letter to wear/bring tomo, so do we bring our red bad with ppe gear/fdny gym clothes and flip flops for showers?!? i didnt know we had to take showers there


----------



## Mach1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Heyfdny said:


> besides what it says in the letter to wear/bring tomo, so do we bring our red bad with ppe gear/fdny gym clothes and flip flops for showers?!? i didnt know we had to take showers there



Yes we bring our red bad with PPEgear/FDNY gym clothes and toiletries item to shower. Good thing they make us shower because I would hate to have to wear uniform after a workout.


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tomorrow we wear our light blue shirts. The ones we wore today


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 11, 2016)

jjay449 said:


> Tomorrow we wear our light blue shirts. The ones we wore today


cool thanks


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 11, 2016)

Did they say anything about the promotional today


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 11, 2016)

How was day 1


----------



## nacholibre27 (Jan 11, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Did they say anything about the promotional today


late summer or fall filing starts


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 11, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Did they say anything about the promotional today


Late summer or early fall exam bro.


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 11, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Late summer or early fall exam bro.


Cool yea that's what they said to us too. And did they say that you can take it as long as you are appointed to ems?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got back from my medical and Frank said there was a Feb 14, class ( don't know how true this is, but came from the man himself )someone asked a question if their number 107X would make it for that class and he said more than likely for April or July class,
And just an FYI was thanked by a few for dressing as one would for a job interview. So if you haven't done your medical yet, just a word they do take in to fact of your attire. 
They are sticklers when it comes to the BMI factor someone was just 1 point at 26 and was told he needed to lose 10 pounds,  a few others got hit with it as well. so watch your food intake and cardio it up til you get to your medical. 
good luck to all who started on Jan 11th class. and hopefully I'll get to meet some of you soon.


----------



## irene diakos (Jan 13, 2016)

I have my interview next Wednesday and I wanted to know how long it is and what consisted of the interview.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> I have my interview next Wednesday and I wanted to know how long it is and what consisted of the interview.



Its not really an interview. You do a lot of paper work. You sit in the auditorium and fill out forms and go over forms that youve already filled out. Also, someone is there to photocopy all the paper work you brought in. Then you go up and meet your investigator and you go over the forms with him/her again. Long day, but try to get there early because you can get out early. Dress properly (for an interview). I got there at 7 and a few people were already ahead of me. Good Luck


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

I also heard that Angelina from Jersey Shore applied for FDNY EMT. So maybe you'll see her


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I just got back from my medical and Frank said there was a Feb 14, class ( don't know how true this is, but came from the man himself .



Frank has been spot on with anything he's ever said, at least what he had told my group.

I just got a call from an investigator that wasn't mine, verifying nothing has changed for me as far as my current employment and asked me to send a letter about a previous employer that she thinks got lost in the shuffle, since I already gave it in a while ago.


----------



## EMS402 (Jan 14, 2016)

I had my medical yesterday and Frank also told my group that they do an academy every 10 weeks...... I guess that debunks them only doing 3 academys this year? AND Peggy Quin (In charge of hiring) said every 10 weeks. She also gave me cool info on EMT-B to Medic. She said you can apply to it every year and it usually takes people a few applications to get in. So for you young guys I deffiently recommend it.


----------



## Paramediclopez911 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Frank has been spot on with anything he's ever said, at least what he had told my group.
> 
> I just got a call from an investigator that wasn't mine, verifying nothing has changed for me as far as my current employment and asked me to send a letter about a previous employer that she thinks got lost in the shuffle, since I already gave it in a while ago.



Same here brother just got called to give in information again which I did originally. New investigator.


----------



## Xerjak (Jan 15, 2016)

So if we're looking at everyour 10 weeks that'd be March 21st...really hoping that Frank was right about that February class you guys are talking about...Im low 400's and I believe they stopped at 340? So keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> So if we're looking at everyour 10 weeks that'd be March 21st...really hoping that Frank was right about that February class you guys are talking about...Im low 400's and I believe they stopped at 340? So keeping my fingers crossed.



Not sure about March 21. Because there's a class mid April.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jan 15, 2016)

I came back from giving my investigator some paperwork and he said he didn't think there was an Academy in February he said next one to his knowledge is in april and class size will be 150 instead of 120 because more people are needed.


----------



## Xerjak (Jan 15, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I came back from giving my investigator some paperwork and he said he didn't think there was an Academy in February he said next one to his knowledge is in april and class size will be 150 instead of 120 because more people are needed.



He didn't mention how many BLS and how many ALS did he? Or is it a 50/50 split?

I kept hearing April while I was still headed to Metrotech but I haven't don't anything FDNY related since August. Had to update my CPR card so I'm going to be contacting my investigator with the new document but otherwise I haven't spoken to anyone.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 15, 2016)

April academy, class in now graduates late March, hopefully haha


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I came back from giving my investigator some paperwork and he said he didn't think there was an Academy in February he said next one to his knowledge is in april and class size will be 150 instead of 120 because more people are needed.



Dang. 150 would sound amazing. They'll probably get up to 700 if that's the case


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 15, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Yeah you have the same schedule everyday. You can work overnight only on overtime. You find out your station and schedule one day before graduation.


Hey man, How many people usually fail the skills, or the state. And were you worried about passing any of the obstacles during the academy? 13 quizzes, final, skills, state? Thanks


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 16, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey man, How many people usually fail the skills, or the state. And were you worried about passing any of the obstacles during the academy? 13 quizzes, final, skills, state? Thanks


It's really not bad. I literally forgot everything when I went in and came out fine.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 16, 2016)

How was the first week of the academy, what did you guys do?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 16, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> How was the first week of the academy, what did you guys do?


Some lectures, a quiz, some pt. it's good man. Very new for some of us being that we haven't done emt stuff in years, but just hoping to pass all the steps in order to graduate


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> It's really not bad. I literally forgot everything when I went in and came out fine.


Did u work as an emt before going into academy? Do any studying before academy started? How long ago did u take the state bro


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 17, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Did u work as an emt before going into academy? Do any studying before academy started? How long ago did u take the state bro


Never worked ems before. Took the state 2 years ago for the first time and never looked at anything ems until the night before my first quiz. Dude it's really not bad stop stressing haha. Just pay attention in class and study if you need to


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Never worked ems before. Took the state 2 years ago for the first time and never looked at anything ems until the night before my first quiz. Dude it's really not bad stop stressing haha. Just pay attention in class and study if you need to


Yeah I'm gonna try and relax, definitely pay attention in class. Hopefully 3 weeks from now I'll be looking back and laughing at myself for worrying


----------



## mlbfdny (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey guys, I read the whole forum and I know this has been touched on before, but just had 1 dumb question. First off congrats to all of you guys who got in and are awaiting graduation, thats awesome. I took the 6003 exam and there are no forums out there right now. Just wanted to know how I would obtain my score and list number. Do I call? Or does my score and list# come in the mail? Is there a number I can call to make sure everything is gravy with my application? Thanks a lot and congrats again!


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 21, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Hey guys, I read the whole forum and I know this has been touched on before, but just had 1 dumb question. First off congrats to all of you guys who got in and are awaiting graduation, thats awesome. I took the 6003 exam and there are no forums out there right now. Just wanted to know how I would obtain my score and list number. Do I call? Or does my score and list# come in the mail? Is there a number I can call to make sure everything is gravy with my application? Thanks a lot and congrats again!



You'll get your score and list number in the mail. Probably around March/April. 

Also- for those asking about the February class. It's just a medic class. I got my call today. Orientation is February 8th.


----------



## mlbfdny (Jan 21, 2016)

Also got this list from a buddy and the dcas site regarding all tests in 2016 up till june. 
doesn't look like any fire promo tests yet, maybe after during the winter or 2017. Im doing ems for the fire promo as well so any info is good info


----------



## mlbfdny (Jan 21, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You'll get your score and list number in the mail. Probably around March/April.
> 
> Also- for those asking about the February class. It's just a medic class. I got my call today. Orientation is February 8th.



thanks man


----------



## jjay449 (Jan 22, 2016)

Anyone work at emd or know anything about it? If so how is the job?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 22, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Also got this list from a buddy and the dcas site regarding all tests in 2016 up till june.
> doesn't look like any fire promo tests yet, maybe after during the winter or 2017. Im doing ems for the fire promo as well so any info is good info


I would make sure you have your residency points in order cause your cutting it very close for the promotional


----------



## Xerjak (Jan 22, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> I would make sure you have your residency points in order cause your cutting it very close for the promotional


I wasn't aware there were residency points on the promotional. Does it make that much of a difference? Does it have to be in NYC? How far in advance do you need the residency?


----------



## Xerjak (Jan 22, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> I would make sure you have your residency points in order cause your cutting it very close for the promotional


Nevermind,  just saw that your reply was directed at someone who might miss the promotional.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 22, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You'll get your score and list number in the mail. Probably around March/April.
> 
> Also- for those asking about the February class. It's just a medic class. I got my call today. Orientation is February 8th.



So that's the class Frank meant when he said there is February class during my medical.
Good luck buddy


----------



## USMCTom (Jan 23, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Hey guys, I read the whole forum and I know this has been touched on before, but just had 1 dumb question. First off congrats to all of you guys who got in and are awaiting graduation, thats awesome. I took the 6003 exam and there are no forums out there right now. Just wanted to know how I would obtain my score and list number. Do I call? Or does my score and list# come in the mail? Is there a number I can call to make sure everything is gravy with my application? Thanks a lot and congrats again!



mlbfdny: Same boat as you, hoping we get our list # in March. I'd like to go Fire route depending on the test dates, but also some gainful employment after I finish up school would be great.


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Jan 24, 2016)

Heard from instructors that january may be the last eligible class for the promo to fire


----------



## Xerjak (Jan 24, 2016)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Heard from instructors that january may be the last eligible class for the promo to fire


That's incredibly disappointing news


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 24, 2016)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Heard from instructors that january may be the last eligible class for the promo to fire


What instructors


----------



## FireRescue1322 (Jan 24, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What instructors


PM instructors


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 24, 2016)

FireRescue1322 said:


> PM instructors


So I guess the filing will be in April..may.. But if the filing period opens on the day that the April class is at orientation, they can file for the test. Like Peggy Quinn said at orientation. April class will be able to file for exam


----------



## Teej92 (Jan 26, 2016)

FireRescue1322 said:


> Heard from instructors that january may be the last eligible class for the promo to fire



Yeah. This is pretty terrible news. That would mean April filing right?


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 26, 2016)

The rumors I've heard are summer. But of course they're only rumors.


----------



## Teej92 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah I heard August.  I don't know usually how long it takes in between filing and the test but it the test comes out in December and filing is in April that's a long gap


----------



## Teej92 (Jan 26, 2016)

That would be great if it's in late summer so the summer academy can sign up for the promo


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 26, 2016)

I doubt it'd be April. Usually at work these things are posted far in advance. I haven't seen anything.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> I doubt it'd be April. Usually at work these things are posted far in advance. I haven't seen anything.


Hey man, in academy if you fail the state, do you get another chance to take it or just one shot to pass, and if u fail you're done


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 26, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey man, in academy if you fail the state, do you get another chance to take it or just one shot to pass, and if u fail you're done



You fail. You're done. You're already an EMT you know what you need to do. Get out there and do it. Plain and simple.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> You fail. You're done. You're already an EMT you know what you need to do. Get out there and do it. Plain and simple.


True true. Thanks


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> You fail. You're done. You're already an EMT you know what you need to do. Get out there and do it. Plain and simple.


True true. Thanks


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 26, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> True true. Thanks



No problem. Try not to think about the state and failing so much. I know it's hard but the academy is fun and very very detailed during lectures and about making sure you are prepared. The instructors are awesome. They want to see you succeed.


----------



## Teej92 (Jan 26, 2016)

You already passed the state once before so don't sweat it bro. Just make sure you study and you will do fine


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> No problem. Try not to think about the state and failing so much. I know it's hard but the academy is fun and very very detailed during lectures and about making sure you are prepared. The instructors are awesome. They want to see you succeed.


Very true, hopefully I'll be laughing about these comments 3 weeks from now after the state, thanks man


----------



## Ryan815 (Jan 26, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Very true, hopefully I'll be laughing about these comments 3 weeks from now after the state, thanks man



Best of luck. I'm sure you will be. We're all rooting for you ! Haha


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Best of luck. I'm sure you will be. We're all rooting for you ! Haha


haha thanks bro. you know ill be on here if and when i pass the state to celebrate haha


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 26, 2016)

pass the final/skills/state haha


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 26, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> haha thanks bro. you know ill be on here if and when i pass the state to celebrate haha


Lol celebrate at a bar with the guys instead of this forum


----------



## Teej92 (Jan 27, 2016)

Everyone on this forum should meet up at the bar. Lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jan 27, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Lol celebrate at a bar with the guys instead of this forum


yeah definitely , I wasn't serious about celebrating with dudes over the internet lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 29, 2016)

How long is the academy?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How long is the academy?


10 weeks. The class that's in now finishes up the end of march and next class is april.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone know what # they got up to? For the January class?


----------



## Xerjak (Jan 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Anyone know what # they got up to? For the January class?


Somebody on 5003 was around 340 and got the call. Last I heard


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Anyone know what # they got up to? For the January class?


I believe they got into the 340's.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 30, 2016)

That's cool. Someone mentioned April having 150 in the class, compared to the 120 they have now. I'm 66*, hopefully they'll reach me for April


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> That's cool. Someone mentioned April having 150 in the class, compared to the 120 they have now. I'm 66*, hopefully they'll reach me for April


Yeah I heard about that too, we'll just have to wait and see, good luck!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 30, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Yeah I heard about that too, we'll just have to wait and see, good luck!



Thanks brotha. You too. What # are you?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Thanks brotha. You too. What # are you?


39*


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 30, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> 39*



Nice. You'll definitely be in the next class. I've talked to current fdny emt's and they've all told me I'll be in, in April. Hopefully they're right


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Nice. You'll definitely be in the next class. I've talked to current fdny emt's and they've all told me I'll be in, in April. Hopefully they're right


Yeah man keep those fingers crossed they get into the 660's. I was a little bummed out when I saw I wasn't going to get into the january class but time's going quicky, we're already in february!


----------



## Fdhopeful (Jan 30, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Yeah man keep those fingers crossed they get into the 660's. I was a little bummed out when I saw I wasn't going to get into the january class but time's going quicky, we're already in february!


Your user name is deceiving lol


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jan 30, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Your user name is deceiving lol


Lol it's just a joke


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone already on the job how are the dental benefits?


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 1, 2016)

So I was at HQ today for ID cards and whatnot. They mentioned that the next EMT class is slated for April 18, and they're taking in 150 for that class.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 1, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> So I was at HQ today for ID cards and whatnot. They mentioned that the next EMT class is slated for April 18, and they're taking in 150 for that class.



Dang. That's great news.


----------



## Xerjak (Feb 1, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> So I was at HQ today for ID cards and whatnot. They mentioned that the next EMT class is slated for April 18, and they're taking in 150 for that class.


Good to hear. Sounds like this is the class then seeing as how these rumours have come from so many sources now.


----------



## brice0908 (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone high up on 5003 having trouble being finger printed? Every time I go the machine is broken or they aren't printing that day and I'm already done the medical and psych. Looks like Ill being going back to metro tech just for that.


----------



## Jcarl (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm waiting on my weight Appel letter. How long does it take.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Feb 6, 2016)

brice0908 said:


> Anyone high up on 5003 having trouble being finger printed? Every time I go the machine is broken or they aren't printing that day and I'm already done the medical and psych. Looks like Ill being going back to metro tech just for that.


Go to any police precinct they do it for free for you


----------



## tia89 (Feb 6, 2016)

for the ppl thats in the academy or finished how much did you have to spend. on uniforms and supplies etc


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 6, 2016)

tia89 said:


> for the ppl thats in the academy or finished how much did you have to spend. on uniforms and supplies etc



Uniforms are all given to you when you go to the quartermaster. Pretty much everything except socks and underwear. You must have black socks and white t shirts. Stock up on those. Supplies, the basics for school. Notebooks, pens, pencils. Lock for your locker.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Feb 6, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Best of luck. I'm sure you will be. We're all rooting for you ! Haha


Hey man, how much did you study for the class final in the academy? Our final is Monday and bunch of dudes are on edge. Did a lot of people in your class fail the final? Thanks for the info man. Really just want this to be over lmao I appreciate it


----------



## Fdhopeful (Feb 6, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hey man, how much did you study for the class final in the academy? Our final is Monday and bunch of dudes are on edge. Did a lot of people in your class fail the final? Thanks for the info man. Really just want this to be over lmao I appreciate it


Not one person failed


----------



## tia89 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Uniforms are all given to you when you go to the quartermaster. Pretty much everything except socks and underwear. You must have black socks and white t shirts. Stock up on those. Supplies, the basics for school. Notebooks, pens, pencils. Lock for your locker.


oh ok not bad at all. i heard its much harder than past classes. heard they doing different things


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Feb 6, 2016)

http://nypost.com/2014/12/11/fdny-drops-physical-test-requirement-amid-low-female-hiring-rate/


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Feb 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Not one person failed


Ok awesome. Thanks for the response bro. I appreciate it


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 6, 2016)

tia89 said:


> oh ok not bad at all. i heard its much harder than past classes. heard they doing different things



I wouldn't look into it too much. Lot's of rumors out there. Plenty of people on this forum who are currently in the class not reporting anything different than the past classes. Just get on, hit the books, do the P/T and you'll be fine. I am most certainly looking forward to starting on Monday/Tuesday. What felt like forever waiting, is now quickly here. Very exciting stuff.

That news article is over a year old, and has to do with the suppression academy. That's a entirely different beast, and argument for that matter.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Feb 6, 2016)

tia89 said:


> oh ok not bad at all. i heard its much harder than past classes. heard they doing different things


The p/t is definitely more intense, this class is the first class with D.I supposedly, strictly just there to keep you in line. PT is awesome though, nothing better than getting paid to workout and to be pushed to do your best. They are really molding it after the fire academy, obviously not as rigorous but they are trying to boost morale and make ems a little more respectable so firefighters don't look down on ems as much. Final on Monday, nobody in the academy is worried about PT at all. Only worried about getting out and passing the exams. Best of luck to the guys starting up soon


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 7, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> The p/t is definitely more intense, this class is the first class with D.I supposedly, strictly just there to keep you in line. PT is awesome though, nothing better than getting paid to workout and to be pushed to do your best. They are really molding it after the fire academy, obviously not as rigorous but they are trying to boost morale and make ems a little more respectable so firefighters don't look down on ems as much. Final on Monday, nobody in the academy is worried about PT at all. Only worried about getting out and passing the exams. Best of luck to the guys starting up soon



I'm gonna guess it all stems from the last promotional when a lot of transfers were extremely out of shape and couldn't make it through. And not even to a point of physical exhaustion, lots of injuries also.


----------



## FireRed (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey! I hate to be that guy posting about 6003 but has anyone heard anything lol I called up DCAS to make sure everything was squared away and it just said that i completed all or part of the exam. I didn't receive a receipt in my email or the acknowledgment letter in the mail. Am I screwed? lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 12, 2016)

FireRed said:


> Hey! I hate to be that guy posting about 6003 but has anyone heard anything lol I called up DCAS to make sure everything was squared away and it just said that i completed all or part of the exam. I didn't receive a receipt in my email or the acknowledgment letter in the mail. Am I screwed? lol



You should be getting something in the mail in a couple of weeks say mid march early April. Once you get you list number. depending how high your list number is it's all about the waiting game, welcome to the club we have all been there. Keep busy and out of trouble.


----------



## Tone0890 (Feb 17, 2016)

What's up guys? I've tried to read as much of the thread I could, but I have a couple questions just to kind of solidify my thoughts of what I've read and I was told.

-How long does it generally take to get into the FDNY as an EMT (from beginning exams to being hired)? I work for the city now, but the sooner I'd be able to become a EMT and then Paramedic the happier I would be.
-A few years back I had been arrested for a domestic violence charge. Long story short, I caught her cheating we exchanged some vulgar words and then her friend called the cops. To put things into perspective, cop arrested me because I had nowhere else to go (we lived together) and the girl I was with at the time then paid for my bail. This all happened down in Florida and it was dismissed. I pretty much moved back to New York immediately after. So I guess my question is, would that be a problem when trying to get in as an EMT? I've always loved helping people and don't want the chance to all go down the drain for an argument and a friend.


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Emt is gonna take a while, the list is pretty long. The length depends on your score.

As for the other. Were you formally charged and convicted? Misdemeanor or felony? Either way, once you start the process you have to disclose everything. No sense trying to lie, they will find out.


----------



## Tone0890 (Feb 17, 2016)

I was arrested, but not convicted, case got dismissed. It would have been a misdemeanor if I was convicted


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Feb 17, 2016)

Tone Rodriguez said:


> I was arrested, but not convicted, case got dismissed. It would have been a misdemeanor if I was convicted


Anything sealed, expunged doesn't have to be revealed during my background they said adding something that was dismissed/sealed would just open up a can of worms to explain when this isn't a peace officer position where that would have to be revealed l


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Feb 17, 2016)

Example on nypd cpd packet it asks if you've ever been arrested regardless of outcome. But fdny only wants to know if you've ever been "convicted" there was a bunch of ppl in my group that asked this specific question hope this helps[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tone0890 (Feb 17, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Example on nypd cpd packet it asks if you've ever been arrested regardless of outcome. But fdny only wants to know if you've ever been "convicted" there was a bunch of ppl in my group that asked this specific question hope this helps


[/QUOTE]


Definitely does. You just let me breathe a sigh of relief that I don't have to deal with that headache. Thanks a million


----------



## Tone0890 (Feb 18, 2016)

One more thing I forgot to ask, can anybody recommend a school to obtain my EMT-B certs? I've only really seen Code1 in the Bronx, LaGuardia CC and St.Johns in Queens. It would be a great help if anyone else had something they could recommend. Also, just in case I miss this September's exams for the EMT, does anyone have a recommendation for a Paramedic school?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 18, 2016)

Tone0890 said:


> One more thing I forgot to ask, can anybody recommend a school to obtain my EMT-B certs? I've only really seen Code1 in the Bronx, LaGuardia CC and St.Johns in Queens. It would be a great help if anyone else had something they could recommend. Also, just in case I miss this September's exams for the EMT, does anyone have a recommendation for a Paramedic school?



Are you talking about schools that actually teach EMT?


----------



## Tone0890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 18, 2016)

Tone0890 said:


> Yes



North shore lij has a really good program. 
They have an accelerated program during the summer for 3 months, Monday to thursday, 7-3


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.learnemt.org/UpcomingCourses.phpphp

That's the link for their classes. It's actually 9-12 or a 1-4 and its relatively cheap compared to others that I've seen


----------



## Tone0890 (Feb 20, 2016)

mattchew said:


> http://www.learnemt.org/UpcomingCourses.phpphp
> 
> That's the link for their classes. It's actually 9-12 or a 1-4 and its relatively cheap compared to others that I've seen



Thanks. I saw they have a 7pm-10pm which is actually great for me. I'll definitely be registering the 1st day they allow me to


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 20, 2016)

Tone0890 said:


> Thanks. I saw they have a 7pm-10pm which is actually great for me. I'll definitely be registering the 1st day they allow me to



Yeah, for sure brotha. You won't regret it. They have awesome instructors (also free coffee!)


----------



## tia89 (Feb 25, 2016)

So i got a call from fd today saying being that i was off work for more than a certain amount of months they needed verification.  I was still in highschool My last couple months before i graduated.  He also said they made it a little before 400 and will be putting a class in of 188 which is the biggest. He said they will definitely reach my number for april class.  They also have one for july


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

tia89 said:


> So i got a call from fd today saying being that i was off work for more than a certain amount of months they needed verification.  I was still in highschool My last couple months before i graduated.  He also said they made it a little before 400 and will be putting a class in of 188 which is the biggest. He said they will definitely reach my number for april class.  They also have one for july



Whats your number?
And also, i heard that they will start sending calls out in about two weeks (mid march). The class will be april 18th.


----------



## tia89 (Feb 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Whats your number?
> And also, i heard that they will start sending calls out in about two weeks (mid march). The class will be april 18th.


My list number is 594 and he said they reached close to 400. Also look how far they got with just 16* ppl in a class


----------



## nystateofmind (Feb 25, 2016)

The DCAS hotline was recently changed to state that the last appointed was 376


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

nystateofmind said:


> The DCAS hotline was recently changed to state that the last appointed was 376


finally.at least we know they stopped at 376


----------



## Xerjak (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm 41X. Here's hoping.


----------



## tia89 (Feb 25, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> I'm 41X. Here's hoping.


You definitely getting in this class. The only person that can stop u is u


----------



## tia89 (Feb 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> finally.at least we know they stopped at 376


If that's accurate they are coming along pretty smooth


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 25, 2016)

Gotta keep our ears open for the next few weeks.


----------



## Xerjak (Feb 29, 2016)

Was there a post on here about what type of physical training is done in the academy? Miles/Minutes Etc.? I could have sworn there was but I can't find it. If not, could someone in the academy now could let us know? Thank you!


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2016)

Did anyone get there score yet for exam: 6003?


----------



## emtjw32 (Mar 2, 2016)

Grabbed a copy of The Chief and it says exam 6003 numbers were sent out feb 24 (still haven't received anything in the mail)...the article published the first 135 names and scores


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just got my list number for exam:6003 it's 33*

Hearing talk that classes are going to be big this year due to that private ambulance company going out of business.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2016)

I was just wondering, since we just got our list numbers does that mean the last list is done??


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 2, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> I was just wondering, since we just got our list numbers does that mean the last list is done??


Nope. I'm in the 400s in 5003 which was the list before yours there's still plenty on that list


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok, so they go through one list at a time and then to the next one or do they do both at once. Please excuse me as I have no idea of how the process works.


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 2, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Ok, so they go through one list at a time and then to the next one or do they do both at once. Please excuse me as I have no idea of how the process works.


The process takes a long time, so they start processing candidates at the same time. So someone in the 700s on 5003 might be doing their psych for example while you're doing your Physical agility test. Most of the time from what I've seen it tages anywhere from 12 to 24 months from filing. I filed in September of 2014, and now playing the waiting game.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## FireRed (Mar 2, 2016)

So what happens if your


Stavie670 said:


> I just got my list number for exam:6003 it's 33*
> 
> Hearing talk that classes are going to be big this year due to that private ambulance company going out of business.


oh awesome, when did you get the letter in the mail lol


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 2, 2016)

Got close to 1,000 more people to get to off of 5003 before they touch 6003. If you're in the top 300 expect to be in January 2017. They are putting in bigger classes but you won't know until April comes and people start getting called how quick they're moving. Good luck


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 2, 2016)

From what i heard. The next class will be around 180-200. They're preparing for people leaving for the promo.


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 2, 2016)

mattchew said:


> From what i heard. The next class will be around 180-200. They're preparing for people leaving for the promo.



It's definitely at least 180. Class in now has about 3 weeks left. I think there is also a medic basic class going in (internal upgrade from emt to medic). Someone I know on 5003 who was in the 900's finished all his processing already. Just not sure how many were on the list total. I'm gonna guess he will get the call for the July class. 

I haven't heard a thing about the promotional, but I'm also not asking too much since I'm way too old for it.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 3, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> It's definitely at least 180. Class in now has about 3 weeks left. I think there is also a medic basic class going in (internal upgrade from emt to medic). Someone I know on 5003 who was in the 900's finished all his processing already. Just not sure how many were on the list total. I'm gonna guess he will get the call for the July class.
> 
> I haven't heard a thing about the promotional, but I'm also not asking too much since I'm way too old for it.



I think I have a shot at April class. But I heard that filing for promo is August.


----------



## tia89 (Mar 3, 2016)

I know they said its 188 but is that 188 for morning and another 188 for night?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 3, 2016)

tia89 said:


> I know they said its 188 but is that 188 for morning and another 188 for night?


lol i wish. if its true for 188, then it`ll be 94 day 94 night


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 3, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I think I have a shot at April class. But I heard that filing for promo is August.




There's a lot of rumors, but it should be this year.


----------



## acoustony (Mar 3, 2016)

Called and got my score today for 6003 ...#1** , let the wait begin!


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 4, 2016)

Got my number! how quickly til I get hired? September 2017? About? And where is everyone else?


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow just got my list number for exam 6003 #13X. Excited to start this process.

What should I be expecting in the next few months?


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks like you're up for 4th quarter of 2016 or 1st quarter 2017. Congrats @SIEMTB


----------



## acoustony (Mar 4, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Wow just got my list number for exam 6003 #13X. Excited to start this process.
> 
> What should I be expecting in the next few months?


Very cool I'm in the 100's also, let's all keep each other updated on the process. To my knowledge the next step is the agility test. Hopefully this year goes quick and next year this time we are suiting up !


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm in the 300's... We should all get a Groupme group started to keep each other updated. This forum is great but I feel Groupme works a little better.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 4, 2016)

Just got my list number. 08x. Kind of wrote this whole thing off but hey, we'll see what happens. Good luck to everyone


----------



## adamNYC (Mar 4, 2016)

Exam 6003 List number late 800s 

When will I goto academy?


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Mar 4, 2016)

I just got my list number as well. I am in the 600s. Makes sense since I don't have much experience. Hopefully the wait is not too long. Very excited. Congrats everyone!


----------



## NyEMT86 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello all. New to the forum. List number is 54X. Good luck to all.


----------



## acoustony (Mar 5, 2016)

Alright fellas, just got my physical agility letter in the mail ! It's all happening , it's really happening ! Lol let me know who else gets there's!


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 5, 2016)

For 6003 ??


----------



## acoustony (Mar 5, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> For 6003 ??


Yea bro, didn't expect it that quick lol


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow that's crazy.... Do you live in Nassau?


----------



## acoustony (Mar 5, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Wow that's crazy.... Do you live in Nassau?


Queens, do you think that matters?


----------



## acoustony (Mar 5, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Queens, do you think that matters?





acoustony said:


> Queens, do you think that matters?


I'm sure you'll get yours soon


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 5, 2016)

I got my letter for my agility test today scheduled for 2 weeks from today


----------



## bobby1221 (Mar 5, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I got my letter for my agility test today scheduled for 2 weeks from today


What was your list number


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 5, 2016)

bobby1221 said:


> What was your list number


08x


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 5, 2016)

I got my physical agility test


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 5, 2016)

My list number is 33* i did not recieve anything today 
Maybe they are starting with lower number??


----------



## EMS402 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys looking for some advice. Im on list 5003 and im completely done with my processe (did all the tests met my investigator ect). I got a ticket today for driving my Dads car with tinted windows. The car is registered under my dads name, but the ticket has my name on it. Should I tell my investigator about it? If I do will they DQ me? If you think I should tell her hiw do I do it? Do I send a e-mail or call on Monday?


----------



## EMS402 (Mar 5, 2016)

This ticket added NO POINTS to my lisence


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 5, 2016)

EMS402 said:


> Hey guys looking for some advice. Im on list 5003 and im completely done with my processe (did all the tests met my investigator ect). I got a ticket today for driving my Dads car with tinted windows. The car is registered under my dads name, but the ticket has my name on it. Should I tell my investigator about it? If I do will they DQ me? If you think I should tell her hiw do I do it? Do I send a e-mail or call on Monday?



Yes, tell your investigator. Even if its no points. Its better if you tell rather than them finding out. I dont think youll get dq'd. But shoot your investigator an email or a phone call.


----------



## acoustony (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey, any good advice out there for preparing for the agility test ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 5, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey, any good advice out there for preparing for the agility test ?


Get to a gym and get on the stepmill if u don't have a vest hold 2 20 pound barbells. 1 min warm up level 5 than level 6 at 3 1/2 mins. And for the arm test don't overdue it in the beginning pace yourself alot of ppl failed bcuz of that (they ran out of gas and you're not allowed to stop) start at a slow steady pace and last min go beast mode as fast as you can . The strength stuff was so easy and I'm a girl nothing to prepare for just the stepmill is what u want to prepare for if you've never been on one


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 6, 2016)

Ive been through this process before. The test is a joke just dont give up on the stair machine. Its 3 min of your life just push


----------



## acoustony (Mar 6, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Ive been through this process before. The test is a joke just dont give up on the stair machine. Its 3 min of your life just push


Is that all we have to do bro ? Just last 3 minutes? Do you have to hit a certain amount of floors or steps?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 6, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Is that all we have to do bro ? Just last 3 minutes? Do you have to hit a certain amount of floors or steps?


Essentially, u just have to do 60 steps per min and can't touch the railings hardest part is that last minute


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 6, 2016)

I just wanted to jump in and thank everyone for continuing to post in this thread. I'm so glad we're able to be a resource for all of you. 

Stay safe and keep us updated!


----------



## NyEMT86 (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone else have a list number in the 500s?


----------



## acoustony (Mar 6, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Essentially, u just have to do 60 steps per min and can't touch the railings hardest part is that last minute


Thanks For being so helpful! Is there any way I can make sure I'm hitting the 60 steps per minute when practicing?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 6, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Thanks For being so helpful! Is there any way I can make sure I'm hitting the 60 steps per minute when practicing?


Youre welcome!! The machine automatically moves you have no choice but to keep stepping lol so if your on 1 min it's 60 steps and 3 mins will be 180 so don't worry about nothing the machine is automatic only way to fail is to touch rail or get off before 3 minutes. The  only time you won't know how many you're doing is the arm erogemeter thing u can't see how many rpms you're doing u won't know until calling the following Tuesday if you passed or not


----------



## acoustony (Mar 6, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Youre welcome!! The machine automatically moves you have no choice but to keep stepping lol so if your on 1 min it's 60 steps and 3 mins will be 180 so don't worry about nothing the machine is automatic only way to fail is to touch rail or get off before 3 minutes. The  only time you won't know how many you're doing is the arm erogemeter thing u can't see how many rpms you're doing u won't know until calling the following Tuesday if you passed or not


The best, this what you are. Off to the gym!


----------



## EMTguy94 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello all. Glad to have joined this page. I got a list number of a high end 300, 38x. I am seeing all this talk of promotions and paramedics leaving so they'll being doing 180-200 person classes. My question is how soon would I be called to get hired or start the process if they still aren't done with list 5003? thanks for any and all information!


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 6, 2016)

When should 5003 be finishing up?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 6, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> When should 5003 be finishing up?


5003 only reached to about 350. There's about 1000 ppl left or so to finish before 6003


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 6, 2016)

do you think they will put in a class for 6003 this year?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 6, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> do you think they will put in a class for 6003 this


I highly doubt it depending on list number if you're less than 250 you'll prob make next January academy. That's the trend for the past few tests


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 6, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I highly doubt it depending on list number if you're less than 250 you'll prob make next January academy  That's been the trend for the past few tests


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 6, 2016)

I got my list number the other day, #250 for 6003. Usually how long does it take to get a call from the fd to come in for your physical/health/drug test after getting your #? From what I understand, this is the first thing you are called in for before anything else.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 6, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> I would make sure you have your residency points in order cause your cutting it very close for the promotional


Yes sir I know, its really disappointing hearing that the promo will most likely not be available around the time that I need it to be. I got residency covered, born and raised in nyc, been here my whole life. Good luck guys


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 6, 2016)

FireRed said:


> Hey! I hate to be that guy posting about 6003 but has anyone heard anything lol I called up DCAS to make sure everything was squared away and it just said that i completed all or part of the exam. I didn't receive a receipt in my email or the acknowledgment letter in the mail. Am I screwed? lol


I took 6003 and got my list number in the mail this past Friday. No clue what or how long the next step is though


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 6, 2016)

I got list # 685 guess i'll be waiting a while


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 6, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> I'm in the 300's... We should all get a Groupme group started to keep each other updated. This forum is great but I feel Groupme works a little better.


count me in for a groupme


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 6, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I just wanted to jump in and thank everyone for continuing to post in this thread. I'm so glad we're able to be a resource for all of you.
> 
> Stay safe and keep us updated!


Thank you! This place has been by far the most helpful place for updates and advice.


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 6, 2016)

EMS402 said:


> This ticket added NO POINTS to my lisence


Yes absolutely tell your investigator. I would both, send an email detailino what happened, and try to get in contact by phone as well. You do not want it to look like you hid it, and it shouldn't be a problem anyways. Especially this close to the next academy you wanna disclose everything.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 7, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Thank you! This place has been by far the most helpful place for updates and advice.


It's our pleasure. Be sure to tell your friends and colleagues about us.


----------



## USMCTom (Mar 7, 2016)

Exam #6003, List Number 53x, just coming aboard and saying Hi. We can all learn a lot about the process and timeline by scrolling through the thread history of #5003, no need to ask the same questions over and over again. Good luck to all.


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 7, 2016)

Promo filing may be next month


----------



## tia89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> My list number is 33* i did not recieve anything today
> Maybe they are starting with lower number??


They said they move in order. They dont skip anybody


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 7, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Promo filing may be next month


Damn, are you part of 5003 or 6003? Looks like the guys in 5003 are just making it for the promo. Lets say 6003 has no shot at promo, does having fdny ems on your open competitive FF test help out? I'm assuming it means very little.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 7, 2016)

Are they ever going to get rid of the promo test.... I know there are rumors but would it happen anytime soon?


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 7, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Damn, are you part of 5003 or 6003? Looks like the guys in 5003 are just making it for the promo. Lets say 6003 has no shot at promo, does having fdny ems on your open competitive FF test help out? I'm assuming it means very little.



Neither I've been on for a while


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 7, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Neither I've been on for a while


Nice man, good luck if you are taking it.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Promo filing may be next month


What's up dude. Is that coming from reliable source? Wouldn't they have it up at the stations if it was next month? Thanks for the info bro


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 7, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What's up dude. Is that coming from reliable source? Wouldn't they have it up at the stations if it was next month? Thanks for the info bro



Not necessarily. They can put it up whenever they want. Things change quick.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Not necessarily. They can put it up whenever they want. Things change quick.


So you heard it from reliable source?


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd say so yes haha. Nothing is definite though


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> I'd say so yes haha. Nothing is definite though


Haha aright cool so maybe something should be put up on DCAS soon


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 7, 2016)

Nearly 5 years ago when the had the previous exam I don't think DCAS had it posted until it happened. Not positive though.


----------



## RobertJLeonard (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys just got my list number Saturday for exam 6003. List number 88. Then i check the mail today and theres a letter for my PAT for the 19th. Should be interesting. FDNY is moving fast to compensate for the loss of help from TC.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Nearly 5 years ago when the had the previous exam I don't think DCAS had it posted until it happened. Not positive though.


Nah they had it posted during the filing which was July 2011 to September 2011 with test debut 2012-March 2012. Idk I guess we'll find out when dcas comes out haha lol


----------



## Fdhopeful (Mar 7, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Nah they had it posted during the filing which was July 2011 to September 2011 with test debut 2012-March 2012. Idk I guess we'll find out when dcas comes out haha lol


Yeah so if the filing is next month then it won't be posted on dcas till next month I would assume. But you never know.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> Yeah so if the filing is next month then it won't be posted on dcas till next month I would assume. But you never know.


Right, but they also have the scheduled filing for the year. Up until like August or July. But who knows. It's all hear say..hopefully ryan815 is right


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 7, 2016)

If filing for the promotion happens before i get appointed im turning it down, I have my agility test next sat so Im hopeful that things move faster than last time I went through this


----------



## bobby1221 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> If filing for the promotion happens before i get appointed im turning it down, I have my agility test next sat so Im hopeful that things move faster than last time I went through this


Have you taken the pat before


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 7, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> If filing for the promotion happens before i get appointed im turning it down, I have my agility test next sat so Im hopeful that things move faster than last time I went through this


I can't say for sure but most rumors right now are saying April filing


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 7, 2016)

bobby1221 said:


> Have you taken the pat before


the physical agility test? I went through the entire process in 2013


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 7, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> I can't say for sure but most rumors right now are saying April filing


Theres no way to know. Ive asked a bunch of people on the job some say 2017 some say fall 2016. We wont know till they post it. Im just gonna stick with it till its posted


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Theres no way to know. Ive asked a bunch of people on the job some say 2017 some say fall 2016. We wont know till they post it. Im just gonna stick with it till its posted



2017 is for OC


----------



## njp5178 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey guys got my list number upper 9** and i was wondering if they will even reach that number? New to the process and not familiar with how many people they send through. Any info will help!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 8, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Hey guys got my list number upper 9** and i was wondering if they will even reach that number? New to the process and not familiar with how many people they send through. Any info will help!


They go thru the whole list in order no one is left behind u will prob get a letter for your physical agility in a few months


----------



## ndtyank49 (Mar 8, 2016)

any bets on when calls will go out for april academy?


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 8, 2016)

what number are they up to for 5003??


----------



## adamNYC (Mar 8, 2016)

friend of mine is in the 80s his agility test is in 2 weeks

my number is 800s when will i get the agility test letter?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 8, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> any bets on when calls will go out for april academy?



Someone told me that they'll start making calls next week because apparently, you have to go in to metro tech multiple days before the academy starts in order to get ID taken and stuff like that. Not too sure.

Anyone familiar with the process?


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 8, 2016)

wondering how long until I hear anything with list number of 685, I'm guessing a long while. Guess I will keep on working as much as I can, working out, eating better until I get more info. Have they tapped 6003 yet, or are they still finishing up 5003?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 8, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> wondering how long until I hear anything with list number of 685, I'm guessing a long while. Guess I will keep on working as much as I can, working out, eating better until I get more info. Have they tapped 6003 yet, or are they still finishing up 5003?



They're still doing 5003. My list number is 600's on 5003 and I didn't hear anything (PAT or anything) until mid to end of summer.


----------



## ndtyank49 (Mar 8, 2016)

I figured next week or the week after, looks likes i'll have to keep my phone while i'm on vacation. You're about 100 people ahead of me mattchew so definitely post on here when you get the call haha.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 8, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> I figured next week or the week after, looks likes i'll have to keep my phone while i'm on vacation. You're about 100 people ahead of me mattchew so definitely post on here when you get the call haha.



 I definitely will brotha. You should definitely get a call. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. Let's hope it's a big class


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 8, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I definitely will brotha. You should definitely get a call. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. Let's hope it's a big class



It's definitely a big class. One of the instructors said again today it's gonna be around 180. Good luck.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 8, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> wondering how long until I hear anything with list number of 685, I'm guessing a long while. Guess I will keep on working as much as I can, working out, eating better until I get more info. Have they tapped 6003 yet, or are they still finishing up 5003?


I am 250 and got my PAT letter over the weekend. I will be going in on the 26th or 28th, I don't remember exactly. So it might be coming to you sooner rather then later!


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 8, 2016)

im assuming fdny has to pick up the transcare slack. I didnt really follow what happened but maybe that will give some of us 6003 guys some hope on getting in before the promo. Any thought on signing up for the promo test before youre on the job? Lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> im assuming fdny has to pick up the transcare slack. I didnt really follow what happened but maybe that will give some of us 6003 guys some hope on getting in before the promo. Any thought on signing up for the promo test before youre on the job? Lol


Well 5003 last appointed list #370 and has to reach 1600 before moving on to 6003 so even with 180 per academy it's highly unlikely :/


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 8, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Well 5003 last appointed list #370 and has to reach 1600 before moving on to 6003 so even with 180 per academy it's highly unlikely :/


In 2013 i was in the 300s and my friend was in the 1000s. He never finished his process they just started using the new list


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> im assuming fdny has to pick up the transcare slack. I didnt really follow what happened but maybe that will give some of us 6003 guys some hope on getting in before the promo. Any thought on signing up for the promo test before youre on the job? Lol


Highly unlikely dude. Promo test supposedly gonna be in August-ish so the earliest 6003 will be touched is January 2017. I was in 150s and I was called for this January academy. Guys will probably be taking the promo after this in 2020. Unless something drastic happens but the open competitive from 2012 expires June 2017 so they kind of need to give this promo this year. Best of luck. Keep your options open


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 8, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Highly unlikely dude. Promo test supposedly gonna be in August-ish so the earliest 6003 will be touched is January 2017. I was in 150s and I was called for this January academy. Guys will probably be taking the promo after this in 2020. Unless something drastic happens but the open competitive from 2012 expires June 2017 so they kind of need to give this promo this year. Best of luck. Keep your options open


I pretty much gave up on this a few years back. Ill be too old by 2020 and i dont really have the interest anymore but I figured Id give it a shot back in september my ex was really pushing for it. Ill stay with the whole process till the promotion is listed. You never know


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I pretty much gave up on this a few years back. Ill be too old by 2020 and i dont really have the interest anymore but I figured Id give it a shot back in september my ex was really pushing for it. Ill stay with the whole process till the promotion is listed. You never know


You're right dude. Go through with it and see what happens. Anything can happen. Best of luck to you man


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 8, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You're right dude. Go through with it and see what happens. Anything can happen. Best of luck to you man


You too dude


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 8, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Highly unlikely dude. Promo test supposedly gonna be in August-ish so the earliest 6003 will be touched is January 2017. I was in 150s and I was called for this January academy. Guys will probably be taking the promo after this in 2020. Unless something drastic happens but the open competitive from 2012 expires June 2017 so they kind of need to give this promo this year. Best of luck. Keep your options open


Damn 2020 is one hell of a number, seems so far away. Yeah most likely it will be in August, really sucks for us 6003 guys but the OC is coming up too, theres still some hope.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 8, 2016)

Just remember that if you're under 24 even 25, we're in perfect shape. I just turned 21 and I'm list number 13* and anyone else in or around that position and under 25 should have nothing to worry about because 4 years will go by quick, especially when we all have a nice fulfilling job opportunity with FDNY EMS. Just think about how fast your last 4 years went by and that should put things in perspective because you still would have to give 2 years before you can promote.

Either way, it's either stress about catching it now and POSSIBLY promoting in atleast 2 years or wait 4 years, possibly sooner, take the promotion and prompt immediately because you gave your 2 years already.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> im assuming fdny has to pick up the transcare slack



Some of it, not all.


----------



## Dot212 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey I'm on Exam #6003 and I'm just wondering: How many times do we actually go in person to a facility during the hiring process? I'm coming from California and I just want to prepare for the traveling expenses I have ahead of me.  I know the physical and drug test are in a couple weeks for me. Is the psych and medical at once or am I going to be flying 3+ times. No matter how many times I have to fly over there it's still worth it to me. Just looking for a heads up.


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 9, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Hey I'm on Exam #6003 and I'm just wondering: How many times do we actually go in person to a facility during the hiring process? I'm coming from California and I just want to prepare for the traveling expenses I have ahead of me.  I know the physical and drug test are in a couple weeks for me. Is the psych and medical at once or am I going to be flying 3+ times. No matter how many times I have to fly over there it's still worth it to me. Just looking for a heads up.


You will go to the FDNY EMS Academy in Queens once for:
Agility test.

You will go to Metrotech (FDNY HQ) in Brooklyn 3 times for:
Psych Test
Medical Examination  (Physical and drug test)
Interview (not a real interview, but one where you meet your investigator and provide documents to prove who you are, etc.)

As long as everything goes well on your Medical, Psych exam, and Agility test, those will not require any additional trips. However the Interview MAY include multiple trips if you do not have your documents in order, so make sure you bring all your original docs and certs (can't remember which you needed off top of my head, I can get back to you with details later.)
If I remember correctly there is a hotel right across the street from the Metrotech square, so that'll be easy for you.


----------



## Dot212 (Mar 9, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> You will go to the FDNY EMS Academy in Queens once for:
> Agility test.
> 
> You will go to Metrotech (FDNY HQ) in Brooklyn 3 times for:
> ...



Thanks a lot!!! I really appreciate it! I know a bunch of people in NY, in fact my girlfriend is from there so her family and friends are helping me out with places to stay and transportation.

A shot in the dark here: Are any of there scheduled close enough where I wouldn't have to come back to CA for work?
I'll be sure to find out as much as possible when I go over there in a couple weeks. Thank you, again.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 9, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Thanks a lot!!! I really appreciate it! I know a bunch of people in NY, in fact my girlfriend is from there so her family and friends are helping me out with places to stay and transportation.
> 
> A shot in the dark here: Are any of there scheduled close enough where I wouldn't have to come back to CA for work?
> I'll be sure to find out as much as possible when I go over there in a couple weeks. Thank you, again.




They're pretty scattered over a few months.


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey all! Took 6003 and just got my list number  I'm 56x! I know people in the 200s already got called for their PAT for 3/26. Anyone around the same number as me keep me posted about when ur PAT date is cause I just moved and my mail keeps getting lost. I had to call for my list number and I don't wanna miss my PAT cause I didn't receive the letter! Good luck everyone!


----------



## AronSham (Mar 9, 2016)

Anybody know when the next test will take place? And how are the scores comprimised?


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 9, 2016)

AronSham said:


> Anybody know when the next test will take place? And how are the scores comprimised?


For EMS?
It's been yearly every August or September for several years now, so the next one should be then. You get ranked based on your experience. There is no traditional "test", you put you info in and they rank you.


----------



## Clegrow27 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all


----------



## AronSham (Mar 9, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> For EMS?
> It's been yearly every August or September for several years now, so the next one should be then. You get ranked based on your experience. There is no traditional "test", you put you info in and they rank you.


Yes for EMS. Do they only look at experience, or is it comprised of other factors as well? Is it possible to have a general idea of what my score could be or do I just have to wait? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 9, 2016)

got my 40 pound weight vest delivered today, My poor mailman. I am stepping up my diet change and workout routine to slim down for the PAT. I am not much of a runner so that needs to change post haste.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all


Not saying you or your source is wrong but that is HIGHLY unlikely. They're only in the upper 300's as of now (376 I think) and although there are talks of a big april class they wouldn't finish all of 5003 for this upcoming class which has well over 1000 applicants.


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 9, 2016)

AronSham said:


> Yes for EMS. Do they only look at experience, or is it comprised of other factors as well? Is it possible to have a general idea of what my score could be or do I just have to wait? Thanks in advance!


If you look up the exam posting for 5003 or 6003, there should be a break down on the posting of whom they score you.

The most important factor is experience in EMS I'd say. But I had very little time as an EMT and got a low 400's rank with a score in the 70s which may be the result of having hazmat certs from volunteering as a firefighter and HIPAA experience through my doctor employer.


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 9, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all


And they run two classes simultaneously right a morning ,and an evening one? With 180 in each class that's 360 off the top of the list not accounting those that decline, or defer so they may get close to 400 in July alone?


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> And they run two classes simultaneously right a morning ,and an evening one? With 180 in each class that's 360 off the top of the list not accounting those that decline, or defer so they may get close to 400 in July alone?


Im almost positive it's one class split into two tours. 180 = 90 per tour.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> And they run two classes simultaneously right a morning ,and an evening one? With 180 in each class that's 360 off the top of the list not accounting those that decline, or defer so they may get close to 400 in July alone?


No, that's for both classes combined. It used to be 120 total, 60 morning and 60 evening but now they want a bigger class so it will be more like the 180 they're talking about which would add 30 more than usual for each morning and night.


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 9, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> No, that's for both classes combined. It used to be 120 total, 60 morning and 60 evening but now they want a bigger class so it will be more like the 180 they're talking about which would add 30 more than usual for each morning and night.


How often are the classes ran. With a number of 685 trying to figure when I will get called. I need to give notice at my current job, and try to figure the wage loss with no overtime during the training period. I am going to have to keep my night job at the hospital to be able to afford to do FDNY, but the pension and benefits are the real draw over the actual salary. 3 pensions ( 2 for me ( fdny, and from my 1199 union), and 1 for me wife) down the road is a nice way to live.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> How often are the classes ran. With a number of 685 trying to figure when I will get called. I need to give notice at my current job, and try to figure the wage loss with no overtime during the training period. I am going to have to keep my night job at the hospital to be able to afford to do FDNY, but the pension and benefits are the real draw over the actual salary. 3 pensions ( 2 for me ( fdny, and from my 1199 union), and 1 for me wife) down the road is a nice way to live.


They usually have them back to back as soon as one finishes the next one starts, like after april the next one is july and so on. But don't give your current employer notice until you are offically called for the academy, on all your letters you get from here on they will all say "this is not a promise for employment".


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 9, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> They usually have them back to back as soon as one finishes the next one starts, like after april the next one is july and so on. But don't give your current employer notice until you are offically called for the academy, on all your letters you get from here on they will all say "this is not a promise for employment".


so 685 is roughly looking at Next January if things move as they say with 6003 starting in July.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> so 685 is roughly looking at Next January if things move as they say with 6003 starting in July.


Hard to say bro but like I said above I highly doubt 6003 will be in july, 5003 still has a lot to go.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all


That's not gonna happen, they will call all 1200 people or whatever it is on 5003 before they touch list number 1 on 6003. List number 1 on 6003 won't be touched until January 2017, September 2016 the EARLIEST. Got a lot of steps to go but they won't just skip over 900 people to call your list. Hang tight lol gonna be a while. Good luck


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> so 685 is roughly looking at Next January if things move as they say with 6003 starting in July.


685? Next April/July academy


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 9, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> 685? Next April/July academy


Not the end of the world, give me time to drop weight, and get in shape. My wife is due with our 2nd in August so give the new baby time to grow into being less dependent. I don't mind the wait, but still hope it moves fast.


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> Not the end of the world, give me time to drop weight, and get in shape. My wife is due with our 2nd in August so give the new baby time to grow into being less dependent. I don't mind the wait, but still hope it moves fast.



Not trying to be a douche, but if you are overweight, definitely start working on dropping a bunch. When it comes to the medical, they are very strict on their weight requirements. You probably have a little while before that comes, but it would be better to get going on it now, then have to try to lose a ton of weight in a short period. Trust me as someone who had to do it.


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 9, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Not trying to be a douche, but if you are overweight, definitely start working on dropping a bunch. When it comes to the medical, they are very strict on their weight requirements. You probably have a little while before that comes, but it would be better to get going on it now, then have to try to lose a ton of weight in a short period. Trust me as someone who had to do it.


from what I'm told there is no weight or BMI requirement just to be able to physically do what is required for the PAT, and the PT in the academy. regardless as I said in previous posts I have made the move to start to work out to build stamina, and eat better which will in turn drop the pounds.


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 9, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> from what I'm told there is no weight or BMI requirement just to be able to physically do what is required for the PAT, and the PT in the academy. regardless as I said in previous posts I have made the move to start to work out to build stamina, and eat better which will in turn drop the pounds.



That is very incorrect. There is most definitely a BMI requirement. If you don't make the weight the first time you do your medical, you are given 30 days to lose the difference. 

I'll give you the rundown on the process, as it pertained to me. Keep in mind, I was on the paramedic list, which is significantly smaller than the EMT list, so we moved a long pretty quickly. 

March/April- Received score/list number
May- Physical agility. Make sure you have your original New York State card and license. No copies are accepted. They run through the whole thing with you in a conference room, and fill out some paperwork. Piss in a cup and then do the agility part. Something like 3 1/2 minutes or so on the step mill with the weight vest. Next is the lift with your arms scale. Basically, there is a handle attached the ground on a chain. You lift as hard as you can three separate times and they measure it. Next is the arm mill. This you kneel on the ground and pedal for I think a minute and a half against some resistance. The last is lifting with your arms. Same as the first lift, except the handle is pretty much on the ground and you lift from that. That's it. It's not too bad at all. 

End of May- Intake interview. So when you leave the physical agility, you get this packet to fill out. It's basically you're entire life back to the first job you ever had, schooling, certifications, arrests, convictions, tickets. You name it, they want to know about it. And don't forget anything. Failure to disclose is a huge deal. That day you go to headquarters and go over that entire packet with your investigator. They will tell you what's missing, and what you need to get for them. You also get fingerprinted that day and need a money order for that. (A little word of advice, don't sign the back. Some people did that and they wouldn't finger print them because they had just signed a money order to themselves.) This is an interview and presentation is everything. This is most definitely a suit day. Some other things you need: detailed earnings statement from Social Security. You go to a local office, and hand over 135 bucks and they print out a list of all the jobs you've ever had, and how much you've made. A copy of your drivers abstract also isn't a terrible thing to have that day. There's a list they give you of all the required paperwork needed for that day. You need originals of everything. A good practice while going through the process is to make quite a few copies of everything. Get a binder and keep everything neat and in order. 

June- Medical/Psych. Mine were w a few days apart from each other. Medical is just that, a full on physical. Blood work, vitals, vision/hearing test, EKG, chest x-ray,  breathing test, TB test. If you're vitals don't fall within range, or you are over the required weight, you will have to come back. For that day if you've had any significant medical issues/surgeries, you need records of all that. The last thing you do is meet with a doctor who reviews everything. He makes the ultimate decision. Dress for that day is business casual. Psych is a 600 or so question generic psych exam. That's all that is going on for that day. 

After that it was just the great waiting game. I would randomly check in with my investigator to make sure there wasn't anything else I needed, etc. But i wouldn't go too crazy bothering them all the time. Some of them get annoyed with that. 

Good luck. There's a few of us in the academy now, so feel free to fire away on questions. The EMT class in now should be out in a couple weeks. I don't finish until April, around the time they're saying the next class of EMT's is going in.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 9, 2016)

Do we go into metro tech before the academy starts for anything ?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 9, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Do we go into metro tech before the academy starts for anything ?


One day for I.D pictures and the day before the academy starts at ft totten you go to metrotech for orientation. Long day


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Do we go into metro tech before the academy starts for anything ?


Yes, I believe you have three trips to make from when you are called to when you start the acedemy, two of which are at metrotech. First you will go to hq to get your id and fill out final paperwork (beneficiary forms, tax forms, etc.) secondly, you will go to fort totten quartermaster to get your uniforms. Lastly, you will go back to hq to get sworn in.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 9, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all


Thats impossible there is still like 1300 ppl left from 5003 the class size is gonna be 180 even if they need more ppl they physically cant FT TOTTEN isnt big enough hard enough to even park with a normal class size


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone know that start date for next months acedemy?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 9, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Anyone know that start date for next months acedemy?


April 18th i've been told


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone know the start date for next months acedemy?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> April 18th i've been told


Melissa, are you in the acedemy now?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 9, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Melissa, are you in the acedemy now?


Nope Im suppose to be in the April academy, have a few friends in now that said april 18th and my investigator confirmed


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 9, 2016)

Cool, same here, should be in next month.


----------



## Dot212 (Mar 9, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all



You're getting me so excited! I've been expecting the first class of 6003 to be like Jan or Feb like usual. I really hope your source is correct!
List number 8x.


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm just concerned about the promo to firefighter, although I do love ems and I genuinely want to be a paramedic (rescue medic hopefully) I still want to know that I have options and doors open to me. I really hope that promo to ff isn't closing like the rumors say. Not buying it until de blasio or nigro says it. List 6003, #13xx


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 10, 2016)

Stupid question, but how do you go about deferring the physical? Not that I have to, but if I missed my physical for any circumstance, can you reschedule or can you only reschedule if you have a medically documented reasoning as to why you can't take your physical that day?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Nope Im suppose to be in the April academy, have a few friends in now that said april 18th and my investigator confirmed





Conditionsboss said:


> Cool, same here, should be in next month.



You guys gonna choose day or night tours


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys tomorrow is the 3rd anniversary of this thread lol. March 11 2013


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 10, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You guys gonna choose day or night tours


 Day. You?


----------



## EMS402 (Mar 10, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Hey brothers and sisters alike, I have heard from a very reliable source that this April coming will be the last class of 5003, and that in July test 6003 will have a class. I was informed "bet all your money on being in the academy in July" I am list number 11x on 6003.. It could be wrong, but I wouldn't question what I was told by who I was told by. Good luck brothers and sisters, let's see what's in store for us all


 Why would they skip the end kf 5003? Thats so unfair to like 600 or more people. Have they ever done this before?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Day. You?



I'm really considering night.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 10, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I'm really considering night.


I'm gonna pick night also


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 10, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I'm really considering night.


Day sounds good but I'm coming from staten island and I would have to leave super early each day so Def night plus all my friends told me night is much more relaxed than day


----------



## Str8dope (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey Guys I'm on the 6003 list but my number is 654 do you think its a long shot to expect a callback in the coming months. (Have no previous experience that's why i have this #) But I was told the FDNY was looking to hire 800 people.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 10, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> You will go to the FDNY EMS Academy in Queens once for:
> Agility test.
> 
> You will go to Metrotech (FDNY HQ) in Brooklyn 3 times for:
> ...


Interesting, I thought there was a drug test during your PAT. In the letter I received about my PAT, it said there was a drug screening.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 10, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Interesting, I thought there was a drug test during your PAT. In the letter I received about my PAT, it said there was a drug screening.


There is thats the first thing you do before you take your physical and you have another drug test during medical


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 10, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Hey Guys I'm on the 6003 list but my number is 654 do you think its a long shot to expect a callback in the coming months. (Have no previous experience that's why i have this #) But I was told the FDNY was looking to hire 800 people.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


No you prob wont even get a letter for your PAT for a few months


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 10, 2016)

EMS402 said:


> Why would they skip the end kf 5003? Thats so unfair to like 600 or more people. Have they ever done this before?


Yes. I dont think with that many people but they have. They have also started hiring off 2 lists at the same time but towards the end. I can see them doing both again, they need to get back on schedule, the process takes longer and longer each time a new test comes out. I could see them having a hiring freeze if they dont get caught up


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Day sounds good but I'm coming from staten island and I would have to leave super early each day so Def night plus all my friends told me night is much more relaxed than day



Yeah I heard the same. Plus you get a little higher pay.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 10, 2016)

How does the drug testing work? Is it before or after your physical and what about drinking? I know people try and dilute but I'm a big water drinker as it is and I don't want questions asked if I drank water considering my test is in the afternoon


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll piss in a cup 1000 times if I have to lol I don't care, what ever it takes.


----------



## EMS402 (Mar 10, 2016)

So what happends if they skip the later people on 5003? Im 107* on 5003. Im completely done with the process with no problems, am I just ganna get auto DQd? I feel like that makes no scens. They spent all that time and money to investigate 600+ people just to D/Q them?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 10, 2016)

EMS402 said:


> So what happends if they skip the later people on 5003? Im 107* on 5003. Im completely done with the process with no problems, am I just ganna get auto DQd? I feel like that makes no scens. They spent all that time and money to investigate 600+ people just to D/Q them?



They aren't going to skip anybody they can't do that they go in list order it's against dcas policy. They can process off of 6003 but can't call until 5003 is done


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 10, 2016)

3


melissa51484 said:


> They aren't going to skip anybody they can't do that they go in list order it's against dcas policy. They can process off of 6003 but can't call until 5003 is done


3 in 1 rule


----------



## tia89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> And they run two classes simultaneously right a morning ,and an evening one? With 180 in each class that's 360 off the top of the list not accounting those that decline, or defer so they may get close to 400 in July alone?



They called my phone and said we will have 188 in the class for april. But someone up here said thats a breakdown 90 in each class. Whats the truth? But they definitely gonna still be calling off 5003 in july. One of my coworkers just spoke to an investigator and they told her she will be in july class for sure her list was 7 something. I heard they calling 6003 in January 2017. Not sure how true but i know when i spoke to my investigator she said they go through every single person before they go to the next exam even if they call u to come in for ya agility and stuff


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 10, 2016)

tia89 said:


> They called my phone and said we will have 188 in the class for april. But someone up here said thats a breakdown 90 in each class. Whats the truth? But they definitely gonna still be calling off 5003 in july. One of my coworkers just spoke to an investigator and they told her she will be in july class for sure her list was 7 something. I heard they calling 6003 in January 2017. Not sure how true but i know when i spoke to my investigator she said they go through every single person before they go to the next exam even if they call u to come in for ya agility and stuff



You're spot on idk why ppl are trying to scare ppl saying 6003 will be in July and there gonna skip 1000 ppl lol. It's illegal to skip unless that person has something holding him/her back med review/psych review or lied about something they cannot skip them.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

There's no shot 6003 will be called for July. They still need to call over 1000 people on 5003. If the class is 188 people. Then there will be 94 in day and night class. From what I've been hearing they may clear 600's for April


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 10, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You guys gonna choose day or night tours


probably day being I work nights in the ER 11p-7a


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 10, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> probably day being I work nights in the ER 11p-7a


The Academy times are 7-3 and 3-11 if I recall so that will probably be an issue for you no?


----------



## Adam Bolender (Mar 10, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> The Academy times are 7-3 and 3-11 if I recall so that will probably be an issue for you no?


I would just get out early from the hospital  i'd work 10-6 or something like that. I'd hate to switch to days at the hospital that night shift diff is $2.10 an hour extra for the same job.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 10, 2016)

What's the pay difference from day and night class?


----------



## tia89 (Mar 10, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> You're spot on idk why ppl are trying to scare ppl saying 6003 will be in July and there gonna skip 1000 ppl lol. It's illegal to skip unless that person has something holding him/her back med review/psych review or lied about something they cannot skip them.


Ur right and thats fdny rules, they are very strict about that.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> probably day being I work nights in the ER 11p-7a


Dude you're not gonna be able to do both lol and for everyone else saying "reliable source" said they're gonna skip 5003, you're reliable source knows nothing. #1 on 6003 won't be in an academy until January 2017. There will be a promo before then. Sit tight it's a long wait. It took me a year and a half from test to Hire. Pm class is more lax but also more screwups and grades aren't as good as AM class. AM class will be graduating with everyone we started with. The instructors are awesome and on top of their stuff. Do what you want but I received some good advice to take the am class and I'm very thankful of that. But do what is best for you. If you're in the 600s on 6003. Next summer you'll probably be in an academy class. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 11, 2016)

Agree with fdhopeful33. There is no way you can hold down an additional full time job during the academy. Especially trying to go from one to the other. Class starts at 7, but everyone is usually there very early. Being on time for things is paramount in fdny.


----------



## acoustony (Mar 11, 2016)

I bought a weighted vest to practice until my agility test which is next week and as far as cardiovascular health I'm fine which I'm glad about. I just happen to have some big feet and there was times where I almost fell do to it. Anyone ever dealt with and is there any good practices ?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 11, 2016)

source of mine told me that calls will roll out next week. stay near your phones ladies and gents.


----------



## EMS402 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good luck everyone! I honestly think they can get through about 400 numbers with this academy. They got through 375 for January and April is supposed to be bigger. If you get a call PLEASE post it on this blog with your List#


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 13, 2016)

My list number is 335 any chance that I would make the first class for the 6003 exam?


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 13, 2016)

What are my other promotion options besides fire fighter? Im gonna most likely miss that test and ill be too old by the next one. Im 24 now. I like the idea of doing this but I dont want to be just an emt or just a paramedic till I retire...


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 13, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> What are my other promotion options besides fire fighter? Im gonna most likely miss that test and ill be too old by the next one. Im 24 now. I like the idea of doing this but I dont want to be just an emt or just a paramedic till I retire...



You'll be fine by the next promotion. It won't be a 5 year wait again. This was very unusual because of the hiring situation with Priority Hires. The promotional is supposed to be given every 2-4 years so bet on that fact that they'll be another one by the time your 26-28.

Anyway, you could obviously go to medic school or go Haz-Tac, you could promote to officer.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 14, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> You'll be fine by the next promotion. It won't be a 5 year wait again. This was very unusual because of the hiring situation with Priority Hires. The promotional is supposed to be given every 2-4 years so bet on that fact that they'll be another one by the time your 26-28.
> 
> Anyway, you could obviously go to medic school or go Haz-Tac, you could promote to officer.



Ive never heard of 2-4 years ive only ever seen it given alongside the oc test. If people are saying january for the first class ill be 25 by the time im hired. How is officer pay? Is it equivalent to fire officer pay?  Do rescue medics make more than regular medics? That seems like a cool gig


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 14, 2016)

hey guys im in exam 5003 and have a high list # of 15** any info on what list number they are up to in exam 5003 for academy class?


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> hey guys im in exam 5003 and have a high list # of 15** any info on what list number they are up to in exam 5003 for academy class?


Last I heard 376, but the Academy calls should be going out this week for a huge class of 188 or so so that number should change drasticslly, they went from 8ish to 376 to fill a normal class


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

I thought they called around 40 from 5003 for the last 2015 class


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I thought they called around 40 from 5003 for the last 2015 class


That's was a typo anyway, but I heard 80. Either way big jump


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 14, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Last I heard 376, but the Academy calls should be going out this week for a huge class of 188 or so so that number should change drasticslly, they went from 8ish to 376 to fill a normal class


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 14, 2016)

Is there a number i can call to find out what theyre up to?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Is there a number i can call to find out what theyre up to?


I think you can check dcas.


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 14, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> I think you can check dcas.


How do u do that?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Is there a number i can call to find out what theyre up to?



Dcas says they're up to 376. They only recently updated that number. Before that it was 87. Even though they say last updated was Sunday. Its weird


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 14, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> You'll be fine by the next promotion. It won't be a 5 year wait again. This was very unusual because of the hiring situation with Priority Hires. The promotional is supposed to be given every 2-4 years so bet on that fact that they'll be another one by the time your 26-28.
> 
> Anyway, you could obviously go to medic school or go Haz-Tac, you could promote to officer.


This informations is incorrect. They give the promotional alongside the open competitive. Where'd you get that info from. 

Anyway JIMAZZ whats your list number


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 14, 2016)

2020 will be next promotional along with the open competitive


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 14, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> 2020 will be next promotional along with the open competitive



None of this is true.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 14, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> This informations is incorrect. They give the promotional alongside the open competitive. Where'd you get that info from.
> 
> Anyway JIMAZZ whats your list number



Im 08x. I thought the cutoff age was being appointed by your 28th birthday. But i read you just have to file for the test before your 29th birthday so I may be okay for the next test


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> None of this is true.


What's not true about it, last promotional was in 2012. Promotional should be out this year. Open competitive should be out in 2017, making the next promotional after 2020.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Im 08x. I thought the cutoff age was being appointed by your 28th birthday. But i read you just have to file for the test before your 29th birthday so I may be okay for the next test


Yeah u can't have reached your 29th birthday before the first day of filing for the promotional


----------



## Ryan815 (Mar 14, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What's not true about it, last promotional was in 2012. Promotional should be out this year. Open competitive should be out in 2017, making the next promotional after 2020.



Every list is good for 4 years.  I doubt it'd be so close in proximity.


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 14, 2016)

So no one got a call today right? Anyone know what time the usually call, if there even is a typical time?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 14, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> So no one got a call today right? Anyone know what time the usually call, if there even is a typical time?


They call during business hours so it could be anytime, some people could get a call 10am some could get 4pm.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 14, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah u can't have reached your 29th birthday before the first day of filing for the promotional



Well hopfully that works out. Id hate to work for ems for 4 years and then miss out on the test


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Ive never heard of 2-4 years ive only ever seen it given alongside the oc test. If people are saying january for the first class ill be 25 by the time im hired. How is officer pay? Is it equivalent to fire officer pay?  Do rescue medics make more than regular medics? That seems like a cool gig



The promotion used to be every 2 years, then went alongside but a little before the OC. And no officer pay is not equivalent to fire officer. Rescue Medics do make significantly more than Standard Paramedics because of HazMat and SOC pay. Their salary is kind of kept on the down low so I don't know the exact amount but I know it is a very livable wage. I would imagine it's close to the 5 year salary for a firefighter.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 14, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> This informations is incorrect. They give the promotional alongside the open competitive. Where'd you get that info from.
> 
> Anyway JIMAZZ whats your list number



No, it is correct. The promotion use to be given every 2 years, and then it was changed to every 4 years, alongside but a little before the OC.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 14, 2016)

Do you think they would go back to every 2 years on the promo?


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Do you think they would go back to every 2 years on the promo?



There were rumors they may but I doubt considering how much the FDNY needs EMTs and Paramedics and how often it's desired for them personally to promote because of better pay. I would expect a pay raise before the promotion returns to every two years.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> There were rumors they may but I doubt considering how much the FDNY needs EMTs and Paramedics and how often it's desired for them personally to promote because of better pay. I would expect a pay raise before the promotion returns to every two years.




I personally think the promo is a great incentive to become an EMT for FDNY. I feel like it'll help the FDNY keep on having EMTs because more people will want to take the promo for a more " guarantee " way to get on fire.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 15, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> They call during business hours so it could be anytime, some people could get a call 10am some could get 4pm.


I emailed my Investigator yesterday to make sure nothing else was needed before calls went out he told me they had everything for me and he said he doesn't think calls are starting this week he said don't be nervous if they don't start for 2 weeks he said it's usually 2-3 weeks tops before the start of Academy that the calls are made


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I personally think the promo is a great incentive to become an EMT for FDNY. I feel like it'll help the FDNY keep on having EMTs because more people will want to take the promo for a more " guarantee " way to get on fire.



I agree. That's a very good point. That's probably why they have never done away with it at this point already.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 15, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I emailed my Investigator yesterday to make sure nothing else was needed before calls went out he told me they had everything for me and he said he doesn't think calls are starting this week he said don't be nervous if they don't start for 2 weeks he said it's usually 2-3 weeks tops before the start of Academy that the calls are made


Yeah that's what I figured, that's the last week of march then, but they could also start next week because of the bigger class and calls would have to start earlier than normal.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I emailed my Investigator yesterday to make sure nothing else was needed before calls went out he told me they had everything for me and he said he doesn't think calls are starting this week he said don't be nervous if they don't start for 2 weeks he said it's usually 2-3 weeks tops before the start of Academy that the calls are made




Well that stinks. Oh well, guess my source sucks .

Whether it's this week or next week. Let's all keep our hopes high. We'll get some news soon.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Well that stinks. Oh well, guess my source sucks .
> 
> Whether it's this week or next week. Let's all keep our hopes high. We'll get some news soon.


lol your source might be right you never know just saying what my Investigator said.. let's keep each other updated plz post as soon as getting a call


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> lol your source might be right you never know just saying what my Investigator said.. let's keep each other updated plz post as soon as getting a call



I'm pretty sure you'll get called before me. I'm 660's


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No, it is correct. The promotion use to be given every 2 years, and then it was changed to every 4 years, alongside but a little before the OC.


It is correct ? They don't give it every 2 years. So it's not correct. Doesn't pertain to present day lol so at this point that information isn't valid with the present day. JMAZZ, dude get on before the promo and you'll be fine. If not take PD or whatever u gotta do. Good luck guys


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I personally think the promo is a great incentive to become an EMT for FDNY. I feel like it'll help the FDNY keep on having EMTs because more people will want to take the promo for a more " guarantee " way to get on fire.


Absolutely right bro. That promo was put in place for "diversity purposes" but now since everyone is taking the promo regardless of race people SWEAR they'll get rid of it. Highly unlikely that that happens. You guys will be fine. Academy flies. We graduate the 30th. It's a bit stressful but ya a great time. I'll definitely miss it. Calls will go out 3 weeks prior to the start date at the EARLIEST. Best of luck


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> It is correct ? They don't give it every 2 years. So it's not correct. Doesn't pertain to present day lol so at this point that information isn't valid with the present day. JMAZZ, dude get on before the promo and you'll be fine. If not take PD or whatever u gotta do. Good luck guys



No one said its still 2 years. You completely took my statement out of context to make yours look correct. Get off your high hoarse because the guy asked a question and I answered it accurately with facts, whether from the past or not and info that pertains to present day.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No one said its still 2 years. You completely took my statement out of context to make yours look correct. Get off your high hoarse because the guy asked a question and I answered it accurately with facts, whether from the past or not and info that pertains to present day.


The promo is no longer 2 years lol it does not pertain to present day. It WAS 2 years, that info doesn't help any of us. Again, people don't care about things that happened years ago. He's wondering about his age and the next promo. High horse? Read the thread. Or forum or whatever it is. Thanks for the outdated info though bro  good luck to you man


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

"The promotional is supposed to be given every 2-4 years" it's no longer 2 years bro. So if promo is this year. The next would wouldn't be 2018 because then nobody off the open competitive would have a fair chance if they just keep putting in emt/paramedics. You're on the job SIEMTB?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll get called before me. I'm 660's


You'll be good for next academy dude. Good luck to you guys. It'll be over before you know it


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You'll be good for next academy dude. Good luck to you guys. It'll be over before you know it



Thanks. Did you choose day or night?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Thanks. Did you choose day or night?


Day. I got some good advice on here and from friends who recently graduated. Honestly I'm up around 5am to get to study session at 6am. But you can see the difference in the people. The guys and girls in the am class were on top of their stuff. We started with 60 and all 60 are graduating. The instructors in the academy are awesome but the am instructor is awesome. Puts his all into the students and really cares about everyone graduating. Pm is more laid back but am is out by 3pm. My advice. Take the am class man. Any questions you have let me know. Believe me I was in your spot asking 80 questions a day.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Day. I got some good advice on here and from friends who recently graduated. Honestly I'm up around 5am to get to study session at 6am. But you can see the difference in the people. The guys and girls in the am class were on top of their stuff. We started with 60 and all 60 are graduating. The instructors in the academy are awesome but the am instructor is awesome. Puts his all into the students and really cares about everyone graduating. Pm is more laid back but am is out by 3pm. My advice. Take the am class man. Any questions you have let me know. Believe me I was in your spot asking 80 questions a day.



There's a study session?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> There's a study session?


Yeah 6am. You'll see when u get there man. Pm class has to come in early to go to study sessions. Another thing, we end our day with PT. we get dressed and go home. PM has to do PT then change back into their shirt and ties and then start their day all sweaty and what not. Choose what u want but I'd highly recommend the AM class if you have the option. You won't regret it


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Yeah 6am. You'll see when u get there man. Pm class has to come in early to go to study sessions. Another thing, we end our day with PT. we get dressed and go home. PM has to do PT then change back into their shirt and ties and then start their day all sweaty and what not. Choose what u want but I'd highly recommend the AM class if you have the option. You won't regret it




Yeah I'll definitely keep what you said in mind. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Yeah I'll definitely keep what you said in mind. Thanks for the info.


No problem


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> It is correct ? They don't give it every 2 years. So it's not correct. Doesn't pertain to present day lol so at this point that information isn't valid with the present day. JMAZZ, dude get on before the promo and you'll be fine. If not take PD or whatever u gotta do. Good luck guys



Im at the top of 6004. Idt ill be on before filing starts if they do it before the oc. However theres a chance ill be able to file for the next promo before i turn 29 so lets see how that goes. I already have a career in another field. I was pretty over doing this, i got 3in1d the last time i went through this but my ex convinced me to take the test again because she has a thing for firefighters lol. Ill see how it goes, if not i wont be devestated


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Im at the top of 6004. Idt ill be on before filing starts if they do it before the oc. However theres a chance ill be able to file for the next promo before i turn 29 so lets see how that goes. I already have a career in another field. I was pretty over doing this, i got 3in1d the last time i went through this but my ex convinced me to take the test again because she has a thing for firefighters lol. Ill see how it goes, if not i wont be devestated


I hear ya man. Doesn't hurt to take it as far in the process as you can and when they call u for the academy you can decide what you want to do.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I hear ya man. Doesn't hurt to take it as far in the process as you can and when they call u for the academy you can decide what you want to do.



Thats the plan


----------



## Fdhopeful (Mar 15, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Thats the plan


Just don't tell anyone that you want to be a firefighter cause your ex girl thought it would be hot lol


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 16, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> "The promotional is supposed to be given every 2-4 years" it's no longer 2 years bro. So if promo is this year. The next would wouldn't be 2018 because then nobody off the open competitive would have a fair chance if they just keep putting in emt/paramedics. You're on the job SIEMTB?



I said that because there are always rumors that they may go back to 2 years because they need EMTs and they know that draws people in to apply. Everyone knows it 4 years but me saying its every 2-4 makes no difference to someone wanting info because I gave them all the info they needed, both past and present.

And no, I'm not yet personally but I have a father and an uncle who is an officer for fire, multiple cousins as firefighters as well, and a cousin on EMS for FDNY who he personally told me they heard rumors, as there are always rumors, that they MAY go back to 2 years but it's just talk like how they thought the fire OC was going to be April 2016 until last year.


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 17, 2016)

the academy is a lot of fun guys. just don't ever be late for anything. they hate that above everything else. that's the one thing that can get u fired quickly. if you're ever late you'll have some form of punishment.  
parking: if u don't want to end up parking far away from the building you'll be in for the day, get there early enough. read signs and don't ever park in the instructor parking lot. there's limited parking in the two student lots. it fills up fast. especially with emts doing refresher. there's parking across the field by building 325. that fills up fast. 
just drive around you'll find a spot eventually. even if u get there 10min before roll call you'll miss it cause u probably won't find parking that easy at that time. show up much earlier.
be respectful to everybody. even the emts that you'll see around doing refresher. everyone is sir or madam. you'll get more on those rules when u get there. 
try to get and stay in shape. you'll be doing a lot of pt the first few weeks. then less pt towards the end. get ready to run a lot. lot of jumping jacks. mountain climbers etc. it's all fun tho. a.m class gets to do pt end of their day but with p.m class since it's at the start u get to shower before u go to lecture/skills after.  try to get personal locker room things (soap, body spray, deodorant, flip flops for the shower etc) they'll give u the full list. and get a combination lock.
never forget the big red bag that you'll get from quartermaster with all your gear. have it everyday. don't leave it at home. you'll be married to that bag. it'll get annoying carrying it around but u got no choice. 
try to keep everything u get from quartermaster together. don't lose gloves, your tie, your hat, etc. , trust me they can get misplaced easily. and you'll have to pay replace them. for anyone   that will go to quartermaster to pick up items the first time, try to get a ride there. it'll be really tough taking the bus with all that stuff. my trunk was full. 
at the end of it you'll be a better emt. just study and know your stuff. be confident.

had fun today marching in the st patricks day parade. less than 2 weeks to graduation!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

How is pt. What do you do daily.


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 18, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How is pt. What do you do daily.


it varies. mostly running. other cardio. try to get two 10lb dumbbells. those will be required. get the ones without the adjustable screws that might fall off. and get good sneakers


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just got my pat letter for 6003 April 9th


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 18, 2016)

Found out today exam number 5003 next class is in july lady in charge of investigation told us and we all have high list numbers


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Found out today exam number 5003 next class is in july lady in charge of investigation told us and we all have high list numbers


You mean after April, or there is no April class?


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 18, 2016)

How many classes so they run in a year


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 18, 2016)

I believe it's January, april, July, October.  There may be more, not 100% sure.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 18, 2016)

Im not sure about april she just said to our group that were looking at july class if we get everything done in an ordely fashion


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Im not sure about april she just said to our group that were looking at july class if we get everything done in an ordely fashion


Oh ok! I misunderstood that the next class in general is July, not just for you guys. Good luck!


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 18, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Oh ok! I misunderstood that the next class in general is July, not just for you guys. Good luck!


Thanks brother


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Im not sure about april she just said to our group that were looking at july class if we get everything done in an ordely fashion


What list and exam number are you bro


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 18, 2016)

I just remembered i ate a poppy seed bagel this morning and my agility test is tomorrow. How effed am I?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I just remembered i ate a poppy seed bagel this morning and my agility test is tomorrow. How effed am I?


they give you a sheet to fill out everything you've ate in the last 24hrs just make sure to write it down


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 18, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> they give you a sheet to fill out everything you've ate in the last 24hrs just make sure to write it down



I just read the form and it didnt say anything about food so i think im good. Thanks


----------



## acoustony (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I just remembered i ate a poppy seed bagel this morning and my agility test is tomorrow. How effed am I?


Mines tomorrow to bro.  Did you practice the stairmaster or are you just winging that shiz?


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 18, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Mines tomorrow to bro.  Did you practice the stairmaster or are you just winging that shiz?



Ive passed it before its easy. Im in good shape Im not worried. Test is a joke


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I just read the form and it didnt say anything about food so i think im good. Thanks



Just tell them what you ate because it says on the form from Metrotech to not eat poppy seeds 72 hours before the test.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I just remembered i ate a poppy seed bagel this morning and my agility test is tomorrow. How effed am I?


What's your list number dude. Yeah just write down on the sheet tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## acoustony (Mar 18, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> they give you a sheet to fill out everything you've ate in the last 24hrs just make sure to write it down


The stairmaster j


Jimazz said:


> Ive passed it before its easy. Im in good shape Im not worried. Test is a joke


alright cool, glad to hear that


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 18, 2016)

acoustony said:


> The stairmaster j
> 
> alright cool, glad to hear that


See you there


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 18, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What's your list number dude. Yeah just write down on the sheet tomorrow. Good luck


08x thanks man


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 19, 2016)

Good luck to all who are taking their PAT today!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 19, 2016)

how'd everyone do on there PAT today?


----------



## acoustony (Mar 19, 2016)

Pat went well. The only thing i think i may have had a little trouble on was the arm rotation thing


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> You mean after April, or there is no April class?



I'm graduating a week from wed. Next class is in a few weeks not July. 180 people. Pm is great don't let the am ppl keep you from doing it in pm. I friends in am so unwind bash them as a whole but the shots that were took show that the cocky mess they show at the academy carries over. All I'll say is the instructors told us who the tighter group was but I'll leave it at that. Anyone enjoy your time it's tough but if you study and work hard you'll be fine and do not be late or catch an attitude with anyone and you'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

I have friends in am so I don't want to bash them. Cockyness not cocky mess

Sry realized I had typos and it wouldn't let me edit


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

How is daily pt? What does it consisted of? Also,  I haven't practiced since getting my certification, will the academy refresh me on everything


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 20, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How is daily pt? What does it consisted of? Also,  I haven't practiced since getting my certification, will the academy refresh me on everything


you'll do different things for pt. but you'll be running a lot. and you'll learn all the skills you'll need to know and the academics. it's like a new beginning but fdny way


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 20, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> I'm graduating a week from wed. Next class is in a few weeks not July. 180 people. Pm is great don't let the am ppl keep you from doing it in pm. I friends in am so unwind bash them as a whole but the shots that were took show that the cocky mess they show at the academy carries over. All I'll say is the instructors told us who the tighter group was but I'll leave it at that. Anyone enjoy your time it's tough but if you study and work hard you'll be fine and do not be late or catch an attitude with anyone and you'll be fine. Good luck!


Youre from s.I right? what time do u leave s.I each day with traffic to make it in time for  class?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Youre from s.I right? what time do u leave s.I each day with traffic to make it in time for  class?



I like to leave around 12-1230 so I can get there by 1-130 taking the belt to the cross island north. I recommend leaving at 12 because then you can get there in time for study group. After your done with state testing and all you can leave like 1 or so and be there by 2 or a little after. Just make sure your parked and lined up by 3pm


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 20, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> I like to leave around 12-1230 so I can get there by 1-130 taking the belt to the cross island north. I recommend leaving at 12 because then you can get there in time for study group. After your done with state testing and all you can leave like 1 or so and be there by 2 or a little after. Just make sure your parked and lined up by 3pm


awesome thank you so much how is the parking there at that time bcuz the morning class is still there right?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> awesome thank you so much how is the parking there at that time bcuz the morning class is still there right?



Depends on the day but you can park in the lot by 325 behind the instructors lot, the whole fence by the field by 325 or the lot behind the instructors lot at 425, the lot by coast guard hill and the road that loops from the water to the softball fields by 405.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 20, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> I'm graduating a week from wed. Next class is in a few weeks not July. 180 people. Pm is great don't let the am ppl keep you from doing it in pm. I friends in am so unwind bash them as a whole but the shots that were took show that the cocky mess they show at the academy carries over. All I'll say is the instructors told us who the tighter group was but I'll leave it at that. Anyone enjoy your time it's tough but if you study and work hard you'll be fine and do not be late or catch an attitude with anyone and you'll be fine. Good luck!


I bet there are just a few bad apples like there are with anything. Instructors told us who the tighter group is also lol can't go by that. Trying to give the new guys advice. The AM instructors are on their game, and that's coming from friends who are on the job now and have taken am and even the people who took pm advised me to take am. Less people get in trouble in the a.m. Grades are higher in the a.m. Not trying to put down the good dudes in pm class which I bet you are. Just trying to give the same advice that I was given. Didn't mean to offend you. Graduation is here already man. Best of luck in your career man.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I bet there are just a few bad apples like there are with anything. Instructors told us who the tighter group is also lol can't go by that. Trying to give the new guys advice. The AM instructors are on their game, and that's coming from friends who are on the job now and have taken am and even the people who took pm advised me to take am. Less people get in trouble in the a.m. Grades are higher in the a.m. Not trying to put down the good dudes in pm class which I bet you are. Just trying to give the same advice that I was given. Didn't mean to offend you. Graduation is here already man. Best of luck in your career man.



Good luck to you too sry if I snapped a bit but all we hear is garbage talk from some of the guys


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 20, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> Good luck to you too sry if I snapped a bit but all we hear is garbage talk from some of the guys


I hear ya bro. I don't blame ya. Almost there!


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 20, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I hear ya bro. I don't blame ya. Almost there!



Def man see good luck we got a week and change to go.


----------



## tia89 (Mar 21, 2016)

I wonder how the class thats in now doing? Hopefully everyone passing


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 21, 2016)

tia89 said:


> I wonder how the class thats in now doing? Hopefully everyone passing


Last week one the guys said all sixty of them are graduating from the morning class, don't know about the evening though.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 21, 2016)

tia89 said:


> I wonder how the class thats in now doing? Hopefully everyone passing


Everyone doing good. Graduation Wednesday. Just passing the days. 2 more days of lecture. Then graduation practice and division and station assignments. Next academy rumored to be April 18


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 21, 2016)

What are they up to on 5003. Have they processed up to the last person on 5003, with being done with the whole process? Thanks


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 21, 2016)

What's the number to call again to find if we pass the physcial tomorrow morning? I don't see it in the packet and I'm wondering if it's just the Candidate Investigation Bureau number


----------



## Clegrow27 (Mar 22, 2016)

Does anybody have the number for metro tech? I'm out and forgot to save the number for finding out how I did on my agility


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 22, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> What's the number to call again to find if we pass the physcial tomorrow morning? I don't see it in the packet and I'm wondering if it's just the Candidate Investigation Bureau number


think it's 7189992169


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 22, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Does anybody have the number for metro tech? I'm out and forgot to save the number for finding out how I did on my agility


try 7189992169


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 22, 2016)

Passed my physcial. Now it's time to start the packet and to get my paperwork in order. They said intake for the first group, which would be us who took the physical on Saturday, is April 1st.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 22, 2016)

Can anyone on the job already clarify what happens right after graduation? Do you immediately report to your station the next day or do you get a day off etc?


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 22, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What list and exam number are you bro


Exam 5003 list 15**


----------



## wtferick (Mar 22, 2016)

Started reading this just to see what is going on lol to much! Haha 

Best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 22, 2016)

*GOT THE CALL! *List #39X. Chose am class. Good luck to everyone


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 22, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> *GOT THE CALL! *List #39X. Chose am class. Good luck to everyone



**** YEAH! CONGRATS.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone else get the call for April academy? Congrats Conditions


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 22, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Exam 5003 list 15**


What are u up to in your process. And Peggy Quinn said your group would possibly be in July class? That's a stretch. Don't think they're gonna get past 700 for April academy. Only got up to 360-380 for January academy


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 22, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What are u up to in your process. And Peggy Quinn said your group would possibly be in July class? That's a stretch. Don't think they're gonna get past 700 for April academy. Only got up to 360-380 for January academy


Hey thats what she said. Who knows if its actually gonna happen. Theyre rlly pushing for ppl


----------



## JohnB151 (Mar 22, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Hey thats what she said. Who knows if its actually gonna happen. Theyre rlly pushing for ppl


And im up to scheduling my medical


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 22, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> And im up to scheduling my medical


What have you done so far if you don't mind me asking


----------



## emtgjf (Mar 22, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Can anyone on the job already clarify what happens right after graduation? Do you immediately report to your station the next day or do you get a day off etc?


It all depends on where you get stationed and what platoon you are put on. Some people have to report the next day and some get a day or 2 off. You will be instructed to call the Captain at the station to find out.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 22, 2016)

emtgjf said:


> It all depends on where you get stationed and what platoon you are put on. Some people have to report the next day and some get a day or 2 off. You will be instructed to call the Captain at the station to find out.


Awesome thanks, so no one else besides conditions got a call? What time did u get the call if u don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 22, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Awesome thanks, so no one else besides conditions got a call? What time did u get the call if u don't mind me asking ?


Around 4pm


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 22, 2016)

Just wait til tomorrow. Seems like more and more will get called. And I think the last number that dcas said was 376. So they called around 20 today


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 22, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Around 4pm


Thx congrats BTW


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 22, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Thx congrats BTW


Thank you. You're next lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 23, 2016)

GOT THE CALL AT 9:02AM choose PM classes good luck everyone


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> GOT THE CALL AT 9:02AM choose PM classes good luck everyone


Woohoo!  Good job! What's your list#?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 23, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Woohoo!  Good job! What's your list#?


List number 23* I was suppose to be in January but wasn't done with the process bcuz I had to postpone 2x they scheduled me things while I was out of town and that held me up


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 23, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> GOT THE CALL AT 9:02AM choose PM classes good luck everyone


Congrats!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 23, 2016)

and BTW I was nervous bcuz when I called DCAS automated system I wasn't on an outstanding certification and from what I read that's what it changes too before you get called. So ppl that aren't that have list numbers in the 300-700 range don't worry if yours isn't outstanding


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 23, 2016)

I just called DCAS and I'm not on outstanding cert, list 41X, keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 23, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> I just called DCAS and I'm not on outstanding cert, list 41X, keeping fingers crossed...


That's exactly what happened to me you'll definitely get called soon with that list number prob by the end of the day being they started so early


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 23, 2016)

I was about to start calling my Investigator panicking bcuz conditionsboss list number was higher than mine and got called and after reading all these horror stories of ppl being skipped i was nervous lol and I was looking up the number on my phone for my Investigator and than the phone rang from a 718-999 number and it was the offer so if u don't get a call by Friday def call and see what's up


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

What do they exactly ask you when they call?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 23, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What do they exactly ask you when they call?


they first start by asking if anything has changed as for employment, address, tickets, accidents, arrests, pending charges etc. and I said no that's when she said she is offering employent and they read a statement about benefits and salary etc than u pick dates


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> they first start by asking if anything has changed as for employment, address, tickets, accidents, arrests, pending charges etc. and I said no that's when she said she is offering employent and they read a statement about benefits and salary etc than u pick dates


no wonder why it takes so long to get calls out.


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 23, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I was about to start calling my Investigator panicking bcuz conditionsboss list number was higher than mine and got called and after reading all these horror stories of ppl being skipped i was nervous lol and I was looking up the number on my phone for my Investigator and than the phone rang from a 718-999 number and it was the offer so if u don't get a call by Friday def call and see what's up


The suspense is already killing me lol.


----------



## Medman1117 (Mar 23, 2016)

If I remember well enough they where going through numbers very fast for the January class but it seems as though they are moving slow now.


----------



## nystateofmind (Mar 23, 2016)

Got the call !!!!!!! List #40x. Exam 5003


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 23, 2016)

nystateofmind said:


> Got the call !!!!!!! List #40x. Exam 5003


What time if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nystateofmind (Mar 24, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> What time if you don't mind me asking?


It was about 4:30 she said they were only in their office till about 5


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 24, 2016)

Question, do you have to have all your paper work in order and the packet filled out by the your intake?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Question, do you have to have all your paper work in order and the packet filled out by the your intake?


Yes if you want to be taken seriously! Have everything in order if ur missing 1 or 2 things u should be ok but u have to come back to give stuff I would recommend having everything u can with you though


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 24, 2016)

GOT THE CALL. 10:30, AM TOUR, #41X


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> GOT THE CALL. 10:30, AM TOUR.


Haha told you not to worry congrats


----------



## Medman1117 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got th call 42X , am tour


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 24, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Haha told you not to worry congrats


Thanks!


Medman1117 said:


> Got th call 42X , am tour


Congrats!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 24, 2016)

http://nycfirewire.net/index.php/news/entry/newexamrumor
Next promo and oc rumor


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

Spoke to a friend that works admin in fdny hq he said majority of this class graduating and next class is being stationed in the BX  due to transcare going under...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 24, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Spoke to a friend that works admin in fdny hq he said majority of this class graduating and next class is being stationed in the BX  due to transcare going under...



How do you get stationed anyway? Do you get to choose?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How do you get stationed anyway? Do you get to choose?


You get a wish list #1 being most requested station #2 second choice and so on, if anyone of those have a demand you'll go there if there's a high demand such as the bx desperately needing ppl you will get stationed even if it wasn't on your list or live no where near there


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 24, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> You get a wish list #1 being most requested station #2 second choice and so on, if anyone of those have a demand you'll go there if there's a high demand such as the bx desperately needing ppl you will get stationed even if it wasn't on your list or live no where near there


You get 6 choices. It goes by division. Fill out your divisions in the order you'd like but It doesn't matter. Majority of this class and April class even more so will be going to the Bronx. Good luck to you guys


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 24, 2016)

Where are these divisions/stations? is there a map of what each covers?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You get 6 choices. It goes by division. Fill out your divisions in the order you'd like but It doesn't matter. Majority of this class and April class even more so will be going to the Bronx. Good luck to you guys


Damn that's the reason I turned down NYPD dispatcher job offer bcuz it's in the BX.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 24, 2016)

I would still take the bx over emd.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 24, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Where are these divisions/stations? is there a map of what each covers?


You can google it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 24, 2016)

your "dream sheet" really doesn't mean anything. You go where they need you (the Bronx). That's why the class is 180 opposed to the usual 120


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> your "dream sheet" really doesn't mean anything. You go where they need you (the Bronx). That's why the class is 180 opposed to the usual 120


So I googled and it said there is 5 divisions in NYC but u said 6 choices so what would the the 6th spot be?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 24, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> So I googled and it said there is 5 divisions in NYC but u said 6 choices so what would the the 6th spot be?


EMD


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 24, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> EMD


Oh gotcha didn't know you could request that


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 24, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Oh gotcha didn't know you could request that


Yeah you'd be surprised some people actually want communications, especially if fire is your goal they actually recommend it, less wear and tear on the body and chances of getting into trouble while you wait.


----------



## tia89 (Mar 24, 2016)

o so i got my call today thank God. nye dept. of corrections turned me down so i have to officially move on. I'm happy for everyone who got their calls. i picked the morning class because so many good reviews for passing


----------



## tia89 (Mar 24, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Yeah you'd be surprised some people actually want communications, especially if fire is your goal they actually recommend it, less wear and tear on the body and chances of getting into trouble while you wait.


so ur saying if ur plan is to be a ff the best thing to do is request for communications? so they give u a bunch of choices?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 24, 2016)

My buddy chose Emd because of that reason, less wear and tear on your body and less chance of a risk of getting hurt


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 24, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Yeah you'd be surprised some people actually want communications, especially if fire is your goal they actually recommend it, less wear and tear on the body and chances of getting into trouble while you wait.


Yeah that's true but IF and when u get to a firehouse, that follows you. They'll know u sat behind a desk for 2-3 years and didn't do much. To each is own, do what u want. Go to the street and work. Or sit behind a desk and gain 30 lbs and not pass the medical for fire haha. Good luck and congrats to you guys and girls getting your calls. Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 24, 2016)

tia89 said:


> so ur saying if ur plan is to be a ff the best thing to do is request for communications? so they give u a bunch of choices?


They give you a "wish list" where you list the order division you would prefer but they can send you anywhere. It's up to you but if fire is your goal you may want to go to emd but stay in shape like fdhopefull33 said. Not saying you must go to emd if fire is your goal, you can go to streets but just try to take care of yourself. Congrats again Tia, I also chose am class so see you in a few weeks!


----------



## Fdhopeful (Mar 25, 2016)

If you go promotional and you can't do cfr stuff as a probie, I would think you would look stupid. That's why I went to the street.


----------



## Surf524 (Mar 25, 2016)

Got the call 7**


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 25, 2016)

tia89 said:


> o so i got my call today thank God. nye dept. of corrections turned me down so i have to officially move on. I'm happy for everyone who got their calls. i picked the morning class because so many good reviews for passing


Congrats if u don't mind me asking how can you be turned down for corrections?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 25, 2016)

Surf524 said:


> Got the call 7**


wow they got to the 700's quick only like 5 confirmed calls so far on here and no one higher than 400's besides you congrats


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

got the call!


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 25, 2016)

How many are on the list for 5003 like 1000 or so?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 25, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> How many are on the list for 5003 like 1000 or so?


Around 1600


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

You have to go into metrotech twice. One day for ID  and documents and another day for orientation  (18th). And two days at Fort Totten twice one for fitting for uniform and another day...I forgot. She spoke too fast. 
#667. 
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You have to go into metrotech twice. One day for ID  and documents and another day for orientation  (18th). And two days at Fort Totten twice one for fitting for uniform and another day...I forgot. She spoke too fast.
> #667.
> Good luck to everyone else!


The other day at totten the 19th is first day of the academy lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> The other day at totten the 19th is first day of the academy lol



LOL true.  I got too excited when I got called


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> LOL true.  I got too excited when I got called


haha i totally understand! The question is did u pick am or pm? so far not seeing anyone else besides me for pm


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

Am


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

I wonder how they got to 700 this quick... yesterday, 420 was the last number I saw


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I wonder how they got to 700 this quick... yesterday, 420 was the last number I saw


Seriously, we'll I'm sure a lot of ppl got dq'd 40% of ppl at my medical alone had medical issues, or weight issues. Than ppl that didn't pass physical and ppl that had character issues or lied somewhere along the process


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

Can someone go over the dates with me again, please? 

I got...
4/12 (other option was 4/13): id and stuff at metrotech @ 8 (was told to bring documents) 
4/14: fort totten @ 8 for uniform fitting.
4/18: orientation @ metrotech 8 am
4/19: fort totten (day 1 of academy? What to wear?)


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Can someone go over the dates with me again, please?
> 
> I got...
> 4/12 (other option was 4/13): id and stuff at metrotech @ 8 (was told to bring documents)
> ...


We'll receive a letter in the mail with dates and instructions, it should come sometime next week


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> We'll receive a letter in the mail with dates and instructions, it should come sometime next week



alrighty, cool thanks.

Anyone know how the promo works? How do you go about taking the test?


----------



## ndtyank49 (Mar 25, 2016)

list number 79x just got the call 5 min ago, deferred


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 25, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> list number 79x just got the call 5 min ago, deferred


Wow they are flying through the list now. They gonna come close to exhausting all of 5003 for the July close. Probably not everybody but pretty close. Keep the updates coming


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Wow they are flying through the list now. They gonna come close to exhausting all of 5003 for the July close. Probably not everybody but pretty close. Keep the updates coming



Agreed. they're already up to about 800, and i bet the class isnt even filled yet. If they keep this up, they`ll breeze through the rest of the list by the end of the year.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm starting the believe the rumor I'm hearing from all over that the top of 6003 may start in July. Again, it's a rumor floating around the FDNY right now but everyone keeps saying the first 150 May have a chance in July for 6003 and now it's seeming like a very small but a real possibility.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 25, 2016)

I heard that also from a fdny chief....... Take it with a grain of salt lol


----------



## Dot212 (Mar 25, 2016)

What we were told at the Physical test is that the first group of 6003 should expect to be in by July.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 25, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> What we were told at the Physical test is that the first group of 6003 should expect to be in by July.


i honestly hope that's true, but it seems highly unlikely, to be honest.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 26, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> What we were told at the Physical test is that the first group of 6003 should expect to be in by July.


I had my physical today and they told us the same thing. She said depending on your number, they are expecting July for 6003. Im assuming thats the first 180/200 people. Im 250 so probably will be part of second group.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 26, 2016)

When I went last year for my physical they told my group the same that the first 100 should be July and next couple hundred September, the first group wasn't called till January so I don't want to get anyone's hopes up!!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 26, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> When I went last year for my physical they told my group the same that the first 100 should be July and next couple hundred September, the first group wasn't called till January so I don't want to get anyone's hopes up!!


and they had more academies last year Jan and February for emd and they didn't do that this year


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 26, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> and they had more academies last year Jan and February for emd and they didn't do that this year


Yeah that is what I am expecting as well. I don't see how its possible to get people in by July. Unless they beefed up their work force but I doubt it.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 26, 2016)

Ive been away all week. Anyone get their letter for investigations yet?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 26, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> When I went last year for my physical they told my group the same that the first 100 should be July and next couple hundred September, the first group wasn't called till January so I don't want to get anyone's hopes up!!


Yep they always over shoot it and tell u way earlier than u actually will be in. 6003 won't be touched until January. September the earliest. Anyone else receive any calls today?


----------



## billwill (Mar 27, 2016)

I graduate wendesday from the academy. Good luck to everyone going in. Don't be a bum in the academy or you'll forever be known as a bum if your not fired before then. Work hard, it pays off..


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 27, 2016)

billwill said:


> I graduate wendesday from the academy. Good luck to everyone going in. Don't be a bum in the academy or you'll forever be known as a bum if your not fired before then. Work hard, it pays off..


You took am?


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 27, 2016)

They told my group, the group on the 19th of March, that our intake is projected for April 1st. If I haven't gotten any mail yet, is it probably not April 1st and a little later on? Or could the mail come Wednesday, 2 days before April 1st?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 27, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> They told my group, the group on the 19th of March, that our intake is projected for April 1st. If I haven't gotten any mail yet, is it probably not April 1st and a little later on? Or could the mail come Wednesday, 2 days before April 1st?


That happened to me, call tomorrow and just make sure u weren't left out. But sit tight they might have pushed it back


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 27, 2016)

How long is intake? How long can I expect to be there?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 27, 2016)

I had to come in for 8 and I was out by 12 but I had to come back a second time. Rarely does someone have everything and not have to come back, usually you'll be asked to come back a second time depending on how many documents you're missing.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 28, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> I had to come in for 8 and I was out by 12 but I had to come back a second time. Rarely does someone have everything and not have to come back, usually you'll be asked to come back a second time depending on how many documents you're missing.


As in come back later in the day or like the next day, for example.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 28, 2016)

Another day


----------



## tia89 (Mar 28, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Congrats if u don't mind me asking how can you be turned down for corrections?


Not really disqualified but not selected because my daughter father is a felon but that didnt stop it it only put u under investigation but when they have so many of those cases sometimes they do a 3in1 which means out of the final 3 they only pick one


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 28, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> As in come back later in the day or like the next day, for example.


The important thing is bringing originals and just bringing  your typical docs, plus what they listed. I had gone with way too much but on the other hand I didn't have to go back. I still had missing documents but they were faxed or mailed to metrotech to finish it up, and I just kept in touch with my investigator via email to make sure all the documents were received.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 28, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> The important thing is bringing originals and just bringing  your typical docs, plus what they listed. I had gone with way too much but on the other hand I didn't have to go back. I still had missing documents but they were faxed or mailed to metrotech to finish it up, and I just kept in touch with my investigator via email to make sure all the documents were received.


Question for you. The last thing required is your documentation to establish identity and work. It says to choose one from Column A or one from Column B and Column C from the attacked list of acceptable documents. Problem is, there's no "attached list of acceptable documents" in my packet. And I looked everywhere.


----------



## Jimazz (Mar 28, 2016)

Whos going friday for investigations?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

tia89 said:


> Not really disqualified but not selected because my daughter father is a felon but that didnt stop it it only put u under investigation but when they have so many of those cases sometimes they do a 3in1 which means out of the final 3 they only pick one


Wow that sucks I'm sorry


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Question for you. The last thing required is your documentation to establish identity and work. It says to choose one from Column A or one from Column B and Column C from the attacked list of acceptable documents. Problem is, there's no "attached list of acceptable documents" in my packet. And I looked everywhere.


birth certicate, social security card and proof of address "utility bills, bank statements or credit card statements"


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 28, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Whos going friday for investigations?





Jimazz said:


> Whos going friday for investigations?


I was in the first group but I never got anything in the mail yet about Friday. I called this morning and I didn't get an answer to my question.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I was in the first group but I never got anything in the mail yet about Friday. I called this morning and I didn't get an answer to my question.


Not everyone that had the physical same day will be scheduled together, the physical is a bunch of ppl but the intake is only a few ppl I think I had maybe 10 or so in my group for intake, even less for medical and psych had the most ppl.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Not everyone that had the physical same day will be scheduled together, the physical is a bunch of ppl but the intake is only a few ppl I think I had maybe 10 or so in my group for intake, even less for medical and psych had the most ppl.


a friend of mine that had physical same day as me was scheduled 3 weeks after me for intake. So if they didn't give an answer they probably didn't have a date for u yet


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum. I've been monitoring it since Wednesday. Hearing calls are going out. I'm 95x on 5003 list. No call yet


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum. I've been monitoring it since Wednesday. Hearing calls are going out. I'm 95x on 5003 list. No call yet



Last number I see called on here was 720s


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 28, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum. I've been monitoring it since Wednesday. Hearing calls are going out. I'm 95x on 5003 list. No call yet




NDTYANK49 got the call on Friday he is 79X and he differed, so who knows how far they are already.
I am 107* on exam 5003 as well and waiting right along. Good luck to all who got the call


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 28, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Last number I see called on here was 720s




NDTYANK49 got the call on Friday he is 79X and he differed. wondering how far they will get til they fill all the classes up.
#107* on 5003 and waiting. If they don't call this time pretty upbeat for July.


----------



## Joey198 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys im new here. I'm list #622 and I still haven't gotten a call. I called friday and they told me to wait to hear today or tuesday. I know they called the 700s already just wanted to know if anyone around my number is still waiting


----------



## Joey198 (Mar 28, 2016)

Joey198 said:


> Hey guys im new here. I'm list #622 and I still haven't gotten a call. I called friday and they told me to wait to hear today or tuesday. I know they called the 700s already just wanted to know if anyone around my number is still waiting


I received my call 20 minutes later


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

Joey198 said:


> I received my call 20 minutes later


Congrats were they still giving u the option for am or pm classes?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

BTW received all my paperwork today and forms to fill out for orientation


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 28, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> BTW received all my paperwork today and forms to fill out for orientation


Me too


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> BTW received all my paperwork today and forms to fill out for orientation





Conditionsboss said:


> Me too



What is there to fill out?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 28, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What is there to fill out?


The beneficiary form


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 28, 2016)

Joey198 said:


> I received my call 20 minutes later


AM/PM?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anybody hear anything else on list number reached and if they're still calling for the April 18th academy?


----------



## RV73 (Mar 28, 2016)

Does anyone know the phone number to call to see if you passed the Physical Agility Test? I forgot what the phone number is, and can't find it in the documents provided. Thanks


----------



## Fdhopeful (Mar 28, 2016)

So did everyone go to the Bronx or what


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey, how would I find out if I've been dq'd or skipped. My list # is mid 3**'s


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> So did everyone go to the Bronx or what



I think those guys said about 80 percent of the class went there.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 29, 2016)

My list number is 51X for test 6003. Going for my physical agility test April 17.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 29, 2016)

RV73 said:


> Does anyone know the phone number to call to see if you passed the Physical Agility Test? I forgot what the phone number is, and can't find it in the documents provided. Thanks


718 999 2169


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 29, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> My list number is 51X for test 6003. Going for my physical agility test April 17.


Good luck, its easy, arrive an hour early if you want to be out at a reasonable time, makes a huge difference


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 29, 2016)

My pat test is April 9th. 

How hard is the stairclimber? I'm in goodshape just wondering if I should get a few workouts in before than.


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 29, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> My pat test is April 9th.
> 
> How hard is the stairclimber? I'm in goodshape just wondering if I should get a few workouts in before than.


Its not hard if you are in shape, some people were struggling but those people were clearly out of shape. I would suggest trying it at your local gym if they have a stair master, cpat is programmed into most of them. If not just do 60 stairs a min for 3.5min, it will put your mind at ease when you realize how easy it is.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## FFEMTPICC (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone doing the April AM class coming from westchester and thinking about a carpool?


----------



## FFEMTPICC (Mar 29, 2016)

mattchew said:


> got the call!


see ya there!


----------



## FFEMTPICC (Mar 29, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> My pat test is April 9th.
> 
> How hard is the stairclimber? I'm in goodshape just wondering if I should get a few workouts in before than.


the steps are pretty small and i have small feet, but i ended up having to watch my feet the entire time which sucked. otherwise its not super hard


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 29, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> So did everyone go to the Bronx or what


Spoke to a friend in the pm class graduating tomorrow and she got the bx so did pretty much everyone else.....


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 29, 2016)

Got my offer letter, instructions,  and beneficiary form yesterday.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 29, 2016)

RV73 said:


> Does anyone know the phone number to call to see if you passed the Physical Agility Test? I forgot what the phone number is, and can't find it in the documents provided. Thanks


I would definitely try calling your Investigator and see what's up with a list number in the mid 300's  u were suppose to be in the last academy... Did u have something holding u back weight appeal? character issues?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 29, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Got my offer letter, instructions,  and beneficiary form yesterday.


Are we supposed to be receiving an email too? Scrolling thru old posts and I see ppl received an email also along with the offer letters in mail


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 29, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Are we supposed to be receiving an email too? Scrolling thru old posts and I see ppl received an email also along with the offer letters in mail


I think that was only the people who didn't receive their letters on time


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 29, 2016)

If I can't remember the exact specific dates I worked at a summer job for a month when I was 19, how important is it if I'm off by a few days when placing it down on my paper work?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 29, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> If I can't remember the exact specific dates I worked at a summer job for a month when I was 19, how important is it if I'm off by a few days when placing it down on my paper work?


You don't need exact date you need month and year


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 29, 2016)

Any updates on the upcoming academy? Hoping to get into the next academy, but with a list number like 11XX I feel it is a slim to no chance of being in the next Academy Class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> Any updates on the upcoming academy? Hoping to get into the next academy, but with a list number like 11XX I feel it is a slim to no chance of being in the next Academy Class


With that number hopefully you'll be July. Depends what they get up to for this class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Mar 29, 2016)

What number are they up to calling for this class?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 29, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What number are they up to calling for this class?


I haven't heard of anyone being called higher then 700's


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I haven't heard of anyone being called higher then 700's


I don't know if it matters but I know someone who is in the 870s and they either got the call for this academy on the 19th or their investigator told them they're definitely going in and to expect a call. I'll double check for you guys when I see her at work later.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

I found this interesting article from a probie who entered January's academy and quit 
http://www.queensledger.com/view/fu...ame-an-EMT-and-Then-Left?instance=most_viewed


----------



## Xerjak (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I found this interesting article from a probie who entered January's academy and quit
> http://www.queensledger.com/view/fu...ame-an-EMT-and-Then-Left?instance=most_viewed




Damn, more rigorous then I thought...doubt I'm fit enough for that... now I'm worried


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Damn, more rigorous then I thought...doubt I'm fit enough for that... now I'm worried


Me too it's the first academy that they had marine drill instructors great just our luck lol. Always be on time and make sure you're uniform is on point and I'm sure you'll be good my friend that graduated said that's what they care about the p.t stuff is tough but as long as you're trying you'll be ok


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

What is your uniform for the academy ?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 30, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Damn, more rigorous then I thought...doubt I'm fit enough for that... now I'm worried



Then it's time to start getting in shape isn't it? If you want something really badly you will do just about everything to make it happen. I had to lose 20 lbs in a month or I was medically DQ. By the end of the month I was down 30. Don't let someone's article push you away from achieving your goals.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 30, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I don't know if it matters but I know someone who is in the 870s and they either got the call for this academy on the 19th or their investigator told them they're definitely going in and to expect a call. I'll double check for you guys when I see her at work later.



It matters man. I am actually hoping to land in the April Academy rather than the July one. I have a tattoo on my left forearm and the heat from the summer with a long sleeve shirt will be the death of me *sarcasm*


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I found this interesting article from a probie who entered January's academy and quit
> http://www.queensledger.com/view/fu...ame-an-EMT-and-Then-Left?instance=most_viewed


Interesting article but i'm up for the challenge, we're all going to get through this together.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What is your uniform for the academy ?


Your uniform is the light blue button down shirt with collar brass,tie with tie clip and navy pants


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Interesting article but i'm up for the challenge, we're all going to get through this together.


Hell yeah I never quit anything in my life. Always up for a challenge, gonna be tough but never give up....


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Hell yeah I never quit anything in my life. Always up for a challenge, gonna be tough but never give up....


Also I read that's 118 graduated today and I believe 120 went in so that's reassuring. knowing this guy was 1 that left so only 1 other either failed or quit


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Also I read that's 118 graduated today and I believe 120 went in so that's reassuring. knowing this guy was 1 that left so only 1 other either failed or quit


other one failed out. u need to maintain a certain amount if quiz points to be able to take the final


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> other one failed out. u need to maintain a certain amount if quiz points to be able to take the final


Congratulations on graduating can you give us going in april any pointers/advice besides never being late and having uniform on point


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Congratulations on graduating can you give us going in april any pointers/advice besides never being late and having uniform on point


thank you! besides never being late, show every respect to the instructors, officers and the emts. side conversations was a big issue with this class. a.m and p.m. people just talk and the noise level only goes up. don't let anyone have to yell "lock it up" because of side conversations. it's disrespectful. even at graduation pratice this morning it was ridiculous. especially when a captain is up there trying to talk to a fellow student. stay to yourself if u have to til u get out. also just study hard and practice your skills every chance u get. remember if u pass the class final but fail the state test you're out AND they take away your current emt card. pt really isn't that bad. you'll love the drill instructors. they're fun. just show that you're giving your all


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 30, 2016)

So I just found out someone with a higher list number than mine got their intake letter and I didn't but every time I call the CIB, I'm told it's that they send a few out at a time but how can a guy with a score about 60 numbers below me get his?


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 30, 2016)

Did anyone here who had their physcial March 19th get their intake letter yet?


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 30, 2016)

First off, if my 36 year old, pretty out of shape *** can do the P/T, anyone should be able to. 

Secondly, I don't understand why the guy in the article has such a problem with a more disciplined approach. We as EMS people have been the ******* step child of emergency services for years now, falling far behind police and fire. And maybe because it's the way they train and are disciplined when starting. So the FDNY is doing right by all by trying to create some parity between the suppression and ems side of things. Also, this maybe the first class with drill instructors, and maybe a more disciplined approach, but P/T isn't new to the academy. And the same person he is referencing in the article has been there for a while. 

Nacho mentioned it above, the drill instructors are good people. Hard when they need to be, but completely fair across the board. They're out there doing P/T with you, encouraging everyone along. Even if they have to drag you along. This program can only go upwards. I have a few weeks left in the medic academy, and I can tell you there are some top notch instructors on both sides. Knowledgeable, always willing to help, and wanting to see the class succeed. So doing things like always showing up on time, respect your senior members, (they've certainly earned it), study hard, should not be a big deal at all. It only makes us look more professional as a community of providers, and maybe we will start to get a little more of the respect that we all don't think we get across the board.

Good luck to the incoming class. Enjoy it, it's a great time. And congrats to graduates today that I didn't get a chance to talk to yesterday before we left. Good luck, and stay safe in the streets. Hope to cross paths again!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

As cheesey as it sounds. I'm proud of all the graduates today. Make all of us look good in the streets and stay safe in the streets. Congratulations all.


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> As cheesey as it sounds. I'm proud of all the graduates today. Make all of us look good in the streets and stay safe in the streets. Congratulations all.


thanks! trust me the time flies. you'll be walking across that stage in no time. get ready for the bronx


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 30, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Good luck, its easy, arrive an hour early if you want to be out at a reasonable time, makes a huge difference


  Thanks for the advice. I'm in the Hudson Valley Region, we are planning on leaving around 0430 that morning for the drive down.


----------



## acoustony (Mar 30, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Did anyone here who had their physcial March 19th get their intake letter yet?


Hey man I got my intake letter, heading down on Friday.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 30, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey man I got my intake letter, heading down on Friday.


What was your list number?


----------



## acoustony (Mar 30, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> What was your list number?


Low 100's


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 30, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Low 100's


Okay that might explain why I haven't got mine yet. I'm 13x so if you're higher than that, that makes sense.


----------



## acoustony (Mar 30, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Okay that might explain why I haven't got mine yet. I'm 13x so if you're higher than that, that makes sense.


Yea for sure. Looks like patience is going to be our best friend here. Hang tight man


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 30, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Yea for sure. Looks like patience is going to be our best friend here. Hang tight man


You too. Good luck on Friday buddy.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

What do you actually learn in the academy?
I know you go over EMT stuff, but its more of a refresher. 
What else do you learn?


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What do you actually learn in the academy?
> I know you go over EMT stuff, but its more of a refresher.
> What else do you learn?


first few weeks it's general emt stuff. focus is on state protocols. after u pass the state exams it's focus on city protocols. in between is different things. hazmat training at randalls island, extrication training, evoc training, mci training etc etc


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> first few weeks it's general emt stuff. focus is on state protocols. after u pass the state exams it's focus on city protocols. in between is different things. hazmat training at randalls island, extrication training, evoc training, mci training etc etc


When does pt start?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> first few weeks it's general emt stuff. focus is on state protocols. after u pass the state exams it's focus on city protocols. in between is different things. hazmat training at randalls island, extrication training, evoc training, mci training etc etc


When is the state?


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> When does pt start?


pt starts around day 3 or 4. you'll need a pair of barbells/dumbbells. the ones that aren't adjustable. and good sneakers


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> When is the state?


the state practical will be about 3 weeks in. the state written will be about 4 weeks in. unless they switch it up for u guys being a bigger class


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> the state practical will be about 3 weeks in. the state written will be about 4 weeks in. unless they switch it up for u guys being a bigger class



Do you find out pass/fail on the spot? 
And thats pretty good, because you have the info fresh in your head for the state.


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Do you find out pass/fail on the spot?
> And thats pretty good, because you have the info fresh in your head for the state.


yeah u do. you'll retest as needed on the practical if u fail 2 or 1 stations. most likely same day. for written you'll find out if u pass within a few hours after. don't get below 70 on that or it's bad news


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> yeah u do. you'll retest as needed on the practical if u fail 2 or 1 stations. most likely same day. for written you'll find out if u pass within a few hours after. don't get below 70 on that or it's bad news



How is the new state exam (written)?
I heard that its more definition based, whereas when i took mine, it was more scenario based?


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How is the new state exam (written)?
> I heard that its more definition based, whereas when i took mine, it was more scenario based?


i don't remember a lot scenarios on it. but definitely know terminology. know state protocols. and then there's always common sense questions. which I saw a lot of. read every question and all the answers twice. you'll be good


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> i don't remember a lot scenarios on it. but definitely know terminology. know state protocols. and then there's always common sense questions. which I saw a lot of. read every question and all the answers twice. you'll be good



Thanks for the quick response brotha!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> i don't remember a lot scenarios on it. but definitely know terminology. know state protocols. and then there's always common sense questions. which I saw a lot of. read every question and all the answers twice. you'll be good


Thanks for replying so quickly, one more question do we get a lunch or dinner break? and do we bring our own food or can we buy it somewhere around there not familiar with that area too much


----------



## jjay449 (Mar 30, 2016)

Does anyone know how Mutuals work? I understand you'll do longer days but Does your days stay the same meaning you'll work 16 16 8 on the same days or do they continue to rotate according to your platoon


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Mar 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if Acid Reflux is a disqualification for FDNY EMS? Asking for a friend of mine who also got a list number. 

About 7 years ago they went to a doctor for getting out of breath easily. They said it was possibly a slight asthma or acid Reflux. They asked him if he wanted to try an inhaler to see if it would help, but it was not full on asthma he would not have attacks and never has. He then went back for a check up and mentioned a cough so the doctor told him maybe it was acid Reflux then. He never really got a clear answer and just got himself in shape and started eating better(he was overweight) and the problem went away. 

Anyone know how he should approach this?


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly, one more question do we get a lunch or dinner break? and do we bring our own food or can we buy it somewhere around there not familiar with that area too much


yeah both classes a.m and p.m get regular breaks plus one main meal break for 30min to 1hr. depending on the instructors. u can bring your meals. there are microwaves available. there are vending machines with drinks and snacks. also the academy has a spot they order from. you'll get a lunch list with a menu if u want that option. it's about $5 for everything on the menu. some items are good some aren't lol. experiment


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 30, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> yeah both classes a.m and p.m get regular breaks plus one main meal break for 30min to 1hr. depending on the instructors. u can bring your meals. there are microwaves available. there are vending machines with drinks and snacks. also the academy has a spot they order from. you'll get a lunch list with a menu if u want that option. it's about $5 for everything on the menu. some items are good some aren't lol. experiment



What would you recommend on that $5 menu lol.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Does anyone know if Acid Reflux is a disqualification for FDNY EMS? Asking for a friend of mine who also got a list number.
> 
> About 7 years ago they went to a doctor for getting out of breath easily. They said it was possibly a slight asthma or acid Reflux. They asked him if he wanted to try an inhaler to see if it would help, but it was not full on asthma he would not have attacks and never has. He then went back for a check up and mentioned a cough so the doctor told him maybe it was acid Reflux then. He never really got a clear answer and just got himself in shape and started eating better(he was overweight) and the problem went away.
> 
> Anyone know how he should approach this?


That's pretty scattered to go from an assumption of having asthma to acid reflux lol. A simple endoscopy tells if u have it I've had that procedure and was diagnosed with acid reflux and I'm fine and I guess grew out of it bcuz it doesn't bother me rarely anymore and told me them during medical and was fine


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> What would you recommend on that $5 menu lol.


Lol 4 real...That must get confusing with everyone ordering though but for $5 u can't go wrong beats worrying about preparing meals for the week


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> What would you recommend on that $5 menu lol.


I've only ordered the cheeseburger deluxe and fries. the burger is really dry. skip that one. and the chicken fingers and fries is good. also the sandwich with the roast beef isn't bad. some of the menu items are not really filling. like the chicken fingers and fries. some guys used to put $10 and order two items.


----------



## nacholibre27 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol 4 real...That must get confusing with everyone ordering though but for $5 u can't go wrong beats worrying about preparing meals for the week


for your class of 90 it might be lol. but it goes by name and number for the orders. if u need change u get it from the money envelope. the fdny uses the honor system. no one steals from their brothers and sisters. try different things until u find what u don't mind eating for lunch often


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> That's pretty scattered to go from an assumption of having asthma to acid reflux lol. A simple endoscopy tells if u have it I've had that procedure and was diagnosed with acid reflux and I'm fine and I guess grew out of it bcuz it doesn't bother me rarely anymore and told me them during medical and was fine



He just told me the story briefly and that's what I got out of it. He is just not sure if on the medical questionare, since he was never told he had full on asthma with a rescue inhaler needed and never actually had a test done to prove acid Reflux, if he should say yes or no to asthma and/or acid Reflux when they ask.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> He just told me the story briefly and that's what I got out of it. He is just not sure if on the medical questionare, since he was never told he had full on asthma with a rescue inhaler needed and never actually had a test done to prove acid Reflux, if he should say yes or no to asthma and/or acid Reflux when they ask.


No only if diagnosed. if he has asthma or breathing problems they will know during the lung test bcuz he will fail.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Mar 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> No only if diagnosed. if he has asthma or breathing problems they will know during the lung test bcuz he will fail.


Okay thank you I will pass that information on to him. He has been very worried because he does not want to lie.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Okay thank you I will pass that information on to him. He has been very worried because he does not want to lie.



I have asthma and was not medically DQ. What I believe they look for in the medical portion is that your overall health is good if not great, and that you don't abuse controlled or noncontrolled subtances. The portion where they test if you can physically handle the job is the PAT.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

So good luck to the guys who hit the call today. I graduated and start out on the street tomorrow. I'm headed to div 5 so no Bronx though about 80ppl went there. Ot is tough but try and don't quit even if your last running and you'll be fine. If you try hard and are respectful you won't have any issues. The article is kind of a joke he quit after maybe a month and they kill you at first to break you down then it gets easier as people fall in line and follow the rules.the instructors are all very cool once you get to know them. Yes the academy is harder than it used to be but they are looking to be more like suppression. I had a great time you all should enjoy the time there it goes quick. Study hard and keep yourself tight and you'll all make it through. Good luck


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 31, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> So good luck to the guys who hit the call today. I graduated and start out on the street tomorrow. I'm headed to div 5 so no Bronx though about 80ppl went there. Ot is tough but try and don't quit even if your last running and you'll be fine. If you try hard and are respectful you won't have any issues. The article is kind of a joke he quit after maybe a month and they kill you at first to break you down then it gets easier as people fall in line and follow the rules.the instructors are all very cool once you get to know them. Yes the academy is harder than it used to be but they are looking to be more like suppression. I had a great time you all should enjoy the time there it goes quick. Study hard and keep yourself tight and you'll all make it through. Good luck




Just a quick question. Is it true that if you can't run a mile and a half in 13 for the first PFT at the start of the Academy you're sent home?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> Just a quick question. Is it true that if you can't run a mile and a half in 13 for the first PFT at the start of the Academy you're sent home?



No that's false I only did mine in just under 15 and nothing was said to me. Do your best and don't stop running. Even if your jogging just keep going and finish. If you stop or walk they will rip you up but if you run and go the best you can you'll be fine


----------



## c407d0197 (Mar 31, 2016)

after graduation, are you required to wear a bulletproof vest? if so any recommended brands?


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 31, 2016)

c407d0197 said:


> after graduation, are you required to wear a bulletproof vest? if so any recommended brands?


Only certain stations in specific neighborhoods are going to be getting vest from my own understanding


----------



## RUMCEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Only certain stations in specific neighborhoods are going to be getting vest from my own understanding



Everyone is measured for a vest and you get it the last week of the academy.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> Everyone is measured for a vest and you get it the last week of the academy.


When we go for paperwork and pictures do we get ID cards on the spot or do we get them after graduation?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

What about uniforms when do we get those ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What about uniforms when do we get those ?


That I know for sure u get when u go for ur uniform fittings u get mostly everything except a few things they stitch ur name on that u get half way thru the academy


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> That I know for sure u get when u go for ur uniform fittings u get mostly everything except a few things they stitch ur name on that u get half way thru the academy




Okay thanks. 
Just got my letters. Counting down the days


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Okay thanks.
> Just got my letters. Counting down the days


Anyone going the 11th to hq or 13th for fittings?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 31, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Anyone going the 11th to hq or 13th for fittings?



12 and 14 8 am for me.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Mar 31, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Anyone going the 11th to hq or 13th for fittings?


Yeah I got 8am on the 11th & 10am on the 13th.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Yeah I got 8am on the 11th & 10am on the 13th.


Exact same times as me see ya there


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 31, 2016)

Question: so they said they got up to list number 124 for intake with exam 6003. That means I should be in the next group considering I'm 13X. They said go in order of list number and physcial date but I have two friends and that are list number 16X and 19X and they got their intake dates. It doesn't make sense.

I called CIB and they said I should be expecting mine hopefully soon but didn't comment about the other two and were kind of beating around the bush on that question.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Question: so they said they got up to list number 124 for intake with exam 6003. That means I should be in the next group considering I'm 13X. They said go in order of list number and physcial date but I have two friends and that are list number 16X and 19X and they got their intake dates. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> I called CIB and they said I should be expecting mine hopefully soon but didn't comment about the other two and were kind of beating around the bush on that question.




With this just be patient, when I did my physical and intake I believe I was the only one in the room with the list number 11XX surrounded by those 10XX. Unfortunately sometimes things like this happen. However your actual academy start date will most likely be either the same as I am hoping for which is July or the one following which I believe is September or October.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 31, 2016)

Good luck. I'm hoping to get in one of the next two classes coming up. 

Question if you don't pass the stairclimb do you have reapply or do you get another agility test date later down the line?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Good luck. I'm hoping to get in one of the next two classes coming up.
> 
> Question if you don't pass the stairclimb do you have reapply or do you get another agility test date later down the line?


You get 1 retry it's a 6 month wait and if u fail that u have to wait till you recertify and apply for a different test


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 31, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> With this just be patient, when I did my physical and intake I believe I was the only one in the room with the list number 11XX surrounded by those 10XX. Unfortunately sometimes things like this happen. However your actual academy start date will most likely be either the same as I am hoping for which is July or the one following which I believe is September or October.


It's just very annoying. It's 3 people now who I know with lower list numbers that got their letter and I haven't yet. I was in the first group for the physical and they weren't yet I'm getting "skipped" but whenever I call, CIB tells me they've only got up to 124 so are they misinformed, lying or did my friends get bumped up for age reasons or anything like. If it matters, I'm 21 and they're 26, and the other two are 27


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 31, 2016)

Stupid question, but couldn't they tell me if I was disqualified for anything? They would be the ones to know and I was told I passed the physical and I have absolutely no reason to believe I failed the drug test in anyway, shape and form, it's not possible, but wouldn't they tell me over the phone if there was anything for me to know?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> It's just very annoying. It's 3 people now who I know with lower list numbers that got their letter and I haven't yet. I was in the first group for the physical and they weren't yet I'm getting "skipped" but whenever I call, CIB tells me they've only got up to 124 so are they misinformed, lying or did my friends get bumped up for age reasons or anything like. If it matters, I'm 21 and they're 26, and the other two are 27


Yes it's annoying the whole process is frustrating but patience is key also don't keep calling cid u don't want to annoy them, it's probably a scheduling issue with the new class going in. Sometimes they schedule things a month a part for some and others waited 3 months for something that's the way the city works..


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Mar 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Stupid question, but couldn't they tell me if I was disqualified for anything? They would be the ones to know and I was told I passed the physical and I have absolutely no reason to believe I failed the drug test in anyway, shape and form, it's not possible, but wouldn't they tell me over the phone if there was anything for me to know?


Well if u passed the physical only other issue would be drug test not sure how that works never heard of anyone failing but if I remember they said if something was bad we would get a letter from the lab with letters to appeal with 2nd sample they took from us the day of the physical.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Stupid question, but couldn't they tell me if I was disqualified for anything? They would be the ones to know and I was told I passed the physical and I have absolutely no reason to believe I failed the drug test in anyway, shape and form, it's not possible, but wouldn't they tell me over the phone if there was anything for me to know?



Did you pass your PAT? They wont DQ you unless you didn't pass your PAT or if you lied on your intake packet. I was almost DQ'd for a motor vehicle accident that had occurred at my EMS Agency that had NOT been reported to the DMV.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 31, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> Did you pass your PAT? They wont DQ you unless you didn't pass your PAT or if you lied on your intake packet. I was almost DQ'd for a motor vehicle accident that had occurred at my EMS Agency that had NOT been reported to the DMV.


Yeah I called and they said "congratulations you qualify" so I'm assuming that meant I passed my PAT and passed the drug test although Like I said, I had no doubt that I wouldn't.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> Any updates on the upcoming academy? Hoping to get into the next academy, but with a list number like 11XX I feel it is a slim to no chance of being in the next Academy Class


My list number is 51X, so hoping for July as well. Did you get your PAT date yet?  I'm going April 17.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 31, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> My list number is 51X, so hoping for July as well. Did you get your PAT date yet?  I'm going April 17.



I'm on list #5003 Not #6003. My PAT was last year. Word of advice. Hold onto that vest and sing in your head.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh ok. I bought a 20 pound vest, will be wearing it daily.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Yeah I called and they said "congratulations you qualify" so I'm assuming that meant I passed my PAT and passed the drug test although Like I said, I had no doubt that I wouldn't.



Then just give it some time. You don't want to call CID. With everything happening they are stretched paper thin. Have some patience and relax my friend. You Have a better chance getting a job in EMS than I do. 20 year old who only has VAC experience.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 31, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Oh ok. I bought a 20 pound vest, will be wearing it daily.



I wish you the best of luck man. If you are over weight start dieting and doing cardio as well. It saves you the hassle when you do your medical to find out you need to lose a substantial amount of weight (happened to me)


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 1, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> When we go for paperwork and pictures do we get ID cards on the spot or do we get them after graduation?



You get academy Id like first week and your real ids last week of the academy


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> I wish you the best of luck man. If you are over weight start dieting and doing cardio as well. It saves you the hassle when you do your medical to find out you need to lose a substantial amount of weight (happened to me)



Thanks for the advice. I'm about 185lb and stand 5'10" a little extra baggage but not much. I'd love to loose 10lbs but I'm happy where I'm at.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 1, 2016)

I feel like no one else I getting called (at least those on this).


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 1, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I feel like no one else I getting called (at least those on this).


Yeah I haven't heard anyone being called since Monday on here and from friends and friend in the 900s never got the call


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Apr 1, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Yeah I haven't heard anyone being called since Monday on here and from friends and friend in the 900s never got the call


95x no call


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 1, 2016)

also my friend that got called monday in the 700s didn't have an option for classes or options for fittings or paperwork


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 1, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm about 185lb and stand 5'10" a little extra baggage but not much. I'd love to loose 10lbs but I'm happy where I'm at.



Stay fit and watch, it's also the BMI they get you on, just when you think you are ok the BMI can bite you.
Good luck. I am 107X on test 5003 and no call yet,  5003 test had 1500+ applicants and they only reached into the 700s so they have like 800 or so to go on that list before 6003 is even touched.
So patience and staying outta trouble will be a good past time my friend. again Good luck


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Apr 1, 2016)

Can anyone help. If you've been dq'd for any reason, would they let you know first or just skip over my number?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 1, 2016)

nacholibre27 said:


> thank you! besides never being late, show every respect to the instructors, officers and the emts. side conversations was a big issue with this class. a.m and p.m. people just talk and the noise level only goes up. don't let anyone have to yell "lock it up" because of side conversations. it's disrespectful. even at graduation pratice this morning it was ridiculous. especially when a captain is up there trying to talk to a fellow student. stay to yourself if u have to til u get out. also just study hard and practice your skills every chance u get. remember if u pass the class final but fail the state test you're out AND they take away your current emt card. pt really isn't that bad. you'll love the drill instructors. they're fun. just show that you're giving your all




Thanks ! and Congrats.
Best advice I've read so far. appreciate the input. I am on exam 5003 #107X, no call so waiting patiently for July to roll around and hopeful for that class.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 1, 2016)

Krazyiiz911 said:


> Can anyone help. If you've been dq'd for any reason, would they let you know first or just skip over my number?



They would let you know in a letter with the reason as to why you have been Dq'd.
As I have read being on this forum, No news is good news when it comes to Metro Tech.
So hang tight buddy.


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Apr 1, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> They would let you know in a letter with the reason as to why you have been Dq'd.
> As I have read being on this forum, No news is good news when it comes to Metro Tech.
> So hang tight buddy.


Thanks, it's just cause my list number is 3**. Was thinking I should be in this next class.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 1, 2016)

Krazyiiz911 said:


> Thanks, it's just cause my list number is 3**. Was thinking I should be in this next class.


Contact your investigator


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 1, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Contact your investigator


Yeah definitely bcuz they reached up to 376 for last academy so that means u got bumped from 2 definitely call asap


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 1, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Yeah definitely bcuz they reached up to 376 for last academy so that means u got bumped from 2 definitely call asap



Def call your investigator they may think your missing something even if you submitted it. Happened to my buddy before we went into last class


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 1, 2016)

Krazyiiz911 said:


> Thanks, it's just cause my list number is 3**. Was thinking I should be in this next class.



Wow on exam 5003 ? then definitely contact your investigator as something is obviously wrong. Hope it gets cleared


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yea definitely, thanks guys


----------



## RV73 (Apr 1, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I would definitely try calling your Investigator and see what's up with a list number in the mid 300's  u were suppose to be in the last academy... Did u have something holding u back weight appeal? character issues?


I'm exam 6003


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 1, 2016)

RV73 said:


> I'm exam 6003



Just be patient then. They have to get through list 5003 before they touch 6003 (sending people to the academy)


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 3, 2016)

I would like to wish those who have received the call for their academy dates the best of luck and hopefully the others that get into the july academy and myself have the opportunity of joining you in the distant future


----------



## njp5178 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey guys can someone clarify what you need to do to get the 5 residency points on the fire test. I'm under the impression a mailing address will not work, and completely understand. If I were to get an apartment when would it need to be by, or is I too late? Also what types of proof will they look for etc.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 3, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Hey guys can someone clarify what you need to do to get the 5 residency points on the fire test. I'm under the impression a mailing address will not work, and completely understand. If I were to get an apartment when would it need to be by, or is I too late? Also what types of proof will they look for etc.



You need to establish residency in NYC  (5 boroughs) 1 year prior to the exam. You would need to change your license to a nyc address. I have my banks, ID, and insurance under an nyc address


----------



## njp5178 (Apr 3, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You need to establish residency in NYC  (5 boroughs) 1 year prior to the exam. You would need to change your license to a nyc address. I have my banks, ID, and insurance under an nyc address


Is it 1 year prior to announcement or test date? Also are you living there as of now or only after you take the test?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 3, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Hey guys can someone clarify what you need to do to get the 5 residency points on the fire test. I'm under the impression a mailing address will not work, and completely understand. If I were to get an apartment when would it need to be by, or is I too late? Also what types of proof will they look for etc.



Unable to FULLY answer your question. However the kind of proof they look for are credit card statements, utility bills, license address, bank statements. If you already received your score you are a tad bit late getting the extra 5 for residency. If I had filed for the FDNY EMS list 6003 I would have scored a 75 instead of a 70 for 6 months experience in a 911 responding agency.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 4, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Is it 1 year prior to announcement or test date? Also are you living there as of now or only after you take the test?



"City Residency MUST be established 1 yr PRIOR to the Application Period to be eligible for 5 Pts."


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

Do we bring the Beneficiary form with us for orientation or do we mail it in? The back of the beneficiary it says to mail it to 9 metrotech, but the job offer letter says to bring it to orientation.


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Do we bring the Beneficiary form with us for orientation or do we mail it in? The back of the beneficiary it says to mail it to 9 metrotech, but the job offer letter says to bring it to orientation.


I would do what the offer letter says. These forms are generic beneficiary forms for the fdny not just for new employees, so I'd imagine that if your beneficiaries change then you can pick that sheet up at whatever station your assigned too or at HQ and then you mail it in as the form says. We're brand new on the other hand, and they probably want to process those at the same time so they ask we bring them in. That's just my take on it anyway.

I'm bringing mine in like it says on the offer letter.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> I would do what the offer letter says. These forms are generic beneficiary forms for the fdny not just for new employees, so I'd imagine that if your beneficiaries change then you can pick that sheet up at whatever station your assigned too or at HQ and then you mail it in as the form says. We're brand new on the other hand, and they probably want to process those at the same time so they ask we bring them in. That's just my take on it anyway.
> 
> I'm bringing mine in like it says on the offer letter.



TRUE. Are you AM/PM for the academy?


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> TRUE. Are you AM/PM for the academy?


AM, you?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> AM, you?


Same.

Anyone know what to expect for orientation? What do we do?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Same.
> 
> Anyone know what to expect for orientation? What do we do?


The first day we go in shouldn't take too long we'll just hand in our beneficiary forms and do whatever final paperwork is left and take our id pictures. Looking back someone said it took like 2-3 hours. The 18th is the long day like you guys saw in your letters be prepared to stay till 4 or even 6 where they'll go over the rules and what's expected of us in the academy and we'll get sworn in. I'm AM class also btw.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> The first day we go in shouldn't take too long we'll just hand in our beneficiary forms and do whatever final paperwork is left and take our id pictures. Looking back someone said it took like 2-3 hours. The 18th is the long day like you guys saw in your letters be prepared to stay till 4 or even 6 where they'll go over the rules and what's expected of us in the academy and we'll get sworn in. I'm AM class also btw.




Thanks for the info. See you guys in a week or so


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Same.
> 
> Anyone know what to expect for orientation? What do we do?


Orientation is a long, boring day. Gonna be out after 4pm, 4pm the earliest. Pictures I don't remember how long that day is, 4 hours tops. Good luck guys


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

How do tours work when you start working. Like.. the hours and stuff.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How do tours work when you start working. Like.. the hours and stuff.


They utilizea platoon scheduleI think they're 8 hour tours, 5 on 2 off, 5 on 3 off and so on...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 5, 2016)

Also what's meal pay? It says you get money for meals...?


----------



## emsc (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anybody know what list number there up to on list 5003?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 6, 2016)

emsc said:


> Does anybody know what list number there up to on list 5003?


The 700's


----------



## emsc (Apr 6, 2016)

I heard someone got called in the 830's


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 6, 2016)

emsc said:


> I heard someone got called in the 830's


Not on here highest person called was 700's the person that got called in the 830s when did they get called  and am/pm


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 6, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Not on here highest person called was 700's the person that got called in the 830s when did they get called  and am/pm


ndyank49 is number 79X and he got called but differed last week on March 25 so possibly could be in te 830s, but who knows


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 6, 2016)

emsc said:


> I heard someone got called in the 830's



possible ndyank49 was called but he differed his number is 79X so could be possible. but who knows right about now.


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 6, 2016)

Do you get paid while in the academy? and how long is the academy approximately?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 6, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Do you get paid while in the academy? and how long is the academy approximately?


Yes, you start getting paid in the academy. It's 10 weeks long.


----------



## striknthunder (Apr 6, 2016)

i wonder if the classes are filled up. i heard that the latest call they make is the day before.


----------



## emsc (Apr 6, 2016)

I heard from a LT that the class in July will also be 180


----------



## emsc (Apr 6, 2016)

Is it possible to find out what lost number they are up to?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 6, 2016)

emsc said:


> Is it possible to find out what lost number they are up to?



You can call DCAS. But they wont have it updated. I remember i called early/mid march when they finally updated from the january class.


----------



## Jcarl (Apr 6, 2016)

How does the weight Appel work?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 6, 2016)

Jcarl said:


> How does the weight Appel work?


Meaning you got reweighed within 30 days and weren't within the bmi limit? What did they tell you? I would assume that when u reach the weight you go and then are able to start the appeal stating you're within weight limits now


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 7, 2016)

My pat test is sat, I'm taking eye drops because I got lasik last week. Would i have to tell them about the eye drops


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 7, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> My pat test is sat, I'm taking eye drops because I got lasik last week. Would i have to tell them about the eye drops



Tell them about everything. Those are prescription, at least they were when I had lasik done. Failure to disclose is a huge thing they talk about, always err on the side of caution and tell them.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 7, 2016)

How do I go about telling them, the day of? Or should I call before hand?


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 7, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> How do I go about telling them, the day of? Or should I call before hand?



Day of. When you go, there is a form you fill out with all your meds, what you ate/drank last night etc.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

Just got a call from fdny asking why I haven't filled out the payroll and cpd forms that were emailed to me I told them I never got an email and was never told I would get one so she had to resubmit so everyone fill out the email forms asap she said that's how we get paid..


----------



## emsc (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Just got a call from fdny asking why I haven't filled out the payroll and cpd forms that were emailed to me I told them I never got an email and was never told I would get one so she had to resubmit so everyone fill out the email forms asap she said that's how we get paid..



What was your list number of test 5003?


----------



## emsc (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Just got a call from fdny asking why I haven't filled out the payroll and cpd forms that were emailed to me I told them I never got an email and was never told I would get one so she had to resubmit so everyone fill out the email forms asap she said that's how we get paid..



What list number were you on test 5003?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

emsc said:


> What was your list number of test 5003?


200's


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

Can anyone thats filled it out help me does it have to be filled out in depth like our original CPD we brought to our investigators?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

We got more forms in the mail? The only mail I got was the letter of employment, beneficiary, and dates to go to headquarters and totten


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

mattchew said:


> We got more forms in the mail? The only mail I got was the letter of employment, beneficiary, and dates to go to headquarters and totten


No i got this via email, fdny called this morning asking why i havent completed and i told them i never got an email and the women said i have to fill these out before attending orientation its for payroll etc and a full CPD so she resent the email she said everybody has to do it so if u dont have an email i suggest calling


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> No i got this via email, fdny called this morning asking why i havent completed and i told them i never got an email and the women said i have to fill these out before attending orientation its for payroll etc and a full CPD so she resent the email she said everybody has to do it so if u dont have an email i suggest calling




I thought you do payroll next week during one of the days we are scheduled to go in. I'm pretty sure it's Tuesday


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I thought you do payroll next week during one of the days we are scheduled to go in. I'm pretty sure it's Tuesday


Yeah i guess we sign forms then, its called an "E-HIRE PACKAGE" that i got via email


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Yeah i guess we sign forms then, its called an "E-HIRE PACKAGE" that i got via email




You got the email already?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You got the email already?


Yes she said i was suppose to get it last week but i never did so she resent me today


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Yes she said i was suppose to get it last week but i never did so she resent me today



Interesting ... I haven't heard anything about it. Like I said, I thought we had to go in on Tuesday to do payroll and stuff. It doesn't say anything on any letters about it. Strange.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Interesting ... I haven't heard anything about it. Like I said, I thought we had to go in on Tuesday to do payroll and stuff. It doesn't say anything on any letters about it. Strange.[/QUOTEM



My date to go is monday, it didnt say nothing on my paperwork either about emails but going back thru the forum you'll see ppl that got emails from last academy and so on...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> My date to go is monday, it didnt say nothing on my paperwork either about emails but going back thru the forum you'll see ppl that got emails from last academy and so on...



Very Interesting.... I'll wait till Friday and see if anything has been sent.  If not I'll call tomorrow


----------



## mlbfdny (Apr 7, 2016)

Im at intake right now, guy said promo is heard to be coming up around end of summer/fall. Also stated that you had to be an emt with fdny for 2 years to be eligible to transfer over. I believe you can still apply for promo but you cant actually be eligible until your 2 years is up. Interesting


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 7, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Im at intake right now, guy said promo is heard to be coming up around end of summer/fall. Also stated that you had to be an emt with fdny for 2 years to be eligible to transfer over. I believe you can still apply for promo but you cant actually be eligible until your 2 years is up. Interesting


Everyone knows that already. It isn't new no offense.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 7, 2016)

Just called cid just to make sure and they said i'm not supposed to receive an email and that payroll and cpd forms will be filled out the day your id picture are taken. She said if anyone was told to do this early it's because they may have had a previous job with the city already or for other reasons.


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 7, 2016)

List number 13X for 6003 and still got nothing for my intake. Doesn't make sense why people with lower list numbers touching almost 200 got there's. I've called about 3 times and it got no where except that "you just took your physical on the 19th of March so be patient" yet the entire first group I was apart of had their intake on April 1st.


----------



## mlbfdny (Apr 7, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Everyone knows that already. It isn't new no offense.


Sorry, I was updating about the time, I know earlier in the thread rumors were posted that promo would be december, just a heads up for those that cared.


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 7, 2016)

I haven't called in about a week. I don't want to piss them off. I'm not going to call again. I'm just going to wait.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Just called cid just to make sure and they said i'm not supposed to receive an email and that payroll and cpd forms will be filled out the day your id picture are taken. She said if anyone was told to do this early it's because they may have had a previous job with the city already or for other reasons.


I just called them to see what I had to fill out and she explained I got emailed because I was in the system already from being a poll worker. So she did say only if you worked for the city and that I'm done now with payroll


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 7, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Sorry, I was updating about the time, I know earlier in the thread rumors were posted that promo would be december, just a heads up for those that cared.


No problem buddy. That makes sense but yeah, it was announced around the same time that the Fire test was rumored. All tumors but very substantial rumors.


----------



## tia89 (Apr 7, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Do we bring the Beneficiary form with us for orientation or do we mail it in? The back of the beneficiary it says to mail it to 9 metrotech, but the job offer letter says to bring it to orientation.



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I just called them to see what I had to fill out and she explained I got emailed because I was in the system already from being a poll worker. So she did say only if you worked for the city and that I'm done now with payroll





melissa51484 said:


> I just called them to see what I had to fill out and she explained I got emailed because I was in the system already from being a poll worker. So she did say only if you worked for the city and that I'm done now with payroll


yeah, that's why you got an email, as in my case this is my first job with the city. Hey, at least you got a little head start on everyone lol.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 7, 2016)

tia89 said:


> I was wondering the same thing


Bring it to orientation, go by what the offer letter says to do. The reason it says to mail to metrotech is because beneficairy forms can be edited during your career in which then you would send it to metrotech.


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 7, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> No i got this via email, fdny called this morning asking why i havent completed and i told them i never got an email and the women said i have to fill these out before attending orientation its for payroll etc and a full CPD so she resent the email she said everybody has to do it so if u dont have an email i suggest calling



What was the title of the email? so we can all have an idea of what it may look like. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 7, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> What was the title of the email? so we can all have an idea of what it may look like.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It came from Do-Not-Reply-NYCCareers@nyc.gov and this is the first paragraph 

As part of the conditional offer extended to you, the City of New York requires that you complete or update (if previously submitted) essential pre-employment forms. Please read the instructions below to access and complete the forms


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 8, 2016)

My pat is tmr and The letter says to bring a doctors note if you take any medication, but my doctor said I didn't need one for eye drops. should I just bring the eye drops with my prescription?


----------



## Dot212 (Apr 8, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> My pat is tmr and The letter says to bring a doctors note if you take any medication, but my doctor said I didn't need one for eye drops. should I just bring the eye drops with my prescription?



Just bring the med and the prescription. They just have you write the name and Rx #.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Russ93 (Apr 9, 2016)

exam # 6003, physical agility done,meet with investigator done. Waiting on psych or medical which ever is 1st. Only thing I worry about in medical is I'm 5 foot 11in weighing 246lbs. From what I herd for my height the max they would want me at is 233lbs,can anybody confirm?


----------



## DavidS (Apr 9, 2016)

Can anyone advise how you are expected to dress for your physical agility test?


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Russ93 said:


> exam # 6003, physical agility done,meet with investigator done. Waiting on psych or medical which ever is 1st. Only thing I worry about in medical is I'm 5 foot 11in weighing 246lbs. From what I herd for my height the max they would want me at is 233lbs,can anybody confirm?



It's probably less than that. I'm 6' and it was lower than that. It is possible to lose the weight in the time frame. I did it.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 9, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> It's probably less than that. I'm 6' and it was lower than that. It is possible to lose the weight in the time frame. I did it.


Think it's a lot lower then that look up a bmi chart for your height average weight was no higher than 179. I would diet and hit the gym asap


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 9, 2016)

Took the pat test today, one of the instructors said that exam 6003 would be considered for July academy.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice. How long did the PAT take?


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 9, 2016)

Was quick I was the first one there like 7-8th person out. A lot of people did not pass today.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 9, 2016)

Most People failed the stair-climber. And the people that failed where obviously out of shape


----------



## DavidS (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm assuming because they failed the stair master...??


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yea that's the first station


----------



## Russ93 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's ridiculous,I'm not just fat, I have muscle too. No way I'm going to be 179lbs. impossible,everyone's body is different. I'm not in the best shape but I'd say I'm in decent shape,yes I should lose some more lbs boy no way I'm losing to 179.


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 10, 2016)

179 is certainly not the number. I'm 6' and I think for that height its 224. I was able to drop close to 25 pounds in the 30 days they give you before the reweigh. And I did it in s healthy fashion.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 10, 2016)

Russ93 said:


> That's ridiculous,I'm not just fat, I have muscle too. No way I'm going to be 179lbs. impossible,everyone's body is different. I'm not in the best shape but I'd say I'm in decent shape,yes I should lose some more lbs boy no way I'm losing to 179.


That's the numbers according to the bmi chart which they use and I believe you're allowed to be 15-20% over bmi. My friend that's 6' got down to 220 and was fine


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 10, 2016)

DavidS said:


> Can anyone advise how you are expected to dress for your physical agility test?


It states in the letter to wear workout clothes under your normal street clothes, sneakers and to bring a towel for personal use.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know this question has been answered before but, what is the number to call to see if you passed the pat


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 10, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Tell them about everything. Those are prescription, at least they were when I had lasik done. Failure to disclose is a huge thing they talk about, always err on the side of caution and tell them.


Tell them, but at pat unless it will make you piss dirty they don't really care but tell them for sure


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 10, 2016)

Took my PAT March 19th and I still haven't recieved my intake date yet. Everyone in my group has gone for their intake already and the times I called CID they've hung up on me saying "you just took it. Your list number hasn't been reached yet." Although I know people in the 200s who have gone for their intake and I'm list number 13X


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> It's probably less than that. I'm 6' and it was lower than that. It is possible to lose the weight in the time frame. I did it.


It's def less than that I was 6'3" and 244 and I had to get to 230.4 when I passed mine .


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally recieved my intake after almost 4 weeks. April 27th, 8am


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone here at metrotech?!


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just got the date for my physical agility at the end of this month. Does anyone know how the process of rescheduling for medical purposes works?

I broke my foot about 2 months ago. While it is completely healed, I still have inflammation and pain. My doctor gave me slips to wear in my sneakers and gave me a prescription for physical therapy. I'm supposed to go back to him next month to see if the inflammation has gone away. 

My only concern is that during the stair climb my foot will be in a lot of pain and affect my performance. So if any one can give me any details on the rescheduling process it would be greatly appreciated. Good luck to everyone who has their date coming up.


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 12, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Just got the date for my physical agility at the end of this month. Does anyone know how the process of rescheduling for medical purposes works?
> 
> I broke my foot about 2 months ago. While it is completely healed, I still have inflammation and pain. My doctor gave me slips to wear in my sneakers and gave me a prescription for physical therapy. I'm supposed to go back to him next month to see if the inflammation has gone away.
> 
> My only concern is that during the stair climb my foot will be in a lot of pain and affect my performance. So if any one can give me any details on the rescheduling process it would be greatly appreciated. Good luck to everyone who has their date coming up.


You have to call them and they'll instruct you to email them with you name, test number, list number, last 4 of social security and then reasoning as to why you need to reschedule. They will then reschedule when there is an opening.


----------



## ndtyank49 (Apr 12, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Just got the date for my physical agility at the end of this month. Does anyone know how the process of rescheduling for medical purposes works?
> 
> I broke my foot about 2 months ago. While it is completely healed, I still have inflammation and pain. My doctor gave me slips to wear in my sneakers and gave me a prescription for physical therapy. I'm supposed to go back to him next month to see if the inflammation has gone away.



unless you're walking around on crutches I recommend just dealing with the pain for 3:20sec on the stair master, just my 2 cents.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 12, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> unless you're walking around on crutches I recommend just dealing with the pain for 3:20sec on the stair master, just my 2 cents.


 They actually use the stepmill machine in a lot of physical therapy places it's low impact not like running I recommend u do it also i had broke my talus bone in my foot also and im fine minus the swelling from time to time. Also be prepared to wait 3+ months for a new date that's what happened to me when I rescheduled bcuz I was on vaca


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

what do we wear when we get fitted for uniforms?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> what do we wear when we get fitted for uniforms?


My friend told me to dress comfy bcuz were gonna be changing a lot and trying stuff on.


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 12, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> My friend told me to dress comfy bcuz were gonna be changing a lot and trying stuff on.



That is correct. I wore jeans and a zip sweatshirt. You will be getting a lot of stuff. Was at the QM today to pick up some stuff and they were loading the place up for you guys.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> That is correct. I wore jeans and a zip sweatshirt. You will be getting a lot of stuff. Was at the QM today to pick up some stuff and they were loading the place up for you guys.




How did it all go? Quick process? Lots of stuff to receive?


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> How did it all go? Quick process? Lots of stuff to receive?



Yea, it was quick. But that's because my class was only 2!

Yea, lot's of stuff. Some stuff you leave there to get patches put on and embroidery. That's what I was picking up today. 

Not sure how many people they are sending at a time for you guys, but QM is closed tomorrow, Thursday and Friday to outfit your class.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Yea, it was quick. But that's because my class was only 2!
> 
> Yea, lot's of stuff. Some stuff you leave there to get patches put on and embroidery. That's what I was picking up today.
> 
> Not sure how many people they are sending at a time for you guys, but QM is closed tomorrow, Thursday and Friday to outfit your class.


So we go to totten twice for outfits? (One day to pick up the embroidered  stuff one to get fitted)


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> So we go to totten twice for outfits? (One day to pick up the embroidered  stuff one to get fitted)



You'll get the stuff you leave behind at the end of the class. QM is literally across the street from the training building.


----------



## Medman1117 (Apr 12, 2016)

Whose scheduled to go for uniform fitting tomorrow?


----------



## Conditionsboss (Apr 12, 2016)

Medman1117 said:


> Whose scheduled to go for uniform fitting tomorrow?


I'm going in for 10


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone else at Metrotech today? I'm there now


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 13, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> I'm going in for 10


I'll be there too


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 13, 2016)

Russ93 said:


> exam # 6003, physical agility done,meet with investigator done. Waiting on psych or medical which ever is 1st. Only thing I worry about in medical is I'm 5 foot 11in weighing 246lbs. From what I herd for my height the max they would want me at is 233lbs,can anybody confirm?



What number where you? If you dont mind me asking. Im on #6003 as well. From what I know I dont believe its gonna be a issue for you.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone get a letter for psych or medical yet?


----------



## Adam Bolender (Apr 13, 2016)

I got a letter in the mail the other day with a date for my Physical Agility test. I am on the 6003 list in the high 600's. I go in on April 30th for the PAT... Guess the process is moving along somewhat.


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 13, 2016)

I got my ID and payroll/pension info done today and one of the guys doing it with me got the call 2 days ago, very early 900s. He said they had one spot in open in each session, which is likely filled, but at least we know they got to the 900s. 400+ people just for this class.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 13, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> I got my ID and payroll/pension info done today and one of the guys doing it with me got the call 2 days ago, very early 900s. He said they had one spot in open in each session, which is likely filled, but at least we know they got to the 900s. 400+ people just for this class.


Nice. They moved the list quickly. I heard that the next class may be 180 also.


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Apr 13, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> I got my ID and payroll/pension info done today and one of the guys doing it with me got the call 2 days ago, very early 900s. He said they had one spot in open in each session, which is likely filled, but at least we know they got to the 900s. 400+ people just for this class.


Wow in the 900s already? I'm 95X and didnt get a call yet


----------



## emsc (Apr 13, 2016)

I heard from a LT that the July class will be 180 as well


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 13, 2016)

Adam Bolender said:


> I got a letter in the mail the other day with a date for my Physical Agility test. I am on the 6003 list in the high 600's. I go in on April 30th for the PAT... Guess the process is moving along somewhat.


I'm on the same test but low 500, I go this weekend for my PAT.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm filling out all the paper work they gave after the PAT. do you guys have any tips/pointers?

i have a misdemeanor from 4 years ago? am i screwed dis conduct


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 13, 2016)

Do they tell you you pass the PAT once you go through all the stations?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 13, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Do they tell you you pass the PAT once you go through all the stations?



If you pass the Stairmaster and that's the first thing and continue to the rest, you call in, and they give you the results.
Goodluck.
I held onto my vest and breathed thru my nose to avoid cotton mouth. try to breath thru your nose.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 13, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> I'm filling out all the paper work they gave after the PAT. do you guys have any tips/pointers?
> 
> i have a misdemeanor from 4 years ago? am i screwed dis conduct



Best bet is to tell them everything, don't hide anything. They will find out so better to just be honest. shouldn't hinder you.
But that's just my opinion. stay positive


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 13, 2016)

I also have my PAT on the 30th. my list number was in the high 600's

Can anyone explain exactly what they watch out for on the stair climb? That is really the only thing I'm worried about. My cardio is so off after not running for months because of a injured foot.


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 13, 2016)

dont grab the railing and don't fall and you should be good. You start out with a min long warm up.. That's where you get the feel of it if you have never been on a stair master, after that is a min break and after the min is up its go time. Grab the best where it meets your shoulders and look down at your feet you should be good.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 13, 2016)

Very random maybe b.s actually but I saw something on fb a guy is saying he got selected for the July academy already anyone else?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 13, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Very random maybe b.s actually but I saw something on fb a guy is saying he got selected for the July academy already anyone else?









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## acoustony (Apr 13, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Anyone get a letter for psych or medical yet?


Not yet bro. From the looks of it me and you get our **** in the mail around the same time so I'll keep you posted, I'm hoping soon.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 13, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> [/url][/IMG]



seems unlikely...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone wanna make a groupme for this page?


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 13, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Not yet bro. From the looks of it me and you get our **** in the mail around the same time so I'll keep you posted, I'm hoping soon.


Awesome. Whats your number again?


----------



## emsc (Apr 13, 2016)

Somebody should message that guy on Facebook so we can find out if it's legit or not and find out what his list number was


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 13, 2016)

emsc said:


> Somebody should message that guy on Facebook so we can find out if it's legit or not and find out what his list number was


Lol not me.... I went to check in earlier on fb saying i was at totten and was typing fdny and it came up trending that's how I saw it.


----------



## emsc (Apr 13, 2016)

Lol, I just wanna know if it's legit and his list number. I don't really believe it.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 13, 2016)

emsc said:


> Lol, I just wanna know if it's legit and his list number. I don't really believe it.


Message him


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 14, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> dont grab the railing and don't fall and you should be good. You start out with a min long warm up.. That's where you get the feel of it if you have never been on a stair master, after that is a min break and after the min is up its go time. Grab the best where it meets your shoulders and look down at your feet you should be good.


 A minute warm up and a minute break? Is the vest a 40 pound or 20 pound? I read somewhere recently it's was a 20 pound but my notice says 40pound. Thanks for the tips I've been working on the stairclimber at the gym with 20 second warm up on level 5 and than to level 6-7 for the reminder on time and than some more.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 14, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> A minute warm up and a minute break? Is the vest a 40 pound or 20 pound? I read somewhere recently it's was a 20 pound but my notice says 40pound. Thanks for the tips I've been working on the stairclimber at the gym with 20 second warm up on level 5 and than to level 6-7 for the reminder on time and than some more.


 Vest is 40lbs. I was completely out of shape when I went in for my PAT sometime last year. If youre out of shape like I was my friendly little advise is look straight or down at your feet, hold on to those shoulder straps and sing a song or two in your head. the rest of your PAT is a walk in a park. 

Also if you, or anyone seeing this post is out of shape or concerned about their weight. I recommend cutting a lot of carbs and dairy out of your diet asap. Way I lost 30+ in one month was through the Atkins 20 diet. Consumed no MORE than 20g of carbs daily mixed with moderate to intense cardio exercise with minimal weight training. 

Exam# 5003
List#11XX


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> [/url][/IMG]


LMAO HEYYYYY, IT'S MATT AND MICHELLE LMAO.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 14, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> LMAO HEYYYYY, IT'S MATT AND MICHELLE LMAO.


Lmao u know them? you're the perfect person to ask them then


----------



## emsc (Apr 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lmao u know them? you're the perfect person to ask them then


ASK HIM!!!!


----------



## emsc (Apr 14, 2016)

Sebastian Vazquez said:


> LMAO HEYYYYY, IT'S MATT AND MICHELLE LMAO.


ASK HIM!!! Please. lol


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 14, 2016)

Just got my letter for medical 5 min ago. April 28th


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 14, 2016)

You are all definietly making me feel better about the PAT. I am going to head to the gym and keep using the stair climb until the date.

Do they check your heart rate? Or just that you can do the 3 minutes without falling and grabbing the sides?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

Finished uniform fitting a couple hours ago. Lots of stuff! Lol 
For anyone going in tomorrow. Wear comfortable clothing and sneakers. You gotta run from 1 building to another and back. So just be aware.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Finished uniform fitting a couple hours ago. Lots of stuff! Lol
> For anyone going in tomorrow. Wear comfortable clothing and sneakers. You gotta run from 1 building to another and back. So just be aware.


I went thru all my stuff and realized I got 1 long sleeve light blue dress shirt and 2 short sleeve anyone else or did they give me the wrong ones?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I went thru all my stuff and realized I got 1 long sleeve light blue dress shirt and 2 shirt sleeve anyone else or did they give me the wrong ones?



I'm going through all my stuff now. So I'll let you know in a few.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I'm going through all my stuff now. So I'll let you know in a few.


Okay thanks and to clarify they kept the polos, dark blue shirts and pullover sweater? They never mentioned they were and I freaked out when I got home thinking I forgot it there but remembered a few guys said they keep stuff to embroid your name


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Okay thanks and to clarify they kept the polos, dark blue shirts and pullover sweater? They never mentioned they were and I freaked out when I got home thinking I forgot it there but remembered a few guys said they keep stuff to embroid your name



Everything I brought home:
-5 black pants 
-2 belts
-1 plain black Polo
-3 light blue shirts (2 short, 1 long sleeved)
-work boots
-black dress shoes
-1 red fdnt sweatpants
-1 red fdny sweatshirt
-2 grey fdny shorts
-3 grey fdny shirts
-1 black jacket (last name embroided)
-1 dress pants 
-1 all dress coat
-1 all weather dress coat (goes down to your knees)
-pair of white gloves
-dress hat 
-bag with fdny hat (included was tie, tie clip, 2 fdny collar brass, and an emt button thingy for the front of your hat)
-pair of "lion" gloves 
-set of bunker gear 
-helmet
-red fdny bag for your gear


Seems to be right


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Everything I brought home:
> -5 black pants
> -2 belts
> -1 plain black Polo
> ...


Awesome exactly what I got, did u buy the black duffel bag that they said we need? I didn't buy it there and I'm looking online but hard to find those specific dimensions


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Awesome exactly what I got, did u buy the black duffel bag that they said we need? I didn't buy it there and I'm looking online but hard to find those specific dimensions


Yes I did buy it there. I have a few at home. But there are logos on it. It cost me 32.50 or or something like that.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 14, 2016)

So did anybody text that dude to see how he got called for July? There's no way he already got contacted for July lol 3 months before it starts


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

So which pair of pants do we wear on monday?
One of the 5 pairs we got? Or the dress pants?


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Everything I brought home:
> -5 black pants
> -2 belts
> -1 plain black Polo
> ...





Did you have to purchase all of the gear or was it provided? Also is this done after finishing the academy?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Did you have to purchase all of the gear or was it provided? Also is this done after finishing the academy?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



The only thing that i bought was the black duffle bag. Only reason being that, they require certain dimensions and has to be black, no logos, no designs.

And this is all done before the academy. I start Monday 04/18 (orientation, first day).


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> The only thing that i bought was the black duffle bag. Only reason being that, they require certain dimensions and has to be black, no logos, no designs.
> 
> And this is all done before the academy. I start Monday 04/18 (orientation, first day).




Awesome. Congrats man and best of luck to you.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 14, 2016)

Alatus said:


> You are all definietly making me feel better about the PAT. I am going to head to the gym and keep using the stair climb until the date.
> 
> Do they check your heart rate? Or just that you can do the 3 minutes without falling and grabbing the sides?



They don't do your baseline vitals. You go in for drug screening and PAT. Don't limit yourself to just a stairmaster. Mix it up a bit and prepare for your medical as well. Sooner or later your body will build an endurance for it and you will struggle with other things.


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 14, 2016)

You wear one of the 5 pair of work pants they gave you to the academy and everything else. The other pants are for the class A uniforms, which you won't need until the last week of the academy. 

I took a picture of the manequin in the back room when I went in because that's the uniform you wear day 1 and throughout the academy. You should have gotten a letter telling you what to wear.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You wear one of the 5 pair of work pants they gave you to the academy and everything else. The other pants are for the class A uniforms, which you won't need until the last week of the academy.
> 
> I took a picture of the manequin in the back room when I went in because that's the uniform you wear day 1 and throughout the academy. You should have gotten a letter telling you what to wear.




Yeah I saw the letter. It said dark blue. But the pants looked black to me so I had to ask. But thanks. See you Monday


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> And this is all done before the academy. I start Monday 04/18 (orientation, first day).


Good luck


----------



## acoustony (Apr 14, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Just got my letter for medical 5 min ago. April 28th


Ahh I'm jealous! I'm 1XX, hope I get mine soon. I wonder if your investigation was quicker cause I think you said you went through the process before right ?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2016)

This has got to be the longest thread ever.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Ahh I'm jealous! I'm 1XX, hope I get mine soon. I wonder if your investigation was quicker cause I think you said you went through the process before right ?


3 years ago but I dont think that has anything to do with it, the investigations take a really long time and I doubt theyre done before you go to your medical


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 15, 2016)

mattchew said:


> See you Monday



Not unless you are coming to a medic cpap in service. Next week is my last week at the academy. I'm sure I'll see you guys on Tuesday waiting outside, probably getting yelled at for someone being late, wrong a uniform. Someone is bound to screw up in a group of 90.


----------



## acoustony (Apr 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Ahh I'm jealous! I'm 1XX, hope I get mine soon. I wonder if your investigation was quicker cause I think you said you went through the process before right ?


Oh yea true. I was thinking that you don't get your medical and psych dates unless you make it through the investigation portion. But yea that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 15, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You wear one of the 5 pair of work pants they gave you to the academy and everything else. The other pants are for the class A uniforms, which you won't need until the last week of the academy.
> 
> I took a picture of the manequin in the back room when I went in because that's the uniform you wear day 1 and throughout the academy. You should have gotten a letter telling you what to wear.


 Can you post the picture?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 15, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You wear one of the 5 pair of work pants they gave you to the academy and everything else. The other pants are for the class A uniforms, which you won't need until the last week of the academy.
> 
> I took a picture of the manequin in the back room when I went in because that's the uniform you wear day 1 and throughout the academy. You should have gotten a letter telling you what to wear.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## acoustony (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone else get their medical or psych dates for 6003?


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 15, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You wear one of the 5 pair of work pants they gave you to the academy and everything else. The other pants are for the class A uniforms, which you won't need until the last week of the academy.
> 
> I took a picture of the manequin in the back room when I went in because that's the uniform you wear day 1 and throughout the academy. You should have gotten a letter telling you what to wear.


Can you post that manequin on here??


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Anyone else get their medical or psych dates for 6003?


Yes I got medical. April 28


----------



## acoustony (Apr 15, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Yes I got medical. April 28


Do you know if they send those letters out in order by your list number?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Do you know if they send those letters out in order by your list number?



I don't believe they do. They TRY to keep it in sequence however you may get paired with someone who is a list number 100 above or below you. 

Yet again don't quote me on this I'm not 100% certain how the city works


----------



## acoustony (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh


Sebastian Vazquez said:


> I don't believe they do. They TRY to keep it in sequence however you may get paired with someone who is a list number 100 above or below you.
> 
> Yet again don't quote me on this I'm not 100% certain how the city works


 oh gotcha. What do you mean get paired ?


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Oh
> 
> oh gotcha. What do you mean get paired ?


They just mean that you'll be doing the process with several differently numbered candidates. It's typically in order by number but it depends on Wm how far along your investigator is and stuff like that.


----------



## Boooooooooom (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey guys, first off congratz on everyone that got in the April academy, I'm psyched for you. I just have a question for everyone that had already been in the Academy. I asked my investigator about my issue and she said she will ask a supervisor for me. So I'm 1076 on 5003, and if they really got up to 930's for April, i should have July on lock. My card expires on September 30,2016. If we take the state about a month through the class I should be fine right? Or do i have to have my original cert throughout the WHOLE Academy? Is expired cards talked about at all on this Thread? Or does anyone have any friends that had their card expire close to the end of their Academy?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Oh
> 
> oh gotcha. What do you mean get paired ?



I meant grouped together. Sorry, had a family outing last night for my birthday and may have not slept all that much before replying


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is some quick advice to all you new probies starting Monday. Don't be late. Buy extra collar pins and tie clips from quartermaster when you can, put them in your car or locker and keep them there. Also bring a couple extra white t-shirts, black socks, and an extra tie. Trust me, if you don't forget it, someone else will and you guys gotta look out for each other. I don't know how these new drill instructors are, I didn't have them when I was in the academy. If you guys have any questions I will try to answer them.

***edit: 

STAY AWAY FROM SOCIAL MEDIA WHILE IN THE ACADEMY! This seems to jam up a lot of people on the job and in the academy. Don't let Facebook or any other social media site ruin your career.


----------



## nystateofmind (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys just double checking everything over and over are we bringing our red bag and everything to orientation or just the paperwork that is on our letter and everything else on Tuesday to the academy?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 16, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Here is some quick advice to all you new probies starting Monday. Don't be late. Buy extra collar pins and tie clips from quartermaster when you can, put them in your car or locker and keep them there. Also bring a couple extra white t-shirts, black socks, and an extra tie. Trust me, if you don't forget it, someone else will and you guys gotta look out for each other. I don't know how these new drill instructors are, I didn't have them when I was in the academy. If you guys have any questions I will try to answer them.
> 
> ***edit:
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM SOCIAL MEDIA WHILE IN THE ACADEMY! This seems to jam up a lot of people on the job and in the academy. Don't let Facebook or any other social media site ruin your career.


Thanks do the socks for pt have to be high top socks or can we wear ankle socks and the white tees can I wear v-neck?


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Thanks do the socks for pt have to be high top socks or can we wear ankle socks and the white tees can I wear v-neck?



No V-necks. I always wore high black socks so I didn't have to take off my boots to prove they were black. You will be inspected ever say for your tech card, drivers license, dept id, black pens, white tshirt, and black socks.

As for PT I wore ankle socks.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

nystateofmind said:


> Hey guys just double checking everything over and over are we bringing our red bag and everything to orientation or just the paperwork that is on our letter and everything else on Tuesday to the academy?


I think that we are just bringing a backpack, notebook, pens, letter of acceptance for Monday


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 16, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I think that we are just bringing a backpack, notebook, pens, letter of acceptance for Monday


and no jacket or anything right?


----------



## nystateofmind (Apr 16, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> and no jacket or anything right?


I know they said if it's chilly out we can wear the one they embroidered our name in


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

*FOR MONDAY:

what i'm wearing: *
Light blue long sleeved shirt. 
Collar insignia
tie
tie clip
black pants (1 of the 5 pairs)
belt
boot (the one thats in the bigger box)
Watch
*What im bringing:*
Notebook
BLACK pens
backpack
ID
EMT CARD ( just in case its needed ) 
Letter of acceptance ( just in case its needed )


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

The collar insignia's have two pins in the back, correct? Anyone?


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

mattchew said:


> The collar insignia's have two pins in the back, correct? Anyone?



Correct


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

Do they have you guys still bring in a money order?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 16, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Do they have you guys still bring in a money order?


yep $9 money order


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

YES. 
BRING MONEY ORDER ON MONDAY -- $9.00 MADE PAYABLE TO:  NYC OFFICE OF THE CITY CLERK
ALSO, BENEFICIARY FORM ENCLOSED.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 16, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> yep $9 money order


Just curious. What's the $9.00 for?


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

It's the legal fee for the person who swears you in.


----------



## Medman1117 (Apr 16, 2016)

what belt are we wearing Monday? the embroided one or the plain one?


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

Wear the plain belt. Basket weave is for dark blue uniform.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 16, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Wear the plain belt. Basket weave is for dark blue uniform.


do we need our hats for orientation?


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 16, 2016)

I didn't when I was in orientation, they may have changed it. When in doubt, bring it. Don't put the emblem on the hat. You guys haven't "earned that right" yet.


----------



## Medman1117 (Apr 16, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Wear the plain belt. Basket weave is for dark blue uniform.


thank you


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 16, 2016)

Does anyone know around about how long the PAT takes?


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Apr 16, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Does anyone know around about how long the PAT takes?


Depends how many people/ how early or late you get there. I was one of the first ones there but they called the people who got there later than me first. I was there 3 hours


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 16, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Does anyone know around about how long the PAT takes?


be one of the first ppl there and when they ask who has to go to the bathroom raise your hand shouldn't take more then 3 hrs tops. if you're early probably 2


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

Its going to be funny when we all see each other on Monday and not even realize who is who on this forum.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 16, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Its going to be funny when we all see each other on Monday and not even realize who is who on this forum.


Lol I know I met Conditionsboss during uniform fittings was weird asking what his user name was on here instead of first name


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 16, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol I know I met Conditionsboss during uniform fittings was weird asking what his user name was on here instead of first name



LOL! Monday will be fun. Just another day. So excited.


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have the PAT tomorrow.. anyone else going in? 2pm? Also, I know what you're supposed to be able to do for the PAT, just curious about what the environment is like. How many people usually go in for the PAT at a time?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 17, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> I have the PAT tomorrow.. anyone else going in? 2pm? Also, I know what you're supposed to be able to do for the PAT, just curious about what the environment is like. How many people usually go in for the PAT at a time?



Usually 4-5 at a time. Two if you will go on a stairmaster at a time. The rest is one at a time.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 17, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> I have the PAT tomorrow.. anyone else going in? 2pm? Also, I know what you're supposed to be able to do for the PAT, just curious about what the environment is like. How many people usually go in for the PAT at a time?


I'm scheduled for 0800. 

How far are people traveling?


----------



## tia89 (Apr 17, 2016)

They said we have to wear a b.i jacket.  Which one is that?


----------



## tia89 (Apr 17, 2016)

On the paper they gave us on thursday. It say b.i jacket on the 8th line. I dont see how to take a picture of it


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 17, 2016)

B.I. jacket is the black jacket with your name embroidered on it.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 17, 2016)

Boooooooooom said:


> Hey guys, first off congratz on everyone that got in the April academy, I'm psyched for you. I just have a question for everyone that had already been in the Academy. I asked my investigator about my issue and she said she will ask a supervisor for me. So I'm 1076 on 5003, and if they really got up to 930's for April, i should have July on lock. My card expires on September 30,2016. If we take the state about a month through the class I should be fine right? Or do i have to have my original cert throughout the WHOLE Academy? Is expired cards talked about at all on this Thread? Or does anyone have any friends that had their card expire close to the end of their Academy?



Lol I think I did my PAT with you. Hopefully We make it in to the July Academy. Then wait has been killing me.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> B.I. jacket is the black jacket with your name embroidered on it.


What about the dress cover? on the paper it says dress cover no badge


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 17, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> What about the dress cover? on the paper it says dress cover no badge


Wear the dress cap, don't put the badge on it, should be nothing on the front of it. U guys are gonna ask each other who's who on the forum? Lol good luck to you guys starting Thursday, It flies


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Wear the dress cap, don't put the badge on it, should be nothing on the front of it. U guys are gonna ask each other who's who on the forum? Lol good luck to you guys starting Thursday, It flies


Lol thanks so the dress cover is the hat thanks for responding quick. I hope it does fly


----------



## mitts (Apr 17, 2016)

Congratulations to all. Quick question to anyone else getting ready for orientation tomorrow. I see the paper says what to wear to the academy every day starting Tuesday but do we wear the hat (no badge) and b.i jacket tomorrow to orientation? Thanks in advance


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

mitts said:


> Congratulations to all. Quick question to anyone else getting ready for orientation tomorrow. I see the paper says what to wear to the academy every day starting Tuesday but do we wear the hat (no badge) and b.i jacket tomorrow to orientation? Thanks in advance


I'm assuming the jacket is optional I would considering its gonna be 75 tomorrow


----------



## mitts (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you, I will wear the jacket and hat. Going to be a long but exciting day


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 17, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I'm assuming the jacket is optional I would considering its gonna be 75 tomorrow



Do not assume anything. If it says wear it, then wear it. Last thing you want on day 1 is to start off out of uniform in front of all the big brass.


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 17, 2016)

And for those asking, sorry, I couldn't find that picture I took.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

I thought for orientation its just your uniform. It says to wear your hair neatly and above your shoulder. So we don't wear the hat?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Do not assume anything. If it says wear it, then wear it. Last thing you want on day 1 is to start off out of uniform in front of all the big brass.


doesn't say jacket for orientation says on the white sheet we got during fittings for academy not orientation I guess I'll bring to be safe though


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I thought for orientation its just your uniform. It says to wear your hair neatly and above your shoulder. So we don't wear the hat?


Yeah it doesn't say we need it but maybe we should bring to be safe ya know u can always put in your backpack


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

Saw this. 
http://fdny.tumblr.com/image/110547650658


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Saw this.
> http://fdny.tumblr.com/image/110547650658


Yeah no one has hat I think it's for first day at totten not orientation


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 17, 2016)

So just a quick question in regards to piercings. I have 4mm Flesh Tunnels in both of my ears in both of my lobes. Are piercings allowed for males? In my case "gauges" as some like to refer them as.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 17, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So just a quick question in regards to piercings. I have 4mm Flesh Tunnels in both of my ears in both of my lobes. Are piercings allowed for males? In my case "gauges" as some like to refer them as.


Nothing everything has to be taken out they said I couldn't even keep in tiny diamond studs in my ears


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 17, 2016)

No earrings or gauges. Gauges are to be covered with flesh colored bandaids.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

How about a religious necklace


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 17, 2016)

I believe religious necklaces are allowed. Wedding rings are the only rings allowed.


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey all I just finished the PAT and they said we have to call a certain number Tuesday morning. The only number I see on the packet they gave us is the Metro tech number, is that the one we call?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 17, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> No earrings or gauges. Gauges are to be covered with flesh colored bandaids.



Perfect. Thanks Everyone


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 17, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Hey all I just finished the PAT and they said we have to call a certain number Tuesday morning. The only number I see on the packet they gave us is the Metro tech number, is that the one we call?



Yes you call metro tech to find out if you qualified for the rest of the process.


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 17, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Hey all I just finished the PAT and they said we have to call a certain number Tuesday morning. The only number I see on the packet they gave us is the Metro tech number, is that the one we call?



I was there too. I'll be interested to see how this process moves along with what they said about bigger academy classes.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 17, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Hey all I just finished the PAT and they said we have to call a certain number Tuesday morning. The only number I see on the packet they gave us is the Metro tech number, is that the one we call?





USMCTom said:


> I was there too. I'll be interested to see how this process moves along with what they said about bigger academy classes.



I was there for the 0800 PAT, I wore a purple and gray long sleeve workout shirt.  I can't wait to see if I move on. Good luck!


----------



## NyEMT86 (Apr 17, 2016)

Good luck everyone I was at the 2pm PAT. Large classes going in..


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Apr 17, 2016)

NyEMT86 said:


> Good luck everyone I was at the 2pm PAT. Large classes going in..


Whoa I was too! I was the girl with brownish long hair, one of the first groups in. So funny we were probably right near each other and didnt even know lol


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Apr 17, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Yes you call metro tech to find out if you qualified for the rest of the process.


Thanks! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 17, 2016)

9 out of 10 if you passed the stairmaster you passed the PAT. Good luck to every one starting the academy tomorrow.


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (Apr 17, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> 9 out of 10 if you passed the stairmaster you passed the PAT. Good luck to every one starting the academy tomorrow.


Oh man I hope you're right. The two day wait is like murdering me right now. So awesome to the people starting the academy Monday!!! Can't wait to be in your shoes!


----------



## NyEMT86 (Apr 17, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Whoa I was too! I was the girl with brownish long hair, one of the first groups in. So funny we were probably right near each other and didnt even know lol


3rd row aisle seat left side...I think we all did well on the 2pm PAT.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Whoever goes for medical or intake soon, ask what number they expect to get to for July. Hopefully they finish off all of 5003, but I doubt it. We will find out. Good luck to u guys starting tomorrow. STAY AWAKE! It'll fly by.


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 17, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Whoever goes for medical or intake soon, ask what number they expect to get to for July. Hopefully they finish off all of 5003, but I doubt it. We will find out. Good luck to u guys starting tomorrow. STAY AWAKE! It'll fly by.




5003 list is only a year old with 1600 people on the list. They won't be done anytime soon. I could see the top 20 people from the last exam in the July class.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 17, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> 5003 list is only a year old with 1600 people on the list. They won't be done anytime soon. I could see the top 20 people from the last exam in the July class.



They hit the mid 800s to fill up the last class and are still a bit backed up because of the whole transcare situation... I'm pretty sure they will get as close to the end as possible with the July Class


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 17, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> 5003 list is only a year old with 1600 people on the list. They won't be done anytime soon. I could see the top 20 people from the last exam in the July class.


About 2 more classes to exhaust 5003, January will be all 6003 guys. They got up to early 900s, they're not going through 600-700 guys for July class. September they'll grab from 6003. Where u at on the list bro


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 17, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> About 2 more classes to exhaust 5003, January will be all 6003 guys. They got up to early 900s, they're not going through 600-700 guys for July class. September they'll grab from 6003. Where u at on the list bro



I am on the job. When I got hired on, I was in one of the largest classes put in and currently assigned to operations. I was high 20s. First class of my list. It was me and 25 other people off my list and the rest were off the previous list.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 17, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> I am on the job. When I got hired on, I was in one of the largest classes put in and currently assigned to operations. I was high 20s. First class of my list. It was me and 25 other people off my list and the rest were off the previous list.


Oh nice. Yeah went from 80 to late 300s for January class, went from late 300s to late 800s/early 900s for April class. So we'll see. Sit back and be patient for all j guys in 6003


----------



## tia89 (Apr 17, 2016)

Quick question now i have a brain fart. Was we suppose to bring the black duffle bag with the stuff in it tomorrow too or thats for tuesday cause that paper dont say orientation but the letter we got in the mail dont say bring that bag


----------



## Joseph taye (Apr 18, 2016)

Any one can tell me the weight/height limit? Weither you have a picture or not im 5foot 8inchs and weigh in at 201 my bmi is 30-31 do you know what my BMI has to be?


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

Boooooooooom said:


> Hey guys, first off congratz on everyone that got in the April academy, I'm psyched for you. I just have a question for everyone that had already been in the Academy. I asked my investigator about my issue and she said she will ask a supervisor for me. So I'm 1076 on 5003, and if they really got up to 930's for April, i should have July on lock. My card expires on September 30,2016. If we take the state about a month through the class I should be fine right? Or do i have to have my original cert throughout the WHOLE Academy? Is expired cards talked about at all on this Thread? Or does anyone have any friends that had their card expire close to the end of their Academy?



You'll be fine you'll have a new card by then I got mine a few weeks after state


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Here is some quick advice to all you new probies starting Monday. Don't be late. Buy extra collar pins and tie clips from quartermaster when you can, put them in your car or locker and keep them there. Also bring a couple extra white t-shirts, black socks, and an extra tie. Trust me, if you don't forget it, someone else will and you guys gotta look out for each other. I don't know how these new drill instructors are, I didn't have them when I was in the academy. If you guys have any questions I will try to answer them.
> 
> ***edit:
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM SOCIAL MEDIA WHILE IN THE ACADEMY! This seems to jam up a lot of people on the job and in the academy. Don't let Facebook or any other social media site ruin your career.



Just an FYI buy extra an tie clip and tie for your locker. don't worry about collar brass yours will be taken away and you won't get them back till right before graduation


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

Medman1117 said:


> thank you



Shiny belt always and the other goes on top of that for rotations and once your working it's a utility belt


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

So good luck to everyone starting tomorrow. The academy can be fun or miserable it's up to you. Keep everything tight and do what the di's and instructors tell you and you'll be fine. Don't fall asleep, be late, take your phones from your car, talk back, have an attitude, or post anything on social media and you'll be fine!! Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 18, 2016)

Quick question on the paperwork packet, I was looking over the questions on page 2 question 12-17.  It states if you answer "YES", you must provide complete details specifying dates, agency, reason, disposition, etc. on page 18. Question 12 is "Are you a nonresident of New York City who is not required to move into New York City?"  The other questions are about being barred, disciplined, demoted and so on. I am NOT a resident of NYC and I do NOT need to be a resident of NYC for EMS, so how do I explain that on page 18?


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Apr 18, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Quick question on the paperwork packet, I was looking over the questions on page 2 question 12-17.  It states if you answer "YES", you must provide complete details specifying dates, agency, reason, disposition, etc. on page 18. Question 12 is "Are you a nonresident of New York City who is not required to move into New York City?"  The other questions are about being barred, disciplined, demoted and so on. I am NOT a resident of NYC and I do NOT need to be a resident of NYC for EMS, so how do I explain that on page 18?


Just like that^ lol. You're not required to move therefore you don't have to.


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 18, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Anyone else get their medical or psych dates for 6003?



Yea just got mine for the 30th of April. Wbu? And how long after the exam do you wait to get into the academy?


----------



## Fdhopeful (Apr 18, 2016)

Guys swearing in today, if they mention anything about the promotional please post about it


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 18, 2016)

When will 5003 expire?


----------



## Boooooooooom (Apr 18, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> You'll be fine you'll have a new card by then I got mine a few weeks after state[



That is a weight off my shoulders, I did the math and even if the academy starts on July 31(Which is really unlikely), my card wont expire until there is about a week left in the 
academy. I really hope they still take me I don't want to miss out on a class because of this


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> When will 5003 expire?



It doesn't. They will exhaust it and move to the next list


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 18, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> It doesn't. They will exhaust it and move to the next list


Actually I believe it's 4 years. But they pretty much always exausted it.


Fdhopeful said:


> Guys swearing in today, if they mention anything about the promotional please post about it


They spoke about it. Current rumor is August


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 18, 2016)

T


RUMCEMT said:


> It doesn't. They will exhaust it and move to the next list


every civil service list expires


----------



## acoustony (Apr 18, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Yea just got mine for the 30th of April. Wbu? And how long after the exam do you wait to get into the academy?


Didn't get mine yet, what's your list number?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

Peggy Quinn said promo is gonna be end of summer beginning of fall. Open competitive is next year


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 18, 2016)

That's something to keep in mind...if you were thinking of getting a city address for Fire Open competitive, it needs to be a year before the filing period, which now seems possible.


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good luck to everyone starting tomorrow. I'd highly suggest arriving pretty early. Parking is gonna be at a premium. And try not to block me in! I only have 3 days left in the academy, so I most likely won't have too much interaction with you guys.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 18, 2016)

I have to go early at 1pm for shots anyone know what shots?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I have to go early at 1pm for shots anyone know what shots?



Same here. 
Not sure what shots though. I'm going after class


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I have to go early at 1pm for shots anyone know what shots?



Same here. 
Not sure what shots though. I'm going after class


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 18, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Same here.
> Not sure what shots though. I'm going after class


I'm up to date on all vaccines only thing I can think of is flu shot


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I'm up to date on all vaccines only thing I can think of is flu shot


For me it's the hepatitis c or b... or something.  But I just got a booster a few weeks ago so I'll let them know that


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 18, 2016)

So a few things.

1) I have a license. Yet I don't drive.... What will happen if I bring my phone with me and just leave it in my bag, shut off completely and not touched til it's time to go home?

2) does anyone know which bus goes through that area?


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 18, 2016)

Q13 stops right outside the gate. Bit of a walk from drop to the EMS bldg do budget for that.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 18, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Q13 stops right outside the gate. Bit of a walk from drop to the EMS bldg do budget for that.



Thanks. And nah it's fine. For the most part I walk at a moderate to fast pace and plan My schedule way ahead. If I have the option I would probably do the PM academy


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 18, 2016)

Find someone to carpool with when. Ask around.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 18, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Find someone to carpool with when. Ask around.



Thanks. Unlike most people here I don't have friends that are on the list with me. One of my friends is on list 6003 and one is waiting for 7003...


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 18, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Thanks. Unlike most people here I don't have friends that are on the list with me. One of my friends is on list 6003 and one is waiting for 7003...


They'll ask for ppl that live near you to carpool and drive u during orientation


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 18, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> They'll ask for ppl that live near you to carpool and drive u during orientation



Nvm that works too lol. And it'll probably be cheaper than $120 a month for a metro card


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 18, 2016)

Do we wear our collar pins tomorrow


----------



## Michael Iacono (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey, anyone know if you can still apply by phone or do i have to take a test through DCAS now-a-days???


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 18, 2016)

Michael Iacono said:


> Hey, anyone know if you can still apply by phone or do i have to take a test through DCAS now-a-days???



You have to wait for dcas. No more provisionals


----------



## Michael Iacono (Apr 18, 2016)

Damn.

Thank you man.


----------



## Joseph taye (Apr 19, 2016)

Can someone please tell us/me what the weight to hight requirment is? Im 5 "8" 202 lbs my bmi is 30-31 what should i be? What do they cut it off at? Can someone please release this information?


----------



## acoustony (Apr 19, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Can someone please tell us/me what the weight to hight requirment is? Im 5 "8" 202 lbs my bmi is 30-31 what should i be? What do they cut it off at? Can someone please release this information?


Did you check the bmi charts man, I hear they go by that. I think and don't quote me on this but judging on what others have posted on this forum who went through the process they do allow for a few lbs over, there was a guy not to long ago who posted he was 6'1 at 220 and was fine. See where your at via a Google search (I trust the government websites) and get an idea of where you stand right now. How far along are you into the process my man?


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 19, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Can someone please tell us/me what the weight to hight requirment is? Im 5 "8" 202 lbs my bmi is 30-31 what should i be? What do they cut it off at? Can someone please release this information?



You shouldo be fine. When I got hired on I was 208 and I am 5'9. I didn't have to lose any weight.


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 19, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Didn't get mine yet, what's your list number?



#6003 number 6XX , Wbu?


----------



## acoustony (Apr 19, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> #6003 number 6XX , Wbu?


Damn, I'm 1XX . And JIMAZZ is 8X and he got his medical date. I'm assuming this bit doesn't go by your list number order. Any one have any in put on that ? I did my intake late March and no medical yet. The paranoia is real lol


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 19, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Damn, I'm 1XX . And JIMAZZ is 8X and he got his medical date. I'm assuming this bit doesn't go by your list number order. Any one have any in put on that ? I did my intake late March and no medical yet. The paranoia is real lol



You should call the FDNY  at (718) 999-2169. thats how i got the info about my PAT. my letter never came in the mail


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah I wouldn't worry too much, but also be proactive...I'm 53x and I just did my PAT 2 days ago. So clearly the order is not just based on # if 600/800's are past intake and doing medical.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 19, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Yeah I wouldn't worry too much, but also be proactive...I'm 53x and I just did my PAT 2 days ago. So clearly the order is not just based on # if 600/800's are past intake and doing medical.


   I took my PAT two days ago, awaiting my intake letter!!


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 19, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I took my PAT two days ago, awaiting my intake letter!!



Awesome! I was there at 2.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 19, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Awesome! I was there at 2.


I was there at 0800.  Did you call about your PAT?


----------



## acoustony (Apr 19, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> You should call the FDNY  at (718) 999-2169. thats how i got the info about my PAT. my letter never came in the mail


Oh wait are you talking about a pat date or a medical ? I was referring to a medical date


----------



## acoustony (Apr 19, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Oh wait are you talking about a pat date or a medical ? I was referring to a medical date


I just called they didn't schedule me as of yet :/


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 19, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Can someone please tell us/me what the weight to hight requirment is? Im 5 "8" 202 lbs my bmi is 30-31 what should i be? What do they cut it off at? Can someone please release this information?




Just start losing a bit of weight. I'm 5'10" And I had to drop to 200.6. It's all dependent on what the doctor says at the end. Rather than asking around on the forums of what you should be at. Use your BMI chart and determine a goal weight someone your height should be at.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone have the office number for the Medical Office at Metro tech? I'm not 100% certain if I need to tell them I now need to wear prescription glasses for seeing mid to long distances


----------



## acoustony (Apr 19, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Does anyone have the office number for the Medical Office at Metro tech? I'm not 100% certain if I need to tell them I now need to wear prescription glasses for seeing mid to long distances


Do you remember how long it took you to get your medical letter?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 19, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Do you remember how long it took you to get your medical letter?



I was at the very end of the list. It took me 6 months to get my PAT, and each thing after that was another month apart


----------



## acoustony (Apr 19, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> I was at the very end of the list. It took me 6 months to get my PAT, and each thing after that was another month apart


Okay cool.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 19, 2016)

Quick advice for those going into the academy in the future... LISTEN TO INSTRUCTIONS. My class had to do 90 push ups within the first 30 minutes because people didn't listen to VERY simple instructions


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 19, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Quick advice for those going into the academy in the future... LISTEN TO INSTRUCTIONS. My class had to do 90 push ups within the first 30 minutes because people didn't listen to VERY simple instructions



From what I have heard from some of my friends who are instructors, it's no joke anymore. They have drill instructors and will punish the entire class. Simple things like having an all black bag with no markings wasn't even required in my class. I don't know how far they go with it, but the days of slacking off and not paying attention are over. I wish you all luck.


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 19, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Quick advice for those going into the academy in the future... LISTEN TO INSTRUCTIONS. My class had to do 90 push ups within the first 30 minutes because people didn't listen to VERY simple instructions



Someone always screws up. Heard you guys out there this morning. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Quick advice for those going into the academy in the future... LISTEN TO INSTRUCTIONS. My class had to do 90 push ups within the first 30 minutes because people didn't listen to VERY simple instructions



Who are your DI's?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> Who are your DI's?


No clue still trying to remember names lol


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 20, 2016)

How long does it take to get your intake letter?  If I complete my packet of paper work what's the next step?


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 20, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Yeah I wouldn't worry too much, but also be proactive...I'm 53x and I just did my PAT 2 days ago. So clearly the order is not just based on # if 600/800's are past intake and doing medical.


I havent seen anyone 600/800 with a letter for medical. It all goes basically in order. There may be a few people out of place but for the most part you can count on it going in order. Some things just take longer than others


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 20, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> How long does it take to get your intake letter?  If I complete my packet of paper work what's the next step?



I got my letter for investigations a few days after my PAT to come in 2 weeks after I had taken my PAT. I was away and didnt see the letter till the tuesday before the friday I went in and I was able to get it all done in time. Youll be fine its not hard, alot of people didnt have it done when I went in and they were not penalized


----------



## acoustony (Apr 20, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I havent seen anyone 600/800 with a letter for medical. It all goes basically in order. There may be a few people out of place but for the most part you can count on it going in order. Some things just take longer than others


Thanks bro. Slightly freaking out here. Lol. I'm workin corporate now and I'm dying to get out so I don't really want any hiccups in the roads if I can help it. So it's not out of the ordinary that I didn't get my medical yet right being that list number 1XX. Should be soon I assume


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 20, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Thanks bro. Slightly freaking out here. Lol. I'm workin corporate now and I'm dying to get out so I don't really want any hiccups in the roads if I can help it. So it's not out of the ordinary that I didn't get my medical yet right being that list number 1XX. Should be soon I assume




The last time I went through this the medical groups were really small. Only a handful of people if I remember correctly


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 20, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Thanks bro. Slightly freaking out here. Lol. I'm workin corporate now and I'm dying to get out so I don't really want any hiccups in the roads if I can help it. So it's not out of the ordinary that I didn't get my medical yet right being that list number 1XX. Should be soon I assume




Are you in the upper or lower 100s?


----------



## acoustony (Apr 20, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Are you in the upper or lower 100s?


Lower


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 20, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Lower



Maybe youll get your letter today. Cross your fingers


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I got my letter for investigations a few days after my PAT to come in 2 weeks after I had taken my PAT. I was away and didnt see the letter till the tuesday before the friday I went in and I was able to get it all done in time. Youll be fine its not hard, alot of people didnt have it done when I went in and they were not penalized


Thanks, I'm waiting for a few transcripts to come in. I did noticed on my detailed earning statement from social security it doesn't have 2016 year on it, I told the lady from the year I started to current. Is that acceptable to only have up to 2015?  I haven't worked in almost six years due to a child.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 20, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Quick advice for those going into the academy in the future... LISTEN TO INSTRUCTIONS. My class had to do 90 push ups within the first 30 minutes because people didn't listen to VERY simple instructions


You ain't lying I was not prepared for that for that happening within the first 10 mins lol. They said ppl didn't run when told when picking up uniforms at quartermaster and they were watching


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 20, 2016)

I've takin a well over 12 training classes in my county as a firefighter/EMT do I put them as education?  I have certificates from the state plus I have a list with all my hours of hours for each class. Just trying to figure out if my fire training counts as education.


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

mattchew said:


> No clue still trying to remember names lol



Lol ok cool. Gotta stop by one day and see everyone at the academy.  Just keep yourself tight and do what your asked and you'll be fine. Damn 90 push-ups that's a bad day people must have really screwed up


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 20, 2016)

It's the same guys. 

1 more day left!


----------



## Joseph taye (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello,
I have a few partners that just got called for fdny ems, they told me on the second day of the academy they had to do 100 push ups and i herd from other people you have to run for 2 miles. Honestly 100 push ups and runing 2 miles is not easy does any1 that went to the academy able to tell me if this is true and if so will you get kicked out if u cant do the 100 push ups or 2 miles thank you!


----------



## Xerjak (Apr 20, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Hello,
> I have a few partners that just got called for fdny ems, they told me on the second day of the academy they had to do 100 push ups and i herd from other people you have to run for 2 miles. Honestly 100 push ups and runing 2 miles is not easy does any1 that went to the academy able to tell me if this is true and if so will you get kicked out if u cant do the 100 push ups or 2 miles thank you!


Yes, its true. The PT hasnt even started yet, the push ups were just punishments. It will be intense. However if you train and give it youre all youll get through it. You will notnget kicked out immediatley. The whole point of the program is to get you INTO shape. However if throughouht the academy you fail to meet their standards you may be quicked out, but that shouldnt happen if you give all your effort, yoy will improve as time goes on.


----------



## JohnB151 (Apr 21, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Do you remember how long it took you to get your medical letter?


Did agility on feb 28 and got a letter for psych on april 8. Met w my investigator 2x within that time frame. And i got a letter today for my medical scheduled for april 2nd. Didnt even complete my psych yet and got a date for my full medical. Process moving very quickly


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Apr 21, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Did agility on feb 28 and got a letter for psych on april 8. Met w my investigator 2x within that time frame. And i got a letter today for my medical scheduled for april 2nd. Didnt even complete my psych yet and got a date for my full medical. Process moving very quickly


You guys on list 6003 are moving so fast. I filed online in September 2014. I'm 95x on 5003 and it took me 17 months to get done with my process and you guys will have it done in less than 6 months. Crazy how fast you guys are going lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 21, 2016)

The instructors were ragging on am class today saying u guys got 14 write ups already


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 21, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> The instructors were ragging on am class today saying u guys got 14 write ups already



Jesus. That's crazy.


----------



## JohnB151 (Apr 21, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> You guys on list 6003 are moving so fast. I filed online in September 2014. I'm 95x on 5003 and it took me 17 months to get done with my process and you guys will have it done in less than 6 months. Crazy how fast you guys are going lol


Im 5003 with a high list # investigator told me july


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 21, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Im 5003 with a high list # investigator told me july


 what is your list number? We may run in to eachother in the July Academy if all goes well for me.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 21, 2016)

Our first day at ft totten, we had to do 100 push ups. But that's because people don't listen or follow very simple instructions. We haven't ran yet. We just run when we are outside from building to building or car to field etc.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 21, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> The instructors were ragging on am class today saying u guys got 14 write ups already


We had 4 yesterday. Not sure about the first day.  It's very simple guys... just wear your uniform


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 21, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Jesus. That's crazy.





mattchew said:


> We had 4 yesterday. Not sure about the first day.  It's very simple guys... just wear your uniform


I don't understand how ppl mess up uniform or forget things it's so easy to follow simple instructions and for them we all pay. So ppl going to the future academies don't be that guy/girl that rolls up a minute before roll call looking deshelved realizing u forgot your cover or something important


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 21, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I don't understand how ppl mess up uniform or forget things it's so easy to follow simple instructions and for them we all pay. So ppl going to the future academies don't be that guy/girl that rolls up a minute before roll call looking deshelved realizing u forgot your cover or something important


It's all about following simple instructions from day one when you show up for your PAT, they are watching you!


----------



## acoustony (Apr 21, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Did agility on feb 28 and got a letter for psych on april 8. Met w my investigator 2x within that time frame. And i got a letter today for my medical scheduled for april 2nd. Didnt even complete my psych yet and got a date for my full medical. Process moving very quickly


That's sick man. I'm crossing my fingers I get my medical soon. I'm in the low 100's. What's your list number?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 21, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I don't understand how ppl mess up uniform or forget things it's so easy to follow simple instructions and for them we all pay. So ppl going to the future academies don't be that guy/girl that rolls up a minute before roll call looking deshelved realizing u forgot your cover or something important



I guess it's a good thing I feel naked if I don't have some form of of a hat on at all times? Lol


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 22, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> Yes, its true. The PT hasnt even started yet, the push ups were just punishments. It will be intense. However if you train and give it youre all youll get through it. You will notnget kicked out immediatley. The whole point of the program is to get you INTO shape. However if throughouht the academy you fail to meet their standards you may be quicked out, but that shouldnt happen if you give all your effort, yoy will improve as time goes on.



Basically do your best. You run/jog at your own pace. As long as you try it's cool but if you stop or walk it will not go well for you. Your not gonna be kicked out as long as you try and don't give up don't worry about how good others do but so your best


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 23, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> Basically do your best. You run/jog at your own pace. As long as you try it's cool but if you stop or walk it will not go well for you. Your not gonna be kicked out as long as you try and don't give up don't worry about how good others do but so your best



I say the best idea if it's allowed is to motivate each other to keep pushing. Some of us may be training, others not so much. In the end we all have that common goal that we want to reach


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 23, 2016)

We had to do a bunch of mountain climbers yesterday bcuz they couldn't tell if it was us or am bcuz we were there at the same time on Thursday they said they heard certain ppl didn't make way for staff. so plz be on top of your game and respect everyone


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 23, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> We had to do a bunch of mountain climbers yesterday bcuz they couldn't tell if it was us or am bcuz we were there at the same time on Thursday they said they heard certain ppl didn't make way for staff. so plz be on top of your game and respect everyone



No matter what you do you guys are probably going to be punished. It sounds like they're trying to run it like boot camp-lite. So expect a certain amount of shenanigans even if you do everything right...but like melissa said, definitely be on top of your game because if you all really do **** up, I'm sure they have games.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 23, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> No matter what you do you guys are probably going to be punished. It sounds like they're trying to run it like boot camp-lite. So expect a certain amount of shenanigans even if you do everything right...but like melissa said, definitely be on top of your game because if you all really do **** up, I'm sure they have games.


Exactly it is not fun doing a million sets in full uniform heavy boots and hat in the heat so July class be on top of ur **** bcuz first day ppl fainted and it's not even "hot" yet


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 23, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> We had to do a bunch of mountain climbers yesterday bcuz they couldn't tell if it was us or am bcuz we were there at the same time on Thursday they said they heard certain ppl didn't make way for staff. so plz be on top of your game and respect everyone



We had to do a bunch of mountain climbers in the AM class for the same thing.


For those who are waiting to get hired or going through the process, try to start running and staying in shape. You don't want to get caught out of shape at the last minute and now you're struggling in the academy. Just a little tip.


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 23, 2016)

For those waiting to get hired. City council will be holding a hearing on may 3rd about the fire dept taking over all 27 transcare units permanently. If we do get the funding, expect larger classes in the future.

Also I am happy to hear the academy is becoming more strict. There was no team mentality when I was in the academy and it carried over to the streets afterward.


----------



## Joseph taye (Apr 23, 2016)

I know this may sound noobish but anyone know when and where i can sign up for the test? I herd august i herd september and i herd april? Where do i do it and whats the process? Link or anything will help i apricate it thank you


----------



## Medman1117 (Apr 23, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> I know this may sound noobish but anyone know when and where i can sign up for the test? I herd august i herd september and i herd april? Where do i do it and whats the process? Link or anything will help i apricate it thank you


The exam opens in September


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 23, 2016)

Meant to ask this the other day.... Tattoo policies for the academy, would someone be able to give me a brief run down of it?

I have a full length forearm tattoo of my son's name and I would hate myself if I had it removed through the whole laser process


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 23, 2016)

Medman1117 said:


> The exam opens in September



I believe it opens End of August into the end of September


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 23, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Meant to ask this the other day.... Tattoo policies for the academy, would someone be able to give me a brief run down of it?
> 
> I have a full length forearm tattoo of my son's name and I would hate myself if I had it removed through the whole laser process


Don't get anything removed bro, I have multiple tattoos, they don't care. Don't be pulling your sleeves up to show them off, you'll be fine. Haha


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 23, 2016)

What does everyone recommend wearing to the intake interview?


----------



## Medman1117 (Apr 23, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> What does everyone recommend wearing to the intake interview?


Suit nothing, less.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 23, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Don't get anything removed bro, I have multiple tattoos, they don't care. Don't be pulling your sleeves up to show them off, you'll be fine. Haha



Thanks, and I wouldn't have my son's name removed ever... Given the circumstances on why I got it in the first place weren't all that great, it's the only tattoo I regret and am not ashamed to go into detail on why I got it


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 24, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Thanks, and I wouldn't have my son's name removed ever... Given the circumstances on why I got it in the first place weren't all that great, it's the only tattoo I regret and am not ashamed to go into detail on why I got it


Dude they're not gonna ask u to describe what they mean to u. It's not PD. You'll be fine. What's your list number, what test


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 24, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Dude they're not gonna ask u to describe what they mean to u. It's not PD. You'll be fine. What's your list number, what test



Lol I'm just saying. List # 11XX Exam # 5003


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 24, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Lol I'm just saying. List # 11XX Exam # 5003


they don't care about tattoos, just a strict policy about piercings and jewelry absolutely none.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 24, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Lol I'm just saying. List # 11XX Exam # 5003


Investigator tell u you should be in July class?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 24, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Investigator tell u you should be in July class?



Not yet... Fingers crossed though.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 24, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Not yet... Fingers crossed though.


Oh aright cool, if they got to early 900s then you should be good, maybe get up to around to late 1200s, early 1300s


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 24, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Oh aright cool, if they got to early 900s then you should be good, maybe get up to around to late 1200s, early 1300s



With the classes doubled again they probably will get as close to the end as possible. I haven't hidden any information at all. Actually called to make sure that some things were not an issue. Recent accident at work in which no property was damaged and I just had to file a report due to policy.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok I need some input. I'm working on my "resume section" in the packet, but I have noticed I have any more info than space they provide you with.  What do you all suggest? Like I have taken 20-25 training classes over the last five years, I do have the certificates of completion.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 25, 2016)

BTW I'm currently in the academy and for some reason it's longer then past academies our last day of class is July 19th when I calculated it should have been first week of July so idk how that's gonna go for July academy might be pushed till august


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 25, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> BTW I'm currently in the academy and for some reason it's longer then past academies our last day of class is July 19th when I calculated it should have been first week of July so idk how that's gonna go for July academy might be pushed till august


It's 11 weeks total, they say 10, but I just graduated and it was 11 weeks and few days total.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 25, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> BTW I'm currently in the academy and for some reason it's longer then past academies our last day of class is July 19th when I calculated it should have been first week of July so idk how that's gonna go for July academy might be pushed till august


Oh then it is a little longer than my class then. You're probably right, they'll possibly start next class in August. Good luck


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 25, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> It's 11 weeks total, they say 10, but I just graduated and it was 11 weeks and few days total.


Yeah I know that but it's looking more like 12-13 weeks bcuz we started april 18th.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 25, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Yeah I know that but it's looking more like 12-13 weeks bcuz we started april 18th.


Yeah true true


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 25, 2016)

Hang in there!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 25, 2016)

So received a unexpected call from my investigator today. Turns out my name showed up in a police report I now need to explain what happened.... I wasn't even a year old yet....


----------



## nerdinnyc (Apr 25, 2016)

http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/city-ems-system-5-million-boost-article-1.2614083

For those waiting to be hired, more classes or larger classes should be put in the very near future.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do the college transcripts need to be an official copy?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 26, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Do the college transcripts need to be an official copy?



Everything must be originals


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 26, 2016)

Who am I seeing on thursday at medical?


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 26, 2016)

I have disorderly conduct and poss of someone else's licenses and unlicensed operator.... Am I ****ed


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 26, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Everything must be originals


Thank you, I even pulled my driver license report.


----------



## Dot212 (Apr 26, 2016)

My letter tells me what NOT to wear to the medical, but what do i wear? workout clothes, casual, or business?


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 26, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> My letter tells me what NOT to wear to the medical, but what do i wear? workout clothes, casual, or business?


Medical or pat? I think i wore jeans and a t shirt last time i went to medical. I dont really remember


----------



## Dot212 (Apr 26, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Medical or pat? I think i wore jeans and a t shirt last time i went to medical. I dont really remember



Medical. Do you remember how many times your wore a suit? I assume the intake interview is the only time we wear a suit during the process.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 27, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Medical. Do you remember how many times your wore a suit? I assume the intake interview is the only time we wear a suit during the process.


Just the intake interview last time, this time I didnt and no one had an issue


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 27, 2016)

Did anyone submit a copy of their resume along with the paperwork? What about reference letters?


----------



## Clegrow27 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm list # 11x on 6003.. I haven't gotten notified of my medical or psych date. What should I do or should I keep waiting? Kinda freaking out..


----------



## acoustony (Apr 27, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Who am I seeing on thursday at medical?


I still didn't receive my lette


Clegrow27 said:


> I'm list # 11x on 6003.. I haven't gotten notified of my medical or psych date. What should I do or should I keep waiting? Kinda freaking out..


This actually calmed me down I'm a few numbers before you and didn't receive mine yet either. Don't fret this is good news because they probably aren't up to us yet .i called last week and they simply just told me they didn't schedule one for me yet.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 27, 2016)

Word of advice to those who are doing their intakes... Make sure You have EVERYTHING. I recently reached out to my investigator about a Motor Vehicle Incident I was involved in back in late October where I was required to file a police report with the town's law enforcment agency that hadn't had light shed on it til recently. 

I had thought it was not important because this as well as other things have not been filed with the Dept of Motor Vehicles. Do NOT hide ANYTHING from your investigator. They get paid to dig deep into your life and ensure everything on your CPD is correct. Even for minor cases such as mine.


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 27, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I still didn't receive my lette
> 
> This actually calmed me down I'm a few numbers before you and didn't receive mine yet either. Don't fret this is good news because they probably aren't up to us yet .i called last week and they simply just told me they didn't schedule one for me yet.




Hey guys, yeah, I would relax. I'm list number #13X and I literally just had my intake today I'm sure everything will be coming soon for you guys.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 28, 2016)

Just got home from medical and my letter for psych was waiting for me. May 14th


----------



## acoustony (Apr 28, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Just got home from medical and my letter for psych was waiting for me. May 14th


J , how was the medical man?


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 28, 2016)

acoustony said:


> J , how was the medical man?


Long but simple. Small group too. Only 21 of us


----------



## emsc (Apr 28, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Long but simple. Small group too. Only 21 of us


When I did it not that long ago it it was only 10 of us. 21 is big!!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 28, 2016)

emsc said:


> When I did it not that long ago it it was only 10 of us. 21 is big!!



Not really. Over 30 for mine


----------



## acoustony (Apr 28, 2016)

Just got my psych letter , may 14.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 28, 2016)

What exam and list numbers are you guys going for psych may 14, and when did You start the process


----------



## RUMCEMT (Apr 29, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Yeah I know that but it's looking more like 12-13 weeks bcuz we started april 18th.


Yeah they said it would be longer for your class.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 29, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Just got my psych letter , may 14.


See you there


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 29, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Just the intake interview last time, this time I didnt and no one had an issue



What it the interview like?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 29, 2016)

RUMCEMT said:


> Yeah they said it would be longer for your class.


do u know why? doesn't seem like we're doing anything different then past classes?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 29, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> do u know why? doesn't seem like we're doing anything different then past classes?


Probably because u have 60 more people than our class. Need more time to get the info, or whatever. Next class gonna start early August I guess


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey quick question for those who are in better shape than me. Which is probably everyone here.... Any advice for being able to improve my insurance for cardio. My lungs aren't as good as they used to be back when I was a senior in high school. 

With the limited amount of hours I get with my current retail job I have a lot of spare time that I spend in the gym and just can't seem to make it pass half a mile without having to stop and I really want to be in the best shape possible for the Academy. 

List# 11XX
Exam# 5003


----------



## Stavie670 (Apr 29, 2016)

What is the psych like?


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 29, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Hey quick question for those who are in better shape than me. Which is probably everyone here.... Any advice for being able to improve my insurance for cardio. My lungs aren't as good as they used to be back when I was a senior in high school.
> 
> With the limited amount of hours I get with my current retail job I have a lot of spare time that I spend in the gym and just can't seem to make it pass half a mile without having to stop and I really want to be in the best shape possible for the Academy.
> 
> ...



I dont know how you are running but maybe try a slower pace? I dont know if you are going too fast but if you are at an all out sprint then you wont be able to keep that pace for long. Also make sure you are running with good shoes. Running shoes should be replaced often imo. Better not to risk an injury. Also another thing I can say is f*cking push when you get tired. If you keep giving up once you get tired you wont make progress


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 29, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> My letter tells me what NOT to wear to the medical, but what do i wear? workout clothes, casual, or business?



Wear anything other than what it tells you not to wear.  I wore jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 29, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I dont know how you are running but maybe try a slower pace? I dont know if you are going too fast but if you are at an all out sprint then you wont be able to keep that pace for long. Also make sure you are running with good shoes. Running shoes should be replaced often imo. Better not to risk an injury. Also another thing I can say is f*cking push when you get tired. If you keep giving up once you get tired you wont make progress



6 mph pace, find it easy for the first third of a mile. Push myself to half and I just can't breathe anymore (asthmatic), incline at 1.0 Just to be easier on my joints overall And I always replace my running shoes often. I appreciate the advice though. Maybe I'll drop down to a 5 mph pace and try and push myself to a 6. I have a few months to do this anyways


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

One of the instructors said they are trying to make all the upcoming future academies even longer and that they're debating on college credit requirements for ems and fire academy now meeting is next week


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> 6 mph pace, find it easy for the first third of a mile. Push myself to half and I just can't breathe anymore (asthmatic), incline at 1.0 Just to be easier on my joints overall And I always replace my running shoes often. I appreciate the advice though. Maybe I'll drop down to a 5 mph pace and try and push myself to a 6. I have a few months to do this anyways


Def get outside running on a treadmill is nothing like running outside I thought I was in pretty decent shape until we started PT in the academy running there is nothing like running on a treadmill and that I had no problem with. You cant stop running in the academy they scream at you and ur fellow brothers and sisters hold plank positions until everyone is done. also they put the weakest runners in front, so def start running outside u don't wanna be the guy fainting the first day


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Def get outside running on a treadmill is nothing like running outside I thought I was in pretty decent shape until we started PT in the academy running there is nothing like running on a treadmill and that I had no problem with. You cant stop running in the academy they scream at you and ur fellow brothers and sisters hold plank positions until everyone is done. also they put the weakest runners in front, so def start running outside u don't wanna be the guy fainting the first day



Lol appreciate it a lot, and I wouldn't faint. I would just keep pushing myself to the end, go home then pass out


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 30, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Lol appreciate it a lot, and I wouldn't faint. I would just keep pushing myself to the end, go home then pass out



Ride a bike or swim to work up your cardio. But I agree theres no point in running on a hamster wheel. Go outside


----------



## SIemt (Apr 30, 2016)

How long after your intake interview did anyone have to wait to get a letter for the psych/medical?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> One of the instructors said they are trying to make all the upcoming future academies even longer and that they're debating on college credit requirements for ems and fire academy now meeting is next week


There's no way they'll put having college credits to get on Ems or fire, they just took the college credits requirement away from fire so they could boost the amount of minorities as firefighters. Now you only need 6 months work experience. Ridiculous.


----------



## Str8dope (Apr 30, 2016)

I need a quick answer guys im about to go to the PAT but I had a few beers last night to celebrate my brothers bday. will that be an issue on the piss test? if so i guess i will need a new date. let me know ASAP what you guys think.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 30, 2016)

SIemt said:


> How long after your intake interview did anyone have to wait to get a letter for the psych/medical?



Maybe a week or 2?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> There's no way they'll put having college credits to get on Ems or fire, they just took the college credits requirement away from fire so they could boost the amount of minorities as firefighters. Now you only need 6 months work experience. Ridiculous.


You would think but it's causing a lot of backlash search on fb search fdny college credits and it's trending. I screenshotted it below apparently she's the head honcho in charge of determining those kind of things


----------



## USMCTom (Apr 30, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> I need a quick answer guys im about to go to the PAT but I had a few beers last night to celebrate my brothers bday. will that be an issue on the piss test? if so i guess i will need a new date. let me know ASAP what you guys think.



Don't sweat it. they specifically tell you there's nothing against you having drank the night before. you're a private civilian, disclose it on the form you fill out.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> You would think but it's causing a lot of backlash search on fb search fdny college credits and it's trending. I screenshotted it below apparently she's the head honcho in charge of determining those kind of things


Hhmmmm, very intriguing haha well see. But I doubt it, t would go against everything the fdny is looking to do nowadays. More minorities, that's the reason they changed It from 15 credits to 6 months work experience. And filling out incomplete applications for minorities and things like that. Would be nice because it would weed people out.


----------



## Jimazz (Apr 30, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Hhmmmm, very intriguing haha well see. But I doubt it, t would go against everything the fdny is looking to do nowadays. More minorities, that's the reason they changed It from 15 credits to 6 months work experience. And filling out incomplete applications for minorities and things like that. Would be nice because it would weed people out.



Id be cool with a credit req. equivalent to PD


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Id be cool with a credit req. equivalent to PD


Fdny wouldn't get what they want then


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey guys I was wondering something. I have two questions from PAT

The morning of I had a Naproxen(Aleve). I also had some the day before. I take it because I broke my foot a few months ago and I take it to help with the inflammation. I here that Naproxen can be a false positive for Marijuana. I put under medicine that I took Aleve Within The Last 72 hours, but I'm wondering if this will effect me in anyway?

Also, I have to re take my PAT. Will I take another drug test or will they still send in the one I took today.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Hey guys I was wondering something. I have two questions from PAT
> 
> The morning of I had a Naproxen(Aleve). I also had some the day before. I take it because I broke my foot a few months ago and I take it to help with the inflammation. I here that Naproxen can be a false positive for Marijuana. I put under medicine that I took Aleve Within The Last 72 hours, but I'm wondering if this will effect me in anyway?
> 
> Also, I have to re take my PAT. Will I take another drug test or will they still send in the one I took today.


You have to retake? Meaning you postponed or failed PAT? as for meds is it prescribed ? I took ibuprofen and wrote that on sheet and was fine if yours is prescribed you would just show them prescription.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> You have to retake? Meaning you postponed or failed PAT? as for meds is it prescribed ? I took ibuprofen and wrote that on sheet and was fine if yours is prescribed you would just show them prescription.



No its not Prescribed it is over the counter Aleve. And I unfortunately failed. Need to get in better shape.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> No its not Prescribed it is over the counter Aleve. And I unfortunately failed. Need to get in better shape.


Oh okay you will be fine, ok well now u know better for next time and you'll have plenty of time to prepare for it, it's mind over matter when your body is telling you to stop keep pushing did u prepare at all for it?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> No its not Prescribed it is over the counter Aleve. And I unfortunately failed. Need to get in better shape.


I think it's a 3-6 month wait before you're allowed a retest and if u fail that then you're done. So get to a gym and change eating habits if that's an issue PM for any advice I've been thru it all and currently in academy I can give u gym/dieting pointers


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Oh okay you will be fine, ok well now u know better for next time and you'll have plenty of time to prepare for it, it's mind over matter when your body is telling you to stop keep pushing did u prepare at all for it?



Oh okay thanks. I was just worried since it was a high dosage. I have never smoked Marijuana in my life it would be crazy to get disqualified because my medicine was mistaken for it. I did practice a bit on the stair climb. I have been lifting weights as well. What got me was the 40 pound vest. Without the vest I am fine. I'm going to start practicing the stair master while holding some weights.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> I think it's a 3-6 month wait before you're allowed a retest and if u fail that then you're done. So get to a gym and change eating habits if that's an issue PM for any advice I've been thru it all and currently in academy I can give u gym/dieting pointers



Yeah they told me it would be about that long. Which is good because I can get myself back into good shape. Thank you though! I appreciate it. If I need any help I will send you a message. Going to change around my diet this week try to cut on some carbs.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

Advice for those who will receive a call for a job in the futute. Take the AM class.
One of the instructors has told us that am classes always does better and that am class seems to havemore fun and is a tighter group. A few people from pm class now, wants to go to am


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Apr 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Advice for those who will receive a call for a job in the futute. Take the AM class.
> One of the instructors has told us that am classes always does better and that am class seems to havemore fun and is a tighter group. A few people from pm class now, wants to go to am


Lol and we hear the same in PM class saying our grades are much higher than am and u guys had a bunch even fail cpr and the DI's always ragging on am class saying your formation still sucks no disrespect just saying what we're told.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol and we hear the same in PM class saying our grades are much higher than am and u guys had a bunch even fail cpr and the DI's always ragging on am class saying your formation still sucks no disrespect just saying what we're told.



Idk, we're in formations before di's even come out. i think 3 failed cpr though... funny, one was a medic.. lmfao.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Advice for those who will receive a call for a job in the futute. Take the AM class.
> One of the instructors has told us that am classes always does better and that am class seems to havemore fun and is a tighter group. A few people from pm class now, wants to go to am


Told u guys this lol. It's true, for some reason dudes are more squared away. TAKE AM CLASS!!!!!! INSTRUCTORS ARE AMAZING


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol and we hear the same in PM class saying our grades are much higher than am and u guys had a bunch even fail cpr and the DI's always ragging on am class saying your formation still sucks no disrespect just saying what we're told.


People failed cpr? Lol wow


----------



## FDNYEMT (Apr 30, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Told u guys this lol. It's true, for some reason dudes are more squared away. TAKE AM CLASS!!!!!! INSTRUCTORS ARE AMAZING


Who were your instructors?
Its different almost everyday for us.
Ive had, marrone, zachariaz, finneran, bey, digasto (idk how to spell his name...) 
all who are very knowledgeable, hilarious, and VERY passionate about being a teacher and being an emt/medic


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Apr 30, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Who were your instructors?
> Its different almost everyday for us.
> Ive had, marrone, zachariaz, finneran, bey, digasto (idk how to spell his name...)
> all who are very knowledgeable, hilarious, and VERY passionate about being a teacher and being an emt/medic


Same exact guys lol not marrone. We had instructor schaal, who passed away in middle of our academy. Dude was good too. Yeah man d'agosto is a funny dude, smart guy. Zacariaz very passionate, good at what he does. You guys will do well


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 30, 2016)

Alatus said:


> No its not Prescribed it is over the counter Aleve. And I unfortunately failed. Need to get in better shape.


Get a weight vest, I bought one and it helped a lot. Good luck


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (May 1, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> What is the psych like?


LONG day. 600 or so questions. I was done in 2-3 hours


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (May 1, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> What it the interview like?


It's not really an interview. We just meet our investigators and go over all our paperwork


----------



## Dot212 (May 1, 2016)

I don't want to change the subject of this forum but does anyone know how the medic upgrade program works in regards to the 3 years you agree to be a medic for FDNY? What if you pass the fire test and your 3 years isn't up? Can you still move over to fire?


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 1, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I don't want to change the subject of this forum but does anyone know how the medic upgrade program works in regards to the 3 years you agree to be a medic for FDNY? What if you pass the fire test and your 3 years isn't up? Can you still move over to fire?




They pay for medical school pretty mucheap, if you agree to work for at least 3 years. But if you opt out any time before the 3 years, you are subject to pay. 

Example: if you work 1 year, you pay 2/3 of the cost.
 How much is it? I do not know.


----------



## Dot212 (May 1, 2016)

mattchew said:


> They pay for medical school pretty mucheap, if you agree to work for at least 3 years. But if you opt out any time before the 3 years, you are subject to pay.
> 
> Example: if you work 1 year, you pay 2/3 of the cost.
> How much is it? I do not know.


Thank you Sir! I appreciate it.


----------



## Str8dope (May 2, 2016)

So i rescheduled my PAT smh. How long do you guys think ill have to wait for a date?


----------



## Jimazz (May 2, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> So i rescheduled my PAT smh. How long do you guys think ill have to wait for a date?


Months.... You should have gone


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 2, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> So i rescheduled my PAT smh. How long do you guys think ill have to wait for a date?



You've got a long way to go now my friend. Better start training now now that you have some time. Go to your gym and set the stairmaster at 71 steps a minute if you're not using a weighted vest or holding any weights while you do it. The stair master determines if you go on to the following step.


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 2, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> So i rescheduled my PAT smh. How long do you guys think ill have to wait for a date?


Considering there are 1375 candidates for exam 6003, you could be six months to a year. dont mean to be nosey but why not?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 2, 2016)

Anybody towards the end of exam 5003 hear anything from investigator about being in the running for next class in late July/early August.? I know it's early but should be last class to make it in before the promotional. Best of luck to you.


----------



## SIemt (May 2, 2016)

Hey guys so I was Per Diem at a transport company since last summer. I have not picked up a shift for the past 3 months there because they hired a bunch of part timers and would not accept shift request as easy as before, I had my other job to worry about, I volunteered EMS and had school. I got a letter today that I have to return my stuff so I guess they fired me. This happened to a few other Per Diem guys today too. Went from working every week last summer and fall to not being able to get a shift. Would this be a big deal to tell my interviewer at my intake on Thursday? Im planning on telling them anyway but I'm hoping its not a big deal since I did'nt get fired due to misconduct or anything like that.


----------



## SIEMTB (May 2, 2016)

So I was only able to just mail in my two documents my investigator requested of me after I left my intake on Wednesday. It's been 6 days since my intake and she probably won't have my documents until Friday and if it takes any longer to go through the mail, then Monday. 

I'm afraid of being DQ'd for not providing documents. If she gets it by Monday the latest, then it's about 11 days post intake. Did I wait too long to mail them in? I couldn't get my last document until today when my current bosses returned from vacation and they'll be in the mail tomorrow morning/afternoon.


----------



## SIEMTB (May 2, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Hey guys so I was Per Diem at a transport company since last summer. I have not picked up a shift for the past 3 months there because they hired a bunch of part timers and would not accept shift request as easy as before, I had my other job to worry about, I volunteered EMS and had school. I got a letter today that I have to return my stuff so I guess they fired me. This happened to a few other Per Diem guys today too. Went from working every week last summer and fall to not being able to get a shift. Would this be a big deal to tell my interviewer at my intake on Thursday? Im planning on telling them anyway but I'm hoping its not a big deal since I did'nt get fired due to misconduct or anything like that.



Shouldn't be a problem but they'll probably require documentation stating why you were let go proving it wasn't for misconduct or anything of that nature.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone know the number to call so I can schedule retaking my PAT?


----------



## SIEMTB (May 3, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Does anyone know the number to call so I can schedule retaking my PAT?



You don't call them to reschedule. You have to send them an email stating your list number, exam number, name and reasoning as to why you chose to reschedule. I forgot the exact email but it was something along the lines of:

CID@fdny or something.

Call 1(718)-999-2169 to get the email. That's the candidate investigation bureau.

My advice would be to not reschedule and just take it. If you choose to reschedule. You're looking at waiting months, possibly a year to retake it. Not a good idea.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (May 3, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> You don't call them to reschedule. You have to send them an email stating your list number, exam number, name and reasoning as to why you chose to reschedule. I forgot the exact email but it was something along the lines of:
> 
> CID@fdny or something.
> 
> ...



Not rescheduling. I failed it and need to schedule my second attempt.


----------



## SIEMTB (May 3, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Not rescheduling. I failed it and need to schedule my second attempt.



I think you have to wait 6 months for a failure. I'm not 100% sure though. Call that number I gave you and ask. Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (May 3, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I think you have to wait 6 months for a failure. I'm not 100% sure though. Call that number I gave you and ask. Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.



I called they said anywhere from 3 to 6 months and to send in an email. Thank you for the info


----------



## mlbfdny (May 3, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I still didn't receive my lette
> 
> This actually calmed me down I'm a few numbers before you and didn't receive mine yet either. Don't fret this is good news because they probably aren't up to us yet .i called last week and they simply just told me they didn't schedule one for me yet.


Did you guys get your medical letter yet? I'm list #250 and have yet to receive anything in the mail about the medical. Im anxious as hell since I want to keep the ball rolling. I have been calling my investigator multiple times a day almost every day and he NEVER picks up his phone. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## JohnB151 (May 3, 2016)

acoustony said:


> That's sick man. I'm crossing my fingers I get my medical soon. I'm in the low 100's. What's your list number?


My list # is 15** exam 5003. Im just waiting for a call after 1 appt i have to go to. Im officially medically cleared.


----------



## JohnB151 (May 3, 2016)

Exam 5003 is on the doorstep of the July class.  If ur in that exam dont ****up and youll be in july. *tip to those who go for the medical..tell the doctor EVERYTHING.  If u fail to omitt something.. They will find out and u will be disqualified.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 3, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Exam 5003 is on the doorstep of the July class.  If ur in that exam dont ****up and youll be in july. *tip to those who go for the medical..tell the doctor EVERYTHING.  If u fail to omitt something.. They will find out and u will be disqualified.


Whatsup man. Your investigator say you should be good for the next class being that you're very close to the last number in the exam. Thanks dude


----------



## EMTguy94 (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys, does anyone know what happens during the intake, medical, and psych? Just trying to get an idea of what goes on so i can mentally prepare. Thanks guys!!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 3, 2016)

EMTguy94 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know what happens during the intake, medical, and psych? Just trying to get an idea of what goes on so i can mentally prepare. Thanks guys!!



Intake they go over your CPD forms, ensure you have everything that was requested. To be more prepared if you know you've been in any motor vehicle accidents, traffic tickets, etc. Bring notarized statements describing what happened.

Psych, about 600 True or False Questions of random crap.... One of the questions said "I'm satisfied with my sex life" or "I want to be a florist"

Medical is basically an very in-depth physical of your overall health. Making sure ALL your body systems function properly (not your reproductive system obviously). Blood work, another drug test, sight, hearing, pulmonary exam which I have to say I hated the most and finally you see a doctor who tells you if you're medically qualified or not. Usually your put on the reserve list of you weigh too much like myself and some others from my list #. Don't stress it bro. If you're overweight now and you think that's your biggest issue. There's a solution to that. Intense dieting and excercise.... Try the Atkins 20 Diet with Intense Cardio Excercise for 2 hours a day for 5 days a week. It did wonders for me


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 3, 2016)

So random question and I know this makes me sound like a HUGE creep. However I am looking for a few like minded individuals who are looking to get in shape for the Academy. I'd rather work with people who share a common goal so that we can motivate each other to succeed before the Academy.  PM me if you're interested.

Preferrably I would like to meet individuals in the Southern Westchester area. because I don't drive.


----------



## Jimazz (May 4, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Did you guys get your medical letter yet? I'm list #250 and have yet to receive anything in the mail about the medical. Im anxious as hell since I want to keep the ball rolling. I have been calling my investigator multiple times a day almost every day and he NEVER picks up his phone. Anyone else have this issue?


I would say stop doing that....they will contact you when they are ready for you to go to medical. Your investigator has alot of candidates to deal with, not just you


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 4, 2016)

Can you be disqualified if you have a hearing impairment? I've had it my whole life caused by birth, I was pruchased hearing aids four years ago, but couldn't get use to wearing them no matter what I did.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 4, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I would say stop doing that....they will contact you when they are ready for you to go to medical. Your investigator has alot of candidates to deal with, not just you



Patience bro. They have to finish out list #5003. Medical is done through BHS as well so calling your investigator because you haven't received a letter for medical yet is not going to accomplish much of anything.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 4, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So random question and I know this makes me sound like a HUGE creep. However I am looking for a few like minded individuals who are looking to get in shape for the Academy. I'd rather work with people who share a common goal so that we can motivate each other to succeed before the Academy.  PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Preferrably I would like to meet individuals in the Southern Westchester area. because I don't drive.


I wouldn't worry about this man. It's not the fire academy. Run a little bit every week. It's not hard. You can't get kicked out of the Academy for anything to do with your physical aspect of the academy. Worry about the books, start studying.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 4, 2016)

6003, sit tight, you're most likely not gonna be touched until December/January. This class doesn't graduate until the end of July. Next class will start early August, and if that class goes 13 weeks like this class which it should, next class won't be in until early December the earliest. So sit tight, this is the way it goes. They hurry you up to get your stuff In and then u wait for multiple months. "Hurry up and wait". Good luck


----------



## SIEMTB (May 4, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Did you guys get your medical letter yet? I'm list #250 and have yet to receive anything in the mail about the medical. Im anxious as hell since I want to keep the ball rolling. I have been calling my investigator multiple times a day almost every day and he NEVER picks up his phone. Anyone else have this issue?



I wouldn't do that. Patience is the game. You don't want to annoy your investigator. You're not his only candidate. He probably has dozens of other candidates spaced out with fire and EMS.

Also, keep in my most people below you from list number 100 to 250 haven't got their medical yet, such as myself with list number 13X. Just keep that in mind. Patience my friend.


----------



## Str8dope (May 4, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Considering there are 1375 candidates for exam 6003, you could be six months to a year. dont mean to be nosey but why not?




Was drinking a little the night befor so i didnt want it to show up in the test got a little nervous


----------



## mlbfdny (May 4, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I wouldn't do that. Patience is the game. You don't want to annoy your investigator. You're not his only candidate. He probably has dozens of other candidates spaced out with fire and EMS.
> 
> Also, keep in my most people below you from list number 100 to 250 haven't got their medical yet, such as myself with list number 13X. Just keep that in mind. Patience my friend.


Thanks man, yeah I mean its not like he knows it is me calling, once every couple of times of me calling I will leave a voice mail but not often so then it does not seem as if I am hounding the poor guy. The main reason for me calling a lot is because during intake, the only thing I had missing was my money order for finger print ID, left it at home by accident. So I am just trying to get the finger print done asap. Sounds good though I will slow down with the calls lol


----------



## SIEMTB (May 4, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Was drinking a little the night befor so i didnt want it to show up in the test got a little nervous



But they told you alcohol is reasonable quantities was okay as long as you disclosed the day of the test. They just wanted to make sure you didn't come into the test drunk. 

1-3 drinks wouldn't have made a difference


----------



## adamNYC (May 4, 2016)

List number 800ish just got the PAT exam date a few days ago for late this month of May.

Stair training!!!!!!!


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 5, 2016)

How long does the intake interview take?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 5, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> How long does the intake interview take?



Depending on how many people are scheduled that day. I would say anywhere between 3-6 hours. They'll call you over one by one as you walk in to make copies of all the documents you're asked to bring (Diploma EMT Card, CPR Card, SS# Card, State ID, etc) you'll wait for them to go through everyone. Then they just review the paperwork with you to ensure that everything is filled out correctly or answer some questions you have about the CPD form, then you go upstairs, at random each CPD packet is handed to an investigator. Then you wait a few before your investigator is ready to speak with you and go over your paperwork another time before you are on your way. At the end of your intake they will tell you if they need anything else from you. My advice, if you know about any tickets or accidents that show up on your driving record. Have a notarized statement for each prepared for your investigator. If you do not disclose any of this information, you can be disqualified for failure to disclose... Unless your record is sealed, don't hide anything.


----------



## Mikef19 (May 5, 2016)

Go to the DMV website and get a printout of your drivers abstract. That will make things a lot easier when it comes to all of that. Also, hit the social security office to get your detailed earnings statement for as long as you have worked. I was older than most when I went through this, so I had a bunch of jobs since I was in high school, and I almost forgot one on the application. Good luck, I'm sure I'll see some of you in the Bronx.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 5, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Go to the DMV website and get a printout of your drivers abstract. That will make things a lot easier when it comes to all of that. Also, hit the social security office to get your detailed earnings statement for as long as you have worked. I was older than most when I went through this, so I had a bunch of jobs since I was in high school, and I almost forgot one on the application. Good luck, I'm sure I'll see some of you in the Bronx.


Whatsup bro, they send u and the other medic out to the Bronx? Is that what u wantes


----------



## Mikef19 (May 5, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Whatsup bro, they send u and the other medic out to the Bronx? Is that what u wantes



Yea, we both went there. I wanted Queens, to avoid the toll, but had a feeling we'd both end up there after the transcare shutdown. It's been cool so far, good people at my station.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 6, 2016)

heard from instructor instead of the bronx a bunch of us are going to queens that he just heard that today


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 6, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> heard from instructor instead of the bronx a bunch of us are going to queens that he just heard that today


A lot of people from last class already have transfers in to queens/Brooklyn, you guys will most likely be filling their spots in the Bronx since they have seniority over you. Got a long way to go until those assignments get figured out. Did you guys fill out "dream sheet" yet?


----------



## mlbfdny (May 6, 2016)

At the medical do they drug test you via blood or urine like at the PAT? just wondering because I was hanging with my close friends and they were smoking, i know for urine second hand can show up depending on your metabolism.


----------



## Dot212 (May 6, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> At the medical do they drug test you via blood or urine like at the PAT? just wondering because I was hanging with my close friends and they were smoking, i know for urine second hand can show up depending on your metabolism.


They do blood and urine


----------



## SIemt (May 6, 2016)

I hope these investigators check out their emails more than their phones lol


----------



## acoustony (May 6, 2016)

Just got my medical letter... Medical is the 17th and psych is the 14th.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 6, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Just got my medical letter... Medical is the 17th and psych is the 14th.


When was your intake, what's your list number. Thanks bro


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 7, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> A lot of people from last class already have transfers in to queens/Brooklyn, you guys will most likely be filling their spots in the Bronx since they have seniority over you. Got a long way to go until those assignments get figured out. Did you guys fill out "dream sheet" yet?


Not yet we only filled out a form for rotations


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 7, 2016)

I went yesterday for my intake and my investigator told me I was missing page 12, gave me a copy of what she had. It's part of my employment history, but when I look over all my jobs listed every job is listed on their paper from social security. She also gave me a blank CDP packet. She told me to fill out page 12 and return it. But I'm not sure what I'm missing in my past employment history be all my jobs are listed. Looking for input on this.


----------



## njp5178 (May 8, 2016)

Have people on list 6003 received physical dates yet? I just moved my address and just making sure I didn't miss it in the mail. I'm in the 900s.


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 8, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I went yesterday for my intake and my investigator told me I was missing page 12, gave me a copy of what she had. It's part of my employment history, but when I look over all my jobs listed every job is listed on their paper from social security. She also gave me a blank CDP packet. She told me to fill out page 12 and return it. But I'm not sure what I'm missing in my past employment history be all my jobs are listed. Looking for input on this.



You must put in N/A. Check the instructions for filling out the CPD. Every page must be completed, if it's not applicable, put in N/A


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 8, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Have people on list 6003 received physical dates yet? I just moved my address and just making sure I didn't miss it in the mail. I'm in the 900s.



Your list number is so far back. Contact Metrotech or DCAS (i forget which) and update them on the address change. I believe the furthest they got for PATs on your exam # is the early 400s.


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 8, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> You must put in N/A. Check the instructions for filling out the CPD. Every page must be completed, if it's not applicable, put in N/A


I actually found my missing page yesterday, ugh.


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Your list number is so far back. Contact Metrotech or DCAS (i forget which) and update them on the address change. I believe the furthest they got for PATs on your exam # is the early 400s.


 I'm early 500 and took my PAT April 17, just went this past Friday for my intake as well.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 8, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I'm early 500 and took my PAT April 17, just went this past Friday for my intake as well.



Thanks for the update. Long story short they need to update somebody before their PAT letter comes in


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Thanks for the update. Long story short they need to update somebody before their PAT letter comes in


I heard another candidate ask their investigator what his( list #420ish) chances were to be in July's academy and he to,d him it was likely but they were processing us best as they can. I than asked my investigator but she didn't answer me.


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 8, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I heard another candidate ask their investigator what his( list #420ish) chances were to be in July's academy and he to,d him it was likely but they were processing us best as they can. I than asked my investigator but she didn't answer me.



That won't happen. over 600 people left on #5003. They'll BARELY clear 5003 for july at best.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 8, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I heard another candidate ask their investigator what his( list #420ish) chances were to be in July's academy and he to,d him it was likely but they were processing us best as they can. I than asked my investigator but she didn't answer me.


 They will get as CLOSE as possible to clearing Exam 5003 with the July Academy. you're most likely looking at the academy after that.


----------



## Stavie670 (May 10, 2016)

Anyone get there medical/pysch dates yet for 6003?

My list number is #3xx just got finished with my intake a week ago


----------



## emsc (May 11, 2016)

Hey guys in the academy now......what's the PT like?


----------



## Joseph taye (May 11, 2016)

Does any one know what the weight/height scale is for fdny. Or have an idea what is a good weight for them? Im 5 "8 btw 192 lbs


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> Hey guys in the academy now......what's the PT like?


Bootcamp style pt, lots of pushups, mountain climbers, jumping jacks, burpees, running, suicide runs up and down hills in all weather lol was not fun in the pouring rain with mud and leafs everywhere very slippery. and we do weight stuff with 20 pound weights and then lifts and carries


----------



## USMCTom (May 11, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Bootcamp style pt, lots of pushups, mountain climbers, jumping jacks, burpees, running, suicide runs up and down hills in all weather lol was not fun in the pouring rain with mud and leafs everywhere very slippery. and we do weight stuff with 20 pound weights and then lifts and carries



This is great news...glad to hear they're going to push us. Builds camaraderie and will make the EMS corps hitting the streets motivated, in shape, and more of a team mentality.


----------



## NyEMT86 (May 11, 2016)

I went into metro tech today for intake. List number 54X from exam 6003. Anyone else there today?


----------



## emsc (May 11, 2016)

How much running? Like what would you say a good amount of running should you be able to do, to not have a very difficult time before starting? Like a mile?


----------



## Mikef19 (May 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> How much running? Like what would you say a good amount of running should you be able to do, to not have a very difficult time before starting? Like a mile?



Well more than that. You're gonna do a timed run at the beginning which is a mile and a half. Only goes up from there. Some days it's just laps around the parade field, some days it's the run to nowhere, which is usually around 45 minutes around the base. Do lots of running to get ready.


----------



## Jimazz (May 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> How much running? Like what would you say a good amount of running should you be able to do, to not have a very difficult time before starting? Like a mile?



I dont know for sure how much running you do but maybe run 4-6 miles 2x a week without stopping. You would probably be in good shape for the academy compared to others. Thats not alot but its a good amount


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 11, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Does any one know what the weight/height scale is for fdny. Or have an idea what is a good weight for them? Im 5 "8 btw 192 lbs


 Bro you should be fine, I'm 5'10" and I had to drop down to 201.6. If you want to play it safe just start exercising a bit more and choose healthier eating options. I only recommend the atkins diet to those who need to lose more than 20 lbs in a month, which was really difficult for me.


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 12, 2016)

#AlphaSquad


----------



## Joseph taye (May 12, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Bro you should be fine, I'm 5'10" and I had to drop down to 201.6. If you want to play it safe just start exercising a bit more and choose healthier eating options. I only recommend the atkins diet to those who need to lose more than 20 lbs in a month, which was really difficult for me.


Thanks bro because my bmi is telling me i gotta be at 158 but i hope im good for the medical


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 12, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Thanks bro because my bmi is telling me i gotta be at 158 but i hope im good for the medical



They usually don't push for a healthy weight. They let it slide with over weight depending on your case. If they ask you to lose the weight don't question it. Just make it happen.


----------



## Conditionsboss (May 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> #AlphaSquad


You already know, you heard Zach today, A Squad second to none OORAH!


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 12, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> You already know, you heard Zach today, A Squad second to none OORAH!



You're in alpha??? :O


----------



## Conditionsboss (May 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You're in alpha??? :O


Yeah man


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 12, 2016)

Conditionsboss said:


> Yeah man


 Who are you


----------



## Conditionsboss (May 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Who are you


when we did meet and great yesterday I said I ride motorcycles


----------



## Xerjak (May 12, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Who are you


Also in Alpha myself... alpha dogs


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 13, 2016)

#Bravocompany lol I love pm class and instructor troisi. Got a 99 on the final today


----------



## FDNY402 (May 13, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have a quick question for everyone in the current Academy (April). When are you guys Scedualed to take the state exam? Is it May 19th? I'm just curious because I wonder if it coincides with the state scedual. I cant post a link in this form because im new, otherwise id show you guys


Also, I saw in an earlier post Melissa you said you graduate on July 19, doesn't that mean there is no "July" academy? Wouldn't they need a few weeks to set up? I only ask because im 998 on 5003, so you guys know how close I am . Also congrats on the 99!!! Can you send ne your notes in a few months lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 13, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a quick question for everyone in the current Academy (April). When are you guys Scedualed to take the state exam? Is it May 19th? I'm just curious because I wonder if it coincides with the state scedual. I cant post a link in this form because im new, otherwise id show you guys
> 
> 
> Also, I saw in an earlier post Melissa you said you graduate on July 19, doesn't that mean there is no "July" academy? Wouldn't they need a few weeks to set up? I only ask because im 998 on 5003, so you guys know how close I am . Also congrats on the 99!!! Can you send ne your notes in a few months lol


Unfortunately we don't take state until June 19 which sucks bcuz that's a month from now and I wish it was sooner bcuz everything is fresh in our heads. Our state practicals are next week which doesn't make any sense. I never studied at home never had time bcuz I get home close to 1am all I did was go to study group I went in forgetting everything so you'll be fine just pay attention and go to study groups troisi will do anything in his power to help someone struggling so I recommend pm class trust me. No one failed and we had highest grades for finals and as for graduation we don't know dates yet all we know is last day of class is July 19th so graduation is probably a day or 2 after. Yeah idk about July academy seems like earliest it could be is early august. I honestly wish class wasn't so big it's so hard to practice skills bcuz it's 90 of us


----------



## FDNY402 (May 13, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Unfortunately we don't take state until June 19 which sucks bcuz that's a month from now and I wish it was sooner bcuz everything is fresh in our heads. Our state practicals are next week which doesn't make any sense. I never studied at home never had time bcuz I get home close to 1am all I did was go to study group I went in forgetting everything so you'll be fine just pay attention and go to study groups troisi will do anything in his power to help someone struggling so I recommend pm class trust me. No one failed and we had highest grades for finals and as for graduation we don't know dates yet all we know is last day of class is July 19th so graduation is probably a day or 2 after. Yeah idk about July academy seems like earliest it could be is early august. I honestly wish class wasn't so big it's so hard to practice skills bcuz it's 90 of us



Thank you for the reply. So the answer is no, the academy does not coincide with the state scedual, the june test is on the 16th. This is a bumer to me, I wanted to know when I was going to take it lol. Thanks again for the reply and good luck with your career. As for everyone awaiting the next academy ill keep you posted if I hear of a possible date for the July academy. All thou I belive we should be calling it the August academy.


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a quick question for everyone in the current Academy (April). When are you guys Scedualed to take the state exam? Is it May 19th? I'm just curious because I wonder if it coincides with the state scedual. I cant post a link in this form because im new, otherwise id show you guys
> 
> 
> Also, I saw in an earlier post Melissa you said you graduate on July 19, doesn't that mean there is no "July" academy? Wouldn't they need a few weeks to set up? I only ask because im 998 on 5003, so you guys know how close I am . Also congrats on the 99!!! Can you send ne your notes in a few months lol


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2016)

Heyy so I'm list number 945 and my EMT cert expires July 31st..... is that going to be a problem since the academy is a refresher anyways???


----------



## FDNY402 (May 13, 2016)

I dont think it will be a problem, but recommend asking your investigator.  I dont know anything about the academy, but I do know that your card gets refreshed during it. Let us know what your investigator says


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I dont think it will be a problem, but recommend asking your investigator.  I dont know anything about the academy, but I do know that your card gets refreshed during it. Let us know what your investigator says


Do you think weel make the next class?


----------



## FDNY402 (May 13, 2016)

Absolutely. They made it up to low 900s for April. Look back and read the form its EXTREAMLY helpful. I wish I knew about this throughout my process. Theres alot of good stuff in here.


----------



## Fernando (May 13, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Absolutely. They made it up to low 900s for April. Look back and read the form its EXTREAMLY helpful. I wish I knew about this throughout my process. Theres alot of good stuff in here.


Wow awesome u have no idea what a relief that is I've been asking out so much since my cert is about to expire


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 13, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Heyy so I'm list number 945 and my EMT cert expires July 31st..... is that going to be a problem since the academy is a refresher anyways???



You'll most likely have to recertifiy. Because you'll need to be an emt during the academy.


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 13, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Heyy so I'm list number 945 and my EMT cert expires July 31st..... is that going to be a problem since the academy is a refresher anyways???



You'll most likely have to recertifiy. Because you'll need to be an emt during the academy.


----------



## Dot212 (May 13, 2016)

Do we just wait to be called to start the academy after we are done with psych,medical, etc...? Do we get some sort of conditional offer a few months out? What am I waiting for now after my medical and psych?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 13, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Do we just wait to be called to start the academy after we are done with psych,medical, etc...? Do we get some sort of conditional offer a few months out? What am I waiting for now after my medical and psych?



What list # and exam # are you? If you're not in list #5003 You may have a bit of a wait ahead of you seeing there are still 700 people on that list


----------



## Dot212 (May 14, 2016)

I'm in the 80's on #6003. I know I'll be in the Oct/Nov academy at the very earliest, I was just wondering when they may contact me. I heard you find out that you are going to start about a month from the academy?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 14, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I'm in the 80's on #6003. I know I'll be in the Oct/Nov academy at the very earliest, I was just wondering when they may contact me. I heard you find out that you are going to start about a month from the academy?



Yup. A month before to give your current employer your two week notice and somewhere in between uniform fitting


----------



## Dot212 (May 14, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Yup. A month before to give your current employer your two week notice and somewhere in between uniform fitting


Awesome, thanks a lot man.


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> #Bravocompany lol I love pm class and instructor troisi. Got a 99 on the final today



Oustranding! He was my IC when I was in the academy. Great guy.


----------



## Jimazz (May 14, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I'm in the 80's on #6003. I know I'll be in the Oct/Nov academy at the very earliest, I was just wondering when they may contact me. I heard you find out that you are going to start about a month from the academy?



80s too. You taking psych today?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 14, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I'm in the 80's on #6003. I know I'll be in the Oct/Nov academy at the very earliest, I was just wondering when they may contact me. I heard you find out that you are going to start about a month from the academy?


November/December you might be in that academy. But like dorky emt said, there's 700-750 guys ahead of you so that fills up the August class and some of the December/January class. They give you 2 weeks notice. Got my letter 3 weeks before the start of the academy and that wasn't the norm. Sit tight man. It'll be here before u know it


----------



## SIEMTB (May 14, 2016)

I have my medical on Monday. Do we have to do the stairmaster again?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 14, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Oustranding! He was my IC when I was in the academy. Great guy.


Lol "outstanding" he is such an amazing instructor our whole class loves him. We got praised by the chief of training saying PM class has amazing grades and little write ups and we learned our "count on deck" in a few hrs and recited to chief and had it mastered and were given an hour lunch and am is still struggling so happy I choose PM. Even the instructors that help with practicals said PM class has our "****" together and they couldn't believe am class during practice practicals   Not dissing any of my buddies from a.m I actually have a few friends in am that wished they picked PM they said they joke am class is "the walking dead"


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol "outstanding" he is such an amazing instructor our whole class loves him. We got praised by the chief of training saying PM class has amazing grades and little write ups and we learned our "count on deck" in a few hrs and recited to chief and had it mastered and were given an hour lunch and am is still struggling so happy I choose PM. Even the instructors that help with practicals said PM class has our "****" together and they couldn't believe am class during practice practicals   Not dissing any of my buddies from a.m I actually have a few friends in am that wished they picked PM they said they joke am class is "the walking dead"



That's great. The PM class is usually the misfits, at least my class was lol. Glad to see they are making you guys do the count on deck and making it more like the fire academy. They didn't do much with us, but our instructors were great.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 14, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I have my medical on Monday. Do we have to do the stairmaster again?



No you don't. You'll see it there in one of the side rooms, but you don't need to go on it again.


----------



## JZHusky (May 14, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> November/December you might be in that academy. But like dorky emt said, there's 700-750 guys ahead of you so that fills up the August class and some of the December/January class. They give you 2 weeks notice. Got my letter 3 weeks before the start of the academy and that wasn't the norm. Sit tight man. It'll be here before u know it



New guy here. 16x on 6003. If that's the case then why do they even bother lying to us that we're going to be in for the July academy when we came in for the PAT?

 I'm beginning to get increasingly frustrated and confused with these people. They send you random nasty letters to show and do stupid ****, then you hear nothing for weeks. Then again. The *apparently* false hope of getting on in July is what made this nonsense tolerable...


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 14, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> New guy here. 16x on 6004. If that's the case then why do they even bother lying to us that we're going to be in for the July academy when we came in for the PAT? I'm beginning to get increasing frustrated and confused with this people. They send you random nasty letters to show and do stupid ****, then you hear nothing for weeks. Then again. The *apparently* false hope of getting on in July is what made this nonsense tolerable...



Welcome to the city of NY. If it's that frustrating then don't go through the process, but this is how the hiring process goes for all city agencies.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 14, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> New guy here. 16x on 6004. If that's the case then why do they even bother lying to us that we're going to be in for the July academy when we came in for the PAT? I'm beginning to get increasing frustrated and confused with this people. They send you random nasty letters to show and do stupid ****, then you hear nothing for weeks. Then again. The *apparently* false hope of getting on in July is what made this nonsense tolerable...


Patience. it takes average of a year from taking PAT to getting on and that's with a low list number it took me a year. My pat was last April and I got in this April's class. also our class isn't ending till last week of July so I doubt they'll be a July academy most likely august


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 14, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> New guy here. 16x on 6003. If that's the case then why do they even bother lying to us that we're going to be in for the July academy when we came in for the PAT?
> 
> I'm beginning to get increasingly frustrated and confused with these people. They send you random nasty letters to show and do stupid ****, then you hear nothing for weeks. Then again. The *apparently* false hope of getting on in July is what made this nonsense tolerable...


This was actually the easiest process compared to every other city job I've processed for if 2 months is tough buddy maybe u shouldn't consider this. Most ppl wait years for city jobs


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 14, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> New guy here. 16x on 6003. If that's the case then why do they even bother lying to us that we're going to be in for the July academy when we came in for the PAT?
> 
> I'm beginning to get increasingly frustrated and confused with these people. They send you random nasty letters to show and do stupid ****, then you hear nothing for weeks. Then again. The *apparently* false hope of getting on in July is what made this nonsense tolerable...



If you don't want to be patient then why go through the pr9cess. Myself and others remaining on list 5003 have waited well over a year for this process.... Good for you, you're in the low numbers on 6003. Understand that there have been people waiting before you filed that are still not in the academy. If you don't like how the city works, don't work for it.... That simple.

Sincerely that ******* that waited 2 years and counting for his shot in the city ems system


----------



## JZHusky (May 14, 2016)

Lol so much hostility. I wasn't trying to be rude and "one up" anyone here with list number e-penis measurements. 

My point was merely that it was unnecessary for them to provide any kind of timetable if it's inaccurate by more than 6 months. Just say nothing. 

Cheers


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 14, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Lol so much hostility. I wasn't trying to be rude and "one up" anyone here with list number e-penis measurements.
> 
> My point was merely that it was unnecessary for them to provide any kind of timetable if it's inaccurate by more than 6 months. Just say nothing.
> 
> Cheers



They usually don't give information like that unless you ask them. When I had went in for my intake sometime last year we had been told that they were TRYING to get us in as soon as we can, however there were a LOT of people on our list for EMS. As stated before. There are still 700-750 people waiting to get in. Out of that 700-750, some can be DQ'd for whatever reason the comittee sees fit, others could get in, others could just be deferred for medical reasons. There are too many variables for the investigators to take into account. The investigator's job is to get your folder ready for review.


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 14, 2016)

melissa51484 said:


> Lol "outstanding" he is such an amazing instructor our whole class loves him. We got praised by the chief of training saying PM class has amazing grades and little write ups and we learned our "count on deck" in a few hrs and recited to chief and had it mastered and were given an hour lunch and am is still struggling so happy I choose PM. Even the instructors that help with practicals said PM class has our "****" together and they couldn't believe am class during practice practicals   Not dissing any of my buddies from a.m I actually have a few friends in am that wished they picked PM they said they joke am class is "the walking dead"


That's cute. Because I know an instructor outside of the academy and the instructor said that the am was better. Even finneran and Zac said it.

But that's none of my business. 

We have a couple of guys who struggle during practicals, but those two guys are... well let's just say Idk how they chose the emt path and Idk how they passed the state exam lol


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> That's cute. Because I know an instructor outside of the academy and the instructor said that the am was better. Even finneran and Zac said it.
> 
> But that's none of my business.
> 
> We have a couple of guys who struggle during practicals, but those two guys are... well let's just say Idk how they chose the emt path and Idk how they passed the state exam lol



It's always a competition between t2 and t3. We played pranks on each other and had fun.


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 14, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> It's always a competition between t2 and t3. We played pranks on each other and had fun.




Nah in all honesty. Most of the t2 and t3 guys get along. Funny **** happens in the locker room lol (no homo)


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 14, 2016)

just a heads up am class will probably be in trouble monday we got a whole speech about it. One of the I.C's was using the bathroom during tour 2 in men's locker room and said he overheard the n word being used constantly and that it's unacceptable and he is beyond pissed and gave us a whole speech on acceptable words.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 14, 2016)

mattchew said:


> That's cute. Because I know an instructor outside of the academy and the instructor said that the am was better. Even finneran and Zac said it.
> 
> But that's none of my business.
> 
> We have a couple of guys who struggle during practicals, but those two guys are... well let's just say Idk how they chose the emt path and Idk how they passed the state exam lol


Dude I meant nothing towards you or any of yous on here in am class were on the same team. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way


----------



## Fdhopeful (May 15, 2016)

thats weird ems does a count on deck now. I only wanna do that when I promote to fire tbh


----------



## FDNY402 (May 15, 2016)

Hey guys I stumbled upon some interesting info today. Im currently enrolled in a RTI refresher course, I did it so I can get back into the textbook ems mindset before the academy, and I was talking to one of the instructors today after class,Tanya Delfino (shes sooooooo cool). She does the PCR lecture in the academy so im not sure if you April guys met her yet. She told me the July class is scedualed to start July 26th. Do you guys think its possible for them to start the academy a week after April ends? It kinda checks out, July 26th is on a Tuesday so orientation at Metrotech would be Monday the 25th. I should have fking asked her if thats something they would do but I was so distracted I really regret it. I test out Thursday too so I wont see her again. Man I hope July 26th is true I hate my job so much lol


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 15, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hey guys I stumbled upon some interesting info today. Im currently enrolled in a RTI refresher course, I did it so I can get back into the textbook ems mindset before the academy, and I was talking to one of the instructors today after class,Tanya Delfino (shes sooooooo cool). She does the PCR lecture in the academy so im not sure if you April guys met her yet. She told me the July class is scedualed to start July 26th. Do you guys think its possible for them to start the academy a week after April ends? It kinda checks out, July 26th is on a Tuesday so orientation at Metrotech would be Monday the 25th. I should have fking asked her if thats something they would do but I was so distracted I really regret it. I test out Thursday too so I wont see her again. Man I hope July 26th is true I hate my job so much lol



Very possible. My class started the same week the previous class had their final week.


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 15, 2016)

Fdhopeful said:


> thats weird ems does a count on deck now. I only wanna do that when I promote to fire tbh



The current administration want to make fire and ems the same. Eventually we will have the same uniforms, graduation ceremonies will be the same. A lot is changing and will be changed.


----------



## FDNY402 (May 15, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> Very possible. My class started the same week the previous class had their final week.


Cool thats nice to hear. How long ago were you in the academy? I honestly feel like this might be real. 1.)They need people from transcare going bankrupt 2.) EVERONE I talk to about this stuff always tells me their investigators says "July" 3.) An actual academy staff member said July 26th.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 15, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Cool thats nice to hear. How long ago were you in the academy? I honestly feel like this might be real. 1.)They need people from transcare going bankrupt 2.) EVERONE I talk to about this stuff always tells me their investigators says "July" 3.) An actual academy staff member said July 26th.


I will ask around some of the instructors tomorrow for you guys!


----------



## FDNY402 (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Mellisa, I bet in about a month youll hear something about the next academy date. That seems to be the theme on this thread, when one class is halfway through, the current class will hear dates from the academy instructors. I hope your doing well and having fun! No matter how hard the PT is lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 15, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Thanks Mellisa, I bet in about a month youll hear something about the next academy date. That seems to be the theme on this thread, when one class is halfway through, the current class will hear dates from the academy instructors. I hope your doing well and having fun! No matter how hard the PT is lol



We stopped PT for now. 
Our state practical is tomorrow and tuesday.
After that, we split into our own squads and do, scenarios, ops, evoc.
I'm not sure how hazmat or rotations will work, because i heard you need hazmat for rotations, so maybe wed-friday, we do hazmat.


----------



## acoustony (May 15, 2016)

I have my medical Tuesday and just realized at the bottom of the paper it says "notary". I didn't even notice it when I got it. Can anyone let me know real quick if I have to get this document notarized ?


----------



## nerdinnyc (May 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I have my medical Tuesday and just realized at the bottom of the paper it says "notary". I didn't even notice it when I got it. Can anyone let me know real quick if I have to get this document notarized ?



Yes it does.


----------



## acoustony (May 15, 2016)

Damn, yea I'm an idiot just realized it states it on the first page. Thanks


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (May 15, 2016)

Hi guys I'm list number 107* on 5003 I'm finally going to get all of my papers to my investigator it took a couple of months to get everything will that effect what class I will get into or will I even get into a class? And if so what class would I be looking at?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 15, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Hi guys I'm list number 107* on 5003 I'm finally going to get all of my papers to my investigator it took a couple of months to get everything will that effect what class I will get into or will I even get into a class? And if so what class would I be looking at?



Dude! I've been done with the paperwork. What took you so long


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I have my medical Tuesday and just realized at the bottom of the paper it says "notary". I didn't even notice it when I got it. Can anyone let me know real quick if I have to get this document notarized ?



Are you a Chase customer? If so you can go to your local Chase and have it notarized for free.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (May 15, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Dude! I've been done with the paperwork. What took you so long


I took a while to get everything to prove my residency he kept on sending me to get different things each time I spoke to him nothing was apparently good but are you in class already?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 15, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I took a while to get everything to prove my residency he kept on sending me to get different things each time I spoke to him nothing was apparently good but are you in class already?


 Not yet so you may be in luck. All they needed was either a Bill (utility, phone, etc) copy of tax papers, etc. Anything with your name and address on it. If you're still living with mom and dad your parents could have written a statement on your behalf as well


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 15, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I took a while to get everything to prove my residency he kept on sending me to get different things each time I spoke to him nothing was apparently good but are you in class already?



Be sure you have EVERYTHING. You already did bad on getting everything to your investigator in a timely fashion. Be 120% certain that you will never have to see your investigator again. Proof of residency, conviction record, driving record with notarized statments for any infarction on your record. Notarized statement of any police reports you may have had to file, even if it is a simple motor vehicle incident that does not show up on your record. Diploma, etc


----------



## Jimazz (May 16, 2016)

They will notorize there for 3$


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 16, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> They will notorize there for 3$



That's different. I always go to chase and don't pay a dime.


----------



## acoustony (May 16, 2016)

I went to the ups store and did it for 2 dollars. Did you know if we should eat or not before the blood test?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 16, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I went to the ups store and did it for 2 dollars. Did you know if we should eat or not before the blood test?



USUALLY with blood work you are supposed to fast because anything you eat can affect your blood work. Eat or drink something with sugar your results can possibly show high levels of glucose in your blood, etc. However you are going to be there for so long, so eat something light in the morning, and bring a snack with you just in case you get hungry. You will be there for a while.


----------



## FDNY402 (May 17, 2016)

Hey April guys how much do you bring home in the academy? Im just ganna go out on a limb and say its about $400 a week, so is it about 800$ a check? Also plz let me know what class you in (am/pm) cause night diff


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 17, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hey April guys how much do you bring home in the academy? Im just ganna go out on a limb and say its about $400 a week, so is it about 800$ a check? Also plz let me know what class you in (am/pm) cause night diff


1300 and after taxes and fees night is around $900 and am is low $800's


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 17, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> 1300 and after taxes and fees night is around $900 and am is low $800's



So lowest pay for full-time employment?


----------



## FDNY402 (May 17, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> 1300 and after taxes and fees night is around $900 and am is low $800's


Ahhhhh thats so little im ganna be broke lol. Its good thou, Being an EMTB in the FDNY is the perfect stepping stone for FF or Medic School. Its an increadle job. Especially for you young people


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 17, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> 1300 and after taxes and fees night is around $900 and am is low $800's



840 for am class after taxes and stuff. but before your deferred comp and the amount you take out for mcu (if you choose that option)


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 17, 2016)

mattchew said:


> 840 for am class after taxes and stuff. but before your deferred comp and the amount you take out for mcu (if you choose that option)



Is that weekly or biweekly? I will probably be taking public transportation down there every day if I can't save enough for a car and insurance by July


----------



## FDNY402 (May 17, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Is that weekly or biweekly? I will probably be taking public transportation down there every day if I can't save enough for a car and insurance by July



Biweekly


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 17, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Biweekly


Yup. Public transportation til the end of the academy for me


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 18, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Yup. Public transportation til the end of the academy for me


You can't rely on that nobody takes public transportation there get a buddy and carpool bcuz once you're split up your going somewhere diff everyday almost randalls island, totten, rotations so a car would be reliable if u can swing it by July


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 18, 2016)

and fyi I asked about July academy and they did tell me it starts 1 week after we graduate


----------



## Fleury14 (May 18, 2016)

The way you guys go nuts over this job I always assumed that the pay was much better. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FDNY402 (May 18, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> and fyi I asked about July academy and they did tell me it starts 1 week after we graduate



Yayyyyy I guess my sorce was good, to bad im never ganna see her again lol.


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 18, 2016)

I went in a little over a week ago for my intake, had sent some papers to my investigator on Monday overnight to her. When should I hear back from her? Should I call her to make sure she received it? What's the next step?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 18, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I went in a little over a week ago for my intake, had sent some papers to my investigator on Monday overnight to her. When should I hear back from her? Should I call her to make sure she received it? What's the next step?



Its being professional if you do.


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 18, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Its being professional if you do.


Thank you for your opinion, I called to make sure it was received. I know it's a slow process but didn't want to seem like I was pestering her.


----------



## NyEMT86 (May 18, 2016)

Hey folks any idea what exactly goes into a "statement of support and activity from self". I guess I can put the jobs I've had but what else are they looking for. Thanks for any shared advice.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 18, 2016)

NyEMT86 said:


> Hey folks any idea what exactly goes into a "statement of support and activity from self". I guess I can put the jobs I've had but what else are they looking for. Thanks for any shared advice.



Statement of how you supported yourself. I am assuming you held multiple part time positions that do NOT show full time hours? If parents have helped support you after high school then your investigator will need a statement from them too


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 18, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Thank you for your opinion, I called to make sure it was received. I know it's a slow process but didn't want to seem like I was pestering her.



Not a problem bro, it's best to be certain than to leave things to chance sometimes. I'm not saying call your investigator multiple times to confirm the same documents are in. However if anything happens be sure to update your investigator. It looks better on you if you approach your investigator than hiding it until they find out on their own.


----------



## NyEMT86 (May 18, 2016)

All my jobs have been full time jobs. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 18, 2016)

NyEMT86 said:


> All my jobs have been full time jobs. Thanks for your advice.



Not a problem bro. They just want to know how you supported yourself. Don't get too into detail on your employment. Just state how you supported yourself and you're good


----------



## NyEMT86 (May 18, 2016)

Weird how they ask for that even after showing social security paperwork of employment. Oh well.


----------



## Jimazz (May 18, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> That's different. I always go to chase and don't pay a dime.



I mean at bhs its 3$


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 19, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I mean at bhs its 3$



I put the two together afterwards. Oops.


----------



## FDNY402 (May 19, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Heyy so I'm list number 945 and my EMT cert expires July 31st..... is that going to be a problem since the academy is a refresher anyways???



Hey man did you ever get in touch with your investigator? I ask because my friends cousin is 137* and his card expires 9/30/16. I dont wanna say "yea you should be fine" then he doesn't get in ill feel like a ****. In this specific case I feel good for him because he will have an active card for like 10 out of the 13 weeks. He should take the state before his cards is done, but I dont want to get the kids hopes up


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hey man did you ever get in touch with your investigator? I ask because my friends cousin is 137* and his card expires 9/30/16. I dont wanna say "yea you should be fine" then he doesn't get in ill feel like a ****. In this specific case I feel good for him because he will have an active card for like 10 out of the 13 weeks. He should take the state before his cards is done, but I dont want to get the kids hopes up



just make sure that person asks their investigator. WORST case scenario is they take the CME courses (if they are enrolled in an agency that offers the courses) and get a new card that way. Best to be safe than push to last minute and waste time for nothing. That's also assuming they get in to the July Academy.


----------



## FDNY402 (May 20, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> just make sure that person asks their investigator. WORST case scenario is they take the CME courses (if they are enrolled in an agency that offers the courses) and get a new card that way. Best to be safe than push to last minute and waste time for nothing. That's also assuming they get in to the July Academy.



Its WAYYYYYY to late for CME's lol. If by the slim chance they dont take him in July I guess hes going to haveto take a 3 month refresher course. That would be cool if FDNY lets him do the course with them, but probably not because hes not officially employed by them


----------



## SIEMTB (May 20, 2016)

Hey guys. Have my medical on Monday? What should I expect? Also, for the respiratory fitness test, I heard you have to blow into the tube as hard as you can for 8 seconds, 3 times?


----------



## FDNY402 (May 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Hey guys. Have my medical on Monday? What should I expect? Also, for the respiratory fitness test, I heard you have to blow into the tube as hard as you can for 8 seconds, 3 times?



Yup, you blow into it for 6-8 seconds with as much force as possible, and you haveto do that 3 times


----------



## SIEMTB (May 20, 2016)

Thanks and what else should I expect to have done? And do you find out about anything that could disqualify you there? Is there any type of pass fail that you find out on the spot at the medical?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Its WAYYYYYY to late for CME's lol. If by the slim chance they dont take him in July I guess hes going to haveto take a 3 month refresher course. That would be cool if FDNY lets him do the course with them, but probably not because hes not officially employed by them



Not necessarily true. It will be difficult to find all of them in a quick go but it can be done. He/she can take up to half of his core CMEs online, or find a VAC that offers them all over a 3 month period and they should be set. You have up until 45 days before your EMT card expires to get the necessary paperwork in. It is a gamble, but it's also a safety net if they don't get into the July Academy they'll at least be able to get in with a new card.


----------



## FDNY402 (May 20, 2016)

Taking a refresher is good too. The first 2 months of the academy is a emt course so itl be good for him to have all that info fresh in his mind for the fall/winter academy. Whichever one is after July. And thats IF he doesn't get in July. I wish I could ask an Academy staff member for an answer. He got in contact with his investigator today and they said they haveto ask their supervisor so god knows how long its ganna take for them to get back to him.


----------



## emt117 (May 20, 2016)

I am confused can someone help me out. You take a refresher while in the academy? Saw someone post about the academy taking the state exam, thanks.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 21, 2016)

emt117 said:


> I am confused can someone help me out. You take a refresher while in the academy? Saw someone post about the academy taking the state exam, thanks.


Yes the first 4 weeks it's all refresher and you get a test every single day and have to get a certain amount of points to sit for the final and pass that then you have your state practicals and now we're waiting a month for the state written which makes no sense to me I would have rather taken it right after my final


----------



## emt117 (May 22, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yes the first 4 weeks it's all refresher and you get a test every single day and have to get a certain amount of points to sit for the final and pass that then you have your state practicals and now we're waiting a month for the state written which makes no sense to me I would have rather taken it right after my final


I didn't know that, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Fernando (May 22, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> and fyi I asked about July academy and they did tell me it starts 1 week after we graduate


So it's starting in July for aure


----------



## Fernando (May 22, 2016)

Fernando said:


> So it's starting in July for aure


Sure*


----------



## FDNY402 (May 22, 2016)

Fernando said:


> So it's starting in July for aure



Thats what it looks like.What did your investigator say about your card? Also am I just not going to hear anything until calls start going out for the July class? Or will my investigator contact me and talk about it? I know "no news is good news"


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 22, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Thats what it looks like.What did your investigator say about your card? Also am I just not going to hear anything until calls start going out for the July class? Or will my investigator contact me and talk about it? I know "no news is good news"



In this case you should follow up after some time has passed. Don't call on a daily basis and annoy your investigator, but sometimes it's best to be safe


----------



## SIemt (May 23, 2016)

How long is the wait between intake and psych/medical?


----------



## Dot212 (May 23, 2016)

Hey what is the non certified detailed earnings statement? I went to the social security office and asked for that exact thing and it cost $136 the exact amount of what they ask for and when I got it in the mail and faxed it to my investigator she said that was the wrong form....


----------



## Dot212 (May 23, 2016)

SIemt said:


> How long is the wait between intake and psych/medical?


Mine was about a week or two after my intake.


----------



## ThatGirlLex4 (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I just have a quick question, maybe someone can help me out. I had my intake today and on the form, I put that I resigned from all of the jobs I left, with the exception of one where I was laid off because the company closed down. Upon leaving, I called one of my old managers and he told me for some reason, I was automatically processed out of the system at one of my other jobs because it showed that I didn't show up for my last two shifts. He acknowledged that this wasn't true and that he would clear it up if FDNY contacted him, but I'm worried if they contact HR, they will say I was "fired" and FDNY will think I lied on my application. So I called my investigator, and honestly, he was just like I'm gonna send the forms out to your employers and that's it. Like almost annoyed that I called him. Now I'm really worried this is going to hurt me if they go to HR and not to my manager and I already tried speaking to my investigator and was pretty much shot down. Help?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 25, 2016)

ThatGirlLex4 said:


> Hey guys, I just have a quick question, maybe someone can help me out. I had my intake today and on the form, I put that I resigned from all of the jobs I left, with the exception of one where I was laid off because the company closed down. Upon leaving, I called one of my old managers and he told me for some reason, I was automatically processed out of the system at one of my other jobs because it showed that I didn't show up for my last two shifts. He acknowledged that this wasn't true and that he would clear it up if FDNY contacted him, but I'm worried if they contact HR, they will say I was "fired" and FDNY will think I lied on my application. So I called my investigator, and honestly, he was just like I'm gonna send the forms out to your employers and that's it. Like almost annoyed that I called him. Now I'm really worried this is going to hurt me if they go to HR and not to my manager and I already tried speaking to my investigator and was pretty much shot down. Help?



They send the form to the address you list. A majority of my previous employers are not allowed to disclose information even if They wanted to due to policies in place


----------



## Robert447 (May 25, 2016)

Hey guys, so I applied on exam 6003, and I'm list number 42x. I took my pat and intake interview and haven't heard any word on my medical or psychological. Has any body heard back that's close to my list number?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 25, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Hey guys, so I applied on exam 6003, and I'm list number 42x. I took my pat and intake interview and haven't heard any word on my medical or psychological. Has any body heard back that's close to my list number?



Be patient bro. You've got a long way to go still. Unfortunately it is not as quick as would like however it is a good time to begin training and getting yourself ready for the academy. Best of luck my friend


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 25, 2016)

Can anyone who is in the academy answer a question for me?

The mile and a half run, is it point a to b (or a to b and back) or is it laps around a track? I don't know why this little thing matters to be but I just can't seem to hit a mile on a track in a decent time but I can do it no problem If I go point a to b...


----------



## Xerjak (May 26, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Can anyone who is in the academy answer a question for me?
> 
> The mile and a half run, is it point a to b (or a to b and back) or is it laps around a track? I don't know why this little thing matters to be but I just can't seem to hit a mile on a track in a decent time but I can do it no problem If I go point a to b...


When they time you it's laps around a field and some buildings.


----------



## SIemt (May 26, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Hey guys, so I applied on exam 6003, and I'm list number 42x. I took my pat and intake interview and haven't heard any word on my medical or psychological. Has any body heard back that's close to my list number?


Im 402 and i havnt gotten my psych or medical yet


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 26, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> When they time you it's laps around a field and some buildings.



Thanks. I'll try and think of it as my morning run around the block (close to a mile and a half when I'm done)


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 26, 2016)

Hello everyone want to wish you all well going thru your process. Any medics going to their pat on the 4th? Just a bit curious about list #'s,  has anyone heard about the next ptop?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 27, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Thanks. I'll try and think of it as my morning run around the block (close to a mile and a half when I'm done)


We ran a 5k we held huge flags and ran along the cross island parkway for memorial day so don't focus on just a mile and a half its gonna be much more then that, we ran it Tuesday then Wednesday again with the flags. So practice 4 miles


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 27, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> We ran a 5k we held huge flags and ran along the cross island parkway for memorial day so don't focus on just a mile and a half its gonna be much more then that, we ran it Tuesday then Wednesday again with the flags. So practice 4 miles



I'm slowly trying to build up to that. At the moment I can do a mile and a half in 15. Thank you for the pointer though


----------



## MelEmtNyc (May 27, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> I'm slowly trying to build up to that. At the moment I can do a mile and a half in 15. Thank you for the pointer though


Youre welcome don't focus too much on the timing you're running in a group with a pace set by the slowest runners.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 27, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Youre welcome don't focus too much on the timing you're running in a group with a pace set by the slowest runners.


Even for the timed run?


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 27, 2016)

You guys on 6003 will get called quickly. They're stocking up every station and every division because of the promo. I think the next few classes will be 180.


----------



## Mikef19 (May 27, 2016)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Hello everyone want to wish you all well going thru your process. Any medics going to their pat on the 4th? Just a bit curious about list #'s,  has anyone heard about the next ptop?



Through the rumor mill. August. Which means you're gonna have a lot of stuff thrown at you quickly. Once that PAT is done, you'll do intake, medical, psych rather quickly. Make sure you have all your stuff in order.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 28, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You guys on 6003 will get called quickly. They're stocking up every station and every division because of the promo. I think the next few classes will be 180.


True. The academy class now, and the August academy will have many people signing up for the promo, along with everyone who got on Ems in late 2012 and after, after the last promo was given. Everyone after that will be unfortunately miss out. But the process will fly because they're getting ready to lose ALOT of bodies to the next promo being given in Defenber


----------



## FDNYEMT (May 28, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> True. The academy class now, and the August academy will have many people signing up for the promo, along with everyone who got on Ems in late 2012 and after, after the last promo was given. Everyone after that will be unfortunately miss out. But the process will fly because they're getting ready to lose ALOT of bodies to the next promo being given in Defenber



From what ive heard, August class MAY miss the promo filing.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 28, 2016)

mattchew said:


> From what ive heard, August class MAY miss the promo filing.


Nah filing is the month of August. As long as they're sworn in before the END of the Filing they can apply to take the test, but still have to do their 2 years. August will be last class eligible to sit for the promotional


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 28, 2016)

I've seen some of the 6003 guys talking about taking this promotional on this forum, gonna have to hold off and take 2020-2021 exam, time flies though


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 28, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I've seen some of the 6003 guys talking about taking this promotional on this forum, gonna have to hold off and take 2020-2021 exam, time flies though



The thing I'm starting to notice is that they (all of us candidates) think things are going to run so quick when in actuality it's a very lengthy process


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 28, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> The thing I'm starting to notice is that they (all of us candidates) think things are going to run so quick when in actuality it's a very lengthy process


Well it is a quick process compared to PD and FIRE. Very quick. People want it to go quick so they'd be on for the promotional, but 6003 guys are out of luck. That's just how it goes


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 29, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Well it is a quick process compared to PD and FIRE. Very quick. People want it to go quick so they'd be on for the promotional, but 6003 guys are out of luck. That's just how it goes


Hopefully the July/August candidates get sworn in on time for the promotional. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 29, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Through the rumor mill. August. Which means you're gonna have a lot of stuff thrown at you quickly. Once that PAT is done, you'll do intake, medical, psych rather quickly. Make sure you have all your stuff in order.



I'm in the 40's but I'm not even sure how many candidates are in a ptop class plus all the upgrades to medic. Much appreciated, thanks for your input sir.


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (May 29, 2016)

Is there am/pm for ptop? Or strictly am?


----------



## Dot212 (May 29, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Hopefully the July/August candidates get sworn in on time for the promotional. *fingers crossed*


I thought you had to have two years as an FDNY EMT to take the promo? Why would it matter if they just got sworn in right before the upcoming promo exam?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 29, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I thought you had to have two years as an FDNY EMT to take the promo? Why would it matter if they just got sworn in right before the upcoming promo exam?



I think we're allowed to sign up for the promo but we still need to do the two years before being able to do the ptop


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 29, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I thought you had to have two years as an FDNY EMT to take the promo? Why would it matter if they just got sworn in right before the upcoming promo exam?


What promo are u referring to? Paramedic or to be a fireman? You need I believe 18 months on to take the paramedic test. To take the fireman test u need 1 day on, but you need to score well and still need to do a MINIMUM of 2 years


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 29, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> I think we're allowed to sign up for the promo but we still need to do the two years before being able to do the ptop


Ptop is paramedic


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 29, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Ptop is paramedic



Thank you for the clarification lol, everyone is talking about this and that and I'm just here getting confused trying to figure out what everyone else is referring to


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 30, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Hey guys, so I applied on exam 6003, and I'm list number 42x. I took my pat and intake interview and haven't heard any word on my medical or psychological. Has any body heard back that's close to my list number?


I'm on the same test and my number is 51X, still no medical or psych did my intake the May 6.


----------



## Dot212 (May 31, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> What promo are u referring to? Paramedic or to be a fireman? You need I believe 18 months on to take the paramedic test. To take the fireman test u need 1 day on, but you need to score well and still need to do a MINIMUM of 2 years


Thank you. I was asking about fire. But I didn't know that about the medic side, I thought it was only a year. I hope to fit in some time as a medic before going fire.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (May 31, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Thank you. I was asking about fire. But I didn't know that about the medic side, I thought it was only a year. I hope to fit in some time as a medic before going fire.


Yeah I got ya. Last class to be eligible for this promo coming up is August academy. But get on and 2020-2021 will be here before u know it. Best of luck man


----------



## FDNY402 (May 31, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Unfortunately we don't take state until June 19 which sucks bcuz that's a month from now and I wish it was sooner bcuz everything is fresh in our heads. Our state practicals are next week which doesn't make any sense. I never studied at home never had time bcuz I get home close to 1am all I did was go to study group I went in forgetting everything so you'll be fine just pay attention and go to study groups troisi will do anything in his power to help someone struggling so I recommend pm class trust me. No one failed and we had highest grades for finals and as for graduation we don't know dates yet all we know is last day of class is July 19th so graduation is probably a day or 2 after. Yeah idk about July academy seems like earliest it could be is early august. I honestly wish class wasn't so big it's so hard to practice skills bcuz it's 90 of us




Thats what im hearing. There are pros/cons to a big class. If you guys are takein the state on a Sunday, do you get paid OT? Cause you wil be there Mon-Friday plus sunday to take the test. Also how do rotations work? Do you do them on weekends since you have class Monday-Friday?


----------



## Teej92 (May 31, 2016)

Hey everyone just wanted to post my story for anyone wondering about weight. 
When you go to the medical you need to have your BMI at 29. Google BMI calculator to figure it out. When I went to the medical I was about 40 pounds over the BMI, terrible I know. They say come in in 30 days for a reweigh to get down to the goal weight. If you manage to drop most of the weight they may give you an extra week or so to drop the rest. If NOT, like me, you become disqualified and need to file for another reweigh. They claim they will contact you in 30-45 days with a letter to consider for requalification. Then you have 30 days to respond and then you can pick a reweigh date within 30 days. So in total  about 90 days to get to the goal weight
In reality it took much longer than 30 days to get my letter. I was told in December I would get the letter. I got it the beginning of April. Also my number got passed by this last academy. Anyways I responded immediately with a letter back and within a few days I got a call asking when I want to come back for a reweigh. Went in and now I'm all squared away. Medically cleared. 
Long story short not getting cleared with weight is a long process and I hope nobody else has to go through it. I'll be more than happy to answer anyone's questions regarding it. 
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 1, 2016)

What is on the promotional test? Is it comparable to the open competitive test?


----------



## acoustony (Jun 1, 2016)

Question. I had to go see my doc after the medical to get some issues squared away. I sent all the results in and got a note that I'm good to go. I confirmed just now that they received everything and they said now the doctor has to review everything. Do you guys suggest I follow up on that ?


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jun 1, 2016)

Just called dcas and they said I'm on an outstanding certificate would anyone know what that means?


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 1, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Question. I had to go see my doc after the medical to get some issues squared away. I sent all the results in and got a note that I'm good to go. I confirmed just now that they received everything and they said now the doctor has to review everything. Do you guys suggest I follow up on that ?



Which Doctor? Your own doc or the one at metrotech? 
Either way yes follow up. When you have an issue that gets cleared by your own doctor you have to go down to metro and get cleared by the doctor there.


----------



## acoustony (Jun 1, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> Which Doctor? Your own doc or the one at metrotech?
> Either way yes follow up. When you have an issue that gets cleared by your own doctor you have to go down to metro and get cleared by the doctor there.


They confused me because they said the doc at metro tech now has to review everything, so I'm guessing I don't have to go back down to metro tech as long as the doc reviews my paperwork.


----------



## irene diakos (Jun 2, 2016)

My list # is 154* on exam # 5003. I spoke to my investigator the other day stating I might not get into July class because my number is too high that I probably wont make it.  What are the chances that it's false.  My paperwork has been done since the day of my medical 2 months ago


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 2, 2016)

I know of two people that have quit the class now, they were both in the AM class and I am curious what would be the reason for having people jump ship. are there more than these two ? is the PT that strenuous that some feel the need to bail, or is it other reasons?

Just curious as why would this happen,

Thoughts ?


----------



## YetiCake (Jun 2, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I know of two people that have quit the class now, they were both in the AM class and I am curious what would be the reason for having people jump ship. are there more than these two ? is the PT that strenuous that some feel the need to bail, or is it other reasons?
> 
> Just curious as why would this happen,
> 
> Thoughts ?


1 person went to sanitation 1 went to med school 1 failed out there are 177 left total


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 2, 2016)

YetiCake said:


> 1 person went to sanitation 1 went to med school 1 failed out there are 177 left total



Thanks for the response. Was curious about that happening.
Good luck to all remaining, before you know it graduation will be here soon.
All the best  EMT brothers and sisters



Exam 5003 #10XX
PAT Oct 18 2015
Intake Nov 23 2015
Psych Dec 19.2015
Medical Jan, 25, 2016


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 2, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> My list # is 154* on exam # 5003. I spoke to my investigator the other day stating I might not get into July class because my number is too high that I probably wont make it.  What are the chances that it's false.  My paperwork has been done since the day of my medical 2 months ago


 
I like your chances, they went threw about 700 numbers to make the April class. They ended somewhere in the 900s so your in range. Your investigator knows more than me thou. Did he/she say when July is ganna start?  Also I love how Metrotech keeps telling people that are early 6003 they got July in the bag, then they tell a guy 1500 on 5003 he might not make it lol


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's always a mix of people saying different things. But yes they went through a ton of numbers last class since now they are bumping up the classes to 180. I would think this next class you will be good. I remember when I was taking the medical in October they were saying we were good for January class. Meanwhile none of those numbers got called until the April class. Just keep your head up will get the call soon enough!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 2, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> My list # is 154* on exam # 5003. I spoke to my investigator the other day stating I might not get into July class because my number is too high that I probably wont make it.  What are the chances that it's false.  My paperwork has been done since the day of my medical 2 months ago



It depends on how many people they get through. If she still has your folder then it's possible.... List#11XX on Exam# 5003 and I just spoke to a new investigator requesting another statement of one I had previously submitted. Just asked for a bit more detail


----------



## irene diakos (Jun 2, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I like your chances, they went threw about 700 numbers to make the April class. They ended somewhere in the 900s so your in range. Your investigator knows more than me thou. Did he/she say when July is ganna start?  Also I love how Metrotech keeps telling people that are early 6003 they got July in the bag, then they tell a guy 1500 on 5003 he might not make it lol


On the day of my medical a guy said they will finish 5003 for July.   She didn't tell me when but I was reading through the forum that it starts July 26.  I was so upset when she told me I wasn't going to make it in July. I really hope I do


----------



## Fernando (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm list number 94# and my cert expires July 31st so I'm really hoping the academy starts in July not August


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 2, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> On the day of my medical a guy said they will finish 5003 for July.   She didn't tell me when but I was reading through the forum that it starts July 26.  I was so upset when she told me I wasn't going to make it in July. I really hope I do



Please dont take that as Gospel,  that was me that said the 26th lol. I gathered that from sorces that I dont know to well. However, a women on this forum stated the academy said it will start "1 week after they graduate". That could be july 26th, or the first week of August. We will find out for sure id say late June, early July.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 2, 2016)

For everyone asking... I was told by one of the investigators reviewing my folder that the academy WILL start July 26th. 

Best of luck to everyone. I will be finishing a seasonal job the week the Academy starts so whoever is going for PM class feel free to hit me up. We should stick together and motivate one another to do well so that we can ALL make it to the end and walk across the stage. Strength in numbers


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 2, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> For everyone asking... I was told by one of the investigators reviewing my folder that the academy WILL start July 26th.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone. I will be finishing a seasonal job the week the Academy starts so whoever is going for PM class feel free to hit me up. We should stick together and motivate one another to do well so that we can ALL make it to the end and walk across the stage. Strength in numbers




Oh..... well thats good news for you Fernando lol. I think the guy I know is ganna make it too. His card will b valid for the first 10 weeks throughout the academy so I have a good feelin he will get called. Im ganna call the academy and see if I could get an answer from a staff member, they give great info


----------



## USMCTom (Jun 3, 2016)

Update from Intake this morning: anyone there today could be considered for Fall academy, too late for July.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Update from Intake this morning: anyone there today could be considered for Fall academy, too late for July.


What do u mean too late for July? As in u womt make the July academy or their won't be a July academy


----------



## USMCTom (Jun 3, 2016)

As in, anyone who is doing intake today or a later date is not going to make july


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> As in, anyone who is doing intake today or a later date is not going to make july


Intake? I did my medical, psych, interview and agility already. A while ago. Is that what u mean


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 3, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Intake? I did my medical, psych, interview and agility already. A while ago. Is that what u mean



He is saying those who did their intake today don't have a chance of getting into the July Academy. There are took many of us on Exam 5003


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 3, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Intake? I did my medical, psych, interview and agility already. A while ago. Is that what u mean


Isn't your list number lower than mine? (mine is 11XX)


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Isn't your list number lower than mine? (mine is 11XX)


Yea I'm 94#


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> He is saying those who did their intake today don't have a chance of getting into the July Academy. There are took many of us on Exam 5003


What's an intake is what I'm saying


----------



## USMCTom (Jun 3, 2016)

Fernando said:


> What's an intake is what I'm saying



Intake is the first time you go down to Metrotech and meet your investigator, turn in paperwork, etc...so the first thing you do in the process after the PAT...sounds like you're way past that point


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Intake is the first time you go down to Metrotech and meet your investigator, turn in paperwork, etc...so the first thing you do in the process after the PAT...sounds like you're way past that point


Yea I did my psych test. And interview and medical and agility like back in December I finished all that. And from what u guys are saying April academy is low 900 so I just missed it for April which should mean I hopefully get into the July academy


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 3, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Yea I did my psych test. And interview and medical and agility like back in December I finished all that. And from what u guys are saying April academy is low 900 so I just missed it for April which should mean I hopefully get into the July academy




Did you ask your investigator if they will take you? Your card will expire 5 days into the academy. I know you will get refreshed by the end but im not sure if weather or not they want you to have a valid card throughout the Academy. If you didn't call your investigator today or Monday.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Did you ask your investigator if they will take you? Your card will expire 5 days into the academy. I know you will get refreshed by the end but im not sure if weather or not they want you to have a valid card throughout the Academy. If you didn't call your investigator today or Monday.


From what ik your card does not need to be valid throughout. Just when u start


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ohh ok then nice you made it. They will DEFFIENTLY hit your number and it's confirmed the class starts July 26th. If I were you id ask somebody in the April class to ask an instructor if you only need your card valid at the start. They are by far the most reliable source.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm #51* on 5003 lol. I hope I get the call this time around


----------



## Fernando (Jun 3, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Ohh ok then nice you made it. They will DEFFIENTLY hit your number and it's confirmed the class starts July 26th. If I were you id ask somebody in the April class to ask an instructor if you only need your card valid at the start. They are by far the most reliable source.


I don't know who here is in the class for April


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 3, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> I'm #51* on 5003 lol. I hope I get the call this time around



Hopefully. Why do I have a feeling I know you though lol.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 3, 2016)

This process can get very frustrating sometimes. After calling and confirming with the medical office they say I am medically cleared. I called the DCAS automated number and it still says I'm not cleared from my medical. Emailed my investigator and she said she will contact her supervisor. I swear if I miss another academy class because of this I'm gonna be pissed. 



thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Hopefully. Why do I have a feeling I know you though lol.


You know me? Lol


----------



## Mikef19 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fernando said:


> From what ik your card does not need to be valid throughout. Just when u start



I would check into that. Current class is doing their rotations already and don't take their state for another week or so. They won't let you in a bus without a current card.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 4, 2016)

Okay here's a question, is it possible to do fdny ems daytime and night medic school on the outside? Has any one in fdny ever done it successfully?


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> I would check into that. Current class is doing their rotations already and don't take their state for another week or so. They won't let you in a bus without a current card.



 Hey man what do you think will happen to my friend? His expires 9/30 and the academy starts 7/26. So for the first 10 weeks his card will be valid. Do you think they will take him for July? Will he take the state written and practical befor his card goes?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 4, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hey man what do you think will happen to my friend? His expires 9/30 and the academy starts 7/26. So for the first 10 weeks his card will be valid. Do you think they will take him for July? Will he take the state written and practical befor his card goes?


Your card just needs to be valid when u start the academy. If it expires during its fine


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 4, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Your card just needs to be valid when u start the academy. If it expires during its fine



You know this for a fact?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 4, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> You know this for a fact?


Yup asked someone that's in fdny now


----------



## emsc (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't heard anything from my investigator or anything on like 3/4 months. Should I just assume everything is good or should I ask my investigator what's going on? List #11** on exam 5003


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 4, 2016)

emsc said:


> I haven't heard anything from my investigator or anything on like 3/4 months. Should I just assume everything is good or should I ask my investigator what's going on? List #11** on exam 5003



Our folders are being reviewed by senior investigators. I was called by the one reviewing my folder recently just to check on my current employment status. So much has been going on I was almost DQ'd for failure to disclose about being laid off some time ago.


----------



## emsc (Jun 4, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Our folders are being reviewed by senior investigators. I was called by the one reviewing my folder recently just to check on my current employment status. So much has been going on I was almost DQ'd for failure to disclose about being laid off some time ago.



So I shouldn't contact my investigator and just wait.....


----------



## Fernando (Jun 5, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Our folders are being reviewed by senior investigators. I was called by the one reviewing my folder recently just to check on my current employment status. So much has been going on I was almost DQ'd for failure to disclose about being laid off some time ago.


Oh man now scared. I kinda wanna call my investigator to see what's up to see if I'm good


----------



## emsc (Jun 5, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Oh man now scared. I kinda wanna call my investigator to see what's up to see if I'm good


Same!!! That's why I want to know if I should call my investigator to see what's up! Lol


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 5, 2016)

emsc said:


> Same!!! That's why I want to know if I should call my investigator to see what's up! Lol


 They're reviewing the folders for a final determination for the upcoming academy. Easy guys, if you haven't heard anything That's usually a good thing. Fermando double check with your investigator in regards to the whole EMT card thing. That's something I myself wouldn't push off til last minute


----------



## graycord (Jun 5, 2016)

spaceferret said:


> Okay here's a question, is it possible to do fdny ems daytime and night medic school on the outside? Has any one in fdny ever done it successfully?



It's been done.
But you will be very, very miserable.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 5, 2016)

graycord said:


> It's been done.
> But you will be very, very miserable.


Where in the city is a night paramedic class offered?


----------



## SIemt (Jun 5, 2016)

Does anybody know what types of questions they ask on the psych? Drug questions? If you've ever thought about killing someone questions? I'm just trying to figure this out out of curiosity lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 5, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Does anybody know what types of questions they ask on the psych? Drug questions? If you've ever thought about killing someone questions? I'm just trying to figure this out out of curiosity lol


Anything you can imagine, sex questions do u like flowers, do u wanna be a florist, do you like the outdoors, do you like working alone etc like 800 questions like that


----------



## Fernando (Jun 5, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Anything you can imagine, sex questions do u like flowers, do u wanna be a florist, do you like the outdoors, do you like working alone etc like 800 questions like that


600* when I took mine


----------



## graycord (Jun 5, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Where in the city is a night paramedic class offered?



LaGuardia, Kingsborough.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey so I hope I can help out people with expiring cards, for right now and canidets in the future because its not covered on this fourm. I think Fernando is right, I called the academy *(718)352-2398  *_this morning and whoever answered the phone said you just haveto have a card at the start of your class, you dont need it during the class. Im just confused about it because while your doing rotations you are practicing as an EMT-B  on a state certified BLS bus, which its state law you NEED an active bls card. I was ganna ask him about that but he seemed annoyed at my question and seemed very confident in his answer that you dont need a valid card throughout. Its as if he has gotten that question alot and has become bothered answering it. I guess as long as you take all the tests and pass the state written/practical its no questions asked, you just get a new card and move on. Good luck everyone July is right around the corner. _


----------



## Fernando (Jun 6, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Hey so I hope I can help out people with expiring cards, for right now and canidets in the future because its not covered on this fourm. I think Fernando is right, I called the academy *(718)352-2398  *_this morning and whoever answered the phone said you just haveto have a card at the start of your class, you dont need it during the class. Im just confused about it because while your doing rotations you are practicing as an EMT-B  on a state certified BLS bus, which its state law you NEED an active bls card. I was ganna ask him about that but he seemed annoyed at my question and seemed very confident in his answer that you dont need a valid card throughout. Its as if he has gotten that question alot and has become bothered answering it. I guess as long as you take all the tests and pass the state written/practical its no questions asked, you just get a new card and move on. Good luck everyone July is right around the corner. _


Thank you!!!!


----------



## acoustony (Jun 6, 2016)

Just curious, when do calls usually go out for an upcoming academy, how long before it starts?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 6, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Just curious, when do calls usually go out for an upcoming academy, how long before it starts?


My investigator told me 2-4 weeks before the academy starts.... sometimes the day before the academy starts in different situations


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 6, 2016)

Hopefully we get calls 4 weeks in advance... I need to do a lot of planning with my current employer lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 6, 2016)

Fernando said:


> My investigator told me 2-4 weeks before the academy starts.... sometimes the day before the academy starts in different situations


Yeah we got a guy from NJ in our current class that got called the day before class started


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yeah we got a guy from NJ in our current class that got called the day before class started



Hey is it normal for our folders to be given to a different investigator? I don't know if I should be concerned or its just a part of the process


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 7, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Hey is it normal for our folders to be given to a different investigator? I don't know if I should be concerned or its just a part of the process


Yep totally normal they go to senior investigators to make sure everything is good to go and that you're fully cleared for the academy


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yep totally normal they go to senior investigators to make sure everything is good to go and that you're fully cleared for the academy



Lol thanks. So hopefully with my updated statement I'm all set. How's the PT treating you?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 7, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Lol thanks. So hopefully with my updated statement I'm all set. How's the PT treating you?


No pt for now for me other squads have it right now my squad has 2 rotations back to back then we have 6 straight days of evoc so after that my squad will have pt again once you're broken up u do diff things daily 1 day ur at randalls island next could be fort totten next day could be rotation..


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> No pt for now for me other squads have it right now my squad has 2 rotations back to back then we have 6 straight days of evoc so after that my squad will have pt again once you're broken up u do diff things daily 1 day ur at randalls island next could be fort totten next day could be rotation..



Well have fun. Hope all goes well, and hopefully I'll see you on the other side lol. I'm still dropping in weight overall and my cardio is improving slowly. The academy Will probably get me into better shape than what I was in high school too lol


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 7, 2016)

emsc said:


> I haven't heard anything from my investigator or anything on like 3/4 months. Should I just assume everything is good or should I ask my investigator what's going on? List #11** on exam 5003



Yea man same here, last time I talked to her was 3 months ago. I called dcas and it says im "outstanding" so if I have never gotten a call, DQ letter, and im still outstanding I guess im in the clear?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 7, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Hey is it normal for our folders to be given to a different investigator? I don't know if I should be concerned or its just a part of the process


Do you know if your investigator handed off your file to his or her supervisor yet? If so, that is a good sign, but pretty early for that to happen. Usually 3-4 weeks before u get the call the supervisor will get your file.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Do you know if your investigator handed off your file to his or her supervisor yet? If so, that is a good sign, but pretty early for that to happen. Usually 3-4 weeks before u get the call the supervisor will get your file.



My file was handed to one of the senior investigators. She had contacted me recently for an updated statement about a motor vehicle incident I was involved in because the first one was no good.... (not enough details)


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 7, 2016)

Do we get drug and alcohol tested again for the Psych? I know I did for the medical and physical.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Do we get drug and alcohol tested again for the Psych? I know I did for the medical and physical.



No


----------



## Twonson (Jun 8, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Do we get drug and alcohol tested again for the Psych? I know I did for the medical and physical.[/QUOT do.


No.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 8, 2016)

Had a quick question for all you current fdny emts...if you take the open competitive firefighter exam and you get called while your working fdny ems do you still have to do the whole process again? (I.e: background, psych, medical etc.)


----------



## Stavie670 (Jun 8, 2016)

whats a certificate of good conduct!!! 

also i got my medical letter and not my psych letter? any reason for this??


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 8, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Had a quick question for all you current fdny emts...if you take the open competitive firefighter exam and you get called while your working fdny ems do you still have to do the whole process again? (I.e: background, psych, medical etc.)



Yes you do. It's a separate title with separate requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIemt (Jun 8, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Yes you do. It's a separate title with separate requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sort of piggy backing on that, im asking this for a friend im with if you know the answer. By the time he takes the promotional test in the fall he'll be a month from turning 27. Would he start the application process for firefighter before his 29th birthday so he would make the cut off? Hes really worried about this lol


----------



## SIemt (Jun 8, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> whats a certificate of good conduct!!!
> 
> also i got my medical letter and not my psych letter? any reason for this??


What list number are you


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 8, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Sort of piggy backing on that, im asking this for a friend im with if you know the answer. By the time he takes the promotional test in the fall he'll be a month from turning 27. Would he start the application process for firefighter before his 29th birthday so he would make the cut off? Hes really worried about this lol



Yes you just need to file for the exam prior to your 29th birthday and then serve 2 years of EMS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIemt (Jun 8, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Yes you just need to file for the exam prior to your 29th birthday and then serve 2 years of EMS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## Str8dope (Jun 9, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Where in the city is a night paramedic class offered?



BMCC is were i am now taking night Paramedic course. Im going to be doing the same thing academy in the day class at night,


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 9, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Had a quick question for all you current fdny emts...if you take the open competitive firefighter exam and you get called while your working fdny ems do you still have to do the whole process again? (I.e: background, psych, medical etc.)


Is your friend an fdny emt on the job right now?hes gonna take open competitive and the promotional exam? He needs to not be 29 before the date of filing.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 9, 2016)

How much college do you need to go from EMS to fire? Ik you need zero for EMS


----------



## Fernando (Jun 9, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> How much college do you need to go from EMS to fire? Ik you need zero for EMS


60 credits


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 9, 2016)

So just a quick question. Recently I had an asthma attack caused by extensive exvercise while being sick... Is this something I NEED to disclose, or is it something I can let slide.... I don't want to be medically DQ'd for something that doesn't happen that often


----------



## Fernando (Jun 9, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So just a quick question. Recently I had an asthma attack caused by extensive exvercise while being sick... Is this something I NEED to disclose, or is it something I can let slide.... I don't want to be medically DQ'd for something that doesn't happen that often


It never happened..... I would delete this off here as well btw. Incase investigators checking this


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 9, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So just a quick question. Recently I had an asthma attack caused by extensive exvercise while being sick... Is this something I NEED to disclose, or is it something I can let slide.... I don't want to be medically DQ'd for something that doesn't happen that often



I don't think asthma can disqualify you from EMS. Fire definitely not allowed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 9, 2016)

Fernando said:


> 60 credits


It's 15 credits or 6 months of satisfactory work experience to get promoted to be fireman.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 9, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> It's 15 credits or 6 months of satisfactory work experience to get promoted to be fireman.



Your right, I just saw it on the website. This wait is killing me! We're not even ganna hear anything until July cause the academy starts so late in the month. When it gets close to calls going out does your investigator call/email you saying anything? Or if I make it, am i just ganna get "the" call? I understand no news is good news


----------



## pvtjs (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey guys, candidate way down on the list on 6003 here. I got two speeding tickets this year, and got into a fender bender when I was 16. Is this going to DQ me? Any current EMT's get hired with traffic tickets on your record? FDNY is my dream job so I have a lot riding on this, plus I'm going to be traveling across the country.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jun 9, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Your right, I just saw it on the website. This wait is killing me! We're not even ganna hear anything until July cause the academy starts so late in the month. When it gets close to calls going out does your investigator call/email you saying anything? Or if I make it, am i just ganna get "the" call? I understand no news is good news


You'll get a call 2-3 weeks before start of academy asking if you're still interested, ask if you've changed addresses,jobs, been arrested, ticketed and all that. But no your investigator won't email you. What's your list number? You're off 5003 exam?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I just didnt think it was a good idea to bring up because the July Academy is so close and part of the trigger for this attack was weather related


----------



## SIemt (Jun 9, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Is your friend an fdny emt on the job right now?hes gonna take open competitive and the promotional exam? He needs to not be 29 before the date of filing.


 yea hes on the job right now hes been on the job for like 4 years, he just hopes hes done with the whole hiring process before hes 29


----------



## SIemt (Jun 10, 2016)

SIemt said:


> yea hes on the job right now hes been on the job for like 4 years, he just hopes hes done with the whole hiring process before hes 29


Basically, if hes 26 taking the promotional, he has a good chance of getting on fire is what im gathering from this


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 10, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> You'll get a call 2-3 weeks before start of academy asking if you're still interested, ask if you've changed addresses,jobs, been arrested, ticketed and all that. But no your investigator won't email you. What's your list number? You're off 5003 exam?



#998 I finshed all the process back in March, and I handed everything in. Haven't heard from my investigator in months


----------



## emsc (Jun 10, 2016)

Same! I haven't heard anything in months either!


----------



## Joseph taye (Jun 11, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to post my story for anyone wondering about weight.
> When you go to the medical you need to have your BMI at 29. Google BMI calculator to figure it out. When I went to the medical I was about 40 pounds over the BMI, terrible I know. They say come in in 30 days for a reweigh to get down to the goal weight. If you manage to drop most of the weight they may give you an extra week or so to drop the rest. If NOT, like me, you become disqualified and need to file for another reweigh. They claim they will contact you in 30-45 days with a letter to consider for requalification. Then you have 30 days to respond and then you can pick a reweigh date within 30 days. So in total  about 90 days to get to the goal weight
> In reality it took much longer than 30 days to get my letter. I was told in December I would get the letter. I got it the beginning of April. Also my number got passed by this last academy. Anyways I responded immediately with a letter back and within a few days I got a call asking when I want to come back for a reweigh. Went in and now I'm all squared away. Medically cleared.
> Long story short not getting cleared with weight is a long process and I hope nobody else has to go through it. I'll be more than happy to answer anyone's questions regarding it.
> Best of luck to everyone.


So your saying when we first go in our bmi has to be 29 or less? Is that what they told you or?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 11, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> So your saying when we first go in our bmi has to be 29 or less? Is that what they told you or?


Yes u want to be under that though at least 28 to be safe also they're not playing in the academy anymore for pt anyone that has problems/struggling with PT will be sent back to bhs for full screening. They're trying to mimic the fire academy with the count on deck and more pt they said we've gotten so much more pt then last class bcuz they couldn't do much in January. We no longer can have phones in locker or smoke anymore on base a few ppl ruin it for everybody smh. Phones in car at all times they did full searches even checked boots


----------



## nerdinnyc (Jun 11, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yes u want to be under that though at least 28 to be safe also they're not playing in the academy anymore for pt anyone that has problems/struggling with PT will be sent back to bhs for full screening. They're trying to mimic the fire academy with the count on deck and more pt they said we've gotten so much more pt then last class bcuz they couldn't do much in January. We no longer can have phones in locker or smoke anymore on base a few ppl ruin it for everybody smh. Phones in car at all times they did full searches even checked boots



I am glad. The academy was looked at like a joke when I went through. Where did you do your field rotations?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 11, 2016)

nerdinnyc said:


> I am glad. The academy was looked at like a joke when I went through. Where did you do your field rotations?


I did 3 rotations so far still have like 5 left doing them at station 22.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 11, 2016)

i know they're trying to mimic the fire academy, but pt is a joke if youre in shape. 
A lot of cardio and calisthenics workouts (push ups, planks, squats). 
we usually do around 1.5 - 2 miles every pt session. 
PT isnt every day after the state refresh part is over. After state refresh part, we do pt when we have OPS and last day of scenarios. 

just do some cardio now before the academy and youll be fine.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 11, 2016)

mattchew said:


> i know they're trying to mimic the fire academy, but pt is a joke if youre in shape.
> A lot of cardio and calisthenics workouts (push ups, planks, squats).
> we usually do around 1.5 - 2 miles every pt session.
> PT isnt every day after the state refresh part is over. After state refresh part, we do pt when we have OPS and last day of scenarios.
> ...


Yep but comparing it to last classes it's more PT I actually like it bcuz by the time pt is done it's 5pm for us so makes the day go by so much quicker. Matt did alpha get told no phones also?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 11, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yep but comparing it to last classes it's more PT I actually like it bcuz by the time pt is done it's 5pm for us so makes the day go by so much quicker. Matt did alpha get told no phones also?



Nope. Didnt even know that was a thing for bravo. What happened? (inbox me if you want). 
But yeah, PT is actually not bad. It kills time, youre getting paid to get in shape. So its pretty cool. I wish we did more to be honest.


----------



## JZHusky (Jun 12, 2016)

Sup peeps. Does anyone know if all aspects of the qualifying process (PAT, I.I., Psych and Med) are done in list order exclusively? I only ask because I got word of a friend who is behind me getting his medical exam while I have not yet and I'm getting concerned that DCAS may have sent me a letter and it got lost in the mail. Do they contact you if you fail to appear for something? Is there a number I can call specific to whichever office schedules medicals? 

thanks for reading


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey guys what is the number for the CID?


----------



## JZHusky (Jun 12, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> Hey guys what is the number for the CID?



candidate investigation division at 
718-999-2169


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 13, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Sup peeps. Does anyone know if all aspects of the qualifying process (PAT, I.I., Psych and Med) are done in list order exclusively? I only ask because I got word of a friend who is behind me getting his medical exam while I have not yet and I'm getting concerned that DCAS may have sent me a letter and it got lost in the mail. Do they contact you if you fail to appear for something? Is there a number I can call specific to whichever office schedules medicals?
> 
> thanks for reading



List number matters when it comes to going into the academy. Patience is key now. You'll get the letter soon. Same thing happened to me. I was in the 100s and people in the 300s and 400s got their intake before me.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 13, 2016)

Similar boat here. I did my PAT and Medical with those with lower numbers than mine (200-300 number difference) Don't stress so much. They space it out to keep you occupied in the lengthy process that it takes to get into the academy.


----------



## Str8dope (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey guys after the PAT how long do you have to wait for the next step? I just got my rescheduled date for this weekend (thank god it only took a few weeks.) and then how soon do you get into the academy?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Hey guys after the PAT how long do you have to wait for the next step? I just got my rescheduled date for this weekend (thank god it only took a few weeks.) and then how soon do you get into the academy?



Getting into the academy is all dependent on your list number. If you're in the early numbers I would say six months to a year til youre in the academy. 

When I did my PAT It was in the middle of the summer last year, then everything else was a month to two months apart. From what my investigator told me I'm looking at July Academy. 

List# 11XX
Exam# 5003


----------



## striknthunder (Jun 14, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Getting into the academy is all dependent on your list number. If you're in the early numbers I would say six months to a year til youre in the academy.
> 
> When I did my PAT It was in the middle of the summer last year, then everything else was a month to two months apart. From what my investigator told me I'm looking at July Academy.
> 
> ...



that's weird cause i did my PAT in the fall and everything was like 2-3 weeks apart . and my list number is in the high 900's


----------



## Str8dope (Jun 14, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Getting into the academy is all dependent on your list number. If you're in the early numbers I would say six months to a year til youre in the academy.
> 
> When I did my PAT It was in the middle of the summer last year, then everything else was a month to two months apart. From what my investigator told me I'm looking at July Academy.
> 
> ...



Damn ok Im list # 654 on Exam: 6003


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 14, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> that's weird cause i did my PAT in the fall and everything was like 2-3 weeks apart . and my list number is in the high 900's



Are you on list 5003? If you are you could expect a call for July. I saw earlier on this thread that the last number called for April was in the low 900s. Has anyone contacted you recently to tell you about July?


----------



## striknthunder (Jun 14, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Are you on list 5003? If you are you could expect a call for July. I saw earlier on this thread that the last number called for April was in the low 900s. Has anyone contacted you recently to tell you about July?



Yeah I know. I contacted my investigator just to make sure they haven't passed my number and she told me that I should expect a call for the July class


----------



## Setitoff803 (Jun 14, 2016)

This may be a dumb question but does anyone have the number to call to see if you passed the physical agility? They said it would be in the packet and my packet didn't have it. It'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 14, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> Yeah I know. I contacted my investigator just to make sure they haven't passed my number and she told me that I should expect a call for the July class


Nice that's exciting. Good luck hopefully ill get a call too. I want to take the PM class,  1500-2300


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2016)

Setitoff803 said:


> This may be a dumb question but does anyone have the number to call to see if you passed the physical agility? They said it would be in the packet and my packet didn't have it. It'd be greatly appreciated


I believe you reach out to CID for that


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Nice that's exciting. Good luck hopefully ill get a call too. I want to take the PM class,  1500-2300



Hopefully I'll see you in the PM class if I am called dude. Hoping I get to choose that as an option


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Damn ok Im list # 654 on Exam: 6003



You have a bit of a wait still... There are a little over 700 on exam #5003 before they even put those on #6003 through the academy. Just have some patience, especially with your investigator. Sometimes hearing nothing from them is better lol. Can't tell you how many times I've been called because small things slipped my mind such as being laid off from one of my jobs.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 14, 2016)

I know it has been awhile since we went to the intake (Did myn in December) but do you guys remember them asking for a copy of your CPR card? Or just your EMTB card? My friend is asking me and I just dont remember


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I know it has been awhile since we went to the intake (Did myn in December) but do you guys remember them asking for a copy of your CPR card? Or just your EMTB card? My friend is asking me and I just dont remember



I believe they asked for CPR card copies as well


----------



## striknthunder (Jun 14, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I know it has been awhile since we went to the intake (Did myn in December) but do you guys remember them asking for a copy of your CPR card? Or just your EMTB card? My friend is asking me and I just dont remember



Nah I don't remember them asking me for one, but you should always carry it on you. you never know. We were always told to just take everything just in case someone ask for it. better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 14, 2016)

We should be getting the call soon guys 6 weeks left


----------



## striknthunder (Jun 14, 2016)

Fernando said:


> We should be getting the call soon guys 6 weeks left



yeah I'm really anxious to get the call. i just don't know if i wanna do am or pm


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 14, 2016)

Fernando said:


> We should be getting the call soon guys 6 weeks left


I know!!!!!!! Im terrified im just not ganna get called, then im ganna come on here and see numbers higher than me getting calls lol. My number is so close to the last called. From what I understand a 718-999 number gives you the offer,NOT your investigator. So keep that in mind. Also thanks you two for the cpr card info


----------



## Fernando (Jun 14, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> yeah I'm really anxious to get the call. i just don't know if i wanna do am or pm


Neither do I I'm guessing for me nights is better cuz I'll avoid traffic


----------



## Fernando (Jun 14, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I know!!!!!!! Im terrified im just not ganna get called, then im ganna come on here and see numbers higher than me getting calls lol. My number is so close to the last called. From what I understand a 718-999 number gives you the offer,NOT your investigator. So keep that in mind. Also thanks you two for the cpr card info


Yea I'm 94# I almost made the April


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 14, 2016)

Have you guys talked to your investigators? It feels weird to me that you will just randomly get a call, I feel like you should get a "hey you might be getting a new job soon" or something like that. But I know how the city works, and I understand that our investigators have other canidets to worry about they have alot on their plate. Just keep working out and don't think about it.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 14, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Have you guys talked to your investigators? It feels weird to me that you will just randomly get a call, I feel like you should get a "hey you might be getting a new job soon" or something like that. But I know how the city works, and I understand that our investigators have other canidets to worry about they have alot on their plate. Just keep working out and don't think about it.


That's exactly how it works thoe. Some people don't get a call till the day before the academy. Ita NYC that's how it works sometimes unfortunately


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 14, 2016)

I have to have a separate consultation with the psychologist because of medication use in high but I was expecting that to happen anyway. The doctor at the medical a few weeks ago said that's it's standard protocol and he said my medication won't be a problem.

Can anyone tell me what to expect at the consultation with the psychologist?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I have to have a separate consultation with the psychologist because of medication use in high but I was expecting that to happen anyway. The doctor at the medical a few weeks ago said that's it's standard protocol and he said my medication won't be a problem.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what to expect at the consultation with the psychologist?



They just wanna know in your own words on why you took those medications. Don't stress. I was in the same shoes. You'll spend more time waiting on the person than you actually will with them. Which is maybe 5-10 minutes


----------



## Stavie670 (Jun 15, 2016)

How deep can the fdny look into your medical history?


----------



## Stavie670 (Jun 15, 2016)

Is it like a background check where everything shows on a record? How does it work


----------



## SIemt (Jun 15, 2016)

So i have a unique situation. When i was applying for the nypd cadet corps about 2.5 yrs ago, i stated that i smoked marijuana occasionally and got drugged when i was 18 (true story) on the APD5, which is the application booklet. During the psych, should i disclose this or just deny? Ive been told different things so i was wondering what i should do. I was 18 at the time of all that stuff since i was hanging around with bad people. Im 21 now and havnt been around that crew since that whole drugged episode. Your guys' thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## striknthunder (Jun 15, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Neither do I I'm guessing for me nights is better cuz I'll avoid traffic


I guess, but I think I'm going to do am just cause I rather sit in traffic going home rather than sitting in traffic getting there. I heard they don't play with lateness.


----------



## striknthunder (Jun 15, 2016)

SIemt said:


> So i have a unique situation. When i was applying for the nypd cadet corps about 2.5 yrs ago, i stated that i smoked marijuana occasionally and got drugged when i was 18 (true story) on the APD5, which is the application booklet. During the psych, should i disclose this or just deny? Ive been told different things so i was wondering what i should do. I was 18 at the time of all that stuff since i was hanging around with bad people. I'm 21 now and haven't been around that crew since that whole drugged episode. Your guys' thoughts would be appreciated


Idk i think i would disclose it just cause they bring everything up. like i forgot to tell them that i applied for sanitation and i didn't think it mattered to bring that up and then i got a call asking why i didn't disclose it. my investigator didn't seem to care but he just wanted it to be on file.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 15, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> How deep can the fdny look into your medical history?



If you raise red flags, they can look as deep as they want because you signed off on releases granting them access. Unless you give them reason to, such as scars, disclosing something, etc, they probably won't look that deep but yes, absolutely, they can look as deep as they want if it's on record.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 15, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> Idk i think i would disclose it just cause they bring everything up. like i forgot to tell them that i applied for sanitation and i didn't think it mattered to bring that up and then i got a call asking why i didn't disclose it. my investigator didn't seem to care but he just wanted it to be on file.


Oh i see. To be honest im not worried, as like i said this was back in high school and id obviously pass any drug test for the remainder of the hiring process. Its just bothering me thinking about it, thanks


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 15, 2016)

My coworker's investigator said calls will start going out Monday the 4th. Good luck everyone,  post when you get called!!!!!


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey, does anyone know if having points would dq me. I recently went to traffic court from an incident that happened Jan 2014. The clerk says the points aren't on my license because of how long ago it happened but it will be on my abstract?


----------



## Xerjak (Jun 15, 2016)

Krazyiiz911 said:


> Hey, does anyone know if having points would dq me. I recently went to traffic court from an incident that happened Jan 2014. The clerk says the points aren't on my license because of how long ago it happened but it will be on my abstract?


It'll be on there but it's not a big deal. If your record doesn't show that you make a habit of violations than your fine.


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Jun 15, 2016)

Xerjak said:


> It'll be on there but it's not a big deal. If your record doesn't show that you make a habit of violations than your fine.





Xerjak said:


> It'll be on there but it's not a big deal. If your record doesn't show that you make a habit of violations than your fine.


----------



## Krazyiiz911 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 16, 2016)

SIemt said:


> So i have a unique situation. When i was applying for the nypd cadet corps about 2.5 yrs ago, i stated that i smoked marijuana occasionally and got drugged when i was 18 (true story) on the APD5, which is the application booklet. During the psych, should i disclose this or just deny? Ive been told different things so i was wondering what i should do. I was 18 at the time of all that stuff since i was hanging around with bad people. Im 21 now and havnt been around that crew since that whole drugged episode. Your guys' thoughts would be appreciated



Disclose EVERYTHING. Whether it's a unique situation such as yours, or a simple speeding ticket. Disclose it, if you've been fired from a job, laid off, etc. Disclose it. Seeing that your situation happened way back when in high school I doubt that will affect you as long as your drug tests are as clean as a whistle you'll be fine. Best of luck to you


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 16, 2016)

For those currently in the academy:

I'm sure I asked this before.... But for people who have gauges, are we to take them out and cover them with bandaids or are we able to keep them in and cover them with a bandaid... 

I currently have an 8mm hole in my ear and I wouldn't want it to get infected while I'm in the academy.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 16, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> For those currently in the academy:
> 
> I'm sure I asked this before.... But for people who have gauges, are we to take them out and cover them with bandaids or are we able to keep them in and cover them with a bandaid...
> 
> I currently have an 8mm hole in my ear and I wouldn't want it to get infected while I'm in the academy.



Take them out and cover with band aids. I'm not in the academy but I can tell from experience and tons of family in the FDNY, to take them out.


----------



## Stavie670 (Jun 16, 2016)

Will they tell you right away if your disqualified? How soon will you know if you're medically qualified? I took the medical a few days ago wondering how long the wait is to hear results?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 16, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Will they tell you right away if your disqualified? How soon will you know if you're medically qualified? I took the medical a few days ago wondering how long the wait is to hear results?



If you had any thing to disqualify you that day, you would have been marked disqualified on your packet they keep on record. You would have known.

Now depending on your drug test and blood work, you'll know when you receive your blood work results in the mail. It's a big packet and you'll know then. Usually, the results read "mild abnormalities" and they're never usually a problem. It would say if there was any red flags.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 17, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Will they tell you right away if your disqualified? How soon will you know if you're medically qualified? I took the medical a few days ago wondering how long the wait is to hear results?



For the most part you would have found out when you spoke to the Doctor if anything would disqualify you, or delay your process (mostly weight). They tell you either then or after you speak to a doctor. If they haven't directly told you anything than guess what buddy, you're in the clear.


----------



## pvtjs (Jun 17, 2016)

pvtjs said:


> Hey guys, candidate way down on the list on 6003 here. I got two speeding tickets this year, and got into a fender bender when I was 16. Is this going to DQ me? Any current EMT's get hired with traffic tickets on your record? FDNY is my dream job so I have a lot riding on this, plus I'm going to be traveling across the country.



Bump.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 17, 2016)

pvtjs said:


> Bump.



Disclose EVERYTHING. Would you rather get marked for failure to disclose information?


----------



## pvtjs (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm going to disclose it. What I'm wondering is if it's going to disqualify me or not.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 17, 2016)

pvtjs said:


> I'm going to disclose it. What I'm wondering is if it's going to disqualify me or not.



We can't answer that but if you close, the chances shift in your favor for you investigator excusing the tickets etc.


----------



## pvtjs (Jun 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> We can't answer that but if you close, the chances shift in your favor for you investigator excusing the tickets etc.



I'm hoping someone on here will be able to answer. There are current FDNY EMT's on here. Someone must have either been hired with tickets on their record, or been disqualified because of it. Or at least know someone in that situation.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 18, 2016)

pvtjs said:


> I'm hoping someone on here will be able to answer. There are current FDNY EMT's on here. Someone must have either been hired with tickets on their record, or been disqualified because of it. Or at least know someone in that situation.



It depends on your driving record and how it looks now, how many points you got from the ticket, how much you were going over the speed limit etc. Of course people have been hired with tickets on their record but that's not up to them or any of us to decide what's good or not. A speeding ticket does not look good, especially two. Do your best to show you understand that you made your mistakes and you've learned from them. None of us here are investigators and can tell you what protocols they follow or what mood yours will be in that day.

I'm sorry you didn't get the definitive yes or no answer you desired, but you're not going to find that here. I know you're anxious to know, but all I can advise is to disclose everything and show your sorrow towards your violations.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 18, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> My coworker's investigator said calls will start going out Monday the 4th. Good luck everyone,  post when you get called!!!!!


 I'm sorry guys, my coworker said the 5th*. I txtd him saying isn't it weird that calls would go out on a holiday (July 4th) ? And he told me he said the 5th, so I  guess I misheard him. So Tuesday the 5th


----------



## pvtjs (Jun 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> It depends on your driving record and how it looks now, how many points you got from the ticket, how much you were going over the speed limit etc. Of course people have been hired with tickets on their record but that's not up to them or any of us to decide what's good or not. A speeding ticket does not look good, especially two. Do your best to show you understand that you made your mistakes and you've learned from them. None of us here are investigators and can tell you what protocols they follow or what mood yours will be in that day.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get the definitive yes or no answer you desired, but you're not going to find that here. I know you're anxious to know, but all I can advise is to disclose everything and show your sorrow towards your violations.



I know I'm not going to get a definitive answer, but I'd like to hear about cases where people were either hired with tickets on their record, or disqualified because of them.


----------



## NYK07 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys I have a question, I took exam 5003 my list number is 97* 
When they contact you to ask of your still interested in the position, do they ask you about your current job? The reason I ask is because when I 1st saw my investigator I was working at a fast food restaurant and in late February, I pretty much stop showing up because I got another job working EMS transport, so is that gonna be a problem?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 18, 2016)

NYK07 said:


> Hey guys I have a question, I took exam 5003 my list number is 97*
> When they contact you to ask of your still interested in the position, do they ask you about your current job? The reason I ask is because when I 1st saw my investigator I was working at a fast food restaurant and in late February, I pretty much stop showing up because I got another job working EMS transport, so is that gonna be a problem?


Yes any change of employment u have to let them know immediately and any traffic tickets, arrests etc otherwise that's a failure to disclose and an automatic dq


----------



## NYK07 (Jun 18, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yes any change of employment u have to let them know immediately and any traffic tickets, arrests etc otherwise that's a failure to disclose and an automatic dq


Damn, I pretty much left my job and got hired on EMS transport on 2/19/16 and I didn't disclose this to my investigator, so I'm screwed?


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey everyone. I was wondering, if you want to drop out of the process for this year should an email be sent? I failed the physical agility and I'm going to hold off till next year instead of retaking it and prepare myself a bit more. Do I need to write to them or just wait till the test is released again and just sendo in another app.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 19, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Hey everyone. I was wondering, if you want to drop out of the process for this year should an email be sent? I failed the physical agility and I'm going to hold off till next year instead of retaking it and prepare myself a bit more. Do I need to write to them or just wait till the test is released again and just sendo in another app.


I honestly wouldn't do that they give u usually 6 months after failing to come back and redo it, I would keep trying if by that new date u don't feel confident u can just reschedule it and it should give u another month or so depending on scheduling. I never heard of anyone postponing the process unless they were medically hurt and they needed paperwork from docs to prove


----------



## Xerjak (Jun 19, 2016)

pvtjs said:


> I know I'm not going to get a definitive answer, but I'd like to hear about cases where people were either hired with tickets on their record, or disqualified because of them.


I had a ticket that was reduced in my record. A few people in my class had some tickets. Again , if there was time in between the tickets, and you have not done it recently, you should be alright.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 19, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> I honestly wouldn't do that they give u usually 6 months after failing to come back and redo it, I would keep trying if by that new date u don't feel confident u can just reschedule it and it should give u another month or so depending on scheduling. I never heard of anyone postponing the process unless they were medically hurt and they needed paperwork from docs to prove



Thanks for the answer. I am also leaning in general towards possibly taking a different career path. However if I ever decide to head back I don't want anything looming from not withdrawing myself.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

I just called dcas and I'm no longer on an outstanding certification....... did I just get D/Qd? #998 test 5003, it also said the last appointed was in the 1400's, that cant be right. somebody near my number please call dcas 212-669-1357


----------



## NYK07 (Jun 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I just called dcas and I'm no longer on an outstanding certification....... did I just get D/Qd? #998 test 5003, it also said the last appointed was in the 1400's, that cant be right. somebody near my number please call dcas 212-669-1357


My # is a little earlier then yours I'm 97* I'm afraid if I call I'll get DQ also because I didn't disclose that I left my current job and got a new one


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I just called dcas and I'm no longer on an outstanding certification....... did I just get D/Qd? #998 test 5003, it also said the last appointed was in the 1400's, that cant be right. somebody near my number please call dcas 212-669-1357



Im still on hold. I'll figure it out.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

I Used the automated system DorkyEMT. just call, put in your social, then put in the test number (5003). then it gives you info on the test


----------



## emsc (Jun 20, 2016)

What number do you call for the automated system?


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

212-669-1357


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

This is how you do it
1.)Call 212-669-1357
2.) Press 2
3.) Enter your SS number, then press pound, then press 1
4.) Then enter your list number (5003)
5.) then press 1


----------



## orj91 (Jun 20, 2016)

mine was on outstanding certification about a week ago, just checked and it says not on an outstanding cert


----------



## NYK07 (Jun 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I Used the automated system DorkyEMT. just call, put in your social, then put in the test number (5003). then it gives you info on the test


I used the automated system also and told me the same thing, but it says I'm in the list still, weird


----------



## orj91 (Jun 20, 2016)

I read somewhere that when you are not on outstanding you are no longer under review and cleared to be hired. not positive though


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

What number are your Orj91? and are you on list 5003?


----------



## orj91 (Jun 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> What number are your Orj91? and are you on list 5003?


yes #115x


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

orj91 said:


> yes #115x


Did you have any trouble during the process? Or did everything go smoothly? maby we didn't get D/qd, maby this is whats supposed to happen before calls go out.


----------



## orj91 (Jun 20, 2016)

everything was smooth. No tickets clean record, investigator said everything was handed in.


----------



## orj91 (Jun 20, 2016)

did anyone else call and check?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 20, 2016)

orj91 said:


> did anyone else call and check?



Spent 2 hours on hold with no luck.... When you call the automated system What does it physically say? When I call it just says I am on the list (obviously because we have all been on the list for two years now)


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Spent 2 hours on hold with no luck.... When you call the automated system What does it physically say? When I call it just says I am on the list (obviously because we have all been on the list for two years now)



I think you gta press 2. It says press 2 for a detailed summary of the exam. Just call the number and follow the steps its easy. Dont worry if your not on an outstanding certification. I was on outstanding acouple weels ago and now im not. Same with orj91. I dont know what this means but I doubt it because I'm d/qd. Iv had a smooth process


----------



## emt117 (Jun 20, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how often usually do they do the academy classes (i.e. which months)? I see a lot of people posting about July can anyone else tell me what other months they usually do the classes? Thanks.


----------



## EMT6003 (Jun 20, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows where they are in the hiring process. I am #41 on exam 6003. I was hoping for insight in to whether nor not they started on this list or are on the previous list still for the academy. Thanks.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 20, 2016)

orj91 said:


> did anyone else call and check?






Just called and was Outstanding two weeks ago and just called out of curiosity after reading this, and it just said I am no longer outstanding, so pretty sure it's a good thing not being under review. I am number 105X on exam 5003 and cleared for everything.
heard calls would possibly be going out July 5th.
good luck guys


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm on list 5003 and in the 1500s. The automated system now says that I'm not Outstanding as well. From what I heard when your status says not outstanding that means that you are cleared to be hired. If you are outstanding certification it means you're still under review.


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Just called and was Outstanding two weeks ago and just called out of curiosity after reading this, and it just said I am no longer outstanding, so pretty sure it's a good thing not being under review. I am number 105X on exam 5003 and cleared for everything.
> heard calls would possibly be going out July 5th.
> good luck guys



Yea I heard July 5th too, god I just want the call. For the last class, looking at this thread, the calls started going out March 22, which is 4 weeks before the academy. For these big 180 people classes I bet they start calling 4 weeks before so they can get the Academy filled.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 20, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> I think you gta press 2. It says press 2 for a detailed summary of the exam. Just call the number and follow the steps its easy. Dont worry if your not on an outstanding certification. I was on outstanding acouple weels ago and now im not. Same with orj91. I dont know what this means but I doubt it because I'm d/qd. Iv had a smooth process



I haven't called that number since I first got my letter two years ago. So I wouldn't even know if I was ever on an outstanding certificate lol. I guess when I heard mine earlier I'm in the clear. I won't get my hopes up just in case and I'll wait for my call. Looking forward to seeing everyone soon if we get in. Best of luck


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 21, 2016)

emt117 said:


> Can anyone tell me how often usually do they do the academy classes (i.e. which months)? I see a lot of people posting about July can anyone else tell me what other months they usually do the classes? Thanks.



Its Usually something like this. January, April, July, October. BUT this april class thats in right now confirmed that the academy is longer now, so we have no way of knowing. The only time your ganna know for sure is when the current Academy is about to end, somebody will know when the next class starts


----------



## emsc (Jun 21, 2016)

It says I am not outstanding as week. Test 5003, list #11**


----------



## FDNY402 (Jun 21, 2016)

emsc said:


> It says I am not outstanding as week. Test 5003, list #11**



We think not outstanding means your cleared


----------



## emsc (Jun 22, 2016)

So excited


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 22, 2016)

When I got my call for the academy I was not on an outstanding certification so don't worry about that!  and rumor has it that they're trying to make the next  class 240 they're trying to work out the logistics to see if it's even feasible so don't be surprised if it's more then 180


----------



## Str8dope (Jun 23, 2016)

Question team, I got my intake interview date (in 1 weeks) How long after that will i be entering the academy?


----------



## SIemt (Jun 23, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Yes you do. It's a separate title with separate requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this also mean if you take the promotional to FF that you do all the hiring process steps again? Wouldn't fdny have all your info anyway? Interesting


----------



## FdnyEms1077 (Jun 23, 2016)

Heyy guys, I have been a long time lurker but never participated in this thread (Selfish I know). On monday I saw your convo about the automated dcas system so I was curious myself. I was ON an outstanding certification about 2 weeks ago but when I called on Monday it now says in NOT on an outstanding certification. I have had a relatively smooth process. I also talked to my investigator the same day in the afternoon and he said my number will probably be reached, and calls will start going out Monday the 27th.

Test:5003
Number:109X


----------



## FdnyEms1077 (Jun 23, 2016)

And as for the cards expire during the academy, I dont think what you guys put is true,  I think you haveto have a valid card THROUGHOUT the whole academy, (or atleast till you take the state in the academy). Fernando, do the automated system and see if your outstanding or not. If you are u gta refresh, if not then ill cya in July!


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 23, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Does this also mean if you take the promotional to FF that you do all the hiring process steps again? Wouldn't fdny have all your info anyway? Interesting



Everything all over again. That is correct. Any promotion you take in the city that changes your title you go through all the steps again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 23, 2016)

They told us last night they're raising the age for fire for the promotional exam to 34 or 36 they're not sure yet.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jun 23, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> They told us last night they're raising the age for fire for the promotional exam to 34 or 36 they're not sure yet.



No. They're attempting to pass a bill which would raise the age to 36.  This has been attempted before in the past as well if you google it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Jun 23, 2016)

FDNY402 said:


> Its Usually something like this. January, April, July, October. BUT this april class thats in right now confirmed that the academy is longer now, so we have no way of knowing. The only time your ganna know for sure is when the current Academy is about to end, somebody will know when the next class starts



Okay, thank you for the info


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 23, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Question team, I got my intake interview date (in 1 weeks) How long after that will i be entering the academy?



All depends on your list number. There are still 700+ people on exam 5003 they have yo get through before they touch anyone on exam 6003


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Jun 23, 2016)

Next emt classes start 7/25 &  10/17... Your welcome.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 23, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Everything all over again. That is correct. Any promotion you take in the city that changes your title you go through all the steps again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I wonder if any instances of someone getting denied a promotion for failing a hiring step they previously passed that would be unfortunate


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 23, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Now I wonder if any instances of someone getting denied a promotion for failing a hiring step they previously passed that would be unfortunate



I'm sure it's happened plenty of times.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 23, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Now I wonder if any instances of someone getting denied a promotion for failing a hiring step they previously passed that would be unfortunate


happens many times firefighters are peace officer positions which require a more thorough background check and certain things allowed in ems are not allowed for fire.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jun 23, 2016)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Next emt classes start 7/25 &  10/17... Your welcome.



And the next medic class is August 22nd.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 23, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> happens many times firefighters are peace officer positions which require a more thorough background check and certain things allowed in ems are not allowed for fire.


so ems may hire someone with a criminal history is what youre saying?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 23, 2016)

SIemt said:


> so ems may hire someone with a criminal history is what youre saying?



Not necessarily but things such as moving violations and some medical conditions are overlooked in EMS while fire won't allow. I'm sure people do get on with misdemeanors for EMS but not for fire.


----------



## SIemt (Jun 23, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Not necessarily but things such as moving violations and some medical conditions are overlooked in EMS while fire won't allow. I'm sure people do get on with misdemeanors for EMS but not for fire.


Thats unfortunate, I hope something pretty minor like my unique situation in HS I wrote about a few posts back isnt a problem when the time comes, since it would be so far in the past and I wouldve passed drug tests since I was 19. Guess I'll see when the time comes


----------



## Stavie670 (Jun 24, 2016)

Heard the next academy after July is September. I was at my medical when they told us that. Also if you didn't take your psych the next one is next month, so any **** for 6003 to sneak in July is looking slim.


----------



## FdnyEms1077 (Jun 24, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Heard the next academy after July is September. I was at my medical when they told us that. Also if you didn't take your psych the next one is next month, so any **** for 6003 to sneak in July is looking slim.



What about early 6003? Like numbers 1-100


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 24, 2016)

I know the whole thing about outstanding and not outstanding for the DCAS automated number. I've heard too that not outstanding means you're process is complete but I just called and I'm not outstanding as well. I'm on 6003 list number #13X so I find that hard to believe that my investigation is complete especially when I just had a consultation with the psychologist regarding medication use on Tuesday. I am done with the entire process and I've been investigated since late April but still.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 25, 2016)

FdnyEms1077 said:


> What about early 6003? Like numbers 1-100


earliest prob January


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 26, 2016)

Guys I have one question - let's say I get a shot at "April emt academy" but my life is a bit busy and I won't be able to handle it, could I just ask to be switched to a later academy down the road? Like all the way in January or something?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 26, 2016)

spaceferret said:


> Guys I have one question - let's say I get a shot at "April emt academy" but my life is a bit busy and I won't be able to handle it, could I just ask to be switched to a later academy down the road? Like all the way in January or something?




You just stumped me with that one.
Do you mean July academy ? or October academy and just want to defer to a possible January academy ? 
A friend of mine did it, and they deferred him to a later one, But not sure if they do it all the time, 
Anyone ?


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 26, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> You just stumped me with that one.
> Do you mean July academy ? or October academy and just want to defer to a possible January academy ?
> A friend of mine did it, and they deferred him to a later one, But not sure if they do it all the time,
> Anyone ?


That's why I placed it in quotation marks, I was being hypothetical with what I was saying, the point is I want to defer to a later academy because of the possibility of the academy overlapping with medic school, and I'm not even sure if I will go to medic school anyway, but I just wanted to know my options


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone know when we get the rest of our apparel? Like the dark blue shirts aND everything else with our names on it?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 26, 2016)

spaceferret said:


> That's why I placed it in quotation marks, I was being hypothetical with what I was saying, the point is I want to defer to a later academy because of the possibility of the academy overlapping with medic school, and I'm not even sure if I will go to medic school anyway, but I just wanted to know my options




Gotcha ! I am pretty sure you can, as I stated before my friend deferred to a later class due to school priorities.
Good luck


----------



## Jimazz (Jun 26, 2016)

spaceferret said:


> Guys I have one question - let's say I get a shot at "April emt academy" but my life is a bit busy and I won't be able to handle it, could I just ask to be switched to a later academy down the road? Like all the way in January or something?



Im almost positive you can


----------



## Mikef19 (Jun 26, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Anyone know when we get the rest of our apparel? Like the dark blue shirts aND everything else with our names on it?



You're in the academy now, right? You get everything at the end. You'll drop off what you have to have patches put on (your BI jacket, long sleeve shirts, personal ppe gear) and pick up everything else (golf shirts). 

Also, yes. You can defer your appointment.


----------



## JZHusky (Jun 27, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> earliest prob January



Wow you think so huh? Damn. I figured we'd sneak into October easy.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jun 27, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Wow you think so huh? Damn. I figured we'd sneak into October easy.



It all depends how many people go into this academy. They went through about 400 numbers to get 180 people and they want to do possibly 240 this time so there's a chance 6003 see's October.


----------



## Robert447 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm on 6003 list number 42x and I got my medical date for July 8th... Any info I should know what to expect? And how long does it usually take. I'm scheduled for 645 am


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 27, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> I'm on 6003 list number 42x and I got my medical date for July 8th... Any info I should know what to expect? And how long does it usually take. I'm scheduled for 645 am



Blood work, vision test, hearing test, pulmonary exam, drug screening, a sit down with one of their doctors and more paperwork. I may be missing a few things


----------



## Nsanc123 (Jun 27, 2016)

I live in florida right now and got called to do the physical in may but couldnt makr it so i hadda put my application on hold but now i hadda call dcas to put me back on the list and reschedule and they said it should be sometime in september, im in school right now and it finishes in october so what are my expected time ranges to potentially be in the academy list #low 9xx #6003


----------



## SIemt (Jun 28, 2016)

What did everyone wear to the medical? It says not to wear certain things, just wondering what others wore so I dont look like an odd ball


----------



## Stavie670 (Jun 28, 2016)

SIemt said:


> What did everyone wear to the medical? It says not to wear certain things, just wondering what others wore so I dont look like an odd ball


A lot of people wore suit and tie...... Not a good idea as you will be taking your clothes off a lot. I wore jeans and a polo shirt.... Do not show up in shorts!!!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 28, 2016)

SIemt said:


> What did everyone wear to the medical? It says not to wear certain things, just wondering what others wore so I dont look like an odd ball


I wore jeans and a t-shirt lol.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Jun 28, 2016)

When are academy dates and how long is expected time to be in academy after the physical?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 28, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> When are academy dates and how long is expected time to be in academy after the physical?



Dates are posted one page back I believe. And it is all dependent on your list number. They are trying to fly through 5003 So hopefully sometime next year for you


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 28, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> When are academy dates and how long is expected time to be in academy after the physical?





Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Next emt classes start 7/25 &  10/17... Your welcome.



Here you go


----------



## Nsanc123 (Jun 28, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Here you go


Thank you but nah cant do this year unfortunately have my physical scheduled sometime in september


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 28, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Thank you but nah cant do this year unfortunately have my physical scheduled sometime in september



It's a lengthy process, physical, intake (a really long packet and a lot of papers), psych, medical, and then the waiting game. It's all worth it in the end when we graduate the academy, guaranteed job with great benefits in one of the busiest systems there is.


----------



## Dot212 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just curious: what is it that people actually get DQ'd for in backgrounds?


----------



## Mikef19 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Just curious: what is it that people actually get DQ'd for in backgrounds?



Lying, trying to hide stupid stuff they've done in the past.


----------



## Dot212 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Lying, trying to hide stupid stuff they've done in the past.



Oh, okay cool. Thanks!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone in the academy now in tour 3 (BRAVO) PM me please.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jun 29, 2016)

Did anyone get a call for July class yet?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 29, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Did anyone get a call for July class yet?



Nothing here


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 29, 2016)

I wish my investigator would just give me a straight answer. All I wanna know is if I am cleared to be in this next academy or not. I'm so stressed about it


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 29, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> I wish my investigator would just give me a straight answer. All I wanna know is if I am cleared to be in this next academy or not. I'm so stressed about it



Just kick back and relax. My biggest worry is that I took on two jobs this summer and I need to plan with both employers for the first few weeks of the academy


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jun 29, 2016)

I wonder what list number they're going to get up to for exam 5003. This is nerve wrecking!!


----------



## orj91 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I wonder what list number they're going to get up to for exam 5003. This is nerve wrecking!!


at least 1300 right ? I'm hoping there isn't a ton of people who deferred earlier that fill up the class


----------



## Nsanc123 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone list #92x or above for exam #6003


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jun 29, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Anyone know when we get the rest of our apparel? Like the dark blue shirts aND everything else with our names on it?


Most of us got ours already


----------



## Fernando (Jun 30, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Most of us got ours already


What? I didn't get anything...


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> What? I didn't get anything...



She is talking about uniforms that they had dropped off for embroiding and such


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

Y'all ready for this week! Phone calls come out soon!


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Y'all ready for this week! Phone calls come out soon!


I thought the calls started on Monday?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I thought the calls started on Monday?


No lol thats July 4th


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

They


Fernando said:


> No lol thats July 4th


They STart on the 5th the phone calls


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> No lol thats July 4th





Mikezzzzzz said:


> I thought the calls started on Monday?



Two Rumors going on. 
1) calls were supposed to go out the 27th of June.
2) calls are supposed to start July 5th. 

Start planning everything out. Seeing that I'm expecting a baby girl soon (within a few weeks to two months) I'll be trying to figure out how to hold my Sales Supervisor position at my current employer and the Academy. If anyone is around the white plains ny area and wouldn't mind me carpooling with them to the PM that would be great. Please PM me if possible.


----------



## Twonson (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone knows what specific types of workouts can be expected during the pt. I currently have a sprained ankle and I'm worried that I might not be ready for the pt at the end of the month. Recovery is going fast for me but I'm still a bit freaked out.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 1, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows what specific types of workouts can be expected during the pt. I currently have a sprained ankle and I'm worried that I might not be ready for the pt at the end of the month. Recovery is going fast for me but I'm still a bit freaked out.



Off hand I know a lot of running.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi all, I went May 6th for my intake and haven't gotten any further. I spoke with my investigator and she doesn't see anything either. I'm on exam #6003, list #51x. I've seen a few from 6003 that have done everything. I'm trying to figure out why I haven't gotten my medical or psych yet.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

GUYS I JUST GOT THE PHONE CALL CLASS STARTS THE 25!!!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

Get ready guys phone calls coming out!


----------



## orj91 (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Get ready guys phone calls coming out!


you go the call for the academy ? what's your number


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> GUYS I JUST GOT THE PHONE CALL CLASS STARTS THE 25!!!


Oh wow!!! Congrats! I'm praying they get up to my number but I doubt it. I'm in the early 1500's


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Oh wow!!! Congrats! I'm praying they get up to my number but I doubt it. I'm in the early 1500's


Keep praying ! Hope you get in. I'm in the 3-11 for anyone that wants to know! And thank you!


----------



## emsc (Jul 1, 2016)

What is your list number????


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

emsc said:


> What is your list number????


94#


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> GUYS I JUST GOT THE PHONE CALL CLASS STARTS THE 25!!!




What is your list Number ?? Congrats
you took the PM class I see congrats. But again what is your list number on test 5003


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 1, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows what specific types of workouts can be expected during the pt. I currently have a sprained ankle and I'm worried that I might not be ready for the pt at the end of the month. Recovery is going fast for me but I'm still a bit freaked out.



In the beginning of the academy, pt consisted of planks, push ups (started doing those the first day of the academy), and running. Towards the middle, you use weights that you purchase and you do "V" Ups. Along with sit ups, crunches, bicycle ab workout, and more planks and push ups. Focus on your cardio (even thought it wasnt  bad at all) and your planks and push ups.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 1, 2016)

Fernando said:


> 94#



OK Gotcha !! Congrats brother,
Hope they get to mine Hopefully, 107X


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> What is your list Number ?? Congrats
> you took the PM class I see congrats. But again what is your list number on test 5003


Its 94# I'm not putting in the last number because everyone else wasnt putting it in for idk what reason lol idk if it means something with privacy to put ur list number out there


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> OK Gotcha !! Congrats brother,
> Hope they get to mine Hopefully, 107X


You'll be in don't worie because last class made it to low 900's and its 180 to a class I heard so you're good


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 1, 2016)

For those who are getting the call now:
1. enjoy your time in the academy. It really does go by quick.

2. Those who didnt really practice EMT from the time you received your cert until the academy, dont worry too much. Once you get into the academy you'll relearn everything and you do quizzes daily and it does help. Believe me.

3. Respect ALL the instructors. They really don't tolerate anyone who disrespects the IC's and DI's.

4. Follow. Simple. Instructions. It seems to me that no one knows how to follow directions. When you're instructed to "double time" (run) on base, do so. Don't be that guy that gets everyone else in trouble.

5. Treat the locker room like its your home. We've gotten in trouble in this class for people having shaving cream fight.

6. Before you know it, you'll be graduating. Enjoy your moments in the classroom and out. You will encounter people you like and dislike. If you dislike someone, just suck it up for the length of the academy and you probably wont seem them after graduation.

7. HAVE FUN! GREAT EXPERIENCE!

Cant wait to be working with some of you after you graduate.


Best of luck to ALL who are about to enter.
OORAH.


ANY QUESTIONS, JUST PM ME.


----------



## orj91 (Jul 1, 2016)

sucks that they started calling on a Friday of a holiday weekend... gonna have to wait til Tuesday now


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 1, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Hi all, I went May 6th for my intake and haven't gotten any further. I spoke with my investigator and she doesn't see anything either. I'm on exam #6003, list #51x. I've seen a few from 6003 that have done everything. I'm trying to figure out why I haven't gotten my medical or psych yet.



I'm a similar list number to you and haven't got anything further; investigator told me at intake to look out for medical letter by early July, so I wouldn't panic, I imagine they're focusing on filling the next class.


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Jul 1, 2016)

I got the call today!!! 3:13pm! List number 95x. Taking the 330-1130 academy


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> I got the call today!!! 3:13pm! List number 95x. Taking the 330-1130 academy


Me too I'll see u there!


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 1, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> I'm a similar list number to you and haven't got anything further; investigator told me at intake to look out for medical letter by early July, so I wouldn't panic, I imagine they're focusing on filling the next class.


  Who's your investigator? I have Unuero.


----------



## SIemt (Jul 1, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Hi all, I went May 6th for my intake and haven't gotten any further. I spoke with my investigator and she doesn't see anything either. I'm on exam #6003, list #51x. I've seen a few from 6003 that have done everything. I'm trying to figure out why I haven't gotten my medical or psych yet.


Im #40x and got my psych and medical date within a day of each other like two days ago so you should get yours soon


----------



## NYK07 (Jul 1, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> I got the call today!!! 3:13pm! List number 95x. Taking the 330-1130 academy


Damn I'm list number 97x and no call today : \


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 1, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Hi all, I went May 6th for my intake and haven't gotten any further. I spoke with my investigator and she doesn't see anything either. I'm on exam #6003, list #51x. I've seen a few from 6003 that have done everything. I'm trying to figure out why I haven't gotten my medical or psych yet.



Patience my friend, patience. Those of us who have lower list numbers and a very small chance for July are done already but I know people in the 200s who haven't had their medical yet either nor their psych. I'm done but I'm 13X. I know 3 people in the 200s and 1 in the 400s and they haven't had their medical or psych yet.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 1, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Patience my friend, patience. Those of us who have lower list numbers and a very small chance for July are done already but I know people in the 200s who haven't had their medical yet either nor their psych. I'm done but I'm 13X. I know 3 people in the 200s and 1 in the 400s and they haven't had their medical or psych yet.


   I have patiences as this is the first time I have called my investigator since my intake, just thought it was odd I hadn't gotten anything further. I also believe I read back a few pages that someone with a list number of 400 had already had their medical n psych. Just curious.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey all. So I send an email, as I was instructed, about re taking my Physical agility after failing it.

I got a call a few days later. I was told that retake dates are automatically send out to people that failed after 3 months and I should get a letter in the mail around September-October.

Does this sound correct? I only asked since I was told I had to send an email in order to get a retake date.


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Jul 2, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Me too I'll see u there!


What days are you going in for paperwork and uniforms? I'm going July 18th at noon and July 20th at 11


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 2, 2016)

Alatus said:


> Hey all. So I send an email, as I was instructed, about re taking my Physical agility after failing it.
> 
> I got a call a few days later. I was told that retake dates are automatically send out to people that failed after 3 months and I should get a letter in the mail around September-October.
> 
> Does this sound correct? I only asked since I was told I had to send an email in order to get a retake date.



Yes


----------



## EMT6003 (Jul 2, 2016)

Are they calling people this and next week for the July and September academies?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 2, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Are they calling people this and next week for the July and September academies?



They're calling people for the July Academy. A majority of the posts you see are those who are in exam# 5003 who have been going through the process since 2014.

If you're in exam 6003 gear up, your call could be right around the corner


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2016)

You people that want to work FDNY make me wonder at why you'll wait so long to work in a non cutting edge system with subpar pay for the area. Granted, the benes aren't bad, but for COL the pay sucks.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 2, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Me too I'll see u there!


You guys are gonna love the PM CLASS trust me instructors are amazing and so are the d.i's any questions feel free to hit me up can't wait to graduate July 20th


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 2, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> You guys are gonna love the PM CLASS trust me instructors are amazing and so are the d.i's any questions feel free to hit me up can't wait to graduate July 20th



Likewise with am. 


So choose with whatever fits your schedule best.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 2, 2016)

So does anyone think it is possible to work a second job after graduating the academy? During the academy I have everything planned out for myself but after is what I'm most concerned about. My girlfriend and myself are expecting and I want to be able to provide the most for my child


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 3, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So does anyone think it is possible to work a second job after graduating the academy? During the academy I have everything planned out for myself but after is what I'm most concerned about. My girlfriend and myself are expecting and I want to be able to provide the most for my child



At my private company, most of the guys work either private or for hospitals in different divisions. It's definitely possible especially if you mutual or work 12 hour tours.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum. Excited to get my career started in the FDNY. Took my physical agility not too long ago. Have to bring my cardio up since I couldn't get past the stair climb. Anyone have any tips?

Also, I never got a call about my drug test. I had no reason to fail it, but I never received a call about it. Do they only call you if something is wrong? I heard they called either way. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 3, 2016)

NYCEMT92 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum. Excited to get my career started in the FDNY. Took my physical agility not too long ago. Have to bring my cardio up since I couldn't get past the stair climb. Anyone have any tips?
> 
> 
> Also, I never got a call about my drug test. I had no reason to fail it, but I never received a call about it. Do they only call you if something is wrong? I heard they called either way.
> ...



Welcome. So there are some options you can do. If your local gym has a stairmaster you can do that. Invest in either a weighted vest. Or grab two 10 Or 20 lbs dumb bells and hold them chest high while on the stair climber. 

The thing with that is, if you don't keep your mind occupied in other ways sometimes, you're going to psych yourself out. What I did when I did the stair climber is hold on to the shoulder straps and song a song or two in my head to myself. 

Sorry I'm not much help. Everyone is different and there are plenty of ways to work on cardio, that portion of the test is more than just cardio, it's leg endurance as well


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 3, 2016)

Sing*


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone !
Well tomorrow they say more calls should begin to go out, as some have already gotten calls last Friday.
If you get the call, it would be great if you could post along with at least 3 numbers of your list number,
that way some of us know approximately how far along they are with the 5003 list.
Happy 4th and good luck to us all expecting the call and those going thru the process.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm now back on an outstanding certification. Hoping to get a call for this academy.


----------



## emsc (Jul 4, 2016)

You were off? And now back on? Is it better to be on or off?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 4, 2016)

emsc said:


> You were off? And now back on? Is it better to be on or off?


I don't think anyone really knows to be honest. But last week I was off. Now I'm back on


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I'm now back on an outstanding certification. Hoping to get a call for this academy.



Same here, when I called the automated system last week I was "Not Outstanding". I just called 5 mins ago and it now says "Currently Outstanding". A couple pages back everyone said being NOT Outstanding means your no longer under review and are cleared to be highred. Does this mean we are not cleard and wont make thr July class?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 4, 2016)

emsc said:


> You were off? And now back on? Is it better to be on or off?



Hey man when you call what does the automated system say? Currently Outstanding? Or currently NOT outstanding? Im number 104X on list 5003 btw


----------



## orj91 (Jul 4, 2016)

mine went from outstanding a few weeks ago to not outstanding. and back to outstanding yesterday


----------



## Jimazz (Jul 4, 2016)

From what Ive read today. It seems that when you ARE on outstanding cert, your paperwork and files are under review. And when you are NOT you either have not been reviewed yet or your review has been completed. From reading on other forums for different nyc jobs people have been hired while being on and off outstanding certification


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 4, 2016)

orj91 said:


> mine went from outstanding a few weeks ago to not outstanding. and back to outstanding yesterday



Mine was Outstanding a while back then went to not outstanding.  I just called 5 mins ago and im outstanding again lol.  Does anyone know what this means?
Thanks.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys I seriously just recommend waiting it out. Calls have started going out on Friday. So just be patient And wait it out.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 4, 2016)

Welp lets see what happends tomorrow, keep us updated! Good luck guys I hope I get to meet you at the end of the month.


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 5, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Anyone list #92x or above for exam #6003



Me im like #6XX. did you do the intake interview yet?


----------



## Twonson (Jul 5, 2016)

Just sitting here... itching for the call... slowly dying in the office.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Just sitting here... itching for the call... slowly dying in the office.


Lol same here bro. I'm just waiting around in between watching deadpool and giving kids bandaids or cold packs


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 5, 2016)

Who calls you? is it a 718 number?


----------



## Twonson (Jul 5, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Who calls you? is it a 718 number?


All phone numbers from FDNY HQ start with 718-999-xxxx. I deal with a few different offices in there for my job.


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 5, 2016)

Got my intake tomorrow I was told that if you have diplomas you don't need transcripts. Is that true? and what can i expect from the interview?


----------



## NYK07 (Jul 5, 2016)

What's up guys I got the call on sat, but they couldn't offer me the job till today because of info I forgot to disclose, my list # was 97*


----------



## Twonson (Jul 5, 2016)

NYK07 said:


> What's up guys I got the call on sat, but they couldn't offer me the job till today because of info I forgot to disclose, my list # was 97*


Thanks for the info!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Got my intake tomorrow I was told that if you have diplomas you don't need transcripts. Is that true? and what can i expect from the interview?



Just bring everything. Sorry if it's a hassle but sometimes you can't rely on us to answer that question. I do not think you need to bring a transcript if you have a diploma. However just as a precautionary bring both anyways (if possible to get it) you're investigator will tell you everything that you're missing if you are missing anything. Or if they require more info (statement that you're living with family members, never having a full-time job or working full-time hours, etc)


----------



## orj91 (Jul 5, 2016)

surprised more calls haven't gone out. what are they waiting for


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

orj91 said:


> surprised more calls haven't gone out. what are they waiting for



Probably just busy. In time we will get the call


----------



## EMT6003 (Jul 5, 2016)

So an outstanding certificate means we are under review for eligibility?


----------



## orj91 (Jul 5, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> So an outstanding certificate means we are under review for eligibility?


I honestly don't know if it means anything.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 5, 2016)

What time do calls stop going out? Probly 4-5ish?


----------



## orj91 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> What time do calls stop going out? Probly 4-5ish?


doesn't seem like they even have been going out today


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> So an outstanding certificate means we are under review for eligibility?



Just forget it. Your stressing yourself so much over something so little. Just like Mel said earlier. There are people that were on outstanding cert that were taken in and those not on outstanding cert with the same outcome. Try to focus on the more important things like your CPD, day to day tasks. Etc. Don't stress the little things such as something as an automated system that says one of three-five things


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 5, 2016)

NYK07 said:


> What's up guys I got the call on sat, but they couldn't offer me the job till today because of info I forgot to disclose, my list # was 97*





thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Just forget it. Your stressing yourself so much over something so little. Just like Mel said earlier. There are people that were on outstanding cert that were taken in and those not on outstanding cert with the same outcome. Try to focus on the more important things like your CPD, day to day tasks. Etc. Don't stress the little things such as something as an automated system that says one of three-five things


Exactly I wasn't on an outstanding certification when I was called in fact that system only updates once per week so it's pretty useless I asked my friend that works at hq if she knew anything for u guys waiting for calls today she said a lot of ppl called out and had vacation days today so that might be the reason she said hold tight for tomorrow morning 9am.


----------



## Twonson (Jul 5, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Exactly I wasn't on an outstanding certification when I was called in fact that system only updates once per week so it's pretty useless I asked my friend that works at hq if she knew anything for u guys waiting for calls today she said a lot of ppl called out and had vacation days today so that might be the reason she said hold tight for tomorrow morning 9am.


Thanks for the info, I think we're all tweaking over here!


----------



## Jimazz (Jul 5, 2016)

Who has the lowest number on 6003 here? Im 08x is anyone lower than me or by me? Id like to stay in touch


----------



## SIemt (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey guys quick question. I have my medical on Friday the 8th and had like 5 beers on the 4th of July...would that come up on any tests and cause problems? Has anyone else been in this same boat and got through with no problems?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Hey guys quick question. I have my medical on Friday the 8th and had like 5 beers on the 4th of July...would that come up on any tests and cause problems? Has anyone else been in this same boat and got through with no problems?



Just disclose it


----------



## Twonson (Jul 5, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Hey guys quick question. I have my medical on Friday the 8th and had like 5 beers on the 4th of July...would that come up on any tests and cause problems? Has anyone else been in this same boat and got through with no problems?


Dude, so not an issue. They only ask what you've eaten and drank in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Dot212 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Who has the lowest number on 6003 here? Im 08x is anyone lower than me or by me? Id like to stay in touch


I'm also 6003 list # 08x


----------



## striknthunder (Jul 5, 2016)

hey guys i got my call on Saturday morning. my list number is 97X they give you a lot of info all at once. a bit overwhelming but super excited.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 5, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> hey guys i got my call on Saturday morning. my list number is 97X they give you a lot of info all at once. a bit overwhelming but super excited.



Congrats!

That is true. 

Dont forget a pen and paper when they call! You have a lot to write down.
(dates and locations you have to be).


----------



## striknthunder (Jul 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That is true.
> 
> ...


lol yeah. I woke up to that call. so no pen or paper. But I managed to retain the info. I wonder who else got the call. looks like I'm going to be hitting the gym harder now. class starts the 26


----------



## emsc (Jul 5, 2016)

What was your list number?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> lol yeah. I woke up to that call. so no pen or paper. But I managed to retain the info. I wonder who else got the call. looks like I'm going to be hitting the gym harder now. class starts the 26



If you're around the Yonkers area you are more than welcome to tag along with me if you Like


----------



## SIemt (Jul 5, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Dude, so not an issue. They only ask what you've eaten and drank in the past 24 hours.


Oh sweet, thanks for the info


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 5, 2016)

emsc said:


> What was your list number?


Who are you talking too? If you dont click the reply button nobody is going to know Who the question is directed at


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 5, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Who has the lowest number on 6003 here? Im 08x is anyone lower than me or by me? Id like to stay in touch



I'm 13X if that's close enough


----------



## Jimazz (Jul 5, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> I'm also 6003 list # 08x





SIEMTB said:


> I'm 13X if that's close enough



Lets stay in contact. We'll probably get called around the same time, we can keep each other in the loop


----------



## SIemt (Jul 6, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Dude, so not an issue. They only ask what you've eaten and drank in the past 24 hours.


So did you check no for the alcohol box? Asking because lets be real, a lot of people have had a beer in their life before applying to this job lol


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 6, 2016)

SIemt said:


> So did you check no for the alcohol box? Asking because lets be real, a lot of people have had a beer in their life before applying to this job lol


It's very specific. List everything you've eaten or drank in the past 24 hours. Including alcohol. I do not recall having to answer anything along those lines for more than 24 hours. Stopnstressinh the little things. You will not be DQ'd for answering that question truthfully (yes I had a beer, okay cool you're over 21.... No I didn't. Okay good)


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Just another word of advice for those who haven't gone to their Medical yet... If you KNOW Your BMI classifies you as obese or overweight. Start dieting and going to the gym at LEAST three times a week if you have time of course. If not, make some time. One thing they tend to catch people on is weight. Kind of messed up I know. But here is my advice: 
1) look into a low carb high protein diet. (Atkins diet works wonders) 
2) do LOTS of cardio training for a month and minimal weight training.


----------



## Robert447 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey guys I got my medical Friday and I know guys get hung up on their weight. I'm just worried would they tell me in over weight. I'm 6' 2" and Close to 200lbs and I'm 20 turning 21 in less than a month? My BMI is like 25.7


----------



## acoustony (Jul 6, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Hey guys I got my medical Friday and I know guys get hung up on their weight. I'm just worried would they tell me in over weight. I'm 6' 2" and Close to 200lbs and I'm 20 turning 21 in less than a month? My BMI is like 25.7


Hey you'll be fine. My height and weight are exactly the same as yours and I had no issues with weight when I went last month. You can't be over 30 bmi which is about 225-230 for me and you. Your good. Good luck on the rest of the stations bro.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Hey guys I got my medical Friday and I know guys get hung up on their weight. I'm just worried would they tell me in over weight. I'm 6' 2" and Close to 200lbs and I'm 20 turning 21 in less than a month? My BMI is like 25.7



Lol dude you should be fine. I'm 5'10" started at 220. They asked me to lose 10% of that in a month. It is VERY doable if you cut some carbs out of your diet and excercise.

Six months later down to 182


----------



## orj91 (Jul 6, 2016)

No calls again? No way the class is full right?


----------



## Twonson (Jul 6, 2016)

orj91 said:


> No calls again? No way the class is full right?


Na, no way. From Friday to Saturday they had only gone through about 20-30 numbers max. The last class took nearly 500 numbers to fill a class of 180.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

Got the Call at 10 am this morning My list Number is #108x
Took the AM class

Sit tight they are going pretty quick, good luck everyone

July 18th at 9 metro for Paper work ( Benefits, Pension etc)
July 22nd 7 am Fort Totten  Uniform fitting
July 25 Metro teck for orientation
July 26 Fort Totten first day of Academy


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Got the Call at 10 am this morning My list Number is #108x
> Took the AM class
> 
> Sit tight they are going pretty quick, good luck everyone




Im 104X and I didn't get called, should I speak to my investigator and ask why or wait it out?


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm 107x and still didn't get a call


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Im 104X and I didn't get called, should I speak to my investigator and ask why or wait it out?




your call,, but understandably I would call and inquire,


----------



## Twonson (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> your call,, but understandably I would call and inquire,


I would wait at least until the end of the day or tomorrow. I'm sure there are a number of people making calls. Unless there is only one person making calls, they can't go exactly in order number by number.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

I cant get in touch with my investigator, im extreamly nervous


----------



## orj91 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> I cant get in touch with my investigator, im extreamly nervous


who's your investigator


----------



## Twonson (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> I cant get in touch with my investigator, im extreamly nervous


Dude, they like never answer the phone. Don't worry.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> I cant get in touch with my investigator, im extreamly nervous



Don't be they just came back from a 3 day holiday with some still out, there is still the rest of the week as well.
But I understand the nervousness.
you're gonna be good.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Got the Call at 10 am this morning My list Number is #108x
> Took the AM class
> 
> Sit tight they are going pretty quick, good luck everyone
> ...



When you go in for uniform fitting... wear sneakers. You'll be running around a little bit from building to building to get your gear


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

mattchew said:


> When you go in for uniform fitting... wear sneakers. You'll be running around a little bit from building to building to get your gear



Thanks !! 
So it won't be outta line to dress in jeans, sneakers and a Tee ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 6, 2016)

mattchew said:


> When you go in for uniform fitting... wear sneakers. You'll be running around a little bit from building to building to get your gear


haha don't be that person that ruins in for everyone we had to do a million pushups within 10 mins of being there the first day for ppl that didn't run while picking up gear at quartermaster. you're gonna be running everywhere on base never "walk" even when u think no one is around someone is always watching lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Thanks !!
> So it won't be outta line to dress in jeans, sneakers and a Tee ?


Most ppl wore sweats a tee and sneakers


----------



## EMT6003 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just curious what people on list 6003's numbers are. I'm number 41, so if anyones close to it ill keep in touch or visa versa.


----------



## Jimazz (Jul 6, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Just curious what people on list 6003's numbers are. I'm number 41, so if anyones close to it ill keep in touch or visa versa.


Im in the low 80s


----------



## EMT6003 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Im in the low 80s


Ok


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I'm 107x and still didn't get a call



Did you get anything yet bro?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 6, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Just curious what people on list 6003's numbers are. I'm number 41, so if anyones close to it ill keep in touch or visa versa.



13X


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Did you get anything yet bro?


Not yet how about you


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Not yet how about you


Nothing here, and I got a friend whos 107x and she said she hasn't gotten called. I guess the Techlife is just lucky lol


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 6, 2016)

My status changed from not outstanding to outstanding. From what I understand, if you are not outstanding, you're not being reviewed and it doesn't mean you're done with being investigated but if you're outstanding, they're going through the last steps before you're called. If you go from outstanding THEN to not outstanding, you're done being investigated. Most people are not outstanding to start until your number is close to being called.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 6, 2016)

Also, for everyone worrying about not being able to get in contact with their investigator, I know they're doing intakes today so that's probably why.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

orj91 said:


> who's your investigator



Mason


----------



## Twonson (Jul 6, 2016)

Just got the call!!! #111x


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

Congratz bro I guess we got skipped mike


----------



## orj91 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Congratz bro I guess we got skipped mike


did u have a smooth process or a lot of tickets or something. maybe they aren't going in exact order


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

orj91 said:


> did u have a smooth process or a lot of tickets or something. maybe they aren't going in exact order



Yea I have a seatbelt ticket from acouple years back


----------



## orj91 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm sure that's not the problem


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 6, 2016)

I hope a non violent misdemeanor doesn't hold me back, ive made it this far.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> My status changed from not outstanding to outstanding. From what I understand, if you are not outstanding, you're not being reviewed and it doesn't mean you're done with being investigated but if you're outstanding, they're going through the last steps before you're called. If you go from outstanding THEN to not outstanding, you're done being investigated. Most people are not outstanding to start until your number is close to being called.


I went from outstanding 3 weeks ago to not outstanding last week and now I'm outstanding again I'm list # 107*


----------



## emsc (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Not yet how about you


You guys still not get anything?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Just got the call!!! #111x



Congrats brother !
did you take the AM or PM class. All good regardless what shift


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> I went from outstanding 3 weeks ago to not outstanding last week and now I'm outstanding again I'm list # 107*



Im outstanding too mike. And I still got nothing, did u try calling your investigator? I dont think myn is in today


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Im outstanding too mike. And I still got nothing, did u try calling your investigator? I dont think myn is in today


Nothing yet how about you and your friend? And I don't get it is it good to be outstanding again at this point?


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Im outstanding too mike. And I still got nothing, did u try calling your investigator? I dont think myn is in today


And I talked to my investigator he kept saying no news is good news and that my files went in for review and he doesn't have them anymore is that good? Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## emsc (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Nothing yet how about you and your friend? And I don't get it is it good to be outstanding again at this point?


Me too guys! I went from not outstanding last week to outstanding when I just called. Should I be calling my investigator to find out what's going on?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> And I talked to my investigator he kept saying no news is good news and that my files went in for review and he doesn't have them anymore is that good? Does anyone know what that means?



Your 107X on test 5003?


----------



## emsc (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> And I talked to my investigator he kept saying no news is good news and that my files went in for review and he doesn't have them anymore is that good? Does anyone know what that means?


After your investigator finishes with the paperwork. It gets handed off to a lead investigator and that person will either ask for more info or say your good to get hired. But my investigator said the same thing and it was handed in a while ago. I'm on outstanding also now and I wasn't a week ago.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

emsc said:


> Me too guys! I went from not outstanding last week to outstanding when I just called. Should I be calling my investigator to find out what's going on?



What number are you? And what test are you on?


----------



## emsc (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> What number are you? And what test are you on?


Test 5003 
List number 115* 

Apparently they are already up to 11**


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 6, 2016)

I really say stop stressing the whole "I'm I'm outstanding" or vice versa. Our calls will most likely go out. Especially if they're in the 1100s already


----------



## striknthunder (Jul 6, 2016)

is there any dress code for the dates that we need to go to 9metrotech and fort T.?


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Your 107X on test 5003?


Yes and yea they're up to 111* but does that mean that they are going out in number order or do you think numbers are just scattered and calls will go out to the selected people for the class at random


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 6, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> I really say stop stressing the whole "I'm I'm outstanding" or vice versa. Our calls will most likely go out. Especially if they're in the 1100s already


Exactly. To add on this since I was disqualified due to weight when I call DCAS it's been saying "you are not qualified for employment" 
Talked to my investigator today and she said I'm in final review right now. Plus DCAS isn't even FDNY it's just the city. So don't worry about what the number says. Sit tight. We will all get called!


----------



## emsc (Jul 6, 2016)

So so nervous!


Teej92 said:


> Exactly. To add on this since I was disqualified due to weight when I call DCAS it's been saying "you are not qualified for employment"
> Talked to my investigator today and she said I'm in final review right now. Plus DCAS isn't even FDNY it's just the city. So don't worry about what the number says. Sit tight. We will all get called!


whats your list number?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 6, 2016)

The 


Teej92 said:


> Exactly. To add on this since I was disqualified due to weight when I call DCAS it's been saying "you are not qualified for employment"
> Talked to my investigator today and she said I'm in final review right now. Plus DCAS isn't even FDNY it's just the city. So don't worry about what the number says. Sit tight. We will all get called!


I believe in your case they will tell your your DQ'd for the weight issue. One thing I noticed is these offices do not communicate with eachother


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> is there any dress code for the dates that we need to go to 9metrotech and fort T.?



After you choose your shift, you will receive a letter which states ALL the dates and times in which you are to report to any locations. 
There will also be listed, your uniform.

*July 18th at 9 metro for Paper work ( Benefits, Pension etc)* -- I forget, but dress casually, youre at metrotech and all our bosses are there. 

*July 22nd (Or whatever date) For Uniform Fitting * -- Dress comfortable. Dont forget sneakers, youll do some running. DO NOT USE MASS TRANSIT! You will have to bring A LOT of stuff home! 

*July 25 Metrotech for orientation* -- This is officially your first day of work. You will wear your uniforms. (Light blue shirts, work pants, boots, tie, tie clip, collar brass, cover [hat]). 

*July 26 Fort Totten first day of Academy* - From orientation on, you will report in uniform. 


On your first day of the academy @ Fort Totten, you will be stripped of your collar brass, but you still, MUST wear it.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

For those still waiting and thinking your # got skipped... It probably didnt get skipped... Just be patient. You will get called. They didnt skip you, they have hundreds of people to call and class doesnt start for another two weeks. People were getting calls the 5 days before my class started.


----------



## striknthunder (Jul 6, 2016)

mattchew said:


> After you choose your shift, you will receive a letter which states ALL the dates and times in which you are to report to any locations.
> There will also be listed, your uniform.
> 
> *July 18th at 9 metro for Paper work ( Benefits, Pension etc)* -- I forget, but dress casually, youre at metrotech and all our bosses are there.
> ...


oh i didnt know we get a letter of all this stuff.. i thought i had to relay on my note taking skills thanks matt.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 6, 2016)

mattchew said:


> For those still waiting and thinking your # got skipped... It probably didnt get skipped... Just be patient. You will get called. They didnt skip you, they have hundreds of people to call and class doesnt start for another two weeks. People were getting calls the 5 days before my class started.


Do you think they don't call in order? Because I don't see how they can go from 97* to 108* and a lot of people in between didn't get a call


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 6, 2016)

My number is 51x.


----------



## emtjw32 (Jul 6, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> 13X



12X


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Do you think they don't call in order? Because I don't see how they can go from 97* to 108* and a lot of people in between didn't get a call



Honestly, i dont know how they call people. Maybe it depends on the investigator? But to my knowledge, they dont go in order. A few numbers higher than mine were called before me. But like i said, im not 100% sure how they call.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 6, 2016)

What? They literally just released registration for the new exam 7003...


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 6, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Honestly, i dont know how they call people. Maybe it depends on the investigator? But to my knowledge, they dont go in order. A few numbers higher than mine were called before me. But like i said, im not 100% sure how they call.



Yea I was just looking back at past tests and some times people were getting called after somebody with a higher list#. I dont know why its not worth stressing. Well see what happens


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> What? They literally just released registration for the new exam 7003...



Its probably released earlier because they are making classes 180 now. Before my class, the class size was 120. So they may exhaust the list quicker.


----------



## spaceferret (Jul 6, 2016)

Guys list 7003 opened up, apply today!


----------



## Twonson (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Congrats brother !
> did you take the AM or PM class. All good regardless what shift


Thank you, so amped! I chose the AM shift!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

striknthunder said:


> is there any dress code for the dates that we need to go to 9metrotech and fort T.?




when filling out your paper work, Pension, beneficiary etc, dress like your going to a job


Twonson said:


> Thank you, so amped! I chose the AM shift!




Yeah so did I, like someone else said on this thread, I rather get there early in no traffic and I'll sit in it while driving  back home.
Getting there on time is priority,


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> when filling out your paper work, Pension, beneficiary etc, dress like your going to a job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think for pm you'll dodge traffic both ways. But for me I was a morning person so I did am. 


But in my pov since I'm in am, I feel like everyone obeys direction more? Whereas pm its more laid back but less discipline


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 6, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I think for pm you'll dodge traffic both ways. But for me I was a morning person so I did am.
> 
> 
> But in my pov since I'm in am, I feel like everyone obeys direction more? Whereas pm its more laid back but less discipline



Same reason I am doing it, total morning person, 
I have a question since you will be graduating on July 20th, how long in total was this class ?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Same reason I am doing it, total morning person,
> I have a question since you will be graduating on July 20th, how long in total was this class ?



They say it was 12 weeks, but when you look at the schedule that they give you, its actually 14.


----------



## nerdinnyc (Jul 6, 2016)

They don't call in order. They call based on the file that is on their desk that has been reviewed and approved. It doesn't mean you won't be called, your file may still be under review. They must exhaust 5003 before hiring off the next list btw.

Also for the people that say they went through 500 people to only get 180, it's not true. While some people have been DQ'd out of the 500, there are still people that are eligible to be hired that didn't get called yet.

When transcare closed, the investigators had to process and prepare a large pool of eligible hires incase the city approved funding for the city to take over the units. Since that didn't happen, they only hired 180 out of nearly 300 that were suppose to be hired.

Good luck to everyone and congratulations to those that got the call.


----------



## SIemt (Jul 7, 2016)

So I just emailed the fdny email we were given to reschedule Medicals or psychs if we could not make the date. I was scheduled for July 8th but I have a family matter and I won't be able to attend and it's extremely short notice that I emailed them. Do you guys think I'll just get moved to the next medical date?


----------



## emt117 (Jul 7, 2016)

The filing period opened up for new EMT. I thought this is usually in September? Are they going to do another one? I won't have my certification until August 18th and I was counting on that they would be doing it in September now I don't know what to do. Does anyone have any information?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

emt117 said:


> The filing period opened up for new EMT. I thought this is usually in September? Are they going to do another one? I won't have my certification until August 18th and I was counting on that they would be doing it in September now I don't know what to do. Does anyone have any information?


Not a clue to be honest. A friend of mine Is I the same boat


----------



## brice0908 (Jul 7, 2016)

got the call. #115x AM tour


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2016)

emt117 said:


> The filing period opened up for new EMT. I thought this is usually in September? Are they going to do another one? I won't have my certification until August 18th and I was counting on that they would be doing it in September now I don't know what to do. Does anyone have any information?


Most likely wait for the next one


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 7, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Do you think they don't call in order? Because I don't see how they can go from 97* to 108* and a lot of people in between didn't get a call


U get anything yet? My investigator is out of town all week im in the dark here


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 7, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> U get anything yet? My investigator is out of town all week im in the dark here


Nothing yet and I think at this point in the game none of our investigators have our files they are all out being reviewed by lead investigators soo I guess we just sit and wait


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 7, 2016)

does anyone know, will they finish this list for July.  It doesn't seem like it.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> does anyone know, will they finish this list for July.  It doesn't seem like it.


 Doubt it


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 7, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Doubt it


I hope they get close to the 1400s.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> I hope they get close to the 1400s.



They might. Right now the suspense is really eating at me. 11XX


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 7, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> They might. Right now the suspense is really eating at me. 11XX


Same here.


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 7, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Just curious what people on list 6003's numbers are. I'm number 41, so if anyones close to it ill keep in touch or visa versa.



Im no where close to that but i have a question. Did u complete the med and psyc yet? if so how long did you wait after the intake interview?


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 7, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Im no where close to that but i have a question. Did u complete the med and psyc yet? if so how long did you wait after the intake interview?


a few months.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 7, 2016)

Just got the call im 107* 
Took the pm class!!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 7, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Just got the call im 107*
> Took the pm class!!


I'm shocked the calls are going out so slow the current class I'm in I feel like all calls were made in 2 days to fill our class of 180


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

A lot of people are on Vacation still so that may be why. I just missed the call and I keep getting voicemail when I try to call back. Joke is on me for being at work


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Got the call. PM Class. SEE everyone there


----------



## emsc (Jul 7, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Got the call. PM Class. SEE everyone there


What was your list number?


----------



## emsc (Jul 7, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Just got the call im 107*
> Took the pm class!!


So I guess the outstanding thing had nothing to do with it? Lol


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 7, 2016)

Just curious for those of us waiting for the long haul: Does a class of 180 mean both AM and PM - so they're filling 360 spots - or 180 total?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 7, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Just curious for those of us waiting for the long haul: Does a class of 180 mean both AM and PM - so they're filling 360 spots - or 180 total?


180 total 90 each class


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

emsc said:


> What was your list number?



116X


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats to everyone that got the call


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont worry bro we are next, just haveto be patient


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 7, 2016)

It does seem like calls are going out slow unless the other ppl being called are not part of the forum. I'm most likely going to be in the October academy.


----------



## emt117 (Jul 7, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Most likely wait for the next one



They have never done more than one per year so I am worried.


----------



## Twonson (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on what type of running shoes may be worn for PT? Any color requirements or anything like that???


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 7, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on what type of running shoes may be worn for PT? Any color requirements or anything like that???




Was wondering the same thing, So I am getting black just to be safe. I know we have to buy locks for our lockers.


----------



## Conditionsboss (Jul 7, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on what type of running shoes may be worn for PT? Any color requirements or anything like that???


Sneakers can be any color. Don't forget them on the days you have pt, if you can just leave them in your locker because people would forget them and have to run in their boots.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 7, 2016)

Still no call, 104X. If theres anyone on here thats near my number and still haven't heard anything please pm me


----------



## Patrick Holland (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone know why the test is so early this year? 

And just to clarify, the entire process fro the "test" is done online from your computer and not at a DCAS testing center?


----------



## emsc (Jul 7, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Still no call, 104X. If theres anyone on here thats near my number and still haven't heard anything please pm me


Same but I'm  list number 115*


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Jul 7, 2016)

Patrick Holland said:


> Anyone know why the test is so early this year?
> 
> And just to clarify, the entire process fro the "test" is done online from your computer and not at a DCAS testing center?


Correct


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Jul 7, 2016)

People who are on the job/ in the academy: What did you guys wear for the paperwork day and when you go to get all your gear?


----------



## Joseph taye (Jul 7, 2016)

Quick question exam number 7000 is out on dcas do i apply completly from there or is there anything else i have to do besides dcas? I want to apply but not mess up


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Quick question exam number 7000 is out on dcas do i apply completly from there or is there anything else i have to do besides dcas? I want to apply but not mess up



Apply through DCAS. After DCAS does their things. All your info is sent to the corresponding agency and they handle things from there. Your PAT, Intake, Medical and Psych are done by FDNY


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 8, 2016)

emsc said:


> Same but I'm  list number 115*


Did your investigator give you an explanation why you haven't gotten called?


----------



## emsc (Jul 8, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Did your investigator give you an explanation why you haven't gotten called?


I haven't called her yet, if I don't get the call by the end of the day today. I will


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 8, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on what type of running shoes may be worn for PT? Any color requirements or anything like that???



Bro, get something that's shock absorbent. You'll love yourself in the end. Stay away from Nike Rosheruns (rosheones). They will provide you no support at all and will only make your feet hurt that Much more after running.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Bro, get something that's shock absorbent. You'll love yourself in the end. Stay away from Nike Rosheruns (rosheones). They will provide you no support at all and will only make your feet hurt that Much more after running.


I recommend nike lunar glide 7's


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 8, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> I recommend nike lunar glide 7's



See personally I like the Nike Air Huraches. Comfortable Light weight and shock absorbent. Planning on picking up two pairs again. One specifically for the Academy, one for daily wear.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 8, 2016)

Calls go out on Saturdays too right? I think people were getting called last Saturday


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 8, 2016)

An on duty fdny emt got shot with a BB gun while sitting in the bus smh. everyone be aware of you're surroundings especially my brothers and sisters on rotations today


----------



## Jimazz (Jul 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Bro, get something that's shock absorbent. You'll love yourself in the end. Stay away from Nike Rosheruns (rosheones). They will provide you no support at all and will only make your feet hurt that Much more after running.



Thats because the roshe runs are not running shoes. Poor name on their part. Stay away from frees unless you are a very light person. I swear by my flex furys. But anything with lunar foam soles are good


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 8, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> People who are on the job/ in the academy: What did you guys wear for the paperwork day and when you go to get all your gear?




Paper work is being done at Metro Tech and all the bosses are there, so dress like they are looking at you, 'Here's what Mathew posted and sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## ndtyank49 (Jul 8, 2016)

I got the call last friday, and still haven't received the official paperwork in the mail yet. Too soon to be getting worried about it? Has anyone else got the paperwork yet?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Thats because the roshe runs are not running shoes. Poor name on their part. Stay away from frees unless you are a very light person. I swear by my flex furys. But anything with lunar foam soles are good



Lol originally roshes were advertised to be a good shoe for running on clay paved tracks. Slowly people started to figure out it's more of a "I work in retail and need something really light and comfortable" kind of shoe.


----------



## emsc (Jul 8, 2016)

Did any calls go out today??


----------



## Nick925 (Jul 8, 2016)

What list are you guys on I'm on 6003 #54 haven't gotten any call yet?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 8, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> What list are you guys on I'm on 6003 #54 haven't gotten any call yet?


Most of us are on list 5003. There are still about 500 more ppl left to call before 6003 is considered.


----------



## Nick925 (Jul 8, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Most of us are on list 5003. There are still about 500 more ppl left to call before 6003 is considered.


It is unlikely I'll be in the July class then?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 8, 2016)

emsc said:


> Did any calls go out today??


104x still nothing


----------



## emsc (Jul 8, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> 104x still nothing


Same. Idk if I should call my investigator or just wait.


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 8, 2016)

I say we hold out till Monday before we call. We still have a few more days


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 8, 2016)

So can anyone answer this for me.... I had written down all of the times I need to go in for things on the 18th, 20th and I forgot the time slots. In not sure if uniform sizing was 3pm or 3:30 pm...


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 8, 2016)

Teej92 said:


> I say we hold out till Monday before we call. We still have a few more days



Wait it out til Wednesday


----------



## Teej92 (Jul 8, 2016)

Last time I called my investigator was Tuesday.  She told me my paperwork is in review by the senior investigators. I'm number 51x on 5003. I was previously disqualified bc I was overweight. After I got cleared it may I thought I was all set. When I called her she said that there are people still waiting for three tests ago and they call from list number? Wtf? Can anyone help me understand that


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So can anyone answer this for me.... I had written down all of the times I need to go in for things on the 18th, 20th and I forgot the time slots. In not sure if uniform sizing was 3pm or 3:30 pm...



You'll get a letter with all the dates and times. Also beneficiary forms which would need to be filled out for orientation


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So can anyone answer this for me.... I had written down all of the times I need to go in for things on the 18th, 20th and I forgot the time slots. In not sure if uniform sizing was 3pm or 3:30 pm...




On the 18th I got 12 pm at MetroTech, the 22 Uniform fitting I took 8 am instead of 3 pm offer


----------



## ChrisEMT44 (Jul 8, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> I got the call last friday, and still haven't received the official paperwork in the mail yet. Too soon to be getting worried about it? Has anyone else got the paperwork yet?


I just got my paperwork today and got the call Friday


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 8, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> On the 18th I got 12 pm at MetroTech, the 22 Uniform fitting I took 8 am instead of 3 pm offer


So it's not the 20th right? Lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 8, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So it's not the 20th right? Lol



lol Unless they had different dates for fittings, I would just wait for the letter to be sure, But I know I got the 22 for fittings


----------



## Joseph taye (Jul 9, 2016)

Just finished applying to exam 7000 on dcas, is there anything i have to do for fdny speratly? Or would dcas just send it out to fdny?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 9, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Just finished applying to exam 7000 on dcas, is there anything i have to do for fdny speratly? Or would dcas just send it out to fdny?


It gets sent out


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 9, 2016)

There are different dates for fittings. Different dates and times.


----------



## Patrick Holland (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone who has already taken the exam, does being CEVO 3 certified give you 5 extra points?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 9, 2016)

Patrick Holland said:


> Anyone who has already taken the exam, does being CEVO 3 certified give you 5 extra points?



No.


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 9, 2016)

Does anyone know when we will receive our first paycheck?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 9, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Does anyone know when we will receive our first paycheck?



Lol probably the 12th if it's biweekly.


----------



## Twonson (Jul 9, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen someone fail out due to PT? I'm pretty nervous about all of the push-ups right now.


----------



## emsc (Jul 9, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Has anyone ever seen someone fail out due to PT? I'm pretty nervous about all of the push-ups right now.


I'm pretty nervous about all the running


----------



## Jimazz (Jul 9, 2016)

If you go to the academy out of shape it is on you and only you. If you go in with the mentality that you are going to fail you are taking a slot away from someone else who IS ready. If you are nervous about push ups or running or whatever you should have started working out a while ago...


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 9, 2016)

Honestly, i dont think you can fail out of PT. That does NOT mean you shouldnt start practicing now. We did a timed run in the beginning of the academy to see how we progress to the end. Same with push-ups. But, do NOT slack in PT. You should start now and continue on during the academy. Dont forget, you are getting PAID to do PT. Make yourself into a better, stronger, person. You'll need it for this job. There are a lot of EMT's out there that dread this job and it makes you not want to be their partners. Do your job and do it well, or dont do it at all. Dont be "THAT" guy.


----------



## Twonson (Jul 9, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> If you go to the academy out of shape it is on you and only you. If you go in with the mentality that you are going to fail you are taking a slot away from someone else who IS ready. If you are nervous about push ups or running or whatever you should have started working out a while ago...


It's not that I haven't been working at it. It's just that it sounded kinda crazy from what people were saying during the last class.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 10, 2016)

Mikezzzzzz said:


> Does anyone know when we will receive our first paycheck?


Took like 3 weeks for our first check


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 10, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Has anyone ever seen someone fail out due to PT? I'm pretty nervous about all of the push-ups right now.


If u fall out during pt you're considering code 10 and have to get checked in ambulance and I believe if that happens 2 or more times u get sent back to BHS for a full medical again to make sure you're still physically capable of doing the job and pt. if cleared u get sent back to academy.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 10, 2016)

Twonson said:


> Has anyone ever seen someone fail out due to PT? I'm pretty nervous about all of the push-ups right now.


Pushups are the easy parts of PT lol.  We started doing inch worms and other crazy stuff that had me wishing I was running or doing pushups


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 10, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Honestly, i dont think you can fail out of PT. That does NOT mean you shouldnt start practicing now. We did a timed run in the beginning of the academy to see how we progress to the end. Same with push-ups. But, do NOT slack in PT. You should start now and continue on during the academy. Dont forget, you are getting PAID to do PT. Make yourself into a better, stronger, person. You'll need it for this job. There are a lot of EMT's out there that dread this job and it makes you not want to be their partners. Do your job and do it well, or dont do it at all. Dont be "THAT" guy.


That's what I'm terrified of being partnered up with somebody that's miserable and hates the job


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 10, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> That's what I'm terrified of being partnered up with somebody that's miserable and hates the job



Same. 

Hope youre ready for the spirit run on friday!


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 10, 2016)

That would be my 3rd flag run lol


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 10, 2016)

Patrick Holland said:


> Anyone who has already taken the exam, does being CEVO 3 certified give you 5 extra points?





thatdorkyemt_ said:


> No.



It did for me.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 10, 2016)

Patrick Holland said:


> Anyone who has already taken the exam, does being CEVO 3 certified give you 5 extra points?



Yes it does. They count it the same as EVOC


----------



## Stavie670 (Jul 10, 2016)

My buddy got the call list number 126X


----------



## emsc (Jul 10, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> My buddy got the call list number 126X


When did he get the call?


----------



## Stavie670 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yesterday


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 10, 2016)

That's amazing. They didn't count CEVO 3 for me when I did it -___-


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 10, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> That's amazing. They didn't count CEVO 3 for me when I did it -___-



Really? I'm sorry about that buddy. I wish I knew that earlier or atleast came on this site when you got your number so you knew.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 10, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Really? I'm sorry about that buddy. I wish I knew that earlier or atleast came on this site when you got your number so you knew.


I didn't find out about this website until after I finished a majority of my process lol. It's cool brother. My academy date is around the corner anyways. Nothing I really need to get bent out of shape over anymore. I'm more focused on running 2+ miles in the next few weeks


----------



## Bigtimewill09 (Jul 11, 2016)

Under application for exam 7000, is the selective certifications different from licenses and certificates? 

For example, if I am certified in CEVO, Hazmat, etc would that go under selective certifications? The reason I ask is cause they only allow a max of 6 entries for licenses and certifications.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone here or knows someone with high list numbers on exam 5003 that hasn't been called yet?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Anyone here or knows someone with high list numbers on exam 5003 that hasn't been called yet?


Last list number I believe to be called so far was 1200's.


----------



## emsc (Jul 11, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Last list number I believe to be called so far was 1200's.


I'm 115* and still haven't gotten called


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> I'm 115* and still haven't gotten called


It's weird how they kind of go out of order when I was called last class ppl with higher numbers then mine were called first also. Are u all cleared for academy? if no news by tomorrow try to contact your investigator


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 11, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Last list number I believe to be called so far was 1200's.


Oh ok. I'm in the 1500s and I just wanted to keep in touch with someone whose number is close to mine


----------



## emsc (Jul 11, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> It's weird how they kind of go out of order when I was called last class ppl with higher numbers then mine were called first also. Are u all cleared for academy? if no news by tomorrow try to contact your investigator


Yeah all clear. Everything was done and handed in months ago. Contacted my investigator she said she had no information at this Time. I'm thinking about contacting a head investigator.


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Anyone here or knows someone with high list numbers on exam 5003 that hasn't been called yet?


My number is 154* and haven't gotten anything yet. I was really hoping and praying to get into July.


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> Yeah all clear. Everything was done and handed in months ago. Contacted my investigator she said she had no information at this Time. I'm thinking about contacting a head investigator.


The head investigator won't give out any information. they will tell u the same thing your investigator did. I already tried. I mean i would u call and they tell u different keep us updated because I was told nothing. And I hate being in the dark


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 11, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> My number is 154* and haven't gotten anything yet. I was really hoping and praying to get into July.


Ok so we're in the same boat. At the rate they're going we will most likely be In the October academy. My investigator told me October from the beginning.


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

I was just told nothing. even though when I had my medical, someone who works at metrotech told us we most likely will be in July just to finish the exam #.


----------



## emsc (Jul 11, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> The head investigator won't give out any information. they will tell u the same thing your investigator did. I already tried. I mean i would u call and they tell u different keep us updated because I was told nothing. And I hate being in the dark


Same. What's your list number. And after sending 3 emails to my investigator and her kinda gettin piseed at me. She finally did something and called me back hours later saying they were missing information.


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> Same. What's your list number. And after sending 3 emails to my investigator and her kinda gettin piseed at me. She finally did something and called me back hours later saying they were missing information.


My list # is 154*  I have all my crap set for months too and I haven't gotten anything


----------



## emsc (Jul 11, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> My list # is 154*  I have all my crap set for months too and I haven't gotten anything


I don't even know if they reached your number yet. I know they have passed mine. Maybe hold out until you know they are up to your number


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

emsc said:


> I don't even know if they reached your number yet. I know they have passed mine. Maybe hold out until you know they are up to your number


I called DCAS and it says the last appointed was 1598 and last certified was 1422.5. I dont know how they got a half number but like i dont know wtf that means at this point for me


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 11, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> I called DCAS and it says the last appointed was 1598 and last certified was 1422.5. I dont know how they got a half number but like i dont know wtf that means at this point for me


My number is 152* I haven't gotten a call. I don't think they're even done with the 1200s. And they're skipping ppl as well


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> My number is 152* I haven't gotten a call. I don't think they're even done with the 1200s. And they're skipping ppl as well


I think u should try calling your investigator and see what they tell u because mine didn't tel me anything. And let us know lol


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 11, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> I think u should try calling your investigator and see what they tell u because mine didn't tel me anything. And let us know lol


Lol I'll see what she says. I  already gave my employer the heads up because there's only like 2 weeks left before class starts


----------



## irene diakos (Jul 11, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Lol I'll see what she says. I  already gave my employer the heads up because there's only like 2 weeks left before class starts


Yea I did too  let us know. I am dying to know what other investigators say to other candidates


----------



## emsc (Jul 11, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Yea I did too  let us know. I am dying to know what other investigators say to other candidates


Mine told me she knew nothing. And then called me 7 hours later that she was missing stuff.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 11, 2016)

More calls should be rolling out this week. Anyone know what number they called up to was?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 11, 2016)

mattchew said:


> More calls should be rolling out this week. Anyone know what number they called up to was?




Hey Matthew, wanted to run this by you, Someone had posted this a while ago with the things we can expect to receive at fitting,
So this is pretty much what we get ?
And a buddy of mine suggested shower slippers and basic toiletries to keep in your locker.
and he said buy extra tie clips and an extra tie to keep in the locker
Do you suggest anything else ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 11, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Hey Matthew, wanted to run this by you, Someone had posted this a while ago with the things we can expect to receive at fitting,
> So this is pretty much what we get ?
> And a buddy of mine suggested shower slippers and basic toiletries to keep in your locker.
> and he said buy extra tie clips and an extra tie to keep in the locker
> Do you suggest anything else ?


Yep sounds about right also bring a towel ro shower and cash for when u get ur stuff at quartermaster for the duffel bag I believe it was $35 and u need to buy 2 10 pd non adjustable weights for pt.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 11, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Hey Matthew, wanted to run this by you, Someone had posted this a while ago with the things we can expect to receive at fitting,
> So this is pretty much what we get ?
> And a buddy of mine suggested shower slippers and basic toiletries to keep in your locker.
> and he said buy extra tie clips and an extra tie to keep in the locker
> Do you suggest anything else ?



What you get from fitting:

_*5 Dark blue button up shirts
6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
2 light blue shirts ( short sleeved )
1 light blue shirt ( long sleeved )
5 black work pants
1 Pair of Duty boots
1 Class A Pants
1 Class A Jacket
1 Rain Coat
*1 Work Sweatshirt (not sure if thats what its called [the one where you zip up from chest up])*
1 BI Jacket
Duty Boots
Class A boots
Bunker Gear (pants & Jacket [both loaners])
Helmet
Work Gloves
Red Bag to put your bunker gear, helmet and work gloves in
Tie
Tie Clip
Cover (hat)
2 collar brass
1 cover shield
3 FDNY PT Shirts
2 FDNY PT Shorts
White gloves (part of class A)
2 Belts. Smooth one is to be worn as part of your uniform. The other one is your duty belt so you can put your buff **** on it and wear it over your uniform belt in the field.
*Bullet resistant vest
*
Duffel bag is available for purchase, you are required to have a black duffel bag with nothing on it (no nike check, under armour logo, NOTHING). It costs about 35$ AT quartermasters to purchase if you want

I believe that is EVERYTHING i may be missing 1 or two items, but im not 100% sure.
Everything that is *BOLDED, *_ITALICIZED, _AND UNDERLINED are things that you leave with them at quartermaster so that they can put your names into it for the end of the academy. Everything else, you bring home.

For your locker, i suggest you bring extra change of clothes, just in case anything happens.

Leave your red bag in your locker with the bunker pants, bunker jacket, work gloves.  *( PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING!)
*
If you need to shave a lot, then leave a set of razors and shaving cream in your locker. (i always did it before i got to work anyway, but you can look after your buddies in case they forget or they need to shave).

Leave deodorant in your locker ( dont smell like ****, people will hate you, lol.)
Make sure you bring your pt shirts and shorts home after pt days and wash them, PLEASE!

As for tie and tie clips: When we broke into "squads," Squad leader gathered money for extra ties and tie clips to keep in their locker for the squad. You may want to have the squad leader to buy a cover, because people WILL forget to wear it. There are 15 people in a squad and if everyone chipped in 3 or 4 $, then that'll be more than enough for extra stuff. I do not know how squad leaders are chosen, so dont even ask me that, haha.

If you can afford to leave your running shoes in your locker, do so. so that you wont forget.

My advice so that you dont forget anything at home when the academy starts, is to leave your stuff in your car. Put your tie and tie clip into your cover and leave it in your car.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES (DRIVERS LICENSE, DEPARTMENT ID, AND EMT CARD)

NO PHONES

Im pretty sure this is all for now. Any questions. leave them here.

Congrats to all who got in, and Good Luck!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 11, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What you get from fitting:
> 
> _*5 Dark blue button up shirts
> 6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
> ...




Thank you !
You just did me and a whole lotta people who got the call a huge favor. in answering my question.
Thanks again brother !


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 11, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Thank you !
> You just did me and a whole lotta people who got the call a huge favor. in answering my question.
> Thanks again brother !



Anytime. I'll answer whatever I can. I know how you guys feel and if someone told me the whole process and all, things would be a lot easier.


----------



## nerdinnyc (Jul 11, 2016)

when is uniform fittings so I can go get my uniforms exchanged before everything is gone haha.


----------



## orj91 (Jul 12, 2016)

how far into the academy are rotations


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 12, 2016)

Finally got called , #104X, she's didnt give me an option for a class,  she just told me to report to ft Totten on the 26th at 3:30 so I guess I have the pm class? Also I do paperwork on the 20th and uniforms on the 22. Do you guys think ill get my letter befor next Tuesday?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 12, 2016)

If you feel like your number got skipped, it didn't,  it just depends on what senior investigator you have


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 12, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Finally got called , #104X, she's didnt give me an option for a class,  she just told me to report to ft Totten on the 26th at 3:30 so I guess I have the pm class? Also I do paperwork on the 20th and uniforms on the 22. Do you guys think ill get my letter befor next Tuesday?


Oh wow so that means they pretty much filled the class already if u didn't get an option. Congrats


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 12, 2016)

orj91 said:


> how far into the academy are rotations


After u pass everything pretty much like 2 months or so in.


----------



## Twonson (Jul 12, 2016)

What is the pt schedule like? Is it everyday, every other day? Is it mostly the same workouts during each pt session?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 12, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> After u pass everything pretty much like 2 months or so in.



Mel is the P.M class 3:30-11:30? Or is it 3:00-11:00? Cause all my life I was told 3-11 and when I got the call she told me 3:30 -11:30


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 12, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> If you feel like your number got skipped, it didn't,  it just depends on what senior investigator you have


Congratulations ambulance I knew you'd get the call!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 12, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Mel is the P.M class 3:30-11:30? Or is it 3:00-11:00? Cause all my life I was told 3-11 and when I got the call she told me 3:30 -11:30


Investigator told me 1530-2330 but to arrive earlier because they do check in by 1500.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 12, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Investigator told me 1530-2330 but to arrive earlier because they do check in by 1500.


Did you get your letter yet? Im worried I wont get it befor next wendsday


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 12, 2016)

Psych exam before medical exam? I got my letter for my psych at the end of the month. Anyone else going July 30 (Saturday), not Sunday as stated on the paperwork?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 12, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Mel is the P.M class 3:30-11:30? Or is it 3:00-11:00? Cause all my life I was told 3-11 and when I got the call she told me 3:30 -11:30


It's 330-1130 but u want to be there by 3 or earlier I always got there an hr early at least bcuz parking and when u start testing you'll go at like 1 for study


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 12, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Psych exam before medical exam? I got my letter for my psych at the end of the month. Anyone else going July 30 (Saturday), not Sunday as stated on the paperwork?



I'll be there...same as you, no medical letter yet.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 12, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> I'll be there...same as you, no medical letter yet.


See you there. I wonder why no medical first?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 12, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Did you get your letter yet? Im worried I wont get it befor next wendsday



No I didn't. I'm more worried about uniform fittings than anything. I'll be at Metrotech on the 18th God forbid I don't get anything by then I'll start stressing


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Jul 12, 2016)

Does anyone know are they still calling people for July? 
Sounds like they are almost full already.  Who knows the last number they called?


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 12, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> See you there. I wonder why no medical first?



I worked for the government for 8 years...don't ever try to make sense of what they do


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 12, 2016)

orj91 said:


> how far into the academy are rotations



Rotations start after your state stuff, when each groups splits up. During the state stuff, youre all together, after that you`ll be separated doing different things (evoc, scenarios, ops, rotations, extrication, hazmat)



Twonson said:


> What is the pt schedule like? Is it everyday, every other day? Is it mostly the same workouts during each pt session?



PT is everyday when youre doing state materials. After state and when you split up, its when you do your Operations and last day of scenarios.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone els going to Metrotech on the 20th for Paperwork? I feel like everyone here is going the 18th. They do this stuff on different days right?


----------



## Nsanc123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Im list number 9xx and i was supposed to take my physical but had to out on hold because i live in florida and couldnt make it.I called dcas they told me what to do so I emailed them my reason to be put back on the list and the lady said id be expecting a physical test sometime in september but recieved this email and was wonderig if anyone can speculate and tell me what it means please and thank you.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 12, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> View attachment 2895
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, I'm not too sure what that means but I would contact the investigation bureau again and be persistent in finding out what to do next. Obviously, you don't have an investigator yet since you're looking to take your physical, but I would keep calling, within reason and not annoying them, to find out what to do. Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 13, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Rotations start after your state stuff, when each groups splits up. During the state stuff, youre all together, after that you`ll be separated doing different things (evoc, scenarios, ops, rotations, extrication, hazmat)
> 
> 
> 
> PT is everyday when youre doing state materials. After state and when you split up, its when you do your Operations and last day of scenarios.




Mathew are the lockers metal  and spacious ? thinking about buying heavy duty magnet hooks, to hang up extra things in case the space is limited inside the lockers.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Mathew are the lockers metal  and spacious ? thinking about buying heavy duty magnet hooks, to hang up extra things in case the space is limited inside the lockers.




Yes. Lockers are big. You can fit a person in it .. literally...(we've done it already). There's room for all your books, red bag, and your clothing. There are 8 hooks built into it already.


----------



## ndtyank49 (Jul 13, 2016)

what type of watch do you recommend?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 13, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> what type of watch do you recommend?


gshock


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 13, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> gshock



Heyy how long did it take you to get the letter with all your dates on it after you got called?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 13, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Heyy how long did it take you to get the letter with all your dates on it after you got called?


About a week


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 13, 2016)

ndtyank49 said:


> what type of watch do you recommend?



Something cheap with a seconds hand or digital watch with the seconds. I personally use a g shock. Battery lasted me about 3 years now and still haven't changed it. It lights up when I push the button. So it's pretty good. Costed a little less than 100


----------



## Marcela (Jul 14, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> It's 330-1130 but u want to be there by 3 or earlier I always got there an hr early at least bcuz parking and when u start testing you'll go at like 1 for study


Will we be able to switch tours with someone who wants to? For example it's extremely hard for me right now to work the 330 to 1130pm...I mean I'll make it work for me if I have to but I heard if someone in the morning class wants the night class we can switch!?!? If so...does anyone need the night tour instead? ??


----------



## Marcela (Jul 14, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Anyone els going to Metrotech on the 20th for Paperwork? I feel like everyone here is going the 18th. They do this stuff on different days right?


Me!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 14, 2016)

Marcela said:


> Will we be able to switch tours with someone who wants to? For example it's extremely hard for me right now to work the 330 to 1130pm...I mean I'll make it work for me if I have to but I heard if someone in the morning class wants the night class we can switch!?!? If so...does anyone need the night tour instead? ??




I'm pretty sure you can. If you find someone to swap though. Body for body. Ask your lt the first day


----------



## Robert447 (Jul 14, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Psych exam before medical exam? I got my letter for my psych at the end of the month. Anyone else going July 30 (Saturday), not Sunday as stated on the paperwork?


 Got my medical already path on the 30th of July that Saturday. Question for everybody, has anybody had an issue with the Pulmonary Function Test (PFT)? I am going to my doctor to get my lungs checked but I couldn't meet the minimum requirements for EMS, but I feel normal and perfectly fine.


----------



## orj91 (Jul 14, 2016)

what's the furthest distance you guys in the academy have had to run?? I think I'm ready I just want to know what to expect.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 14, 2016)

orj91 said:


> what's the furthest distance you guys in the academy have had to run?? I think I'm ready I just want to know what to expect.


did a bunch of 5ks


----------



## JohnB151 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey im 15** on exam 5003. Anyone know what list number they are up to?


----------



## Marcela (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm 12** on 5003 I got my letter and I'm in for the July academy


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 14, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> Hey im 15** on exam 5003. Anyone know what list number they are up to?


I'm also list number 15**. I think we will be in the October academy.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 14, 2016)

So how many of u guys plan on taking the promotional to be a fireman ? Lol


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> So how many of u guys plan on taking the promotional to be a fireman ? Lol



Well I want to do the Medic Basic class but from what I heard its extreamly hard to get into so ill probably apply for the promo if possible to broaden my opertunitys. Im 23 years old with no college so the department is all I got goin for me as of right now. Will the July class be eligible for the promotion to fire? Class starts the 26th


----------



## emsc (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the call! List number 11**
Tour 2


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wassup guys ! Im in Exam 5003 & my LIST number is in the early 1400's ! My investigator told me there is An emt CLASS starting late July so when they get to my LIST number she said i'll get a call ! Sooo will i be called for the July CLASS or the next CLASS after the July CLASS ? HELP LOL - my LIST number is in the early 1400's ¡ Exam 5003


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 15, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Well I want to do the Medic Basic class but from what I heard its extreamly hard to get into so ill probably apply for the promo if possible to broaden my opertunitys. Im 23 years old with no college so the department is all I got goin for me as of right now. Will the July class be eligible for the promotion to fire? Class starts the 26th


No from what I heard our class graduating is the last class eligible for the fire promo exam


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 15, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> No from what I heard our class graduating is the last class eligible for the fire promo exam


Who told u that? 
The July 26th class getting in will be eligible to take the promotional, the filing is In August and u guys get sworn in the 25th. U only need one day on the job to file for the exam. You'll be fine. Melemtnyc, who did u hear that from. Maybe something changed. But if it's rumors amongst ems dudes at the academy. They're wrong


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 15, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Who told u that?
> The July 26th class getting in will be eligible to take the promotional, the filing is In August and u guys get sworn in the 25th. U only need one day on the job to file for the exam. You'll be fine. Melemtnyc, who did u hear that from. Maybe something changed. But if it's rumors amongst ems dudes at the academy. They're wrong


It actually came from a few instructors bcuz this question was asked a million times lol. Even though it's in August the terms of employment are for employees on before June I believe they were saying.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 15, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> It actually came from a few instructors bcuz this question was asked a million times lol. Even though it's in August the terms of employment are for employees on before June I believe they were saying.


Ah okay so something Changed. We will find out when someone asks Peggy Quinn at orientation lol it was asked at the academy?


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 15, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> It actually came from a few instructors bcuz this question was asked a million times lol. Even though it's in August the terms of employment are for employees on before June I believe they were saying.


Just doesn't make sense. Why June? If the filing is August and next class will be in for August lol. They'll be good I'm almost positive. Read notice or exam 2500. Go to the bottom, where it says SPECIAL ARRANGEMENTS or something, read that. Even the class AFTER the July one should be eligible as long as they're on before the DATE OF THE TEST


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Whoever is in the July class can take promo. Once you swear in (july 25th) you are eligible because youre on the job now.


----------



## acoustony (Jul 16, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> If you go to the academy out of shape it is on you and only you. If you go in with the mentality that you are going to fail you are taking a slot away from someone else who IS ready. If you are nervous about push ups or running or whatever you should have started working out a while ago...



and the "outstanding certification" status finally pays me a visit. I'm on 6003 list num 1XX . Anybody ever figure out the deal with this? I've heard everything from you being under review by the supervising investigator and then on the other end of the spectrum I heard you can be in the next batch of candidates to be called (which i deem unlikely being that we have some more 5003 to get after). What do you think J? Have you called DCAS? I was getting curious.


----------



## acoustony (Jul 16, 2016)

Bagpiper169 said:


> My understanding of being on outstanding certification means that your list # is part of a group of numbers that is included in the next hiring round.... if you are NOT on outstanding certification, it means that your list # hasn't been reached yet, or skipped over for some reason....



Anyone know if this is accurate?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 16, 2016)

acoustony said:


> and the "outstanding certification" status finally pays me a visit. I'm on 6003 list num 1XX . Anybody ever figure out the deal with this? I've heard everything from you being under review by the supervising investigator and then on the other end of the spectrum I heard you can be in the next batch of candidates to be called (which i deem unlikely being that we have some more 5003 to get after). What do you think J? Have you called DCAS? I was getting curious.



Outstanding certification means you're not eligible at the moment to be hired as your file is pending review by a senior investigator.


----------



## acoustony (Jul 16, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Outstanding certification means you're not eligible at the moment to be hired as your file is pending review by a senior investigator.


Got it. So that's a good thing then. It means it's in the decision makers hands at this point.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 16, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Outstanding certification means you're not eligible at the moment to be hired as your file is pending review by a senior investigator.



Dude. Don't even bother with that anymore. I did a little experiment..... I'm still on outstanding certification and got my call for the Academy.... Stop stressing the automated system. Lol


----------



## SIemt (Jul 16, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> Ah okay so something Changed. We will find out when someone asks Peggy Quinn at orientation lol it was asked at the academy?


Whatever the answer Peggy gives you, post it!


----------



## Marcela (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! Good luck to all the people who made it to the next academy starting July 25! See you there! Also someone asked about carpooling I heard lots of people carpool and not to worry. I use public transportation so I'm sorry it can't be me. I'm still looking for someone to switch with if it's even possible to do. I got the 330-1130pm tour and NEED the morning tour...please please please if anyone knows of anyone , thank you!


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Marcela said:


> Hello everyone! Good luck to all the people who made it to the next academy starting July 25! See you there! Also someone asked about carpooling I heard lots of people carpool and not to worry. I use public transportation so I'm sorry it can't be me. I'm still looking for someone to switch with if it's even possible to do. I got the 330-1130pm tour and NEED the morning tour...please please please if anyone knows of anyone , thank you!



You should probably call your investigator instead of asking here. See if there is a spot open in AM.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 17, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Whatever the answer Peggy gives you, post it!


I'm already otj. Someone who goes to orientation should post. But the July 26 class should be allowed to apply for promo, but will still have to do their 2 years.


----------



## Joseph taye (Jul 17, 2016)

Just applyed for exam 7000 but i got no number or dont know how many points i got, im confussed aswell because it still says continue/edit exam instead of it being under completed exams, can someone please clarify things I appreciate it.


----------



## SIemt (Jul 17, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> I'm already otj. Someone who goes to orientation should post. But the July 26 class should be allowed to apply for promo, but will still have to do their 2 years.


Understood, the test is every five years so the next one should be December 2021 since the 2011 promo was in December and this one will most likely be in September too right? At least that's what I think


----------



## SIemt (Jul 17, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Understood, the test is every five years so the next one should be December 2021 since the 2011 promo was in December and this one will most likely be in September too right? At least that's what I think


December* not September


----------



## emsc (Jul 17, 2016)

I heard they will drop you for not being able to  run alot? True?


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 17, 2016)

There was only one person in the last class who had to leave after not doing well in the pt, and that was because he had a medical issue with it. The three other people that left this last class were 2 for other jobs, and then the last person got into medical school. With pt, just work your *** off and don't ever stop, just keep going. 

As far as the promotion, filing for the test hasn't even been posted. And if they deny someone who is officially on the job for no matter what amount of time, dcas would probably be looking at a serious lawsuit. So don't freak out about that.


----------



## emsc (Jul 17, 2016)

What if you can't run the 1.5 mile run in the beginning?


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 17, 2016)

mattchew said:


> What you get from fitting:
> 
> ....
> *Bullet resistant vest*
> ...



That's badass. I was planning on purchasing my own body armor, but that's great that they supply that for PPE.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

emsc said:


> What if you can't run the 1.5 mile run in the beginning?



Most people weren't able to do it. But just work your hardest during pt and you'll see yourself gradually improving


----------



## emsc (Jul 17, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Most people weren't able to do it. But just work your hardest during pt and you'll see yourself gradually improving


Awesome thanks!!!!!!! I'm most worried about the running


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 17, 2016)

emsc said:


> Awesome thanks!!!!!!! I'm most worried about the running


Well u got a few weeks u better get outside and run that's the best advice I can give as for the 1.5 everyone in my platoon made it no one fell out. I don't wanna scare u but 1.5 is nothing for the amount they will have you running so get ur endurance up get outside early in the morning ND start jogging until u can do 2 miles easily


----------



## emsc (Jul 17, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Well u got a few weeks u better get outside and run that's the best advice I can give as for the 1.5 everyone in my platoon made it no one fell out. I don't wanna scare u but 1.5 is nothing for the amount they will have you running so get ur endurance up get outside early in the morning ND start jogging until u can do 2 miles easily


A few weeks? Even though the academy starts in a week and a 2 day. Lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 17, 2016)

emsc said:


> A few weeks? Even though the academy starts in a week and a 2 day. Lol


Yeah bcuz u don't start PT till the 2nd week so you have time to practice. I was terrified of running bcuz I'm a sprinter not a long distance runner and running before really helped me even if u do 2 jogs around it'll help u mentally so u know what to expect


----------



## emsc (Jul 17, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yeah bcuz u don't start PT till the 2nd week so you have time to practice. I was terrified of running bcuz I'm a sprinter not a long distance runner and running before really helped me even if u do 2 jogs around it'll help u mentally so u know what to expect



Thanks! How bad do you have to be at running to fail out from it? Lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 17, 2016)

emsc said:


> Thanks! How bad do you have to be at running to fail out from it? Lol


It's not about how fast u can run its about finishing just never walk or stop if u stop they assume u are "code 10" and u go to ambulance that can get you jammed up and sent back for full medical. Mind over matter when your body is telling u to stop keep going push thru. when u start group runs they'll ask slowest runners go to front to set the pace do not be embarrassed to get close to the front.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

emsc said:


> Thanks! How bad do you have to be at running to fail out from it? Lol


I honestly dont know who failed out beacuse of PT. 
But im telling you, running is not bad at all. Do yourself some good and start running every 2-3 days for about a mile or two. just get your body used to the fact that it has to be moving. Work on everything if you can. Run, push ups, squats, planks. Simple as that. Just remember, no matter how bad you are, there are A LOT of people worse than you. Before you know it, you'll be the one encouraging them to finish. 
What we do in Alpha class is when the first people finish, we always try to run one more lap and push the slower guys/girls along. Its comradery and youre all doing the same job. so push yourself and others around you.


----------



## emsc (Jul 18, 2016)

Guys going into metrotech today, let me know how it is. I haven't gotten any mail yet. I hope I get it before I have to go.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 18, 2016)

Who else here is military and will crush the PT!!!! Hahaha I'm most excited about PT I ant wait for this run


----------



## Fernando (Jul 18, 2016)

Btw how much extra is night time differential for the 3-11 class?? And whoever is 3-11 and lives in rockland county NY feel free to hmu maybe we can car pool and switch off a couple times a week


----------



## Mikezzzzzz (Jul 18, 2016)

Does anyone know how much we get biweekly after taxes and everything for the night class?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 18, 2016)

Fernando said:


> Btw how much extra is night time differential for the 3-11 class?? And whoever is 3-11 and lives in rockland county NY feel free to hmu maybe we can car pool and switch off a couple times a week


If you pass through Westchester County Near white plains or Yonkers let me know lol


----------



## SIemt (Jul 18, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> There was only one person in the last class who had to leave after not doing well in the pt, and that was because he had a medical issue with it. The three other people that left this last class were 2 for other jobs, and then the last person got into medical school. With pt, just work your *** off and don't ever stop, just keep going.
> 
> As far as the promotion, filing for the test hasn't even been posted. And if they deny someone who is officially on the job for no matter what amount of time, dcas would probably be looking at a serious lawsuit. So don't freak out about that.


I see what you mean , but since people can take the promo right out of the Academy I have a question. I myself have met a lot of people who want to take the promo test,  I could imagine how many people I havnt met that want to take it. However, the last promo had less than 1000 list numbers. So I wonder if there is some type of process you go through before taking the test becsuse i imagine more than 1000 people want to take that promo test ya know


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 18, 2016)

emsc said:


> Guys going into metrotech today, let me know how it is. I haven't gotten any mail yet. I hope I get it before I have to go.



Me, make sure you dress appropriate. It's Metro Tech bosses are there, and it's still the hiring process, just because you're getting your ID and paper work, The job isn't yours til you pass everything and graduate.
So walking in with your hat on and like you heading to the beach. just don't look right. Just saying


----------



## emsc (Jul 18, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Me, make sure you dress appropriate. It's Metro Tech bosses are there, and it's still the hiring process, just because you're getting your ID and paper work, The job isn't yours til you pass everything and graduate.
> So walking in with your hat on and like you heading to the beach. just don't look right. Just saying


You were there today? How would you recommend being dressed? Jeans and a shirt okay? Or would you dress business attire?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 18, 2016)

emsc said:


> You were there today? How would you recommend being dressed? Jeans and a shirt okay? Or would you dress business attire?



Just finished up.  and yes a pair of slacks and shoes, casual but decent short sleeved shirt or polo looks fine. but like I said. FDNY brass is there, don't be that guy they look at and shake their heads at. expect to be there a couple of hours. Good luck


----------



## Nick925 (Jul 18, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Me, make sure you dress appropriate. It's Metro Tech bosses are there, and it's still the hiring process, just because you're getting your ID and paper work, The job isn't yours til you pass everything and graduate.
> So walking in with your hat on and like you heading to the beach. just don't look right. Just saying


What list number are you and what test are you on? 5003 or 6003?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 18, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> What list number are you and what test are you on? 5003 or 6003?




108X on exam 5003
There are still guys from exam 5003 that weren't called for this class, so assuming they aren't finished with exam 5003 list and will prob be called for October.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 18, 2016)

Damn, so no one can answer my question ?? It's like THAT ? It's kool ! No PROBLEM !


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 18, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Wassup guys ! Im in Exam 5003 & my LIST number is in the early 1400's ! My investigator told me there is An emt CLASS starting late July so when they get to my LIST number she said i'll get a call ! Sooo will i be called for the July CLASS or the next CLASS after the July CLASS ? HELP LOL - my LIST number is in the early 1400's ¡ Exam 5003



Just got around to seeing your question. Have some patience brother... To be really honest with you, you answered your own question.... Yes there is a EMT Class starting next week. When your investigator calls you, you should be ready for the Academy. Seeing that your investigator hasn't gotten back to you yet and the classes are full up if not almost full. You are looking at October Class most likely.


----------



## Dot212 (Jul 18, 2016)

I've had someone who took the promo tell me the age limit is 29 and a HALF to take the promo. I know the job posting says 29, but is 29.5 the actual limit? Because that half makes all the difference for me lol.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 18, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Just got around to seeing your question. Have some patience brother... To be really honest with you, you answered your own question.... Yes there is a EMT Class starting next week. When your investigator calls you, you should be ready for the Academy. Seeing that your investigator hasn't gotten back to you yet and the classes are full up if not almost full. You are looking at October Class most likely.


LOL i apologize for getting impatient! I was JUST seeing everyone getting their question answered and im like WTH LOL ! Thanks for the reply ! I was just Making sure ! Im in the early 1400's ! But havent got a call yet so im guessing october i'll get called ! Too late for the July CLASS  already


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 18, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> LOL i apologize for getting impatient! I was JUST seeing everyone getting their question answered and im like WTH LOL ! Thanks for the reply ! I was just Making sure ! Im in the early 1400's ! But havent got a call yet so im guessing october i'll get called ! Too late for the July CLASS  already


Seems like it and dude it's cool. So many things have been going on. I was sitting at my table today laughing because I kept messing up the beneficiary form with little things.....


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 18, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Seems like it and dude it's cool. So many things have been going on. I was sitting at my table today laughing because I kept messing up the beneficiary form with little things.....


HAHAHAHA ! are you in the academy already ?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 18, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> HAHAHAHA ! are you in the academy already ?


Next week, today was paperwork day (w-4, i9, etc.) and the minor thing I screwed up on is who my beneficiaries are..... First time I put their whole name in the first name section, second time I did last name in the first name section. that thing annoyed the life out of me today.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Next week, today was paperwork day (w-4, i9, etc.) and the minor thing I screwed up on is who my beneficiaries are..... First time I put their whole name in the first name section, second time I did last name in the first name section. that thing annoyed the life out of me today.


Ohh really ? Hahaha ! So your LIST number is in the early 1100's right ? I have a friend who's in the academy right now But she's about to graduate this month ! Her LIST number is in the 700's ! Looks like It's moving pretty quick !


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Ohh really ? Hahaha ! So your LIST number is in the early 1100's right ? I have a friend who's in the academy right now But she's about to graduate this month ! Her LIST number is in the 700's ! Looks like It's moving pretty quick !


Mid 1100s lol, and yeah it is moving quickly since they bumped up the class sizes from 120 to 180.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Just finished up.  and yes a pair of slacks and shoes, casual but decent short sleeved shirt or polo looks fine. but like I said. FDNY brass is there, don't be that guy they look at and shake their heads at. expect to be there a couple of hours. Good luck



Hey man going tomorrow. What did you bring? Your drivers lisence, EMT card, offer letter, and proof of eligibility to work In the United States? What about Beneficiary forum? Or is that for orientation?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Hey man going tomorrow. What did you bring? Your drivers lisence, EMT card, offer letter, and proof of eligibility to work In the United States? What about Beneficiary forum? Or is that for orientation?




What I bought was all that was needed, the offer letter, drivers license, EMT card and SS card.
But if you are not originally from the US then proof of eligibility to work in the U.S.
I brought my Beneficiary form, but they didn't take it, (That they take on orientation), You fill out another one there and other paper work.
and they take your pic twice in an FDNY shirt they supply you with for the photo ID.
Good luck buddy.

P.S. Dress in Casual slacks Khakis, short sleeve shirt and shoes. look presentable. your future bosses are there and they are looking.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 19, 2016)

I just re-read the instructions, the beneficiary fourm goes with you to orientation


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> What I bought that was all that was needed, the offer letter, drivers license, EMT card and SS card.
> But if you are not originally from the US then proof of eligibility to work in the U.S.
> I brought my Beneficiary form, but they didn't take it, (That they take on orientation), You fill out another one there and other paper work.
> and they take your pic twice in an FDNY shirt they supply you with for the photo ID.
> Good luck buddy.



Was wondering if anyone else that participates in this forum got the call.
for exam 5003, and those that are still on the list for 5003 that haven't.
I was pretty sure they would have depleted the list by now.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Was wondering if anyone else that participates in this forum got the call.
> for exam 5003, and those that are still on the list for 5003 that haven't.
> I was pretty sure they would have depleted the list by now.


I'm on list 5003 in the early 1500s. No call. I wonder what number they reached.


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 19, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I'm on list 5003 in the early 1500s. No call. I wonder what number they reached.



The last I recall seeing post here was in the 12xx. But someone made a post claiming that a phone line said 'last appointed 14xx'. Not sure how good that gouge is.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Was wondering if anyone else that participates in this forum got the call.
> for exam 5003, and those that are still on the list for 5003 that haven't.
> I was pretty sure they would have depleted the list by now.


 Thanks man you too, I hear good things about the P.M class


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I'm on list 5003 in the early 1500s. No call. I wonder what number they reached.


Im in the early 1400's ! Havent got a call either ! I think they are up to the 1200's now ! So we'll get called most likely for the october academy !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Mid 1100s lol, and yeah it is moving quickly since they bumped up the class sizes from 120 to 180.


Bro, i Heard they pay us for attending the academy!  Do u know how much ? More or less ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats and good luck guys today was our last day at the academy we graduate tomorrow what a long 3 months lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Bro, i Heard they pay us for attending the academy!  Do u know how much ? More or less ?


Yes, your first day on the job is orientation. You are an EMT once youre in the academy.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Congrats and good luck guys today was our last day at the academy we graduate tomorrow what a long 3 months lol



IM SO EXCITED.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 19, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Yes, your first day on the job is orientation. You are an EMT once youre in the academy.


Matt where'd you get stationed I got div 5


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 19, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Matt where'd you get stationed I got div 5


D4., right where i wanted. 
D5 is stat isl?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Thanks man you too, I hear good things about the P.M class



Yeah heard they both are good and it's not the class.
it's the people that are in it that make it tops. 
I took the AM class since I live pretty far and traffic would def jam me up getting there on time for 3:00 unless I left home at 11:30 in the AM to get there at 3 then make it home past midnight.
I wish both AM and PM classes all the best, we are all in it together.
Good luck buddy !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Im in the early 1400's ! Havent got a call either ! I think they are up to the 1200's now ! So we'll get called most likely for the October academy !



No worries if you don't make it for July, The classes go by quick and before you know it BOOM October is here.
In the mean time just ready yourself for it and stay outta trouble.
We all got that from the April class, when they got the call. Just enjoy your summer and don't let anyone or anything come between you and your goal.
Good luck


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Matt where'd you get stationed I got div 5



You got Staten Island, is that far for you ? and Congrats Mel


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> No worries if you don't make it for July, The classes go by quick and before you know it BOOM October is here.
> In the mean time just ready yourself for it and stay outta trouble.
> We all got that from the April class, when they got the call. Just enjoy your summer and don't let anyone or anything come between you and your goal.
> Good luck


Thanks man ! I appreciate it very much ! Will do ! Just one more question ! Can u choose which CLASS u wanna attend? Out of A.M and P.M ? I LIVE in Harlem and would rather have the morning CLASS !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I'm on list 5003 in the early 1500s. No call. I wonder what number they reached.



I have seen where they have called people at the very last minute, when some people have a change of mind or what ever reason.
If you don't get the call for this class, I know the feeling, Just chin up and just enjoy the summer, 
October will be here before you know it.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! I appreciate it very much ! Will do ! Just one more question ! Can u choose which CLASS u wanna attend? Out of A.M and P.M ? I LIVE in Harlem and would rather have the morning CLASS !




If you get the call early enough they usually give you a choice for AM or PM class. When they fill a class ex: AM or PM then they tell you which one you will be attending.
I know some people also change with others if they find someone that wants to change time attendance.
I live in S.I. and took AM because of the commute as well.

Good luck and hang in there, you will be in it before you know it.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> You got Staten Island, is that far for you ? and Congrats Mel


Division 5 is brooklyn south "coney island and sunset park and all of staten island. I live in s.I so that was my first choice and no one ever usually gets div 5 so I got lucky or maybe just knew the right ppl


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> If you get the call early enough they usually give you a choice for AM or PM class. When they fill a class ex: AM or PM then they tell you which one you will be attending.
> I know some people also change with others if they find someone that wants to change time attendance.
> I live in S.I. and took AM because of the commute as well.
> 
> Good luck and hang in there, you will be in it before you know it.


I live in staten island and did the pm class the past week we've been together am and pm doing 7-3 and boy am I glad I picked pm. no traffic going and coming home getting there at 7am I hit no traffic but leaving at 3 was insane other day took me 3 hrs to get home.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> I live in staten island and did the pm class the past week we've been together am and pm doing 7-3 and boy am I glad I picked pm. no traffic going and coming home getting there at 7am I hit no traffic but leaving at 3 was insane other day took me 3 hrs to get home.



I live on Staten Island as well, then the gods are in your favor, every-time I have never driven on the Belt parkway and the Cross island Parkway without it being neck in neck. lol 
I am a morning person so it's all good.
Congrats Mel and enjoy your Grad day tomorrow. =) 
Well earned


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I live on Staten Island as well, then the gods are in your favor, every-time I have never driven on the Belt parkway and the Cross island Parkway without it being neck in neck. lol
> I am a morning person so it's all good.
> Congrats Mel and enjoy your Grad day tomorrow. =)
> Well earned


Ohh really ? Lol damn ! Staten island ? Wow ! And i thought i was Far ! Haha ! Do We get a letter or a phone call when they get to our LIST number ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Ohh really ? Lol damn ! Staten island ? Wow ! And i thought i was Far ! Haha ! Do We get a letter or a phone call when they get to our LIST number ?



Yes, you get a call with the job offer and if they haven't filled up the AM or PM classes you get a choice.
They tell you dates for ( you can chose what time and day)  Paperwork and ID pic, and another date for Uniform fittings, and then you receive a letter,
with the times and dates for it all.
First day is orientation and following day is usually the start of the academy.
Yes no $h*t I live far lol.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Yes, you get a call with the job offer and if they haven't filled up the AM or PM classes you get a choice.
> They tell you dates for ( you can chose what time and day)  Paperwork and ID pic, and another date for Uniform fittings, and then you receive a letter,
> with the times and dates for it all.
> First day is orientation and following day is usually the start of the academy.
> Yes no $h*t I live far lol.


Gotcha ! Thanks man ! How about as far as working out ! Like theyre gonna make us RUN , pushups  n Stuff .. Anything else? What should i practice until then so i can be ready ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Gotcha ! Thanks man ! How about as far as working out ! Like theyre gonna make us RUN , pushups  n Stuff .. Anything else? What should i practice until then so i can be ready ?



I won't know that yet til I start at the academy, But Mattchew  who you will find on this thread, is the best to ask.
He is a great help with info on the academy  and anything else you want to know,
But yeah I would def suggest to start building your resistance with push ups and cardio, then when October rolls around you all set.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I won't know that yet til I start at the academy, But Mattchew  who you will find on this thread, is the best to ask.
> He is a great help with info on the academy  and anything else you want to know,
> But yeah I would def suggest to start building your resistance with push ups and cardio, then when October rolls around you all set.


Thank you sir! I appreciate it very much !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thank you sir! I appreciate it very much !



Your welcome and good luck.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Your welcome and good luck.


Thanks ! Wait so ur starting the academy ? When ? Do u know ? Whats ur LIST number btw


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 19, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks ! Wait so ur starting the academy ? When ? Do u know ? Whats ur LIST number btw



Start Monday July 25th
List number 108X on test 5003


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Start Monday July 25th
> List number 108X on test 5003


Gotcha ! & congrats man ! Good Luck ! So Yeah its looking like the next CLASS since im early 1400's !


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 20, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Gotcha ! & congrats man ! Good Luck ! So Yeah its looking like the next CLASS since im early 1400's !


You're right around the corner dude. Running, push ups, planks and sit ups if I'm not mistaken from what I have read from Matt's comments. 

Try and push for 2-3 miles until you can do them with little effort.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> You're right around the corner dude. Running, push ups, planks and sit ups if I'm not mistaken from what I have read from Matt's comments.
> 
> Try and push for 2-3 miles until you can do them with little effort.


Thanks man ! Appreciate it ! Soo you're starting the academy monday right ?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 20, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! Appreciate it ! Soo you're starting the academy monday right ?


Yes


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 20, 2016)

So I see that they have yet to hit the 14xx for 5003 for July. Does anyone know where they started on 5003 for July, where they left off and where the list ends? Just trying to gauge if I even have a snowballs chance in hell at October or January as I'm sitting 16x on 6003.


----------



## acoustony (Jul 20, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> So I see that they have yet to hit the 14xx for 5003 for July. Does anyone know where they started on 5003 for July, where they left off and where the list ends? Just trying to gauge if I even have a snowballs chance in hell at October or January as I'm sitting 16x on 6003.


I'm in the same boat as you man. It may be wishful thinkin but I honestly think we are going to be surprised and may get a call sooner then you think. All the dudes in this forum from 5003 and past exams are very pessimistic about when candidates get into the academy. 6003 is a whole new game since the class size expanded and the demand for emt is at a peak.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 20, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> So I see that they have yet to hit the 14xx for 5003 for July. Does anyone know where they started on 5003 for July, where they left off and where the list ends? Just trying to gauge if I even have a snowballs chance in hell at October or January as I'm sitting 16x on 6003.





JZHusky said:


> So I see that they have yet to hit the 14xx for 5003 for July. Does anyone know where they started on 5003 for July, where they left off and where the list ends? Just trying to gauge if I even have a snowballs chance in hell at October or January as I'm sitting 16x on 6003.


I think the started with the early 900s for the July academy and ended Somewhere in 1200s. There a little over 1600 people who signed up for this test so the list is almost exhausted. The April academy went through almost 500 lost numbers if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry for all the errors in the last post


----------



## Joseph taye (Jul 20, 2016)

I applyed on dcas but when i go back to it, it gives me the option to continue exam, i did complete the exam and mailed out the piece of paper they told me to but i did not get no waiting number or exam score or nothing, i dont want to miss out and wait another year can someone tell me is there something im missing?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 20, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> I applyed on dcas but when i go back to it, it gives me the option to continue exam, i did complete the exam and mailed out the piece of paper they told me to but i did not get no waiting number or exam score or nothing, i dont want to miss out and wait another year can someone tell me is there something im missing?



No, you are good. If you filled out everything, you're good to go. The exam remains open to correct until the 26th and then it closes. Whatever you have written will be submitted on the 26th and that's it.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Division 5 is brooklyn south "coney island and sunset park and all of staten island. I live in s.I so that was my first choice and no one ever usually gets div 5 so I got lucky or maybe just knew the right ppl


Do you know What day the october academy starts ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 20, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Gotcha ! & congrats man ! Good Luck ! So Yeah its looking like the next CLASS since im early 1400's !



October will be here before you know buddy !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> October will be here before you know buddy !


Haha Yeah man ! Time has wings ! Do u know which day in october ? BY any chance ?


----------



## mcfrostyjim (Jul 20, 2016)

#14xx here on 5003. Just got the called for PM class. Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 20, 2016)

For those who went in for uniform pick ups. They said to wear the short sleeve on Monday?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

mcfrostyjim said:


> #14xx here on 5003. Just got the called for PM class. Good luck to everyone waiting.


Are you early 1400's ? Or late ?


----------



## Joseph taye (Jul 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No, you are good. If you filled out everything, you're good to go. The exam remains open to correct until the 26th and then it closes. Whatever you have written will be submitted on the 26th and that's it.


Thank you it makes things so much clearer for me


----------



## mcfrostyjim (Jul 20, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Are you early 1400's ? Or late ?




Late. Everything is being rushed. Metro and uni this week and orientation monday.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

mcfrostyjim said:


> Late. Everything is being rushed. Metro and uni this week and orientation monday.


Im early 1400's ! How come they called u first ? Lol


----------



## mcfrostyjim (Jul 20, 2016)

no clue but heres to you getting yours soon.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

mcfrostyjim said:


> no clue but heres to you getting yours soon.


Haha thanks man ! & good Luck !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> October will be here before you know buddy !


Can someone get skipped ? Can your LIST number be skipped ? Generally speaking !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 20, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Haha Yeah man ! Time has wings ! Do u know which day in october ? BY any chance ?



No that info comes in spurts of accuracy here, but when the date is set you will def know.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> No that info comes in spurts of accuracy here, but when the date is set you will def know.


Can a person get skipped ? supposedly Someone with a LIST number higher than me got called !  Im nervous now ! Lol


----------



## SpaceEMT (Jul 21, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Can a person get skipped ? supposedly Someone with a LIST number higher than me got called !  Im nervous now ! Lol




Dont sweat it IIRC it depends on who your investigator is. They all get their numbers beforehand and some investigators work faster than others so they move down their list of numbers quicker


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 21, 2016)

mcfrostyjim said:


> no clue but heres to you getting yours soon.


Who is your investigator? If i may ask


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 21, 2016)

SpaceEMT said:


> Dont sweat it IIRC it depends on who your investigator is. They all get their numbers beforehand and some investigators work faster than others so they move down their list of numbers quicker[/QUOTE
> !


Ohh okay ! Thanks man ! Appreciate it !


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey guys how should I dress at the uniform fitting tomorrow? Also how long were you there? Shoykd I prepare for a long day?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 21, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Hey guys how should I dress at the uniform fitting tomorrow? Also how long were you there? Shoykd I prepare for a long day?


Dress comfortable u will be running with all ur gear to diff buildings. And run trust me ppl will be watching where u can't see them and u will get punished your first day. Get use to running whenever you're at base you're "double timing" running everywhere while on the clock even on breaks


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 21, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Hey guys how should I dress at the uniform fitting tomorrow? Also how long were you there? Shoykd I prepare for a long day?


Roughly 4 hours, dress comfortably. They Will expect you to run or briskly walk (indoors ofcourse). Some of us showed up in shorts and a tshirt, others dressed to impress. Its more about you being comfortable than anything.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 21, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Roughly 4 hours, dress comfortably. They Will expect you to run or briskly walk (indoors ofcourse). Some of us showed up in shorts and a tshirt, others dressed to impress. Its more about you being comfortable than anything.


You guys didn't have to go down the hill to the other building to get ppe?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 21, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Roughly 4 hours, dress comfortably. They Will expect you to run or briskly walk (indoors ofcourse). Some of us showed up in shorts and a tshirt, others dressed to impress. Its more about you being comfortable than anything.



Ok I was planning on wearing shorts and a Tee due to all the running from spot to spot getting gear..


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 21, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Can a person get skipped ? supposedly Someone with a LIST number higher than me got called !  Im nervous now ! Lol



It depends on who you investigator is and how they have their files in order. So if they had a problem with you I am pretty sure a letter would have went out. But when it comes to them No news is good news. 
 Hang in there, They have to get to you.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 21, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Hey guys how should I dress at the uniform fitting tomorrow? Also how long were you there? Shoykd I prepare for a long day?




Going tomorrow dressed in shorts and a Tee running shoes lol. As I hear gotta keep that run going while going from building to building.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 21, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Dress comfortable u will be running with all ur gear to diff buildings. And run trust me ppl will be watching where u can't see them and u will get punished your first day. Get use to running whenever you're at base you're "double timing" running everywhere while on the clock even on breaks


Hey Mel I thought you said PT starts the 2nd week of the class? If we still get punished on the first day of class, do we run? Also
.......... CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRADUATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was at Metrotrch on the 6th floor taking pictures for my ID and I overheard Ms. Quin say 177 graduated. Thats pritty amazing for a 180 person class. Good luck on the streets and with your career in the Department


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 21, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Hey Mel I thought you said PT starts the 2nd week of the class? If we still get punished on the first day of class, do we run? Also
> .......... CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRADUATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was at Metrotrch on the 6th floor taking pictures for my ID and I overheard Ms. Quin say 177 graduated. Thats pritty amazing for a 180 person class. Good luck on the streets and with your career in the Department


You don't have to be in PT gear for pt lol. Am class did over 100 pushups first day as punishment and we did 60 bcuz not that many ppl messed up, you'll be doing a lot of stuff in full uniform, pushups & mountain climbers mostly the actual PT doesn't start till 2nd week. Thank you it was a beautiful ceremony


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 21, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> You don't have to be in PT gear for pt lol. Am class did over 100 pushups first day as punishment and we did 60 bcuz not that many ppl messed up, you'll be doing a lot of stuff in full uniform, pushups & mountain climbers mostly the actual PT doesn't start till 2nd week. Thank you it was a beautiful ceremony


Yea thats true, doing that in July is ganna suck hahah


----------



## orj91 (Jul 21, 2016)

which belt do we wear on Monday ? Also do we wear the collar brass or no? I've heard different answers


----------



## emsc (Jul 21, 2016)

The smooth belt. And I'm not sure about the collar brass either. I think it was a no though. 
Did anybody else not get the short sleeve shirts because they had to order your size?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 21, 2016)

orj91 said:


> which belt do we wear on Monday ? Also do we wear the collar brass or no? I've heard different answers


No collar brass, smooth belt, boots, cover no insignia ( not the baseball cap)


----------



## orj91 (Jul 21, 2016)

true. I guess I'll just bring them in my pocket. They had my shirt size. I went a little bigger because I think they shrink. What did they tell you to wear?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey april academy graduates I have a kina silly question for you. Do the random drug tests they give us also look for alcohol? My neighbor is a FF and he told me when he went through the EMS Academy in 2005 they were looking for drugs AND alcohol because back then alcoholism was such a problem. It was so bad in the late 90s people would show up to work drunk (FF and EMT's/Paramedics) that they didnt want people drinking on their days off in the academy. i only ask because I enjoy  the history of the fdny, the war years and everything. Cool stuff


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 21, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> It depends on who you investigator is and how they have their files in order. So if they had a problem with you I am pretty sure a letter would have went out. But when it comes to them No news is good news.
> Hang in there, They have to get to you.


Thanks man ! I hope so ! Its kinda tough for me cause my investigator is sorta moody ! Like she doesn't like to be bothered! Last time i called her, all she said was theres a CLASS starting in July and when they get to my LIST number i'll be called ! Thats it ! Lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 21, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! I hope so ! Its kinda tough for me cause my investigator is sorta moody ! Like she doesn't like to be bothered! Last time i called her, all she said was theres a CLASS starting in July and when they get to my LIST number i'll be called ! Thats it ! Lol



There you go brother, it's said they don't like the calls, I never called them even when I was sweating with nerves. Just hang tight, enjoy your summer.
Start Push ups cardio and keep busy. before you know it you'll be posting that you got that call.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 21, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> There you go brother, it's said they don't like the calls, I never called them even when I was sweating with nerves. Just hang tight, enjoy your summer.
> Start Push ups cardio and keep busy. before you know it you'll be posting that you got that call.


DAMNNN Lol okay ! Thanks a lot bro ! Really really appreciate it ! I feel a WHOLE lot better ! Thanks again !


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey guys! Im on the 6003 exam and list # 6XX im taking my psych and physical early next month. Do you think ill have any chance at getting in the academy this October??

Thanks for the help.


----------



## orj91 (Jul 22, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Hey guys! Im on the 6003 exam and list # 6XX im taking my psych and physical early next month. Do you think ill have any chance at getting in the academy this October??
> 
> Thanks for the help.


no chance. to be completely honest your looking at April probably


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 22, 2016)

orj91 said:


> no chance. to be completely honest your looking at April probably


 
Damn lol .. when i was there the candidate investigator told up that we could expect to be in ether the October or January classes. I though October was a long shot as well but i think January is possible


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 22, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Hey guys! Im on the 6003 exam and list # 6XX im taking my psych and physical early next month. Do you think ill have any chance at getting in the academy this October??
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Hey so I'm 5xx, and they told us OCT too, but from following these threads, it looks like we're up to the 14xx for JULY. So figure they're doing 180 then October sounds pretty unlikely, and then correct me if I'm wrong, but a Jan and Apr academy next year is what you'll want to keep your ears open for.


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 22, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Hey so I'm 5xx, and they told us OCT too, but from following these threads, it looks like we're up to the 14xx for JULY. So figure they're doing 180 then October sounds pretty unlikely, and then correct me if I'm wrong, but a Jan and Apr academy next year is what you'll want to keep your ears open for.



Yeah im thinking the same thing I don't mind the wait to January but i don't wanna wait till april. The sooner the better lol. Did you complete all of the Investigation stuff, psych and physical?

Also ive seen in this thread they jump around a little with the numbers so we might get chosen a little early. who knows lol.


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 22, 2016)

Do we bring our black bag to orientation? Or just dress up and a notepad and pen? I understand to wear Cover,Light blue SHORT sleeve shirt, smooth black belt,pants,WORK boots.


----------



## orj91 (Jul 22, 2016)

I never got a black bag. the only bag I got was the red FDNY bag. did you guys get a black bag?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 22, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Do we bring our black bag to orientation? Or just dress up and a notepad and pen? I understand to wear Cover,Light blue SHORT sleeve shirt, smooth black belt,pants,WORK boots.




No,  Only on Tuesday for Fort Totten.
Monday Orientation Notebook, 2 black/ blue pens, two pencils, permanent black marker, Highlighter, Lunch, Bottle of water and don't forget a 9 dollar money order
Letter of Offer.
Short sleeve uniform shirt (NO BRASS)
Tie and Tie clip
work pants
work boots
cover (NO EMBLEM)
Smooth belt


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 22, 2016)

orj91 said:


> I never got a black bag. the only bag I got was the red FDNY bag. did you guys get a black bag?



Black Duffel you buy for $32.60 at Quarter Master


----------



## mlbfdny (Jul 22, 2016)

Has anyone from 6003 been called yet for academy?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 22, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> Has anyone from 6003 been called yet for academy?




They still haven't finished 5003,  list numbers 140+ still waiting for the call.


----------



## mlbfdny (Jul 22, 2016)

sounds good, yeah I knew when they told us 6003 would be in July, they were talking out their asses, oh well I guess we just have to hurry up and wait a little more


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 22, 2016)

I took exam 6003. Took the PAT at the end of June. Still haven't heard anything since then. Interview letter, etc. How long does that usually take?


----------



## emsc (Jul 22, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Black Duffel you buy for $32.60 at Quarter Master


Does anybody known what the duffel bag is for? Like why do we need one?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 22, 2016)

emsc said:


> Does anybody known what the duffel bag is for? Like why do we need one?



All your PT stuff and personal items towels sneakers, etc


----------



## emsc (Jul 22, 2016)

So Monday? We just need a knapsack with a notebook and pens and such and Tuesday we need the pt stuff and a knapsack with a notebook and such and te big red bag?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 22, 2016)

tsaponaro81 said:


> I took exam 6003. Took the PAT at the end of June. Still haven't heard anything since then. Interview letter, etc. How long does that usually take?



What's your list number and did you call to make sure you passed the PAT?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 22, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Yeah im thinking the same thing I don't mind the wait to January but i don't wanna wait till april. The sooner the better lol. Did you complete all of the Investigation stuff, psych and physical?
> 
> Also ive seen in this thread they jump around a little with the numbers so we might get chosen a little early. who knows lol.


I took my PAT in April, intake in May and go this month for my psych, still no medical though.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 22, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I took my PAT in April, intake in May and go this month for my psych, still no medical though.



Medical is after psych. Don't ask me why lol


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 22, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Medical is after psych. Don't ask me why lol


Thanks, I thought it was medical first.


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 22, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> What's your list number and did you call to make sure you passed the PAT?


I actually just received the letter for the interview when I got home from work tonight. I did call about the PAT and did pass.  Intake is mid August. Hopefully the rest of the process goes smoothly. Anything I need to know for the intake?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 22, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Medical is after psych. Don't ask me why lol


Get everything you need on the lust, run your drivers license abstract and you may need to clear anything up with your insurance company. Good luck


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 22, 2016)

tsaponaro81 said:


> I actually just received the letter for the interview when I got home from work tonight. I did call about the PAT and did pass.  Intake is mid August. Hopefully the rest of the process goes smoothly. Anything I need to know for the intake?



Everything on the list. If you've ever been pulled over and received a ticket or a summons.... A statement explaining what happened.... Notarized..... Living with family or friends? Similar statement, everything on that list dude....


----------



## ALS5 (Jul 23, 2016)

Anybody know anything about the August 22 PTOP class going in? When are they calling everyone? Did everyone in process make it in this August 22 class?


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 23, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Get everything you need on the lust, run your drivers license abstract and you may need to clear anything up with your insurance company. Good luck


Thanks guys. Guess it's time to spend the next couple of weeks getting everything in order.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 23, 2016)

tsaponaro81 said:


> Thanks guys. Guess it's time to spend the next couple of weeks getting everything in order.


Make sure you list every job on your report from social security, even if you don't remember the job. If you don't remember dates make them up from the start of the year to the end if the year, that's what I did.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jul 23, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Make sure you list every job on your report from social security, even if you don't remember the job. If you don't remember dates make them up from the start of the year to the end if the year, that's what I did.



Any employment after that earnings report as well... Don't miss that one


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 24, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Make sure you list every job on your report from social security, even if you don't remember the job. If you don't remember dates make them up from the start of the year to the end if the year, that's what I did.


I'm very confused about obtaining this detailed earning report... It says online that it takes 120 to even process.... How am I supposed to get this before meeting with my instigator in a couple of weeks... Am I missing something here?


----------



## ALS5 (Jul 24, 2016)

You need to physically go down to the Social Security Administration office near you and ask for a detailed earning statement, it costs $136.00 and you will walk out with it.


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 24, 2016)

Also, don't assume just because the person works at SS that they know what they're doing....it took me 3 trips to get it done correctly. 

Trip 1: she turned me away and told me to find it on their website. WRONG

Trip 2: after much deliberation she printed me a statement...with the wrong SS number for...$112. WRONG
Luckily I caught the SSN before actually driving away. 

Trip 3: returned after receiving a phone call to correct the payment amount. Which I even told her was $136.


----------



## ALS5 (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, I guess I lucked out, the women that I delt with said she gets this request a lot from FDNY for pre-employment and knew exactly what I needed. I waited almost one hour for my turn but I got what I needed on my first visit.


----------



## ALS5 (Jul 24, 2016)

So does anyone have a reply for my previous post about exam 6004 and the class going in on August 22?


----------



## Ambulance402 (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> No,  Only on Tuesday for Fort Totten.
> Monday Orientation Notebook, 2 black/ blue pens, two pencils, permanent black marker, Highlighter, Lunch, Bottle of water and don't forget a 9 dollar money order
> Letter of Offer.
> Short sleeve uniform shirt (NO BRASS)
> ...


Can we bring a small string bag to hold our stuff in? Or can we only bring the big black bag from quartermaster?


----------



## emsc (Jul 24, 2016)

Isn't the black bag for your PT stuff? So can't you also bring a knapsack for books and such? And obviously always bring the red bag


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

Black bag is for your lunch, books, etc (whatever you want to bring to class). NO BACKPACKS. Red bag, keep in your locker.


----------



## emsc (Jul 24, 2016)

What do you bring to orientation?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

Orientation: bring lunch if you want. its a long day. Bring a notebook or folder. You may bring a bag if you want, to carry whatever they gave you.
Orientation is a LONG day. Make sure you wear your uniforms because Chiefs and Commissioner is there.
You will get a lot of information tomorrow during orientation: (DC27, Union, Benefits, Defferred comp, pay, health benefits, insurance, etc.) so be prepared.


On tuesday, bring your red bag and black bag.
If you do not bring lunch, there is a Lunch list where you pay 6 $ and you can get whatever is on the menu. Make sure you have 6$ and not 10 or 20s. Everyone needs change and it becomes a nuisance
*HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS ON YOU AT ALL TIMES (EMT State card, Drivers License, FDNY ID Card) Or you WILL be written up!*


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> All your PT stuff and personal items towels sneakers, etc


No all ur pt stuff stays in locker the black duffel is gonna be with you everyday to keep ur textbooks and notebooks for class


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 24, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> No all ur pt stuff stays in locker the black duffel is gonna be with you everyday to keep ur textbooks and notebooks for class



Gotcha !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 24, 2016)

Ambulance402 said:


> Can we bring a small string bag to hold our stuff in? Or can we only bring the big black bag from quartermaster?



On Monday I am bring a black backpack and Tuesday Mel on the thread said Black duffel is for books and notebook pens etc,


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 24, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Black bag is for your lunch, books, etc (whatever you want to bring to class). NO BACKPACKS. Red bag, keep in your locker.




Matt, Can I bring all my pt & toiletries, towel, sneakers in the black duffel bag on Tuesday  along with my Notebook and pens and leave everything in my locker ?


----------



## emsc (Jul 24, 2016)

Monday I can bring a knapsack though?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> On Monday I am bring a black backpack and Tuesday Mel on the thread said Black duffel is for books and notebook pens etc,


Yes I brought a small backpack for orientation


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Matt, Can I bring all my pt & toiletries, towel, sneakers in the black duffel bag on Tuesday  along with my Notebook and pens and leave everything in my locker ?


Yes whatever u can fit in there snacks, lunch etc anything u need for when you're there. When u get a locker u can put ur pt stuff in and ur ppe bag. You're gonna get a **** load of text books and a giant operating guide


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 24, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Also, don't assume just because the person works at SS that they know what they're doing....it took me 3 trips to get it done correctly.
> 
> Trip 1: she turned me away and told me to find it on their website. WRONG
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I will head to the ss Office tomorrow. Really appreciate your response.  Thanks to all that has responded to my inquiries.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 24, 2016)

tsaponaro81 said:


> Thank you so much. I will head to the ss Office tomorrow. Really appreciate your response.  Thanks to all that has responded to my inquiries.


I had no problems I was in and out in 5 mins I went to the office in s.I on hylan blvd


----------



## Emt94 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello guys I'm going to orientation tomorrow. Do I wear long sleeve or short sleeve because I've gotten a paper on uniform day saying long sleeve but my letter says short sleeve. Also do I wear my FDNY Suit coat?


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 24, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> I had no problems I was in and out in 5 mins I went to the office in s.I on hylan blvd


That's most likely where I'll be going tomorrow. Hopefully it goes as quickly for me.  Thanks


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

Emt94 said:


> Hello guys I'm going to orientation tomorrow. Do I wear long sleeve or short sleeve because I've gotten a paper on uniform day saying long sleeve but my letter says short sleeve. Also do I wear my FDNY Suit coat?



This one is a tough one. We wore long sleeves for my orientation because it was still spring and it was still chilly. Now its going to be 90s so they may want you to wear short. I'd say go with short, but dont get in trouble because of me.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 24, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yes whatever u can fit in there snacks, lunch etc anything u need for when you're there. When u get a locker u can put ur pt stuff in and ur ppe bag. You're gonna get a **** load of text books and a giant operating guide



Do you get a locker on the first day of academy Tuesday ? Asking because I want to bring everything I need in one shot and leave it there, Instead of bringing something everyday.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Matt, Can I bring all my pt & toiletries, towel, sneakers in the black duffel bag on Tuesday  along with my Notebook and pens and leave everything in my locker ?



Im not sure what you are (AM or PM) but, not all of those things are necessary. Bring your pt shirt, pt shorts, running sneakers, socks, DEODORANT. I was in AM class, so we didnt shower before we went home, therefore, i didnt bring a towel or any toiletries. If you need to, bring shaving cream and a razor to shave in the morning. If youre PM, you do PT then shower, then class. 
Snacks is not a necessity, but nice to have. If you didnt bring any food for class, you get a 10/15 minute break at 0830, where there is  a food truck outside and you can buy breakfast and stuff.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Do you get a locker on the first day of academy Tuesday ? Asking because I want to bring everything I need in one shot and leave it there, Instead of bringing something everyday.


Yes, you get a locker first day. Bring a lock. Are you AM or PM


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 24, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Yes, you get a locker first day. Bring a lock. Are you AM or PM



AM and thanks a million brother, you've been spot on with the help and advice.
Congratulations on your graduation. Have you started already at your station yet ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 24, 2016)

Emt94 said:


> Hello guys I'm going to orientation tomorrow. Do I wear long sleeve or short sleeve because I've gotten a paper on uniform day saying long sleeve but my letter says short sleeve. Also do I wear my FDNY Suit coat?



On Friday at Quarter Master they said short sleeve shirt.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> AM and thanks a million brother, you've been spot on with the help and advice.
> Congratulations on your graduation. Have you started already at your station yet ?


Thank you. I worked the day after graduation lol. If you need anymore help/advice pm me. 

Another word of advice, go to the tutoring session before class at 6/630. It's worth it. 

Valedictorian gets to choose their station/division. 

Have fun in the academy. Respect your instructors. And do your best in pt. It shows.


----------



## emsc (Jul 24, 2016)

Knapsack or black duffel bag for orientation tomorrow?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

emsc said:


> Knapsack or black duffel bag for orientation tomorrow?


For orientation, backpack is fine. 
For fort totten, black duffel bag and red bag


----------



## emsc (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 24, 2016)

Good luck to the new class starting tomorrow. Remember, be on time, be early for everything. Make sure your uniform is in check and you look good. Presentation, promptness and respect is the way to get through without any issues.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 24, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> Good luck to the new class starting tomorrow. Remember, be on time, be early for everything. Make sure your uniform is in check and you look good. Presentation, promptness and respect is the way to get through without any issues.



PREACH.


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 25, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Thank you. I worked the day after graduation lol. If you need anymore help/advice pm me.
> 
> Another word of advice, go to the tutoring session before class at 6/630. It's worth it.
> 
> ...


Valedictorian status is based on what? (just trying to be ahead of the game here) is it based on academics or PT, or a combo of both? The station/division I want.. I hear is nearly impossible to get into straight out of the academy.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 25, 2016)

tsaponaro81 said:


> That's most likely where I'll be going tomorrow. Hopefully it goes as quickly for me.  Thanks


Tell the security guy when you walk in what you're there for it shouldn't be more then a few minutes.


tsaponaro81 said:


> Valedictorian status is based on what? (just trying to be ahead of the game here) is it based on academics or PT, or a combo of both? The station/division I want.. I hear is nearly impossible to get into straight out of the academy.


just academics and u can get anywhere you want just have to know the right ppl


----------



## tsaponaro81 (Jul 25, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Tell the security guy when you walk in what you're there for it shouldn't be more then a few minutes.
> 
> just academics and u can get anywhere you want just have to know the right ppl


Academics... Awesome!!! Staten Island would be amazing. But highly unlikely.  Lol I'll cross that bridge later tho. Sounds good.  I actually thought the office opened earlier.  It opens at 9am tho.  Thanks a lot. Again for all the information.


----------



## Str8dope (Jul 25, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I took my PAT in April, intake in May and go this month for my psych, still no medical though.



Same here i have my psych but no medical. they said the scheduling for the medical should be soon.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 25, 2016)

Good luck to everyone at orientation today! I'm so excited for you guys!!! Before you know it you will be graduating and giving the next class loads of advice.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 25, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Good luck to everyone at orientation today! I'm so excited for you guys!!! Before you know it you will be graduating and giving the next class loads of advice.



And then i'll seniority! 
Can't wait to see some of this class for rotations and become a mentor!


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey everyone! I have the medical exam tomorrow and I've read through the notice carefully. It doesn't mention that we have to be fasting. Can we eat before the appointment? Is there full blood work? I'm assuming it's only for immunizations and not sugar, salt, cholesterol etc.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 25, 2016)

Did they say anything about the promo at orientation today ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Jul 25, 2016)

I saw a couple people mention something about bullet proof vests on here. Does FDNY provide EMT's with vests?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 25, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Did they say anything about the promo at orientation today ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Word on the street is that promo is coming out in August.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 25, 2016)

emt117 said:


> I saw a couple people mention something about bullet proof vests on here. Does FDNY provide EMT's with vests?



Yes. We are provided with vests


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok. There's a bill to raise the age so I didn't know if that would delay anything or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 25, 2016)

Ryan815 said:


> Ok. There's a bill to raise the age so I didn't know if that would delay anything or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was interested in that as well. I haven't heard a peep. It was introduced over a month ago and nothing.


----------



## FDHOPEFUL33 (Jul 25, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> I was interested in that as well. I haven't heard a peep. It was introduced over a month ago and nothing.


That's not gonna happen. Filing opens up August. It would have had to have been approved already.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 26, 2016)

FDHOPEFUL33 said:


> That's not gonna happen. Filing opens up August. It would have had to have been approved already.



Rumor has it that it was approved. But it's just a rumor and I don't know how true it is.


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 26, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Rumor has it that it was approved. But it's just a rumor and I don't know how true it is.



This will be part of my laundry list of questions for the QA after my medical today.


----------



## Ryan815 (Jul 26, 2016)

It may have been or in the process of being approved for the OC. I haven't heard anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 26, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Same here i have my psych but no medical. they said the scheduling for the medical should be soon.



Got my medical scheduled for August 12 @ 0645. How the heck does this keep happening? It seems like all my appointments are bright and über early. They say not to drive do to limited parking but if I take the train I most likely would get there about five minutes before hand.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 26, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Got my medical scheduled for August 12 @ 0645. How the heck does this keep happening? It seems like all my appointments are bright and *über *early. They say not to drive do to limited parking but if I take the train I most likely would get there about five minutes before hand.



Skip the train and ummmm....Uber.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 26, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Skip the train and ummmm....Uber.


So do you suggest a parking garage? If I don't take the train I have to be up and on the road by 0400. And yes Uber early, not even bright at that hour here in the mountains!


----------



## emsc (Jul 26, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> So do you suggest a parking garage? If I don't take the train I have to be up and on the road by 0400. And yes Uber early, not even bright at that hour here in the mountains!



I drove everytime I went down to metrotech and always got parking in a garage. I usually used the garage on gold and tillary. I liked them the best


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 26, 2016)

emsc said:


> I drove everytime I went down to metrotech and always got parking in a garage. I usually used the garage on gold and tillary. I liked them the best


Thank you


----------



## SIemt (Jul 27, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> So do you suggest a parking garage? If I don't take the train I have to be up and on the road by 0400. And yes Uber early, not even bright at that hour here in the mountains!


If you drive on, you're risking your car being towed if you don't park in a garage


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 27, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Got my medical scheduled for August 12 @ 0645. How the heck does this keep happening? It seems like all my appointments are bright and über early. They say not to drive do to limited parking but if I take the train I most likely would get there about five minutes before hand.



I mean.... this is for a job.. why wouldn't you expect to be up early


----------



## SIemt (Jul 27, 2016)

Does anybody know how medic classes work in the FDNY? If you get promoted from EMT, is there a choice of AM or PM academy like EMT-B? Or is it just one solid academy like a 9-5 gig?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 27, 2016)

mattchew said:


> I mean.... this is for a job.. why wouldn't you expect to be up early


Amen. we all had the same times for everything thru out the process if 645 is annoying wait till ur getting home at 3am from rotations to be in at 7am lol


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 27, 2016)

ANYONE know What day in october the next EMS CLASS starts ?


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 28, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Thank you


I park at the garage on gold and till art across from the firehouse. It's the best garage with the most reasonable prices. I believe the poster above and I are talking about the same place.


----------



## SIEMTB (Jul 28, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I park at the garage on gold and till art across from the firehouse. It's the best garage with the most reasonable prices. I believe the poster above and I are talking about the same place.


Tillary* sorry


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 28, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> ANYONE know What day in october the next EMS CLASS starts ?



Monday October 31.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 28, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Does anybody know how medic classes work in the FDNY? If you get promoted from EMT, is there a choice of AM or PM academy like EMT-B? Or is it just one solid academy like a 9-5 gig?



All depends on the size of the class.


----------



## Joseph taye (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello, i applyed for exam 7000 and when i go to check the status of my completed exams under the score it still says N/A. I filled out everything what should i do


----------



## emsc (Jul 28, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Hello, i applyed for exam 7000 and when i go to check the status of my completed exams under the score it still says N/A. I filled out everything what should i do


You will get your score in the mail in a couple of months


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 28, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Monday October 31.


Damn .. I Heard it was october 17th ! Just wanna be sure !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 28, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Damn .. I Heard it was october 17th ! Just wanna be sure !


To any guys on here Who weight train and muscle build ! How many times a week should one do pushups pullups and díps ?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2016)

I do not envy the process y'all have to go through one bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 29, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> To any guys on here Who weight train and muscle build ! How many times a week should one do pushups pullups and díps ?



Depends. What kind of training are you doing with weights currently?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 29, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Depends. What kind of training are you doing with weights currently?


Moderate weight lifting .. Slowly working up to the heavy weights ! 4-5 days a week.. currently , but Ive never got a clear answer on how many times a week pullups n díps should be done ! To get the Best benefits


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 29, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Moderate weight lifting .. Slowly working up to the heavy weights ! 4-5 days a week.. currently , but Ive never got a clear answer on how many times a week pullups n díps should be done ! To get the Best benefits



-I've always recommended a programing like starting strength/ strong lifts for beginners and then texas method / 5/3/1 for intermediates when it comes to lifting. If you're not familiar you should google and check them out. Dips I do 2x week, one time with weight and the other just Body weight. Currently I do chin-ups 2x both times with added weight, but the best way I found to get higher chin-up numbers when I was doing 20 of them for the military was to train them almost every day. Don't go to failure but either throughout the day do an easy single set of maybe half your max....or do a single set every day as a finisher, but stop when you know you can do 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jul 29, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> -I've always recommended a programing like starting strength/ strong lifts for beginners and then texas method / 5/3/1 for intermediates when it comes to lifting. If you're not familiar you should google and check them out. Dips I do 2x week, one time with weight and the other just Body weight. Currently I do chin-ups 2x both times with added weight, but the best way I found to get higher chin-up numbers when I was doing 20 of them for the military was to train them almost every day. Don't go to failure but either throughout the day do an easy single set of maybe half your max....or do a single set every day as a finisher, but stop when you know you can do 2 or 3 more.


Im gonna definitely try this ! Thanks bro ! Appreciate it !


----------



## Nsanc123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Exam#6003 list#9xx i had to be put back on the list because i couldnt take the physical as i live in florida and was busy. I called dcas and all that and am on the list again and currently on an outstanding cert. Any tips or any input on when i should expect to be scheduled for phys or possible academy dates


----------



## acoustony (Jul 29, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Exam#6003 list#9xx i had to be put back on the list because i couldnt take the physical as i live in florida and was busy. I called dcas and all that and am on the list again and currently on an outstanding cert. Any tips or any input on when i should expect to be scheduled for phys or possible academy dates


I can't figure out what this outstanding certification is. It could take a few months for you to be called man being that you had to get put back on the list but don't sweat it so far everything has been moving along quickly.


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 30, 2016)

So, the current ball park figure is that they left off at around 14xx on 5003 right? I tried calling CID to ask them directly, but they said they can't disclose that (which I thought was strange, but I wasn't gonna argue). Also, does anyone have an idea how many eligibles are on 5003? 

The only reason I ask is because having a heads up would be nice considering they literally give you anywhere from 0-14 days notice (which is absurdly little time to get affairs in order).


----------



## Sweet Tee (Jul 30, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> So, the current ball park figure is that they left off at around 14xx on 5003 right? I tried calling CID to ask them directly, but they said they can't disclose that (which I thought was strange, but I wasn't gonna argue). Also, does anyone have an idea how many eligibles are on 5003?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because having a heads up would be nice considering they literally give you anywhere from 0-14 days notice (which is absurdly little time to get affairs in order).


I think somewhere around the 1620's for eligibles for 5003


----------



## Davejoseph (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi guys, exam 6003, list number 1175. My "Intake Interview (II)" is scheduled for August 11th,2016. I went to my local security office to obtain a detailed earnings statement however I was advised not to spend the $136 being that my earnings statement is blank. I then called FDNY's candidate investigation division to determine whether or not I should bring in a blank earning statement. I was unable to get a definitive answer which led me here. Is there anyone in the same boat as me who knows how to handle this situation. 

Problem: No history on my earnings statement. 
Question : Should I still obtain a copy for $136. 
Answer: *HELP ME AND THANK YOU. *


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jul 31, 2016)

Davejoseph said:


> Hi guys, exam 6003, list number 1175. My "Intake Interview (II)" is scheduled for August 11th,2016. I went to my local security office to obtain a detailed earnings statement however I was advised not to spend the $136 being that my earnings statement is blank. I then called FDNY's candidate investigation division to determine whether or not I should bring in a blank earning statement. I was unable to get a definitive answer which led me here. Is there anyone in the same boat as me who knows how to handle this situation.
> 
> Problem: No history on my earnings statement.
> Question : Should I still obtain a copy for $136.
> Answer: *HELP ME AND THANK YOU. *



You never worked before?


----------



## Davejoseph (Jul 31, 2016)

mattchew said:


> You never worked before?


Nothing on the books and I was in college for the past two years.


----------



## emsc (Jul 31, 2016)

Davejoseph said:


> Nothing on the books and I was in college for the past two years.


Same here. Still bought it. They still took it and they still wanted to see it to really make sure you didn't have anything on the books


----------



## Davejoseph (Jul 31, 2016)

emsc said:


> Same here. Still bought it. They still took it and they still wanted to see it to really make sure you didn't have anything on the books


Do you think I should print out the free one online ? Wait and see what the investigator says ? Or purchase the official one and be ready the day of ?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 31, 2016)

Davejoseph said:


> Do you think I should print out the free one online ? Wait and see what the investigator says ? Or purchase the official one and be ready the day of ?


Buy the official report, everything should be official.


----------



## emsc (Jul 31, 2016)

Davejoseph said:


> Do you think I should print out the free one online ? Wait and see what the investigator says ? Or purchase the official one and be ready the day of ?


Agree buy the official one


----------



## Davejoseph (Jul 31, 2016)

emsc said:


> Agree buy the official one


Thank you but still looking for anyone else in my position who could advise me.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 31, 2016)

Davejoseph said:


> Thank you but still looking for anyone else in my position who could advise me.


You need the official one they verify off that regardless of how many jobs you've had. There was a guy when I went for my intake right out of hs that had same issue and he needed the official the investigator was pissed u don't wanna piss off ur Investigator and have to come back.


----------



## Davejoseph (Jul 31, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> You need the official one they verify off that regardless of how many jobs you've had. There was a guy when I went for my intake right out of hs that had same issue and he needed the official the investigator was pissed u don't wanna piss off ur Investigator and have to come back.


thank you greatly appreciated


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Jul 31, 2016)

Davejoseph said:


> thank you greatly appreciated


NP better to be safe then sorry, i know its a lot but anything they request always bring u don't wanna be held back for something missing. on the bright side ur packet will be a breeze filling out with no job history lol


----------



## Davejoseph (Jul 31, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> NP better to be safe then sorry, i know its a lot but anything they request always bring u don't wanna be held back for something missing. on the bright side ur packet will be a breeze filling out with no job history lol


yes very true. maybe will cross paths one day.


----------



## USMCTom (Jul 31, 2016)

No news = good news with psych? I was seeing cross-eyed by the end of it


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 31, 2016)

They tell you to buy it on the day of intake. So definitely do it.


----------



## JZHusky (Jul 31, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> No news = good news with psych? I was seeing cross-eyed by the end of it



I hear ya. "I would like the work of a florist" followed immediately by "demons control my thoughts and actions" 

Definitely felt woozy after that. 

And yes. No news is good news. After I did mine I didn't hear anything. I've been told if you get flagged they'll tell you to come in and talk to the doc.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 31, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> No news = good news with psych? I was seeing cross-eyed by the end of it


I think the answers should be yes, no or depends not true or false. And really 567 questions to see if we are fit for the job. 
Who's going for medical August 12?


----------



## SIemt (Jul 31, 2016)

When does your time on the job start? Does the 2yrs for the promotional start when you finish the academy, or when you start the academy?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 1, 2016)

SIemt said:


> When does your time on the job start? Does the 2yrs for the promotional start when you finish the academy, or when you start the academy?



When you get sworn in.  So day one at orientation


----------



## SIemt (Aug 1, 2016)

mattchew said:


> When you get sworn in.  So day one at orientation


Im on track for this coming January Academy so this doesn't apply to me , but my friend will most likely be in an early 2018 class. He will probably be eligible for the promo by the time it comes out I guess than right


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Any expected dates for exam #6003 ?? List# 9xx


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 1, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Im on track for this coming January Academy so this doesn't apply to me , but my friend will most likely be in an early 2018 class. He will probably be eligible for the promo by the time it comes out I guess than right


Which Exam are u ?


----------



## SIemt (Aug 1, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Which Exam are u ?


6003, high list number though


----------



## SIemt (Aug 1, 2016)

ChrisEMT44 said:


> What days are you going in for paperwork and uniforms? I'm going July 18th at noon and July 20th at 11


when did the july academy start


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 1, 2016)

SIemt said:


> 6003, high list number though


 What did you do so far dor 6003, im also on it and number 9xx


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 2, 2016)

SIemt said:


> when did the july academy start


July 25th


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> What did you do so far for 6003, im also on it and number 9xx


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 2, 2016)

I've done my PAT, intake, psych exam and will do my medical next Friday the 12. List number 51x, exam 6003


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 2, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I've done my PAT, intake, psych exam and will do my medical next Friday the 12. List number 51x, exam 6003



Damn im list #9xx and had to reschedule my pat and i think they start it again in september. How many months did it take from the pat to the medical for you? Thanks


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Damn im list #9xx and had to reschedule my pat and i think they start it again in september. How many months did it take from the pat to the medical for you? Thanks


It was about 5 months in between for me ! Between the PAT And the medical !


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> It was about 5 months in between for me ! Between the PAT And the medical !


Woww nice so hopefully i can be in by next year !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Woww nice so hopefully i can be in by next year !


Yeah of course ! Which Exam are you ?


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Yeah of course ! Which Exam are you ?


6003 list #9xx


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 3, 2016)

https://a856-eeexams.nyc.gov/OLEE/oasys/ExamList.aspx

Anyone on the job now that is interested in taking the fire promo, here it is. Filing opened today (even though it's not really working) until 08/23.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Damn im list #9xx and had to reschedule my pat and i think they start it again in september. How many months did it take from the pat to the medical for you? Thanks


Four months from my list number and PAT to my medical.

On a side note does anyone know how long the medical takes?  I'm scheduled for 0645.


----------



## SIemt (Aug 3, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> What did you do so far dor 6003, im also on it and number 9xx


I did my medical last week, just got the paper work from the tests this week


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> 6003 list #9xx


Alright so Yeah ! You're looking at next year ! For sure ! Good Luck


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 3, 2016)

mattchew said:


> https://a856-eeexams.nyc.gov/OLEE/oasys/ExamList.aspx
> 
> Anyone on the job now that is interested in taking the fire promo, here it is. Filing opened today (even though it's not really working) until 08/23.



So....the filing isn't open. Why would they even say anything? LOL


----------



## Stavie670 (Aug 3, 2016)

Exam 6003. List number 33* have done medical psych and pat. I really hoping to get into the next academy.


----------



## SIemt (Aug 3, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Four months from my list number and PAT to my medical.
> 
> On a side note does anyone know how long the medical takes?  I'm scheduled for 0645.


You'll be out around 1


mattchew said:


> https://a856-eeexams.nyc.gov/OLEE/oasys/ExamList.aspx
> 
> Anyone on the job now that is interested in taking the fire promo, here it is. Filing opened today (even though it's not really working) until 08/23.


anxious just thinking about the next promo that ill be eligible for haha


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 3, 2016)

SIemt said:


> You'll be out around 1
> 
> anxious just thinking about the next promo that ill be eligible for haha


Thanks. Do I need to fast for this medical?


----------



## SIEMTB (Aug 3, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Thanks. Do I need to fast for this medical?


No, it's not required but it would be ideal to since a CBC will be conducted.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 3, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Exam 6003. List number 33* have done medical psych and pat. I really hoping to get into the next academy.


Exam 5003 still has more than 400 ppl still waiting.


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 3, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Exam 5003 still has more than 400 ppl still waiting.



Where'd you come up with that figure? They left off at around 14xx where you are. I heard 1620 eligibles were printed.


----------



## Stavie670 (Aug 3, 2016)

Big frank at metro tec said they go through 700 people to get a class of 180. I'm hopeful


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 3, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Big frank at metro tec said they go through 700 people to get a class of 180. I'm hopeful



1. Frank is the ****in man. 

2. 700 is a well inflated figure. 250-500 seems like an accurate estimation pending deferrals, DQs and declinations.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 4, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Where'd you come up with that figure? They left off at around 14xx where you are. I heard 1620 eligibles were printed.


I Heard they LEFT OFF in the 1200's ! Idk now


----------



## SIEMTB (Aug 4, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I Heard they LEFT OFF in the 1200's ! Idk now


They left off in the 1400s but there are also people with lower list numbers who:

1: deferred
2: were not eligible for hire yet due to circumstances such as background, medical etc.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 4, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> They left off in the 1400s but there are also people with lower list numbers who:
> 
> 1: deferred
> 2: were not eligible for hire yet due to circumstances such as background, medical etc.


Gotcha ! Do u happen to know where exactly in the 1400's they left off ? Cause I'm early 1400's n haven't been called yet for the academy !


----------



## emt117 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hoping someone can calrify: I was looking at upcoming exams on the DCAS site and came across "Emergency Medical Specialist Trainee exam number 7014". Does anyone know what this is for? Is it for EMT or is it something separate? I've never seen it before with this title. I copied the link here if you scroll down to apply beginning 11/2/2016 it is under that. 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/misc/yearly_examschedule.pdf


----------



## SIEMTB (Aug 4, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Gotcha ! Do u happen to know where exactly in the 1400's they left off ? Cause I'm early 1400's n haven't been called yet for the academy !


No clue. Sorry bud. That information is very precise and difficult to obtain.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 4, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No clue. Sorry bud. That information is very precise and difficult to obtain.


It's fine ! Thanks anyway !


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Aug 4, 2016)

Any medics get a call off exam #6004?


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 5, 2016)

So, for the 3 parts of the vetting process with the exception of the PAT I'm assuming the golden rule is in effect (no news is good news). I ask because I did my medical last week, received the results for the blood work and urinalysis, but there was nothing saying if I was medically qualified or not.


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 5, 2016)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> Any medics get a call off exam #6004?



Yea, my buddy got the call. August 22nd is orientation.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 5, 2016)

I was supposed to recieve a letter for my pat ending of july as told by fdny. I had to reschedule and they told me that. Anybody in same boat or recieved letter for pat in september?


----------



## lankst1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I applied in June of this year exam #7000.
still no score on the website OAS.
does it really take months just for a score?


----------



## lankst1 (Aug 6, 2016)

sorry for the double post i cant find the edit button but what happens after you get the score? whats the waiting time after that


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 6, 2016)

lankst1 said:


> sorry for the double post i cant find the edit button but what happens after you get the score? whats the waiting time after that


There is no edit button anymore. Once the deadline is reached whatever you have done is locked in. 

Get the hell in shape bro. PT is no joke at all. A lot of us are pushing each other to finish out even though three or four of us should have Code 10'd by now. Run at minimum 2 miles with ease, a lot of calisthenics and core training. You have a long way to go before getting in to the next Class (over 1600 People ahead of you for classes of 180)


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 6, 2016)

lankst1 said:


> I applied in June of this year exam #7000.
> still no score on the website OAS.
> does it really take months just for a score?


Yep ! It does take months ! Long process ! Just gotta be patient n hang in there ! I applied sept 2014  n my PAT was nov 2015 ! Soo that should give u an idea ! Lol


----------



## acoustony (Aug 6, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> There is no edit button anymore. Once the deadline is reached whatever you have done is locked in.
> 
> Get the hell in shape bro. PT is no joke at all. A lot of us are pushing each other to finish out even though three or four of us should have Code 10'd by now. Run at minimum 2 miles with ease, a lot of calisthenics and core training. You have a long way to go before getting in to the next Class (over 1600 People ahead of you for classes of 180)


Hey brother, I've been running every other day to prepare for this. Would you mind clarifying how often you run and is it alway 2 miles? I thought they time you on your 1.5 mile. Thanks my man. Best of luck to you.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 6, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey brother, I've been running every other day to prepare for this. Would you mind clarifying how often you run and is it alway 2 miles? I thought they time you on your 1.5 mile. Thanks my man. Best of luck to you.



Exactly, they START you at a mile and a half, and we run basically every day we do PT (everyday) and the reason I said two miles is so you have somewhat of a head start on everything. Dont just aim for that mile and a half, pass it.


----------



## SIemt (Aug 6, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> So, for the 3 parts of the vetting process with the exception of the PAT I'm assuming the golden rule is in effect (no news is good news). I ask because I did my medical last week, received the results for the blood work and urinalysis, but there was nothing saying if I was medically qualified or not.


Im in the same boat , it didn't say on my letter to come back to metrotech or anything so I'm assuming I'm good im just confused


----------



## acoustony (Aug 6, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Im in the same boat , it didn't say on my letter to come back to metrotech or anything so I'm assuming I'm good im just confused


Hey bro, I called up and they let me know im good to go but I'm assuming your fine or they would've called ya.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 6, 2016)

Whens the next testing for the pat? Im #6003


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 6, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> There is no edit button anymore. Once the deadline is reached whatever you have done is locked in.
> 
> Get the hell in shape bro. PT is no joke at all. A lot of us are pushing each other to finish out even though three or four of us should have Code 10'd by now. Run at minimum 2 miles with ease, a lot of calisthenics and core training. You have a long way to go before getting in to the next Class (over 1600 People ahead of you for classes of 180)




Take this to heart guys and gals,
PT is no joke so if your headed to the next class make sure you get in shape and get ready to handle yours. Your group will not let you falter, but get your butts ready. and study.
So if you feel like your headed in the October 31 class, start running and core train.


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 6, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Take this to heart guys and gals,
> PT is no joke so if your headed to the next class make sure you get in shape and get ready to handle yours. Your group will not let you falter, but get your butts ready. and study.
> So if you feel like your headed in the October 31 class, start running and core train.



It'd be nice to have a clue if I'm headed into October class or not. They're so mysterious with everything.


----------



## SIemt (Aug 6, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> So, for the 3 parts of the vetting process with the exception of the PAT I'm assuming the golden rule is in effect (no news is good news). I ask because I did my medical last week, received the results for the blood work and urinalysis, but there was nothing saying if I was medically qualified or not.


All it said on my letter was that my personal doctor may decide if I need additional blood work given the results of the results. Idk if that means I'm good


acoustony said:


> Hey bro, I called up and they let me know im good to go but I'm assuming your fine or they would've called ya.


what number did you call


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 6, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey brother, I've been running every other day to prepare for this. Would you mind clarifying how often you run and is it alway 2 miles? I thought they time you on your 1.5 mile. Thanks my man. Best of luck to you.



Don't sweat too much with running. Focus on push-ups and planks. You do run everyday. But it's usully varying. Some days you'll be running the 2 miles. Some days 1. A lot of days you'll do pool hill. Which is running up and down a hill about 10 times and doing either, 10 push ups or 25 jumping Jack's every time you get to the top.


----------



## USMCTom (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyone in the 5xx's on 6003 waiting on a medical letter? I took the psych on July 30th, but no med letter yet.


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 7, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Anyone in the 5xx's on 6003 waiting on a medical letter? I took the psych on July 30th, but no med letter yet.



They're not gonna do a medical until you get closer to being hired, because if it goes more than a year after you take it, you have to do it again.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 7, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Anyone in the 5xx's on 6003 waiting on a medical letter? I took the psych on July 30th, but no med letter yet.


Going this Friday for my medical, list number 51x.  Took my psych July 30th.


----------



## NyEMT86 (Aug 9, 2016)

List number 54x for test 6003. Took psych also on July 30th and medical is on the 16th. Probably won't make October 31st academy so maybe Jan/feb?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Aug 9, 2016)

NyEMT86 said:


> List number 54x for test 6003. Took psych also on July 30th and medical is on the 16th. Probably won't make October 31st academy so maybe Jan/feb?


Prob next april 2017. they still have to finish off the last test then will prob reach up too 200's off ur test for January


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 9, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Prob next april 2017. they still have to finish off the last test then will prob reach up too 200's off ur test for January



Wow that seems quite conservative. They're at 1400/1650 right now no? (Obviously there are others with lower numbers who will become eligible / deferred as well). I hope you're not correct, but I suppose considering that you've already gone through this whole process that you'd know better than me.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 9, 2016)

So im exam#6003 #9xx u think id be later next year after april?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 10, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Wow that seems quite conservative. They're at 1400/1650 right now no? (Obviously there are others with lower numbers who will become eligible / deferred as well). I hope you're not correct, but I suppose considering that you've already gone through this whole process that you'd know better than me.


Of course ! Point is, exam 5003 isn't done yet ! Ppl on 6003 have to wait ! Like everyone else !


----------



## SIEMTB (Aug 10, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> So im exam#6003 #9xx u think id be later next year after april?


You're probably looking at the class after April


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi everyone !
Just want to give everyone waiting for the next class of Oct 31, 2016 on test 5003 {and 6003 if called}
a heads up and for your sake as your groups.
Listen and respect your instructors, remember they are teaching you how it is done in the FDNY,
not how you did it working in the privates or where ever you worked,
So respect and not being a smart *** is key...DON'T BE THAT GUY.
Also I know the academy can be a little stressed, but acting like High Schooler's and throwing water in the bathroom while there is an instructor in the stall and then everyone { all 89 probies punished because you couldn't even man up for your antics}...DON'T BE THAT GUY.
Being a part of your team is essential and in the end we are family in the FDNY.
you get quizzed every day so study, brush up on calisthenics, running etc.
if you go in with a failing attitude, then you will.
Clear mind and I want this attitude is key, good luck guys/gals
Oct 31 will be here before you know it.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 12, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Hi everyone !
> Just want to give everyone waiting for the next class of Oct 31, 2016 on test 5003 {and 6003 if called}
> a heads up and for your sake as your groups.
> Listen and respect your instructors, remember they are teaching you how it is done in the FDNY,
> ...



So tour 2 is doing well isn't it?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 12, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> So tour 2 is doing well isn't it?


 
Oh yeah it's doing aces, but today we had the one that thinks he's still in high school act up with water.
and had to do Sun gods thanks to his water games.
But all good besides that.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 12, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Hi everyone !
> Just want to give everyone waiting for the next class of Oct 31, 2016 on test 5003 {and 6003 if called}
> a heads up and for your sake as your groups.
> Listen and respect your instructors, remember they are teaching you how it is done in the FDNY,
> ...


Thank you for the Heads up ! Appreciate it , do you happen to know around which number did they stop around on the LIST numbers BY any chance ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 12, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thank you for the Heads up ! Appreciate it , do you happen to know around which number did they stop around on the LIST numbers BY any chance ?



No sorry that I don't know buddy, but they are saying they left off in the early 1400s and some of the people in the academy now were returns from past classes, They either deferred or failed and came to give it a second shot, They said that usually happens at times.
But stay frosty Oct 31 will be here before you know it.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 12, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> No sorry that I don't know buddy, but they are saying they left off in the early 1400s and some of the people in the academy now were returns from past classes, They either deferred or failed and came to give it a second shot, They said that usually happens at times.
> But stay frosty Oct 31 will be here before you know it.


Thanks man ! This may seem like a dumb question Lol But What does it mean if someone deferred ?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Oh yeah it's doing aces, but today we had the one that thinks he's still in high school act up with water.
> and had to do Sun gods thanks to his water games.
> But all good besides that.


Look it could be worse. You could have this wonderful thing called the pushup platoon. Every night 29 people have to go out before dismissal and do push ups for having their phones on them rather than in their lockers


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 13, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Look it could be worse. You could have this wonderful thing called the pushup platoon. Every night 29 people have to go out before dismissal and do push ups for having their phones on them rather than in their lockers



Wow that sucks, and no thank god everyone in the AM is good with that, Zero on the cells being on their persons.
So far only 2 punishments. One for someone refusing to participate in a skill and the water comedian.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 13, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! This may seem like a dumb question Lol But What does it mean if someone deferred ?



Hey man, sorry I got back to you late on this { No question is dumb when inquiring about things} I needed sleep after this week lol.
Deferred means for example, your number is called and you get the job offer but you don't feel ready and want to " Defer " to the next class. which you can,
So you won't go into Oct 31 class, but you will be called for the next instead.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 13, 2016)

To piggyback on what tech techlife said.. don't be an a hole! Ladies and gentlemen, YOU chose this job. The job didn't choose you. 

I've been on the streets now for about a month and you see a lot of a holes out here. A lot of people who hate the job and it makes your life miserable. 

When talking to patients, have respect and kill them with kindness. Sounds dumb but it's true. Doing so, you'll ease the patient and put everyone else at ease. Don't talk to people like garbage. It looks bad for the department, and especially YOU. 

When you get a job, don't moan and groan. I've seen a lot of that and I've only been on the streets for a month. When a job comes in just accept it, you signed up for it. If you don't like it, resign. Simple as that.


Those in the academy acting up. Quit being a fool. You're a probie (just like me) and you can get dismissed at any time.  Respect your instructors. They're all really chill (for tour 2 at least). If you respect them. They will respect and teach you. 


Good luck to all.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Hey man, sorry I got back to you late on this { No question is dumb when inquiring about things} I needed sleep after this week lol.
> Deferred means for example, your number is called and you get the job offer but you don't feel ready and want to " Defer " to the next class. which you can,
> So you won't go into Oct 31 class, but you will be called for the next instead.


Its fine bro ! No problem ! Thanks a lot ! Appreciate it ! Greatly ! My LIST number is in the early 1400's ! Im over here freaking out .. Lol cause the last few Numbers i Heard they LEFT on around the early 1400's Lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 13, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Its fine bro ! No problem ! Thanks a lot ! Appreciate it ! Greatly ! My LIST number is in the early 1400's ! Im over here freaking out .. Lol cause the last few Numbers i Heard they LEFT on around the early 1400's Lol



Sit tight and just prepare yourself for Oct. like I said before refresh yourself on EMT lessons from when you attended {makes the understanding of the lessons better } if you haven't already work on a bus.
Run, jumping jacks etc.
And just do you brother, respect the instructors, stay away from the ones you see are clowns (you will be hated as they seem to be the causes for punishments)
Study and as I said "Just DO YOU "
and you will be fine.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Aug 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Sit tight and just prepare yourself for Oct. like I said before refresh yourself on EMT lessons from when you attended {makes the understanding of the lessons better } if you haven't already work on a bus.
> Run, jumping jacks etc.
> And just do you brother, respect the instructors, stay away from the ones you see are clowns (you will be hated as they seem to be the causes for punishments)
> Study and as I said "Just DO YOU "
> and you will be fine.


Thanks a lot man ! Really appreciate it ! YOUR words are definitely encouraging ! Thanks again bro ! Will do


----------



## SIemt (Aug 14, 2016)

Any insight on how scheduling rotations during the academy available? Thanks in advance


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Aug 14, 2016)

SIemt said:


> Any insight on how scheduling rotations during the academy available? Thanks in advance


It goes based on your tour of the academy if your tour 2 your rotations will be tour 2 and tour 3 will be tour 3 hours and they try to get you close to home


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 14, 2016)

NyEMT86 said:


> List number 54x for test 6003. Took psych also on July 30th and medical is on the 16th. Probably won't make October 31st academy so maybe Jan/feb?


My list number is 51x and when I inquired about the academy was told Oct, if not than Jan/Feb 2017. I was told it takes them 900 people to fill a class of 180.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 14, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> My list number is 51x and when I inquired about the academy was told Oct, if not than Jan/Feb 2017. I was told it takes them 900 people to fill a class of 180.


Im #6003 list #9xx so i can potentially be in class feb or next after that


----------



## Dot212 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Im #6003 list #9xx so i can potentially be in class feb or next after that


To be honest, I'm list #6x on 6003 and I'm expecting the January class. They told my group to be ready for the last July class, which clearly was not gonna happen. Just some food for thought.


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 15, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> To be honest, I'm list #6x on 6003 and I'm expecting the January class. They told my group to be ready for the last July class, which clearly was not gonna happen. Just some food for thought.



This is why I think we stand a shot at October. They can't be THAT far off in their estimation. I mean cmon.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Aug 15, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Im #6003 list #9xx so i can potentially be in class feb or next after that


nah def not January, they'll probably reach first 200 for January you're looking at July earliest most likely next Oct


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Aug 15, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> To be honest, I'm list #6x on 6003 and I'm expecting the January class. They told my group to be ready for the last July class, which clearly was not gonna happen. Just some food for thought.


Judging how last test went the first 100 or so made January so ur looking at January with a list number of 60. yeah they told our group same thing they're never accurate I was told July as well and we got called april and I had list number low 200's.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 15, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Judging how last test went the first 100 or so made January so ur looking at January with a list number of 60. yeah they told our group same thing they're never accurate I was told July as well and we got called april and I had list number low 200's.


Wow so a year from now


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 15, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> Wow so a year from now


Basically. I waited two years before my call. They were telling us that they were going to have us (high list numbers) in the April class with Mel. That never happened. Now they have almost exhausted the list for 5003. So maybe 2 Or 3 classes for exam 6003 to be exhausted


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 17, 2016)

They also said they have 1200 going for the promotion from EMS to fire.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 17, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> They also said they have 1200 going for the promotion from EMS to fire.


What does that mean


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 17, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> What does that mean


For people who want to go to ems? Good or bad


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 17, 2016)

1200 possible opening in EMS, over time as well


----------



## FDNYEMT (Aug 18, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> For people who want to go to ems? Good or bad



Good and bad. I heard 50% fdny emt have less than 3 years on the job, meaning people a lot of people without experience. 

For you guys trying to get on its good, because they changed the class sizes for the academy from 60 to 80 to 120 to 180. So they will exhaust the list a lot quicker and you'll be able to get on quicker.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Aug 20, 2016)

exam #6003 list#9xx just recieved my physical for september.. How long aprox till im in academy i currently reside in florida . Thank you


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 20, 2016)

Nsanc123 said:


> exam #6003 list#9xx just recieved my physical for september.. How long aprox till im in academy i currently reside in florida . Thank you


It is NOT a quick process where we can give you an answer, they can call 180 people for the academy and only hit the low 100s on your list. Could be anywhere from 2-6 academy classes before you're in.


----------



## emt117 (Aug 21, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea when the next EMT exam will be open for filing?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 21, 2016)

emt117 said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the next EMT exam will be open for filing?


I believe it is opened already


----------



## Jaybone977 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm test 6003 list 3xx i completed everything. I had to re-weigh though but I accomplished making my goal weight. Before my medical my investigator told me that i'll prob wont be getting into the july class but will be looking at october instead. I called them to ask what the next step is since I made my goal weight from 220 to 190 (goal was 192) but i havent herd from them yet.  My friend who is in the July class now says that i should be ready to get into this next academy. I just wanted to know what some other people thought about my current situation. thanks


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 21, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm test 6003 list 3xx i completed everything. I had to re-weigh though but I accomplished making my goal weight. Before my medical my investigator told me that i'll prob wont be getting into the july class but will be looking at october instead. I called them to ask what the next step is since I made my goal weight from 220 to 190 (goal was 192) but i havent herd from them yet.  My friend who is in the July class now says that i should be ready to get into this next academy. I just wanted to know what some other people thought about my current situation. thanks


At this point it is all dependent on how many people they call for the next class. As I stated earlier. They can fill a class just by calling the 180 others ahead of you who take the job. Or they can clear out As far as 500 people to fill the spots. It is all dependent on how many people they can go through. Just sit tight. You're almost there bro


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 22, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> At this point it is all dependent on how many people they call for the next class. As I stated earlier. They can fill a class just by calling the 180 others ahead of you who take the job. Or they can clear out As far as 500 people to fill the spots. It is all dependent on how many people they can go through. Just sit tight. You're almost there bro



This really is the best answer. There's just no way to know. I'm trying to remain optimistic at 16x. But he's right. The possibility exists that they don't even clear 5003.


----------



## emt117 (Aug 22, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> I believe it is opened already



It was opened for July but then it closed. Figures with my luck I get my certification in August. I was hoping someone might know if they will open up the filing again soon.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 22, 2016)

emt117 said:


> It was opened for July but then it closed. Figures with my luck I get my certification in August. I was hoping someone might know if they will open up the filing again soon.


Keep checking


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 22, 2016)

emt117 said:


> It was opened for July but then it closed. Figures with my luck I get my certification in August. I was hoping someone might know if they will open up the filing again soon.


Keep checking. Remember your looking for Emergency Medical Specialist - EMT. Not the trainee one that opens up soon


----------



## bigtimecards (Aug 23, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Keep checking. Remember your looking for Emergency Medical Specialist - EMT. Not the trainee one that opens up soon



Does anyone know what the trainee one is? I haven't been able to find much information on it.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 25, 2016)

bigtimecards said:


> Does anyone know what the trainee one is? I haven't been able to find much information on it.



No clue tbh. However I can tell you that the newest exam for emergency medical specialist - EMT was last month....


----------



## acoustony (Aug 29, 2016)

I know 5003 left off somewhere in the 1400's. Does any one know how many in total on that list? From past history I see they go through about 300-500 people to make one class. So I'm thinking that guys on 6003 up to the 200's might have a realistic chance at October? And from what I understand once your jobs are notified you can expect to be in the next class? Am I on the mark here at all?


----------



## emsc (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah you are. They should get onto list 6003 for the October class


----------



## SIEMTB (Aug 29, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I know 5003 left off somewhere in the 1400's. Does any one know how many in total on that list? From past history I see they go through about 300-500 people to make one class. So I'm thinking that guys on 6003 up to the 200's might have a realistic chance at October? And from what I understand once your jobs are notified you can expect to be in the next class? Am I on the mark here at all?


I would agree. My investigator called me and told me she notified my jobs to send back feedback on my work or something along the lines of that. I'm list number 13X on 6003


----------



## Dot212 (Aug 29, 2016)

Are we allowed to miss any days of the EMS academy? I'm just worried that I may have an interview during that time period and what if I need one day off?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Aug 30, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Are we allowed to miss any days of the EMS academy? I'm just worried that I may have an interview during that time period and what if I need one day off?


Dude. Don't miss any days it's that simple. You're allowed to miss up to 4 sessions (2 days) but you need to make up everything you missed on your own time... If you're worried about holding down two jobs. Don't.... I tried working my retail job at spencers as a supervisor and the academy. **** does not work. Focus on the academy and worry about a second job after


----------



## Dot212 (Aug 30, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Dude. Don't miss any days it's that simple. You're allowed to miss up to 4 sessions (2 days) but you need to make up everything you missed on your own time... If you're worried about holding down two jobs. Don't.... I tried working my retail job at spencers as a supervisor and the academy. **** does not work. Focus on the academy and worry about a second job after



Thanks for the info! It would be a fire department interview if I did have to miss a day.


----------



## acoustony (Aug 30, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I would agree. My investigator called me and told me she notified my jobs to send back feedback on my work or something along the lines of that. I'm list number 13X on 6003


Hey bro. Same here. I forgot to ask my investigator if she would expect us in the next class. Did you have a chance to ask yours when she called?


----------



## USMCTom (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone have experience with getting a 'proposal of disqualification'. Got one for 'failing to report to medical', but I never received a medical letter so I followed the instructions to email requesting reconsideration. Do they give you the benefit of the doubt on these things or are they one strike and you're out?


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 31, 2016)

So this is for you guys in the academy right now: are you currently under a "provisional" appointment to EMT? Or is it a permanent appointment on your first day when you swear in at HQ?




USMCTom said:


> Anyone have experience with getting a 'proposal of disqualification'. Got one for 'failing to report to medical', but I never received a medical letter so I followed the instructions to email requesting reconsideration. Do they give you the benefit of the doubt on these things or are they one strike and you're out?




Same thing happened to me. Call CID and explain what happened. They should give you an email address to contact and then you explain it in writing. Then you should be approved for a new medical.


----------



## Vperez (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello everyone...Can anyone here please explain the process of getting into FDNY EMS...I took Exam 7000 on July 7th but haven't received any letters in the mail or phone calls.  
How long does it take to get a List number?
Do they mail you that information or should I expect to receive a phone call?


----------



## JZHusky (Aug 31, 2016)

Vperez said:


> Hello everyone...Can anyone here please explain the process of getting into FDNY EMS...I took Exam 7000 on July 7th but haven't received any letters in the mail or phone calls.
> How long does it take to get a List number?
> Do they mail you that information or should I expect to receive a phone call?



You'll receive your number by mail in about 5 months.


----------



## emt117 (Sep 1, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Keep checking. Remember your looking for Emergency Medical Specialist - EMT. Not the trainee one that opens up soon



Is it possible that they are renaming it (the exam) as trainee? I've never seen trainee before until this one.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 1, 2016)

emt117 said:


> Is it possible that they are renaming it (the exam) as trainee? I've never seen trainee before until this one.


I don't think so to be honest. If that was the case they would have done it with the last one as well. Just be sure to read the letter that comes with that exam for the info.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 1, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> You'll receive your number by mail in about 5 months.



Depending on your experience will be your list number. If you're fresh out of EMT class or have no experience in the 3 years you've had your card you're given a passing grade just for being an EMT. Now if you have experience, your score gets bumped up.... Now!!!! Depending on your list number, is dependent on how long of a wait you have to getting into the academy. All of us in PES 16-03 have waited two years for our time in the academy (Sept 2014 is when we filed) it is a relatively quick process if you can find things to do in between. Just be patient and you'll be in before you know it the way they breezed through 5003 after Transcare


----------



## emt117 (Sep 1, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> I don't think so to be honest. If that was the case they would have done it with the last one as well. Just be sure to read the letter that comes with that exam for the info.



Thanks man. I can't think of anything else it would be. Who knows, just gotta wait and see.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 1, 2016)

emt117 said:


> Thanks man. I can't think of anything else it would be. Who knows, just gotta wait and see.


Just read before paying anything. Trust me. Use this time to get yourself in shape. Start running a mile a day, planking squats pushups and sit ups. A majority of our excercises so far are core and cardio


----------



## Vperez (Sep 1, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Depending on your experience will be your list number. If you're fresh out of EMT class or have no experience in the 3 years you've had your card you're given a passing grade just for being an EMT. Now if you have experience, your score gets bumped up.... Now!!!! Depending on your list number, is dependent on how long of a wait you have to getting into the academy. All of us in PES 16-03 have waited two years for our time in the academy (Sept 2014 is when we filed) it is a relatively quick process if you can find things to do in between. Just be patient and you'll be in before you know it the way they breezed through 5003 after Transcare



Thanks for the info☺.....I've been a PCT for 19 years and passed my NYS EMT state certification this past April so I am brand new to this field of work.


----------



## Stavie670 (Sep 1, 2016)

Heard they are re-opening the promo in October.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 1, 2016)

Vperez said:


> Thanks for the info☺.....I've been a PCT for 19 years and passed my NYS EMT state certification this past April so I am brand new to this field of work.


No problem. Just remember. Use the time you wait to train your cardio endurance and core endurance and you'll be fine. Oh and if you're obese, start dieting now before you get to your medical, one of my friends had to lose 40 lbs in a month, it's doable but the biggest pain in the ***


----------



## acoustony (Sep 1, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Heard they are re-opening the promo in October.


Where did you hear this bud?


----------



## emt117 (Sep 1, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Just read before paying anything. Trust me. Use this time to get yourself in shape. Start running a mile a day, planking squats pushups and sit ups. A majority of our excercises so far are core and cardio



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mlbfdny (Sep 1, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey bro. Same here. I forgot to ask my investigator if she would expect us in the next class. Did you have a chance to ask yours when she called?


What is your list # acoustony? I'm 250 and have not received any calls from my investigator relating to that. Do all investigators make this call notifying you that your employers will be questioned on your performance? I know my investigator doesn't seem to be the kind of guy to ever call me unless I am missing something lol.


----------



## emsc (Sep 1, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> What is your list # acoustony? I'm 250 and have not received any calls from my investigator relating to that. Do all investigators make this call notifying you that your employers will be questioned on your performance? I know my investigator doesn't seem to be the kind of guy to ever call me unless I am missing something lol.


No not all investigators make this call to you. You will find out you got called when the head investigator calls you and asks if you want the job


----------



## mlbfdny (Sep 1, 2016)

emsc said:


> No not all investigators make this call to you. You will find out you got called when the head investigator calls you and asks if you want the job


Awesome, that's what I figured. Thank you


----------



## Sweet Tee (Sep 1, 2016)

My investigator called me as well to tell she was reaching out to my employer as well. But, im still on exam 5003 in the 1500's.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 1, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> What is your list # acoustony? I'm 250 and have not received any calls from my investigator relating to that. Do all investigators make this call notifying you that your employers will be questioned on your performance? I know my investigator doesn't seem to be the kind of guy to ever call me unless I am missing something lol.


No they don't. I found out my employers got a questionaire about me when my manager didn't know what the hell to do with it so he asked me. If you read back in some of the comments with others questions and concerns they do EXTENSIVE background checks on you. I had to have my mom wrote a notarized statement in regards to a police report I was in from 1995 (the year I was born) and another police report regarding a motor vehicle incident while I was at work. When we say don't hide anything, we mean it. Make sure all your past employers like you basically.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 1, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> What is your list # acoustony? I'm 250 and have not received any calls from my investigator relating to that. Do all investigators make this call notifying you that your employers will be questioned on your performance? I know my investigator doesn't seem to be the kind of guy to ever call me unless I am missing something lol.


Hey man, I'm in the low 100's. This was the first time my investigator called me. It's probably not something every investigator does. My job even notified me and let me know. Do you have an HR department you can contact? Apparently this is the last step and then the next comes the call.


----------



## JZHusky (Sep 3, 2016)

For everyone who is in the academy or already graduated, is your first day at orientation a provisional or permanent appointment? I ask because I'm trying to see if I'm understanding the late filing qualification for the promotion to fire. The next group of trainees should be able to file late through the department if I'm not mistaken as they'll become eligible after the filing period but before the first day of the test.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 3, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> For everyone who is in the academy or already graduated, is your first day at orientation a provisional or permanent appointment? I ask because I'm trying to see if I'm understanding the late filing qualification for the promotion to fire. The next group of trainees should be able to file late through the department if I'm not mistaken as they'll become eligible after the filing period but before the first day of the test.


Are you serious dude? That would be awesome. That's the second time
I heard that. Who told you this ?


----------



## JZHusky (Sep 3, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Are you serious dude? That would be awesome. That's the second time
> I heard that. Who told you this ?



No one told me. It isn't hearsay. Google Exam 7501 under the DCAS archive. Page 4 under special special arrangements: late filing. I asked the JoinFDNY Facebook page about it and they said they don't do late filing, but they cited a different part of the NOE that I wasn't referencing and I didn't want to get into an argument over the Internet and get blacklisted. I've been meaning to call HR or someone at HQ directly to get a firm answer on this, but I figured worst case I'd just ask directly if I was lucky enough to even make into the October 31st orientation. I don't believe I'm mistaken though as its stated in plain written English - no jargon or legalese


----------



## acoustony (Sep 3, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> No one told me. It isn't hearsay. Google Exam 7501 under the DCAS archive. Page 4 under special special arrangements: late filing. I asked the JoinFDNY Facebook page about it and they said they don't do late filing, but they cited a different part of the NOE that I wasn't referencing and I didn't want to get into an argument over the Internet and get blacklisted. I've been meaning to call HR or someone at HQ directly to get a firm answer on this, but I figured worst case I'd just ask directly if I was lucky enough to even make into the October 31st orientation. I don't believe I'm mistaken though as its stated in plain written English - no jargon or legalese


I just read it man, I see what you mean. It looks like we can file. I guess we'll have to see what's good if we make it in October but does that mean filing reopens for us or does that mean we had to apply already?


----------



## JZHusky (Sep 3, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I just read it man, I see what you mean. It looks like we can file. I guess we'll have to see what's good if we make it in October but does that mean filing reopens for us or does that mean we had to apply already?



No only employees can file during the period, and the period doesn't "re-open". We just get to file late through the department if my understanding is correct. No DCAS / online application.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 3, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> No only employees can file during the period, and the period doesn't "re-open". We just get to file late through the department if my understanding is correct. No DCAS / online application.


That would be great man.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 3, 2016)

To all waiting for the next October 31st class just an FYI they still have to deplete the 5003 list and remember some people decided to defer to Oct class, instead of going in July. so just a guess but I would imagine anyone one in the low 100s from 6003 might head to October 31st class.

Remember core train, cardio jumping jacks and push ups. diet if you need to lose a few pounds. be ready for when you do get the call and head to Fort Totten,
Check the cocky nasty I am better than everybody attitude at the door, Respect instructors and your class mates ALL of them.at all times.


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 8, 2016)

This maybe a stupid question but when you apply on dcas do you just list your emt-b cert with the rest of your certs in "licenses and certifications"? Was looking for like its own place or something


----------



## emt117 (Sep 8, 2016)

bigtimecards said:


> This maybe a stupid question but when you apply on dcas do you just list your emt-b cert with the rest of your certs in "licenses and certifications"? Was looking for like its own place or something



I was wondering the same thing too. That's where I put it for mine.


----------



## Robert447 (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anybody know what's the confirmed class size for the October class? Also when do the callings for the academy start going out because I have to at least let my current employer two weeks notice?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Sep 8, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Does anybody know what's the confirmed class size for the October class? Also when do the callings for the academy start going out because I have to at least let my current employer two weeks notice?


Class size is 180 now. They start to call two weeks before up to the night before academy starts.


----------



## Robert447 (Sep 8, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Class size is 180 now. They start to call two weeks before up to the night before academy starts.


 So they could call me with giving my employer only one day's notice if that may be the case?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Sep 9, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> So they could call me with giving my employer only one day's notice if that may be the case?


Yes, that is what I got when I asked about it when I was at my medical.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 11, 2016)

not trying to beat this dead horse but just called DCAS and after checking every week and being on an "outstanding certification" the system actually updated and stated that i'm no longer on an outstanding cert and that the last eligible was list number 13xx for exam 6003. From past entries on the forum I noticed that they tend to call you after your taken off the outstanding cert.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 11, 2016)

acoustony said:


> not trying to beat this dead horse but just called DCAS and after checking every week and being on an "outstanding certification" the system actually updated and stated that i'm no longer on an outstanding cert and that the last eligible was list number 13xx for exam 6003. From past entries on the forum I noticed that they tend to call you after your taken off the outstanding cert.


i dont know what the last eligible bit is about, was looking for some input on that.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Sep 11, 2016)

I just called and I'm "not outstanding" either. Last appointed number was 135x.


----------



## JZHusky (Sep 11, 2016)

Not outstanding also. As for the eligibles printed, that's just how many people are on the list.


----------



## Nsanc123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Im list #9xx exam #6003 taking my physical on the 17th


----------



## acoustony (Sep 11, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Not outstanding also. As for the eligibles printed, that's just how many people are on the list.


So does this have any significance lol do you have a low list number on 6003? I'm trying to figure out how Good our chances are to get in in October.


----------



## JZHusky (Sep 11, 2016)

I've heard mixed opinions on the outstanding / not outstanding. I'm 16x


----------



## Robert447 (Sep 12, 2016)

Where is everyone find the "not outstanding" and "outstanding" status? And after what step do you get this or receive it? Am


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Sep 12, 2016)

Can anyone help me out?  my car was parked at a friends house this weekend and i got a 50 dollar ticket for expired inspection. Im going to get my car inspected tomorrow and pay the ticket wednesday.  Should I let my investigator know or is this not that serious?
Thanks any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Sep 12, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Can anyone help me out?  my car was parked at a friends house this weekend and i got a 50 dollar ticket for expired inspection. Im going to get my car inspected tomorrow and pay the ticket wednesday.  Should I let my investigator know or is this not that serious?
> Thanks any advice will be appreciated.


You're fine they don't care about parking tickets only moving violations


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Sep 12, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> You're fine they don't care about parking tickets only moving violations


Thanks Brother.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone know when they will start the calls for the October Academy? Is the start date really October 31st? I heard October 17th in the past


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Anyone know when they will start the calls for the October Academy? Is the start date really October 31st? I heard October 17th in the past


Yes that is a good question.  I am quite curious and antsy.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 13, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Yes that is a good question.  I am quite curious and antsy.


Same here man. After I caught wind that contacted my current job it got me thinkin that they have start callin soon.


----------



## JZHusky (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm confident that it's October 31 and they'll call two weeks in advance as usual.


----------



## Joeyzee (Sep 13, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> You're fine they don't care about parking tickets only moving violations



I recently was involved in an accident where I rear ended someone however no tickets were issued and insurance will be handling the costs and what not. My investigator is impossible to reach and never returns my phone calls or anything. What should I do?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Sep 14, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> I recently was involved in an accident where I rear ended someone however no tickets were issued and insurance will be handling the costs and what not. My investigator is impossible to reach and never returns my phone calls or anything. What should I do?


I would send an email to your investigator explaining that. Atleast you have it in your records that you reached out to provide information.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 14, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Anyone know when they will start the calls for the October Academy? Is the start date really October 31st? I heard October 17th in the past




Academy is still going on Oct 17,th so that a negative. Next academy starts on Oct 31st right after our academy ends. 
Calls most likely will go out the first week of October. 
Get ready that's almost around the corner.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 14, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Same here man. After I caught wind that contacted my current job it got me thinkin that they have start callin soon.



Calls will go out in the beginning of October.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 14, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Anyone know when they will start the calls for the October Academy? Is the start date really October 31st? I heard October 17th in the past





acoustony said:


> So does this have any significance lol do you have a low list number on 6003? I'm trying to figure out how Good our chances are to get in in October.




Keep in mind that some people have deferred and to the best of my knowledge they stopped calling somewhere in the late 1300s on exam 5003. 
so keep in mind of that, I would take a guess at the 100s on 6003 or 200s.


----------



## njp5178 (Sep 16, 2016)

Quick question, how long should I expect to be at the physical test?


----------



## njp5178 (Sep 16, 2016)

Also is there parking or should I get someone to drop me off?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 16, 2016)

Put FDNY and Parking in the search bar.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 16, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Quick question, how long should I expect to be at the physical test?



PAT test usually last 3 to 4 hours. If you can get dropped off and picked up is what I did when I went.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 17, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Also is there parking or should I get someone to drop me off?



Parking is a bit limited at the Academy, if you can get dropped off and picked up I recommend making the arrangments. It also depends on your list number on when you'll get your PAT call.


----------



## Str8dope (Sep 17, 2016)

What are the odds that i get called for the Oct 31st academy? List:6003 #6XX 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 17, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> What are the odds that i get called for the Oct 31st academy? List:6003 #6XX
> 
> Thanks in advance




Doubt it for Oct academy,  they haven't finished the 5003 list and they are into the last 1300s on that list and that goes into the 1600s. 
So highly doubtful. Just keep your nose clean, work out and keep busy. and perhaps maybe end of January/ February when they have the next class..


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 17, 2016)

I just want to put this out there for all who will be going into the next class in October and future classes.
The academy is training you for your job in the FDNY EMS system, NOT high school.
you will run into people unfortunately who think they are still teens and act like it.
They will get your entire class into punishment TRUST ME, DON'T BE THAT GUY/GIRL.
gossiping and bullying are alive and well with some people in the classes, I have seen it first hand towards some really good people.
DON'T BE THOSE PEOPLE.
You will not like everyone and you will like many. Just go in learn your job to the best of your ability, don't get written up and finish what you came in there to do.
Honestly I am disappointed in what I saw grown a** adults do to others,
The instructors are great and they are there to help you pass, so RESPECT THEM and listen, you will learn.
They are a great group of teachers.
Again go in, learn, work, keep up and do your part and leave the high school drama home.
It's 13 weeks of getting through this and getting stationed where it matters.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Str8dope (Sep 17, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Doubt it for Oct academy,  they haven't finished the 5003 list and they are into the last 1300s on that list and that goes into the 1600s.
> So highly doubtful. Just keep your nose clean, work out and keep busy. and perhaps maybe end of January/ February when they have the next class..




Okay, thank you for the info.


----------



## acoustony (Sep 17, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I just want to put this out there for all who will be going into the next class in October and future classes.
> The academy is training you for your job in the FDNY EMS system, NOT high school.
> you will run into people unfortunately who think they are still teens and act like it.
> They will get your entire class into punishment TRUST ME, DON'T BE THAT GUY/GIRL.
> ...


That's dissapointing to hear man. I feel like On the firefighter side of things those guys are such a close knit band of brothers especially as probies. Emt's should be the same.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 17, 2016)

acoustony said:


> That's dissapointing to hear man. I feel like On the firefighter side of things those guys are such a close knit band of brothers especially as probies. Emt's should be the same.



Sad part is most of the ones acting the fools are the ones who don't care about being EMT's.  They are just there for the promo to fire.
Just go in, do your job, study and learn their techniques and protocols,
Key word here is RESPECT your fellow EMT probies, respect  your instructors, respect everyone, simple as that.
Graduation can't come soon enough.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 17, 2016)

acoustony said:


> That's dissapointing to hear man. I feel like On the firefighter side of things those guys are such a close knit band of brothers especially as probies. Emt's should be the same.


It is disappointing but what can you do about it? Even Bravo Company is super "cliquey." the instructors are amazing people and will work with you 100% of the time unless you're testing. They want you to succeed and graduate. If you get Instructor Troisi as your CIC, he trains you to be better than him, as well as the other instructors. Just don't do anything stupid. Always be there 15-30 minutes early, if you're tour 3 (evening class) get there an hour early and work out a bit. The pt is tough.  

Good luck to all those who get into the October class, it's a lot of work in 13 weeks.


----------



## Anon (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey guys, I applied to exam #7000 and on the site I put my home adress and I can't receive mail there. I sent them a letter for an adress change to a P.O. Box a few weeks back but haven't herd back from them. Was wondering if they email or call you with your number and when they get to it or if they mail this stuff only? How do I make sure the adress change was sucessfull,  should I call them? Or does it take a couple of months for it to get processed? Also not sure if this is the right place to be asking this, my bad if it's not.

Also wondering what exam is the one before mine and if they're calling people from it already? So I can kind of picture how long of a wait there is. I know I just started the process and am already asking stuff like this, sorry haha.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joeyzee (Sep 18, 2016)

Anon said:


> Hey guys, I applied to exam #7000 and on the site I put my home adress and I can't receive mail there. I sent them a letter for an adress change to a P.O. Box a few weeks back but haven't herd back from them. Was wondering if they email or call you with your number and when they get to it or if they mail this stuff only? How do I make sure the adress change was sucessfull,  should I call them? Or does it take a couple of months for it to get processed? Also not sure if this is the right place to be asking this, my bad if it's not.
> 
> Also wondering what exam is the one before mine and if they're calling people from it already? So I can kind of picture how long of a wait there is. I know I just started the process and am already asking stuff like this, sorry haha.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


They still have to finish out 5003 exam then all of 6003.. Can't imagine you getting in for at least another 1.5 years if you're lucky


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 18, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> They still have to finish out 5003 exam then all of 6003.. Can't imagine you getting in for at least another 1.5 years if you're lucky


It's a sad truth


----------



## Doc Logical (Sep 19, 2016)

Does this site have any kinds of heads-up on how to prepare for the EMS Academy academically. I'm unsure of what I'm going to deal with ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 19, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Does this site have any kinds of heads-up on how to prepare for the EMS Academy academically. I'm unsure of what I'm going to deal with ?



Everything you learned when you were at the EMT school and more, everyday you are lectured and given 20 question quiz. 
So paying attention in class and studying the lessons in your books, do that and you will be good.
You will be learning how things work in the FDNY EMS system, protocols etc.


----------



## Doc Logical (Sep 19, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Everything you learned when you were at the EMT school and more, everyday you are lectured and given 20 question quiz.
> So paying attention in class and studying the lessons in your books, do that and you will be good.
> You will be learning how things work in the FDNY EMS system, protocols etc.



We're not gonna have to pay for the books are we ? They're gonna give us that stuff. Anything else ? Tips, hints...


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 19, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> We're not gonna have to pay for the books are we ? They're gonna give us that stuff. Anything else ? Tips, hints...



All of your books are paid for by FDNY, But you must purchase the all black duffle bag at quarter master, you will be hauling all of your books in it ( trust wait til you see the size of the OPS Guide). Purchase a pair of good running shoes for PT.
PT is no joke and just work out til you are called. Cardio and core training.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 19, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> We're not gonna have to pay for the books are we ? They're gonna give us that stuff. Anything else ? Tips, hints...



Picture this. Your ENTIRE "refresher" course is a full EMT course compressed into three weeks with a LOT of material thrown at you. As Techlife said. Study your *** off and you'll do great. Word of advice, take PM class. Instructor Troisi is a great instructor, 100% passing rate on the state for PM class.


----------



## USMCTom (Sep 20, 2016)

In regards to medical...slightly worried about my cholesterol, it was borderline a few years ago and never had it retested....what happens if it's over, auto DQ or allowed to come back in X months?


----------



## Dot212 (Sep 20, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> In regards to medical...slightly worried about my cholesterol, it was borderline a few years ago and never had it retested....what happens if it's over, auto DQ or allowed to come back in X months?



My cholesterol was a little out of the range for my medical, but that's because my good cholesterol is also high. I'm very fit so I'm sure it's congenital and they never had a doctor follow up with me( which the paper says is a possibility if they need to) so they must not have cared that much.


----------



## Doc Logical (Sep 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> All of your books are paid for by FDNY, But you must purchase the all black duffle bag at quarter master, you will be hauling all of your books in it ( trust wait til you see the size of the OPS Guide). Purchase a pair of good running shoes for PT.
> PT is no joke and just work out til you are called. Cardio and core training.


Okay...Okay. Thank you so much for this. 

One more thing, how will you know you have been called would you get mail or would they call you ? 

I hope that duffle bad isn't expensive.


----------



## Doc Logical (Sep 20, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Picture this. Your ENTIRE "refresher" course is a full EMT course compressed into three weeks with a LOT of material thrown at you. As Techlife said. Study your *** off and you'll do great. Word of advice, take PM class. Instructor Troisi is a great instructor, 100% passing rate on the state for PM class.



Wait three weeks ? That's it ? Well, how about that. I have intention of throwing all of me into this. Lol. Oh and we get to choose what kind of classes and the teacher ? 

Dope. Thanks for the heads up on who to look out for.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 20, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Okay...Okay. Thank you so much for this.
> 
> One more thing, how will you know you have been called would you get mail or would they call you ?
> 
> I hope that duffle bad isn't expensive.



They will call you with the offer. and Duffle bag was around 36 and change, ( don't remember exactly but around this number)


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 20, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Wait three weeks ? That's it ? Well, how about that. I have intention of throwing all of me into this. Lol. Oh and we get to choose what kind of classes and the teacher ?
> 
> Dope. Thanks for the heads up on who to look out for.



The academy is 13+ weeks, academics was 4 1/2 weeks exact.. No you don't choose classes, No you don't choose instructors, this isn't high school ( no offense ) you follow the FDNY EMS curriculum as it is set.
IE: They teach you what you need to know and so much more, remember this is a job and they want it done their way.


----------



## Doc Logical (Sep 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> They will call you with the offer. and Duffle bag was around 36 and change, ( don't remember exactly but around this number)



Ohhhh okay. I'm number 1504. My investigator he estimated around October classes. So, I've been doing what I can to prepare.


I figured I'd come back here and just ask and give that a shot since google wasn't bringing the greatest of results.


----------



## Doc Logical (Sep 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> The academy is 13+ weeks, academics was 4 1/2 weeks exact.. No you don't choose classes, No you don't choose instructors, this isn't high school ( no offense ) you follow the FDNY EMS curriculum as it is set.
> IE: They teach you what you need to know and so much more, remember this is a job and they want it done their way.



Okay. Right. So, it sounds like they prepare you as much as possible and as long as you put in the work in your off-time you'll be okay. Sounds straightforward enough.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Sep 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I just want to put this out there for all who will be going into the next class in October and future classes.
> The academy is training you for your job in the FDNY EMS system, NOT high school.
> you will run into people unfortunately who think they are still teens and act like it.
> They will get your entire class into punishment TRUST ME, DON'T BE THAT GUY/GIRL.
> ...


Wow I can't believe that we didn't have any of that in our class and bullying? wtf we all motivated each other


----------



## Joseph taye (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello, i applyed for test 7000 back in july 2016 and have not heard nothing or got anything in the mail does any one know when i should here something?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Sep 23, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Hello, i applyed for test 7000 back in july 2016 and have not heard nothing or got anything in the mail does any one know when i should here something?


usually about 6 months until you get ur list number


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Sep 23, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> Hello, i applyed for test 7000 back in july 2016 and have not heard nothing or got anything in the mail does any one know when i should here something?



6 months minimum to get a list number from ANY civil service exam.... Regardless of where you are applying. Them depending on your list number is when you will get calls for things like your PAT/CPAT (if you have considered fire). Etc. 

Exam #5003
List #11XX
Took Two years to get into the Academy. 


This is just so you have an idea on where we ended up. A few of my classmates are on here in the same boat. Its a quick process if you find something to do in the mean time.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey guys I'm on list 6003 list number 3xx, from reading the forms I don't think I'll make the October class. I think I'll make the January class, or July class. My friend is getting married in June 2017. My concerns are that the bachelor party wants to be away for a couple of days. I'm worried if I'm away I won't get my letter or won't be able to receive my phone call in Jamaica that's where everyone wants to go. Also I'm worried if I do make the October class and I get put on probation would I be able to ask for the days I need off? Or should I opt out of the bachelor party and hope they do something more local. also I'm in the wedding party. So it's important for me to show up to the wedding. Comments and what everyone thinks is greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## emtjw32 (Sep 28, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> Hey guys I'm on list 6003 list number 3xx, from reading the forms I don't think I'll make the October class. I think I'll make the January class, or July class. My friend is getting married in June 2017. My concerns are that the bachelor party wants to be away for a couple of days. I'm worried if I'm away I won't get my letter or won't be able to receive my phone call in Jamaica that's where everyone wants to go. Also I'm worried if I do make the October class and I get put on probation would I be able to ask for the days I need off? Or should I opt out of the bachelor party and hope they do something more local. also I'm in the wedding party. So it's important for me to show up to the wedding. Comments and what everyone thinks is greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks



Sorry I don't have the answer to your question. I'm in a similar situation (bachelor party and wedding) if I were to be selected for this upcoming October class and I have no idea what to do. 

Does anyone know when (around what dates) to potentially expect calls for the upcoming October class?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Sep 28, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> Sorry I don't have the answer to your question. I'm in a similar situation (bachelor party and wedding) if I were to be selected for this upcoming October class and I have no idea what to do.
> 
> Does anyone know when (around what dates) to potentially expect calls for the upcoming October class?


I wasn't thinking the same thing as to when to expect calls


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 28, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I wasn't thinking the same thing as to when to expect calls



I am guessing calls will start going out next week, This class graduates in 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 28, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Of course ! Point is, exam 5003 isn't done yet ! Ppl on 6003 have to wait ! Like everyone else !




Ok brother, Calls should be going out next week sometime, This class has only 3 1/2 weeks til graduation.
So P.T. is not joke if you haven't started get yourself into some cardio and core training.
Good luck


----------



## acoustony (Oct 2, 2016)

Did anyone have an experience where they sent that verification letter over to your current job but didn't end up calling you for the next class?


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 3, 2016)

I know 5003 still has people to be called for the October class, but if the 6003 class can post if they get called and what their number is that'd be great. Just help some of figure out a small idea if when we'd get called lol


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 3, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> I know 5003 still has people to be called for the October class, but if the 6003 class can post if they get called and what their number is that'd be great. Just help some of figure out a small idea if when we'd get called lol


Hey I'm on 6003. List #08x. The said I'll  probably be in the October class after I submit my DMV driving record. They'll call me again next week.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 3, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> I know 5003 still has people to be called for the October class, but if the 6003 class can post if they get called and what their number is that'd be great. Just help some of figure out a small idea if when we'd get called lol


I'm just trying to figure out if we have a chance so I can give my current job a heads up man. If we do get in this month it'd be nice to know soon. Do you have a low list number?


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 3, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if we have a chance so I can give my current job a heads up man. If we do get in this month it'd be nice to know soon. Do you have a low list number?



I'm 6003 12X. I'll post if I get a call


----------



## acoustony (Oct 3, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> I'm 6003 12X. I'll post if I get a call


I'm 10X ,I'll post as well. Hopefully they start this week


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 3, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I'm 10X ,I'll post as well. Hopefully they start this week


Same here Im 148X on 5003. Don't think this week, probably next week.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 3, 2016)

I was called to get some paperwork in asap today. Im sub 100 on 6003


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 3, 2016)

Im on list 6003 #04x. Im hoping to hear something soon. I haven't heard anything since May. Anyone know if no news is good news?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm 13X on list 6003. I'll post as well if I get a call. I know my employer got a phone call from my investigator Wednesday confirming employment and my work ethic.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm 15xx on 5003. Nothing yet as well


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 4, 2016)

Exam 6003. 33X my folder is under review by supervisor.... Is this a good thing or bad thing


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 4, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Exam 6003. 33X my folder is under review by supervisor.... Is this a good thing or bad thing


Usually that's a good thing. That's the last step before they call you


----------



## acoustony (Oct 4, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Exam 6003. 33X my folder is under review by supervisor.... Is this a good thing or bad thing


They called you and told you it was under review or did you call them?


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 4, 2016)

I called them


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 4, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> I called them


So you called and spoke with your investigator?


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yea, she said "I no longer have your folder it's being reviewed by a supervisor"


----------



## acoustony (Oct 4, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Yea, she said "I no longer have your folder it's being reviewed by a supervisor"


That's great, so maybe there assuming they'll reach up to the 300's for this class.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 4, 2016)

acoustony said:


> That's great, so maybe there assuming they'll reach up to the 300's for this class.


My investigator told me last week as well that my folder is under review by a senior investigator and I'm list number 13X on 6003


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 4, 2016)

You all are lucky, my investigator wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 4, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> You all are lucky, my investigator wouldn't say anything.


Same here i cant even get my investigator on the phone lol.  I'm still on the list though.


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 4, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Same here i cant even get my investigator on the phone lol.  I'm still on the list though.



Lol I feel like I might have the same investigator. Damn near impossible to get a hold of them lol


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 5, 2016)

I couldnt get in touch with my investigator and I had paperwork for him so I just let it go. Then out of the blue another investigator called me the other day asking for the paperwork asap so I sent it to her, didnt ask her any questions or anything, just go with the flow guys, it'll happen


----------



## Twonson (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm in the current class. It looks like our class is set to graduate on the 27th. Also, we were told on the day that we were sworn in back on July that the new class would be sworn in on Monday October 31st. Soooo I would expect calls to start going out about two weeks prior to that date. I wish you all the best of luck. Make sure you follow direction, be early, love your squad and look out for each other. It'll all be over before you know it. Have fun and absorb as much as possible.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 6, 2016)

Rumor has it that the next class starts Oct 31, but as he said. Were HOPEFULLY set to graduate on the 27th of this much. After you finish your refresher and get broken up into your squads. You'll get closer with your squad and the rest of the academy will fly right by.... If you're NOT a morning person and you have a choice between 0700-1500 or 1500-2300. Use your common sense and choose the pm course. You will meet a LOT of great instructors along the way who want you to graduate. 

Currently I am in the evening class and it has been one hell of a ride. Instructor Troisi is a great instructor as well as the others we have encountered along the way. You guys in this next class will have a great time.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 6, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> You all are lucky, my investigator wouldn't say anything.


My investigator said that she can't tell me anything either. :/ I asked her if I'm not gonna make the October class should I refresh now. She said that she can't tell me to refresh and can't tell me that I'll be considered for the October class.


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 6, 2016)

Tried to catch up from the last couple pages of posts and whether or not its confirmed I did also hear from an instructor at the academy the next class is October 31st. I see a lot of comments lately are from the 6003 test. That is what Im on as well. It may be a dumb question but what does the X at the end of all your list numbers mean? (ex. 31x, 3x). Having said that I am in the same boat with a lot of you. Spoke back with my investigator in June prior to the July academy and he wasn't much help. Should I be prepared to get a call for the October class; my list number is #92 from the 6003 test.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 7, 2016)

Repete1116 said:


> Tried to catch up from the last couple pages of posts and whether or not its confirmed I did also hear from an instructor at the academy the next class is October 31st. I see a lot of comments lately are from the 6003 test. That is what Im on as well. It may be a dumb question but what does the X at the end of all your list numbers mean? (ex. 31x, 3x). Having said that I am in the same boat with a lot of you. Spoke back with my investigator in June prior to the July academy and he wasn't much help. Should I be prepared to get a call for the October class; my list number is #92 from the 6003 test.



I'm guessing it's because they don't want to say their list number. Like i wrote I'm 3XX. Just following the trend


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> I'm guessing it's because they don't want to say their list number. Like i wrote I'm 3XX. Just following the trend



Oh well guess everyone knows mine. If they don't it's 9X.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 7, 2016)

Repete1116 said:


> Oh well guess everyone knows mine. If they don't it's 9X.


lol I'm 328 since I know yours now you know mine


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyone know if offices are closed on Monday?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 7, 2016)

Putting, for example, 13X is because you can identify who is making the post from typing their full list number since the list was made public online.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 8, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Anyone know if offices are closed on Monday?



Yes they are closed, Call should start on Tuesday


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 8, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Yes they are closed, Call should start on Tuesday



You think so? I was thinking more like the 17th


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> You think so? I was thinking more like the 17th


No they already called me last week. They said I'll get the official call next week.


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 8, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> No they already called me last week. They said I'll get the official call next week.



What's your list number and test you took?


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 8, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> What's your list number and test you took?


List #08x
Exam 6003


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 8, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> List #08x
> Exam 6003


That would explain my phone call early in the week. Im 08x also and I was told I needed to get paperwork in that day. Faxed it and got it squared


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> That would explain my phone call early in the week. Im 08x also and I was told I needed to get paperwork in that day. Faxed it and got it squared


Yup same here, sent in the one thing they needed.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> You think so? I was thinking more like the 17th



No, They will start Tuesday, just wait for it, Next class starts Oct 31st
Do yourself a favor. Go in, listen, study and get it done.
Respect your instructors and all will be smooth.

Good luck


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 8, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Yup same here, sent in the one thing they needed.


Sweet fingers crossed, we probably met at medical or something already


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 8, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Sweet fingers crossed, we probably met at medical or something already


Maybe, see you in the academy hopefully!


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 8, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Maybe, see you in the academy hopefully!



I'm sure we all ran into each other. I just took a job but hearing you guys are listed at 08x, I hope I may be getting a call as well soon.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 9, 2016)

I've been keeping my eye on this whole outstanding cert thing. My file just changed back to outstanding certification from it being not outstanding for the past few weeks. From past examinations I understand this means their about to call you soon. Check the automated system.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 9, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I've been keeping my eye on this whole outstanding cert thing. My file just changed back to outstanding certification from it being not outstanding for the past few weeks. From past examinations I understand this means their about to call you soon. Check the automated system.


lol I was justttt getting ready to write this. You beat me to it


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 9, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I've been keeping my eye on this whole outstanding cert thing. My file just changed back to outstanding certification from it being not outstanding for the past few weeks. From past examinations I understand this means their about to call you soon. Check the automated system.




I don't understand


----------



## acoustony (Oct 9, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> lol I was justttt getting ready to write this. You beat me to it


Haha


----------



## acoustony (Oct 9, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> I don't understand


It's very speculated what this whole outstanding certification thing means. Have you called DCAS through out this whole process Jay?


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 9, 2016)

acoustony said:


> It's very speculated what this whole outstanding certification thing means. Have you called DCAS through out this whole process Jay?


No should I?


----------



## acoustony (Oct 9, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> No should I?


Eh it's pretty unecessary lol if you look at past forums basically the pattern I've seen is when you call DCAS and check the status of your application you start off as outstanding then it moves to not outstanding for a period of time and right when your about to get called it changes back to outstanding.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 9, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Eh it's pretty unecessary lol if you look at past forums basically the pattern I've seen is when you call DCAS and check the status of your application you start off as outstanding then it moves to not outstanding for a period of time and right when your about to get called it changes back to outstanding.


I read into this on other formus for other jobs, you are non outstanding until your paperwork is completed or close to completed then you go on outstanding till everything is reviewed by I belive a supervisor or head investigator then once thats done you either get called or go back on non outstanding until they are ready to call you


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 9, 2016)

You my certification changed from not outstanding on Saturday to Outstanding this morning. I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## USMCTom (Oct 9, 2016)

Got my lab results back, as suspected high cholesterol, or as labeled 'MILD ABNORMALITY'...the packet only says on the doctor eval sheet 'follow up with your personal doctor regarding cholesterol levels'...and another page says that this packet doesn't indicate qualification or disqualification....so does anyone know if I need to do anything else? It doesn't say to give them anything from my doctor or not when I go, and does this sound like a DQ or not?


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I read into this on other formus for other jobs, you are non outstanding until your paperwork is completed or close to completed then you go on outstanding till everything is reviewed by I belive a supervisor or head investigator then once thats done you either get called or go back on non outstanding until they are ready to call you


Kinda makes since because I know i turned in whatever they asked for


USMCTom said:


> Got my lab results back, as suspected high cholesterol, or as labeled 'MILD ABNORMALITY'...the packet only says on the doctor eval sheet 'follow up with your personal doctor regarding cholesterol levels'...and another page says that this packet doesn't indicate qualification or disqualification....so does anyone know if I need to do anything else? It doesn't say to give them anything from my doctor or not when I go, and does this sound like a DQ or not?


yoy should be good. I have a mild abnormality for cholesterol too, and I haven't been told that it's a problem.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 9, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Got my lab results back, as suspected high cholesterol, or as labeled 'MILD ABNORMALITY'...the packet only says on the doctor eval sheet 'follow up with your personal doctor regarding cholesterol levels'...and another page says that this packet doesn't indicate qualification or disqualification....so does anyone know if I need to do anything else? It doesn't say to give them anything from my doctor or not when I go, and does this sound like a DQ or not?


That happened to me too. The night before I ate mad Burger King and crap lol you're ok. Just make sure you make weight.


----------



## USMCTom (Oct 9, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> That happened to me too. The night before I ate mad Burger King and crap lol you're ok. Just make sure you make weight.



Ha thanks, yeah gained some muscle..and fat over this year, but plan to do a ~6 week running program like I did before boot camp to be ready for academy and cut some weight...so you didn't have to bring them any follow on paperwork?


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 9, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Ha thanks, yeah gained some muscle..and fat over this year, but plan to do a ~6 week running program like I did before boot camp to be ready for academy and cut some weight...so you didn't have to bring them any follow on paperwork?



I always brought my paper work with me. Just in case. I did that too. Went from 220 to 190 in 30 days. I did a lot of long distance running. 6-10 miles a day.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 9, 2016)

USMCTom said:


> Got my lab results back, as suspected high cholesterol, or as labeled 'MILD ABNORMALITY'...the packet only says on the doctor eval sheet 'follow up with your personal doctor regarding cholesterol levels'...and another page says that this packet doesn't indicate qualification or disqualification....so does anyone know if I need to do anything else? It doesn't say to give them anything from my doctor or not when I go, and does this sound like a DQ or not?




You're not DQed, they just want you to follow up with your primary Doc and let him know their findings that is all. You are all good. Calls should def be going out Tuesday.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 9, 2016)

To all that get call and start the Academy on the 31st.
Study, listen to your instructors, respect them and each other,
stay away from drama, gossip and just do you.
PT is no joke, but you are not alone your squad will encourage you and support you.
STUDY !!  and you will pass.
Invest in a pair of good running shoes, wash your PT clothes (don't be that guy who thinks running will air out the smell)
Graduation is on Oct 27th and the following Monday the 31st a new academy begins.
Good luck


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> To all that get call and start the Academy on the 31st.
> Study, listen to your instructors, respect them and each other,
> stay away from drama, gossip and just do you.
> PT is no joke, but you are not alone your squad will encourage you and support you.
> ...


Thanks for the tips.
Also, is there anything that needs to be done before the academy like picking gear up or do we start all that on the 31st? I'm coming from out of state so that would help to know.


----------



## Robert447 (Oct 9, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> You my certification changed from not outstanding on Saturday to Outstanding this morning. I'm getting excited!!!


Where do I check on my status being outstanding or not outstanding?  Is there a link or a phone number to call?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 9, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> Also, is there anything that needs to be done before the academy like picking gear up or do we start all that on the 31st? I'm coming from out of state so that would help to know.



Buy a lock for your locker, notebook and when you get to the quarter master buy the black duffle bag to carry your books.
If you are taking the PM class then buy toiletries ( Bodywash, deodorant, towel etc ) Good idea to have a change of clothes ( in case of emergency) 
Running shoes, to leave in your locker ( always be prepared for PT, You not being prepared your whole group gets punished)


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 10, 2016)

Here's  big question. For those who are lucky enough to pick AM or PM tour...which one do all recommend..? What are some of the pros and cons for morning and night class?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 10, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> Here's  big question. For those who are lucky enough to pick AM or PM tour...which one do all recommend..? What are some of the pros and cons for morning and night class?



IF YOU HAVE A CHOICE;
If you are a morning person then I suggest AM, I am and enjoyed getting home while the sun was still out and enough time to study, still get enough sleep. Also depending where you live, I live in Staten island and the commute was easy in the early morning. (zero traffic at 5am), no problems with parking in the academy lot.
Get there for 6AM and trust me take that study group at 6, it helps a great deal.
Pros for me: AM class, PT is last and you leave for home right after, easy parking.
Cons for me: you have to be a morning person and get there by 6AM


If you are a night person then give yourself enough time to get there at 2 pm for the study group and find parking.
remember you get out at 11 pm and ? time getting home. so you are up early to study and then leave for the academy.
everyone is different so chose what is convenient for you.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 10, 2016)

.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 10, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Where do I check on my status being outstanding or not outstanding?  Is there a link or a phone number to call?


212-669-1357

Listen to the instructions on the automated system.


----------



## jb12780 (Oct 10, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> 212-669-1357
> 
> Listen to the instructions on the automated system.



Just called myself. 6xx on 6003. Outstanding certification. No idea what it was prior as it was my 1st time calling.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 11, 2016)

jb12780 said:


> Just called myself. 6xx on 6003. Outstanding certification. No idea what it was prior as it was my 1st time calling.


IF and that's a big if, the whole outstanding, not outstanding scenario has any merit, you were probably always outstanding since your file hasn't been reviewed by a supervisor being that they're only expected/projected to reach into the top 200 or so on 6003 for this class, if they even reach in at all.


----------



## jb12780 (Oct 11, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> IF and that's a big if, the whole outstanding, not outstanding scenario has any merit, you were probably always outstanding since your file hasn't been reviewed by a supervisor being that they're only expected/projected to reach into the top 200 or so on 6003 for this class, if they even reach in at all.


You're probably right. Like I said I had no clue what it was prior.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## acoustony (Oct 11, 2016)

Alright fellas keep us posted today if any one gets a call


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 11, 2016)

So no one really knows what the "outstanding and not outstanding means?"  I called about a month ago and was "not outstanding" and now I'm "outstanding"


----------



## acoustony (Oct 11, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> So no one really knows what the "outstanding and not outstanding means?"  I called about a month ago and was "not outstanding" and now I'm "outstanding"


What's your list number?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 11, 2016)

acoustony said:


> What's your list number?


51x


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 11, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> So no one really knows what the "outstanding and not outstanding means?"  I called about a month ago and was "not outstanding" and now I'm "outstanding"


I posted what It means


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 11, 2016)

do we know what number they got up to for the last test


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 11, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> do we know what number they got up to for the last test


Somewhere in the 1400s


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Somewhere in the 1400s



I don't know the total number of eligibles for exam 5003. They announced 1,359 eligibles for exam list 6003.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 11, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> I don't know the total number of eligibles for exam 5003. They announced 1,359 eligibles for exam list 6003.


I think 1618 for 5003


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 11, 2016)

The 5003 guys should start hearing calls soon I guess but it seems like theyve been silent recently. Spooky


----------



## centrals (Oct 11, 2016)

16x on 6003. Called my investigator this morning, she said my folder was pulled for consideration but she doesn't know when they'll make calls or if they'll reach my list number. Sit tight was her advice. 

id need about 360 people to be called to be reached..seems somewhat reasonable for a class of 180. 2:1 ratio. 

We'll see. I'll let everyone know if I hear anything.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 11, 2016)

centrals said:


> 16x on 6003. Called my investigator this morning, she said my folder was pulled for consideration but she doesn't know when they'll make calls or if they'll reach my list number. Sit tight was her advice.
> 
> id need about 360 people to be called to be reached..seems somewhat reasonable for a class of 180. 2:1 ratio.
> 
> We'll see. I'll let everyone know if I hear anything.



I feel like they're going to get up to the 200's on 6003 judging by prior classes


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm number 23x on list 6003







...


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 11, 2016)

Is there a good chance? **


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 12, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> Here's  big question. For those who are lucky enough to pick AM or PM tour...which one do all recommend..? What are some of the pros and cons for morning and night class?





TheTechLife said:


> IF YOU HAVE A CHOICE;
> If you are a morning person then I suggest AM, I am and enjoyed getting home while the sun was still out and enough time to study, still get enough sleep. Also depending where you live, I live in Staten island and the commute was easy in the early morning. (zero traffic at 5am), no problems with parking in the academy lot.
> Get there for 6AM and trust me take that study group at 6, it helps a great deal.
> Pros for me: AM class, PT is last and you leave for home right after, easy parking.
> ...


He couldn't have worded that any better. If you're a morning person. Do the t2 class (AM). If you're a night owl like myself. Do the PM Class. Pros and Cons are about the same. Minus the PT. You do that first thing. Then class..... As a recovery, invest in some whey protein and a decent size blender bottle..... Also I highly recommend picking up a pair of Air Max 2016s (or 2017s when they decide to drop). For the kind of running you do they are a decent shoe for even and uneven terrain. Lightweight yet durable.
And as he said also, those study groups are a HUGE help.


----------



## centrals (Oct 12, 2016)

Does your investigator have any say in whether or not you get selected or DQd or is it entirely up to the head investigator?

I ask because I've been through this process before and had a terrible experience with an investigator. She never even gave me the opportunity to update my paperwork, the intake was the only time her and I ever spoke. 3 classes came and went and I got a letter stating I was considered and not selected to three separate vacancies and therefore no longer eligible. 

This time around has been a 180 degree turn. New investigator, prompt reply to emails, always answers phone, up front with me, allowed me to add documents to my folder as late as last week. 

I'm not very optimistic but her demeanor kind of drew me back in, so I'm hoping she does have some sort of role in the decision making process. 

Anyway, best of luck to you all whenever the calls begin.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 12, 2016)

centrals said:


> Does your investigator have any say in whether or not you get selected or DQd or is it entirely up to the head investigator?
> 
> I ask because I've been through this process before and had a terrible experience with an investigator. She never even gave me the opportunity to update my paperwork, the intake was the only time her and I ever spoke. 3 classes came and went and I got a letter stating I was considered and not selected to three separate vacancies and therefore no longer eligible.
> 
> ...



Pm me


----------



## centrals (Oct 12, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Pm me




I don't know how lol 
Message me and I'll reply


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Pm me


I would like to know too


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jaybone977 said:


> I would like to know too


I know right...that's a pretty big bombshell to drop on a forum of candidates with their potential future career in the hands of these investigators, perhaps the same investigator that mishandled the paperwork, without elaborating...The phone lines will be tied up at metrotech with everyone on this forum calling to make sure they don't have the same investigator that centrals had (but who are we kidding, they don't answer their phones)


----------



## Jaybone977 (Oct 12, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> I know right...that's a pretty big bombshell to drop on a forum of candidates with their potential future career in the hands of these investigators, perhaps the same investigator that mishandled the paperwork, without elaborating...The phone lines will be tied up at metrotech with everyone on this forum calling to make sure they don't have the same investigator that centrals had (but who are we kidding, they don't answer their phones)


lol seriously my investigator seemed pretty good with all my ****. I have a dwi on my driving record from when I was 23 now I'm 25 she understood that people make mistakes she said she seemed really ok with it. She's like I get it sometimes you have a couple of cocktails after a wedding and you drive home a little buzzed then get pulled over


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm fairly confident that your investigators job is exclusively to complete the background check portion of your file. Nothing more. An EMS officer will review the folders for appointment. It's their call.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 12, 2016)

centrals said:


> I don't know how lol
> Message me and I'll reply



I actually dont know how to either


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 12, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> I'm fairly confident that your investigators job is exclusively to complete the background check portion of your file. Nothing more. An EMS officer will review the folders for appointment. It's their call.



Incorrect


----------



## centrals (Oct 12, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> I actually dont know how to either




Kasparaitisnyr@aol.com 

Email me jimazz


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 12, 2016)

To those on exam 6003 do yourselves a favor and go back quite a few pages on this forum and you will have many answers to alot of what you are asking.
and you will see these questions have been asked a million times before lol.
your worse enemy is your guessing which is usually wrong until you hear from your investigators, No news is at times good news. If you are missing anything they will call you for it. if you have been DQed you will be notified and given the reason/reasons why.
a lot of the 5003 and 6003 guys still waiting that are quiet probably know the answers from reading here already ( hence the silence, they are just waiting).
Not everyone on the 5003 list is on this forum some don't even know it exist.
Remember your investigator is also the investigators for several hundred others as well, now ask yourself, would you want someone calling you every five minutes ( different people mind you, but with the same questions).
Just an FYI don't piss off your investigator, if you have a serious question, they have e mails try that way, with a pleasant, "I know you are busy, but if you can respond to my question, at your convenience, it would be appreciated"
Remember catch more fly's with sugar than with vinegar.
Again good luck to all.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 12, 2016)

centrals said:


> Kasparaitisnyr@aol.com
> 
> Email me jimazz


Sent


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 12, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Incorrect



Very well written and thought out point. Thank you for informing us all.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 12, 2016)

Still can't believe no one has gotten a call yet. That 2 week mark is rapidly approaching.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 12, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Very well written and thought out point. Thank you for informing us all.



You got it


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 12, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Still can't believe no one has gotten a call yet. That 2 week mark is rapidly approaching.


No one on this forum has gotten a call/hasn't reported it yet. I'm sure there have been calls because the vast majority of eligibles on 5003/6003 are not on this forum.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 12, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> He couldn't have worded that any better. If you're a morning person. Do the t2 class (AM). If you're a night owl like myself. Do the PM Class. Pros and Cons are about the same. Minus the PT. You do that first thing. Then class..... As a recovery, invest in some whey protein and a decent size blender bottle..... Also I highly recommend picking up a pair of Air Max 2016s (or 2017s when they decide to drop). For the kind of running you do they are a decent shoe for even and uneven terrain. Lightweight yet durable.
> And as he said also, those study groups are a HUGE help.


How many times ARE you allowed to be absent in the academy ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 12, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> How many times ARE you allowed to be absent in the academy ?


You're not really allowed too unless an immediate family passes away and you have proper documentation for that. No one in my class missed a day they can accommodate a tour change if u needed it though, doing tour 2 instead of tour 3 and vice versa


----------



## acoustony (Oct 12, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> How many times ARE you allowed to be absent in the academy ?


Hey man did you get the call yet? I'm trying to figure out if they started on the rest of 5003 yet


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 12, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey man did you get the call yet? I'm trying to figure out if they started on the rest of 5003 yet


Good question. I'm in the early 1500s and haven't heard anything. It would be good to know


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 13, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> How many times ARE you allowed to be absent in the academy ?



With legitimate reasoning you are allowed to miss up to four sessions (2 days). However it is not recommended at all..... If you can't make your shift, you let your squad leader know or one of the DIs and they will make the accomodations for you to show up earlier. It's the same in regards to latenesses..... I've never missed a session, but showed up late once recently for something out of my control. (tire blew out while I was in my way to the academy)


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 13, 2016)

If my memory serves me correctly I remember calls starting on fridays in at least 2 occasions, could be wrong but I think I remember that


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

I just got the call!!!!!! 
Exam #5003
List # 149x
I still had a choice of shift.  I choose the PM class.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 13, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> I just got the call!!!!!!
> Exam #5003
> List # 149x
> I still had a choice of shift.  I choose the PM class.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> I just got the call!!!!!!
> Exam #5003
> List # 149x
> I still had a choice of shift.  I choose the PM class.


Congrats!!! I'll keep my phone near. I'm not too far from you


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats!  Damn I was skipped lol exam 5003 #148X.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Congrats!  Damn I was skipped lol exam 5003 #148X.


 
You'll get the call soon. Don't worry.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Congrats!!! I'll keep my phone near. I'm not too far from you



And also have a pen and paper to copy the times and dates.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> . Thanks. And also have a pen and paper with you to write down the times and dates.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry I send so many messages, I'm new to this and I'm just getting the hang of this.


----------



## centrals (Oct 13, 2016)

Slow day on here for the first day of calls


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 13, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> I just got the call!!!!!!
> Exam #5003
> List # 149x
> I still had a choice of shift.  I choose the PM class.





centrals said:


> Slow day on here for the first day of calls




Not the first day of calls, I know of a few others not on this forum that have gotten the calls.
remember not everyone is on this forum.
It's like a flood gates open here when the ones who got the call will def post . Hang tight.


----------



## centrals (Oct 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Not the first day of calls, I know of a few others not on this forum that have gotten the calls.
> remember not everyone is on this forum.
> It's like a flood gates open here when the ones who got the call will def post . Hang tight.




Gotcha. So what do you think, how deep into 6003 will they get? Best guess


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 13, 2016)

centrals said:


> Gotcha. So what do you think, how deep into 6003 will they get? Best guess


Maybe 99


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 13, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> With legitimate reasoning you are allowed to miss up to four sessions (2 days). However it is not recommended at all..... If you can't make your shift, you let your squad leader know or one of the DIs and they will make the accomodations for you to show up earlier. It's the same in regards to latenesses..... I've never missed a session, but showed up late once recently for something out of my control. (tire blew out while I was in my way to the academy)


I JUST GOT THE CALLLL !!!!!!!!! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BABY !!! MY MIND IS RACING RIGHT NOW ! LOL


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 13, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I JUST GOT THE CALLLL !!!!!!!!! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BABY !!! MY MIND IS RACING RIGHT NOW ! LOL



test and list #???


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 13, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Maybe 99


I'm 9x on list 6003. Going to be tight.


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> test and list #???


Never mind, I searched the forum. Found that you are early 1400's.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm still thinking they'll get up to the 200's. It looks like between 300-500 calls go
Out for every class


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Never mind, I searched the forum. Found that you are early 1400's.


Yeah ... Early 1400's !


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

I got the call!!!!! 5003 #152x


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

There's a lot of information they give you so make sure you have a pen and paper


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 13, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I'm still thinking they'll get up to the 200's. It looks like between 300-500 calls go
> Out for every class


Love the optimism


----------



## centrals (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I got the call!!!!! 5003 #152x




Did you have the am/pm choice?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

centrals said:


> Did you have the am/pm choice?


Yea I chose the AM


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 13, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I JUST GOT THE CALLLL !!!!!!!!! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BABY !!! MY MIND IS RACING RIGHT NOW ! LOL



Told ya Buddy ! 
Congrats and make sure you DO NOT miss a class ok ?What time did you pick ? 
Good luck !


----------



## acoustony (Oct 13, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> Love the optimism


Lol they're almost at 6003 . I can smell it.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I got the call!!!!! 5003 #152x



Congrats Sweet Tee


----------



## centrals (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Yea I chose the AM




Good for you, congrats!


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Told ya Buddy !
> Congrats and make sure you DO NOT miss a class ok ?What time did you pick ?
> Good luck !


Thanks soooo much bro ! U did ! Appreciate it greatly brother ! I picked A.M CLASS ! So i can LEAVE while the sun is still out ! Haha


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 13, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks soooo much bro ! U did ! Appreciate it greatly brother ! I picked A.M CLASS ! So i can LEAVE while the sun is still out ! Haha



Trust me man, you won't regret it haha, Make sure you do you brother.
key word just respect the instructors and focus on your goal.
get there for the 6 am study group IT WILL HELP YOU brother.
Good luck and any question just hit me up.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Congrats Sweet Tee


Thank you!!!


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm among those who have been chosen. GTC. (Got that call)


----------



## acoustony (Oct 13, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> I'm among those who have been chosen. GTC. (Got that call)


Number ?


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 13, 2016)

Damn... why would they skip that far foward..  still 148X on 5003.  Guess i should call my investigator


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 13, 2016)

For those who have received the call already, what are some of the things they asked you? Heard they ask you a few questions?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> I'm among those who have been chosen. GTC. (Got that call)


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> For those who have received the call already, what are some of the things they asked you? Heard they ask you a few questions?



They ask if anything has changed since you last met with your investigator.  Like change of address, any accidents, and they ask if you are currently still employed at the job you mentioned.


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 13, 2016)

So if I got in a recent accident where I rear ended someone, I should tell them. Will I be disqualified? Also my job I worked at when I met my investigator I was full time and now I'm part time with a new full time job, that's not bad is it..?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> So if I got in a recent accident where I rear ended someone, I should tell them. Will I be disqualified? Also my job I worked at when I met my investigator I was full time and now I'm part time with a new full time job, that's not bad is it..?


They need to know every job you've worked at so yes they would have needed to know if you got a new job and as far as rear ending someone yes they would need to know that too


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 13, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> I'm among those who have been chosen. GTC. (Got that call)


 Congrats and what list #???


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 13, 2016)

Will I get disqualified though for my accident?


Sweet Tee said:


> They need to know every job you've worked at so yes they would have needed to know if you got a new job and as far as rear ending someone yes they would need to know that too


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 13, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> Will I get disqualified though for my accident?



When I was there I was told you can only have 6 pts (i think 6pts) on your license anymore than that and you dq. I think thats why they want to keep tabs on your driving. I think you should just call up and tell them. I doubt it will dq you and its better to tell them now instead of when they ask but thats just my opinion. Good luck


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 13, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> When I was there I was told you can only have 6 pts (i think 6pts) on your license anymore than that and you dq. I think thats why they want to keep tabs on your driving. I think you should just call up and tell them. I doubt it will dq you and its better to tell them now instead of when they ask but thats just my opinion. Good luck



Thank you! I have 0 pts on my liscense and the accident was gone thru insurance company and police made a report just for the other persons record to have. I tried calling and I've left multiple voicemails and my investigator hasn't gotten back to me. I tried to email her in beginning of the summer when I get a new job and she never emailed me back either. I think since I have no points, I'll wait it out considering I'm 23x on 60!! Thank you for info


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 13, 2016)

Disclose everything. Can't stress that enough.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 13, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Congrats and what list #???





acoustony said:


> Number ?



1540


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 13, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> For those who have received the call already, what are some of the things they asked you? Heard they ask you a few questions?



They tell you what the other poster told you. They offer you the position.

Then they tell you what to expect, asking you what time you would like for classes (of those available, I'm sure) and what time you would like to show out for the "prove you can work in this country" day and the "Welcome to the FDNY academy" day.

Also that you will get mail covering EVERYTHING that was covered in the phone call.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 13, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> They tell you what the other poster told you. They offer you the position.
> 
> Then they tell you what to expect, asking you what time you would like for classes (of those available, I'm sure) and what time you would like to show out for the "prove you can work in this country" day and the "Welcome to the FDNY academy" day.
> 
> Also that you will get mail covering EVERYTHING that was covered in the phone call.


Hey man do you how many total number of eligibles on 5003?


----------



## centrals (Oct 13, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey man do you how many total number of eligibles on 5003?



Around 1620 I believe


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> Thank you! I have 0 pts on my liscense and the accident was gone thru insurance company and police made a report just for the other persons record to have. I tried calling and I've left multiple voicemails and my investigator hasn't gotten back to me. I tried to email her in beginning of the summer when I get a new job and she never emailed me back either. I think since I have no points, I'll wait it out considering I'm 23x on 60!! Thank you for info


Just keep record of all the emails you sent to cover yourself. You've tried to reach out so u should be fine. But like he said keep trying. It's better you tell them than for them to find out.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 13, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey man do you how many total number of eligibles on 5003?



I have no idea.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone on 5003 can call the automated # and find out the amount of eligibles


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 13, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Hey man do you how many total number of eligibles on 5003?


1618


----------



## acoustony (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> 1618


That's rough so another 100 or so until they reach 6003


----------



## centrals (Oct 13, 2016)

acoustony said:


> That's rough so another 100 or so until they reach 6003



I was hoping they'd blow right through the end of 5003 but that doesn't look like it's the case. But I guess we'll see, I'm just feeling a little less confident. They'd need to call another 240 people for me to get the call


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 13, 2016)

centrals said:


> I was hoping they'd blow right through the end of 5003 but that doesn't look like it's the case. But I guess we'll see, I'm just feeling a little less confident. They'd need to call another 240 people for me to get the call


Yeah I feel the same way. I thought people at the end of 5003 would've moved on or found other work after waiting for 2 years but it seems like they could fill this class without any 6003


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 13, 2016)

centrals said:


> I was hoping they'd blow right through the end of 5003 but that doesn't look like it's the case. But I guess we'll see, I'm just feeling a little less confident. They'd need to call another 240 people for me to get the call




You also have to take into consideration that there are people who have deferred from prior classes, or have failed and have been given the opportunity to try again in this class. If they do reach 6003 exam, I would think probably hit 200 if that. give or take. with a possible new class at the end of January 2017


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 13, 2016)

Does anyone know why they skip over people or is it just random?


----------



## JohnB151 (Oct 13, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> They tell you what the other poster told you. They offer you the position.
> 
> Then they tell you what to expect, asking you what time you would like for classes (of those available, I'm sure) and what time you would like to show out for the "prove you can work in this country" day and the "Welcome to the FDNY academy" day.
> 
> Also that you will get mail covering EVERYTHING that was covered in the phone call.


I got the call today also! Was told i will receive a packet with info for things to bring to orientation. However uniforms is prior to that


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 13, 2016)

JohnB151 said:


> I got the call today also! Was told i will receive a packet with info for things to bring to orientation. However uniforms is prior to that


Congrats! What your list #?


----------



## Nick925 (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone hear anything back today?


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> Anyone hear anything back today?


Nope I got skipped over. So antsy right now lol.


----------



## Nick925 (Oct 14, 2016)

Did you talk to your investigator?


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> Did you talk to your investigator?


No  its hard to get them on the phone.  Is that a bad sign I wasn't called yet?


----------



## Nick925 (Oct 14, 2016)

I know that it's always hard getting them on the phine, the best thing to do is email. But honestly I'm not sure what it means to et skipped but don't worry about it until theirs something to worry about they are still calling people, ad once you get in touch with your investigator hopefully they will have some info, take it one step at a time


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> I know that it's always hard getting them on the phine, the best thing to do is email. But honestly I'm not sure what it means to et skipped but don't worry about it until theirs something to worry about they are still calling people, ad once you get in touch with your investigator hopefully they will have some info, take it one step at a time


Yeah I'm going to try and email them.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> No  its hard to get them on the phone.  Is that a bad sign I wasn't called yet?



Doesn't hurt to E mail them and ask, like I said before E mail them if there is any reason you are being withheld from possibly attending this Oct, 31st, " a response would be immensely appreciated "
It is already Friday so you have a couple of days of next week til they are filled up.
Good luck


----------



## Nick925 (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Doesn't hurt to E mail them and ask, like I said before E mail them if there is any reason you are being withheld from possibly attending this Oct, 31st, " a response would be immensely appreciated "
> It is already Friday so you have a couple of days of next week til they are filled up.
> Good luck


What's your list number? And your on 5003 right


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> What's your list number? And your on 5003 right


Im # 148X on 5003.


----------



## Nick925 (Oct 14, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Im # 148X on 5003.


They are only on 148 on that list???


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> They are only on 148 on that list???


Nah, people put an x for their final digit on here. For instance im 8x on 6003. Hes in the 1480s of his test so 148x


----------



## Nick925 (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope they start hiring off 6003 I hope to get in the October class


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

YAAYYYYY I GOT MY CALL!!!! paperwork oct 24. Quartermaster oct 26 and orientation oct 31!!!! Wooohooo.  Picked PM class!!!


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 14, 2016)

Wonder how many from 6003 will get called?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 14, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> YAAYYYYY I GOT MY CALL!!!! paperwork oct 24. Quartermaster oct 26 and orientation oct 31!!!! Wooohooo.  Picked PM class!!!



I'm going to Quartermaster on the 26th also!!


----------



## Robert447 (Oct 14, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> YAAYYYYY I GOT MY CALL!!!! paperwork oct 24. Quartermaster oct 26 and orientation oct 31!!!! Wooohooo.  Picked PM class!!!


Exam number and list number?


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 14, 2016)

Those who get called can you please post your list number when called? Thanks


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick925 said:


> What's your list number? And your on 5003 right



I graduate on the 27th of Oct Exam 5003


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> Exam number and list number?


 List # 1545 on exam 5003


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I'm going to Quartermaster on the 26th also!!


I am going at 0800 hours. Earlier the better.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

What to expect from your fittings at The Quarter Master.

_*5 Dark blue button up shirts
6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
2 light blue shirts ( short sleeved )
1 light blue shirt ( long sleeved )
5 black work pants
1 Pair of Duty boots
1 Class A Pants
1 Class A Jacket
1 Rain Coat
*1 Work Sweatshirt ([the one where you zip up from the chest up])*
1 BI Jacket
Duty Boots
Class A boots
Bunker Gear (pants & Jacket [both loaners]) *(You get yours with your name on it, at the end of the academy)*
Helmet
Work Gloves
Red Bag to put your bunker gear, helmet and work gloves in
Tie
Tie Clip
Cover (hat)
2 collar brass
1 cover shield
3 FDNY PT Shirts
2 FDNY PT Shorts
1  FDNY red PT sweat pant
1 FDNY red sweat shirt
White gloves (part of class A)
2 Belts. Smooth one is to be worn as part of your uniform. The other one is your duty belt so you can put your buff **** on it and wear it over your uniform belt in the field.
*Bullet resistant vest (which you receive at the end of the academy) *

Duffel bag is available for purchase, you are required to have a black duffel bag with nothing on it (no nike check, under armour logo, NOTHING). It costs about 35$ AT quartermasters to purchase if you want. This is for carrying your books and supplies and YOU WILL NEED IT

I believe that is EVERYTHING I may be missing 1 or two items, but I am not 100% sure.
Everything that is *BOLD, *_ITALICIZED, _AND UNDERLINED are things that you leave with them at quartermaster so that they can put your names into it for the end of the academy. Everything else, you bring home.

For your locker, i suggest you bring extra change of clothes, just in case anything happens.

Leave your red bag in your locker with the bunker pants, bunker jacket, work gloves. *( PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING ! )*

If you need to shave a lot, then leave a set of razors and shaving cream in your locker. (i always did it before i got to work anyway, but you can look after your buddies in case they forget or they need to shave).

Leave deodorant in your locker ( don't smell like ****, people will hate you, lol.)
Make sure you bring your pt shirts and shorts home after pt days and wash them, PLEASE!

You may want to have the squad leader to buy a cover, because people WILL forget to wear it. There are 15 people in a squad and if everyone chipped in 3 or 4 $, then that will be more than enough for extra stuff. I do not know how squad leaders are chosen, so don't even ask me that, haha.

If you can afford to leave your running shoes in your locker, do so. so that you wont forget.

My advice so that you don't forget anything at home when the academy starts, is to leave your stuff in your car. Put your tie and tie clip into your cover and leave it in your car.

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES (DRIVERS LICENSE, DEPARTMENT ID, AND EMT CARD)
AND RESPECT EVERYONE (It will save your *** and it is only right that you do so) 
NO PHONES*
Pretty sure this is all for now. Any questions. leave them here.

Congrats to all who got in, and Good Luck!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> What to expect from your fittings at The Quarter Master.
> 
> _*5 Dark blue button up shirts
> 6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
> ...


Great! Thanks so much for this! 

Question for those of you that have done the AM class. I know a lot of ppl have said to bring toiletries for showering for the PM class. But would you recommend that also for the AM class? Can we shower before we leave? Especially if we aren't going home after


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Great! Thanks so much for this!
> 
> Question for those of you that have done the AM class. I know a lot of ppl have said to bring toiletries for showering for the PM class. But would you recommend that also for the AM class? Can we shower before we leave? Especially if we aren't going home after



I am in the AM class and PT is done at the end of class and then you are dismissed, so no, but have toiletries just the same in case of accidents. as well as a fresh change of clothes. Buy some good running shoes and always have a pair of fresh white socks in your locker as well.to always keep in your locker.

Parking for the AM class is no problem, make sure you get there for the 6am study group it helps ALOT !


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I am in the AM class and PT is done at the end of class and then you are dismissed, so no, but have toiletries just the same in case of accidents. as well as a fresh change of clothes. Buy some good running shoes and always have a pair of fresh white socks in your locker as well.to always keep in your locker.
> 
> Parking for the AM class is no problem, make sure you get there for the 6am study group it helps ALOT !


Ok thanks!


----------



## acoustony (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone know if they started calling into 6003 yet?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 14, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Anyone know if they started calling into 6003 yet?


No but I know my two friends got the calls and they were both much earlier on the exam 5003 like 20X and 85X so like we all said, there are a lot more people available to call from 5003 then where they left off from 1400 to 1618


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No but I know my two friends got the calls and they were both much earlier on the exam 5003 like 20X and 85X so like we all said, there are a lot more people available to call from 5003 then where they left off from 1400 to 1618



Exactly, a friend of mine was #79X but they were waiting for more paperwork and he was just finally called for Oct 31st class.
So if they hit 6003 it will be in the real low numbers, if that.
So more or less for late January or Feb (depending when ) 2017 class


----------



## acoustony (Oct 14, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No but I know my two friends got the calls and they were both much earlier on the exam 5003 like 20X and 85X so like we all said, there are a lot more people available to call from 5003 then where they left off from 1400 to 1618





TheTechLife said:


> Exactly, a friend of mine was #79X but they were waiting for more paperwork and he was just finally called for Oct 31st class.
> So if they hit 6003 it will be in the real low numbers, if that.
> So more or less for late January or Feb (depending when ) 2017 class


Yea , got my hopes up when you said they might reach into the 100's ha


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> What to expect from your fittings at The Quarter Master.
> 
> _*5 Dark blue button up shirts
> 6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
> ...


 
Question: day of orientation, what pants, socks and shoes do u wear? 

And on the first day of academy, what do u wear as well?! 
What needs to come with us on first day of academy?

I have a nose ring in but it's like a retainer; it's clear with a little stone on it.  Will I be made to take it off or can I keep it in?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Question: day of orientation, what pants, socks and shoes do u wear?
> 
> And on the first day of academy, what do u wear as well?!
> What needs to come with us on first day of academy?
> ...


 
Only wedding rings are allowed...Nose rings, gold chains ( regardless if it is a crucifix ) Ear Gages  are not allowed in the academy. regardless on how small.

First day of the Academy is usually the Long sleeve dress light blue shirt, work pants Tie and tie clip. Smooth belt, work boots and cover with ID clipped onto pocket/
And the black duffle bag that you purchase at Quarter Master you must bring, Notebook pencils and pens Lunch if you are bringing it from home.
PPE (*Red Bag *which then stays in your locker).

Orientation day *(Metro Tech)
DO NOT PUT COLLAR INSIGNIAS NOR COVER SHIELD  (you have not earned that yet)
Long sleeve dress light blue shirt, work pants Tie and tie clip. Smooth belt, work boots and cover with ID clipped onto pocket.
The black duffle bag that you purchase at Quarter Master you must bring, Notebook pencils and pens. 
Long day but try and stay awake.
You don't bring the Red Bag with you to Orientation at Metro tech,
 You bring it with you on the first day at Fort Totten and it stays there until instructed. 
*


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Only wedding rings are allowed...Nose rings, gold chains ( regardless if it is a crucifix ) Ear Gages  are not allowed in the academy. regardless on how small.
> 
> First day of the Academy is usually the Long sleeve dress light blue shirt, work pants Tie and tie clip. Smooth belt, work boots and cover with ID clipped onto pocket/
> And the black duffle bag that you purchase at Quarter Master you must bring, Notebook pencils and pens Lunch if you are bringing it from home.
> ...


Thank you so much. All this will be explained on the day I go in for the paperwork right? And what building number is quarter master?!  I want to make sure I go to the right building


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 14, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Question: day of orientation, what pants, socks and shoes do u wear?
> 
> And on the first day of academy, what do u wear as well?!
> What needs to come with us on first day of academy?
> ...


I have a nose ring also. It's really tiny. I'm going to put a clear stem in it


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I have a nose ring also. It's really tiny. I'm going to put a clear stem in it


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Thank you so much. All this will be explained on the day I go in for the paperwork right? And what building number is quarter master?!  I want to make sure I go to the right building



No worries, they will give you instructions on everything and where it is located.
(Black socks I forgot to write in previous post, when you asked)


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> No worries, they will give you instructions on everything and where it is located.
> (Black socks I forgot to write in previous post, when you asked)


Awesome thank you so much for the help !!  And do u know what building number wuarter master is when I get to fort totten?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> I have a nose ring also. It's really tiny. I'm going to put a clear stem in it



Listen do yourself and your squad a favor, (Don't be the reason your squad is punished for not following the rules)
Piercings regardless of how small are not allowed. They see it, trust me they will call you out on it. So why put yourself in that situation.
you waited so long to get the call, make the experience a good one.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Awesome thank you so much for the help !!  And do u know what building number wuarter master is when I get to fort totten?



Quarter Master Building number is 325


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Quarter Master Building number is 325


Thank you so much !


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 14, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Listen do yourself and your squad a favor, ( Don't be the reason your squad is punished for not following the rules)
> Piercings regardless of how small are not allowed. They see it, trust me they will call you out on it.


Ok gotcha


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 15, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Quarter Master Building number is 325


Does ANYONE know the EASIEST WAY to GET to fort totten using public transportation ? From Harlem IN Manhattan .. 137st broadway ? 1 train is a block away


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 15, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Does ANYONE know the EASIEST WAY to GET to fort totten using public transportation ? From Harlem IN Manhattan .. 137st broadway ? 1 train is a block away



Ok listen brother,  the day of orientation stay a little longer people will be asking around where you live and looking to carpool, ( Make sure you ask yourself as well ) not everyone has a car but those that do and are willing to car pool, just throw them some gas & Toll cash. you can make arrangements where you can meet up with them etc.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 15, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Ok listen brother,  the day of orientation stay a little longer people will be asking around where you live and looking to carpool, ( Make sure you ask yourself as well ) not everyone has a car but those that do and are willing to car pool, just throw them some gas & Toll cash. you can make arrangements where you can meet up with them etc.


Thanks bro ! DEFINITELY Considering but since i picked the AM CLASS, i thought the trains and buses would be a good choice ! Im assuming they RUN well in the morning ! What do u think ? Will it take longer for me to arrive at the academy using the train and bus ?


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 15, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks bro ! DEFINITELY Considering but since i picked the AM CLASS, i thought the trains and buses would be a good choice ! Im assuming they RUN well in the morning ! What do u think ? Will it take longer for me to arrive at the academy using the train and bus ?



For what I heard, it' better to carpool because you have a lot of equipment to carry around with you and it's hard bringing everything on the bus and train.


----------



## graycord (Oct 15, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Does ANYONE know the EASIEST WAY to GET to fort totten using public transportation ? From Harlem IN Manhattan .. 137st broadway ? 1 train is a block away



Just use google maps.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 15, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Does ANYONE know the EASIEST WAY to GET to fort totten using public transportation ? From Harlem IN Manhattan .. 137st broadway ? 1 train is a block away



Take the 1-train to Time Sq 42st and transfer to the 7-train.  Take the 7-train and get off at Main Street. Walk to take the bus Q16 and get off at Totten Avenue/Cross Island Parkway. From there you walk about 1/2 to the Academy.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 15, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> Take the 1-train to Time Sq 42st and transfer to the 7-train.  Take the 7-train and get off at Main Street. Walk to take the bus Q16 and get off at Totten Avenue/Cross Island Parkway. From there you walk about 1/2 to the Academy.


Walk 1/2 mile to the Academy


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 15, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks bro ! DEFINITELY Considering but since i picked the AM CLASS, i thought the trains and buses would be a good choice ! Im assuming they RUN well in the morning ! What do u think ? Will it take longer for me to arrive at the academy using the train and bus ?



Public transportation isn't always reliable as you know, and you would have to leave at the *** crack of night to be safe. ( but it never hurts in learning an MTA route in getting there) But you will be carrying a heavy load in your black duffle bag. And when you go to your first day of academy you will have your RED BAG to leave at the academy, plus your black bag. So trust me you will need a ride.
But if you want to give it a shot I say give it a trail run sometime this week before the academy. But I feel pretty confidante you will get a ride from carpool to the academy.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 15, 2016)

Just a heads up; my friend got called from 6003 and he said his list number is 13X


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 15, 2016)

That's what I like to hear!!!!


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 15, 2016)

I wonder how many spots are left


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 15, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> I wonder how many spots are left


He was still able to choose what class he wanted so I assume there are a decent amount left


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> He was still able to choose what class he wanted so I assume there are a decent amount left


 They aren't doing Saturday calls are they? That was yesterday?


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 15, 2016)

My buddy was called this morning... 12X


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm 13X and I've heard nothing so just a heads up


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 15, 2016)

08x and waiting as well!


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 15, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> 08x and waiting as well!


I know for a fact they don't call in order so I would not stress at all.


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I know for a fact they don't call in order so I would not stress at all.


Yeah, I've noticed as well. It's just nerve-racking.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I'm 13X and I've heard nothing so just a heads up[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Stavie670 said:
> ...


----------



## acoustony (Oct 15, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Those who get called can you please post your list number when called? Thanks


Yo yo, Keep your phone by you brother, looks like a few 6003 guys got called


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 15, 2016)

33X..... Fingers crossed if not October definitely January.


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow that's incredible. So you're saying there's a chance?

6003 #12X


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 15, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> Wow that's incredible. So you're saying there's a chance?
> 
> 6003 #12X


Yes. My friend is 13X and got called. I'm one number above him and I didn't get called so they're not going in order.


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 15, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Yes. My friend is 13X and got called. I'm one number above him and I didn't get called so they're not going in order.



Not to beat this topic to death but does anyone know what reason they would have to not go in list number order (assuming everyone has all their information and has passed the pat, psych, med, etc)?


----------



## acoustony (Oct 15, 2016)

emtjw32 said:


> Not to beat this topic to death but does anyone know what reason they would have to not go in list number order (assuming everyone has all their information and has passed the pat, psych, med, etc)?


I honestly think it's because it's not one person making the call. It's probably a group of supervisors who get allotted certain group numbers. Also maybe some work on saturdays and maybe some dont.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 15, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I honestly think it's because it's not one person making the call. It's probably a group of supervisors who get allotted certain group numbers. Also maybe some work on saturdays and maybe some dont.


I think thats what it is


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 15, 2016)

Any reason they are calling off 6003, and haven't finished 5003?


----------



## Joseph taye (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a question that crossed my mind, what would happen if i applyed to fdny as bls then decided to do paramedic school in the mean time? Does my application become invalid? Will they hire me as bls then switch me to als after a certain time frame? Would they take me straight as als? Or would i have to reapply as als when the test comes out?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 16, 2016)

Joseph taye said:


> I have a question that crossed my mind, what would happen if i applyed to fdny as bls then decided to do paramedic school in the mean time? Does my application become invalid? Will they hire me as bls then switch me to als after a certain time frame? Would they take me straight as als? Or would i have to reapply as als when the test comes out?


You would work as BLS


----------



## Joseph taye (Oct 16, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> You would work as BLS


Would i then be upgraded to als after a certain period of time? Or do i have to take medic course again from them


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey everyone. Haven't been on this in a while. Hope all is well. 
For those in the academy now, when do you graduate?
And for those waiting, what list and number are they on ?


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 16, 2016)

They are in the 100's on 6003 so far


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 16, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Hey everyone. Haven't been on this in a while. Hope all is well.
> For those in the academy now, when do you graduate?
> And for those waiting, what list and number are they on ?




Hey Matt !
Graduation is suppose to take place on the 27th and new class starts on Oct 31st
Seems they are still calling off the 5003 list and low 6003 numbers.
Passed on all of what you told us when we were waiting to the new crew going in.
How you been ? and brother I am glad it's over lol


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 16, 2016)

Tomorrow is Monday and the calls will continue. Again like before please update the rest of us if you receive a call. Just tell us your test number and list number hope it wasn't too stressful of a weekend for all of us wondering if we will get the call soon or not lol


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 16, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Hey Matt !
> Graduation is suppose to take place on the 27th and new class starts on Oct 31st
> Seems they are still calling off the 5003 list and low 6003 numbers.
> Passed on all of what you told us when we were waiting to the new crew going in.
> How you been ? and brother I am glad it's over lol



Wow. They're pushing them out quick. You guys should start working on the 30th or 31st too. You'll most likely have Friday sat off since new week starts Sundays. 

But I'm doing well. I'm on the 12 hour pilot right now and it is amazing. Working 2 weeks a month and every other weekends off. It's pretty chill.

What stations did you guys do rotations at?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 16, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Wow. They're pushing them out quick. You guys should start working on the 30th or 31st too. You'll most likely have Friday sat off since new week starts Sundays.
> 
> But I'm doing well. I'm on the 12 hour pilot right now and it is amazing. Working 2 weeks a month and every other weekends off. It's pretty chill.
> 
> What stations did you guys do rotations at?


That's great! I heard they are bringing 12hr shifts back but only in select stations for now


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 16, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Wow. They're pushing them out quick. You guys should start working on the 30th or 31st too. You'll most likely have Friday sat off since new week starts Sundays.
> 
> But I'm doing well. I'm on the 12 hour pilot right now and it is amazing. Working 2 weeks a month and every other weekends off. It's pretty chill.
> 
> What stations did you guys do rotations at?



Nice to hear  !!
Nice if we get Friday Sat off.
Did rotations in S.I.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 16, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> That's great! I heard they are bringing 12hr shifts back but only in select stations for now



Yes. They're testing out 12 hour tours. 2 stations in each borough gets the pilot program.  I hope it sticks. It's getting really good feedback from most people that are on it.


----------



## emtjw32 (Oct 17, 2016)

Got the call this morning


6003 #12x


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> They are in the 100's on 6003 so far


.... I like the way you say that. !


emtjw32 said:


> Got the call this morning
> 
> 
> 6003 #12x


wow let's go!


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Still hanging tight at 13X. Very nervous haha. Will update the moment I hear.


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 17, 2016)

08x just chillin here lol...


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 17, 2016)

acoustony said:


> .... I like the way you say that. !
> 
> wow let's go!


Lol im over here rooting for you!


----------



## JohnB151 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Congrats! What your list #?


my list number is 15XX


----------



## Clegrow27 (Oct 17, 2016)

11x still waiting my call.. very nervous guys


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 17, 2016)

Got the call. Took tour 3: 1530-2300. 16x off 6003.


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 17, 2016)

I just got the call for the oct 31st class. I'm 9x from list 6003. Still had choice of AM or PM. Hope this helps everyone. Good luck.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Got the call. Took tour 3: 1530-2300. 16x off 6003.





Repete1116 said:


> I just got the call for the oct 31st class. I'm 9x from list 6003. Still had choice of AM or PM. Hope this helps everyone. Good luck.



Congrats!


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

10X still waiting. I can smell it.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

acoustony said:


> 10X still waiting. I can smell it.


I'm right there with you haha


----------



## RobertJLeonard (Oct 17, 2016)

Got the call. List number 8X on exam number 6003. Chose the AM academy.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's to hoping they're on lunch


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Here's to hoping they're on lunch


Amen.


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just got the call exam 6003 list 08x. And today is my birthday! Thanks for the gift FDNY!


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> Just got the call exam 6003 list 08x. And today is my birthday! Thanks for the gift FDNY!


Still had a choice?


----------



## Dot212 (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Still had a choice?


She just signed me up for AM but asked if that would work for me so it sounded like I had a choice.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Dot212 said:


> She just signed me up for AM but asked if that would work for me so it sounded like I had a choice.


Awesome congrats!


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 17, 2016)

Im also in the 08xs nothing yet


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Still nothing. Very stressed. Very confused.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Still nothing. Very stressed. Very confused.


Whats your list number?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Whats your list number?


13X


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Whats your list number?


Have friends in the 140s and 160s who were called


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Still nothing. Very stressed. Very confused.


Same here man


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Have friends in the 140s and 160s who were called





acoustony said:


> Same here man


Maybe we have the same person calling all of us and they havent gotten to it yet. Im in the 80s so Im really bummed out


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Maybe we have the same person calling all of us and they havent gotten to it yet. Im in the 80s so Im really bummed out


I bet you that's it. We probably are in the same group or something.


----------



## Clegrow27 (Oct 17, 2016)

Still waiting.. 11x.. do we call our investigators? Do we just keep waiting?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> Still waiting.. 11x.. do we call our investigators? Do we just keep waiting?


Just keep waiting but if you want to go ahead and call, be my guest. It can't hurt. I can't actually call because I'm at work.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

Got the call y'all... chose AM. Good luck fellas !


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Got the call y'all... chose AM. Good luck fellas !


Oh thank god! I'm so happy for you bro you have no idea'


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 17, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Got the call y'all... chose AM. Good luck fellas !


Congrats man and everyone else who was called


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 17, 2016)

Is it your investigator that calls and offers you the job?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Is it your investigator that calls and offers you the job?


No, it's usually a supervisor/senior investigator who has your file after your investigator moves it on to them for final processing.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Still nothing. Very stressed. Very confused.


Don't worry. They'll call you. It'll be when you least expect it


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> No, it's usually a supervisor/senior investigator who has your file after your investigator moves it on to them for final processing.


Thanks


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Oh thank god! I'm so happy for you bro you have no idea'


Thanks brotha!


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Really bummed out I got passed over when my investigator told me all was well and to hang tight. Haven't heard anything from anyone since then and it's been 2 weeks.


----------



## Clegrow27 (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Really bummed out I got passed over when my investigator told me all was well and to hang tight. Haven't heard anything from anyone since then and it's been 2 weeks.


What do you mean you just got passed over?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 17, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> What do you mean you just got passed over?


I'm assuming I missed this class considering I didn't get the call and I have a ton of friends from my current company who got the call when they were like 50 numbers higher than me. I'm 13X with no call and I have friends who are 18X and got called


----------



## Clegrow27 (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I'm assuming I missed this class considering I didn't get the call and I have a ton of friends from my current company who got the call when they were like 50 numbers higher than me. I'm 13X with no call and I have friends who are 18X and got called


I just called the CID number and the lady I spoke with told me nobody from 6003 has gotten a call.. uhhhhh what?!


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 17, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> I just called the CID number and the lady I spoke with told me nobody from 6003 has gotten a call.. uhhhhh what?!



Well she's definitely lying lol


----------



## RobertJLeonard (Oct 17, 2016)

Clegrow27 said:


> I just called the CID number and the lady I spoke with told me nobody from 6003 has gotten a call.. uhhhhh what?!



That's false. Myself along with several other people on this forum from 6003 have gotten the call.


----------



## Clegrow27 (Oct 17, 2016)

RobertJLeonard said:


> That's false. Myself along with several other people on this forum from 6003 have gotten the call.


I know I've been following this for a while.. I'm lost number 11x and I know a few people personally who are 08x and 12x who have both gotten called off of 6003.. I am confused about this whole hiring process, especially why that lady felt the need to lie to me and then ask me where I'm getting my information from?


----------



## acoustony (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Oh thank god! I'm so happy for you bro you have no idea'





Clegrow27 said:


> I just called the CID number and the lady I spoke with told me nobody from 6003 has gotten a call.. uhhhhh what?!





SIEMTB said:


> I'm assuming I missed this class considering I didn't get the call and I have a ton of friends from my current company who got the call when they were like 50 numbers higher than me. I'm 13X with no call and I have friends who are 18X and got called





SIEMTB said:


> Really bummed out I got passed over when my investigator told me all was well and to hang tight. Haven't heard anything from anyone since then and it's been 2 weeks.


lets give a few more days before you count it out. As long as there is a choice still between am and pm there's probably a few more days of heavy calling


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 17, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Have friends in the 140s and 160s who were called



There is still the rest of the week. don't stress yourself out. Hang tight.
They have called people the thursday right before the Monday of orientation with a whole lootta running around in one day.


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yea I heard some people have even been called the day before and morning of the academy day.


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 17, 2016)

Got the call today, pm class starts 31st.


----------



## Robert447 (Oct 18, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Got the call today, pm class starts 31st.


List number and exam?


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 18, 2016)

Do I need to tell my investigator about a red light camera ticket?????


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> Do I need to tell my investigator about a red light camera ticket?????


No. Only moving violations and such where you were pulled over and ticketed.


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 18, 2016)

I got it in the mail


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 18, 2016)

Very quiet today, wonder if they are still making calls?


----------



## ChrisG2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey Guys new here, I have  been checking this everyday to see what you guys are saying so i can try to get an estimate at what number there at, I have a friend who is 18X on 6003 and he got his call yesterday morning, not sure if anyone on here is higher than that


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

ChrisG2 said:


> Hey Guys new here, I have  been checking this everyday to see what you guys are saying so i can try to get an estimate at what number there at, I have a friend who is 18X on 6003 and he got his call yesterday morning, not sure if anyone on here is higher than that


180 is the highest I've seen called but yet there are some here in the 130s like myself, the 110s and 80s who got skipped so no one knows what's really going on right now.


----------



## voluntarynolonger (Oct 18, 2016)

Just chiming in.

Got the call yesterday morning, i'm 09x on 6003. Tour 3, going to Metrotech on Tuesday and Totten on Wednesday. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone know why they would skip over someone?  Still in 148Xs and haven't been called.


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 18, 2016)

^ well this just made me lose hope in trying to get in for October class...awesome


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 18, 2016)

I would say they have the rest of today and tmr for calls..... Weird how they made calls to some people and not others


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Anyone know why they would skip over someone?  Still in 148Xs and haven't been called.


No clue. I'm sitting in the same boat as you


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

My friend just got called 140s on 6003. Still had a choice on classes


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 18, 2016)

They call up until next week probably. I know people get the call a few days before orientation. They spend the Thursday Friday going to the fort get their gear.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 18, 2016)

Something just occurred to me, did anyone else who was skipped over ask their investigator to hold off on sending your current job any employment verification info till it got closer to the academy date? They were asking if anyone wanted them to when I was there, and I asked if they could for me...maybe they really wait till the last minute and thats why some people get called a few days before hand...food for thought


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Something just occurred to me, did anyone else who was skipped over ask their investigator to hold off on sending your current job any employment verification info till it got closer to the academy date? They were asking if anyone wanted them to when I was there, and I asked if they could for me...maybe they really wait till the last minute and thats why some people get called a few days before hand...food for thought


I didn't do that but I'm starting to think they're just moving slow. It is 100% illegal to be skipped without reasoning


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I didn't do that but I'm starting to think they're just moving slow. It is 100% illegal to be skipped without reasoning



Yeah but they can 3in1 you and not tell you for a while, ask me how I know haha


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I didn't do that but I'm starting to think they're just moving slow. It is 100% illegal to be skipped without reasoning


Could be any amount of reasons they can't just skip you, could be a different investigator that has your file that is making calls or ur missing something or didn't disclose something etc etc I'm sure ur fine and a different investigator has your file they called numbers higher then mine when I went thru and I got my call a few days later


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Yeah but they can 3in1 you and not tell you for a while, ask me how I know haha


What does "3 in 1" mean and I do know you have had a **** run of late trying to get on haha


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> What does "3 in 1" mean and I do know you have had a **** run of late trying to get on haha


1 in 3 sorry but basically they can pick and choose


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> 1 in 3 sorry but basically they can pick and choose


My understanding from everyone I know in the department is that, that is illegal and defeats the purpose of having a list number if they didn't DQ you


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 18, 2016)

Look it up 1 in 3 rule. For every 3 candidates they can deny 1


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Look it up 1 in 3 rule. For every 3 candidates they can deny 1


They can deny you from a class due to the 1 in 3 rule but they can't DQ you. You can only be disqualified if you failed something, failed to disclose something or lied. That's illegal.


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> They can deny you from a class due to the 1 in 3 rule but they can't DQ you. You can only be disqualified if you failed something, failed to disclose something or lied. That's illegal.


Also, the 1:3 ratio applies to the top 3 scores, not the top 3 scorers eligible to be hired as in they passed the investigation process. That's why people say for "every 3 candidates, 1 gets the job" meaning the other two failed something, not that they were able to pick and choose. The city would be rattled with law suits if that's the case.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Also, the 1:3 ratio applies to the top 3 scores, not the top 3 scorers eligible to be hired as in they passed the investigation process. That's why people say for "every 3 candidates, 1 gets the job" meaning the other two failed something, not that they were able to pick and choose. The city would be rattled with law suits if that's the case.


interesting. I guess we'll see soon. I would just like to hear something lol


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 18, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> interesting. I guess we'll see soon. I would just like to hear something lol


Me too buddy, me too. Just show me something haha


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 18, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Me too buddy, me too. Just show me something haha


Dont worry dude were goin to the academy together lol


----------



## DuckyCCW (Oct 19, 2016)

Does anyone know what number they are at? Last I heard was 17X


----------



## ChrisG2 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a friends who got the call hes 18X on 6003


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Me too buddy, me too. Just show me something haha



Ever get a call man..?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 20, 2016)

JUST GOT THE CALL!! Still had a choice


----------



## acoustony (Oct 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL!! Still had a choice


LETS GO BROTHER! LETS GO.


----------



## Jimazz (Oct 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL!! Still had a choice


Congrats man!


----------



## ChrisG2 (Oct 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL!! Still had a choice


What was your list #?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 20, 2016)

ChrisG2 said:


> What was your list #?


13X chose tour 3


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 20, 2016)

acoustony said:


> LETS GO BROTHER! LETS GO.


SEE YOU THERE BROTHER!!


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 20, 2016)

Jimazz said:


> Congrats man!


Thank you buddy! You're next


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## ChrisG2 (Oct 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> 13X chose tour 3


Awesome man congrats


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 20, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL!! Still had a choice




Congrats !! 
There is still time til next week for calls still going out. Seems like they are getting up in the numbers


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 20, 2016)

When do you think the last day of calls will be and do you think they are at least in the 200's?


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 20, 2016)

They'll likely call up to the 28th. However, common sense says that as we get closer to the 28th there will be fewer spots available. No idea where they are exactly. Seems like they've hit 18x on 6003.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 20, 2016)

Stavie670 said:


> When do you think the last day of calls will be and do you think they are at least in the 200's?



From what I heard they are almost there. and Til next week. Graduation is on the 27th so I say til next friday


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 20, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> They'll likely call up to the 28th. However, common sense says that as we get closer to the 28th there will be fewer spots available. No idea where they are exactly. Seems like they've hit 18x on 6003.



The later you get called you most likely won't have a choice of time but what is available, if you decide to defer til the next class they call someone else.


----------



## centrals (Oct 20, 2016)

J


JZHusky said:


> They'll likely call up to the 28th. However, common sense says that as we get closer to the 28th there will be fewer spots available. No idea where they are exactly. Seems like they've hit 18x on 6003.




Jzhusky. Email me I have a question 

Kasparaitisnyr@aol.com


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 20, 2016)

Got the call! 148X 5003. So pumped.. Chose the pm class.


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 20, 2016)

Robert447 said:


> List number and exam?


6003 number 4x


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 20, 2016)

hey im curious if anyone is plans on carpooling for the night class?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 20, 2016)

Broccoli Rob 514 said:


> Got the call! 148X 5003. So pumped.. Chose the pm class.



Congrats about time and glad the wait is over for you brother !


----------



## Broccoli Rob 514 (Oct 20, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Congrats about time and glad the wait is over for you brother !


Thanks brother.  Yeah it was bothering me lol.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 20, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> hey im curious if anyone is plans on carpooling for the night class?


They'll plan that the first real day of the academy.


----------



## DuckyCCW (Oct 21, 2016)

How long was the list for 5003 that they are still calling?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 21, 2016)

DuckyCCW said:


> How long was the list for 5003 that they are still calling?


A little more than 1600 people


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 21, 2016)

My friend got called today. She was early 23x on list 6003 and I got called as well and I'm late 23x on list 6003. We both had no choice and doing the 1530-2300 class


----------



## emt117 (Oct 22, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> A little more than 1600 people



Is that the norm? Or is that a little more than usual?


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 22, 2016)

How was parking at the academy? I notice the park in front closes at 9 pm. Did any daytime people park there?


----------



## DuckyCCW (Oct 22, 2016)

Test 6003 #27X No choices left but I got into the pm class


----------



## Stavie670 (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like I'm just gonna miss this one


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 22, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> How was parking at the academy? I notice the park in front closes at 9 pm. Did any daytime people park there?




You park inside on the outer parking lots around the quarter master, AM class has it easy as it is the first class, PM class has to get there early to find a spot or wait til AM lets out.


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 22, 2016)

What time does the extra help start formte 330-11 class?


----------



## centrals (Oct 22, 2016)

I never got the offer letter in the mail and I'm due in for paperwork 0800 Monday morning. Can anyone who got theirs let me know what we need to bring? I think my inv just said bring a black pen and dress appropriately. Thanks


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 23, 2016)

centrals said:


> I never got the offer letter in the mail and I'm due in for paperwork 0800 Monday morning. Can anyone who got theirs let me know what we need to bring? I think my inv just said bring a black pen and dress appropriately. Thanks


You need to bring either a passport OR a drivers license & social security card or birth certificate 

You also need the offer letter, drivers license,and EMT card


----------



## centrals (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> You need to bring either a passport OR a drivers license & social security card or birth certificate
> 
> You also need the offer letter, drivers license,and EMT card




Thanks a lot sweet tea.


----------



## DuckyCCW (Oct 23, 2016)

What about the people that haven't received the offer letters yet?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 23, 2016)

centrals said:


> Thanks a lot sweet tea.


No problem


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 23, 2016)

centrals said:


> I never got the offer letter in the mail and I'm due in for paperwork 0800 Monday morning. Can anyone who got theirs let me know what we need to bring? I think my inv just said bring a black pen and dress appropriately. Thanks



I got my offer letter after I was in the academy for like 2 weeks later


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 23, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> What time does the extra help start formte 330-11 class?



The help study  for the PM class starts at 2:00 pm get there early and find parking


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I never got one either assuming because I got called on Thursday but I'm going at 12 tomorrow and I'm wearing a suit although it says casual


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm just confused because I don't have the beneficiary forms so I don't know what to do


----------



## acoustony (Oct 23, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> I'm just confused because I don't have the beneficiary forms so I don't know what to do


They'll probably have more forms there tomorrow man. We don't start until next week so I'm sure your fine. What do we have to do wear to this thing tomorrow ?


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 24, 2016)

acoustony said:


> They'll probably have more forms there tomorrow man. We don't start until next week so I'm sure your fine. What do we have to do wear to this thing tomorrow ?


It really doesn't matter what we wear because I've heard that they give a shirt to pit on top for the pictures.  Just dress nice.


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 24, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> It really doesn't matter what we wear because I've heard that they give a shirt to pit on top for the pictures.  Just dress nice.



I really want to just wear jeans and a tee shirt...it says casual no? *shrugs* well have plenty of opportunities later to dress up...


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 24, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> I really want to just wear jeans and a tee shirt...it says casual no? *shrugs* well have plenty of opportunities later to dress up...


I'm wearing jeans also.


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 24, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> How was parking at the academy? I notice the park in front closes at 9 pm. Did any daytime people park there?



Saw your earlier post about carpooling. A few buddies of mine who went through the academy recently told me that its best to find people who live near you and carpool. Saves on gas only having to drive once or twice a week. My friends told me that its smart to also set up a Group Me if anyone is familiar with the app. That way we can post questions we may have for our class or anything else important. I'll be at Metrotech Tuesday and Fort Totten Friday and I am in the PM class if anyone is interested in setting something else. Or send me a private messages if you want to exchange emails or numbers or something.
Best of luck everyone!


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 24, 2016)

Repete1116 said:


> Saw your earlier post about carpooling. A few buddies of mine who went through the academy recently told me that its best to find people who live near you and carpool. Saves on gas only having to drive once or twice a week. My friends told me that its smart to also set up a Group Me if anyone is familiar with the app. That way we can post questions we may have for our class or anything else important. I'll be at Metrotech Tuesday and Fort Totten Friday and I am in the PM class if anyone is interested in setting something else. Or send me a private messages if you want to exchange emails or numbers or something.
> Best of luck everyone!


Hey i would like to set something up for carpooling. Im in the night class as well. How do I Private message you?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> I really want to just wear jeans and a tee shirt...it says casual no? *shrugs* well have plenty of opportunities later to dress up...




This is Metro tech No ??? Where ALL the big bosses are and you are seen. Remember this is still a job interview process. Just because you are going into the academy does it say you have the job ? No not until the day you graduate with your shield and paper work saying you do.
Many wore appropriate attire, Not a suit and tie but a pair of slacks and a decent shirt and shoes. again BOSSES are there and you are seen.
Why be THAT Guy ? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> I'm wearing jeans also.



Reposting this


This is Metro tech No ??? Where ALL the big bosses are and you are seen. Remember this is still a job interview process. Just because you are going into the academy does it say you have the job ? No not until the day you graduate with your shield and paper work saying you do.
Many wore appropriate attire, Not a suit and tie but a pair of slacks and a decent shirt and shoes. again BOSSES are there and you are seen.
Why be THAT Guy ? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Hey i would like to set something up for carpooling. Im in the night class as well. How do I Private message you?





Repete1116 said:


> Saw your earlier post about carpooling. A few buddies of mine who went through the academy recently told me that its best to find people who live near you and carpool. Saves on gas only having to drive once or twice a week. My friends told me that its smart to also set up a Group Me if anyone is familiar with the app. That way we can post questions we may have for our class or anything else important. I'll be at Metrotech Tuesday and Fort Totten Friday and I am in the PM class if anyone is interested in setting something else. Or send me a private messages if you want to exchange emails or numbers or something.
> Best of luck everyone!





Emt1981 said:


> It really doesn't matter what we wear because I've heard that they give a shirt to pit on top for the pictures.  Just dress nice.



It does matter brother.
This is Metro tech No ??? Where ALL the big bosses are and you are seen. Remember this is still a job interview process. Just because you are going into the academy does it say you have the job ? No. Not until the day you graduate with your shield and paper work saying you do.
Many wore appropriate attire, Not a suit and tie but a pair of slacks and a decent shirt and shoes. again BOSSES are there and you are seen.
Why be THAT Guy ?  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

TO ALL WHO ARE ASKING WHAT TO WEAR FOR ID BADGES AND PAPER WORK DAY.
Listen you are still in the interview process of the job. Metro Tech is where all the big bosses are at. So why would you dress like you going to a BBQ ? 
you don't have to go in a suit, but go in as you would a job interview a pair of slack/ or Jeans, but shoes and a decent shirt would not kill you and be looked upon as a serious and respectful future member of the FDNY EMS dept. 
Metro Tech houses the big bosses and trust me they notice things like your seriousness in your attire coming in for your future job. 
just food for thought. ( FYI when I went to Metro Tech for ID and paperwork day I was thanked for showing up in proper attire for the JOB INTERVIEW PROCESS all I wore was a pair of slacks, shoes and shirt and sweater).
Appearance speaks volumes.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> TO ALL WHO ARE ASKING WHAT TO WEAR FOR ID BADGES AND PAPER WORK DAY.
> Listen you are still in the interview process of the job. Metro Tech is where all the big bosses are at. So why would you dress like you going to a BBQ ?
> you don't have to go in a suit, but go in as you would a job interview a pair of slack/ or Jeans, but shoes and a decent shirt would not kill you and be looked upon as a serious and respectful future member of the FDNY EMS dept.
> Metro Tech houses the big bosses and trust me they notice things like your seriousness in your attire coming in for your future job.
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> TO ALL WHO ARE ASKING WHAT TO WEAR FOR ID BADGES AND PAPER WORK DAY.
> Listen you are still in the interview process of the job. Metro Tech is where all the big bosses are at. So why would you dress like you going to a BBQ ?
> you don't have to go in a suit, but go in as you would a job interview a pair of slack/ or Jeans, but shoes and a decent shirt would not kill you and be looked upon as a serious and respectful future member of the FDNY EMS dept.
> Metro Tech houses the big bosses and trust me they notice things like your seriousness in your attire coming in for your future job.
> ...


What would you recommend wearing for uniform fitting?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 24, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> What would you recommend wearing for uniform fitting?


Sweat pants and sneakers you're gonna be running that day


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 24, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Sweat pants and sneakers you're gonna be running that day


Great thanks!


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 24, 2016)

Once your on the job do you have to wear the uniform boots they issue you? Can you wear your own?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 24, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Once your on the job do you have to wear the uniform boots they issue you? Can you wear your own?


everything fdny issued only


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> What would you recommend wearing for uniform fitting?



Like Mel said sweatpants/ jeans and sneakers you will be running and RUN you must instructors will be looking at you and expect you to run, walk briskly and do not walk like you got molasses for legs.  
 Also the first day of Orientation at Metro Tech is one long @$$ day, STAY AWAKE or you will get written up. not a way to start the academy.
Good luck


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Like Mel said sweatpants/ jeans and sneakers you will be running and RUN you must instructors will be looking at you and expect you to run, walk briskly and do not walk like you got molasses for legs.
> Also the first day of Orientation at Metro Tech is one long @$$ day, STAY AWAKE or you will get written up. not a way to start the academy.
> Good luck


Quick question .. Uniform fitting is in fort totten .. Right ? And Photo I.D is at metrotech ? I forgot to write down where photo id's are taken !


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 24, 2016)

Wait so sweat pants and sweatshirt not causal attire for uniform fitting?


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 24, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Hey i would like to set something up for carpooling. Im in the night class as well. How do I Private message you?




I found out that you have to have at least 10 posts to private message someone. This is what was sent to me for those interested. 

"Yes, you can click on a user's name and then in the popup box, click on Start A Conversation. You will need at least ten posts before you can use this feature. "


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 24, 2016)

Repete1116 said:


> Wait so sweat pants and sweatshirt not causal attire for uniform fitting?


Yes most wore sweat pants for uniform fittings ur gonna be running across Base with equipment they're gonna be watching you too so don't think about walking


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 24, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Yes most wore sweat pants for uniform fittings ur gonna be running across Base with equipment they're gonna be watching you too so don't think about walking


HOW long will the uniform fitting appointment take ?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 24, 2016)

ANYONE in the A.M CLASS up for carpooling ? MESSAGE ME ASAP


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 24, 2016)

I heard that buying the black duffel bag at the quartermaster's is recommended, how much was it and do you need cash?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> HOW long will the uniform fitting appointment take ?


a few hours shouldn't be more then 3-4


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 24, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> I heard that buying the black duffel bag at the quartermaster's is recommended, how much was it and do you need cash?


It was around 35-40 Ish yeah bring cash


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Quick question .. Uniform fitting is in fort totten .. Right ? And Photo I.D is at metrotech ? I forgot to write down where photo id's are taken !



Yeah Fort Totten for uniform fittings and gear and ID badge and paper work at Metro Tech


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 24, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> I heard that buying the black duffel bag at the quartermaster's is recommended, how much was it and do you need cash?


Now .. We to need to buy a duffel bag ? Where's quartermaster located?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> HOW long will the uniform fitting appointment take ?



You will be there for around 3 hours give or take and you must have someone bring you with a car, because you will be carrying a boatload of stuff


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Now .. We to need to buy a duffel bag ? Where's quartermaster located?



Quater Master is where uniform fittings will be taken and you will have the option of purchasing the black duffle bag. Quarter Master is Building 325


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> ANYONE in the A.M CLASS up for carpooling ? MESSAGE ME ASAP



When you go for your first day at Metro tech Orientation they will announce for those of you who want to car pool, you can start connecting there and make sure you ask around. You will start hearing people say Queens ? Queens ? Brooklyn ? Brooklyn ? Manhattan Manhattan ? just listen out and speak up buddy.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> You will be there for around 3 hours give or take and you must have someone bring you with a car, because you will be carrying a boatload of stuff


I dont have ANYONE with a car that could pick me up !  there has to be SOMETHING else i could do lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I dont have ANYONE with a car that could pick me up !  there has to be SOMETHING else i could do lol



Trust me brother it is a lotta stuff you have to carry, , How about posting here if there is anyone on this board that could help a brother out with extra room in their vehicle that can at least drop you off as close as they can in the city and cabbing?uber it back home ?

When is your fitting day at Fort Totten ? and if anyone is reading this and lives in Manhattan or if you could meet them in what ever borough is close to you could help a future FDNY EMT  brother out ? Reach out to HarlemKid89.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 24, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Trust me brother it is a lotta stuff you have to carry, , How about posting here if there is anyone on this board that could help a brother out with extra room in their vehicle that can at least drop you off as close as they can in the city and cabbing?uber it back home ?
> 
> When is your fitting day at Fort Totten ? and if anyone is reading this and lives in Manhattan or if you could meet them in what ever borough is close to you could help a future FDNY EMT  brother out ? Reach out to HarlemKid89.


Its wednesday sir ! Appreciate it greatly ! Might just have to cab it ! Lol


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Its wednesday sir ! Appreciate it greatly ! Might just have to cab it ! Lol


You can't borrow a friend's car? def cab it you're not gonna be able to carry all of that on a bus


----------



## dgnj16 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys, new here. Anyone know until when they'll be calling for this class if they haven't already stopped..


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 25, 2016)

dgnj16 said:


> Hey guys, new here. Anyone know until when they'll be calling for this class if they haven't already stopped..




Pretty sure they are done with this class for October 31st. But they are on list 6003


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 25, 2016)

Do they give u clothes for gym session at quarter master?


----------



## dgnj16 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ahh damn that blows. Alright thanks. Congrats to all who got in! Hopefully I'll be in the next class.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 25, 2016)

Can anybody tell me what are the dimensions for the duffle bag that we need.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 25, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Do they give u clothes for gym session at quarter master?



Yes they do, this is the list below
*This is everything they give you:


*
What to expect from your fittings at The Quarter Master.

_*5 Dark blue button up shirts
6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
2 light blue shirts ( short sleeved )
1 light blue shirt ( long sleeved )
5 black work pants
1 Pair of Duty boots
1 Class A Pants
1 Class A Jacket
1 Rain Coat
*1 Work Sweatshirt ([the one where you zip up from the chest up])*
1 BI Jacket
Duty Boots
Class A boots
Bunker Gear (pants & Jacket [both loaners]) *(You get yours with your name on it, at the end of the academy)*
Helmet
Work Gloves
Red Bag to put your bunker gear, helmet and work gloves in
Tie
Tie Clip
Cover (hat)
2 collar brass
1 cover shield
3 FDNY PT Shirts
2 FDNY PT Shorts
1 FDNY red PT sweat pant
1 FDNY red sweat shirt
White gloves (part of class A)
2 Belts. Smooth one is to be worn as part of your uniform. The other one is your duty belt so you can put your buff **** on it and wear it over your uniform belt in the field.
*Bullet resistant vest (which you receive at the end of the academy) *

Duffel bag is available for purchase, you are required to have a black duffel bag with nothing on it (no nike check, under armour logo, NOTHING). It costs about 35$ AT quartermasters to purchase if you want. This is for carrying your books and supplies and YOU WILL NEED IT

I believe that is EVERYTHING I may be missing 1 or two items, but I am not 100% sure.
Everything that is *BOLD, *_ITALICIZED, _AND UNDERLINED are things that you leave with them at quartermaster so that they can put your names into it for the end of the academy. Everything else, you bring home.

For your locker, i suggest you bring extra change of clothes, just in case anything happens.

Leave your red bag in your locker with the bunker pants, bunker jacket, work gloves. *( PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING ! )*

If you need to shave a lot, then leave a set of razors and shaving cream in your locker. (i always did it before i got to work anyway, but you can look after your buddies in case they forget or they need to shave).

Leave deodorant in your locker ( don't smell like ****, people will hate you, lol.)
Make sure you bring your pt shirts and shorts home after pt days and wash them, PLEASE!

You may want to have the squad leader to buy a cover, because people WILL forget to wear it. There are 15 people in a squad and if everyone chipped in 3 or 4 $, then that will be more than enough for extra stuff. I do not know how squad leaders are chosen, so don't even ask me that, haha.

If you can afford to leave your running shoes in your locker, do so. so that you wont forget.

My advice so that you don't forget anything at home when the academy starts, is to leave your stuff in your car. Put your tie and tie clip into your cover and leave it in your car.

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES (DRIVERS LICENSE, DEPARTMENT ID, AND EMT CARD)
AND RESPECT EVERYONE (It will save your *** and it is only right that you do so) 
NO PHONES*


Congrats to all who got in, and Good Luck!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 25, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> Can anybody tell me what are the dimensions for the duffle bag that we need.



They sell the duffle bag at Quarter Master


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 25, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Yes they do, this is the list below
> *This is everything they give you:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you so much. But now i was reading the letter I got and it says on first day of class it says to bring dark colored sweatpants or shorts, and a plain white t shirt with shoes and socks for the fitness training. Now why should I bring those if i am being given fitness training clothes?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 25, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Awesome thank you so much. But now i was reading the letter I got and it says on first day of class it says to bring dark colored sweatpants or shorts, and a plain white t shirt with shoes and socks for the fitness training. Now why should I bring those if i am being given fitness training clothes?


Yea I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 25, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Awesome thank you so much. But now i was reading the letter I got and it says on first day of class it says to bring dark colored sweatpants or shorts, and a plain white t shirt with shoes and socks for the fitness training. Now why should I bring those if i am being given fitness training clothes?


In case you aren't given them at quartermaster they run out of stuff quick


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 25, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> In case you aren't given them at quartermaster they run out of stuff quick


Makes sense. I guess it's a first come first serve kind of thing. I took the earliest time and the earliest day lol tomorrow at 0800 hours woohoo for waking up super early traveling all the way from si lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 25, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Awesome thank you so much. But now i was reading the letter I got and it says on first day of class it says to bring dark colored sweatpants or shorts, and a plain white t shirt with shoes and socks for the fitness training. Now why should I bring those if i am being given fitness training clothes?



They always have that request, and Quarter Master runs out of stuff *REAL QUICK* due to large classes now, Keep a fresh pair of black sweat pants and a white shirt a spare pair of socks and running shoes to always keep in your locker. Accidents happen and it is better to have a spare change of clothes.


----------



## irene diakos (Oct 25, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> They always have that request, and Quarter Master runs out of stuff *REAL QUICK* due to large classes now, Keep a fresh pair of black sweat pants and a white shirt a spare pair of socks and running shoes to always keep in your locker. Accidents happen and it is better to have a spare change of clothes.


And the academy is where quarter master is at right? Fort totten? Building 325?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 25, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> And the academy is where quarter master is at right? Fort totten? Building 325?



That is correct and you can purchase the black duffle bag there as well


----------



## centrals (Oct 25, 2016)

So we buy the black duffle bag to make our lives easier on uniform day..and then that's what we use to carry our clothes and books during the academy? 

And what's the red bag and when do we use that? 

Thanks a lot to all the guys and girls who went through it all and stuck around to guide us


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 25, 2016)

Red bag is for turnout gear. Black bag is for academic supplies. To the best of my knowledge


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 25, 2016)

Black duffel bag is for you to bring anything you need, to the classroom.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 25, 2016)

Did you guys find out your assignments yet? Which stations you're going to and stuff? I have 7 interns coming to my station


----------



## acoustony (Oct 26, 2016)

Where is a good place to park ? Is behind quarter master the only spots?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 26, 2016)

centrals said:


> So we buy the black duffle bag to make our lives easier on uniform day..and then that's what we use to carry our clothes and books during the academy?
> 
> And what's the red bag and when do we use that?
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the guys and girls who went through it all and stuck around to guide us



No the black duffle bag is for your books and supplies and when I mean books just wait til you get a load of a certain book you get ( Picture 3 Yellow pages phone books in one binder) Your clothes, Toiletries etc  and your PPE gear ( That is what you *RED BAG* is for)  stays in your locker. So make sure you purchase a locker now before the academy.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 26, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Where is a good place to park ? Is behind quarter master the only spots?



There are three parking lots and probies use only two there, but you can find spots here and there. just make sure you are allowed to park where you are.
And no Quater Master parking lot is for customers.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 26, 2016)

*JUST A SUGGESTION:
to all those going in:*
Your locker will have a couple of hooks, what I did was bring the extra set of clothes sicks etc and put the in a drawstring bag and hung it up on the hook and I did the same for my PT clothes, you will then have your locker floor clear except for your PPE bag.
Bring a spare hanger and keep on a hook as well.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 26, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> *JUST A SUGGESTION:
> to all those going in:*
> Your locker will have a couple of hooks, what I did was bring the extra set of clothes sicks etc and put the in a drawstring bag and hung it up on the hook and I did the same for my PT clothes, you will then have your locker floor clear except for your PPE bag.
> Bring a spare hanger and keep on a hook as well.


So on a Daily basis .. What aré We bringing with us to the academy ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 26, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> So on a Daily basis .. What aré We bringing with us to the academy ?



Yourself in uniform and a black duffle bag with notebook pens/pencil if you bring ;lunch from home put it in there. as I wrote put stuff in drawstring bags and bring a hanger to hang your clothes when you change from PT trust me is saves space and you don't have to carry so much. 
*P.S. 
YOU LEAVE THE RED BAG HOME ON ORIENTATION DAY AT METRO TECH.
YOU BRING IT ON TE FIRST DAY OF THE ACADEMY IN FORT TOTTEN WHERE IT STAYS.*


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 26, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Yourself in uniform and a black duffle bag with notebook pens/pencil if you bring ;lunch from home put it in there. as I wrote put stuff in drawstring bags and bring a hanger to hang your clothes when you change from PT trust me is saves space and you don't have to carry so much.
> *P.S.
> YOU LEAVE THE RED BAG HOME ON ORIENTATION DAY AT METRO TECH.
> YOU BRING IT ON TE FIRST DAY OF THE ACADEMY IN FORT TOTTEN WHERE IT STAYS.*


Gotchu ! That answer helped so much ! Appreciate it !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 26, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Gotchu ! That answer helped so much ! Appreciate it !


Everything in the red bag GOES on the first day ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 26, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Everything in the red bag GOES on the first day ?



Yes the first day at Fort Totten you bring the red PPE bag and you leave it in your locker


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey Tech, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the effort you've been putting out on here to get us noobs on pace with everything. Seriously you've been a big help. I took your advice for paperwork / picture day and dressed formally and was glad I did. So thank you for that! 

I had a quick question about gear issuance at QM: what exactly is the BI jacket? I saw your comprehensive post about QM and it said we leave with the BI jacket. What does that look like? Because I'm not sure if I received one. I only have two "coats" to speak of. I'm assuming ones the class A and the other is the rain coat (looks like a trench coat).


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 27, 2016)

Does your receipt say you were given the BI jacket? It's a jacket you wear to class. Says Fdny on the back (you'll have an emt patch out on underneath that at the end of the academy). It has an inner lining you can remove and wear it during the spring. You're gonna need this as it gets colder for roll call and walking around outside of the class buildings.

Just to reiterate some of the basics. Be on time, actually be early to everything. Next to disrespecting instructors and officers, I'd say lateness is the thing people get destroyed about at the academy. And it's a good habit to get in. Lateness is not tolerated at all when you get to your station. 

Get yourself a little shoe polish kit and leave it in your locker. Make sure you know how iron and do so to your uniforms. If you lose **** easily, get your *** back to qm on day one and buy an extra tie clip. Always have your cover. Step lively around the base. Even when you think there's not someone watching, you can bet there is. Also, for your locker, they make little bag things that are locker deodorizers. Never a bad thing to have. That place smells like **** to begin with. Don't be the smelly guy/girl. No one likes the smelly person.

Things you can leave home for the foreseeable future: trench coat, class A uniform and shoes.

Best advice- get yourself into a routine. Get up at the same time everyday. Make sure all your **** is together before walking out the door. Plenty of people will forget stuff, ties, tie clips, covers. There was one person who forgot their bi jacket one day. And it was freezing out. No idea how he pulled that off. But then guess what, everyone else had to ditch their jackets for roll call. I can tell you that in February, at 6:45 am the wind whipping off that bay can make it extremely uncomfortable to be standing outside. And the drill instructors know it. 

My best advice for the academy, and the job overall, out of sight, out of mind. Don't be a blip on the radar. Show up on time, dressed correctly, keep your mouth shut, do what's asked and no one will bother you. The academy is a great time, and you'll make some career long friends. Do the right thing, and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 27, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Hey Tech, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the effort you've been putting out on here to get us noobs on pace with everything. Seriously you've been a big help. I took your advice for paperwork / picture day and dressed formally and was glad I did. So thank you for that!
> 
> I had a quick question about gear issuance at QM: what exactly is the BI jacket? I saw your comprehensive post about QM and it said we leave with the BI jacket. What does that look like? Because I'm not sure if I received one. I only have two "coats" to speak of. I'm assuming ones the class A and the other is the rain coat (looks like a trench coat).


Hey man I didn't receive one of those jackets either. I just have the two that you described. Are you going to just bring your own jacket on Monday? I think on the letter it's says "personal appropriate outer wear".. I'm assuming that's fancy terms for your own jacket yea?


----------



## Repete1116 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm going to the quarter master tomorrow morning. So when they don't have certain gear, we supposed to go through the academy without it? Or it is ordered and we'll get it at some point.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 27, 2016)

The BI jacket we got fitted for but They have to put our names on it. So they said we will get it later


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 27, 2016)

To those who are graduating today, congrats. you've made it. can't wait to see you in the streets.

To those going in. good luck. don't be an *******. just do the right thing. everything you do from here on out can go on your fdny record. lateness and uniform is a big deal, you can and will get written up, and it'll look bad on your record, especially if you're thinking about any medic/fire promo. 

Good luck


----------



## emt117 (Oct 27, 2016)

I saw that 174 graduated today. Isn't it 360 to start? Only less than half graduated?


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 27, 2016)

180 start... 90 for each class


----------



## emt117 (Oct 27, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> 180 start... 90 for each class



Oh ok thanks


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 27, 2016)

mattchew said:


> To those who are graduating today, congrats. you've made it. can't wait to see you in the streets.
> 
> To those going in. good luck. don't be an *******. just do the right thing. everything you do from here on out can go on your fdny record. lateness and uniform is a big deal, you can and will get written up, and it'll look bad on your record, especially if you're thinking about any medic/fire promo.
> 
> Good luck




Great day and it was a day we all worked hard towards to achieving  and now tomorrow we hit our stations on our first day of work .
To all going in on Monday good luck.
Make sure you pass the knowledge just as @mattchew  did for us and I passed along to you. 
Don't be @$$holes and listen up, follow instructions and *RESPECT THE INSTRUCTORS* get written up enough times and *YOU WILL GET DISMISSED OUT
*
Good luck


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 27, 2016)

irene diakos said:


> Makes sense. I guess it's a first come first serve kind of thing. I took the earliest time and the earliest day lol tomorrow at 0800 hours woohoo for waking up super early traveling all the way from si lol



I came out to Fort Totten from SI myself. make sure you look for carpooling makes it easier.


----------



## emt117 (Oct 27, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Great day and it was a day we all worked hard towards to achieving  and now tomorrow we hit our stations on our first day of work .
> To all going in on Monday good luck.
> Make sure you pass the knowledge just as @mattchew  did for us and I passed along to you.
> Don't be @$$holes and listen up, follow instructions and *RESPECT THE INSTRUCTORS* get written up enough times and *YOU WILL GET DISMISSED OUT
> ...



Congratulations and good luck tomorrow. Thank you for everything you have passed along here.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 27, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Hey Tech, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the effort you've been putting out on here to get us noobs on pace with everything. Seriously you've been a big help. I took your advice for paperwork / picture day and dressed formally and was glad I did. So thank you for that!
> 
> I had a quick question about gear issuance at QM: what exactly is the BI jacket? I saw your comprehensive post about QM and it said we leave with the BI jacket. What does that look like? Because I'm not sure if I received one. I only have two "coats" to speak of. I'm assuming ones the class A and the other is the rain coat (looks like a trench coat).




You are welcome and Good Luck

BI jacket is the windbreaker with winter lining, if the Quarter Master is out of them they will order it for you.
look over your receipt and it will say B/O aka Back order. 
Again good luck in the Academy.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 27, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> You are welcome and Good Luck
> 
> BI jacket is the windbreaker with winter lining, if the Quarter Master is out of them they will order it for you.
> look over your receipt and it will say B/O aka Back order.
> Again good luck in the Academy.


HOW about lockers ? Will there be enough lockers for us all ? And do We have to Bring a lock ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 28, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> HOW about lockers ? Will there be enough lockers for us all ? And do We have to Bring a lock ?



Yes they have a locker for everyone and then some lol.. *YES bring a LOCK for your locker on your first day at Fort Totten.*


----------



## Stas526 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, I just signed up for my EMT class which starts in early November.  My passion is to be an FDNY EMT one day.  Is there any advice you guys can give me that I should be doing during this process?  Thanks so much and good luck to all you guys moving on!!!


----------



## emt117 (Oct 28, 2016)

Robert STasi said:


> Hi, I just signed up for my EMT class which starts in early November.  My passion is to be an FDNY EMT one day.  Is there any advice you guys can give me that I should be doing during this process?  Thanks so much and good luck to all you guys moving on!!!



I don't think there's too much you can do right now. Best advice I can think of is just stay out of trouble and stay in shape. Typically FDNY EMS has an announcement to apply from DCAS every September. Although, this year they did it in July and September so I guess there is no way to tell when they will do it next. Just study for the state exam and pass it and then look out for the next announcement to apply for FDNY. Until then, stay in shape and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Stas526 (Oct 28, 2016)

emt117 said:


> I don't think there's too much you can do right now. Best advice I can think of is just stay out of trouble and stay in shape. Typically FDNY EMS has an announcement to apply from DCAS every September. Although, this year they did it in July and September so I guess there is no way to tell when they will do it next. Just study for the state exam and pass it and then look out for the next announcement to apply for FDNY. Until then, stay in shape and stay out of trouble.


Thank you for the advice, really appreciate it!!


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 28, 2016)

Welp, today was uniform day. It went well.

.....*Then I found out I forgot my hat*....I'm getting sworn in Monday.

I'm ****ing doomed, it's...it's great. The whole day not trying to get on anybody's radar and I'm about to pull a Hiroshima on myself without even trying.

Because of that damn hat. They said to come in early on Monday it will be given to me.

I'm fearing the worst.....They won't kick me out  because of a hat (I would think). However, I have to work that much harder because I'm the idiot who forgot his hat on orientation day., and I don't want to be that idiot.

I just wanna do my job and stay out of everyone's way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wanted to be lowkey with my training stay off any instructor's **** list and I'm about to reach ****lists of the highest degrees. F**********ckkk.....


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Welp, today was uniform day. It went well.
> 
> .....*Then I found out I forgot my hat*....I'm getting sworn in Monday.
> 
> ...


how did u forget your hat? they check to make sure you have everything when u check out and sign for it


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 28, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> how did u forget your hat?



It was when I was taking everything out to of my bag for the QM to check (ironically) to see if I had everything. I did. It was when I was packing everything back in I must forgot it.

By the time I found out, I was home. They tried calling me as I was making my way home, but were unable to get me. I called them back and they were PRETTY chill about it and said come in early to HQ at 9 metrotech and......something will happen ?

(While chill....they were pretty/kind of vague about what's gonna happen)

But yeah that's how it went down. I'm horrified yet anxious.....but also horrified, mostly horrified, completely horrified. Because if my memory serves memory VERY important people are supposed to be at this swear-in.

and I'm about to show my a** to them all. F**k. (I mean granted it's over a hat....but still it's the impression it leaves)

I'll stand out, but this isn't the way I wanted to do it.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> It was when I was taking everything out to of my bag for the QM to check (ironically) to see if I had everything. I did. It was when I was packing everything back in I must forgot it.
> 
> By the time I found out, I was home. They tried calling me as I was making my way home, but were unable to get me. I called them back and they were PRETTY chill about it and said come in early to HQ at 9 metrotech and......something will happen ?
> 
> ...


Do you know anyone on the job or that recently graduated ? ask to borrow there hat


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 28, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> Do you know anyone on the job or that recently graduated ? ask to borrow there hat



I know of no one who fits that bill at all.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> It was when I was taking everything out to of my bag for the QM to check (ironically) to see if I had everything. I did. It was when I was packing everything back in I must forgot it.
> 
> By the time I found out, I was home. They tried calling me as I was making my way home, but were unable to get me. I called them back and they were PRETTY chill about it and said come in early to HQ at 9 metrotech and......something will happen ?
> 
> ...


Holy moly man, I got reemed for forgetting my belt.  Luckily the drill instructor guy said he'll let it pass but next time it's going to be push ups... a lot of push ups. I was a mess that day man from all the running around. I feel like on some level they understand it's a hectic day. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 28, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Holy moly man, I got reemed for forgetting my belt.  Luckily the drill instructor guy said he'll let it pass but next time it's going to be push ups... a lot of push ups. I was a mess that day man from all the running around. I feel like on some level they understand it's a hectic day. I'm sure you'll be fine.




I'm hoping. I'm hoping so much. It's like man. Orientation day. Talking about getting off on the wrong foot. Lol.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> I'm hoping. I'm hoping so much. It's like man. Orientation day. Talking about getting off on the wrong foot. Lol.


It'll be one of those epic stories you pass down lol


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 28, 2016)

acoustony said:


> It'll be one of those epic stories you pass down lol



See, see. That's the thing. On the one hand. This is kind of awesome on the other....F************ck. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not proud of this in anyway. But I'm gonna make an impression and I'm gonna stand out from the crowd. (We all know not in a good way, obviously. Lol)

But....It'll make a fantastic story....that I'm not proud of....sort of. I'm *trying* to find positives here.


----------



## centrals (Oct 28, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> For everyone who is in the academy or already graduated, is your first day at orientation a provisional or permanent appointment? I ask because I'm trying to see if I'm understanding the late filing qualification for the promotion to fire. The next group of trainees should be able to file late through the department if I'm not mistaken as they'll become eligible after the filing period but before the first day of the test.





So who's gonna ask about the late application lol


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 28, 2016)

So we can buy xtra stuff at quartermasters later on?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> I'm hoping. I'm hoping so much. It's like man. Orientation day. Talking about getting off on the wrong foot. Lol.




Do yourselves a favor *DON'T FORGET ANYTHING !!
Make sure you do a double check of yourselves before leaving your homes.*
One guy got written up for dozing off on Orientation day. 
and they are strict in uniform attire being on point. 
Don't slack nor assume it is all good. 
Trust me you will be kissing grass (Push Ups)  and Sun gods are no fun either.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 28, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> So we can buy xtra stuff at quartermasters later on?



Yes, on your time.


----------



## Joeyzee (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> See, see. That's the thing. On the one hand. This is kind of awesome on the other....F************ck.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not proud of this in anyway. But I'm gonna make an impression and I'm gonna stand out from the crowd. (We all know not in a good way, obviously. Lol)
> 
> But....It'll make a fantastic story....that I'm not proud of....sort of. I'm *trying* to find positives here.


Are you in night class or morning class?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 29, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> How was parking at the academy? I notice the park in front closes at 9 pm. Did any daytime people park there?



Parking isn't bad at all. Just get there early and you will find a spot easily. I always parked my car next to the tree near the parade field (where you will always be lining up) or at the quartermaster (which is a huge issue or your first few months so I do not advise doing it) If you park outside the base, just remember your car can be towed away ( you have no markings to say who you are) and its not a small walk onto the base to 325.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 29, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Do yourselves a favor *DON'T FORGET ANYTHING !!
> Make sure you do a double check of yourselves before leaving your homes.*
> One guy got written up for dozing off on Orientation day.
> and they are strict in uniform attire being on point.
> ...


What are Sun Gods? Lol I only know pushups planks and inch worms


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 29, 2016)

Tech couldn't have emphasized it enough. To those going into the Academy, do just about everything your instructors or DIs tell you to do. Don't be THAT GUY who sleeps in class, slacks off, thinks that this is "********" that you need to retake a EMT Original Course (with the words refresher slapped on it) and your state test, because this is 1)something you're being paid to do &2 ) this is something you wanted, so busy your *** to earn it.

The DIs will be strict on you, especially Baker, you will learn that Inch Worms will make you smarter, Push Ups will make you stronger, and Planks make you a better person... Which is basically this, you ****ed up or you're out of shape and he is going to get you into shape, and or discipline you.

Good Luck Guys, I will be seeing a few of you guys this week when I pick up my check before my tour. Time will fly right on by.


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 29, 2016)

centrals said:


> So who's gonna ask about the late application lol



Word on the street is that there should be an announcement for the whole class Monday.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 29, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Word on the street is that there should be an announcement for the whole class Monday.


I was told the same


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 29, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I was told the same



Haha were you sitting near me for paperwork & picture day? 12:00 Tuesday session back row? LOL


----------



## acoustony (Oct 29, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Haha were you sitting near me for paperwork & picture day? 12:00 Tuesday session back row? LOL


lol nah I was there Monday morning. Felt like I was on a special ops mission asking around if anyone new anything lol


----------



## centrals (Oct 29, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Word on the street is that there should be an announcement for the whole class Monday.




I started doing research on this. There's even a link on DCAS website outlining the procedure the department has to follow in the event of late applications. Google "dcas personnel service bulletins" and click the 200-3  link. 

I called dcas too and they said it's 100% real, so long as you meet at least 1 of the circumstances listed on their site or the notice of examination. 


So here's to hoping they tell us Monday.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> What are Sun Gods? Lol I only know pushups planks and inch worms



Military Sun Gods =  *PAIN*

Arms straight out, parallel to the deck.  (Standard arm position)
Arms out in front of you parallel to the deck.
Arms out in front of you at a 45-degree angle.
Arms straight above your head.
I prefer 100 straight push ups lol
This was a doozy of a punishment


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 29, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Do yourselves a favor *DON'T FORGET ANYTHING !!
> Make sure you do a double check of yourselves before leaving your homes.*
> One guy got written up for dozing off on Orientation day.
> and they are strict in uniform attire being on point.
> ...


Bro ! Could you give me a quick RUN down on the uniform for orientation !? Just to be sure !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Bro ! Could you give me a quick RUN down on the uniform for orientation !? Just to be sure !



Assigned shirt:
Long sleeve light blue shirt, tie and tie clip. work belt (The woven one), work pants, work boots and cover.
(Not sure if you were given a BI jacket yet as it being colder weather, it should state you wear it, or what they said was admissible)
White T shirt ( NO Wife beater ) Black socks.
for you first day at Metro Tech you only take your black duffle bag notebook pen/pencil. lunch, water. and wat ever paper work you were asked to bring.

*P.S. Orientation is a long and pretty boring day. STAY AWAKE or you will get written up.

Good luck buddy*


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 29, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Assigned shirt:
> Long sleeve light blue shirt, tie and tie clip. work belt (The woven one), work pants, work boots and cover.
> (Not sure if you were given a BI jacket yet as it being colder weather, it should state you wear it, or what they said was admissible)
> White T shirt ( NO Wife beater ) Black socks.
> ...



Thank you so much for the info.  You mentioned a cover.  What is that?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 29, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Military Sun Gods =  *PAIN*
> 
> Arms straight out, parallel to the deck.  (Standard arm position)
> Arms out in front of you parallel to the deck.
> ...


Never did them lol


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 29, 2016)

They told us to wear the smooth belt


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Oct 29, 2016)

Your uniform should consist of this:

Class A Dress Cover (No Cap Device)
Long Sleeve LIGHT BLUE Shirt (no collar brass)
Plain WHITE T'Shirt 
The with The Clasp
Work Duty Pants
SMOOTH Belt
Work Boots, Long black socks.


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone else having a tough time shining the duty boots? I'm not even sure we need to shine them, but I figured I'd check with everyone on that.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Oct 29, 2016)

Just a suggestion.... 

Leave your tie, tie clasp, credentials (emt card, state id, department id), and cover inside your car at the end of the day. so you won't forget


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  You mentioned a cover.  What is that?



Your hat probie =)


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Just a suggestion....
> 
> Leave your tie, tie clasp, credentials (emt card, state id, department id), and cover inside your car at the end of the day. so you won't forget




^^^^^*What ever @mattchew  post on this thread, read his post intently. It is whom I followed in advice.*


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Anyone else having a tough time shining the duty boots? I'm not even sure we need to shine them, but I figured I'd check with everyone on that.



Kwik boot polish with a brush and a little water.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> They told us to wear the smooth belt



I stand corrected Smooth belt.
They did not have a smooth belt when I started and was permitted to wear my woven belt. 
My apologies.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Your uniform should consist of this:
> 
> Class A Dress Cover (No Cap Device)
> Long Sleeve LIGHT BLUE Shirt (no collar brass)
> ...



You are right I stand corrected  DorkyEMT Quarter Master ran out of smooth belt and I wore my woven belt all during the academy til the dam near end when I got the smooth one lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 29, 2016)

*JUST AN FYI: IMPORTANT ONE AT THAT. RE; Social Media*
I was just on instagram #FDNYEMS and giving everyone going in a HEADS UP.
watch what you post on social media, I already saw some people posting their $h!t on there.
*YOU ARE INVITING* *trouble* as you will learn. Do not post anything from the academy, while you are there.
in uniform unless special occasion. Just do yourself a favor and avoid posting anything regarding social media.
they will give you warnings so follow them regarding social media. totes understand you are excited, but refrain.
*THEY ARE WATCHING* !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 29, 2016)

Does anyone know the graduation date for the october CLASS ? BY any chance ?


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 29, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Does anyone know the graduation date for the october CLASS ? BY any chance ?



I'd say just focus on doing all of your stuff correctly and take it day by day, but an educated guess is Feb 02.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> Are you in night class or morning class?



Morning class....from  Parkchester, Bronx...to Fort Totten Queens. It's gonna be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honestly, I want this so fu*king bad. I don't care. (in my head it'll be like going to school, except maybe more physical)


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Do yourselves a favor *DON'T FORGET ANYTHING !!
> Make sure you do a double check of yourselves before leaving your homes.*
> One guy got written up for dozing off on Orientation day.
> and they are strict in uniform attire being on point.
> ...



Plus, my class will be in the freezing cold so yaaaaa. Fu*k.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Your hat probie =)



So *that's* the dress cover. The hat.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 30, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> So *that's* the dress cover. The hat.


Dude I'm gonna have to find you through out the class for comic relief haha


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Military Sun Gods =  *PAIN*
> 
> Arms straight out, parallel to the deck.  (Standard arm position)
> Arms out in front of you parallel to the deck.
> ...



......This just gets better and better. Oh man.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

acoustony said:


> Dude I'm gonna have to find you through out the class for comic relief haha



You probably have already met me or seen me.

God, I just want to pass this thing, without pissing off anybody or attracting the least amount of attention possible.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Oct 30, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> You probably have already met me or seen me.
> 
> God, I just want to pass this thing, without pissing off anybody or attracting the least amount of attention possible.


Lol I think I know who you are. Were you the one we were joking with saying you're going to be the reason we all have to do push-ups?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Trust me brother it is a lotta stuff you have to carry, , How about posting here if there is anyone on this board that could help a brother out with extra room in their vehicle that can at least drop you off as close as they can in the city and cabbing?uber it back home ?
> 
> When is your fitting day at Fort Totten ? and if anyone is reading this and lives in Manhattan or if you could meet them in what ever borough is close to you could help a future FDNY EMT  brother out ? Reach out to HarlemKid89.


What aré we suppose to Bring for orientation in our BLACK duffel bag ?


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

Sweet Tee said:


> Lol I think I know who you are. Were you the one we were joking with saying you're going to be the reason we all have to do push-ups?



I was the one saying I'm *NOT* gonna be the reason, we're doing pushups. Lol. Hey, that's how rumors get started and we all that's sh*t is rampant, like a std.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 30, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> What aré we suppose to Bring for orientation in our BLACK duffel bag ?



Notebook Pens paper, Lunch if your bringing one, water and don't forget you always to have your drivers license, EMT card and your FDNY ID card on you all the time.
Red Bag stays home til tuesday when you head to fort totten and it stays in your locker.
Good luck tomorrow !

Tomorrow people will start asking about car pooling.


----------



## Fleury14 (Oct 30, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> What aré we suppose to Bring for orientation in our BLACK duffel bag ?


OK I need to know. What's up with writing random words in all caps?


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> *Tomorrow people will start asking about car pooling*.



Yes, can you tell us more about this. Because somebody told me there may be something with that. What are the details with this if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## acoustony (Oct 30, 2016)

I just layed out all my stuff. Long sleeve blue shirt (no collar pins), work pants, smooth belt, work boots, tie, tie clip, cover . Am I missing anything?


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

Also, I'd love to have an idea of how they will teach us when it comes to the academics considering we'll be tested everyday.


----------



## Doc Logical (Oct 30, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I just layed out all my stuff. Long sleeve blue shirt (no collar pins), work pants, smooth belt, work boots, tie, tie clip, cover . Am I missing anything?



The hat......Trust me. I'd know.


----------



## EMT6003 (Oct 30, 2016)

What uniform do you wear first day of class?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Oct 30, 2016)

Good Luck to those heading in tomorrow. Congrats to those that just graduated.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 30, 2016)

acoustony said:


> I just layed out all my stuff. Long sleeve blue shirt (no collar pins), work pants, smooth belt, work boots, tie, tie clip, cover . Am I missing anything?


White t ****t underneath and black socks.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 30, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> White t ****t underneath and black socks.


Tee shirt


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 30, 2016)

Fleury14 said:


> OK I need to know. What's up with writing random words in all caps?


Lol ... My phone for some reason automatically makes some words caps lol i have no idea Why


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 30, 2016)

I was unable to get a mirror finish on my boots. Like not even close despite a good effort. What exactly are they expecting for polish on these boots? And if they hammer me for not having a mirror finish, where can I read how to do a better job for Tuesday? Thanks


----------



## Fleury14 (Oct 30, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Lol ... My phone for some reason automatically makes some words caps lol i have no idea Why


I read your posts with a Regis Philbin voice in my head. For SOME strange reason.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 30, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Yes, can you tell us more about this. Because somebody told me there may be something with that. What are the details with this if you don't mind me asking.



At the end of Orientation everyone starts asking where you are from and if you are from there part of town ( Borough ) and want to carpool.
And then when you get to Fort Totten on Tuesday (Day 2)  the instructor will ask everyone who is from what borough and if they can carpool.
It helps those who don't have cars as well remember you are all in it together.

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 30, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> I was unable to get a mirror finish on my boots. Like not even close despite a good effort. What exactly are they expecting for polish on these boots? And if they hammer me for not having a mirror finish, where can I read how to do a better job for Tuesday? Thanks




Clean  !! no scuff marks and they are not looking for a mirror finish. Just clean and neat.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 30, 2016)

Fleury14 said:


> I read your posts with a Regis Philbin voice in my head. For SOME strange reason.


Lmaooooo hahahaha ! Thats funny !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Notebook Pens paper, Lunch if your bringing one, water and don't forget you always to have your drivers license, EMT card and your FDNY ID card on you all the time.
> Red Bag stays home til tuesday when you head to fort totten and it stays in your locker.
> Good luck tomorrow !
> 
> Tomorrow people will start asking about car pooling.


What happens if we show up to orientation with a little bit of hair on our face ? No beard ! Just a little bit of hair growing back ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 30, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> What happens if we show up to orientation with a little bit of hair on our face ? No beard ! Just a little bit of hair growing back ?



Big Negative on the facial hair, 100% clean shaven


----------



## JZHusky (Oct 30, 2016)

Bout to say. Def shave and if anything I'd go against the grain afterwards for tomorrow too.


----------



## RobertJLeonard (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey guys sorry to continue on this subject but with the uniform we have to wear on orientation. The picture that they gave to us on admin processing day, shows a guy with his collar pins on, wearing his class A shoes. I just want to confirm that it's actually, no collar pins and work boots. Thanks.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Big Negative on the facial hair, 100% clean shaven


Thanks man ! Okay so obviously we leave our uniform pants and shirts home right ? All extra pants and shirts ? Do they go in the red bag to fort totten ?


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

RobertJLeonard said:


> Hey guys sorry to continue on this subject but with the uniform we have to wear on orientation. The picture that they gave to us on admin processing day, shows a guy with his collar pins on, wearing his class A shoes. I just want to confirm that it's actually, no collar pins and work boots. Thanks.



Thats correct. No pins and work boots.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 31, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! Okay so obviously we leave our uniform pants and shirts home right ? All extra pants and shirts ? Do they go in the red bag to fort totten ?



Red bag only PPE gear, helmet gloves. Academy uniform stays home, PT clothes stays in your locker along with a towel, sneakers, and a spare pair of white socks.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Red bag only PPE gear, helmet gloves. Academy uniform stays home, PT clothes stays in your locker along with a towel, sneakers, and a spare pair of white socks.


How many days of absence are we allowed ?


----------



## SIEMTB (Oct 31, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> How many days of absence are we allowed ?


Technically speaking, none. I don't think you're allowed to miss more than 4 sessions and that's 2 days worth of classes. All absences have to be approved too.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Oct 31, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Technically speaking, none. I don't think you're allowed to miss more than 4 sessions and that's 2 days worth of classes. All absences have to be approved too.


How do we go about getting an absence approved ?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Oct 31, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> How do we go about getting an absence approved ?


Unless it's an immediate family members death ur prob not gonna get approved they're really strict with lateness nevermind absence!!


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 31, 2016)

You should never ever be absent.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Nov 1, 2016)

Mikef19 said:


> You should never ever be absent.


I mean if u miss one CLASS with a doctor's note Im sure u wont get kicked out !


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Nov 1, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I mean if u miss one CLASS with a doctor's note Im sure u wont get kicked out !


You go sick with a doctor's note and just are excluded from PT not from CLASS OR THE DAY


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 1, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> How many days of absence are we allowed ?




ZIP ! not advised and if you are absent you must make it up on you own time. Medical reasons medical letter and still have to make up the days lesson you missed.
(TRY TRY your best not to miss out a day)


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 1, 2016)

My $0.02...
If you haven't even started and you're trying to figure out how to game the system with an excused absence, just don't show up. 

It's four months of your life to set your career. Mess that up and you will be kicking yourself when you are stuck working in an office somewhere. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Nov 1, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> My $0.02...
> If you haven't even started and you're trying to figure out how to game the system with an excused absence, just don't show up.
> 
> It's four months of your life to set your career. Mess that up and you will be kicking yourself when you are stuck working in an office somewhere.
> ...


I took care of it ! Lol ! True tho ! But i took care of it already !


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 1, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I took care of it ! Lol ! True tho ! But i took care of it already !



Good job, bro... And good luck. Work hard and keep your head down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Nov 1, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Good job, bro... And good luck. Work hard and keep your head down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate your words brother ! Thank u


----------



## emt117 (Nov 3, 2016)

Stas526 said:


> Thank you for the advice, really appreciate it!!



No problem


----------



## FDNYEMT (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone know the last number they called for the current class in the academy (or and estimate of where they stopped )


----------



## SIEMTB (Nov 5, 2016)

mattchew said:


> Anyone know the last number they called for the current class in the academy (or and estimate of where they stopped )


I would say around 280 on 6003 with a lot of people still available to be called between 180 and 280


----------



## Joeyzee (Nov 5, 2016)

I heard people on my tour who have early 300s called


----------



## mlbfdny (Nov 7, 2016)

exam 6003 #250, still no calls or heard anything yet. I know there are people with higher list numbers than me getting called in, should I be worried, anyone I should contact to make sure I didn't get skipped over?


----------



## voluntarynolonger (Nov 7, 2016)

mlbfdny said:


> exam 6003 #250, still no calls or heard anything yet. I know there are people with higher list numbers than me getting called in, should I be worried, anyone I should contact to make sure I didn't get skipped over?



PES 16-04 started last week. You'll have to wait for the next class, which will be in mid February. Contact your investigator to make sure they have everything they need.


----------



## mlbfdny (Nov 7, 2016)

voluntarynolonger said:


> PES 16-04 started last week. You'll have to wait for the next class, which will be in mid February. Contact your investigator to make sure they have everything they need.


Yeah its a total bummer man, really was hoping I would get in by now but its always a waiting game. I was under the impression you do not want to contact your investigator unless they contact you first.


----------



## Gtor49 (Nov 10, 2016)

If the next class is around mid Feb, when would they let you know you got in ? Do they give you a months heads up ?


----------



## Joeyzee (Nov 11, 2016)

Legit I received the phone call 10 or somdays before swearing in. There was actually an instance in my class now where someone was called the day of swearing in and was expected to quit his job and get to FDNY hq as soon as possible. Depends what your list number is and where they are on the list when they call and how fast they get to you. 

As for next class, we have family day 02/04/2016 so I imagine after that.


----------



## Doc Logical (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay. So this is gonna sound like a very stupid question. But I'm gonna feel stupid if I don't ask it.

Can I wear the FDNY jacket casually ? Or would that be inappropriate ? (as in on an off-day)

Again, it doesn't seem like the dumbest thing to know but. I have it here. I wanna wear it sooo....I mean ?


----------



## Joeyzee (Nov 11, 2016)

Personally I'd say no. But I wouldn't want to jinx things lol


----------



## Doc Logical (Nov 11, 2016)

Joeyzee said:


> Personally I'd say no. But I wouldn't want to jinx things lol



True......True......Hmm...Bump it then. I won't do it. I want to but I don't, it's weird.


----------



## JZHusky (Nov 11, 2016)

You're an FDNY employee. My opinion is that it's fine to wear something with patches etc off duty. The BI jacket might be pushing it as its kind of an admin uniform type item. But job shirts / bombers jackets are fine as far as I could imagine.


----------



## voluntarynolonger (Nov 12, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Okay. So this is gonna sound like a very stupid question. But I'm gonna feel stupid if I don't ask it.
> 
> Can I wear the FDNY jacket casually ? Or would that be inappropriate ? (as in on an off-day)
> 
> Again, it doesn't seem like the dumbest thing to know but. I have it here. I wanna wear it sooo....I mean ?



You are a Probie EMT, 2 weeks into the academy. This question shouldn't need an answer. But i'll do it anyway.

*Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever *wear anything with the department patch outside of the academy until graduation. Unless you like doing pushups and leg lifts, and making all of your classmates do them as well. Can't believe this question is even asked.


----------



## Stavie670 (Nov 12, 2016)

Is creatine aloud or am I going to fail the drug test.


----------



## Doc Logical (Nov 13, 2016)

voluntarynolonger said:


> You are a Probie EMT, 2 weeks into the academy. This question shouldn't need an answer. But i'll do it anyway.
> 
> *Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever *wear anything with the department patch outside of the academy until graduation. Unless you like doing pushups and leg lifts, and making all of your classmates do them as well. Can't believe this question is even asked.



Umm ?......K ? Lil aggressive for my taste. But, you don't know if you don't ask. So, I'll gladly bite the bullet on this one. Who knows, might've just saved somebody else from doing something stupid and you may have played a part in that.

So thank you ? I think....


----------



## Paramediclopez911 (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone knows when the next medic class goes in? Thanks.


----------



## Mikef19 (Nov 13, 2016)

Paramediclopez911 said:


> Anyone knows when the next medic class goes in? Thanks.



The one in now finishes tomorrow. Rumor is a medic basic class in December, and a new probie class early next year.


----------



## jb12780 (Nov 13, 2016)

6xx on 6003. Last month I called the automated DCAS number and I was "outstanding". Called again today, it was changed to "not outstanding." 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 13, 2016)

jb12780 said:


> 6xx on 6003. Last month I called the automated DCAS number and I was "outstanding". Called again today, it was changed to "not outstanding."
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Focus on staying busy, working out most important keeping out of trouble. enjoy the holidays now and focus on the next class (suppose to start in Feb) in January,  The outstanding / Not standing shouldn't be a worry for you right now. 
Remember NO NEWS is good news as we have all learned here.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 13, 2016)

Doc Logical said:


> Umm ?......K ? Lil aggressive for my taste. But, you don't know if you don't ask. So, I'll gladly bite the bullet on this one. Who knows, might've just saved somebody else from doing something stupid and you may have played a part in that.
> 
> So thank you ? I think....




I can totally understand your desire to sport your FDNY gear, but think about it, you wearing it casually and you are at a place that is in question and something happens ( Stolen or damaged )? would it be worth getting booted out of the academy over something so frivolous ? you will be wearing your gear so much when your working. 
Enjoy the academy and quick question " Is the count on deck still the same ? "


----------



## Doc Logical (Nov 13, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> I can totally understand your desire to sport your FDNY gear, but think about it, you wearing it casually and you are at a place that is in question and something happens ( Stolen or damaged )? would it be worth getting booted out of the academy over something so frivolous ? you will be wearing your gear so much when your working.
> Enjoy the academy and quick question " Is the count on deck still the same ? "



No, my fear was something could go down and people would look to me to do something and I can say no. Lol. I don't want to be in that position. So beyond that I jut wanted to understand that the option was open. My heart really wasn't in it to do, to be honest. I just wanted to understand the rules, just be informed in that regard. As you can you tell, I'm excited.

Also to answer your question.
Yes it is.


----------



## BAZ (Nov 13, 2016)

Is the October class eligible for the Firefighter promotional exam?


----------



## Emt1981 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes they are


----------



## Emt1981 (Nov 13, 2016)

BAZ said:


> Is the October class eligible for the Firefighter promotional exam?




Yes they are. Almost half of my class summited the aplication on the first few days.


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Nov 13, 2016)

Emt1981 said:


> Yes they are. Almost half of my class summited the aplication on the first few days.


I heard they were able to apply for it "late filing" but they aren't "eligible" being they weren't appointed by august 2016. the last class before this was last class eligible for promotion is what I've been told from LT's


----------



## BAZ (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Joeyzee (Nov 13, 2016)

Sir, the count on deck is one hundred eighty....I'll save the rest and let others figure it out when they get to the academy


----------



## Joeyzee (Nov 13, 2016)

MelEmtNyc said:


> I heard they were able to apply for it "late filing" but they aren't "eligible" being they weren't appointed by august 2016. the last class before this was last class eligible for promotion is what I've been told from LT's



We are eligible and will be taking the test along with everybody else who filed for it before August 2016. We were granted late filing and are eligible to be hired after 2 years of satisfactory service per personale at FDNY hq (metrotech) as well as instructors and LTs at the academy.


----------



## Gtor49 (Nov 14, 2016)

jb12780 said:


> 6xx on 6003. Last month I called the automated DCAS number and I was "outstanding". Called again today, it was changed to "not outstanding."
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



This is the first I hear of calling DCAS and them telling you your status is "outstanding/ not outstanding" can someone explain?


----------



## ChrisG2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Gtor49 said:


> This is the first I hear of calling DCAS and them telling you your status is "outstanding/ not outstanding" can someone explain?


I just called and im no longer on an outstanding cert list either, from what ive heard on here and from a Division Chief from FDNY, you are placed on an outstanding cert when they start calling for a class and your number could be within reach. Since this class just really started, maybe thats why? Guess we will have to see what happens a week or so before the next academy. My list #49X


----------



## SIEMTB (Nov 14, 2016)

ChrisG2 said:


> I just called and im no longer on an outstanding cert list either, from what ive heard on here and from a Division Chief from FDNY, you are placed on an outstanding cert when they start calling for a class and your number could be within reach. Since this class just really started, maybe thats why? Guess we will have to see what happens a week or so before the next academy. My list #49X


Nobody knows what this means. No division chief, no battilion chief, no liuetenant, no one. Just do what you're supposed to do and when your list number is reached you'll be called. Trust me when I tell you no one knows for sure what the outstanding/not outstanding truthfully means except for DCAS.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Nov 17, 2016)

You should not wear anything issued to you outside of work unless you would like to be "expected to help" NYS DOH Article 30 does not apply to us because we work for a municipality... Don't risk jamming yourself up because your proud, because that pride can immediately get shut down when you lose your job.


----------



## JZHusky (Nov 19, 2016)

Has anyone from PES 16-03 or earlier received any correspondence from DCAS/FDNY regarding exam 7501 (promotion to FF)?


----------



## MelEmtNyc (Nov 19, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Has anyone from PES 16-03 or earlier received any correspondence from DCAS/FDNY regarding exam 7501 (promotion to FF)?


Yes I was in pes16- 02 and a bunch of ppl started getting letters last week


----------



## SIEMTB (Nov 19, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Has anyone from PES 16-03 or earlier received any correspondence from DCAS/FDNY regarding exam 7501 (promotion to FF)?


Remember we're late registration. We'all get the applications soon/study dates enough


----------



## SIEMTB (Nov 19, 2016)

SIEMTB said:


> Remember we're late registration. We'all get the applications soon/study dates enough


Soon enough*


----------



## JZHusky (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Mel. 

SI, I know I'm just concerned regarding some toxic rumors floating around the locker room about the late filers being disqualified despite what was obviously a rather official green light on HQ day and plain language in the NOE.


----------



## centrals (Nov 19, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Thanks Mel.
> 
> SI, I know I'm just concerned regarding some toxic rumors floating around the locker room about the late filers being disqualified despite what was obviously a rather official green light on HQ day and plain language in the NOE.



HR confirmed we're fine. They were reviewing our applications this week before submitting them to DCAS. Call the recruitment number to set up a date for study session but it wasn't really helpful at all.


----------



## Mikef19 (Nov 21, 2016)

JZHusky said:


> Thanks Mel.
> 
> SI, I know I'm just concerned regarding some toxic rumors floating around the locker room about the late filers being disqualified despite what was obviously a rather official green light on HQ day and plain language in the NOE.



You'll learn quickly on this job, rumors fly like the wind blows. Don't believe anything until it's on department letterhead.


----------



## BAZ (Nov 22, 2016)

I was in July class and received the letter yesterday so I'm assuming most people will receive the letters this week into next.


----------



## Fdnyhopeful33 (Nov 22, 2016)

What's up guys, graduated while back. Anybody in this class right now have class schedule that shows when they'll be graduating? Or a round about estimate on when you will graduate. What date were u guys sworn in? Thanks for the info. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Joeyzee (Nov 23, 2016)

Fdnyhopeful33 said:


> What's up guys, graduated while back. Anybody in this class right now have class schedule that shows when they'll be graduating? Or a round about estimate on when you will graduate. What date were u guys sworn in? Thanks for the info. Good luck with everything.




Sworn in on Halloween, October 31st 2016 and graduation is sometime after 02/04/2016 which is our family day.


----------



## EMT6003 (Nov 29, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> You should not wear anything issued to you outside of work unless you would like to be "expected to help" NYS DOH Article 30 does not apply to us because we work for a municipality... Don't risk jamming yourself up because your proud, because that pride can immediately get shut down when you lose your job.


Do you know if we can wear anything that says fdny after graduating?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Nov 29, 2016)

EMT6003 said:


> Do you know if we can wear anything that says fdny after graduating?



You can wear things after graduating, but remember what I said... Someone sees you in that uniform, job shirt, jacket, etc.... There is no article 30 to cover your skin. That mainly applies to the privates


----------



## silvercat354726 (Dec 1, 2016)

Does anyone know when the start date is for the next academy?


----------



## JZHusky (Dec 3, 2016)

silvercat354726 said:


> Does anyone know when the start date is for the next academy?



An educated guess is 02/13.


----------



## Str8dope (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey guys does anyone know the pay rate while being in the academy (Night or Day)? Thank you in advance.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Dec 9, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Hey guys does anyone know the pay rate while being in the academy (Night or Day)? Thank you in advance.



Day is base pay 16.31/hr

Night is a LITTLE bit more due to night diff.... Not a noticeable dent in the paychecks.


----------



## Str8dope (Dec 9, 2016)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Day is base pay 16.31/hr
> 
> Night is a LITTLE bit more due to night diff.... Not a noticeable dent in the paychecks.



Okay that's cool. What about the hours? I would like to keep my day job till the end of the academy (9-5). Is this possible?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Dec 9, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Okay that's cool. What about the hours? I would like to keep my day job till the end of the academy (9-5). Is this possible?



Academy Hours are:

Tour 2: 0700-1500
Tour 3: 1500 (or 1530) - 2300 (or 2330)


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Dec 9, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Okay that's cool. What about the hours? I would like to keep my day job till the end of the academy (9-5). Is this possible?


It's not a smart idea to hold your day job. I tried to do the same thing working in retail as a supervisor at Spencer's Gifts. It really affects you. The stress of one job and the stress you'll encounter in your first month in the academy. It is a lot.


----------



## SIEMTB (Dec 10, 2016)

Str8dope said:


> Hey guys does anyone know the pay rate while being in the academy (Night or Day)? Thank you in advance.


Yeah it's about $30 more. Not a large dent as the other poster has said.


----------



## njp5178 (Dec 15, 2016)

97X on 6003, passed everything and the medical, now the waiting game begins...


----------



## wanderingnick (Dec 21, 2016)

As far as I have heard, next academy will begin on Feb. 14 (Valentines Day). On average, you will get 7-14 days notice of the academy so inform you employer now that it will be short notice.


----------



## njp5178 (Dec 21, 2016)

Quick question about the academy and fdny ems... is there a contract of employment that is signed stating a minimal time of employment? For example if I receive another job offer while atttending the academy.


----------



## SIEMTB (Dec 24, 2016)

njp5178 said:


> Quick question about the academy and fdny ems... is there a contract of employment that is signed stating a minimal time of employment? For example if I receive another job offer while atttending the academy.


No


----------



## EMT6003 (Dec 24, 2016)

are you allowed to smoke on base?


----------



## 13r0w3r (Dec 24, 2016)

I filed for FDNY EMT in July and I still didn't get my list number yet. I know there was a filing period in September as well, do you think they're going to merge the two filings together to make one list? If that's the case I can be waiting forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 24, 2016)

13r0w3r said:


> I filed for FDNY EMT in July and I still didn't get my list number yet. I know there was a filing period in September as well, do you think they're going to merge the two filings together to make one list? If that's the case I can be waiting forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be getting it soon ! When i did mine .. I filed in sept. And got my list number in february ! Be patient!


----------



## 13r0w3r (Dec 24, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> You should be getting it soon ! When i did mine .. I filed in sept. And got my list number in february ! Be patient!



Thanks a lot man! I'm trying haha... How long did it take you to get on from when you received your list number? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 25, 2016)

13r0w3r said:


> Thanks a lot man! I'm trying haha... How long did it take you to get on from when you received your list number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received my list number feb. 2015 .. And started the academy in october of this year ! Im in the academy now ! So i would say a year and change after you GET your LIST number ! Its a long process bro ! Gotta be patient ..


----------



## 13r0w3r (Dec 25, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> I received my list number feb. 2015 .. And started the academy in october of this year ! Im in the academy now ! So i would say a year and change after you GET your LIST number ! Its a long process bro ! Gotta be patient ..



Damn that's crazy.. Did you have the basic score (70)? I think Im going to get a 75 cause I took the HazMat class too. Hopefully that helps with getting a good number on the list 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 26, 2016)

13r0w3r said:


> Damn that's crazy.. Did you have the basic score (70)? I think Im going to get a 75 cause I took the HazMat class too. Hopefully that helps with getting a good number on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i had a basic 70 .. I think it does help if u GET a 75 ! True


----------



## 13r0w3r (Dec 26, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Yeah i had a basic 70 .. I think it does help if u GET a 75 ! True



lol we'll see what happens. Thanks again, and good luck in the academy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisG2 (Dec 26, 2016)

13r0w3r said:


> lol we'll see what happens. Thanks again, and good luck in the academy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 points is big man, i was in the mid 1200's and fought for 5 points that weren't given to me and the honored it and no im in the high 400's.  Goodluck dude!


----------



## 13r0w3r (Dec 26, 2016)

ChrisG2 said:


> 5 points is big man, i was in the mid 1200's and fought for 5 points that weren't given to me and the honored it and no im in the high 400's.  Goodluck dude!



Wow good for you, that's awesome! Yea I heard 5 points can make a huge difference. My buddy took the HAZMAT and the EVOC so he's probably gonna get an 80. He's gonna be like in the first class lol. Should be hearing back any day now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph taye (Dec 26, 2016)

I herd that you can be disqualified for having moving violations on your license can someone clarify more, does that mean if I have a speeding ticket I can never join FDNY?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 26, 2016)

13r0w3r said:


> lol we'll see what happens. Thanks again, and good luck in the academy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pleasure brother ! Appreciate it greatly ! Likewise, good luck !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Dec 26, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> My pleasure brother ! Appreciate it greatly ! Likewise, good luck !



Haven't been on here in a while, wanted to see how you doing ? how's the academy so far for you. 
Before you know it you will be out here in the hustle lol. 
Have you done rotations yet ?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 26, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Haven't been on here in a while, wanted to see how you doing ? how's the academy so far for you.
> Before you know it you will be out here in the hustle lol.
> Have you done rotations yet ?


Thanks man ! You were always great help for me when i had questions ! Its going good so far ! We graduate first week of february ! Yeah Ive done about 5 days of rotations so far ! A lot of fun Stuff haha


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 26, 2016)

I honestly don't know why FDNY is such a big deal.....


----------



## Fdnyhopeful33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! You were always great help for me when i had questions ! Its going good so far ! We graduate first week of february ! Yeah Ive done about 5 days of rotations so far ! A lot of fun Stuff haha


Hey whatsup bro. U graduate first week of February? Or around February 8,9? Good luck rest of way


----------



## TheMedicLife (Dec 27, 2016)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Thanks man ! You were always great help for me when i had questions ! Its going good so far ! We graduate first week of february ! Yeah Ive done about 5 days of rotations so far ! A lot of fun Stuff haha



Good to hear !
how is the AM class working for you ? Hope the am class was a good fit for your schedule. did you find a carpool ? and glad to hear your doing good. before you know it you will be out in the streets.


----------



## SIEMTB (Dec 30, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> I honestly don't know why FDNY is such a big deal.....


Best department in the world and it's not even close so yes, that's why it's a big deal to many. This patch opens up doors to anything you want to do or anywhere you want to go. Whether EMS or fire, you'll never know what it truly means to be a part of the FDNY brotherhood unless you've experienced it yourself. I've wanted this since I was 5 and now that I'm here; I never ONCE looked back in my decision to join the greatest department in the world at such a young age with the sacrifices I have made when many of my friends are still only in college and living freely.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 30, 2016)

Fdnyhopeful33 said:


> Hey whatsup bro. U graduate first week of February? Or around February 8,9? Good luck rest of way


Yeah ! February 7th i think ! Or 8th ! Because feb. 6th is family day, i gotta check again ! Thanks a lot bro !


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Dec 30, 2016)

TheTechLife said:


> Good to hear !
> how is the AM class working for you ? Hope the am class was a good fit for your schedule. did you find a carpool ? and glad to hear your doing good. before you know it you will be out in the streets.


I love tour 2 man ! Its been so much fun ! Believe it or not, Ive been taking public transportation and its been working ever since ! I just wake up really early to give myself extra time, Haha ! Not carpooling with anyone! Lol but yeah man, 5 weeks left i think ! Im ready


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 2, 2017)

Any word on when the next class starts? I heard early March.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## SIEMTB (Jan 2, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Any word on when the next class starts? I heard early March.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Probably around Valentine's Day


----------



## njp5178 (Jan 4, 2017)

So when would be the next ems to fire promotional? If it goes with the OC would it be 2023?  Trying to figure this out because I'm 24 years old and not in the academy yet.. would hate to pursue and not have a shot to move to fire


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 5, 2017)

The next filing for OC is April 5th of this year.

Not sure what the exact timeframe is for the next promotional, but I think it's usually around 5 years.


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 5, 2017)

When do you think calls will start going out for the next class? Jan 23rd or later?


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 5, 2017)

And they give the promotion every 2-4 years depends what dcas needs.


----------



## Joseph taye (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone here? A medic or knows a medic working for fdny? Is the salary livable? As in are u able to move out and support your self/family?


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 5, 2017)

Joseph taye said:


> Anyone here? A medic or knows a medic working for fdny? Is the salary livable? As in are u able to move out and support your self/family?



I am. Shoot me a pm and I'll give you the rundown.


----------



## Fdnyhopeful33 (Jan 7, 2017)

Since getting closer to family day, -any concrete info on when graduation is? Congrats on passing state and everything guys


----------



## centrals (Jan 8, 2017)

They're saying they don't know the graduation date yet, but to expect it to be the week of the 6th. One of the instructors also mentioned them getting a break after this class graduates, so I'm not the time frame for the next one


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jan 8, 2017)

Spoke to my senior investigator, class is starting the end of March.


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 8, 2017)

End of march why such a big gap?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jan 8, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> End of march why such a big gap?


Not sure but my card expired the 31st of March and I had to get a new card and send them a copy ASAP. She wouldn't give me a date just the end of March.


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 8, 2017)

My buddy in class right now said the next one was February


----------



## centrals (Jan 8, 2017)

The instructors said they're getting a break after this class


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 8, 2017)

I could see a week, but more than a month would be insane.


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just heard March 6th.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## SIEMTB (Jan 9, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Just heard March 6th.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


The instructors are getting a break reportedly and graduation is slated now for February 8th


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 9, 2017)

SIEMTB said:


> The instructors are getting a break reportedly and graduation is slated now for February 8th


Yep I heard the same thing.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 11, 2017)

Investigator said march as well didn't say when in march but sometime in march.


----------



## Type2machine (Jan 11, 2017)

What's up guys Ive been following this thread for a while and finally joined. Im in a situation where I was offered a higher paying position than my current job that I've been with For 5 years. The thing is, if I accept the job offer I might only work there for a month or two until the next academy date so I'm unsure of what to do. My list number is 64x and I think it might be a possibility that I will get called since they got up to the 300s. Any advice or insight will be a lot of help, thanks.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 12, 2017)

Type2machine said:


> What's up guys Ive been following this thread for a while and finally joined. Im in a situation where I was offered a higher paying position than my current job that I've been with For 5 years. The thing is, if I accept the job offer I might only work there for a month or two until the next academy date so I'm unsure of what to do. My list number is 64x and I think it might be a possibility that I will get called since they got up to the 300s. Any advice or insight will be a lot of help, thanks.



work there until you get called.


----------



## ChrisG2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Investigator said march as well didn't say when in march but sometime in march.


Same for me,  just got an email that said -  "Our next EMT class is attentively set for March 2017. If you have any other questions feel free to reach out."


----------



## Woodenspoon (Jan 12, 2017)

I know this question is 10 steps in the wrong direction for this thread. I am already on the Job, Im just asking this for a friend who is interested for next September. 

Has anyone applied for FDNY EMS with a National EMT Certification? Or know of anyone who did? Do they accept?

Thank You.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Woodenspoon said:


> I know this question is 10 steps in the wrong direction for this thread. I am already on the Job, Im just asking this for a friend who is interested for next September.
> 
> Has anyone applied for FDNY EMS with a National EMT Certification? Or know of anyone who did? Do they accept?
> 
> Thank You.



You need a New York State card to apply.


----------



## emtman01 (Jan 13, 2017)

Any one taking fire test in April/June, I have 3 new fire prep books to build your test taking confidence as well all study material from a paid prep class geared around Fdny test. Trying to get rid of it. Message me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jan 14, 2017)

emtman01 said:


> Any one taking fire test in April/June, I have 3 new fire prep books to build your test taking confidence as well all study material from a paid prep class geared around Fdny test. Trying to get rid of it. Message me if anyone is interested.


Yeah i wanna take the april fire Exam !


----------



## emtman01 (Jan 14, 2017)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Yeah i wanna take the april fire Exam !


If your interested pm me and we'll talk.


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 17, 2017)

Just did my intake, anyone have Mason? 
That's my investigator
List #13xx


----------



## Type2machine (Jan 17, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Just did my intake, anyone have Mason?
> That's my investigator
> List #13xx


Yep I do, from i can tell she's very helpful and responsive  if you have questions


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 17, 2017)

Type2machine said:


> Yep I do, from i can tell she's very helpful and responsive  if you have questions


Yeah she is. She told me she's from trini lol. Anyway yeah she answered all my questions and everything. Btw If you were terminated because of something that really wasn't your fault and only terminated once, is that something to worry about?


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 17, 2017)

Type2machine said:


> Yep I do, from i can tell she's very helpful and responsive  if you have questions


What's your list # btw?


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone have/had Smyth?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 17, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Anyone have/had Smyth?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


You had your intake today too?


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 17, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> You had your intake today too?


Mine was months ago.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 18, 2017)

will they make someone re-take there medical after a certain period of time


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 18, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> will they make someone re-take there medical after a certain period of time



1 year.


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 18, 2017)

will they tell you?


----------



## Type2machine (Jan 18, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> What's your list # btw?


----------



## Type2machine (Jan 18, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> What's your list # btw?


64× 
I'm all set to go, hopefully this March


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 18, 2017)

wish you the best Type2machine, tell us everything when you get into the academy! lol you got it bro!


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 19, 2017)

hey I'm test number 6003 list number 32X I spoke with my investigator (K.Currico) i asked if i needed to give her any more stuff for the job and she said that she'd contact me if theres anything else needed. I asked her about the academy and she said Hang tight. I'm assuming that is good news? opinions and comments are welcome thanks


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone in the academy right now?
If so, did you hear anything about getting new cargo pants


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Jan 22, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Just did my intake, anyone have Mason?
> That's my investigator
> List #13xx


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello 
Has anyone here applied to exam 7000? 
Any news on when the list will be posted?


----------



## anon101 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey guys, not really sure if this is the place to post this question so sorry if it's not.

I applied to exam #7000 in August of last year for EMT and am expecting to be in by end of this year or beginning of next year hopefully. My goal is to either become a Firefighter or Paramedic for FDNY ... the FF exam is coming up in April. My question is if I should apply/take the exam? Will it be "quicker" just going through EMS and taking it pointless? I want to just in case but I don't want to be disqualified from taking the promotional exam down the road if that's the way I end up going.

So I guess my question is basically if I apply for the open competitive will I be disqualified from taking the promotional? Or if would taking it pose any complications later?

Thanks!!!


----------



## anon101 (Jan 24, 2017)

^edit *Should prob say hope to be in some time next year? End of this might be wishful thinking. Thanks again.


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 24, 2017)

I took the 6003 test September 2015, got my number March 2016, did my physical agility test in September 2016, did my intake interview January 2017. It takes about 6 months (usually) to get your list number.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Why, thank you. Anxiously but patiently waiting since July. With my fingers crossed. Congrats on the intake interview!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 25, 2017)

anyone know what list number they are up to on list 6003? i herd the class thats in now will be graduation within a couple of weeks


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 25, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> I took the 6003 test September 2015, got my number March 2016, did my physical agility test in September 2016, did my intake interview January 2017. It takes about 6 months (usually) to get your list number.


whats an intake interview? is that when you go see the quartermaster?


----------



## EMS93 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey everyone , I applied to fdny Emt in September 2015 . Exam #6003 listing number 99x . I finished everything by the end of October . Does anyone know more or less what academy I would be in ? Thanks .


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 25, 2017)

Marissa said:


> Hey everyone , I applied to fdny Emt in September 2015 . Exam #6003 listing number 991 . I finished everything by the end of October . Does anyone know more or less what academy I would be in ? Thanks .



my friend told me that feb 14th should be the next start date of the next class


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 25, 2017)

im hearing next academy is in march. Can anyone confirm this my investigator didnt really give me a clear answer.


----------



## EMS93 (Jan 25, 2017)

Marissa said:


> Hey everyone , I applied to fdny Emt in September 2015 . Exam #6003 listing number 991 . I finished everything by the end of October . Does anyone know more or less what academy I would be in ? Thanks .





Stavie670 said:


> im hearing next academy is in march. Can anyone confirm this my investigator didnt really give me a clear answer.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> It's feb 14 . Some people already received their letters for it . I just don't know what listing # they were .


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 25, 2017)

My friend who is the academy at the moment said March 6th. The instructors are taking a break.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 25, 2017)

anon101 said:


> Hey guys, not really sure if this is the place to post this question so sorry if it's not.
> 
> I applied to exam #7000 in August of last year for EMT and am expecting to be in by end of this year or beginning of next year hopefully. My goal is to either become a Firefighter or Paramedic for FDNY ... the FF exam is coming up in April. My question is if I should apply/take the exam? Will it be "quicker" just going through EMS and taking it pointless? I want to just in case but I don't want to be disqualified from taking the promotional exam down the road if that's the way I end up going.
> 
> ...



Well the promo just passed, so it'll be quicker with open competitive. Next promo is prob 4 years from now and I heard you'll need 5 years vs 2 years now.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 25, 2017)

Marissa said:


> Hey everyone , I applied to fdny Emt in September 2015 . Exam #6003 listing number 991 . I finished everything by the end of October . Does anyone know more or less what academy I would be in ? Thanks .



Most likely you'll miss this upcoming class in March. You'll most likely be placed in July class.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 25, 2017)

Next academy class is scheduled to be in March not feb


----------



## jb12780 (Jan 25, 2017)

FDNYEMT said:


> Most likely you'll miss this upcoming class in March. You'll most likely be placed in July class.


I'm high 600s. You think March or July or more realistic.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Jan 25, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> I took the 6003 test September 2015, got my number March 2016, did my physical agility test in September 2016, did my intake interview January 2017. It takes about 6 months (usually) to get your list number.



What was your score if you don't mind me asking


----------



## JZHusky (Jan 26, 2017)

FDNYEMT said:


> Well the promo just passed, so it'll be quicker with open competitive. Next promo is prob 4 years from now and I heard you'll need 5 years vs 2 years now.



LOL this is funniest rumor I've heard so far. No. That's false.


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 26, 2017)

13xx


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 26, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> whats an intake interview? is that when you go see the quartermaster?


 
Intake interview is the first official step of being looked at by fdny in terms of who you really are. The intake interview you hand in a package of info that they give you. The info will be whatever they ask from you including where you went to school where you work(ed) etc. You must tell them EVERYTHING they ask you. Leave nothing out. After that is the medical, etc.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 26, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Intake interview is the first official step of being looked at by fdny in terms of who you really are. The intake interview you hand in a package of info that they give you. The info will be whatever they ask from you including where you went to school where you work(ed) etc. You must tell them EVERYTHING they ask you. Leave nothing out. After that is the medical, etc.




oh ok, i did that stuff already.... i called my investigator the other day  she said hang tight to me


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 26, 2017)

[


emt117 said:


> What was your score if you don't mind me asking


 score 70, list number 13xx


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 26, 2017)

Marissa said:


> Hey everyone , I applied to fdny Emt in September 2015 . Exam #6003 listing number 991 . I finished everything by the end of October . Does anyone know more or less what academy I would be in ? Thanks .


I highly suggest you don't put your full list number on the internet. Instead you can put 9xx as an alternative


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 26, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> I highly suggest you don't put your full list number on the internet. Instead you can put 9xx as an alternative



why?


----------



## spaceferret (Jan 26, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> why?


Because people can search up your name using your list number. If you're okay with people finding out who you really are on the internet then you can disregard what I said


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 26, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Because people can search up your name using your list number. If you're okay with people finding out who you really are on the internet then you can disregard what I said


 got ya


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 26, 2017)

JZHusky said:


> LOL this is funniest rumor I've heard so far. No. That's false.



Yeah. It's a rumor, but its been in the works where EMS wants to keep you on for upwards of 5 years because turnover is so fast.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 26, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I'm high 600s. You think March or July or more realistic.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



March sounds realistic.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 27, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> my friend told me that feb 14th should be the next start date of the next class



That's a negative.
Instructors will be taking a short break and next class is schedule for March.
This came from 2 instructors I bumped into at work.

It's just a short break til March so hang tight.
Good luck


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 27, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> im hearing next academy is in march. Can anyone confirm this my investigator didnt really give me a clear answer.



Next is def March, this came from two instructors I ran into at work.
They will take a short break, and resume in March for the next class


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone know the last number appointed? In the 300?


----------



## Rory (Jan 28, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> whats an intake interview? is that when you go see the quartermaster?


Question, I've taken exam 7000 with the last day of filing the 27th of July. Assuming 6 months has happened would I expect my results soon?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 28, 2017)

ATTENTION !!!

To all who are graduating in Feb and future classes.
As well as anyone who is still a probie.
DO NOT POST ANYTHING ON INSTAGRAM while you are inside of the RIG, in uniform on the job, call etc.
METROTECH is cracking down on accounts ( One in particular @FirstRespondersOfNYC ) who find FDNY employees posting while on the job.
Ask yourselves " IS GETTING REPRIMANDED OR LOSING YOUR JOB WORTH IT ? "
Have had a couple of friends get reamed from higher ups already, SO DON'T SET YOURSELVES UP.
Wearing the uniform is something to feel proud of and the job gets your adrenaline pumping, let that be enough for your ego.
STAY AWAY FROM SOCIAL MEDIA while on the job.

Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## SIemt (Jan 28, 2017)

FDNYEMT said:


> Well the promo just passed, so it'll be quicker with open competitive. Next promo is prob 4 years from now and I heard you'll need 5 years vs 2 years now.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rory said:


> Question, I've taken exam 7000 with the last day of filing the 27th of July. Assuming 6 months has happened would I expect my results soon?



I've been counting the days.. awaiting that list and still nothing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 29, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> ATTENTION !!!
> 
> To all who are graduating in Feb and future classes.
> As well as anyone who is still a probie.
> ...



Yep. Someone who posts here is finding out an extremely hard lesson. Don't be that guy or girl. Just think always that anything you post anywhere on the internet will be read by someone on the job.

https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ind-the-wheel-of-ambulance/amp/?client=safari


----------



## Stavie670 (Jan 30, 2017)

Calls going out the week of feb 13th??


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> Yep. Someone who posts here is finding out an extremely hard lesson. Don't be that guy or girl. Just think always that anything you post anywhere on the internet will be read by someone on the job.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ind-the-wheel-of-ambulance/amp/?client=safari


Both of them are ****ing idiots. Here's hoping they are both terminated as a lesson for everyone. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisG2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone hear what any rumors of what number there at? Im 49X.. just wondering if i might have a shot at march.


----------



## Type2machine (Jan 30, 2017)

I emailed my Investigator twice in the past week and I haven't heard from her. Should I call at this point ?


----------



## Jaybone977 (Jan 31, 2017)

Type2machine said:


> I emailed my Investigator twice in the past week and I haven't heard from her. Should I call at this point ?



I wouldn't annoy her.  If she had anything negative to say she'd tell you and DQ you. Just gotta wait


----------



## FDNYEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

SIemt said:


> Where did you hear this?



Its not TRUE. Its a RUMOR. I've heard from my union delegate at my station that, the union wants to increase the time on ems before promoting.


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone else have their medical tomorrow at metrotech?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 2, 2017)

Found out today the last appointed list number for 6003 was 318. Called DCAS' automated number.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone that took 7003 get there list number


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 2, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Found out today the last appointed list number for 6003 was 318. Called DCAS' automated number.
> 
> Really?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep. Call 212-669-1357 and follow the instructions.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlbfdny (Feb 3, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Found out today the last appointed list number for 6003 was 318. Called DCAS' automated number.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Interesting, im list# 25X on 6003 and still haven't heard anything


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlbfdny said:


> Interesting, im list# 25X on 6003 and still haven't heard anything


The automated message said the last eligible appointed list number was 318.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlbfdny (Feb 3, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> The automated message said the last eligible appointed list number was 318.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


I see, I have been trying to contact my investigator to no avail. Some contact info and education info needs to be updated on my portfolio but my investigator never picks up his phone. I hope this doesn't mean that I am not able to join fdny, I assumed if I was rejected I would be contacted either my phone or mail... damn


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 3, 2017)

mlbfdny said:


> I see, I have been trying to contact my investigator to no avail. Some contact info and education info needs to be updated on my portfolio but my investigator never picks up his phone. I hope this doesn't mean that I am not able to join fdny, I assumed if I was rejected I would be contacted either my phone or mail... damn


Call 718-999-2169 and ask for your investigator.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 3, 2017)

mlbfdny said:


> Interesting, im list# 25X on 6003 and still haven't heard anything




Listen, don't sweat it and just hang tight, they never call in number order as many of us found out in the past. don't go by the automated number it is not updated as it should and just makes people panic.
remember no news is good news, if they have a problem they will contact you. missing paper work they will contact you, calling them like mad will only piss them off. Remember they are also screening other candidates. best advice I can suggest to you is email them, you are most likely to get a quicker response from them.
Heard the class going on right now ends next week on the 8th, they will be taking a short break and call for a March class.
Those calls will most likely be out at the end of Feb.
Again remember no news, is good news.
Good luck
Patience, keep busy and outta trouble.
Hope to see you in the streets in the future.


----------



## graycord (Feb 5, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> ATTENTION !!!
> 
> To all who are graduating in Feb and future classes.
> As well as anyone who is still a probie.
> ...






Mikef19 said:


> Yep. Someone who posts here is finding out an extremely hard lesson. Don't be that guy or girl. Just think always that anything you post anywhere on the internet will be read by someone on the job.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ind-the-wheel-of-ambulance/amp/?client=safari




Interesting.
Has he posted here since?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 5, 2017)

graycord said:


> Interesting.
> Has he posted here since?



Posting and asking questions is one thing here on this forum, but posting pictures of yourself in uniform inside a rig, Call, etc  on social media, IE; Facebook, Instagram, when FDNY social media policy tells you not to, and you do.
Then you face the consequences.
That is my warning to all new probies going in. DON'T DO IT !!
As for him posting here recently I haven't seen, for his sake he is better off.

He made a mistake in doing so, it doesn't make him a bad guy. just a poor choice in judgement.

Like I said before, wearing the uniform and the job is adrenaline pumping should be enough to feel good about oneself.
The one you have to impress is your Mother, not John Q public.
You are there to do your job and go home.


----------



## mlbfdny (Feb 5, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Listen, don't sweat it and just hang tight, they never call in number order as many of us found out in the past. don't go by the automated number it is not updated as it should and just makes people panic.
> remember no news is good news, if they have a problem they will contact you. missing paper work they will contact you, calling them like mad will only piss them off. Remember they are also screening other candidates. best advice I can suggest to you is email them, you are most likely to get a quicker response from them.
> Heard the class going on right now ends next week on the 8th, they will be taking a short break and call for a March class.
> Those calls will most likely be out at the end of Feb.
> ...


Thank you sir, I hope to see you on the other side.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Feb 5, 2017)

Did anyone here apply to exam 7000 back in July? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes still haven't heard anything about list numbers yet


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone know when about the calls should start to go out for the next academy?


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm hearing feb 14th is the first day of calls


----------



## NycEmt7 (Feb 6, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> I'm hearing feb 14th is the first day of calls



Fingers crossed!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 6, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> I'm hearing feb 14th is the first day of calls


 thank you, good luck to those waiting for that call.


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 6, 2017)

List #33X hoping i get into this class


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 6, 2017)

anyone else see the emergency medical specialist trainee exam on dcas? :O 
FDNY must be desperate for emt's  that might explain why they offered a july exam too, that must mean list 6003 is gonna go out faster than normal?

kinda makes me not wanna be a emt anymore. everyone is an emt now. there's nothing special about it anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> anyone else see the emergency medical specialist trainee exam on dcas? :O
> FDNY must be desperate for emt's  that might explain why they offered a july exam too, that must mean list 6003 is gonna go out faster than normal?
> 
> kinda makes me not wanna be a emt anymore. everyone is an emt now. there's nothing special about it anymore.


There's never been anything special about it. It's an entry level, basic course

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 7, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> I'm hearing feb 14th is the first day of calls




That is a big negative on Feb 14, on calls going out. It is only a week after graduation and word of a break is coming for the instructors.
you can expect calls going out at the end of Feb into the beginning of March.
if you look back at how calls have always gone out.
Real simple pattern to follow.

Good luck to all


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 7, 2017)

Next academy is march 6th.


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 7, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Next academy is march 6th.


How do you know?


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 7, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> How do you know?


Well it sounds reasonable based on what TheTechLife said


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> That is a big negative on Feb 14, on calls going out. It is only a week after graduation and word of a break is coming for the instructors.
> you can expect calls going out at the end of Feb into the beginning of March.
> if you look back at how calls have always gone out.
> Real simple pattern to follow.
> ...


What list number do you think they will get up to?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> What list number do you think they will get up to?



Honestly ? who knows ? if you look back a few you will see the numbers, Now remember NOT everyone post or even knows about this forum.
It is all a wait and see game, BUT if you haven't been DQed then you will be called simple as that.
It's a waiting game, gotta ask the ones in the academy know if they have heard. But for sure have heard of a break for the instructors.

Don't go by rumors, always go by confirmation.


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 7, 2017)

My very good friend is in the academy right now he said the date for the next academy is march 6th and expect phone call the week of feb 14th. If not that week it would be the following one.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats to all 171 on deck who graduated yesterday. see you on the streets !!
To all who go in the next class STUDY because 180 go in and not all make it. 
Study, stay out of trouble and make it through !


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 9, 2017)

How many more will get the call for the next academy? 318 was the last number


----------



## SIEMTB (Feb 11, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> How many more will get the call for the next academy? 318 was the last number


Listen to me. Nobody here knows. In fact, nobody at all knows how many list numbers they'll go through to get 180. They ended at 318, but there are many below 318 who did not get the call yet. If they didn't get DQ'd, then there's nothing to worry about. It just happens sometimes for many, many reasons. 

My best advice is to stay in shape, study, be prepared for calls WHEN THEY GO OUT AT THE END OF FEBRUARY. The Valentine's Day rumor is far from true; completely false. The next academy isn't sworn in until March 6th with the first official day at the academy on March 7th. Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 11, 2017)

SIEMTB said:


> Listen to me. Nobody here knows. In fact, nobody at all knows how many list numbers they'll go through to get 180. They ended at 318, but there are many below 318 who did not get the call yet. If they didn't get DQ'd, then there's nothing to worry about. It just happens sometimes for many, many reasons.
> 
> My best advice is to stay in shape, study, be prepared for calls WHEN THEY GO OUT AT THE END OF FEBRUARY. The Valentine's Day rumor is far from true; completely false. The next academy isn't sworn in until March 6th with the first official day at the academy on March 7th. Good luck to all and stay safe.




My mirrored words brother lol. 
People waiting for the next class should read what we have posted. 
They need to also keep in mind, people who have left the academy or failed THEY ALSO have the opt of coming back and redoing the academy.
People who have deferred and will now come to the next class, so your list number is secondary to those ahead of you from prior lists.
If not DQed then just hang tight and wait, paper work missing they will call you, if you are being DQed they will call you. 
No news, is good news. STUDY, stay in shape and out of trouble. 
Keep busy and don't stress yourselves waiting by the phone.
when the call comes, it will come at the very end of Feb.

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Cenzo22 (Feb 15, 2017)

anyone have any ideas when the list for exam number 7000 for FDNY EMT is going to be released?


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 16, 2017)

Vincenzo Mezzacappa said:


> anyone have any ideas when the list for exam number 7000 for FDNY EMT is going to be released?


If I'm not mistaken, it should be around next month. But I'm not completely sure.
I only say next month because I got my list number around March last year.


----------



## ChrisG2 (Feb 16, 2017)

Vincenzo Mezzacappa said:


> anyone have any ideas when the list for exam number 7000 for FDNY EMT is going to be released?


Usually about 6 months after the test was given, and about another 5-6 before u start receiving mail.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey all, new here but have been checking out the forum for quite a while.
Thinking calls should literally start any moment, March 6th is fast approaching!
Hoping to make it into this one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 16, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Hey all, new here but have been checking out the forum for quite a while.
> Thinking calls should literally start any moment, March 6th is fast approaching!
> Hoping to make it into this one. Fingers crossed!



If you have all you need to do is scroll up and see. Most likely next week to the end into March


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Feb 16, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> If you have all you need to do is scroll up and see. Most likely next week to the end into March


Yeah, thanks. I have scrolled up. And read back about 150 pages. The Academy in July started calls on what would have been last Friday and in October they started on what would have been today. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 17, 2017)

My friend just received the call. In the 350's


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 17, 2017)

33X just got the call chose morning.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Feb 17, 2017)

thats to exam number 6003? or 7000?


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 17, 2017)

That's for exam 6003


----------



## Bgsk731 (Feb 17, 2017)

Just got the call my list number is 42X.


----------



## Robert447 (Feb 17, 2017)

Got the call exam 6003 list number 42x took pm classes. Good luck to everybody else and listen up for the calls are coming out.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 17, 2017)

should I not worry? my list number is 32X on test 6003 :-/


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> should I not worry? my list number is 32X on test 6003 :-/


 They don't go in list number order, so don't worry.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 17, 2017)

my grade was a 75


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey everyone, what numbers do they call from when they offer the job?


----------



## Emt1981 (Feb 17, 2017)

718  999 .... I don't remember the last 4.


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you emt1981


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 17, 2017)

And don't freak out if you don't get a call Monday, it's a holiday.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 17, 2017)

Guys. Can't stress enough. STUDY STUDY STUDY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not everyone makes it to the end. Motivate each other. Guide each other. Make sure everyone makes it across that state after three months.


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 17, 2017)

How far into the academy do you take the state test?


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 18, 2017)

Usually 3-4 weeks or so, depending on when the state falls. They're usually the third Thursday of the month.


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 20, 2017)

What does the physical training portion of the academy consist of? I'd like to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 20, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> What does the physical training portion of the academy consist of? I'd like to be as prepared as possible.


Cardio and Core muscle training mainly. If your regularly active you will be fine. If not better start hitting up the gym now rather than struggle in the academy


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 20, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Cardio and Core muscle training mainly. If your regularly active you will be fine. If not better start hitting up the gym now rather than struggle in the academy


So I'm assuming running, push ups etc. Can you be specific ? Number of miles, number of push-ups? Is there a minimum you need to do in order to pass?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 20, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> So I'm assuming running, push ups etc. Can you be specific ? Number of miles, number of push-ups? Is there a minimum you need to do in order to pass?



3 to 5 mile runs, <~(depending who messes up, yeah it's like that) yes Push ups number ?? Again varies and who messes up. So listen up and respect your instructors.
Your group helps you and motivates you. team work is key. remember you are all in it together.
Good luck.
Oh and FYI They have study groups an hour before your class begins, I really encourage all of you to go. THEY HELP !


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 20, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> 3 to 5 mile runs, <~(depending who messes up, yeah it's like that) yes Push ups number ?? Again varies and who messes up. So listen up and respect your instructors.
> Your group helps you and motivates you. team work is key. remember you are all in it together.
> Good luck.
> Oh and FYI They have study groups an hour before your class begins, I really encourage all of you to go. THEY HELP !


Awesome thanks !


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 20, 2017)

How long does it take to get psych letter in the mail? I finished the medical this month and have yet to hear about the medical...from what I've seen they usually give the psych and medical in the same month. Does that mean they skipped me? Did anyone else get their psych letter yet? I took my medical like on February 2nd 2017


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 20, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> So I'm assuming running, push ups etc. Can you be specific ? Number of miles, number of push-ups? Is there a minimum you need to do in order to pass?


Runs are like Tech said. Pushups same thing. Sit ups. Weight training as well. It all depends on your instructor.... Words of the wise.... 

Pushups will make you stronger. Mountain Climbers will make you faster. And planking will make you a better person


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 20, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Runs are like Tech said. Pushups same thing. Sit ups. Weight training as well. It all depends on your instructor.... Words of the wise....
> 
> Pushups will make you stronger. Mountain Climbers will make you faster. And planking will make you a better person


How long does it take to get psych letter in the mail? I finished the medical this month and have yet to hear about the medical...from what I've seen they usually give the psych and medical in the same month. Does that mean they skipped me? Did anyone else get their psych letter yet? I took my medical like on February 2nd 2017


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 20, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> How long does it take to get psych letter in the mail? I finished the medical this month and have yet to hear about the medical...from what I've seen they usually give the psych and medical in the same month. Does that mean they skipped me? Did anyone else get their psych letter yet? I took my medical like on February 2nd 2017


Dude you'll get the letter when it comes in the mail. Each of my letters were spread apart by a month or two... Just have patience and keep calm


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 21, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Dude you'll get the letter when it comes in the mail. Each of my letters were spread apart by a month or two... Just have patience and keep calm


Okay just wanna make sure I wasn't skipped over or something


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 21, 2017)

What do you wear the first day of the academy. Or will they go over that on the 6th at metro Tec?


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm starting to get really anxious and nervous about not getting my phone call. The last time I spoke with my investigator she told me to hang tight. I need to refresh soon also. I have not received anything that says I've been dqed which I know is good. Some people say to email my investigator, some people say to call her to if I want to get into this academy. I'm still very confused because there's people who's list numbers were after mine. I'm in the high 320's. Can someone please tell me to clam the f down or give me some bettter advice? Lol thank you


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> I'm starting to get really anxious and nervous about not getting my phone call. The last time I spoke with my investigator she told me to hang tight. I need to refresh soon also. I have not received anything that says I've been dqed which I know is good. Some people say to email my investigator, some people say to call her to if I want to get into this academy. I'm still very confused because there's people who's list numbers were after mine. I'm in the high 320's. Can someone please tell me to clam the f down or give me some bettter advice? Lol thank you


. 
  Calm down, they don't go in list number order!  I expire in the end of March and received a phone back in December from the senior investigator asking me when I was taking my test or getting my new card. I said as soon as I get it I would send it in. I faxed it in the beginning of January and haven't heard back. Do you have enough time on your card to get through the academy?


----------



## ChrisG2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got the call. List #49X.. Still had option of AM or PM


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

ChrisG2 said:


> Just got the call. List #49X.. Still had option of AM or PM


Congrats. You go AM or PM?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 21, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Congrats. You go AM or PM?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Who's your investigator?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> Who's your investigator?


Smyth. Had Pierre but I guess he left.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> Who's your investigator?


 Also it's not your intake investigator who calls you, it will be a senior investigator.


----------



## ChrisG2 (Feb 21, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Congrats. You go AM or PM?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Went with AM. Rather knock it out early and have time to come home and hangout for a little bit. Also my investigator was Ragins.


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

ChrisG2 said:


> Went with AM. Rather knock it out early and have time to come home and hangout for a little bit. Also my investigator was Ragins.


I don't blame you. I'm a morning person so getting up early doesn't bother me.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 21, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Smyth. Had Pierre but I guess he left.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Congratulations too man, maybe they go in alphabetical order also. My last name begins with an O. My buddy got called on Friday and his last name begins with an H


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> Congratulations too man, maybe they go in alphabetical order also. My last name begins with an O. My buddy got called on Friday and his last name begins with an H


I'm in the same spot as you. I haven't got a call yet. I'm in the high 600s.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybone977 (Feb 21, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I'm in the same spot as you. I haven't got a call yet. I'm in the high 600s.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



My investigator told me that she doesn't expect me to be in the July class but the October class is what she told me last year. A cowork said to me that they won't make calls on Thursday


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> My investigator told me that she doesn't expect me to be in the July class but the October class is what she told me last year. A cowork said to me that they won't make calls on Thursday


What's your list number?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 21, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> What do you wear the first day of the academy. Or will they go over that on the 6th at metro Tec?



First day of the academy you will be given your uniforms by then, and a letter telling you what to wear, BUT you must not put your collar nor hat Insignia pins.
Those you get at the end when you have earned them.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 21, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> Congratulations too man, maybe they go in alphabetical order also. My last name begins with an O. My buddy got called on Friday and his last name begins with an H



ATTN !
They do not go by last names, so forget that. and also you must remember that there are people that have deferred from previous classes, people who failed have the option of taking the class again, so they come as well. you guys have got to stop worrying about your NUMBER. they don't go by number order.
so here is just an FYI to calm some nerves.
1. If you are missing paper work THEY WILL CALL YOU.
2. If you have been DQed you will have been notified by mail.
3. STOP calling you investigators, it only pisses them off, they ar also investigators for hundreds of others.  EMAIL them will get a better chance of response .
4. when you get the call post here and let others know what number so they can ballpark figure more or less the count.
5. stop guessing, assuming they forgot you. YOU WILL GET CALLED EITHER WAY.

Good luck and Breath


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 21, 2017)

_*What you get from fitting:*_
*Things to remember:*

_*5 Dark blue button up shirts
6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
2 light blue shirts ( short sleeved )
1 light blue shirt ( long sleeved )
5 black work pants
1 Pair of Duty boots
1 Class A Pants
1 Class A Jacket
1 Rain Coat
*1 Work Sweatshirt (the one where you zip up from chest up])*
1 BI Jacket
Duty Boots
Class A boots
Bunker Gear (pants & Jacket [both loaners]) (you get your won at the end of the academy)
Helmet
Work Gloves
Red Bag to put your bunker gear, helmet and work gloves in
Tie
Tie Clip
Cover (hat)
2 collar brass
1 cover shield
3 *FDNY* PT Shirts
2 *FDNY* PT Shorts
White gloves (part of class A)
2 Belts. Smooth one is to be worn as part of your uniform. The other one is your duty belt so you can put your buff **** on it and wear it over your uniform belt in the field.
You will be fitted for a
*Bullet resistant vest ( this you get at the end of the academy*

Duffel bag is available for purchase, you are required to have a black duffel bag with nothing on it (no Nike check, under Armour logo, NOTHING). It costs about 35$ AT quartermasters to purchase if you want

I believe that is EVERYTHING i may be missing 1 or two items, but I am not 100% sure.
Everything that is *BOLD, *_ITALICIZED, _AND UNDERLINED are things that you leave with them at quartermaster so that they can put your names into it for the end of the academy. Everything else, you bring home.

For your locker, i suggest you bring extra change of clothes, just in case anything happens.

Leave your red bag in your locker with the bunker pants, bunker jacket, work gloves. *( PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING!)*

If you need to shave a lot, then leave a set of razors and shaving cream in your locker. ( I always did it before I got to work anyway, but you can look after your buddies in case they forget or they need to shave).

Leave deodorant in your locker ( don't smell like $h)t, people will hate you, lol.)
Make sure you bring your pt shirts and shorts home after pt days and wash them, PLEASE!

As for tie and tie clips: When we broke into "squads," Squad leader gathered money for extra ties and tie clips to keep in their locker for the squad. You may want to have the squad leader to buy a cover, because people WILL forget to wear it. There are 15 people in a squad and if everyone chipped in 3 or 4 $, then that'll be more than enough for extra stuff. I do not know how squad leaders are chosen, so don't even ask me that, haha.

If you can afford to leave your running shoes in your locker, do so. so that you wont forget.

My advice so that you don't forget anything at home when the academy starts, is to leave your stuff in your car. Put your tie and tie clip into your cover and leave it in your car.
*
MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES (DRIVERS LICENSE, DEPARTMENT ID, AND EMT CARD)*

*NO PHONES  Above all RESPECT YOUR INSTRUCTORS & fellow probies*

  I'm pretty sure this is all for now. Any questions. leave them here.

Congrats to all who got in, and Good Luck!


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 21, 2017)

are there any rules on watches in the academy? fitbits apple watches ect?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 21, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> are there any rules on watches in the academy? fitbits apple watches ect?



I have a Swiss Army for work but used something like this one for the academy.
plain and gets the job done, still have it.
_*NO FITBITS,  APPLE WATCHES are allowed, you must dress accordingly to uniform.

Save yourselves the grief and just get a simple watch Example Pic

*_


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 21, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> I have a Swiss Army for work but used something like this one for the academy.
> plain and gets the job done, still have it.
> _*NO FITBITS,  APPLE WATCHES are allowed, you must dress accordingly to uniform.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got my call, picked the pm class.


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Got my call, picked the pm class.


Congrats, what's your list number again.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 21, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Congrats, what's your list number again.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


51x

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 21, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> 51x
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Awesome. That fact that you still had a choice makes me think I'm gonna get a call. They're about 90 ish numbers away from mine.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 21, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Awesome. That fact that you still had a choice makes me think I'm gonna get a call. They're about 90 ish numbers away from mine.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


I got my call late in the day, 415pm

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats to all getting called. List number 54X for me


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 22, 2017)

Okay allow me to quote myself and many others prior in regards to annoying your investigators..... The less you hear back from them. The better for you. They handle hundreds of candidates and as you may have seen during your intake intake. One folder was placed on each investigators desk. Now imagine how many times that happens to them when calls start going out. Once your close to being called. Your folder will be handed off to one of the senior investigators who will review your paperwork one more time to ensure nothing is missing. At this point if you receive a call..... Its "yes sir/ma'am. It will be handled as soon as possible." because once they hand it off one more time calls will be going out. 

Best of luck to all and hope to see you on the streets soon...


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what documentation I need to ring with me on admin paperwork day? He wasn't specific only that it needed to be original documents. I'm assuming my drivers license, emt card, cpr card and ss card?
Anyone going to metro tech feb 27 @ 2pm?
Uniform fitting at quarter master March 1 @ 3pm?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 22, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Congrats to all getting called. List number 54X for me



Did you get called?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 22, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Can anyone tell me what documentation I need to ring with me on admin paperwork day? He wasn't specific only that it needed to be original documents. I'm assuming my drivers license, emt card, cpr card and ss card?
> Anyone going to metro tech feb 27 @ 2pm?
> Uniform fitting at quarter master March 1 @ 3pm?



You should receive a letter in the mail telling you everything


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 22, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> You should receive a letter in the mail telling you everything


Thank you


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone know when the last day of call will go out for this class?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 22, 2017)

Mfbalfd3 said:


> Anyone know when the last day of call will go out for this class?



You can get a call the day before orientation....


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Okay good to know thnx


----------



## Cenzo22 (Feb 22, 2017)

after exam 6003 is finished being called, is exam number 7000 up next to be called? Or is there another exam between those?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just got called. High 600s and still had a choice of class.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow they must really not go in order lol I'm 58X still nothing


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 22, 2017)

Are they calling cell phones or house phones?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 22, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Are they calling cell phones or house phones?


They called my house phone.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 22, 2017)

What if we aren't home to catch the call? Missed opportunity?


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

I was just about to ask that


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who was your investigator?


jb12780 said:


> Just got called. High 600s and still had a choice of class.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Who was your investigator?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 22, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Are they calling cell phones or house phones?


They call whatever number you put on your paperwork. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mfbalfd3 said:


> Who was your investigator?
> 
> 
> Who was your investigator?


It was a male.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 22, 2017)

Got the call 54X. Chose PM. They called my cell.


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Got the call 54X. Chose PM. They called my cell.


Congrats they are all over the place with the numbers


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just got the call 58X no choice of class on only


----------



## Mfbalfd3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pm*


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 22, 2017)

Okay can anyone at least explain WHY they skip over people? How is it that someone who is 58X got skipped over, but someone in the 600s got called? WHY do they skip people..it doesn't seem fair, and I would worry too if I were them


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 22, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I'm in the same spot as you. I haven't got a call yet. I'm in the high 600s.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


What do you mean high 600s? Like 600s closer to 700? Or closer to 500?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 22, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> What do you mean high 600s? Like 600s closer to 700? Or closer to 500?


600s closer to 500s 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 22, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Can anyone tell me what documentation I need to ring with me on admin paperwork day? He wasn't specific only that it needed to be original documents. I'm assuming my drivers license, emt card, cpr card and ss card?
> Anyone going to metro tech feb 27 @ 2pm?
> Uniform fitting at quarter master March 1 @ 3pm?





thatdorkyemt_ said:


> You should receive a letter in the mail telling you everything



They usually ask you to bring your offer letter but some don't get it til you are already in the academy. 
But yeah bring your EMT card, CPR, SS and Drivers Li. 
 Good luck Silcercat, 
See you on the streets !


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 22, 2017)

Do they really need your CPR card?


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 22, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> They usually ask you to bring your offer letter but some don't get it til you are already in the academy.
> But yeah bring your EMT card, CPR, SS and Drivers Li.
> Good luck Silcercat,
> See you on the streets !


Will they accept your CPR card even if it's expired?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 22, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> They usually ask you to bring your offer letter but some don't get it til you are already in the academy.
> But yeah bring your EMT card, CPR, SS and Drivers Li.
> Good luck Silcercat,
> See you on the streets !


Thanks TechLife

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emt1981 (Feb 22, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Do they really need your CPR card?



You don't need it


----------



## Emt1981 (Feb 22, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Will they accept your CPR card even if it's expired?


You don't need it. I had lost mine and so I didn't have it and they never asked for it.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 22, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Will they accept your CPR card even if it's expired?



Mine has just expired when I went in, so no problem.
You will be getting tested for everything again,  The only things that have to be valid are your EMT card, Drivers License.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 22, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Do they really need your CPR card?




Mine has just expired when I went in, so no, it's not a problem.
You will be getting tested for everything again, The only things that have to be valid are your EMT card, Drivers License.


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 22, 2017)

What do you recommend to wear when I go in for badges and ID


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 22, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> What do you recommend to wear when I go in for badges and ID


Causal attire is what I was told. Just remember these are our bosses, so dress right. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 22, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> What do you recommend to wear when I go in for badges and ID




Remember you are still in the interview process of the job.
Metro Tech is where all the big bosses are at. So why would you dress like you going to a ballgame ?
you don't have to go in a suit, but go in as you would a job interview a pair of slack/ or Jeans, but shoes and a decent shirt.
Be looked upon as a serious and respectful future member of the FDNY EMS dept.
Metro Tech houses the big bosses and trust me they notice things like your seriousness in your attire coming in for your future job.
just food for thought. ( FYI when I went to Metro Tech for ID and paperwork day I was thanked for showing up in proper attire for the JOB INTERVIEW PROCESS all I wore was a pair of slacks, shoes and shirt and sweater).
Appearance speaks volumes.


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 22, 2017)

When will this academy graduate?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 22, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> When will this academy graduate?


13 weeks from March 6, 2017 end of May beginning of June. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 22, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> 13 weeks from March 6, 2017 end of May beginning of June.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


How long do the instructors usually take a break?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Feb 22, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> How far into the academy do you take the state test?


Like a month and 2 weeks after ! Lol


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Feb 22, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Remember you are still in the interview process of the job.
> Metro Tech is where all the big bosses are at. So why would you dress like you going to a ballgame ?
> you don't have to go in a suit, but go in as you would a job interview a pair of slack/ or Jeans, but shoes and a decent shirt.
> Be looked upon as a serious and respectful future member of the FDNY EMS dept.
> ...


Whats up brother ? Yeah man, i graduated 2 weeks ago ! The academy flew BY ! Im at station 19 in the bronx now ! So far i like it ! Trying to adjust haha


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 22, 2017)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Whats up brother ? Yeah man, i graduated 2 weeks ago ! The academy flew BY ! Im at station 19 in the bronx now ! So far i like it ! Trying to adjust haha




Congrats brother ! good to hear, you will get the hang of it before you know it. 
Glad you made it through the academy.


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 22, 2017)

So where are most of the recently graduated candidates being located? Is it randomly assigned or do you get to say where you prefer to be?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 23, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> So where are most of the recently graduated candidates being located? Is it randomly assigned or do you get to say where you prefer to be?


Towards the middle of the academy you fill out your "dream sheet" which is basically an order of where you would like to be placed. Be aware that you're not guaranteed a specific station or borough. One of my boys wanted to go to SI and ended up getting his final choice which was EMD. Needs of the department comes first. If 180 are needed in Div 1 (Manhattan) than more than likely you're all going to Manhattan. (hypothetical situation)


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 23, 2017)

A retired Lt. told me the 2nd Division always has openings. Any truth in that?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 23, 2017)

they said they want the beneficiary form filled out but i didn't get one should i go online and print one out? i found it on there website


----------



## Type2machine (Feb 23, 2017)

Just got a call today about my employment, cleared up whatever needed to be cleared up but it wasn't from my Investigator. A different investigator called. They said they would contact me before the afternoon. Any ideas?


----------



## EMS93 (Feb 23, 2017)

Listing #99x . Exam 6003Any idea what class more or less ?


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 23, 2017)

Heads up for those who got called. I got documents from CID emailed to me. 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 23, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Heads up for those who got called. I got documents from CID emailed to me.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Me too but only one page 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 23, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Me too but only one page
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Check your spam folder a second one was in mine. 



Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 23, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Check your spam folder a second one was in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Thanks never thought of that 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 23, 2017)

I got both emails but no beneficiary form...


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 23, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> I got both emails but no beneficiary form...


I found it online.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 23, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I found it online.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


I'm assuming they'll have us fill it out at headquarters since it needs a notary


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 23, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> I'm assuming they'll have us fill it out at headquarters since it needs a notary


Probably why we need a money order for the city clerk.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 23, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> Probably why we need a money order for the city clerk.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk




The money order is the fee for swearing in. SO make sure you have it.
Good luck


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 23, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> I got both emails but no beneficiary form...


Me too, one in my inbox the other in my spam. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 23, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Listing #99x . Exam 6003Any idea what class more or less ?


Well it looks like they went thru 300 list numbers to fill this class, since the last appointed was 31X, and someone in the 600s got called. So from that pattern you might be looking at the next class maybe? I could be wrong..I'm list number 13xx


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 23, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I found it online.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Can you post the link? I want to make sure I have the right paper. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 23, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Can you post the link? I want to make sure I have the right paper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It's a PDF Google FDNY Designation of Beneficiary Form.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm looking over the paperwork they emailed me, it states we need to bring PT clothes. Is this in case they don't have pt clothes for us? It also states a knapsack, I thought we had to use a duffle bag?


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 24, 2017)

Isn't there a duffle bag we can get at quartermaster?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 24, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Isn't there a duffle bag we can get at quartermaster?


From what I read yes but the paperwork I got says for first day of class to bring a knapsack/bookbag. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EMS93 (Feb 24, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Well it looks like they went thru 300 list numbers to fill this class, since the last appointed was 31X, and someone in the 600s got called. So from that pattern you might be looking at the next class maybe? I could be wrong..I'm list number 13xx


Ok hopefully soon . Next class is June or July ?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 24, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I found it online.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


The form online isn't the same as the one I got with my paperwork in the mail. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lewolfmano (Feb 24, 2017)

I got called this morning for the academy. any idea how long until i get an email with all the information i told the investigator?

i just want something in writing before i tell my current employers.


----------



## jb12780 (Feb 24, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> The form online isn't the same as the one I got with my paperwork in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm at work I haven't had a chance to check my mail.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 24, 2017)

lewolfmano said:


> I got called this morning for the academy. any idea how long until i get an email with all the information i told the investigator?
> 
> i just want something in writing before i tell my current employers.


I got called this past Saturday and didn't get an email until Thursday, you should probably give notice though, I doubt FDNY would take back their offer


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Isn't there a duffle bag we can get at quartermaster?


Yes they sell them for 35 bucks


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I'm looking over the paperwork they emailed me, it states we need to bring PT clothes. Is this in case they don't have pt clothes for us? It also states a knapsack, I thought we had to use a duffle bag?



Duffle bag that you can purchase at Quarter Master for 35$. NO KNAPSACK


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

lewolfmano said:


> I got called this morning for the academy. any idea how long until i get an email with all the information i told the investigator?
> 
> i just want something in writing before i tell my current employers.



When you got the call, did they offer you the job and class date ? as well as dates for Uniform fitting ?  if yes then you are in. The offer letter usually comes a week or two AFTER you are in the academy. You will get an email just print it show your boss,


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 24, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> When you got the call, did they offer you the job and class date ? as well as dates for Uniform fitting ?  if yes then you are in. The offer letter usually comes a week or two AFTER you are in the academy. You will get an email just print it show your boss,


I got called Tuesday and my letter was in the mail today. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 24, 2017)

I got called Wednesday I hope I have my offer letter by the 28th...when can we purchase that duffle bag? Would we have time while at quartermaster for uniforms to buy that ? or do they rush you.


----------



## Cmushlit (Feb 24, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> I got called this past Saturday and didn't get an email until Thursday, you should probably give notice though, I doubt FDNY would take back their offer


What was your number?


----------



## Cmushlit (Feb 24, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> What was your number?


Wrong person was trying to reply to lewolfmano.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 24, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Duffle bag that you can purchase at Quarter Master for 35$. NO KNAPSACK


----------



## Gtor49 (Feb 24, 2017)

any tips on what to study for ahead of time? Protocols? Or text book stuff?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I got called Tuesday and my letter was in the mail today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



You're good like I said mine came in when I was already in the academy. 
So sounds like you are all set  !
Good luck !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> I got called Wednesday I hope I have my offer letter by the 28th...when can we purchase that duffle bag? Would we have time while at quartermaster for uniforms to buy that ? or do they rush you.



Yes while you go for your uniforms you will have a chance to buy the black duffle bag.
make sure you guys buy a locker for your lockers,  Note books pens etc


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 24, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> any tips on what to study for ahead of time? Protocols? Or text book stuff?



Your first month is all text book work to prepare you for the state. After that you guys break up into squads and do your own things for the remainder of the Academy. Show up to the study groups made available to you by your CICs. They go a LONG way. Troisi is an amazing instructor. 

When you guys get up to the scenarios portion of the Academy. know your CITY protocols in and out.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 24, 2017)

Also if you feel like you may misplace some things I.e.... A tie, tie clasp, etc. Buy them. Don't be that guy who shows up to formation and is missing a item on your uniform. Always have an extra in your locker as a precaution.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> any tips on what to study for ahead of time? Protocols? Or text book stuff?



What I do suggest as I have posted here to other classes going in, They have a study group an hour before you start class. TAKE IT !! it will help you immensely ! STUDY STUDY STUDY
Protocols are easy and simple _*RESPECT YOUR INSTRUCTORS*_ and punishments will be less.
Being a clown and smart @ss will only hinder you and your group, Don't be that guy.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


>




LOL TRUST US when we tell you DUFFLE BAG is expected as you will be carrying books the size and weight of a small car, your lunch if you are bringing it from home, Your clean PT clothes, Sneakers, towel etc. don't fit in a back pack. 
If you are in the AM class you will have PT last. PM class has PT first thing so you will need Towel, Deodorant , bodywash, hair brush etc.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 24, 2017)

Silvercat. Trust us. Both myself and Tech were in the previous class. Invest money into the duffel bag. The paper is saying that ONLY for the first day. However your instructors will be telling you otherwise. Also if they say to report in uniform I.E..... Your long sleeve light blue shirt, work pants and boots. Do that... 

Yes the paper is telling you to do otherwise. However the paper isn't going to be penalizing you. Your instructors will if you fail to follow their directions. You are their responsibility for the next three months. There is a reason that the department is considered a paramilitary ems agency.


----------



## lewolfmano (Feb 24, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> Wrong person was trying to reply to lewolfmano.


688


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 24, 2017)

If your in the am class can you go to the review class for the pm class?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 24, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> If your in the am class can you go to the review class for the pm class?



 I am not sure about that,  so I am not the one who can answer that for you,


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 24, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> I am not sure about that,  so I am not the one who can answer that for you,





Stavie670 said:


> If your in the am class can you go to the review class for the pm class?


Run it by the CIC for PM class. I don't think they would objectify to it seeing that you guys get out around the time that the PM class would have their review. But you never know


----------



## PDLIFE (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys, congrats on getting the job!

My friend just signed up for exam FDNY EMT EXAM # 7014 about how long will it take for her to hear something?
She doesn't have an EMT cert just a HS diploma.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 24, 2017)

PDLIFE said:


> Hey guys, congrats on getting the job!
> 
> My friend just signed up for exam FDNY EMT EXAM # 7014 about how long will it take for her to hear something?
> She doesn't have an EMT cert just a HS diploma.



Usually 6 months but without an EMT Cert it's a failing score. Unless it's the EMT Trainee exam


----------



## PDLIFE (Feb 24, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Usually 6 months but without an EMT Cert it's a failing score. Unless it's the EMT Trainee exam



It is for EMT Trainee.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 24, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Silvercat. Trust us. Both myself and Tech were in the previous class. Invest money into the duffel bag. The paper is saying that ONLY for the first day. However your instructors will be telling you otherwise. Also if they say to report in uniform I.E..... Your long sleeve light blue shirt, work pants and boots. Do that...
> 
> Yes the paper is telling you to do otherwise. However the paper isn't going to be penalizing you. Your instructors will if you fail to follow their directions. You are their responsibility for the next three months. There is a reason that the department is considered a paramilitary ems agency.


I do trust what I've seen here. It's odd it doesn't say anything about the duffle bag. Thank you to all that have shared input for us going in.


----------



## Emt1981 (Feb 24, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Your first month is all text book work to prepare you for the state. After that you guys break up into squads and do your own things for the remainder of the Academy. Show up to the study groups made available to you by your CICs. They go a LONG way. Troisi is an amazing instructor.
> 
> When you guys get up to the scenarios portion of the Academy. know your CITY protocols in and out.


Yes!!!  Troisi is an OUTSTANDING instructor.  I just graduated and he was our instructor for the PM class. Nobody failed his class!


----------



## Emt1981 (Feb 24, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I do trust what I've seen here. It's odd it doesn't say anything about the duffle bag. Thank you to all that have shared input for us going in.


I agree with them.  I just graduated and we all had to have a black duffle bag with no logo.  You are not allow to bring anything else.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Feb 25, 2017)

PDLIFE said:


> It is for EMT Trainee.



Ok so it's usually 6 months before you hear anything. In regards to a list number. Then the whole process itself can be anywhere from 6 additional months to 2 years


----------



## emt117 (Feb 25, 2017)

So it looks like they got through a lot for this class. Does anyone know where the list number ends for 6003 or a general estimation? I applied for 7031 and still waiting for my list number but was just curious how many they still have to go thorugh on 6003 before they jump to 7000.


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 25, 2017)

emt117 said:


> So it looks like they got through a lot for this class. Does anyone know where the list number ends for 6003 or a general estimation? I applied for 7031 and still waiting for my list number but was just curious how many they still have to go thorugh on 6003 before they jump to 7000.


 1359 eligible list numbers I believe, they are only up to 600s so far


----------



## spaceferret (Feb 25, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Ok hopefully soon . Next class is June or July ?


Not sure, probably between those two months


----------



## emt117 (Feb 26, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> 1359 eligible list numbers I believe, they are only up to 600s so far



Thank you


----------



## PDLIFE (Feb 26, 2017)

How long is the academy for an EMT Trainee with no prior medical experience ? Are there daily inspections? PT? and paramilitary drills? Are there drill instructors who yell?


----------



## chrisb5798 (Feb 26, 2017)

i have a quick question about the EMERGENCY MEDICAL SPECIALIST TRAINEE program that currently has an open application period. What exactly is this program? do they give you EMT training then you get sent into the fdny ems? Im not really sure what the program is, so any help would be appreciated. Id like to get on FDNY EMS, but im not an EMT yet- I was planning on becoming one over the summer so I am ready to apply for the next Exam. But would this program override all of that and just get me onto EMS? And if I were to become a part of this progam, would I be able to take the FDNY promotional exam after a few years on the job?


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 26, 2017)

Anyone know what we can wear for the day we go in to get sized for uniforms at quartermaster?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 26, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Anyone know what we can wear for the day we go in to get sized for uniforms at quartermaster?


I believe it's comfortable clothes. What day and time you going?


----------



## FDNYEMT (Feb 26, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Anyone know what we can wear for the day we go in to get sized for uniforms at quartermaster?



Dress comfortable. You'll be putting your uniform on and off for sizing.
Also wear sneakers, as you'll be required to run from quartermaster to a different building to get PPE.


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 26, 2017)

March 2nd 10am


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 26, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> March 2nd 10am


See you Monday March 6, I'm going to Fort Totten the 1st.


----------



## emt117 (Feb 26, 2017)

chrisb5798 said:


> i have a quick question about the EMERGENCY MEDICAL SPECIALIST TRAINEE program that currently has an open application period. What exactly is this program? do they give you EMT training then you get sent into the fdny ems? Im not really sure what the program is, so any help would be appreciated. Id like to get on FDNY EMS, but im not an EMT yet- I was planning on becoming one over the summer so I am ready to apply for the next Exam. But would this program override all of that and just get me onto EMS? And if I were to become a part of this progam, would I be able to take the FDNY promotional exam after a few years on the job?



It is a new process but from the way I understand it, yes they give you EMT training and then at some point you will take the NYS EMT exam to become an EMT. After that they will teach you their way just like they do in the academy as usual. It won't over ride everything. It will give you the opportunity to become an EMT followed by employment by FDNY EMS. You should be able to take the promotional after as you would be an FDNY EMT after the processs and academy etc.


----------



## Type2machine (Feb 27, 2017)

Got the call this morning, list #64x 
I also still had an option. (Am)
I have to report to metro tech center tommorrow at 8 am, I couldn't hear the investigator very well but i believe  he said bring 2 forms of identifications ? 
Can anyone fill me in ? 
I'm bringing my social as well just in case


----------



## NyEMT86 (Feb 27, 2017)

Type2machine said:


> Got the call this morning, list #64x
> I also still had an option. (Am)
> I have to report to metro tech center tommorrow at 8 am, I couldn't hear the investigator very well but i believe  he said bring 2 forms of identifications ?
> Can anyone fill me in ?
> I'm bringing my social as well just in case



Yes social security card, Drivers license should do.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 27, 2017)

NyEMT86 said:


> Yes social security card, Drivers license should do.


And your emt card


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 27, 2017)

Going in at 11 for uniforms Wednesday


----------



## EMS93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone know the month the next class will be ? ( after March academy )


----------



## silvercat354726 (Feb 28, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Does anyone know the month the next class will be ? ( after March academy )


Probably july


----------



## EMTguy94 (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes at the quartermaster? Going at 8am


----------



## Stavie670 (Feb 28, 2017)

From what I read from previous posts it takes about 3-4hours.


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 1, 2017)

EMTguy94 said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long it takes at the quartermaster? Going at 8am


If your the first ones in line then you'll be out in about 3 or 4 hours .


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 1, 2017)

FDNYEMT said:


> If your the first ones in line then you'll be out in about 3 or 4 hours .


Man I thought my appt was at 2pm and it's not until 3pm. Wonder if they will take me since I'll be early.


----------



## Emt1981 (Mar 1, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Man I thought my appt was at 2pm and it's not until 3pm. Wonder if they will take me since I'll be early.


You can go early.  I went there an hour early too.  Nobody is checking appointment time at quartermaster.  As far as how like long you'll be there?  It depends on how many people are there before you.  When I went, it only took me an hour cause I went on the last day and there was barely anybody there.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 1, 2017)

Was supposed to be there at 11 got there at 9. Back home by 1230. Got so much stuff kinda overwhelming


----------



## Jaybone977 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah so I don't think I'm getting called for this class


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 1, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Was supposed to be there at 11 got there at 9. Back home by 1230. Got so much stuff kinda overwhelming


I was in and out too, but it's seriously an overload of what we leave with.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 1, 2017)

So people at metro tec said to wear duty boots to orientation and the guys and the quartermaster said to wear the dress shoes. Also people at metro tec said to wear collar brass and guys at quartermaster said no to wear them. Can anyone clarify as to what needs to be worn on Monday!


----------



## jb12780 (Mar 1, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> So people at metro tec said to wear duty boots to orientation and the guys and the quartermaster said to wear the dress shoes. Also people at metro tec said to wear collar brass and guys at quartermaster said no to wear them. Can anyone clarify as to what needs to be worn on Monday!


I'm going tomorrow to Fort Totten. I'll text my buddy who in the previous academy and find out.

My gut says no collar brass and Class A boots.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 1, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> I'm going tomorrow to Fort Totten. I'll text my buddy who in the previous academy and find out.
> 
> My gut says no collar brass and Class A boots.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


No collar brass or hat pin. Dress pants and dress shoes, tie and clip


----------



## EMS93 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> Yeah so I don't think I'm getting called for this class


What's ur list # ?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 1, 2017)

Is the BI jacket the one with our name on it?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can anyone suggest how to dress when using public transportation? Are we allowed to wear uniforms or do we need to dress down?


----------



## Jaybone977 (Mar 1, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> What's ur list # ?


328


----------



## lewolfmano (Mar 2, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I was in and out too, but it's seriously an overload of what we leave with.



What did you wear to the quartermaster? Casual attire like the last we went to metro tech?


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sneakers and sweats. You will be trying on a ton of clothes and will be required to run alittle


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> No collar brass or hat pin. Dress pants and dress shoes, tie and clip




Wow they changed it up ?? Usually boots work pants No collar nor hat pin, long sleeve light blue shirt BI jacket


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

_*[*_QUOTE="Stavie670, post: 638892, member: 29288"]So people at metro tec said to wear duty boots to orientation and the guys and the quartermaster said to wear the dress shoes. Also people at metro tec said to wear collar brass and guys at quartermaster said no to wear them. Can anyone clarify as to what needs to be worn on Monday![/QUOTE]

Last I recall Orientation dress attire was work pants, boots, long sleeve light blue shirt, BI Jacket and cover (Hat no pin)
_*No Collar brass nor Hat pin, Those you earn at the end of the academy.
*_Don't know why quarter master would tell you what to wear they just supply you with your uniform.
_*Metrotec is who you listen to.*_


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

lewolfmano said:


> What did you wear to the quartermaster? Casual attire like the last we went to metro tech?


I wore workout pants basic white tee and sneakers.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is the paper I got before I left quartermaster.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Fort Totten


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Can anyone tell us what the red sweat pants and sweater are for?


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2017)

It was instructors that told us to wear the dress shoes.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Here is the paper I got before I left quartermaster.




Yup they changed it up. 
Good luck in the academy Silvercat !
Hope we helped you a little here .


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> It was instructors that told us to wear the dress shoes.



Yeah SIlvercat just posted the instructions. They changed it up this new class. 
It was different when I went into the academy. Good luck in the academy !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Can anyone tell us what the red sweat pants and sweater are for?




Cold weather PT, they wear the shorts for the summer
Make sure you write your name on EVERYTHING


----------



## Jaybone977 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm list number 328 and haven't gotten called yet. I sent an email to my investigator to ask if I'm getting into this class or no. She has not responded. Should I wait longer? Should I start looking for a new option or a new job now? I work for a transport company and I'm getting really sick and tired of working there and doing non emergency work. Should I think I'm not getting in this class coming up?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Cold weather PT, they wear the shorts for the summer
> Make sure you write your name on EVERYTHING


Thanks Techlife. Do we bring all our stuff on the first day of academy?  As I'm washing it, putting my name and like to know if I can put it in my black duffle bag.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> I'm list number 328 and haven't gotten called yet. I sent an email to my investigator to ask if I'm getting into this class or no. She has not responded. Should I wait longer? Should I start looking for a new option or a new job now? I work for a transport company and I'm getting really sick and tired of working there and doing non emergency work. Should I think I'm not getting in this class coming up?


Hold off on bothering your investigator, that's not who calls you. They can call you Sunday. No news is good news, stick out your job because if you change something than you have to update your work history.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> I'm list number 328 and haven't gotten called yet. I sent an email to my investigator to ask if I'm getting into this class or no. She has not responded. Should I wait longer? Should I start looking for a new option or a new job now? I work for a transport company and I'm getting really sick and tired of working there and doing non emergency work. Should I think I'm not getting in this class coming up?




On Exam 6003 ? You have all your paperwork in ? so if you haven't gotten a call and not DQed, I would shoot another E mail wouldn't hurt but don't recommend it.
and they don't stop calling til the very end, so don't be surprised if you get a call the day before the academy starts. (Happens all the time)
I know all about transport that is how many of us have started out, only thing I can tell you brother is stick it out, But remember you change jobs you have to let your investigator know as it is a change of work history, ( Could hinder you with time). Patience is a virtue. If The FDNY is what you want then wait it out.
Good luck and let us know when you get the call.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Thanks Techlife. Do we bring all our stuff on the first day of academy?  As I'm washing it, putting my name and like to know if I can put it in my black duffle bag.



Oh YES !!!  you will be getting books one is the size of a small car lol.
bring your PT clothes, you will be using it. I suggest you leave them in your locker. Just make sure you take them home to get washed.
_*The lockers have hooks inside of them, I suggest drawstring bags to keep your changes of clothes, PT clotes, Toiletries, Towel, ets Hangers .
*_This keep the locker floor clear for your PT bag and room.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Mar 2, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> On Exam 6003 ? You have all your paperwork in ? so if you haven't gotten a call and not DQed, I would shoot another E mail wouldn't hurt but don't recommend it.
> and they don't stop calling til the very end, so don't be surprised if you get a call the day before the academy starts. (Happens all the time)
> I know all about transport that is how many of us have started out, only thing I can tell you brother is stick it out, But remember you change jobs you have to let your investigator know as it is a change of work history, ( Could hinder you with time). Patience is a virtue. If The FDNY is what you want then wait it out.
> Good luck and let us know when you get the call.


Yes 6003


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bring the black duffle bag to orinetation?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Can someone tell me what the BI jacket is?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Bring the black duffle bag to orinetation?



You don't have to just a back pack for Orientation.
For orientation I only took a backpack with a notebook and pens lunch and water. First day of the Academy you take your duffle bag


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 2, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Can someone tell me what the BI jacket is?



The waist lentgh jacket that has the removable liner,


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks again Techlife


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 2, 2017)

Why do we only get one dress shirt? Laundry everyday.


----------



## lewolfmano (Mar 2, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Bring the black duffle bag to orinetation?


I'm gonna bring mine. I don't wanna bring in anything civilian. Don't wanna embarrass myself or make myself stand out with the big wigs there.


----------



## Jaybone977 (Mar 3, 2017)

List number 32x on test 6003 still haven't gotten my phone call yet for this class coming up. I sent an email to my investigator being very polite and today I gave her a call no answer and left her a vm. The email was sent a couple of weeks back and the phone call was today. I didn't go over board with the calls or emails. I'm waiting to hear back from her


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

lewolfmano said:


> I'm gonna bring mine. I don't wanna bring in anything civilian. Don't wanna embarrass myself or make myself stand out with the big wigs there.




A backpack for orientation will suffice trust me. Pens, your _*MONEY ORDER*_, lunch, water bottle.
First day of the academy is when you bring your duffle bag

_*EVERYONE DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR MONEY ORDER*_


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

Jaybone977 said:


> List number 32x on test 6003 still haven't gotten my phone call yet for this class coming up. I sent an email to my investigator being very polite and today I gave her a call no answer and left her a vm. The email was sent a couple of weeks back and the phone call was today. I didn't go over board with the calls or emails. I'm waiting to hear back from her



Sit tight and I know the wait can be a pain, in the mean time keep yourself busy and out of trouble.
If by chance you are not called for this class, you will for the next. 
If this is what you want as a career then patience my brother. Took some of us two years to get the call.
You never know they call sometimes the day before class begins.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Why do we only get one dress shirt? Laundry everyday.



Sucks unfortunately but yeah One long sleeve. My class was in July so we wore the two short sleeve light blue one.
Curious to know what thy will have you wearing. let us know.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

They gave us a long sleeve and short sleeved.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> They gave us a long sleeve and short sleeved.



two short sleeves correct ?
Did you take AM or PM class ?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> two short sleeves correct ?
> Did you take AM or PM class ?


One of each sir.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

I took the pm class


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I took the pm class



So PT will be the way you start your Classes, make sure you have a fresh towel, toiletries, body wash, deodorant to start your evening.
I suggest you get clear drawstring bags and put your things away and off the locker floor, hangers to keep your uniform from wrinkling.
Good luck !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> One of each sir.



Sir ??? lol No No Tech is good =)


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Sir ??? lol No No Tech is good =)


Haha, it's starting to sink in for next week.


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> One of each sir.


I got two long sleeve and one short sleeve.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> I got two long sleeve and one short sleeve.


I'll have dig out my paperwork and see what that says.


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 3, 2017)

So they gave us a large red duffle bag, does that mean we don't have to buy a black one ?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> So they gave us a large red duffle bag, does that mean we don't have to buy a black one ?


No that's for your turnout gear, gloves and helmet


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> No that's for your turnout gear, gloves and helmet


Turnout gear? Like the bunker gear? (heavy yellow looking pants and jacket) sorry I'm not really familiar with the exact terminology


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> Turnout gear? Like the bunker gear? (heavy yellow looking pants and jacket) sorry I'm not really familiar with the exact terminology


Yes, bunker pants and coat aka turnout gear.


----------



## lewolfmano (Mar 3, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> So they gave us a large red duffle bag, does that mean we don't have to buy a black one ?


Nope. You need a different bag


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Yes, bunker pants and coat aka turnout gear.


So yes you still need to get the black duffel bag.


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks. I should've bought the black duffle bag at quartermaster but I was overwhelmed with all the stuff that it didn't come to mind. When would be the next opportunity to get one? Do you think ill get in any trouble if I get one on the first day ? (Tuesday)


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> Thanks. I should've bought the black duffle bag at quartermaster but I was overwhelmed with all the stuff that it didn't come to mind. When would be the next opportunity to get one? Do you think ill get in any trouble if I get one on the first day ? (Tuesday)


You can try today if your close to Queens. Try finding one in stores just make sure it's plain black no logos.
Might be able to get one Tuesday before 330 at quartermaster


----------



## rouge12 (Mar 3, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Sucks unfortunately but yeah One long sleeve. My class was in July so we wore the two short sleeve light blue one.
> Curious to know what thy will have you wearing. let us know.


All my shirts are B/O  except one they gave me for HQ for Monday will their be an issue sine letter states the 7th we are to report with SS shirt


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

My list says long-sleeved shirt


----------



## emt117 (Mar 3, 2017)

Has any one from exam #7000 (July application) received their list number? I applied exam #7031 (September application) and figured I would receive my list number in March since it's 6 months but if people from July still haven't gotten theirs I can't see how those from September would be getting theirs any time soon either.

Congratulations to those getting ready to go in for March, best of luck.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> I got two long sleeve and one short sleeve.


I brought home one long sleeve and one short sleeved and my other long sleeve is marked B/O. What does B/O stand for?


----------



## Emt1981 (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I brought home one long sleeve and one short sleeved and my other long sleeve is marked B/O. What does B/O stand for?


B/O stands for back order.  That means that they ran out.  Keep checking later on with quarter master yo find out if it has arrived. I didn't receive the rest of my stuff towards the las weeks of the academy.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Emt1981 (Mar 3, 2017)

Congrats to everybody that got the call.  Just a reminder, Monday is going to be a long day.  Make sure you get a good night sleep so nobody falls asleep.  There will be a lot of speeches and a lot of info to write down.  If you can, bring a clip board to make writing easier because you will be sitting down but there will be no tables.  Good luck!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I'll have dig out my paperwork and see what that says.



Because classes are so big now, Quarter Master runs out and they owe you items,  they will tell your instructors when they come in and ask you to go get them.


Gtor49 said:


> So they gave us a large red duffle bag, does that mean we don't have to buy a black one ?




That RED duffle bag is solely for your Bunker gear, TRUST US wen we say you NEED that black duffle bag, and still not have enough room for all of your stuff, ( That is why I stress to bring draw string bags and hangers for your locker) _*DON'T FORGET TO BUY A LOCK FOR YOUR LOCKERS.
RED BAG is only for BUNKER GEAR and gloves, Helmet only.
Black is for your books (trust me one is the size of a volkswagen ), Lunch, sneakers if you are not leaving an extra pair in your locker.*_
Good luck


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

_*ATTN: To All Going In On Monday.*_
Stay frosty and awake ( _*THEY WILL PENALIZE YOU FOR DOZING OFF )*_
pay attention and keep you cell phones *MIA, *don't start off on the wrong foot.

_*Fort Totten;*_
Listen to your instructors and do as instructed ( You don't know everything and how you did things are irrelevant, Your training from now on is the FDNY way).
Respect your fellow probies and do yourselves a favor, stay away from the clicky groups, you are all equals.
breaking rules does not only mean *YOU* get punished your entire class does, so don't be that guy/gal.
13 weeks to some will seem long others quick, it all depends on you.
There is a study group an hour before class, I suggest you take it _*IT WILL HELP YOU MORE THAN YOU KNOW.
*_
Bring lunch, there are no deli's there, a lunch truck and a menu they deliver. If you looking to save cash then bring it from home.
Good Luck everyone !


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Because classes are so big now, Quarter Master runs out and they owe you items,  they will tell your instructors when they come in and ask you to go get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you TechLife.


----------



## voluntarynolonger (Mar 3, 2017)

To everyone starting on monday:


be an hour early everyday. Don't be the guy who blames traffic for being late.
if you think you should shave, shave. You don't want to be written up for stupid shlt.
if you have a problem with an instructor, talk to a DI privately.
if you have a problem with a classmate, talk to a DI privately.
until you are told otherwise, leave your phones in your cars. Someone will inevitably fvck it up, don't let it be you.
when you leave every night, put your ID, tie, tie clasp inside your hat. Leave that in your car when you get home.
Bring plenty of snacks.
Anyone on tour 3: If you pay attention to Troisi, you will pass with flying colors. I didn't go to a single study session, and only studied at home for an hour before the state test, and I did 15 points better than my last refresher just by listening to him. 89 people took the state in Bravo Co, 89 people passed.
Do not drink and drive. Don't do it. Don't do it. Someone from our class lost his job 2 days before graduation for being an idiot. Don't do it.
Anyone here for fire. You won't be alone. Just remember this is your job for the next 5 years. Do it right. 
Oh, one more thing. Whatever experience you have (NYC 911, volly, IFT, etc), leave it at the back door. You will sound like a douche if you start talking war stories. Trust me, I was guilty of it myself a few times. Don't gain a reputation for being cocky.


----------



## rouge12 (Mar 3, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> My list says long-sleeved shirt


----------



## rouge12 (Mar 3, 2017)

I received this before I left Quartermaster


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

rouge12 said:


> I received this before I left Quartermaster


Wow, never got those. Thank you


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 3, 2017)

I did not get that


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 3, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> I did not get that



Follow those 3 pieces of paper, they will be your bible to follow. 
Good luck


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 3, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> I did not get that


Maybe they ran out


----------



## Rastamousekilledmyfather (Mar 4, 2017)

You guys are forgetting one thing... Stay off social media. Its never too late to start working out either, the pt we do now is similar to the fire academy but light work if your in shape,  don't go out code 10 no one ever comes back. Definitely hit the books because, why not?  The 13 weeks moves fast good luck lock it up!  lol


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yea I did not get these either. Just to make sure for orientation were supposed to wear: 
- light blue long sleeve shirt (without pins)  
- dress pants 
- tie and tie clasp 
- dress shoes 
- dress cover (hat) with no pin 

Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 4, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> Yea I did not get these either. Just to make sure for orientation were supposed to wear:
> - light blue long sleeve shirt (without pins)
> - dress pants
> - tie and tie clasp
> ...


Your BI jacket


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 4, 2017)

Is the BI jacket the one with my last name stitched on the chest? Or the formal blazer looking one?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 4, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> Is the BI jacket the one with my last name stitched on the chest? Or the formal blazer looking one?


I believe it's the one with your name on it


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 4, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I believe it's the one with your name on it


Thank you


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 4, 2017)

Rastamousekilledmyfather said:


> You guys are forgetting one thing... Stay off social media. Its never too late to start working out either, the pt we do now is similar to the fire academy but light work if your in shape,  don't go out code 10 no one ever comes back. Definitely hit the books because, why not?  The 13 weeks moves fast good luck lock it up!  lol




OH YEAH THAT ONE !! like Rastamousekilledmyfather said.

_*STAY OFF SOCIAL MEDIA IE: FACEBOOK, INSTAGRAM*_
do  not post* ANY* pics of you in uniform, while at the academy, or walking around outside of the academy when you are not suppose to be wearing your uniform. during rotation etc. You ain't slick, they will find you
Don't risk getting kicked out because _*THEY WILL BOOT YOU OUT.*_
*You have questions ask here.*


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 4, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> Is the BI jacket the one with my last name stitched on the chest? Or the formal blazer looking one?


So I asked before what the BI jacket was and The Techlife stated it's the waist length jacket, so yes the one with our name on it.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 4, 2017)

How long do they give you for lunch? An hour? And at what time? Trying to plan meals accordingly


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 4, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> How long do they give you for lunch? An hour? And at what time? Trying to plan meals accordingly


I believe the letter stated 30 minutes


----------



## Type2machine (Mar 5, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> Yea I did not get these either. Just to make sure for orientation were supposed to wear:
> - light blue long sleeve shirt (without pins)
> - dress pants
> - tie and tie clasp
> ...


My letter said boots why?


----------



## Type2machine (Mar 5, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Your BI jacket


My letter said boots


----------



## lewolfmano (Mar 5, 2017)

Type2machine said:


> My letter said boots


My letter said boots. But the form I got at the quartermaster says dress shoes.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 5, 2017)

Idk what to wear. boots or shoes?????


----------



## lewolfmano (Mar 5, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Idk what to wear. boots or shoes?????


Personally I'm going with the dress shoes. It is the most up to date form that I received.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stavie670 said:


> Idk what to wear. boots or shoes?????


Dress shoes, your in your class a uniform minus the dress jacket


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 5, 2017)

Glad to be joining you guys tomorrow, just to clarify, dress cover (no badge) is our dress hat?


----------



## mlbfdny (Mar 5, 2017)

mlbfdny said:


> Glad to be joining you guys tomorrow, just to clarify, dress cover (no badge) is our dress hat?


Also in the letter we received at HQ last week when signing our paper work, it stated that we were to wear blue dress shirt with collar insignia... lol why must they make their info so confusing! I'll bring mine just in case and keep them in my bag.


----------



## Stavie670 (Mar 5, 2017)

so shoes and the bi jacket


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 5, 2017)

mlbfdny said:


> Glad to be joining you guys tomorrow, just to clarify, dress cover (no badge) is our dress hat?


Yes cover is your dress hat no badge


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 5, 2017)

mlbfdny said:


> Also in the letter we received at HQ last week when signing our paper work, it stated that we were to wear blue dress shirt with collar insignia... lol why must they make their info so confusing! I'll bring mine just in case and keep them in my bag.


No collar insignia, we haven't earned them yet


----------



## FDNYEMT (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol so was there a confusion on uniform today? I saw half the class with the dress shoes and half with the boots


----------



## Gtor49 (Mar 6, 2017)

FDNYEMT said:


> Lol so was there a confusion on uniform today? I saw half the class with the dress shoes and half with the boots


If I'm not mistaken it's dress shoes for orientation and work boots for class


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 6, 2017)

Gtor49 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's dress shoes for orientation and work boots for class


Yes duty Boots unless otherwise told so.


----------



## EMS93 (Mar 8, 2017)

Do you have to take the state exam in the academy even if you just renewed it before going in ?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 8, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Do you have to take the state exam in the academy even if you just renewed it before going in ?


Yes


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone else get a letter for the psych on the 18th?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 8, 2017)

CURRENT ACADEMY CLASS: when is your practical skills exam? What days


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 9, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> CURRENT ACADEMY CLASS: when is your practical skills exam? What days


04/04/2017


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 11, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> 04/04/2017



Check your messages


----------



## NycEmt7 (Mar 13, 2017)

Meanwhile.. exam 7000 folks are sitting around like ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Mar 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what does FDNY do when you have to renew your card after you are already a FDNY EMT and employed by them. Do they provide CME or do you have to do a refresher and take the state exam again? I understand they make you do refresher in the academy but after that when your set to expire how does it work?


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 16, 2017)

You are sent back to the academy for a few weeks for refresher. It's called education leave. Basically you're getting paid to go and refresh.


----------



## emt117 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You are sent back to the academy for a few weeks for refresher. It's called education leave. Basically you're getting paid to go and refresh.



So you take the state exam again?


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Mar 16, 2017)

emt117 said:


> So you take the state exam again?


Yess ! At the academy you do everything again ! No matter if your certification is renew or expired,,,


----------



## emt117 (Mar 16, 2017)

Harlemkid89 said:


> Yess ! At the academy you do everything again ! No matter if your certification is renew or expired,,,



Yes I know that but when you are ready to re cert. For example 3 years after you take it at the academy. Your card expires every 3 years. Thats what I'm wondering about


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Mar 16, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Yes I know that but when you are ready to re cert. For example 3 years after you take it at the academy. Your card expires every 3 years. Thats what I'm wondering about


Yeah then youll GO back to the academy for refresher lol !


----------



## njp5178 (Mar 17, 2017)

Got an email from my investigator saying I recieved disciplinary actions in highschool and needed a notarized letter about why... odd part is ive never been suspended or anything. Went to my school to verify and I was correct. Called investigator and sent email.


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 17, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> Got an email from my investigator saying I recieved disciplinary actions in highschool and needed a notarized letter about why... odd part is ive never been suspended or anything. Went to my school to verify and I was correct. Called investigator and sent email.


Why do they need something as stupid as that? High school? Are you kidding me? Everyone does something stupid in high school resulting in some small disciplinary action? Why such a big deal?! Not only that but why is your high school being so unkind as to present you in a bad light when you're trying to get a job? You know, a job you need to pay your bills and buy food? Come on now people need to grow up


----------



## Cenzo22 (Mar 20, 2017)

anyone hear anything/receive anything from exam number 7000 yet?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Mar 20, 2017)

Vincenzo Mezzacappa said:


> anyone hear anything/receive anything from exam number 7000 yet?



Waiting patiently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMS93 (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anyone know when the current class ends ? More or less .


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 20, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Does anyone know when the current class ends ? More or less .


June 6, 2017


----------



## NycEmt7 (Mar 20, 2017)

DCAS states that exam 7000 still is not listed, I called today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luked52 (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone know why they postponed the test for paramedics?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone know what's going on with the next list? Still waiting on my number, been around 6 months


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 27, 2017)

Guys, be patient. It takes 6+ months for results of the exam and they are in no rush right now. Your results will come sooner or later and no one knows the answer because no one here works for DCAS. DCAS is conpletely separate from the FDNY. First hand experience will tell you stressing over your list number now is not a good sign towards the stresses you'll have during your investigation process. Relax, it'll come when they have a need for you.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 27, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Why do they need something as stupid as that? High school? Are you kidding me? Everyone does something stupid in high school resulting in some small disciplinary action? Why such a big deal?! Not only that but why is your high school being so unkind as to present you in a bad light when you're trying to get a job? You know, a job you need to pay your bills and buy food? Come on now people need to grow up


That's not something stupid at all. It helps paint a picture of the type of person you are. Will it hold him back? Most likely no, but they need to know why and what happened from both sides so they know the type of person they're hiring. Trust me when I say investigators know the difference between an incident at 25 years old and an incident at 15 years old.


----------



## SIEMTB (Mar 27, 2017)

Luked52 said:


> Anyone know why they postponed the test for paramedics?


Not a clue brother. Sorry. A lot of the same question being asked around my station. The officers are not sure either.


----------



## Luked52 (Mar 27, 2017)

No problem man. Just sucks when trying to get on the job asap lol. Hopefully September it's out


----------



## Aaliyah (Mar 27, 2017)

Can I take the emt civil service test as a paramedic by choice? My emt card doesn't expire until 9/18 but I test out of my paramedic class this June.


----------



## njp5178 (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone in the current academy got the inside scoop of where list 6003 stands right now? Seems to be in the 600s.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Mar 27, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> Anyone in the current academy got the inside scoop of where list 6003 stands right now? Seems to be in the 600s.


I believe it's someplace in the 600, not really sure.


----------



## Aaliyah (Mar 28, 2017)

Will taking the emt civil service test as a medic result in a higher score?


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 28, 2017)

Kiya said:


> Will taking the emt civil service test as a medic result in a higher score?


Doesn't look like it - no. You get credit for experience, EVOC, and Hazmat Ops, per the DCAS posting.


----------



## jb12780 (Mar 30, 2017)

SIEMTB said:


> Not a clue brother. Sorry. A lot of the same question being asked around my station. The officers are not sure either.


From what we were told at Metrotech back on the 6th was that the job is no longer taking outside medics, and that all future medics will be from promoted from EMTs currently on the job if that makes sense.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 30, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> From what we were told at Metrotech back on the 6th was that the job is no longer taking outside medics, and that all future medics will be from promoted from EMTs currently on the job if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Doubt that's true but if it were, it would seem from my guess that they are seeking to provide incentive for emts to stay in the department longer?


----------



## jb12780 (Mar 30, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Doubt that's true but if it were, it would seem from my guess that they are seeking to provide incentive for emts to stay in the department longer?


That came from the Director of CID.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 31, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> That came from the Director of CID.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Still doubt that it's true


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 31, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Doubt that's true but if it were, it would seem from my guess that they are seeking to provide incentive for emts to stay in the department longer?





jb12780 said:


> From what we were told at Metrotech back on the 6th was that the job is no longer taking outside medics, and that all future medics will be from promoted from EMTs currently on the job if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk




Heard the same thing yesterday from my friend (Already an FDNY EMT) who is now in the Medic program doing his rotations in Woodhull. No outside Medics, Metro wants to change it to EMTs waiting to get on the Medic program as I am one of them.


----------



## spaceferret (Mar 31, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Heard the same thing yesterday from my friend (Already an FDNY EMT) who is now in the Medic program doing his rotations in Woodhull. No outside Medics, Metro wants to change it to EMTs waiting to get on the Medic program as I am one of them.


Why? What's the purpose of doing that?


----------



## SpaceEMT (Mar 31, 2017)

Any update on exam 7000?

On my completed exams on OASYS, under "tentative score" i have an N/A. 

Is this where your list number is supposed to appear?
I'm absolutely panicking that maybe DCAS never got my affirmation form.

Most years it only takes 6 months for people to get their numbers but its been almost 9 months so far whats going on?!


----------



## NycEmt7 (Mar 31, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> Any update on exam 7000?
> 
> On my completed exams on OASYS, under "tentative score" i have an N/A.
> 
> ...



I second that !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 1, 2017)

With EVERYTHING going on lately.... Its going to take a bit more time... We just lost one of our sisters two weeks ago yesterday... Have some patience everyone... If you stress out this much over a list number there is no telling how you're going to feel when it's time to start your process....


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 1, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Why? What's the purpose of doing that?


That is one you're gonna have to ask Metro.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 1, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> With EVERYTHING going on lately.... Its going to take a bit more time... We just lost one of our sisters two weeks ago yesterday... Have some patience everyone... If you stress out this much over a list number there is no telling how you're going to feel when it's time to start your process....




And on Dorkys note. Not one candidate has even made mention of the FDNY depts loss.
Remember you people going in. Once you join the dept, we are a team.


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 2, 2017)

Please refer back to postings about this list. We just heard a loss of a sister in the department and they are in no rush to hire EMTs right now. PLEASE BE PATIENT. Your list number will come when they have a need.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Guys it's cool..... When they get into the Academy they will learn of the members who made the ultimate sacrifice when they do Legacy of EMS/Fire... Only then will they truly understand how big of a deal it is when a member in the dept is lost in the line of duty


----------



## NycEmt7 (Apr 3, 2017)

We appreciate in every sense the sacrifices all of you have done and do. Perhaps some of our constant inquiring about lists, academy etc is not in lack of respect but rather in a desire to be part of such a great family. No disrespect meant I'm sure from any of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph taye (Apr 3, 2017)

Any one know if the medic physical and hiring process is the same as BLS?


----------



## Grozler (Apr 3, 2017)

Joseph taye said:


> Any one know if the medic physical and hiring process is the same as BLS?


The exact same.


----------



## graycord (Apr 4, 2017)

jb12780 said:


> From what we were told at Metrotech back on the 6th was that the job is no longer taking outside medics, and that all future medics will be from promoted from EMTs currently on the job if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



I'm sorry, but that would be a ridiculous idea.
They might as well not hire people who already have EMT cards also and only train people with zero training for that exclusive and inimitable FDNY experience.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 4, 2017)

graycord said:


> I'm sorry, but that would be a ridiculous idea.
> They might as well not hire people who already have EMT cards also and only train people with zero training for that exclusive and inimitable FDNY experience.


That's totally crazy to hire people with no emt card, you need to know the basic of what the state requires. They teach you more than your regular basic class does, more in depth. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grozler (Apr 4, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> That's totally crazy to hire people with no emt card, you need to know the basic of what the state requires. They teach you more than your regular basic class does, more in depth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





graycord said:


> I'm sorry, but that would be a ridiculous idea.
> They might as well not hire people who already have EMT cards also and only train people with zero training for that exclusive and inimitable FDNY experience.



You were saying?


----------



## Cmushlit (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone have a tentative date on the next academy? Trying to figure out if a family wedding is gonna have to be s last minute decision.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> Anyone have a tentative date on the next academy? Trying to figure out if a family wedding is gonna have to be s last minute decision.


My guess this class finishes up In June, so maybe July if the instructors take a break. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Apr 4, 2017)

For those that have been asking that applied for 7000 or 7031, I just called the automated DCAS number and got my list number from 7031. My list number is in the 20s I'm stoked. For those that want to call themselves the phone number is 212-669-1357 click 2 put in your social security number and follow the instructions. I am guessing that the letters will be coming in the mail some time this week or next week.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Apr 5, 2017)

What happens to the high numbers? On exam 7000? After a certain number do those get disqualified? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Apr 5, 2017)

No if you are on the list you will be processed it will just take longer than those with a lower number. Did you happen to hear how many are on the list for 7000 when you called?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Apr 5, 2017)

List stated 992


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (Apr 5, 2017)

Can anyone confirm how many people were on the list for 6003?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 5, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Can anyone confirm how many people were on the list for 6003?


1300-1500

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph taye (Apr 5, 2017)

Im currently doing medic school and applied as bls to fdny, I was thinking just to apply as als after I finish school but now people are saying I can't get in fdny if I'm als from the outside does this mean I can't work for the fdny because I payed for my own medic school? Is there any other way to get in for example if I'm a medic and work bls for them for how ever long I need to. Or if I'm a medic is that it I can't work for fdny?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 7, 2017)

Just heard from a Student probie doing rotations that count on deck is now 145 from 150, So the rumor that they are cutting the numbers back is true. They had 180 for several classes and 150 of now,  They say the classes will go back to being smaller like before( who knows ).
With the large (180) number of classes from several months past and then the Transcare crew ( a large number ) taken into the FDNY EMS. The need for large classes is no longer needed.
Next class should be in July if the class rotation is still the same.
Means there are two classes left for 2017 into 2018 grad ( July-Oct graduate & Nov-Feb graduate )
Good luck to those on list 6003 still waiting. and the next list 7000 number keep busy and outta trouble.
I say you are looking at 2018/into early 2019 before you are called for a class.
Again Good luck to you all.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Just heard from a Student probie doing rotations that count on deck is now 145 from 150, So the rumor that they are cutting the numbers back is true. They had 180 for several classes and 150 of now,  They say the classes will go back to being smaller like before( who knows ).
> With the large (180) number of classes from several months past and then the Transcare crew ( a large number ) taken into the FDNY EMS. The need for large classes is no longer needed.
> Next class should be in July if the class rotation is still the same.
> Means there are two classes left for 2017 into 2018 grad ( July-Oct graduate & Nov-Feb graduate )
> ...


Yes the count on deck is 145 sir

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 9, 2017)

Joseph taye said:


> Im currently doing medic school and applied as bls to fdny, I was thinking just to apply as als after I finish school but now people are saying I can't get in fdny if I'm als from the outside does this mean I can't work for the fdny because I payed for my own medic school? Is there any other way to get in for example if I'm a medic and work bls for them for how ever long I need to. Or if I'm a medic is that it I can't work for fdny?



You absolutely can come in as BLS to the department and then apply for what's called a MUPS class. I have no idea why they haven't put out a civil service test for medics in a while. Rumors fly around like the wind blows, so I'm not so sure what to believe on the no more PTOP thing. Wouldn't make sense, since it cost the department a lot of money and more importantly, time to get a student through the medic basic class. And at a time where medics are needed, getting someone through the academy in three months versus nine, makes more sense.


----------



## spaceferret (Apr 10, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You absolutely can come in as BLS to the department and then apply for what's called a MUPS class. I have no idea why they haven't put out a civil service test for medics in a while. Rumors fly around like the wind blows, so I'm not so sure what to believe on the no more PTOP thing. Wouldn't make sense, since it cost the department a lot of money and more importantly, time to get a student through the medic basic class. And at a time where medics are needed, getting someone through the academy in three months versus nine, makes more sense.


i agree with you 1,000,000% mike. i really dont know why all the rumors are going around, especially since none of this has been confirmed by an official source on agency letterhead or the commissioner or something. im not too sure i believe the whole count on deck thing being true either. i dont care one bit which emt or medic in the department claims to know what they're talking about, i wanna hear it from an official source. not to mention DCAS released an emt trainee exam which train civilians to basic level training, which, by my guess, would be because they are trying to fill in all the open emt slots more quickly? i couldnt imagine why else they would release civilian exam, but hey, if someone knows better, inform me. just make sure its from an official source. i just really hope the whole count on deck being 145 is not true. the last appointed was #318 from list number 6003 and someone who is all the way in the 640's got called, which means they ran through roughly 300+ people. idk. if its really true then that means a longer wait time


----------



## AronSham (Apr 10, 2017)

Do you guys know how many tries we get for the physical? And any last minute pointers? I'm confident, but I got to physical date today and they gave me less than 2 weeks to prepare for it haha.


----------



## Harlemkid89 (Apr 10, 2017)

To the current EMT CLASS, when do u guys start rotations?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Apr 10, 2017)

Harlemkid89 said:


> To the current EMT CLASS, when do u guys start rotations?


We started rotations Friday 04-07-17

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceEMT (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm trying to nail down my time frame and would appreciate any help.

I took exam 7000 and got list number 1xx (04/2017)

Can I expect to start the process with the physical agility test around August 2017 (4 months) or will the PAT come sooner for me?

I think I'll start the academy in early 2018, although I'm praying I can squeak into the Oct 2017 academy because of my low list number. How many people are left in exam 6003? 

Also does anyone know if applying to the fire open competitive will cause any complications for me moving forward?


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 12, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> I'm trying to nail down my time frame and would appreciate any help.
> 
> I took exam 7000 and got list number 1xx (04/2017)
> 
> ...


About 800 more and no, apply for the fire open competitive since it's separate.


----------



## SIEMTB (Apr 12, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Do you guys know how many tries we get for the physical? And any last minute pointers? I'm confident, but I got to physical date today and they gave me less than 2 weeks to prepare for it haha.


1 chance. Trust me, focus on using a 40 pound weighted vest on a stair master a few times in the next two weeks and you'll be fine.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm list # 11xx for 6003, any chance I get called for the next class in June/July or is it unlikely?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Apr 12, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Do you guys know how many tries we get for the physical? And any last minute pointers? I'm confident, but I got to physical date today and they gave me less than 2 weeks to prepare for it haha.



I don't work out but wouldn't say I'm totally out of shape. I did the physical without any prep and passed, the weighted vest stair climb and hand bike were the most difficult but do-able if you're somewhat active. Like an earlier poster said focus on those two (mainly the stairs) and you should be fine. Good luck


----------



## Cenzo22 (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone receive/hear anything for exam number 7000 yet?


----------



## SpaceEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> Anyone receive/hear anything for exam number 7000 yet?



Call 212-669-1357 click 2 put in your social security number and follow the instructions. The letters will be coming in the mail some time next week. I'm guessing an academy around January 2018 for the low list numbers of 7000 

If we are extremely lucky we might squeak by and start academy in October 2017. Exam 6003 has about 800 list numbers left


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 17, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> Call 212-669-1357 click 2 put in your social security number and follow the instructions. The letters will be coming in the mail some time next week. I'm guessing an academy around January 2018 for the low list numbers of 7000
> 
> If we are extremely lucky we might squeak by and start academy in October 2017. Exam 6003 has about 800 list numbers left






SpaceEMT said:


> Call 212-669-1357 click 2 put in your social security number and follow the instructions. The letters will be coming in the mail some time next week. I'm guessing an academy around January 2018 for the low list numbers of 7000
> 
> If we are extremely lucky we might squeak by and start academy in October 2017. Exam 6003 has about 800 list numbers left


Keep in mind that there are two classes left for 2017 and if what they are saying in METROTECH  The classes will go back to being smaller and not the 180.
The class in now started at 150 and they want to make them back to the smaller groups.

Honestly the low numbers in 7000 would hit the earliest 2018 class, that's if the list 6003 is depleted, people that have differed start a class and people that have failed who have the option of doing the academy again,

2018 is just around the corner.
good luck


----------



## emt117 (Apr 17, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Keep in mind that there are two classes left for 2017 and if what they are saying in METROTECH  The classes will go back to being smaller and not the 180.
> The class in now started at 150 and they want to make them back to the smaller groups.
> 
> Honestly the low numbers in 7000 would hit the earliest 2018 class, that's if the list 6003 is depleted, people that have differed start a class and people that have failed who have the option of doing the academy again,
> ...



So would you say low 20s on 7031 wouldn't see academy until Oct 2018 or Jan 2019?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Apr 18, 2017)

2019 is what I would look at, in all honesty,  usual wait period is 2 years. 
When they needed more EMTs in the Bronx they made the classes larger 180. they had 3 180 classes and this one in is 150. PLUS they hired in Transcare EMTs and Paramedics after they folded. 
Word in METROTEC is that the classes will go back to the original small classes. ( who knows )


----------



## Mikef19 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm also gonna make an assumption it will be based off when they start hiring off the promotion to fire test. Which should be either end of this year or early 2018.


----------



## emt117 (Apr 18, 2017)

My friend who is 15X on 7000 said that he got a letter for a physical. Not sure what this means for the rest of people waiting but just thought I would pass it along 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaliyah (Apr 20, 2017)

I plan to take the upcoming emt civil service for fdny. I'll be finishing my paramedic course June/2017. I currently live in upstate NY, working part-time as an emt. I'm looking to move to NYC this summer. For those who've worked in NYC outside of FDNY, Will it be difficult to find a paramedic job while I wait to hear back from FDNY?


----------



## Rory (Apr 21, 2017)

emt117 said:


> No if you are on the list you will be processed it will just take longer than those with a lower number. Did you happen to hear how many are on the list for 7000 when you called?


992


----------



## Aaliyah (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if there will be an EMT or Paramedic civil service exam this year?


----------



## emtgjf (May 1, 2017)

Aaliyah said:


> I plan to take the upcoming emt civil service for fdny. I'll be finishing my paramedic course June/2017. I currently live in upstate NY, working part-time as an emt. I'm looking to move to NYC this summer. For those who've worked in NYC outside of FDNY, Will it be difficult to find a paramedic job while I wait to hear back from FDNY?


As long as you get your NYC MAC you should have no trouble finding a position with one of the privates doing dreaded transports until you either get called for FDNY or can get into 911 through the privates.


----------



## Rory (May 2, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> Call 212-669-1357 click 2 put in your social security number and follow the instructions. The letters will be coming in the mail some time next week. I'm guessing an academy around January 2018 for the low list numbers of 7000
> 
> If we are extremely lucky we might squeak by and start academy in October 2017. Exam 6003 has about 800 list numbers left


Got called for FDNY exam 7000 list number 25* physical may 13th


----------



## Rory (May 2, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Keep in mind that there are two classes left for 2017 and if what they are saying in METROTECH  The classes will go back to being smaller and not the 180.
> The class in now started at 150 and they want to make them back to the smaller groups.
> 
> Honestly the low numbers in 7000 would hit the earliest 2018 class, that's if the list 6003 is depleted, people that have differed start a class and people that have failed who have the option of doing the academy again,
> ...


Have been called for FDNY ems exam 7000 and started the process. Was advised by staff that and others called before me academy this year is what we will be going into due to mutpile promotions from the exam


----------



## Teej92 (May 3, 2017)

Does anyone have info for getting hired with a speeding ticket on your driving record? 2 points.


----------



## Cdawg06 (May 4, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Does anyone have info for getting hired with a speeding ticket on your driving record? 2 points.



Don't think it should be an issue as long as you don't try to hide it, paid the fine, and give all info on it they ask for.


----------



## charizma (May 6, 2017)

A former classmate of mine applied in July of 2016, like myself and got a notice this week. Her physical exam is May 20th. She has zero experience outside of out EMT class. So keep the faith.


----------



## charizma (May 6, 2017)

A former classmate of mine applied in July of 2016, like myself and got a notice this week. Her physical exam is May 20th. She has zero experience outside of out EMT class. So keep the faith.


----------



## emt117 (May 6, 2017)

charizma said:


> A former classmate of mine applied in July of 2016, like myself and got a notice this week. Her physical exam is May 20th. She has zero experience outside of out EMT class. So keep the faith.



List number?


----------



## charizma (May 6, 2017)

She never called DCAS for a list number she said because she was surprised with the letter in the mail. I asked her to call though because I wanna know how far ahead of me she may since we have everything the same. She took exam 7000 though.


----------



## charizma (May 6, 2017)

Does anyone know when you have to have your driver's license? When they call you for your physical exam? Or when they have you start the academy?


----------



## NycEmt7 (May 6, 2017)

A friend of mine with much less experience has already been called in for a physical. My friends list number is in the 400's.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cenzo22 (May 6, 2017)

Just got my letter for my physical, may 20th. List number 4xx


----------



## Cenzo22 (May 9, 2017)

What happens after you take the physical? What's the next step in the process?!


----------



## anon101 (May 9, 2017)

So excited after reading they're up to 400's on the list, I'm 80X.

Not to be impatient, but about how long does it take from when you go in to the physical till you start the training/get hired?


----------



## NycEmt7 (May 9, 2017)

I'm so very excited for all of you that have been contacted so far. I'm in the 900's ... I have a ways to go but rooting for all of you ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 11, 2017)

anon101 said:


> So excited after reading they're up to 400's on the list, I'm 80X.
> 
> Not to be impatient, but about how long does it take from when you go in to the physical till you start the training/get hired?


About a year from your PAT to job offering from FDNY

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenview355 (May 12, 2017)

Hey, guys. I need your advice about an investigations issue.

I recently restored myself to the list after deferring due to medical issues, and my investigator told me to e-mail her some documents so I could do my medical soon. She said it was time-sensitive, and had to reach her by the end of the week. She doesn't respond to my e-mails or calls, so I contact CID and give them the documents. My investigator called me back shortly after, told me she was out due to an emergency, and that CID said I was very rude.

She told me I'm coming in for a medical next week, and that they'll send me a letter in the mail confirming next week. She stressed that I shouldn't call them, and to wait for them to contact me.

This all makes me a little nervous. I'm worried this may jeopardize my medical next week. I have no idea why CID thought I was being rude, and I explained this and apologized to my investigator over the phone. 

Should I send an apology in e-mail form to my investigator so she can forward it to CID? Or am I just overreacting and just need to wait for them to mail me next week?

I'm exam 6003, 70X, so I'm just very eager to jump into the academy.

Thanks in advance for reading all this.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 13, 2017)

Greenview355 said:


> Hey, guys. I need your advice about an investigations issue.
> 
> I recently restored myself to the list after deferring due to medical issues, and my investigator told me to e-mail her some documents so I could do my medical soon. She said it was time-sensitive, and had to reach her by the end of the week. She doesn't respond to my e-mails or calls, so I contact CID and give them the documents. My investigator called me back shortly after, told me she was out due to an emergency, and that CID said I was very rude.
> 
> ...




Your investigator gave you the best advice on this " She stressed that I shouldn't call them, and to wait for them to contact me."
So hold off on any E mails, just wait til you are there.
You already apologized to her and explained. Leave it at that.
Like the saying goes " The more you stir the Crap, the more it stinks "
SO good luck and DON"T E MAIL or Call them.
Trust me they will contact you.

Good luck buddy


----------



## anon101 (May 14, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> About a year from your PAT to job offering from FDNY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Oh wow, but ok awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 14, 2017)

To reiterate on previous comments myself, techlife and EVERYONE else in this forum commented.... The LESS you hear from an investigator the better off you are in the long run. THE MORE you hear back from them... THE MORE YOU SHOULD WORRY. The process they do for an individual is simple.... Contact you if they need additional information, or not contact you at all which means your paperwork is in order.... They investigate MULTIPLE Candidates on a DAILY basis.... So have patience with them and you'll be fine.... DO NOT CALL and ask the simple questions like "do you know where I'm standing right now." it only holds up the process for you and your peers. Have patience and time and refer back to previous posts in this thread. I'm sure answers to your questions are hidden in there somewhere.


----------



## EMS Pursuit (May 14, 2017)

Looks like there are still 3 more days to apply if you have not already.  Good Luck!

EMS Pursuit (Fire & EMS Jobs - Now Free)


----------



## RyanL (May 16, 2017)

Sup guys, just got a letter from NYC, Exam # 7031 list number is in the low 20's. I'm not in any rush or anything, but would like to know if anyone knows where they're at, as far as which exam they're going off of right now, and what number they are up too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 16, 2017)

They're still on exam #6003 so believe. After that there is exam #7000 and finally exam #7031


----------



## EMS93 (May 17, 2017)

Hey I'm exam 60003 . #99*. Does anyone know more or less when I will be getting in ? Someone told me that they will eventually cut the list . And would have to reapply . Does anyone know if this is true or not ? Thank you .


----------



## EMS93 (May 17, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Hey I'm exam 6003 . #99*. Does anyone know more or less when I will be getting in ? Someone told me that they will eventually cut the list . And would have to reapply . Does anyone know if this is true or not ? Thank you .


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 19, 2017)

does anyone know how far along they are in list 6003?


----------



## Rory (May 22, 2017)

charizma said:


> Does anyone know when you have to have your driver's license? When they call you for your physical exam? Or when they have you start the academy?


When they call you for the initial physical test you need it mutpile times and to be let into ther building


----------



## Rory (May 22, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> They're still on exam #6003 so believe. After that there is exam #7000 and finally exam #7031


They are on exam 7000 calling into the high 400's/992. Using those called to fill June and October academies


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 22, 2017)

Rory said:


> They are on exam 7000 calling into the high 400's/992. Using those called to fill June and October academies


Hi Rory,
Sorry but your post is misleading. They are not even close to starting calls for list #7000. They are only about half way through #6003 right now. List #7000 could start getting calls as early as this fall, but for high 400s I would expect next Janunary if things follow along this pace. 
What I think you're referencing are the letters to start the hiring process (pat, medical, psych, intake). "Getting called" is the actual job offer with a spot in the academy. Calls should start up again in a few weeks working on list #6003 for the next academy.


----------



## Rory (May 22, 2017)

Yes sorry to confuse that's what I mean getting called for starting the process


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 22, 2017)

Rory said:


> Yes sorry to confuse that's what I mean getting called for starting the process


No worries! It's such a waiting game. We're all just clinging to any info that can be shared. Good luck!


----------



## Cenzo22 (May 22, 2017)

How long after taking your physical do you recieve news about reporting for your pysch? Or what's the next process after taking physical?


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 22, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> How long after taking your physical do you recieve news about reporting for your pysch? Or what's the next process after taking physical?


Physical meaning PAT or your medical? I had my PAT last May, intake in July, medical and psych in September (about a week apart).


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 22, 2017)

Rory said:


> Yes sorry to confuse that's what I mean getting called for starting the process


Starting the process is different than the call for the Academy brother.


----------



## USMCTom (May 23, 2017)

If you have been removed from a list (aka declined consideration but eligible) can you request restoration as long as the list isn't expired, or once they finish the list (6003) and move on to the 7000's are you no long able to restore?

Thanks!


----------



## Cenzo22 (May 23, 2017)

anyone who took the physical on may 20th call DCAS? Yet? Is that the number you have to call?


----------



## Patel92 (May 25, 2017)

I had the physical on May 13th. Got all my documents and visited my investigator on the 23rd. Now I'm waiting to attend my psychological.


----------



## SIEMTB (May 25, 2017)

USMCTom said:


> If you have been removed from a list (aka declined consideration but eligible) can you request restoration as long as the list isn't expired, or once they finish the list (6003) and move on to the 7000's are you no long able to restore?
> 
> Thanks!


No. You'll be reinstated back on list 6003 if that's the list you're on, and they'll follow through accordingly. The list is good for 4 years even if they exhaust the last after 2 years.


----------



## Bigtimewill09 (May 26, 2017)

Just updating those on exam 7000, I am list number 6** I just received notice for the PAT June 11th. Does intake/back ground start relatively soon after?(considering you pass the PAT)


----------



## Patel92 (May 26, 2017)

Bigtimewill09 said:


> Just updating those on exam 7000, I am list number 6** I just received notice for the PAT June 11th. Does intake/back ground start relatively soon after?(considering you pass the PAT)


As you pass the PAT, you will be told to contact MetroTech to find out your pass/fail result. Afterwards, you'll be contacted by an investigator. They will tell you to collect all documents and then contact them after you've done so to schedule an appointment for your interview/intake.


----------



## emt117 (May 26, 2017)

Can anyone shed some light on what the PAT consists of? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 28, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on what the PAT consists of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stair Master with a weighted vest for 3 minutes. 60 steps/minute

Deadlifting 
Bicep Curls (both exercises involve you to lift a bar and chain from a platform you are standing on)

Arm Revolutions


----------



## NycEmt7 (May 29, 2017)

Bigtimewill09 said:


> Just updating those on exam 7000, I am list number 6** I just received notice for the PAT June 11th. Does intake/back ground start relatively soon after?(considering you pass the PAT)



Thanks so much for this update! Giving us with these higher list numbers some hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cenzo22 (May 29, 2017)

I took my PAT may 20th, (passed the PAT), got a call from my investigator on the 26th to schedule my appointment for intake/background


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (May 30, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> I took my PAT may 20th, (passed the PAT), got a call from my investigator on the 26th to schedule my appointment for intake/background



Try to include a portion of your list number and exam number.... I.E.... Myself and Techlife graduated the same academy class.... 

Exam #5003
List No #11XX

Doing so helps your peers have an idea of where they stand on receiving information about the lengthy process soon to come... It gives everyone a piece of mind.


----------



## Cenzo22 (May 30, 2017)

Exam700
List 4xx


----------



## njp5178 (May 30, 2017)

When is the current academys graduation date and when should phone calls begin for next class??


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know if they are still calling from list 6003? Or are they onto 7000?


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 30, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> When is the current academys graduation date and when should phone calls begin for next class??


June 8, 2017 is graduation for the current class


----------



## emt117 (May 30, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Does anyone know if they are still calling from list 6003? Or are they onto 7000?



Still from 6003. They are in the 600s if I remember correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt117 (May 30, 2017)

I heard from someone who says they heard from their investigator that the next class will start June 26th. I don't know how true it is but I am just passing it along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIemt (May 30, 2017)

13r0w3r said:


> Damn that's crazy.. Did you have the basic score (70)? I think Im going to get a 75 cause I took the HazMat class too. Hopefully that helps with getting a good number on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you take the hazmat course?


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 30, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I heard from someone who says they heard from their investigator that the next class will start June 26th. I don't know how true it is but I am just passing it along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard the next class is to start two weeks after this class ends. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SIemt (May 30, 2017)

I heard last year there were two ems exams. Does this effect the time frame for hiring for future classes or is it still roughly two years from application filing to hire? For example, for the second EMS exam that was released for the year , were there as many people that applied for that exam as the roughly 1500 that usually apply?


----------



## emt117 (May 30, 2017)

SIemt said:


> I heard last year there were two ems exams. Does this effect the time frame for hiring for future classes or is it still roughly two years from application filing to hire? For example, for the second EMS exam that was released for the year , were there as many people that applied for that exam as the roughly 1500 that usually apply?



992 people on list 7000 which was the first one - July 2016 filing period. 423 people on list 7031 which was the second one - September 2016 filing period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teej92 (May 30, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I heard the next class is to start two weeks after this class ends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I was down at fort totten for the  physical  agility recently and one of the investigators stated next class was June 26th.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 30, 2017)

ATTN:
Ok guys here is a little bit of advice for those on exam 6003 and 7000.
@thatdorkyemt_ and myself have repeatedly have tried helping as have others as well.
questions you are asking have been asked before, so here is a lil bit of an FYI scroll back a couple of pages and TRUST me you will find many answers to your questions and you will save yourself alot of asking.
As for what number on 6003 last I read was in the early 600s ? give or take.
Silvercat can also help on the last academy that is set to graduate, ( Way to go @silvercat354726 ).(Next class is end of July and last 2017 class is Dec)
So before asking the same questions go back and when you don't find the answer then ask.
This thread can be your best learning and informative forum.


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 30, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> ATTN:
> Ok guys here is a little bit of advice for those on exam 6003 and 7000.
> @thatdorkyemt_ and myself have repeatedly have tried helping as have others as well.
> questions you are asking have been asked before, so here is a lil bit of an FYI scroll back a couple of pages and TRUST me you will find many answers to your questions and you will save yourself alot of asking.
> ...


11 weeks of work, 2 LODD, 3 funerals, great instructors can't wait to be on the streets!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 30, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> ATTN:
> Ok guys here is a little bit of advice for those on exam 6003 and 7000.
> @thatdorkyemt_ and myself have repeatedly have tried helping as have others as well.
> questions you are asking have been asked before, so here is a lil bit of an FYI scroll back a couple of pages and TRUST me you will find many answers to your questions and you will save yourself alot of asking.
> ...


Thanks TechLife for always helping everyone on here out with much appreciated info! Just want to confirm what you posted that the next academy will be late July and not June.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 30, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Thanks TechLife for always helping everyone on here out with much appreciated info! Just want to confirm what you posted that the next academy will be late July and not June.



You are welcome !
That is correct and the final  2017 class should be in Dec.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 30, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> June 8, 2017 is graduation for the current class



Family day should be this coming weekend =) enjoy it, and Congrats on your up and coming graduation day next week.
See you in the streets, let me know where they are assigned you to (inbox me) . Hope you get where you wanna go !


----------



## Patel92 (May 30, 2017)

I've done my intake on the 23rd, how long before I get to do my psych?


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 31, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Family day should be this coming weekend =) enjoy it, and Congrats on your up and coming graduation day next week.
> See you in the streets, let me know where they are assigned you to (inbox me) . Hope you get where you wanna go !


Yes, family day is this Saturday. We get our division Friday and Monday or Tuesday we meet the chief's. Will let you know when I know.


----------



## Rory (May 31, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Does anyone know if they are still calling from list 6003? Or are they onto 7000?


There calling to begin the process onto 7000 and are halfway almost through


----------



## Rory (May 31, 2017)

Does anyone know the latest they'll call you before an academy starts that you would be in?


----------



## Rory (May 31, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I heard from someone who says they heard from their investigator that the next class will start June 26th. I don't know how true it is but I am just passing it along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what my investigator told me also. She said they are trying to get some people ready to go into that academy from exam 700 and also for the October academy. When I went I was the 82 person the investigators have seen combined. 
Exam 7000
List # 2**


----------



## Rory (May 31, 2017)

SIemt said:


> I heard last year there were two ems exams. Does this effect the time frame for hiring for future classes or is it still roughly two years from application filing to hire? For example, for the second EMS exam that was released for the year , were there as many people that applied for that exam as the roughly 1500 that usually apply?


Exam 7005 I think it was your referring to which was held in September has around  300 people on it I heard from a friend on it


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 31, 2017)

Rory said:


> Does anyone know the latest they'll call you before an academy starts that you would be in?


They can and have called up to the sunday before the day of swearing in.


----------



## emt117 (May 31, 2017)

Rory said:


> Exam 7005 I think it was your referring to which was held in September has around  300 people on it I heard from a friend on it



September was exam number 7031 and it has 423 people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 31, 2017)

I am on list 7031, we recieved our list numbers, nothing more, I'm sure it will take a few months to start our process, after list 7000 is all processed


----------



## Future923 (May 31, 2017)

I am from exam #6003, I have done the PAT, Interview, Medical, Psych, and my jobs received letters already. All this was completed by the beginning of March. Any idea how long before we get called if all is completed?


----------



## silvercat354726 (May 31, 2017)

Future923 said:


> I am from exam #6003, I have done the PAT, Interview, Medical, Psych, and my jobs received letters already. All this was completed by the beginning of March. Any idea how long before we get called if all is completed?


Maybe the next class coming up. No news is good news


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 31, 2017)

Rory said:


> That's what my investigator told me also. She said they are trying to get some people ready to go into that academy from exam 700 and also for the October academy. When I went I was the 82 person the investigators have seen combined.
> Exam 7000
> List # 2**



Sorry but that is not correct. not everything you hear from your investigator about when you will go in is 100% acurate, trust me many of us that are on the job can tell you. They have all said it to us when we first started.
They are still calling from list 6003 and they are in the 600s give or take a few, so no where is 7000 going to be called for 2017 for the 2 classes left (July 26th and Dec).
Til 6003 is depleted and people who have deferred or failed medical to have their chance, will 7000 list be called.
going thru the steps yes, but to get called for a class Abso No. Some of us waited 2 years to get into the academy, and with the huge numbers of the last classes that were 180 now 140, and going back to smaller classes. I say you guys will have a bit of a wait.
as I said before look back several pages and educate yourselves on how it works. will help with you stressing over when , where and why's.

Good luck and hang tight


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 31, 2017)

Future923 said:


> I am from exam #6003, I have done the PAT, Interview, Medical, Psych, and my jobs received letters already. All this was completed by the beginning of March. Any idea how long before we get called if all is completed?



Exactly like @silvercat354726 said No News is good news. Can you post the first numbers of your list number that way some of these guys can get a jest of where the list is at ? example 65X.
Some of the people here are under the impression that they are going into a class from list 7000, which I said not yet and most likely Jan/2018 will start for 7000.
Good luck I hope you get into the next July class


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 31, 2017)

Rory said:


> That's what my investigator told me also. She said they are trying to get some people ready to go into that academy from exam 700 and also for the October academy. When I went I was the 82 person the investigators have seen combined.
> Exam 7000
> List # 2**




There is no Oct academy only 2 classes left July and late Nov/Dec.
if instructors take a break.
and being number 82 getting checked out means abso nothing. you don't even get called in order at times. just scroll back several pages and you will see.
your best info to come is when they contact you. guessing game will only disappoint you.
Just keep watch on the list for 6003 and that is your best bet on where you are.


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm from the academy, class 6003 list number mid 700. They called me really late for this class, 2 days before orientation.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm exam 6003, list #11xx patiently waiting for the call... I have been done with the whole hiring process for over 6months. If you're just starting the process you have a long way to go. So sit back, relax, and check on here every once in a while to see where they are on the list


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 2, 2017)

I stand corrected Not July but June 26th is the next class and the last class for 2017 should be around October 9th give or take.

Just do the math, June 26th start day, the math adds up of 13 weeks add 2 weeks after they graduate for the next class for Oct you get the start date for the next class more or less.

Good luck to all going in !


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 2, 2017)

It finally happened! I got called!
I was deferred due to my medical in the beginning ( im from 5003). 
Orientation Monday June 26th
And starting night class at Totten on the 27th!


----------



## emt117 (Jun 2, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> It finally happened! I got called!
> I was deferred due to my medical in the beginning ( im from 5003).
> Orientation Monday June 26th
> And starting night class at Totten on the 27th!



Congrats brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Jun 2, 2017)

I literally haven't heard a thing since my psych! No calls, no mail, nothing. My investigator is out of the office for the next week and a half. I am probably worried for nothing but anxiety every time calls start bugs me out!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 2, 2017)

Future923 said:


> I literally haven't heard a thing since my psych! No calls, no mail, nothing. My investigator is out of the office for the next week and a half. I am probably worried for nothing but anxiety every time calls start bugs me out!




What's your list number example 75# and calls usually start around now or after this class graduates and they don't stop calling until the day before class starts.
Depending on how big they are having this class going in also matters. they had classes of 180 and this last class was 140, heard they were going back to the even smaller classes, but who knows.
If you are on list 6003 and someone just posted that they are in the mid 700s on that list, depending on your number you should pretty much have some what of an idea.

If you get the call post it here that way others have an idea where they are at on the list waiting to get the call.
Good luck


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 2, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> What's your list number example 75# and calls usually start around now or after this class graduates and they don't stop calling until the day before class starts.
> Depending on how big they are having this class going in also matters. they had classes of 180 and this last class was 140, heard they were going back to the even smaller classes, but who knows.
> If you are on list 6003 and someone just posted that they are in the mid 700s on that list, depending on your number you should pretty much have some what of an idea.
> 
> ...



Isn't the medical after psych?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 2, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Isn't the medical after psych?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No order really, I did my psych before my medical.


----------



## Future923 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, I did my medical and then my psych. And literally haven't heard anything since my psych. I know its a waiting game and I know we say pay attention to list numbers but apparently numbers aren't called in numerical order.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 2, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Yeah, I did my medical and then my psych. And literally haven't heard anything since my psych. I know its a waiting game and I know we say pay attention to list numbers but apparently numbers aren't called in numerical order.


They don't call in order of numbers


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 2, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Yeah, I did my medical and then my psych. And literally haven't heard anything since my psych. I know its a waiting game and I know we say pay attention to list numbers but apparently numbers aren't called in numerical order.



Gotcha, yeh I haven't heard anything since medical... I called once to insure they received any additional stuff I had sent in for the medical. Since they said they got everything I assumed I'm all set just waiting for the call for academy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 2, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Yeah, I did my medical and then my psych. And literally haven't heard anything since my psych. I know its a waiting game and I know we say pay attention to list numbers but apparently numbers aren't called in numerical order.



What # are you? 11xx here hoping I can squeeze into this months class 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Jun 2, 2017)

i am also 11xx...I have gotten advice to not call your investigator to ask about your status...but its making me anxious because I am trying to ensure that when I phase out of my current job to go into the academy that it is as smooth as possible for the company/organization.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 2, 2017)

Future923 said:


> i am also 11xx...I have gotten advice to not call your investigator to ask about your status...but its making me anxious because I am trying to ensure that when I phase out of my current job to go into the academy that it is as smooth as possible for the company/organization.



Well apparently they started calling people for June 26th class, but since our #'s are up there my guess is IF we do get called it won't be until towards the end. I don't think calling your investigator will do much besides annoy them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AronSham (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey guys, I was told by my investigator and multiple people throughout the hiring process that we have a pretty good chance for the June academy and rushed our intake process for consideration. But reading your list numbers is making my confused. Completed my PAT, intake, medical,psych all within 1 month. What do you guys think.

List 7000 #6*


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 3, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys, I was told by my investigator and multiple people throughout the hiring process that we have a pretty good chance for the June academy and rushed our intake process for consideration. But reading your list numbers is making my confused. Completed my PAT, intake, medical,psych all within 1 month. What do you guys think.
> 
> List 7000 #6*



Are you going to the process for medic or EMT? I know they were pushing thru medics when I went thru the process... I was also told February or May when I went for medical. Perhaps they just want you to be prepared for a call if enough people defer or decline? Either way good luck


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 3, 2017)

Got the call this morning! List number 89X. Chose the AM class. Good luck to everyone going in! See y'all on the 26th.


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey guys I'm from test 7000 my list number is quite low (single digits) I completed entire process in about 3.5 weeks with no issues, spoke to my investigator about a week or so ago, asked him if he needed anything, he told me no he was just finishing everything up. Anybody have any idea when I should be expecting a call? Or suggest that I call and check in? Thanks


----------



## emt117 (Jun 4, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Hey guys I'm from test 7000 my list number is quite low (single digits) I completed entire process in about 3.5 weeks with no issues, spoke to my investigator about a week or so ago, asked him if he needed anything, he told me no he was just finishing everything up. Anybody have any idea when I should be expecting a call? Or suggest that I call and check in? Thanks



Based on what I've seen here, someone close 900 on 6003 just got the call I'd say you have a good shot at the October academy after this June 26th one. Or at the very least just be ready and prepared for it. They have about 1,350 names on 6003 so they still have a lot of people. However that is just my opinion/speculation. 

I'm still waiting on EMT but I've gone through a different process with FDNY and had an investigator so I can tell you if he says he doesn't need anything then don't bother him. They have a lot they deal with it so if he needs something he will reach out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 4, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Got the call this morning! List number 89X. Chose the AM class. Good luck to everyone going in! See y'all on the 26th.



Test 6003?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 4, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Test 6003?



Test 6003 or exam 6003 are the same thing. Its the list prior to 7000.


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 4, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Test 6003 or exam 6003 are the same thing. Its the list prior to 7000.



Yes I was curious which exam they were on.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 4, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Test 6003 or exam 6003 are the same thing. Its the list prior to 7000.




They are not paying atten to what we telling them @thatdorkyemt_  time to let them learn.
we keep repeating and trying to help to no avail.
Time to bail brother. Don't matter what we say.

Good luck to the ones going in.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 4, 2017)

Does anybody read the forum? Everyone's questions can be answered by reading a few pages back.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 4, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Yes I was curious which exam they were on.




Last time I am posting or helping, seems you guys don't read.
You guys need to scroll back several pages and it will help you more than you could imagine.

If you are on 7000 exam you are looking more towards first class in 2018.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 4, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Does anybody read the forum? Everyone's questions can be answered by reading a few pages back.




THANK YOU !!!! well seems like some do read ! Good luck to you and see you in the streets one day.
Stay frosty.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 4, 2017)

Also tech or dorky any diffence in AM or PM class? I picked PM bc I wanted to try and avoid any traffic I could.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Last time I am posting or helping, seems you guys don't read.
> You guys need to scroll back several pages and it will help you more than you could imagine.
> 
> If you are on 700 exam you are looking more towards first class in 2018.


I started following this forum at page 319, just when I got my list number. I'm currently in the academy graduating Thursday. We all have questions but ALL the answers are posted, read back and you'll find the answers. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 4, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Also tech or dorky any diffence in AM or PM class? I picked PM bc I wanted to try and avoid any traffic I could.



Depends on where you live and if you are an AM or PM kinda person. When I was in the Academy I choose AM it worked better for me. 
Travel time from your destination and traffic is what you take into consideration. They don't take to lateness at all.
Good luck and if you need any questions hit me up in my inbox. Happy to help those that listen.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 4, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I started following this forum at page 319, just when I got my list number. I'm currently in the academy graduating Thursday. We all have questions but ALL the answers are posted, read back and you'll find the answers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Hey @silvercat354726  how was your family day at Fort Totten ? and Congrats on your up and coming graduation. Well done !


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Hey @silvercat354726  how was your family day at Fort Totten ? and Congrats on your up and coming graduation. Well done !


It's was a beautiful day and my family enjoyed it.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Depends on where you live and if you are an AM or PM kinda person. When I was in the Academy I choose AM it worked better for me.
> Travel time from your destination and traffic is what you take into consideration. They don't take to lateness at all.
> Good luck and if you need any questions hit me up in my inbox. Happy to help those that listen.


I took the pm class it worked for my family. I was there at 0700 on Friday and it took me 3.5 hours to get home which it's usually a 2 hour drive. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 4, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I took the pm class it worked for my family. I was there at 0700 on Friday and it took me 3.5 hours to get home which it's usually a 2 hour drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Aren't you glad that will be no more lol. Now time to play with the big kids.
Stay cautious, listen to your mentors and remember we will run across some great partners and then, there are the A holes to put up with temporarily.
internship flies by.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Aren't you glad that will be no more lol. Now time to play with the big kids.
> Stay cautious, listen to your mentors and remember we will run across some great partners and then, there are the A holes to put up with temporarily.
> internship flies by.


I've met some great people on rotations and some real a holes as well. Can't wait to get my assignment and get out on the streets. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb12780 (Jun 4, 2017)

Congrats to those who got called. You're gonna have a blast.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Last time I am posting or helping, seems you guys don't read.
> You guys need to scroll back several pages and it will help you more than you could imagine.
> 
> If you are on 7000 exam you are looking more towards first class in 2018.


I read this forum with a nearly embarrassing regularity for over a year before I began posting. That's not to say some of you on 7000 and beyond won't have appropriate questions before I did but please look back and find the answers to your own questions. If this job means anything at all to you, you should be more than willing to find some time to go back and read so you will have an educated guess about a timeline for your process. I was able to find a pattern with an average amount of list numbers used to fill each class and see exactly when my time would come. If you're not on list 6003, it just isn't your time yet. Be patient, stay out of trouble, check back here to stay informed, and plan on an academy in 2018. 
BTW, I was also told last May (2016) at my PAT that my group could go in that same July. It was off by a whole year. This forum is your most reliable source of info. Trust.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 4, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Test 6003?


Oh. And yes, exam 6003.


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi. 
Does anyone know or remember how long the CPAT takes? I have mine in a couple of weeks at 8am and just curious to how long I should expect to be staying in fort totten. 
Thanks


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 5, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys, I was told by my investigator and multiple people throughout the hiring process that we have a pretty good chance for the June academy and rushed our intake process for consideration. But reading your list numbers is making my confused. Completed my PAT, intake, medical,psych all within 1 month. What do you guys think.
> 
> List 7000 #6*




I'm in the same boat, list 7000 #* and confused as could be .. people on here insist 2018 is the soonest .. I do not understand why a senior investigator would tell us otherwise, however


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jun 5, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Hi.
> Does anyone know or remember how long the CPAT takes? I have mine in a couple of weeks at 8am and just curious to how long I should expect to be staying in fort totten.
> Thanks



It starts at 8. I got there at 7. Walked in at 7:10. Was one of the first people there. You take the test in order you get there. I was out of there in about 2 1/2 hours. Get there early!


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 5, 2017)

The earlier you get there the better. Make sure you have to use the bathroom as that will be the first of your drug test

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks and definitely will do. Will also bring extra water lol.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 5, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Also tech or dorky any diffence in AM or PM class? I picked PM bc I wanted to try and avoid any traffic I could.



Different instructors and different PT times. Some people choose AM class because they want to do things after. Others pick PM because they like to sleep during the day and focus better in the afternoon. 

When you're in AM class you have PT last before going home. When you're in PM class you have PT before everything. Other than that there isn't much of a difference


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 5, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I've met some great people on rotations and some real a holes as well. Can't wait to get my assignment and get out on the streets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Hey Hey heyyyyyyy. I'm an ahole and I'm proud of it lol jkjk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 5, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> I'm in the same boat, list 7000 #* and confused as could be .. people on here insist 2018 is the soonest .. I do not understand why a senior investigator would tell us otherwise, however



Trust this forum better than the investigators lol. First what is your list Numer ? Single digits ? On 7000 ?
Ok as I have read the list has called in the 900s on 6003, have someone who was called from LIST 5003 yes you read that right. People defer for what ever reason and they have the right to be called back. Also the size of this class. the last largest # 180 in a class was Jan, if I am not mistaken and this class now graduating was 140. Again once 6003 is depleted, maybe but not guaranted you might get the call for the last 2017 on Oct. But more so 2018 and again that's if 6003 is depleted and people coming back are squared away.
People like myself waited two years before the call and that was after my investigator told me I would be in the next class....two years later lol.

Stay outta trouble and enjoy the summer. You will get called.
Oh FYI don't call your investigator asking questions. Don't shoot yourself in the foot by being a pain in the a$$.
Good luck


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 5, 2017)

The only reason I would assume they are starting to rush list 7000 processes is because I heard promotional will start in October off of the promotional exam


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 5, 2017)

Just got the call #90* on 6003. Chose the pm class. Go down the 21st to hq and 22nd to the quarter master 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 5, 2017)

Count on deck is 144, we started at 150. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> Just got the call #90* on 6003. Chose the pm class. Go down the 21st to hq and 22nd to the quarter master
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. See you in PM class


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 5, 2017)

Congrats to everyone getting called, fingers crossed they get to me at 11xx so I can join you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone in the 1000's get called? And can anyone who finished the academy describe the rotations


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


silvercat354726 said:


> Count on deck is 144, we started at 150.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Thanks @silvercat354726  for correcting that for me =) > Did you hear anything on how big the next class is ?


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 5, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks @silvercat354726  for correcting that for me =) > Did you hear anything on how big the next class is ?[/QUOTE]
I assume a decent sized one because there's a fire class this month.


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 5, 2017)

The next few fire class should be promotional if I'm not mistaken so a lot of people are leaving. They probably won't downsize anytime soon. These are just my speculations from what I heard so please do not quote me or get your hopes up.


----------



## emt117 (Jun 5, 2017)

Emttttt said:


> The next few fire class should be promotional if I'm not mistaken so a lot of people are leaving. They probably won't downsize anytime soon. These are just my speculations from what I heard so please do not quote me or get your hopes up.



This next fire class is off the OC. The next fire class after that which should be December or sometime around there will be off the Promotional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 5, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Anyone in the 1000's get called? And can anyone who finished the academy describe the rotations


We were scheduled for 10 rotations but only did 9 bc we got detailed to a LODD.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 5, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks @silvercat354726  for correcting that for me =) > Did you hear anything on how big the next class is ?[/QUOTE]
No I didn't hear how big the next class is.


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 5, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys, I was told by my investigator and multiple people throughout the hiring process that we have a pretty good chance for the June academy and rushed our intake process for consideration. But reading your list numbers is making my confused. Completed my PAT, intake, medical,psych all within 1 month. What do you guys think.
> 
> List 7000 #6*



Heads up, heard from my investigator.. he let me know although June is still a possibility, it looks less likely then they had once thought for 7000


----------



## njp5178 (Jun 5, 2017)

Exam 6003 
# 97x 

No call yet, fingers crossed for tomorrow, will let you guys know


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 6, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> The earlier you get there the better. Make sure you have to use the bathroom as that will be the first of your drug test
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Through searching, I read that after the cpat, they'll give me a packet of forms to fill out. Do I have to fill it out there the same day, or do I bring it back when I go for my intake/interview?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 6, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Through searching, I read that after the cpat, they'll give me a packet of forms to fill out. Do I have to fill it out there the same day, or do I bring it back when I go for my intake/interview?



If I remember correctly you have to fill out personal history and get the social security earning statement for background investigation/ interview 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 6, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Through searching, I read that after the cpat, they'll give me a packet of forms to fill out. Do I have to fill it out there the same day, or do I bring it back when I go for my intake/interview?


You will do the packet of papers at your time. Make sure if you had any accidents you write a letter get it notarized and a statement from your insurance company. You'll need to get your earning statement from SS even if it's blank. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 6, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> You will do the packet of papers at your time. Make sure if you had any accidents you write a letter get it notarized and a statement from your insurance company. You'll need to get your earning statement from SS even if it's blank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ok. 
Thanks a lot for the quick replies


----------



## njp5178 (Jun 6, 2017)

Got the call! 
Exam 6003
List #97x

Could still choose am or pm

I will be in the am class. Thanks everyone who helped throughout the years on this thread.. always good information


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 6, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> Got the call!
> Exam 6003
> List #97x
> 
> ...


Congrats njp5178!!!


----------



## Future923 (Jun 6, 2017)

Those of you getting calls, about when did you finish all requirements coat, medical, interview, psych? Also Congrats !!


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 6, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> Got the call!
> Exam 6003
> List #97x
> 
> ...



 Sweet congrats! Now I'm getting nervous I'll get called but miss it because I'm sleeping (currently working tour 1)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Jun 6, 2017)

Those of you getting calls, about when did you finish all requirements CPAT, medical, interview, psych? Also Congrats !!


----------



## EMTBRU (Jun 6, 2017)

Been eyeing this forum for a while to keep up with the whole process. Just got the call exam 6003 List#10xx. Thanks guys for holding my hand the whole ride oh so gently.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 6, 2017)

EMTBRU said:


> Been eyeing this forum for a while to keep up with the whole process. Just got the call exam 6003 List#10xx. Thanks guys for holding my hand the whole ride oh so gently.


Bru did you pick AM or PM? And did they give you a choice?


----------



## EMTBRU (Jun 6, 2017)

I picked PM still seems to be an option


----------



## Future923 (Jun 6, 2017)

EMTBRU said:


> I picked PM still seems to be an option


about when did you finish all requirements CPAT, medical, interview, psych? Also Congrats !!


----------



## EMTBRU (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks. the second week in January was my psych exam and a week apart from there for the medical. Im not 100 % on when exactly the CPAT and interview was.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 6, 2017)

EMTBRU said:


> Been eyeing this forum for a while to keep up with the whole process. Just got the call exam 6003 List#10xx. Thanks guys for holding my hand the whole ride oh so gently.


Congrats emtbru


----------



## njp5178 (Jun 6, 2017)

For those of you asking about my process..

Applied September 2015

Got my list #97x for exam 6003 march of 2016

PAT September 2016 (after being disqualified for not attending prior date in June because notice was mailed to previous address) 

Intake interview October 2016 

Medical December 2016 

Psych early 2017

June academy


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 6, 2017)

Can anybody from the academy give an idea on the pt? Specifically the lengths of the runs but a general overview as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 6, 2017)

Just got the call, picked am
Exam# 6003
List #111x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Jun 6, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Just got the call, picked am
> Exam# 6003
> List #111x
> 
> ...


about when did you finish all requirements CPAT, medical, interview, psych? Also Congrats !!


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 6, 2017)

Future923 said:


> about when did you finish all requirements CPAT, medical, interview, psych? Also Congrats !!



Thanks

Mine was the same as njp except was at June PAT, and medical and psych were reversed. Last step being medical in January or February 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newly Cert 423 (Jun 6, 2017)

Anybody on here from exam 5003 still waiting to be called??


----------



## EMS93 (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone know more or less why they skipped by # by 100 people or so? High 900s


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 6, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Does anyone know more or less why they skipped by # by 100 people or so? High 900s


They don't go in order


----------



## Newly Cert 423 (Jun 6, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Does anyone know more or less why they skipped by # by 100 people or so? High 900s


People paper work isn't up to par or people are declining to accept for w.e reason


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 6, 2017)

Newly Cert 423 said:


> People paper work isn't up to par or people are declining to accept for w.e reason


They don't call in exact order. It hops around a bit. If you were skipped just sit tight, no need to worry. There's plenty of time for calls still.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 6, 2017)

Newly Cert 423 said:


> Anybody on here from exam 5003 still waiting to be called??




Someone was just called for this coming June 26th class from list #5003, you on #5003 as well ?


----------



## Newly Cert 423 (Jun 6, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Someone was just called for this coming June 26th class from list #5003, you on #5003 as well ?


Yea man i would be lying if i told i im not nervous right now waiting to be called


----------



## Newly Cert 423 (Jun 6, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> They don't call in exact order. It hops around a bit. If you were skipped just sit tight, no need to worry. There's plenty of time for calls still.


Thanks for that.. Keeping my hopes alive


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 6, 2017)

*ATTN: to all those going in*

Depends on how well stocked Quarter Master is, somethings are usually on B/O

What to expect from your fittings at The Quarter Master.

_*5 Dark blue button up shirts
6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)*_
2 light blue shirts ( short sleeved )
1 light blue shirt ( long sleeved )
5 black work pants
1 Pair of Duty boots
1 Class A Pants
1 Class A Jacket
1 Rain Coat
*1 Work Sweatshirt ([the one where you zip up from the chest up])*
1 BI Jacket (The short jacket with removable lining)
Duty Boots
Class A boots
Bunker Gear (pants & Jacket [both loaners]) *(You get yours with your name on it, at the end of the academy)*
Helmet
Work Gloves
Red Bag to put your bunker gear, helmet and work gloves in
Tie
Tie Clip
Cover (hat)
2 collar brass
1 cover shield
3 *FDNY *PT Shirts
2 *FDNY* PT Shorts
1 *FDNY* red PT sweat pant
1 *FDNY* red sweat shirt
White gloves (part of class A)
2 Belts. Smooth one is to be worn as part of your uniform. The other one is your duty belt so you can put your buff **** on it and wear it over your uniform belt in the field.
*Bullet resistant vest (which you receive at the end of the academy) *

Duffel bag is available for purchase, you are required to have a black duffel bag with nothing on it (no nike check, under armour logo, NOTHING). It costs about 35$ AT quartermasters to purchase if you want. This is for carrying your books and supplies and *YOU WILL NEED IT*

I believe that is EVERYTHING I may be missing 1 or two items, but I am not 100% sure.
Everything that is *BOLD, *_ITALICIZED, _AND UNDERLINED are things that you leave with them at quartermaster so that they can put your names into it for the end of the academy. Everything else, you bring home.

For your locker, i suggest you bring extra change of clothes, just in case anything happens.

Leave your red bag (PPE) in your locker with the bunker pants, bunker jacket, work gloves. *( PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING ! )*

If you need to shave a lot, then leave a set of razors and shaving cream in your locker. (i always did it before i got to work anyway, but you can look after your buddies in case they forget or they need to shave).

Leave deodorant in your locker ( don't smell like $hit, people will hate you, lol.)
Make sure you bring your pt shirts and shorts home after pt days and wash them, PLEASE!

If you can afford to leave your running shoes in your locker, do so. so that you wont forget.

My advice so that you don't forget anything at home when the academy starts, is to leave your stuff in your car. Put your tie and tie clip into your cover and leave it in your car.

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES (DRIVERS LICENSE, DEPARTMENT ID, AND EMT CARD)
AND RESPECT EVERYONE (It will save your *** and it is only right that you do so) 
NO PHONES*

Again I might be missing something here or there, but pretty much it.
Congrats to all who got in, and Good Luck!


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 6, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> They don't call in exact order. It hops around a bit. If you were skipped just sit tight, no need to worry. There's plenty of time for calls still.


Is it possible for the academy to start and he still doesn't get called? Even if all his paperwork is in order and everything? Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> *ATTN: to all those going in*
> 
> Depends on how well stocked Quarter Master is, somethings are usually on B/O
> 
> ...


 Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 7, 2017)

Not gonna lie, the stair master has me a bit nervous forvthe physical. 
I run up 5 flights of stairs almost everyday (live in apartment building) and am I pretty big muscular guy, and I'm still nervous. I have to try and look for a new gym with a stair master before my pat in a couple weeks. 

It's had me up, reading through this thread from last year


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Not gonna lie, the stair master has me a bit nervous forvthe physical.
> I run up 5 flights of stairs almost everyday (live in apartment building) and am I pretty big muscular guy, and I'm still nervous. I have to try and look for a new gym with a stair master before my pat in a couple weeks.
> 
> It's had me up, reading through this thread from last year




Teedub,
Do you live in Manhattan? PF on 35th street has stairmasters. What list/list numb are you? When's your PAT? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 7, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Teedub,
> Do you live in Manhattan? PF on 35th street has stairmasters. What list/list numb are you? When's your PAT?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't

I'm 7001/73x
My test is june 24th.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> I don't
> 
> I'm 7001/73x
> My test is june 24th.



Good luck! If you're worried just absolutely do as you said. Find yourself a gym with a stair master to able to practice those 60 steps a minute-with a weighted vest, for three minutes (from what I've heard,don't quote me) Good luck, read through the forum.. somewhere here as well I read what the PAT consists of. You got this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 7, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Good luck! If you're worried just absolutely do as you said. Find yourself a gym with a stair master to able to practice those 60 steps a minute-with a weighted vest, for three minutes (from what I've heard,don't quote me) Good luck, read through the forum.. somewhere here as well I read what the PAT consists of. You got this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Going to check out the PF by me and see if they have a stairmaster and sign up for it. 
I don't have a weighted vest (and hoping not to buy one now as they're expensive) so I'm probably going to carry dumbells or just stay on the stairmaster for 20+ minutes. 
I'm about 6'2" 240 pounds athletic built so the 40 pounds isn't much for me. I walk that up my stairs carrying that almost every day with ease lol


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks!
> Going to check out the PF by me and see if they have a stairmaster and sign up for it.
> I don't have a weighted vest (and hoping not to buy one now as they're expensive) so I'm probably going to carry dumbells or just stay on the stairmaster for 20+ minutes.
> I'm about 6'2" 240 pounds athletic built so the 40 pounds isn't much for me. I walk that up my stairs carrying that almost every day with ease lol





You got this!! Keep us all posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Not gonna lie, the stair master has me a bit nervous forvthe physical.
> I run up 5 flights of stairs almost everyday (live in apartment building) and am I pretty big muscular guy, and I'm still nervous. I have to try and look for a new gym with a stair master before my pat in a couple weeks.
> 
> It's had me up, reading through this thread from last year



Stair master isn't that bad. A friend of mine from High School gave me this advice and it helped a lot. When you go on the stair master keep both your hands on the shoulder straps and sing a song to yourself in your head. If you don't focus on how hard you're making it out to be. You'll fly right through it. The stair master is the hardest part. The rest of it is a walk through the park


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Not gonna lie, the stair master has me a bit nervous forvthe physical.
> I run up 5 flights of stairs almost everyday (live in apartment building) and am I pretty big muscular guy, and I'm still nervous. I have to try and look for a new gym with a stair master before my pat in a couple weeks.
> 
> It's had me up, reading through this thread from last year




Stairmaster 3 minutes. I wore a short sleeved hoodie and kept my hands in the pockets and sang in my head. Remember touching the rail is auto fail. Breath thru your nose to keep the cotton mouth at bay.
This helped me when I did it.
It's more in your head of fear of failing. Go and stay positive.

Again questions just read back, you will find a lot of answers.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Did anyone who went through the process have any medical problems, I had open heart surgery when I was 5, my cardiologist cleared me for everything and says I'm perfectly fine, just curious if anyone knows what I'll have to do regarding that


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Did anyone who went through the process have any medical problems, I had open heart surgery when I was 5, my cardiologist cleared me for everything and says I'm perfectly fine, just curious if anyone knows what I'll have to do regarding that



Take your medical paper work and your doctors letter clearing you for the job.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Take your medical paper work and your doctors letter clearing you for the job.


I didn't get called for my physical yet I'm on list 7031, just curious though, thanks


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks!
> Going to check out the PF by me and see if they have a stairmaster and sign up for it.
> I don't have a weighted vest (and hoping not to buy one now as they're expensive) so I'm probably going to carry dumbells or just stay on the stairmaster for 20+ minutes.
> I'm about 6'2" 240 pounds athletic built so the 40 pounds isn't much for me. I walk that up my stairs carrying that almost every day with ease lol


Hey teedub just a heads up for the medical they want you at bmi of 29. at 6'2 240 I think that makes you 31 bmi. I think you can appeal if your weight is coming from muscle and not fat but just keep your eyes out.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

*TO ALL WHO ARE ASKING WHAT TO WEAR FOR ID BADGES AND PAPER WORK DAY.*

Listen you are still in the interview process of the job. *Metro Tech* is where all the big bosses are at.
So why would you dress like you going to a BBQ ?
you don't have to go in a suit, but go in as you would a job interview a pair of slack/ or Jeans, shoes and a decent shirt would not kill you and be looked upon as a serious and respectful future member of the *FDNY EMS* dept.
*Metro Tech* houses the big bosses and trust me they notice things like your seriousness in your attire coming in for your future job.
just food for thought.
( FYI when I went to *Metro Tech* for ID and paperwork day I was thanked for showing up in proper attire for the JOB INTERVIEW PROCESS all I wore was a pair of slacks, shoes and shirt and sweater).
*Appearance speaks volumes. *


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 7, 2017)

Is it possible for the academy to start and your number is still skipped over? Even if all the paperwork is in order and everything? Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Rory (Jun 7, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Hey teedub just a heads up for the medical they want you at bmi of 29. at 6'2 240 I think that makes you 31 bmi. I think you can appeal if your weight is coming from muscle and not fat but just keep your eyes out.


Looking at the chart at 6'2 the weight you have to be under for your medical is 236.4. That's the top weight they want you at. You ideal weight is around 200. Have had many friends who are loaded with mussel have to drop weight to make it under the top weight


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rory said:


> Looking at the chart at 6'2 the weight you have to be under for your medical is 236.4. That's the top weight they want you at. You ideal weight is around 200. Have had many friends who are loaded with mussel have to drop weight to make it under the top weight


Yeah. Well I was disqualified for a long time due to me being over weight. Trust me it's not a fun process.


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Is it possible for the academy to start and your number is still skipped over? Even if all the paperwork is in order and everything? Has that ever happened before?



Wouldn't make much sense. If your paperwork is in and everything is in order that makes you eligible. Therefore I don't see a reason your list number would be skipped. However, according to many other folks on here they do not call in any specific order so I wouldn't let that worry you yet.. what's your list #?


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Is it possible for the academy to start and your number is still skipped over? Even if all the paperwork is in order and everything? Has that ever happened before?


As long as your paperwork was all good and submitted at least a month prior to the calls going out and if you are within the range of people getting called you should be getting called soon


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> As long as your paperwork was all good and submitted at least a month prior to the calls going out and if you are within the range of people getting called you should be getting called soon



At least a month prior? Why is that a requirement?


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> At least a month prior? Why is that a requirement?


Just to be safe that the supervisors have enough time to review your paperwork prior to calls


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Just to be safe that the supervisors have enough time to review your paperwork prior to calls



Gotcha. Thanks. Any idea about how many people they call per day?


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks!
> Going to check out the PF by me and see if they have a stairmaster and sign up for it.
> I don't have a weighted vest (and hoping not to buy one now as they're expensive) so I'm probably going to carry dumbells or just stay on the stairmaster for 20+ minutes.
> I'm about 6'2" 240 pounds athletic built so the 40 pounds isn't much for me. I walk that up my stairs carrying that almost every day with ease lol


TeeDub, when they tell you that you have to lose weight. Stick to a EXTREMELY low carb diet (20g of carbs or less a day)and high intensity cardio. I went into tie interview process at 5'10" 220 lbs. Came out of the process at 185. It was difficult but it's better than fighting for an appeal which could take years


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 7, 2017)

For those picking up uniforms in the near future!!!!!! Be sure to RUNNNNN when you're going from building to building. This is the first day you meet your pt instructors. They're testing you


----------



## EMS93 (Jun 7, 2017)

Got the call . Exam # 6003 list #99x
See you all the 26th !


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 7, 2017)

EMS93 said:


> Got the call . Exam # 6003 list #99x
> See you all the 26th !


Lets go ems93! Congrats dude see you on the road one day


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 7, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Wouldn't make much sense. If your paperwork is in and everything is in order that makes you eligible. Therefore I don't see a reason your list number would be skipped. However, according to many other folks on here they do not call in any specific order so I wouldn't let that worry you yet.. what's your list #?


Yeah true that wouldn't make sense but I just wanna make sure. Btw I wasn't asking because of myself, I was just worried about the other guy, but it seems like they really don't go in order, because yesterday someone who's list number is 111x got called and today someone who is 99x got called. I guess they just pick a specific range of people and call from there. Btw what's your number?


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey bnf that's a good question I wonder how many people they call per day..and how many more will get the call before the academy


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Yeah true that wouldn't make sense but I just wanna make sure. Btw I wasn't asking because of myself, I was just worried about the other guy, but it seems like they really don't go in order, because yesterday someone who's list number is 111x got called and today someone who is 99x got called. I guess they just pick a specific range of people and call from there. Btw what's your number?



Oh okay I understand. Yes I guess it was just confirmed that they do not go in order. Suppose they do and maybe they have more than one person making calls? I am on exam 7000 my list number is in the single digits, less than 5... a lot less hopeful for this academy ever since discovering this forum. Lol


----------



## DeathEMS (Jun 7, 2017)

Alrighty, so I'm not sure if I am in a pickle or if I need a work around but I haven't seen anything since this is a more specific question opposed to a general question that has been asked 62,000 times.

I am on List/Test/Exam (see, I do read the thread lol) 7000. I have the PAT towards the end of the month and it is requiring that I bring my valid NYS EMT Card. So when I took the "test" I was certified but it was near lapsing and since I don't actively work in EMS I decided to let it expire as I didn't really have any intention of going back to EMS (although I did and do love it, just needed more security, money and health insurance for my family.)

So long story short, my card is expired, I need to report at the end of the month, I am planning on taking a hybrid course and can be re-certified by September. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the hell I can do?


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 7, 2017)

I


Bnf000 said:


> Oh okay I understand. Yes I guess it was just confirmed that they do not go in order. Suppose they do and maybe they have more than one person making calls? I am on exam 7000 my list number is in the single digits, less than 5... a lot less hopeful for this academy ever since discovering this forum. Lol


If we don't make it into this academy, I am 99.99999999999% sure that we will be hitting October academy because they went from 89x all the way to 111x from exam 6003 which, from my calculations, means that they went through about 220 list numbers so far. So, if they call 220 more numbers for October academy, then they will reach list #1330 and they might have to start calling from exam 7003 soon because exam 6003 only goes up to #1359.


----------



## emt117 (Jun 7, 2017)

DeathEMS said:


> Alrighty, so I'm not sure if I am in a pickle or if I need a work around but I haven't seen anything since this is a more specific question opposed to a general question that has been asked 62,000 times.
> 
> I am on List/Test/Exam (see, I do read the thread lol) 7000. I have the PAT towards the end of the month and it is requiring that I bring my valid NYS EMT Card. So when I took the "test" I was certified but it was near lapsing and since I don't actively work in EMS I decided to let it expire as I didn't really have any intention of going back to EMS (although I did and do love it, just needed more security, money and health insurance for my family.)
> 
> So long story short, my card is expired, I need to report at the end of the month, I am planning on taking a hybrid course and can be re-certified by September. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the hell I can do?



Unfortunately I think they will make you either defer until you get your card again or disqualify you. I am not 100% sure but I think I remember someone in the past that had this same issue. They require that you already have your card throughout the process and entering the academy as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> I
> 
> If we don't make it into this academy, I am 99.99999999999% sure that we will be hitting October academy because they went from 89x all the way to 111x from exam 6003 which, from my calculations, means that they went through about 220 list numbers so far. So, if they call 220 more numbers for October academy, then they will reach list #1330 and they might have to start calling from exam 7003 soon because exam 6003 only goes up to #1359.


You mean might have to start calling from exam 7000 soon? Not 7003..?


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up guys on the BMI. 
I'm mostly muscle and BMI about 20%


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 7, 2017)

And just to clarify, the medical when they check my BMI is not during my physical, correct?


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> And just to clarify, the medical when they check my BMI is not during my physical, correct?


That is correct. Only the medical they worry about your weight.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 7, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> You mean might have to start calling from exam 7000 soon? Not 7003..?


Yeah that's right, sorry about that..I'm so used to the past met exams ending in"x003" lol. Whatever list it is that you're on.


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Yeah that's right, sorry about that..I'm so used to the past met exams ending in"x003" lol. Whatever list it is that you're on.



Haha thought so...


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

DeathEMS said:


> Alrighty, so I'm not sure if I am in a pickle or if I need a work around but I haven't seen anything since this is a more specific question opposed to a general question that has been asked 62,000 times.
> 
> I am on List/Test/Exam (see, I do read the thread lol) 7000. I have the PAT towards the end of the month and it is requiring that I bring my valid NYS EMT Card. So when I took the "test" I was certified but it was near lapsing and since I don't actively work in EMS I decided to let it expire as I didn't really have any intention of going back to EMS (although I did and do love it, just needed more security, money and health insurance for my family.)
> 
> So long story short, my card is expired, I need to report at the end of the month, I am planning on taking a hybrid course and can be re-certified by September. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the hell I can do?




Your best answer lays at *Metro Tech*.
I am not sure nor do I have a straight answer for your question. 
Only ones who do are *Metro Tech*. So call them and see what you can do about getting your EMT recert until you are called.


----------



## anon101 (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a question, I think I got the answer but just want to be 100% sure. When I go in for the physical, do I need to have my drivers license? Or is the permit okay? If I don't have my license can I reschedule my physical?

I am currently working on getting it.

Thanks.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

anon101 said:


> I have a question, I think I got the answer but just want to be 100% sure. When I go in for the physical, do I need to have my drivers license? Or is the permit okay? If I don't have my license can I reschedule my physical?
> 
> I am currently working on getting it.
> 
> Thanks.




Drivers License required, But what list number are you ? on the 7000 exam ? if so you can work quickly on getting it, before you get the call.

Good luck


----------



## anon101 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Drivers License required, But what list number are you ? on the 7000 exam ? if so you can work quickly on getting it, before you get the call.
> 
> Good luck



I'm 80X, I haven't got my date yet but I read here someone in the mid 700's has their physical for end of this month. I have a minor surgery tomorrow and will start taking the rest of my classes next week Tuesday or Wednesday and due to work it'll take me like a month to get it if the exam isn't some crazy far day.

Is there any way to reschedule the physical date? I will try my hardest to get it before then but just wondering in case of last resort. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

anon101 said:


> I'm 80X, I haven't got my date yet but I read here someone in the mid 700's has their physical for end of this month. I have a minor surgery tomorrow and will start taking the rest of my classes next week Tuesday or Wednesday and due to work it'll take me like a month to get it if the exam isn't some crazy far day.
> 
> Is there any way to reschedule the physical date? I will try my hardest to get it before then but just wondering in case of last resort. Thanks a bunch.


*QUIREMENT.JPG*

So you already have a date for the PAT ?  To reschedule you need to call *Metro Tech,  *don't know how long after that you will have to wait.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> *TO ALL WHO ARE ASKING WHAT TO WEAR FOR ID BADGES AND PAPER WORK DAY.*
> 
> Listen you are still in the interview process of the job. *Metro Tech* is where all the big bosses are at.
> So why would you dress like you going to a BBQ ?
> ...


Also make sure you get a hair cut if you need to, this is the ID you will carry for years to come. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 7, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Unfortunately I think they will make you either defer until you get your card again or disqualify you. I am not 100% sure but I think I remember someone in the past that had this same issue. They require that you already have your card throughout the process and entering the academy as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My card expired about three weeks into the academy and the senior investigator called me in December to ask me to speed up my renewal process so I could be considered for the next class. Even though I had a fresh card I still had to sit foe the state exam three weeks later. Get that card renewed. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## anon101 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> *QUIREMENT.JPG*
> 
> So you already have a date for the PAT ?  To reschedule you need to call *Metro Tech,  *don't know how long after that you will have to wait.
> Good luck with everything.



I do not have the date yet. But it is really good to know you can reschedule if anything, I will try not to though. Thank you very much!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks!
> Going to check out the PF by me and see if they have a stairmaster and sign up for it.
> I don't have a weighted vest (and hoping not to buy one now as they're expensive) so I'm probably going to carry dumbells or just stay on the stairmaster for 20+ minutes.
> I'm about 6'2" 240 pounds athletic built so the 40 pounds isn't much for me. I walk that up my stairs carrying that almost every day with ease lol



Careful with the BMI and weight, if you read back a few there was another guy who failed the medical because of this. If you do ( hopefully you don't) they give you 30 days to lose it. fail the second then you are DQed.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Careful with the BMI and weight, if you read back a few there was another guy who failed the medical because of this. If you do ( hopefully you don't) they give you 30 days to lose it. fail the second then you are DQed.


Any questions regarding THAT process you can message me. Lmao


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Any questions regarding THAT process you can message me. Lmao



I messaged you did u read it ?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 7, 2017)

You are all so incredibly helpful!  I'm so thankful I found this forum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Any questions regarding THAT process you can message me. Lmao


Lol thanks!
How long after the physical is the medical. I read the medical is the last step but just curious how long it is after the physical


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Lol thanks!
> How long after the physical is the medical. I read the medical is the last step but just curious how long it is after the physical



It depends, for some its psych then med and some it's reversed. For me medical was last about 6 months after PAT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 8, 2017)

You still have intake psych and medical. Could take 6 months to a year to finish the process


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Crazy how fast the process went for some people, some people did it all in one month and others take a year


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Crazy how fast the process went for some people, some people did it all in one month and others take a year



True. Did mine in 3 weeks


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> True. Did mine in 3 weeks


For myself and  @thatdorkyemt_  it took 2 years. 
So it is different for every list group.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 8, 2017)

Want to Congratulate all graduating today. 
Hope to see some of you in streets.
Again Congrats !!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> True. Did mine in 3 weeks


What list are you on


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What list are you on



7000


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> True. Did mine in 3 weeks


Wow. They must have given u like 5 days to complete the intake/forms


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Wow. They must have given u like 5 days to complete the intake/forms



Basically. My investigator contacted me the day after my agility. I met with him later that week. When I met with him, I gave him everything he needed and he handed me both letters for the medical and psych which were the next week and the week after that


----------



## Rory (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Basically. My investigator contacted me the day after my agility. I met with him later that week. When I met with him, I gave him everything he needed and he handed me both letters for the medical and psych which were the next week and the week after that


Yupp finished my process is less than a month too. Exam 7000


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

Rory said:


> Yupp finished my process is less than a month too. Exam 7000


They must be speeding through it with exam 7000. 
When was your physical?


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> They must be speeding through it with exam 7000.
> When was your physical?



PAT or medical?


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> PAT or medical?


PAT


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> PAT



April 23


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 8, 2017)

What are your list numbers?


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What are your list numbers?



Single digits 7000


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Single digits 7000


That's what's up man!
Did u get the call for June's academy class already too?
If not you're probably making the next class


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> That's what's up man!
> Did u get the call for June's academy class already too?
> If not you're probably making the next class



I am a girl Haha but no I have not.. I was told at the agility "if you're here from 7000 you'll be in June's class" .. now I understand many people through the years have been told the same thing and then waited .. sooo much to my disappointment I'll just wait it out.. or maybe get called? We'll see.. fingers crossed


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 8, 2017)

It'll be almost exactly a year to the date from my PAT til the first day of class. So consider yourself lucky even if you don't get called until October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> It'll be almost exactly a year to the date from my PAT til the first day of class. So consider yourself lucky even if you don't get called until October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I understand lots of people have waited much longer than I if I were to get into this class I'm really not in that much of a rush beside the fact that I'm a medic so I do want to get in sooner so that I can upgrade if a MUPS class comes out. I am content at my current 911 job


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> I am a girl Haha but no I have not.. I was told at the agility "if you're here from 7000 you'll be in June's class" .. now I understand many people through the years have been told the same thing and then waited .. sooo much to my disappointment I'll just wait it out.. or maybe get called? We'll see.. fingers crossed




You never know if you are single digits. They can easily run through the rest of class 6003 depending on how many people defer, decline or fail the pat/med/psych. Not trying to get your hopes up but you have a decent chance before 2018. For my class I believe they sort through a couple hundred.


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> I am a girl Haha but no I have not.. I was told at the agility "if you're here from 7000 you'll be in June's class" .. now I understand many people through the years have been told the same thing and then waited .. sooo much to my disappointment I'll just wait it out.. or maybe get called? We'll see.. fingers crossed


Lol my bad. 
That's what's up girl***

But yeah hopefully you still get that call for June's class since you're all set


----------



## njp5178 (Jun 8, 2017)

Quick question for those who have completed the academy.. I will be in the am class and am wondering how many hours of studying/homework I should plan on dedicating each night.. and also is it a good idea to continue a workout routine at nights? I know everyone is different but how intense is PT? I will also be commuting from New Jersey so I'll be waking up 5 am every morning and hopefully getting home around 4ish.


----------



## Rory (Jun 8, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What are your list numbers?


Double didgits 7000


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 8, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> Quick question for those who have completed the academy.. I will be in the am class and am wondering how many hours of studying/homework I should plan on dedicating each night.. and also is it a good idea to continue a workout routine at nights? I know everyone is different but how intense is PT? I will also be commuting from New Jersey so I'll be waking up 5 am every morning and hopefully getting home around 4ish.



I can't really tell you how many hours you need to study because everybody is different. This is a refresher so people should already know the material or most of it. You will learn some news things though. Best advice is study as much as you need to know the material. We lost the most people to academics in this class. I wouldn't stress too much for pt, if you do want to prepare maybe do 1 or 2 30 minute cardio sessions a week. Traffic is really bad there when u get out for am class. So whoever is in pm class plan accordingly.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 8, 2017)

njp5178 said:


> Quick question for those who have completed the academy.. I will be in the am class and am wondering how many hours of studying/homework I should plan on dedicating each night.. and also is it a good idea to continue a workout routine at nights? I know everyone is different but how intense is PT? I will also be commuting from New Jersey so I'll be waking up 5 am every morning and hopefully getting home around 4ish.



Graduated a while back lol 
But the studying is still the same, I was in the AM class and got there an hour early for the group study with a instructor ( Trust me this helps ) and freed up my nights.
PT consist of core training, running, whole lotta push ups. Group study begins at 6 and you will definitely get a parking spot. class lets out at 3:00 that is if no Fs up and you're not doing push ups.
As far as working out at nights, that is entirely up to you, IF you think you can do both with no problem. again up to you.
Remember academy tolerates ZERO tardiness and even ZERO less absences. So make wise choices that work for you.

Good luck at the academy.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 8, 2017)

*FYI ON THE SOCIAL MEDIA;
*
Stay away from it, make your instagram accounts to private, FB etc etc.
*Metro Tech *has ZERO tolerance for it and if you are caught posting in uniform while at the academy, and in uniform outside of the academy while on your own time and not for an occasion from the FDNY.
This is a quick way to get fired real quick.

Your uniform all pieces of it (BI Jacket, your collar pins and cover shield etc) in the eyes of the *FDNY EMS & Metro Tech*. you haven't earned the right yet.


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 8, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Graduated a while back lol
> But the studying is still the same, I was in the AM class and got there an hour early for the group study with a instructor ( Trust me this helps ) and freed up my nights.
> PT consist of core training, running, whole lotta push ups. Group study begins at 6 and you will definitely get a parking spot. class lets out at 3:00 that is if no Fs up and you're not doing push ups.
> As far as working out at nights, that is entirely up to you, IF you think you can do both with no problem. again up to you.
> ...


Is there a parking lot in fort totten or u have to find parking?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Is there a parking lot in fort totten or u have to find parking?



There is parking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 8, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Is there a parking lot in fort totten or u have to find parking?



Just outside the perimeter of the Quarter Master inside Fort Totten, there are two parking lots and you can find a niche here and there. AM class never has a problem, Afternoon class gets there at 2 for group study will have no problem, (as AM is getting out).


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 8, 2017)

Congrats to the 144 that graduated today at the Academy.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone else get the call?


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 8, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Anyone else get the call?



Nobody today has posted about any calls


----------



## Future923 (Jun 9, 2017)

So a girl that I know whom I had my PAT, intake interview, and psych with just got a call. Do you think i may be in this class as well since basically our whole process was done at the same time?


----------



## emt117 (Jun 9, 2017)

Future923 said:


> So a girl that I know whom I had my PAT, intake interview, and psych with just got a call. Do you think i may be in this class as well since basically our whole process was done at the same time?



Any idea what her list number is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Jun 9, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Any idea what her list number is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11xx


----------



## SpaceEMT (Jun 9, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks!
> Going to check out the PF by me and see if they have a stairmaster and sign up for it.
> I don't have a weighted vest (and hoping not to buy one now as they're expensive) so I'm probably going to carry dumbells or just stay on the stairmaster for 20+ minutes.
> I'm about 6'2" 240 pounds athletic built so the 40 pounds isn't much for me. I walk that up my stairs carrying that almost every day with ease lol




6'2
240#

Lol unless you're literally on steroids you're fat definitely above 20% bf lose some weight


----------



## centrals (Jun 9, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> 6'2
> 240#
> 
> Lol unless you're literally on steroids you're fat definitely above 20% bf lose some weight




At 6'2 I had to be 228


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 9, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> 6'2
> 240#
> 
> Lol unless you're literally on steroids you're fat definitely above 20% bf lose some weight


6'2", 230-240lbs, 20% is not that out of the norm. Especially if you've been lifting for years.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 9, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> 6'2", 230-240lbs, 20% is not that out of the norm. Especially if you've been lifting for years.


You may need to shed a few pounds, but you can pretty easily check your BMI and see what you may need to do. A lot of people have had to lose a bit of weight. Low carbs and tons of cardio will do wonders. 
Oh and don't let SpaceEMT's rude and demeaning comments get to you. Vast majority of us are respectful and encouraging to our brother and sisters. We have each other's backs. You got this.


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 9, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> You may need to shed a few pounds, but you can pretty easily check your BMI and see what you may need to do. A lot of people have had to lose a bit of weight. Low carbs and tons of cardio will do wonders.
> Oh and don't let SpaceEMT's rude and demeaning comments get to you. Vast majority of us are respectful and encouraging to our brother and sisters. We have each other's backs. You got this.


It didnt, and thanks. 
I've seen nothing but comrodery from most of the members here


----------



## Rory (Jun 9, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> You may need to shed a few pounds, but you can pretty easily check your BMI and see what you may need to do. A lot of people have had to lose a bit of weight. Low carbs and tons of cardio will do wonders.
> Oh and don't let SpaceEMT's rude and demeaning comments get to you. Vast majority of us are respectful and encouraging to our brother and sisters. We have each other's backs. You got this.


 I don't know how to attach a photo to this forum, but there is a weight chart you can look up that will tell you the weight you allowed to be in correspondence to your height. The chart falls under the Bureau of Health Services Guidance for FDNY Candidates. If you were to look up FDNY weight it should be one of the first links. Appendix C.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 9, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> You may need to shed a few pounds, but you can pretty easily check your BMI and see what you may need to do. A lot of people have had to lose a bit of weight. Low carbs and tons of cardio will do wonders.
> Oh and don't let SpaceEMT's rude and demeaning comments get to you. Vast majority of us are respectful and encouraging to our brother and sisters. We have each other's backs. You got this.


Well said


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 9, 2017)

No one on here has got the call today huh?


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 9, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> No one on here has got the call today huh?



-_____-


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 9, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> 6'2", 230-240lbs, 20% is not that out of the norm. Especially if you've been lifting for years.



Unfortunately to Metro Tech it is. They are a stickler ( No clue why if just by a number or two)
But you got this, all in the diet and cardio, In the bag buddy.
Good luck !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 9, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> No one on here has got the call today huh?




Yeah it's the sucks waiting game, and not everyone follows this forum, 
But stay frosty,  still got time and remember they still can call the day before the academy starts.
We look forward when you post  " I got the Call "


----------



## Future923 (Jun 9, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Yeah it's the sucks waiting game, and not everyone follows this forum,
> But stay frosty,  still got time and remember they still can call the day before the academy starts.
> We look forward when you post  " I got the Call "


So a girl that I know whom I had my PAT, intake interview, and psych with just got a call. Do you think i may be in this class as well since basically our whole process was done at the same time?


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 9, 2017)

Future923 said:


> So a girl that I know whom I had my PAT, intake interview, and psych with just got a call. Do you think i may be in this class as well since basically our whole process was done at the same time?



What's your list # and what's hers? Same exam? When did she get the call?


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 9, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> What's your list # and what's hers? Same exam? When did she get the call?


Yeah good question bnf


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 9, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Yeah it's the sucks waiting game, and not everyone follows this forum,
> But stay frosty,  still got time and remember they still can call the day before the academy starts.
> We look forward when you post  " I got the Call "


I hope I get to post those words this month haha. Thanks lol


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 9, 2017)

Btw guys, the academy that just graduated had people from 1100's in it, not trying to put false hope out there, but it's possible that they might exhaust list 6003 for this academy


----------



## Future923 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> What's your list # and what's hers? Same exam? When did she get the call?


we are both in 11xx. she got the call this morning


----------



## Future923 (Jun 9, 2017)

yws


Bnf000 said:


> What's your list # and what's hers? Same exam? When did she
> 
> both of us exam 6003


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 9, 2017)

Future923 said:


> we are both in 11xx. she got the call this morning


How far into 11xx? 111x? 115x? 118x?


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 9, 2017)

Future923 said:


> we are both in 11xx. she got the call this morning



Don't lose hope.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 9, 2017)

What do you mean they may exhaust list 6003?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 9, 2017)

Future923 said:


> So a girl that I know whom I had my PAT, intake interview, and psych with just got a call. Do you think i may be in this class as well since basically our whole process was done at the same time?




Honestly that means nothing (not being mean, just honest) As they never call in number order.
Remember there are a boat load of investigators processing endless candidates.
The ones who call with the offer are supervisors who get your completed file.
But you still have a shot for this class as they are in the 1100s already.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 9, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What do you mean they may exhaust list 6003?


In other words, they may need to start calling from list 7000 soon if (emphasis on the "if") they finish all the list numbers on 6003. Exhausting a list means calling all the possible candidates from that list


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 9, 2017)

The faster they move the better lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2017)

If any of yall get tired of waiting, there's plenty of premier govt third service EMS depts in Texas just looking for crews  

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 10, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> How far into 11xx? 111x? 115x? 118x?



Good question lol big difference.


----------



## Bnf000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Do phone calls go out only Monday-Friday? Or weekends as well? You keep mentioning "could get the call the day before the academy" well that day is a Sunday... so..? Can anyone clarify please


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 10, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Btw guys, the academy that just graduated had people from 1100's in it, not trying to put false hope out there, but it's possible that they might exhaust list 6003 for this academy



Doubt they w


rebner1156 said:


> What do you mean they may exhaust list 6003?




It means they may call everyone from 6003


spaceferret said:


> In other words, they may need to start calling from list 7000 soon if (emphasis on the "if") they finish all the list numbers on 6003. Exhausting a list means calling all the possible candidates from that list



Not only that list they also have to give the people that deferred from previous lists and people that have failed but passed their weight loss and those who appealed for what ever reason are getting a shot.
No disrespect  @spaceferret but you are giving out a lil false info here. and FYI no there hasn't been anyone that has graduated from list 6003 in the 1100s this past class. if there has please tell us how they skipped over hundreds of other candidates, Special circumstances ?? doubt it very much. Maybe from the previous list before 6003 that graduated.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 10, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Do phone calls go out only Monday-Friday? Or weekends as well? You keep mentioning "could get the call the day before the academy" well that day is a Sunday... so..? Can anyone clarify please



They have called on Saturdays when backed up and closer to the start date. 

To those waiting, trust me some of us have waited *TWO YEARS *so a couple of months wait shouldn't be a sweat.
if you really want the job, stay cool, keep busy ( start doing cardio, push ups etc or just enjoy the summer) but most of all stay outta trouble.
all this worrying isn't going to make ANYTHING go quicker, and please to the person giving out false info stop, it's not cool.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 10, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Do phone calls go out only Monday-Friday? Or weekends as well? You keep mentioning "could get the call the day before the academy" well that day is a Sunday... so..? Can anyone clarify please


I got the call last Saturday. Was surprised to get it on the weekend and especially so many weeks out from the start date. Still plenty of time for calls. Could come any day up to the 26th.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 10, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Doubt they w
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) I made that statement with the knowledge that deferred persons will also be called, which is why I said they MAY have to start calling from list 7000. 2.) I'm not giving out any false info whatsoever. I know what some of the graduates' list number is.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 10, 2017)

Bnf000 said:


> Good question lol big difference.


I know right lol


----------



## graycord (Jun 10, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> If any of yall get tired of waiting, there's plenty of premier govt third service EMS depts in Texas just looking for crews
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk




Which corners of Texas are we talking about?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 10, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> 1.) I made that statement with the knowledge that deferred persons will also be called, which is why I said they MAY have to start calling from list 7000. 2.) I'm not giving out any false info whatsoever. I know what some of the graduates' list number is.




Well then @spaceferret since you feel the need to be top dog with the info and obviously on the job,  I give you the floor, Wish you all luck and been real.

Those of us here on the job, that have helped, we have been respectful and courteous to all asking for help.

Glad I could have helped those who asked and just look back at previous pages for any questions or inbox me.
I bid you all good luck.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 10, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Well then @spaceferret since you feel the need to be top dog with the info and obviously on the job,  I give you the floor, Wish you all luck and been real.
> 
> Those of us here on the job, that have helped, we have been respectful and courteous to all asking for help.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 10, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Thank you very much.


Sharing information you know is always appreciated here. Candidates aren't told much and this forum has become a lifeline for literally thousands of current and wannabe emts anxious to start a career with the best organization in the country. We're all here because we're excited for that career to begin. If you do in fact know that the last graduating class had list numbers that high from 6003 (however unlikely that scenario seems) thank you for sharing.

That being said, if you are in fact correct about those list numbers, a little bit of reading your post history on this forum shows that by sharing that with us you have completely exhausted ANY information you have about FDNY (that you haven't learned from reading here, likely directly from TechLife). Understanding you know nothing yet is a huge part of this job when you start. The people who are ahead of me and who have taken the time to come back here and help their fellow brothers and sisters understand this process better are appreciated more than I could express.


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 10, 2017)

Not trying to doubt anyone here but I know someone 99x class 6003, finished pat/med/psych and was waiting for a long time and didn't make it to this past march class. Unless he was overlooked, skipping to 11xx seems unrealistic.


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 10, 2017)

To everyone who still didn't get the call, don't give up hope yet. Usually they don't start calling till two weeks out so you still have this week upcoming


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 11, 2017)

I know you can't have any facial hair for the academy but does the same go for when you go for your cpat and medical?


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 11, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> I know you can't have any facial hair for the academy but does the same go for when you go for your cpat and medical?


It's probably better that you show up without facial hair just to show that you're in compliance with the grooming standards. Along with that, if you have facial hair, it's good to get into habit now than later (in my opinion).


----------



## Rory (Jun 11, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> I know you can't have any facial hair for the academy but does the same go for when you go for your cpat and medical?


Yes through every process they attach a FDNY grooming standard form and are pretty strict about it. I would reccomend shaving the night before or the morning of


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks. Will do it day before. Been over 10 years since I've had 0 facial hair lol


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay this is for the whole medical process. Unsure if I said this earlier. They are VERY tough on the weight and bmi.... When I went through the process I was considered obese.... I was 5'10" and 220 lbs.... Happens when you date someone who feeds you all the time and changes your lifestyle from walking everywhere to public transportation. 

When I had went in for my medical I was told to lose 20 lbs in one month or I would be medically DQ'd. I too took to here and took the advice from one of my friends I believe in Div 5 (Staten Island). It was a tough lifestyle change but got me through my medical and the academy.... Keep to a low carb diet (20g of less/40g of carbs a day if you can't stick to the 20g) and intense cardio mixed with LIGHT weight training. I went back in a month later and shed a little more than asked. 

Moral of this is. Don't be discouraged when they say you need to lose weight.... They do it to everyone who doesn't fit in the criteria, after you're on they really don't care.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 12, 2017)

Also looking forward to seeing the new faces in Div 2 when ever the docs clear me from LODI...


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stepmills are not made for people with big feet....smh


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 12, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Also looking forward to seeing the new faces in Div 2 when ever the docs clear me from LODI...


I'm in division 2, station 15. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 12, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> I know you can't have any facial hair for the academy but does the same go for when you go for your cpat and medical?



Medical you definitely can't have it bc they give you a fit test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats to the people who got called/soon to be called. Please show up to orientation with the correct attire and get there early. Sounds crazy but some people showed up to my orientation in casual wear. People were late and they were written up, academy didn't start yet and they got write ups. Good luck guys.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 12, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what I should expect on the day I go on for the ID picture etc. I'm scheduled for 8am should I expect a long day or what? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max1997 (Jun 12, 2017)

hi everyone

i have a question about the physical and the academy

do I have to be able to do push ups and pull ups for the physical or the academy ? run?

around how much weight do I have to push or pull for that arm exercise thing in the physical?

can I use glasses if my vision isn't 20/20?

when in the academy, what are the hours? cause that your job right? so is it a 36~40 hrs a week?

also, will having a closed acct in collections be a problem on the background?

THANKS.


----------



## Rory (Jun 12, 2017)

Max1997 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have a question about the physical and the academy
> 
> ...


If you read back a few pages you'll find your answers


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 12, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> I'm in division 2, station 15. Hope you have a speedy recovery.



You'll catch me around soon. Light Duty til the end of the week and hopefully back to Sta 26 starting Sunday


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Has anyone else got the call recently


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 13, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Can anyone tell me what I should expect on the day I go on for the ID picture etc. I'm scheduled for 8am should I expect a long day or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My dad was on the fire department and said its paperwork day. So I'm assuming if it's the same thing that you will set up your paycheck direct deposit or however you want to do it, get your id photo, set up your health insurance, all that kind of stuff. They have 3 time slots per day so it seems like it is only around 2 and 1/2 to 3 hours since the times are 8,11 and 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 13, 2017)

Also anyone that's gone through the academy, anything that we should bring that they don't have listed. Stuff that's going to make our lives easier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 13, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> My dad was on the fire department and said its paperwork day. So I'm assuming if it's the same thing that you will set up your paycheck direct deposit or however you want to do it, get your id photo, set up your health insurance, all that kind of stuff. They have 3 time slots per day so it seems like it is only around 2 and 1/2 to 3 hours since the times are 8,11 and 1.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's no direct deposit until you get out of the Academy. Picking your health insurance Yes, Photo ID yes, pension and all the other goodies.


----------



## mike g (Jun 13, 2017)

did any one get the letter yet? i got the call 6/2 and the guy on the phone said to expect the letter next week and its now the second week...


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 13, 2017)

mike g said:


> did any one get the letter yet? i got the call 6/2 and the guy on the phone said to expect the letter next week and its now the second week...


What letter?


----------



## mike g (Jun 13, 2017)

the guy on the phone said to expect a letter describing all of the appointments and stuff.. i also know that generally we should receive a letter a week before the academy process and the phone call a week before the letter, at least that is what all the fdny guys told me.


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 13, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> There's no direct deposit until you get out of the Academy. Picking your health insurance Yes, Photo ID yes, pension and all the other goodies.



Guess dad wasn't right. It's only been 20 years lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 14, 2017)

mike g said:


> the guy on the phone said to expect a letter describing all of the appointments and stuff.. i also know that generally we should receive a letter a week before the academy process and the phone call a week before the letter, at least that is what all the fdny guys told me.


Yes I got a letter. Last Friday the 9th


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Yes I got a letter. Last Friday the 9th



Got my letter the same day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Jun 14, 2017)

what happens if you miss the call the first time


----------



## mike g (Jun 14, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What letter?


did u receive the call but no letter as well?


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 14, 2017)

mike g said:


> the guy on the phone said to expect a letter describing all of the appointments and stuff.. i also know that generally we should receive a letter a week before the academy process and the phone call a week before the letter, at least that is what all the fdny guys told me.


mike what's your list number


----------



## mike g (Jun 14, 2017)

<100 on 6004 exam, why?


----------



## Greenview355 (Jun 14, 2017)

Is it possible to receive a call for the academy even next week? I had to defer last academy, and I just got cleared by medical yesterday. I'm at the top of my list because of my previous deferral, but my inestigator wasn't in to let me know if I could advance or not, and now I'm going insane waiting. 

Thanks for reading this


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> Also anyone that's gone through the academy, anything that we should bring that they don't have listed. Stuff that's going to make our lives easier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep your black bag empty for the first day/night at the academy. Take a notebook and pen. You can order meal and it's  $6.00 and it's delivered to the building. Your black bag will be heavy by the time you leave. Don't take your phones inside the class or you will get punished and so will your classmates. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Keep your black bag empty for the first day/night at the academy. Take a notebook and pen. You can order meal and it's  $6.00 and it's delivered to the building. Your black bag will be heavy by the time you leave. Don't take your phones inside the class or you will get punished and so will your classmates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Lol don't remind me of Instructor B's pushup platoon t3 funniest day of my Academy class other than EVOC. God I miss it sometimes.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Yes I got a letter. Last Friday the 9th


List number? I'm trying to get info for my boy on exam 7000.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 14, 2017)

thatdorkyemt_ said:


> Lol don't remind me of Instructor B's pushup platoon t3 funniest day of my Academy class other than EVOC. God I miss it sometimes.


Did you all see the "Ghost of Evoc?"


----------



## Future923 (Jun 14, 2017)

what happens if you miss the call the first time


----------



## Emttttt (Jun 14, 2017)

Future923 said:


> what happens if you miss the call the first time



I would definitely call back if you know that's metrotech's number.


To the people worrying about the letter if you got called for the academy, don't. Just get the orientation date/time and bring all the documents you need. I got called 2 days before orientation and the letter came when I was already in the academy, so don't stress it. Just let the security at metrotech know you don't have the letter yet or bring an older one that you got for medical.


----------



## thatdorkyemt_ (Jun 14, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Did you all see the "Ghost of Evoc?"


Yes creepy *** **** bro


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Greenview355 said:


> Is it possible to receive a call for the academy even next week? I had to defer last academy, and I just got cleared by medical yesterday. I'm at the top of my list because of my previous deferral, but my inestigator wasn't in to let me know if I could advance or not, and now I'm going insane waiting.
> 
> Thanks for reading this


Hey man sorry but I don't think you will get the call this time around. If you just got cleared by medical. It happened to me and I was cleared about three weeks out of an academy and it wasn't enough time for the supervisors to review my file before they started calling people. PM me if you want more info


----------



## Future923 (Jun 15, 2017)

if your investigator tells you that your file is complete and getting reviewed for the upcoming class does that mean you have a chance of being called for this academy?


----------



## mike g (Jun 15, 2017)

did any one else get an email to log into nyc website and redo all of the cpd-b forums and stuff?


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 15, 2017)

mike g said:


> did any one else get an email to log into nyc website and redo all of the cpd-b forums and stuff?


Oh man, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## spaceferret (Jun 15, 2017)

mike g said:


> did any one else get an email to log into nyc website and redo all of the cpd-b forums and stuff?


hey mike you think you can screenshot and post a pic? so we can know what to look out for? it may help everyone else (blur out sensitive info if there is any)


----------



## mike g (Jun 15, 2017)

As part of the conditional offer extended to you, the City of New York requires that you complete essential pre-employment forms. Please read and follow the instructions below to access and complete the required forms.

*APPLICANT INSTRUCTIONS* (Please print for quick reference)

1.   Click here to access the External NYC Careers Portal.

2.   *Sign In* with your *User Name* and *Password*. If you need assistance with your User Name or Password, please select *Forgot User Name* or *Forgot Password* on the Sign In page.

3.   Click the *Job Search* link at the top of the page to be directed back to your Job Search page.

4.   Navigate to the *My Notifications* section of your Candidate Portal where you will see the Please Add SSN and Please Complete CPD- B, I-9 and Visa Work Permit notifications. You will need to complete the pre-Employment documentation in this order.

5.   Click on the *SSN* form link to enter and submit your SSN details.

The SSN verification form is required to verify and confirm your identity with the Social Security Administration before being hired. If you receive an onscreen message stating that additional processing is required, you will be unable to complete and submit the additional pre-employment forms until an HR Representative has contacted you.

6.   Click on *CPD-B* form link to enter and submit.

All applicants for employment with the City of New York are subject to investigation to determine whether they meet the qualifications for the position. The first step in your investigation is the completion of the Comprehensive Personnel Document (CPD-B).

7.   Click on *I-9* form link to enter and submit.

8.   Click on *Visa Work Permit* link to enter and submit.

If applicable, submittal of this form is optional before hire. However, you have up to 3 business days after being hired to complete and submit. If U.S. Citizen is selected on the I-9, the Visa Work Permit form is not required and the link will automatically disappear from your list of notifications.

If you have questions, DO NOT REPLY to this message. Instead, please contact the HR Representative who extended the conditional offer to you or Contact NYC Careers.

Your cooperation is greatly appreciated in submitting these forms in a timely manner.



Thank you!

(Security for NYC Careers has been vigorously tested. Your personal information is considered sensitive and is not stored in NYC Careers. Please refer to the City of New York's privacy policy).


----------



## mike g (Jun 15, 2017)

its not too bad, just doesnt work well and its the same stuff we have already filled out at metrotech so no idea... maybe it was a mistake.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 16, 2017)

mike g said:


> its not too bad, just doesnt work well and its the same stuff we have already filled out at metrotech so no idea... maybe it was a mistake.



I would just call HR if you're unsure why it was sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Any workout recommendations in preparation for the PAT ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 16, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Any workout recommendations in preparation for the PAT ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Find a gym with a stair master and set it for 60 steps a minute. Add a weight vest if you can get one, Wal-Mart sells a 20 pound one. If not people have filled backpacks with 20 pounds on front and back

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 16, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Find a gym with a stair master and set it for 60 steps a minute. Add a weight vest if you can get one, Wal-Mart sells a 20 pound one. If not people have filled backpacks with 20 pounds on front and back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Thank you so much Silvercat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 16, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Any workout recommendations in preparation for the PAT ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the stairmill is important. If you've never used one before start using it to work on your balance. 
It was some of the best advice I've gotten here so far because I underestimated


----------



## Future923 (Jun 16, 2017)

if your investigator tells you that your file is complete and getting reviewed for the upcoming class does that mean you have a chance of being called for this academy?


----------



## mike g (Jun 16, 2017)

sounds like you have a good chance, but the processes of hiring does start this monday.


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 17, 2017)

Quick question about the stairmill for the CPAT. 
Do you wear the weighted vest during the 1 minute warm up, or is it just for the actual 3:30 minute test?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 17, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Quick question about the stairmill for the CPAT.
> Do you wear the weighted vest during the 1 minute warm up, or is it just for the actual 3:30 minute test?


The warm up as well 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 17, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> The warm up as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
do you automatically fail if you hold the rails during the warm up too?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 17, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks.
> do you automatically fail if you hold the rails during the warm up too?


No they will tell what you did wrong in the warm up if you. When I did mine I kept balancing myself by bumping the rail and they said I needed to do it less.


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 17, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> No they will tell what you did wrong in the warm up if you. When I did mine I kept balancing myself by bumping the rail and they said I needed to do it less.


Ok. 
Thanks


----------



## Rory (Jun 19, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Ok.
> Thanks


I found it best that when you are doing the stair master in order to avoid the temptation of holding on the tail throw your hands under the vest near the top and hold onto it. Then look down at your feet and just take 1 step at a time don't worry about the time they will keep track of that for you. But isolation of your hands and visually watching each step did well to many who have done the task. Just a matter of opinion tho. Good luck


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my letter for the Medical portion of the process on June 28th. 

Exam 7000
List number 3**


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 19, 2017)

Rory said:


> I found it best that when you are doing the stair master in order to avoid the temptation of holding on the tail throw your hands under the vest near the top and hold onto it. Then look down at your feet and just take 1 step at a time don't worry about the time they will keep track of that for you. But isolation of your hands and visually watching each step did well to many who have done the task. Just a matter of opinion tho. Good luck


Yeah that's exactly how I've been practicing it at the gym. It's been the best way for me to focus and keep my hands busy


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 20, 2017)

What should we wear for uniform outfit day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 20, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> What should we wear for uniform outfit day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shorts and a plain tee shirt and sneakers. You'll be double timing on the grounds to get from building to car and other buildings

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 20, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> Shorts and a plain tee shirt and sneakers. You'll be double timing on the grounds to get from building to car and other buildings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



10-4 thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newly Cert 423 (Jun 20, 2017)

Is it too late to recieve the call?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 20, 2017)

Newly Cert 423 said:


> Is it too late to recieve the call?



Although it's highly unlikely, I've heard people say you can get a call up to the day before orientation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 20, 2017)

I recently applied for the EMT exam 7014. How long does it take for you to know your score and number on the list?


----------



## Rory (Jun 20, 2017)

adnarim210 said:


> I recently applied for the EMT exam 7014. How long does it take for you to know your score and number on the list?


Read back a few pages you'll find all answers


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 20, 2017)

Rory said:


> Read back a few pages you'll find all answers


Thanks Rory!


----------



## emt117 (Jun 20, 2017)

adnarim210 said:


> I recently applied for the EMT exam 7014. How long does it take for you to know your score and number on the list?



About 6 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 20, 2017)

emt117 said:


> About 6 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you EMT117!


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 20, 2017)

adnarim210 said:


> I recently applied for the EMT exam 7014. How long does it take for you to know your score and number on the list?


There's a certain number you can call and find out your list number. It probably says it in earlier this forum. Exam 7000 were given their numbers just last month so I suppose 7014 are ready as well...?


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 20, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> There's a certain number you can call and find out your list number. It probably says it in earlier this forum. Exam 7000 were given their numbers just last month so I suppose 7014 are ready as well...?


I contacted dcas and they said a list wasn't established yet ?


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 20, 2017)

adnarim210 said:


> I contacted dcas and they said a list wasn't established yet ?


212 669 1357
Follow prompts and enter SSN.
This is how I found out my number from another FDNY EMT while at work.


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 21, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Although it's highly unlikely, I've heard people say you can get a call up to the day before orientation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've heard of people getting called within the first week because of dropouts. Idk how common that is but it has happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Jun 21, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> 212 669 1357
> Follow prompts and enter SSN.
> This is how I found out my number from another FDNY EMT while at work.


Once the list is established( a good indication is when you get your results via mail) you can use the number for updates like how many they've hired off the list such like that. The number is an auto phone line so it's very clear and basic. If your looking for more specifics you gotta wait till you start the process where you'll receive better more accurate information from employees, investigators. Good luck and watch the forum for more info. If you have more questions just look back some pages and study up. You canine a lot from here


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 21, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> 212 669 1357
> Follow prompts and enter SSN.
> This is how I found out my number from another FDNY EMT while at work.


Just call


Rory said:


> Once the list is established( a good indication is when you get your results via mail) you can use the number for updates like how many they've hired off the list such like that. The number is an auto phone line so it's very clear and basic. If your looking for more specifics you gotta wait till you start the process where you'll receive better more accurate information from employees, investigators. Good luck and watch the forum for more info. If you have more questions just look back some pages and study up. You canine a lot from here


I called and the list wasn't established yet so maybe in August it should be established


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 21, 2017)

adnarim210 said:


> Just call
> 
> I called and the list wasn't established yet so maybe in August it should be established


I figured maybe due to the number of applicants, the list would've been already established. My apologies.


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 21, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I figured maybe due to the number of applicants, the list would've been already established. My apologies.


It's okay! Thank you for the number and thank you for helping


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 22, 2017)

Just wanted to give a huge thank you to everyone that has posted here and shared their insight. Did uniform fittings today and I felt so prepared for what was in store. Made sure to get the black duffel bag which I easily would have missed out on.
Really started to feel real today! Here we go! 
Looking forward to seeing some of y'all in the a.m. class...


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 22, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Just wanted to give a huge thank you to everyone that has posted here and shared their insight. Did uniform fittings today and I felt so prepared for what was in store. Made sure to get the black duffel bag which I easily would have missed out on.
> Really started to feel real today! Here we go!
> Looking forward to seeing some of y'all in the a.m. class...


I was there today too. Haha. Too bad I'm in night class


----------



## Cmushlit (Jun 22, 2017)

On Monday at headquarters can we bring a back pack? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 22, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> On Monday at headquarters can we bring a back pack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes bring a pen, and a notebook water and lunch. Remember no hat badge or collar pins, you need to earn them. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 23, 2017)

After you guys took the CPAT, how much later was your intake/interview scheduled?
Couldn't really find anything in the search. 

I might need at least a month since my family and I will be out of the country for most of July


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jun 23, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> After you guys took the CPAT, how much later was your intake/interview scheduled?
> Couldn't really find anything in the search.
> 
> I might need at least a month since my family and I will be out of the country for most of July




I got a call less than a week later to schedule my intake/interview. The investigator asked me what day was best for me and we agreed on a certain date. I believe my CPAT was may 20th and I went for my intake/interview on June 13th.

Exam #7000
List #4xx


----------



## Patel92 (Jun 23, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> I got a call less than a week later to schedule my intake/interview. The investigator asked me what day was best for me and we agreed on a certain date. I believe my CPAT was may 20th and I went for my intake/interview on June 13th.
> 
> Exam #7000
> List #4xx


I did my CPAT on May 13th and intake/interview on May 23rd. 

Exam #7000
List #3xx


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 23, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Just wanted to give a huge thank you to everyone that has posted here and shared their insight. Did uniform fittings today and I felt so prepared for what was in store. Made sure to get the black duffel bag which I easily would have missed out on.
> Really started to feel real today! Here we go!
> Looking forward to seeing some of y'all in the a.m. class...



I'd also like to thank everyone that took the time out to help and answer questions. I was there yesterday as well, and since I was the first one going thru I had to ask about the black duffel bag right before I left because none of the DI or staff had mentioned it yet. 

See you all Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 23, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> I got a call less than a week later to schedule my intake/interview. The investigator asked me what day was best for me and we agreed on a certain date. I believe my CPAT was may 20th and I went for my intake/interview on June 13th.
> 
> Exam #7000
> List #4xx


Thanks. I'll let the investigator know when he calls me. 

Exam #7000
List # 7xx


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 23, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks. I'll let the investigator know when he calls me.
> 
> Exam #7000
> List # 7xx



I think the investigator calling isn't typical, I believe it's usually a letter for intake and background 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike g (Jun 23, 2017)

Were  we suppose to take the red fdny bag home with the bunker gear, I feel like I was misinformed about something.?


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 23, 2017)

mike g said:


> Were  we suppose to take the red fdny bag home with the bunker gear, I feel like I was misinformed about something.?


Yes when you report to the fort for your first class you will bring that in your right hand name facing out and black bag in your left hand. Place a piece of duct tape on your bag with your last name on it, makes knowing it's your bag easier. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone know what books if any we can leave in the car/locker so our bags aren't 100lbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 27, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Anyone know what books if any we can leave in the car/locker so our bags aren't 100lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suck it up take them all until further told so. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 28, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Anyone know what books if any we can leave in the car/locker so our bags aren't 100lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Textbook and work book can stay at home


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 28, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> Textbook and work book can stay at home


Your ops guide shpuld be in your car or locker. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 28, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Anyone know what books if any we can leave in the car/locker so our bags aren't 100lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Quick question what's the count on deck?


----------



## mike g (Jun 28, 2017)

i thought it was "officer on deck", where we are suppose to yell out officer on deck and probies have to standup


----------



## Teej92 (Jun 28, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Quick question what's the count on deck?


150


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 28, 2017)

Teej92 said:


> 150



So they did reduce the class size by 30 again.  75 AM / 75 PM. 

Good better than 180,  90 AM / 90 PM

Nail your exams buddy, 13 weeks fly bye !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 28, 2017)

mike g said:


> i thought it was "officer on deck", where we are suppose to yell out officer on deck and probies have to standup



That's when an officer or senior guy walk by or come in. 

Count on Deck is how many are in your class total.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 28, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> So they did reduce the class size by 30 again.  75 AM / 75 PM.
> 
> Good better than 180,  90 AM / 90 PM
> 
> Nail your exams buddy, 13 weeks fly bye !


The last class was 150 but we had a 144 fpr graduation. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 28, 2017)

Count on deck is 154, 4 medics in Charlie company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jun 28, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> The last class was 150 but we had a 144 fpr graduation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



What were the main reasons you lost 6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jun 28, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> What were the main reasons you lost 6?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly academic i believe. My tour lost 2 one decided it wasnt for him and the other need surgery

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## adnarim210 (Jun 28, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who graduated !


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 1, 2017)

There's only 4 medics???? Man, we need a lot more than that...


----------



## emt117 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just to confirm..the last reached for this class was 1100 on 6003? That's what I can remember from past pages 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jul 1, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Just to confirm..the last reached for this class was 1100 on 6003? That's what I can remember from past pages
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeh it jumps around a bit, but I was 11xx... also was told by one of the LT's we can sign up for the open competitive for paramedic in July. Apparently DCAS is changing things up, not sure how it works but was told we'd be allowed to sign up for exam even without medic license 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jul 3, 2017)

List 7000.. has anyone in the 800's received a PAT letter as of yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 3, 2017)

After having done your CPAP, Intake, Medical, and Psych, what would be the next step? Awaiting the big phone call?


----------



## Rockylocky (Jul 3, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> List 7000.. has anyone in the 800's received a PAT letter as of yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope. I'm 83x and haven't got anything yet


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jul 4, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> After having done your CPAP, Intake, Medical, and Psych, what would be the next step? Awaiting the big phone call?



Yeh if I remember correctly that's everything, some wait longer than others but gotta stay out of trouble. Also the less you hear from your inspector the better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anon101 (Jul 4, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> List 7000.. has anyone in the 800's received a PAT letter as of yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm 80X and got my PAT for the 24th of June but had to reschedule and haven't herd back yet.


----------



## graycord (Jul 6, 2017)

The DCAS exam list is out for the next 12 months and it really looks like there will again be no intake for outside medics?
I don't get it.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 6, 2017)

graycord said:


> The DCAS exam list is out for the next 12 months and it really looks like there will again be no intake for outside medics?
> I don't get it.


You have to go in as an emt b from my understanding. They are hiring medics from within and not outsourcing it 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## graycord (Jul 6, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> You have to go in as an emt b from my understanding. They are hiring medics from within and not outsourcing it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



But it is not really outsourcing, otherwise they would not require people to already be emts to go in as emts.
This sudden policy change is really strange and something fishy is going on.
There is probably some kind of financial aspect to this for it to make any sense.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 6, 2017)

graycord said:


> But it is not really outsourcing, otherwise they would not require people to already be emts to go in as emts.
> This sudden policy change is really strange and something fishy is going on.
> There is probably some kind of financial aspect to this for it to make any sense.


They are wanting the emts to promote up to medics. So they are hiring from the inside .  The emts tgat are on the job are already trained how everyone is in thr field. Makes plenty of sense

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emttttt (Jul 7, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> They are wanting the emts to promote up to medics. So they are hiring from the inside .  The emts tgat are on the job are already trained how everyone is in thr field. Makes plenty of sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



To add onto to this, a lot of FDNY EMTs want the upgrade, so getting the bodies is not a problem. Also they don't have to retrain in operations and evoc which takes up most of the academy. Also upgrades are locked in contractually.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jul 7, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> They are wanting the emts to promote up to medics. So they are hiring from the inside .  The emts tgat are on the job are already trained how everyone is in thr field. Makes plenty of sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I think it's more for incentive to keep people on the ems side instead of switching over to fire. Also heard they were starting to recruit people without emt licenses. But it's not really FDNY it's DCAS changing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jul 7, 2017)

I was just thinking... if any of you awaiting the PAT (like myself) live in the city , and ever want to start a small little workout group to help each other prepare. I'm all in. Anything to get us one step closer  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 8, 2017)

silvercat354726 said:


> They are wanting the emts to promote up to medics. So they are hiring from the inside .  The emts tgat are on the job are already trained how everyone is in thr field. Makes plenty of sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 
While I certainly agree with you about them knowing the field and operations end, medic basic (the emt to medic upgrade class) is 9 months long. Coming into the department as a medic, (ptop, or the new name- pps) is only 3 months. Gets medics on the street a hell of a lot quicker, and trust me, we need it right now.


----------



## bigtimecards (Jul 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with metal in their bodies and if FDNY prefers you get it out or leave it in? I broke my ankle last summer but can get the metal out now. I've heard stories of both sides so im not sure what to do. Thanks in advance


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if anyone off of list 7000 was hired on the current academy class that's currently running?


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 9, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone off of list 7000 was hired on the current academy class that's currently running?


Most likely a negative.


----------



## graycord (Jul 10, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> While I certainly agree with you about them knowing the field and operations end, medic basic (the emt to medic upgrade class) is 9 months long. Coming into the department as a medic, (ptop, or the new name- pps) is only 3 months. *Gets medics on the street a hell of a lot quicker, and trust me, we need it right now.*



The department doesn't seem to think so.


----------



## JosephTent (Jul 10, 2017)

I heard that they out out the test once a year, in September. Is that correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 10, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone off of list 7000 was hired on the current academy class that's currently running?



They still haven't finished all of 6003, but should be depleted by next class and probably single to double digits of 7000 in the next one.


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 10, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> I heard that they out out the test once a year, in September. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


September 6th is the next filing for FDNY EMS.


----------



## JosephTent (Jul 10, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> They still haven't finished all of 6003, but should be depleted by next class and probably single to double digits of 7000 in the next one.



How do they come up with your list number? I heard it was by how much you qualify education wise... Or is your physical/physc part of it?


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 10, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> How do they come up with your list number? I heard it was by how much you qualify education wise... Or is your physical/physc part of it?


Your State score factors along with any experience (if applicable) also.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jul 11, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> How do they come up with your list number? I heard it was by how much you qualify education wise... Or is your physical/physc part of it?




Work experience in the field, if your a Vet you also get points,


----------



## JosephTent (Jul 11, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Work experience in the field, if your a Vet you also get points,



Are you sure that your Exam list number has to do with your state score. I know about vets credit and I know about work experience. Will under a year of work experience count towards my list number or does it have to be a year or more? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 11, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Are you sure that your Exam list number has to do with your state score. I know about vets credit and I know about work experience. Will under a year of work experience count towards my list number or does it have to be a year or more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and I know this because I got a very good list number considering I had no experience at time of filing and neither am I a vet.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 11, 2017)

Unless something has changed, state score has nothing to do with it. It wasn't ever on the application. There are only two things your state score count for- whether you pass or fail and if you have above an 85, that's when you can become a cli and instructor.


----------



## JosephTent (Jul 12, 2017)

What do you guys put down for selective certifications? Does the ICS 700 and Hazmat courses help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 12, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> Unless something has changed, state score has nothing to do with it. It wasn't ever on the application. There are only two things your state score count for- whether you pass or fail and if you have above an 85, that's when you can become a cli and instructor.


Oh, then I don’t understand how I received such a high list number compared to others I’ve spoken to.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Oh, then I don’t understand how I received such a high list number compared to others I’ve spoken to.


What's your list # and what exam #?


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 12, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What's your list # and what exam #?


7000. 31*


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> 7000. 31*


Nice good luck


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 12, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Nice good luck


Are you on that list?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Are you on that list?


No sady I'm on 7031... long way to go lol


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 12, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> No sady I'm on 7031... long way to go lol


Oh alright, not bad. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## JosephTent (Jul 12, 2017)

So what Exam no. Are they calling for the academy right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 13, 2017)

Does anyone know what the makeup policy is? I'm just returning from vacation to see that I missed this morning's full medical examination. Any information would be a big help. So afraid they're gonna make me start the process all over


----------



## Emttttt (Jul 14, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Does anyone know what the makeup policy is? I'm just returning from vacation to see that I missed this morning's full medical examination. Any information would be a big help. So afraid they're gonna make me start the process all over



Just call and reschedule its not a big deal. Even if your list number is going to get called for next class hypothetically, there is enough time for you to get everything done.


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 14, 2017)

Emttttt said:


> Just call and reschedule its not a big deal. Even if your list number is going to get called for next class hypothetically, there is enough time for you to get everything done.


Ok thanks man. Wasn't sure how much missing an appointment would delay me or set me back


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone that took the CPAT recently hear anything about scheduling their intake? 
Took mine 3 weekends ago and haven't gotten any calls about it. 
Just want to make sure the wait is a normality


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 14, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Anyone that took the CPAT recently hear anything about scheduling their intake?
> Took mine 3 weekends ago and haven't gotten any calls about it.
> Just want to make sure the wait is a normality


Did you call in to find out if you passed?


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 14, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Did you call in to find out if you passed?


I thought as long you completed all stations and were given the packet to fill out at the end you passed, and that they only call you about the physical if you failed the drug test?

I know I passed everything with flying colors but I'm going to call first thing Monday.
Hope I didn't mess myself up


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 14, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> I thought as long you completed all stations and were given the packet to fill out at the end you passed, and that they only call you about the physical if you failed the drug test?
> 
> I know I passed everything with flying colors but I'm going to call first thing Monday.
> Hope I didn't mess myself up


You have to call DCAS to find out if you passed. I called 3-4 days after my CPAT. Then the investigator that's assigned to you will call you to setup an intake interview where you'll bring all the documentation that's requested in the packet as well as a money order


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 14, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> You have to call DCAS to find out if you passed. I called 3-4 days after my CPAT. Then the investigator that's assigned to you will call you to setup an intake interview where you'll bring all the documentation that's requested in the packet as well as a money order


Thanks man. Going to call Monday morning. 
Did you take your CPAT recently?


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 14, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks man. Going to call Monday morning.
> Did you take your CPAT recently?


Took mine a couple months ago. Have my psych test tomorrow morning and have to make up the full medical then I wait for the call


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 14, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Took mine a couple months ago. Have my psych test tomorrow morning and have to make up the full medical then I wait for the call


No doubt. 
Thanks and good luck with the psych


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 14, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> No doubt.
> Thanks and good luck with the psych


Thanks bud. Good luck to you as well


----------



## emt117 (Jul 16, 2017)

Can anyone shed light on how the pay period turns out to be regarding hours? Especially now with the 12 hour tours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 16, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Took mine a couple months ago. Have my psych test tomorrow morning and have to make up the full medical then I wait for the call


You took the psych on the 15th? I did as well. What did you think of if?


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 17, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> You took the psych on the 15th? I did as well. What did you think of if?


Not too bad. More annoying than anything lol


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 17, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Not too bad. More annoying than anything lol


It was VERY annoying.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jul 19, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> It was VERY annoying.



That psych is nothing compared to other civil service psych test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 19, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> That psych is nothing compared to other civil service psych test
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it was a lighter version, heard a few NYPD buddies tell me their Psych examination is crucial.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jul 19, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Can anyone shed light on how the pay period turns out to be regarding hours? Especially now with the 12 hour tours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are 8, 12, and 16hr shifts which vary depending on the station and don't think probies get much of a say on their hours. Every other week you get an extra day off. You can work up to 16hrs OT per week before needing the LTs permission to pick up more. And you get paid every other week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Jul 20, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> There are 8, 12, and 16hr shifts which vary depending on the station and don't think probies get much of a say on their hours. Every other week you get an extra day off. You can work up to 16hrs OT per week before needing the LTs permission to pick up more. And you get paid every other week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there anyway you can put in to have off a specific day for special reasons? Or even a specific time for a set day during the week? (Say for example unavailable 8am-12pm every Thursday for school reasons?) Whether it be because of school, religious reasons, second job, etc?


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 20, 2017)

For my intake I have to bring notarized statements with details for any moving violations I've had ....is that my lifetime driving record that I have to get from DMV?


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 20, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> For my intake I have to bring notarized statements with details for any moving violations I've had ....is that my lifetime driving record that I have to get from DMV?


Is that what the investigator told you?


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 20, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Is that what the investigator told you?


Yes. It's on the list of stuff my investigator told me to bring. A lot more than what I thought I had to bring from what was stated in the packet


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 20, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Yes. It's on the list of stuff my investigator told me to bring. A lot more than what I thought I had to bring from what was stated in the packet


From my understanding, it’s a statement in your own words on how those violations came about on your license. Afterwards, get the letter/statement notarized and give it in.


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 20, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> From my understanding, it’s a statement in your own words on how those violations came about on your license. Afterwards, get the letter/statement notarized and give it in.


Ok thanks. 
Only ticket I've ever gotten was almost 2 years ago for speeding. Barely even remember the details lol


----------



## emt117 (Jul 20, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> There are 8, 12, and 16hr shifts which vary depending on the station and don't think probies get much of a say on their hours. Every other week you get an extra day off. You can work up to 16hrs OT per week before needing the LTs permission to pick up more. And you get paid every other week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. I thought I heard that the 12's were in effect for all stations now. Do they plan on making all 12's? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercat354726 (Jul 20, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Thanks. I thought I heard that the 12's were in effect for all stations now. Do they plan on making all 12's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not all stations do 12 hour tours 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceferret (Jul 20, 2017)

Is there any way you can put in to have off a specific day for special reasons? Or even a specific time for a set day during the week? (Say for example unavailable 8am-12pm every Thursday for school reasons?) Whether it be because of school, religious reasons, second job, etc?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Does anyone know what the latest number is that they have called to start the process on list 7000?


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I have a question about the 3 proofs of residency that I have to bring in for intake.

What do I do if I don't have 3 to bring? All I have that's under my name is my bank statement. I don't have a credit card, don't own a car, and I live with my parents so my name wouldn't be on the rent/mortgage or utility. 

Any help will be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 24, 2017)

BSC1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have a question about the 3 proofs of residency that I have to bring in for intake.
> 
> What do I do if I don't have 3 to bring? All I have that's under my name is my bank statement. I don't have a credit card, don't own a car, and I live with my parents so my name wouldn't be on the rent/mortgage or utility.
> ...


Cell phone bill?


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 24, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Cell phone bill?


I'm on a family bill with my parents so I just give them my part of the bill. 
I'm still pretty young that's why I don't have much


----------



## spaceferret (Jul 24, 2017)

Is there any way you can put in to have off a specific day for special reasons? Or even a specific time for a set day during the week? (Say for example unavailable 8am-12pm every Thursday for school reasons?) Whether it be because of school, religious reasons, second job, etc?


----------



## graycord (Jul 24, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Is there any way you can put in to have off a specific day for special reasons? Or even a specific time for a set day during the week? (Say for example unavailable 8am-12pm every Thursday for school reasons?) Whether it be because of school, religious reasons, second job, etc?




https://emtlife.com/threads/fdny-flexible-w-going-to-college.39254/


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jul 24, 2017)

BSC1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have a question about the 3 proofs of residency that I have to bring in for intake.
> 
> What do I do if I don't have 3 to bring? All I have that's under my name is my bank statement. I don't have a credit card, don't own a car, and I live with my parents so my name wouldn't be on the rent/mortgage or utility.
> ...




I had the same problem. I used a credit card statement, a letter I got from my taxes and a telephone bill. But my investigator said I could of brought any mail that was mailed To my house with my name on it. Ex- a letter from college, letter from a credit card company that want you to sign up, a store sending their annual coupons or whatever and more stuff like that.


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 24, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> I had the same problem. I used a credit card statement, a letter I got from my taxes and a telephone bill. But my investigator said I could of brought any mail that was mailed To my house with my name on it. Ex- a letter from college, letter from a credit card company that want you to sign up, a store sending their annual coupons or whatever and more stuff like that.


Cool. I'm going to use the letter they sent me for my physical lol
Thanks a lot


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jul 24, 2017)

Any updates on what list # aprox have been contacted for the pat? 8??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 25, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> I had the same problem. I used a credit card statement, a letter I got from my taxes and a telephone bill. But my investigator said I could of brought any mail that was mailed To my house with my name on it. Ex- a letter from college, letter from a credit card company that want you to sign up, a store sending their annual coupons or whatever and more stuff like that.


What should I expect from my interview? Do u remember what they asked and stuff like that?


----------



## spaceferret (Jul 25, 2017)

graycord said:


> https://emtlife.com/threads/fdny-flexible-w-going-to-college.39254/


Thanks so much graycord. One more question, is there an opportunity for new hires to choose their preferred tours? Say perhaps because of any obligations other than work?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jul 25, 2017)

BSC1 said:


> What should I expect from my interview? Do u remember what they asked and stuff like that?




I really don't remember that many questions they asked me. But my advice is that you dress nice, loook presentable. And be respectful!!!! Try to bring all the paper that's asked of you, and if you forget anything don't worry. Like I forgot a paper and he forgot to look at my BC, so he made another appointment for me when I took my Psych test.


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks. 
Does anyone else remember what they usually ask you in the interview?
I'm trying to be as prepared as I can be


----------



## graycord (Jul 26, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Thanks so much graycord. One more question, is there an opportunity for new hires to choose their preferred tours? Say perhaps because of any obligations other than work?




idk, I don't work there, I just know a couple of people who have gone into fdny. From what I know, they try to be accomodating, but if you get stuck on mandatory OT, idk if there is a way out, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## TeeDub (Jul 28, 2017)

Is the intake interview a group interview, or 1 on 1 with just you and your investigator?
And is it like the PAT where it's better to get there an hour + early?


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 28, 2017)

BSC1 said:


> Is the intake interview a group interview, or 1 on 1 with just you and your investigator?
> And is it like the PAT where it's better to get there an hour + early?


One on one. Depends if your investigator is ready to see you. They meet with many candidates in a day.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 28, 2017)

Intake starts as a group thing, going over the packet of info. Then you get. Sought upstairs for fingerprint and a sit down with your investigator. 

Be early for everything.


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 28, 2017)

Has anyone off 7000 been called for the academy yet? I'm list number 4** and just finished the process of everything today. Hoping to get into the October class. Heard it'll be the last one until summer of 18'


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 28, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Has anyone off 7000 been called for the academy yet? I'm list number 4** and just finished the process of everything today. Hoping to get into the October class. Heard it'll be the last one until summer of 18'


Who'd you hear from that it will be the last one until summer of 18?


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 28, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Who'd you hear from that it will be the last one until summer of 18?


One of the officers said so today. Said a trainee program or cadet program something of that nature was going to be taking the spot of an academy class in January


----------



## Daniel Duque (Jul 28, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> One of the officers said so today. Said a trainee program or cadet program something of that nature was going to be taking the spot of an academy class in January


I think you may be right. I'm on 7014 and it's EMS Trainee


----------



## bigtimecards (Jul 28, 2017)

Im 1x on list 7031, will the trainees from list 7014 start the process (PAT etc) before my list even though we filed a couple months before them? Just trying to plan ahead, if the previous poster is correct about a January trainee program. Thanks


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jul 28, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> Im 1x on list 7031, will the trainees from list 7014 start the process (PAT etc) before my list even though we filed a couple months before them? Just trying to plan ahead, if the previous poster is correct about a January trainee program. Thanks


I'm on your list as well, was wondering the same thing


----------



## spaceferret (Jul 29, 2017)

can anyone explain how rotations work pls? do they schedule you to do rotations on your Sundays and saturdays off when you're in the academy?


----------



## Mikef19 (Jul 29, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> can anyone explain how rotations work pls? do they schedule you to do rotations on your Sundays and saturdays off when you're in the academy?



No. The academy is what's called D platoon. It's Monday-Friday. When you get there, you'll be broken down into platoons amongst your class. After the state, you'll start doing different rotations, on buses, evoc, hazmat, scenarios. They all take place during your regular tour, whether you're tour 2 or tour 3.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> No. The academy is what's called D platoon. It's Monday-Friday. When you get there, you'll be broken down into platoons amongst your class. After the state, you'll start doing different rotations, on buses, evoc, hazmat, scenarios. They all take place during your regular tour, whether you're tour 2 or tour 3.



^^ you do one at EMD and about 8 on a bus. You can get assigned to any shift on your tour depending if you're on tour 2 or 3, if you're tour 2 your usual schedule is 0700-1500 but during rotations it can be any tour 2 shift which can start anywhere from 0600-0900. They were pretty good at getting people assigned to one of the top stations you request for your rotation... FYI if you get assigned a station for rotations doesn't mean you'll get that one when you're done. Your "dream sheet" only allows you to put your preference of division (borough). But at the end of the day it comes down to the needs of the department 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 31, 2017)

LOL! Wow! It's been 4 years since I started this thread and it's still going strong!!! So happy to see this! Good luck everyone in applying!! Been on the job 4 years now. Love it.


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 31, 2017)

JPat86 said:


> LOL! Wow! It's been 4 years since I started this thread and it's still going strong!!! So happy to see this! Good luck everyone in applying!! Been on the job 4 years now. Love it.


Thanks for putting this together for all us newbies who have tons of questions! Thanks for your service!


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Absolutely! There are still a lot of questions that I even have in the dept.... every day is a learning experience.. the psych is a 557 (approx)question multiple choice test... they ask you the same question over 20 different time in 20 different ways to see if your crazy and answer other questions differently... that was the annoying part.... the interview is just going over all the paperwork you bring in.... it's nothing more.
. It's not like a regular job interview.... oh, and never lie about anything. They will find out. They may ask if you've ever been arrested or anything (let's say you did and you didn't add it) and they ask that to see if your telling the truth, because they already know the answer... the medical is annoying.... 8 hours... you get a paper and a list of stuff to do... (in the dept. We go every year) pulmonary test, eyes, hearing, stairmaster(without vest), blood work, urine, ect.... then you take a personality test for the psych to see if you have ptsd or anything like that...  you'll be talking briefly to her.. then you take a few more tests on the computer... then a lunch break then your in the classroom for the rest of the day getting lectures on what to expect, what not to do ect.... it's not bad... the worst was the stairmaster test in the beginning.... if you pass that, then your in... the academy has changed drastically since I've been there, however don't ever get discouraged, they look for respect and discipline from you. It's all a game. After you pass your final they ease up on everyone and it's basically smooth sailing from there
.


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 31, 2017)

JPat86 said:


> Absolutely! There are still a lot of questions that I even have in the dept.... every day is a learning experience.. the psych is a 557 (approx)question multiple choice test... they ask you the same question over 20 different time in 20 different ways to see if your crazy and answer other questions differently... that was the annoying part.... the interview is just going over all the paperwork you bring in.... it's nothing more.
> . It's not like a regular job interview.... oh, and never lie about anything. They will find out. They may ask if you've ever been arrested or anything (let's say you did and you didn't add it) and they ask that to see if your telling the truth, because they already know the answer... the medical is annoying.... 8 hours... you get a paper and a list of stuff to do... (in the dept. We go every year) pulmonary test, eyes, hearing, stairmaster(without vest), blood work, urine, ect.... then you take a personality test for the psych to see if you have ptsd or anything like that...  you'll be talking briefly to her.. then you take a few more tests on the computer... then a lunch break then your in the classroom for the rest of the day getting lectures on what to expect, what not to do ect.... it's not bad... the worst was the stairmaster test in the beginning.... if you pass that, then your in... the academy has changed drastically since I've been there, however don't ever get discouraged, they look for respect and discipline from you. It's all a game. After you pass your final they ease up on everyone and it's basically smooth sailing from there
> .


Have you heard anything about the October class and if anyone from 7000 has gotten into the academy yet?


----------



## JPat86 (Jul 31, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Have you heard anything about the October class and if anyone from 7000 has gotten into the academy yet?



As far as I know there is a new class in now... I havent gotten any ride along students yet though.. not sure when the next class goes in... it's usually right after this class graduates. When I get a student  ill ask them for you and I'll let you know
..


----------



## JohnEmt (Jul 31, 2017)

JPat86 said:


> As far as I know there is a new class in now... I havent gotten any ride along students yet though.. not sure when the next class goes in... it's usually right after this class graduates. When I get a student  ill ask them for you and I'll let you know
> ..


Sweet. Hoping some of 7000 is in that class now. I'm number 4** and have a slim chance of getting in the October one if they haven't put any in yet


----------



## Patel92 (Jul 31, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Sweet. Hoping some of 7000 is in that class now. I'm number 4** and have a slim chance of getting in the October one if they haven't put any in yet


Same boat. 3**


----------



## Cenzo22 (Aug 1, 2017)

How do you know you're getting called for a class? Do you recieve a phone call, email, or letter?!


----------



## spaceferret (Aug 1, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> ^^ you do one at EMD and about 8 on a bus. You can get assigned to any shift on your tour depending if you're on tour 2 or 3, if you're tour 2 your usual schedule is 0700-1500 but during rotations it can be any tour 2 shift which can start anywhere from 0600-0900. They were pretty good at getting people assigned to one of the top stations you request for your rotation... FYI if you get assigned a station for rotations doesn't mean you'll get that one when you're done. Your "dream sheet" only allows you to put your preference of division (borough). But at the end of the day it comes down to the needs of the department
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few questions please, sorry to ask so many questions but I need answers if you can help pls:
1. What do you mean tour 2 can start anywhere between 0600-0900? Do you mean that "tour 2" starts at different times for each station? I thought tour 2 was like 00:00-08:00 for every ems station in nyc.

2. Does your dream sheet only allow you to pick your only your preferred borough or can you pick your preferred station as well?

3. Last question, I know fdny does mandatory overtime.. say you are usually tour 2, 00:00-08:00 and you get mandatory overtime, 08:00-16:00, do you still have to report for your regular tour again at the next 00:00 after completing the mandatory overtime or do you have off since you worked an extra shift? How does it work


----------



## Emttttt (Aug 1, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> A few questions please, sorry to ask so many questions but I need answers if you can help pls:
> 1. What do you mean tour 2 can start anywhere between 0600-0900? Do you mean that "tour 2" starts at different times for each station? I thought tour 2 was like 00:00-08:00 for every ems station in nyc.
> 
> 2. Does your dream sheet only allow you to pick your only your preferred borough or can you pick your preferred station as well?
> ...




1. Tours are separated by morning, afternoon, or evening not set start time. For example tour 2 can start at 6 or 8am. Everything is determined by the needs of the department.

2. Dream sheet allows you to choose boroughs in order you would like, not stations and its not guaranteed.

3. Being mandated means you are required to work the ot, does not relieve you from your regular hours. Most stations try their best to not mandate, they usually ask around first to fill the hole.


----------



## Cmushlit (Aug 1, 2017)

JPat86 said:


> As far as I know there is a new class in now... I havent gotten any ride along students yet though.. not sure when the next class goes in... it's usually right after this class graduates. When I get a student  ill ask them for you and I'll let you know
> ..



Currently in the academy. Ride alongs start today 8/1. They said the next class should be going in around 3-4 days after we graduate so that would be on or around October 1st. We are actually doing 12 rotations this academy. 11 on the street and one at emd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnEmt (Aug 1, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> Currently in the academy. Ride alongs start today 8/1. They said the next class should be going in around 3-4 days after we graduate so that would be on or around October 1st. We are actually doing 12 rotations this academy. 11 on the street and one at emd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on 7000?


----------



## spaceferret (Aug 1, 2017)

Emttttt said:


> 1. Tours are separated by morning, afternoon, or evening not set start time. For example tour 2 can start at 6 or 8am. Everything is determined by the needs of the department.
> 
> 2. Dream sheet allows you to choose boroughs in order you would like, not stations and its not guaranteed.
> 
> 3. Being mandated means you are required to work the ot, does not relieve you from your regular hours. Most stations try their best to not mandate, they usually ask around first to fill the hole.



Thanks for your answers. Just to clarify, are you saying for question #1, that even though I am technically on "tour 2", I may be scheduled to work 0600 today and 0800 tomorrow and 0700 another day? And what are the boundaries that fdny sets as to what is morning, afternoon, etc? For example would morning be [0600-1100] and afternoon would be [1200-1700]? 

And for question 3, so even if I worked 16 hours straight, I would still have to report for my regular scheduled tour? isn't that illegal or something?


----------



## Emttttt (Aug 1, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Thanks for your answers. Just to clarify, are you saying for question #1, that even though I am technically on "tour 2", I may be scheduled to work 0600 today and 0800 tomorrow and 0700 another day? And what are the boundaries that fdny sets as to what is morning, afternoon, etc? For example would morning be [0600-1100] and afternoon would be [1200-1700]?
> 
> And for question 3, so even if I worked 16 hours straight, I would still have to report for my regular scheduled tour? isn't that illegal or something?



You get a monthly schedule and the start time is the same everyday u work.

If you work 8am-4pm and they mandate you 4pm-12am that's 16 hrs, but your next tour 8am-4pm have a 8 hr gap from 12am-8am. They cannot mandate you you are working a double though.


----------



## Cmushlit (Aug 2, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Are you on 7000?



Nope 6003. List number 90*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPat86 (Aug 2, 2017)

You guys don't need to worry about getting mandated right now lol. Concentrate on getting in the academy first.. I've only been mandated twice as a "probie" every division/station is different. Don't stress.... think of the $$$$


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't believe anyone in this class is on list 7000


----------



## NycEmt7 (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm in the early 900's and I'm waiting for my pat letter. Any 800'ers get anything yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Aug 2, 2017)

JPat86 said:


> As far as I know there is a new class in now... I havent gotten any ride along students yet though.. not sure when the next class goes in... it's usually right after this class graduates. When I get a student  ill ask them for you and I'll let you know
> ..



We just started rotations this week sir, and graduation is Sept. 29th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnEmt (Aug 3, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> We just started rotations this week sir, and graduation is Sept. 29th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How big are classes?


----------



## Patel92 (Aug 3, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> I'm in the early 900's and I'm waiting for my pat letter. Any 800'ers get anything yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my friends is in the 8** and he received his letter for the 12th.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Aug 3, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> How big are classes?



Count on deck is 150 including the 4medics, started at 154... next they are doing one more class this year in October and then doing the trainee program (which is 4months) at the beginning of next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Aug 3, 2017)

Question, for those who are within the department already. Is it possible to work per diem at a hospital, for instance Mount Sinai or Presby?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Aug 3, 2017)

@Patel92 awesome! Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 3, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Question, for those who are within the department already. Is it possible to work per diem at a hospital, for instance Mount Sinai or Presby?



Depends on what borough you work. There is a list of conflict of interest hospitals which will tell you what places you're allowed to work a side job at.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Aug 3, 2017)

This trainee program is gunna slow us down so much, it's for the people without EMTS already


----------



## Patel92 (Aug 3, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> Depends on what borough you work. There is a list of conflict of interest hospitals which will tell you what places you're allowed to work a side job at.


I appreciate that. I’m hoping to get my residential borough but I don’t think it’ll happen.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 4, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Question, for those who are within the department already. Is it possible to work per diem at a hospital, for instance Mount Sinai or Presby?




As long as it is not in the same boro you are stationed at. IE if you are stationed in NYC then U can work for a hospital in Bklyn, Bronx, queens, Staten island.  if you are stationed in BKLYN then U can work in Manhattan, Bronx etc. Conflict of work interest.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Any updates on calls for physicals?


----------



## Rockylocky (Aug 9, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Any updates on calls for physicals?


I'm 83x on list 7000 and haven't gotten anything yet. What's your ###??


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Rockylocky said:


> I'm 83x on list 7000 and haven't gotten anything yet. What's your ###??


I'm on 7031, 3xx, long way to go, just curious, now that they are doing the class for non EMTS it's gunna  take a lot longer


----------



## Rory (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone just give a quick explanation on AM & PM class. The times you start, how early you got there, and any pro or con with one over the other?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Aug 11, 2017)

Rory said:


> Can anyone just give a quick explanation on AM & PM class. The times you start, how early you got there, and any pro or con with one over the other?



AM is tour 2 from 0700-1500, PM is tour 3 1500/1530-2300ish I think. I'm in tour 2 and during the refresher portion 90% of us got there at 6am for the review session, since then I've been getting there around 0630 for 0700 roll call. AM does PT at the end of our day and PM does it at the beginning. Since I've only done tour 2 I can't really give you much info on tour 3 but it basically just comes down to preference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Duque (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I applied to Exam No. 7014 (EMS Trainee). I know this is for individuals who have no experience or carry an EMT cert. However, I carry both an EMT cert. and I am a Medic in the Army Reserves (almost 5 years now) am I hurting my chances of getting called because this is a trainee program? Thank you to anyone who can answer my question.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Daniel Duque said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I applied to Exam No. 7014 (EMS Trainee). I know this is for individuals who have no experience or carry an EMT cert. However, I carry both an EMT cert. and I am a Medic in the Army Reserves (almost 5 years now) am I hurting my chances of getting called because this is a trainee program? Thank you to anyone who can answer my question.


I don't think you will qualify as it is only for people without EMT certs


----------



## Rory (Aug 15, 2017)

Daniel Duque said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I applied to Exam No. 7014 (EMS Trainee). I know this is for individuals who have no experience or carry an EMT cert. However, I carry both an EMT cert. and I am a Medic in the Army Reserves (almost 5 years now) am I hurting my chances of getting called because this is a trainee program? Thank you to anyone who can answer my question.


The next fdny emt test is in September apply for that. I'm not sure if medic is also in September or not


----------



## Nyems (Aug 16, 2017)

If you did all your exams and havent heard back from any of them.  Does that mean you passed them? Or can you still be disqualified?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Aug 16, 2017)

Nyems said:


> If you did all your exams and havent heard back from any of them.  Does that mean you passed them? Or can you still be disqualified?



Not sure what you mean by this? If you're talking about the civil service test all you need is your cert to pass, if you're talking about the hiring process less is better. If you're disqualified you'll get a letter. The hiring process can take up to 2 years from when you apply to being hired so there are extended gaps between each stage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 21, 2017)

With the medical, if you're considered overweight and have to comeback to reweigh, do you have to do the whole medical process again or they just check your weight and that's it?


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 21, 2017)

They scheduled my medical and psych on the same day. 
From what I've been reading this is gonna be one hell of a long day


----------



## Cenzo22 (Aug 21, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> They scheduled my medical and psych on the same day.
> From what I've been reading this is gonna be one hell of a long day



Good lord. But good luck though!!


----------



## JohnEmt (Aug 21, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> They scheduled my medical and psych on the same day.
> From what I've been reading this is gonna be one hell of a long day


It's not as awful as it seems or sounds. I was out in about 4 hours. If you work around the lines it's not so bad. Only thing that sucks is the pulmonary test


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 21, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> It's not as awful as it seems or sounds. I was out in about 4 hours. If you work around the lines it's not so bad. Only thing that sucks is the pulmonary test


You were out in 4 hours doing both medical and psych?

Also, what does the medical entail? The letter barely gave any info. 
Am I going to have to do the stair climb again because it told me to wear workout clothes


----------



## Cenzo22 (Aug 21, 2017)

My psych test took me about 2 1/2- 3 hours. Then my medical took me about 5-6. That considering FDNY captains and retired firefighters were able to skip the lines. And you do not do the stair master again


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 21, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> My psych test took me about 2 1/2- 3 hours. Then my medical took me about 5-6. That considering FDNY captains and retired firefighters were able to skip the lines. And you do not do the stair master again


You did them the same day?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Separate days. 3 days apart


----------



## JohnEmt (Aug 21, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> You were out in 4 hours doing both medical and psych?
> 
> Also, what does the medical entail? The letter barely gave any info.
> Am I going to have to do the stair climb again because it told me to wear workout clothes


Ah sorry didn't see you have it same day. Psych took about 3 hours and medical was 4 hours


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 21, 2017)

No doubt. 
Has anyone ever had them both scheduled for same day? Seems pretty ridiculous with how long they take. 

Also, am I allowed to wear workout shorts? Letter says I should wear workout shorts/sweats, then right after in paranthesis says "no shorts"


----------



## Cdawg06 (Aug 22, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> No doubt.
> Has anyone ever had them both scheduled for same day? Seems pretty ridiculous with how long they take.
> 
> Also, am I allowed to wear workout shorts? Letter says I should wear workout shorts/sweats, then right after in paranthesis says "no shorts"



You don't do the stair climb during medical that's just for fire, medical and psych is professional attire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 22, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> You don't do the stair climb during medical that's just for fire, medical and psych is professional attire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how I thought I was supposed to dress for the medical but for some reason my letter says to wear workout clothes. Just like it did for my physical


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 22, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> You don't do the stair climb during medical that's just for fire, medical and psych is professional attire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking at my medical letter now and it says to wear fitness clothes and sneakers for the stairmill. Did anyone else have to do the stairmill for their medical?


----------



## Mikef19 (Aug 22, 2017)

You need to call your investigator. You won't be able to pull off the psych and medical the same day. I think you were sent a letter in error, you do not so the stair master for the medical. Sounds like you got a fire letter. The medical consists of the following:
Vitals, blood draw, hearing, vision, pulmonary, chest X-ray, any other X-rays doc deems necessary based on past injuries, visit with the doctor.


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 22, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You need to call your investigator. You won't be able to pull off the psych and medical the same day. I think you were sent a letter in error, you do not so the stair master for the medical. Sounds like you got a fire letter. The medical consists of the following:
> Vitals, blood draw, hearing, vision, pulmonary, chest X-ray, any other X-rays doc deems necessary based on past injuries, visit with the doctor.


Thanks. My letter says it's for EMT but I'm definitely going to contact my investigator about it


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 22, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You need to call your investigator. You won't be able to pull off the psych and medical the same day. I think you were sent a letter in error, you do not so the stair master for the medical. Sounds like you got a fire letter. The medical consists of the following:
> Vitals, blood draw, hearing, vision, pulmonary, chest X-ray, any other X-rays doc deems necessary based on past injuries, visit with the doctor.


Is psychological screening the same as psychological exam? Because my medical letter says "full medical examination and psychological screening"


----------



## Patel92 (Aug 22, 2017)

BSC1 said:


> With the medical, if you're considered overweight and have to comeback to reweigh, do you have to do the whole medical process again or they just check your weight and that's it?


I had to do it as well. You only go back to do the reweigh. See the nurse, go to the vital station, get weighed, bring the letter over to the nurse, go to the doctor, and then see the nurse one last time.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Aug 22, 2017)

BSC1 said:


> Is psychological screening the same as psychological exam? Because my medical letter says "full medical examination and psychological screening"



When you do the medical there is a time they have you fill out some questions on the computer with some psych questions. Unless they changed it the only psych you're doing is the 500ish questions you do in the auditorium with the scantron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeDub (Aug 22, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> When you do the medical there is a time they have you fill out some questions on the computer with some psych questions. Unless they changed it the only psych you're doing is the 500ish questions you do in the auditorium with the scantron
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Hopefully those who've recently taken their medical can chime in on if there is a new process now


----------



## Patel92 (Aug 22, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks.
> Hopefully those who've recently taken their medical can chime in on if there is a new process now


This is true. Some basic questions.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Aug 28, 2017)

900' ers. On exam 7000, any word? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avecchione (Aug 29, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> AM is tour 2 from 0700-1500, PM is tour 3 1500/1530-2300ish I think. I'm in tour 2 and during the refresher portion 90% of us got there at 6am for the review session, since then I've been getting there around 0630 for 0700 roll call. AM does PT at the end of our day and PM does it at the beginning. Since I've only done tour 2 I can't really give you much info on tour 3 but it basically just comes down to preference


----------



## Avecchione (Aug 29, 2017)

Rory said:


> Can anyone just give a quick explanation on AM & PM class. The times you start, how early you got there, and any pro or con with one over the other?



I'm in the current academy class tour 3...during the refresher portion it's 15:30-23:30. Do not be late. The drill instructors don't take any crap. If one person out of 75 does something wrong they'll have you doing push ups for a long time. They're really hard on everybody for the first few weeks about uniforms and shaving but they relax as time goes on. The refresher quizzes and tests are easy, the instructors are great. They go over each quiz right before you take it so you'll always be prepared. PT isn't everyday. You'll get a schedule..I've probably done about 8-9 PT days and I have 4 weeks left. After refresher when you break into squads to do EVOC, scenarios, ops, rotations and hazmat the time changes from 1500-2300. Definitely pick tour 3 if you get the option it's a lot more laid back. Good luck


----------



## JosephTent (Sep 1, 2017)

Can someone clarify when the FDNY EMT opening comes out on DCAS? September 6th right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 1, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Can someone clarify when the FDNY EMT opening comes out on DCAS? September 6th right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed.


----------



## Ericmark (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey I took exam 7000 and my list number is low 400's. I took everything (physical, Medical, psychological) ..... haven't heard anything after that. Have you?

Is anybody from exam 7000 in the academy?


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> Hey I took exam 7000 and my list number is low 400's. I took everything (physical, Medical, psychological) ..... haven't heard anything after that. Have you?
> 
> Is anybody from exam 7000 in the academy?


I don't believe anyone from 7000 is in the academy currently. Maybe the next academy this year will have 7000. People on here would have a better idea


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 2, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> Hey I took exam 7000 and my list number is low 400's. I took everything (physical, Medical, psychological) ..... haven't heard anything after that. Have you?
> 
> Is anybody from exam 7000 in the academy?



As it's been explain before and will be explained again, it's all a waiting game. You haven't heard anything cause there's simply nothing for you to hear, there's a class in the academy now that doesn't graduate until the end of September. It took me personally about 6 months after finishing everything to get called, I was finished and wasn't called for the following class 3 months later.

Just stay out of trouble and be patient. The less you hear the better, don't bother your investigator if something is wrong they will contact you. Your next contact should be a call asking if you're still interested in the position yada yada...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there a way to delay or postpone the PAT. Got my letter today, unfortuantely broke my ankle last week.


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 2, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> Is there a way to delay or postpone the PAT. Got my letter today, unfortuantely broke my ankle last week.




What list are you on and what's your number ??

I believe there's a phone number on it to call if you wanna postpone it


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 2, 2017)

Rockylocky said:


> What list are you on and what's your number ??
> 
> I believe there's a phone number on it to call if you wanna postpone it



It has a number to call for any questions but its not too clear on if you can postpone it. "Failure to keep this appointment will result in you being marked a failure to cooperate for civil service appointment and your name will be removed from the list. You may contact.... should you have any questions."

Im number 1x on list 7031


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 2, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> It has a number to call for any questions but its not too clear on if you can postpone it. "Failure to keep this appointment will result in you being marked a failure to cooperate for civil service appointment and your name will be removed from the list. You may contact.... should you have any questions."
> 
> Im number 1x on list 7031



Oh okay nvm then

Damnnnn lol I'm on 7000 and still haven't gotten mine


----------



## emt117 (Sep 2, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> It has a number to call for any questions but its not too clear on if you can postpone it. "Failure to keep this appointment will result in you being marked a failure to cooperate for civil service appointment and your name will be removed from the list. You may contact.... should you have any questions."
> 
> Im number 1x on list 7031



Did you get your letter in the mail? I'm 2x on 7031 and haven't been home, not sure if I got it I hope I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 2, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Did you get your letter in the mail? I'm 2x on 7031 and haven't been home, not sure if I got it I hope I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 2, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> It has a number to call for any questions but its not too clear on if you can postpone it. "Failure to keep this appointment will result in you being marked a failure to cooperate for civil service appointment and your name will be removed from the list. You may contact.... should you have any questions."
> 
> Im number 1x on list 7031



I made the mistake of getting worrying about it before fully reading all the papers, on a seperate sheet it gives directions if your injured or ill. Thanks for the responses


----------



## emt117 (Sep 2, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> Yeah



What date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 2, 2017)

emt117 said:


> What date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



9/23


----------



## emt117 (Sep 2, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> 9/23



Early AM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 2, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Early AM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



8 am


----------



## JosephTent (Sep 4, 2017)

Should I include experience if it is under a year for the application? I'm working a private right now and it's been 3 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 4, 2017)

They give you a range like 1 or more years type thing. If it apples to you put it, if not then I wouldn't


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 5, 2017)

I believe the class currently in the academy is graduating today?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 5, 2017)

Cpat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 5, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I believe the class currently in the academy is graduating today?


Paramedic class I believe


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 5, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I believe the class currently in the academy is graduating today?



Medic basic and I believe the ptop class graduated today.


----------



## JosephTent (Sep 6, 2017)

Just applied for FDNY EMT EXAM number 8009 !! For my EMT cert the system wants to know who issued it I put "New York State Department of Health".

What EXAM # are we on now? When should I get my list number (rough estimate)


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2017)

Yea put the doh. I'm not 100% sure but I think 7000 is the next to go? Maybe somebody can help clarify. It toook me 9 months to get my list number for 7000. Good luck


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 6, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I believe the class currently in the academy is graduating today?



The medic promotional class graduated yesterday, current emt class doesn't graduate until sept. 29th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 6, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> The medic promotional class graduated yesterday, current emt class doesn't graduate until sept. 29th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you know if Calls go out first 2 weeks of oct. from 7000 ?


----------



## spaceferret (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah good question when do calls go out?
Are the instructors taking a break?


----------



## Cmushlit (Sep 7, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> Yeah good question when do calls go out?
> Are the instructors taking a break?



What they have been telling us is that they are going to be putting another class in about 3 days after we graduate on the 29th. They are doing that because of the upcoming promotion from ems to fire. So I'd say end of next week to start checking to see if anyone has gotten a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 7, 2017)

Rory said:


> Would you know if Calls go out first 2 weeks of oct. from 7000 ?



I honestly couldn't tell you but it seems like they aren't going to be wasting too much time, they try to give you about 2 weeks heads up. I also believe they said upcoming class might be 180. Don't know which list they are on but I'm sure some will be from the remaining on 6003 that deferred and such. Just be ready, hope for the best and stay out of trouble but don't start quitting your job or anything until its set in stone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 7, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you but it seems like they aren't going to be wasting too much time, they try to give you about 2 weeks heads up. I also believe they said upcoming class might be 180. Don't know which list they are on but I'm sure some will be from the remaining on 6003 that deferred and such. Just be ready, hope for the best and stay out of trouble but don't start quitting your job or anything until its set in stone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're putting in 180 in both am and pm classes?


----------



## Rory (Sep 7, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> What they have been telling us is that they are going to be putting another class in about 3 days after we graduate on the 29th. They are doing that because of the upcoming promotion from ems to fire. So I'd say end of next week to start checking to see if anyone has gotten a call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what the instructors told you ?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 8, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> They're putting in 180 in both am and pm classes?



No the count is the class total, both tours 2 and 3 are the same class just split so it would be 90 and 90


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 9, 2017)

For those of us in upper 800,900 when do you guys think approx. we'll land in academy? With no real way to tell, How many academy's are held a year? It's great to see all of us with one goal just helping each other out with these questions . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 9, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> For those of us in upper 800,900 when do you guys think approx. we'll land in academy? With no real way to tell, How many academy's are held a year? It's great to see all of us with one goal just helping each other out with these questions .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you get your cpat letter ??


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 9, 2017)

Rockylocky said:


> Did you get your cpat letter ??


Number 4** any chance the 400s will get in in October with people deferring and what not


----------



## Rory (Sep 9, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Number 4** any chance the 400s will get in in October with people deferring and what not


I'm only assuming from what I've read previously on this forum but usually 250ish people kinda seemed to get called. That's just what I've observed from the last time they did calls. Maybe someone should have better information


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Rockylocky said:


> Did you get your cpat letter ??



Yes, sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 9, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Yes, sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And you're in the 900s correct ?? I feel like I should call lol. I'm 83x and haven't got mine yet


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Rockylocky said:


> And you're in the 900s correct ?? I feel like I should call lol. I'm 83x and haven't got mine yet



I got mine a week earlier than a friend who was 8**. Have you ever received anything from them? Your list number? If not then call to confirm your address


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 9, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> I got mine a week earlier than a friend who was 8**. Have you ever received anything from them? Your list number? If not then call to confirm your address
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Yeah I got my list number in the mail so my address should be fine.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 9, 2017)

Rockylocky said:


> Yeah I got my list number in the mail so my address should be fine.



Everyone here says don't call of you don't have to but if you feel as if everyone in the 800's did as well as the 900 ers are getting there's. Just call (212) 669-1357 and see if they for sure have your address right. 
I know this feeling and being worried that it's been lost or never sent  I'm totally wishing you luck. Just got this, I hope it arrives soon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sp3k3 (Sep 9, 2017)

Does anyone know what's the chances of me getting called for the October class? My list number is 5xx on exam 7000.


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 9, 2017)

Sp3k3 said:


> Does anyone know what's the chances of me getting called for the October class? My list number is 5xx on exam 7000.


Slim to none


----------



## spaceferret (Sep 9, 2017)

From my personal estimation and the info on this forum, list 6003 might be completely exhausted.


----------



## Rory (Sep 9, 2017)

spaceferret said:


> From my personal estimation and the info on this forum, list 6003 might be completely exhausted.


I heard that too but rumors aren't accurate gotta wait till someone confirms


----------



## FireRed (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey! I deferred back in june to get my finances up for the academy. Im wondering if there are any people out in nassau that would be interested in doing a car pool for the academy.


----------



## Emttttt (Sep 10, 2017)

FireRed said:


> Hey! I deferred back in june to get my finances up for the academy. Im wondering if there are any people out in nassau that would be interested in doing a car pool for the academy.



Don't worry about that, they do that during orientation.


----------



## FireRed (Sep 10, 2017)

Well even before orientation itd be cool to know if anyone could ride together to get there.


----------



## Rory (Sep 10, 2017)

How's the pt in the academy now?


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 11, 2017)

So I got a letter stating I missed my cpat but I never got the cpat letter in the mail. I called a d they said to send them an email to be reconsidered. Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## Mike1775 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey there, just recently submitted my application for the 8009 exam September 6th, anyone know when I will receive my list number ?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Read back in the page


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 11, 2017)

Haven't posted on here in a long while thanks to one smart A$$ and I see you are like Jon Snow and KNOW NOTHING. But want to wish a good luck to all those who graduate in the coming week and see you on the streets. Stay good respect your mentor and learn 3 months flys by quickly. 
new probies that have not learned the rules and respect of the job have been terminated.
so pay attention and see you in the streets.
This is a great job, there will be good people you work with and your once in a while Ahole.
Just suck it up and roll with it, it is one hella job

Good luck to all


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 11, 2017)

Rory said:


> I heard that too but rumors aren't accurate gotta wait till someone confirms



Rumors are usually inaccurate, and 6003 still has a few on it, but more than likely on this last class of 2017 there should be quite a few from the next list.
sit tight don't make calls it pisses them off. Remember NO NEWS is good news. Usually when you get a call is because of a problem or you are missing something.
Good luck


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 11, 2017)

FireRed said:


> Hey! I deferred back in june to get my finances up for the academy. Im wondering if there are any people out in nassau that would be interested in doing a car pool for the academy.



That happens at first day of the academy, the instructors pool around and see who can and can't.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 11, 2017)

Rory said:


> How's the pt in the academy now?


 PT is always the same for every class unless things changed since I graduated and I doubt it lol. Just start doing cardio, push ups running. cause you will do alot of it at the academy.


----------



## Future923 (Sep 12, 2017)

What if you miss the call? Do they leave a voicemail?


----------



## FireRed (Sep 12, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> That happens at first day of the academy, the instructors pool around and see who can and can't.



Wow that's actually really nice lol


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 12, 2017)

Future923 said:


> What if you miss the call? Do they leave a voicemail?




Yes they do and instructions


----------



## SP93 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey, I had a question and wondered if anyone had some advice.

I applied to exam 7000 but I had to reschedule my first appointment for the physical, I receive my mail in a P.O. Box and they had sent me another appointment which I missed cause I spent too long without checking my mail, I also received a letter saying in a way I was not eligible because I missed the physical.

If I write an email to them and ask if I could receive another date late November or December would they give me this chance?

I originally missed the appointment because I've yet to get my license, have not still, and would be able to start working on getting it at beginning of October because I am going out of the country in a few days. It was irresponsible I know but I am getting my life together now.

I was wondering if I should just apply to the new EMT test if it is still open with DCAS? Or should i shoot them an email? Or would that look ...weird I guess?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emt117 (Sep 14, 2017)

SP93 said:


> Hey, I had a question and wondered if anyone had some advice.
> 
> I applied to exam 7000 but I had to reschedule my first appointment for the physical, I receive my mail in a P.O. Box and they had sent me another appointment which I missed cause I spent too long without checking my mail, I also received a letter saying in a way I was not eligible because I missed the physical.
> 
> ...



I would try both. Email them and also apply for the new one just incase. I called them the other day for a reschedule and they told me they would have another in the future. I ended up not having to reschedule but the opportunity is there. I would apply to the new one too just so you aren't stuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 14, 2017)

SP93 said:


> Hey, I had a question and wondered if anyone had some advice.
> 
> I applied to exam 7000 but I had to reschedule my first appointment for the physical, I receive my mail in a P.O. Box and they had sent me another appointment which I missed cause I spent too long without checking my mail, I also received a letter saying in a way I was not eligible because I missed the physical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 14, 2017)

SP93 said:


> Hey, I had a question and wondered if anyone had some advice.
> 
> I applied to exam 7000 but I had to reschedule my first appointment for the physical, I receive my mail in a P.O. Box and they had sent me another appointment which I missed cause I spent too long without checking my mail, I also received a letter saying in a way I was not eligible because I missed the physical.
> 
> ...





Same thing happened to me but I never got any letter. I called and they just said to send the email


----------



## SP93 (Sep 14, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I would try both. Email them and also apply for the new one just incase. I called them the other day for a reschedule and they told me they would have another in the future. I ended up not having to reschedule but the opportunity is there. I would apply to the new one too just so you aren't stuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Okay, I'll do both then, thanks a bunch.



Rockylocky said:


> Same thing happened to me but I never got any letter. I called and they just said to send the email



Oh damn I'm sorry to hear that. For me the first time it took over a month to hear back from them via mail.


----------



## SP93 (Sep 14, 2017)

Never mind, sorry.


----------



## Rockylocky (Sep 14, 2017)

SP93 said:


> Okay, I'll do both then, thanks a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn I'm sorry to hear that. For me the first time it took over a month to hear back from them via mail.



Yeah it totally sucks. Hopefully they reschedule me. I was also thinking of filing for the one that's currently open just in case[/QUOTE]


----------



## emt117 (Sep 14, 2017)

SP93 said:


> Last question, I am emailing them, should I be honest that the reason I am not able to attend the Physical Agility test is because I have not gotten my license yet? Or would this look bad? Should just request if they can give me another appointment for later?



When I tried for reschedule they didn't ask for my reason so that's really up to you if you wish to offer that up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Sep 14, 2017)

Does anyone know when calls start for the next academy 

Exam 6003


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Does anyone know when calls start for the next academy
> 
> Exam 6003



Are you on exam list 6003? And I'd assume in the next week or so since they were planning on starting it in early October.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Sep 15, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Are you on exam list 6003? And I'd assume in the next week or so since they were planning on starting it in early October.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am


----------



## Future923 (Sep 15, 2017)

Do you think exam #6003 will be all put in this class


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Do you think exam #6003 will be all put in this class



I want to say yes since the current class is pretty much all 6003, I would think they'd be finishing up with the list in the next one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 15, 2017)

Any tips, or extra advice for those of us going to the PAT tomorrow. Any advice would be greatly appreciated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 15, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Any tips, or extra advice for those of us going to the PAT tomorrow. Any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put bricks in a backpack and hike around a park.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 15, 2017)

To all the FDNY EMTs starting the Paramedic class on Monday, looking forward to seeing some familiar faces at the Fort.
enjoy the weekend and heaven help us for the next 9 months.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 16, 2017)

Does anyone know what the process is for those that fail the pat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 17, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> To all the FDNY EMTs starting the Paramedic class on Monday, looking forward to seeing some familiar faces at the Fort.
> enjoy the weekend and heaven help us for the next 9 months.



You're in it? Good luck. Don't let some of the naysayers get you down with what's currently going on. If you happen to do rotations at 50, let me know.


----------



## Woodenspoon (Sep 17, 2017)

Asking for a friend.

He's trying to submit his application for the EMS exam that's out right now (September 2017). 

Is there NOT a final submission button anymore? He's describing it as "staying open until the last day. It seems like it will automatically close out".

He has received a  receipt of payment for the application though.

Thank you.


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 17, 2017)

Woodenspoon said:


> Asking for a friend.
> 
> He's trying to submit his application for the EMS exam that's out right now (September 2017).
> 
> ...


Yes it will automatically be submitted once the filing period is over (26th).


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 17, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You're in it? Good luck. Don't let some of the naysayers get you down with what's currently going on. If you happen to do rotations at 50, let me know.



Yeah no $hit but just gotta do me and grow with what I love doing. and def will hit you up here with a heads up if doing Rots at 50. 
Thanks Brother !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 17, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Does anyone know what the process is for those that fail the pat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



what part did you fail ? weight you lose the weight in a month and the go again on the date they tell you to come back for the weigh in. was it that you failed ?
Or the stairmaster ? practice with a 50 pound weight vest


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 17, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> what part did you fail ? weight you lose the weight in a month and the go again on the date they tell you to come back for the weigh in. was it that you failed ?
> Or the stairmaster ? practice with a 50 pound weight vest



I failed the stair master. Fdny means so much to me and I got there and I failed @TheTechLife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 17, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> I failed the stair master. Fdny means so much to me and I got there and I failed @TheTechLife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 did you get a date for a second try yet ? practice the stair master ( local gyms have them) wearing a 50 pound vest wear and hoodie ( That's what I did to keep my hands in ) and whistle or sing a song in your head, breath thru your nose keeps the cotton mouth at bay. practice and U will get your rhythm and keep your hands in your hoodie pocket. That's what worked for me. 

Good luck and practice


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 17, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> did you get a date for a second try yet ? practice the stair master ( local gyms have them) wearing a 50 pound vest wear and hoodie ( That's what I did to keep my hands in ) and whistle or sing a song in your head, breath thru your nose keeps the cotton mouth at bay. practice and U will get your rhythm and keep your hands in your hoodie pocket. That's what worked for me.
> 
> Good luck and practice




Thank you so much!!! I appreciate your advice so much! I am yet to receive a rescheduled date. I will be calling dcas soon to reschedule! Thank you so much!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yerrrr EMT (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey guys, 
Forgive my ignorance, I'm just a little confused about what happens after the PAT I have read previous posts and while they are very helpful, I'm still Like ?? Because I believe I was told to call on Tuesday after 10am for my results after they gave me the manila envelope. I took the PAT on Sat, Sept 16. Who am I calling?? Fort Totten?  Lol sorry, but idk? Then does the investigator call me and the doctor? Did anyone get told the same thing? Anyhows, to NycEmt7, don't worry dude, you'll definitely get it the 2nd time around. I put a 35lb kettlebell in my bookbag and went up down the stairs for 3 min in my house. That can work also if you don't have a gym membership, also go running a few times a week at the park to build up your cardio and yes, breathe through your nose. Pace your self dude! Just work on your cardio.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yerrrr EMT said:


> Hey guys,
> Forgive my ignorance, I'm just a little confused about what happens after the PAT I have read previous posts and while they are very helpful, I'm still Like ?? Because I believe I was told to call on Tuesday after 10am for my results after they gave me the manila envelope. I took the PAT on Sat, Sept 16. Who am I calling?? Fort Totten?  Lol sorry, but idk? Then does the investigator call me and the doctor? Did anyone get told the same thing? Anyhows, to NycEmt7, don't worry dude, you'll definitely get it the 2nd time around. I put a 35lb kettlebell in my bookbag and went up down the stairs for 3 min in my house. That can work also if you don't have a gym membership, also go running a few times a week at the park to build up your cardio and yes, breathe through your nose. Pace your self dude! Just work on your cardio.



When I left they stated that you call the number that is noted on the top of our PAT LETTER after 10 am on Tuesday to find out if you passed and at that point they will assign an investigator. Good luck and thanks for the advice and hope to see you at academy!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yerrrr EMT (Sep 18, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> When I left they stated that you call the number that is noted on the top of our PAT LETTER after 10 am on Tuesday to find out if you passed and at that point they will assign an investigator. Good luck and thanks for the advice and hope to see you at academy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you!! lol that was driving me nuts! And yes, see you at the academy!


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 18, 2017)

Do they call you or send you a letter when you've been selected for the academy


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 18, 2017)

You'll get a call from a senior investigator, not yours. They will give you the run down on all the dates you need to know and make you the formal job offer. I believe I'm hearing the next class will start October 18.


----------



## Rory (Sep 18, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Do they call you or send you a letter when you've been selected for the academy


I think call but I haven't been through that. Maybe someone will clarify. I'd expect it to happen soon with the academy in October starting in the early weeks


----------



## Ericmark (Sep 18, 2017)

Yerrrr EMT said:


> Hey guys,
> Forgive my ignorance, I'm just a little confused about what happens after the PAT I have read previous posts and while they are very helpful, I'm still Like ?? Because I believe I was told to call on Tuesday after 10am for my results after they gave me the manila envelope. I took the PAT on Sat, Sept 16. Who am I calling?? Fort Totten?  Lol sorry, but idk? Then does the investigator call me and the doctor? Did anyone get told the same thing? Anyhows, to NycEmt7, don't worry dude, you'll definitely get it the 2nd time around. I put a 35lb kettlebell in my bookbag and went up down the stairs for 3 min in my house. That can work also if you don't have a gym membership, also go running a few times a week at the park to build up your cardio and yes, breathe through your nose. Pace your self dude! Just work on your cardio.



There is a number on one of the papers in that envelope you receive after passing. Its for DCAS floor 6 i think? You call that to see if you passed.


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 18, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You'll get a call from a senior investigator, not yours. They will give you the run down on all the dates you need to know and make you the formal job offer. I believe I'm hearing the next class will start October 18.


Thank you!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You'll get a call from a senior investigator, not yours. They will give you the run down on all the dates you need to know and make you the formal job offer. I believe I'm hearing the next class will start October 18.


You are hearing there won't be a class until October of 2018?


----------



## Mikef19 (Sep 18, 2017)

No, October 18th. Month from today.


----------



## Rory (Sep 18, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> You are hearing there won't be a class until October of 2018?


No October 18th


----------



## TonyaL (Sep 18, 2017)

just out of curiously how often does Nyc Fd hold the civil service exam for ems? I know tgey have one this month but Im currently in Medic school and won't be able to take it this time around.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> No, October 18th. Month from today.


Oh gotcha yeah that's what I heard.


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 19, 2017)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get a duplicate emt card with a name change?


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 19, 2017)

Got a call the other day by medical to see if I had everything in cause they're gonna be making calls for the next class soon to candidates. I'm #7xx on the 7000 test. If I get the call for the upcoming class in October I'll be shocked


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 19, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Got a call the other day by medical to see if I had everything in cause they're gonna be making calls for the next class soon to candidates. I'm #7xx on the 7000 test. If I get the call for the upcoming class in October I'll be shocked


I'm 4**and I don't even think I'm getting called for October


----------



## Rory (Sep 19, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Got a call the other day by medical to see if I had everything in cause they're gonna be making calls for the next class soon to candidates. I'm #7xx on the 7000 test. If I get the call for the upcoming class in October I'll be shocked


That's odd did they tell you when they would be making calls?


----------



## Rory (Sep 19, 2017)

Just like the guys before us if we get a call let's post it in here and the list number and class!


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 19, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> I'm 4**and I don't even think I'm getting called for October


They were really trying to rush up my process so I don't know. 
I was scheduled to see my nurse in 2 weeks but now they're eagerly pushing it up to this week


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 19, 2017)

Rory said:


> That's odd did they tell you when they would be making calls?


All she said was soon. The next class starts mid October so they should be calling people by beginning of October


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 19, 2017)

I feel they always give false hope


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 20, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> No, October 18th. Month from today.



I find this date  the 18th odd as it falls on a Wednesday. 
When all classes begin on a Monday so I would just take a guess that it's Monday the 16 of that week.
That's the date I heard here at Fort Totten.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 20, 2017)

Rory said:


> Just like the guys before us if we get a call let's post it in here and the list number and class!




Calls I would bet should be going out by next week.


----------



## Rory (Sep 20, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Calls I would bet should be going out by next week.


Investigator said October 16th.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 20, 2017)

Rory said:


> Investigator said October 16th.



Wow really I am in the Paramedic class right now and the chief made mention that a new Probie class started Oct and I said the 16 in a post but that's Columbus Day. sorry I can't help much now. But good luck.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 20, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Wow really I am in the Paramedic class right now and the chief made mention that a new Probie class started Oct and I said the 16 in a post but that's Columbus Day. sorry I can't help much now. But good luck.


What do you mean by probie class


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 20, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What do you mean by probie class



Probie class = probationary EMT class. Last I heard they were only taking a few days off between classes. But does it matter? Regardless if it's October 3rd or 16th people are going to accept it, and no one should be leaving their current job until they receive a call. Be patient and don't keep bothering the investigators.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 20, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Wow really I am in the Paramedic class right now and the chief made mention that a new Probie class started Oct and I said the 16 in a post but that's Columbus Day. sorry I can't help much now. But good luck.


Good luck brother


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 20, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Wow really I am in the Paramedic class right now and the chief made mention that a new Probie class started Oct and I said the 16 in a post but that's Columbus Day. sorry I can't help much now. But good luck.


I was told the 16th too. 
Columbus Day is the 9th


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 21, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What do you mean by probie class



When you attend Fort Totten FDNY EMS you are called Probies. As in probationary FDNY EMS


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 21, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Probie class = probationary EMT class. Last I heard they were only taking a few days off between classes. But does it matter? Regardless if it's October 3rd or 16th people are going to accept it, and no one should be leaving their current job until they receive a call. Be patient and don't keep bothering the investigators.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Listen to this guy fellows. One of the few I see posting sense.4Don't keep calling they don't like that and YOU ARE NOT THEIR ONLY CANDIDATE.
Sit tight and they will get to you.

Good luck


----------



## emt117 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have my physical agility this Saturday and was reading a few pages back that you have to call days later to find out if you pass, am I reading that right? I assumed you find out on the spot thinking it was pass/fail. Can anyone tell me how it goes?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 21, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I have my physical agility this Saturday and was reading a few pages back that you have to call days later to find out if you pass, am I reading that right? I assumed you find out on the spot thinking it was pass/fail. Can anyone tell me how it goes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, usually they tell you to call the Tuesday after. If you get the brown envelope, you have passed. If not, you failed the stairmaster, therefore, failing the whole physical in which you will not be obtaining a brown envelope.


----------



## Rory (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey. Just wondering when they start calling soon, give or take how many do they call at a time for a class.


----------



## emt117 (Sep 22, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Yes, usually they tell you to call the Tuesday after. If you get the brown envelope, you have passed. If not, you failed the stairmaster, therefore, failing the whole physical in which you will not be obtaining a brown envelope.



They give that to you at the end of the physical if you passed? So really you do know if you passed without having to call on Tuesday? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 22, 2017)

Rory said:


> Hey. Just wondering when they start calling soon, give or take how many do they call at a time for a class.



Don't know how many they'll call per day but the next class should be between 150-180 combined for both am/pm tours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 22, 2017)

emt117 said:


> They give that to you at the end of the physical if you passed? So really you do know if you passed without having to call on Tuesday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I never made a call to see if I passed. The envelope is the stuff you need to fill out before your background investigation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 22, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Don't know how many they'll call per day but the next class should be between 150-180 combined for both am/pm tours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So for 150-180 people do they call double. Checked with dcas and it said 301 eligible off 700


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 22, 2017)

Rory said:


> So for 150-180 people do they call double. Checked with dcas and it said 301 eligible off 700



? The max they'll take is 180, 90am 90pm. Just bc you're eligible doesn't mean you get called, there are still people eligible from 6003 as well. Eligible just means they've completed the hiring process and are put into the pool of potential candidates that could be called for an upcoming class. It could be the next class or it could be 6-12months from now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 24, 2017)

Hopefully some calls go out this week ladies and gentleman!


----------



## emt117 (Sep 24, 2017)

Rory said:


> Hopefully some calls go out this week ladies and gentleman!



Hopefully for those who are close. For those that do get the call if you could please just post how long the process was for you. I know everyone is different but it would help those still waiting like myself to get a better understanding how much longer we are looking at. I took my PAT yesterday and waiting on my date for intake. List #2x on exam #7031 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericmark (Sep 24, 2017)

What number did they call up to (about) on the last list? Anybody know?


----------



## AronSham (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys, called DCAS today and list 7000 is up to 301 for eligibility but am still on a outstanding certification. Should I be worried or am I misunderstanding the meaning of outstanding in DCAS terminology. List number is 5*, anyone around that list number on a outstanding cert as well, or are you guys not on a outstanding cert?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Does up to 301 eligibility mean list numbers 1-301 or does it mean from our entire exam there are 301 eligible


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong someone but I believe it just means out of the entire list so far 301 are eligible


----------



## BFC991 (Sep 25, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys, called DCAS today and list 7000 is up to 301 for eligibility but am still on a outstanding certification. Should I be worried or am I misunderstanding the meaning of outstanding in DCAS terminology. List number is 5*, anyone around that list number on a outstanding cert as well, or are you guys not on a outstanding cert?



 I'm also on outstanding cert,  list #8* exam 7000


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> I'm also on outstanding cert,  list #8* exam 7000


What does that exactly mean?


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> I'm also on outstanding cert,  list #8* exam 7000


As am I and a friend,  #2* & #25*


----------



## emt117 (Sep 25, 2017)

When I went for my PAT Saturday, there was 90 people scheduled for the time I went and only 40 showed up. Don’t know what that means for those that didn’t show up but I would think they are removed from list. If that’s the case it should help the process for us. Just passing the info along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 25, 2017)

Rory said:


> As am I and a friend,  #2* & #25*


I'm on outstanding cert list number 4** no clue when to expect a call


----------



## emt117 (Sep 25, 2017)

My friend who is 15x on 7000 just got the call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

For everyone's concern I just left dcas. After investigating I was told an outstanding certification means you've been acknowledged by the agency you took the test for as an applicant. It does not mean your missing something. 9/25/2017


----------



## Mike88800 (Sep 25, 2017)

I just got the call, I'm 1## on 7000.  Unfortunately I have to defer until the next class


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

Who got calls?


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 25, 2017)

Rory said:


> Who got calls?


Wonder how far up they got today


----------



## AronSham (Sep 25, 2017)

List 7000 list #5*

Picked AM.... best of luck to everyone waiting on the call and can't wait to kick it off.


----------



## emt117 (Sep 25, 2017)

Rory said:


> Who got calls?



My friend who is 15x on 7000 got the call 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I’m assuming a lot of people on list 7000, either didn’t take their physicals, failed it, or didnt follow through since only 300 are eligible from that list


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

I was the second round of physicals they called. We had about 150 called and about 70 showed up and some failed. But that's just my observation. Obviously I couldn't see all people at all times throughout


----------



## emt117 (Sep 25, 2017)

I think when they say 301 eligible they mean up to 301 but I am not positive about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

Read back this was answered earlier I think


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Rory said:


> Read back this was answered earlier I think


What was the answer, can’t find it


----------



## Rory (Sep 25, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What was the answer, can’t find it


Pg 493-494 I think it might answer your question


----------



## Future923 (Sep 25, 2017)

Got the call 13** exam #6003


----------



## BFC991 (Sep 26, 2017)

Exam #7000 list #8* just got the call


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 26, 2017)

Rory said:


> Who got calls?



I told you the calls would come this wee, Oct 16th start class

Good luck.


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 26, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> I told you the calls would come this wee, Oct 16th start class
> 
> Good luck.


How long does it usually take for them to fill up a class?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 26, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> How long does it usually take for them to fill up a class?



Sometimes a day before the class starts. some deffer and then the ones from prior classes who deffered  or those that failed are given a second chance. 
totally depends. classes are 150 if I am not mistaken, No longer are the large classes. This October class is the last 2017 class. perhaps but not sure at all 2018 class starts in Feb.
But I heard that will be a class for people who do not have EMT certs. ( but don't quote me, that is what I heard here at the academy)


----------



## EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo (Sep 26, 2017)

Friend of mine got the call this morning #18* on 7000. I'm still far back.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 26, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Sometimes a day before the class starts. some deffer and then the ones from prior classes who deffered  or those that failed are given a second chance.
> totally depends. classes are 150 if I am not mistaken, No longer are the large classes. This October class is the last 2017 class. perhaps but not sure at all 2018 class starts in Feb.
> But I heard that will be a class for people who do not have EMT certs. ( but don't quote me, that is what I heard here at the academy)



Yeh I heard this class might be 180 and the following will be the "trainee" class which is the ones without certs. 

I'm also gunna guess that since they are starting classes w/o certs that "outstanding certification" just means you have it already and are just doing the refresher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I heard they have tried to do this “non emt “ class before and it’s failed multiple times


----------



## Rory (Sep 26, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> I heard they have tried to do this “non emt “ class before and it’s failed multiple times


Heard the same thing. But rumors cannot be proven. My perosronal thought is they'd try to put more emts in the next few classes with promotional exams. But that's an opinion


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rory said:


> Heard the same thing. But rumors cannot be proven. My perosronal thought is they'd try to put more emts in the next few classes with promotional exams. But that's an opinion


I feel like they shouldn’t be skipping the 7000 and 7031 lists since they were out before this new non emt card class


----------



## Sp3k3 (Sep 26, 2017)

Does anyone know how hard is the academy? I have zero experience in the field. I was certified last year and definitely don’t remember much.


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sp3k3 said:


> Does anyone know how hard is the academy? I have zero experience in the field. I was certified last year and definitely don’t remember much.


Work volunteer or a basic transport company.


----------



## BFC991 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sp3k3 said:


> Does anyone know how hard is the academy? I have zero experience in the field. I was certified last year and definitely don’t remember much.


I'm with ya , signing up for an emt refresher at the local hospital, moved to a new town and they have paid emts 24/7.


----------



## Rory (Sep 27, 2017)

Any calls?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 27, 2017)

Sp3k3 said:


> Does anyone know how hard is the academy? I have zero experience in the field. I was certified last year and definitely don’t remember much.




Do yourself a favor and go back to 440 EVERYTHING you want to know and what you need you can get from those back pages. I posted majority of things you will be asking back there. Many of us stop even dropping in here because of a certain $martAss. 
But do yourself a favor a go back to page 440 and even further. everything you want to know or even thought about asking, down to what to buy at Fort Totten. to what you get from the academy etc etc. 

Good luck


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 27, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> I'm with ya , signing up for an emt refresher at the local hospital, moved to a new town and they have paid emts 24/7.



Reposting this;


Do yourself a favor and go back to 440 EVERYTHING you want to know and what you need you can get from those back pages. I posted majority of things you will be asking back there. Many of us stop even dropping in here because of a certain $martAss. 
But do yourself a favor a go back to page 440 and even further. everything you want to know or even thought about asking, down to what to buy at Fort Totten. to what you get from the academy etc etc. 

Good luck


----------



## Rory (Sep 27, 2017)

List number 25* 
Exam 7000
About 2.5 weeks for whole process
Am class


----------



## Cenzo22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rory said:


> List number 25*
> Exam 7000
> About 2.5 weeks for whole process
> Am class


 
You just got called?!


----------



## Rory (Sep 27, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> You just got called?!


Yupp


----------



## Cenzo22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rory said:


> Yupp


 Congrats man, best of luck


----------



## bobby1221 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hopefully going to get called for this class I'm from exam number 6003 and had to defer  the first time


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sp3k3 said:


> Does anyone know how hard is the academy? I have zero experience in the field. I was certified last year and definitely don’t remember much.



If you did you had a good class and did well in it you'll be fine, I had no experience except for my class and I did really well on all the test. They go over everything in the refresher portion and there is extra help every day before class. If you're struggling just go to the extra help given and study 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceEMT (Sep 27, 2017)

Just got the call. See you guys in the PM classes

Exam 7000
List number 17X


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats to everyone getting calls!

I really don't understand these non cert. class they're having right after this one. 
That's messed up to have it before those on the 7000 list. 
Probably would have been faster (and cheaper) for them to just sign up for that test


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 27, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Congrats to everyone getting calls!
> 
> I really don't understand these non cert. class they're having right after this one.
> That's messed up to have it before those on the 7000 list.
> Probably would have been faster (and cheaper) for them to just sign up for that test


Both lists 7000, and 7031 were published before the non cert list, i don’t get it either


----------



## emt117 (Sep 28, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> I heard they have tried to do this “non emt “ class before and it’s failed multiple times



I hope they don’t do this before the rest of 7000 and 7031 people. That will really set us back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 28, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I hope they don’t do this before the rest of 7000 and 7031 people. That will really set us back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone’s keeps saying it’s happening,
So I’m assuming it is


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 28, 2017)

SpaceEMT said:


> Just got the call. See you guys in the PM classes
> 
> Exam 7000
> List number 17X


What area code did they call you from? Just want to make sure I don’t miss that phone call during a job.


----------



## Rory (Sep 28, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> What area code did they call you from? Just want to make sure I don’t miss that phone call during a job.


718


----------



## BFC991 (Sep 28, 2017)

What class is everyone picking ? I went for the am class.


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 28, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> What class is everyone picking ? I went for the am class.


What list number are you


----------



## Future923 (Sep 28, 2017)

I picked AM class


----------



## BFC991 (Sep 28, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> What list number are you


 8* list 7000


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 28, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Everyone’s keeps saying it’s happening,
> So I’m assuming it is


They told us it was happening when I was there for my physical/medical. 
They said the next class for us won't be till like June because of it


----------



## Rory (Sep 28, 2017)

Am


----------



## Mike88800 (Sep 28, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> They told us it was happening when I was there for my physical/medical.
> They said the next class for us won't be till like June because of it



I've heard that in the past they have run the two classes simultaneously


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 28, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> They told us it was happening when I was there for my physical/medical.
> They said the next class for us won't be till like June because of it


What list and # are you?


----------



## AronSham (Sep 28, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> What class is everyone picking ? I went for the am class.


I picked AM


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 28, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What list and # are you?


7xx test 7000. 
I was there less than a month ago when they told us about the classes


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 28, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> 7xx test 7000.
> I was there less than a month ago when they told us about the classes


You got called?


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 28, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> You got called?


No. 
And highly doubt I am lol


----------



## Cenzo22 (Sep 28, 2017)

i know we kind of talked about this before a couple pages back, but does anyone know for sure what an outstanding cert means? Curious because i am one


----------



## Rory (Sep 28, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> i know we kind of talked about this before a couple pages back, but does anyone know for sure what an outstanding cert means? Curious because i am one


Process is finished with dcas sent to fdny. It's good


----------



## SpaceEMT (Sep 28, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> What area code did they call you from? Just want to make sure I don’t miss that phone call during a job.




It's a 718-999 number. All phone calls from Metrotech are like that


----------



## SpaceEMT (Sep 28, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> 8* list 7000



Congrats!!


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 29, 2017)

Got the call. 
AM class. 

See you there!


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 29, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Got the call.
> AM class.
> 
> See you there!


List number?


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> List number?


31*


----------



## emt117 (Sep 29, 2017)

It seems like they are getting down pretty far on 7000. Is it possible they are going to have a really large class this time, more than 150-180? I know it has been said they don’t do that anymore but it seems like they are getting pretty far.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 29, 2017)

emt117 said:


> It seems like they are getting down pretty far on 7000. Is it possible they are going to have a really large class this time, more than 150-180? I know it has been said they don’t do that anymore but it seems like they are getting pretty far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder what the likelihood of them reaching the 400s is for the October class


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 29, 2017)

Congrats to all that graduated today at the academy.


----------



## Rory (Sep 29, 2017)

This would have to be confirmed by someone but brother is going thorough the process and says he's being canvased for February emt class


----------



## JohnEmt (Sep 29, 2017)

Rory said:


> This would have to be confirmed by someone but brother is going thorough the process and says he's being canvased for February emt class


He's on 7000?


----------



## Emscan321 (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> He's on 7000?



I spoke to my investigator the other day and she said my file is being looked at and I have a shot at making this class and I'm list # 57X on exam 7000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJQ (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey guys, just got my letter for the Physical Agility Test, October 14th. Can anyone give me some information on what the next steps are after the PAT? Thanks


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 29, 2017)

PJQ said:


> Hey guys, just got my letter for the Physical Agility Test, October 14th. Can anyone give me some information on what the next steps are after the PAT? Thanks


What list are you on and what #?


----------



## Rory (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> He's on 7000?


Yes list number 800's


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Rory said:


> Yes list number 800's


That would be great if they ran 2 classes at one time


----------



## Cdawg06 (Sep 29, 2017)

There one class two tours, for a total of 150-180 combined. After just finishing it doesn't seem possible for academy to handle more than 180 at the moment with all the construction going on. 

And please stop asking the same questions bc you're too lazy to scroll back a few pages, people that know the answers will just stop checking this to help. Also try doing a quick google search first before asking here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 29, 2017)

Emscan321 said:


> I spoke to my investigator the other day and she said my file is being looked at and I have a shot at making this class and I'm list # 57X on exam 7000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do yourself a favor and don't get excited and not bursting your bubble because I remember how it felt. Investigators usually say that and you can go back quite a few pages and see. They say it to calm people down.  Just sit tight.
and I was talking to a few here at the academy and not a big class for October.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 29, 2017)

Congrats to the Graduating Class today. Be good listen to your mentors. follow the rules, learn, respect your mentor for you will learn alot.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 29, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> i know we kind of talked about this before a couple pages back, but does anyone know for sure what an outstanding cert means? Curious because i am one





*EVERYONE READ !!!!!

POSTED THIS QUITE A FEW PAGES AGO SO PASS IT ALONG.

"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached. 

"Outstanding Certification means: Your credentials and qualifications are under review to deem you eligible for hiring.

GOOD LUCK

*


----------



## Emscan321 (Sep 29, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't get excited and not bursting your bubble because I remember how it felt. Investigators usually say that and you can go back quite a few pages and see. They say it to calm people down.  Just sit tight.
> and I was talking to a few here at the academy and not a big class for October.



Honestly I'm not really expecting a call I'm just going off what she said lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 29, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys, called DCAS today and list 7000 is up to 301 for eligibility but am still on a outstanding certification. Should I be worried or am I misunderstanding the meaning of outstanding in DCAS terminology. List number is 5*, anyone around that list number on a outstanding cert as well, or are you guys not on a outstanding cert?




*"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached. 

"Outstanding Certification means: Your credentials and qualifications are under review to deem you eligible for hiring.

So when you see that your number was passed over this is usually the reason why.

GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Ericmark (Sep 29, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> *EVERYONE READ !!!!!
> 
> POSTED THIS QUITE A FEW PAGES AGO SO PASS IT ALONG.
> 
> ...


How do you find out what you are?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 29, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> How do you find out what you are?


0
You call and follow the instructions. tells you if you are or not out standing


----------



## Patel92 (Sep 29, 2017)

By any chance, if you had to lose weight and you put it back on during the wait, would they penalize you or jeopardize your spot in the academy?


----------



## Tatiana21 (Sep 29, 2017)

Exam 7000
List # 32*
Morning class


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Sep 30, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> By any chance, if you had to lose weight and you put it back on during the wait, would they penalize you or jeopardize your spot in the academy?


Once you pass the medical you are fine regarding weight. Although if you are not very fit, I would advise changing your diet and starting to exercise asap. I know some people had to lose weight because they were very muscular but if that's not the case do yourself a HUGE favor and start working on your fitness now. You'll actually enjoy the PT if you're in decent shape. Good luck to everyone starting in two weeks! It's quite a ride.


----------



## SpaceEMT (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone have advice on how to get ready for the academy.

How many miles or push ups are we expected to do


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 1, 2017)

Got letter for PAT. Oct 14, 7031 #3**


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 1, 2017)

S


Valley42 said:


> Got letter for PAT. Oct 14, 7031 #3**


same 8:00 am.


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 1, 2017)

There's not a chance that there are two different classes going on at once. There's a medic basic class in already. Just be patient. There's always gonna be a need for more people. We are about to get crushed with the fire transfers starting in two months.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey everyone! Took my PAT today (oct 1,2017) for exam 7031 I'm #14*


----------



## Rory (Oct 3, 2017)

People who just went through the academy, any things to bring to during the duration of the academy that aren't on the list they provided that would be helpfull to have?


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 3, 2017)

Rory said:


> People who just went through the academy, any things to bring to during the duration of the academy that aren't on the list they provided that would be helpfull to have?



Be kind to your fellow classmates and staff, don't be the smelly kid. There's no such thing as too much deodorant. Bring a water bottle. Don't eat or drink anything from sluggo.


----------



## Future923 (Oct 3, 2017)

For those who went through the academy, what is PT like and how often is it?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 3, 2017)

Rory said:


> People who just went through the academy, any things to bring to during the duration of the academy that aren't on the list they provided that would be helpfull to have?



*
Repost from my from awhile back 


What to expect from your fittings at The Quarter Master.

5 Dark blue button up shirts
6 black polos (1 you bring home for rotations)
2 light blue shirts ( short sleeved )
1 light blue shirt ( long sleeved )
5 black work pants
1 Pair of Duty boots
1 Class A Pants
1 Class A Jacket
1 Rain Coat
1 Work Sweatshirt ([the one where you zip up from the chest up])
1 BI Jacket
Duty Boots
Class A boots
Bunker Gear (pants & Jacket [both loaners]) (You get yours with your name on it, at the end of the academy)
Helmet
Work Gloves
Red Bag to put your bunker gear, helmet and work gloves in
Tie
Tie Clip
Cover (hat)
2 collar brass
1 cover shield
3 FDNY PT Shirts
2 FDNY PT Shorts
1 FDNY red PT sweat pant
1 FDNY red sweat shirt
White gloves (part of class A)
2 Belts. Smooth one is to be worn as part of your uniform. The other one is your duty belt so you can put your buff **** on it and wear it over your uniform belt in the field.
Bullet resistant vest (which you receive at the end of the academy) 

Duffel bag is available for purchase, you are required to have a black duffel bag with nothing on it (no nike check, under armour logo, NOTHING). It costs about 35$ AT quartermasters to purchase if you want. This is for carrying your books and supplies and YOU WILL NEED IT

I believe that is EVERYTHING I may be missing 1 or two items, but I am not 100% sure.
Everything that is BOLD, ITALICIZED, AND UNDERLINED are things that you leave with them at quartermaster so that they can put your names into it for the end of the academy. Everything else, you bring home.

For your locker, i suggest you bring extra change of clothes, just in case anything happens.

Leave your red bag in your locker with the bunker pants, bunker jacket, work gloves. ( PUT YOUR NAME ON EVERYTHING ! )

If you need to shave a lot, then leave a set of razors and shaving cream in your locker. (i always did it before i got to work anyway, but you can look after your buddies in case they forget or they need to shave).

Leave deodorant in your locker ( don't smell like ****, people will hate you, lol.)
Make sure you bring your pt shirts and shorts home after pt days and wash them, PLEASE!

You may want to have the squad leader to buy a cover, because people WILL forget to wear it. There are 15 people in a squad and if everyone chipped in 3 or 4 $, then that will be more than enough for extra stuff. I do not know how squad leaders are chosen, so don't even ask me that, haha.

If you can afford to leave your running shoes in your locker, do so. so that you wont forget.

My advice so that you don't forget anything at home when the academy starts, is to leave your stuff in your car. Put your tie and tie clip into your cover and leave it in your car.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR CREDENTIALS WITH YOU AT ALL TIMES (DRIVERS LICENSE, DEPARTMENT ID, AND EMT CARD)
AND RESPECT EVERYONE (It will save your *** and it is only right that you do so) 
NO PHONES
Pretty sure this is all for now. Any questions. leave them here.

Congrats to all who got in, and Good Luck!

*


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 3, 2017)

Rory said:


> People who just went through the academy, any things to bring to during the duration of the academy that aren't on the list they provided that would be helpfull to have?




Only wedding rings are allowed...Nose rings, gold chains ( regardless if it is a crucifix ) Ear Gage are not allowed in the academy. regardless on how small.

First day of the Academy is usually the Long sleeve dress light blue shirt or what ever sleeve length you are told, work pants Tie and tie clip. Smooth belt, work boots and cover with ID clipped onto pocket/
And the black duffle bag that you purchase at Quarter Master you must bring, Notebook pencils and pens Lunch if you are bringing it from home.
PPE (*Red Bag *which then stays in your locker).

Orientation day *(Metro Tech)
DO NOT PUT COLLAR INSIGNIAS NOR COVER SHIELD (you have not earned that yet)
Long sleeve dress light blue shirt, work pants Tie and tie clip, belt, work boots and cover with ID clipped onto pocket.
The black duffle bag that you purchase at Quarter Master you must bring, Notebook pencils and pens. 
Long day but try and stay awake.
You don't bring the Red Bag with you to Orientation at Metro tech,
You bring it with you on the first day at Fort Totten and it stays there until instructed. *


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 3, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Only wedding rings are allowed...Nose rings, gold chains ( regardless if it is a crucifix ) Ear Gage are not allowed in the academy. regardless on how small.
> 
> First day of the Academy is usually the Long sleeve dress light blue shirt or what ever sleeve length you are told, work pants Tie and tie clip. Smooth belt, work boots and cover with ID clipped onto pocket/
> And the black duffle bag that you purchase at Quarter Master you must bring, Notebook pencils and pens Lunch if you are bringing it from home.
> ...



If I remember correctly we wore short sleeves at orientation, but long sleeves went into affect (according to ops guide) on oct 1st so could be different. We only wore our long sleeves as part of “modified” class a.

It’s def worth it to invest in an extra belt, tie, tie clip, cover, and watch. Dk about the cover but everything else was just a couple of dollars. 

After every day take tie w/clip, id, and watch, put inside your cover and leave in the car.

Lastly pay attention and listen, don’t be the guy that ask the same question they just answered 2min before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you fellas for the extra info!


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 3, 2017)

Rory said:


> Thank you fellas for the extra info!


Are they done making calls?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm guessing they're done calling for the October class


----------



## Rory (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm not one to say but I would assume so. What are your list numbers or are you eligible


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 3, 2017)

Rory said:


> I'm not one to say but I would assume so. What are your list numbers or are you eligible


4**


----------



## Rory (Oct 3, 2017)

I would say next one.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 3, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> 4**


Probably the class after the non emt class


----------



## cmfargenpark (Oct 3, 2017)

as per the beneficiary form, would anyone know what to place for the employee reference number


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 4, 2017)

cmfargenpark said:


> as per the beneficiary form, would anyone know what to place for the employee reference number



Leave it blank for now and ask when you go to turn it in what they want you to put there. You will get your reference number in the academy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 4, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> I'm guessing they're done calling for the October class



They could make calls up to the day before orientation, the class could already be full or they could be waiting to hear back from people they have called.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Future923 (Oct 4, 2017)

What is PT like? How often?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 4, 2017)

Future923 said:


> What is PT like? How often?



Every single day.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Every single day.


Would you be able to enlighten us on what a typical session of PT would be?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 4, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Every single day.



Negative it must’ve changed since you’ve been in the academy, it was a couple of times a week the first few weeks then you do it every day you do ops, and then a few others random days mixed in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 5, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> Negative it must’ve changed since you’ve been in the academy, it was a couple of times a week the first few weeks then you do it every day you do ops, and then a few others random days mixed in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then it indeed it changed. When i went to the academy we had that $hit every single day haha. You guys lucked out !

@Patel92  you can better ask Orlando here, I think he was here more recently.

Good luck gentlemen


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 5, 2017)

Is there a pt test? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 5, 2017)

PT includes but is not limited to running, push ups, sit ups, jumping jacks, and a couple of different exercises w/ 10lb weights. Basically whatever they decide they want to make you do that day

And have your PT gear with you in your car or locker everyday since schedules can change last minute


----------



## TeeDub (Oct 5, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> PT includes but is not limited to running, push ups, sit ups, jumping jacks, and a couple of different exercises w/ 10lb weights. Basically whatever they decide they want to make you do that day
> 
> And have your PT gear with you in your car or locker everyday since schedules can change last minute


What's are the requirements for running, push up, and sit ups?
Like how many do you have to be able to do?


----------



## AronSham (Oct 5, 2017)

Got called for the academy last week and still didn't receive any paperwork in the mail. Should I be concerned? Did anyone not get it either?


----------



## BFC991 (Oct 5, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Got called for the academy last week and still didn't receive any paperwork in the mail. Should I be concerned? Did anyone not get it either?


I haven't gotten anything. Was called like 2 weeks ago


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ive received the same paperwork twice sent out last week and sent out two days ago, and I got called two weeks ago for oct 16th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 5, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> What's are the requirements for running, push up, and sit ups?
> Like how many do you have to be able to do?



There’s no set “requirements” just do your best and don’t give up, if you can’t keep up and have to code 10 you’ll be taking a trip to BOH to get medically cleared that you’re physically capable to do the job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericmark (Oct 6, 2017)

I got the call today guys! They are still making calls!
List #40x
See you all soon!
3-11pm


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> I got the call today guys! They are still making calls!
> List #40x
> See you all soon!
> 3-11pm


Was that the only choice available?


----------



## Ericmark (Oct 6, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Was that the only choice available?


Yes i was annoyed about that... i wanted AN


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> Yes i was annoyed about that... i wanted AN


Look at it this way, better than having to wait till next class.


----------



## Ericmark (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a question and hope someone can give me some advice. 
Im starting the academy on the 16th and im in the 3-11pm class. Will i have time to work some mornings at my current job a few hours a week? How much take home studying and reading will be expected? 

Thank you


----------



## Rory (Oct 7, 2017)

To my knowledge I don't think you are allowed to work a second form of employment while in the academy or first year (not 100% sure about the first year)


----------



## Ericmark (Oct 7, 2017)

Rory said:


> To my knowledge I don't think you are allowed to work a second form of employment while in the academy or first year (not 100% sure about the first year)


Its part time are you sure?


----------



## Rory (Oct 7, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> Its part time are you sure?


No I'm not which was why I stated I wasn't sure.  I know fire cannot. I'm going along the lines it's a set department policy.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 7, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> I have a question and hope someone can give me some advice.
> Im starting the academy on the 16th and im in the 3-11pm class. Will i have time to work some mornings at my current job a few hours a week? How much take home studying and reading will be expected?
> 
> Thank you



Yes you can.
If you can keep up with the studying and make sure you get to the academy on time, some have tried, but ended up leaving their job, risk of getting hurt, to tired to keep up with the academy, etc. sure you can work your job. Make sure you leave enough time for yourself , the academy and work. 
Just make sure it doesn't interfere.
Good luck on the 16th.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 7, 2017)

Rory said:


> To my knowledge I don't think you are allowed to work a second form of employment while in the academy or first year (not 100% sure about the first year)



Yes you can, you are allowed to work.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 7, 2017)

I read on my letter that it’s best to not have to drive there if possible?


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 8, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I read on my letter that it’s best to not have to drive there if possible?



That’s in regards to the metrotech dates, fort totten has plenty of parking. When I drive to metrotech, I usually put it in a lot, it’s 20 bucks for the whole day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 8, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> That’s in regards to the metrotech dates, fort totten has plenty of parking. When I drive to metrotech, I usually put it in a lot, it’s 20 bucks for the whole day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember parking on like Fulton and then just walking over but I was more concerned about parking at or by Fort Totten.


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh Fort Totten is full of parking, my instruction letter told me that it’s fine to drive there. I feel that some people didn’t receive an instruction letter along with their official “congrats” letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 8, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I remember parking on like Fulton and then just walking over but I was more concerned about parking at or by Fort Totten.



My letter says, “You may drive to the EMS Academy and free student parking is available.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Anyone hear any more info about the next class being the non emt class?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 8, 2017)

If it’s easy for you to take mass transit to metrotech do it, if you need to drive get the spothero app and it’ll show you the nearby garages and if you reserve thru them there are a couple between $12-20. 

Fort Totten there’s plenty of parking and you’ll be instructed on where to park on your first day there. 

Like any job leave early and plan to get where ever 30min to an hr early in case something comes up such as traffic, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Duque (Oct 9, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Anyone hear any more info about the next class being the non emt class?


I haven't heard anything. I don't think a list was generated either.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 9, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> If it’s easy for you to take mass transit to metrotech do it, if you need to drive get the spothero app and it’ll show you the nearby garages and if you reserve thru them there are a couple between $12-20.
> 
> Fort Totten there’s plenty of parking and you’ll be instructed on where to park on your first day there.
> 
> ...


Mass transportation is always to go for me in regards for MetroTech but the academy, I was hoping for parking. After completing the academy, how long is it before you can put your name in on the list for the Medic class?


----------



## Rory (Oct 9, 2017)

For the day that we have to go to Ft. Totten, if we want to buy extra stuff (tie pins belts bags) do we pay in cash or card?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Mass transportation is always to go for me in regards for MetroTech but the academy, I was hoping for parking. After completing the academy, how long is it before you can put your name in on the list for the Medic class?



It’s thru dcas, since the last test just came out in July I’m guessing it’ll be a little before the next one. But you should be able to sign up whenever it does come out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Rory said:


> For the day that we have to go to Ft. Totten, if we want to buy extra stuff (tie pins belts bags) do we pay in cash or card?



They might make you hold off on the extra ties, belts, etc until after quartermaster day but I always used card


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tomorrow is ID & paperwork day for me. The pictures that are being taken for our IDs, would it be for the academy only or for even after graduating the academy?


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 9, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Tomorrow is ID & paperwork day for me. The pictures that are being taken for our IDs, would it be for the academy only or for even after graduating the academy?


Whats your list #?


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 9, 2017)

Joel9 said:


> Whats your list #?


31*


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 9, 2017)

.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Oct 9, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Tomorrow is ID & paperwork day for me. The pictures that are being taken for our IDs, would it be for the academy only or for even after graduating the academy?


This question cracked me up. I feel like y'all are just trying to think of things to ask. But yes, that picture will be on your FDNY ID.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 9, 2017)

BoSoxNYC said:


> This question cracked me up. I feel like y'all are just trying to think of things to ask. But yes, that picture will be on your FDNY ID.


I like how a forum is supposed to be based upon questions, regardless of it being amusing or not.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 10, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I like how a forum is supposed to be based upon questions, regardless of it being amusing or not.



Patel I hear you, and I have posted very informative info repeatedly over and over again, NOW if people really wanted to find out answers that have been posted here over and over ( as I have been one posting answers) all they need to do is go back a few pages in this thread. I was one that was always helping answer questions some had. BUT when you have an moron like  @spaceferret be a smart@ss and post that he had the answers and didn't need any of us who have been here help.
Makes many of us bail out, so not amusing. Wish many going in good luck. Hope spaceferret goes into the academy with the same attitude, he will learn the meaning of the word team effort.

I have posted before any questions many are welcome to inbox me for answers.


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 10, 2017)

Got the call! 4** see you guys the 16th 3-11!


----------



## Cenzo22 (Oct 10, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Got the call! 4** see you guys the 16th 3-11!


You in low 400s or high?!


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 10, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> You in low 400s or high?!


42*


----------



## JosephTent (Oct 10, 2017)

Can anyone describe the feeling you get when they call you for the academy? Which call was better? The academy or your first call for the CPAT/psychological


----------



## JosephTent (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, for those on the job. What’s the youngest EMT you’ve seen working on fire? 19 years old?


----------



## JosephTent (Oct 10, 2017)

Last and final question, what’s the minimum age to drive the bus on fire.


----------



## kkmyers68 (Oct 10, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Last and final question, what’s the minimum age to drive the bus on fire.



I think you have to be 21. I'm 18 will be applying for FDNY when I'm 19. Last I heard a graduate from the FDNY high school became an EMT at 18. You have to be 18 to apply for FDNY.


----------



## Ericmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Just got the letter about orientation and it reads 
(Due to class size, orientation may extend beyond 4:00 pm... 2 additional hours)  this academy must be a big class


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 10, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> Just got the letter about orientation and it reads
> (Due to class size, orientation may extend beyond 4:00 pm... 2 additional hours)  this academy must be a big class



The lady helping us process paperwork today said it’s 150 people.


----------



## bigtimecards (Oct 10, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with the notice of proposed disqualification? Broke my ankle 3 days prior to receiving the PAT notice, so I emailed them to postpone, got the automated email saying I would receive additional instructions in 7-10 days. Never received anything so I called acouple of times when I didnt hear for 2+ weeks, was told to just wait for the next letter. Now a month later I just got my proposed disqualification for failing to show to my PAT.


----------



## Bnf000 (Oct 10, 2017)

Just got called. Exam 7000. List # * ... deferring.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 10, 2017)

Ericmark said:


> Just got the letter about orientation and it reads
> (Due to class size, orientation may extend beyond 4:00 pm... 2 additional hours)  this academy must be a big class



No it is 75 per class = 150 not a big class like they had a year and half ago.
That is a standard on all classes that due to size time will be extended etc etc


----------



## AronSham (Oct 10, 2017)

Probably answered already, but didn't see anything a few pages back..... is there a required dress code for uniform fitting?


----------



## Ericmark (Oct 10, 2017)

NYC Union Workers Please be aware that on Election Day (11/7), the BACK of the ballot will have a referendum to vote on a NY Constitutional Conference or "Con Con." Placing it on the back was a DELIBERATE move!! 
 If this passes, it will be a disaster for NY.
 ALL CURRENT AND FORMER public employees (police officers, firemen, teachers, teaching aides, librarians, bus drivers, lunch aides, etc.) stand to lose a great deal, including their pensions!
 If you love anyone that is currently or ever has been a public employee, please TURN YOUR BALLOT OVER and vote NO. Please share this.


----------



## Rye (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey I just received my phone call today for academy.. talk about short notice found out orientation is Monday the 16th, uniform fitting is Friday the 13th at fort totten... I was suppose to receive an email with the rest of the information but never did .. tomorrow I'm suppose to get my ID picture taken.. I'm guessing that's at head quarters at metro tech right? & orientation is at fort totten? Thanks in advance


----------



## Future923 (Oct 10, 2017)

Rye said:


> Hey I just received my phone call today for academy.. talk about short notice found out orientation is Monday the 16th, uniform fitting is Friday the 13th at fort totten... I was suppose to receive an email with the rest of the information but never did .. tomorrow I'm suppose to get my ID picture taken.. I'm guessing that's at head quarters at metro tech right? & orientation is at fort totten? Thanks in advance


Orientation is at MetroTech


----------



## Rye (Oct 10, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Orientation is at MetroTech


 
Thank you! I never received any mail besides the phone call today. Another question tomorrow for ID pictures do I have to bring in any documents for payroll?


----------



## Emscan321 (Oct 10, 2017)

What is your list #


----------



## Rye (Oct 10, 2017)

Emscan321 said:


> What is your list #



43*


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 10, 2017)

Make sure you bring in employment verification from this list. Most people had their passports. Basically proof that you are allowed to work.


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 10, 2017)

Rye said:


> Thank you! I never received any mail besides the phone call today. Another question tomorrow for ID pictures do I have to bring in any documents for payroll?



Check out the list above


----------



## Rye (Oct 10, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> Check out the list above


 Thank you! I highly appreciate it! So I should be fine with just my passport then? Correct?


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 10, 2017)

Rye said:


> Thank you! I highly appreciate it! So I should be fine with just my passport then? Correct?



Yes, and of course don’t forget your driver’s license as well.


----------



## Rye (Oct 10, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> Yes, and of course don’t forget your driver’s license as well.



Got it, thank you once again.


----------



## Emscan321 (Oct 10, 2017)

What are the chances of them reaching high 500's for this academy... I'm afraid if I somehow get called I'm not gonna give my job any notice they will be soo pissed lol.


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 10, 2017)

Emscan321 said:


> What are the chances of them reaching high 500's for this academy... I'm afraid if I somehow get called I'm not gonna give my job any notice they will be soo pissed lol.



They told us today they will call people all the way until Friday to show up for this academy.


----------



## Rory (Oct 10, 2017)

Rye said:


> Got it, thank you once again.


You need the documentation. Your valid emt card signed. 2 black pens. Drivers licenses. And the letter which they'll prob give to you tomorrow. Dress well for tomorrow as we had too. The room you report to is 3s-2 a half hour earlier then your appointment time. Best of luck 
Also there is a parking garage right outside the foot of the manhattan bridge at the cross of tillary street which was affordable and had no prob with spots.


----------



## Future923 (Oct 10, 2017)

We can’t wear earrings for paperwork day either right


----------



## Rye (Oct 10, 2017)

Rory said:


> You need the documentation. Your valid emt card signed. 2 black pens. Drivers licenses. And the letter which they'll prob give to you tomorrow. Dress well for tomorrow as we had too. The room you report to is 3s-2 a half hour earlier then your appointment time. Best of luck
> Also there is a parking garage right outside the foot of the manhattan bridge at the cross of tillary street which was affordable and had no prob with spots.




Thank you really appreciate the info, I was called today for academy, I never received any letter by mail or any emails regarding the heads up.. I was suppose to get an email with instructions & information after the phone call but never received it, which left me all confused.. thanks everyone for being so helpful


----------



## AronSham (Oct 10, 2017)

Rye said:


> Hey I just received my phone call today for academy.. talk about short notice found out orientation is Monday the 16th, uniform fitting is Friday the 13th at fort totten... I was suppose to receive an email with the rest of the information but never did .. tomorrow I'm suppose to get my ID picture taken.. I'm guessing that's at head quarters at metro tech right? & orientation is at fort totten? Thanks in advance


You could email your investigator and they will send you a PDF of the paperwork.... they did it for me as I moved addresses, but was never updated in their system.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nervous about the academy. Skimming through the old posts and got me all nervous.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 11, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Probably answered already, but didn't see anything a few pages back..... is there a required dress code for uniform fitting?



Comfortable clothes that you can take off easy.  You will be trying on a lot of stuff.  Also, I advice to wear sneakers.  You will be running from one building to another picking up stuff.  They expect you to double time until you graduate.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 11, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Can anyone describe the feeling you get when they call you for the academy? Which call was better? The academy or your first call for the CPAT/psychological



The call for the academy was better cause at that moment I knew I had passed all the hiring process and the relief knowing that I didn't get disqualified is priceless.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 11, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> What's are the requirements for running, push up, and sit ups?
> Like how many do you have to be able to do?



There is no requirement, as long as they see that you are trying and don't give up.  Go on your own pace but don't give up.  If you get tired from running just slow down and jog but don't stop.  For push ups and sit ups, same thing, go on your own pace, pause for a bit if you have ti but continue.  On the other hand, if you get punished, then you are required to do as many push-ups as they tell you too.


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone know how long today is going to be as well as uniform day Friday?


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 11, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Tomorrow is ID & paperwork day for me. The pictures that are being taken for our IDs, would it be for the academy only or for even after graduating the academy?


Do you get the ID the same day?


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 11, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> Do you get the ID the same day?


No.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 11, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Probably answered already, but didn't see anything a few pages back..... is there a required dress code for uniform fitting?



I have posted about this in the past. Remember you are at METRO TECH where all the bosses are, you are still in the hiring process so look presentable and not like you are going to the beach. well groomed, neatly dressed for your ID photos.

Uniform day at Fort Totten wear sweats and sneakers THEY WILL BE LOOKING AT YOU so RUN, do not casually walk to all the places you have to be at picking up gear,


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Oct 11, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Nervous about the academy. Skimming through the old posts and got me all nervous.


Totally normal to feel that way, but trust me when I say you will be fine. Best advice I can give is to listen carefully to anything they tell you and stay organized. Prep everything you need ahead of time and always be early.  Your attitude goes a very long way. There is more than enough help for anyone that struggles a bit with academics, they will not let you down there. 
Follow the rules and respect everyone, from your instructors, to your classmates to the people that clean the buildings. It will fly by and you'll have a ton of fun. Good luck and welcome to the family!


----------



## Ambalampdriver10 (Oct 11, 2017)

Just got the call but had to defer (exam 7000, list 46X). Was told there is one spot left in PM class.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ambalampdriver10 said:


> Just got the call but had to defer (exam 7000, list 46X). Was told there is one spot left in PM class.


Around what time they called?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ambalampdriver10 said:


> Just got the call but had to defer (exam 7000, list 46X). Was told there is one spot left in PM class.


Why did you defer?


----------



## Ambalampdriver10 (Oct 11, 2017)

I got called literally about 20 minutes ago, I also asked about the EMS Trainee class talk, investigator said that another academy will be going in February off of 7000, and that they will begging using the EMS Trainee list in the summer academy


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ambalampdriver10 said:


> I got called literally about 20 minutes ago, I also asked about the EMS Trainee class talk, investigator said that another academy will be going in February off of 7000, and that they will begging using the EMS Trainee list in the summer academy


You remembered the #?


----------



## AronSham (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey guys.... was looking into buying a car for the academy. Does anyone know if most stations have parking available or is better to hold off on the car since I won't find parking?


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 11, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys.... was looking into buying a car for the academy. Does anyone know if most stations have parking available or is better to hold off on the car since I won't find parking?


I think it depends on where you reside.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 11, 2017)

Anybody on the 60*s??


----------



## Rory (Oct 11, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Hey guys.... was looking into buying a car for the academy. Does anyone know if most stations have parking available or is better to hold off on the car since I won't find parking?


I'd wait until you get through to just prepare invade the worst happens. Or buy towards the end


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 12, 2017)

Anyone got called today?


----------



## BFC991 (Oct 12, 2017)

May be a little late to the party, but when I was at quartermaster yesterday they strongly sudjested I purchase a black duffle bag from then and that I bring it to the orientation on Monday, we will be getting a lot of stuff. After tax it came out to just under 33 dollars. Well worth it in my opinion, reason being it must be black with no markings on it, figured I can't go wrong if I purchase the one they tell me to.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 12, 2017)

I did as well and so should everyone else.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ambalampdriver10 said:


> Just got the call but had to defer (exam 7000, list 46X). Was told there is one spot left in PM class.


My list number is 48* soooo close!!! Yet so far!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 12, 2017)

I guess list #60* is the next class .


----------



## Future923 (Oct 12, 2017)

Do they take card


Patel92 said:


> I did as well and so should everyone else.


d


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 12, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Do they take card
> 
> d



Yes, cash and credit accepted.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 13, 2017)

Does anyone know if someone can be DQ’d on the medical due to asthma


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 13, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Does anyone know if someone can be DQ’d on the medical due to asthma



I don't think so because in my class there were 2 people that  were asthmatic.  One was so asthmatic that that person had to do pt inside while we did it outside in the cold.  And the other one did pt in the cold but had it's pump at all times and used it.  The one that did pt inside  had a doctor's note.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 13, 2017)

This is a question for those who graduated and on the job. With the turnout gear and bullet proof vest you get , when are you supposed to wear what? Does it depend on calls? I have seen video when FDNY EMTs are wearing the turnout gear, then others are wearing the vest over uniform and others just uniform. Just curious. Hopefully one day I will be wearing them myself.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 14, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Does anyone know if someone can be DQ’d on the medical due to asthma



I have asthma so I can personally tell you it’s not an automatic DQ, you have to get a doctors note stating it is controlled. Only reason I can see it DQing you is if it’ll interfere with your duties, don’t need a scene turning into 2 patients bc you have an asthma attack walking up two flights.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 14, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> This is a question for those who graduated and on the job. With the turnout gear and bullet proof vest you get , when are you supposed to wear what? Does it depend on calls? I have seen video when FDNY EMTs are wearing the turnout gear, then others are wearing the vest over uniform and others just uniform. Just curious. Hopefully one day I will be wearing them myself.



When in the academy they will teach you with calls you should be responding to in bunker gear (fire, mva, etc), and sometimes people wear it in the winter. The vest is basically just at the preference of the member, most usually just keep it with their PPE and throw it on when responding to a dangerous call. 

At the end of the day it’s your equipment and there for your safety so you can wear it whenever you want.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

BFC991 said:


> May be a little late to the party, but when I was at quartermaster yesterday they strongly sudjested I purchase a black duffle bag from then and that I bring it to the orientation on Monday, we will be getting a lot of stuff. After tax it came out to just under 33 dollars. Well worth it in my opinion, reason being it must be black with no markings on it, figured I can't go wrong if I purchase the one they tell me to.



You did the right thing and you will bring it on Tuesday when you hit Fort Totten along with your PPE bag, you will be getting a ton of books and they are HEAVY U just take a backpack on Monday to Metrotech, pens not pad and your money order for swearing in fee. Remember No collar nor cover pins are to be worn. Monday will be one longggggggggggggggggg @$$ day. then Tuesday it all starts.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Does anyone know if someone can be DQ’d on the medical due to asthma[/
> 
> I have asthma and never had a problem, been on the job and now in the Paramedic class, never had an issue when I was in the academy...Now FIRE whole other ball game. your breathing has to be on point when it comes to fire. My friend was DQd for fire because of his asthma he failed their respiratory test.


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 14, 2017)

Somebody at HQ mentioned the $9.00 money order for the swear in has to be from the post office?


----------



## Rory (Oct 14, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> Somebody at HQ mentioned the $9.00 money order for the swear in has to be from the post office?


Yea this is true


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 14, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> When in the academy they will teach you with calls you should be responding to in bunker gear (fire, mva, etc), and sometimes people wear it in the winter. The vest is basically just at the preference of the member, most usually just keep it with their PPE and throw it on when responding to a dangerous call.
> 
> At the end of the day it’s your equipment and there for your safety so you can wear it whenever you want.




Thank you.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> Somebody at HQ mentioned the $9.00 money order for the swear in has to be from the post office?



Postal, bank, check cashing place money order. No checks No cards


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

Rory said:


> Yea this is true



Not that it has to be specifically a postal Money order


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

Just an FYI when you are almost done with the academy you can also purchase at Quartermaster a good leather ID Shield wallet it will last you a long time made of good leather, good investment.  Once you receive your shields which is when you receive your stations.


Example Pic. But the one they sell is nicer and made especially for FDNY EMS shields


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 14, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> Somebody at HQ mentioned the $9.00 money order for the swear in has to be from the post office?



No any money order will do. I’m guessing they were just telling you that you can get it at a post office. I got mine at Chase w/o a fee since I have an account with them


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 14, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Just an FYI when you are almost done with the academy you can also purchase at Quartermaster a good leather ID Shield wallet it will last you a long time made of good leather, good investment.  Once you receive your shields which is when you receive your stations.
> 
> 
> Example Pic. But the one they sell is nicer and made especially for FDNY EMS shields



I wish I knew about this, I may have to grab one next time I’m at fort totten.


----------



## EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo (Oct 14, 2017)

So would a western union money order from 7/11 be no good?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> I wish I knew about this, I may have to grab one next time I’m at fort totten.



 It's has pic sleeves, Credit card, bill holder and a  ID  slot with a cover and Shield in the center. had it since the academy and still like new. Good leather.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 14, 2017)

EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo said:


> So would a western union money order from 7/11 be no good?



I don't see why not,


----------



## Rory (Oct 14, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Not that it has to be specifically a postal Money order


They told us specifically postal order or nothing


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 15, 2017)

Rory said:


> They told us specifically postal order or nothing


+1 on this

Someone in the class presented a money order from a bank he had in advance, the personnel had denied acceptance and stated that the bank will gladly refund your money without hassle.


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

So a western union Money order is no good then? ...Oh boy this is bad, it's sunday & post offices aren't open.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 15, 2017)

Rye said:


> So a western union Money order is no good then? ...Oh boy this is bad, it's sunday & post offices aren't open.


I was in your position last night, took a ride out to 34th Street in Manhattan and got myself a money order.


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I was in your position last night, took a ride out to 34th Street in Manhattan and got myself a money order.



I'm guessing their open then today as well?.


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> I was in your position last night, took a ride out to 34th Street in Manhattan and got myself a money order.





Is it the post office on 421 8th Ave? I googled searched it .. says they're open but when I called the operator says they're closed


----------



## Future923 (Oct 15, 2017)

Rye said:


> I'm guessing their open then today as well?.


Yes 34th street is open and Roosevelt’s Field usps is open


----------



## Future923 (Oct 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Yes 34th street is open and Roosevelt’s Field usps is open





Rye said:


> Is it the post office on 421 8th Ave? I googled searched it .. says they're open but when I called the operator says they're closed


I just got mine from Roosevelt’s field a few min ago


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> I just got mine from Roosevelt’s field a few min ago




 Roosevelt field by the mall?


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> I just got mine from Roosevelt’s field a few min ago


 
Thank you! Will be heading there now then


----------



## Future923 (Oct 15, 2017)

Rye said:


> Thank you! Will be heading there now then


Yes. It closes 4:30 so hurry!! It’s all the way downstairs. Walk in trough Bloomingdales straight until you see the escalator and take it downstairs. Then just walk straight. Good luck!!!


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 15, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> +1 on this
> 
> Someone in the class presented a money order from a bank he had in advance, the personnel had denied acceptance and stated that the bank will gladly refund your money without hassle.




Really ? wow things have changed then. mine was a simple money order


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 15, 2017)

Rory said:


> They told us specifically postal order or nothing



Man they are changing things up and getting  stricter on this. I paid with a regualr money from the check cashing place.


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

T


Future923 said:


> Yes. It closes 4:30 so hurry!! It’s all the way downstairs. Walk in trough Bloomingdales straight until you see the escalator and take it downstairs. Then just walk straight. Good luck!!!



Thank you! Made it just on time


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 15, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Man they are changing things up and getting  stricter on this. I paid with a regualr money from the check cashing place.



Yeh doesn’t really make sense, I was in the last class and got mine from the bank. A money order is a money order


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m thinking worse case scenario, if they let us step out, there’s a post office in a 10 minute walking distance for us to get the money order at 271 Cadman Plaza E #1, Brooklyn, NY 11201 and the hours are from 7am to 8pm.


----------



## EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo (Oct 15, 2017)

The offer letter states us postal or bank money order so I don't see why they wouldn't take a bank one.


----------



## Future923 (Oct 15, 2017)

EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo said:


> The offer letter states us postal or bank money order so I don't see why they wouldn't take a bank one.


They sent out a second letter that stated only usps money order.


----------



## EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo (Oct 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> They sent out a second letter that stated only usps money order.


I never got a second letter, did it have anything else important on it?


----------



## Future923 (Oct 15, 2017)

EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo said:


> I never got a second letter, did it have anything else important on it?


No. Just that we have to be there before 7:30am. With drivers license, offer letter, money order, black pen, EMT card.


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> No. Just that we have to be there before 7:30am. With drivers license, offer letter, money order, black pen, EMT card.


Also, as @TheTechLife has said, a notebook and your black duffel bag. I look forward to meeting some people.


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys, getting uniform together for tomorrow and realized they didn't give me a tie clip. Can I buy one at metro for tomorrow? Are they gonna give me **** for not having one?


----------



## Future923 (Oct 15, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Hey guys, getting uniform together for tomorrow and realized they didn't give me a tie clip. Can I buy one at metro for tomorrow? Are they gonna give me **** for not having one?


Did you check in that little plastic bag for the tie clip?


----------



## Cmushlit (Oct 15, 2017)

AbbasM55 said:


> I’m thinking worse case scenario, if they let us step out, there’s a post office in a 10 minute walking distance for us to get the money order at 271 Cadman Plaza E #1, Brooklyn, NY 11201 and the hours are from 7am to 8pm.



I actually went the morning of. I was on the train down and realized I completely forgot the money order sitting on my desk. I got to the bank before 7 and was the first one in at 7. Took about 3 minutes and then I ran down to HQ. still wasn’t even close to the last one.


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 15, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Did you check in that little plastic bag for the tie clip?


I have the 2 collar pins and the head cap pin but no tie clip


----------



## Rory (Oct 15, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> I have the 2 collar pins and the head cap pin but no tie clip


Pm me


----------



## JohnEmt (Oct 15, 2017)

Rory said:


> Pm me


Sent


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 15, 2017)

The tie clip doesn’t come in that little bag with collar/ hat pins, and you don’t bring your black bag to orientation at metrotech


----------



## Rye (Oct 15, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> The tie clip doesn’t come in that little bag with collar/ hat pins, and you don’t bring your black bag to orientation at metrotech



I was told to bring the black duffle bag to orientation


----------



## AbbasM55 (Oct 15, 2017)

Rye said:


> I was told to bring the black duffle bag to orientation



Yes, the paper they gave us for tomorrow’s preparation says to bring the black duffle.


----------



## AronSham (Oct 15, 2017)

Told to bring the duffel as well. Besides the duffel, notebook, offer letter, EMT card/license, and the money order, anything else we need to bring?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 15, 2017)

If that’s what the paper says then by all means follow the instructions provided


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 16, 2017)

The postal order thing must be new, because my class had two different sets of paperwork that had different dollar amounts we were supposed to bring. They let us run down to the 7-11 on Flatbush to get it checked out.

To the dude with the tie clip issue, here’s lesson one about double and triple checking everything. They gave you a receipt at qm with all the stuff you’re supposed to have. They do not have that stuff at hq. hopefully someone can hook you up, or they’re gonna grill you tomorrow.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good luck to all. I'll be in the next class. 64x


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 16, 2017)

Patel92 said:


> Also, as @TheTechLife has said, a notebook and your black duffel bag. I look forward to meeting some people.




Bring Lunch easier. U will be meeting everyone and don't want to miss anything


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 16, 2017)

AronSham said:


> Told to bring the duffel as well. Besides the duffel, notebook, offer letter, EMT card/license, and the money order, anything else we need to bring?


 Lunch and Water in case you rather just have it instead of spending cash. Be there on time and get ready to be bored. Then Tuesday the fun begins. Good luck.
I will see you around at Fort Totten.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 16, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> The postal order thing must be new, because my class had two different sets of paperwork that had different dollar amounts we were supposed to bring. They let us run down to the 7-11 on Flatbush to get it checked out.
> 
> To the dude with the tie clip issue, here’s lesson one about double and triple checking everything. They gave you a receipt at qm with all the stuff you’re supposed to have. They do not have that stuff at hq. hopefully someone can hook you up, or they’re gonna grill you tomorrow.




Dude I paid with a Check cashing check M.O. THINGS have changed lol
Paramedic class is no joke, all good though, enjoying it and have zero life lol


----------



## EDPEMTBuffManTenTwo (Oct 16, 2017)

so where can students park exactly?


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 16, 2017)

They’ll be instructors there directing you where to park. And I know me and techlife harp on this a lot, but be early. Always be early.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

Goodluck to all! Wish ya the best.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm 7000 List 64x can't wait for February class.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> I'm 7000 List 64x can't wait for February class.


Did you finish the whole process


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Did you finish the whole process


Yes


----------



## JosephTent (Oct 17, 2017)

Can’t wait to be on the job. Exam no. 7031. Can anyone give me a time frame of when I should get my list #? I’ve read the other pages, 3-6 months and 6-12 months for the whole process.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Can’t wait to be on the job. Exam no. 7031. Can anyone give me a time frame of when I should get my list #? I’ve read the other pages, 3-6 months and 6-12 months for the whole process.


5 to 8 months


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> 5 to 8 months


5 to 8 month to receive your list # in the mail. Then 3 weeks later you get a letter from FDNY headquarters to go take your agility test. Then from there you just wait for the interview. They will call you. And so on.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 17, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Can’t wait to be on the job. Exam no. 7031. Can anyone give me a time frame of when I should get my list #? I’ve read the other pages, 3-6 months and 6-12 months for the whole process.


I’m on list 7031 got my list # and took my physical already


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> I’m on list 7031 got my list # and took my physical already


So check the mail everyday for the medical letter and also the psych letter. It will come in the mail. Also always have your phone connected and the volume high your investigator will call you it's going to be a 718 999 number.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> So check the mail everyday for the medical letter and also the psych letter. It will come in the mail. Also always have your phone connected and the volume high your investigator will call you it's going to be a 718 999 number.


To go do the background interview.


----------



## JosephTent (Oct 17, 2017)

I meant exam number 8009


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 17, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> I meant exam number 8009


Just check the mail. It's a waiting process.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 17, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Can’t wait to be on the job. Exam no. 7031. Can anyone give me a time frame of when I should get my list #? I’ve read the other pages, 3-6 months and 6-12 months for the whole process.



It’s all depending on the needs of the department, it can take anywhere from 6 months to 2 years from applying until being sworn in.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 17, 2017)

To those that were at Fort Totten today, Gotta say you guys were running and the day didn't even start lol. Don't burn yourselves out so early in the AM. relax til you have to go in. when you are settled in do yourselves a favor and take the study group before your 7 am class. usually starts at 6/6:30 don't remember. You will benefit from these study group class with the instructor. 
Enjoy your time at the Fort.


----------



## emt117 (Oct 17, 2017)

Exam 7031 list # 2x I did my physical agility already and just got contacted for background interview. Do I have a decent chance at February?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 17, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Exam 7031 list # 2x I did my physical agility already and just got contacted for background interview. Do I have a decent chance at February?


In my opinion yes


----------



## Patel92 (Oct 17, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> To those that were at Fort Totten today, Gotta say you guys were running and the day didn't even start lol. Don't burn yourselves out so early in the AM. relax til you have to go in. when you are settled in do yourselves a favor and take the study group before your 7 am class. usually starts at 6/6:30 don't remember. You will benefit from these study group class with the instructor.
> Enjoy your time at the Fort.


Haha, well, we don’t want to end up on the DIs nerves.


----------



## BAZ (Oct 18, 2017)

You going to fire tech?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 18, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> To those that were at Fort Totten today, Gotta say you guys were running and the day didn't even start lol. Don't burn yourselves out so early in the AM. relax til you have to go in. when you are settled in do yourselves a favor and take the study group before your 7 am class. usually starts at 6/6:30 don't remember. You will benefit from these study group class with the instructor.
> Enjoy your time at the Fort.



They have to double time whenever on base regardless if their tour started or not, but I also had a couple of guys in my squad that would show up early a few days a week to run before class.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey, I think I saw the answer on here, but can’t find it. So I apologize for asking again. I’m older so I have had a lot of jobs. My main job was seasonal so I worked many jobs very short periods of time. I just got my earnings statement from SSA. I would need to request  extra data sheets. Do they want every single job or I thought I read on here just jobs that you were employed for more than a year. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 18, 2017)

If it’s on your detailed earning statement, you gotta list it. Stuff that was “off the books” you don’t need to.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> If it’s on your detailed earning statement, you gotta list it. Stuff that was “off the books” you don’t need to.


Ok. Thank you


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 18, 2017)

BAZ said:


> You going to fire tech?




No fire,  in the Medic program now at Fort Totten, (Shivers of when I was an EMT probie)  Paramedic always dug the medical field. Still young so going even further after FDNY Medic.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 18, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Hey, I think I saw the answer on here, but can’t find it. So I apologize for asking again. I’m older so I have had a lot of jobs. My main job was seasonal so I worked many jobs very short periods of time. I just got my earnings statement from SSA. I would need to request  extra data sheets. Do they want every single job or I thought I read on here just jobs that you were employed for more than a year. Thanks for any help.


Unfortunately YES THEY DO sad but true (off the books no need), SO get going getting all your paper work.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 18, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> They have to double time whenever on base regardless if their tour started or not, but I also had a couple of guys in my squad that would show up early a few days a week to run before class.



Holy crap things have changed from not so long ago. Cracking down. 
Well we found them entertaining and eager to get it down. Wish them all luck.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 18, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Unfortunately YES THEY DO sad but true (off the books no need), SO get going getting all your paper work.


Ok thanks. This is going to be a lot of writing. Lol. Hope it doesn’t effect getting hired. Thanks again.


----------



## TeeDub (Oct 18, 2017)

Orlando06 said:


> They have to double time whenever on base regardless if their tour started or not, but I also had a couple of guys in my squad that would show up early a few days a week to run before class.


A little confused by this. 
They're doing their daily run before class or they're doing a voluntary run before class plus what they have to do during class??

Also, yes, it seems a lot has changed/is changing with from previous classes and procedures. So I'll do everything by the paper that was given to you by them. 

Don't know if it was posted here but they've changed the medical and psych procedure. 
It's now done on the same day. The psych is done on the computer. I went in around 6am and was out by 2pm. Everyone in ur group finishes together


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 19, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> A little confused by this.
> They're doing their daily run before class or they're doing a voluntary run before class plus what they have to do during class??
> 
> Also, yes, it seems a lot has changed/is changing with from previous classes and procedures. So I'll do everything by the paper that was given to you by them.
> ...



Yeh they ran on their own voluntarily around 5-6am ish then showered and went to roll call or extra help


----------



## Nyems (Oct 20, 2017)

If you quit your current ems job for something else while waiting for fdny to call you. Will it affect you?


----------



## kkmyers68 (Oct 20, 2017)

Nyems said:


> If you quit your current ems job for something else while waiting for fdny to call you. Will it affect you?



When did you apply FDNY?


----------



## Nyems (Oct 20, 2017)

kkmyers68 said:


> When did you apply FDNY?


I went through the whole process just waiting for the call i applied last year


----------



## kkmyers68 (Oct 20, 2017)

Nyems said:


> I went through the whole process just waiting for the call i applied last year



Oh ok are you doing any per diem jobs? Good Luck I'm sure you'll get called.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Nyems said:


> If you quit your current ems job for something else while waiting for fdny to call you. Will it affect you?



No it shouldn’t as long as you leave your current job on good terms, and send an email to your investigator letting them know about your change in employment.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 23, 2017)

So, as I fill out my paperwork for the intake, and like I said before on here. I’m older and had a lot of different jobs. Will that harm my being hired? With so many jobs. I just feel like the investigator is going to throw my packet in the garbage when I hand it over and they look through everything  lol. I’m going to give it shot no matter what, just figured I’d ask.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 23, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> So, as I fill out my paperwork for the intake, and like I said before on here. I’m older and had a lot of different jobs. Will that harm my being hired? With so many jobs. I just feel like the investigator is going to throw my packet in the garbage when I hand it over and they look through everything  lol. I’m going to give it shot no matter what, just figured I’d ask.



No, I had about 8 or 9 previous jobs and it didn’t make a difference. Only thing that could affect it is how you were as an employee and if you were fired/ why you were fired, even then if you were honest with the investigator on why it should be fine.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 23, 2017)

Cdawg06 said:


> No, I had about 8 or 9 previous jobs and it didn’t make a difference. Only thing that could affect it is how you were as an employee and if you were fired/ why you were fired, even then if you were honest with the investigator on why it should be fine.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## PDLIFE (Oct 23, 2017)

Has exam 7014 EMT Trainee Exam been established yet ?


----------



## Rory (Oct 25, 2017)

Call dcas auto phone enter your stuff in find out


----------



## Nyems (Oct 26, 2017)

Does anybody know when the next fdny emt class will be?


----------



## kkmyers68 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nyems said:


> Does anybody know when the next fdny emt class will be?


----------



## emt117 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nyems said:


> Does anybody know when the next fdny emt class will be?



February


----------



## Rory (Oct 26, 2017)

Start getting in shape now


----------



## kkmyers68 (Oct 26, 2017)

Does anyone know when the exam is for 2018?


----------



## emt117 (Oct 26, 2017)

kkmyers68 said:


> Does anyone know when the exam is for 2018?



Usually every September


----------



## TeeDub (Oct 27, 2017)

Random question, but for those in the academy.....
What do you do for lunch?
During your lunch break, do you get to leave and pick up food if you have a car?
Can you even go into your car during lunch break?


----------



## Rory (Oct 27, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Random question, but for those in the academy.....
> What do you do for lunch?
> During your lunch break, do you get to leave and pick up food if you have a car?
> Can you even go into your car during lunch break?


Break, lunch in bag


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 27, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Random question, but for those in the academy.....
> What do you do for lunch?
> During your lunch break, do you get to leave and pick up food if you have a car?
> Can you even go into your car during lunch break?



You won’t have time to leave the base and get back. Some people bring stuff, if you don’t, at the beginning of the day they past around a menu from a local deli that delivers at lunch time. Unless you have some seriously good pipes, avoid sluggo at all costs. You’re taking your life and digestive system into your own hands getting anything from that truck.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 27, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Random question, but for those in the academy.....
> What do you do for lunch?
> During your lunch break, do you get to leave and pick up food if you have a car?
> Can you even go into your car during lunch break?



during the AM they have a food truck and Lunch order, but be smart and save your cash flow. Bring your own lunch.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Oct 27, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Random question, but for those in the academy.....
> What do you do for lunch?
> During your lunch break, do you get to leave and pick up food if you have a car?
> Can you even go into your car during lunch break?



First few weeks you won’t have time for much besides running to your car and back, after you break up into squads they’ll give you a little more time which is enough to drive to a nearby 7/11 and pizza place but be sure to stay in full uniform when you leave base.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 27, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> You won’t have time to leave the base and get back. Some people bring stuff, if you don’t, at the beginning of the day they past around a menu from a local deli that delivers at lunch time. Unless you have some seriously good pipes, avoid sluggo at all costs. You’re taking your life and digestive system into your own hands getting anything from that truck.



Sluggo is still serving poison hahahaha.


Cdawg06 said:


> First few weeks you won’t have time for much besides running to your car and back, after you break up into squads they’ll give you a little more time which is enough to drive to a nearby 7/11 and pizza place but be sure to stay in full uniform when you leave base.



I am going to share a lil story about what happen to a probie we all liked.
Lunch time he would run out to the nearby deli, well it was full this day and he was running late.
So he drove back to BOT in a rush cutting off a FDNY (FIRE) Battalion chief while running a red light.  Well after the @$$ reaming he had laid into him, and lucky he wasn't booted out of the academy. He was punished with he could never ever park inside Fort Totten for the remainder of the academy.
So he had to walk all the way from the outside parking lot to class. OH WHY DIDN'T ONE OF US GIVE HIM A RIDE ?
We were all warned that we would be parking right alongside him out there. plus something extra.
If you could do your best not to leave and running into problems like the one I just told you. Bring or order off the menu.
Have fun I see,, I see they changed up a few things since I was a probie.


----------



## TeeDub (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Will definitely pack a lunch or order (definitely not from sluggo). 

Can you go in ur car and check your phone during the break?


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 28, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks for the replies. Will definitely pack a lunch or order (definitely not from sluggo).
> 
> Can you go in ur car and check your phone during the break?



Yes you can.  Just remember to back inside at the time they tell you to ho back.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 28, 2017)

Can't wait for February. #7000 #65x


----------



## Future923 (Oct 29, 2017)

Do I have to report if I plan to get another job while in the academy. 

At estimate what does our first check look like. They keep saying we will be depressed. We started on a pay week so it should cover 2 weeks right?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Does anyone know how long after failing the stairmaster part of the PAT does one get rescheduled?


----------



## emt117 (Oct 29, 2017)

NycEmt7 said:


> Does anyone know how long after failing the stairmaster part of the PAT does one get rescheduled?



I believe it’s a minimum of 3 months


----------



## Cmushlit (Oct 29, 2017)

Future923 said:


> Do I have to report if I plan to get another job while in the academy.
> 
> At estimate what does our first check look like. They keep saying we will be depressed. We started on a pay week so it should cover 2 weeks right?



It’s 2 weeks but it’s not as bad as they seem to make it. Unless you were making over 1k a week then it will be a bit of a shock.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> Can't wait for February. #7000 #65x



Congrats  Did your investigator say you were in the February class for sure?


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 31, 2017)

Got call for intake today. November 16th, exam 7031, #31*


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 31, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Got call for intake today. November 16th, exam 7031, #31*


What is intake?


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 31, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> What is intake?


It’s the intake/interview when you meet your investigator . After you take your Physical Agility test you get an envelope with a bunch of paper work for background investigation. They call you for a date to go for the “intake/interview “ and you bring all your paperwork and whatever else they requested of you.


----------



## Jesus935 (Oct 31, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> It’s the intake/interview when you meet your investigator . After you take your Physical Agility test you get an envelope with a bunch of paper work for background investigation. They call you for a date to go for the “intake/interview “ and you bring all your paperwork and whatever else they requested of you.


Ohh lol. Good luck. You got this. It's not hard. It's just 1 hour then you're done.


----------



## Valley42 (Oct 31, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> Ohh lol. Good luck. You got this. It's not hard. It's just 1 hour then you're done.


Thank you.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't know how accurate this is, what I heard today all over  BOT. the FDNY EMS UNION finally got their way and the next incoming EMT class in Feb will be the last to be able to take the Fire promo. as they will be ending it. 
Fire will be a total separate process and no longer EMS promo into fire. 
This is what was being talked about all day today.


----------



## scu1993 (Oct 31, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> Don't know how accurate this is, what I heard today all over  BOT. the FDNY EMS UNION finally got their way and the next incoming EMT class in Feb will be the last to be able to take the Fire promo. as they will be ending it.
> Fire will be a total separate process and no longer EMS promo into fire.
> This is what was being talked about all day today.


So could that mean they'll be offering the promo exam earlier then 4 years?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Oct 31, 2017)

scu1993 said:


> So could that mean they'll be offering the promo exam earlier then 4 years?



No idea, I was just listening to a couple of LTs talking to some instructors and it was talked around everywhere .


----------



## TeeDub (Nov 1, 2017)

Do you have to be under 29 to take the fire promo test or is that just for open competitive?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Haven’t they been trying to end promotionals for years?


----------



## emt117 (Nov 1, 2017)

This has been a rumor for many years and almost every year you hear about how they are getting rid of it but it always ends up being a false rumor. I don’t think they will ever get rid of it. It brings in too much diversity into fire.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 1, 2017)

emt117 said:


> This has been a rumor for many years and almost every year you hear about how they are getting rid of it but it always ends up being a false rumor. I don’t think they will ever get rid of it. It brings in too much diversity into fire.




 who knows ? this apparently came from Union reps who were there yesterday. that yes, has been rumored but finally has come to fruition. We will see. if true that sucks for the guys who want fire.
From what I heard yesterday they want EMS to have salary entitlement without having to go to Fire.
Remember I was "That Fly on the wall"  listening in. We'll see what comes out from DCAS.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Wouldn’t they have to let the people who already applied and are going through the process have the ability since it was a part of the job when we applied?


----------



## Woodenspoon (Nov 1, 2017)

*I had a paragraph written but then I deleted it.

I'm going to just leave this PUBLIC INFORMATION here. Objective 2.3 on Page 22 (Page # on the document itself) would probably be of you're best interest. You can decide what rumors you do or do not want to believe for yourself...
*
*http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/pdf/ofc/FDNY_strategic_plan_2015_2017.pdf*
*
If you are planning on Promoting to Firefighter via EMS, continue to follow you're dreams on the path you are going. You will learn this very fast on EMS....Do not believe anything you hear until there are official orders on official department letterhead. Everything else is simply a rumor.*


----------



## emt117 (Nov 1, 2017)

TheTechLife said:


> who knows ? this apparently came from Union reps who were there yesterday. that yes, has been rumored but finally has come to fruition. We will see. if true that sucks for the guys who want fire.
> From what I heard yesterday they want EMS to have salary entitlement without having to go to Fire.
> Remember I was "That Fly on the wall"  listening in. We'll see what comes out from DCAS.



Yea I know what you mean. Hopefully it’s just a rumor and not the case for those looking to go fire.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 1, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Wouldn’t they have to let the people who already applied and are going through the process have the ability since it was a part of the job when we applied?



I would think so, I am just as confused at what I was hearing. As I heard that this was on ongoing issue. I was just there as they were talking. So only way to really know is to see what happens in a few months. Hope for those that are looking for Fire this is all that it is. But would find it strange that Union Rep and a couple of Lts speaking about it here at BOT make up a rumor.


----------



## Samoya (Nov 1, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> Be kind to your fellow classmates and staff, don't be the smelly kid. There's no such thing as too much deodorant. Bring a water bottle. Don't eat or drink anything from sluggo.


but you are the smelly kid


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 1, 2017)

Today I had my intake interview and my investigator told me that I will get a letter to have the medical and psych test on the same day. He said we start early and end somewhere in the afternoon. That way we don't have to make multiple trips to Metro. Anyone else heard this recently?  I'm exam#7031 list#14X


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Today I had my intake interview and my investigator told me that I will get a letter to have the medical and psych test on the same day. He said we start early and end somewhere in the afternoon. That way we don't have to make multiple trips to Metro. Anyone else heard this recently?  I'm exam#7031 list#14X


I read in past posts they do it the same day. Both psych and medical.


----------



## emt117 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Today I had my intake interview and my investigator told me that I will get a letter to have the medical and psych test on the same day. He said we start early and end somewhere in the afternoon. That way we don't have to make multiple trips to Metro. Anyone else heard this recently?  I'm exam#7031 list#14X



That’s correct. I was told the same and just received my date for medical and psych today in the mail.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 1, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> I read in past posts they do it the same day. Both psych and medical.


Thanks! I saw in the past they were both the same day, but I noticed recently people were stating how they have their psych and then are waiting for the medical.


----------



## emt117 (Nov 1, 2017)

Received my letter in the mail today for my medical and psych in 2 weeks. Exam 7031 list #2x


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Nov 1, 2017)

How does the order for getting calls for intake work, I heard people with higher list #s got called for theirs and I haven’t yet


----------



## emt117 (Nov 1, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> How does the order for getting calls for intake work, I heard people with higher list #s got called for theirs and I haven’t yet



I was contacted by my investigator to pick my own date and if available it would be scheduled which I did while I heard others got assigned a specific date. I guess it’s all about how good and how on top of things your Investigator is.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow you guys got lucky, my pysch and medical were on different days. I was the list before you (7000) must of just changed


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 1, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Received my letter in the mail today for my medical and psych in 2 weeks. Exam 7031 list #2x





emt117 said:


> I was contacted by my investigator to pick my own date and if available it would be scheduled which I did while I heard others got assigned a specific date. I guess it’s all about how good and how on top of things your Investigator is.


 I agree. I got called 3 weeks after my PAT and asked on what date I can make it. I choose a week after the call but he said I could choose any date but before 3 weeks.


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 1, 2017)

I was called for intake(7031 #31*) , I told investigator I requested some paperwork I  needed and did not receive it yet (school transcripts and such)so he scheduled me three weeks from now. Which was great so I can be prepared when I go and have all paperwork needed.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> I was called for intake(7031 #31*) , I told investigator I requested some paperwork I  needed and did not receive it yet (school transcripts and such)so he scheduled me three weeks from now. Which was great so I can be prepared when I go and have all paperwork needed.


Nice I’m 323 didn’t get called yet.


----------



## TeeDub (Nov 2, 2017)

I think my group was one of the first to do medical and psych the same day. 
You go in at like 6:45am and get out I think around 2pm. You finish as a group. So even if you finished all the med stuff u still have to wait for the last person to finish. It was about 30 of us I think


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 2, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Nice I’m 323 didn’t get called yet.


Will be soon I’m sure


----------



## emtbluefloor (Nov 2, 2017)

I passed my PAT/drug test ( Exam #7031, List # in 100's), but haven't heard back anything. Should I be concerned, given that people in the 300's are getting calls?


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 2, 2017)

emtbluefloor said:


> I passed my PAT/drug test ( Exam #7031, List # in 100's), but haven't heard back anything. Should I be concerned, given that people in the 300's are getting calls?


I wouldn’t be concerned. I was called tuesday for intake. I don’t think from reading the past posts that they go in exact order of list #’s. You will be contacted. You passed PAT, so you will go to the next step for sure.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 2, 2017)

Don't worry about getting called because you will get called, just make sure to have your paperwork ready that way you won't have to go crazy trying to complete it within a certain time. That way when they do call, you can choose a day right away.


----------



## emt117 (Nov 3, 2017)

Does anyone know how rescheduling your medical and psych is? I was told to email CID for a reschedule but I work 7-3 during the week and I can’t just take off as I’m new at my job. It seems they don’t do the medical and psych on weekends so I’m not really sure what to do. Any thoughts?


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 3, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Does anyone know how rescheduling your medical and psych is? I was told to email CID for a reschedule but I work 7-3 during the week and I can’t just take off as I’m new at my job. It seems they don’t do the medical and psych on weekends so I’m not really sure what to do. Any thoughts?


I started a new job a few weeks before I did the PAT a couple of weeks ago. I just explained to my manager that I applied to FDNY and explained that the process takes sometime and that in future I will need days off to go through the hiring process. Not that I’m leaving anytime soon I stressed. He said no problem. Your going to need to take days off, so I would just let your job know and explain to them. I’m sure they will not fire you or be upset. Like I told my manager it’s nothing that is going to happen quickly, even if I got hired. Something to think about.


----------



## emt117 (Nov 3, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> I started a new job a few weeks before I did the PAT a couple of weeks ago. I just explained to my manager that I applied to FDNY and explained that the process takes sometime and that in future I will need days off to go through the hiring process. Not that I’m leaving anytime soon I stressed. He said no problem. Your going to need to take days off, so I would just let your job know and explain to them. I’m sure they will not fire you or be upset. Like I told my manager it’s nothing that is going to happen quickly, even if I got hired. Something to think about.



I was debating that however, I work for a company that has a lot of money invested in the employee and expect you to move on into higher title and if they get a hint you are not looking to do that they get rid of you. I’ve heard a rumor of 2 other people that left before I started and were fired because the supervisors got wind they were leaving for NYPD. Right now I am brand new and still on probation so realistically they could get rid of me no questions asked.


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 3, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I was debating that however, I work for a company that has a lot of money invested in the employee and expect you to move on into higher title and if they get a hint you are not looking to do that they get rid of you. I’ve heard a rumor of 2 other people that left before I started and were fired because the supervisors got wind they were leaving for NYPD. Right now I am brand new and still on probation so realistically they could get rid of me no questions asked.


Oh wow. That’s a tough one. Sorry. Maybe you can call investigator and see if any other options as far as weekends for med/psych and explain the situation . Hopefully  someone else on here will share some advice that’s been through the whole process. I’m sure it will all work out.


----------



## emt117 (Nov 3, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Oh wow. That’s a tough one. Sorry. Maybe you can call investigator and see if any other options as far as weekends for med/psych and explain the situation . Hopefully  someone else on here will share some advice that’s been through the whole process. I’m sure it will all work out.



Thanks man I appreciate it. I hope it works out one way or another. If it really comes down to it I will just call out sick but I don’t want to become unemployed until February or whenever I am called for the academy haha


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 3, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it. I hope it works out one way or another. If it really comes down to it I will just call out sick but I don’t want to become unemployed until February or whenever I am called for the academy haha


Lol I hear ya


----------



## Jesus935 (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone is 600's exam # 7000??????


----------



## Jesus935 (Nov 5, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> Anyone in the 600's exam #7000??????


----------



## PJQ (Nov 7, 2017)

Was supposed to take my PAT on 10/14/17 (Exam #7031), unfortunately badly sprained my knee the week before and called/emailed to postpone my PAT. Last week, got a letter in the mail stating "Notice for Proposed Disqualification" for missing the PAT. Knee has completely healed now and ready to take the PAT. Anyone ever have to postpone their PAT due to an injury/illness? Any information would help. Thanks.


----------



## bigtimecards (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah had my PAT 9/23 but had just broke my ankle, sent the email to postpone, got the automated response but then got my proposed disqualification on 10/10 for not showing. I answered the letter immediately through email, stating what had happened but I didnt hear back for nearly a month. My 30 days to respond expired on 11/4 so since I didnt hear back yet, I sent another email with every medical document I had to cover all my bases so they had it before I ran out of time on 11/3. Then Monday 11/6 I got a call basically saying "yea your fine, when do you do think you'll be ready to test" Not sure if they finally responded because I had sent a better email, or they wait the 30 days to respond. For an injury, I think this is the 30 days to just prove what happened. Good luck


----------



## Nyems (Nov 11, 2017)

What date is the current FDNY EMS class expected to graduate ?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Nov 13, 2017)

Nyems said:


> What date is the current FDNY EMS class expected to graduate ?



Just look back at when it started and 13 weeks later will be the approximate graduation date


----------



## Cenzo22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone hear any news about what the next class is going to be?!


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 14, 2017)

When you fill out the employment history in application, they have a list of reasons for leaving. Do they just want you to write the reasons they listed or give more detail and the reasons they listed?


----------



## emt117 (Nov 14, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> When you fill out the employment history in application, they have a list of reasons for leaving. Do they just want you to write the reasons they listed or give more detail and the reasons they listed?



I recall them saying that the list they give you were the only acceptable reasons, that’s what I used.


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 14, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I recall them saying that the list they give you were the only acceptable reasons, that’s what I used.


So you just wrote the reasons on the list that’s it? Nothing more.


----------



## emt117 (Nov 14, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> So you just wrote the reasons on the list that’s it? Nothing more.



Correct. Mine has been handed in for a while and I had no issues.


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 14, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Correct. Mine has been handed in for a while and I had no issues.


Thank you


----------



## DrewS95 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey guys, I from list 7031 and mid investigation. I’m trying to estimate what academy I would going into, figuring the other list must be called first does anyone have a good educated guess on how large test 7000 was?


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 22, 2017)

DrewS95 said:


> Hey guys, I from list 7031 and mid investigation. I’m trying to estimate what academy I would going into, figuring the other list must be called first does anyone have a good educated guess on how large test 7000 was?


I’m 7031 too, there’s a February class which I believe will be all 7000. So I’m guessing after that they will start with 7031.  I could be wrong. I did intake waiting for letter for the medical.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Nov 22, 2017)

Exam 7000 has about 900 candidates, and I think they got to mid 400s


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 22, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> Exam 7000 has about 900 candidates, and I think they got to mid 400s


Oh ok. Still a while then.


----------



## Jesus935 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nyems said:


> What date is the current FDNY EMS class expected to graduate ?


January 25 2018


----------



## Jesus935 (Nov 23, 2017)

#7000 list #65×. Next class is February.  Can't wait.


----------



## Jesus935 (Nov 23, 2017)

Cenzo22 said:


> Exam 7000 has about 900 candidates, and I think they got to mid 400s


Exam #7000 has 992 Candidates.


----------



## Jesus935 (Nov 23, 2017)

The class that's in now Graduates January 25th 2018.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 24, 2017)

I got my letter for Medical and Psych for December 5,2017. Any body else going?   exam#7031 list#14x


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m still waiting for my for my medical/psych letter. 7031 #31x


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 24, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> I’m still waiting for my for my medical/psych letter. 7031 #31x



Aww I hope you get yours soon and you have to go on the same day. Perhaps there is still time! Did you complete your intake interview?


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Aww I hope you get yours soon and you have to go on the same day. Perhaps there is still time! Did you complete your intake interview?


Yeah, I did the the intake on the 16th. So it may take another week or so before I get a letter for med/psych.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 24, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Yeah, I did the the intake on the 16th. So it may take another week or so before I get a letter for med/psych.


 
Nice, thats recent, you'll be getting yours soon. I waited three weeks for my letter.


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Nice, thats recent, you'll be getting yours soon. I waited three weeks for my letter.


Oh cool. Thanks. Good luck on the 5th.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 24, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Oh cool. Thanks. Good luck on the 5th.



Thank you! can't wait to hear that you got yours


----------



## Valley42 (Nov 25, 2017)

Got my letter for med/psych Dec 6th. 7031 #31x.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 25, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Got my letter for med/psych Dec 6th. 7031 #31x.


 Sweet, best of luck!


----------



## Emt613 (Nov 29, 2017)

I Have not received a call for an Intake yet, should I be worried or is there someone i can call? 7031 List# 24x


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Emt613 said:


> I Have not received a call for an Intake yet, should I be worried or is there someone i can call? 7031 List# 24x


As long as you passed your physical they will call don’t worry


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 29, 2017)

Emt613 said:


> I Have not received a call for an Intake yet, should I be worried or is there someone i can call? 7031 List# 24x


 They do not go in any sort of order. Everyone in the past has stated: Be patient and just wait.


----------



## JosephTent (Dec 1, 2017)

Any news from exam #8009?


----------



## Rory (Dec 1, 2017)

JosephTent said:


> Any news from exam #8009?


You prob won't be called this year with 2 exams full lists ahead of you. Results take 6-9 months.


----------



## JosephTent (Dec 1, 2017)

Rory said:


> You prob won't be called this year with 2 exams full lists ahead of you. Results take 6-9 months.



Probably not maybe early 2018?


----------



## Rory (Dec 1, 2017)

Thes numbers are just ballpark guesses but 7000 has anwhere from 400-500 people prob left on that list. 7031 is still a full list. Academy is usually 150.


----------



## emt117 (Dec 2, 2017)

What should we wear to the medical/psych?


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 2, 2017)

emt117 said:


> What should we wear to the medical/psych?


I read in past posts to dress nice. Doesn’t need to be a suit but your still in a interview/hiring process. And Chiefs walking around everywhere. They are all watching us and how we present ourselves and act.


----------



## Luked52 (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone know of any rumors if the FDNY will hire paramedics, or just promote EMTs? I have heard conflicting things


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 5, 2017)

I just finished my medical/psych today and the psych is a joke lol its a "survey" about 80 questions on the computer and you could complete it when you do the medical survey too.It doesn't seem like a test at all.You could complete it before seeing the doctor as one of your last steps.Other than that it wasn't too bad. We waited more than an hour doing nothing; waiting for people to finish their parts because they want you all to finish together.Overall, Frank stated the next academy is on February 2018 as people have previously stated. No news is good news after two weeks of finishing the medical/psych exams.   Exam#7031 list#14X


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I just finished my medical/psych today and the psych is a joke lol its a "survey" about 80 questions on the computer and you could complete it when you do the medical survey too.It doesn't seem like a test at all.You could complete it before seeing the doctor as one of your last steps.Other than that it wasn't too bad. We waited more than an hour doing nothing; waiting for people to finish their parts because they want you all to finish together.Overall, Frank stated the next academy is on February 2018 as people have previously stated. No news is good news after two weeks of finishing the medical/psych exams.   Exam#7031 list#14X


Nice, now your on the long waiting part lol. I go tomorrow can’t wait to get done. I thought the psych was going to be like hundreds of questions.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 5, 2017)

Haha right lol now the waiting game begins for me, oh the fun! good luck tomorrow, we were all confused because we were wondering when we were going to take the psych because we expected like 400 questions or something but then they told us we had already done it when we did the survey lol I was like really? seems more like a super short questionnaire asking if you're depressed or happy, stressed etc and gave you a few answer choices(example: none at all, a little bit, a lot) took less than 30 minutes to do.


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 5, 2017)

That psych test used to be something like 600 questions. It was very long. I guess that’s why psych and medical were done on different days.

Just be patient. We literally just lost close to 10 percent of our workforce to the fire promotion. They will be churning out classes as quick as possible.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 5, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> That psych test used to be something like 600 questions. It was very long. I guess that’s why psych and medical were done on different days.
> 
> Just be patient. We literally just lost close to 10 percent of our workforce to the fire promotion. They will be churning out classes as quick as possible.



I was expecting that based on people previously stating how long the psych test was. That could be their way of condensing the test, giving them the ability to test people faster when doing it on the same day. I completed it before seeing the doctor and they tell you is a survey.  I am pretty patient I'll wait and hope I dont need anything else. Frank was talking about the fire promotion and the need for more EMT's. Thats exciting!


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 6, 2017)

Took the medical/psych today. Just have to lose 6lbs and get rewieghed  in January. Glad the process is pretty much over. Exam 7031 #31*


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 6, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Took the medical/psych today. Just have to lose 6lbs and get rewieghed  in January. Glad the process is pretty much over. Exam 7031 #31*



That's great news!  6lbs is doable! start working on that today. After that the process will be almost over for sure. I thought I was going to have to lose weight,but surprisingly that wasn't the case.


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> That's great news!  6lbs is doable! start working on that today. After that the process will be almost over for sure. I thought I was going to have to lose weight,but surprisingly that wasn't the case.


Yeah, losing it should be no problem. That’s  good you didn’t have to lose any. I was hoping that was going to happen to me lol, that they would say my weight was ok. Oh well.   We are getting there !!


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 6, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> Yeah, losing it should be no problem. That’s  good you didn’t have to lose any. I was hoping that was going to happen to me lol, that they would say my weight was ok. Oh well.   We are getting there !!



Haha I was quite shocked, but I was hoping they would tell me to lose about 5 lbs haha. We are right at the finish line  im glad theres nothing else to the process but this.


----------



## Cdawg06 (Dec 6, 2017)

You guys lucked out, I took the actual psych test last year and it was 400+ questions


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone from exam #7000


----------



## bigtimecards (Dec 8, 2017)

Im 6 foot, I weigh 222 currently. Im trying to lose some weight to lessen what I have to after medical. Does anyone around the same height know how much I'll have to weigh in at? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 8, 2017)

I say 222 is heavy go down to at least to 190. There's a height chart on google and it tells you what is  a normal weight. When you take the medical you also take the psych exam the same day. Then the fun begins lol. Waiting to get call to start the academy.


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 8, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> Im 6 foot, I weigh 222 currently. Im trying to lose some weight to lessen what I have to after medical. Does anyone around the same height know how much I'll have to weigh in at? Thanks in advance


I’m 6ft and I wieghed in at 232, they said my goal to reweigh(don’t know if that’s right spelling)is 226. So I just need to lose 6lbs to qualify.  They allow 20% over your maximum weight for your height. Or something like that. Your good. But if you want to keep losing even better.


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 8, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> I’m 6ft and I wieghed in at 232, they said my goal to reweigh(don’t know if that’s right spelling)is 226. So I just need to lose 6lbs to qualify.  They allow 20% over your maximum weight for your height. Or something like that. Your good. But if you want to keep losing even better.


Just try to lose as much as possible. In the academy is a lot of running. Ya got this.


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 8, 2017)

Anyone here from #7000?


----------



## Rory (Dec 8, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> Im 6 foot, I weigh 222 currently. Im trying to lose some weight to lessen what I have to after medical. Does anyone around the same height know how much I'll have to weigh in at? Thanks in advance


----------



## Emttttt (Dec 9, 2017)

bigtimecards said:


> Im 6 foot, I weigh 222 currently. Im trying to lose some weight to lessen what I have to after medical. Does anyone around the same height know how much I'll have to weigh in at? Thanks in advance



You should be fine, really depends how much muscle you carry. The doctor will see you, obviously if you are 222 and mostly muscle the doctor not going to tell you to lose any weight.  Vise versa


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 9, 2017)

Emttttt said:


> You should be fine, really depends how much muscle you carry. The doctor will see you, obviously if you are 222 and mostly muscle the doctor not going to tell you to lose any weight.  Vise versa



Not true at all. I’ve known plenty of people who are just walking muscles, in the best shape ever, and were told they had to drop weight because they didn’t match the BMI scale.


----------



## Emttttt (Dec 9, 2017)

Mikef19 said:


> Not true at all. I’ve known plenty of people who are just walking muscles, in the best shape ever, and were told they had to drop weight because they didn’t match the BMI scale.



I'm 5'10 and was about 210 at the time, didn't have any issues. I guess it depends on the doc.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 11, 2017)

I received a notice that stated I have mild abnormality(ies) for my blood work and urinalysis and the lab result report showing where I had the abnormalities. Nothing major, but I was wondering if anyone has ever received this?


----------



## Cdawg06 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I received a notice that stated I have mild abnormality(ies) for my blood work and urinalysis and the lab result report showing where I had the abnormalities. Nothing major, but I was wondering if anyone has ever received this?



They send everyone a copy of those parts of their medical


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 12, 2017)

Cdawg06 said:


> They send everyone a copy of those parts of their medical


 
Thank you, good to know!


----------



## JohnEmt (Dec 12, 2017)

Anyone know the process of obtaining a new probie Id? Lost mine last night somehow and need a new one asap


----------



## Cmushlit (Dec 12, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Anyone know the process of obtaining a new probie Id? Lost mine last night somehow and need a new one asap



You have to report it immediately! Have to file a police report and stuff. Call the academy asap.


----------



## JohnEmt (Dec 12, 2017)

Cmushlit said:


> You have to report it immediately! Have to file a police report and stuff. Call the academy asap.


I found it. It's all good


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 13, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> I found it. It's all good


Nice.  How's the academy? I start soon


----------



## TeeDub (Dec 14, 2017)

Going by the past couple years, I'm guessing the next class is early March?


----------



## emt117 (Dec 14, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Going by the past couple years, I'm guessing the next class is early March?



Next class is February.


----------



## TeeDub (Dec 14, 2017)

emt117 said:


> Next class is February.


The current class graduates feb, right?
I was thinking the instructors will take a lil break before starting a new class right after graduation. 
IIRC they did that the past 2 years for the February/march class


----------



## emt117 (Dec 14, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> The current class graduates feb, right?
> I was thinking the instructors will take a lil break before starting a new class right after graduation.
> IIRC they did that the past 2 years for the February/march class



I believe they graduate in January because it started in October. My investigator and Frank from BHS told me next class is February and the one after that would probably be June.


----------



## TeeDub (Dec 14, 2017)

emt117 said:


> I believe they graduate in January because it started in October. My investigator and Frank from BHS told me next class is February and the one after that would probably be June.


Ok. Thanks


----------



## JohnEmt (Dec 15, 2017)

TeeDub said:


> Ok. Thanks


Current class graduates January 25th and the next one begins in February


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 15, 2017)

JohnEmt said:


> Current class graduates January 25th and the next one begins in February


You're right!


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone from exam #7000?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Did anyone get a call for their medical instead of a letter in the mail?


----------



## Nyems (Dec 15, 2017)

Jesus935 said:


> Anyone from exam #7000?


Yea am from exam7000still waiting


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 15, 2017)

Nyems said:


> Yea am from exam7000still waiting


Me too . Most likely we in Feb.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone here fail the stairmaster part of the PAT? Any word on how long it takes for a retest ?


----------



## graycord (Dec 18, 2017)

Luked52 said:


> Anyone know of any rumors if the FDNY will hire paramedics, or just promote EMTs? I have heard conflicting things



Apparently you have to come in as an EMT now and wait for your upgrade, no exceptions.
If it is your life mission, then you will do what you must.

I guess you can work as a paramedic on your off days somewhere.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Did anyone hear anything about them not doing a class after the February one until October?


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 20, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> Did anyone hear anything about them not doing a class after the February one until October?[/


 I hope they don’t wait that long. That’s a lot of patience


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Dec 20, 2017)

From my understanding they will be doing a cadet class for the summer class, which is a completely different list


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 20, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> From my understanding they will be doing a cadet class for the summer class, which is a completely different list


If that happens, what can we do. As long as I don’t get a DQ letter for any reason, and I have to wait, I don’t mind. It goes by fast.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> If that happens, what can we do. As long as I don’t get a DQ letter for any reason, and I have to wait, I don’t mind. It goes by fast.


What list are you on


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 20, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> What list are you on


7031 #31*.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Valley42 said:


> 7031 #31*.


I’m 7031 323. You did your medical already right?


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 20, 2017)

rebner1156 said:


> I’m 7031 323. You did your medical already right?


Yeah, all done with everything. Just have to go back and get my weight checked again  by the 5th.


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 20, 2017)

Anyone from exam #7000? list #65×


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 21, 2017)

Exam #7031
List #: 3XX

I took the PAT and was given the packet to fill out but I'm still confused as to what is suppose to happen next?
Do i just wait for a call or letter in the mail?


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 21, 2017)

RR1991 said:


> Exam #7031
> List #: 3XX
> 
> I took the PAT and was given the packet to fill out but I'm still confused as to what is suppose to happen next?
> Do i just wait for a call or letter in the mail?


A investigator assigned to you will call you to make a appointment for intake. I think mine called me a little before two weeks after I did the PAT.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 22, 2017)

I appreciate the info. 
I haven't received a call or letter yet. Is it normal to take this long? Should i follow up?


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 22, 2017)

RR1991 said:


> I appreciate the info.
> I haven't received a call or letter yet. Is it normal to take this long? Should i follow up?



Just be patient, someone mentioned in one of the posts from the past that as long as you passed your PAT you will get called. They'll get to you. Make sure to fill out all your paperwork and gather everything that way when your investigator calls you'll be ready. I got a call 3 weeks after I passed my PAT and I scheduled my intake interview a week after because I was ready with everything,but my investigator said I could have scheduled my interview any date as long as its not more than 3 weeks.  

exam#7031 List#1XX


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 22, 2017)

As Dreamybluesky said. As long as you passed your PAT they will call you.


----------



## DrewS95 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey guys recently took my medical a couple weeks ago, I know “no news is good news”, but any idea how long does it take to be like officially through my paper work or a rough estimate?


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 27, 2017)

DrewS95 said:


> Hey guys recently took my medical a couple weeks ago, I know “no news is good news”, but any idea how long does it take to be like officially through my paper work or a rough estimate?


If you did the PAT, intake, medical and psych and passed everything and as long as they are not requesting anything your pretty much done. It’s just the wait.


----------



## NewGuy67 (Dec 27, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how long the PAT usually takes?

I'm scheduled to take it within a few weeks and I wanted to know if it was like a 30mins - an hour thing or an 8 hour thing?

Also besides the 4 tests and some paperwork (hence bring a black pen) is there any thing else I should expect?

Thanks.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 27, 2017)

NewGuy67 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the PAT usually takes?
> 
> I'm scheduled to take it within a few weeks and I wanted to know if it was like a 30mins - an hour thing or an 8 hour thing?
> 
> ...



If i remember correctly...
You are given a overview of the hiring process / Take the Urine test  / PAT
I felt like the whole process took almost 2 hours


----------



## Jesus935 (Dec 28, 2017)

RR1991 said:


> If i remember correctly...
> You are given a overview of the hiring process / Take the Urine test  / PAT
> I felt like the whole process took almost 2 hours


It's like 2 hours. Yup you're right.


----------



## TeeDub (Dec 28, 2017)

NewGuy67 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the PAT usually takes?
> 
> I'm scheduled to take it within a few weeks and I wanted to know if it was like a 30mins - an hour thing or an 8 hour thing?
> 
> ...


If you want to be one of the first out get there about an hour early. 
When I did mine back in June I was there about 45 minutes before the start (think start was 8am) and was out by noon. 
If you don't get there early expect to stay there till after 2pm


----------



## Valley42 (Dec 28, 2017)

NewGuy67 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the PAT usually takes?
> 
> I'm scheduled to take it within a few weeks and I wanted to know if it was like a 30mins - an hour thing or an 8 hour thing?
> 
> ...


When I went it started at 8am I got out at around 11-11:30am. Drink lots of water before you go for drug test. You can drink water there but only two cups. And you couldn’t start the PAT until you pee. They go over how you do all the stations before you start. And the sooner you do the drug test, then you can go get a number for the PAT with a folder. And they call in number order. 2 to 4 I think at a time. So if you want to be out quick be #1.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

NewGuy67 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the PAT usually takes?
> 
> I'm scheduled to take it within a few weeks and I wanted to know if it was like a 30mins - an hour thing or an 8 hour thing?
> 
> ...



I remember them telling me that it wasn't a good thing that i drank coffee right before i got there. I forgot the reason why.


----------



## Mikef19 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’ll never stop harping on this point: be early for everything. 1) it shows them how serious you are about this job 2)you get done with a lot of things first.

It’s a very good habit to get into for any career you have. It’s called being an adult.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 31, 2017)

Random question
Anyone have an idea of how much overtime they offer to people fresh out of the academy


----------



## daMedic (Jan 1, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> Random question
> Anyone have an idea of how much overtime they offer to people fresh out of the academy


At least 2 OT tour a week where ever in the city there is a vacancy


----------



## Sp3k3 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just for reference. I’m on exam #7000 list number 5XX and still haven’t gotten called.


----------



## Valley42 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sp3k3 said:


> Just for reference. I’m on exam #7000 list number 5XX and still haven’t gotten called.


Called to start the hiring process? Or called for the academy?


----------



## RR1991 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sp3k3 said:


> Just for reference. I’m on exam #7000 list number 5XX and still haven’t gotten called.



Question.. Are you talking about the intake call yet?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 3, 2018)

Im almost positive he's talking about getting called for academy. Because I'm exam 7000, list 48x and I finished the entire process and I'm justing waiting for the call for the academy


----------



## RR1991 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Im almost positive he's talking about getting called for academy. Because I'm exam 7000, list 48x and I finished the entire process and I'm justing waiting for the call for the academy


What happens during the background intake interview?


----------



## Sp3k3 (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m talking about the academy. The background intake interview is just meeting your investigator and going over your background packet.


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sp3k3 said:


> Just for reference. I’m on exam #7000 list number 5XX and still haven’t gotten called.


I'm also 7000 6XX . Hopefully this month to pick up our uniform. Next class is on February. I heard they call 2 weeks before the academy start.


----------



## NewGuy67 (Jan 6, 2018)

EMT Trainee List Confusion

So I've been talking to a bunch of different people at FDNY EMS investigators etc. I applied to the FDNY EMT Trainee position before I had my EMT certification now however I do have it.

Some people are saying its ok because I didn't have it at the time of applying, but others are saying otherwise. I'm not sure what to do... I'd love to be in the class going in this July, but... the last thing I want is to be disqualified for "fraud".

Anyone got any answers on this? I also applied to FDNY EMT this past September but that one is gonna take a good while.


----------



## emt117 (Jan 6, 2018)

Does anyone have an estimated start date for the February academy?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 6, 2018)

NewGuy67 said:


> EMT Trainee List Confusion
> 
> So I've been talking to a bunch of different people at FDNY EMS investigators etc. I applied to the FDNY EMT Trainee position before I had my EMT certification now however I do have it.
> 
> ...


Do you have an investigator


----------



## NewGuy67 (Jan 6, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Do you have an investigator



Not officially, but I was told to call a number after 10am on Tuesday. I figured that’s when I’ll get assigned an investigator... or at the very least get a confirmed answer


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 6, 2018)

NewGuy67 said:


> Not officially, but I was told to call a number after 10am on Tuesday. I figured that’s when I’ll get assigned an investigator... or at the very least get a confirmed answer


Are you on 8001?


----------



## Gohan (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey guys I received a list number for exam 7014 EMT trainee list number 8 hundreds does anyone know when will they contact me or us for the medical physical and psychological exams? I’m assuming that’s the next step


----------



## captainen (Jan 7, 2018)

Gohan said:


> Hey guys I received a list number for exam 7014 EMT trainee list number 8 hundreds does anyone know when will they contact me or us for the medical physical and psychological exams? I’m assuming that’s the next step


Should be soon. I’m list number 1xx and I did my Physical Agilty Test already...


----------



## Gohan (Jan 8, 2018)

Physical agility and medical?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anyone have an estimated start date for the February academy?


----------



## captainen (Jan 9, 2018)

Did my PAT on Saturday. I called today and they said I passed and to start gathering my documents. They said next step is the background investigation, and that I should be getting a letter or email (forgot which) in the next few days...


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone know when this current class in the academy graduates?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 9, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Anyone know when this current class in the academy graduates?


January 25th


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone get any calls yet for exam 7000?!!?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 11, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Anyone get any calls yet for exam 7000?!!?


Not yet. Still waiting. Hopefully this month. I heard they call 2 weeks before the academy to give a two weeks notice to our job.


----------



## Rory (Jan 11, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> Does anyone have an estimated start date for the February academy?


Feb 4th I believe


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 11, 2018)

Rory said:


> Feb 4th I believe


I'll be surprised if it starts that soon after this class graduates. Plus, that's a Sunday


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 12, 2018)

Rory said:


> Feb 4th I believe


February 5th Is on a Monday.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 14, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> Does anyone have an estimated start date for the February academy?


My investigator said February 12, is the start date.


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh okay thank you.


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> My investigator said February 12, is the start date.



When do you think they will start making calls like 2 weeks before?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 15, 2018)

Around next week they should start making calls.


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm from 7000, 6xx. Anyone in the 6xx?


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m on exam 7000, list number in 7xx anyone think I have a good shot at being in the upcoming academy??


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Paul Saladis said:


> I’m on exam 7000, list number in 7xx anyone think I have a good shot at being in the upcoming academy??


If you finished your process I’m pretty sure you will be in it


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 17, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> If you finished your process I’m pretty sure you will be in it





rebner1156 said:


> If you finished your process I’m pretty sure you will be in it


im hoping, I finished my process a couple months ago


----------



## Mike88800 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just got the call, orientation is on Feb 5th


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 17, 2018)

Mike88800 said:


> Just got the call, orientation is on Feb 5th


Congrats dude! What was your list number?


----------



## Mike88800 (Jan 17, 2018)

PTS1923 said:


> Congrats dude! What was your list number?



Thanks! I was 1xx on 7000, but I had to decline October


----------



## Valley42 (Jan 17, 2018)

My manager told me today that they contacted HR dept at my job.  I know I still have a while 7031 3**. But little by little getting there.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 17, 2018)

Mike88800 said:


> Thanks! I was 1xx on 7000, but I had to decline October


Congrats. Did they say what day the academy starts


----------



## Mike88800 (Jan 17, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> Congrats. Did they say what day the academy starts


Academy starts the 6th


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone know how many candidates they are taking in for this February’s academy?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> My manager told me today that they contacted HR dept at my job.  I know I still have a while 7031 3**. But little by little getting there.


I’m 7031 and 3xx as well, hopefully October class for us, there is no summer class


----------



## emt117 (Jan 17, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I’m 7031 and 3xx as well, hopefully October class for us, there is no summer class



Is this true? I’ve heard this as a rumor.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 17, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Is this true? I’ve heard this as a rumor.


My investigator said i would either be in the February or the October class so basically meaning no summer. The non- emt class is going in the summer


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 17, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> My investigator said i would either be in the February or the October class so basically meaning no summer. The non- emt class is going in the summer


Curious, what is your exam and list number? I’m just trying to see if this is what the investigators are saying cause I was told I should be in this February class.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 17, 2018)

Mike88800 said:


> Academy starts the 6th


My investigator said the 12th


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 17, 2018)

PTS1923 said:


> I’m on exam 7000, list number in 7xx anyone think I have a good shot at being in the upcoming academy??


Yes


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 17, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Curious, what is your exam and list number? I’m just trying to see if this is what the investigators are saying cause I was told I should be in this February class.


I would think that you should have a good chance of making the feb class if you're exam 7000


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 17, 2018)

I hope i get call this week.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 17, 2018)

Very random question....
But those that did 3-11pm class during the academy, what time was your lunch break?
Also, is it true you get paid more in night classes than day classes?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 17, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> I would think that you should have a good chance of making the feb class if you're exam 7000


My exam # is 7000, but my list number is 9xx


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm 7000, list number 65x. You guys think I'll be in for February?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 17, 2018)

Mike88800 said:


> Just got the call, orientation is on Feb 5th


When do you pick up your uniform?


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone have any idea how many candidates they’re taking for the feb academy?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 17, 2018)

PTS1923 said:


> Anyone have any idea how many candidates they’re taking for the feb academy?


I don't know bro. Hopefully we get in.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 17, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> I don't know bro. Hopefully we get in.


It's all just a waiting game now. 
So far 1 person got the call


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 17, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> It's all just a waiting game now.
> So far 1 person got the call


Yup. You're right.  65x


----------



## emtbluefloor (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone else heard anything about there not being a summer academy for current EMT's?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 17, 2018)

emtbluefloor said:


> Has anyone else heard anything about there not being a summer academy for current EMT's?


Idk


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> Idk


My investigator told next class after feb is October


----------



## Mike88800 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> When do you pick up your uniform?


Picking up uniforms and processing is the week of Jan 29th


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mike88800 said:


> Picking up uniforms and processing is the week of Jan 29th


Very nice bro. Hopefully I get call trmw


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 18, 2018)

emtbluefloor said:


> Has anyone else heard anything about there not being a summer academy for current EMT's?


I believe the non- emt class is the summer class


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just got the call. Exam #7000 List # 57X


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just got the call. Exam 7000, list number 48*


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 18, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Just got the call. Exam 7000, list number 48*


Congrats. 
Is first day 2/6 or the week after?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Staring at my phone like a creep...ugh...


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Staring at my phone like a creep...ugh...


What was your list number?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 18, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> Congrats.
> Is first day 2/6 or the week after?


Thank you! And first day of academy starts 2/6


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

PTS1923 said:


> What was your list number?


High, but it doesn’t look like it’s in order. 9xx


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> High, but it doesn’t look like it’s in order. 9xx


I’m in mid 700’s hopefully they get to us I’m impatient


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

PTS1923 said:


> I’m in mid 700’s hopefully they get to us I’m impatient


That’s a fact...


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm staring at my phone. Waiting for the call lol.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> High, but it doesn’t look like it’s in order. 9xx


I'm pretty sure it's in order


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 18, 2018)

I think they will use all of list 7000 in this class well all of the people who are qualified and finished with their process and want the job


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 18, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I think they will use all of list 7000 in this class well all of the people who are qualified and finished with their process and want the job


Do you know how many candidates they’re taking or ? If you’re right that would be beautiful.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 18, 2018)

I’d assume there would be 150 candidates again, 75 in am and 75 in pm


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 18, 2018)

The class graduating now had people from the previous list and got up to number #500 on list 7000 so I’m assuming a lot of people aren’t qualified or arent taking the job


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 18, 2018)

anyone no if they are done calling for the febuary academy?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> anyone no if they are done calling for the febuary academy?


Doubt it


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> anyone no if they are done calling for the febuary academy?


What’s your list #


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> What’s your list #


#720


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> #720


Your ahead of me, I believe they will get to you.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Your ahead of me, I believe they will get to you.


I’m #970, the last of the Mohegans


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe tmrw


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe tmrw we get call


----------



## Emttttt (Jan 18, 2018)

They can call people the day before orientation, happened to me. Doubt they going to have a smaller class than the last, we just lost a about 300 to suppression.


----------



## Sp3k3 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got the call yesterday. Exam #7000 list #55x


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got the call today. Exam 7000 list #6XX


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> Got the call today. Exam 7000 list #6XX


Are you low 6xx or high 6xx?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 19, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Are you low 6xx or high 6xx?


Just trying to see if I have a chance.


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 19, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Are you low 6xx or high 6xx?


Low 6xx


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got the call. 7000 #72x


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 19, 2018)

my list number is 720 still never received a call......


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 19, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> my list number is 720 still never received a call......


If you've completed your process and don't get a call by Monday I would call Tuesday morning to make sure everything is good with your status


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 19, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> If you've completed your process and don't get a call by Monday I would call Tuesday morning to make sure everything is good with your status


Yea I guess i was just told my file is under review


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got my call today list number 76x! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Rockylocky (Jan 20, 2018)

Got called today!!. List 7000 83x. Chose pm class


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rockylocky said:


> Got called today!!. List 7000 83x. Chose pm class


I didn’t know they call on Saturday’s, good to know!!


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone know what it means when your file was submitted for review ? list #720


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

Not sure


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 20, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Anyone know what it means when your file was submitted for review ? list #720


 something is wrong with your file did you get any moving violation tickets or have any open cases since the last time you saw your investigator


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 20, 2018)

nope i just had to send her a letter a few weeks ago and I followed up with her and she said everything was good and sent in


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

Accident?


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

Idk


----------



## emt117 (Jan 20, 2018)

Has anyone heard if they hit 150 and won’t be calling anymore for this class or are they close to it?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 20, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Has anyone heard if they hit 150 and won’t be calling anymore for this class or are they close to it?


What list # are you


----------



## emt117 (Jan 20, 2018)

7031, low 20s


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

emt117 said:


> 7031, low 20s


Well I’m #7000 list # 97x


----------



## emt117 (Jan 20, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Well I’m #7000 list # 97x



Yep, seems like they are getting down quick as per a post above with a guy in the 800s who got called. I’m just wondering if they are close to the 150 at this point.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

Idk I hope not


----------



## PTS1923 (Jan 20, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> nope i just had to send her a letter a few weeks ago and I followed up with her and she said everything was good and sent in


I would contact her if you havent already


----------



## DrewS95 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey I’m curious and I’m sure everyone with me on list #7031 is, does anyone know how many people are on list #7000 or a rough estimate? I know @Dillion said they’re number 97* so I’m curious


----------



## emt117 (Jan 20, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> Hey I’m curious and I’m sure everyone with me on list #7031 is, does anyone know how many people are on list #7000 or a rough estimate? I know @Dillion said they’re number 97* so I’m curious



992


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> Hey I’m curious and I’m sure everyone with me on list #7031 is, does anyone know how many people are on list #7000 or a rough estimate? I know @Dillion said they’re number 97* so I’m curious


No clue, seems like I have the highest number on here so far.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 20, 2018)

emt117 said:


> 992


How do you know or get that info, curious....


----------



## Rockylocky (Jan 21, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> How do you know or get that info, curious....




When you call dcas it tells you tne total number of candidates and a couple other things. I forgot what exactly


----------



## emt117 (Jan 21, 2018)

What happens if you miss their call?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 21, 2018)

Idk, I’m being a phone stalker until the 6th


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 21, 2018)

If you miss their call they will leave you a message to call back as soon as you can.


----------



## emt117 (Jan 21, 2018)

I heard they want to put 180 in for the February class class due to losing so many to fire. I would assume that means 90 in am 90 in pm. This came from someone in the class that’s graduating this week


----------



## Rory (Jan 21, 2018)

People getting called. Be prepared for physical training, running pushups planks sit-ups etc. if you haven’t started prepping yet it’s to late to start


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 21, 2018)

See ya the 5th. We got this guys!


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 22, 2018)

Rory said:


> People getting called. Be prepared for physical training, running pushups planks sit-ups etc. if you haven’t started prepping yet it’s to late to start


What was it like? 
I heard for fire you had to run 1.5 Miles in 12 minutes, 30 push ups in a minute, 3 sit ups in a minute l


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 22, 2018)

Question: Do they only call in the AM?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Question: Do they only call in the AM?


No


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 22, 2018)

i called dcas and i was told i am now on a outstanding certification anyone know whats that means? List #720 exam 7000


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 22, 2018)

I believe outstanding certification means your file is still under review, and when it says you’re not, it got sent through and you’re ready to be called


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 22, 2018)

This was posted in the past 

*EVERYONE READ !!!!!

POSTED THIS QUITE A FEW PAGES AGO SO PASS IT ALONG.

"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached. 

"Outstanding Certification means: Yourcredentials and qualifications are under review to deem you eligible for hiring.

GOOD LUCK*


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> This was posted in the past
> 
> *EVERYONE READ !!!!!
> 
> ...


You think i would still be able to make this class even if its under review?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

Has anybody received a call since Saturday?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 23, 2018)

I heard this class only taking exam 7000 for Feb


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

Still no call for me...


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Have you called dcas and see how your file stands?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Have you called dcas and see how your file stands?


My investigator said he doesn’t have my folder, but they didn’t get to my number yet and there’s still room for February class.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Have you called dcas and see how your file stands?


DCAS automated message says outstanding certification


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

DCAS automated thing is not so accurate though, last time it was updated was Sunday. Not sure how often they update it.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 23, 2018)

If it says outstanding then that’s great, and that gets up dated every week


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> If it says outstanding then that’s great, and that gets up dated every week


Why is that great?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow I’m sorry, got that mixed up. Not on an outstanding means you’re ready to be called, outstanding still means you’re gettinf reviewed


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 23, 2018)

I thought so....lol


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I thought so....lol


I hear ya im in the same boat i honestly think there just holding our number for the next class


----------



## emt117 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> My investigator said he doesn’t have my folder, but they didn’t get to my number yet and there’s still room for February class.



Did your investigator say how much room?


----------



## A123 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> DCAS automated message says outstanding certification


Hey I good news I called DCAS yesterday and my status was outstanding Cert .. I got a call today for the February class my number is 92x... outstanding cert is not a negative thing. It means your paperwork was sent to the employer. (Our case FDNY)


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Read back and see what outstanding cert means


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dcas is not updated every day. It’s updated every week. You probably came off outstanding cert in the middle of the week, and dcas was not updated yet. Cause if you’re still on outstanding cert you can’t get called


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Congrats on getting called though l!!


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 23, 2018)

i just dont understand why im still on review...last i heard my paperwork was perfect


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> I heard this class only taking exam 7000 for Feb


How did you hear that


----------



## Patel92 (Jan 23, 2018)

Enjoy the journey. It feels like a long one but just take it day by day. If you follow commands and directions, you will be fine. All about uniformity and discipline. Keep your heads up and never give up.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 24, 2018)

No


----------



## Nyems (Jan 24, 2018)

Got the call exam #7000 list numer # 19x. In my personal experience be honest with your investigator. Dont worry so much about the not and on oustanding status. Good luck to those who still waiting. If you love being an emt the wait is worth it.


----------



## Nyems (Jan 24, 2018)

For those that went through the process. What should we expect in the days we have to go to metro tech before the academy starts?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nyems said:


> Got the call exam #7000 list numer # 19x. In my personal experience be honest with your investigator. Dont worry so much about the not and on oustanding status. Good luck to those who still waiting. If you love being an emt the wait is worth it.


When did you get the call?


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 24, 2018)

Question: if you get disqualified, how do you know or find out?


----------



## emt117 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nyems said:


> Got the call exam #7000 list numer # 19x. In my personal experience be honest with your investigator. Dont worry so much about the not and on oustanding status. Good luck to those who still waiting. If you love being an emt the wait is worth it.



I assume you deferred the last class?


----------



## scu1993 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nyems said:


> For those that went through the process. What should we expect in the days we have to go to metro tech before the academy starts?


Paper work day at metro tech you just fill out a bunch of forms and take your id pictures and department photos. Quartermaster day at the fort is when the fun begins and you meet your DI's. Just listen to everything they tell you and don't drop anything.


----------



## scu1993 (Jan 24, 2018)

emtbluefloor said:


> Has anyone else heard anything about there not being a summer academy for current EMT's?


They have a class of Cadets going in after February. It's a civil service exam where they will take there EMT original through fdny and then go through the academy.


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 25, 2018)

When will the next promo to fire be... I’m 25 now I’m kinda nervous I think I’m gonna be cutting it close to aging out


----------



## emt117 (Jan 25, 2018)

Should be around December 2020 or near there. Last one was December 2016.


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 25, 2018)

Think it was October it came out but basically the same thing lol. I mean I should be good then by like 6 months. Is there any chance they give one sooner than that?


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 25, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Should be around December 2020 or near there. Last one was December 2016.



Like within the next year or two?


----------



## emt117 (Jan 25, 2018)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201707501000.pdf

Filing was August, test in December. I doubt it, seems like they are going to keep doing it every 4 years. You should still be ok. 2 years you will be 27.


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 25, 2018)

emt117 said:


> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/201707501000.pdf
> 
> Filing was August, test in December. I doubt it, seems like they are going to keep doing it every 4 years. You should still be ok. 2 years you will be 27.



Oh true I was going by the filing cause as long as you file before you turn 29 you’re good. And hopefully I’m turning 26 in July.


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 25, 2018)

So if the filing comes out Aug 2020 then I should be fine then


----------



## emt117 (Jan 25, 2018)

Emscan321 said:


> So if the filing comes out Aug 2020 then I should be fine then



Right. The months may be a bit different. But I think you will be ok. August is towards the end of the year so I wouldn’t think filing would be any later than that on the next one.


----------



## Emscan321 (Jan 25, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Right. The months may be a bit different. But I think you will be ok. August is towards the end of the year so I wouldn’t think filing would be any later than that on the next one.



Sounds good thx brotha


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 25, 2018)

Few more days #7000 I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## Valley42 (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations to those who got called and are going in . All the best. Can’t wait until October.


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 25, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> Congratulations to those who got called and are going in . All the best. Can’t wait until October.


Thanks!


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 26, 2018)

Patel92 said:


> Enjoy the journey. It feels like a long one but just take it day by day. If you follow commands and directions, you will be fine. All about uniformity and discipline. Keep your heads up and never give up.


Thanks. 
What was the PT like?
I heard for fire you had to run 1.5 Miles in 12 minutes, 30 push ups in a minute, 3 sit ups in a minute


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just a little word of advice for those starting, and those who will be in future classes. Take this from someone who has no issue with people bettering themselves and taking the fire promotional. But there are people who are very against it. With that said, when you start doing your rotations and when you hit the street, make it a point not to harp on those goals. And especially don’t say something like “I’m only here to transfer to fire”. Remember, you gotta do at least 2 years on the street before you transfer over. They can be an unpleasant 2 years if you piss off partners.


----------



## Trainee7014 (Jan 27, 2018)

Does anyone know what’s going on with the trainee process? I received a call from their recruitment department (‭(718) 559-1100‬) the first week of Jan letting me know that the scores are out. Also, to expect to receive an invite to the PAT through the mail...The same number called twice this week which I missed. Are they calling me mistakingly? I called ‭(718) 999-3369‬ already and they’re not helping much.


----------



## Silver67 (Jan 27, 2018)

emt117 said:


> I assume you deferred the last class?


I am a EMS candidate from exam #7000, list number #10x. I finished my process and paperwork back in August and was preparing for October's academy. I didn't get in. I was skipped. I received a letter in the mail mid November saying "You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above-named agency (FDNY). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."
I've been calling my investigator and the FDNY main number and no one wants to tell me what this letter means. They keep telling me the only person who can tell me is Peggy. But she is never available any day of the week......can anybody tell me what this letter means?


----------



## Silver67 (Jan 28, 2018)

Silver67 said:


> I am a EMS candidate from exam #7000, list number #10x. I finished my process and paperwork back in August and was preparing for October's academy. I didn't get in. I was skipped. I received a letter in the mail mid November saying "You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above-named agency (FDNY). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."
> I've been calling my investigator and the FDNY main number and no one wants to tell me what this letter means. They keep telling me the only person who can tell me is Peggy. But she is never available any day of the week......can anybody tell me what this letter means?


----------



## Silver67 (Jan 28, 2018)

Silver67 said:


> I am a EMS candidate from exam #7000, list number #10x. I finished my process and paperwork back in August and was preparing for October's academy. I didn't get in. I was skipped. I received a letter in the mail mid November saying "You were considered and not selected for appointment or promotion to three separate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above-named agency (FDNY). Therefore, you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency's request."
> I've been calling my investigator and the FDNY main number and no one wants to tell me what this letter means. They keep telling me the only person who can tell me is Peggy. But she is never available any day of the week......can anybody tell me what this letter means?


Nope, I didn't deferred the academy. I never was called for one. I just want does my letter mean disqualified or not.


----------



## centrals (Jan 29, 2018)

Silver67 said:


> Nope, I didn't deferred the academy. I never was called for one. I just want does my letter mean disqualified or not.




I got the same letter. It's their way of DQing you using the 1-in-3 rule. You really have no recourse but to apply and try again. 
My DQ was background related. 
I applied a year later and was hired for the first class off that list.


----------



## Silver67 (Jan 29, 2018)

centrals said:


> I got the same letter. It's their way of DQing you using the 1-in-3 rule. You really have no recourse but to apply and try again.
> My DQ was background related.
> I applied a year later and was hired for the first class off that list.


What's the 1 in 3 rule?


----------



## emt117 (Jan 29, 2018)

Who do we get called by when being asked for academy? Is it our investigator?


----------



## Silver67 (Jan 29, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Who do we get called by when being asked for academy? Is it our investigator?


Any investigator will call you. My boy got called by my investigator when he got in.


----------



## emt117 (Jan 29, 2018)

Does anyone know around what the last list number that was called?


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 30, 2018)

Did anyone received an email from exam #7000?????


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 30, 2018)

What did it say?


----------



## Silver67 (Jan 30, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Does anyone know around what the last list number that was called?


I did


----------



## emt117 (Jan 30, 2018)

I am 2x on list #7031 just got the call I deferred for the next class. Investigator said it will be fall and confirmed the summer class will be the cadet trainee’s


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Jan 30, 2018)

emt117 said:


> I am 2x on list #7031 just got the call I deferred for the next class. Investigator said it will be fall and confirmed the summer class will be the cadet trainee’s



Do you know how many spots are left?


----------



## emt117 (Jan 30, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Do you know how many spots are left?



No I don’t but I don’t think there are many left because the academy starts on the 5th


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Jan 30, 2018)

emt117 said:


> No I don’t but I don’t think there are many left because the academy starts on the 5th



That makes sense, they are probably not going to go too far into Exam#7031.


----------



## emt117 (Jan 30, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> That makes sense, they are probably not going to go too far into Exam#7031.



Yea I wouldn’t think so. At least those on 7031 know we will be in the fall class


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Jan 30, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Yea I wouldn’t think so. At least those on 7031 know we will be in the fall class



Yes, and it gives us time to prepare for the PT.


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jan 30, 2018)

What do you guys suggest to wear to get your uniforms, I heard mixed opinions.


----------



## Jesus935 (Jan 30, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> What do you guys suggest to wear to get your uniforms, I heard mixed opinions.


Sweat pants and running sneakers. They're going to make us run building to building.


----------



## Mikef19 (Jan 31, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> Sweat pants and running sneakers. They're going to make us run building to building.



This. You’re also gonna be trying on a bunch of stuff. You’ll meet the drill instructors and they will tell you what to do. It’s pretty imperative you listen to everything they say, and step lively.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 31, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Question: if you get disqualified, how do you know or find out?



You are sent a letter telling you that U have been DQ'd.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 31, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> You are sent a letter telling you that U have been DQ'd.


Oh ok


----------



## Dillion83 (Jan 31, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Oh ok


I didn’t receive a letter, but no call either.


----------



## TeeDub (Jan 31, 2018)

For those that were recently in the academy, what should we expect with the PT? Like how many miles, push ups, etc did they have you doing?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Feb 1, 2018)

Has anyone ever failed the stairmaster part of the PAT and have any info on the retest? 4 months and still waiting for a retest day


----------



## scu1993 (Feb 1, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> For those that were recently in the academy, what should we expect with the PT? Like how many miles, push ups, etc did they have you doing?


PT is basic calisthenics, push-ups sit ups flutter kicks etc. Sometimes you’ll just be doing suicides across the field other days you’ll go on runs that can be anywhere between 2-4 miles long. W.e you do just don’t give up. If you get Code 10 you might have to go up to BHS and get cleared to work so just don’t give up.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 1, 2018)

scu1993 said:


> PT is basic calisthenics, push-ups sit ups flutter kicks etc. Sometimes you’ll just be doing suicides across the field other days you’ll go on runs that can be anywhere between 2-4 miles long. W.e you do just don’t give up. If you get Code 10 you might have to go up to BHS and get cleared to work so just don’t give up.


Thanks for the reply!
With the running, are they timed or do they just want you to complete it and not give up? Cause I'm sure everyone can't run 10 minute miiles


----------



## scu1993 (Feb 1, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> With the running, are they timed or do they just want you to complete it and not give up? Cause I'm sure everyone can't run 10 minute miiles


You will be timed for 1 1/2 miles at the beginning and end of the academy to see if you’ve improved. During PT with the squads everyone runs together with the slow people in front. But if your up front all the attention is on you all the time. Utilize extra pt when it’s offered.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 1, 2018)

scu1993 said:


> You will be timed for 1 1/2 miles at the beginning and end of the academy to see if you’ve improved. During PT with the squads everyone runs together with the slow people in front. But if your up front all the attention is on you all the time. Utilize extra pt when it’s offered.


Thanks for the solid info!

I forgot to ask this during uniform pick up, but does anyone know if we're allowed to keep water with us in our bags or during the academy (especially PT)? Like a gallon water jug


----------



## scu1993 (Feb 1, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> Thanks for the solid info!
> 
> I forgot to ask this during uniform pick up, but does anyone know if we're allowed to keep water with us in our bags or during the academy (especially PT)? Like a gallon water jug


During pt they provide water and Gatorade and during class your allowed to bring food and drinks and they also provide water for you during class.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 2, 2018)

Disregard this post


----------



## Jesus935 (Feb 2, 2018)

Uniform pick later on today.


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 3, 2018)

Jesus935 said:


> Uniform pick later on today.


How was it?


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 3, 2018)

Does anyone know what the “one in three rule” is for DQing? What it means?


----------



## Jordan Tymony (Feb 3, 2018)

So I literally just signed up and I’m really confused on how to use this so I apologize in advance. But quick question if anyone could help me out. 

I’m a Kansas certified EMT and I have my NREMT as well. I know New York State doesn’t recognize national registry so I’m trying to sign up for NYS reciprocity so I can get certified in New York. Only issue is that it’s been over 18 months since I’ve taken the EMT written and practical exams. With that said, my question for you all is will I have to retest for the written and practical exams in NYS since I’m over the 18 months? And if I do, is there a mandatory refresher course or something? I’m a full time firefighter in Kansas so if there is a refresher course I’m concerned on how long it’ll be and what study material I can use for it. Basically I’m trying my hardest to get on FDNY EMS but it’s getting really complicated because I lack some required/preferred things for FDNY and NYS. Let know what you guys know I’d really appreciate it!


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jordan Tymony said:


> So I literally just signed up and I’m really confused on how to use this so I apologize in advance. But quick question if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I’m a Kansas certified EMT and I have my NREMT as well. I know New York State doesn’t recognize national registry so I’m trying to sign up for NYS reciprocity so I can get certified in New York. Only issue is that it’s been over 18 months since I’ve taken the EMT written and practical exams. With that said, my question for you all is will I have to retest for the written and practical exams in NYS since I’m over the 18 months? And if I do, is there a mandatory refresher course or something? I’m a full time firefighter in Kansas so if there is a refresher course I’m concerned on how long it’ll be and what study material I can use for it. Basically I’m trying my hardest to get on FDNY EMS but it’s getting really complicated because I lack some required/preferred things for FDNY and NYS. Let know what you guys know I’d really appreciate it!


I think the best thing for you to do is contact the NYS Department of Health Bureau of EMS.  Go to the web page and call or email them. They can best explain what you would need to do.


----------



## Donny41 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone going into hq tomorrow that has a picture of the manikin from the quartermaster? Or can tell me what the uniform dress cover is? Is that the longer if the two dress coats we got with the hangers and plastic wrap?


----------



## Donny41 (Feb 4, 2018)

Disregard the last message, figured it out. One other question though, who does the money order get made out to?


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 5, 2018)

Jordan Tymony said:


> So I literally just signed up and I’m really confused on how to use this so I apologize in advance. But quick question if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I’m a Kansas certified EMT and I have my NREMT as well. I know New York State doesn’t recognize national registry so I’m trying to sign up for NYS reciprocity so I can get certified in New York. Only issue is that it’s been over 18 months since I’ve taken the EMT written and practical exams. With that said, my question for you all is will I have to retest for the written and practical exams in NYS since I’m over the 18 months? And if I do, is there a mandatory refresher course or something? I’m a full time firefighter in Kansas so if there is a refresher course I’m concerned on how long it’ll be and what study material I can use for it. Basically I’m trying my hardest to get on FDNY EMS but it’s getting really complicated because I lack some required/preferred things for FDNY and NYS. Let know what you guys know I’d really appreciate it!



New York is attempting to transition to nremt, but I’m not sure how reciprocity works. Contact New York State ems for more info. Also, you need to live in a certain vicinity of nyc to work for FDNY.


----------



## Jordan Tymony (Feb 5, 2018)

yeah I plan on emailing them today about reciprocity and I’ve been saving money to move up there already in case I make the ems list. Only thing holding me back from making the making the ems list is my emt card is Kansas not NYS


----------



## adnarim210 (Feb 5, 2018)

Trainee7014 said:


> Does anyone know what’s going on with the trainee process? I received a call from their recruitment department (‭(718) 559-1100‬) the first week of Jan letting me know that the scores are out. Also, to expect to receive an invite to the PAT through the mail...The same number called twice this week which I missed. Are they calling me mistakingly? I called ‭(718) 999-3369‬ already and they’re not helping much.




Hey! I got a letter in the mail to go in at 2pm on Feb 11 for the PAT for exam 7014! Did you get one as well ?


----------



## Trainee7014 (Feb 6, 2018)

adnarim210 said:


> Hey! I got a letter in the mail to go in at 2pm on Feb 11 for the PAT for exam 7014! Did you get one as well ?


 Haven’t gotten anything not even a call from that number lately... are you by any chance after 400?


----------



## adnarim210 (Feb 6, 2018)

Trainee7014 said:


> Haven’t gotten anything not even a call from that number lately... are you by any chance after 400?


Yes I am, I was in the 800s. What number are you ?


----------



## Trainee7014 (Feb 7, 2018)

Low 400s.. I’ll have to call and see what’s going on. My post office sucks, I had signed up for the state police exam. In the end, I never received my letter with the test date. I just pasted the age cut off age too


----------



## adnarim210 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trainee7014 said:


> Low 400s.. I’ll have to call and see what’s going on. My post office sucks, I had signed up for the state police exam. In the end, I never received my letter with the test date. I just pasted the age cut off age too



Omg You should definitely call and see what’s going on. It is possible the post office screwed up. My post office tends to suck too and delivered my letter a week late. Definitely follow up


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 10, 2018)

Those who started the academy. How’s it going?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Feb 15, 2018)

Has anyone ever failed the stairmaster part of the PAT and have any info on how retesting is done?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 15, 2018)

To all asking questions that have been asked before and answered, do yourself a favor and just go back on this thread and you will have a million answers to EVERY SINGLE question you are asking.


----------



## Rory (Feb 15, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> To all asking questions that have been asked before and answered, do yourself a favor and just go back on this thread and you will have a million answers to EVERY SINGLE question you are asking.


Not even worth saying it bro it’s not the same it used to be


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rory said:


> Not even worth saying it bro it’s not the same it used to be


?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 15, 2018)

Rory said:


> Not even worth saying it bro it’s not the same it used to be



That's why I have AWOL on here, tried helping the probies and future probies, But when U deal with one smart a$$ I have no time for that.  U just graduated this last class correct ?
Congrats. listen and follow instructions from your mentors and before you know it, off internship.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 15, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Has anyone ever failed the stairmaster part of the PAT and have any info on how retesting is done?




If you fail you just have to get a shot at it again don't remember how long so again read back on this thread. you will find good intel, I have posted great things to do while on the stair climber, hoodie keep your hands in your hoodie pocket or grab the weights, Breath thru your nose and out your mouth, (Keeps the cotton mouth away) sing a song in your head time will go bye quicker.


----------



## Rory (Feb 15, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> That's why I have AWOL on here, tried helping the probies and future probies, But when U deal with one smart a$$ I have no time for that.  U just graduated this last class correct ?
> Congrats. listen and follow instructions from your mentors and before you know it, off internship.


Yea man. I see you trying it was appreciated it wouldn’t have been the same expirence. Learned a lot from you ima try doing right and helping out. I now get what you were going through homie


----------



## NycEmt7 (Feb 16, 2018)

@TheTechLife. I appreciate your words and advice more than you know. Thank you !


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 16, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> @TheTechLife. I appreciate your words and advice more than you know. Thank you !


If you have any questions you can ask me.  I have a history of post with answers to many questions that have been asked.


----------



## Joe319 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm new to this, List# 18x from exam 7031. First off, Good Luck to all FDNY hopefuls. I hope everyone steps up and crushes it when it's time. I wanted to know how far into exam 7031 they've gotten for this most recent academy class? Is the next class gonna be the "non-certified" group?


----------



## Matt556 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys quick question..i am on exam 7000 list number 720 and my number was skipped over and i never received anything reguarding why i was not called for the febuary academy ..as far as i know i did not have any issues with my process and my investigator dosent know what happened as well..anyone ever hear of anything like this happen?


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 23, 2018)

Joe319 said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to this, List# 18x from exam 7031. First off, Good Luck to all FDNY hopefuls. I hope everyone steps up and crushes it when it's time. I wanted to know how far into exam 7031 they've gotten for this most recent academy class? Is the next class gonna be the "non-certified" group?


They haven’t yet gotten to 7031. Not until October I believe. I’m #31x. Exam 7031.


----------



## Def26 (Feb 23, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> They haven’t yet gotten to 7031. Not until October I believe. I’m #31x. Exam 7031.


Yes they have. I’m 7031 list number 8x and I have a friend who was 7031 list number 6x and was one of the last people they called for the February class.


----------



## Def26 (Feb 23, 2018)

Joe319 said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to this, List# 18x from exam 7031. First off, Good Luck to all FDNY hopefuls. I hope everyone steps up and crushes it when it's time. I wanted to know how far into exam 7031 they've gotten for this most recent academy class? Is the next class gonna be the "non-certified" group?


They got to around give or take 60 something on the 7031 list. I have a friend who was 6x and was one of the last people called.


----------



## Valley42 (Feb 23, 2018)

Efde780 said:


> Yes they have. I’m 7031 list number 8x and I have a friend who was 7031 list number 6x and was one of the last people they called for the February class.


I stand corrected. Thank you.


----------



## Joe319 (Feb 23, 2018)

Efde780 said:


> They got to around give or take 60 something on the 7031 list. I have a friend who was 6x and was one of the last people called.


Thanks alot! At 18x, seems like I should be in the next academy class then.


----------



## Def26 (Feb 24, 2018)

Joe319 said:


> Thanks alot! At 18x, seems like I should be in the next academy class then.


More than likely. For this past class to my knowledge they started off around 450 and got all the way to around 60 something on our list. There was 994 people originally on that list which means they went through over 500 people to fill a class of 180. So I’d confidently say your chances to make the next class are high.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone get their list number for exam no. 8009? Waiting any day now for that letter!


----------



## Joe319 (Feb 27, 2018)

Def26 said:


> More than likely. For this past class to my knowledge they started off around 450 and got all the way to around 60 something on our list. There was 994 people originally on that list which means they went through over 500 people to fill a class of 180. So I’d confidently say your chances to make the next class are high.


Feelin good @Def26, thanks for the support brother


----------



## Joe319 (Feb 27, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> If you have any questions you can ask me.  I have a history of post with answers to many questions that have been asked.


"Outstanding Certification... Good or bad?


----------



## Rory (Feb 27, 2018)

Good


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 27, 2018)

Joe319 said:


> "Outstanding Certification... Good or bad?




I Posted this awhile back if you look up my posts you will find many answers to questions that are being repeated over and over, 

*"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached. 

"Outstanding Certification means: Your credentials and qualifications are under review to deem you eligible for hiring.

So when you see that your number was passed over this is usually the reason why.

GOOD LUCK*


----------



## TheMedicLife (Feb 27, 2018)

Next class will not be for EMTs, That class will be in the fall. This summer class will be for those who WANT to become EMTs.


----------



## RR1991 (Mar 5, 2018)

I was told it takes 3-4 months after the interview to received the medical / psychological testing apt date?
is that true?


----------



## emt117 (Mar 5, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> I was told it takes 3-4 months after the interview to received the medical / psychological testing apt date?
> is that true?



I had my medical and psych 2 months after my background interview


----------



## PJQ (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys, so my EMT certification is set to expire in June. I am not an active EMT and never have been one, I got my certification and hoped to get on through the FDNY. Since I am not getting into an FDNY EMT academy anytime soon, does anyone know if I'm eligible to take a refresher course? Or do I have to take the EMT program all over again? Any information is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Mar 8, 2018)

PJQ said:


> Hey guys, so my EMT certification is set to expire in June. I am not an active EMT and never have been one, I got my certification and hoped to get on through the FDNY. Since I am not getting into an FDNY EMT academy anytime soon, does anyone know if I'm eligible to take a refresher course? Or do I have to take the EMT program all over again? Any information is appreciated, thanks.


I believe you have to take a refresher course unless you wanna challenge it and take the state exam again with no practice and risk losing your cert then you would have to redo the entire class again


----------



## Valley42 (Mar 8, 2018)

PJQ said:


> Hey guys, so my EMT certification is set to expire in June. I am not an active EMT and never have been one, I got my certification and hoped to get on through the FDNY. Since I am not getting into an FDNY EMT academy anytime soon, does anyone know if I'm eligible to take a refresher course? Or do I have to take the EMT program all over again? Any information is appreciated, thanks.


You refresh every 3 years. Always eligible. If you live in Nassau county you can refresh at Veeb, Fire Police Academy or NSLIJ. You can pay your own (tuition student) Veeb and FPA are $500 and NSLIJ is cheaper. Check their websites for classes. You can volunteer at a fire dept or ambulance Corp and need not pay. I’m not sure about other counties. Hope helps some.


----------



## PJQ (Mar 8, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> You refresh every 3 years. Always eligible. If you live in Nassau county you can refresh at Veeb, Fire Police Academy or NSLIJ. You can pay your own (tuition student) Veeb and FPA are $500 and NSLIJ is cheaper. Check their websites for classes. You can volunteer at a fire dept or ambulance Corp and need not pay. I’m not sure about other counties. Hope helps some.



Thanks for info. I thought I read somewhere that if you weren't an active EMT that you weren't eligible to take a refresher course. Looking to take a refresher over the summer and hope to get into the FDNY EMT academy within the year (List 7031). Thanks again.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Mar 8, 2018)

PJQ said:


> Thanks for info. I thought I read somewhere that if you weren't an active EMT that you weren't eligible to take a refresher course. Looking to take a refresher over the summer and hope to get into the FDNY EMT academy within the year (List 7031). Thanks again.


When does your card expire


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 8, 2018)

Where do you live? Are you associated with any agencies? New York State allows you to refresh through cme programs. Just going to a bunch of classes. Each remac hosts classes, and that’s where you submit all your paperwork through.


----------



## SIemt (Mar 10, 2018)

Anybody know when the next application comes out for fdny ems? Is it July?


----------



## Ecuzz (Mar 14, 2018)

In reference to Exam #7014 EMT Trainee.....Is there only one academy class per year.??
I already went for a PAT at Fort Totten, went to MetroTech to meet my investigator and Medical last week and I passed.  List number 3xx.  Whats next ??


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Mar 18, 2018)

I heard the next EMT class will be in November, anyone else?


----------



## Def26 (Mar 18, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I heard the next EMT class will be in November, anyone else?


October


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Def26 said:


> October


My investigator just told me the next tentative EMT class will be in november, last time she said October and now she said November


----------



## Def26 (Mar 18, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> My investigator just told me the next tentative EMT class will be in november, last time she said October and now she said November


Any reason why they pushed it back?


----------



## Dillion83 (Mar 21, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Hey guys quick question..i am on exam 7000 list number 720 and my number was skipped over and i never received anything reguarding why i was not called for the febuary academy ..as far as i know i did not have any issues with my process and my investigator dosent know what happened as well..anyone ever hear of anything like this happen?


I remember you were skipped over, I was also skipped over, my list number is 973 exam 7000. The thing that we had in common was that we handed in some addition paperwork in December. My assumption is that our folders were pulled out of order to be updated. I call DCAS every Sunday to check my status and I was finally NOT on outstanding certification, which means I am now cleared. So I should be in the next class. Call DCAS to see if you are in the same position.


----------



## Dillion83 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I remember you were skipped over, I was also skipped over, my list number is 973 exam 7000. The thing that we had in common was that we handed in some addition paperwork in December. My assumption is that our folders were pulled out of order to be updated. I call DCAS every Sunday to check my status and I was finally NOT on outstanding certification, which means I am now cleared. So I should be in the next class. Call DCAS to see if you are in the same position.


I was cleared this Sunday.


----------



## Dillion83 (Mar 21, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Any reason why they pushed it back?


In all actuality, they don’t know the start date until a few weeks before class starts. I truly believe they give you a ball bark idea so you won’t call everyday all day. I was told by my investigator that the last class was to start the last week in Feb and it started the first week.


----------



## Def26 (Mar 22, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> In all actuality, they don’t know the start date until a few weeks before class starts. I truly believe they give you a ball bark idea so you won’t call everyday all day. I was told by my investigator that the last class was to start the last week in Feb and it started the first week.


Oh really? I guess that makes sense. I’m kind of disappointed that the next one isn’t until October. I literally just missed the February class. But nothing I can do now


----------



## maremt (Mar 22, 2018)

Can someone give me some info please on the process of the fdnyemt.  I sent in my application in September to be put on the list.  They said that the list will come out in Feb 2018, but so far no list. Does anyone know whats going on with list and what happens after you get your list number.


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 22, 2018)

maremt said:


> Can someone give me some info please on the process of the fdnyemt.  I sent in my application in September to be put on the list.  They said that the list will come out in Feb 2018, but so far no list. Does anyone know whats going on with list and what happens after you get your list number.



Same boat as you


----------



## Def26 (Mar 22, 2018)

maremt said:


> Can someone give me some info please on the process of the fdnyemt.  I sent in my application in September to be put on the list.  They said that the list will come out in Feb 2018, but so far no list. Does anyone know whats going on with list and what happens after you get your list number.


After you file it takes about 6 months to get your list number. Depending on how high or low your number is shortly after that you will get a notice to appear for the physical. At the physical assuming you finish it all you get a packet of paper work to fill out with all your background information about 20 pages long. Fill it out ASAP and get all the required documents because 2-4 weeks from the physical your investigator will call to schedule your meeting. After your meeting assuming there’s no issue with your background you get called for you medical and psych which I believe now are on the same day (that’s how I did it apparently it’s a new way) and then once that’s done you just wait until next academy.


----------



## maremt (Mar 22, 2018)

Also how do they determine your list number if most get a 70, someone said they use the last 4 of your social is that true.


----------



## Def26 (Mar 22, 2018)

maremt said:


> Also how do they determine your list number if most get a 70, someone said they use the last 4 of your social is that true.


I believe it’s the 5th number in your SS. Not 100% though


----------



## maremt (Mar 22, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I believe it’s the 5th number in your SS. Not 100% though


Thanks my 5th number starts with 6, so in the middle. Hopefully I'll make it


----------



## Def26 (Mar 22, 2018)

maremt said:


> Thanks my 5th number starts with 6, so in the middle. Hopefully I'll make it


You’ll be fine. Regardless you’ll get called don’t worry.


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 28, 2018)

Need some advice guys... I filed for FDNY EMT exam no 8009. I am thinking about going to Paramedic School in September at Methodist Hospital. I know the paramedic program at FDNY is very selective and could take years before I get into the promotional program. If I am a Paramedic and they call me for the academy, will they promote me to Paramedic? What is the process for this?


----------



## graycord (Mar 28, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Need some advice guys... I filed for FDNY EMT exam no 8009. I am thinking about going to Paramedic School in September at Methodist Hospital. I know the paramedic program at FDNY is very selective and could take years before I get into the promotional program. If I am a Paramedic and they call me for the academy, will they promote me to Paramedic? What is the process for this?



They last put out an application to hire outside medics in 2015. Highly unlikely that they will put one out this year either. Everyone comes in as an EMT right now.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 29, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Need some advice guys... I filed for FDNY EMT exam no 8009. I am thinking about going to Paramedic School in September at Methodist Hospital. I know the paramedic program at FDNY is very selective and could take years before I get into the promotional program. If I am a Paramedic and they call me for the academy, will they promote me to Paramedic? What is the process for this?




No you go in as an EMT until you get into the FDNY Paramedic program. I am in the Medic program now and graduate soon ( After 9 grueling months) If you are already a medic going in, U go in as an EMT and then you go into the FDNY Medic program for 3 months or that's how it was before. DCAS has changed the Medic program now and even though I am in the program I am not sure about the changes they have now, But know it has caused some controversy. 

Good luck


----------



## Mikef19 (Mar 29, 2018)

They haven’t done a pps class, or created a posting for one in a few years. There are some rumblings of them going back to those classes, but nothing is set in stone. pps is the 3 month medic academy if you didn’t want to come in as an emt. I don’t want to sway you in either way since there is a lot of what if’s going on.


----------



## Def26 (Mar 29, 2018)

Just out of curiosity can someone explain to me what this new class is for people who aren’t emts? Do they train them to be an Emt and put them through the academy all in one shot? How does it work?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 29, 2018)

Mikef19 said:


> They haven’t done a pps class, or created a posting for one in a few years. There are some rumblings of them going back to those classes, but nothing is set in stone. pps is the 3 month medic academy if you didn’t want to come in as an emt. I don’t want to sway you in either way since there is a lot of what if’s going on.




Mike I am almost done and I am still not clear on the changes DCAs has made. hahaha It's like you roll with the punches and keep it moving. You are right there are a whole lotta If's and WTFs going on.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Apr 2, 2018)

When does this current academy class graduate


----------



## Def26 (Apr 2, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> When does this current academy class graduate


May


----------



## maremt (Apr 4, 2018)

EMT GRADE IS IN, I'm A LITTLE UPSET THEY NEVER GAVE ME MY EXTRA 5 POINTS NOW ONLY HAVE 70


----------



## Cenzo22 (Apr 4, 2018)

What exam number you talking about^


----------



## maremt (Apr 4, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> What exam number you talking about^


8009


----------



## maremt (Apr 4, 2018)

maremt said:


> 8009


Let me be more clear I file in September to be put on fdny list


----------



## Cenzo22 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah I got what you meant lol, I’m in the academy now. Was asking for a friend who applied


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Apr 5, 2018)

can anyone confirm the next class will be the non -emt class?


----------



## maremt (Apr 5, 2018)

Cenzo22 said:


> Yeah I got what you meant lol, I’m in the academy now. Was asking for a friend who applied


Do you know how many classes they have a year and around how many per class, my list number 7xx I'm hoping I get in.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Apr 5, 2018)

maremt said:


> Do you know how many classes they have a year and around how many per class, my list number 7xx I'm hoping I get in.


On what list?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Apr 5, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> can anyone confirm the next class will be the non -emt class?


Yes the next class is the non cert emts


----------



## PatL (Apr 6, 2018)

anybody have information regarding being reinstated into a list through dcas. Ive had no answer from emails and no lucky finding out who to contact about going back on he list after deferring this past fall


----------



## Dillion83 (Apr 10, 2018)

PJQ said:


> Hey guys, so my EMT certification is set to expire in June. I am not an active EMT and never have been one, I got my certification and hoped to get on through the FDNY. Since I am not getting into an FDNY EMT academy anytime soon, does anyone know if I'm eligible to take a refresher course? Or do I have to take the EMT program all over again? Any information is appreciated, thanks.


You can take a refresher but you need to get in a refresher b4 it expires.


----------



## JosephTent (Apr 16, 2018)

GRADES ARE IN EXAM# 8009 LIST #100X


----------



## maremt (Apr 17, 2018)

Whats the next step? how long does it take to get called?  Do they call everyone from the list?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Apr 17, 2018)

After you get your list number in the mail. You’ll get a letter for your physical agility test. Then a couple weeks after that. You’ll get another letter for your background interview. Then after that it’s your medical/pysch tests. After that, if you pass everything it’s a long waiting game


----------



## Cenzo22 (Apr 17, 2018)

From the day of applying for the list, to getting into the class. The whole process took me about 2 years


----------



## maremt (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you for the info. Someone also said they call everyone from the list. My number is 7XX.


----------



## bigtimecards (Apr 20, 2018)

Does any one know when the trainees are scheduled to go in?


----------



## fdnyfit19 (Apr 20, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> Does any one know when the trainees are scheduled to go in?



I just got an email. Next EMS class starts July 9th. Can't wait.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Apr 20, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I just got an email. Next EMS class starts July 9th. Can't wait.


 you mean the non emt class right?


----------



## fdnyfit19 (Apr 20, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> you mean the non emt class right?



Yes its non EMT, but I will be an EMT after the academy starting at EMT pay rate. So, I will be EMT. July 9th ! can't wait!


----------



## bigtimecards (Apr 28, 2018)

Got the letter for the PAT on may 12th. If everything goes smoothly, should i be processed for the fall academy or the first of 2019? For what its worth they are passed my list number, had to postpone last time around.


----------



## Jhoana (Apr 29, 2018)

Does anyone know the phone number  to reschedule the PAT??? How long does it take??


----------



## Def26 (Apr 29, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> Got the letter for the PAT on may 12th. If everything goes smoothly, should i be processed for the fall academy or the first of 2019? For what its worth they are passed my list number, had to postpone last time around.


What is your list number if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## bigtimecards (Apr 29, 2018)

1X on 7031


----------



## Def26 (Apr 29, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> 1X on 7031


Yeah I’m 8x on that list. I finished the whole process just waiting now. You should be done with yours by mid to end summer and if all goes well you should be good for the fall class.


----------



## PJQ (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys, just got a letter for my PAT for May 12th, but my EMT certification is set to expire on June 30th. I plan on taking a refresher course over the summer, beginning in July. Do you think this will be an issue? Would I be disqualified for having my certification expire on June 30th? Any information is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tony2211 (May 1, 2018)

PJQ said:


> Hey guys, just got a letter for my PAT for May 12th, but my EMT certification is set to expire on June 30th. I plan on taking a refresher course over the summer, beginning in July. Do you think this will be an issue? Would I be disqualified for having my certification expire on June 30th? Any information is appreciated, thanks.



Whats your list number?


----------



## bigtimecards (May 4, 2018)

Wondering if anyone whose taken the PAT can clarify this for me. The letter states the stairmill part is 3 and a half minutes long, but the tutorial video on joinfdny.com says the required time is 3 minutes and 2 seconds, and something about being able to restart if you mess up in the first 30 seconds. Its reletively minor but I’m just trying to prepare for exactly what I’ll see next week lol.


----------



## Rory (May 4, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> Wondering if anyone whose taken the PAT can clarify this for me. The letter states the stairmill part is 3 and a half minutes long, but the tutorial video on joinfdny.com says the required time is 3 minutes and 2 seconds, and something about being able to restart if you mess up in the first 30 seconds. Its reletively minor but I’m just trying to prepare for exactly what I’ll see next week lol.


Whatever the letter says it what you will be expected to do.


----------



## Def26 (May 11, 2018)

Did anyone else hear anything in regards to a class for emts in June because they didn’t get enough through the non Emt?


----------



## fd2232 (May 11, 2018)

the non-met class has been pushed up to june 11th


----------



## emtbluefloor (May 11, 2018)

fd2232 said:


> the non-met class has been pushed up to june 11th


Any idea when the regular EMTs will start an academy ?


----------



## Def26 (May 11, 2018)

emtbluefloor said:


> Any idea when the regular EMTs will start an academy ?


It’s supposed to be November. But I just heard that they made one for June because they didn’t get the amount they need from non Emt but idk If its true.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 11, 2018)

Def26 said:


> It’s supposed to be November. But I just heard that they made one for June because they didn’t get the amount they need from non Emt but idk If its true.


Where did you hear that


----------



## Def26 (May 11, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Where did you hear that


Someone who was just in this past academy said the DI’s were talking about it


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 11, 2018)

Nah. June is non cert. EMT class. My investigator called me and told me they pushed the start date to June instead of July.


----------



## Def26 (May 11, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Nah. June is non cert. EMT class. My investigator called me and told me they pushed the start date to June instead of July.


Ah ok, maybe there was confusion


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 12, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Nah. June is non cert. EMT class. My investigator called me and told me they pushed the start date to June instead of July.





Def26 said:


> Someone who was just in this past academy said the DI’s were talking about it


i think that’s a rumor as much as i wish it wasn’t


----------



## Def26 (May 12, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> i think that’s a rumor as much as i wish it wasn’t


I know I got my hopes up lol


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 12, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I know I got my hopes up lol


As did i but i texted a friend that works in the academy and he said he didn’t hear that.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 12, 2018)

My Investigator called me and told me yesterday that theres a new academy for Emt's starting June 11th and another in October.  He said they will start calling starting May 21st for the June academy.


----------



## fd2232 (May 12, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> My Investigator called me and told me yesterday that theres a new academy for Emt's starting June 11th and another in October.  He said they will start calling starting May 21st for the June academy.


a non-emt trainee class for june? or a regular emt class.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 12, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> My Investigator called me and told me yesterday that theres a new academy for Emt's starting June 11th and another in October.  He said they will start calling starting May 21st for the June academy.


An EMT class or a non emt class???


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> My Investigator called me and told me yesterday that theres a new academy for Emt's starting June 11th and another in October.  He said they will start calling starting May 21st for the June academy.


A non ems or ems?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Hopefully he comes back on 


Def26 said:


> A non ems or ems?


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Hopefully he comes back on


A friend of mine who works on ems told me his lieutenant said they’re have an ems and non ems class at the same time. Again I don’t know how true it is


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> A friend of mine who works on ems told me his lieutenant said they’re have an ems and non ems class at the same time. Again I don’t know how true it is


I wonder if that is possible


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

Regular EMT in June and in October. I don't know anything about the non-emt because it doesn't apply to me and I don't know anyone that would know something.


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Regular EMT in June and in October. I don't know anything about the non-emt because it doesn't apply to me and I don't know anyone that would know something.


Really there’s an Emt for us? What list are you on if you don’t mind me asking


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Hopefully he comes back on


 She* lol


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Really there’s an Emt for us? What list are you on if you don’t mind me asking


 
Im list#7031 number 1xx.


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Im list#7031 number 1xx.


Oh I’m 7031 8x. That’s awesome news if that’s true


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Im list#7031 number 1xx.


When did your investigator tell you this and sorry about the “he”


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> When did your investigator tell you this and sorry about the “he”



No problem, he told me on Friday. My file is on review for a minor issue and he's helping me sort it out. He told me which academy I wanted to get into and I told him what he meant because as far as I knew the next one is around October and thats when he told me about the one in June. He told me that if I want to get into that one I have to fix my issue that way I can make it because they start calling people around May 21st.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> No problem, he told me on Friday. My file is on review for a minor issue and he's helping me sort it out. He told me which academy I wanted to get into and I told him what he meant because as far as I knew the next one is around October and thats when he told me about the one in June. He told me that if I want to get into that one I have to fix my issue that way I can make it because they start calling people around May 21st.


That’s great news if it’s true, I’m high on list 7031 but if they are gunna do an EMT class hopefully i have a shot at making it in that one, i wonder why they aren’t doing the “non emt” class


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> That’s great news if it’s true, I’m high on list 7031 but if they are gunna do an EMT class hopefully i have a shot at making it in that one, i wonder why they aren’t doing the “non emt” class


From what I heard they are doing it at the same time


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> That’s great news if it’s true, I’m high on list 7031 but if they are gunna do an EMT class hopefully i have a shot at making it in that one, i wonder why they aren’t doing the “non emt” class



I believe its true, my investigator even told me he's calling me on Monday to check up on me. I can ask him about the non-emt but I rather not because everything is always ever changing with them. It could still be happening for all everyone knows or it could be delayed. No one ever knows not even the people that already work for FDNY.  I think you have a shot. You never know.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

I don’t think they can run both classes at once but if they do, awesome


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I don’t think they can run both classes at once but if they do, awesome


I guess we’ll find out starting May 21st. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

I also spoke with my investigator this pass Friday, and was advised that June 11th will consist of EMT TRAINEES as well as EMT's. Also there will be another academy class in October. If anyone here is from Exam #7014 (Emergency Medical Specialist Trainee) and any other EMT Exam please keep this forum updated upon being offered a position, Thank you in advanced and best wishes to everyone


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I also spoke with my investigator this passes Friday, and was advised that June 11th will consist of EMT TRAINEES as well as EMT's. Also there will be another academy class in October. If anyone here is from Exam #7014 (Emergency Medical Specialist Trainee) please keep this forum updated upon being offered a position, Thank you in advanced and best wishes to everyone


Are you thinking they will do a combined class? Or will it be 2 separate classes running at the same time?


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I also spoke with my investigator this passes Friday, and was advised that June 11th will consist of EMT TRAINEES as well as EMT's. Also there will be another academy class in October. If anyone here is from Exam #7014 (Emergency Medical Specialist Trainee) please keep this forum updated upon being offered a position, Thank you in advanced and best wishes to everyone


So you heard there will be a regular EMT class as well?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Are you thinking they will do a combined class? Or will it be 2 separate classes running at the same time?




I personally think they will have us sort of together but at times split us up because EMT's are already certified they don't necessarily need the same studying the trainees need. TRAINEES studies should consist of more intense work to obtain the certificates the EMT's already posses. I believe we will be physically training together. ( That's just my observation though)


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> So you heard there will be a regular EMT class as well?



My Investigator stated EMT's Will be alongside TRAINEE'S June 11th. Hopefully this is true. I'm assuming your already certified correct ?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

From what you are saying it sounds like it would be half and half 


FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I personally think they will have us sort of together but at times split us up because EMT's are already certified they don't necessarily need the same studying the trainees need. TRAINEES studies should consist of more intense work to obtain the certificates the EMT's already posses. I believe we will be physically training together. ( That's just my observation though)[/QUOTE


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> From what you are saying it sounds like it would be half and half



Yeah, are you an EMT or EMT TRAINEE ?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

I’m an emt already, and i just texted a friend and he said it’s half and half, non emt in the morning and then the emt class in the afternoon 


FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Yeah, are you an EMT or EMT TRAINEE ?


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Yeah, are you an EMT or EMT TRAINEE ?


I’m an EMT I’m on 7031 list around the cut off where they got for the last class.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I’m an EMT I’m on 7031 list around the cut off where they got for the last class.


The cut off was like 79 right? I’m 3xx I’m far away.. but they went through like 600 numbers last class so


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I’m an emt already, and i just texted a friend and he said it’s half and half, non emt in the morning and then the emt class in the afternoon



It would be dope if they could do multiple classes at once with plenty of people.


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> The cut off was like 79 right? I’m 3xx I’m far away.. but they went through like 600 numbers last class so


I’m not entirely sure what the number was. I’m 8x and a friend of mine was like 62 and got called right before they stopped. So anywhere in that range was the cut off.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I’m not entirely sure what the number was. I’m 8x and a friend of mine was like 62 and got called right before they stopped. So anywhere in that range was the cut off.


I called Dcas and they said on the automated recording thing that last appointed was 79 from our list... if they only run 90 emts for this June class you will definitely be in but i probably won’t be reached


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I called Dcas and they said on the automated recording thing that last appointed was 79 from our list... if they only run 90 emts for this June class you will definitely be in but i probably won’t be reached


Hey you’d be surprised. Like it was said a little earlier. They went through 600 names to fill 180 spots for the last class.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 13, 2018)

Its a Non-Cert EMS class. I am not certified. My investigator told me a class for Non-Cert's starts in June. Cant wait to start!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Hey you’d be surprised. Like it was said a little earlier. They went through 600 names to fill 180 spots for the last class.


I hope man i want this so bad lol


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 13, 2018)

I was just told to get ready for June. My investigator told me my Folder is upstairs under review and that I should be good to go to start in June. I haven't heard anything about EMS being mixed in with us. If that's the case, I might not get called for June. My list number is in the 500's... I don't think they'll reach me if its half Non-Cert and half Certified. Good Luck Everyone !


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> I hope man i want this so bad lol


Same haha all i think about.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Its a Non-Cert EMS class. I am not certified. My investigator told me a class for Non-Cert's starts in June. Cant wait to start!




Looking forward to train with you and all future colleagues


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I also spoke with my investigator this pass Friday, and was advised that June 11th will consist of EMT TRAINEES as well as EMT's. Also there will be another academy class in October. If anyone here is from Exam #7014 (Emergency Medical Specialist Trainee) and any other EMT Exam please keep this forum updated upon being offered a position, Thank you in advanced and best wishes to everyone



Thats awesome, I'm glad our information coincide!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I was just told to get ready for June. My investigator told me my Folder is upstairs under review and that I should be good to go to start in June. I haven't heard anything about EMS being mixed in with us. If that's the case, I might not get called for June. My list number is in the 500's... I don't think they'll reach me if its half Non-Cert and half Certified. Good Luck Everyone !


What list are you on?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Thats awesome, I'm glad our information coincide!



Definitely, If or when I'm notified I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Same haha all i think about.


Just sucks that it’s probably only going to be 90 of us in this June class, gunna suck if they don’t reach me but won’t be surprised


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Same haha all i think about.



This is what I was born for Lol


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> This is what I was born for Lol


Are you an emt already?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Are you an emt already?




Not as if yet, I'm from Exam #7014 Non-Cert


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

It truly sucks there's only a limited amount but I am not going for the June, that means one more spot that will be open.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Not as if yet, I'm from Exam #7014 Non-Cert


Gotcha. Good luck


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

If for some reason I don't go in this year then I'll just get my EMT-B Certification and apply through EMT


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> It truly sucks there's only a limited amount but I am not going for the June, that means one more spot that will be open.




You don't wanna attend the June 11th ?


----------



## Def26 (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Just sucks that it’s probably only going to be 90 of us in this June class, gunna suck if they don’t reach me but won’t be surprised


Yeah i know. But at the same time you don’t know how many people won’t take the job, didn’t pass the physical or background check, who will defer. Don’t count yourself out


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> It truly sucks there's only a limited amount but I am not going for the June, that means one more spot that will be open.


Why not?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Yeah i know. But at the same time you don’t know how many people won’t take the job, didn’t pass the physical or background check, who will defer. Don’t count yourself out


I know, it’s definitely possible!


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> You don't wanna attend the June 11th ?


 
No, I can't. But I could attend October.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 13, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> My Investigator called me and told me yesterday that theres a new academy for Emt's starting June 11th and another in October.  He said they will start calling starting May 21st for the June academy.



It's a NON EMT class in June, There are not enough instructors to have two classes going on at the same time.
As they already have 2 Medic basic  classes going on with one about to graduate.
So no next class for EMT's only for the EMT Trainee's.
Oh and before I get the how do you know this I am in the Medic basic class and have already seen 2 EMT classes, with this one coming up making it 3 graduating classes .
So we hear a lot of what' s going on with in coming classes.

Good luck to all


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Are you thinking they will do a combined class? Or will it be 2 separate classes running at the same time?



Nope not enough instructors so that's a big No !


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 13, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Definitely, If or when I'm notified I'll be sure to let you know



You Non EMT ? Then you're going in June class. Good luck


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 13, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> It's a NON EMT class in June, There are not enough instructors to have two classes going on at the same time. No next class for EMT's only for the Non EMTs.
> Oh and before I get the how do you know this I am in the Medic basic class and have already seen 2 EMT classes with this one coming up making it 3.
> So we hear a lot of what' s going on with in coming classes.
> 
> Good luck to all


Wonder why investigators told people there would be an EMT class in June then, maybe misunderstanding ?


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Wonder why investigators told people there would be an EMT class in June then, maybe misunderstanding ?



You will ALWAYS hear different things coming from investigators down at Metrotech. Perhaps to fend off the same questions they get asked and ease some people.
What you can trust on being spot on and accurate is that piece of paper you get in the mail telling you otherwise, and when to report.
So if it is not in writing, take it with a grain of salt.
Good luck


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 13, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> You Non EMT ? Then you're going in June class. Good luck




Yes I am, Thanks. Only time will tell for sure.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 13, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Wonder why investigators told people there would be an EMT class in June then, maybe misunderstanding ?



Wait I've seen you post here for awhile, I thought you were in and already graduated ?


----------



## Def26 (May 14, 2018)

TheTechLife said:


> You will ALWAYS hear different things coming from investigators down at Metrotech. Perhaps to fend off the same questions they get asked and ease some people.
> What you can trust on being spot on and accurate is that piece of paper you get in the mail telling you otherwise, and when to report.
> So if it is not in writing, take it with a grain of salt.
> Good luck


I get what you’re saying and at the same time I’ll also take what you’re saying with a grain of salt as well. Only because i have someone who heard 2 instructors tell their class about it, there’s 2 people here who said their investigators told them, and i have a friend on the job already who’s lieutenant said it as well. And also the classes would be 90 and 90. So it would be the same amount of people as if there was just a full class of 180 so that doesn’t make sense that there would be not enough instructors. But we’ll really all just have to see once May 21st comes.


----------



## TheMedicLife (May 14, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I get what you’re saying and at the same time I’ll also take what you’re saying with a grain of salt as well. Only because i have someone who heard 2 instructors tell their class about it, there’s 2 people here who said their investigators told them, and i have a friend on the job already who’s lieutenant said it as well. And also the classes would be 90 and 90. So it would be the same amount of people as if there was just a full class of 180 so that doesn’t make sense that there would be not enough instructors. But we’ll really all just have to see once May 21st comes.




 Again a grain of salt on all of them. Only thing that is set in stone is that letter you get telling you when to report.  Hear say is just that.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 14, 2018)

Has anyone ever participated/Taken an (EVOC) and if so how challenging was it for YOU, How was the experience? 
I was searching to see if I could pay for practice for the meantime. I barely drive now so I want plenty of practice to ensure that i am successful passing the course. Any info and insight is truly appreciated


----------



## Dillion83 (May 14, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I also spoke with my investigator this pass Friday, and was advised that June 11th will consist of EMT TRAINEES as well as EMT's. Also there will be another academy class in October. If anyone here is from Exam #7014 (Emergency Medical Specialist Trainee) and any other EMT Exam please keep this forum updated upon being offered a position, Thank you in advanced and best wishes to everyone


I sure will, I’m from exam 7000 list #97x , I should receive a call next week if this is true! Good luck!!


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 14, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Has anyone ever participated/Taken an (EVOC) and if so how challenging was it for YOU, How was the experience?
> I was searching to see if I could pay for practice for the meantime. I barely drive now so I want plenty of practice to ensure that i am successful passing the course. Any info and insight is truly appreciated


You'll get opportunities to get extra practice before or after your tour (depending on if you are 2 or 3). Don't worry, I know a few people that had little driving experience and passed, and even one or two that failed and had to report to REVOC after graduation to complete the course. It won't stop you from being hired. They will teach you until you get it down. Don't stress!


----------



## Dillion83 (May 14, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I personally think they will have us sort of together but at times split us up because EMT's are already certified they don't necessarily need the same studying the trainees need. TRAINEES studies should consist of more intense work to obtain the certificates the EMT's already posses. I believe we will be physically training together. ( That's just my observation though)


I’m an EMT, the training should be the same because we still have to take the same test to recertify.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 14, 2018)

There are three FDNY classes going in in June; fire, emt and non-cert emts. The EMT class was added to replenish numbers. Good luck to everyone that gets the call!


----------



## Dillion83 (May 14, 2018)

My investigator also said that they pushed up the class for EMTs because they didn’t get enough for the trainee program. If it is not true my feelings won’t be hurt nor will I be disappointed. I was told October originally anyway.


----------



## Def26 (May 14, 2018)

It’s true. Spoke to my investigator today. They start calling next week. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 14, 2018)

BoSoxNYC said:


> There are three FDNY classes going in in June; fire, emt and non-cert emts. The EMT class was added to replenish numbers. Good luck to everyone that gets the call!


Is it gunna be a full 180 class of EMTS, or do you not know?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 14, 2018)

BoSoxNYC said:


> You'll get opportunities to get extra practice before or after your tour (depending on if you are 2 or 3). Don't worry, I know a few people that had little driving experience and passed, and even one or two that failed and had to report to REVOC after graduation to complete the course. It won't stop you from being hired. They will teach you until you get it down. Don't stress!




That’s wonderful to know, Thanks for the insight


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 14, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I’m an EMT, the training should be the same because we still have to take the same test to recertify.



Oh okay cool


----------



## DrewS95 (May 14, 2018)

Hey Guys been told I’m “under review” was told it’s not a bad thing, been done with my process since the fall wondering what your thoughts on me getting into the June class is? 
Also a buddy of mine went for a physical last week and DI’s said there will be an EMT June class just to help provide further evidence.


----------



## Def26 (May 14, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> Hey Guys been told I’m “under review” was told it’s not a bad thing, been done with my process since the fall wondering what your thoughts on me getting into the June class is?
> Also a buddy of mine went for a physical last week and DI’s said there will be an EMT June class just to help provide further evidence.


I’m not 100% sure, but I believe you being under review right before the academy is expected. I think they review your file to make sure you’re good to go for the class.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 14, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I’m not 100% sure, but I believe you being under review right before the academy is expected. I think they review your file to make sure you’re good to go for the class.



I am under review as well for something minor. My investigator told me ways to fix it and if you want to be eligible for June do what needs to be done before May 21st since they start calling then.


----------



## Def26 (May 14, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I am under review as well for something minor. My investigator told me ways to fix it and if you want to be eligible for June do what needs to be done before May 21st since they start calling then.


Oh I’m not sure if the other guy has the same situation or not.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 15, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I am under review as well for something minor. My investigator told me ways to fix it and if you want to be eligible for June do what needs to be done before May 21st since they start calling then.


Your paperwork was submitted by your investigator and under review by the boss who Makes the calls ? Or you are under review because of something else


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 15, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Your paperwork was submitted by your investigator and under review by the boss who Makes the calls ? Or you are under review because of something else



I'm under review by the boss but my investigator goes back and forth with the boss when I have questions concerning that. But they gave me the ultimate decision on what I should do. He says that if people have minor issues and they fix it in time they can become eligible thats why he was telling me the last day to submit documents is this week. Mine is quite minor and I could have everything ready for June but I want to go to the October academy.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 15, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I'm under review by the boss but my investigator goes back and forth with the boss when I have questions concerning that. But they gave me the ultimate decision on what I should do. He says that if people have minor issues and they fix it in time they can become eligible thats why he was telling me the last day to submit documents is this week. Mine is quite minor and I could have everything ready for June but I want to go to the October academy.


Gotcha because from my knowledge when they submit your paperwork being under review is the boss just checking over everything before the calls
Go out


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 15, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Gotcha because from my knowledge when they submit your paperwork being under review is the boss just checking over everything before the calls
> Go out



I can see that being the case.


----------



## Def26 (May 16, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I can see that being the case.


You said your investigator said they start calling on the 21st?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 16, 2018)

Anyone know the class size for the JUNE EMT class


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 16, 2018)

Should be 180 Non-Certified EMT's


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 16, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Should be 180 Non-Certified EMT's


I don’t think that’s accurate, all of us EMTS  were told there’s an EMT class in June


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 16, 2018)

Def26 said:


> You said your investigator said they start calling on the 21st?



Yes, I spoke to my investigator again today and he explained to me that initially the two academies were going to happen one in July and one in November but they decided to move the November to October and the July to June. He said around May 21st they will start calling EMT's for the June academy.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 16, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Yes, I spoke to my investigator again today and he explained to me that initially the two academies were going to happen one in July and one in November but they decided to move the November to October and the July to June. He said around May 21st they will start calling EMT's for the June academy.


Did he say if it was a full emt class or if it’s half EMTS and half NON EMTS


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 16, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Did he say if it was a full emt class or if it’s half EMTS and half NON EMTS



Sorry, but he didn't say. He has to call me tomorrow and I would ask him about that. Ill update as soon as I get the chance. In my opinion, I highly doubt it would be full EMTs when they are having two academies with EMTs and I think October would be full EMTS.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 16, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Should be 180 Non-Certified EMT's


It’s going to be mixed I assume, I spoke to my investigator on Tuesday and he said they pushed up the October class. He said the Academy starts on June 11th, they will start calling people on the 21st( which is Monday)


----------



## Dillion83 (May 16, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Should be 180 Non-Certified EMT's


I heard they did not get enough non emts to fill a class that’s why they moved the emt class up.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 16, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Sorry, but he didn't say. He has to call me tomorrow and I would ask him about that. Ill update as soon as I get the chance. In my opinion, I highly doubt it would be full EMTs when they are having two academies with EMTs and I think October would be full EMTS.


In my opinion i think this one should be full emt because in June they are loosing 300 emts to the fire promo but i guess we shall see


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 16, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> In my opinion i think this one should be full emt because in June they are loosing 300 emts to the fire promo but i guess we shall see



Yeah we shall see. Too much stuff going on with them having the non-emts, emts and the fire promo.


----------



## Def26 (May 16, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Yeah we shall see. Too much stuff going on with them having the non-emts, emts and the fire promo.


Yeah if you could find out how many they plan to call for the EMTS it would be appreciated. Thanks for your help


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 16, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Yeah if you could find out how many they plan to call for the EMTS it would be appreciated. Thanks for your help



No problem by Friday ill update.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 16, 2018)

hmmm... I dont know whats going on then.. my investigator keeps telling me June 11th is my start date as well.. and i'm non certified. wish the best of luck to all of us then.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 16, 2018)

i'm going to a mobile academy this Saturday for EMT-trainee at FDNY headquarters 9 metrotech. I'll try to find out whats going on and ask around.


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 18, 2018)

I work at headquarters. All three (fire, non-cert emt, emts) start in June. Numbers for each unknown


----------



## Def26 (May 18, 2018)

BoSoxNYC said:


> I work at headquarters. All three (fire, non-cert emt, emts) start in June. Numbers for each unknown


They are starting to call Monday?


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 18, 2018)

BoSoxNYC said:


> I work at headquarters. All three (fire, non-cert emt, emts) start in June. Numbers for each unknown



I spoke to my investigator he said no exact number is known. He said that it will be Part Non-cert. EMT and Part EMT and to his knowledge, they might be in different rooms at different times. He said for the October Academy the anticipated date is the 15th and he says they are still not sure if they will include Non-cert EMT's but that they will include EMT's for certain.

Yes, they start calling May 21st, Good luck everyone and for those that do not get chosen. I hope we all get picked for the fall academy(October).


----------



## DrewS95 (May 18, 2018)

So just spit balling here, curious if anyone agrees saying hypothetically if this June class is half EMT list 7031 and they reached about roughly #50 list class, and they need half the amount of people do you guys think they’ll reach atleast #350 test 7031 go around? That’s what I’m kindve guesstimating, curious who agrees?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 18, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> So just spit balling here, curious if anyone agrees saying hypothetically if this June class is half EMT list 7031 and they reached about roughly #50 list class, and they need half the amount of people do you guys think they’ll reach atleast #350 test 7031 go around? That’s what I’m kindve guesstimating, curious who agrees?


they got up to #79 i believe, and it’s possibly, slight but possible, you won’t be able to pick mornjng or night if you do get called


----------



## Dillion83 (May 18, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> they got up to #79 i believe, and it’s possibly, slight but possible, you won’t be able to pick mornjng or night if you do get called


Well there are a few from the list before 7031, that are before y’all. I’m exam 7000, I was told to anticipate a call next week and I know a few more from my exam number who are cleared now.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 18, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Well there are a few from the list before 7031, that are before y’all. I’m exam 7000, I was told to anticipate a call next week and I know a few more from my exam number who are cleared now.


Keep in mind people will defer this class.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 19, 2018)

Guess its true. I was notified today at FDNY headquarters that this upcoming class will be half Non-cert EMT and half Certified EMT, but they will not be in the same rooms together. With that being said I expect to be in the Fall class being that I don't think they'll reach my list number. They mail out the letters this upcoming week and start calling this Monday the 21st.


----------



## DrewS95 (May 19, 2018)

@fdnyfit19 what number are you on 7031 if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 19, 2018)

I'm on exam 7014, in the 500's. The guy said 700 people didn't how up for their physical agility test lol. So there's only a small pool of applicants to choose from. But still, the list is 1,400 long and since there's only 90 going in, I'm guessing ill be in the Fall class..


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 19, 2018)

I'll find out next week. He said letters and phone calls start Monday.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 19, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Guess its true. I was notified today at FDNY headquarters that this upcoming class will be half Non-cert EMT and half Certified EMT, but they will not be in the same rooms together. With that being said I expect to be in the Fall class being that I don't think they'll reach my list number. They mail out the letters this upcoming week and start calling this Monday the 21st.




They also stated Academy classes will also be from 0700 - 1500 (7-3) Your List # is much lower than mines I believe you’ll get called #7014. I’m close to 900


----------



## Dillion83 (May 20, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> They also stated Academy classes will also be from 0700 - 1500 (7-3) Your List # is much lower than mines I believe you’ll get called #7014. I’m close to 900


You have a good chance with 700 ppl not showing up. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 20, 2018)

Good luck tomorrow guys hope everyone here makes it


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 20, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone. For those that don't make it, don't get discouraged October is also near.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 20, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Best of luck to everyone. For those that don't make it, don't get discouraged October is also near.


Exactly


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 20, 2018)

Good luck everyone !! Tomorrow is the day !! Keep us updated. I really hope I get into this academy.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

No calls yet?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 21, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> No calls yet?


Nothing yet...


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Nothing yet...


Maybe they aren’t starting today


----------



## Dillion83 (May 21, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Maybe they aren’t starting today


Idk


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> They also stated Academy classes will also be from 0700 - 1500 (7-3) Your List # is much lower than mines I believe you’ll get called #7014. I’m close to 900


Are you saying there’s no afternoon class?


----------



## RR1991 (May 21, 2018)

Random question.... What are we required to bring daily to the academy?
Will we have lockers or do we carry everything in large duffel bags?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 21, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> Random question.... What are we required to bring daily to the academy?
> Will we have lockers or do we carry everything in large duffel bags?


Did you receive a call? EMT or Non cert?


----------



## RR1991 (May 21, 2018)

EMT but no call.. 

I recently completed the medical and psych but was curious if lockers were provided or what we need to bring daily.

7031 / 3**


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> EMT but no call..
> 
> I recently completed the medical and psych but was curious if lockers were provided or what we need to bring daily.
> 
> 7031 / 3**


Were you told you would be called for the academy in June?


----------



## Def26 (May 21, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> EMT but no call..
> 
> I recently completed the medical and psych but was curious if lockers were provided or what we need to bring daily.
> 
> 7031 / 3**


I’m pretty sure they’ll tell you that at orientation or when you go fill out paperwork and get your uniform before the academy.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 21, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> EMT but no call..
> 
> I recently completed the medical and psych but was curious if lockers were provided or what we need to bring daily.
> 
> 7031 / 3**


Oh ok 7000 97*


----------



## DrewS95 (May 21, 2018)

So it seems to me like everyone’s investigators said calling would start today (haven’t spoken to mine) , so all evidence points to calls going out this week I think @RR1991 what did they mention to you during you medical?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 21, 2018)

Anybody waiting for a call from exam 7000?


----------



## Delicadeza (May 21, 2018)

Long time lurker here that just finally decided to make an account. Thank you everyone for all the updates so far... on everything. This forum has been an amazing resource for me to get necessary information. 

I’m 28* on 7031 btw. Hoping I make the June cutoff!


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> Long time lurker here that just finally decided to make an account. Thank you everyone for all the updates so far... on everything. This forum has been an amazing resource for me to get necessary information.
> 
> I’m 28* on 7031 btw. Hoping I make the June cutoff!


Have you heard anything from your investigator?


----------



## Delicadeza (May 21, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Have you heard anything from your investigator?



No I haven’t spoken to him since my medical. To the people that have heard from your investigators I have a question:

Are you guys reaching out to them first with these questions? Or do they just come to you with this info?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> No I haven’t spoken to him since my medical. To the people that have heard from your investigators I have a question:
> 
> Are you guys reaching out to them first with these questions? Or do they just come to you with this info?


Majority reach out to them, i reaches out to mine.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Majority reach out to them, i reaches out to mine.


Reached*


----------



## Dillion83 (May 21, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Reached*


If the investigator reach out to you it’s usually because something is wrong.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 21, 2018)

anyone receive any calls or letters in the mail? If not, it still has to be this week. the class starts in 2 weeks..


----------



## Def26 (May 21, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> anyone receive any calls or letters in the mail? If not, it still has to be this week. the class starts in 2 weeks..


Nope To my knowledge they didn’t start yet. But you’re right they definitely will this week 
List- 7031
#8*


----------



## DrewS95 (May 21, 2018)

I’ve been told in the past, no news is good news @Delicadeza


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> I’ve been told in the past, no news is good news @Delicadeza


What is your list # drew


----------



## DrewS95 (May 21, 2018)

#29* test 7031


----------



## DrewS95 (May 21, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> #29* test 7031


@rebner1156 you?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 21, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> What is your list # drew[/QUOTE





DrewS95 said:


> #29* test 7031


nice, you feeling confident??


----------



## DrewS95 (May 21, 2018)

@rebner1156 umm in hopeful not confident, 7031 lost stop at 79 so I think I’m towards the middle end of this class if there doing half, what is your list# and test#


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 22, 2018)

Uh oh nothing again today?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 22, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Uh oh nothing again today?


Well the day just started, metro tech closed at 5.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 22, 2018)

Calls start tomorrow!!


----------



## fd2232 (May 22, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Calls start tomorrow!!


did you call?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 22, 2018)

fd2232 said:


> did you call?


Yes, I called my investigator


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 22, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Yes, I called my investigator


Thanks


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 23, 2018)

You guys think they'll be able to call all 180 candidates in 1 day ? or it'll take several days to complete?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 23, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> You guys think they'll be able to call all 180 candidates in 1 day ? or it'll take several days to complete?


Some people get called the day before the class starts


----------



## Dillion83 (May 23, 2018)

No, they spread it out


----------



## Def26 (May 23, 2018)

Anything yet?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 23, 2018)

Not yet


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 23, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Anything yet?


Probs not gunna be today


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 23, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Not yet


Have you talked to your investigator today?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 23, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Have you talked to your investigator today?


No


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 23, 2018)

My investigator called me and told me that most of my employers didn’t respond to the letters they sent out I guess for verification of employment. She told me I have to get that myself and bring it to her tomorrow


----------



## Def26 (May 23, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> My investigator called me and told me that most of my employers didn’t respond to the letters they sent out I guess for verification of employment. She told me I have to get that myself and bring it to her tomorrow


Did they mention what’s going on with the calls?


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 23, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Did they mention what’s going on with the calls?



Nah she didn't mention anything about the calls, but i'm going to 9 metro tech tomorrow morning. Im ganna see if I can speak with Frank or Ms. Quinn. Or ill just ask my investigator lol.


----------



## Def26 (May 23, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Nah she didn't mention anything about the calls, but i'm going to 9 metro tech tomorrow morning. Im ganna see if I can speak with Frank or Ms. Quinn. Or ill just ask my investigator lol.


Thanks man appreciate it


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 23, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Nah she didn't mention anything about the calls, but i'm going to 9 metro tech tomorrow morning. Im ganna see if I can speak with Frank or Ms. Quinn. Or ill just ask my investigator lol.


Thank you


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 24, 2018)

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 24, 2018)

Hey. Gave my paperwork in today.. Couldn't really ask my investigator anything, she was in a rush. Any phone calls today? or letters in the mail?


----------



## Def26 (May 24, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Hey. Gave my paperwork in today.. Couldn't really ask my investigator anything, she was in a rush. Any phone calls today? or letters in the mail?


Nope nothing. I wonder when they’re going to start calling


----------



## Dillion83 (May 24, 2018)

I just left headquarters, they didn’t start calling yet but they hope to start tomorrow


----------



## DrewS95 (May 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I went back on this forum counted the days from when the calls started last class from when the class began, it was 18 days.
We’re currently 22 days from June 15th, that’s the start date right? Monday would be 18 days from June 15 th, so we’re definitely in the range of that...any day now guys


----------



## Dillion83 (May 24, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> Hey guys, I went back on this forum counted the days from when the calls started last class from when the class began, it was 18 days.
> We’re currently 22 days from June 15th, that’s the start date right? Monday would be 18 days from June 15 th, so we’re definitely in the range of that...any day now guys


No start date is June 11th


----------



## DrewS95 (May 24, 2018)

Ah, well that would make today 18 days from start I believe


----------



## Def26 (May 24, 2018)

Did anyone get called? Someone who’s 2** on 7031 list just got called


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 24, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Did anyone get called? Someone who’s 2** on 7031 list just got called



Not yet. Im hoping that me giving in all the paperwork my investigator asked me for today will get me that start date phone call tomorrow. She told me today that she needed me to get that paperwork to her by yesterday, Meaning she needed it ASAP. So maybe they start calling tomorrow?


----------



## Def26 (May 24, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Not yet. Im hoping that me giving in all the paperwork my investigator asked me for today will get me that start date phone call tomorrow. She told me today that she needed me to get that paperwork to her by yesterday, Meaning she needed it ASAP. So maybe they start calling tomorrow?


No they just called someone I know. They’re on my list but I’m 8* on my list and he was in the 200s so I’m just wondering did anyone else get called


----------



## Dillion83 (May 24, 2018)

Def26 said:


> No they just called someone I know. They’re on my list but I’m 8* on my list and he was in the 200s so I’m just wondering did anyone else get called


Your 80 something on your list? I just left and I spoke to the supervisor. She told me they have started calling yet but they want to start by tomorrow.   I have to fix some paperwork.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 24, 2018)

* I had to fix some paperwork.


----------



## Def26 (May 24, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Your 80 something on your list? I just left and I spoke to the supervisor. She told me they have started calling yet but they want to start by tomorrow.   I have to fix some paperwork.


Yes I’m 80 something on my list and someone I know is 200 something and just got called but I didn’t. You haven’t heard anything?


----------



## Matt556 (May 24, 2018)

thats weird im 720 on exam 7000 still nothing i was told i would be reached for consideration soon


----------



## Dillion83 (May 24, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> thats weird im 720 on exam 7000 still nothing i was told i would be reached for consideration soon


We are in the same boat. I’m from exam 7000, list # 973.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 24, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> * I had to fix some paperwork.



Hopefully, them making us fix our paperwork, we will be called for the next class?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 24, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> thats weird im 720 on exam 7000 still nothing i was told i would be reached for consideration soon


I believe it depends on who has your folder, there are about 4-5 supervisors that can have your folder.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 24, 2018)

Orientation is June 11th first class is June 12th


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 24, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Orientation is June 11th first class is June 12th



You got your phone call ?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 24, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> You got your phone call ?


Yea


----------



## Delicadeza (May 24, 2018)

It is a phone call and not just a letter in the mail, right? I have had issues with the Post Office with receiving letters in the past.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

Yes, you get a phone call first.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 25, 2018)

Has anyone on this forum been notified if they will or will not be attending the June 11th academy?


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 25, 2018)

I got a phone call today, but I will be going October. Good luck everyone!

#7031 list# 1xx


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 25, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I got a phone call today, but I will be going October. Good luck everyone!
> 
> #7031 list# 1xx



Best Of Luck


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 25, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Best Of Luck



Thank you, hope the best for you as well.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 25, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Has anyone on this forum been notified if they will or will not be attending the June 11th academy?


What do you mean...


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (May 25, 2018)

Meaning if anyone received an update if they will indeed be participating in the upcoming academy


----------



## Matt556 (May 25, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I believe it depends on who has your folder, there are about 4-5 supervisors that can have your folder.


----------



## Matt556 (May 25, 2018)

i guess there not going in order because alot of us are still from exam 7000 and still never got a call


----------



## DrewS95 (May 25, 2018)

Just got the call test # 7031 list #29* thanks for all the help, best wishes all of ya. 
Also trainees will be the AM class


----------



## Dreamybluesky (May 25, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> i guess there not going in order because alot of us are still from exam 7000 and still never got a call



They never go in order, but if they are going to call you they will one day or another. Even up to the day before the Academy starting.


----------



## Def26 (May 25, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> i guess there not going in order because alot of us are still from exam 7000 and still never got a call


Yeah I’m 7031 8* and i still haven’t been called


----------



## ssantiago (May 25, 2018)

where are they at with the exam 7000 list? (# 7**) haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> i guess there not going in order because alot of us are still from exam 7000 and still never got a call


I know, it’s a lil nerve wrecking.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

ssantiago said:


> where are they at with the exam 7000 list? (# 7**) haven't heard anything yet


Seems like they skipped us


----------



## Delicadeza (May 25, 2018)

DrewS95 said:


> Just got the call test # 7031 list #29* thanks for all the help, best wishes all of ya.
> Also trainees will be the AM class



Interesting. I’m 7031 in the 280’s and haven’t received a call yet but I guess I should expect one?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 25, 2018)

Seems like they are bouncing around, also maybe some people’s paperwork isn’t ready/finished


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 25, 2018)

I received a phone call from 646-xxx-8148 but I couldn’t hear them when I picked up.. is that the number they called from ??


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 25, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I received a phone call from 646-xxx-8148 but I couldn’t hear them when I picked up.. is that the number they called from ??


Don’t think so


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Don’t think so





fdnyfit19 said:


> I received a phone call from 646-xxx-8148 but I couldn’t hear them when I picked up.. is that the number they called from ??


No, it should be a 718-999 number


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. Got my hopes up lol.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

I just got the call. Exam 7000 list 97*


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I just got the call. Exam 7000 list 97*


Good luck everyone


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 25, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I just got the call. Exam 7000 list 97*



Congrats ! I’m hoping this week or next week I get my call.. my investigator made me run around for last minute paperwork yesterday.. hopefully it’s cause I’ll be in this upcoming class. I’ll give it a week or so..


----------



## Delicadeza (May 25, 2018)

Does anyone know what time they stop calling for the day? I’m guessing around 5pm or so? I’m here checking my phone desperately every 5 mins lol. Also I’m guessing they don’t make calls on weekends, right?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> Does anyone know what time they stop calling for the day? I’m guessing around 5pm or so? I’m here checking my phone desperately every 5 mins lol. Also I’m guessing they don’t make calls on weekends, right?


I’m not sure, but I think they are closed on the weekends


----------



## Delicadeza (May 25, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I’m not sure, but I think they are closed on the weekends



Figured. And this of course is a long weekend too... congrats on your call! I’ll be hoping for one on Tuesday


----------



## Matt556 (May 25, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I just got the call. Exam 7000 list 97*


Congrats i know you waited just as long as me hopefully i will see you there


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Congrats i know you waited just as long as me hopefully i will see you there


I will see you there!!


----------



## Dillion83 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## BoSoxNYC (May 26, 2018)

Calls will continue today (Saturday), will be closed for the holiday on Monday.


----------



## Def26 (May 26, 2018)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Calls will continue today (Saturday), will be closed for the holiday on Monday.


How do you know that?


----------



## Delicadeza (May 26, 2018)

Def26 said:


> How do you know that?



It looks like they work at Metrotech (I saw in their post history)


----------



## Nysc3141 (May 26, 2018)

Anybody from 7014 get called?


----------



## Dillion83 (May 26, 2018)

Nysc3141 said:


> Anybody from 7014 get called?


Is that the trainee exam?


----------



## Nysc3141 (May 26, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Is that the trainee exam?


Yes


----------



## bigtimecards (May 26, 2018)

Nysc3141 said:


> Anybody from 7014 get called?



I’m on 7031, but someone I know got called yesterday off 7014, in the 360s


----------



## Nysc3141 (May 26, 2018)

Thank you,


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 26, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> I’m on 7031, but someone I know got called yesterday off 7014, in the 360s



I hope they hit the mid 500's and I get a call next week.. The wait is killing me.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 26, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I hope they hit the mid 500's and I get a call next week.. The wait is killing me.


They are definitely not going in order. And my investigator called me to give me the good news. I think they are pressed for time.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 27, 2018)

I called DCAS and it says I am on an outstanding certification, but I gave in every last paperwork my investigator asked me for.. is being on an outstanding certification good or bad ??


----------



## Delicadeza (May 27, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I called DCAS and it says I am on an outstanding certification, but I gave in every last paperwork my investigator asked me for.. is being on an outstanding certification good or bad ??



Same here (I check DCAS first thing every Sunday morning lol). Never have been outstanding before. 

Outstanding means you are under review. This isn’t necessarily a bad thing. From reading older posts on this thread, it seems like it’s common to be put on outstanding before being called, but I’m not 100% positive so somebody please confirm/correct if possible! 

I haven’t received any DQ letters or heard anything from my investigator, so I’m assuming it’s not a bad thing — and I’m guessing same for you? But I’ll probably call on Tuesday just to be sure.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 27, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> Same here (I check DCAS first thing every Sunday morning lol). Never have been outstanding before.
> 
> Outstanding means you are under review. This isn’t necessarily a bad thing. From reading older posts on this thread, it seems like it’s common to be put on outstanding before being called, but I’m not 100% positive so somebody please confirm/correct if possible!
> 
> I haven’t received any DQ letters or heard anything from my investigator, so I’m assuming it’s not a bad thing — and I’m guessing same for you? But I’ll probably call on Tuesday just to be sure.



I really hope I get called on Tuesday. Lol. Goodluck to both of us. I think I’m going to call my investigator Tuesday just to make sure things are good.


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 27, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I really hope I get called on Tuesday. Lol. Goodluck to both of us. I think I’m going to call my investigator Tuesday just to make sure things are good.


Being on an oustanding cert means your process is still ongoing, when they say you are not on an outstanding cert that means your process is complete and you are ready to be called


----------



## Def26 (May 27, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I called DCAS and it says I am on an outstanding certification, but I gave in every last paperwork my investigator asked me for.. is being on an outstanding certification good or bad ??


I believe that means your file was given to the supervisor to be reviewed before you’re called. It’s not a bad thing


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 27, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I believe that means your file was given to the supervisor to be reviewed before you’re called. It’s not a bad thing


That’s different


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 27, 2018)

Def26 said:


> I believe that means your file was given to the supervisor to be reviewed before you’re called. It’s not a bad thing



Yeah. That’s what my investigator told me. That her supervisor has my folder now.. can’t wait


----------



## Mikef19 (May 27, 2018)

Little word of advice, stop calling your investigator and bothering them. If they need anything or have questions, they will get in touch with you. It’s been said many times on this thread, it’s a long process and you need to be patient.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 27, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> I called DCAS and it says I am on an outstanding certification, but I gave in every last paperwork my investigator asked me for.. is being on an outstanding certification good or bad ??


Your being reviewed


----------



## Dillion83 (May 29, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Your being reviewed


Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## Def26 (May 29, 2018)

Got the call. 7031 8* good luck everyone!


----------



## Dillion83 (May 29, 2018)

Def26 said:


> Got the call. 7031 8* good luck everyone!


Congrats


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 29, 2018)

Looks like only certified EMS got calls.. anyone Non-certified get a call?? I don’t think too many non certs. Are on this forum.


----------



## Delicadeza (May 29, 2018)

Anyone else from 7031 still waiting? 
280’s here...


----------



## Valley42 (May 29, 2018)

Got called this morning. 7031 #31*


----------



## NycEmt7 (May 29, 2018)

How long after passing the PAT does one hear from an investigator?


----------



## Delicadeza (May 29, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> How long after passing the PAT does one hear from an investigator?



IIRC you should hear from your investigator within the following week after the PAT


----------



## Matt556 (May 29, 2018)

Ok so has anyone ever been on a outstanding certification then get called? im on 7000 list #720 and am very confused why i have not heard anything


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 29, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Ok so has anyone ever been on a outstanding certification then get called? im on 7000 list #720 and am very confused why i have not heard anything


No it means you are still finishing your process so you aren’t ready yet


----------



## Matt556 (May 29, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> No it means you are still finishing your process so you aren’t ready yet


Idk my buddy was on outstanding certification and just got called


----------



## Dillion83 (May 29, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Ok so has anyone ever been on a outstanding certification then get called? im on 7000 list #720 and am very confused why i have not heard anything





Matt556 said:


> Idk my buddy was on outstanding certification and just got called


call your investigator


----------



## bigtimecards (May 29, 2018)

For anyone else who took their PAT on 5/12, I just got my intake letter. Its on 6/14


----------



## fdnyemt1 (May 29, 2018)

Did anyone that got called Thursday/Friday get their letter in the mail today? I didn’t get it yet and i got called Thursday


----------



## Delicadeza (May 29, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Ok so has anyone ever been on a outstanding certification then get called? im on 7000 list #720 and am very confused why i have not heard anything



I’m also on outstanding as of the last DCAS update on 5/27. I’ve never been outstanding before that, and I check every single week. From what I hear, it’s common to be put on outstanding while you’re under review by the supervisor before you get the call.


----------



## Delicadeza (May 29, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> I’m also on outstanding as of the last DCAS update on 5/27. I’ve never been outstanding before that, and I check every single week. From what I hear, it’s common to be put on outstanding while you’re under review by the supervisor before you get the call.


By the way I’ve finished the whole process and I’m not missing anything, and never heard from my investigator about something missing or negative, so I’m assuming that’s what this is, and hopefully for you too.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 29, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> Did anyone that got called Thursday/Friday get their letter in the mail today? I didn’t get it yet and i got called Thursday


My investigator said I should receive it by Friday


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 30, 2018)

when should I start to give up hope for this class and start focusing on next class ??


----------



## Dillion83 (May 30, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> when should I start to give up hope for this class and start focusing on next class ??


Don’t,  until the class starts


----------



## Valley42 (May 30, 2018)

Got emails from FDNY. Congratulations letter, and others with info that investigator that called with offer provided.


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 30, 2018)

Got the call at 12pm. So excited. Goodluck everyone else that’s waiting. 

Exam 7014
List number 5xx


----------



## Dillion83 (May 30, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> Got the call at 12pm. So excited. Goodluck everyone else that’s waiting.
> 
> Exam 7014
> List number 5xx


Congrats


----------



## Dillion83 (May 30, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> Got emails from FDNY. Congratulations letter, and others with info that investigator that called with offer provided.


Me too


----------



## fdnyfit19 (May 30, 2018)

how long, after the call, did you guys wait for the emails and stuff in the mail ??


----------



## Dillion83 (May 30, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> how long, after the call, did you guys wait for the emails and stuff in the mail ??


I got called Friday, email came today.


----------



## Dillion83 (May 30, 2018)

Is anybody here doing uniform pick up tomorrow?


----------



## Valley42 (May 30, 2018)

fdnyfit19 said:


> how long, after the call, did you guys wait for the emails and stuff in the mail ??



I got called yesterday and received emails today.


----------



## Valley42 (May 30, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Is anybody here doing uniform pick up tomorrow?


 
I’m going Friday. 8am


----------



## Dillion83 (May 30, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> I’m going Friday. 8am


Tomorrow 2pm


----------



## nycemtdinosaur6 (May 31, 2018)

Wait.....They're calling off the 7031 exam already?? So 7000 is done? What gives? lol

EXAM: 7000
List: 00*


----------



## nycliving (May 31, 2018)

Is friday the only day theyre going to have the uniform pick up ? I havent gotten nothing. And i just medically qualified tuesday. Called my investigator and it goes to voicemail. Im from Ex. 7000  #6xx


----------



## Matt556 (May 31, 2018)

nycliving said:


> Is friday the only day theyre going to have the uniform pick up ? I havent gotten nothing. And i just medically qualified tuesday. Called my investigator and it goes to voicemail. Im from Ex. 7000  #6xx


Same here man i was told if the medical comes back i should get called exam 7000 list 7xx


----------



## nycliving (May 31, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Same here man i was told if the medical comes back i should get called exam 7000 list 7xx


 Someone i know got a call today and is from exam 7000 I believe. Not sure of their list number. I just hipe tomorrow isnt the only day for the uniform pick up. If its not , then we still have a chance.


----------



## Matt556 (May 31, 2018)

nycliving said:


> Someone i know got a call today and is from exam 7000 I believe. Not sure of their list number. I just hipe tomorrow isnt the only day for the uniform pick up. If its not , then we still have a chance.


yea i think today and tomorrow are the last days but you never know...good luck


----------



## nycliving (May 31, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> yea i think today and tomorrow are the last days but you never know...good luck


The last day for phone calls or uniforms?


----------



## Matt556 (May 31, 2018)

nycliving said:


> The last day for phone calls or uniforms?


Uniforms


----------



## nycliving (May 31, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Uniforms


Dammit, well best of luck brother


----------



## Delicadeza (Jun 1, 2018)

So I take it that calls for June are done going out?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> So I take it that calls for June are done going out?


No you never know that until the day the class starts


----------



## maremt (Jun 3, 2018)

Just got letter for physical from list 8001 and my number is 5xx


----------



## Rory (Jun 4, 2018)

rebner1156 said:


> No it means you are still finishing your process so you aren’t ready yet


It does not mean that. Re educate yourself and look back further into this from


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Jun 4, 2018)

Rory said:


> It does not mean that. Re educate yourself and look back further into this from



Hey Rory I know we can look back and see this question answered already, however would you mind explaining what an outstanding and not outstanding means I wanna hear your input if it’s not to much for you to simply type it? If you do mind and it’s such a huge issue than you can disregard will look what others have said.


----------



## Valley42 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey, anyone know how long the paperwork, ID picture day is. I go this Thursday before orientation on Monday. I searched this forum but didn’t see anything about how long it was. Just that people scheduled to go. Thank you. And congratulations to everyone going next Monday.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jun 4, 2018)

I go Thursday too, what time?


----------



## Valley42 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> I go Thursday too, what time?


8am maybe see you there.


----------



## yes112345 (Jun 4, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> How long after passing the PAT does one hear from an investigator?


I took the PAT earlier this week, what number do you call to see if you passed? or do they call you?


----------



## Stephanieyang (Jun 4, 2018)

Exam 8009 list#719

Anyone going to take PAT on 6/16/18 Saturday??? I received the letter last week and I am so thrilled that the hiring process finally gets to start!!


----------



## Dillion83 (Jun 4, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> 8am maybe see you there.


I’m 11am


----------



## Dillion83 (Jun 4, 2018)

yes112345 said:


> I took the PAT earlier this week, what number do you call to see if you passed? or do they call you?


It’s on one of the papers they gave you


----------



## BoSoxNYC (Jun 6, 2018)

Valley42 said:


> Hey, anyone know how long the paperwork, ID picture day is. I go this Thursday before orientation on Monday. I searched this forum but didn’t see anything about how long it was. Just that people scheduled to go. Thank you. And congratulations to everyone going next Monday.


Plan for about 4 hours on paperwork/picture day. It can vary depending on what else is going on at MetroTech but that's the average. Always arrive nice and early.

Congrats and good luck to all the new probies!


----------



## Valley42 (Jun 6, 2018)

BoSoxNYC said:


> Plan for about 4 hours on paperwork/picture day. It can vary depending on what else is going on at MetroTech but that's the average. Always arrive nice and early.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to all the new probies!


Thank you


----------



## graycord (Jun 7, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Hey Rory I know we can look back and see this question answered already, however would you mind explaining what an outstanding and not outstanding means I wanna hear your input if it’s not to much for you to simply type it? If you do mind and it’s such a huge issue than you can disregard will look what others have said.




This thread is a good reminder of what is wrong with a lot of EMS people. Instead of actually being of help, he actually logs in to tell someone to read all 540+ pages of a thread that spans years instead of just saying what he knows. And these are the types of people that are applying for a job where it is your duty to help.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jun 7, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Hey Rory I know we can look back and see this question answered already, however would you mind explaining what an outstanding and not outstanding means I wanna hear your input if it’s not to much for you to simply type it? If you do mind and it’s such a huge issue than you can disregard will look what others have said.







graycord said:


> This thread is a good reminder of what is wrong with a lot of EMS people. Instead of actually being of help, he actually logs in to tell someone to read all 540+ pages of a thread that spans years instead of just saying what he knows. And these are the types of people that are applying for a job where it is your duty to help.




I have been on this forum for a few years now and let me just say that I have been one of many that have helped on this board. only to get smart a$$ remarks and attitude when answering many questions. so that is why many of us in FDNY EMS just have opt to stay out of it.

But here is the answer about the outstanding Not outstanding means.

*"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached. 

"Outstanding Certification means: Your credentials and qualifications are under review to deem you eligible for hiring.

So when you see that your number was passed over this is usually the reason why.

GOOD LUCK

 Have questions inbox me if I can help.*


----------



## bigtimecards (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry if this has been asked already I couldnt find a similar situation. Im filling out the paper work for my intake interview, for the traffic conviction record how far back do they want? Im 23 now, i know for a fact I got a ticket when I was 18. I couldnt even tell you the month it was in, i dont recall any of the details just that it was for speeding, so I bought the abstract driving record and nothings on there, it only goes back 3 years. Dont want to leave it blank and it look like im hiding something if they need a more in depth driving record then the abstract. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dillion83 (Jun 11, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already I couldnt find a similar situation. Im filling out the paper work for my intake interview, for the traffic conviction record how far back do they want? Im 23 now, i know for a fact I got a ticket when I was 18. I couldnt even tell you the month it was in, i dont recall any of the details just that it was for speeding, so I bought the abstract driving record and nothings on there, it only goes back 3 years. Dont want to leave it blank and it look like im hiding something if they need a more in depth driving record then the abstract. Thanks in advance.


You can mention and just put the year, they will get your abstract too. No worries.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Jun 14, 2018)

Good morning brothers and sisters,

Anyone else at Metrotech this morning for intake?


----------



## paramedic01 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mikef19 said:


> Little word of advice, stop calling your investigator and bothering them. If they need anything or have questions, they will get in touch with you. It’s been said many times on this thread, it’s a long process and you need to be patient.


I'm trying to transfer from Nassau to FDNY and have not heard from my investigator


----------



## Mike1802 (Jun 15, 2018)

Exam #7000 List  #506
Went for interviews physicals physiologica and then never got called

Called
Metrotech 100 times. No one will return my calls. What do I do


----------



## Mike1802 (Jun 15, 2018)

paramedic01 said:


> I'm trying to transfer from Nassau to FDNY and have not heard from my investigator



My investigator is gone. Can’t get hold of anyone


----------



## Mike1802 (Jun 16, 2018)

Dillion83 said:


> Anybody waiting for a call from exam 7000?


Yes.


----------



## Mike1802 (Jun 16, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> i guess there not going in order because alot of us are still from exam 7000 and still never got a call



Ditto and my investigator is gone


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I got my letter in the mail today for the physical, although ive been going to the gym, im not where I want to be weight wise. What is the requirements or standards FD goes by?


----------



## AngieGreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Just found out I didn’t pass my physical agility test the only one I didn’t pass was the arm lift . 
Does anyone know how much I should lift to pass it for next time? I have 3 months until I go back for the retake and I want to prepare myself. Thanks!


----------



## RR1991 (Jun 29, 2018)

Does any know what is brought daily to the academy?
Is it enough stuff to fill a normal backpack or a large duffel bag? 

i only ask because my car is currently out of commission


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 29, 2018)

paramedic01 said:


> I'm trying to transfer from Nassau to FDNY and have not heard from my investigator


if you don't mind me asking, why?  I have heard that getting hired by nassau county (I believe they are police based) is like hitting the lottery in terms of pay and conditions, at least compared to other EMS jobs in the area.  What is your reasoning for looking to transfer to FDNY?


----------



## TeeDub (Jun 30, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> Does any know what is brought daily to the academy?
> Is it enough stuff to fill a normal backpack or a large duffel bag?
> 
> i only ask because my car is currently out of commission


You’re not allowed to bring a backpack during the academy. Only an unbranded Black duffle bag that has to be a specific size. They sell it at quartermast and you can buy it when you go to get your uniform before orientation


----------



## RR1991 (Jul 2, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> You’re not allowed to bring a backpack during the academy. Only an unbranded Black duffle bag that has to be a specific size. They sell it at quartermast and you can buy it when you go to get your uniform before orientation



Thank you


----------



## Matt556 (Jul 5, 2018)

My buddy recieved a letter from fdny Human Resources saying “you were considered and not selected for appointment and promotion to three seperate vacancies. Such ineligibility is only for the above named agency. Therefore you can be recertified to that agency only upon that agency’s request” anyone know what that means ? And how to go about it?


----------



## bigtimecards (Jul 6, 2018)

Got the letter for my medical/psych today and am wondering if someone can answer a question regarding the BMI. Im 5’11 and 3 quarters. Does anyone recall if they round down, up, or give you a specific weight in between inches in regards to the bmi chart? Im right in between 220-225 and would like to make sure im sub 220 if they are going to round me down to avoid a reweigh over a few pounds. Probably going to shed a few regardless to be safe but more curious then anything else. Thanks in advance


----------



## nycliving (Jul 8, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> Got the letter for my medical/psych today and am wondering if someone can answer a question regarding the BMI. Im 5’11 and 3 quarters. Does anyone recall if they round down, up, or give you a specific weight in between inches in regards to the bmi chart? Im right in between 220-225 and would like to make sure im sub 220 if they are going to round me down to avoid a reweigh over a few pounds. Probably going to shed a few regardless to be safe but more curious then anything else. Thanks in advance


 They will only let you be 20% above your BMI . If you’re 5’11 , you’re 20% is 220.8. If you’re 6’0 it’s 225.6 So if you’re 225 they will give u 30 days to loose the 5 lbs. If u end up loosing the 5lbs before the 30 days are up , u can go back before your 30 days are up.


----------



## Matt556 (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone still on test 7000 waiting for the next class?


----------



## emt117 (Jul 17, 2018)

I know it is a ways away but does anyone have an idea of a tentative date/week of the start for October academy? I have a vacation planned for the end of September and I am afraid of cell service and answering the call as well as handling paperwork that they send.


----------



## Matt556 (Jul 17, 2018)

emt117 said:


> I know it is a ways away but does anyone have an idea of a tentative date/week of the start for October academy? I have a vacation planned for the end of September and I am afraid of cell service and answering the call as well as handling paperwork that they send.


I know the current class graduates october 4th so im assuming calls will go out a week or two after


----------



## emt117 (Jul 17, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> I know the current class graduates october 4th so im assuming calls will go out a week or two after



Thank you


----------



## bigtimecards (Jul 17, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Thank you



Today at medicals they said Oct 15 half trainee half emt


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Jul 18, 2018)

Has any one investigators or any professional staff from FDNY Headquarters advised any one of the start date for the next upcoming EMT Academy?

ALSO Any Guys currently in the academy at fort Totten on here to tell us the experience any and every bit of info you have to offer?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Jul 18, 2018)

bigtimecards said:


> Today at medicals they said Oct 15 half trainee half emt



Who are “THEY” your referring too?


----------



## emtbluefloor (Jul 18, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Has any one investigators or any professional staff from FDNY Headquarters advised any one of the start date for the next upcoming EMT Academy?
> 
> ALSO Any Guys currently in the academy at fort Totten on here to tell us the experience any and every bit of info you have to offer?





FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Has any one investigators or any professional staff from FDNY Headquarters advised any one of the start date for the next upcoming EMT Academy?
> 
> ALSO Any Guys currently in the academy at fort Totten on here to tell us the experience any and every bit of info you have to offer?


Listen to instructions well, read your materials every night, and take pride in your uniform. Doing those things will help you tremendously in the academy.


----------



## CXXI (Jul 23, 2018)

I am filling out my medical papers now and was wondering if you’ve had broken bones in the past can that effect pressing forward? Also that section with alcohol chemicals etc. I don’t want it to come off wrong but I want to be honest can anyone give any light on how that’s reflected ? Thank you


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Jul 27, 2018)

Any Trainees from Exam 7014 that recently took the state certification this pass Wednesday the 25th? If so how was it? What were some of the questions?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Jul 27, 2018)

Disregard last I hear it’s August 16th


----------



## RR1991 (Jul 30, 2018)

Are the class schedules from7am-11am and 3pm-11pm? And do you get to pick which one you attend ?


----------



## CXXI (Jul 31, 2018)

I received a traffic ticket just now and my CPD was prolonged to refill out and bringing it in in two days for my medical pysch. Do I put this one down after everything was already finalized and notarized ?


----------



## Cenzo22 (Jul 31, 2018)

RR1991 said:


> Are the class schedules from7am-11am and 3pm-11pm? And do you get to pick which one you attend ?


Classes are 7am-3pm and 3pm-11pm. And you get a choice when you are called. Tour 2 or tour 3


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 5, 2018)

CXXI said:


> I received a traffic ticket just now and my CPD was prolonged to refill out and bringing it in in two days for my medical pysch. Do I put this one down after everything was already finalized and notarized ?



ASAP yup


----------



## JosephTent (Aug 10, 2018)

Exam 8009 list 100X anyone get their letter for their interview date yet?


----------



## JosephTent (Aug 13, 2018)

TheMedicLife said:


> ASAP yup



Would you happen to know if i'll be called? EXAM NO. 8009 List #100X . Just spoke to DCAS to call about my interview date since I never received my date yet, when I was at my physical the supervisor investigator told the entire room that we should expect our interviews in August. I called DCAS and they said that I should expect it in a few weeks (then again he said that's just his guess). Just a little worried I guess...


----------



## TheMedicLife (Aug 13, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Would you happen to know if i'll be called? EXAM NO. 8009 List #100X . Just spoke to DCAS to call about my interview date since I never received my date yet, when I was at my physical the supervisor investigator told the entire room that we should expect our interviews in August. I called DCAS and they said that I should expect it in a few weeks (then again he said that's just his guess). Just a little worried I guess...




Honestly about being called I Have no idea, Haven't been on this site for a minute, so don't even know what test number they are up to. I think they have a class graduating soon ? not sure. My buddy is in the medic program now and when they do rotations with us is how I know what's going on at Fort Totten.

But for sure any changes ad I mean any changes Like job change, traffic infractions etc you have to let your investigator know asap as it can hinder you getting on the job.


----------



## JosephTent (Aug 13, 2018)

TheMedicLife said:


> Honestly about being called I Have no idea, Haven't been on this site for a minute, so don't even know what test number they are up to. I think they have a class graduating soon ? not sure. My buddy is in the medic program now and when they do rotations with us is how I know what's going on at Fort Totten.
> 
> But for sure any changes ad I mean any changes Like job change, traffic infractions etc you have to let your investigator know asap as it can hinder you getting on the job.



My co-worker just got called for his interview his list number is 8XX. Hopefully I get a letter in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## bigtimecards (Aug 26, 2018)

Wondering if someone with some experience can shed some light on where i may be at. Finished the process about a month ago, had intake about 2.5 months ago. Had all my papers in that day and never had to go back to see my investigator. Was on not outstanding of as last week and havent heard anything besides doing my medical and psych last month. Then my investigator emailed me for more residency stuff this past friday. Could they just be behind on reviewing peoples files or is it just like a last minute thing? Fwiw dcas automated system isnt working for me to see if i moved from not outstanding to back to outstanding


----------



## JosephTent (Aug 29, 2018)

Interview date September 14th!  Any advice on filling out the CPD?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Aug 29, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Interview date September 14th!  Any advice on filling out the CPD?



Which Exam are u from ?


----------



## Prospective emt trainee (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello everyone,

New to the post. Exam #7014 and List # 6xx

Completed everything and just waiting for word about starting the academy in October, so excited.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Aug 30, 2018)

Shanice S said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to the post. Exam #7014 and List # 6xx
> 
> Completed everything and just waiting for word about starting the academy in October, so excited.



Hey Shanice I’m from Exam 7014 as well,  list number around 900 anyway for us to PM?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Aug 30, 2018)

Exam #8009 list number 6** 
I completed my physical agility, interview, medical and psychological. Finished the last step about 2-3 weeks ago. Next class is October 15th (thats what they told us at the medical) do you think there is a good chance of me getting into the October class?


----------



## Prospective emt trainee (Aug 31, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> Hey Shanice I’m from Exam 7014 as well,  list number around 900 anyway for us to PM?



Yeah sure


----------



## JosephTent (Aug 31, 2018)

Do you need the whole EMT cert letter when you first get your certification or just the wallet card? My friends are telling me you need the entire letter, but I am unable to find it. I just have the wallet card... I faxed NYS DOH for a duplicate card, I hope it comes in time before SEP 14th and I hope I get the entire letter not just the wallet card.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Aug 31, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Do you need the whole EMT cert letter when you first get your certification or just the wallet card? My friends are telling me you need the entire letter, but I am unable to find it. I just have the wallet card... I faxed NYS DOH for a duplicate card, I hope it comes in time before SEP 14th and I hope I get the entire letter not just the wallet card.


When I went i brought the big EMT certification and my wallet card but when I showed it to them they said they just needed the wallet card


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Aug 31, 2018)

Shanice S said:


> Yeah sure


 
You’ll definitely get called for September the last person that went in was the late 500’s, just post on here once they call you since you’ll more likely be one of the first notified


----------



## Watson9324 (Sep 4, 2018)

Exam 8009, Does anyone know what number they are up to yet regarding interviews? My list number is 10xx. I had my physical on July,15th


----------



## Watson9324 (Sep 4, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Interview date September 14th!  Any advice on filling out the CPD?


which exam are you from and whats you list number


----------



## Tony2211 (Sep 4, 2018)

does anyone know what the deferring process is like? like if you defer will you get called again?


----------



## Mike88800 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tony2211 said:


> does anyone know what the deferring process is like? like if you defer will you get called again?


When you defer then you decline it and your name is taken off the list, when you are ready to get put back on the list you have to send or fax a letter to DCAS to have your name restored to the eligible list and once it’s back on the list you should be called for the next class


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 7, 2018)

Has anyone been called while on a outstanding certification? I’ve searched for answers but am confused as to if being on a outstanding is a positive thing or a negative?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 7, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Has anyone been called while on a outstanding certification? I’ve searched for answers but am confused as to if being on a outstanding is a positive thing or a negative?



I’m not 100% Sure, however I’ve seen someone on this forum post that currently NOT on an outstanding certification means there closer to contacting you when you list # is reached, and currently ON an outstanding certification means still being revivewed


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 7, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Has anyone been called while on a outstanding certification? I’ve searched for answers but am confused as to if being on a outstanding is a positive thing or a negative?





FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> I’m not 100% Sure, however I’ve seen someone on this forum post that currently NOT on an outstanding certification means there closer to contacting you when you list # is reached, and currently ON an outstanding certification means still being revivewed



I Posted this awhile back if you look up my posts you will find many answers to questions that are being repeated over and over, 

*"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached. 

"Outstanding Certification means: Your credentials and qualifications are under review to deem you eligible for hiring.

So when you see that your number was passed over this is usually the reason why.

GOOD LUCK*


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 7, 2018)

TheMedicLife said:


> I Posted this awhile back if you look up my posts you will find many answers to questions that are being repeated over and over,
> 
> *"Not on an Outstanding Certification means: You are now found eligible for hiring when your list number is reached.
> 
> ...



No matter how many times you post it or anyone else post something helpful there will always be new comers who look for info as the years go by and instead of them spending hours looking through years of post someone who is knowledgeable can REPOST IT AGAIN As it won’t hurt, when I do get on I Definitely won’t mind repeating myself and reposting over for new upcomers and thank you by the way @TheMedicLife also be mindful things change over the years ...


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 7, 2018)

FDNY EMT TRAINEE said:


> No matter how many times you post it or anyone else post something helpful there will always be new comers who look for info as the years go by and instead of them spending hours looking through years of post someone who is knowledgeable can REPOST IT AGAIN As it won’t hurt, when I do get on I Definitely won’t mind repeating myself and reposting over for new upcomers and thank you by the way @TheMedicLife also be mindful things change over the years ...




If you go to my postings you will find EVERYTHING that has been asked and I was always and,
I mean ALWAYS happy to answer and or help with.
so looking at my postings would have every answer trust me. instead of weeding thru so many post.

I have posted quit a bit that I didn't mind helping and posted that any questions just inbox me,
and I would answer what I could.
BUT after having a Smart A$$ newbie LID Buff etc especially that one special jerk Off.
many of us just decided to bail.
We offer help, not to be disrespected. especially when we are on the job and would know quit a bit more.
So no I don't mind helping as I have never minded before. any questions, easy fix ..Hit me up in my inbox.
And Trust me @FDNY EMT TRAINEE not much has changed trust me lol.
and if it does, we find out about it ahead of time.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 8, 2018)

I understand, don’t let the negativie people ruin it for us good people, appreciate you though, follow me so I can send you pm in the future you seem really resourceful @TheMedicLife


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Sep 8, 2018)

I just got my medical lab results in the mail and it just said there were some “mild abnormalities” but everything else looked good. I’m guessing since I didn’t get a reserved status letter I’m good? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Sep 10, 2018)

FDNY 8009 said:


> I just got my medical lab results in the mail and it just said there were some “mild abnormalities” but everything else looked good. I’m guessing since I didn’t get a reserved status letter I’m good? Anyone have an idea?



You're fine, it's just something they want you to follow up with your primary doctor.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Sep 10, 2018)

TheMedicLife said:


> You're fine, it's just something they want you to follow up with your primary doctor.


Okay great thanks man!


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Sep 17, 2018)

Any idea when the phone calls for the October academy class go out?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 19, 2018)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Any idea when the phone calls for the October academy class go out?



Seconding this question.. does anyone happen to have any idea as to when calls might start to go out for October’s class?


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Sep 19, 2018)

I was also wondering when the calls for October will be going out??? ???????


----------



## EMT922 (Sep 21, 2018)

DD461 said:


> I was also wondering when the calls for October will be going out??? ???????


Looked at old posts in this forum. Looks like they call 2 weeks (maybe a little more) before the academy starts so should be the last days of September or the first few days of October.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 21, 2018)

Did the same, my “GUESS” is they’ll start calling September 28th and after. that’s only what I THINK.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 21, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> Did the same, my “GUESS” is they’ll start calling September 28th and after. that’s only what I THINK.



Calls have gone out. I’m in October’s class


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 21, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Calls have gone out. I’m in October’s class



Begun to go out. -

Exam 7000


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Sep 21, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Calls have gone out. I’m in October’s class


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 21, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Calls have gone out. I’m in October’s class



That’s Awesome, All The Best


----------



## Maylark (Sep 21, 2018)

Does CEVO Ambulance 3 give you extra points on the exam?  I heard some people say they got the points but I’m not sure if this is true.

Also, all I have is the certificate for completing the course.  It has no expiration date and no license number.  Should I just include it in my application anyway?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Sep 21, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Calls have gone out. I’m in October’s class


When did they call you?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 21, 2018)

FDNY 8009 said:


> When did they call you?



Today


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Sep 21, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Today


Nice congrats!


----------



## Matt556 (Sep 22, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Begun to go out. -
> 
> Exam 7000


 whats your list # ? Im on exam 7000 as well list number 720


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Sep 22, 2018)

I just got the call everyone!!! and good luck to everyone waiting.

Exam#7031 List#14x


----------



## Trainee7014 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m curious, I signed up for exam 7014. However, I recently moved to Nassau County from Queens. Am I no longer eligible? The announcement says nyc residency within 90 days of appointment. At the same time, your only a trainee for 90 days... although the official Emt-basic title states Nassau county residents are eligible?


----------



## Matt556 (Sep 24, 2018)

Just got the call test 7000 list # 7**


----------



## emt117 (Sep 24, 2018)

Can those called please give some info on the dates they gave you? Academy start date? When you report for uniforms etc.? Thank you


----------



## emt117 (Sep 24, 2018)

Does anyone know how many times you are allowed to defer? If you defer once can you defer a second time?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 24, 2018)

Got the call today Exam #7014, List # 88x


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Sep 24, 2018)

emt117 said:


> Can those called please give some info on the dates they gave you? Academy start date? When you report for uniforms etc.? Thank you



When I was called Saturday afternoon, I wasn't given a choice just told the hours are 7am-3pm(Tour 2) for the academy. Orientation in MetroTech October 15. First day at the academy in Fort Totten is October 16. I was given dates October 10, 11 and 12 for either uniform at Quartermaster or ID and paper work day at MetroTech.


----------



## EMT922 (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm Exam 7031 List 20x , anxiety is getting to me


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 24, 2018)

GoodLuck To All


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 25, 2018)

This may sound a little silly but if any of us who have been called would like to do a pre academy little workout .. Let’s get together , for moral support. Maybe a small run? Or even basic sit-ups and planks?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 25, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> This may sound a little silly but if any of us who have been called would like to do a pre academy little workout .. Let’s get together , for moral support. Maybe a small run? Or even basic sit-ups and planks?



Sounds Awesome Actually, There’s Nothing wrong with preparing in advance


----------



## l1lly (Sep 25, 2018)

hey guys, I found this forum and thought it'd be a good place to ask a question/advice. I was on exam number 7000 but never went to any of the appointments, I remember receiving a letter in the mail saying I was disqualified due to not going to the appointment, I remember emailing and mailing them a letter a while back to see if I could decline temporarily but never got a response. would it be crazy to call them somehow and see if I can be restored to the list? or since so much time has passed would they think that's crazy and just tell me to apply for the new test? thanks!


----------



## bigtimecards (Sep 25, 2018)

Can anyone who has recently gone through the academy shed some light on what the daily PT consists of?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 25, 2018)

l1lly said:


> hey guys, I found this forum and thought it'd be a good place to ask a question/advice. I was on exam number 7000 but never went to any of the appointments, I remember receiving a letter in the mail saying I was disqualified due to not going to the appointment, I remember emailing and mailing them a letter a while back to see if I could decline temporarily but never got a response. would it be crazy to call them somehow and see if I can be restored to the list? or since so much time has passed would they think that's crazy and just tell me to apply for the new test? thanks!




Call 212-669-1357 Dcas Voice Automated, Follow the prompts. 

Press 2 Enter Social 
Then Enter Exam # 7000
Listen to the instructions


----------



## Vman18 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi I’m an aspiring ems member that would like to sign up for the next trainee exam. I just turned 20 and I was wondering when does your two year mark start in order to qualify for going through the fire promotional process. Does the first day of ems academy count as your first day on the job and you just add two years to that date? Or does your two years start the day you finish your probation?


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 26, 2018)

me thinks your an aspiring firefighter who is looking to kill time on the ambulance and not take the open firefighter exam, instead of an aspiring ems member......


----------



## Vman18 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes I want to do my time in ems, but I am young and in no way ready or even have the desire to be a firefighter in the near future and would rather work in ambulance for a few years while I finish my education . All I did was ask some questions, I didn’t want to come off  
as obnoxious, I apologize.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Sep 26, 2018)

To anyone that has gone to quartermaster for their uniform. When everyone says you must run a little. Do they direct you to where you're running to? Am I allowed to run to my car to take a few of the items and run back inside and continue?


----------



## Tony2211 (Sep 27, 2018)

Has anybody been called off of exam 8009 yet?


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 28, 2018)

Vman18 said:


> Yes I want to do my time in ems, but I am young and in no way ready or even have the desire to be a firefighter in the near future and would rather work in ambulance for a few years while I finish my education . All I did was ask some questions, I didn’t want to come off
> as obnoxious, I apologize.


You didn’t come off obnoxious at all. No need to apologize for ur post....I think it’s the start of ur academy


----------



## TeeDub (Sep 28, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> To anyone that has gone to quartermaster for their uniform. When everyone says you must run a little. Do they direct you to where you're running to? Am I allowed to run to my car to take a few of the items and run back inside and continue?


When I went you got just about all of ur stuff inside qtr master. Then they let u double time to ur car to empty ur bag full of stuff to make room for ur temporary bunker gear


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Sep 28, 2018)

TeeDub said:


> When I went you got just about all of ur stuff inside qtr master. Then they let u double time to ur car to empty ur bag full of stuff to make room for ur temporary bunker gear



Thanks for clarifying that, I thought it was going from building to building to get stuff. Much appreciated.


----------



## Matt556 (Sep 29, 2018)

Anyone get a letter yet from there investigator regarding the academy?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Sep 29, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Anyone get a letter yet from there investigator regarding the academy?



Yes Letter Received today


----------



## NycEmt7 (Sep 30, 2018)

Matt556 said:


> Anyone get a letter yet from there investigator regarding the academy?





Call but no letter yet


----------



## Tony2211 (Sep 30, 2018)

Are calls still going out?


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Sep 30, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> Call but no letter yet



Same.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Oct 1, 2018)

I got my letter and instructions today, I wonder why it says to wear the FDNY Issued short sleeve uniform shirt instead of longsleeve shirt to orientation.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Oct 1, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> I got my letter and instructions today, I wonder why it says to wear the FDNY Issued short sleeve uniform shirt instead of longsleeve shirt to orientation.



My paper states to wear long sleeves


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Oct 1, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> My paper states to wear long sleeves



Oh no I wonder if they made an error. Mine says light blueshort-sleeved shirt, collar insignia, tie, tie clip, dark blue pants, black belt and black boots for orientation day.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Oct 1, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Oh no I wonder if they made an error. Mine says light blueshort-sleeved shirt, collar insignia, tie, tie clip, dark blue pants, black belt and black boots for orientation day.



It’s more than likely an error, mines say everything else same as yours. There is a contact number to call in regards to any questions and concerns


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Oct 1, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> It’s more than likely an error, mines say everything else same as yours. There is a contact number to call in regards to any questions and concerns


 
Thanks, will do.


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 1, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> It’s more than likely an error, mines say everything else same as yours. There is a contact number to call in regards to any questions and concerns



Mine states short sleeves as well.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Oct 1, 2018)

I may have to call myself Lol, @Dreamybluesky @NycEmt7


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Oct 1, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> I may have to call myself Lol, @Dreamybluesky @NycEmt7


 
Haha we all must call and report back here. And this is only the beginning. BTW does the yellow rectangle in the Fort Totten map mean those are places where we could park?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 1, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> I may have to call myself Lol, @Dreamybluesky @NycEmt7



@AspiringFDNYEMT I may have to call as well. My orientation date on the second page states 8 am  however on the top letter it accidentally states 4 pm


----------



## graycord (Oct 1, 2018)

Vman18 said:


> Yes I want to do my time in ems, but I am young and in no way ready or even have the desire to be a firefighter in the near future and would rather work in ambulance for a few years while I finish my education . All I did was ask some questions, I didn’t want to come off
> as obnoxious, I apologize.





Don't mind that guy, he is simply displaying one of the known side effects of ems work, permanent callousness. Be careful because it can happen to you too.


----------



## Delicadeza (Oct 2, 2018)

I seem to have lost my wallet EMT Cert Card somehow while getting all my papers ready and in order....

I’m mailing out the replacement form to Albany today. How long does it usually take to receive the replacement card?

And would it DQ me if I don’t have the wallet card by the day I have to be at Metrotech for ID pics and employment paperwork? I do still have the paper certificate, and I would think that my EMT Card is already on file from the investigation process...


----------



## JosephTent (Oct 2, 2018)

Delicadeza said:


> I seem to have lost my wallet EMT Cert Card somehow while getting all my papers ready and in order....
> 
> I’m mailing out the replacement form to Albany today. How long does it usually take to receive the replacement card?
> 
> And would it DQ me if I don’t have the wallet card by the day I have to be at Metrotech for ID pics and employment paperwork? I do still have the paper certificate, and I would think that my EMT Card is already on file from the investigation process...



It wouldn’t DQ you. I would fax it instead of mailing it out. I faxed the forum and received my cert 4 days later from the day I faxed it.


----------



## Delicadeza (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you. I tried to fax it (3 times) and was getting a “no answer/busy” error message. So instead I just went to the Post Office and had it overnighted so they’ll get it tomorrow morning. 

I’ve already informed my investigator of this. He said he was going to speak to his supervisor and see if it was OK that they already have my most recent EMT card on file.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Oct 2, 2018)

Anybody from exam 8009 get called?


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 2, 2018)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Oh no I wonder if they made an error. Mine says light blueshort-sleeved shirt, collar insignia, tie, tie clip, dark blue pants, black belt and black boots for orientation day.



@Dreamybluesky I called today (my paper stated to  wear the blueshort sleeved shirt) but they clarified I am to wear my bluelong sleeved shirt.


----------



## SIemt (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone have any idea when the next promo is coming out?


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Oct 2, 2018)

NycEmt7 said:


> @Dreamybluesky I called today (my paper stated to  wear the blueshort sleeved shirt) but they clarified I am to wear my bluelong sleeved shirt.



Omg thank you for calling and finding out. One less worry.


----------



## Mike1802 (Oct 2, 2018)

Watson9324 said:


> which exam are you from and whats you list number


are you asking Michael sterlacci this question - im slightly confused with this website


----------



## mmfooooood (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello,
Does any one know if the class in Feb will be for EMT's or trainee's


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Oct 8, 2018)

mmfooooood said:


> Hello,
> Does any one know if the class in Feb will be for EMT's or trainee's



Would you happen to know who confirmed a February class?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Oct 8, 2018)

AspiringFDNYEMT said:


> Would you happen to know who confirmed a February class?


When I was doing my intake back in July they told us they r hiring for October and January


----------



## NycEmt7 (Oct 11, 2018)

Is anyone else doing both picture day and uniform fitting tomorrow as well? For those of you that have gone to picture day already... I’ve read it takes about 4 hours .. is that so?


----------



## Delicadeza (Oct 13, 2018)

Edit: never mind


----------



## Suly 9075 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello everyone new to this forum. I’m taking the EMT exam is Saturday Exam#9075. How long does the process take. Thank you.


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Oct 17, 2018)

Suly7341 said:


> Hello everyone new to this forum. I’m taking the EMT exam is Saturday Exam#9075. How long does the process take. Thank you.[/QUOTE
> 
> Between 1 1/2 and 2 Years Possibly longer based on which academy you are called to start, they have multiple throughout the duration of the eligible list,  lower list numbers who handled all paper work gets contacted first of course


----------



## Suly 9075 (Oct 17, 2018)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Suly 9075 (Oct 19, 2018)

I’m taking my Civil Exam tomorrow EMS Trainee.#9075 Wish me luck, don’t know what to expect.


----------



## Vman18 (Oct 19, 2018)

Suly7341 said:


> I’m taking my Civil Exam tomorrow EMS Trainee.#9075 Wish me luck, don’t know what to expect.


The trainee “exam” is just the application it’s not an actual test.


----------



## Suly 9075 (Oct 19, 2018)

Wait so it’s just an application? I thought it was an exam.


----------



## Suly 9075 (Oct 19, 2018)

Vman18 said:


> The trainee “exam” is just the application it’s not an actual test.


Thank you for letting me know. I actually filled out the application online when I paid. I feel silly. Thank you!


----------



## Suly 9075 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have another question, how long do you have to be an EMT before becoming a Paramedic and does the FDNY do the training for Paramedics? Thanks!


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Oct 21, 2018)

Anybody in the academy now know what the highest list number they got up to? And on which exam?


----------



## maremt (Oct 25, 2018)

Does anyone know what list number they are up to from the exam 8009


----------



## Watson9324 (Oct 29, 2018)

Had my interview at the end of September list number 10xx exam 8009 and now I'm waiting for my medical letter. Has anyone received their medical letter?


----------



## Mikef19 (Oct 30, 2018)

Suly7341 said:


> I have another question, how long do you have to be an EMT before becoming a Paramedic and does the FDNY do the training for Paramedics? Thanks!



Yes, you need to be an EMT before you’re a medic. There is an internal promotion to paramedic within the department. After you finish the academy, when DCAS posts the filing for the upgrade, you sign up for that. Then there is an internal entry exam (basic math, protocol stuff) given by the academy. A list is established based off those scores. It’s a 9 month pretty intense training, according to those who’ve done it.


----------



## cswides (Oct 30, 2018)

I apologize if this has been asked previously, I tried to find the answer myself but was unsuccessful.

Recently took the 9014 exam for EMT (Fire) in September and was wondering when those exam results would be posted, or at least a ballpark time frame.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Oct 31, 2018)

cswides said:


> I apologize if this has been asked previously, I tried to find the answer myself but was unsuccessful.
> 
> Recently took the 9014 exam for EMT (Fire) in September and was wondering when those exam results would be posted, or at least a ballpark time frame.


List numbers usually come out around like March? Somewhere round there


----------



## cswides (Oct 31, 2018)

FDNY 8009 said:


> List numbers usually come out around like March? Somewhere round there


Thanks for the reply. I am anticipating the 70, maybe a 75 from volunteer work. How fast are they gonna try to get through this list? Seeing as they are offering a training program for EMTs, it seems as though the department is looking for a lot of people.


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 1, 2018)

Mikef19 said:


> Yes, you need to be an EMT before you’re a medic. There is an internal promotion to paramedic within the department. After you finish the academy, when DCAS posts the filing for the upgrade, you sign up for that. Then there is an internal entry exam (basic math, protocol stuff) given by the academy. A list is established based off those scores. It’s a 9 month pretty intense training, according to those who’ve done it.



@Mikef19 is correct 100% 
Oh Yeah 9 months of intense and make sure you study, study and STUDY some more, 3 exam fails and you are out regardless if you only have 1 or 2 months left. you can come back again, but why would anyone want to subject to all that, when if you apply yourself. and study as if your life depends on it. 
it is a no nonsense 9 months but so worth it in the end.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Nov 2, 2018)

All I have to say is it is intense, a test everyday, cleaning uniform and boots everyday, and I'm having pt training everyday for now. Get ready everyone.


----------



## Mikef19 (Nov 3, 2018)

TheMedicLife said:


> @Mikef19 is correct 100%
> Oh Yeah 9 months of intense and make sure you study, study and STUDY some more, 3 exam fails and you are out regardless if you only have 1 or 2 months left. you can come back again, but why would anyone want to subject to all that, when if you apply yourself. and study as if your life depends on it.
> it is a no nonsense 9 months but so worth it in the end.



You in one of the current classes? At least you’re getting paid for it, I wish i would have come in as an emt years ago and upgraded. I did it on the outside and came in as a ptop.


----------



## bigtimecards (Nov 6, 2018)

Does anyone on the job know about vacation in your first year? Do we get it during our first year or once we have completed one year? I know we’ll be at the bottom of the totem pole but is it hard to get off for more then a day or 2? Have a wedding In florida 2 months after academy would end. Not a big deal if i cant go just want to respond correctly


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 11, 2018)

Mikef19 said:


> You in one of the current classes? At least you’re getting paid for it, I wish i would have come in as an emt years ago and upgraded. I did it on the outside and came in as a ptop.




 I graduated in June and thank god we got paid lol. But the **** is grueling and every test a prayer not to fail. your hair goes grey in the Med Class. Glad I made it out with my Patch.
I was going to do it on the outside but my friend said just wait and do it thru FDNY. glad I did.


----------



## JosephTent (Nov 13, 2018)

Just finished my medical/psych. Very long process walked out around 2pm. Exam 8009. There is speculation that the February class is going to be half trainee/EMT can anyone confirm? I also heard after February the class after will be in June. Looking forward to the academy!! Anyone who’s been in the process should I email my investigator and let him know I finished the MED/psych and if there is anything he needs from me? I don’t think it would hurt to send me a email


----------



## TheMedicLife (Nov 16, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Just finished my medical/psych. Very long process walked out around 2pm. Exam 8009. There is speculation that the February class is going to be half trainee/EMT can anyone confirm? I also heard after February the class after will be in June. Looking forward to the academy!! Anyone who’s been in the process should I email my investigator and let him know I finished the MED/psych and if there is anything he needs from me? I don’t think it would hurt to send me a email




Trust me they know and if you don't hear from them thats good news. Investigators are not only for you but they have a pile they are looking at.  If they need something from you or you are missing documents they will contact you.
Give you a heads up and just stay outta trouble, and wait. Only contact them if your job has changed or traffic infractions or trouble. if you don't it can get you DQd.

Good luck


----------



## JosephTent (Nov 20, 2018)

TheMedicLife said:


> Trust me they know and if you don't hear from them thats good news. Investigators are not only for you but they have a pile they are looking at.  If they need something from you or you are missing documents they will contact you.
> Give you a heads up and just stay outta trouble, and wait. Only contact them if your job has changed or traffic infractions or trouble. if you don't it can get you DQd.
> 
> Good luck



And what about asking about the academy date?


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 20, 2018)

They will tell you when you will start. Don’t be That Guy.


----------



## StormForce (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello everyone just a super quick question to ask. If I were to score a 80 on the emt exam what range will my list number be and how long will that take?


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 25, 2018)

Hahahaha Haha!


----------



## JosephTent (Dec 1, 2018)

Just received my Lab results in the mail. It says that the results were found to be in acceptable limits. Which is good correct?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Dec 7, 2018)

Does anybody know when this current class graduates?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Dec 8, 2018)

JosephTent said:


> Just received my Lab results in the mail. It says that the results were found to be in acceptable limits. Which is good correct?




Yea and if they sent you the results just follow up with your primary Doc. and ask him what he sees; but you are good.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Dec 14, 2018)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Does anybody know when this current class graduates?



We don't know the exact graduation date but our last day in the academy is January 29,2019. Graduation will be sometime in February. We will graduate with the trainee class and they have about 3 weeks more than us.


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Jan 4, 2019)

Graduation day for current academy is February 19, 2019. The next academy also starts on that day.


----------



## JosephTent (Jan 8, 2019)

Dreamybluesky said:


> Graduation day for current academy is February 19, 2019. The next academy also starts on that day.



I heard that the academy ends on the 29th of January... can anyone verify ?


----------



## Dreamybluesky (Jan 8, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> I heard that the academy ends on the 29th of January... can anyone verify ?



The academy ends January 31st which is our graduation practice but that's for alpha company( already emts). We go out into the streets as we wait for bravo(trainees) to graduate. Then we both graduate February 19th


----------



## Matt556 (Jan 9, 2019)

to who ever is going into the next academy class..be prepared to do alot of pushups,running and pushup planks..its deff intense the first few weeks..good look your gonna need it


----------



## Andynyc1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ems Trainee 9075 candidate here lol, so what is the medical process like? I work out a lot and do a lot of boxing 5”11 and 240lbs obviously I plan on shredding that down but would that dq me medically ? Any trainees who passed the academy care to clarify how the academy is for the trainees? And someone explain how the medical is? Is it lenient or are they tough on the weight process ? Still waiting for my list number lol I know I got a 79 Cause of my bachelors. Any info would help and yeah I tried scrolling through 500 pages to find info but it’s a lot so any help would be awesome. I was hired as a  fire alarm dispatcher recently, I’m guessing do I have to do my background check over again ? Like send all the files in or they’ll refer to my old file ?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jan 16, 2019)

Does anyone know when they might be making the calls for the next class?


----------



## TheMedicLife (Jan 18, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Ems Trainee 9075 candidate here lol, so what is the medical process like? I work out a lot and do a lot of boxing 5”11 and 240lbs obviously I plan on shredding that down but would that dq me medically ? Any trainees who passed the academy care to clarify how the academy is for the trainees? And someone explain how the medical is? Is it lenient or are they tough on the weight process ? Still waiting for my list number lol I know I got a 79 Cause of my bachelors. Any info would help and yeah I tried scrolling through 500 pages to find info but it’s a lot so any help would be awesome. I was hired as a  fire alarm dispatcher recently, I’m guessing do I have to do my background check over again ? Like send all the files in or they’ll refer to my old file ?



if your BMI is over the entry level and weight also a problem you can be DQd and given time {Not to much, so start getting it off now} If I remember correctly 30 days. they are tough on the weight.
all jobs especially recent must be included for your investigator. any trouble, tickets, arrest records revealed to your investigator. THEY WILL FIND OUT if you withhold any pertinent information. 

Good luck


----------



## JosephTent (Jan 18, 2019)

Can someone clarify this? I heard that FDNY will no longer have summer classes that goes for academies and refreshers due to something with the fiscal year. Is this true? I was told that there was going to be a June class this year.


----------



## Suly 9075 (Jan 23, 2019)

Did anyone from #9075 received an email today regarding PAT?


----------



## Andynyc1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes a lot of the candidates who mailed the affirmation letters in on time and applied for the trainee 9075 position, list numbers prob won’t be mailed till March and the PAT won’t start till July willing to bet or maybe June. Academy for this exam and emt exam is suppose to start in September.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jan 24, 2019)

Has anybody from exam 8009 been called yet?


----------



## AngieGreen (Jan 24, 2019)

Has anybody gotten called for the February class yet ?! Do the calls go out two weeks before the academy? Help!


----------



## Andynyc1 (Jan 24, 2019)

You’ll get called don’t over stress it they usually call for the hires 2 weeks prior or even a week prior just hang tight and wait you got time


----------



## Gratefuled (Jan 30, 2019)

AngieGreen said:


> Has anybody gotten called for the February class yet ?! Do the calls go out two weeks before the academy? Help!


Yes, they started calls for February's class.  I think on Monday.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jan 30, 2019)

Anybody from 8009 get called?


----------



## Gratefuled (Jan 30, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Anybody from 8009 get called?


Yes. They started calling and scheduling folks this week.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jan 30, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Yes. They started calling and scheduling folks this week.


Whats ur list #?


----------



## Gratefuled (Jan 30, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Whats ur list #?


8X


----------



## Tony2211 (Jan 31, 2019)

For everyone who got the call for the upcoming academy, did any of you get an email or letter regarding academy yet?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jan 31, 2019)

Has anyone else off exam 8009 get a call yet? If so what list #?


----------



## Tony2211 (Jan 31, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Has anyone else off exam 8009 get a call yet? If so what list #?


Got the call on Tuesday.
List #: 2xx
Exam 8009


----------



## Emttttt (Jan 31, 2019)

Ca


Andynyc1 said:


> Ems Trainee 9075 candidate here lol, so what is the medical process like? I work out a lot and do a lot of boxing 5”11 and 240lbs obviously I plan on shredding that down but would that dq me medically ? Any trainees who passed the academy care to clarify how the academy is for the trainees? And someone explain how the medical is? Is it lenient or are they tough on the weight process ? Still waiting for my list number lol I know I got a 79 Cause of my bachelors. Any info would help and yeah I tried scrolling through 500 pages to find info but it’s a lot so any help would be awesome. I was hired as a  fire alarm dispatcher recently, I’m guessing do I have to do my background check over again ? Like send all the files in or they’ll refer to my old file ?



Most likely get away with 210lbs at your height, but if I were you I would just go down to 200. It will be easier on your knees too when u do pt. Not much advice can be given for academy, just stay fit and pass your tests.


----------



## Gratefuled (Jan 31, 2019)

Emttttt said:


> Ca
> 
> 
> Most likely get away with 210lbs at your height, but if I were you I would just go down to 200. It will be easier on your knees too when u do pt. Not much advice can be given for academy, just stay fit and pass your tests.


From what I remember it's more about BMI.  They is a certain percentage you need to be under.  Don't remember what it is this though.  If you need a right measure get below 30%


----------



## JosephTent (Jan 31, 2019)

Anyone else get called 8009? If so please state your list # so far the highest is 2XX


----------



## Mikef19 (Feb 1, 2019)

What day are people who got the call scheduled to start the academy?


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 1, 2019)

I got called to send in employment verification from exam 8009 list # 4XX.   I know other people that were called also for academy feb 20 already.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 1, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> I got called to send in employment verification from list 8009. I know other people that were called also for academy feb 20.



What were their list numbers? Academy starts on the 19th


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 1, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> What were their list numbers? Academy starts on the 19th


List # 1XX. I was advised that they go by list# and who has all creditials. If someone list # is 98 and they don’t have all creditials handed in they go onto  the next #.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m anxious too see what list # they go up to on 8009


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 1, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> I’m anxious too see what list # they go up to on 8009


Me too


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 1, 2019)

After #8009 what exam # is next? Congrates to those who got called so far!


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 2, 2019)

I received my call yesterday for academy feb 19. My list # is 4XX


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone else get called


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Anyone else get called


Are you on the 8009 list?  What's your number!


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Are you on the 8009 list? What's your number!



100X. I didn’t get called yet


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> 100X. I didn’t get called yet


It's a long wait, but worth it.   Have you thought about taking the evoc class and HAZMAT and retaking the test?  You might get called sooner.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> It's a long wait, but worth it. Have you thought about taking the evoc class and HAZMAT and retaking the test? You might get called sooner.



Are you waiting as well? No I haven’t.


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Are you waiting as well? No I haven’t.


I'm in the February academy.  I went through the exam and figured it where I could get points. Too classes I needed, etc.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> I'm in the February academy. I went through the exam and figured it where I could get points. Too classes I needed, etc.



What’s your list #? Your on 8009?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> What’s your list #? Your on 8009?


I'm 8x on 8009.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> I'm 8x on 8009.



So your going into the feb class or graduating in feb?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> So your going into the feb class or graduating in feb?


I go in the February class.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> I go in the February class.



Good luck. They are still calling people till the 19th so I may have a shot. If not then June/July.


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Good luck. They are still calling people till the 19th so I may have a shot. If not then June/July.


Thanks.   I'm not 100% sure, but I think the academy only takes about 150 per class.  So you're at the mercy of those in front of you.  If a lot of people defer them it could be good.  
Good luck.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 3, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Thanks. I'm not 100% sure, but I think the academy only takes about 150 per class. So you're at the mercy of those in front of you. If a lot of people defer them it could be good.
> Good luck.



150 for both AM and PM? One user’s list number is 4XX and got called.


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 3, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> 150 for both AM and PM? One user’s list number is 4XX and got called.


I think it's 150 for both, but I have no confirmation of that.  I'm going on the size of previous classes  there is always an article in the FDNY website about graduation and if u go back far enough u can see how many graduated.

List number doesn't mean that the number of people in front of you are going.  People defer. That's why I didn't get called for the October class.  They only took about 70 people from 8009.  The rest where from previous lists and deferrals.   And October was split between EMTs and trainees.   If they do trainees over the summer (like they did last summer).  The EMT class size will be cut in half.

Perhaps someone can confirm class size?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 3, 2019)

Im eagerly waiting for a phone call lol hope they r still making calls. I finished the process back in August. Didn’t make the October class but I’m really hoping to make this February class. Exam 8009 list #6xx


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 4, 2019)

Does anyone know if we need to buy anything for academy or do they give us everything we need???


----------



## FDNY 8009 EMT (Feb 4, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Im eagerly waiting for a phone call lol hope they r still making calls. I finished the process back in August. Didn’t make the October class but I’m really hoping to make this February class. Exam 8009 list #6xx


I hope you get a call as well, my list number is not far behind you so seeing you in February will also help me feel reassured that ill make it in junes academy.


----------



## FDNY 8009 EMT (Feb 4, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> Does anyone know if we need to buy anything for academy or do they give us everything we need???


No you dont need to but anything! Its all given; or so ive been told by a few friends that are ahead of me.


----------



## FDNY 8009 EMT (Feb 4, 2019)

Also


Brooklyn11209 said:


> I received my call yesterday for academy feb 19. My list # is 4XX


thats crazy ur number is in 400s but i have a buddy thats 300s & hes ready to go but hasn’t received a call. They go in order so idk how it’s possible.


----------



## maremt (Feb 4, 2019)

They call up to the night before. Still waiting List 6XX. I'm hoping to get in the summer class, I don't think they will get to my number this time around.


----------



## maremt (Feb 4, 2019)

FDNY 8009 EMT said:


> Also
> 
> thats crazy ur number is in 400s but i have a buddy thats 300s & hes


----------



## maremt (Feb 4, 2019)

Do they call on weekends also?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 4, 2019)

maremt said:


> They call up to the night before. Still waiting List 6XX. I'm hoping to get in the summer class, I don't think they will get to my number this time around.


When did u finish ur process?


----------



## maremt (Feb 4, 2019)

August


----------



## maremt (Feb 4, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> When did u finish ur process?


August


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 5, 2019)

How long does Dcas take to establish your list #


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 5, 2019)

Suly7341 said:


> How long does Dcas take to establish your list #


U usually get ur list #s sometime in March. After that u wait to get a letter in the mail for ur Physical agility test and then u wait again for ur interview and then u wait again for ur medical/physchological and then if u pass all of that u wait AGAIN to get called for the academy. It’s all a big waiting game lol how soon u start to get called for the first step depends on ur list number.


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 5, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> U usually get ur list #s sometime in March. After that u wait to get a letter in the mail for ur Physical agility test and then u wait again for ur interview and then u wait again for ur medical/physchological and then if u pass all of that u wait AGAIN to get called for the academy. It’s all a big waiting game lol how soon u start to get called for the first step depends on ur list number.


Thank you!!! Just a waiting game basically.


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 6, 2019)

FDNY 8009 EMT said:


> Also
> 
> thats crazy ur number is in 400s but i have a buddy thats 300s & hes ready to go but hasn’t received a call. They go in order so idk how it’s possible.


Did your friend get called yet??  Someone else I know from 8009 list # 56x also got called.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 6, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> Did your friend get called yet??  Someone else I know from 8009 list # 56x also got called.


When did they get the call?


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 6, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> When did they get the call?


My friend in the 500’s got his call Friday. You should call your investigator.


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 6, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> My friend in the 600 got his call Friday


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m abit confused, didn’t the emt 8009 exam came out in sept 2017? And it’s 2019 and there only up to list number 500 or 600? That’s crazy but lol I’m not surprised it’s how the city works I guess


----------



## maremt (Feb 6, 2019)

do you have friends in the 500's and 600's.  That does not make sense how could they go through all these numbers, if the class is only 150. I have no problem with that it just makes me closer


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 6, 2019)

Did anybody get called this week?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 6, 2019)

maremt said:


> do you have friends in the 500's and 600's.  That does not make sense how could they go through all these numbers, if the class is only 150. I have no problem with that it just makes me closer


I think they r losing a lot of people to the fire fighter exam 7001


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 6, 2019)

Question what exam is after 8009 and before 9075? Are they not doing 180?


----------



## Tony2211 (Feb 6, 2019)

I believe this upcoming class is going to be 180 in total. 90 in the morning class and 90 in the afternoon class. It's also only EMTs. No trainees. which is why they are probably getting to the 600s and 500s on 8009.


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 6, 2019)

maremt said:


> do you have friends in the 500's and 600's.  That does not make sense how could they go through all these numbers, if the class is only 150. I have no problem with that it just makes me closer


Honestly I wasn’t expecting to get called until summer or fall. So I don’t understand it myself.


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 6, 2019)

If you know anyone who got called or yourself please post it here for those waiting (like myself) can see where they’re at on exam 8009. Thank you to everyone who is posting.


----------



## LIemt8009 (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m on exam 8009, low 400 list number and was called Monday. Not sure why they would skip up to 500 and 600 than back to 400.


----------



## Beastkid100 (Feb 7, 2019)

Does anyone here know how it works for re-enlisters? Im from exam 6003 and had to redo my process which i finished last month.. Currently waiting on a call..wondering how they would go about calling someone from a list from 3 years ago...


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Did they exhausted the list for the last trainee exam before 9075? Any prior ems trainee can comment on this ?


----------



## maremt (Feb 8, 2019)

Just heard they are done calling for the Feb. class, next class in the summer. I'm hoping they will still use exam #8009.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 8, 2019)

maremt said:


> Just heard they are done calling for the Feb. class, next class in the summer. I'm hoping they will still use exam #8009.


Do u know when in the summer?


----------



## maremt (Feb 8, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Do u know when in the summer?


no thats all the info I got


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 8, 2019)

I just got a call now 
Exam 8009 list #6**


----------



## Future Fireman (Feb 8, 2019)

looking foreward to going into the academy this February idk if my list number will be reached this time around list# 80*


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 8, 2019)

Can anyone confirm if they stopped calling for the February class? So far it looks like they’re in the 600-700 mark on the exam.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 8, 2019)

Is anyone that got called for this academy class going to quartermaster on Tuesday? What are we going there for? I know im going friday for uniform fitting but I couldn’t really understand what Tuesdays was for


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 8, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Is anyone that got called for this academy class going to quartermaster on Tuesday? What are we going there for? I know im going friday for uniform fitting but I couldn’t really understand what Tuesdays was for


I have to go Monday to HR at MetroTech and uniform Friday.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 9, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> I have to go Monday to HR at MetroTech and uniform Friday.


My bad i got it mixed up, yea im going to metro tech on Tuesday  and then uniforms on friday. But what r we doing at metro tech?


----------



## AngieGreen (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey if anyone has day tours and is looking for 4x12 PM me !


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Feb 9, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> My bad i got it mixed up, yea im going to metro tech on Tuesday  and then uniforms on friday. But what r we doing at metro tech?


I am assuming it’s paperwork and ID.


----------



## Future Fireman (Feb 10, 2019)

are they finished calling people for the February academy? if so does anyone know what the highest number they reached in exam 8009


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 10, 2019)

Future Fireman said:


> are they finished calling people for the February academy? if so does anyone know what the highest number they reached in exam 8009


Im assuming they did. I think I honestly JUST made the cut cause they called me at 4:57 on Friday and im already going in for paperwork and such and uniforms starting Tuesday. Im list number is 6**


----------



## maremt (Feb 11, 2019)

a friend just got called
 number 69x


----------



## Tony2211 (Feb 11, 2019)

Did anyone get the letter with the dates they are supposed to go to HQ and Fort Totten? got the call about two weeks ago and still no letter.


----------



## AngieGreen (Feb 11, 2019)

Tony2211 said:


> Did anyone get the letter with the dates they are supposed to go to HQ and Fort Totten? got the call about two weeks ago and still no letter.


I got my letter via email today and got called on Friday. Call the investigator who contacted you and I’m sure they’ll help you out


----------



## Future Fireman (Feb 11, 2019)

the highest number they reached so far is 69*


----------



## Future Fireman (Feb 11, 2019)

To Everyone Going into the Academy this February I'm wishing you guys best of Luck I will see you guys soon on the field !


----------



## Tony2211 (Feb 11, 2019)

AngieGreen said:


> I got my letter via email today and got called on Friday. Call the investigator who contacted you and I’m sure they’ll help you out


Did the email contain information regarding the I-9 Forms?


----------



## AngieGreen (Feb 11, 2019)

Tony2211 said:


> Did the email contain information regarding the I-9 Forms?


No I didn’t get those, just the acceptance letter.


----------



## Tony2211 (Feb 11, 2019)

AngieGreen said:


> No I didn’t get those, just the acceptance letter.


Ahhh ok. Any specific instructions for the day you go to metrotech? Or it just states the dates?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 11, 2019)

Tony2211 said:


> Ahhh ok. Any specific instructions for the day you go to metrotech? Or it just states the dates?


Biggest thing seems to be bring two forms of ID - drivers license and passport (or whatever you used for verification ).  Dress is business casual, no jewelry - you'll have to remove it for id photos.  Clean shaven, hair off of the collar.   And bring a black pen.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 11, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Biggest thing seems to be bring two forms of ID - drivers license and passport (or whatever you used for verification ).  Dress is business casual, no jewelry - you'll have to remove it for id photos.  Clean shaven, hair off of the collar.   And bring a black pen.


My investigator told me that if I don’t get the forms in the mail (which I didn’t) that it’s okay because they will have copies when we get there


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 11, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> My investigator told me that if I don’t get the forms in the mail (which I didn’t) that it’s okay because they will have copies when we get there


They give you all the forms. Some you fill out there and some you take home to be filled out and brought back on Tuesday.  The only form in the letter is the beneficiary form, which they give you on the admin day anyway (multiple times).


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 11, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> They give you all the forms. Some you fill out there and some you take home to be filled out and brought back on Tuesday.  The only form in the letter is the beneficiary form, which they give you on the admin day anyway (multiple times).


About how long does the whole thing take?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 11, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> About how long does the whole thing take?


About 3 hours.


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 12, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what exam is after 8009 please.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 12, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Can anyone tell me what exam is after 8009 please.


The next emt exam seems to be 9014  after 8009 is done


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 12, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> The next emt exam seems to be 9014  after 8009 is done


Thank you!


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 12, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> The next emt exam seems to be 9014  after 8009 is done


Just outta curiosity how many people are on your list in total? For emt exam 8009?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 13, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Just outta curiosity how many people are on your list in total? For emt exam 8009?


Like 1134


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 13, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Like 1134


Oh wow lol your list has a long way to go meaning they won’t call off of the emt exam fhat was given in 2018 of September for this September yet but alright thanks, I wondered if they blew through the last ems trainee exam 7014  yet then.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 13, 2019)

That was given in 2018 of September but alright Thank you””””


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 13, 2019)

What is the dress code for when we go to Quartermaster for uniforms?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 13, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> What is the dress code for when we go to Quartermaster for uniforms?


Casual.  Jeans are fine.  You will be trying on shoes, uniforms, etc.  Something comfortable and easy on / off.  Depending on when you go out should take about 3 hours.    Bring a black pen.   It is also the start of " yes sir / no sir".


----------



## AngieGreen (Feb 13, 2019)

So for the PT in the academy, is there any specific color running shoes that they require you to wear like black or a dark blue?  (i know stupid question im just curious)


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 13, 2019)

AngieGreen said:


> So for the PT in the academy, is there any specific color running shoes that they require you to wear like black or a dark blue?  (i know stupid question im just curious)


Not that I am aware of, the paperwork just says sneakers.


----------



## maremt (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone know for sure that they are finished calling and what number did they get up to?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 13, 2019)

maremt said:


> Does anyone know for sure that they are finished calling and what number did they get up to?


Ask your investigator.   Only they know for sure, but most likely yes - unless someone defers at the last minute.  I had someone not sure up on admin day.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 13, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Casual.  Jeans are fine.  You will be trying on shoes, uniforms, etc.  Something comfortable and easy on / off.  Depending on when you go out should take about 3 hours.    Bring a black pen.   It is also the start of " yes sir / no sir".


Thank you so much!


----------



## maremt (Feb 14, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Ask your investigator.   Only they know for sure, but most likely yes - unless someone defers at the last minute.  I had someone not sure up on admin day.
> [
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes they do. What is your list #?


----------



## maremt (Feb 14, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Yes they do. What is your list #?


72x


----------



## AngieGreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey guys, does anyone know which paperwork needed to be notarized for Tuesday’s orientation?


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 14, 2019)

AngieGreen said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know which paperwork needed to be notarized for Tuesday’s orientation?


Nothing that I remember.   What are you thinking?


----------



## AngieGreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Gratefuled said:


> Nothing that I remember.   What are you thinking?


I heard we had to get one of those paperwork’s notarized I’m thinking it’s the oath sheet... I’m not sure tho :-/


----------



## Gratefuled (Feb 16, 2019)

AngieGreen said:


> I heard we had to get one of those paperwork’s notarized I’m thinking it’s the oath sheet... I’m not sure tho :-/


I'm not going to worry about that since we haven't taken our oath yet.   I'm just happy I remembered to get my money order.


----------



## EMT922 (Feb 18, 2019)

Good luck to everyone in the upcoming class, I just finished the most recent class 18-03.
If you can do the first 3-4 weeks of PT youll be fine.
It'll be an awesome experience, guarenteed.


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey guys, I’m aware a EMT class graduated just today and they started a new one this week as well. Im a 9075 trainee candidate, waiting for the results to be released, from what everyone is saying I hear those results will be coming out in March. I expect to be high on the list based on my experience i know my score will be a 91. My main question does anyone know when the next academy is?? June??? September?? And will they pull candidates from the 9075 list?? I knows its very early and all but im very anxious to know and any information will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 19, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> Hey guys, I’m aware a EMT class graduated just today and they started a new one this week as well. Im a 9075 trainee candidate, waiting for the results to be released, from what everyone is saying I hear those results will be coming out in March. I expect to be high on the list based on my experience i know my score will be a 91. My main question does anyone know when the next academy is?? June??? September?? And will they pull candidates from the 9075 list?? I knows its very early and all but im very anxious to know and any information will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


After u get ur list numbers u need to wait to go through the physical agility test, intake, and medical/psychological. They usually start doing that process around june and it takes a couple of months to complete before u actually start waiting for an academy class. The next academy class is in June though.


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 19, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> After u get ur list numbers u need to wait to go through the physical agility test, intake, and medical/psychological. They usually start doing that process around june and it takes a couple of months to complete before u actually start waiting for an academy class. The next academy class is in June though.


Really Appreciate the information, do you know possibly by any chance if they will pull candidates from exam 9075 for the june academy?? And how long did it take for you between taking the exam and getting the call for the class??


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 19, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> Really Appreciate the information, do you know possibly by any chance if they will pull candidates from exam 9075 for the june academy?? And how long did it take for you between taking the exam and getting the call for the class??


I’m in the same boat, I’m 9075. There is a class before our’s that still hasn’t gone in 9014. We might be looking at September or even January 2020


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 19, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> I’m in the same boat, I’m 9075. There is a class before our’s that still hasn’t gone in 9014. We might be looking at September or even January 2020


I know they hold the academy for EMTs who already have the certification and for the trainees at the same exact time... people with the certification just end 4 weeks earlier. they’re split into 2 different shifts (alpha: 7am-3pm) (bravo: 3pm-11pm) im almost certain that this academy that just started has no trainee class... not 100% on that though... but depending on your list number if you’re at the top you’ll be in the june class


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 19, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> I know they hold the academy for EMTs who already have the certification and for the trainees at the same exact time... people with the certification just end 4 weeks earlier. they’re split into 2 different shifts (alpha: 7am-3pm) (bravo: 3pm-11pm) im almost certain that this academy that just started has no trainee class... not 100% on that though... but depending on your list number if you’re at the top you’ll be in the june class


Well thank you for that!!! Would be nice to start ASAP! 🙏🏻


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 20, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> Really Appreciate the information, do you know possibly by any chance if they will pull candidates from exam 9075 for the june academy?? And how long did it take for you between taking the exam and getting the call for the class??


If u finished ur physical agility test, intake, and medical/psychological then maybe October class but if u haven’t started anything I wouldn’t count on it being any time soon


----------



## Future Fireman (Feb 20, 2019)

hey does anyone know if the academy class for June will have Fdny EMT candidates or trainees?


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 20, 2019)

Future Fireman said:


> hey does anyone know if the academy class for June will have Fdny EMT candidates or trainees?


They have both at the same time


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 20, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> I know they hold the academy for EMTs who already have the certification and for the trainees at the same exact time... people with the certification just end 4 weeks earlier. they’re split into 2 different shifts (alpha: 7am-3pm) (bravo: 3pm-11pm) im almost certain that this academy that just started has no trainee class... not 100% on that though... but depending on your list number if you’re at the top you’ll be in the june class


Did you get an email stating they will start the process in March?


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 20, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Did you get an email stating they will start the process in March?


No, I haven’t recieved anything yet. Majority of people are saying our list numbers will be out in March, thats just the rumor that seems to be true. I got an email about a month ago about doing the physical sometime in February. Did you get an email stating they are gonna start the process in March??


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 20, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> No, I haven’t recieved anything yet. Majority of people are saying our list numbers will be out in March, thats just the rumor that seems to be true. I got an email about a month ago about doing the physical sometime in February. Did you get an email stating they are gonna start the process in March??


No it was the same email.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> No it was the same email.


I’m also a 9075 trainee candidate but to speculate we will most likely get the list numbers in March and process won’t start till May/June but you prob won’t get called into the academy till September that’s what Brandon Mahon told me over the phone awhile ago before September 2018 that they are trying to get 9075 trainee class for September and that’s the earliest, we also don’t know if they even burned out the last trainee list yet either fellas all we can do is wait and get the list numbers and see where we go from there first.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Feb 20, 2019)

This class is all emts for those of u wondering. No trainees


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 20, 2019)

The background check will take some time and same with the medicals lol and the psych, it’ll all take some time prob months in between so all we can do is wait and see how fast it moves for us


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 20, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> This class is all emts for those of u wondering. No trainees


Really good to know, thank you


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 20, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> This class is all emts for those of u wondering. No trainees


That’s my point, idk if fhe last list of trainees before 9075 is even burned out or not yet so like I said all we can do is wait


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 20, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> I’m also a 9075 trainee candidate but to speculate we will most likely get the list numbers in March and process won’t start till May/June but you prob won’t get called into the academy till September that’s what Brandon Mahon told me over the phone awhile ago before September 2018 that they are trying to get 9075 trainee class for September and that’s the earliest, we also don’t know if they even burned out the last trainee list yet either fellas all we can do is wait and get the list numbers and see where we go from there first.


The last trainee list 7014 is done. This academy has no trainees. I would definitely say they’re gonna have a trainee academy along with certified EMTs come June. And they would have no other list to pull from other than 9075


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 20, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> That’s my point, idk if fhe last list of trainees before 9075 is even burned out or not yet so like I said all we can do is wait


I looked up the names from the graduating class that was yesterday from the trainee list... i found 3 people who graduated where their list number was in the 1,100s... 2 of them were in the bottom 20 of the entire list... that list has to be finished


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 20, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> I looked up the names from the graduating class that was yesterday from the trainee list... i found 3 people who graduated where their list number was in the 1,100s... 2 of them were in the bottom 20 of the entire list... that list has to be finished


Alright so let’s pray and hope they’ll call off of 9075 for June if not the people who scored high on our list will make it for September then brother but first things first let’s wait and see how long it’ll take for DCAS to grade these exams and for us to get our list numbers


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 20, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Alright so let’s pray and hope they’ll call off of 9075 for June if not the people who scored high on our list will make it for September then brother but first things first let’s wait and see how long it’ll take for DCAS to grade these exams and for us to get our list numbers


All we can do is wait brother it’s unfortunate really anxious to know my list number... im just praying that what i heard about the list being out in march is true


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 20, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> All we can do is wait brother it’s unfortunate really anxious to know my list number... im just praying that what i heard about the list being out in march is true


If it comes out in March it’ll come out in March you know? I use to call the DCAS number almost every week and check the 9075 exam to see if our list was established yet but honestly like I said it’ll come when we least expect it, don’t worry too too much about it, I’m sure Brandon Mahon will send an email to those who successfully mailed out the affirmation letters and completed the education and experience sheet and let us know when we can take our PAT but for now just tight and wait for our list numbers to be given out to get this ball rolling brother, it’ll be by spring time for sure.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> If it comes out in March it’ll come out in March you know? I use to call the DCAS number almost every week and check the 9075 exam to see if our list was established yet but honestly like I said it’ll come when we least expect it, don’t worry too too much about it, I’m sure Brandon Mahon will send an email to those who successfully mailed out the affirmation letters and completed the education and experience sheet and let us know when we can take our PAT but for now just tight and wait for our list numbers to be given out to get this ball rolling brother, it’ll be by spring time for sure.


Just sit tight “”” plus the whole process is spread out like one month is PAT and next couple of weeks is intake and BI check and then next few weeks is medical and psych. Give it time you’ll make it to whatever academy they are aiming to put you on, only way to find out who or what really knows this is during your BI check and he or she will say we are trying to push you guys for whatever up coming academy


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 22, 2019)

Just in case anyone is interested in the EMS PAT prep FDNY is offering it.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Just in case anyone is interested in the EMS PAT prep FDNY is offering it.


When is it ? The email says around feburuay but I already have a 40 lb vest and a stair master which is all I need but i might do the prep for fun


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 22, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> When is it ? The email says around feburuay but I already have a 40 lb vest and a stair master which is all I need but i might do the prep for fun


Doesn’t exactly say just says they will have the prep by 2019 any questions call. I would call Monday and find out when we’er able to do the prep. It’s good to be prepared. I would like to do the prep as well.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Doesn’t exactly say just says they will have the prep by 2019 any questions call. I would call Monday and find out when we’er able to do the prep. It’s good to be prepared. I would like to do the prep as well.


That’s fine brother I don’t mind training for fhe PAT, I feel like I’m ready for it but I wanna go for the stairmill test, that’s where people fail the most, like I said I already have a 40lb vest and I use it and copy the same time they give us on the real PAT at my gyms stair master but keep me posted bro on when they’ll release the practice


----------



## Suly 9075 (Feb 22, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> That’s fine brother I don’t mind training for fhe PAT, I feel like I’m ready for it but I wanna go for the stairmill test, that’s where people fail the most, like I said I already have a 40lb vest and I use it and copy the same time they give us on the real PAT at my gyms stair master but keep me posted bro on when they’ll release the practice


Sure thing! That’s awesome you have the vest! Your ready to go... I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Sure thing! That’s awesome you have the vest! Your ready to go... I’ll keep you posted.


I want to be on the job and always ready, I don’t wanna be held back from being hired from this job cause of a physical or height and weight issues lol im
Attacking all of this now. And yeah keep me posted I’ll keep you posted bro


----------



## Andynyc1 (Feb 22, 2019)

I like to be 6 steps ahead of the game


----------



## JosephTent (Feb 28, 2019)

How’s everyone doing in the academy? Can you guys tell us the most difficult thing youve encounter so far?


----------



## mcgold910 (Feb 28, 2019)

Does anybody know if you get college credits through the EMS trainee academy??


----------



## Beastkid100 (Mar 1, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> How’s everyone doing in the academy? Can you guys tell us the most difficult thing youve encounter so far?


The academy is going good so far. 2 weeks in, lots of strict rules that they’ll explain to you and you’re expected to follow every last one or else everyone gets in trouble. Lots of pushups. I would advise anyone to practice doing them and also develop a strong core because you will be holding in a plank position in between each one.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Mar 1, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> How’s everyone doing in the academy? Can you guys tell us the most difficult thing youve encounter so far?


Work on ur push ups and definitely on ur planks. If you work on your running and planks/push ups u should be good.


----------



## DhoEMS (Mar 6, 2019)

Quick question. Can you have facial hair in the FDNY?


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 7, 2019)

DhoEMS said:


> Quick question. Can you have facial hair in the FDNY?



Only mustache and that can not exceed the upper lip I believe


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 7, 2019)

to any past candidates that applied for the emt exam back in September exactly how long did it take for you guys to get your list number? was it end of march - April ? also any one heard anything back from Recruitment as regards to the Practice PAT?


----------



## DhoEMS (Mar 8, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Only mustache and that can not exceed the upper lip I believe


Got it! Thanks bro!


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 8, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> to any past candidates that applied for the emt exam back in September exactly how long did it take for you guys to get your list number? was it end of march - April ? also any one heard anything back from Recruitment as regards to the Practice PAT?


I just recieved an update on the PAT i got an email just now saying we have to fill out medical clearance and a release form


----------



## Suly 9075 (Mar 8, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> to any past candidates that applied for the emt exam back in September exactly how long did it take for you guys to get your list number? was it end of march - April ? also any one heard anything back from Recruitment as regards to the Practice PAT?


I called Regarding the PAT Prep. They advised me that they haven’t done the announcements yet, in other news I’ve received an emaI from FDNY with medical forms to be filled out in order to take the PAT.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> I called Regarding the PAT Prep. They advised me that they haven’t done the announcements yet, in other news I’ve received an emaI from FDNY with medical forms to be filled out in order to take the PAT.


Yes they did give the PAT practice email notifications out that’s what the medical forms are for butttt lol my training has High intensity cardio with pushups and planks and everything else added too so I’m not worried, I’m hoping DCAS gives us our list numbers by april


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 8, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Yes they did give the PAT practice email notifications out that’s what the medical forms are for butttt lol my training has High intensity cardio with pushups and planks and everything else added too so I’m not worried, I’m hoping DCAS gives us our list numbers by april


Oh yeah the PAT does not worry me one bit... its gonna be a walk in the park lol


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Lmaooo same bro I’m not worried about the PAT at all, just waiting for it to come  so i can get it over with and then I can do my weigh in at the medical and get that outta the way cause I know that is what holds people back and I’m dropping a lot of weight just to meet the height and weight requirement


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 10, 2019)

Lots of work to get a job where the mayor treats you like ****. 
Is there not a better department to work for in the area, or are you guys just looking to lateral to suppression?


----------



## AspiringFDNYEMT (Mar 10, 2019)

Question For veteran EMT’s one in the fdny or certified in NY as an EMT are there any programs/trainings that you can participate in just to sharpen up your skills learn EMT a bit more and get more training to better yourselve as an EMT? Any info is truly appreciated


----------



## Future Fireman (Mar 10, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> Lots of work to get a job where the mayor treats you like ****.
> Is there not a better department to work for in the area, or are you guys just looking to lateral to suppression?


lateral to Fireman but work ems on the side, sadly its a vast pay difference from ems to fire, especially concerning the fact that Ems are overworked and underpaid


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 18, 2019)

I called recruitment and there telling me 1,111 people from the 9075 trainee exam got dq for not filling out there paper work properly ? Lol did anyone get any notices in the mail also the guy in charge of recruitment said DCAS is done grading the exams so just be ready


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 18, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> I called recruitment and there telling me 1,111 people from the 9075 trainee exam got dq for not filling out there paper work properly ? Lol did anyone get any notices in the mail also the guy in charge of recruitment said DCAS is done grading the exams so just be ready


Good information brother, appreciate that... thats a lot of people disqualified almost half the list... i got no information saying i was disqualified but really appreciate the update good luck


----------



## DhoEMS (Mar 18, 2019)

they said I got disqualified through mail. But I sent in an appeal in person and hoping they accept it. I'm not sure why they disqualified me 😔


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 18, 2019)

DhoEMS said:


> they said I got disqualified through mail. But I sent in an appeal in person and hoping they accept it. I'm not sure why they disqualified me 😔


Sorry to hear, wish you the best and hope it works out with the appeal. did you get that in the mail today?


----------



## DhoEMS (Mar 18, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> Sorry to hear, wish you the best and hope it works out with the appeal. did you get that in the mail today?


Thanks brother! And no, I actually got it like two and a half or three weeks ago. I appealed approximately three days after. I hope we all get a list number soon!


----------



## maremt (Mar 18, 2019)

Is next academy in June?


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 18, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> Good information brother, appreciate that... thats a lot of people disqualified almost half the list... i got no information saying i was disqualified but really appreciate the update good luck


Anytime brother and yeah I’m happy about this, just make sure your staying fit bro you’ll be good and yeah your good then, we just gotta wait to get our list numbers from DCAS which should be end of this month hopefully or beginning of April fingers crossed ! And the reason why so many people got DQ was they didn’t fill out the test properly like some didn’t put in what high school they graduated from or if they graduated at all or some didn’t put down there job experiences lol it makes no sense why people could do something this stupid but ok anyways yeah man best news I heard all week besides me getting two interviews  for positions at FD lol so I gotta make a decision but I’ll keep you guys posted


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 18, 2019)

I’ll continue to update you guys if I hear anything more but stay fit and keep your heads up love you all be safe


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 25, 2019)

The list for 9014 is out. Anybody here anything about 9075??


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 25, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> The list for 9014 is out. Anybody here anything about 9075??


I’m hoping this week or next that we should get our list numbers


----------



## nywhizz (Mar 26, 2019)

I got #7xx for 9014. I know it’ll be a while but when can I expect to get called for PAT?


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 26, 2019)

Got an email that I got reassigned an investigator. Is this normal ?


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 26, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Got an email that I got reassigned an investigator. Is this normal ?


 I was a candidate on the PD side before going to fire, usually if our background checks take too long and the original investigator that we had got switched out or is taking longer to clear the file it’s not a good thing, now take what I said with a grain of salt and see what happens man good luck


----------



## Suly 9075 (Mar 27, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Got an email that I got reassigned an investigator. Is this normal ?


It’s could also mean you investigator received a new assignment/Promotion.


----------



## maremt (Mar 27, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Got an email that I got reassigned an investigator. Is this normal ?


are you from list 8009


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 27, 2019)

maremt said:


> are you from list 8009



Yes, you?


----------



## maremt (Mar 27, 2019)

yes just missed out, my friend was 69x and mine is 72x, My investigator am
 told me June, How about you


----------



## maremt (Mar 27, 2019)

also, a friend that is 70x never got called, so it seems like they went up too 700


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 27, 2019)

maremt said:


> also, a friend that is 70x never got called, so it seems like they went up too 700



You asked your investigator when you think you’ll be in the academy? I heard not to ask this question and just wait.


----------



## maremt (Mar 28, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> You asked your investigator when you think you’ll be in the academy? I heard not to ask this question and just wait.


Yes, she email me that she needed something else and that's when I ask her.  What number are you on list


----------



## JosephTent (Mar 28, 2019)

maremt said:


> Yes, she email me that she needed something else and that's when I ask her. What number are you on list



100X


----------



## maremt (Mar 28, 2019)

you also should be in June


----------



## Suly 9075 (Mar 28, 2019)

Yikes, they are still working on 8009. Looks like 9075 wont be in till 2020.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Yikes, they are still working on 8009. Looks like 9075 wont be in till 2020.


The first highest list numbers for 9075 have a shot at September academy bro don’t forget that, they burn through these list numbers quick and easy, the last trainee list is done ftom
What I heard


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Yikes, they are still working on 8009. Looks like 9075 wont be in till 2020.


All we can do is wait and see brother that’s it, we’re waiting on the city’s time


----------



## maremt (Mar 28, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> The first highest list numbers for 9075 have a shot at September academy bro don’t forget that, they burn through these list numbers quick and easy, the last trainee list is done ftom
> What I heard


They went throught hundreds from test 8009 already


----------



## Andynyc1 (Mar 28, 2019)

maremt said:


> They went throught hundreds from test 8009 already


In no time they’ll burn out the last of the 8009 by one or two more academies and then 9014? I believe will be called in for hire but they still need a trainee class as well so let’s see


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 28, 2019)

For exam 9075, everyone should have got the email... but just incase any of you guys didnt and plan on attending here you go


----------



## Suly 9075 (Mar 28, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> For exam 9075, everyone should have got the email... but just incase any of you guys didnt and plan on attending here you go


Yes received mine, picked the wrong day though 😖 Have to call the change my invite day.


----------



## mcgold910 (Mar 29, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Yikes, they are still working on 8009. Looks like 9075 wont be in till 2020.


Keep in mind that 8009 does not effect 9075 at all... that list is certified EMTs... when they are able to hire trainees they split the academy in to 2... certified 0700-1500 and trainee 1500-2300 or  vice versa i spoke to recruitment a couple days ago and they said if things move smoothly there will be a trainee class from 9075 in june but they said its a slim chance mainly because DCAS takes an eternity to establish the list lol so we gotta play it by ear there will definitely be a class with candidates from 9075 before 2020 for sure tho


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 30, 2019)

Did you know you could make 7k more as a puppeteer than an EMT in New York?
https://m.facebook.com/bryan.bledso..._tn__=EH-R&cached_data=true&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Just my two cents since no one from recruitment is getting back to me :,( but I feel like the reason why DCAS is taking so long to esthablish a list is to confirm those 1,110 people who didn’t fill out there exams on time but that’s just my opinion


----------



## mcgold910 (Apr 4, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Just my two cents since no one from recruitment is getting back to me :,( but I feel like the reason why DCAS is taking so long to esthablish a list is to confirm those 1,110 people who didn’t fill out there exams on time but that’s just my opinion


I think they are taking so long because they really dont give af in my opinion lol... it really has to be any day now im hoping. Whatever you find out if recruitment gets back to you let us know thanks


----------



## Suly 9075 (Apr 4, 2019)

They stated 6 months. Technically it’s only been 5 months. I say end of April. Anyone going to the PPat?


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> They stated 6 months. Technically it’s only been 5 months. I say end of April. Anyone going to the PPat?


I mean if you counted down the months that’s passed,  April makes 6 months, you goin? I’m only gunna go if I know the heads on this forum is going but I don’t need any PAT practice, I’m extremely active and to me the PAT is easy


----------



## Suly 9075 (Apr 4, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> I mean if you counted down the months that’s passed,  April makes 6 months, you goin? I’m only gunna go if I know the heads on this forum is going but I don’t need any PAT practice, I’m extremely active and to me the PAT is easy


They extended the exam to the end of October. The count down starts from when the Exam closes. I’m going to the PPAT I like to be prepared. Mostly the Qand A.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> They extended the exam to the end of October. The count down starts from when the Exam closes. I’m going to the PPAT I like to be prepared. Mostly the Qand A.


That’s also true, I guess we’ll see when DCAS releases it at the end of the day, I’m looking to see how many of us will make September academy as the head of recruitment tells me and yeah ? I’ll prob go on the weekends , lemme know what day your going


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 5, 2019)

GUYS! The list is out on city data I got my ****ing list number it’s 39x lmao ! Go check it now !


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 5, 2019)

__





						Civil Service List (Active) | NYC Open Data
					

A Civil Service List consists of all candidates who passed an exam, ranked in score order. An established list is considered active for no less than one year and no more than four years from the date of establishment. For more information visit DCAS’ “Work for the City” webpage at...



					data.cityofnewyork.us


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 5, 2019)

All you people who are waiting please check your list numbers now ! Seee where you are placed, just type in your last name and first on the search and you’ll get it


----------



## mcgold910 (Apr 5, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> All you people who are waiting please check your list numbers now ! Seee where you are placed, just type in your last name and first on the search and you’ll get it


Hallelujah bro!!! Im 13x its about time lol


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 5, 2019)

mcgold910 said:


> Hallelujah bro!!! Im 13x its about time lol


You’ll be called first lol I gotta cut down 24 more pounds and I’ll be good


----------



## Suly 9075 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yay!!! Thank you bro! I’m 30*!!!


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Yay!!! Thank you bro! I’m 30*!!!


Yes well be in the same academy together then! Yo let’s trade numbers and keep each other posted


----------



## Suly 9075 (Apr 5, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Yes well be in the same academy together then! Yo let’s trade numbers and keep each other posted


Yeah bro sure thing.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 8, 2019)

According to ems recruitment and a few sources that I know ems trainee academy for us will start September 3rd. That’s what I was told. It might change or it might not if I get anything else more I’ll let you guys know; see you all soon.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 11, 2019)

So ladies and gentleman, for any of you who went to the PAT Prep you don’t need to read this cause you know this  info already, but for those of you who aren’t going, I’m a  messenger who will relay back this message, they will be blowing through 300 plus list numbers to make the 180 trainees they need for  September 30th academy, they’ll reach out to the top list numbers in May to do the PAT on the weekend, that is what Brandon mahoon told me and a few others at the PAT, prep for that stair mill guys that is where people fail the most and I seen that first hand today at the practice. Good luck stay fit love you all. 🔥 this message is for ems trainees 9075. Good luck stay fit


----------



## almack (Apr 17, 2019)

For 9014 candidates here's my update . Received PAT letter last friday 04/12/17 list #3** . PAT is scheduled for 04/27/2019. Super excited- good luck to all !


----------



## almack (Apr 17, 2019)

Correction to the 04/12/19 lol


----------



## maremt (Apr 18, 2019)

So are you saying that the next academy is in September not June . They are still working off exam 8009


----------



## mcgold910 (Apr 18, 2019)

maremt said:


> So are you saying that the next academy is in September not June . They are still working off exam 8009


June is the next academy, the following academy is in September.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 18, 2019)

I just wanna clarify that all the emts including Brandon mahoon from recruitment said that September academy will only be  all trainees, 180 is the number that CID is looking ; 9014 or any certified emts idk when your academy will be after June but I know we got a shared academy in December or january which is half split but if you want true facts go to recruitment or someone who works in that field. Good luck to all.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Unless they changed it and made September half split academy and trainee I’m not sure but I spoke to recruitment in person yesterday and that’s what I was told


----------



## almack (Apr 19, 2019)

Did the trainees get their pat letters yet?


----------



## almack (Apr 19, 2019)

Don't forget FDNY usually blows through 300-500 people for a class.


----------



## mcgold910 (Apr 19, 2019)

almack said:


> Did the trainees get their pat letters yet?


Im still waiting... i heard that they’re up to list number 120 on the pat letters... my list number is 13x so i should be expecting one soon


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 19, 2019)

almack said:


> Don't forget FDNY usually blows through 300-500 people for a class.


Yeah they usually blow through 300 plus even 500 to make 180 but from what Brandon is telling me people aren’t dropping out of the program so I might not even make September being my list number is in the 390’s but let’s see


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 19, 2019)

PAT letters suppose to go out Soon that’s what Brandon said


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Apr 21, 2019)

They will be taking 200 for the academy in June. Academy is 14 weeks. Be ready for lots of push ups.


----------



## almack (Apr 22, 2019)

Does anyone know - do we get a heart rate monitor for the stairmaster on the PAT?


----------



## Suly 9075 (Apr 22, 2019)

The only ppl who received the PAT were 9014. No PAT were mailed out for 9075 yet. As per Brandon, the second week of May PAT for 9075.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 23, 2019)

almack said:


> Does anyone know - do we get a heart rate monitor for the stairmaster on the PAT?


Negative that’s only for the fire fighter medical, ems physical don’t have something like that, you just get on the stairs with the vest and go for 3:02 without stopping or touching the handles and that’s it.


----------



## almack (Apr 23, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Negative that’s only for the fire fighter medical, ems physical don’t have something like that, you just get on the stairs with the vest and go for 3:02 without stopping or touching the handles and that’s it.


awesome , thank you ! been training for this forever and the question just popped up in my head


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 23, 2019)

almack said:


> awesome , thank you ! been training for this forever and the question just popped up in my head


Oh yeah your fine bro, pass the process, it’s easy not as bad as fire lol though at the medical depending on the doctor they do a weigh in and use a BMI chart so just stay healthy and keep training you’ll be fine, are you a certified emt or a non certified trainee candidate ?


----------



## almack (Apr 23, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Oh yeah your fine bro, pass the process, it’s easy not as bad as fire lol though at the medical depending on the doctor they do a weigh in and use a BMI chart so just stay healthy and keep training you’ll be fine, are you a certified emt or a non certified trainee candidate ?


well for one im not a bro lol, and i'm certified


----------



## almack (Apr 23, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Oh yeah your fine bro, pass the process, it’s easy not as bad as fire lol though at the medical depending on the doctor they do a weigh in and use a BMI chart so just stay healthy and keep training you’ll be fine, are you a certified emt or a non certified trainee candidate ?


can't wait to hear how it goes for you, keep us updated!


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 23, 2019)

O


almack said:


> can't wait to hear how it goes for you, keep us updated!


oh lol duly noted and yes I will keep you and everyone else posted ! Maybe we’ll see each other in the academy! Have a nice day


----------



## EMTGUY5 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi All, 

New to the forum, i am from exam# 9014 and my list # is under 50. I took my PAT on 4/13 and have intake on 4/29. I know it is hard to say, but do you think there is any chance I get called for the June Academy? (Assuming all my background/paperwork is completed with no delays) If not, what would be a better estimate? Septemeber?

Thanks!


----------



## almack (Apr 23, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum, i am from exam# 9014 and my list # is under 50. I took my PAT on 4/13 and have intake on 4/29. I know it is hard to say, but do you think there is any chance I get called for the June Academy? (Assuming all my background/paperwork is completed with no delays) If not, what would be a better estimate? Septemeber?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you definitely have a shot for June - they've almost exhausted 8009. All depends on how your investigation goes and how quickly you get them the paperwork they need. Also on how good your investigator is too lol.


----------



## EMTGUY5 (Apr 23, 2019)

almack said:


> I think you definitely have a shot for June - they've almost exhausted 8009. All depends on how your investigation goes and how quickly you get them the paperwork they need. Also on how good your investigator is too lol.


Thanks for the reply. Just asking because i feel it is unheard of to get the call only 9 months after filing


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 24, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just asking because i feel it is unheard of to get the call only 9 months after filing


It’s also unheard of for a agency like fdny ems to be understaffed apparently by 30 percent but it’s true, but it’s not that rare either you scored high on the list, your fine, enjoy the process and June academy.


----------



## Watson9324 (Apr 24, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum, i am from exam# 9014 and my list # is under 50. I took my PAT on 4/13 and have intake on 4/29. I know it is hard to say, but do you think there is any chance I get called for the June Academy? (Assuming all my background/paperwork is completed with no delays) If not, what would be a better estimate? Septemeber?
> 
> Thanks!



I’m from 8009 my list number is in the thousands. And I had everything completed before the current class for Febuary and I thought I was going to be called. You have a very slim chance but from what your saying you might get called for September. My investigator is talking to me a lot now since this class is almost finished.  I’m Hoping I get in for June


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 24, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum, i am from exam# 9014 and my list # is under 50. I took my PAT on 4/13 and have intake on 4/29. I know it is hard to say, but do you think there is any chance I get called for the June Academy? (Assuming all my background/paperwork is completed with no delays) If not, what would be a better estimate? Septemeber?
> 
> Thanks!


But also from
What Brandon mahoon from recruitment said, September is all trainees and no emts so your next academy might be after September which idk when but for sure ask your investigator for sure; keep us posted !


----------



## almack (Apr 29, 2019)

So based from what I absorbed from the PAT on Saturday -September is a Trainee only class. Very few from 9014 will make it into June and most will be in the February 2020 class.


----------



## nywhizz (Apr 29, 2019)

almack said:


> So based from what I absorbed from the PAT on Saturday -September is a Trainee only class. Very few from 9014 will make it into June and most will be in the February 2020 class.



Thanks for the update. Does this mean that most of us on 9014 shouldn’t expect to be called for the PAT for a while?


----------



## almack (Apr 29, 2019)

nywhizz said:


> Thanks for the update. Does this mean that most of us on 9014 shouldn’t expect to be called for the PAT for a while?


I think it depends on where you are on the list. im list 3** and just took the PAT on 4/27


----------



## nywhizz (Apr 29, 2019)

almack said:


> I think it depends on where you are on the list. im list 3** and just took the PAT on 4/27



I’m 75x so probably not for a while


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 29, 2019)

almack said:


> So based from what I absorbed from the PAT on Saturday -September is a Trainee only class. Very few from 9014 will make it into June and most will be in the February 2020 class.


Thanks for the update bro, I’m a trainee in the 390’s hoping to make September so let’s see if not February when they cut the class half trainee and emt


----------



## Andynyc1 (Apr 29, 2019)

N/A


----------



## Watson9324 (May 1, 2019)

A lot of people I talk to in the academy right now say that a lot of the instructors say that the next class in June will consist of 200 people, because they are loosing a lot of people to FD suppression again.


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 1, 2019)

Watson9324 said:


> A lot of people I talk to in the academy right now say that a lot of the instructors say that the next class in June will consist of 200 people, because they are loosing a lot of people to FD suppression again.


So then next class of June 2020 will consist of 200 people? Yeah I’m not surprised, a lot of people are leaving to the fire side


----------



## Watson9324 (May 2, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> So then next class of June 2020 will consist of 200 people? Yeah I’m not surprised, a lot of people are leaving to the fire side


It can be a rumor but considering they lost 30% of ems to FD suppression. And even more from this past Suppression exam. It’s a big hit if anyone works any private hospital 911 can vouch for me and also ask “where are the fire units?” when responding to jobs.   So this next class will probably take 200 class mates.


----------



## maremt (May 2, 2019)

The next class is June 2019. I believe June 10


----------



## almack (May 2, 2019)

maremt said:


> The next class is June 2019. I believe June 10


that would be SO awesome


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 2, 2019)

maremt said:


> The next class is June 2019. I believe June 10


Ohhhhh ok I thought he meant 2020 June lol but alright we’ll good luck to all the emt candidates, I am waiting for the trainee academy in September.


----------



## almack (May 2, 2019)

anyone gone through the grade appeal process? i missed out on 10 extra points on 9014- filed an appeal a month ago and haven't seen any change yet.


----------



## Watson9324 (May 2, 2019)

almack said:


> anyone gone through the grade appeal process? i missed out on 10 extra points on 9014- filed an appeal a month ago and haven't seen any change yet.


I filed for an appeal and they didn’t get back to me till a couple of months later. Trust me it’s going to take a while. And to talk to someone about your appeal status its like pulling teeth. The best thing to do is just wait and you will receive something in the mail from DCAS.


----------



## almack (May 3, 2019)

Watson9324 said:


> I filed for an appeal and they didn’t get back to me till a couple of months later. Trust me it’s going to take a while. And to talk to someone about your appeal status its like pulling teeth. The best thing to do is just wait and you will receive something in the mail from DCAS.


that sucks. so I guess I should just give up hope for the June academy .


----------



## almack (May 4, 2019)

anyone from 9014 receiving letters for investigation ? medical ? please post your list # ( not full obv)


----------



## taylornd (May 4, 2019)

almack said:


> anyone from 9014 receiving letters for investigation ? medical ? please post your list # ( not full obv)


list #1** I took the PAT 4/20 and am still waiting on a letter for the background investigation. hoping for the June academy but they’d really have to push people through this process quick


----------



## EMTGUY5 (May 4, 2019)

almack said:


> anyone from 9014 receiving letters for investigation ? medical ? please post your list # ( not full obv)


Exam 9014
List #3*
PAT 4/13
Intake 4/29
Medical/Psych 5/3

They are moving pretty quick. I just have to hand in a couple miscellaneous documents to my investigator this week and i'm all set. Then just wait and hope for June


----------



## taylornd (May 4, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Exam 9014
> List #3*
> PAT 4/13
> Intake 4/29
> ...





EMTGUY5 said:


> Exam 9014
> List #3*
> PAT 4/13
> Intake 4/29
> ...


Do you think people who passed the PAT on the 20th have a shot at June?


----------



## almack (May 4, 2019)

taylornd said:


> Do you think people who passed the PAT on the 20th have a shot at June?


Guess that all depends on how many people hand in their paperwork on time  , pass background  AND successfully pass medical / drug test .


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 5, 2019)

I'm still on exam 8009 list 7** i got no call from my investigator after my invterview i've been calling her and each time i get something else to do. idk what the hold up is people from the latest exam are getting called, i have no arrests or tickets so idk i'm stuck


----------



## Watson9324 (May 5, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> I'm still on exam 8009 list 7** i got no call from my investigator after my invterview i've been calling her and each time i get something else to do. idk what the hold up is people from the latest exam are getting called, i have no arrests or tickets so idk i'm stuck


That’s very strange are you missing anything?? You should’ve got called for your medical at least.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 5, 2019)

Watson9324 said:


> That’s very strange are you missing anything?? You should’ve got called for your medical at least.


I have taken my medical and psychological and pat, met my investigator but after that if I don’t call she never does whenever I do call I get a new little assignment to do mostly just writing statements. Two weeks ago she returned my call saying that I MIGHT need a statement what I did after my last employment and said she would call me if I needed it, the thing is I hear people from the next exam 9014 I think it is are already getting put into this June


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 5, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> I have taken my medical and psychological and pat, met my investigator but after that if I don’t call she never does whenever I do call I get a new little assignment to do mostly just writing statements. Two weeks ago she returned my call saying that I MIGHT need a statement what I did after my last employment and said she would call me if I needed it, the thing is I hear people from the next exam 9014 I think it is are already getting put into this June


You can either bother the supervisor of the CID and ask her what’s going on and why are you being skipped over if you have no issues with your background and if you complied and did everything that’s asked of you; sometimes you gotta hassle them like the telemarketers to get what you want unfortunately; this is what I would do, really there’s no official way to go about this if you already hit up your investigator and she’s a no show or don’t give you the answers you need, I find it odd they skipped over you and as you can see above there are candidates from the new emt exam from the top list numbers that are completing there medical and psych for June, but I wish you the best of luck, hopefully you’ll get the answer you deserve.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 5, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> You can either bother the supervisor of the CID and ask her what’s going on and why are you being skipped over if you have no issues with your background and if you complied and did everything that’s asked of you; sometimes you gotta hassle them like the telemarketers to get what you want unfortunately; this is what I would do, really there’s no official way to go about this if you already hit up your investigator and she’s a no show or don’t give you the answers you need, I find it odd they skipped over you and as you can see above there are candidates from the new emt exam from the top list numbers that are completing there medical and psych for June, but I wish you the best of luck, hopefully you’ll get the answer you deserve.


How do you speak with the supervisor of the investigator


----------



## CCCSD (May 5, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> I have taken my medical and psychological and pat, met my investigator but after that if I don’t call she never does whenever I do call I get a new little assignment to do mostly just writing statements. Two weeks ago she returned my call saying that I MIGHT need a statement what I did after my last employment and said she would call me if I needed it, the thing is I hear people from the next exam 9014 I think it is are already getting put into this June




It means there IS an issue. You aren’t registering it. Those “extra assignments “ are her trying to get clarification. Others timelines aren’t your timeline. You won’t make it faster by complaining.

They are doing their job. You have a problem in your background.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 5, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> It means there IS an issue. You aren’t registering it. Those “extra assignments “ are her trying to get clarification. Others timelines aren’t your timeline. You won’t make it faster by complaining.
> 
> They are doing their job. You have a problem in your background.


Yea true but people get called from their investigators I feel like I’m bugging the crap out of her asking if I need anything else. It’s just statements of when I left my job what I did after.


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 5, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Yea true but people get called from their investigators I feel like I’m bugging the crap out of her asking if I need anything else. It’s just statements of when I left my job what I did after.


He also makes a good point with that statement also cause when I did my process for FD my investigator never called me once, he emailed me a couple of times one of which to tell me he cleared me, you can’t expect every investigator to treat you the same as every other candidates either, I had some tickets I had to disclose and one job and did everything he asked and my background was cleared within a couple of weeks and my file was passed onto the hire ups for the final ok, in regards to my last statement to you, I don’t have the head supervisors number but Forget my last statement, go with what this guy said, and just wait it out cause if they wanted you on the job you would’ve been cleared and hired already, all you can do Is leave it up to them. Good luck


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 5, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> He also makes a good point with that statement also cause when I did my process for FD my investigator never called me once, he emailed me a couple of times one of which to tell me he cleared me, you can’t expect every investigator to treat you the same as every other candidates either, I had some tickets I had to disclose and one job and did everything he asked and my background was cleared within a couple of weeks and my file was passed onto the hire ups for the final ok, in regards to my last statement to you, I don’t have the head supervisors number but Forget my last statement, go with what this guy said, and just wait it out cause if they wanted you on the job you would’ve been cleared and hired already, all you can do Is leave it up to them. Good luck


Yea absolutelty right I'm going to give a call every week or two to see if i need more paperwork.


----------



## Watson9324 (May 6, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Yea absolutelty right I'm going to give a call every week or two to see if i need more paperwork.


It’s only May right now just wait it out and coming to the end of May to the beginning of June start calling your investigator. These investigators are very nasty and very tough but in the end it’ll all be worth it. Don’t bother then too much cause I hear they’ll flag you and mess around with your application.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 6, 2019)

Watson9324 said:


> It’s only May right now just wait it out and coming to the end of May to the beginning of June start calling your investigator. These investigators are very nasty and very tough but in the end it’ll all be worth it. Don’t bother then too much cause I hear they’ll flag you and mess around with your application.


Thanks for the advice man and to everyone greatly appreciated !


----------



## Chen (May 8, 2019)

Does any know how many people fdny going to call for this year June? my list number is after 880s.  I postponed my process for 4monthes. Now just done with med and psy. Do you guys think I will be consider for this June if I'm qualified? Or are they going to call me for the June academy? Also the academy starts June 10th, when is the first meeting, for example take photo for ID etc?


----------



## Chen (May 9, 2019)

after you done with fdny training and graduated. Do you get to choose where or which station  you like to work for  or you are assigned to the specific staton by the supervisor/department ?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (May 12, 2019)

Chen said:


> after you done with fdny training and graduated. Do you get to choose where or which station  you like to work for  or you are assigned to the specific staton by the supervisor/department ?


They give you a "dream sheet" to fill out and u can choose which division (borough) u would like to work in u rank it from 1-6 but just cause u put Staten Island (for example) as ur number 1 choice doesn't mean ur getting it (actually if u want Staten Island don't even bother putting it cause they tell u that u will 100% not be getting it lol) everyone will most likely be sent to the Bronx. U go where ever u r needed basically so no u don't really have a choice lol


----------



## Chen (May 13, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> They give you a "dream sheet" to fill out and u can choose which division (borough) u would like to work in u rank it from 1-6 but just cause u put Staten Island (for example) as ur number 1 choice doesn't mean ur getting it (actually if u want Staten Island don't even bother putting it cause they tell u that u will 100% not be getting it lol) everyone will most likely be sent to the Bronx. U go where ever u r needed basically so no u don't really have a choice lol


Thanks, also, are they going to notify you via email, letter or phone call if they selected you for upcoming academy?


----------



## almack (May 13, 2019)

Just to update everyone. List #3xx from 9014 . Got my investigation letter on Friday . Its at the end of this month.


----------



## almack (May 14, 2019)

Chen said:


> Thanks, also, are they going to notify you via email, letter or phone call if they selected you for upcoming academy?


phone call


----------



## Trucker18 (May 17, 2019)

Hey all new to the  forum  My list number is in the 200’s from exam 9014 have my investigation next week any small chance of making it into the june  Academy? My emt card expires  end of  December Of 2019 if i dont get in by then will they still take me if my card expires? Good luck everyone!


----------



## Suly 9075 (May 19, 2019)

Exam 9075 list 3** Passed my PAT today. Good luck to whoever is doing it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chen (May 20, 2019)

Anyone got call from fdny for June academy?

My investigator told me calls go out approximately 2-3 weeks before academy starts.


----------



## Future Fireman (May 20, 2019)

Exam #8009 I just got the call for the June academy list #8** good luck to everyone out there


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 20, 2019)

Exam 9075 for trainee list 39x  got my PAT June 1st, good luck to all the candidates out there.. waiting for September 30th academy lets get it guys !


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 20, 2019)

Future Fireman said:


> Exam #8009 I just got the call for the June academy list #8** good luck to everyone out there


Damnm im on 8009 list 7** I wish i got a call.....


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 20, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Damnm im on 8009 list 7** I wish i got a call.....


Damn still no word on your background huh? Hope next academy which is what December for you guys maybe you’ll hear something


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 20, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Damn still no word on your background huh? Hope next academy which is what December for you guys maybe you’ll hear something


I don't know if im on back ground check it's been like a year you would think its all done by now... i have no criminal or drug uses i dont get it...


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 21, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> I don't know if im on back ground check it's been like a year you would think its all done by now... i have no criminal or drug uses i dont get it...


I’m no expert but the fact that you been on background hold (this is what I’m calling it) its weird and the fact that they skipped over your list and hired the rest of the others on your list including the new list 9014.. says a lot but I hope you hear some good news ? Yeah it shouldn’t take that long to complete a background check, I’m doing a background check for a civilian title which is flying by quick cause my investigator told me I’ll be cleared in 3 weeks ?  now and in a couple of weeks I’ll start the ems trainee  background check I’m hoping I’ll hear the same thing and back in October I did a background check for my fire alarm dispatcher position awhile ago and I was cleared within 3-4 weeks ? Supervisor cleared me in time for hire. But I wish you the best man


----------



## JosephTent (May 21, 2019)

Anyone get called for June yet?


----------



## maremt (May 21, 2019)

Someone got called List number in 800 from Exam 8009, My number is the 700, how can they pass me I was good to go


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 21, 2019)

maremt said:


> Someone got called List number in 800 from Exam 8009, My number is the 700, how can they pass me I was good to go


Don’t worry man me too I was in 700 as well same exam. But I got info for both of us. We are not skipped everyone who said they skipped us is not true exam 8009 is still full affect and they got about 500 people left on that exam. They hire randomly through these list numbers meaning they can call someone from 900 and go back to 700 but keep me updated if you get a call I tried calling my investigator but they’re dealing with candidates which is not us currently D: and also they can call you as soon as last minute


----------



## maremt (May 21, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Don’t worry man me too I was in 700 as well same exam. But I got info for both of us. We are not skipped everyone who said they skipped us is not true exam 8009 is still full affect and they got about 500 people left on that exam. They hire randomly through these list numbers meaning they can call someone from 900 and go back to 700 but keep me updated if you get a call I tried calling my investigator but they’re dealing with candidates which is not us currently D: and also they can call you as soon as last minute


Just got the call, they said they very busy with candidates more calls will be going out later. Thanks man good luck to you.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 21, 2019)

maremt said:


> Just got the call, they said they very busy with candidates more calls will be going out later. Thanks man good luck to you.


You’re in for June ?


----------



## maremt (May 21, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> You’re in for June ?


Yes June 10 going in before to pick up gear


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 21, 2019)

maremt said:


> Yes June 10 going in before to pick up gear


congratulations man, good luck out there!


----------



## Chen (May 21, 2019)

Got the call yesterday. Exam 8009 list number 8** good luck every one.  June 10 is orientation day.


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 21, 2019)

maremt said:


> Yes June 10 going in before to pick up gear


Congratulations and good luck stay cool, hopefully we’ll see each other someday after September. Enjoy the process and the academy


----------



## taylornd (May 22, 2019)

How many have gotten in from 8009 and now many will get in from 9014? I’m 16* on 9014 and have medical 6/4


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 22, 2019)

taylornd said:


> How many have gotten in from 8009 and now many will get in from 9014? I’m 16* on 9014 and have medical 6/4


Only few from top of the list of 9014 will get in if you’re rlly high up thwir they still have to finish 8009 their is a lot of people left but if their files are not put together they will get skipped and get more from 9014. You won’t be getting in this June if you haven’t done the medical


----------



## maremt (May 22, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Only few from top of the list of 9014 will get in if you’re rlly high up thwir they still have to finish 8009 their is a lot of people left but if their files are not put together they will get skipped and get more from 9014. You won’t be getting in this June if you haven’t done the medical


Did you get your call yet


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 22, 2019)

maremt said:


> Did you get your call yet


Nope they prob skipped me because I never had to write a statement about my car accident and my investigator returns my call once a month which makes my file slower to complete every month I get a new statement to write but I contacted them beginning of May and nothing


----------



## maremt (May 22, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Nope they prob skipped me because I never had to write a statement about my car accident and my investigator returns my call once a month which makes my file slower to complete every month I get a new statement to write but I contacted them beginning of May and nothing


Keep calling them,  They have to tell you whats going on.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 22, 2019)

maremt said:


> Keep calling them,  They have to tell you whats going on.


Everyday?


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 22, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Everyday?


I wouldn’t call them everyday but email and try to see what’s going on with your process every once in a while.. but don’t harass them, like someone said to you before all you can do is wait and see what they plan on doing with your file.


----------



## Suly 9075 (May 22, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Everyday?


You should find out if it was psych that held you up. Hoping you getting in soon.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 23, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> You should find out if it was psych that held you up. Hoping you getting in soon.


I doubt it, it was to easy, and I’m sure by now I would’ve gotten a DQ or at least sent for an oral psych if that was the case. They just don’t my file completed is most likely what it is but nothing is set in stone even if I don’t get in, its nice to know at least you guys can attain your dreams, I’m happy for those of you who got in.  I’ll be watching you guys as I work miserably as an optician haha


----------



## JosephTent (May 23, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> I doubt it, it was to easy, and I’m sure by now I would’ve gotten a DQ or at least sent for an oral psych if that was the case. They just don’t my file completed is most likely what it is but nothing is set in stone even if I don’t get in, its nice to know at least you guys can attain your dreams, I’m happy for those of you who got in. I’ll be watching you guys as I work miserably as an optician haha



Dude you still have another week to get called. Just be patient.


----------



## JosephTent (May 23, 2019)

Anyone got any news? 100X still waiting


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 23, 2019)

Yooo i got the call!!!!


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 23, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Yooo i got the call!!!! i'm super excited!


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 23, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Yooo i got the call!!!!


Congratulations you made it lmao see ! Do good and have fun


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 23, 2019)

Andynyc1 said:


> Congratulations you made it lmao see ! Do good and have fun


Is it a good time to buy a car or not risk getting into an accident?
The academy is literray across the bridge from me being 10 minutes away with car, but by public transport about almost 2 hours however it's at 7am so i would have no choice but to take an uber


----------



## FDNY 8009 (May 23, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Is it a good time to buy a car or not risk getting into an accident?
> The academy is literray across the bridge from me being 10 minutes away with car, but by public transport about almost 2 hours however it's at 7am so i would have no choice but to take an uber


Buy a car 100% or car pool with someone every day. There is a lot of gear ur going to need to have with u at all times but ur supposed to leave it in ur car. U will get smoked if u bring a bag to roll call ur not supposed to bring to roll call just cause u don’t have a car to secure ur gear in.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 24, 2019)

FDNY 8009 said:


> Buy a car 100% or car pool with someone every day. There is a lot of gear ur going to need to have with u at all times but ur supposed to leave it in ur car. U will get smoked if u bring a bag to roll call ur not supposed to bring to roll call just cause u don’t have a car to secure ur gear in.


checked the bank it's shot looked like I'll be getting smoked... anyone in the country club area wanna pool ? xD


----------



## JosephTent (May 24, 2019)

Anyone get called today?


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 24, 2019)

No I’m a candidate on 8009 and I haven’t heard anything


----------



## JosephTent (May 24, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> No I’m a candidate on 8009 and I haven’t heard anything



What’s ur list #


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 24, 2019)

I’m in the 1,xxxx’s


----------



## JosephTent (May 24, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> I’m in the 1,xxxx’s



One thousand and what? Just x the last 2 #s


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 24, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> One thousand and what? Just x the last 2 #s


I have a friend in the 1100 and he got called I belive this class finishes Exam 8009.


----------



## JosephTent (May 24, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> I have a friend in the 1100 and he got called I belive this class finishes Exam 8009.



You sure 1100s? That means they skipped over me


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 24, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> One thousand and what? Just x the last 2 #s


1,0xx


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 24, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> You sure 1100s? That means they skipped over me


Nah bro,  i thought i was skipped cause i thought i would've had WAY more statements to write out, they jump list numbers like crazy each investigator has a batch and a random list number going from 700-1100, my brother is so familar with this proccessing they can literally call you LAST MINUTE a day before the academy even starts, but if you don't get a call after JUNE 10TH, then yea you got skipped cause ur file is not complete, but tbh i don't think this is the case they have hundreds of people they're trying to clear and just like how you told me BE PATIENT BRO!  (and yes I have a friend in the 1100's who got called before me even.. keep us updated hope you get in for June!)


----------



## Watson9324 (May 24, 2019)

Just got called for the June academy exam 8009 list number 105*. So excited I got Hr on the 5th and uniforms on the 7th.


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 24, 2019)

Watson9324 said:


> Just got called for the June academy exam 8009 list number 105*. So excited I got Hr on the 5th and uniforms on the 7th.


I got hr Tuesday and uniform wesenday


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 25, 2019)

I got the call yesterday list number 1,0xx 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Chen (May 25, 2019)

So people who got the call, have different date for the uniform and orientation ?


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 25, 2019)

I’m going for my uniform on June 6th And I was told orientation is June 10th


----------



## Zeno3399 (May 25, 2019)

Orientation is June 10th and must be in full uniform


----------



## Andynyc1 (May 29, 2019)

Quick question for you guys who already did the medical, the doctor uses the BMI chart right ?


----------



## maremt (May 29, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Orientation is June 10th and must be in full uniform


Glad you got the call. Good luck and Congrats>


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 30, 2019)

Just curious anyone going into the June academy get the letter in the mail we were suppose to receive


----------



## Watson9324 (May 31, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> Just curious anyone going into the June academy get the letter in the mail we were suppose to receive


 I got mine today. They gave me a completely different date for HR than what I wanted over the phone but I guess earlier the better.


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (May 31, 2019)

Just curious did any forms come with it for HR that we had to fill out mine still didn’t come yet


----------



## perplexed (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi everyone. I'm 5x for 9014 and haven't gotten a call for the June academy. I went through the first round of pat/background/medical with the first group of people from 9014, and we were told that we were processing fast for the June academy. So far, on these forums and reddit, I see that nobody from 9014 has been called yet. I also heard a rumor that the June class Is officially full.


----------



## JosephTent (Jun 1, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> Just curious did any forms come with it for HR that we had to fill out mine still didn’t come yet



Did yours come today? I still haven’t received my letter...


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 1, 2019)

My mail doesn’t come until 5:00 so I. Don’t know if it’s coming today


----------



## JosephTent (Jun 1, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> My mail doesn’t come until 5:00 so I. Don’t know if it’s coming today



Let me know if you get it


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 1, 2019)

You got it and same here if your comes today let me know


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if we need to wear white socks and white t-shirts under our uniform I heard this somewhere?


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 1, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Let me know if you get it


My letter didn’t come today


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 2, 2019)

And also anyone who did the academy able to clarify how hard the physical fitness is


----------



## JosephTent (Jun 2, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> My letter didn’t come today



When do you go in for your admin paperwork? I go in this Monday.


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 2, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> When do you go in for your admin paperwork? I go in this Monday.


 I’m going on Monday to


----------



## JosephTent (Jun 2, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> I’m going on Monday to



Make sure you bring your passport and business attire. I also heard your supposed to bring the letter were supposed to receive but being that we didn’t get it yet I’m sure it will be fine


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 2, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> Make sure you bring your passport and business attire. I also heard your supposed to bring the letter were supposed to receive but being that we didn’t get it yet I’m sure it will be fine


Yes thank you and yes I agree


----------



## Andynyc1 (Jun 3, 2019)

June academy is full from what the hr lady who does the ems hire just told me, but in case someone drops out or defers then they’ll start calling but as of right now June academy is full


----------



## emtee (Jun 3, 2019)

perplexed said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 5x for 9014 and haven't gotten a call for the June academy. I went through the first round of pat/background/medical with the first group of people from 9014, and we were told that we were processing fast for the June academy. So far, on these forums and reddit, I see that nobody from 9014 has been called yet. I also heard a rumor that the June class Is officially full.


Same here - I'm 4x


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jun 3, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Does anyone know if we need to wear white socks and white t-shirts under our uniform I heard this somewhere?


Long Black socks no logos and white t shirt r to be worn all the time


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jun 3, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> And also anyone who did the academy able to clarify how hard the physical fitness is


Be prepared to do a lot of push ups, running, squats, planks, the works be prepared to get stronger. If one person messes up u all pay for it.


----------



## EMTGUY5 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey Guys, 
For those that would know, what time do we need to arrive for the afternoon academy? I know it says 3pm start, but i'm guessing we should get there 230/2pm, maybe earlier?

Thanks.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 5, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Hey Guys,
> For those that would know, what time do we need to arrive for the afternoon academy? I know it says 3pm start, but i'm guessing we should get there 230/2pm, maybe earlier?
> 
> Thanks.


Dont arrive at 3o Pm thats all i know get their by 2:30 should be fine.


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jun 5, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> Hey Guys,
> For those that would know, what time do we need to arrive for the afternoon academy? I know it says 3pm start, but i'm guessing we should get there 230/2pm, maybe earlier?
> 
> Thanks.


Everyone from Bravo during the academy would get there at like 1-2 oclock the latest. They would have to be lined up for roll call before 3 oclock


----------



## ryan21 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi, wondering if anyone has appeal information? I applied for 9014 and was denied. I filed an appeal with dcas in February. Has anyone filed and does anyone know generally how long it takes?
Thanks


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 5, 2019)

I got my uniform today i was wondering if anyone knew what the BI jacket (windbreaker) is I'm assuming that's the long sleeve coat with our last name on it. We have to bring that for monday but damn it's going to be hot.


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 5, 2019)

was it a long day?


----------



## Future Fireman (Jun 5, 2019)

I didn't get the BI jacket with my name on it I think they kept it, do you have a jacket with a name on yours ???


Zeno3399 said:


> I got my uniform today i was wondering if anyone knew what the BI jacket (windbreaker) is I'm assuming that's the long sleeve coat with our last name on it. We have to bring that for monday but damn it's going to be hot.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 5, 2019)

Future Fireman said:


> I didn't get the BI jacket with my name on it I think they kept it, do you have a jacket with a name on yours ???


Yes you should've gotten a jacket that says your last name on the right and it says fdny on the left i believe but i can confirm i do have mine so i believe this what the BI jacket is, looks like you'll be making us do push-ups on Monday haha! but i can be wrong if this is the Bi jacket looks to hot to be wearing this to orientation.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 5, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> was it a long day?


Yes they start as soon as you get their i came at 2:30 Pm left at 6Pm they yell at you and make you run everywhere basically, tbh I'm a little nervous for this academy now, one guy asked for water and the DI was giving him a hard time.


----------



## Future Fireman (Jun 5, 2019)

guess I'm making another trip there on Friday to pick it up,


----------



## LayingLow31 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey, everyone in the June class. I went in for uniform this week. I was going through the sign out list at home making sure I had all my gear ready for next week. Now, I'm kind of concerned. I have everything but the pieces of uniform that were in the white garbage bag. I now remember seeing this on the desk as I left.

Is this correct? Did they take our navy blue uniform shirts and the jobshirt for embroidery? Or did I mess up big time? Do you guys have your dark blue uniform shirts, jobshirt ("sweater"), and navy blue polos? Please let me know.

I am sorry in advance if I get us all smoked for this. I can't believe I did this, assuming that I am in the wrong.


----------



## JosephTent (Jun 6, 2019)

LyingLow31 said:


> Hey, everyone in the June class. I went in for uniform this week. I was going through the sign out list at home making sure I had all my gear ready for next week. Now, I'm kind of concerned. I have everything but the pieces of uniform that were in the white garbage bag. I now remember seeing this on the desk as I left.
> 
> Is this correct? Did they take our navy blue uniform shirts and the jobshirt for embroidery? Or did I mess up big time? Do you guys have your dark blue uniform shirts, jobshirt ("sweater"), and navy blue polos? Please let me know.
> 
> I am sorry in advance if I get us all smoked for this. I can't believe I did this, assuming that I am in the wrong.



You’re good. They take it to be embroided.


----------



## LayingLow31 (Jun 7, 2019)

JosephTent said:


> You’re good. They take it to be embroided.


Thanks, man. That makes sense.


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 7, 2019)

Just to clarify for Monday we wear the short sleeve shirt right and do we need to wear that bulky BI jack?


----------



## Excited (Jun 7, 2019)

Just checking that we wear the black work boots for Monday not the shiny black shoes?
And we are wearing the short sleeve light blue shirt?


----------



## LayingLow31 (Jun 7, 2019)

The letter that came with the job offer and the sheet given to us at uniforms had some different information regarding the uniform for Monday.

However, my understanding is that we wear the following:
Cap, no cap device;
Light blue short sleeve shirt, no collar brass;
Tie, with tie clip;
Work pants, with smooth belt;
Work boots;
White crew neck undershirt, and black socks.

This is what one of the drill instructors verbally told me. Is this what you guys were told?


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes i just wanted to double check


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 7, 2019)

LayingLow31 said:


> The letter that came with the job offer and the sheet given to us at uniforms had some different information regarding the uniform for Monday.
> 
> However, my understanding is that we wear the following:
> Cap, no cap device;
> ...


According to the paper we need a BI jacket which i assume its the bulky jacket with your last name on it, it also says to bring your black duffle bag that you can buy at the quater master, as we will be getting a lot of hand outs, I plan on putting my bi jacket in their if it's not needed better to be overprepared than under. And it is the shiny shoes not the boots, I belive cause i remmeber the DI said she wants to see her face on my shoes and that it has to be shiny


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 7, 2019)

I think
I’m going to do the same as well thank you


----------



## LayingLow31 (Jun 7, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> According to the paper we need a BI jacket which i assume its the bulky jacket with your last name on it, it also says to bring your black duffle bag that you can buy at the quater master, as we will be getting a lot of hand outs, I plan on putting my bi jacket in their if it's not needed better to be overprepared than under. And it is the shiny shoes not the boots, I belive cause i remmeber the DI said she wants to see her face on my shoes and that it has to be shiny


Bringing the jack with us is a good idea. I know it says shiny shoes on the sheet but this is not what the DI verbally told me. I think we have to shine the boots, since we can't really polish those boots. Theyre that shiny material already. Anyone else want to share their thoughts?


----------



## LayingLow31 (Jun 7, 2019)

LayingLow31 said:


> Bringing the jack with us is a good idea. I know it says shiny shoes on the sheet but this is not what the DI verbally told me. I think we have to shine the boots, since we can't really polish those boots. Theyre that shiny material already. Anyone else want to share their thoughts?


Correction: on both the letter we were sent in  the mail and the sheet the DI gave us, it says boots. The sheet the DI gave us says, "Work boots- polished daily."


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah we definitely wear the boots and I agree with you guys I’m going to bring the jacket in case


----------



## Watson9324 (Jun 7, 2019)

If you look on the sheet we got in the mail prior to HR stating all the documents we need to bring. It says what to wear for orientation the BI jacket with our names embroidered on it is very heavy and it doesn’t say we need to wear it.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 7, 2019)

LayingLow31 said:


> Bringing the jack with us is a good idea. I know it says shiny shoes on the sheet but this is not what the DI verbally told me. I think we have to shine the boots, since we can't really polish those boots. Theyre that shiny material already. Anyone else want to share their thoughts?


Did she make you look at the manikin it has those shiny shoes but dull looking . But on the paper doesn’t it say the shiny one ?


----------



## Chen (Jun 8, 2019)

Which one is the working pant? They are identical to me.


----------



## Excited (Jun 8, 2019)

So what does everyone think on the boots?
Shiny shoes or work boots (polished)
For orientation?


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I think it’s work boots polished for orientation


----------



## Excited (Jun 8, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> I think it’s work boots polished for orientation


Yah that’s what I think too


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Jun 8, 2019)

It’s your work boots polished. The shiny shoes are for funerals and graduation.  All your work pants should have the same tag on pants. You should have one pair of pants with a different tag. That’s your dress pants. DO NOT wear them Monday!!!!


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 8, 2019)

How the hell do you polish a non polishable shoe thats already brand new?


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Jun 8, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> How the hell do you polish a non polishable shoe thats already brand new?


I first week I used the wax and cotton balls. Then I got smart and bought the liquid shine polish in black.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 8, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> I first week I used the wax and cotton balls. Then I got smart and bought the liquid shine polish in black.


And does that actually give those boots a reflection or just make it look clean because the shoe is mat


----------



## Excited (Jun 8, 2019)

Did anyone get there department ID yet?


----------



## FDNY 8009 (Jun 8, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> And does that actually give those boots a reflection or just make it look clean because the shoe is mat


It’s possible to make those boots shiny as hell it all depends on what u use. Do urself a favor and SHINE those boots to the best of ur ability every single day


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Jun 8, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> And does that actually give those boots a reflection or just make it look clean because the shoe is mat


You need the reflection!!!


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 8, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> You need the reflection!!!


bought a polisher today super expensive... and all it did was make it a bit darker and a little more shine but it's not possible to get a actual mirror relfection like our dress shoes you would need to oil those shoes in gloss. But damn i forgot to buy dark shorts for the academy i wonder why we cant just use the one they issued to us.


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Jun 8, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> bought a polisher today super expensive... and all it did was make it a bit darker and a little more shine but it's not possible to get a actual mirror relfection like our dress shoes you would need to oil those shoes in gloss. But damn i forgot to buy dark shorts for the academy i wonder why we cant just use the one they issued to us.


You don’t need dark shorts. They gave you your PT gear.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 9, 2019)

Brooklyn11209 said:


> You don’t need dark shorts. They gave you your PT gear.


Oh because on the paper it says dark shorts or sweat pants


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 9, 2019)

We don’t wear our collar insignias tomorrow right?


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 9, 2019)

New York Knicks 22 said:


> We don’t wear our collar insignias tomorrow right?


If you're talking about the badges on the collor and hat, No we don't wear any of it  yet from what I remember.


----------



## Brooklyn11209 (Jun 9, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Oh because on the paper it says dark shorts or sweat pants


It said that in mine too but when we asked the DI’ at orientation they said you have to wear issued uniform only.


----------



## EMTGUY5 (Jun 9, 2019)

Excited said:


> Did anyone get there department ID yet?


I didn't get mine, do we get it tomorrow? It says for us to bring it tomorrow, but i don't believe they issued them yet.


----------



## Excited (Jun 9, 2019)

EMTGUY5 said:


> I didn't get mine, do we get it tomorrow? It says for us to bring it tomorrow, but i don't believe they issued them yet.


Ya I don’t think they issued it so I’m hoping we get it tomorrow


----------



## Treno092 (Jun 9, 2019)

Can anybody Confirm if tomorrow is short or long sleeves? Thanks


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 9, 2019)

Treno092 said:


> Can anybody Confirm if tomorrow is short or long sleeves? Thanks


Well according to this paper i got from the DI on a uniform day it states Long sleeve light blue shirt.


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 9, 2019)

Is it a confirm we wear our hats for tomorrow orientation?


----------



## Treno092 (Jun 9, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Is it a confirm we wear our hats for tomorrow orientation?


I recieved the same paper that says long sleeves but i was verbally told short sleeve, and yes we wear the cap


----------



## Zeno3399 (Jun 9, 2019)

Treno092 said:


> I recieved the same paper that says long sleeves but i was verbally told short sleeve, and yes we wear the cap


Okay since you're the second person to say this I'm going with short sleeve.


----------



## Excited (Jun 9, 2019)

Zeno3399 said:


> Okay since you're the second person to say this I'm going with short sleeve.


The other paper we got in the mail for hr and  quartermaster  Says short sleeve


----------



## Treno092 (Jun 9, 2019)

Very confusing but i was told short sleeve, didnt hear anything about the jacket but i will bring that anyway. Anybody else hear short?


----------



## Excited (Jun 9, 2019)

Treno092 said:


> Very confusing but i was told short sleeve, didnt hear anything about the jacket but i will bring that anyway. Anybody else hear short?


Ya I heard short and bringing the jacket in my black duffel just in case. Just want to confirm work boots polished not the shine dress shoes


----------



## Treno092 (Jun 9, 2019)

Excited said:


> Ya I heard short and bringing the jacket in my black duffel just in case. Just want to confirm work boots polished not the shine dress shoes


Yea its deff the work boots, the other shoes are for dress uniform.


----------



## New York Knicks 22 (Jun 9, 2019)

I heard short sleeves as well


----------



## EMTGUY5 (Jun 9, 2019)

Cap (no cap device)
Light blue short sleeve shirt (no collar pins)
White crew neck undershirt
Tie w/ tie clip
Work pants
Smooth belt 
Work boots 
Black mid-calf socks
Wristwatch
Credentials (EMT card, driver's license)
Notebook, black pens
Black duffel bag
Windbreaker just in case
lunch

Think i got everything, see you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## Suly 9075 (Jun 10, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what immunizations are require please. Thank you.


----------



## Vman18 (Jun 29, 2019)

What happens if you have jury duty during academy? Is your graduation postponed? What’s the procedure regarding getting called up for jury duty mid academy?

If someone has a handbook for fdny ems rules and regulations and can provide any info it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Codename FENRIS (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry to bother you. The DCAS list for next year was just released and there's no mention of a new EMT test for this September. If one of you could just ask someone there if there really is no test this year, that would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Jul 5, 2019)

Codename FENRIS said:


> Hey guys, sorry to bother you. The DCAS list for next year was just released and there's no mention of a new EMT test for this September. If one of you could just ask someone there if there really is no test this year, that would be awesome. Thanks.


Didn’t you call recruitment already bro? I know because you commented on a post in reddit, look whatever they told you, go with it and wait till Dcas update  the exams for September and see bro, non of us has the connects to find out what is going on exam wise bro, we’re just candidates in the process, the only real person who knows is Brandon mahoon, if you want call recruitment and ask to speak to Brandon if you really want a answer that will make you feel better.


----------



## Garble29 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey guys. I'm sure I'm asking a repeat question here, but does anyone have any idea how many people from #9014 should get called for the February academy? I'm low 400s and really hoping to make that class. Any thoughts on what my chances look like are appreciated.


----------



## graycord (Jul 26, 2019)

Garble29 said:


> Hey guys. I'm sure I'm asking a repeat question here, but does anyone have any idea how many people from #9014 should get called for the February academy? I'm low 400s and really hoping to make that class. Any thoughts on what my chances look like are appreciated.



Rumor has it a bunch of people on the list are pulling themselves out, no showing appts. 
I get the feeling they're gonna go deep into that list.


----------



## Garble29 (Jul 26, 2019)

graycord said:


> Rumor has it a bunch of people on the list are pulling themselves out, no showing appts.
> I get the feeling they're gonna go deep into that list.


That's pretty great news to me. I know they've already contacted me previous employers and all that. I finished everything I needed to do for my background. I'm just waiting to get the call for my medical and then psych and then the call.


----------



## ryan21 (Jul 31, 2019)

I appealed 9014 and was approved, anyone get their list number that has appealed?


----------



## DhoEMS (Aug 7, 2019)

ryan21 said:


> I appealed 9014 and was approved, anyone get their list number that has appealed?




Hey brother, I appealed too and got approved as well. I have yet to get a list number though.


----------



## nywhizz (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey Guys, I'm on 9014 and got my PAT letter in July to take the PAT in August. I had to postpone as I'm still in the process of rectifying my EMT card. Today I got a letter from CID that stated I had "declined" the position and that I was being taken off the list. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ryan21 (Aug 11, 2019)

I’ve heard the September class will be all trainees, anyone else hear the same?


----------



## Garble29 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes, next EMT class is February.


----------



## taylornd (Aug 15, 2019)

does anyone know how long it takes to find out if your appeal was granted and to receive a letter? I’m already in the process, completed the PAT and background intake. Had to reschedule my medical a third time (which CID and my investigator told me was fine) then got “proposed disqualified” because I was apparently not allowed to do that. I sent in my appeal 4 days ago.


----------



## Vman18 (Aug 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if all trainees have been called for September yet?


----------



## Andynyc1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Vman18 said:


> Does anyone know if all trainees have been called for September yet?


Only up to 500 got called for September, me being one of them and my list was in the 39x range. The calls went out on August 8 and stopped on 8/13 from what the investigator who called me  said but I’m hearing there still calling more people for the job so who knows there’s a month left and the first day of the trainee academy is October 1st.


----------



## Andynyc1 (Aug 21, 2019)

ryan21 said:


> I’ve heard the September class will be all trainees, anyone else hear the same?


Yeah bro September is all trainees and next class of emts that are certified will be in feb like the others said.


----------



## DhoEMS (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey guys, I was disqualified and appealed a while back for Exam 9014. Appeal was accepted and got a letter to complete the PAT in two weeks. Any advice or suggestions? And when do you think the next academy for 9014 will start? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suly 9075 (Sep 25, 2019)

DhoEMS said:


> Hey guys, I was disqualified and appealed a while back for Exam 9014. Appeal was accepted and got a letter to complete the PAT in two weeks. Any advice or suggestions? And when do you think the next academy for 9014 will start? Thanks in advance!


Depending on your list number, you’ll start in February. As far as the PAT, do the stair master at the gym. Hold 2 20lbs barbells on each hand. Go up the step, for 3:02 also has to be a step per second. Good luck.


----------



## DhoEMS (Sep 26, 2019)

Suly 9075 said:


> Depending on your list number, you’ll start in February. As far as the PAT, do the stair master at the gym. Hold 2 20lbs barbells on each hand. Go up the step, for 3:02 also has to be a step per second. Good luck.


Great, thanks bro!


----------



## Anonymous10 (Sep 29, 2019)

For all my FDNY EMT Trainees Exam #9075 for orientation September 30th, 2019. What is the dress code? I lost my picture they mailed us for the appropriate dress code. If someone can please post the picture, that would be more than helpful. Thank you.


----------



## DhoEMS (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey guys,  so for the PAT, do I have to shave my beard off? I don’t have anything crazy but a regular 1 inch beard all around? I keep it neat, short, and tidy but I have it for religious purposes. Must I shave the beard im order to participate in the PAT? Thanks in advance!


----------



## emsfdny (Oct 9, 2019)

Hii I know this isn’t a response to your question but I was wondering if you can help. I just got my interview date for exam # 9014. I know I have to bring all of my paperwork but can you tell me what comes after that? And what they do for the medical aspect of things? Thanks!


----------



## graycord (Dec 5, 2019)

Garble29 said:


> That's pretty great news to me. I know they've already contacted me previous employers and all that. I finished everything I needed to do for my background. I'm just waiting to get the call for my medical and then psych and then the call.




Well, in addition to all the slowdown in this thread, looks like there is a slowdown in applicants now. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FDNY/comments/e2kqda


----------



## Reddog (Dec 10, 2019)

New to the group does anyone know what number Dcas calls you from??  And do we know when the calls will go out for the February class?? Thanks for any help


----------



## Reddog (Jan 10, 2020)

Reddog said:


> New to the group does anyone know what number Dcas calls you from??  And do we know when the calls will go out for the February class?? Thanks for any help


Got the call!!


----------



## ryan21 (Jan 13, 2020)

Reddog said:


> Got the call!!


 What’s your list number?


----------



## emtee (Jan 14, 2020)

Reddog said:


> Got the call!!


When does the class start? Anybody else get a call?


----------



## emtee (Jan 14, 2020)

perplexed said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 5x for 9014 and haven't gotten a call for the June academy. I went through the first round of pat/background/medical with the first group of people from 9014, and we were told that we were processing fast for the June academy. So far, on these forums and reddit, I see that nobody from 9014 has been called yet. I also heard a rumor that the June class Is officially full.


Have you heard? I understand calls are being made for February


----------



## Reddog (Jan 14, 2020)

emtee said:


> Have you heard? I understand calls are being made for February


I got the call on Friday my list number is 4X


----------



## Trucker18 (Jan 15, 2020)

Reddog said:


> I got the call on Friday my list number is 4X


When does the February academy start?


----------



## emtee (Jan 17, 2020)

Trucker18 said:


> When does the February academy start?


Feb 18


----------



## maremt (Feb 11, 2020)

Question Can you be a firefighter if you are color blind? Im on FDNYEMT now.


----------



## Emt613 (Apr 28, 2020)

maremt said:


> Question Can you be a firefighter if you are color blind? Im on FDNYEMT now.



Yes, color blindness or color deficiencies will not affect your hiring process in becoming a fireman/Medic/EMT


----------



## Emt613 (Apr 28, 2020)

Does anyone have any insight on when the next exam for the trainee class will be? DCAS only has the last exam for NOV-DEC 2019


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Jun 11, 2020)

does anyone have any idea when the next Ems promo to firefighter is coming out


----------



## DhoEMS (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey guys, any updates on exam 9014?


----------



## SoCalCanuck (Aug 23, 2020)

DhoEMS said:


> Hey guys, any updates on exam 9014?



Aren't they laying off 200 medics?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 23, 2020)

SoCalCanuck said:


> Aren't they laying off 200 medics?


400

https://www.firehouse.com/operation...eport-400-fdny-ems-workers-could-face-layoffs

And ZERO firefighters.  But I heard they are going to force the 200 or so firefighters that still have their EMT to work on the box.


----------



## graycord (Aug 24, 2020)

DhoEMS said:


> Hey guys, any updates on exam 9014?



Start looking elsewhere or to another field entirely.


----------



## Emt1981 (Oct 1, 2020)

fdnyemt1 said:


> does anyone have any idea when the next Ems promo to firefighter is coming out


I want to know too.  Does anybody know?


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Emt1981 said:


> I want to know too.  Does anybody know?


I saw it posted in a fhouse said it was supposed to come out in 2021 but it is postponed


----------



## Emily Starton (Oct 6, 2020)

fdnyemt1 said:


> I saw it posted in a fhouse said it was supposed to come out in 2021 but it is postponed



Hopefully not that late next year. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Emt613 (Oct 25, 2020)

NOV 4th will be an open competitive for EMT if you know anyone who wants to sign up.


----------



## SmoothJinx (Nov 4, 2020)

I just signed up to take the FDNY EMT exam. Anyone know any study guides or resources that would be helpful??


----------



## fdnyemt1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Anyone have any idea on next ems promo to fire...?


----------



## ri0zz26 (Jul 28, 2022)

Quick question for anyone who has taken the "test" how much value does having boots on the ground experience give you as an emt in lets say another state? I have my cert, so obviously im good to pass, but does experience really push you up the list?


----------

